# Sticky  UAE Aviation News and Discussion Thread (Part 2)



## Krazy

*Emirates increases its frequency to New York with a new service via Hamburg*

Emirates will introduce a new service between Dubai and New York via Hamburg on 29th October this year.









Emirates will operate its state-of-the-art Boeing 777-300ER on the new Dubai-Hamburg-JFK service. This aircraft, one of the longest commercial aircraft in operation, will offer passengers unsurpassed levels of comfort and customer service including the ice inflight entertainment system (Information, Communication, Entertainment) that offers passengers in all three classes 500 channels to chose from.

This service increases Emirates' flights to New York to three times a day, and increases capacity on its recently launched Dubai to Hamburg service.

Emirates launched services to John F Kennedy airport in New York in June 2004 and boosted its services to twice daily in November last year. The airline also launched a daily service to Hamburg in March of this year. Both routes have proved extremely popular and there is such a high demand for Emirates' services to JFK that the airline is now able to offer increased flights to North America with this new service between Dubai and JFK via Hamburg.

Emirates will operate its Boeing 777-300ER aircraft in three-class configuration on the Dubai-Hamburg-New York route, with 12 seats in first, 42 in business and 310 in economy. The use of the 777-300ER on this route also offers a significant increase in both passenger and cargo capacity to Emirates on the Dubai to Hamburg route which only launched in March and has thus far been operated by an A330-200.

His Highness Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group, said: "This is a great opportunity for Emirates to carry passengers from Hamburg to New York. We already offer non-stop services to both cities but demand has been so high that we are happy to be able to increase our services to JFK and offer greater capacity to Hamburg."

"It is a testament to our quality of service and worldwide network, that we have increased services to New York from one to three flights a day in the space of a little over two years, as well as the need to increase capacity on our recently launched Hamburg service so quickly." he added.

The flight, EK205 will depart from Dubai International Airport at 8:55am, arriving in Hamburg at 12:55pm, before flying onward to New York at 2:40 pm, landing at 5:00pm at JFK local time.

The return flight, EK206, will depart New York at 11:15 pm, arriving in Hamburg at 12:35pm the next day. The flight onward to Dubai will depart Hamburg at 2:15 pm and arrive in Dubai at 11:25pm.


----------



## Krazy

*Emirates adds extra 500 seats a week to London*

Dubai: Emirates has added more than 500 seats a week on its services between Dubai and London Gat-wick after the introduction of a new Boeing 777-300ER aircraft on one of its three daily flights to England's capital.

The new aircraft provides 364 seats in a three-class configuration, with 12 seats in First Class, 42 in Business and 310 in Economy.

A key feature available throughout the aircraft is Emirates' unique information, communications and entertainment system ICE which offers more than 500 channels of on-demand entertainment from the latest films, to every number one hit since 1952, news programmes and games, along with the ability to send e-mail and SMS messages.

The introduction of the aircraft comes after the recent opening of the airline's first dedicated lounge in the UK at London Gatwick.

The Emirates Lounge, which opened in October, is the largest in its network outside Dubai and is open to Emirates' First and Business Class passengers, and Gold level members of Skywards, the airline's frequent flyer programme.

The lounge offers a wide range of meals, a full bar, shower facilities, and a Business Centre with computer terminals and internet connection points for laptops.


----------



## Krazy

*Dubai to award 37 airport deals*









Work continues at the new Terminal No 3. Dubai has airport projects worth $12.2 billion under way.

Dubai: The UAE's expenditure on airport development and expansion projects is expected to hit Dh73.3 billion ($20 billion) in the next few years, a top aviation official said on Saturday.

This is half of the Dh146.6 billion ($40 billion) worth of airport expansion that is taking place in the Middle East and North Africa, making the UAE the fastest growing aviation market.

Other airport projects include the New Doha International Airport with investment worth $5.5 billion, while in Saudi Arabia the $1.5 billion expansion of the King Abdul Aziz International Airport in Jeddah is under way.

"Dubai has projects worth $12.2 billion. Besides the $4.1 billion expansion of the Dubai Airport, we have $8.1 billion in Dubai World Central International Airport," said Khalifa Suhail Al Zafein, director of Engineering Projects in Dubai's Department of Civil Aviation (DCA).

He was speaking to the media at a press briefing to announce the Airport Build and Supply exhibition that starts tomorrow.

"DCA will award 37 bids for the Dubai World Central International Airport this year," said Al Zafein. "Al Naboudah Contracting has begun work on the runway in that airport."

He said the airport is a central element of Dubai World Central, the massive multi-phase development 40 kilometres south of the Dubai city centre which was previously known as Jebel Ali Airport City.

Work began in 2005 on the project, which is designed to serve the emirate's passenger and cargo air transportation needs until 2050 and beyond, handling 120 million passengers a year.

Al Zafein expects Dubai's airports to continue to attract international and the regional airlines. "No changes are expected in the flights schedule of Dubai airport, while we expect that Jebel Ali airport will attract regional low cost carriers," he added.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ krazy that thing in your signature is ld:



anyway... DXB is going to be sooo massive... and Dubai World Central underway...


----------



## Krazy

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ krazy that thing in your signature is ld:


How about now  ?


----------



## Naz UK

Still old! :runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo

it looks like Emirates wants to buy BA.

there was a rumour but they denied.


----------



## Krazy

*Emirates rules out any bid to acquire British Airways* 

Emirates airline said yesterday it was not planning to bid for British Airways as it was currently in the middle of a huge expansion plan.

“We have no intention of making a bid for British Airways,” said Mike Simon, division vice-president for corporate communications at Emirates.

“We are in the middle of a very expansive growth plan ourselves, and we are not going to buy.” British Airways shares had risen as much as 6.6 per cent early yesterday on what dealers said was speculation of a bid by Emirates.

British Airways’ market capitalisation stood at Dh27 billion yesterday.

UAE companies are on the lookout for major deals over the past couple of years. Last year, DP World paid nearly Dh25bn to buy British port management company P&O and Dubai International Capital gobbled up Madame Tussaud’s for $1.5bn and a string of trophy buildings and hotels in London and New York. Stakes in blue chips such as DaimlerChrysler, Ferrari, Volkswagen and Time Warner has raised the profile of the Dubai and other UAE Government entities as major players in search of major multinational companies.

Emirates is well-known in the United Kingdom, with 91 weekly flights and sponsorships of football clubs such as Chelsea and, now Arsenal.

Emirates, in its first foray in the Singapore bond market, sold S$400 million in five- and 10-year bonds, making its issue the biggest by a Middle Eastern company in the primary market.

The 10-year S$150m fixedrate bond was sold at a coupon rate of 4.64 per cent, 85 basis points above the prevailing 10year swap offered rate, and in line with market guidance, a person close to the deal said.

A five-year S$200m floating rate bond was sold at 63 basis points above the sixmonth swap offered rate, the person said. The six-month swap offered rate was quoted at 3.25 per cent yesterday.

Emirates, the largest Middle Eastern airline by number of passengers carried, said it will use the proceeds for corporate financing needs.

This is the first-ever Singapore dollar bond issue by a non-Asian airline in Singapore, and it has been well-received by a diverse set of investors that includes banks, asset managers and insurance companies, the company said.

“We are gratified by the investors’ response to our first bond offering in the Singapore market, which testifies to their confidence in Emirates’ financial performance and credit quality,” said Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, chairman and chief executive, Emirates Group.

The issue will be listed on Singapore Exchange.The lead managers were Citigroup, Singapore’s DBS Bank Ltd. and Standard Chartered Bank. (Dow Jones)


----------



## zee

BA got the number one airline 2006 award the other day! emirates was number 5


----------



## Krazy

Great news for me 

*Etihad Airways to fly non-stop to New York from October*

Etihad Airways, the UAE's national airline, is continuing to expand its international network of destinations with the announcement that from 26 October 2006, it will fly daily to Terminal 4 at New York's JFK airport.









(Left to right) HH Dr. Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saif Al Nahyan, Chairman of Etihad Airways, Michele J. Sison, US Ambassador to the UAE and Geert W Boven, Acting CEO, Etihad Airways at the press conference to announce Etihad's new route to New York.

New York is Etihad's second North American destination, after Toronto, and is one of the most prestigious airports the Abu Dhabi-based airline can fly to. The new route is also set to further enhance the close bilateral ties between the US and the UAE.

'The announcement of this new destination is a significant milestone for Etihad Airways. By connecting Abu Dhabi and New York, we are once again illustrating the ambitions we have at Etihad Airways to service the world's most strategically important cities and regions,' said HH Dr. Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saif Al Nahyan, Chairman of Etihad Airways.

Trade between the United States and the UAE amounted to $10 billion in 2005, making it the second-largest U.S. trading partner in the GCC behind Saudi Arabia. There are also more than 500 American companies in the UAE which are set to benefit from Etihad's daily service.

Guests on the New York route will enjoy the very best Etihad in-flight service on offer in the new purpose-built Airbus 340-500. The aircraft is configured with two aisles and can carry 240 Guests with 12 in Diamond, 28 in Pearl and 200 in Coral zone.

"The U.S. Embassy is pleased to recognize the introduction of the first Etihad Airways non-stop flight from Abu Dhabi to New York. This accomplishment represents another major step in the strong US-UAE bilateral relationship and is further proof of the strength of our ties,' said Michele J. Sison, US Ambassador to the UAE.

'I am proud that the Boeing 777-300 Extended Range aircraft, which Etihad purchased in 2004, will be used in their continuously expanding route development. Direct flights between the UAE capital and the US commercial and cultural capital will encourage more trade, more visits and more students travelling to the United States, which will lead to greater understanding between our peoples,' continued the US Ambassador.

Etihad will be flying its A340-500 aircraft on this new route to New York. It is one of the airline's first aircraft to offer the luxurious revolutionary Diamond zone seat which can rotate 180 degrees, enabling Guests to hold meetings, share group meals and converse with one another.

For Guests looking to relax on the flight, each Diamond zone suite is fitted with a privacy shell and features a six-way movement headrest with built-in massage facility. The seat also reclines into a luxurious 6 feet 8 inch flat bed at the touch of a button.

'By flying on the new A340-500, our Guests will now be able to enjoy Etihad's unique levels of hospitality and comfort. The Diamond and Pearl zones offer in-flight luxuries of exceptional standards whether it is fully flat beds, state-of-the-art entertainment or fine dining,' added Geert W Boven, Acting CEO, Etihad Airways.

Flight EY 503 will depart Abu Dhabi International Airport every day at 14:15, arriving in New York at 21:25. The return flight EY 504, then departs at 23:10 arriving the next day in Abu Dhabi at 20:25.

Throughout the last 12 months Etihad has expanded considerably the number of destinations it flies to, fully supporting Etihad's proud position as the 'World's leading new airline'.

Earlier in 2006, this breathtaking growth saw the airline celebrate the milestone of launching 30 Guest destinations in just 30 months, and Etihad now offers Guest and cargo services to more than 40 cities world-wide.

New York will join other recently launched Guest routes to have opened including Brussels, Casablanca, Dhaka, Jakarta, Johannesburg, Manchester, Manila, Muscat, Paris and Toronto.

Several other new routes such as Osaka and Shanghai are scheduled to be launched later in 2006, which will ensure Etihad is on schedule to meet its ambitious target of flying to 70 destinations by 2010.

Etihad's route to New York also provides a wealth of new opportunities for Etihad's cargo and holidays divisions, Crystal Cargo and Etihad Holidays.

The A340-500 has a cargo capacity of 11 tonnes at full passenger load on this route, complete with heat adjustable and air conditioned aircraft holds.

Etihad Holidays will offer Guests a multitude of options which include some of New York's best located hotels such as the Waldorf Astoria, the Hilton on Times Square and the New Yorker.


----------



## BinALAin

^^ great...


----------



## Krazy

*Dubai set to be airline parts supplier*

Dubai: Dubai could become part of the global aircraft manufacturing supply chain in less than two years time, with a possible deal with either Boeing or Airbus, said a top official.

"Or both," Bob Johnson, the newly appointed chief executive of Dubai Aerospace Enterprise (DAE) ? Dubai's Dh55 billion ($15 billion) aviation venture ? told Gulf News in a phone-in interview from Farnborough.

"We are currently negotiating with a number of aircraft manufacturers in both North America and Europe and other aviation-related companies to forge alliances and we hope to make some announcements soon."

"With the Jebel Ali Airport City project going ahead, we will be able to create a model for various aviation related activities, including components manufacturing and airport development."

Johnson, however, declined to give further details, citing non-disclosure clauses in their talks.

The Government of Dubai in February launched the DAE to tap the growing aviation services market in the region, with a pledge of $15 billion.

Six government entities have partnered for the DAE?s future growth.

"The $15 billion funds will be made available to us within the next two to three years, depending on the progress by the public and privates funds that will help us in developing the future projects," he said.

He said, a number of parties have expressed interest in their project so far and his team will take the negotiations further at the Farnborough airshow.

Earlier, a Boeing spokesperson told Gulf News that Boeing has been approached by DAE in its plans.

Both Airbus and Boeing have strengthened their presence by expanding their offices and facilities in Dubai that could become vital if DAE partners with either of their future projects.

If materialises, Dubai will be the first such centre in the Middle East to become part of a global aircraft manufacturing supply chain.

Both Boeing and Airbus are increasingly outsourcing components of jets including parts of the fuselage engine and wings, among others.

Boeing roped in Japan and Italy as major partners in its B787 Dreamliner project.

Japan currently supplies 35 per cent of the Dreamliner's fuselage while Italy shares a similar portion in manufacturing.

Airbus also expanded its supply chain with the A380 Superjumbo with a number of manufacturing sites in Europe and America.

In recent years, both Boeing and Airbus have become more dependent on the government and external support for the development of new models.

With a growing aviation market, Middle Eastern governments who control fast growing carriers such as Emirates, could command their share in the manufacturer's supply chain, analysts feel.

"With the growing capacity of Emirates, the Government of Dubai, for example, could become part of the game and organisations like DAE could be the right platform for such projects," he said, requesting anonymity.

Holding company for six subsidiaries

DAE will become the holding company for six operational subsidiaries involved in manufacturing and services across 14 industry segments.

Announced: February 2006.

Objective: Tap the Dh3.67 trillion ($1 trillion) global aviation industry and transfer international aviation and aeronautics technology to the region.

Some 30,000 new jobs will be created through DAE activities and 8,000 students a year will pass through the new university.

Areas of operation: Aircraft components and engines manufacturing and assembly, airport development and operations, aircraft leasing and finance, aircraft maintenance, repair and overhaul, space services, aircraft brokerage, education and training, aviation media and events, and aviation IT systems, among others.

Backed by: Government of Dubai.

Partners: Dubai International Capital, EmaarProperties, Istithmar, Dubai International Financial Centre, Amlak Finance and the Dubai Airport Free Zone Authority.


----------



## dubaiflo

awesome, if they can make a deal with one of those two, this would really make Jebel Ali Airport (city) a globally recognized development.


----------



## malec

^^ exactly. great news if they can secure a deal with either, or maybe both


----------



## nazrey

*Emirates to launch more KL-Dubai flights* 
By Jimmy Yeow, 24 Jul 2006 11:46 AM
THEEDGEDAILY

Emirates Airline, one of the fastest growing airlines, will be adding another flight nring it to nine times weekly, with bigger aircraft, to serve the Dubai-Kuala Lumpur route from September to cater to increasing demand for its flight. 

Ahead of that, Emirates will add two additional flights each this month and in August on an ad hoc basis to cater to the Middle East traffic demand during the summer holidays. 

Emirates manager for Malaysia, Alban Lee, said the airline was seeing increasing student, tourist and business traffic between Kuala Lumpur and Khartoum, Tripoli and Europe via Dubai and also inbound from West Africa via Abidjan, Lagos and Accra. 

“Traditionally people who want to go to these parts of the world (Africa) would have to transit in Europe but we are now offering one-stop service that saves time and gives more connections via Dubai,” he told FinancialDaily in an interview. 

Emirates is also increasing its capacity between Dubai and Kuala Lumpur with the introduction of the bigger B777-300 aircraft that carries 40 people more than the B777-200s.
















Lee (pic) said all its flights were full during the summer months and the airline enjoyed a 70% load factor during the other months. 

He said the Malaysia Tourism Promotion Board had projected a 50% increase in Middle East tourist arrivals to between 170,000 and 180,000 this year from 130,000 in 2005. 

Lee said 85% of the passengers it carried between Dubai and Kuala Lumpur were Middle Eastern travellers, with rest being returning students, businessmen and those from Europe. 

Emirates has a fleet of 94 aircraft. Lee said it was accepting one delivery of a new aircraft a month, which would see its fleet expanding to 100 by year-end. 

Lee said there was no plan yet to introduce freighter services to Kuala Lumpur despite Emirates Malaysia's cargo operations contributing to 40% of total revenue. Emirates offers 15 tonnes of cargo space in the belly of its aircraft. 

On the KL International Airport (KLIA), he said the authorities should take a number of measures to boost the traffic at Malaysia’s leading gateway. 

Among other things, he said it was important for the country to adopt a liberal open sky policy. “Take London Heathrow Airport; despite the higher charges, the airport still attracts a lot of airlines due to the traffic there.” 

“Malaysia should adopt a liberal open sky policy as it would contribute to the growth of the industry. Look at Dubai, it serves 105 airlines to KLIA’s 51 airlines (as at end of last year).”


----------



## Naz UK

*London-Dubai tops list of booming air routes*

Press Association
Tuesday July 25, 2006
Guardian Unlimited 


Six of the 10 fastest-growing long-haul air routes involve London, it was revealed today.
Topping the list is London to Dubai, where the number of available seats on offer has tripled in the last 10 years. The second fastest-growing route is London-Chicago, followed by London-Hong Kong and Melbourne-Singapore, according to analysis from air information company Ascend.

Other routes in the top 10 include London-Singapore at sixth, London-Mumbai (Bombay) in seventh place and London-New York at ninth.

Ascend said the number of seats on offer for London to Dubai has risen from 405,433 in the first half of 1996 to 1.25m in the first half of 2006.

It said that the growth had been driven largely by the successful expansion of Dubai-based airline Emirates which now operates 62 flights a week between London and Dubai.

Sir Richard Branson's airline Virgin Atlantic started London-Dubai services earlier this year.

"The huge increase of passenger activity between London and Dubai has mirrored Dubai's growth as a substantial regional power in the areas of tourism, construction, finance and trade over the past decade," said Gehan Talwatte, managing director of Ascend.

He went on: "Free trade zones, a shift towards a more service-orientated economy, a state-of-the-art international airport, and wide choice of luxury resorts are all making Dubai an increasingly attractive destination for tourists."


----------



## ua_emirates

Guys 

The WORLD AIRLINE SURVEY started, vote for your favorit airline 

I'VE already gave my vote to EK :cheer: 

http://www.worldairlinesurvey.com/


----------



## ua_emirates

Emirates Airline has raised the stakes in the fiercely-contested premium traveller segment with the launch of its new generation lie-flat Business Class seats today.

This investment is a new milestone in a series of recent inflight product enhancements for the award-winning airline, and it is a move expected to win the thumbs-up from more travellers on long-haul flights.

Passengers flying Emirates' new Boeing 777-300ER between Dubai and London Gatwick today, will be the first to sample this new Business Class offering. By year's end, another six Emirates jets will be operating with this new Business Class product.

All of Emirates' new long-range Boeing 777 aircraft on order will be fitted with lie-flat seats in Business Class, and the airline will also retrofit its current fleet of 12 777-300 aircraft by early 2008.

Tim Clark, President Emirates Airline said: ''In the highly competitive segment for premium travellers, Emirates has a clear lead with a superior all-round product. 

''Our premium customers enjoy complimentary chauffeur drive service, dedicated lounge facilities at major hub airports worldwide, and unmatched inflight entertainment and service onboard a young and modern fleet. The new Business Class seats we are introducing on our Boeing fleet, together with our flat-bed 'SkyCruiser' privacy seats in First Class, will strengthen Emirates' appeal to premium travellers seeking that extra luxury and comfort, particularly on long-haul flights.''

Emirates' new Business Class will offer the latest in inflight amenities and comfort, with the lie-flat seat boasting an in-seat massage function, large privacy dividers, and handheld controls. Like fellow travellers onboard, business class passengers can enjoy more than 600 channels of entertainment from the airline's industry-leading 'ice' (Information, Communication, Entertainment) system, and that too on a generous 19-inch screen. 

Designed to Emirates' exacting standards and specifications, the new generation Business Class seat was put together in record time. A team of engineers from the airline worked closely with B/E Aerospace, the US-based manufacturer of high-end seat products, on an intensive programme that saw the product fast-tracked from the drawing board to installation in just one year when the process typically takes twice the time. The airline is also evaluating various top-of-range business class product options for the rest of its fleet. 

Dubai-based Emirates currently operates a fleet of 95 modern jets to over 80 cities in 57 countries. The fast-growing airline receives delivery of one new wide-bodied aircraft per month on average, and has announced plans to start services to Beijing, Tunis and Bangalore in the coming months.


----------



## dubaiflo

Emirates is the best airline in the world.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Have you flown Singapore Airlines or even Cathay Pacific? I would say that those three are the best in the world


----------



## metroreporter

*Etihad puts India centre stage for growth plans *
By Ivan Gale, Staff Reporter



Dubai: Etihad Airways is making India the centrepiece of its growth plans.

"India is the cornerstone market for Etihad," Iain Burns, vice-president of communications, told Gulf News yesterday.

"Both it and the UAE are growing into positions as world-class holiday and business destinations. As the second-fasted growing economy in world, India will demand frequent travel to the Middle East and this will continue for the foreseeable future."

Top among its goals is the doubling of flights to Mumbai and New Delhi, two of Etihad's most successful flights with seat factors of 80 per cent, compared to the carrier's overall average of 67 per cent. 

Two weeks ago, the airline concluded its latest round of bilateral talks with the Indian authorities over new air rights. The discussions yielded Etihad two new destinations, Kochi and Thiruvananthapuram, as well as increase from three to seven flights a week to New Delhi and an additional 15 seats per day on flights to Mumbai.

Additionally, Etihad has singled out Bangalore, Chennai and Hyderabdad as potential new destinations.

The extra New Delhi flights will begin in June, as will the launch of Etihad's four-times weekly Kochi service. Thrice-weekly flights to Thiruvananthapuram, in the southern state of Kerala, will begin in late May.

Etihad is borrowing up to $1.2 billion to finance the buying one aircraft every month this year, and Burns said two Airbus A340s with 240 seating capacity will be devoted to the Indian market. 

Since 2005, one of Etihad's stated aims was the doubling of its highly successful route to Mumbai, the commercial heart of India, from seven to 14 flights a week.

Gaining the necessary approvals has until now proved elusive, but Burns said this would be a hot topic when Etihad and the Abu Dhabi Government next meets with their Indian counterparts.

Adjusting flight times

Etihad Airways says its will increase in its seat load factor by eight per cent in the next eight months, after it modified its flight times to connect with more forwarding flights.

The Abu Dhabi airline's planes are on average 67 per cent full, but this will rise to 75 per cent this year, said Iain Burns, vice president of communications.

"It's going to jump because of changes to our scheduled flight times to Abu Dhabi to increase connecting ability from flights going west to east and north to south," he told Gulf News.

Etihad's new service to Sydney, for example, will be timed to coincide with the Dublin to Abu Dhabi route to give passengers the option of flying with Etihad the entire way. 

"We've been doing a huge amount of work over the last six months to have far better connections for holiday makers and business travellers," Burns said.

http://gulfnews.com/business/Aviation/10117071.html


----------



## Emirati_Girl

*Emirates to build Dubai call centre​*

Dubai: Emirates airline plans to spend as much as Dh200 million to open a new call centre with 500 employees in the Dubai Outsource Zone, scheduled for completion in 2008.

Details on the 100,000 square-foot call, contact and data centre were officially announced at a groundbreaking ceremony yesterday, close to where Emirates plans to build a university in the adjacent Dubai Academic City.

The estimated investment is between Dh150 million and Dh200 million. Construction will start in a couple of weeks and is expected to continue until mid-2008.


----------



## Naz UK

Oh cool, now i get to speak to some dumb-arse from Bangalore who doesn't understand the concept of "customer service" and calls himself James. Nice.


----------



## DUBAI

But isnt it nice knowing he isnt in bangalore?


----------



## Naz UK

No. It's actually quite scary.


----------



## metroreporter

*Emirates to use A380s on budget livery *
By Saifur Rahman, Business News Editor



Dubai: Emirates could use A380s on its low-cost livery, when launched, a top official hinted although saying that a budget brand is a 'possibility' without any 'definite plans'. 

"It's still a possibility, it could happen but there are no definite plans yet," Maurice Flanagan, executive vice-chairman of Emirates Airline and Group, told Gulf News yesterday. 

"However, we could surprise everyone when we are ready." 

The airline, which now commands a premium on its fare due to a strong reputation in the market and its service delivery, could lose passengers on popular routes as others offer cheaper rates. 

Emirates ticket price on European routes are well above Dh2,200-mark while airlines like KLM offers Dubai-London or Dubai-Frankfurt return tickets for Dh1,750. 

Emirates officials are confident of not losing passengers to others, as the airline has been filling aircraft with passengers. 

Its passenger seat load factor increased to 76.2 per cent from 75.9 per cent the previous year. Traffic increased by 21.6 per cent to 12,643 million tonne-kilometres, and keeping pace with a capacity increase of 22.9 per cent to 19,414 million tonne-kilometres. Breakeven load factor remained relatively low and improved marginally to 59.9 per cent from 60.2 per cent last year. 

"We will not lose passengers to others," a confident Ghaith Al Ghaith, Emirate's executive vice-president for Commercial Operations Worldwide – who is also Emirates top Emariti executive, told Gulf News. 

He said, the airline will not impose any fuel surcharge. "We will add premium on the fares, rather than increase fuel surcharge," he said. 

"We are filling all our planes with passengers, so why should we reduce fares? If we receive 100 new aircraft today, we'll be able to fill them up." 

http://gulfnews.com/business/Aviation/10120974.html


----------



## metroreporter

*Delta prepares to start Dubai flights *
Gulf News Report



Dubai: Delta Air Lines, the American airline that successfully completed a restructuring and exited bankruptcy recently, announced yesterday its plans to link Dubai with its global hub in Atlanta from June 1. 

"We will start with five flights a week and intends to scale it up to daily flights. Considering the growing business and tourist traffic between the US and Dubai we are confident of increasing the frequency in the near future," said Jimmy Eichelgruen, Delta regional director of sales for the Middle East.

Delta promises take travellers from Dubai anywhere in North America by the following day. Delta flight DL7 will depart from five times per week Dubai at 10:45 in the evening and touch down in Atlanta at 5:40am next day. 

The early morning arrival in Atlanta will enable customers to take advantage of the onward connections from Atlanta, which has services to over 230 destinations. 

These include flights to all 50 US states as well as 70 international stops in 45 countries, Delta said in a statement yesterday.

"The flight timings are very convenient. Thanks to the time difference, passengers can do a day's work in Dubai, have dinner, pack, and be in Atlanta in time for breakfast," said Eichelgruen. 

The new service to Atlanta has been launched with a promotional price of Dh3,310 return in economy and Dh15,140 in business class. Delta will operate the Boeing 777-200ER aircraft seating up to 268 passengers with 50 seats in Business class.

http://gulfnews.com/business/Aviation/10122325.html

woo-hoo! one less reason to fly through Europe.


----------



## metroreporter

todays Airliners.net photo of the day-

http://www.airliners.net/open.file?id=1205039&r=y including BD!


----------



## Krazy

*First flight from Atlanta touches down*


The first nonstop flight from Atlanta in the United States landed at Dubai international airport yesterday evening with 250 passengers.

The arrival signalled the start of a new service from Delta Airlines, offering five direct flights a week between the emirate and the city in the state of Georgia. The flight was scheduled to return to the US at 10.45pm last night carrying 208 passengers.

The travel time is expected to be 14 hours between Atlanta and Dubai. Among the VIP passengers travelling on the maiden flight were the executive vice-president of Delta Airlines, Lee MacEnczak.

“We are excited to expand our global reach.

“This new route to Dubai will not only serve to increase commerce and tourism between the Gulf and the United States, but will also provide our customers with convenient connections throughout the US, Canada, Latin America and the Caribbean,” said Tony Charaf, Delta’s senior vice-president for technical operations.

“Our new service will mean greater travel options for UAE business and leisure passengers flying beyond Atlanta along with providing multiple opportunities for freight forwarders and cargo shippers.

“Delta is the only carrier to serve all 50 US states, and passengers can fly on to around 190 destinations including Los Angeles, Dallas, Washington, DC and Orlando as well as international desti nations such as Mexico City, Bermuda and Caracas [Venezuela],” said Charaf.

Delta will operate the new route using Boeing 777200ER aircraft, which seat up to 268 passengers and featuring Delta’s refurbished and highly-touted business and economy class service.

All flights between the two cities will have Arabic speaking flight attendants on-board.


----------



## Naz UK

That's good news. Let's just hope this helps illiminate some of American's ignorance towards the region, and vice versa.


----------



## Krazy

and the question that started the first part of this thread has finally been answered 


*Emirates takes off for Toronto*


Emirates, one of the world's most successful and fastest-growing international airlines, has announced its plans to start services to Toronto, a first gateway for the airline in Canada starting 29th October 2007.










Emirates will fly its Boeing 777-300ER offering eight luxurious private suites in First class, 42 of its latest lie-flat seats in Business class, and generous space for 304 passengers in Economy.


The international service is subject to government approval.

The non-stop service between Dubai and Toronto is planned to operate three times a week. Emirates will fly its Boeing 777-300ER on the route, offering 354 seats in a three-class configuration with six tonnes of cargo capacity from Dubai to Toronto and 12 tonnes from Toronto to Dubai.

HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group said: 'Responding to market demand, the new route will provide a first direct link between Canada's largest city and Dubai, providing also convenient, ongoing access to the Middle East, Africa and the South Asian Subcontinent. We anticipate this route will be very popular, connecting Canada to our global network of soon to be over 90 cities worldwide.' 

'This year marks a substantial investment in expanded services in North America, and with enhancements to our 777-300ER, we certainly look forward to launching operations in Toronto in October.'

The planned new route will provide travellers with access to all major Canadian centres with excellent connections available through Toronto's Pearson International Airport. Identified as the country's financial centre as well as for its world-class restaurants, cultural venues, trade exhibitions and hundreds of festivals each year, Toronto offers business and leisure travellers a host of reasons to fly the northern skies.

The Dubai-Toronto non-stop service will take 14 hours and 20 minutes and a return journey of just over 13 hours.

Making comfort a top concern on the long-haul journey, the aircraft will be fitted with eight luxurious private suites in First class, 42 of its latest lie-flat seats in Business class, and a comfortable Economy-class cabin for 304 passengers.

Passengers in all classes will enjoy the award-winning service from Emirates' international cabin crew recruited from over 100 countries around the world; meals prepared by gourmet chefs; as well as the airline's cutting-edge 'ice' (information, communication, entertainment) system, which offers a selection of over 600 channels of entertainment on demand and the ability to send and receive email and text messages from their personal in-seat entertainment systems.

Pending government approval, Toronto will be one of five new Emirates destinations in 2007. Earlier this year, Emirates announced plans to start services to Venice in July, Newcastle in September, Sao Paulo in October and Houston in December. Emirates' global route network currently spans 87 cities in 60 countries across Africa, Europe, the Far East, Indian Subcontinent, and North America.


----------



## guy_in_dubai

finally. loads of people in duba were sick of flying etihad there which sucks.
but I still don't get why emirates doesnt offer any flights to spain?


----------



## Krazy

*Emirates to launch world's first water limousine airport transfer service*

Emirates is about to become the only airline in the world to offer a water limousine airport transfer service.









Cruising - Emirates' Water Limousine Airport Transfer Service for premium passengers starts with the launch of the Dubai-Venice route on July 1st. Emirates is the only airline in the world to offer such a service.

The scenic transfer will start on July 1st when Emirates begins its non-stop service from Dubai to Venice, the city world-famous for its canals.

The Emirates' Water Limousine will be available exclusively to Emirates' First and Business class passengers arriving in, and departing from Venice.

Passengers will be transported in comfort aboard partially enclosed Riva-style boats from a dedicated pontoon next to Venice International Airport.

The short and pleasant ride from the airport, on the Italian Mainland, to the Venetian archipelago avoids the sometimes heavily congested journey by road.

The introduction of the Emirates' Water Limousine also means passengers can reach hotels using one mode of transport rather than two. Normally, passengers would take a car from the airport and then require a public water taxi for the final leg of the journey.

Ghaith Al Ghaith, Emirates' Executive Vice President, Commercial Operations Worldwide, said: "We have been excited about the water limousine service since first discussing the possibility some time ago and now the arrangements are in place for a superb premium traveller logistical treat. This, after all, is a place sometimes nicknamed the "City of Water," so it is apt that Emirates is incorporating water, and the convenience it provides, into its service." 
Mr Al Ghaith added: "Emirates has a strong track record of pioneering offerings. Nowadays, our passengers, and the market in general, expect innovative ideas and that is precisely what we have here. We expect this to be a popular, relaxing way to end or begin a journey."

The water limousine airport transfer service will initially be operated on a trial basis and reviewed after three months.

Venice will be Emirates' third gateway into Italy, supplementing the existing daily services to Milan and Rome. The new five-times-a-week service will connect the catchment area around Venice, including the Italian cities of Verona, Trieste, Florence and Bologna, as well as the neighbouring country of Slovenia, with the Emirates international network via Dubai.

Emirates will operate an Airbus A330-200 on the route which will offer a weekly capacity of just under 2,000 seats, plus 91 tonnes of cargo, in each direction.


----------



## Krazy

* Emirates unveils A380 seat plan*










While industry experts say Emirates will profit from integrating the new planes into its network, they note having three seating plans for the A380 fleet may be risky.

Vancouver: Emirates airline, the largest customer of Airbus A380 superjumbo aircraft, will carry a jaw-dropping 644 passengers in some of the 47 planes it has on order when it begins receiving them next year.

Maurice Flanagan, vice chairman and group president, said Emirates will design its A380s in three separate seating configurations tailor made to different routes. The highest density configuration will seat 644 in business and economy with no first class.

Routes to Sydney, Melbourne and New York will be served by a three-class configuration carrying 490 passengers, while so-called "11-hour routes" such as Dubai-London will also have three classes and carry 514 passengers, Flanagan said.

"We'll fill the planes," he promised. "At the moment, there are destinations where we just can't get the seats for them - New York and Heathrow, for example."

Emirates is the eighth largest carrier by international traffic, and a recent report by Boston Consulting Group noted they could become the largest international airline by 2012, partly due to its expansion with the A380s. The revelations for the first time offer a detailed look at how the Dubai-based airline plans to use its mammoth order of double-decker planes. But while industry experts say Emirates will profit from integrating the new planes into its network, they note having three different seating plans for the A380 fleet could be risky.

David Field, an editor with Airline Business magazine, said the plans usher in a string of firsts for an airline already known for innovation.

"There have been some 500 seat configurations (for the A380), but no other airline has announced more than one configuration, and no one has announced anything over 550 seats."

He added, "Emirates has an extremely good reputation in the industry as a high quality and highly profitable airline, so anything they do, people would look at very carefully."

*Caution*

But he also cautioned that in an era where the airline industry strives to simplify business plans, three different seating plans could constrain the airline if complications arose.

"The more complexity you add to different configurations, the more pitfalls you set up all the way down the line," he said. "Granted, they have a big fleet, but airlines in the US, who have dedicated one fleet type to a specific route have always run into problems. What happens when an airplane gets sick?"


----------



## metroreporter

*EMIRATES UNVEILS MASSIVE INVESTMENT TO SET NEW BENCHMARKS IN TRAVEL COMFORT *


Emirates' enhanced First Class private suites offer the ultimate in luxury and travel comfort. 

DUBAI, UAE, 14th June 2007 – Emirates, the innovative Dubai-based airline, today announced a multi-million dollar programme that will cement its leadership in providing “best in the air” travel experiences in all classes.

This massive investment will see Emirates introduce an enhanced version of its First Class private suites; lie-flat massage seats in Business Class with more personal space; Economy Class seats with extra legroom; and the industry’s largest personal TV screens in all classes; across its rapidly-expanding long-haul Boeing 777 fleet.

The new onboard product will make its first appearance on Emirates' Boeing 777-300ER ULR (Ultra Long Range) aircraft being delivered this month, and its 777-200LRs – the first of which will be delivered in August 2007.

Over the next 18 months, Emirates will receive 24 new aircraft fitted with this new product. It will also be implementing an aggressive programme to retrofit its existing Boeing 777 long-haul fleet.

Tim Clark, President Emirates Airline said: "This massive investment firmly positions Emirates’ inflight product at the zenith, and widens our competitive edge in long-haul travel. Our premium customers tell us they want more personal space, particularly on long-haul travel, and these considerations have been key in the development and refinement of our product.

“To put the scale of our investment into perspective – in the next 18 months, we will spend about AED 180 million just to install our enhanced First Class product onboard the brand new aircraft we are receiving – this figure does not include the enhancements in other classes of travel, or the retrofit programme.

“We are also close to announcing another multi-million dollar enhancement to our hugely-popular ‘ice’ inflight entertainment system. All these investments illustrate why Emirates continues to be world-class.”

Interior harmony and maximising personal space have been central to the design of Emirates’ new premium products in First Class and Business Class.

Emirates’ First Class private suites have set the benchmark for truly luxurious travel since it was first introduced in 2003. Amongst the suite’s key features are: a fully-flat bed with in-seat massage, dine-on-demand room service, in-suite personal mini bar, and sliding doors for the ultimate in privacy.

The airline has now worked closely with aircraft and seat manufacturers to provide a "corporate jet quality” feel to the First Class cabin. The enhanced Emirates First Class private suites are larger with extended floor space, more stowage room for hand baggage and a bigger personal wardrobe within the suite. It also features fine leather upholstery and a luxurious honey walnut finish. A high cabin ceiling (sans overhead bins) adds to the sense of space, and travellers can also relax at the new communal First Class bar area.

On Emirates Business Class, the multi-zone massage seats recline to a 78” long lie-flat bed, providing ample room for taller passengers. The seats ensure maximum personal space with high privacy dividers, and allow all passengers to recline fully without encroaching on the space of the traveller seated in the row behind.

In Economy Class, Emirates’ new generation seats are designed to provide more legroom and comfort. The seats come with a fully adjustable winged headrest, wide flat footrest and articulated seat bottom pan for greater comfort. The introduction of the latest inflight entertainment system onboard also removes the need for boxes underneath seats, thus increasing legroom in Economy.

Emirates’ signature ‘ice’ inflight entertainment will be available in all classes, allowing passengers to tune into over 600 channels of entertainment-on-demand. The latest movies and music albums will be dished up on digital wide-screen LCD touch screens which are amongst the largest in the skies - 23” in First Class; 17” in Business Class; and 10.6” in Economy.

In a three-class configuration, Emirates’ new Boeing 777-300ERs (ULR) will offer eight private suites in First Class, 42 lie-flat seats in Business, and 304 seats in Economy; and its 777-200LRs will have eight First Class private suites, 42 lie-flat seats in Business, and 216 seats in Economy.

Dubai-based Emirates is amongst the fast-growing international airlines in the world. It flies a modern fleet of 103 aircraft to over 80 cities around the globe, and has a US$30 billion order book for 110 more wide-bodied aircraft that includes 51 Boeing 777s and 47 Airbus A380s.

source (pics): http://emirates.com/uk/AboutEmirates/EmiratesNews/GN_NewsDetail.asp?yr=2007&St=2


----------



## mahdial_x5

i am surpised no one has posted this :?

*IHT: Emirates Aims To Redraw World Aviation Map*


> Emirates aims to redraw world aviation map
> by Leslie Wayne
> 
> Thursday, July 5, 2007
> PARIS: The chairman of Emirates Airlines - Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al-Maktoum of the ruling family of Dubai - has grand ambitions, and a bankroll to match.
> 
> He has a huge pot of money to spend, $82 billion from his government, the airline and other financiers. He loves large planes and has ordered 55 super-jumbo A380s to create the biggest fleet of these double-decker planes in the world. And he wants to make Dubai, a sheikhdom by the sea, the busiest airline hub in the world, overtaking London, New York and Singapore.


More here: http://www.iht.com/bin/print.php?id=6515813

but you know....i think EK is being a bit TOO ambitious!
i know that there is alot of foreign interest in the UAE, you know one of the most stable Arab countries
but I think you have to be reasonable-and 55 A380's, numerous 77W's, 100 787's or A350XWB's....isn't that a bit TOO ambitious???


----------



## crazyeight

Well, that's Dubai for you...


----------



## DUBAI

Im not supprised that wasnt posted. its clearly bullshit.


----------



## fahed

mahdial_x5, you should be better at finding good press and ignoring the BS!


----------



## mahdial_x5

^^

ummm....
okay.....

sorry for posting anything NEW here for like a month...


anywyas this was the photo takers choice today on airliners.net

an Emirates 773


----------



## BigDreamer

cyborg81 said:


> there were many news sources about these stories since the past couple of months.the FT had a full page pull out on DAE while i read a massive 5 page article about the "aviation industry in dubai" article in may edition of middle east business digest.i just connected the dots and wrote it in a digestable form for u guys


Is it possible for you to give us a link, or post part of the article, I am really interested to see where u found this, I used google news and i cant find anything related to what you mentioned.


----------



## cyborg81

these news scources are not on websites,for e.g big analystic in depth articles are not published on FT website but given in their weekly business newspaper.middle east business magazine is only a subscrption based publication magazine they havent made it an online magazine yet.u can find these magazines at ur local border bookshop store.however im gonna try and fish out online news sources for you guys.


----------



## Naz UK

Try my magazine, Aviation Business:
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/transportation


----------



## metroreporter

woo-hoo, go SHJ! 
*
Air Arabia planning massive fleet expansion*
by Inal Ersan on Sunday, 04 November 2007 
Air Arabia currently operates a fleet of nine leased Airbus A320s.Air Arabia, the Middle East's largest low-cost carrier, said it could increase a planned fleet expansion to as many as 50 aircraft and conclude a deal in November after months of talks with Airbus and Boeing.

The UAE-based carrier said in June it was in early talks to buy as many as 34 short-haul aircraft and would choose between the Boeing 737 and the A320 made by Airbus, a unit of EADS.

Chief Executive Adel Ali declined on Sunday to say which manufacturer he had chosen.

Story continues below ↓ 
advertisement



"We are planning to purchase between 34 and 50 aircraft directly from airplane makers... in November," he told Reuters by telephone from Kuwait. He did not say why the airline could increase the order to 50 planes.

Regional airlines usually announce large plane orders at the Dubai Airshow, which is scheduled to open on November 11.

The three-year old carrier, set up by the government of the Sharjah emirate, operates a fleet of nine leased Airbus A320s.

The company sold a 55% stake in the Middle East's first airline initial public offering (IPO) in April. The $700 million it raised in the share sale will go towards paying for the aircraft, Air Arabia spokesman Housam Raydan said in June. 

Air Arabia said third-quarter profit more than tripled as the number of passengers using the airline increased 49%. Net income for the three months to September 30 grew to 165 million dirhams ($44.9 million). (Reuters)

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/503306-air-arabia-planning-massive-fleet-expansion?ln=en


----------



## luv2bebrown

Emirates Airlines has reported a 6-month profit of around $634 million - a 99% increase over the same 6 month period last year.


----------



## metroreporter

i wonder which aircraft they'll choose, the B787 or the A350XWB?


----------



## Naz UK

I reckon it'll be the A350, if you're talking about Emirates.


----------



## AltinD

^^ I think he is referring to Air Arabia, so in that case neither (they need the planes NOW)


----------



## Naz UK

Dubai Airports.

9 months planning, millions of dollars spent...and that's the best they can come up with.

<curse words in Arabic here>


----------



## DUBAI

me no understanding you.

mafi understanding.


----------



## AltinD

Maybe he is referring to some entity recently named *Dubai Airports*.


----------



## DUBAI

I thought that was dubai airport city?


----------



## AltinD

^^ I don't know if there is really something called "Dubai Airports" but Naz seams to have said so.


----------



## metroreporter

Naz UK said:


> I reckon it'll be the A350, if you're talking about Emirates.


yeah, I meant Emirates. That's what I assumed since EADS is in Dubai's portfolio now. 

As for Air Arabia, they're prolly gonna choose between the B737 or A320 since they're a budget carrier.


----------



## rexdmx

metroreporter said:


> yeah, I meant Emirates. That's what I assumed since EADS is in Dubai's portfolio now.


really? because i heard that dubai was planning to buy EADS but it was dismissed as a rumour...u remember when airbus share price tumbled due to delays over their A380?


----------



## killerk

*Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies*

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...-out-mro-ambitions-after-acquiring-gamco.html

Abu Dhabi’s governmental investment vehicle Mubadala has detailed ambitious plans to rename and revamp Gulf Aircraft Maintenance (Gamco) after acquiring the entire share capital of the company.

Mubadala is renaming the company as Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies and intends to increase its turnover from $300 million to $800 million by 2012.

It plans to invest over $500 million in the next five years, mainly in facilities, to help establish the firm as a strong aircraft maintenance operation and a “top-tier total-care provider”.

New facilities will include a heavy maintenance hangar to handle three Boeing 777s. A second similarly-sized hangar will give the company a total of 13 maintenance bays. The company also plans a two-bay light maintenance station, at Abu Dhabi Airport’s midfield terminal, and a paint hangar.

Gamco was a joint venture 60%-owned by the Abu Dhabi Government while Gulf Air held the remainder. But Mubadala says it now owns 100% of Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies.

Mubadala chief operating officer Waleed Al Mokarrab says Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies will “expand the existing business” and “convert the company into a total-care provider”.

He adds: “This will be achieved by increasing capabilities, enhancing the pool of expertise and entering new markets through partnerships, joint ventures and potential acquisitions.”

It will focus on commercial and military airframes as well as engines and components, and expects to attract customers from the Middle East, India and Europe.

Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies will be headed by John Byers, who says: “Growth is being driven by rapid United Arab Emirates and Middle East fleet expansions.

“We will achieve our aim by developing several key cornerstone clients, developing value-added, knowledge-based services and expanding engine and component capabilities.”

Mubadala is one of the participants in the Arab consortium which took over maintenance company SR Technics last year.


----------



## cyborg81

*Dubai Aerospace: Air Apparent*

What's generating the most buzz at the Dubai air show this week? It isn't the new Airbus A-380, the world's largest passenger jet or the U.S. Air Force's F-117A Nighthawk stealth bomber, always a crowd favorite. It's Dubai itself, which, as the home of an ambitious new aerospace firm, is solidifying its position as a world center of the aviation industry. 

After quietly assembling an experienced management team and securing key initial acquisitions, Dubai Aerospace Enterprise (DAE) is shaping up to be a formidable player in the airplane business. "From zero, we are off and running in less than a year," says CEO Bob Johnson. 

DAE will leave the flying to Emirates Airlines, which two decades ago spearheaded Dubai's drive to become an international business hub — and earned itself a golden reputation along the way. Instead, DAE is focusing on almost everything else that keeps passengers aloft: plane maintenance, leasing, airport development, aircraft-parts manufacturing, pilot training and technology-based innovations in areas such as airport security and communications. 

Johnson, a 60-year-old American who made his name as CEO of Honeywell Aerospace, contends that DAE is perfectly poised to leverage a $15 billion investment budget, Dubai's business savvy and its excellent geographical location to capitalize on the leaping global demand for aviation services, particularly in fast-growing markets such as China, India and Russia. Subsidiary DAE Engineering got off to a swift start last year when it bought into SR Technics, a Swiss-based leader in the maintenance, repair and overhaul business. Then, last August, it acquired North America–based Standard Aero and Landmark Aviation, giving DAE a solid foundation for its global maintenance network. 

DAE Capital has plans to spend $1.75 billion by the end of the year to jump-start DAE's leasing business with a portfolio of 33 airplanes, which it will loan to top commercial airlines. Hoping to benefit from the trend of carriers preferring to lease rather than purchase aircraft, it intends to boast an inventory of as many as 125 mostly wide-bodied Airbus and Boeing planes, valued at a total of $5 billion, within four years. 

DAE has already hit some setbacks, however: in September, Johnson had to pull out of a bid to acquire Auckland International Airport Ltd. in New Zealand, a deal he hoped would get DAE Airports quickly up and operating. Though the airport's board approved the deal, it faced political opposition to a foreign takeover. "You can't fall in love with the deal if it doesn't sing and dance," he says. "You want to win every one, but you can't." 

Yet Johnson has reason to be optimistic. For starters, DAE Airports may help develop Dubai World Central, billed as the world's largest and most technologically advanced airport, due to open by 2012. Johnson also sees a huge opportunity in developing airports in countries with growing economies, where for the first time, millions of potential passengers are acquiring the means to travel by air. DAE is working on bids for the construction or overhaul of 10 airports, mainly in India and the Middle East. Currently operating out of cramped offices in the Dubai International Financial Centre, DAE will move to Dubai World Central, slated to be the size of London's Heathrow and Chicago's O'Hare combined. Johnson estimates that DAE's global workforce will grow from its present 4,000 to more than 30,000. 

Like much of what happens in this booming emirate, DAE owes its creation to Dubai's ruler, Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum. In addition to the Dubai government, DAE's seven shareholders include the biggest names in Dubai business, such as Emaar Properties, Istithmar and Dubai International Capital, which are all wholly or partly government-owned. More important than money, perhaps, is Sheik Mohammed's towering ambition, which Johnson compares to that of Jack Welch, for whom he once worked at General Electric. At GE, it "was all about being No. 1," Johnson recalls. "That's what's going on here [too]. It's all about how many things you can do at the same time and be No. 1 in all of them." 

Johnson has no doubt that DAE can achieve that kind of success: "The market needs it. The demand is calling for us to go even faster." Besides, "My shareholders don't fail. It's not in our blood." Still, he admits to one failure in his own recent past: an attempt to retire. After wrapping up his career at Honeywell in 2006, he planned to spend some time walking the fairways at Scottsdale's Grayhawk Golf Club. But once the folks from Dubai tracked him down with an offer to create one of the world's biggest aerospace companies, he knew his career was taking off. 

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1681776,00.html


----------



## Naz UK

Johnson's a smashing fella!


----------



## rexdmx

^^ he worked for jack welch!! now that's amazing


----------



## AltinD

^^ Who's jack welch?


----------



## Naz UK

You don't know Jack.

(? )


----------



## Naz UK

Bob Johnson is one of the judges for my Awards evening! :shocked:


----------



## cyborg81

^^what awards??


----------



## luv2bebrown

EMIRATES MAKES AVIATION HISTORY – AGAIN



· Orders 120 A350s, 11 A380s, 12 Boeing 777-300ERs

· Total order value worth over US$34.9 billion 

· Largest-ever aircraft order in civil aviation

· Will be world’s largest operator of the A380s and Boeing 777s





DUBAI, U.A.E., 11th November 2007 – Emirates Airline today announced another historic civil aviation aircraft order, when it signed contracts for a 120 Airbus A350s, 11 A380s, and 12 Boeing 777-300ERs, worth an estimated US$34.9 billion in list prices. 



HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Emirates’ Chairman and Chief Executive, announced the massive order at the 10th Dubai Airshow; and signed the contracts with Tom Enders, Airbus President and CEO, and Lee Monson, Vice President Middle East and Africa Sales, Boeing Commercial Airplanes.



The agreement with Airbus comprises firm orders for 50 A350-900s and 20 A350-1000s, plus 50 options for the A350-900s. The first A350 will be delivered to Emirates in 2014. 

Emirates also firmed up orders on the eight A380s for which it had signed letters of intent earlier this year, and placed firm orders for an additional three of the double-decker aircraft, bringing its total firm order for the A380s to 58.



The contract with Boeing is for 12 firm orders of the 777-300ERs, valued at US$3.2 billion. With this new order, Emirates now has 57 Boeing 777s pending delivery and is set to become the world’s largest 777 operator in the next few years.



Sheikh Ahmed also inked agreements today with Sir John Rose, Chief Executive of Rolls Royce for the Trent XWB engines to power Emirates’ new A350s; with Bruce Hughes, President of the Engine Alliance for the GP7200 to power its additional A380s; and with Scott Donnelly, President and CEO of GE Aviation for GE90 engines to power Emirates’ 777-300ERs.



In total, Emirates’ firm aircraft and engine orders announced today are worth US$23.4 billion – a value that increases to US$34.9 billion if the 50 options are included. This is the largest-ever aircraft commitment in civil aviation made by any airline in a single order.



Sheikh Ahmed said: “Emirates is committing close to US$35 billion today for new aircraft. Our total order includes 93 aircraft on firm order and 50 on option. Once again, Emirates is making aviation history.”



Emirates’ total order book now stands at 246 aircraft, all wide body, and worth over $60 billion US dollars. This is a massive investment which reflects our confidence in the future of air transport, and our confidence in Dubai.” 



He added: “In 2003, our plan was for Emirates to have 100 aircraft by 2010. We have already surpassed that target. Growth and demand has exceeded the most optimistic projections. Dubai is investing billions to secure its future as a leading centre for business, tourism, and air transport on the global stage. Likewise, Emirates is investing in a fleet for the future, in order to support Dubai’s development, as well as the growth of air travel demand around the world.” 



The new aircraft we have ordered today are all of the latest technology – they are greener and more efficient to operate. At the same time, they will allow Emirates to continue setting the gold standard in service. We intend to invest millions of dollars more to develop cutting-edge in-flight products to match our cutting-edge aircraft fleet.”



About Emirates

Based in Dubai, Emirates is one of the world’s most successful, and rapidly-expanding airlines. Its all wide-body fleet of 111 aircraft criss-cross the globe, serving 97 cities in 61 countries. Emirates is currently the only airline to operate non-stop flights to six continents from one hub. Although owned by the government of Dubai, Emirates is financially independent and receives no subsidies or protection. It operates and competes with more than 110 airlines operating in Dubai under the city’s “Open skies” regime. Emirates has been profitable every year since inception, with the exception of the second. Annual growth has never fallen below 20 per cent. In its last full financial year, Emirates reported its 19th consecutive year of profits at US$844 million, and carried 17.5 million passengers.


----------



## Halawala

^^ Very exciting indeed. But note that the *A350 are 70 firm orders and the rest are Options*--so They are not 120 A350 orders.


----------



## luv2bebrown

im guessing they will be phasing out their existing A330/340s as they take possession of the A350s? fuel is cutting HEAVILY into emirates profits. last year fuel accounted for around 30% of emirates' operating expenses.


----------



## smussuw

Emirates did it again. Qatar and Etihad airways, go away and plz stop copying


----------



## Face81

^^ he he. Well said! :yes:


So now that Emirates is getting all these new aircraft and Houston is set to become its 99th destination on December 3rd, are there any indications as to what the next few destinations might be? Anyone? :dunno:


----------



## Naz UK

I asked this question at his press conference today and he told me they would follow the "emerging markets" by which i'm assuming he meant Eastern Europe, India, China and Far East, as well as Africa.

I didn't get much time but I gathered from a few executives I met outside the press room that they would love to break into a few more American destinations but refused to speculate on which ones in particular. Time and time again, both Dubai Airports and Emirates were saying "nothing is ruled out"...that means acquisitions, takeovers, IPOs, buy-outs, etc. So i'm guessing the same applies to destinations. Where the money is, they'll chase it.


----------



## Face81

Naz UK said:


> I asked this question at his press conference today and he told me they would follow the "emerging markets" by which i'm assuming he meant Eastern Europe, India, China and Far East, as well as Africa.
> 
> I didn't get much time but I gathered from a few executives I met outside the press room that they would love to break into a few more American destinations but refused to speculate on which ones in particular. Time and time again, both Dubai Airports and Emirates were saying "nothing is ruled out"...that means acquisitions, takeovers, IPOs, buy-outs, etc. So i'm guessing the same applies to destinations. Where the money is, they'll chase it.


Interesting. I read somewhere that Emirates is planning to serve 10 Chinese cities by 2010, other than Beijing and Shanghai. So the answer you got does make sense.

Other emerging market could be more cities in Brazil, or Agentina, or Eastern Europe, perhaps... As for the U.S, after they add Houston, I guess they will focus on the West coast, California (SFO and/or LAX) and then perhaps British Columbia (YVR).

If they hope to become the World's largest international carrier by 2017, they better get their skates on and fly to more destinations


----------



## smussuw

I think I heard that LA will be part of their plan


----------



## Imre

just a few pics from the airshow


11/November/2007

Dubai Airshow 2007


----------



## Imre

11/November/2007

Dubai Airshow 2007


----------



## Imre

11/November/2007

Dubai Airshow 2007


----------



## Imre

11/November/2007

Dubai Airshow 2007


----------



## metroreporter

Imre,Beautiful pics!

Thanks, dude.


----------



## Imre

11/November/2007

Dubai Airshow 2007


----------



## Krazy

*Emirates picks Airbus A350 in $35 bln deal*


Sunday November 11, 8:59 am ET
By James Cordahi and Jason Neely

DUBAI (Reuters) - Dubai-based airline Emirates (EMAIR.UL) picked the Airbus (Paris:EAD.PA - News) A350 airliner over Boeing's (NYSE:BA - News) 787 in orders potentially worth $35 billion on Sunday, grabbing centre stage on the first day of the Dubai Air Show.

Deals this week could make 2007 the biggest year in history for planemakers as soaring crude oil prices drive orders for new, more fuel efficient airliners such as the A380 superjumbo and Boeing's mid-sized 787 Dreamliner.

The Gulf's biggest airline bought 70 A350s and took options on 50 more while extending its lead as the biggest buyer of the Airbus A380 superjumbo by adding another 11.

Emirates' orders included 12 long-range 777-300ERs from Boeing Co (NYSE:BA - News) worth $3.2 billion.

The industry is in the third year of a record level of demand spurred by new aircraft as well as the spread of budget airlines.

Boeing's biggest deal came from Qatar Airways, which ordered 30 787s and options to buy 30 more.

It also bought 27 777s and took five options.

Boeing entered the air show leading Airbus in their annual race for orders but the gap narrowed on Sunday.

While the 787 is already the fastest-selling new Boeing in history, the Emirates order for the A350 XWB (Xtra Wide Body) is a major boost for the new Airbus plane, which has been the subject of fitful design changes over the last two years.

The battle between the 787 and A350 for sales to industry heavyweight Emirates was being closely watched by industry analysts.

"The 787-9 is a smaller aircraft with fewer seats," said Tim Clark, Emirates airline president, explaining the decision to go with the Airbus.

"The 10 is just not being offered," he said, referring to a stretched version of the 787 which some airlines have urged Boeing to launch.

Separately Rolls-Royce (LSE:RR.L - News) said it would supply engines for the A350s in a deal that could be worth $8.4 billon if Emirates firms all options.

Meanwhile Brazilian planemaker Embraer (Sao Paolo:EMBR3.SA - News; NYSE:ERJ - News) announced an order for 10 aircraft from Virgin Nigeria and for 19 business jets from Globalia of Spain and Falcon Aviation.

And United Technologies Corp (NYSE:UTX - News) unit Sikorsky signed a deal for 40 helicopters from Saudi Arabia's Ministry of Interior.

The air show runs until Thursday.

Industry sources said Dubai Aerospace Enterprise (DAE), Saudi Arabian Airlines and Air Arabia (Dusseldorf:AIRA.DU - News) are among those expected to announce orders this week.


----------



## luv2bebrown

boeing should have listened to Emirates' demands.
Boeing could have sold 100 plans AND emirates could have started using these fuel efficient aircraft within 3 or so years.

airbus learned from its mistake by not initially offering an all new aircraft. after suffering from market pressure, it launched the revamped A350 and can now reap the rewards. i doubt any stake in EADS had much to do with the decision to go with airbus. judging by Emirates' track record of keeping its fleet young and efficient, it is quite obvious emirates plans to replace much of its A330/340 fleet with the A350s which offer similar seating capacity. boeing really should have seen this and launched the 787-1000


----------



## DeaK57

787 is sold out for years. Emirates would had no chance to get them in 3 to 5 years.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Why, is RAK opening one? :dunno:


----------



## Omaro

Aren't there three already? (Emirates, Ettihad and Air Arabia or whatever its proper name is)


----------



## Omaro

Actually yeah, I recall reading something about a RAK airline... Is there really such a demand to have so many carriers? spread over such a relatively small geographical region?


----------



## Naz UK

RAK Airways is minor...Air Arabia is low cost... (there are others, eg. Kang Pacific out of Fujairah)

I mean a commercial airline on the lines of Emriates and Etihad...watch this space.


----------



## DUBAI

Emirates are supposidly developing a low cost subsiuary.

Dhyyaffa air or something


----------



## Omaro

I thought Emirates had a strategy of NOT lowering their standards to compete with lower cost competitors...


----------



## DUBAI

Hence... A subsiduary wih different branding, planes, staff, facillities...


----------



## luv2bebrown

Omaro said:


> Actually yeah, I recall reading something about a RAK airline... Is there really such a demand to have so many carriers? spread over such a relatively small geographical region?


Middle East Aviation is BOOMING, i only hope it doesnt go the way of the US aviation industry.

*overcapacity*, legacy pension schemes, aging fleets, high oil prices, (and unionized labor -good or bad?) killed the US aviation industry. i hope the middle east doesnt follow suit. right now though, airlines operating in the region have excellent load factors by industry standards. they have new fuel efficient fleets (up until maybe 3 years ago I think, Northwest airlines was still using DC-10s which are the fuel guzzling early 70s cadillacs of the sky compared to today's aircraft). There is room for growth right now.

what will happen 20 years from now though?


----------



## BinDubai

well we have our country's name carried by our airlines which is cool 

United(Abu Dhabi) Arab(Shj) Emirates(Dubai)


----------



## Naz UK

There will be a number of new private jet operators in the UAE this year...but there are plans to launch a third international commercial airline, and I think its gona cause a stir!


----------



## DUBAI

Ajman Air services?

Hooters Airways Arabia?

Etisilat Airways?


ah... i got it!

Damac Airlines!


----------



## Omaro

I wouldn't be surprised if Jumeirah started their own airline


----------



## smussuw

*Dubai International - world's fastest growing airport in 2007*

Dubai International, the aviation and cargo centre of the Middle East and the world's emerging hub, was the world's fastest growing airport in 2007 in terms of international passenger throughput with a growth of 19.31 per cent.

The airport handled a total of 34.34 million passengers, well over the projected 33 million for the year.

The record growth is likely to propel Dubai International higher on ACI's (Airports Council International) list of the world's busiest airports (in terms of international passengers). In 2006 Dubai International was ranked 10 on the list with a passenger throughput of 28.78 million.

The high growth rate in passenger throughput registered in 2007 means that for the sixth consecutive year, Dubai International has maintained an average growth rate of well over 15 per cent.

In 2007, August was the busiest month for the airport in terms of passenger figures with 3.28 million passengers, while October recorded the highest growth rate at 29.92 per cent. For the first time in the airport's history, monthly passenger throughput crossed the 3 million mark thrice during the year, while it was above 2.5 million for each of the remaining nine months. The average passenger movement per day at Dubai International is 95,000.

The overall growth in 2007 resulted in increased aircraft movement at Dubai International, registering an increase of 9.81 per cent. The airport handled a total of 260,530 movements in 2007 as against 237,258 in 2006. The busiest period for the airport in terms of aircraft movement was in December with over 23,309 aircraft movements. On an average, there are 725 aircraft movements per day at Dubai International.

HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority (DCAA) and Chairman of Dubai Airports, said 'Dubai International's growth is a reflection of Dubai's robust economy, and its rising popularity as an international commercial and tourism hub. It is also a clear sign of our intent and vision for the future of the aviation sector in Dubai.'

'Dubai International's continuing success is a result of the dedication and teamwork of one and all at Dubai Airports and our strategic partners, and an achievement for all of us to take pride in,' he said. Sheikh Ahmed added that passenger throughput at Dubai International is expected reach 40 million in 2008.

Paul Griffiths, CEO, Dubai Airports, said,

'While the airport's record growth in 2007 is an accomplishment, it is also the source of the many future challenges we at Dubai Airports must prepare for. As a commercial entity, Dubai Airports intends to further speed up the overall growth rate of Dubai International, and, in the near future, of Dubai World Central - Al Maktoum International, while at the same time improving our customer service levels.'

'The opening of the new Terminal and associated facilities later this year means we will have the operational capacity to handle the increasing passenger throughput at Dubai International. Meanwhile we are currently working to maximize the use of our physical infrastructure to optimise the airport's performance.'

Mohammed Ahli, Director General of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, and CEO, Air Traffic Services (ATS), said one of the major reasons behind Dubai International's sustaining a high growth rate for over half a decade is Dubai's open skies policy.

'We have had new airlines joining us periodically, thanks to Dubai's envious position as the region's best connection, and our destination network has also expanded rapidly especially in recent years. In 2007 the list of airlines serving Dubai rose to 120, seven more than in 2006, while our network now has 205 destinations,' he added.


----------



## Naz UK

2007 was the year for Dubai in aviation...but 2008 will definitely belong to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## smussuw

Who cares about Abu Dhabi? Dubai is heading to 40 millions in 2007 :banana: :banana:


----------



## Krazy

smussuw said:


> Who cares about Abu Dhabi?


----------



## maryjo

C'mon Naz....put us out of our misery......which commercial airline? We know you know something!!!!!


----------



## mackie1964

Is this the one?

http://www.ameinfo.com/137956.html


----------



## Naz UK

No..that's a cargo airline.


----------



## DUBAI

So is ryanair...


----------



## Face81

AltinD said:


> The only logical explenation I see for this, it would be to get more slots on destinations EK can't be given more.


OR use massive A380's to carry twice as many passengers as before, while keeping the same number of landing slots :yes:


----------



## Naz UK

Not quite twice as many, but I see your point.

Either way, its a huge proposition, which would propell both the national airline and airport (Al Mak) into the world's no.1 positions respectively.

Emirates will become the world's no.1 airline before the airport does likewise, I reckon though.


----------



## DUBAI

there is simply not enough global demand to fly 190 mil people in transit through one city.


----------



## Naz UK

Unless China abolishes its 1 child per family law and India's condom factories close down due to a fundamentalist Hindu backlash.


----------



## Tom_Green

DUBAI said:


> there is simply not enough global demand to fly 190 mil people in transit through one city.


I flew from Frankfurt to Bangkok, Seoul, Osaka via... guess..... right, through an airport of the U.A.E


----------



## Naz UK

^^ can you see it happening 190million times a year though? :dunno:


----------



## Tom_Green

Naz UK said:


> ^^ can you see it happening 190million times a year though? :dunno:


The comapny where i work has a production facility in India. Every time one of our employees flies to India he has a stopover in Dubai. Our goody coming from India by air also making a stop at the Abu Dhabi airport. I see a very big potential for the airport and i also believe that the old one will be closed within 10-15 years.


----------



## Naz UK

Great, you should be a politician. :sleepy:


----------



## Tom_Green

Naz UK said:


> Great, you should be a politician. :sleepy:


That would be great and because of your neverending sarcasm you would be in the opposition.


----------



## jeetha

*Emirates Cabin Baggage Rules*

The UK Department for Transport has recently relaxed hand baggage security rules at some UK airports. This change affects Emirates flights departing London Heathrow, Birmingham, Manchester, Newcastle and Glasgow and excludes London Gatwick, where a one piece hand baggage rule remains in place.

Emirates cabin baggage rules for passengers departing the UK are as follows:

First and Business Class

First and Business Class passengers are now permitted two pieces of cabin baggage: one briefcase plus one cabin bag, subject to the following size and weight limitations:


Briefcase: 18 x 14 x 8 inches (45 x 35 x 20 cm)
Cabin bag: 22 x 15 x 8 inches (55 x 38 x 20 cm)
The total combined weight of both pieces must not exceed 26 lbs (12kg)
Economy Class

Economy Class passengers are permitted one piece of cabin baggage, subject to the following size and weight limitations:

Cabin bag: 22 x 15 x 8 INS (55 x 38 x 20 cm)
The total weight must not exceed 15 lbs (7 kg)
Exceptions

For Emirates flights departing from London Gatwick, a one piece cabin baggage rule applies for all classes. Passengers are permitted one piece of cabin baggage, subject to the following size and weight limitations:

Cabin bag: 22 x 17.7 x 10 inches (56 x 45 x 25 cm)
The total weight must not exceed 15 lbs (7 kg)


----------



## DUBAI

HUGE NEWS!


----------



## big mo

*Emirates executives believe IPO could harm the airline*

Bloomberg

Davos: Emirates executives Maurice Flanagan and Tim Clark said the possible sale of shares in the airline might harm the company by hampering decision-making.

"We're frightened about anything that might interfere with the smooth way we are able to do business," Flanagan, the carrier's vice-chairman, said yesterday in Davos. 

Top executives have told Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and Chief Executive of Emirates Group, of their doubts, Flanagan said.

Clark, a co-president at the airline, has said Emirates may be valued at as much as $30 billion, more than Air France-KLM Group and Deutsche Lufthansa combined.

Shaikh Ahmad said on November 13 the government may sell as much as 30 per cent of Emirates to the public. 

"There aren't many good reasons for going for an IPO," Clark said yesterday, adding that Shaikh Ahmad was aware of management's views. "We certainly don't need the cash. That said, it's the shareholders' decision and if they want to go for it, we will comply and adapt accordingly." 

Biggest IPO 

The sale of 30 per cent of Emirates may raise $9 billion, overtaking the $4.96 billion November IPO of 23 per cent of Dubai port operator DP World as the Middle East's biggest initial offering. The emirate aims to use the Gulf's economic boom to become a global financial centre, plugging the trading gap between London and Singapore.

DP World trades on the Dubai International Financial Exchange, which has common-stock listings for nine companies since starting in 2005, according to its website. Chief executive Per Larsson said in May that the exchange needs "flagship" stocks to spur investor interest.

Emirates competes with airlines such as British Airways and Singapore Airlines linking Europe, Asia and Africa via its Dubai hub with a fleet of 113 aircraft. Emirates has another 244 planes valued at $60 billion on order.

With "unconstrained growth", the airline may need another 250 planes through 2020, although limited space at Dubai International Airport could hold back expansion, Flanagan said.

Dubai is spending $33 billion to build what it intends to be the world's largest airport at Jebel Ali. The six-runway Al Maktoum International Airport is due to be 10 times the size of Dubai's existing airport and bigger than London's Heathrow and Chicago's O'Hare airports combined when completed in 2012.


----------



## big mo

*Emirates saves $1bn by hedging fuel costs*

Emirates has saved more than a billion dollars by hedging its fuel costs, a senior executive said yesterday.

“Hedging or risk management, as we call it, has helped Emirates reduce costs by more than $1 billion (Dh3.67bn) since 2000,” Gary Chapman, Emirates’ President for Group Services and Dnata, told Emirates Business in an interview.


Emirates saved $197 million on fuel costs in financial year 2006-2007 alone, according to the airline’s annual report. “This year, I’d expect it to exceed what we saved last year. However, I cannot reveal the exact projections for as we will be publishing our annual results in April,” said Chapman.

Fuel hedging is a practice often employed by airlines whereby they make advance purchases of fuel at a fixed price for future delivery in order to protect against the shock of price rises. Airlines continue to suffer from high jet fuel prices.


And hedging is often seen as a solution to minimise the problem. With oil flirting with the $100 per barrel mark, Emirates is expecting fuel to account for at least 40 per cent of its costs in the current financial year ending March 31, Chapman said. Last year, fuel accounted for 29 per cent of its overall costs. 

“I would suspect our spend on fuel this year will be about 30 per cent more than last year’s,” Chapman said. It will be a combination of higher fuel prices and more fuel consumption.

“Of this, while 15 per cent will be accounted for by additional consumption as we have got more airplanes coming in, the other 15 per cent will be driven by higher oil prices,” he said.

Drawing a contrast, Chapman said that Emirates’s annual report for 2002-2003 showed fuel accounting for just 11 per cent of the airline’s costs. “That should give you an idea how dramatically the price of fuel has increased.”

Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways, meanwhile, says its fuel costs represent about a third of the airline’s total costs. “The airline is hedged at 65 per cent in 2008 and 20 per cent in 2009. Without a hedging programme in place, Etihad’s costs would be far higher so being prudent and forward thinking is extremely beneficial to the company,” said Etihad Airways’ spokesperson. 

Apart from hedging, Etihad also has a surcharge tagged on to the ticket price that rises or falls depending on the cost of aviation fuel, something that most airlines have in place.

Emirates has hedging transactions all the way up to 2011, Chapman said.

There are not many other carriers in the Gulf that have adopted a hedging strategy. Examples include Bahrain’s Gulf Air and Kuwait’s Jazeera Airways.

“All airlines that hedged their fuel have benefited, just like Emirates. But only the wealthiest airlines can afford this as it is an expensive process. It essentially means contracting for fuel at a given price and volume in the future – it is a bet, and only the richest airlines can play this game,” says Addison Schonland, a California-based aviation analyst with Innovation Analysis Group.

“Other regional airlines should of course hedge their fuel costs, but can they afford it? What happens when the airline is state-owned and benefits from cheap local fuel anyway? Maybe then hedging is less urgent. But it is entirely rational and it should be done in any business,” he added.

Hedging has two main drawbacks, Schonland said: “Money tied up in a contract and the possibility that the bet on future price turns out to be wrong.” 

“Many experts think oil has peaked. So anyone contracting now at higher prices will make a losing bet. And they will be tied to the contract – which is why nobody hedges 100 per cent of their fuel,” said Schonland.


Global success

Hedging is a common practice for a lot of airlines globally. A case in point Dallas-based low-fare carrier Southwest Airlines. The reason for Southwest’s rapidly increasing advantage over other big US airlines is its efficient hedging strategy.


It loaded up years ago on hedges against higher fuel prices. And with oil trading above $90 a barrel, most of the rest of the industry is facing a huge run-up in costs, while Southwest is not. The airline owns long-term contracts to buy most of its fuel at the equivalent of $51 a barrel through 2009, according to US media reports. The value of those hedges soared as oil raced above $90 and they are now worth more than $2 billion. Those gains will mostly be realised during the next two years.

The hedges have helped keep Southwest profitable – producing gains of $455 million in 2004, $892m in 2005, $675m in 2006 and $439m for the first nine months of 2007. 

“Hedging has helped Southwest basically set fares. But as its old contracts have run out, Southwest has increased fares and the whole market’s prices have risen in sympathy. It is likely the same will happen at Emirates once its current hedging contracts run out,” says Addison Schonland.


----------



## big mo

Emirates should start increasing their destinations. Lok at Qatar Airways there always increasing their destinations. But i've also noticed that whatever destination Emirates starts flying to Qatar Airways does to. For example Emirates started flying to Houston in December. Qatar Airways is starting flights to Houston in August. And Emirates started flying to Sao Paulo in October, i heard Qatar Airways is to begin flights there in May.

Another thing Emirates should do is buy soem airlines. They missed two very big oppurtunities. British Airways and Alitlia.


----------



## Naz UK

That's where DAE comes in.


----------



## BinDubai

i agree with Naz .. DAE is more of any investments company , they rent planes they own shares in the industry they will be a world's major player soon.


----------



## big mo

oh yeah DAE, WOW Dubai really is alot smarter than you think and isn't wasting thier money on useless things without knowing the outcome.


----------



## DUBAI

Buying european airlines is pointless.

Massive pension legacys and trade unions, and expensive home airports.


----------



## big mo

yeah but they make alot of profit.


----------



## Halawala

big mo said:


> Emirates should start increasing their destinations. Lok at Qatar Airways there always increasing their destinations. But i've also noticed that whatever destination Emirates starts flying to Qatar Airways does to. For example Emirates started flying to Houston in December. Qatar Airways is starting flights to Houston in August. And Emirates started flying to Sao Paulo in October, i heard Qatar Airways is to begin flights there in May.
> 
> Another thing Emirates should do is buy soem airlines. They missed two very big oppurtunities. British Airways and Alitlia.


Qatar Airways announced Houston and Sao Paulo before Emirates, but Emirates raced there first! :bash:


----------



## big mo

No they didn't.:bash: Qatar Airways announced Houston in November 2007, whereas Emirates Announced it in January 2007. As for Sao Paulo Qatar Airways applied for Sao Paulo first but Emirates was allowed to fly there first.:tongue: Even with New York and Melbourne they copied Emirates. The only time Emirates copied Qatar Airways was when they ordered the Airbus A350. That's why Qatar Airways is a loss making airline. They order so much but never make profit and another thing Qatar Airways does is it make it staff work twice as much becase they always have a staff shortage. Emirates and Etihad are the Best and have alot better sources of money. :gunz:


----------



## DUBAI

OMG airline fanboyism!


:runaway:


----------



## big mo

i just wanna say that Emirates is better than Qatar Airways.


----------



## DeaK57

U should be happy to have competition. IMO Ethiad is by no means better than Qatar Airways in regards to network and financial performance.


----------



## AltinD

big mo said:


> yeah but they make alot of profit.


Who are they that make a lot of profit?


----------



## big mo

European airlines


----------



## DUBAI

didnt you say european airline like BA and Alitalia make a lot of profit?


----------



## Naz UK

Alitalia has gone bust and is set to be taken over by KLM-Airfrance. As for BA, if they continue to run the company like a f**king backstreet drugs gang and subsequently keep receiving half-billion-pound fines, then they should be down the pisser in no time at all. Not a good year for European airlines. Nor American ones. hno:


----------



## big mo

Atleast its been a great year for Asian and Middle Eastern Ones.


----------



## DUBAI

I dont know, everytime i fly on emirates their service seems to be worse than the previous flight.


----------



## Naz UK

That's because Emirates is a "cattle-market" airline - pack'em cheap, stack'em high kind of thing. That's how it makes a huge profit.


----------



## AltinD

This is when you expand to large, to soon ... having a spoiled alcoholic slutty cabin crew staff, doesn't help either.


----------



## cyborg81

^^i would like to hear more about the slutty cabin crews :naughty::naughty:


----------



## Naz UK

Scarlett's Bar, Emirates Boulevard, Emirates Towers, Every Thursday night, like clockwork, between 100-150 Emirates stewardesses (and stewards)....

Have fun.


----------



## cyborg81

next week emirates are in sydney at radisson plaza to recruit new cabin staff,maybe i should pop-in as well.:cheers:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Please do ... in your father's DB9 possibly (with the top down of course)


... not that there's anything wrong with the M5.


----------



## cyborg81

^^well if it's that what takes to get'em,i shall make my presence felt


----------



## cyborg81

big mo said:


> Another thing Emirates should do is buy soem airlines. They missed two very big oppurtunities. British Airways and Alitlia.


with the current size of emirates it is next to impossible for emirates to buy an airline like BA.think of all the regulatory and anti-competitive laws that the takeover would be subjected to,not to mention - will there be any airline in this world that would be able to compete with such a combined behemoth.

i remember my dad told me a few years ago that when emirates was young it had the oppurtunity to buy BA with abu dhabi's backing but they pulled out due to some unknown reason.


----------



## big mo

they probably weren't allowed to buy it, because their based in the middle East.


----------



## big mo

oh yeah can someone tell me, when one airline buys another airline does all the revenue, fleet, destinations transfer to the airline buying, or does nothing change.
For example of Qantas buys Singapore Airlines does all of Singapore airlines fleet get added to Qantas fleet, or does everything stay the same, only the revenue of the whole company gets affected?


----------



## big mo

Etihad could order 100 more planes 
Bloomberg
Published: February 23, 2008, 01:05

Beijing: Etihad Airways is in talks with Airbus and Boeing Co. to order between 50 and 100 aircraft as it seeks to turn Abu Dhabi into a global travel hub.

The carrier expects to receive the planes between 2013 and 2020, chief executive officer James Hogan said yesterday in Beijing. 

The orders will probably include A380 superjumbos, he added.

Etihad, which operated 37 aircraft in 2007, expects to carry 30 per cent more passengers this year as it adds new routes and expands its fleet.

The Abu Dhabi-based carrier plans to have 53 aircraft by the end of 2011, it said in a statement on Friday. It has an order backlog of 14 Airbus planes, including four A380s, according to the planemaker's website.


----------



## big mo

Isn't that great. According to the Airlines websites this is what they project to have by 2020:-
Emirates-599 aircraft
Etihad-150 aircraft
Air Arabia-80 aircraft
RAK Airways-35 aircraft

Qatar Airways also plans to have 200 aircraft by 2020


----------



## High Times

big mo said:


> Will Emirates Airline Ever become the largest airline in the World?
> Emirates airline has ordered a jaw-dropping 245 new wide-bodied planes.
> It Plans to have 599 aircraft by 2022. But isn't that figure a bit too ambitious, moreover impossible. I mean their current fleet stands at 113 aircraft. They have 245 aircaft on order, and they announce a new destination every second month. The airline is growing at about 20 per cent a year. It should pass the 200-aircraft mark by 2012. While an IPO will have to be decided by the owner, it will consider selling more bonds. At a time when many airlines around the world are feeling the pinch of high fuel prices and a declining dollar, Emirates expects to top $1 billion in profits in the fiscal year ending March 31 on revenues of $8.1 billion. That would represent an 18.5 per cent increase over last year's figure of $844 million.
> 
> According to an interview with the CEO of the airline, Maurice Flanagan said "he see's Emirates becoming the biggest airline in the world very soon. He see's it as the biggest international airline – the biggest carrier of international passengers. Between 2012 and 2015 it is quite likely that Emirates will carry more international traffic than any other airline in the world."
> 
> The airline also expects to carry over 19 million passengers this year, passing airlines like Saudi Arabian Airlines, and Singapore airlines.
> 
> Muarice Flanagan also said "Our problem is not too many planes, but too few. We are short of capacity all the time. We are growing at about 20 per cent a year and we will continue to grow at that pace for some time. At the forecast rate of deliveries, Emirates should pass the 200-aircraft mark around 2012. So I do not see any danger of overcapacity in the region. Nor do I see any consolidation taking place in the region’s aviation sector."
> 
> Aviation analysts say that in fact the airline's unprecedented rate of growth would make it the world's largest within the next decade.
> 
> In November it ordered 3 more A380's, increasing its order to 58 aircraft. It also ordered 120 Airbus A350XWB's.
> 
> Emirates' operating costs are significantly lower than those of its European or US rivals, according to Michael Dyment, an aviation analyst at Nexa Capital Partners, a Washington DC corporate finance group.
> 
> He credited Dubai's zero tax rate, the airline's ability to tap credit markets to buy new airplanes because of Dubai's good credit standing, and the fact that legacy costs like pension burdens are low.
> 
> "One of the key advantages they have over others is that the airline itself is not subject to the same labour rules," Dyment said. "They are able to keep organised labour away, so they don't have a unionised environment that has been detrimental to other carriers."
> 
> John Strickland, director of JLS Consulting, a London-based aviation consultancy firm, noted that the airline is almost unique in civil aviation because it has kept the same top management team since inception. They have developed a product that has allowed Emirates to capitalise on high-end fares in business and first class on long-range routes.
> 
> "Dubai has a very good geographic location in terms of offering services to European consumers going on to Asia, and this has been a strong selling point for the airline," he said.
> 
> "But Emirates has also been very good at developing traffic flows that bypass Europe, like from China to Africa. This irritates European carriers who also perceive Emirates, rightly or wrongly, as subsidised by the government."
> 
> 
> Also what about airlines like Qatar Airways. Just as ambitious as Emirates, they expect to have over 200 aircraft by 2020.
> 
> So i guess we'll never know if the airline will meet its expectations and aims for the next decade. However 1985, people thought the same, and said the airline was too ambitous back then too. So i guess we''l have to wait and see waht happens.


No


----------



## big mo

High Times said:


> No


Yes it wil :bash:


----------



## High Times

big mo said:


> Will Emirates Airline Ever become the largest airline in the World?


No.



big mo said:


> Emirates airline has ordered a jaw-dropping 245 new wide-bodied planes.
> It Plans to have 599 aircraft by 2022. But isn't that figure a bit too ambitious, moreover impossible. I mean their current fleet stands at 113 aircraft. They have 245 aircaft on order, and they announce a new destination every second month. The airline is growing at about 20 per cent a year. It should pass the 200-aircraft mark by 2012.


American Airlies fleetsize is 659 now in 2008



big mo said:


> The airline also expects to carry over 19 million passengers this year, passing airlines like Saudi Arabian Airlines, and Singapore airlines.


Again American Airlines is closer to 100 million

As much as i love Emirates as an airline the aviation business is controlled by a few companies and no matter how fast Emirates expand, no matter how many planes they buy, they will simply not have the power to get the slots needed to dominate the world aviation industry. At the end of the day you can own 10,000 airbus A380's but if none of the airports let you use their runways then they wont be much use to you will they.

Will they become the largest airline in Asia, probably but there is still massive competition here too with China and Japan, so dont hold your breath.

So in answer to your original question. 

No.


----------



## DUBAI

largest international airline :yawn:


----------



## big mo

WHAT'S THE POINT OF WRITING ON THIS THREAD, IF YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE ANY INTERESTS IN IT!!!!!!!!!!! :bash::soapbox::gunz:


----------



## DUBAI

I meant it will become the largest international airline, but thats a bit of a nit picky title like the people who think those oil platforms are taller than the burj dubai.


----------



## Naz UK

Big Mo, are you really 13? If so, can we play "Are you cleverer than a 5th grader" on here please?


----------



## big mo

ok. How do you play?


----------



## Naz UK

I don't know! I though you'd know, don't you watch the TV show?


----------



## big mo

oh sorry. You're asking me. Um. Do you have a Facebook account. Cause if you do, then you can do a quiz about it. btw how old are you?


----------



## High Times

:lol::lol: F**KIN PRICELESS :lol::lol:


----------



## Naz UK

Multiply your age by 2, then add 4. That's how old I was 2 years ago.


----------



## DUBAI

You're 50?


----------



## Naz UK

What? No! 32! Big mo is 13. Multiply by 2=26. + 4 = 30. I was 30 2 years ago...and now i feel like Carol Voderman. I wish I could feel Carol Voderman.


----------



## AltinD

Kids *and* youngsters these days. hno:


----------



## High Times




----------



## Naz UK

Many a school day home-time saw me running 1 and a half mile and across a muddly field, to get home and sit breathless infront of the TV at 4pm....just in time for this legend of a show.


----------



## High Times

Naz UK said:


> Many a school day home-time saw me running 1 and a half mile and across a muddly field, to get home and sit breathless infront of the TV at 4pm....just in time for this legend of a show.


Yeh but you wre breathless for reasons other than the 1 1/2 mile run i bet.


----------



## metroreporter

No way! This just made my day, no more silly layovers anywhere wether its LHR, ZHR, or even KUL.

Rain or shine, I get to Dubai on time, hopefully. :yes:


----------



## luv2bebrown

Daflanger said:


> Emirates just announced Los Angeles as their 3rd destination in the US kicking off on the 1st of September.... wooohooooo. It is a long flight, but they are using the 77LR so that would be cool
> 
> Taken from airliner.net


 




EMIRATES ANNOUNCES FLIGHTS TO LOS ANGELES

Gateway to Hollywood advances American expansion for the Dubai-based, international airline



DUBAI, U.A.E., 13th March 2008 – Emirates, one of the world’s most successful and fastest-growing international airlines, is set to expand its network even further this year with the start of services to the West Coast of the U.S. On 1st September 2008, Emirates will open its third U.S. gateway with non-stop flights between the Californian city of Los Angeles and Dubai.



Operating daily, the service will be the first non-stop operation connecting Dubai, the Gateway to Arabia to the L.A., the Gateway to Hollywood. Emirates will fly its Boeing 777-200LR on the route, offering 266 seats in a three class configuration and offer up to 10 tonnes of cargo capacity out of L.A. with eight tonnes of capacity into the destination. 



HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group said: “L.A. represents Emirates’ commitment to the American market. We have evaluated the U.S. for expansion opportunities and have carefully examined our existing services in Houston and New York- both of which have been very successful. We look forward to recreating this success by connecting L.A. to Dubai and beyond.”



Antonio Villaraigosa, Mayor of Los Angeles said: “I am pleased that Emirates has chosen L.A. as its U.S. West Coast gateway and I look forward to the start of service later this year. The route opens a new destination for business and leisure travellers in the Gulf region, a part of the world not previously served from Los Angeles. It will also enable travellers to reach every region of the world non-stop from LAX.” 



The new flight runs a distance of 8339 miles, clocking 16 hours 35 minutes journey time to California, while the shorter return flight will be at just under 16 hours. 



The non-stop, long haul flight will be delivered in the highest standards of comfort: Emirates’ 777-200LR is fitted with eight luxurious private suites in First class, 42 of its latest lie-flat seats in Business class, and generous space for 216 passengers in Economy class. 



Passengers in all classes will enjoy the award-winning service from Emirates' international cabin crew recruited from over 100 countries around the world; meals prepared by gourmet chefs; as well as the airline’s award-winning ice Digital Widescreen product (information, communication, entertainment) now boasting over 1000 channels of entertainment in all classes and nearly 1,700 hours of video and audio entertainment. 



The new service will also provide its customers in the Middle East and Asia with direct access to California’s largest city and the second largest city in the U.S. Los Angeles is one of the world’s best known centres of culture and international trade and is famed for its status as the capital of the western film industry. Other significant industries in L.A. include aerospace, agriculture, petroleum and tourism. 



The new service will operate out of the Tom Bradley International Terminal at Los Angeles International Airport, (LAX). LAX is located 24 kms southwest of Los Angeles and is the world’s fifth busiest passenger airport. In 2007, the airport handled more than 61 million people. 



L.A. is the fourth new destination that Emirates has announced it will be introducing in 2008. The airline has already announced its plans to start services to Cape Town on 30th March and Calicut, India and Guangzhou, China, both on 1st July of this year. The new route joins Emirates’ growing map of American destinations including a double daily service to New York’s JFK International Airport and its daily service to Houston’s George Bush Intercontinental Airport. 



Emirates' global route network currently spans 99 cities in 62 countries across the Middle East, Africa, the Indian Subcontinent, Europe, the Far East, and North America. For flight information and bookings, visit: www.emirates.com.



EK215 Departs Dubai (DXB) at 08:20 hrs daily 

and arrives in L.A. (LAX) at 13:55hrs

EK216 Departs L.A. at 16:45 hrs daily

and arrives in Dubai at 19:40 hrs the next day



*All times indicated are local


----------



## DUBAI

16 hrs on one plane sounds pretty bad.


----------



## killerk

DUBAI said:


> 16 hrs on one plane sounds pretty bad.


The Dubai to Houston flight is 17 hrs long...however the return flight takes only 14 hrs


----------



## Naz UK

That's because if you fly over the Bermuda Triangle, you lose 3 hours.


----------



## AltinD

^^ But the good thing is you don't even notice.


----------



## AppleMac

DUBAI said:


> 16 hrs on one plane sounds pretty bad.



Depends whether your sitting at the front or the back :cheers:


----------



## big mo

AppleMac said:


> Depends whether your sitting at the front or the back :cheers:


Thats probably the best way of putting it.


----------



## AltinD

Posted earlier



Skyprince said:


> A great news and deserve a special thread.
> That means Dubai will be the busiest airport in Asia in 2016 !
> Approx. 32 mil pax. used DXB last year, how it can be doubled to 70 mil in 8 years !? Emirates has to seriously expanding its network to reach the target !
> 
> 
> DUBAI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT TO HANDLE 70 MLN PASSENGERS BY 2016
> 
> Thursday March 13, 2008, 12:52 pm
> 
> 
> DUBAI, March 13 Asia Pulse - His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, inspected the expansion work at the Dubai International Airport aimed at providing additional facilities to accommodate over 43 million passengers a year.
> 
> Shaikh Mohammed toured the new facilities dedicated exclusively to Emirates Airline which includes the new building (Terminal 3) and passengers concourse 2.
> 
> Shaikh Mohammed was briefed by Khalifa Al Zafeen, CEO of Dubai World Central, about the two buildings spread over one million square metres at a total initial cost of US$4 billion.
> 
> During a meeting with the young national cadres, Shaikh Mohammed praised them for their hard, diligent work they did over the last five years to complete the project. The two facilities will be officially opened in May.
> 
> Dubai International Airport currently has a capacity of 22 million passengers and according to forecasts, the airport will handle 70 million passengers per year by 2016 and 100 million per year by 2025, making it the world's largest airport.
> 
> Terminal 3's features include a multi-level underground structure measuring 300m x 350m, first class lounges and dedicated counters, restaurants,
> 
> Located beneath the taxiway area and directly linked with concourse 2, Terminal 3 incorporates an innovative design that promotes simplified, easy passenger flow (inbound and outbound) and decreases walking distance.
> 
> The building will include a multi-level structure for departures and arrivals at Dubai airport incorporating 27 contact gates and 59 passenger-loading bridges.
> 
> 180 check-in counters and underground parking spaces. The total built up area is 5,000 square metres.
> 
> The departures and arrivals halls within the terminal will be located 10 metres below the apron and taxiways. Directly connected to Terminal 3, concourse 2 is dedicated exclusively to Emirates.
> 
> Shaikh Mohammed, who was accompanied by Shaikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Airports and Chairman of the Emirates Group, also proceeded to the three-storey vehicle parking facility which can accommodate up to 2,000 cars.
> 
> (TNA-OANA)
> http://au.biz.yahoo.com/080313/17/1nfs0.html


----------



## DeaK57

killerk said:


> The Dubai to Houston flight is 17 hrs long...however the return flight takes only 14 hrs


due to wind, it's the same when u fly from Europe to the US


----------



## AltinD

^^ Or to and from anywhere else on the planet basically.


----------



## smussuw

DeaK57 said:


> due to wind, it's the same when u fly from Europe to the US


:nuts:

The reason is mainly because of the earth rotation around itself. When we go from the west to the east we move opposite to the earth rotation hence the shorter flight hours and the opposite is true.


----------



## AltinD

^^ It is a little bit more complicated then that actually. The speed depends from the movements of air masses, which in return are related to the rotation of the Earth.


----------



## DUBAI

Air masses dont actualy move. they just make you think they do. :nuts:


----------



## luv2bebrown

actually air masses do move. because of moving air masses, ive been in a 747-400 which was travelling at a ground speed of 735mph - pretty close to the speed of sound :nuts:


----------



## DUBAI

Sound doesnt move. there is no speed of sound.


----------



## luv2bebrown

oh you barsteward!


----------



## DeaK57

actually the plane itself flies the same speed everytime. in the wind the speed adds up so that the ground speed it higher, but airspeed of the 747 is still around .9 mach


----------



## Naz UK

Terminal 3 will now open October 2008, despite what you might read in the local media, who have the journalistic skills of a group of hedghogs.


----------



## big mo

But Sheikh Maktoum said it will open in May. I hate when, the press in the UAE lies.


----------



## luv2bebrown

SAN FRANCISCO MARKS SECOND WESTCOAST GATEWAY FOR EMIRATES 

DUBAI, U.A.E., 9th April 2008 – Following news of only four weeks ago that it would start services to Los Angeles, Emirates, one of the world's fastest growing, international airlines today announced plans to launch an additional service to the U.S. West Coast. The award-winning airline will fly non-stop from Dubai to San Francisco starting 26th October 2008, taking its total number of U.S. destinations to four. 

In pioneering spirit, Emirates will be the first to connect the two cities using its newest, technologically advanced Boeing 777-200LR on the route. The aircraft offers 266 seats in a three class configuration. The service will additionally offer 10 tonnes of cargo capacity in both directions. 

HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group said: “Providing fast, comfortable service to both U.S. coasts and points in between has been an important goal for us. There is a strong demand for connections between the San Francisco Bay Area and both Middle East and the Indian Subcontinent. We see San Francisco as an integral part of our network development. The new service will additionally offer Americans better access to Dubai, the leading tourism centre of the Middle East.”

San Francisco Mayor Gavin Newsom expressed his enthusiasm for the announcement: "It's my pleasure to welcome Emirates to San Francisco. We know this will be a long and advantageous relationship between two of the leading tourism centres of the world. We are honoured to have been selected as a U.S. gateway for one of the world's fastest growing international airlines."

The distance between the two cities is 8,103 miles, which is about a 16 hour journey to San Francisco. The return flight will be 15 hours 40 minutes. 

The new service will operate out of the International Terminal at San Francisco International Airport (SFO), one of the world’s 30 busiest airports. 

John L. Martin, SFO Airport Director said: "San Francisco Airport strives to be the airport of choice for both airlines and passengers with a strong emphasis on customer service. Emirates Airline is known throughout the world for its detailed attention to passenger service, and we welcome the airline to SFO."

San Francisco is the fourth-largest city in California with a population of 800,000 and part of the greater San Jose-San Francisco-Oakland combined area with a population of over seven million. The county’s economy is based on commercial industries such as technology, aerospace, agriculture, international trade and entertainment. It is also one of the top ten tourist destinations in the U.S. 

Built on a foundation of legendary economic booms and historic cultural movements, San Francisco is best known for its relaxed lifestyle, natural beauty and cosmopolitan culture and has created its place in the American vernacular as both progressive and thriving. 

Emirates passengers enjoy an array of cutting edge product offerings such as the airline’s award-winning ice Digital Widescreen product (information, communication, entertainment) which offers over 1000 channels of entertainment in all classes and nearly 1,700 hours of video and audio entertainment, outstanding service from Emirates' international cabin crew recruited from over 100 countries around the world and meals prepared by gourmet chefs.

San Francisco is the fifth new destination that Emirates has announced it will be introducing this year. The airline launched its Cape Town service on 30th March and will start services to Calicut, India and Guangzhou, China, both on 1st July, as well as to Los Angeles on 1st September. San Francisco augments the airline’s American expansion which now includes two gateways in California, the U.S. southwest with Houston, and the eastern seaboard with two daily services to New York’s JFK International Airport. 

Emirates' global route network spans 99 cities in 62 countries across the Middle East, Africa, the Indian Subcontinent, Europe, the Far East, and North America. For flight information and bookings, visit: www.emirates.com. 

EK225 Departs Dubai (DXB) at 08:45 hrs daily and arrives in San Francisco (SFO) at 13:45hrs (arrives in SFO at 13:00 from 2nd November 2008-7th March, 2009)

EK226 Departs San Francisco at 16:45 hrs daily (departs SFO at 15:45 from 2nd November 2008-7th March, 2009) and arrives in Dubai at 19:25 hrs the next day

*All times indicated are local


----------



## abdoooz

wow this is some relaly long flight....but you lose a day on your way back to dubai!!!


----------



## Naz UK

If you fly over the Bermuda Triangle, you lose more than just a day. Apparently.


----------



## killerk

Naz UK said:


> If you fly over the Bermuda Triangle, you lose more than just a day. Apparently.


Does that mean it will take me more than a day to fly from Miami to Bermuda???


----------



## AltinD

^^ He said OVER not TO.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad to finalise 100 jet orders soon*

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Aviation/10205221.html

Etihad will place orders for up to 100 jets, with a combination of narrow- and wide-bodied aircraft that could be split between Boeing and Airbus, some time this year, a top official said.

"Negotiations are in progress. The deal, involving 50 to 100 aircraft is currently in review process. We expect to place the orders sometime this year," James Hogan, Etihad Airway's chief executive officer, told Gulf News in an exclusive interview.

Etihad has a mixed fleet of 37 aircraft, heavily tilted towards Airbus - with 28 Airbus and six Boeing. 

Six new aircraft are expected to join the fleet this year while current order book also includes 16 more that will take its fleet size to 53 by 2011. 

Analysts believe the airline will have to place orders now for deliveries beyond 2012, failing to which might hamper its growth plans beyond that period as aircraft manufacturers have deliveries booked till 2016-17. 

"We are talking to both the aircraft manufacturers, Boeing and Airbus. We are looking anywhere between 50 to 100 aircraft, to be delivered after 2012," Hogan said. Although he declined to give any definite numbers, he said: "The deal would be the biggest aircraft order in this year."

Time frame

Although he did not specify any time frame, analysts predict this could happen during the Farnborough Airshow in July this year, as airlines usually announce large orders for airshow to benefit from the added attention.

He said the airline will use its own cash as well as bank finance for the purchase. He said the current tight credit conditions will not be an issue when his airline seeks finance.

He ruled out any further cash injection by the airline's shareholder, the Abu Dhabi government. 

"We do not enjoy any sovereign guarantees and the deal will based on the airline's own merit," he said.

"We are running a business and have developed relationship with banks. Etihad enjoys good relations with the financial community. We have the capability."

At the end of 2007, the airline's aircraft financing deals aggregated to $1.4 billion. 

Hogan, who successfully brought back Gulf Air into profitablity after years in the red in 2006 following a three-year turnaround programme, Project Falcon, joined Etihad in 2006. He immediately put a brake on the airline's near vertical growth curve in route expansion that saw the airline add a new route per month - taking it to 36 destinations in 36 months. The 53-month-old airline now serves 45 destinations.

Etihad will add Kozhikode, Chennai, Jaipur, Kolkata, Minsk, Moscow and Almaty to its destinations within the next 12 months, he said.

The airline is on course to break even by 2010, he said, as part of a three-year turnaround project to make the airline profitable.

"Although we are planning to add new routes like Moscow, Minsk, Almaty and some Indian destinations, our immediate objective is to consolidate the existing routes and promote them with additional frequencies," he said.

"Over the next three years, we plan to build these networks."

More frequencies

Etihad will add four more flights to Sydney in October to the existing daily frequencies. Hogan said the airline is looking at Melbourne and Perth to expand its gateway to Down Under within the next 12 to 24 months. 

He said high fuel price remains his only major concern, which could result in an increase in fuel surcharge. "Fuel represents about 35 per cent of our operations. Increasing fuel surcharge could be an option for us. However, this will be guided by the national airlines in respective destinations." 

The airline has hedged 70 per cent of fuel last year and for 2008.


----------



## Imre




----------



## Naz UK

Virgin is officially (according our own survey in First Class magazine) the no.1 DXB-LHR airline, and won nearly every category in the comparison table - the competitors were: Emirates, Virgin, British Airways and Silverjet (all business class).


----------



## High Times

As i am UK based, I wonder if i can buy a return ticket but fly the return leg first and the outward journey last.

Surely if they wont let me do this i can sue them for racial inequality or some kid of breach of the human rights act or something.

That shit aint right.


----------



## kmartin

Why does Etihad want to buy only EU and USA made airplanes? Russian Sukhoi Super Jet should be another choice, you need to diversify and you never know what politicians there can do over UAE's/Arabs' religion.


----------



## kmartin

Mind you, they FORCED DP World to leave the ports that DP World legally took over in USA, same with sovereign wealth fund, abu dhabi was FORCED to sign an agreement. It's better to boost russian industry and find a reliable partner, once EU/USA sees this, they will have to soften their stance as well or lose out.


----------



## Omaro

Um, it might be more beneficial and economical to them to operate a big fleet of the same or similar aircrafts than a small fleet from many aircraft manufactures, costs such as training and maintenance will be reduced this way


----------



## kmartin

^^well, then they can ditch boeing and buy sukhoi superjet 100, and airbus?


----------



## Omaro

^^ Excuse my ignorance but how many airlines bought up the sukhois? And didn't Ettihad already place a big order with Airbus IIRC?


----------



## metroreporter

In Emirate's DXB-SFO PR, it says the DXB-JFK route is a double-daily; When and why did this popular route get downgraded from being a thrice -daily flight?


----------



## Face81

^^ Just checked their fligh chedules and it looks like you are right. Might have something to do with the number of U.S landing slots they are allowed due to the new LAX and SFO routes, or maybe it's because they dont have enough aircraft? :dunno:

Actually, no. It's probably because the third daily flight will use an A380 come August adn maybe they want to try and create some hype before that flight


----------



## AltinD

^^ No, it has to do with cancelling the flight that used to go via Germany with a stop-over there (forgot which city).


----------



## Daflanger

Hamburg


----------



## AltinD

^^ Right. :cheers:


----------



## Tom_Green

Would be interesting to know how much faster a flight from Dubai to Frankfurt will be when theyopen the airways over Iraq.


----------



## Naz UK

12 and a half minutes.


----------



## Tom_Green

Naz UK said:


> 12 and a half minutes.


Only? I thought it would be at least 30minutes.


----------



## kmartin

omaro said:


> Omaro
> Excuse my ignorance but how many airlines bought up the sukhois? And didn't Ettihad already place a big order with Airbus IIRC?


I dont know, but that's not a problem. Dubai, abu dhabi, and UAE isn't a follower, it's a leader in aviation industry. Buying from USA is fraught with problems like the case of DP World and sovereign wealth funds already mentioned. and look at fate of saddam, one of uSA's favourite 'allies' a few decades ago, surely rulers of UAE, Saudi MUST be taking notes if they aren't stupid.


----------



## DUBAI

Airlines are all about image, and to be honest sukhoi doesnt have that image.

i dont know that much about planes, but to be honest i dont think that most people like me, who fly a lot do either.

plus boing and airbus consult with large middle eastern airlines when designing their planes.


----------



## luv2bebrown

EMIRATES POSTS NEW RECORD PROFITS



· Group profit up 54.1% to AED 5.3 billion (US$ 1.45 billion)

· Airline profit up 62.1% to AED 5 billion (US$ 1.37 billion)

· Dnata marks net profit of AED 305 million (US$ 83 million) 

· 20th consecutive year of net profit for the airline and group

· Ownership to receive AED 1 billion (US$ 272.5 million) dividend 

· Group’s estimated contribution to Dubai economy worth AED 47 billion (US$ 12.8 billion) 



DUBAI, UAE, 30th April 2008 - The Emirates Group today reported its 20th consecutive year of net profit, notching a new profit record despite soaring oil prices and challenging business conditions in the second half of its 2007-08 fiscal year.



Group net profits increased 54.1 per cent to AED 5.3 billion (US$ 1.45 billion) for the financial year ended 31st March 2008, on revenues of AED 41.2 billion ($ 11.2 billion) compared to the previous year’s AED 31.1 billion ($ 8.5 billion). The Group net margin improved to 13.2 percent from 11.4 percent in the previous year. 



The Group also retained a robust cash balance of AED 14.0 billion ($ 3.8 billion), compared with AED 12.9 billion ($ 3.5 billion) the previous year. Emirates will pay a dividend of AED 1 billion ($ 272.5 million) to its owner, the Government of Dubai. In 2007-08, the Group estimates a direct contribution of AED 22 billion ($ 6 billion), and another AED 25 billion ($ 6.8 billion) in indirect contribution to the UAE economy.



The 2007-08 Annual Report of the Emirates Group – comprising Emirates Airline, Dnata and subsidiary companies – was released in Dubai today at a news conference hosted by His Highness Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group.



The Group’s latest record performance reflects its success in growing customer demand through the strategic expansion of its business operations across six continents, supported by ongoing investments in the latest technology, products and customer service while keeping a tight rein on costs. This is illustrated by the 21.2 million passengers who flew with Emirates in the latest financial year, 3.7 million more than in the previous year; as well as the expansion of Dnata’s international ground handling operations to 17 airports in seven countries.



Sheikh Ahmed said: “It was another record year for the Group in spite of a challenging business climate, particularly in the second six months where the soaring cost of jet fuel made a big dent, although the impact was partly offset by other operating gains. 



“Despite the long-term forecast of a decrease in the number of passengers travelling in First and Business class, I am happy to report that Emirates once again bucked the trend and boosted our seat factor in the forward cabins. Emirates is fortunate to be located in Dubai at the centre of the new Silk Road between East and West. 

I believe the threat of an economic downturn will be offset for Emirates by the boom in the Middle East, especially the thriving travel industry of tourism and commerce.”



Fuel costs remained the top expenditure for the 4th year running, accounting for 30.6 per cent of total operating costs compared with 29.1 per cent the previous year and 27.2 per cent the year before. 



The airline’s fuel risk management programme continued to reap rewards, saving the company AED 888 million ($242 million) in 2007-08, as WTI crude oil prices hovered around the US$ 90 per barrel mark in the second half of the fiscal year, 50 per cent more than US$ 60 per barrel in the same period the year before. In total, the fuel risk management has saved in excess of AED 3.7 billion ($ 1 billion) since the financial year 2000-01. 



In his opening review in the 2007-08 Annual Report, Sheikh Ahmed highlighted some major milestones for the Group which included the move of most of the company’s Dubai-based staff to the new Emirates Group Headquarters; the launch of 11 new passenger and freighter destinations across the globe including Emirates’ first South American destination; and the massive 2007 Dubai Air Show aircraft order which has been described as the largest in civil aviation history worth US$ 34.9 billion at list prices.



He also noted that the continued ability to attract and retain the best talent for the company’s growing requirements will be one of the Group’s biggest challenges. 



He said: “As we plan for the next decade, our biggest challenges will be to find more pilots, engineers, cabin crew and skilled staff across our various business units. Fortunately, Emirates has thus far been a strong employer brand, with more than three million unique visitors browsing job opportunities on our online recruitment website last year, from which we received over 288,000 applications for positions within the Group. Being based in Dubai also has its advantages as the city itself is already preparing to welcome 15 million visitors by 2010 and there is massive investment in infrastructure to serve and attract the increasing number of expatriates.”



He also reiterated the Emirates Group’s support for Dubai’s new low cost airline which has been established as a separate entity from the Emirates Group; and remarked on competition in the region, saying: “This is a big cake and admittedly, Emirates has a big slice of it, but there is plenty for the other airlines and we welcome them to the region.”



Sheikh Ahmed concluded: “The Group’s excellent performance this year is very satisfactory. As with previous years, we do not intend to rest on our laurels. We plan to secure our future growth by investing in the latest technology and products, so that we can continue to provide our customers with the high quality experience that they have come to expect from us.”



Emirates Airline’s revenues totalled AED 39.5 billion ($ 10.8 billion), an increase of 32.3 per cent from AED 29.8 billion ($ 8.1 billion) the previous year. Airline profits of AED 5 billion ($1.37 billion) marked a 62.1 per cent increase over 2006-07’s record profits of AED 3.1 billion ($844 million). 



This result was due to improved yields and higher load factors on increased capacity; as well as other operating gains.



In 2007-08, the airline’s fleet expanded with 11 new Boeing 777s delivered, including Emirates’ first 777-200LR passenger aircraft. At the end of the financial year Emirates’ fleet reached 114 aircraft, including 10 freighters, boasting an average age of 67 months – one of the youngest commercial fleets in the skies.



The record aircraft order at the 2007 Dubai Air Show brings Emirates’ total order book, excluding options, to 182 aircraft at the end of March 2008, worth approximately US $58 billion.



During the year, the airline launched passenger services to seven new destinations - Newcastle, Venice, Sao Paulo, Ahmedabad, Toronto, Houston and Cape Town - and strengthened its existing network by adding services onto existing routes most notably to high-demand cities in China, India, Middle East and Africa.



Passenger seat factor increased to 79.8 per cent from 76.2 per cent the previous year. Traffic increased faster by 16.6 per cent to 14,739 million tonne kilometers as compared to the capacity increase of 13.7 per cent to 22,078 million tonne kilometers. While yield improved for the sixth consecutive year to 236 fils (64 US cents) per RTKM (Revenue Tonne Kilometre), up from 216 fils (59 US cents) in 2006-07; high jet fuel prices and rising costs drove breakeven load factor up to 62.7 per cent from 59.9 per cent last year.



Emirates continued to enhance its products in the air and on the ground, completing the refurbishment of four Boeing 777 classic aircraft with its new First, Business and Economy Class seats, as well as the latest ice inflight entertainment system with 1,000 channels on-demand.



On the ground, chauffeur drive services were expanded to operate in about 40 destinations - including the first offline city in Lugano, Switzerland, and in Venice where an innovative adaptation saw luxury powerboats used for the airport transfers. Emirates also continued to develop its dedicated lounge product around its network, launching its latest in Brisbane that offers stunning 360 degree views and is the first in Australia capable of boarding passengers directly from lounge to the aircraft, including to the upper deck of an A380.



Skywards, Emirates’ frequent flyer programme, welcomed its 3.4 millionth member over the course of the year. It also launched The Emirates High Street, an exclusive mail-order catalogue where Skywards Miles or credit card payment may be used to purchase unique items from a wide range of upmarket merchandise.



The airline’s internet and e-commerce gateway, www.emirates.com, was redesigned and launched across 76 different sites in 10 languages, offering improved online booking features and a more user-friendly experience. 



Emirates SkyCargo performed well in what was a turbulent year for the air cargo industry, marking healthy revenue and tonnage carried despite high fuel prices, a U.S. slowdown from the sub-prime crisis, and bad weather affecting agricultural production in key areas. The division carried 1.3 million tonnes of cargo, an improvement of 10.9 per cent over the previous year’s 1.2 million tonnes and recorded a revenue increase of 20 per cent to AED 6.4 billion ($ 1.8 billion), up from AED 5.4 billion ($ 1.5 billion) in 2006-07.



Cargo revenue contributed 19 per cent to the airline’s total transport revenue, yet again one of the highest contributions of any airline in the world with a similar fleet. During the year, Emirates SkyCargo introduced freighter-only destinations to Djibouti, Hahn, Toledo and Zaragoza. At the end of the financial year, the freighter fleet was 10 aircraft – five leased and five owned. In all, Emirates SkyCargo carried freight in 114 aircraft, including bellyhold space in the passenger fleet, to 99 cities on six continents.



The Destination & Leisure Management division of Emirates Airline had another billion-dirham year, reaching sales of AED 1.4 billion ($382 million), bettering its 2006-07 performance by 22 per cent. Arabian Adventures and Emirates Holidays cared for a total of 397,000 tourists, an eight per cent increase. Arabian Adventures also played host to 297,000 visitors to Dubai over the year, up 13 per cent from 2006-07.



Emirates Hotels & Resorts expanded from its original Al Maha property into a multi-property hotel operation with International Central Reservations, a Corporate Sales and Business Development unit, global online distribution systems and support services for the design and development of its growing resort portfolio. 



The Harbour Hotel and Residence in Dubai Marina opened its doors in November 2007, quickly earning a reputation for quality and increasing occupancy to 85 per cent within three months. Al Maha retained its position as one of the world’s most successful small luxury resorts, recording an average occupancy rate of 78 per cent.



Operations geared up for the opening in May 2008 of Emirates Hotels & Resorts’ luxury Green Lakes Serviced Apartments; and construction began on the conservation-based Wolgan Valley Resort & Spa in Australia’s Blue Mountains, scheduled to open end 2009; and Seychelles’ Cap Ternay Resort & Spa entered the detailed design phases for its late 2010 opening.



Dnata recorded strong revenue growth of 27.2 per cent to AED 2.6 billion ($718 million), compared with AED 2.1 billion ($565 million) the previous year. Profits reached AED 305 million ($83 million) despite a challenging year for airport and cargo operations with ongoing construction at Dubai airport and peak traffic congestion.



As Dnata moves into its 50th year of operation in 2008, it remains at the core of Dubai’s rapid traffic growth, handling 119,510 aircraft (up nine per cent), 35.6 million passengers (up 18.4 per cent), and 632,549 tonnes of cargo (up 18.2 per cent). 



During 2007-08, Dnata continued to expand its international ground handling operations, investing in ground handling businesses in Switzerland, Australia and China, to bring its reach to 17 airports in seven countries. It opened FreightGate-5 in Dubai Airport Freezone to handle premium freight, and also saw operations at Dubai Terminal 2 increased with the opening of a 37,000 square foot extension that will serve 700 more flights per week and an annual throughput of approximately 5 million passengers.



Through investments in staff, technology and marketing, Dnata Travel Services continued to win new retail and corporate customers to report revenue growth of 26 per cent. It expanded its retail presence across the UAE with seven new outlets including a one-stop travel shop in Abu Dhabi, extended its successful Holiday Lounge concept to new locations across Dubai, signed new GSA representation contracts, and broadened its portfolio of travel products services with innovative new offerings such as Camel Polo by Gulf Ventures.



In all, the Emirates Group’s Facilities/Projects Management department commissioned and opened AED 2.12 billion ($578 million) worth of new buildings during 2007-08, including the impressive new Emirates Group Headquarters, the Engineering Centre, Dnata Cargo’s Free Zone Logistics Centre, The Harbour Hotel & Residence, and a new crew training college. Projects currently in progress total AED 3.9 billion ($1.1 billion), including new buildings in Dubai such as the Destination & Leisure Management Annexe, Emirates Call Centre and staff accommodation at Ras Al Khor, Al Majan and Media City.



As of 31st March 2008, the Group employed 35,286 staff, representing 145 different nationalities. During the year, the Group hired more than 7,000 people including some 2,000 cabin crew and 400 new flight deck crew. 



For the full Report and Accounts, visit: www.ekgroup.com


----------



## luv2bebrown

:banana:
can you guys say BONUS?:banana::cheers::lol:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Dream about it.


----------



## luv2bebrown

no need to dream. its reality 
everyone in the office was celebrating


----------



## AltinD

^^ Ok, great 





... what's the next car upgrade?


----------



## luv2bebrown

thinking of tinting my car for 60dh


----------



## metroreporter

So the DXB-LAX did happen, on a B777-200LR no less...


----------



## luv2bebrown

next stop: washington DC


----------



## melbstud

when will EY launch melbourne and Perth, after all their CEO is from Melbourne!


----------



## DUBAI

My favourite fact of the month:

Melboune used to be called 'Batmania' .


simply awesome~


----------



## AITU

Surely a hub such as Atlanta must be "waiting in the wings" for Emirates?


----------



## killerk

It is an irony they r not letting any new international airlines fly into O'Hare in Chicago. After all Chicago is the 3rd largest city and the area the 4th largest metro area in US.

Atlanta i don't think, will happen anytime soon as Delta already offers non-stop ATL-DXB flights. DFW (Dallas Fort Worth) could be a possible destination for EK from what I hear, the expat population is steadily increasing there and according to US census bureau is the fastest growing metro area in North America (Texas has not been affected by the US economic slowdown)

I am surprised Etihad is not making a move into US. Looks like they r happy with JFK for now. But in my opinion they will lose out if they dont start expanding to N.America with destinations other than Toronto and New York. (It is easy to understand that part of this has to do with the fact that they donot have enough aircrafts)


----------



## killerk

*United to start non-stop DC Dulles - Dubai flights*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/chi-080506-united-dubai-moscow,0,6602160.story

United Airlines, in a move it said will allow it to "tap into two thriving economies," said late Tuesday that it intends to launch its first daily passenger and cargo service to Dubai and Moscow.

The routes, which will begin Oct. 26, will originate in United's Washington-Dulles hub.

"Commerce and tourism are growing exponentially in both Dubai and Moscow," the company said.

The UAL Corp. unit, which has been reducing capacity in the highly competitive U.S. market, said launching the new routes is part of United's bid "to show discipline with our capacity deployment by targeting profitable growth opportunities."

The Dubai and Moscow flights will bring to 24 the number of international destinations United serves out of Dulles.


----------



## kmartin

UAE should help fellow OIC observer Russia by purchasing Sukhoi.


----------



## kmartin

Russia wont cause UAE trouble due to religion/ethnicity. like USA did with DP world they're racists and fanatic in religion. UAE KSA should learn their lessons if they STILL persist with US$ and persist with USA made goods, they're fools.


----------



## DUBAI

:rofl:


----------



## bizzybonita

Danata to serve 700 Flights a week after Terminal 2 extension


Travel group Dnata is gearing up for a major increase in its operations at Dubai International’s Terminal 2 when the new 37,000 square metre expansion project is completed at the end of March.

The increased space will enable Dnata to serve 700 flights a week from the terminal – 320 cargo services and 380 passenger flights.

The number of passengers passing through the terminal will increase by 50 per cent – equal to an extra five million per year.

The extension includes several new facilities including an additional boarding gate on top of the existing five.

Each gate will be linked to separate lounges. The open gate system will enable simultaneous boarding onto several planes.


“We are glad to be working in co-operation with the Civil Aviation Authority, which runs the airport, to introduce improved facilities,” said Ahmed Linjawi, deputy operations chief at the terminal.

“This will greatly benefit users of Terminal 2, both passengers and cargo customers.”

He said the terminal has seen huge growth since opening in 1998.

“Basically it was designed to handle 10 aircraft with 22 counters and one luggage conveyor belt. We are pleased to offer our customers, after the completion of the new expansion, 36 counters and three belts for arrivals and six open gates for boarding.”

The extension also has first-class and business passenger lounges


----------



## worldsignia

*Oh no!*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7427056.stm




Silverjet calls in administrators 

Silverjet is not the only airline to be struggling with high fuel costs 
Business airline Silverjet has gone into administration after financial problems forced it to suspend all its flights, leaving passengers stranded. 

The cancellations left about 7,000 UK and 2,500 non-UK customers needing to make alternative plans at short notice. 

The firm said other airlines were not obliged to honour unused Silverjet tickets and advised passengers awaiting return flights to make their own plans. 

It is the latest carrier to run into trouble over the soaring cost of fuel. 

Over the past few months, rival business airlines Maxjet and Eos have both gone out of business while other carriers are struggling. 

For sale 

Silverjet said it was "with deep regret" that it has appointed administrators. 

"The Silverjet team has worked exceptionally hard to try and turn this situation around, however with the time available, we were unable to secure the funding required to continue our operations," said Lawrence Hunt, Silverjet's former chief executive. 



Mark Silk explains how passengers heard the news
Silverjet administrator Begbies Traynor said it was negotiating a potential sale of the business with "interested parties" and urged potential suitors to come forward, but shareholders are unlikely to benefit, according to Silverjet. 

"A number of interested parties have already been in contact, ahead of our appointment as administrators, and we are confident of achieving a sale given the attractions of the company," said Mark Fry, partner, Begbies Traynor. 

He considered that the carrier's unique position as the last business class-only transatlantic airline operator underpinned its potential as a going concern, given adequate funding. 

Silverjet operated two daily services between London Luton and Newark Liberty International Airport, which serves New York City, and one between Luton and Dubai. 

The average cost of a return fare was £1,000. 

Stranded passengers 

Both outgoing and incoming flights between Luton and Newark were cancelled on Friday, as was the outgoing flight to Dubai. 

The last service departed from Dubai at 0730 BST. 

You can see the difficulties they are in. It's going to be very difficult to operate a single-product model 

Laurie Price, aviation expert


Business airlines struggle to take off 

Passenger Mark Silk arrived at Luton shortly after 0800 BST to board a Silverjet flight to New York with his mother and said he was initially "stunned by how good the service was". 

But 10 minutes after they checked in their luggage, he said: "The same people who checked us in came back to us shaking, one of them was crying." 

"They apologised... they'd just heard the news." 

He said the founder and former chief executive Laurence Hunt had personally apologised to the affected passengers already at the airport. 

"He was looking very disappointed, which must be an understatement for how he was feeling," Mr Silk added. 

Compensation 

For other passengers booked on later flights, a notice taped to the door of the Silverjet departure lounge was the first word they received of the travel situation. 

"We hope to be able to bring you our very 'sivilised' flying experience again", the message concluded, angering some passengers who were not amused by the choice of words. 

UK customers that have booked just an airline ticket from Silverjet are not eligible to claim a refund from the CAA's Air Travel Organisers' Licensing (ATOL) scheme. 

SILVERJET FACTS 
Fare: London to Newark/Dubai £1099
Number of aircraft: Three Boeing 767
Number of seats: 100
Seat size: 6ft 3in flatbed 

But those who paid by credit card are urged to contact their credit card companies to see if they are eligible for a refund, or check any travel insurance policy taken out about airline insolvency cover. 

Customers who booked flights and chauffeur drive or valet parking and those who booked flights through a travel agent are protected under ATOL. 

The CAA said passengers returning to London from New York or Dubai should make their own flight arrangements home with other carriers and apply for reimbursement afterwards. 

Cost pressures 

Shares in the carrier were suspended earlier this month when it failed to obtain a critical $5m (£2.5m) loan. 

But as recently as last week Silverjet said it would continue its services as scheduled but warned that it needed to secure additional funds urgently. 

At the time, it said it was in discussions with a number of parties looking to invest in the firm and these negotiations continue. 


Lawrence Hunt apologised to passengers but many were not happy 

"Silverjet continues to be in discussions with investors interested in supporting the business of Silverjet, however it has yet to conclude such discussions to its satisfaction," the airline said. 

Silverjet started services in January 2007 and operates three aircraft. 

Airlines across the board are struggling to deal with rising cost pressures, many of them having to raise fuel surcharges and start charging for services such as checking in bags. 

Aviation analyst Laurie Price told the BBC that the soaring cost of jet fuel was a "serious problem" for airlines, particularly business airlines. 

"You can see the difficulties they are in. It's going to be very difficult to operate a single-product model," Mr Price added. 

At the other end of the spectrum, budget airlines are also being squeezed. 

Oasis Hong Kong, which operated daily flights between London and Hong Kong, applied to go into liquidation in April. 

Low-cost short-haul airlines Easyjet and Ryanair have both warned recently that profits will be significantly lower in 2008.


----------



## Daflanger

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...what happened to the US$ 25 Million from the UAE Sponsor??? Why doesn't he just buy Silverjet and base it in Dubai. That will save the company


----------



## Naz UK

The sponsor himself was struggling to get the funding he needed.


----------



## metroreporter

^^ Ouch!:

http://gulfnews.com/business/Aviation/10217207.html


----------



## DUBAI

Good idea; Badly executed


----------



## killerk

DUBAI said:


> Good idea; Badly executed


when it costs 8565 USD (31,437 AED or 4396 GBP) to fly between Dubai and New York return (that too with one stop both ways), is'nt it obvious the Model (idea) was bad. 

My only question is "what were they thinking and how did they survive this long".


----------



## DUBAI

Flying from London to dubai wasnt too bad.

The airlines really overcharge for that route, and they offereed good value. Also flying into luton was a good option.

THe city airport wold be the obvious next choice although its dificult with the runway there


----------



## luv2bebrown

the price of oil is hitting Emirates HARD. at best, they expect profits to stay flat and the company is considered a whole range of options including recruitment freezes. theres talk of also axing certain routes and perhaps frequencies in order to increase load factors.

I really fear for the regional LCCs - especially the new ones.


----------



## AltinD

^^ That's what all other Airlines are doing also.


----------



## Wannaberich

luv2bebrown said:


> the price of oil is hitting Emirates HARD. at best, they expect profits to stay flat and the company is considered a whole range of options including recruitment freezes. theres talk of also axing certain routes and perhaps frequencies in order to increase load factors.
> 
> I really fear for the regional LCCs - especially the new ones.



DUBAI CHRONICLE JUNE 3RD:
'Dubai's Emirates Airlines expects to grow 15-20 percent in 2008-2009 and around 25 percent in the follow year as it takes advantage of booming economic growth in the Gulf, Emirates President Tim Clark said on Monday'

All I've read recently is about Emirates huge expansion and nothing whatsoever about cutting back.Don't know where your getting your info from.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Certanly not from the spin doctors you take yours. 


How about the horse's mouth ...


----------



## Wannaberich

AltinD said:


> ^^ Certanly not from the spin doctors you take yours.
> 
> 
> How about the horse's mouth ...


Like for example my fiance who's a purser for emirates?

I guess all those new routes they are taking on plus the 58 A380s is all spin too?!:bash:


----------



## luv2bebrown

Wannaberich said:


> DUBAI CHRONICLE JUNE 3RD:
> 'Dubai's Emirates Airlines expects to grow 15-20 percent in 2008-2009 and around 25 percent in the follow year as it takes advantage of booming economic growth in the Gulf, Emirates President Tim Clark said on Monday'
> 
> All I've read recently is about Emirates huge expansion and nothing whatsoever about cutting back.Don't know where your getting your info from.


theres a difference between growth in revenue and profit.

with the average price of oil at around $90 for 2007-2008, oil expenditures were around 10 billion AED representing 30% of overall expenditures. total profit for the year was somewhere around 5.4 billion AED. (GROUP total, less for the airline).

if oil jumps from $90 to conservative estimates of around $107 (more likely around 120) (oil is somewhere around that much right now), im sure you can do the math. revenue will grow 20-25% over last year but profit will likely remain flat.


----------



## luv2bebrown

Wannaberich said:


> Like for example my fiance who's a purser for emirates?
> 
> I guess all those new routes they are taking on plus the 58 A380s is all spin too?!:bash:


dont forget when all those A380s were bought. nobody in the company anticipated $135 oil.


----------



## killerk

In a recent IATA report, it was mentioned that revenue/profit calculations for 2008 was assuming oil prices rose to $106 per barrel. This year the aviation industry on the whole is expected to make huge losses.


----------



## Wannaberich

luv2bebrown said:


> dont forget when all those A380s were bought. nobody in the company anticipated $135 oil.


I wasn't referring to profits.I was referring to your earlier post saying that emirates were cutting back on staff and routes.
Although they are introducing new routes to Brazil,America,increasing flights to Cape Town etc,could well be other routes are being cut out although I've not read that.
As for staffing,they have been advertising new jobs for trainers for the many new cabin staff needed.I also been told they are taking on many more pilots.
As for the A380s,assume they can't cancel these orders?
Like I said,every report I've read and everything my partner tells me all indicates expansion.Maybe not at an increased profit however.


----------



## DUBAI

luv2bebrown said:


> dont forget when all those A380s were bought. nobody in the company anticipated $135 oil.



Luckay emirates dont have to pay that at home, but probably do away.


----------



## High Times

All these problems due to the rising cost of oil are manufactured by the oil producing countries.

The simplest thing to do is to increase output, but they simply refuse.

I think the oil producing middle east is having a laugh at the expense of the west/america.

Ironically it was to free up oil reserves that Mr Bush destroyed iraq and now he is getting his just rewards for flexing his muscle in the Gulf.

Good jaab George, good jaab.


----------



## luv2bebrown

Wannaberich said:


> I wasn't referring to profits.I was referring to your earlier post saying that emirates were cutting back on staff and routes.
> Although they are introducing new routes to Brazil,America,increasing flights to Cape Town etc,could well be other routes are being cut out although I've not read that.
> As for staffing,they have been advertising new jobs for trainers for the many new cabin staff needed.I also been told they are taking on many more pilots.
> As for the A380s,assume they can't cancel these orders?
> Like I said,every report I've read and everything my partner tells me all indicates expansion.Maybe not at an increased profit however.


recruitment freezes if at all they occur will obviously not affect operations staff. there will still be loads of cabin crew and pilots that are recruiting. as for axing routes, I heard there was discussion of reducing frequency to places like karachi. Emirates has utilized frequency reduction and hiring freezes before, no reason why they wont use it this time.

Emirates will no doubt expand revenue by 20-25% but unfortunately profits will ultimately be hit hard. as well as we did this year, the surge in oil prices in the 2nd half of the year left as $500 million short of where we thought we would be. wages are another problem for a group - they arent keeping up with inflation and although the company handed out a record bonus, because of oil prices they arent in a position to increase wages enough to reduce attrition rate of qualified staff.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Singapore has allot of them also. 





... Why would you care anyway, you aren't neither East nor West, not in North or South either ... you're just Down-Under.


----------



## Wannaberich

Silverjet rescue collapses 
Bloomberg
Published: June 15, 2008, 00:06


London: Silverjet Plc, the UK airline grounded two weeks ago after funds ran out, was left without a buyer and will fire its workers after a takeover fell through.

Kingplace Ltd., managed by Swiss investment trust Heritage Cie., agreed to buy Luton, England-based Silverjet on June 10. The deal may have failed because the UK Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) requires carriers to have enough cash in reserve to guarantee operations, aviation analyst Howard Wheeldon said.

"Meeting the CAA's requirements might have been a hurdle too far," said Wheeldon, an analyst at BGC Partners in London.

Silverjet, which provided business class-only flights from London to New York and Dubai, ceased flying on May 30 after running out of cash as fuel costs spiralled. 

Complex talks 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Begbies Traynor Group Plc, responsible for disposing of the carrier's assets, said on Saturday that Kingplace had been unable to conclude the purchase.

"As a result of the unusually complex negotiations with third parties, Kingplace is no longer in a position to acquire Silverjet as a going concern," Begbies said in a statement. "We have today had to make the entire workforce formally redundant, in line with our legal obligations."

Kingplace's bid for Silverjet, the value of which wasn't disclosed, had been subject to regulatory approval. The CAA, Britain's aviation regulator, requires airlines to have sufficient funding to underpin operations.

Silverjet employed about 300 people, while almost 10,000 customers were affected when it stopped flying, the CAA said.


----------



## killerk

Nobody wants to invest in the airline industry these days.....big risk...(infact biggest risk at present as it is the most unstable industry)

"Point to Point" airlines don't work well unless and until they fly from low cost airports and offer low fares (like Air Arabia, Air India Express etc.). And the most important criteria for this model to work is that there has to be a huge population base that will make use of the services (or the lack of services) of a low-cost carrier, UAE has that....

US based airlines have so many management positions that nobody wants to take up for fear of getting laid off soon. As of today, oil prices stand at $140 a barrel. 

The situation is exactly the opposite for the Gulf-based airlines where the hub-spoke concept has worked well thanks to the prime location of these airlines in combination with the excellent transit services they offer. It is very difficult to get a job with these airlines in mid-level positions (entirely my viewpoint). I applied for a job with Etihad airways and got rejected in the 2nd week .


----------



## bizzybonita

Dubai’s low cost airline named “FlyDubai”

Posted on Wednesday, 25 June 2008 

Industry SectorTravel and Tourism
Country United Arab Emirates 
Client(s) FlyDubai 



Press Release Content

FlyDubai on track for launch of first flights mid-2009.



Dubai's new low cost airline has been named "FlyDubai". The brand identity and livery for FlyDubai will be unveiled in the coming months.

HH Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum, UAE Vice President, Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai, has approved the name FlyDubai from a shortlist presented by HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman of the new low cost airline.

Sheikh Ahmed said: "FlyDubai is a simple, yet powerful call to action. It makes an immediate link to our core business, which is providing no-frills flights to bring people to and from Dubai. The name also carries a strong association with the city of Dubai, itself a brand synonymous with excellence, reliability and an international, pro-business approach.

"FlyDubai's operations will potentially cover an area of some two billion inhabitants. It will support Dubai's commercial and tourism sectors by serving a new set of travellers, and providing them with affordable air links to popular, high-demand destinations. A lot of ground work has been done thus far, and I'm pleased to note that FlyDubai is on track to launch its first flights by mid-2009."

FlyDubai will initially focus on regional flights within the GCC area and surrounding countries. Its operations will be entirely separate from Emirates Airline and Group.

Ghaith al Ghaith, Chief Executive, FlyDubai said: "Since the government announced the formation of Dubai's new low cost airline in March, it has been all systems go. We are recruiting for key positions, evaluating aircraft options and routes, working out our pricing and distribution strategy, and putting in place the structure and operational resources for the business.

"Efficiency is the pillar of our business model. In terms of our customer proposition, we will focus on keeping things simple and flexible. We want to make it easy for our customers to interact with us, and to have more control in how they book, purchase and select value-added services to their basic flight experience.

"It has been a busy time, but everything is going to plan. The selection of a name for the airline is only the first of many milestones to come, and we look forward to announcing more details over the coming months."


----------



## Rahmani

A lowbudget airline can be a big succes. I just don't think flydubai is the right name in terms of brand protection and domain names etc.


----------



## Rahmani

A lowbudget airline can be a big succes. I just don't think flydubai is the right name in terms of brand protection and domain names etc.


----------



## killerk

Finally Dubai copied something from Sharjah......All this time i only used to hear, this place is copying dubai or that place is the new Dubai or some crap like that.......


----------



## High Times

Rahmani said:


> I just don't think flydubai is the right name in terms of brand protection and domain names etc.


How's about "CRASH n BURN" ? got a bit more impact i reckon.

www.crashnburn.com

Mmmmmmmm i like it, might go and register that one.


----------



## DUBAI

killerk said:


> Finally Dubai copied something from Sharjah......All this time i only used to hear, this place is copying dubai or that place is the new Dubai or some crap like that.......


I didnt know sharjah was the first place to have a low cost carrier!


----------



## Naz UK

Air Arabia only chose Sharjah due to the relative low operating costs and high demographic of its main market, i.e. low income workers.


----------



## Wannaberich

killerk said:


> Finally Dubai copied something from Sharjah......All this time i only used to hear, this place is copying dubai or that place is the new Dubai or some crap like that.......


If it makes u feel better,its not only Sharjah thats copying Dubai.


----------



## killerk

Naz UK said:


> Air Arabia only chose Sharjah due to the relative low operating costs and high demographic of its main market, i.e. low income workers.


But it is still in Sharjah, not Dubai!! and it is partly owned by the Sharjah Government.


----------



## killerk

Wannaberich said:


> If it makes u feel better,its not only Sharjah thats copying Dubai.


I know it is definitely not Sharjah that is copying any place. While the real estate boom has caught up in other emirates, Shj is still way behind. Only Arab nationals can buy property there. It is the only emirate where alcohol is not served, one of the main reasons their hotels are not doing that great or there are not many new ones coming up there. 

And everyone knows that Dubai is perfecting the paradigm that Singapore started 30 years ago; that of a capitalist profit making City State.


----------



## DUBAI

Unfortunatly capitalism cant be perfected.

If it could it would no longer be capitalism!


----------



## Wannaberich

killerk said:


> And everyone knows that Dubai is perfecting the paradigm that Singapore started 30 years ago; that of a capitalist profit making City State.


Saying that Dubai is copying Singapore is a very long shot.
I doubt that place was even considered.
If so then they are taking the idea to a much greater and grander level.


----------



## killerk

Wannaberich said:


> Saying that Dubai is copying Singapore is a very long shot.
> I doubt that place was even considered.
> If so then they are taking the idea to a much greater and grander level.


exactly.....30 years down the line they are taking the concept that Singapore founded to a greater and much grander level......

Compare 
Singapore Airlines to Emirates Airlines (the focus on kangaroo route makes it even more obvious)
Sentosa Island to the Palm islands/Dubailand
Singapore as the Finance hub of Far East to Dubai as finance hub of Middle East
Port of Singapore and Dubai Ports
Singapore as a Shopping destination to Dubai....

Singapore is pretty expensive now and Dubai is following the same trend.
There was a time when Asian immigrants preferred Dubai or Sharjah over Doha or Abu Dhabi for jobs as the place was pretty inexpensive.....Now it doesnt matter, they are all the same...(maybe in Muscat or Riyadh they can save money)

The only difference I can find is the real estate boom in Dubai that did not happen in Singapore at such significant level, but then again Dubai has way more land and the arab nationals (and to a certain extent Europeans) buying them have more money than people who invested in Singapore.

The expansion trend in Dubai started during the Gulf war when companies from Kuwait and Iraq were looking for safer places in the Gulf to move to and Dubai was their obvious choice as they were the biggest port/airport then and had lesser military presence than other GCC countries plus had easy access by road to other nearby cities (greater population) in UAE. 
GCC nationals and long time Gulf residents will support my view that Kuwait was the most happening place before that...


----------



## metroreporter

*Emirates to start non-stop services to Los Angeles and San Francisco *
Staff Report
Published: July 06, 2008, 20:42

Dubai: Emirates recently completed its tour of five US west coast roadshows for the US travel industry in advance of its launch of the world’s first non-stop services from Dubai to Los Angeles and San Francisco. 

The star of the shows was Emirates’s newly-designed first class private suite, the airline said in a statement. 

The suite features an extra-large seat that reclines to become a fully-flat bed and a 23-inch wide-screen LCD screen offering more than 1,000 entertainment channels. 

The suite is equipped with individual storage, a coat closet, vanity desk and a mini bar. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The final leg of the roadshow was held in San Jose. Led by Emirates executives and emcee Bill Rancic, the show featured a multi-media presentation about Dubai and Emirates, live entertainment, as well as an opportunity to sit in the Boeing 777-200LR first class private suite. 

Nigel Page, Emirates senior vice-president, commercial operations, the Americas, said: “The San Francisco bay area is one of the most innovative high-tech business centres in the US, if not the world. Emirates’ direct route will create a new, highly convenient opportunity for Bay Area companies to do business in Dubai.” 

The roadshows were attended by around 4,000 travel and cargo agents from western US. The Los Angeles roadshow, a lavish affair held at Paramount Studios, was attended by more than 1,200 industry professionals. 

Page added: “Our new Los Angeles service will connect travellers to the capital of the world’s entertainment industry. Coinciding with the establishment of a growing media industry in Dubai, the LA route represents excellent access for growing business connections. 

“The new services will give leisure travellers access to California — one of the most popular tourist destinations in the US.” 

Expansion 

Emirates will be the first airline to connect Dubai and the US west coast using its newest Boeing 777-200LR aircraft. The aircraft offers 266 seats in a three-class configuration and has 10 tonnes of cargo capacity. 

The new daily non-stop service between Dubai and Los Angeles will commence on October 1. The Dubai-San Francisco will start on November 20. 

Los Angles and San Francisco will be Emirates’s third and fourth US destinations. Emirates presently flies to New York, Houston, Sao Paulo in Brazil, and Toronto in Canada. 

In August 2008, Emirates will inaugurate the new Airbus A380 on its popular Dubai-New York route, commencing the first-ever commercial service of the double-decker aircraft to the US. The Dubai-New York service will continue to operate twice daily.


----------



## Anjam

Takes a lot of vision to invest this kind of money in today climate:

FlyDubai orders 54 Boeing planes for $4bln
7 hours ago

FARNBOROUGH, England (AFP) — New low-cost airline FlyDubai has ordered 54 Boeing single-aisle 737 passenger jets in deals worth a total of 4.0 billion dollars (2.52 billion euros), it announced at the Farnborough Airshow on Monday.

FlyDubai said on the first day of the key industry event that it had made a firm order for 50 of Boeing's so-called next-generation 737-800 fuel-efficient passenger jets for 3.74 billion dollars at list price.

FlyDubai had also agreed to lease four Boeing 737-800s from Babcock and Brown Aircraft Management.

"I am delighted to sign this announcement for 54 next-generation Boeing 737-800s on behalf of FlyDubai," the group's chairman Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed al-Maktoum said in a statement.

The mid-range 737-800 can transport up to 189 passengers and FlyDubai will take delivery of its planes between 2009 and 2015.

Dubai, part of the United Arab Emirates, formed FlyDubai in March.

"This (Boeing) announcement is a major milestone in the development of FlyDubai," the airline's chief executive Ghaith al Ghaith said on Monday.

"Now that we have our aircraft on order, we can move on to the next stage of our development and look forward with anticipation to the start of our scheduled flights in the middle of next year."

For oil-producing Gulf states, such as the United Arab Emirates, rocketing fuel prices are presenting unexpected revenues with which to snap up new aircraft.

Etihad Airways, the national carrier of the UAE, has said it is likely to announce orders of between 50 and 100 aircraft at Farnborough.

"Our relationship with the UAE is something we truly value and have worked to strengthen over time," Boeing chairman and chief executive Jim McNerney said on Monday.

Canadian planemaker Bombardier stole the limelight ahead of this year's Farnborough show by announcing Sunday that it planned to launch its eco-friendly CSeries single-aisle passenger jet in 2013 -- a plane it promised would "deliver dramatic energy savings."

The week-long Farnborough Airshow is a traditional battle ground for planemakers, especially Boeing and Airbus, for securing orders of new aircraft.

The biennial event was attracting the usual mix of industry executives and plane enthusiasts for deal-making and the witnessing of flypasts by civil and military jets.


----------



## luv2bebrown

wonder what the rationale is for going for 738s
i remember the 800s being called "next generation" and "fuel efficient" 10 years ago. there's the new A380, 787 and A350 coming out for long haul routes, but there arent any REAL next generation short haul single aisle aircraft in the works AFAIK.


----------



## metroreporter

Bombardier, the Canadian Rejional Jet maker just launched their new plane yesterday in direct threat to the B737 and the A320 series I read yesterday on Yahoo news. I was thinking that would have been a better fit...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Naz UK said:


> That's what you could have argued in the late 1980's when Emirates launched against the might of Gulf Air. And then look what happened.


Good Point


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Here's a video of the new services offered on the Emirates A380. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvl3nFar_eY


----------



## High Times

Just watched the vid. very nice but gimme manchester to magaluf with easyjet anyday. hno:


----------



## Imre

Khaleej Times Online >> News >> THE U.A.E. Emirates flight diverted due to technical faultBy a staff reporter 

31 July 2008 

DUBAI - An Emirates flight had to divert to Budapest due to a technical fault on the London-Dubai flight on Wednesday.

An Emirates spokesperson said the diversion to Budapest, Hungary, was only a precaution and the 340 passengers and 16 crew landed safely.

However, they are now waiting for another flight to Dubai.

"While cruising, Emirates 006, a Boeing 777-300 flight from London Heathrow to Dubai, experienced a minor technical fault, and as a precaution, the flight was diverted to Budapest for technical evaluation," the spokesperson said.


hopefully we will have Dubai- Budapest route soon


----------



## AppleMac

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Emirates should become a huge airline, as for Qatar Airways and Etihad, i'm not so sure about their future...



Both will survive although I doubt Etihad will grow much past its present plan of around 100 aircraft unless they get some really good talent in senior management positions.

At the moment they are a vanity project rather than a serious business.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> How come? Etihad is a very small airline, compared to Emirates. Even their fleet orders are much smaller than Emirates.
> Etihad Airways: 38 aircraft + 178 orders including Options
> Emirates Airline: 118 aircraft + 300 orders including Options (including the 60 aircraft order, they placed a few days ago)
> 
> Emirates should become a huge airline, as for Qatar Airways and Etihad, i'm not so sure about their future...


Etihad is 5 years old and Emirates is 19 years old......Abu Dhabi has 90% of the oil in UAE and does'nt mind indulging in luxury and that too by compromising on ......
Emirates just increased their fares recently...at the rate they are going (with the airfares) it will become the airline for the elite....
It costs $1150 to fly Houston to Abu Dhabi or Dubai on Qatar Airways and $1600 to fly Houston to Dubai on Emirates......I don't find this the least bit sustainable.....after all there r way more frugal people in the world than spendthrifts...and Qatar Airways and Etihad will gradually pick up destinations to which Emirates flies and give them tough competition.....Both Qatar and Abu Dhabi have the money and are ready to takes risks!!! Besides they offer same (or better) luxury that Emirates Airline offers at a lower price.....


----------



## AppleMac

killerk said:


> It costs $1150 to fly Houston to Abu Dhabi or Dubai on Qatar Airways and $1600 to fly Houston to Dubai on Emirates......I don't find this the least bit sustainable.....


Qatar doesn't make a profit - Emirates does.

Of course if Qatar and Etihad are just going to be run as vanity projects rather than real businesses then yes of course they will always be able to undercut the competition.


----------



## killerk

^^Their aim is to eliminate competition....and Etihad is expected to declare profitability in 2010..... Qatar Airways has been plagued by high fuel prices...remember they have no oil, only natural gas....they hope to test fly an aircraft running on natural gas in the near future.....

and Emirates also took 8 years to declare profitability......it did'nt happen overnight!!!


----------



## luv2bebrown

killerk said:


> ^^Their aim is to eliminate competition....and Etihad is expected to declare profitability in 2010..... *Qatar Airways has been plagued by high fuel prices...remember they have no oil, only natural gas....*they hope to test fly an aircraft running on natural gas in the near future.....
> 
> and Emirates also took 8 years to declare profitability......it did'nt happen overnight!!!


emirates buys fuel at the same price qatar does.
and emirates has been profitable EVERY year since its inception except for its 2nd year of operations.


----------



## AppleMac

killerk said:


> ...and Etihad is expected to declare profitability in 2010.....


I wouldn't put any money on that..:lol:


----------



## killerk

AppleMac said:


> I wouldn't put any money on that..:lol:


http://www.thenational.ae/article/20080701/BUSINESS/962252753/1057/rss

I quote the 2nd last paragraph

http://middleeastaviation.aero/news/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3615&Itemid=59


An airline can fly to 2 destinations and still remain profitable.....Both Qatar and etihad want to give Emirates a run for their money......and both have the money to do that.....After Both UAE and Qatar are capitalist countries....

If it is profitability that impresses you, Sharjah's Air Arabia declared profits in the 1st year of their operation...that should make Air Arabia better than Emirates!!


----------



## DeaK57

sorry, but u can quote as much as u want. in the end numbers count 

their business plan is ambitious and at least to me it has no differentiation compared to emirates than being cheaper....which is not really a smart move in aviation.


----------



## AppleMac

killerk said:


> If it is profitability that impresses you, Sharjah's Air Arabia declared profits in the 1st year of their operation...that should make Air Arabia better than Emirates!!


You dont understand much about business do you? - if you want to run a *successful* business then profit *is* the only thing that matters.

Etihad are run at a loss and that is why they can undercut that fares of their competitors. Now you can run an airline at a loss for many years (Alitalia being on such case in point) like that, but there will come a point (even with all the money that Abu Dhabi has) that a time will come when a decision is made to put the business on a sound financial footing - then we shall see whether Etihad are able to undercut the fares of the competition.


----------



## DUBAI

IF profit is the only thing that matters, then airlines would all be one plane opperations flying with 3 passenger seats


----------



## luv2bebrown

dont forget that cheaper fares dont necessarily mean people will fly with the cheaper airline.

i work in the travel and aviation industry and travel agents always tell me people specifically want to fly emirates despite higher prices. i compare it to the Apple brand marketing strategy. like apple, emirates has built up a brand which people for whatever reason WANT.

and part of emirates success is its LCC model and high fares. LCC doesnt necessarily mean cheap fares, it means efficient business which keeps operating costs down. yet at the same time, they can charge RIDICULOUS prices for their premium classes. budget carriers like air arabia will face more trouble because of high fuel prices because they have no premium cabin classes.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Emirates Airline Business Class fares have been much lower then those of European Airlines, while offering better services then most of them. Flying from Europe to Far East or AUS with Business Class in Emirates would have saved the traveller 1 - 3,000 dollars.

I don't know what's the situation nowdays, but certanly it used to be that way years ago.

As for the story about people choosing Emirates despite a higher price, keep in mind that most of the travellers are business people with trip expences paid up by their companies.


----------



## luv2bebrown

a lot of the people are indeed business travellers. BUT the question remains: we all know qatar airways offers much better service (or so ive been told) for lower fares. it makes more sense for people to us Qatar airways but i guess theres just something about emirates that make people want to fly it. just like with the iPod or iPhone.


----------



## ikops

I am taking into consideration a number of things when choosing an airline:

1) The image of the company;
2) The seating-space;
3) The price;
4) The destinations;
5) The service on board; and
6) The stewardesses

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## killerk

AppleMac said:


> You dont understand much about business do you? - if you want to run a *successful* business then profit *is* the only thing that matters.
> 
> Etihad are run at a loss and that is why they can undercut that fares of their competitors. Now you can run an airline at a loss for many years (Alitalia being on such case in point) like that, but there will come a point (even with all the money that Abu Dhabi has) that a time will come when a decision is made to put the business on a sound financial footing - then we shall see whether Etihad are able to undercut the fares of the competition.


I know what profitability means

But there is something u don't know here......The Chinese economic model....
Increase supply and offer them at attractive prices/benefits and demand automatically increases......

How do u think the world's first cell phone maker Motorola ended up being in loss now and may be acquired by a Chinese company soon....

U r thinking about "now", just the present.....Etihad is only 5 years old....and they have the load factors that no other airline could have even thought about at that stage...else they would not be called the fastest growing airline in the world....

They are making huge capacity-based investments (like buying new aircrafts and expanding routes which inturn means they have to rent/buy a prime location for an office and hire new staff) and hence they can't show profits....but does that mean the airline is doing bad...no....

And why are they doing this....because they know for sure that they have to stay at par with the competition....Ask the management at Emirates, who their greatest worry is....and they will tell u it is Etihad and Qatar and not Lufthansa or Singapore Airlines.....

Etihad and Qatar are already doing a 100 times better than most European Airlines......and I am sure many Europeans now opt for these over their European counterparts....else my flight from Kuwait to Abu Dhabi would not have had so many Europeans....

My point is u can make 1 million dollar profit today or 1 billion dollar profit tomorrow.....these two airlines have opted for the latter.

the Number 1 rule of management is "long term planning".....and I am surprised that since u know management really well, u actually compared a 20year old airline with a 5 year old one that has to spend a fortune on leasing aircrafts (as Boeing and Airbus have their own limitations) to meet capacity demands for now....

Next time fly Etihad or Qatar as long as they stay cheap and offer better service....u might end up with more pocket money to shop in Dubai.........


----------



## AltinD

luv2bebrown said:


> a lot of the people are indeed business travellers. BUT the question remains: we all know qatar airways offers much better service (or so ive been told) for lower fares. it makes more sense for people to us Qatar airways but i guess theres just something about emirates that make people want to fly it. just like with the iPod or iPhone.


Why would people from Dubai use Qatar Airways and have a stop-over at Qatar when they can fly Emirates non-stop to their destination? 

Even for the International travellers, flying Emirates would be more convenient due to a wider coverage and better/denser flight schedules.


----------



## Naz UK

That's what happens when you let pubes get stuck in the shower drains. hno:


----------



## aravinda

PakFan said:


> A380 grounded in Dubai, weeks after launch
> by Claire Ferris-Lay on Thursday, 04 September 2008
> 
> FLIGHT GROUNDED: Emirate Airline's A380 aircraft has been replaced on Friday's scheduled flight. (Getty Images)
> Emirates Airline's first A380 has been grounded just weeks after it was first launched, Arabian Business can reveal.
> 
> Scheduled engineering on the airline’s only operating A380 is taking longer than expected and has forced the airline to replace Friday’s scheduled flight of the super jumbo with a Boeing 777, the airline said on Thursday.
> 
> “The A380 was scheduled for a flight tomorrow. However, in place of the A380, we will be operating our Boeing 777-300ER to New York JFK, which also offers private suites in First Class and lie-flat seats in Business Class,” an Emirates spokesperson told Arabian Business.
> Story continues below ↓
> advertisement
> 
> 
> “Our teams are working hard to minimise any inconvenience caused to our passengers. Our A380 will be deployed on commercial service again as soon as possible.”
> 
> The news is a further blow to the Dubai-based airline, which is by far the A380’s largest customer with 58 aircraft on order. Last week the airline announced delivery of its second A380 was delayed by several weeks.
> 
> Emirates received its first A380 on July 28, following a two-year delay from plane manufacturer Airbus.
> 
> Source: Arabian Business


the A380 hasn't been 'grounded' but is in for routine maintainence. This can take a couple of days. EK has just one aircraft of the type so when something comes up, they have to sub it with the next biggest ship: B77W. Singapore did the same thing. Their aircraft went tech within a few days of commercial flying when they started getting fuel pump problems. then they went mech when they had to start rotating engines...so this is common. in this case, the reporter misused the word 'grounded'.


----------



## PakFan

Naz UK said:


> That's what happens when you let pubes get stuck in the shower drains. hno:


Make sure you never invite me to shower at your place!! :lol:


----------



## AppleMac

aravinda said:


> the A380 hasn't been 'grounded' but is in for routine maintainence. This can take a couple of days.


Hardly 'routine' - apparently it has been ferried back to Airbus in France for repairs.


----------



## docc

Ferried? Seriously?

Also, i think its time Dubai or Abu Dhabi invest in an aeroplane manufacturing plant here which serves all aviation needs for the Middle-East, Africa and Asia. Makes sense right?


----------



## Katsuyu

*New route*

Does anyone know if Emirates planing to lunch non-stop flight between Dubai and Tokyo (Narita airport)???


----------



## luv2bebrown

not anytime soon^


----------



## AltinD

I think they couldn't get a slot there and then were forced to opt for Osaka instead. Am I wrong or they started also Nagoya?


----------



## AltinD

docc said:


> Ferried? Seriously?
> 
> Also, i think its time Dubai or Abu Dhabi invest in an aeroplane manufacturing plant here which serves all aviation needs for the Middle-East, Africa and Asia. Makes sense right?


Both have done steps in that direction.


----------



## docc

AltinD said:


> Both have done steps in that direction.


Really? Thats great. Details?


----------



## smussuw

^^ DAE


----------



## AltinD

I think the articles were posted in this thread. 

DAE for Dubai mostly geared toward repairing of Aircraft, while the Abu Dhabi venture, if memory serves me right, was geared also toward (parts) manufacturing.


----------



## docc

Does Dubai or Abu Dhabi own a share in Boeing or Airbus? They might as well since they are the largest customers anyways!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes, a consurtium of Dubai companies bought this year a stake in EADS, the maker of Airbus. I think the investment was 1 billion.


----------



## docc

Nice!

Does World Central have a manufacturing unit?


----------



## AltinD

^^ I don't remember to have heard such thing, only about maintanance.


----------



## aravinda

AppleMac said:


> Hardly 'routine' - apparently it has been ferried back to Airbus in France for repairs.


that was a rumor posted in an african aviation forum. when it was claimed the aircraft was in toulouse, it was still parked in Dubai!


----------



## luv2bebrown

the plane is now on a remote landing strip in Burundi. It is being dismantled and the parts recast into cooking pots as we speak.

jk


----------



## Naz UK

Both DAE (Dubai) and Mubadala (Abu Dhabi) will be involved initially in aircraft parts manufacture and eventually aircraft manufacture. Aviation City (part of DWC) will be the area of choice for Dubai and Abu Dhabi are yet to announce their plans. Since the Middle East will be taking the lions share of the order book for the foreseeable future (including tie-ups with emerging economies, e.g. India and parts of Africa) it makes perfect sense to begin manufacturing operations within the Middle East and the UAE in particular for OEMs.


----------



## AppleMac

Naz UK said:


> it makes perfect sense to begin manufacturing operations within the Middle East and the UAE in particular for OEMs.


does it? - the UAE doesn't have the skills or expertise to start airplane construction. Yes thy could import the expertise as they have done with their airline's but what would be the point?


----------



## AppleMac

So it is a vanity project..:lol:


----------



## docc

This isn't going anywhere, so lets agree to disagree


----------



## AltinD

AppleMac said:


> So it is a vanity project..:lol:


So every millionaire working still would be a vanity person, right? hno:

If it makes them money, directly or indirectly then more power to them.


----------



## luv2bebrown

well come on. nobody is going to build such projects if they cant make money out of them.

its makes sense for companies to set up aircraft part manufacturing centers in dubai. lets just say company A that makes aluminium flap components for wings or some shit like that decides to set up a plant in dubai... lets look at the advantages:
1) cheap labour
2) cheap energy
3) no taxes
4) set up in Dubai world central freezone = 100% foreign ownership
5) EASY transport/shipping. dubai is in the center of 3 continents - massive port and airport right next to each other with 4 hour transfer time.
6) ^great infrastructure
7) easy to attract and set up talent/expertise
8) high liquidity = easy to raise capital from local investors
9) aluminium available locally from DubAl

nobody is saying the city is going to launch a rival to Airbus and Boeing - itll just be additional supplier of parts. loads of countries in the world already supply such parts to boeing and airbus.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates suspends Airbus A380 flights until September 12 
Bloomberg
Published: September 08, 2008, 14:49


Dubai: Emirates has suspended use of the Airbus A380 airliner on its New York route until September 12 as engineers work on an electrical fault. 

The airline, which took delivery of its first A380 in late July and began flying the double-decker aircraft in August, is serving the route with Boeing 777-300ER aircraft, Dubai-based Emirates said in a statement. 

The carrier will resume A380 flights with twice-a-week service to New York, rather than three a week, to permit training flights and completion of engineering work, "which is taking longer to complete than expected.'' 

The 550-seat A380, which surpassed Boeing's 747 as the world's largest passenger aircraft when it began flying commercially last year, is being delivered more than two years late because of difficulties in installing cabin wiring. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Spokesmen at Toulouse, France-based Airbus weren't immediately available to comment on the Emirates statement. 

The electrical fault on the Emirates plane "was noticed at the end of a training mission, when the aircraft was parked in front of the hangars,'' said an official at the Dubai-based airline, providing no further details. 

Airbus, the world's biggest maker of commercial aircraft, said in early September that it would be late in delivering Emirates' second A380. The manufacturer is sticking with a target of delivering 12 of the model to customers this year.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Here are a few pics of the new Terminal 3, from the emirates website.


----------



## Tom_Green

A question for the people who are flying with Emirates from Dubai to London or New York. Does the plane fly over Frankfurt? 
Why i ask? I have seen pics from a photographer in the Netherlands of the A380 35.000feet above the ground. A A380 made an emergency landing in Munic. Between the Netherlands and Munic is Frankfurt. I know the plane would be high above the ground but still.... iwould like to know.


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Tom, airplanes usually fly on the great circle routes (not always the case due to fly-over rights, political/safety reasons, weather, wind patterns, etc.).

If you look at the great circle route between Dubai and New York, you would fly over (or fairly close to): western Iran, northern Iraq, eastern Turkey, southern Ukraine, Moldova, western Ukraine, Poland, *northeast of Berlin*, *northeast of Hamburg*, Scotland, Newfoundland (Canada) and Boston.

If you took the great circle route between Dubai and London, you would fly over (or fairly close to): coastal Iran, northeast of Baghdad, northeast Syria, central Turkey, northeast of Bucharest, Budapest, Bratislava, Vienna, *Frankfurt* and Brussels.

The Emirates A380 currently only flies to New York. If we stick to the great circle route, it would not fly over Frankfurt. As for the landing in Munich, you also have to look at which airports are able to handle the A380. Maybe Munich was the closest such airport when the emergency landing was required.

But, remember that great circle routes are not always followed. There could have been instances that the A380 flew over Munich and Frankfurt.

If you care more about great circle routes, see this website: http://gc.kls2.com/. It displays maps of great circle routes between airports around the world.


----------



## Tom_Green

Thanks for the information. When will Emirates starts to use the A380 on the Dubai London route?


----------



## LoverOfDubai

According to a Gulf News article from March 2008, Emirates will begin flying the A380 to London on 1 December 2008.

But, a Gulf News article from August 2008 says that there is a delay of the next A380 delivery. This delay may (or may not) effect the launch of A380 service to London.


----------



## Mithat

Emirates doesn't fly over Iraq. So if they choose the route over Iran, the shortest route to JFK will be almost the same as mentioned above. But if they choose the route over Syria, which they mostly use at Istanbul flights, then the A380 will most probably fly over Munich in Germany.


----------



## bizzybonita

*Exotic Airplane Cabins by Etihad Airlines*


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

These are not Etihad airways. These are Emirates suites older style.


----------



## guy_in_dubai

i think the next step in airplane first class seats is own private bathrooms..
perhaps


----------



## bizzybonita

*Emirates A380 first class*

http://www.ameinfo.com/165070.html


----------



## AppleMac

EK A380 First Class is no different (apart from showers) to the individual suites fitted in their other aircraft.

The A380 Business class is different (same seats as Etihad use) which give each seat direct aisle access. Although the layout is better I personally prefer the seat they used before as the new one suffers from the same problem Etihad's does - it's too narrow.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

See this is the older First Class:-










And the newer one. Not much difference. 










This is the older Business Class:-


















And this is the newer Business Class:-


----------



## cyborg81

now here is some big dig according to my old man who has some significant insight and links with the top ladder:

He came to hear from one of the chief advisors to the nahyans and maktoums,that,next after all the real estate and avaition stuff is done abu dhabi & dubai are gonna turn their big guns at conquering space & nano superconductor technology(sequel to semiconductors).Abu dhabi has already formed a vehicle company for this purpose called Advanced Technology Investment Co.(ATIC) to invest and develop advanced and smart technology to be used in next generation devices/vehicles.The recent investment in AMD is just a beginning and eventually ATIC will spin off a separate high-tech company that will be able to design and develop cutting edge technology.Mubadala is already involved in secret negotiations with high tech manufacturers to bring home vital technology.In the near future abu dhabi will be ploughing massive investment in setting up the necessary infrastructure.Dubai on the other hand through DIC is backing a few aerospace startups with venture capital and will be incubating the technology in a few years right here in dubai.

Lets see whether these things will ever materialize.hav lots of fun!


----------



## High Times

Does that mean that the top secret Dubai Teleportation system is out of the bag.

I heard that the leader of the Terran Federation, Kerr Avon based on the Liberator has cracked this technology.

Bring us up cally


----------



## smussuw

cyborg81 said:


> now here is some big dig according to my old man who has some significant insight and links with the top ladder:
> 
> He came to hear from one of the chief advisors to the nahyans and maktoums,that,next after all the real estate and avaition stuff is done abu dhabi & dubai are gonna turn their big guns at conquering space & nano superconductor technology(sequel to semiconductors).Abu dhabi has already formed a vehicle company for this purpose called Advanced Technology Investment Co.(ATIC) to invest and develop advanced and smart technology to be used in next generation devices/vehicles.The recent investment in AMD is just a beginning and eventually ATIC will spin off a separate high-tech company that will be able to design and develop cutting edge technology.Mubadala is already involved in secret negotiations with high tech manufacturers to bring home vital technology.In the near future abu dhabi will be ploughing massive investment in setting up the necessary infrastructure.Dubai on the other hand through DIC is backing a few aerospace startups with venture capital and will be incubating the technology in a few years right here in dubai.
> 
> Lets see whether these things will ever materialize.hav lots of fun!


http://wam.org.ae/servlet/Satellite...295&pagename=WAM/WamLocEnews/W-T-LEN-FullNews


----------



## DUBAI

Low cost flights are sooo 2 years ago.


----------



## Wannaberich

Anyone know if its true Emirates are giving staff unpaid leave and have also
delayed the arrival of the rest of their A380s?


----------



## Bon Vivant

*DUBAI AIRPORT*

I like much better the Dubai Airport design than many Towers and projects in Dubai City . . . :nuts:

Btw, some rumors says that EMIRATES may fly to Mexico City within the near future, do you have any idea of this ? 

Cheers from Mexico ! :cheers:


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Bon Vivant said:


> Btw, some rumors says that EMIRATES may fly to Mexico City within the near future, do you have any idea of this ?


These might interest you:

http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/07/04/17/10118739.html
http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/07/11/06/10165444.html


----------



## Bon Vivant

*Flights to Mexico*

^^

Gracias Lover of Dubai, interesting notes . . . México has the largest and most diversified collection of touristic destinations and World Heritage Places, in Latin America, so it might be very attractive destination for Arabians and Emirates Airways . .

By the way, i heard that Emirates will start soon a new flight to EZE (Buenos Aires), so that means that a new flight from Emirates to Mexico City could be on process . . :cheers:


----------



## td05wl563

*jordan-shoes*

is jordan shoes good enough for play basketball?


----------



## High Times

*WORLD'S BUSIEST AIRPORTS*

Back in 2006 Dubai was not even in the global top 30 (Jakarta was).
http://www.airports.org/aci/aci/file/Press Releases/2007_PRs/PR060307_PrelimResults2006.pdf *See page 3*

Results for 2007 show Dubai as 27th busiest airport in the world with an increase in passanger traffic of over 19%. Dubai moved 34 million people. If further growth is achieved in the 2008 figures (released in July 2009), Dubai could beat Singapore (36 million) or even Bangkok (41 million) to become the second busiest airport in Asia behined Beijing (53 million).
http://www.aci.aero/aci/aci/file/Press Releases/2008/TOP30_Passengers_2007.pdf

This would truely put Dubai on the map as Asia's main hub airport.


----------



## smussuw

^^ I read few days ago that they had 38 millions in 2008 instead the estimated 40 millions because of the crisis


----------



## Old Town Lovin...

So has Emirates been taken into some holding company from Abu Dhabi?


----------



## BinDubai

Old Town Lovin... said:


> So has Emirates been taken into some holding company from Abu Dhabi?


sigh

never will 

never did

the only two possible scenarios are

1- everything stays as it is

2- selling a stake under 30% to AD which might lead in the not very near future to some sort of merger between emirates and ittihad


----------



## peacesells

BinDubai said:


> sigh
> 
> never will
> 
> never did
> 
> the only two possible scenarios are
> 
> 1- everything stays as it is
> 
> 2- selling a stake under 30% to AD which might lead in the not very near future to some sort of merger between emirates and ittihad


Yes, but the official press release did state that the Dubai government is moving the ownership of Emirates and DNATA to a holding company. It didn't say who owns the holding company, but it's not too hard to guess


----------



## luv2bebrown

EK now under investment corporation of Dubai so still 100% dubai owned. was in the news several days ago.

where are you guys getting all this abu dhabi talk from?


----------



## peacesells

luv2bebrown said:


> EK now under investment corporation of Dubai so still 100% dubai owned. was in the news several days ago.
> 
> where are you guys getting all this abu dhabi talk from?


Just because a company has the word 'Dubai' in its name, doesn't mean it is actually owned by Dubai government. And even if it is, doesn't mean that THIS company can't transfer part of its ownership (or part of a wholly-owned SPV) to Abu Dhabi/Etihad etc. Basically, there's a million ways to do it without making it obvious. I'm afraid that even if it does happen or already happened, it won't be made public because they will not want to 'lose face'.


----------



## smussuw

^^ There is no relation between transferring Emirates to ICD with any current/future plans of Abu Dhabi owning part of the company.

http://www.icd.gov.ae/index.html


----------



## gerald.d

smussuw said:


> ^^ There is no relation between transferring Emirates to ICD with any current/future plans of Abu Dhabi owning part of the company.
> 
> http://www.icd.gov.ae/index.html


Just to clarify, are you saying the two facts are unrelated, or that there _are_ no current/future plans for transfer of ownership (all or partial) to Abu Dhabi?


----------



## smussuw

^^ I am saying that they are not related but that doesn't mean that there are plans to merge it with Etihad or Abu Dhabi buying a share anyway.


----------



## luv2bebrown

people are paranoid/believe what they want to.
ever since those rumours first came out about "Dubai being broke" and "selling its assets to Abu Dhabi" people have believed in there being a conspiracy that EK has been sold to Abu Dhabi.

does it make commercial sense from the AIRLINE's point of view for emirates and etihad to merge? yes. but don't forget the reason why these airlines were created in the first place... to make their respective homes transportation hubs AND to ultimately bring in tourist revenue which far outweighs the airline's profits. until AD and Dubai become fully mature, you will continue to see Emirates and Etihad operating mainly to serve their respective city's needs, rather than to increase stakeholder value.


----------



## luv2bebrown

peacesells said:


> Just because a company has the word 'Dubai' in its name, doesn't mean it is actually owned by Dubai government. And even if it is, doesn't mean that THIS company can't transfer part of its ownership (or part of a wholly-owned SPV) to Abu Dhabi/Etihad etc. Basically, there's a million ways to do it without making it obvious. I'm afraid that even if it does happen or already happened, it won't be made public because they will not want to 'lose face'.


just because a company has the word 'Dubai' in it of course does not mean its owned by the dubai government.
but if the company in question is clearly stated as being an investment arm of the dubai government then it IS actually owned by the dubai government.

but true what you say, the company could theoretically sell part or all of its stake in Emirates to perhaps anybody including AD.


----------



## peacesells

luv2bebrown said:


> just because a company has the word 'Dubai' in it of course does not mean its owned by the dubai government.
> but if the company in question is clearly stated as being an investment arm of the dubai government then it IS actually owned by the dubai government.


Unless you have first hand access to the MOA and shareholder documents of said company, you have no way to know who owns it. If you do, my apologies.


----------



## peacesells

luv2bebrown said:


> people are paranoid/believe what they want to.
> ever since those rumours first came out about "Dubai being broke" and "selling its assets to Abu Dhabi" people have believed in there being a conspiracy that EK has been sold to Abu Dhabi.


The reason why this started in the first place is partly due to Dubai government's lack of transparency. Also, even if EK is sold, why is it such a bad thing? Maybe it will be good for Dubai and the people in the long run.


----------



## luv2bebrown

peacesells said:


> The reason why this started in the first place is partly due to Dubai government's lack of transparency. Also, even if EK is sold, why is it such a bad thing? Maybe it will be good for Dubai and the people in the long run.


if its sold, the existing management structure goes unchanged, and the only difference being who the airline pays the annual dividend to, then there would be no problem.

but lets just say abu dhabi buys it, merges it with etihad, brings etihad under the EK brand, and makes AD the new hub for the airline... thats gonna be awesome for abu dhabi, but bad for Dubai.

thats why i always thought rumours of the sale to be bullshit since Emirates is one of Dubai's most profitable business enterprises. the airline alone brings in $1+billion in profits a year. quite a lot for an airline but quite paltry when compared to the tourist dollars all its passengers pump into the city - which is the real gem.

also the airline does so well because of its executive management structure... I shudder to think of what would happen if the executive management has to become accountable to anybody but the Dubai government (aka sheikh mohammed).


----------



## dbxdude

Agree with the last post. Whats the big problem with AD investing in Dubai. Its the same country and the edges of the city are separated by about 40 minutes of road. Surely Dubai and AD are almost or will one day be one in the same.


----------



## dbxdude

i meant the post before.... i agree with.


----------



## DUBAI

I think the problem with emirates is that it has never paid a dividend from its revenues, and shows no sign of doing so, its all funnelled into constant reinvestment.

I think the only problem with transferring emirates to AD would be the loss of control of Dubai airports.


----------



## luv2bebrown

DUBAI said:


> I think the problem with emirates is that it has never paid a dividend from its revenues


source?


----------



## Imre

*Etihad unveils latest Formula 1 branded aircraft *
Staff Report
Published: January 08, 2009, 12:30




Abu Dhabi: With the inaugural Formula 1 Etihad Airways Abu Dhabi Grand Prix taking place later on November 1 this year, Etihad has accelerated towards the starting grid by painting one of its wide-body Airbus aircraft with an iconic special F1 livery.

The A340-600 aircraft has a 'dynamic' design with white at the nose leading to red at the end of the plane. The official F1 logo is featured on the engines and motor racing's famous 'chequered' flag is on the tail fin. 

With the aircraft set to operate on Etihad's services from Abu Dhabi to London, Sydney, New York and Toronto, the design will also ensure that motor racing fans from around the world can see the eye-catching design and share in the excitement of the UAE's first ever F1 Grand prix.

Peter Baumgartner, Etihad Airways' executive vice president marketing and product, said: "The inaugural 2009 Formula 1 Etihad Airways Abu Dhabi Grand Prix is only 10 months away and we are delighted to fly our own F1-themed aircraft across the world to build awareness and generate excitement to what will be a thrilling event for Abu Dhabi and the UAE."

In addition to the A340 F1-branded aircraft Etihad also has an A320 aircraft painted in the livery of an F1 racing car. The A320 has flown since last year to every destination in Etihad's short haul network including Amman, Cairo and Beirut.

The seven-figure, three-year, title sponsorship deal sees the Formula 1 race in the UAE's capital city named the "Formula 1 Etihad Airways Abu Dhabi Grand Prix" until 2011.

(Gulfnews)


----------



## AltinD

I was out of town for a week and the T1 was deserted ... apart the iris-scan area


----------



## killerk

DUBAI said:


> I think the problem with emirates is that it has never paid a dividend from its revenues, and shows no sign of doing so, its all funnelled into constant reinvestment.
> 
> I think the only problem with transferring emirates to AD would be the loss of control of Dubai airports.


The Federal Government of UAE in Abu Dhabi/Abu Dhabi Govt. wanted to get 30% of the shares of Emirates airlines for a portion of the money the Central Bank (based in Abu Dhabi) had reserved to bail the emirate out of its 80 billion USD debt but the Dubai Government rejected it. Apparently it is their Jewel in the Crown and they don't want share it with any outsider. One British journalist (who believes them anymore?) mentioned that the issue the issue was amicably resolved between the Nahyan and the Maqtoum as they have always done till now.... 

From what I hear compromise has been reached for now and the solution for Abu Dhabi was to take stake in the real estate and infrastructure scene in Dubai (examples of these are the creation of a mortgage company in Abu Dhabi for the whole UAE and Abu Dhabi might buy bonds of Dubai Power Company). 

Basically as of now, the 2 airlines intend to maintain separate corporate and regional identities. However note the fact that if by any chance should Etihad and Emirates merge publicly it would only imply desperate times for Dubai to bail themselves out of their huge debt.


----------



## gerald.d

killerk said:


> The Federal Government of UAE in Abu Dhabi/Abu Dhabi Govt. wanted to get 30% of the shares of Emirates airlines for a portion of the money the Central Bank (based in Abu Dhabi) had reserved to bail the emirate out of its 80 billion USD debt but the Dubai Government rejected it. Apparently it is their Jewel in the Crown and they don't want share it with any outsider. One British journalist (who believes them anymore?) mentioned that the issue the issue was amicably resolved between the Nahyan and the Maqtoum as they have always done till now....
> 
> From what I hear compromise has been reached for now and the solution for Abu Dhabi was to take stake in the real estate and infrastructure scene in Dubai (examples of these are the creation of a mortgage company in Abu Dhabi for the whole UAE and Abu Dhabi might buy bonds of Dubai Power Company).
> 
> Basically as of now, the 2 airlines intend to maintain separate corporate and regional identities. However note the fact that if by any chance should Etihad and Emirates merge publicly it would only imply desperate times for Dubai to bail themselves out of their huge debt.


So many different rumours/facts out there.

The truth has to come out eventually though. Watch for what happens to the next A380 delivery.


----------



## docc

^^ What's gonna happen with the next A380 delivery?


----------



## gerald.d

docc said:


> ^^ What's gonna happen with the next A380 delivery?


An Etihad liveried A380 was seen at JFK 3 days ago*. As far as I'm aware, Etihad weren't due to receive any for quite some time.

/edit

July 2007. Etihad delayed delivery of its A380's until 2013:

http://in.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idINIndia-30401120070620



> "We have agreed to defer the A380 delivery date with Airbus to 2013 when our business model and global route network will be better suited to competitive commercial opportunities offered by this aircraft," Chief Executive James Hogan said in a statement.


Original plan was for delivery in 2009.

The economy has gone to pot in the last 18 months since that news story.

Perhaps there's been an improvement to their business model and global route network?

Who knows, eh?

(*according to Wikipedia)


----------



## Duboy

^^ any pics of the etihad 380 at JFK? that will be a beauty


----------



## gerald.d

Scoured the net, can't find any.


----------



## AppleMac

gerald.d said:


> An Etihad liveried A380 was seen at JFK 3 days ago


I doubt that - why would an Etihad A380 be at JFK? - If EY had taken delivery of a A380 then you can be sure it would have been plastered all over the media in the UAE. They certainly wouldn't have a stealth A380 running around the world.

yet another Wiki mistake?


----------



## gerald.d

AppleMac said:


> I doubt that - why would an Etihad A380 be at JFK? - If EY had taken delivery of a A380 then you can be sure it would have been plastered all over the media in the UAE. They certainly wouldn't have a stealth A380 running around the world.
> 
> yet another Wiki mistake?


Quite possibly.

Surprising though that it hasn't already been corrected.

/edit

Just checked Wiki. The comment has now vanished.

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Etihad_Airways&diff=262947069&oldid=262803753

//edit

Weird. Checking on the IP address of the individual who made the edit (inserting the A380 sighting), it was done from a Boeing computer!


----------



## asb63

Duboy said:


> ^^ any pics of the etihad 380 at JFK? that will be a beauty


Inaugural Flight









































































more on http://nycaviation.com/forum/post-your-photos-emirates-a380-arrives-at-jfk-t12973.html


----------



## skdubai

that sure as hell is one elegant bird!!!


----------



## luv2bebrown

looks just like the emirates airlines livery^^


----------



## luv2bebrown

AltinD said:


> I was out of town for a week and the T1 was deserted ... apart the iris-scan area


friends just got back yesterday. they don't care about aviation or any of that stuff and yet they mentioned that T1 was empty... so it must be REALLY deserted if they thought it was empty enough to be worthy of a mention.


----------



## metroreporter

Wow, thx asb63! that sure is one gorgeous aircraft, especially in EK colors. Too bad we at LAX only get the B777-200LR until the flight goes daily and more 380s enter service hopefully soon since its already quite popular with Cali travellers.


----------



## luv2bebrown

haha i was going through some old threads and saw one of your posts from 2+years ago about how EK needs to start LAX service.

you must be a happy man now.


----------



## AltinD

luv2bebrown said:


> friends just got back yesterday. they don't care about aviation or any of that stuff and yet they mentioned that T1 was empty... so it must be REALLY deserted if they thought it was empty enough to be worthy of a mention.


It was very noticeable on the Check-In area especially and of course also on the Duty Free area that used to be like a busy shopping mall before. 

However what surprised me more were streams of foul air in certain places of the terminal, as if some air vents went berserk and discarding inside the terminal.


----------



## luv2bebrown

could it also be that traffic is now divided between both T1 and T3?
before you had 30mil people in T1 each year. now probably 15mil in T1 and 20mil in T3?


----------



## Skyprince

AltinD said:


> It was very noticeable on the Check-In area especially and of course also on the Duty Free area that used to be like a busy shopping mall before.
> 
> However what surprised me more were streams of foul air in certain places of the terminal, as if some air vents went berserk and discarding inside the terminal.


I always thought Terminal 1 to be still busy despite Emirates pullout. ( though handling 40-50% of total 35-40 mil pax at DXB ? )
I hope they don't close the 5 great restaurants at the upper floor of main terminal.


----------



## AltinD

luv2bebrown said:


> could it also be that traffic is now divided between both T1 and T3?
> before you had 30mil people in T1 each year. now probably 15mil in T1 and 20mil in T3?


No doubt about it.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> could it also be that traffic is now divided between both T1 and T3?
> before you had 30mil people in T1 each year. now probably 15mil in T1 and 20mil in T3?


Maybe more like 25 million for Terminal 3, and and 15 million for Terminal 1.


----------



## Garden city

*Merger*

This is more or less a confirmed news by a friend who is working in Emirates. Apparently Etihad and Emirates will go for a merger with Etihad having 47% stake in the merged entity and 53% owned by Emirates with the possibility of AD govt increasing its stake in the future. The merged airline will use Emirates brand and that means we won't probably hear the Etihad name after sometime. 

This could probably be incorrect because i just can't rely on one person telling me about this merger. Best is to wait and watch for the next few days and let us see if any announcement comes.


----------



## luv2bebrown

who is your friend and what is his position? which hub will they operate from? i'd like to call bullshit on this one... but seeing as consolidation is the in-thing with airlines these days - it makes sense from an AIRLINE (not city) point of view.

if its bullshit... i just want to know why and how people start such rumours. actually... i AM calling bullshit on this one! :cheers:


----------



## Garden city

luv2bebrown said:


> who is your friend and what is his position? which hub will they operate from? i'd like to call bullshit on this one... but seeing as consolidation is the in-thing with airlines these days - it makes sense from an AIRLINE (not city) point of view.
> 
> if its bullshit... i just want to know why and how people start such rumours. actually... i AM calling bullshit on this one! :cheers:


Even i would not take it as confirmed news but he mentioned that some of the people had their salaries delayed because of this merger. Let us just wait for the news to come in papers ( if it is genuine ) or else let us just forget that i ever mentioned about it.


----------



## BinDubai

Garden city said:


> This is more or less a confirmed news by a friend who is working in Emirates. Apparently Etihad and Emirates will go for a merger with Etihad having 47% stake in the merged entity and 53% owned by Emirates with the possibility of AD govt increasing its stake in the future. The merged airline will use Emirates brand and that means we won't probably hear the Etihad name after sometime.
> 
> This could probably be incorrect because i just can't rely on one person telling me about this merger. Best is to wait and watch for the next few days and let us see if any announcement comes.


omg this is almost identical to what i said in an earlier post :lol: 

of course if this proposal goes ahead


----------



## metroreporter

come to think of it, JXB would make a nice hub for the new EK/EY seeing how its right in between both metropolises...

feel free to stir the pot


----------



## Naz UK

Right in between, as in 150km closer to Dubai, agreed.


----------



## DUBAI

Depends if you measure it in space or time


----------



## Naz UK

Kilometers used to be a measurement of space, but now what with the new Brown government, who knows.


----------



## luv2bebrown

i was going to comment yesterday on how EK long haul flights like JFK and SFO are FULLY booked and how flights closer to home such as amman, damascus and istanbul were showing weak bookings.

... but theyre actually ADDING capacity to damascus, amman and riyadh effective February.


----------



## metroreporter

Hmm, I guess its partly because more aircraft are coming online now that the Boeing strike is history and Airbus has sorted out its A380 fiasco.


----------



## DUBAI

luv2bebrown said:


> i was going to comment yesterday on how EK long haul flights like JFK and SFO are FULLY booked and how flights closer to home such as amman, damascus and istanbul were showing weak bookings.
> 
> ... but theyre actually ADDING capacity to damascus, amman and riyadh effective February.


Its a lot easier to walk to Amman than San Francisco.

OK, that wasnt usefull, but what i do mean is that there are more options for the journey, using low cost carriers e.t.c. as opposed to longer routes where other options require transit, and many of the routes that need to be changed onto have also seen reductions in capacity.


----------



## killerk

luv2bebrown said:


> i was going to comment yesterday on how EK long haul flights like JFK and SFO are FULLY booked and how flights closer to home such as amman, damascus and istanbul were showing weak bookings.
> 
> ... but theyre actually ADDING capacity to damascus, amman and riyadh effective February.


This is where Etihad comes to picture....They announced a few months ago that they plan to strengthen their regional network and have begun adding short haul A320s to their fleet....
I think the Dubai Govt was planning for the same once the new low cost carrier came into effect.....but looks like they have other plans now....
What amazes me most is no one (even the best aviation analysts) expected Emirates Airline to have competition from its own turf in UAE 5 years ago....
I am sure FlyDubai will start operations as they announced (kind of a status/reputation issue) but I don't expect to see any major expansions in the near future.....good news for Air Arabia for the time being!!


----------



## luv2bebrown

was in the news a couple of days ago:
just over 37 million pax for DXB in 2008.
somewhere around 10% growth. not bad at all.
was hoping for the standard 20% that would have put it over 40 million though.


----------



## docc

^^ Question is, what would the projection be for 2009? That would say a lot...


----------



## smussuw

^^ I didn't ask for a lecture


----------



## luv2bebrown

smussuw said:


> please lecture me on the above topic


are you sure?


----------



## DUBAI

Anyone else in the UK noticed that the 'fly emirates to Dubai' adverts have risen from the odd one now and again to a full on constant bombardment this week?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DUBAI said:


> Anyone else in the UK noticed that the 'fly emirates to Dubai' adverts have risen from the odd one now and again to a full on constant bombardment this week?


Yeah, i have too. I was watching BBC World News the other day, and within 1 hour, they played the Emirates Terminal 3 advert 4 times.


----------



## Wannaberich

DUBAI said:


> Anyone else in the UK noticed that the 'fly emirates to Dubai' adverts have risen from the odd one now and again to a full on constant bombardment this week?


No.Infact considering the UK winter is the best time to visit Dubai,its very poor the lack of advertsing.The Emirates ads are pushing the airline and not so much Dubai.Remember alot of people fly emirates to alot of other destinations.
The Dubai tourist board,if there is one,should have their own daily ads on uk tv.


----------



## Wannaberich

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yeah, i have too. I was watching BBC World News the other day, and within 1 hour, they played the Emirates Terminal 3 advert 4 times.


Again,this is an ad for the airline and not Dubai.


----------



## DUBAI

The ad I am talking about is about 25 seconds about Dubai then a 3 second clip of the emirates logo.

Defiantly pushing Dubai more than the airline.


----------



## High Times

DUBAI said:


> The ad I am talking about is about 25 seconds about Dubai then a 3 second clip of the emirates logo.
> 
> Defiantly pushing Dubai more than the airline.


Do you mean this one.

http://www.visit4info.com/advert/Fly-to-Dubai-with-Emirates-Emirates-Airline/67468

If so then i agree it is an Emirates airline pushing Dubai.


----------



## HateTorch

luv2bebrown said:


> are you sure?


I would definitely like a lecture on how to get myself upgraded to a biz class seat with an economy class ticket !!


----------



## Naz UK

1) Don't refer to it as a "biz" class seat at the check-in desk. They'll think you're a chav. Over to you Luv2bebrown.


----------



## High Times

HateTorch said:


> I would definitely like a lecture on how to get myself upgraded to a biz class seat with an economy class ticket !!


OWO ? :dunno:


----------



## luv2bebrown

Naz UK said:


> 1) Don't refer to it as a "biz" class seat at the check-in desk. They'll think you're a chav. Over to you Luv2bebrown.


your best chance would be to find a homosexual super senior manager and perform illicit acts on him.

back in the day, if economy was full, they'd bump revenue passengers (AND airline staff flying on standby) up to business. dont know if they still do that. so id still recommend the suggestion above.


----------



## High Times

So i was right


----------



## Naz UK

So there you have it, HateTorch - who said this forum can't be educational?


----------



## Dubai Freak

Garden city said:


> My friend works in Emirates and as per him they decide on big or small planes based on yield. He told me that yields are currently low and it is easier for them to pack smaller planes so i don't think many will be travelling on A380 in the near future as they lose money if the plane is not filled.


Thanks for the feedback . . . . 

Looks like I am roughing it on a 777'r instead of the expected A380 :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Naz UK

So, what of the other 50 odd A380s on order? Any bets on how many will now be cancelled? That said, Emirates was still tipped to be amongst the top 5 biggest airlines in the world in the next few years, which should make the medical staff amongst us proud.


----------



## smussuw

fly Dubai will operate from Terminal 2


----------



## luv2bebrown

so i met someone yesterday employed by the maktoum family. she said it was internally confirmed that Abu dhabi owns 56% of Emirates now but that the news will never be made official. She said it was a HUGE scandal and there was actually a fight between the two families. i verbally expressed my disbelief at how the two families would fight considering they put up such a united front - and the person said "at the end of the day, money is money"


----------



## Mavekris

^^Do you really work for Emirates or just ?

Being an emirates airline employee it took you so long to know it.:lol:


----------



## luv2bebrown

people were going around saying Emirates and Etihad have merged.
of course im not going to believe that without an official announcement. when the airline CEO issues an announcement to company managers that the airlines are not going to merge, who are you going to believe? the CEO in an internal announcement or The Sun or some journalistic garbage claiming "Abu Dhabi now owns the city of Dubai"

same way people used to say "the burj al arab island is sinking". then they said "the burj al arab is leaning over" then they said "palm island is sinking" then they said "burj dubai" is leaning. you'd be absolutely retarded to believe every rumour you heard.


----------



## Dubai2011

6 months i quite a leave limit  shouldnt be more than 3 months


----------



## luv2bebrown

Gulf News:

FlyDubai will start with service to Amman on 1st June.


----------



## DUBAI

... Baggage expected to arrive by mid September.


----------



## AltinD

^^ No one will have baggages ... are charged extra


----------



## Imre

*About 300 Emirates crew may accept leave offer *


Dubai: Up to 300 cabin crew are expected to take advantage of the recent Emirates offer of voluntary unpaid leave to pursue personal interests. 

The airline announced last week it has decided to offer its cabin staff "the opportunity to apply for unpaid leave on a purely voluntary basis, starting from May".

Emirates said its recruitment efforts over the past 12 months have been successful in meeting its staff requirements, and together with a sharp drop in people leaving the company to join other airlines it now finds itself "in a position to be more flexible as an employer".

Emirates spokesman Boutros Boutros said more than 200 slots may be available.

"It is going to be between 200 and 300. It is a small number," he told Gulf News on Monday. 

The number represents about two per cent of 12,000 cabin staff that the company employs. Emirates Group has about 40,000 staff. 

An aviation analyst sees the Emirates leave offer as part of personnel management.

"Cabin crew planning can be difficult with attrition rates unpredictable, and maybe they have simply over-budgeted versus the reality," said John Strickland, a UK-based analyst.

Emirates, however, has said that it will continue to grow its international network. It is scheduled to receive 16 aircraft this year.

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Aviation/10301909.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates to post 'modest' profit
United Arab Emirates: Tuesday, April 07 - 2009 at 10:05
Maurice Flanagan, Executive Vice-Chairman and Group President of Emirates, told Emirates Business that the airline will show a 'modest' profit in the financial year which ended March 31, 2009. Emirates has also said that it would delay declaring its financial results by a couple of weeks past April 30. 'Finances this year were far more complex, with fuel costs going volatile and all that kind of thing,' Flanagan said. 'We will make a modest profit this year. It is an amazing achievement given the current economic conditions.'

http://www.ameinfo.com/191658.html


----------



## luv2bebrown

^phew. thank god not a loss. any guesses? $100 million annual profit?


----------



## killerk

^^ Given the price of an air ticket on Qatar Airways between the same 2 destination Emirates airlines flies....I am surprised the latter are even making modest profits!!! when Emirates reduced the fares and brought them at par with QA, QA went ahead and reduced the fare by more than $400 for the same route....someone has to be really dumb to fly Emirates!!....to give an example, how does 729$ sound for a return airfare (tax inclusive) between Houston and Dubai/Abu Dhabi on QA???


----------



## killerk

*the new Terminal 3, Abu Dhabi Airport*

Pictures of the new Terminal 3 (for Etihad Airways) at Abu Dhabi Airport.
http://www.thenational.ae/article/20090407/BUSINESS/769700109/1057

Etihad banks on luxury
Ivan Gale 

Last Updated: April 07. 2009 10:21PM UAE / April 7. 2009 6:21PM GMT

Abu Dhabi airport and Etihad are banking on a luxury approach to stave off the competition as the airline industry grapples with slowing demand in the global economic downturn.

The carrier has promised a boutique hotel experience for first-class and business-class passengers at Abu Dhabi Airport’s new Terminal 3.

Luxuries including leather chairs at the check-in desk, spas, a cigar room, children’s area and conference rooms have been put in place to tempt premium guests.

“The whole feel is very upmarket and this is in line with Etihad’s position,” said Dan Cappell, the vice president of non-aeronautical revenue and business development at Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) on a recent tour of the first-class lounge.

Locked in competition to woo customers for travel between Asia and Europe, Etihad is focusing heavily on the entire travel experience, including the luxury lounges and door-to-door service for first-class and business-class passengers.

The new facilities follow similar moves by long-haul rivals Lufthansa and Qatar Airways, which are among the leaders in investing heavily in spacious VIP lounges. 

The Dh1.1 billion (US$299m) Terminal 3 facility became fully operational on March 23 and is being used for most of Etihad’s more than 50 destinations, while some flights to India and Pakistan remain based out of Terminal 1.

James Hogan, the chief executive of Etihad, has said the airport was now better equipped to meet the airline’s expansion plans.

Etihad won the title of “Best Business Class” at the Skytrax annual airline awards ceremony in Hamburg last week.

“We gave them [Etihad] the core and shell. They designed it and did the fit-outs for check-in and lounges for first and business class,” said Sulaiman al Siksek, a project manager with the supervision committee for the expansion of the Abu Dhabi International Airport.

The result is an intimate airport experience, compared with larger projects at other Gulf airports. The new terminal is only big enough to accommodate 5 million passengers a year, compared with the 35 million capacity added at Dubai airport with its Terminal 3 and Concourse 2 that opened last October.

Mr Cappell, who oversaw the duty-free shopping installations, said the new terminal provided a luxury brand retail experience as another way to woo the premium-class shopper.

A third of the 2,600 square metres of retail space at Terminal 3 is dedicated to luxury goods including Hermes and the first Jimmy Choo boutique in an airport.

“I can’t believe there is another airport with under 10 million passengers capacity with this brand line-up,” Mr Cappell said.

The airport has already begun to receive compliments for the new facility on air-traveller websites such as airlinequality.com.

A post today reported a pleasant experience compared with Terminal 1.

“A lot better since the new Terminal 3 has opened. A lot more spacious and, even at their busiest time between 11am-3pm, [it was not a problem,” the poster said. “A few duty-free shops and places to grab something to eat. Not bad at all compared to T1.”

*Do note that this is just an interim terminal till the new mid-field airport comes up....*


----------



## luv2bebrown

killerk said:


> ^^ someone has to be really dumb to fly Emirates!!....to give an example, how does 729$ sound for a return airfare (tax inclusive) between Houston and Dubai/Abu Dhabi on QA???


well we'll have to wait for the annual report to get an average load factor for the year. we'll see if pricing competition has had a significant effect on its purely brand marketing strategy.


----------



## DUBAI

killerk said:


> ^^ Given the price of an air ticket on Qatar Airways between the same 2 destination Emirates airlines flies....I am surprised the latter are even making modest profits!!! when Emirates reduced the fares and brought them at par with QA, QA went ahead and reduced the fare by more than $400 for the same route....someone has to be really dumb to fly Emirates!!....to give an example, how does 729$ sound for a return airfare (tax inclusive) between Houston and Dubai/Abu Dhabi on QA???


Corporate frequent flier programmes disagree with you.


----------



## Imre

*Dubai under consideration as home of seventh Concorde *


Dubai: Dubai is one of several places being considered to rehouse the last remaining British Airways Concorde.

Of a fleet of seven, six Concordes have already been given to museums.

"Six British Airways Concordes are on display and open for public viewing at locations in the UK and abroad. We're looking at a number of options for the seventh, including a permanent home at Heathrow but we have not made any decisions yet on its final location," a BA spokesperson told Gulf News on Wednesday.

The fastest airliner Concorde may settle in Dubai alongside its aquatic counterpart, the fastest ocean liner, the Queen Elizabeth 2, according to international reports this week. 
According to the Times Online, a Dubai-based consortium has big plans to turn the legendary aircraft into a tourist attraction, alongside the Queen Elizabeth 2 whose future as a floating hotel has already been mapped out at Palm Jumeirah.

The BA spokesperson declined to comment on this. Officials at Dubai World were unavailable for comment.

British Airways' seventh Concorde celebrates the 40th anniversary of its maiden flight on Thursday.

The other six are now in museums but Alpha Bravo has been tucked away in Heathrow since the fleet was grounded six years ago.

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Aviation/10302468.html


----------



## killerk

DUBAI said:


> Corporate frequent flier programmes disagree with you.


and it is the same corporate sector that is now looking for stimulus money!!!


----------



## luv2bebrown

Emirates' success has never been due to pricing. historically, emirates gained success in the 90s by providing a premium product. in the early to mid 90s, emirates was hands down the best airline in the world in terms of service.

using the fame they got from the kind of service they provided, they built up the Emirates BRAND to the point where even today, even though there are airlines that offer better service AND cheaper fares (Qatar Airways), people still want to fly Emirates because there is a certain level of prestige associated with it. no other airline in the world has the kind of brand value that Emirates has. 

its the same marketing strategy that Apple uses with its Ipods. 

my department deals directly with travel agents in the GCC, and a lot of these travel agencies tell us that their customers simply WANT to fly emirates and no other airline. and AltinD is right about the frequent flier programme, people who have earned serious miles with Emirates have the inclination of flying ONLY emirates unless flying emirates isn't an option.

dont ask me why consumer mentality is like that because I don't know. surely it doesn't make sense to spend more on an Emirates flight when there are cheaper options out there. but im just stating fact when it comes to Emirates marketing/brand positioning and the results that such efforts bring. for a huge chunk of people, price isn't necessarily their primary concern.


----------



## AltinD

^^ You can't even spot mods by their screen names, and you pretend to spot them around town ... especially in the areas they're less likely to be found (i.e. DIFC) hno:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^ Given the price of an air ticket on Qatar Airways between the same 2 destination Emirates airlines flies....I am surprised the latter are even making modest profits!!! when Emirates reduced the fares and brought them at par with QA, QA went ahead and reduced the fare by more than $400 for the same route....someone has to be really dumb to fly Emirates!!....to give an example, how does 729$ sound for a return airfare (tax inclusive) between Houston and Dubai/Abu Dhabi on QA???


How wil Qatar Airways ever make money, if they keep lowering their ticket prices, and ordering more planes. Their CEO just said that they will make a massive order at this year's Paris Airshow. 
The airline was meant to breakeven by 2010, Emirates has been profitable since the first year they started.


----------



## killerk

luv2bebrown said:


> Emirates' success has never been due to pricing. historically, emirates gained success in the 90s by providing a premium product. in the early to mid 90s, emirates was hands down the best airline in the world in terms of service.
> 
> using the fame they got from the kind of service they provided, they built up the Emirates BRAND to the point where even today, even though there are airlines that offer better service AND cheaper fares (Qatar Airways), people still want to fly Emirates because there is a certain level of prestige associated with it. no other airline in the world has the kind of brand value that Emirates has.
> 
> its the same marketing strategy that Apple uses with its Ipods.
> 
> my department deals directly with travel agents in the GCC, and a lot of these travel agencies tell us that their customers simply WANT to fly emirates and no other airline. and AltinD is right about the frequent flier programme, people who have earned serious miles with Emirates have the inclination of flying ONLY emirates unless flying emirates isn't an option.
> 
> dont ask me why consumer mentality is like that because I don't know. surely it doesn't make sense to spend more on an Emirates flight when there are cheaper options out there. but im just stating fact when it comes to Emirates marketing/brand positioning and the results that such efforts bring. for a huge chunk of people, price isn't necessarily their primary concern.


Prior to the advent of low cost carriers and Etihad, my family used to be frequent flier of Qatar Airways....(as they had the lowest fares from Auh, from what I hear they still do for a full service carrier) and since the miles accumulate for every family member who travels, we actually got atleast 2 free tickets over a period of 3 years....I am sure the system is similar for Emirates...

But what they did here in Houston was first of its kind ever....Emirates flew between Houston and Dubai for 1400-1500 USD...QA started at 1180 but when emirates went ahead and brought the fares to 1200 for the same route...QA took the extreme step and reduced fares to 730$.....and Emirates definitely won't do that....there is also Continental (and its alliance) based here in Houston that had fares in the 1000$ range....

after QA went ahead and took this Xtreme step...there have been people here in Houston going to Indian subcontinent and far-east just like that for 2 week vacations....and there r people flying in from far corners of the US to catch this flight.....

I am just glad that I now have all these choices to fly East....was'nt the case when I was in Dallas before moving to Houston....the only choices I had there were the overpriced and highly over-rated BA and Lufthansa...


----------



## AppleMac

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> How wil Qatar Airways ever make money, if they keep lowering their ticket prices, and ordering more planes.


They don't have to - they are like Etihad.

Whether they make money or not is irrelevant as their primary aim is to give Doha (AD) an international airline.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> How wil Qatar Airways ever make money, if they keep lowering their ticket prices, and ordering more planes. Their CEO just said that they will make a massive order at this year's Paris Airshow.
> The airline was meant to breakeven by 2010, Emirates has been profitable since the first year they started.


Emirates has to be profitable....Dubai has no oil...Etihad and Qatar don't care...the Government just takes money from the oil/natural gas portfolio and puts it in the Aviation ministry....right now their aim is to eliminate competition...which is why u can see the legacy European carriers (and to some extent the Australian ones) now crying!!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> Emirates has to be profitable....Dubai has no oil...Etihad and Qatar don't care...the Government just takes money from the oil/natural gas portfolio and puts it in the Aviation ministry....right now their aim is to eliminate competition...which is why u can see the legacy European carriers (and to some extent the Australian ones) now crying!!!


Oh, but then why doesn't Etihad order more aircraft. Qatar airways has like more than 200 planes on order, and so does Emirates. Etihad has about 100 planes on order, and 100 options. If Etihad is so rich, why don't they order more planes. 

Also, do you think that Qatar Airways will ever become larger than Emirates. Right now their like half the size.


----------



## AltinD

luv2bebrown said:


> in other news, i heard AltinD was hanging outside Cyclone club on Thursday night. not quite sure what he was doing there





Wannaberich said:


> Me too as I read it had been closed down.Maybe he wants to re-open it?


Me, or my car?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> ^^ Kissing? Newbies ...


yeah probably, the guy said that the crew were emberassed to serve him afterwards.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Newbies compared to Emirates ... :runaway:


----------



## siamu maharaj

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> But the Emirates crew are better than Etihad Airways crew. I was reading somewhere, that a passenger caught two crew kissing behind the cabin.
> And it was short flight.


My friend is one of the original crew (stewardess) hired by Etihad. She got promoted and now works at the office, but most of the crew knows her. She was on a flight with her bf, and knew this stewardess and told her to guard the lavatory while she enjoyed her time in the Mile High Club. To be honest, I can't seem to understand how can two people fit in a plane's lavatory, but they managed!

Another friend of mine works at Emirates, and she's just yesterday told me that things are pretty bad. She and her brother who also works there have been thinking of applying for a few days off to visit India, but have been advised not to as they may not get back the position when they come back from home.


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> yeah probably, the guy said that the crew were emberassed to serve him afterwards.


:lol: nothing compared to a couple of passengers who were caught having full on oral on board while at their seats. the captain had to personally come into the cabin and order them to behave.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

No better than Animals in bins...


----------



## Old Town Lovin...

^^ Who hasnt dated an Emirates crew member?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

:raises both hands:


----------



## smussuw

^^+1


----------



## Naz UK

Does slapping and then beating them round the head with a cricket bat behind a disused railway station count? :dunno:


----------



## AltinD

^^ You really did that, you nasty Naz? hno:


----------



## Naz UK

No, it was just a dream, but she deserved it.


----------



## luv2bebrown

yes. when you said "NO ICE" you meant it.


----------



## DUBAI

Where do emirates crew hang out in london :runaway:


----------



## AltinD

^^ On the castles, mansons, penthouses, royal/ambassador suites of some filthy rich EK 1st Class passenger. :runaway:


----------



## AltinD

I heard that Emirates, to tone down the problem has removed the bimbos from the 1st Class, replacing them with Asians. 


... great hno:


----------



## Old Town Lovin...

That doesnt necessarily mean there are less bimbos now in first class... hno:


----------



## AltinD

^^ I've never travelled and I doub't I might travel 1st Class anytime soon so that's not exactly my concern. :runaway:


----------



## High Times

DUBAI said:


> Where do emirates crew hang out in london :runaway:


 
Try Heathrow airport.


----------



## luv2bebrown

this is turning into a crew bashing thread


----------



## DUBAI

bah, i was only joking, but there are people who think like that


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates have written off the A340-500 aircraft, according to wikipedia.


----------



## DaYFox

HI ALL,

I have a question regarding Ab-Initio trainings:

Does anyone know if Airlines like EMIRATES or GULF AIR etc. do hire new piolot trainees who are not UAE-Nationals?

I am quite interested to start working for the public aviation industry. I already applied for several Airlines here in Germany like Lufthansa. But due to the financial crisis you have to wait at least 20month before you are able to start with the first TESTS. A few month later they will let you know if you are qualified for the job and if you can start the 2 year trainee...

This is a little bit too long for me to wait. 

Does maybe property ownership help to be eligible applying with Emirates? I am not too sure about that, but IF you would get a Visa could be an option, could it?

Any help regarding that topic is highly appreciated!

Thank You very much!


----------



## DUBAI

You best idea would be to get your PPL/CHL and then see if you can get sponsored i guess


----------



## AppleMac

DaYFox said:


> Does anyone know if Airlines like EMIRATES or GULF AIR etc. do hire new piolot trainees who are not UAE-Nationals?


No - as most airlines have very few training slots now the usual route is to self-finance the training then clock up some hours with a Lo-cost carrier like Ryanair.

The days when the major carriers trained loads of pilots are long gone I'm afraid.


----------



## DaYFox

DUBAI said:


> You best idea would be to get your PPL/CHL and then see if you can get sponsored i guess


So you mean to finance the licence by myself and then try to get sponsored? What do you mean exactly?
What about other Airlines? Which one offer courses to do the licence?


----------



## DUBAI

Pay for the first stage of training yourself to become a private pilot. then talk to the airlines as the next stage requires lots of expensive flying hours. 

but i think they will be much more wiling to take someone on who has at least basic training


----------



## luv2bebrown

DaYFox said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I have a question regarding Ab-Initio trainings:
> 
> Does anyone know if Airlines like EMIRATES or GULF AIR etc. do hire new piolot trainees who are not UAE-Nationals?


the short answer is no.
Etihad has a global cadet programme which I applied for. but my initial assessment was cancelled due to the recession. you can try Etihad in 2010 if you'd like. very very competitive though.

apart from that there is absolutely no option for becoming a pilot for a gulf major airline unless you are already a pilot with a few thousand hours flying time under your belt. there is a flood of very experienced pilots coming in from the US. the airlines here have no need to waste their money on sponsorship programs.


----------



## abdoooz

http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/General/10308503.html

*Dubai airport diverts 5 flights, closes runway *
Published: April 28, 2009, 16:39

Dubai: Five flights were diverted from Dubai International Airport and a runway was temporarily closed on Tuesday after an Emirates flight had to return back to the airport after takeoff, officials said. 

Emirates said flight EK087 bound for Zurich, Switzerland turned back shortly after takeoff "due to a warning indication from the forward cargo hold". 

The Boeing 777-300ER landed normally and was inspected by emergency services, the airline said. 

Passengers were rebooked on a later flight. 

Dubai Airports said customer safety was never compromised, and flights were rerouted to nearby Abu Dhabi and Sharjah. 

The runway was later reopened. 

The airline and airport each attributed statements to unnamed officials in line with company policy. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## luv2bebrown

EK MIGHT have made around $400 million profit for 2008/9


----------



## Dubai_Boy

EK?


----------



## jackmaple

I decided to write this after reading Mr. James Hogan’s article in the THE NATIONAL UAE about Gulf Airlines like Etihad setting the tone during distressed times in aviation globally.

For someone who has followed Etihad since its inception in 2003, I sincerely hope Etihad does not set the tone for distress times. I will make the case due to the following points which are primarily based on their choice of management. 

Etihad has brought in the management of Gulf Air who were utter failures, and ran that airline to the ground. Once Mr. Hogan left, only then did the new Gulf Air management realize that all his statements were false, and the airline was actually losing 1 million USD a day. Falcon Turnaround strategy was an eyewash.

Continuing their performance, Mr. Hogan and cronies have dented Etihad’s position as a trendsetter due the following policies:

- Induction of A320 in the Etihad fleet, which Emirates has not done and which Qatar did out of necessity until their new aircrafts come in. Because if an airlines calls itself a premium carrier, the comfort of two class A320 (business and economy) cannot be justified. Leasing old A320 on suspicious deals, and ordering new ones are highly questionable decisions. His theory of smaller aircraft for shorter routes and bigger ones for longer routes might be a good strategy for Air Arabia but not for a premium carrier which has invested millions of USD in their premium first and business class product. Mismatch between wide body aircrafts and narrow body aircrafts, goes against the product uniformity which premium class traffic expects. 

- When Mr. Hogan took over Etihad, dozens of VP and top managers resigned due to his policies. Most of them were replaced by his incapable gang from Gulf Air who were responsible for bringing Gulf Air to a million USD loss a day. Since then also most of the newly hired employees of Etihad have come from Gulf Air. Which makes me think, does a growing airline need people from a declining airline? What kind of mental baggage to these people bring with them. Also, are hiring decision based solely on previous employment or experience, talent and capability.

- After taking over Mr. Hogan through his loyal deputy brought over from Gulf Air, the VP Cargo, went ahead with GSA cargo changes around the world. 90% of the GSA around the world were changed. These GSA had won Etihad Cargo the best cargo airline awards at a tender age of 3 years, and had set revenue growth records which were unprecedented in the industry. Replacements were old pals of Mr. Hogan and VP Cargo, and one can well imagine the understanding between them in the surprising and sudden appointments.

From the above, we can well imagine if this CEO sets the tone for distress time, then the time will just worsen not get better. I hope a leader like Mr. Akbar Baker of Qatar Airways or Mr. Tim Clarke of Emirates Airlines are the ones who set the tone. Lets hope the high management of Etihad Airways wake up sooner rather then later, to limit the damage Mr. Hogan is doing to Etihad.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> EK MIGHT have made around $400 million profit for 2008/9


wow, thats great news! I'm sure they will, cause even when oil prices became so high, they still made a tiny profit.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^I hate James Hogan. I've always wondered how he reached that position at Etihad, after he made Gulfair loss making. I'm very suprised. 
He doesn't run the airline very well. 
Theirs another guy above Hogan, Dr. Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saif Al Nahyan.
I'm sure he's tried to stop alot of Hogan's policies. 

James Hogan isn't a good CEO. However i don't find the Qatar Airways CEO that great either. He is too optimistic about demand in the future. He ordered 200 aircraft, and wants to order even more. 
Personally i like the way he works, but i still think that Tim Clark of Emirates is the best of the 3.


----------



## aravinda

Dubai_Boy said:


> EK?


Emirates Airline


----------



## DUBAI

EJ?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Is Emirates twice as large as Qatar Airways?? 
I know they have double the fleet size, but what about in passenegers carried.

Emirates - 135 aircraft
Qatar Airways - 68 aircraft

Emirates carried 21 million in 2007 - 08 

Qatar Airways carried ????


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates to delay B777 deliveries 
By Jane Ferguson, Business Features Writer
Published: May 01, 2009, 22:51


Seattle: Emirates will slow the delivery of new Boeing 777 aircraft next year, Gulf News has learnt.

Speaking a day before the delivery of the airline's 75th Boeing 777, Abdullah Al Shams, manager of the Emirates Boeing fleet acceptance team at the Everet factory near Seattle, said that from 2010 deliveries would be delayed by a few months.

"We do have deliveries until April 2010 and then we have a slowdown on the deliveries for the following year," Al Shams said. 

"The slowdown in deliveries is related to the credit crunch and with the airline business today we do have a little bit of a slowdown on the different aspects of the business."

The delivery of an aircraft such as the 777 must be accompanied by full payment for it, explained Al Shams 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"This plane is going to be paid off tomorrow," he said. "It's going to be delivered tomorrow morning. We're going to take off within four hours of the payoff."

Aircraft manufacturers such as Boeing are facing an increase in cancellations of orders for new airplanes. Boeing's report of its first quarter results showed a 50 per cent decline in profit, due primarily to the slowdown in new orders. 

As a result, the company is consulting with customers on revised payment options and arrangements, said Boeing officials in Seattle.

The list price for a Boeing 777 ranges from about $250 million (Dh920 million) to $275 million, but Shams declined to comment on whether Emirates has been granted any discount on current orders, which those involved say will bring the fleet to over 100.

Emirates however, has not cancelled any orders, stressed Al Shams, as some other airlines have done.

"At this moment our figures and our delivery are still there, nothing has been cancelled," he said. "All the airlines in general have deferred their delivery timetables."

The airline plans to have a full fleet of between 106 and 108 777s, he added, and despite delays they are on their way to achieving that. 

"We will be hitting a milestone in the aviation of 777s in August," Al Shams said. 

"We are going to be the largest in the market after Singapore Airlines."

In August Emirates will receive its 78th Boeing 777.

"Unless someone comes along and buys more, but with today's economic situation and the crunch I believe we will be holding that position for a while."

Despite the delays in aircraft deliveries, Shams remains upbeat about Emirates' prospects in a region where the industry is still growing. "We were affected too [by the global recession] but we are still holding our position and we are providing the same service around the world," he said. "We are filling seats."


----------



## noir-dresses

*SUPER JUMBO*

I coming to Dubai on June 4th, going out of my way to fly threw London just so I can experience the Emirates A380, flying back on a 777-300ER. I already flew on the 777-300, is there a big difference with the ER ?


----------



## Naz UK

Yeah, they got showers in first class.

Next question.


----------



## Naz UK

You forgot e) More money than sense. I'd put that at a), because for that kind of money you can go by private jet, with a first class cabin 40ft long.


----------



## noir-dresses

private jets are around 4000-5000 USD an hour to charter, you can even buy a 100,000 USD pre paid card with some of the companys and they will fly you almost any where in the world. Flying time to pick you up is not counted.

This also means you can use a Global Express, or Gulfstream 550 if you have to seat that many people, about as good as it gets. These babys can seat atleast 12 people, fly a distance of 12,000 plus km, over the top VIP service.


----------



## Naz UK

Exactly my point. Emirates (or any other) first class is for sad loners, rich ones of course. If you are rich and have friends and a social life - you'd hire a private jet, as many do. But what would I know, I'm neither rich nor have friends or a social life. My passport is confiscated and I'm currently typing this out on a borrowed blackberry sat in the back of a blacked out armoured military Hummer being driven west of Helmund Province awaiting a midnight flight out to Guantanamo, via London. But still, the egg and cheese sandwiches here are astonishingly amazing. And that's why Emirates first class is over-rated and far, far too expensive on face value. Ok... gotta go...


----------



## Wannaberich

luv2bebrown said:


> remember those 400AED return fares don't include taxes.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/554749-etihad-defends-flight-deal-promotion-after-criticism


----------



## luv2bebrown

yeah dude thats pretty annoying how they do that^^

flydubai takes the opposite direction and just keeps the prices transparent.


----------



## Imre

*Emirates airline increases free baggage allowance *

WAM
Published: May 06, 2009, 17:59

Dubai: Emirates airline has announced an increase to its free baggage allowances provided to passengers. The change is effective for all tickets issued on or after May 4, 2009. 

The new baggage allowance has been implemented across the airline's extensive network of over 100 destinations globally: 30kg for economy class passengers, 40kg for business and 50kg for first class passengers. This new allowance will give Emirates' passengers the flexibility to carry significantly more baggage, said a statement. 

"Emirates has moved to these new free baggage levels to further demonstrate our commitment in putting the passenger first. By offering travellers the flexibility to carry significantly more baggage, we will be allowing them to take more gifts for family and friends or take advantage of the outstanding shopping in Dubai and across the extensive network of Emirates destinations," said Nabil Sultan, Emirates Divisional Senior Vice President Revenue Optimisation. 

Gold and Silver Members of Skywards, Emirates frequent flyer programme are entitled an additional baggage allowance of 16kg over their ticketed allowance for Gold members and additional 12 kgs for Silver. Code share passengers travelling on Emirates operated flights are also eligible for the revised free baggage allowances. 

Emirates' regular rates will be applied to baggage in excess of these new allowances. 

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Aviation/10311155.html


----------



## AltinD

So that means not much cargo movements lately.


----------



## DUBAI

Wasn't it always 30 kgs for economy?

I always seem to have 27-29


----------



## AltinD

^^ Allowing it and sanctioning it are two different things.


----------



## Naz UK

That's great news. I always seem to have an extra 5-10Kg of liquids and gels in my hand luggage. Weird.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Now how many first class passenger actually schlep around 50 kgs of luggage? Can't be pisspoor Pakis returning home with their 5 80kg suitcases per person. Who else is into this luggage fetish besides Pakis?


----------



## smussuw

^^ Arabs :yes:


----------



## DUBAI

people who like shopping?


----------



## Naz UK

Fat people? Always seem to have more luggage than others.


----------



## AltinD

From June 1st Emirates will start operating the A380 on the route to ... Bangkok. Yes, that's right, and economy class tickets starts at 1,640 AED net. 

Anyone tempted? Just for the chance to fly the A380, you know ...


----------



## Imre

Oman Air , 540 dhs net from Dubai-Bangkok- Dubai


----------



## AltinD

^^ That's allot of saving. Imagine what you can do with all that once arrived at the destination. :lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates A380 starts flying to Toronto aswell on June 1st.

I will be flying on the big bird June 4th, via London


----------



## High Times

Imre said:


> Oman Air , 540 dhs net from Dubai-Bangkok





AltinD said:


> ^^ That's allot of saving. Imagine what you can do with all that once arrived at the destination. :lol:


----------



## AltinD

^^ That's not from where they get shot down there. :lol:


----------



## AltinD

Why would a country with no imperialism aspiration and a small territory buy stealth tactical fighter planes? :weird:


----------



## noir-dresses

Have you ever heard of the saying " I might be small, but I carry a very big stick " ?????????

Oviously they have no expansionist plans as far as there military is concerned, economically maybe yes, but a strong deterent is always nice to have in that neck of the woods.


----------



## AltinD

^^ You don't need a stealth bomber plane as deterrent, you need a very fast and maneuverable one.


----------



## noir-dresses

Altin, fitth generation fighters are stealth which is a superior deterant. I can see what you mean by them being used to attack, but not in this case. What they want is the best air superiority aircraft in the world, no questions asked, by the way F-22's, and F-35's are not bombers, they're fighters. They'll out maneuver anything in the world at this moment, they have the best radar, electronics, even heat seeking weapons have no effect on them. 

Most USAF F-22's are based in the United States just for that reason, plus they have some stationed in Japan as a good defence.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^except perhaps for the SU-37! those things can MOVE. they're really incredible.


----------



## noir-dresses

I love the Flanker, Sukhoi will have an all new fighter coming out soon to counter the F-22, already saw artistic impressions of it.


----------



## noir-dresses

(CNN) -- Virgin Atlantic reported a sharp rise in profits Tuesday, bucking the trend seen by other airlines.


Virgin Atlantic's profit has nearly doubled in the past year despite the recession.

The airline said its pre-tax profits for the year ended February soared from £34.8 ($55 million) in 2007/2008 to £68.4 ($108 million).

The carrier, majority owned by business mogul Richard Branson's Virgin Group, flew 5.8 million passengers over the period, helped by higher numbers of premium travelers -- most other airlines have seen a dramatic drop in the number of premium passengers. 

Virgin said it spent nearly £1 billion ($1.58 billion) on fuel last year but profits were aided by its hedging of oil prices, which hit $147 dollars a barrel last July. Watch Virgin CEO talk about profit »

Only last week Virgin's trans-Atlantic rival, British Airways, reported it had slumped to a £220 million ($348 million) operating loss from a profit of £878 million ($1.4 billion) in 2008.

Don't Miss
BA: 'Absolutely no signs of recovery' in airline industry 
BA chief executive Willie Walsh said he had never seen conditions as tough in his 30 years in the airline business.


Walsh said BA's woes were inextricably linked to the downturn in the global economy and that there had been no sign of any "green shoots" of recovery. 

It had been particularly hurt by a 13 percent fall in premium passenger numbers, an area where it had made good profits in the past, Walsh 


Not even close to Emirates


----------



## cyborg81

noir-dresses said:


> There is already talk to sell F-22 internationally, Isreal, and Japan are front runners, I can see UAE getting the green light if they tryed.
> 
> There is still time to get in the F-35 program, especially now when there are talks of cutting production rates.
> 
> These two fighters are the best of the best, and the Rafeal is already one generation behind


That's very wishful thinking,I'll be replying to this later on as you have just opened a can of worms:lol: I have a lot to write on this stuff,but no time right now .

Regards,
Ali


----------



## noir-dresses

I like to hear your opinions, or facts


----------



## noir-dresses

Engine Alliance partners GE and Pratt & Whitney have concluded delivery of a spare "propulsor" to Airbus A380 operator Emirates.

A propulsor features all the engines components with the exception of the fan. Essentially operators use a spare propulsor attached to fan while another propulsor is being repaired. 

The shipment to Emirates is the first by both P&W and GE of propulsor rather than a full engine. 

"The fan module has a very long life, so it can be reused with a new propulsor to provide a full spare engine," explains EA chief engineer Paul Smith. 

Having a propulsor rather than a full spare engine with a fan attached creates cost savings in spares management. The smaller propulsor is also capable of being transported on most widebody freighter aircraft, giving the customer "great transportation flexibility", says Engine Alliance. 

Emirates placed the first GP7200 into service in August 2008 when it launched A380 operations. Engine Alliance says no in-flight shutdowns have occurred, and the engine has achieved a departure reliability rate of more than 99.9%.

Air France, Korean Airlines and International Lease Finance Corporation are also GP7200 customers, with delivery of the first engine to Air France scheduled for October.


----------



## AltinD

Fly Dubai will sell tickets via Post Offices.

Great ... why don't they change the name to General Services offices? 2/3 - 3/4 of people visiting them just pay their mobile phone and DEWA bills, send money via Western Union or even register for the National ID Card. When I go to collect a registered mail I have to stand in long lines because of the non-post related services they handle.


----------



## noir-dresses

Dont worry, most of the people that will use Fly Dubai will buy on line like most other budget airlines, no service charges.


----------



## luv2bebrown

most people in this region don't book online.
some don't have credit cards, and many of the ones who do don't want to use it online. they go to travel agents or airline offices. 
selling tickets at the post office is probably a very good idea.


----------



## noir-dresses

a little off topic, but check these wings tips out

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ter-summer-for-second-generation-spiroid.html


----------



## AltinD

luv2bebrown said:


> most people in this region don't book online.
> some don't have credit cards, and many of the ones who do don't want to use it online. they go to travel agents or airline offices.
> selling tickets at the post office is probably a very good idea.


A very good idea ... unless you're one of those people who still use the post office for the postal services thankfully they still offer.


----------



## luv2bebrown

@noir
nice find.


----------



## noir-dresses

Writer on Thursday, May 28, 2009 

Dubai International Airport yesterday said it has increased both passenger and cargo capacity by 50 per cent as it gears up for the start of Dubai's first budget airline flydubai's operations on June 1, it said yesterday.

"The facility recently completed a major refurbishment to enhance its operations, and it now has the capacity to handle five million passengers annually," Dubai Airports said in a statement.

It added that flydubai will have a dedicated entrance to the terminal as well as a separate entrance to the pre-check-in screening machine leading to the airline's dedicated counters.

"Terminal 2's continued growth is inevitable. At present, 63 airlines operate out of Terminal 2 with 25 scheduled airlines. This makeover has given a boost to the facility," Chief Executive Paul Griffiths said.

The makeover includes extending Terminal 2's check-in and boarding facilities, revitalising the interior and exterior decor besides increasing the dining options, Dubai Airports said.

The terminal's facilities and services will be "further enhanced" in the next phase of the refurbishment project, and the one-level terminal will ultimately be served by a new transport infrastructure on Al Ittihad and Al Twar roads, it said.

"Terminal 2 has easy access to and from a huge car park catering to approximately 1,040 vehicles with a very short curb to seat distance," said Osama Attallah, Head of Terminal 2.

Flydubai, which earlier this week secured the Air Operators Certificate from the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA), said on Tuesday it has signed a ticketing deal with Emirates Post, with post offices across the UAE acting as the airline's selling agents.


----------



## noir-dresses

ME Airlines See World’s Best Demand Growth 
Abdul Basit 


28 May 2009 
DUBAI - Airline passenger demand in the Middle East grew faster last month than in any other region of the world, surging by 11.2 per cent on average from the same month in 2008, the International Air Transport Association, or IATA, said on Wednesday. 

The region’s monthly demand growth was sharply higher than its 4.7 per cent increase in March, and it stood in stark contrast to the 3.1 per cent decline in average global demand. The only other region to register positive growth in April was Latin America, where carriers saw demand rise by 7.5 per cent, said IATA, the world’s largest trade asociation for full-service airlines. 

In another positive sign for the region’s carriers, the gap between the growth rates for airline capacity and passenger demand narrowed in April. Capacity for Middle Eastern airlines increased by 12.3 per cent in April, outstripping the corresponding monthly increase in demand, but the region’s carriers expanded their fleets at a slower pace last month than they did in March, when capacity grew by 13.1 per cent. 

The Middle East’s average passenger load factor, a standard measure of airline productivity, improved as a result to 73.8 per cent in April from 69.7 per cent in March, IATA said. 

The Association said April’s 3.1 per cent passenger demand drop worldwide was a ‘clear improvement’ compared to the 11.1 per cent fall in March, but it warned that the numbers were skewed by the Easter holidays. 

“We are not out of the woods yet,” IATA Director General and Chief Executive Officer Giovanni Bisignani said. “The worst may be over. However, we have not yet seen any signs that recovery is imminent.” 

The Middle East’s aviation sector is bucking the global trend, and growth should continue, albeit at a slower rate, industry executives said at the Dubai Airport Show, which concluded last week.

UAE-based airlines Emirates and Etihad Airways both reported better traffic numbers for April compared to the same month in 2008. 

Abu Dhabi-based Etihad achieved 12 per cent growth in its passenger traffic and expects the same this month. In an interview earlier this month, Abu Dhabi Airport Company Chief Executive Officer Rudy Vercelli said: “The airport recorded 12 per cent growth in April, and we are approaching the same figures for May.” 

Dubai Airports Chief Executive Officer Paul Griffiths told Khaleej Times last week that the number of passengers arriving and departing from Dubai International Airport would grow at a single-digit rate this year and a double-digit rate in 2010, in spite of the worldwide slump in commercial aviation.


----------



## noir-dresses

RAK Airways no longer in service: Sheikh Saud 


Sheikh Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi Mustafa Kasmi (SUPPLIED) 




By 

Rami Eljundi on Sunday, May 31, 2009 

RAK Airways is no longer in service, according to Sheikh Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Crown Prince and Deputy Ruler of Ras Al Khaimah .

In an exclusive interview with Emirates Business, Sheikh Saud said: "RAK Airways is no longer in service. To the best of my knowledge, RAK Airways is working on a plan regarding what will happen now."

He said the decision regarding the airline is a purely commercial matter. "In my opinion, the commercial benefits were not there and there was no point keeping it [RAK Airways] in business."

Sheikh Saud said Ras Al Khaimah is coping well with the ongoing global crisis, and pointed out that projects are on schedule and efforts have ensured that the flow of visitors has remained steady.

"We had to stand beside many businesses in the emirate to let them know we are involved in this process. The number of tourists coming to Ras Al Khaimah remains steady, despite the difficult times. And, several luxury hotels are on schedule to open in time. Our industrial projects are going well."

Sheikh Saud said Ras Al Khaimah has concentrated on becoming a "base for a range of industries".

Saqr Port has expanded 10 times in terms of trade volume. A port on the Creek has been set up, apart from Thara and Holeila ports and work is in progress on Mina Al Arab near Al Hamra.

He also pointed to tourism as a key driver of growth. "We have devoted a great deal of attention to tourism in recent years to make the most of the emirate's natural resources."

Sheikh Saud referred to the major projects that will improve the lifestyle option. Gateway City project will house 200,000 and Bab El Bahar, a Dh1.2 billion 280-hectare reclaimed project on Marjan Island, will be completed in the second quarter of 2010.

Asked about Virgin Galactic's interest in Ras Al Khaimah, Sheikh Saud said he welcomed them but that there is no agreement with Virgin until now.

On power supply, the Crown Prince and Deputy Ruler said the issue has gone to the UAE Federal National Council, which has set up a committee to discuss the issue with the Federal Electricity and Water Authority and that steps are being taken to find a solution.


----------



## Naz UK

It's beautiful (if somewhat laughable) to see one article showing the current trend-bucking success of the Middle East aviation industry, immediately followed by the announcement of another airline from the region going bust! :lol: Ok, its not one of the major ones, but then, RAK probably doesn't get on with Abu Dhabi as well as, i dunno, say Dubai (and Emirates) does, for AD to bail its arse out!


----------



## AltinD

Naz UK said:


> It's beautiful (if somewhat laughable) to see one article showing the current trend-bucking success of the Middle East aviation industry, immediately followed by the announcement of another airline from the region going bust! :lol:


That's the beauty of AB.com for you.


----------



## noir-dresses

Mideast airlines reach for the sky 
(AP)


31 May 2009 
DUBAI, United Arab Emirates - Arab sheikdoms eager for higher international profiles are ratcheting up their aviation race despite the global economic slump. On Monday, the city-state Dubai plans to launch its second government-run airline - the third major carrier this decade to spring from the United Arab Emirates. 

The new low-cost airline will cater to budget travellers in a region better known for opulence than bargains. 

Unlike their counterparts elsewhere, other Persian Gulf airlines vow to stick to plane delivery schedules, as their deep-pocketed patrons push ahead with ambitious airport expansions. The head of one Gulf carrier has even hinted at another headline-grabbing order at the upcoming Paris Air Show. 

The climb to the skies reflects the Gulf nations’ drive to re-brand themselves as more than just oil-rich monarchies. Qatar for example is morphing into a research hub because of its natural gas wealth, while Abu Dhabi aims to become a cultural capital on the back of its petrodollars. 

But concerns are growing - particularly now that the global economic downturn has undermined demand for long-haul and premium air travel. Some analysts wonder if the region’s airlines are stuffing their fleets too quickly with too many planes, much like Dubai’s overzealous developers raced to build luxury apartment blocks that now largely stand empty. 

‘Absent continuing growth in construction and services, you really don’t need all those seats,’ said Bob Mann, an independent airline consultant. ‘It’s the rate of capacity growth that’s the question.’ 

The rapid expansion is redrawing the world’s air routes: It is now easier to fly from Houston to Dubai or the Qatari capital Doha than to Rome or Beijing. Gulf carriers, which typically boast more generous in-flight services than Western competitors, enjoy increased business even as traffic falls most everywhere else. 

The International Air Transport Association said demand in the region grew 11.2 percent in April, extending a rare winning streak. 

Still, the trade group expects Middle Eastern carriers to lose a combined $900 million this year as traffic gains are overshadowed by even larger increases in capacity. In effect, the region is gaining market share but flying emptier planes. 

‘In the short term, that’s a bit of a mismatch,’ Mann said. 

The pace of expansion has been phenomenal, both for the airlines and their suppliers. Gulf oil money has added tens of billions to Boeing Co. and Airbus’ order books, helping to preserve thousands of US and European jobs for years. 

Among the carriers, Dubai’s Emirates, the market leader, has grown in under 25 years from a humble short-hop airline into one of the world’s biggest international passenger and cargo haulers. It now operates more than 130 planes flying to six continents, carrying more passengers abroad than any US carrier except American Airlines. 

New planes arrive on average every three to four weeks, among them some of the 58 double-decker Airbus A380s Emirates has ordered - the most booked by any airline anywhere. 

The carrier uses its hometown Dubai, which has little oil of its own, as a global hub linking east with west and north with south - much like Chicago’s rail yards and airports turned that city into a US transport Mecca. 

Emirates recently posted what it said was its 21st straight year of profits - although the earnings were 71 percent lower than a year earlier. 

A second Dubai airport, slated to eventually become the world’s busiest, is due to receive its first flights next year - even as expansion at the original airport moves ahead. 

The success has bred competition, with multiple carriers now flying similar routes in the tense airspace around Iran and Iraq. The overlap may help drive down prices, but also leads to unnecessary duplication, analysts say. 

Tiny Qatar is quickly scaling up its national carrier, Qatar Airways, which flies to more than 80 cities. It is also building a new airport on reclaimed land along the crystal blue Gulf. 

‘Who told you it is a tough market for us?’ Qatar Airways’ head, Akbar Al Baker, recently said after outlining plans for at least half a dozen new routes in the coming months. 

Al Baker said the company plans to make ‘further announcements’ at the Paris Air Show in June, suggesting it could add to plans for more than 200 planes worth over $40 billion in the coming years. 

In Emirates’ own backyard, the neighboring sheikdom of Abu Dhabi is pumping its vast oil wealth into Etihad Airways - which it pointedly dubs the seven-state federation’s ‘national airline.’ The six-year-old carrier made waves last year with an order for at least 100 planes. It recently announced a $70 million revamp of its first-class cabins. 

Sheik Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Emirates’ chairman and chief executive, said he sees little reason to worry about having so many well-funded rivals based a quick drive or shuttle flight away. 

‘The competition will always be there, in good times and bad times,’ he said in a recent interview. 

But some industry veterans have doubts. 

‘What’s happening at the moment is a little artificial,’ Stelios Haji-Ioannou, the founder of European discount carrier EasyJet, said during a recent visit to Dubai. ‘The fact that a tiny, tiny little city like Dubai ... can actually justify an airline the size of Emirates is a little risky.’ 

‘The problem with a hub-and-spoke airline like that is that you’re competing with every other hub-and-spoke airline in the world,’ he said. 

Gulf carriers have not been immune to the economic downturn, to be sure. 

Emirates replaced two of its Airbus A380 ‘superjumbo’ jets on the high-profile New York-Dubai route with smaller planes less than eight months after starting service because of weak demand. It also started offering unpaid leave to some of its 48,000 workers to cut costs, and said the economic outlook for the coming year ‘is not improving.’ 

Qatar Airways is pulling plush front-of-plane lounges from some of its aircraft and replacing them with coach seats, while Etihad is offering cut-rate promotional fares to certain destinations. Return flights between Abu Dhabi and London were recently selling for as little as $195 before taxes and fees. 

Etihad CEO James Hogan summed up the industry’s challenge earlier this month. Filling seats ‘isn’t the issue,’ he said. ‘The issue is yield,’ or how much money each passenger brings in. 

Still, Gulf states are pressing ahead. 

Dubai will launch its new airline, FlyDubai, with daily flights to Lebanon and Jordan this week. Service to Syria and Egypt will be added later. The airline will compete not only against full-service carriers but also against Air Arabia, a budget airline operated out of Dubai’s neighboring emirate Sharjah. 

Both discounters have big plans. FlyDubai has some 50 new Boeing 737s booked at a cost of about $4 billion at list prices. 

And Air Arabia late last year ordered 10 more Airbus A320s - on top of a previous order for 34 of the single-aisle planes. It just opened a second hub in Morocco in April, with its sights set on the European market.


----------



## noir-dresses

flydubai takes off today with Beirut flight 
By Nadia Saleem, Staff Reporter
Published: May 31, 2009, 23:05


Dubai: Dubai's first low-cost airline, flydubai, takes off on Monday from Terminal 2 and marks a step-up in the emirate's aviation history.

The first flight to Beirut on Monday will be followed by others to Damascus, Alexandria and Amman. 

The airline will be flying Boeing 737s-800. It has placed orders for 50, valued at $4 billion (Dh14.7 billion). 

flydubai has already taken delivery of two aircraft; it will receive four more by 2010. 

The airline currently employs 125 people, including cabin crew, and will continue to expand its human resource as more aircraft are received.

flydubai will be adding 14 to 16 more destinations by the year-end, with a focus on the subcontinent and Gulf countries. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


While the summer traffic is expected to be low this year due to dampened consumer spending, Gaith Al Gaith, chief executive of flydubai, has said the airline has seen better than expected bookings for the period.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates A380 flies to Bangkok 
AP
Published: May 31, 2009, 23:05


Bangkok: Emirates, the top buyer of the Airbus A380 superjumbo, is expanding its service into Asia with the aircraft's first commercial flight to Bangkok on Monday, an official said.

An A380 jet, the world's largest passenger airliner, will set down at Bangkok's Suvarnabhumi International Airport with nearly 500 passengers from Dubai. 

The longest luggage conveyor built will be used, along with four boarding gates, 13 check-in counters and an extra-large departure area.


----------



## noir-dresses

The Paris Air Show is this month, June 15th - 21st.

Might see some orders from Emirates, Etihad, or Qatar

http://www.paris-air-show.com/


----------



## noir-dresses

AIR TRAVEL 
TheStar.com | Travel | Flights of fancy

Flights of fancy

PHOTO COURTESY OF EMIRATES 
First class suites contain a massaging, lie-flat chair, entertainment centre, USB port, vanity table and mini-bar. Print 
Choose text size 
Report typo or correction 
Email the author 
Just the facts 

The Emirates A380 will begin thrice-weekly flights from Pearson International Airport to Dubai on Monday. 

Gloat from sky to land: Emails are only $1 each to send or receive once the plane is in flight.

Sleep under the stars: In the evening, the ceiling lights up with a starry-sky orange glow. 

Drown out your neighbour: Noise-cancelling headphones mean you can concentrate on the movie in front of you and not the snores coming from two seats over. 
The Airbus A380 superjumbo is coming to Toronto, bringing with it a giant advance in airborne luxury

May 30, 2009 04:30 AM 
Comments on this story (1) 
Heather Greenwood Davis 
Special to the Star

ABOARD THE AIRBUS A380–For me, it was all about the shower. 

Oh sure, I was excited about the doors that close you off from the world, the endless champagne, the on-demand gourmet meals, the hip bar and 23-inch touch-screen television, all part of the first-class experience on the Emirates A380. 

But all those were just the icing – the cake was the luxury of showering in the sky. 

The world's largest aircraft begins service to Toronto on Monday, bringing with it those singular amenities – for a price tag of about $10,000 (Cdn). 

But the thought of trading "grungy" for " fresh as morning dew" had me drooling. If I had had my way, I would've jumped in the shower the moment I boarded, but Amy – one of the five attendants who tend to the 14 first-class suites – suggested I wait until later in the flight so I'd be fresh when I landed. 

So I bided my time while Amy gave me a 15-minute tutorial on how to work the touch-screen remote that controls everything from the power of my massaging chair, to the choice of more than 1,200 entertainment channels offering movies, TV shows, music and digital books. 

The ledge under the screen holds an electric plug, a USB port (just in case I want to watch a slide show of pictures from home or charge my iPod), a lighted vanity table (complete with two sniffing salt boxes – one labelled ``focus'' and the other ``sleep''), a fresh red rose and a basket full of snacks. 

There's a large table that doubles as a desk and a personal pop-up mini-bar, already stocked. 

It's all overwhelming and I'm grateful when a second attendant comes by with a 20-page cheat sheet.

A third attendant comes bearing more gifts. She gives me a large brown linen bag and I hold it open trick-or-treat style as presents rain down: chocolate-brown fuzzy slippers, soft cotton pyjamas, a faux-suede cosmetics bag (filled to the brim with Bvlgari products, toothpaste and more), eyeshades and a small personal towel. 

Service is by the minute. Whether it's magazines, Arabic coffee with dates, a hot towel or a cool scented one, there's barely time to think of what you might need before it's being offered to you. Protests are accepted, but not encouraged. 

When Tamara – yet another attendant – comes by, offering a choice of some treat or other, I ask for her opinion and her response is swift: "Take both! Why not?" It appears to be their motto up here. 

I'm not sleepy, but I am curious, so I press a button and – after confirming that I'd prefer a duvet to a blanket – Tamara spreads a thin mattress out over the fully flat bed, lays the duvet on top and plumps my real pillow (not the square cardboard kind I'm used to).

When I head to the washroom to change into my new PJs, I almost swoon to discover heated floors, a wooden sectional that tastefully hides the largest toilet seat I've ever seen, a full-size mirror and a TV. 

I almost jump into the shower then and there, but decide against it ... I need to do this the right way. 

The attendant has explained that each first-class guest is allowed about 20 minutes in the bathroom area, including a timed five-minute shower. The countdown, visible on the wall as you lather, starts once the water turns on. Soaping wisely is advised. 

I make an appointment for 4:30 a.m. Toronto time, decide that the pyjamas (though comfy) aren't the first impression I want to leave with singer Akon who, I learn, is on the plane, too, and change back into my clothes. 

Who can sleep anyway? I leave my enclave and head past the business class seats to The Lounge instead. 

Stephen, the bartender, is mixing and pouring for two other passengers when I arrive. I mention how excited I am about the shower and he confirms that it's one of the most popular features on the plane. 

"It's such a fascination for people to fly on this aircraft," he says. "And the shower is one of those things they feel like they just have to try."

This is the other one. With a fully stocked bar and soft leather couches, The Lounge feels like a hotel bar. The company is relaxed and jovial and I could easily spend the rest of the flight networking, but I'm called for my shower. I run.

Inside, they've thought of everything. A big, fluffy white towel and a tray of spa products (scented to either ``revive'' or ``relax'') await. 

I'm told that an oxygen mask is in the ceiling in case it's needed, but no advice is given on what to do if the Return to Seat sign begins to flash. 

The shower has plenty of room and I relax and enjoy the strong, warm water pressure despite the clock. 

When done, I take my time getting ready and even manage to snap a few pictures before heading back to my seat.

The shower's awesome, but an even better moment awaits. I'm travelling with a friend in economy class, and when I'm ready to gloat, she's only an in-the-armrest seat-to-seat phone call away. 

When the pilot announces that we are about to land, I'm caught off guard. I never got back to the bar, sampled the snack tray or cracked either of the two magazines I chose when I boarded. 

What I did do was catch up on three Oscar-winning movies, five episodes of my favourite shows, nap under a duvet, close and open my doors a dozen times, grab a drink at the bar, meet new people, eat a gourmet lamb dinner at 3 a.m., sip champagne while showering at 30,000 feet, make plans to hang out with a celebrity entourage backstage at a concert after the flight – and totally ruin any chance that I will ever enjoy a flight in economy again.


----------



## noir-dresses

Toronto Pearson Today
Historic Day at Toronto Pearson
Date of Release: 2009/05/27

Monday, June 1 promises to be a very exciting day at Toronto Pearson. Everyone in the airport community is eagerly anticipating the first touch down of Emirates Airline’s A380 aircraft in Toronto. This will also mark the first regular scheduled service of the A380 in Canada. 

“The GTAA is honoured to be part of this historic day,” said Lloyd McCoomb, President and CEO of the GTAA. “We are pleased that this route has proven so successful for Emirates and we are very excited to welcome the A380 to Toronto Pearson. This is exactly what this airport was rebuilt for – to allow for new and larger aircraft that will be the future of the airline business.” 

Emirates began offering three weekly flights between Toronto and Dubai in October 2007. Adding the A380 to this service will add capacity to this popular route. The community Toronto Pearson serves consistently has show a high demand on this route and now more passengers will be able to take advantage of the great service that Emirates offers. 

The A380 aircraft is the most advanced, spacious and economic airliner in service. It is the largest civil wide-body aircraft ever made. With a fuel efficiency of less than three litres per 100 kilometers per passenger, the A380 is one of the most efficient passenger aircraft in service today. 

The GTAA spent ten years rebuilding and redeveloping Toronto Pearson. The runways, taxiways, apron areas and certain gates have all been built with the knowledge that larger aircraft such as the A380 would come to Toronto. The forward thinking that went into the airport redevelopment is now paying off for passengers in the GTA in the form of additional flight capacity on this busy route.


----------



## killerk

*RAK Airways ends service*

I know most people think Dubai is the only city in UAE and whatever happens in the emirates has to do with Dubai.....I think what I am posting below is also important aviation related news in UAE...correct me if I am wrong!

*RAK Airways ends service*
United Arab Emirates: Sunday, May 31 - 2009 at 08:49
Sheikh Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Crown Prince and Deputy Ruler of Ras Al Khaimah, has told Emirates Business that RAK Airways is not in service anymore, and it is working on a plan regarding its future. 'In my opinion, the commercial benefits were not there and there was no point keeping it in business,' said Sheikh Saud.

source: http://www.ameinfo.com/198596.html


----------



## AltinD

killerk said:


> .....I think what I am posting below is also important aviation related news in UAE...correct me if I am wrong!


Yes you are. That's not a "important aviation related news", that's just a *repost*.


----------



## noir-dresses

Flydubai achieves 100% load factor on debut flight 


Flydubai will begin flights to Amman today. (REUTERS) 




By 

Shweta Jain on Tuesday, June 02, 2009 

Dubai's first budget airline flydubai achieved 100 per cent load factor on its inaugural commercial flight to Beirut, according to the airline's chief executive.

"Our first flight to Beirut was full, clocking in 100 per cent load factors," Ghaith Al Ghaith, CEO of flydubai, told Emirates Business.

He said the airline is expecting to achieve similar numbers on its second flight to Amman scheduled for today. "Our Amman flight is fully booked at this point. So, we are expecting to achieve 100 per cent load factors on that as well," Ghaith said.

Flydubai's flight, which took off from Dubai International Airport's Terminal 2 yesterday for Rafic Hariri International Airport, Beirut, carried 189 passengers, the airline said in a statement.

"This region is highly dependant on air transport. It is a great credit to the vision and leadership of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, that this airline has now taken to the skies, thereby ensuring residents and visitors alike will be able to travel to more places more often," Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, flydubai's Chairman, said in a statement.

Flydubai recently announced four destinations in June. Having launched Beirut yesterday and Amman today, the carrier will begin daily flights to Damascus on June 8 and Alexandria on June 9.

The carrier offers up to 10kg of free-hand carry-on luggage, and it charges passengers Dh40 for the first checked-in luggage weighing up to 32kg, and Dh100 for each additional piece of luggage. The airline, with 50 Boeing 737-800 aircraft worth $4 billion (Dh15bn) on order, expects to have six aircraft by the year-end, with plans to cover 16 routes by the end of 2009, and serve about 70 destinations by 2014.

Aiming to capitalise on budget travel during such tough times with a simple model, Al Ghaith said recently the airline's average occupancy levels would stand at about 70 per cent in its first year.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates awaits apology from EU 

http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles...6022009_15e2e3933c324ed18fec25b43ba42887.aspx


----------



## noir-dresses

Burlington pilot has jumbo homecoming

http://www.thestar.com/travel/article/643689


----------



## noir-dresses

World's Largest Passenger Plane Makes Perfect Landing At PIA Monday

http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_35003.aspx


----------



## noir-dresses

Ryanair posts $240M loss on high fuel costs

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/BUSINESS/06/02/ryanair.losses/index.html

Even money making Ryanair in the red, things are looking better, and better for Emirates, just might have the biggest profit this year.


----------



## noir-dresses

Dubai resident aboard missing plane

http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles/2009/6/Pages/Dubairesidentaboardmissingplane.aspx


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

'Drunk' passenger arrested for molesting Emirates flight attendant
By staff writers
NEWS.com.au
June 05, 2009 12:50pm


A PASSENGER has been arrested for allegedly molesting a flight attendant on an Emirates plane bound for Mumbai. 
Haroom Salam Ballaith, 46, allegedly molested the flight attendant while she served his meal on flight EK 500, which left Dubai at 10:30pm yesterday. 

Police said after drinks were served, Mr Ballaith started summoning the air hostess. 

‘‘He was tipsy and would keep calling the air hostess again and again. He would wink at her, try to touch her and pass remarks. This behaviour continued till the flight reached Mumbai,’’ senior police inspector Dilip Patil told the Times of India. 

He was arrested when the plane landed at Mumbai’s Chhatrapati Shivaji International Airport (CSIA) following the flight attendant’s complaint. 

Mr Ballaith tested positive for alcohol and was remanded in custody, police said. 

http://www.news.com.au/travel/story/0,23483,25591206-5014090,00.html?from=public_rss


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^I wasn't drunk!


----------



## bizzybonita

( Design Q ) Airbus A380 worth $482 million


----------



## bizzybonita

*Ethiad to launch its luxurious Diamond First Class Cabin in August 2009*


----------



## AppleMac

bizzybonita said:


> *Ethiad to launch its luxurious Diamond First Class Cabin in August 2009*


Whilst anything would be an improvement on their present offering this looks to be a not very original copy of EK's First Class that has been in service for several years.

They could have done better.


----------



## noir-dresses

Clark clearly states the deal will go threw, he just wants bigger aircraft. They will start fazing out the older 777-200, and 777-200ERs next year, most likely with the 777-300ER. The 330-300 could replace the 330-200, and ex Singapore 340-300's untill the 350's start coming into the fleet.

I would'nt be surprised if they announce some thing at the Dubai airshow to grab some head lines. Im hoping they order some 747-800, and more A380's cause they proved to be money makers in the global recesion.

Im expecting an order for fighter jets aswell at the airshow.

The show should also clearify future plans for the new airport.


----------



## AltinD

noir-dresses said:


> UAE air force A330 tankers to have Etihad passenger cabin
> By Andrew Doyle
> 
> The United Arab Emirates air force is to equip its three Airbus Military A330 Multi Role Tanker Transports (MRTT) with the standard passenger cabin used by the country's national airline, Etihad Airways.
> 
> The aircraft will be converted by Airbus Military for an air-to-air refuelling role from "green" A330-200s at the company's Getafe facility near Madrid, and will feature Etihad's two-class, 262-seat layout and full galley and in-flight entertainment system fit.
> 
> Service entry of the first UAE A330 MRTT is scheduled for 2011.
> 
> "They like an interior prepared not for troops, but for real passengers," says Miguel Morell, Airbus Military head of derivative programmes. "If you go inside the aircraft, you are going to see an Etihad aircraft."


Just a question: .... Why? :dunno:


----------



## killerk

AltinD said:


> Just a question: .... Why? :dunno:


Because they are doing good and can't get aircrafts on time to expand!!


----------



## noir-dresses

those army boots are going to look swell in business class


----------



## HateTorch

AltinD said:


> Just a question: .... Why? :dunno:


Because everything in UAE is about luxury, including the Airforce and Army.

The commandoes in the air will have their rifles cleaned for them, boots polished for them, uniforms ironed for them, ration meals from Etihad, parachutes packed for them, backpacks carried for them, each personel will have his own servant, etc.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates and Etihad back plan to cut carbon dioxide 
By Arno Maierbrugger, Deputy Business Editor
Published: September 25, 2009, 22:05


Dubai: Following the move of the international airline industry to significantly cut carbon dioxide emissions, both large UAE airlines have said they are supporting the proposal.

"Emirates believes that investing in one of the most modern and eco-efficient aircraft fleets in the world, and operating this fleet efficiently, is our biggest contribution to environmental protection," an Emirates spokesperson told Gulf News. "Emirates supports IATA's [International Air Transport Association] proposal to reduce global emissions, and we have been an active participant in the industry's dialogue on this matter."


----------



## noir-dresses

Boeing begins 787 wing modifications 
By Jon Ostrower

Boeing has begun modifying two 787 Dreamliners as it pushes toward meeting its goal of flying the aircraft by the end of 2009.

The company's first 787 to fly, ZA001, along with the static test airframe, ZY997, are currently undergoing modification to return full static strength to the upper stringers of the structure that joins the wing to the side of body of the aircraft.

Boeing says the entire process of preparation, installation and restoration will take about three months, with programme sources indicating that the installation itself will take roughly 30 days to complete.

After the installation is complete, Boeing will have to restore ZA001 to flying condition which includes a thorough aqueous wash to remove any debris accumulated during the work inside the fuel tanks.

Boeing says that to gain access to the area being modified, some systems and access doors were removed and will have to be reinstalled.

Following the completion of the installation, Boeing will first analyse the fix on ZY997 through a series of static tests that will validate the design, ultimately clearing ZA001 for flight.

After being in the shop for three months, ZA001 will go through a "warm up" process by repeating some gauntlet testing and taxi testing to prepare the 787 for it's maiden flight, says Boeing.

The company announced 23 June that it had discovered that the upper stringers of the wing to body join were not strong enough to meet FAA certification requirements for static strength, curtailing plans to achieve first flight by the close of the second quarter.


----------



## noir-dresses

expect to find these two new models for sale in Emirates inflight 

http://www.herpa.de/collect/(S(ifco...ProductID=506878&lang=en-GB&express=1&thumb=1

http://www.herpa.de/collect/(S(ifco...ProductID=506809&lang=en-GB&express=1&thumb=1


----------



## noir-dresses

Aviation Confernce to Discuss Ways to Boost Revenues 
Abdul Basit 


27 September 2009 
DUBAI — Aviation industry specialists from the Middle East and across the world will meet in the UAE next month to discuss developing new routes and ways to increase revenue as the global airline body expects a 15 per cent slump in airlines’ revenues this year. 

The UAE, home of the Middle East’s first low cost airline Air Arabia, is set to host a three-day event called ‘Low Cost Airlines World MENA 2009 Conference’, where top executives of regional and international low cost carriers will share their future strategies. It is scheduled from October 12 to 14, 2009, in Al Ain. The Abu Dhabi Airports Company is the host sponsor of the event as part of its ongoing commitment to attracting low cost carriers to fly into Abu Dhabi and Al Ain airports.

The history of low-cost segment in the Middle East aviation industry started with the launch of Sharjah-based Air Arabia in October 2003, followed by Jazeera Airways, Sama Airlines, Nas Air and most recently flydubai. The Middle East is the only region where aviation industry is growing this year amid the global recession, which is expected to cost the industry $11 billion in losses, according to the International Air Transport Association’s  revised forecast.

For the past few years, the low cost airline industry in the MENA region is reaping the benefits of cost-conscious large expatriate population, impressive airport expansion plans, ideal geographic position, large pools of liquidity available to this sector even in recessionary times and regional liberalization of the aviation sector in general. MENA would be the only region in the world to see positive demand growth of 1.2 per cent in 2009 as compared to global air transport industry loss of $4.7 billion, according to International Air Transport Association, or IATA.

Currently the key players in this segment within the region are UAE’s Air Arabia and flydubai, Kuwait’s Jazeera Airways and Wataniya Airways, Saudi Arabia’s Nas Air and Sama, Bahrain’s Bahrain Air, Egypt’s Al Masria, Lebanon’s Menajet, Yemen’s Felix and Turkey’s Pegasus Airlines, Anadolu Jet, Atlas Jet, and Onur Air. The region is a true bright spot for the aviation sector, as 2009 has not only seen the launch of flydubai and Wataniya, but also Air Arabia take its business into Europe and North Africa with joint ventures and business models that are re-defining the way the aviation industry operates.

More than 30 chief executive officers from world-renowned companies from the aviation industry will share their expertise and views on a variety of thought-provoking topics ranging from “Developing New Routes and Opportunities” to “Ancillary Revenue Strategies for the Regions Low Cost Airlines” at the event. 

International air passenger traffic in the Middle East is predicted to grow by 6.6 per cent over the next decade, making it the fastest growing region in the world, according to the latest ‘Global Market Forecast’ from manufacturer Airbus.

The show produced by Terrapinn, a leading business media firms, will see over 100 regional and international aviation executives including Khalifa Al Mazrouei, Chairman of Abu Dhabi Airports Company, Adel Ali, chief executive officer - Air Arabia, Stefan Pichler, Chief executive officer, Jazeera Airways, Azran Osman-Rani, CEO- Air AsiaX, Walter Prenzler, CEO - Nas Air and Kevin Steele, CCO – Sama, meet to debate current challenges plan future strategies.


----------



## noir-dresses

NBAD to Partner in $1 b Aviation Fund 
T. Ramavarman 


28 September 2009 
ABU DHABI — National Bank of Abu Dhabi and Germany’s DVB Bank SE are forming a joint-venture to launch a $1 billion investment fund to pay for purchases of commercial aircraft and jet engines. 

The fund, to be launched within the next 60 days, will finance the acquisition of assets that the banks will then lease out to international airlines, NBAD officials said on Sunday. The partners expect to purchase mainstream jetliners, primarily those manufactured by Boeing Co. and Airbus, they told Khaleej Times. 

“We will be buying aircraft only after ensuring that there will be assured demand from reputed airlines to take them on lease,’’ said Shiraz Habib, Head of Product Development at NBAD’s investment banking division.

The asset acquisitions programme is likely to stretch for the next two years. “Obviously you can’t make a $1 billion purchase decision overnight,” Habib said. “It will take some time to select the aircraft and other aviation assets to  be purchased.’’ 

The venture will buy both new and used aircraft. Among the models under consideration are workhorse single-aisle planes such as the Boeing 737 and Airbus A320, he said. 

NBAD, the country’s second-biggest bank by assets, and Frankfurt-based DVB will each hold a 50 per cent stake in the venture and share in the management of it. NBAD and DVB will invest in the fund alongside other investors primarily from the UAE and other Gulf countries, officials said. The venture expects to tap banks for additional financing. 

“We are very keen on working in partnership with the best in class, and in this regard we are delighted to have DVB, a prestigious name in the aviation financing industry, as a partner and co-investor in this important new fund,” said Mr. Mark Yassin, Senior General Manager of NBAD’s Corporate and Investment Banking Division.

Oil-rich Abu Dhabi has been investing in aviation-related businesses in recent years as it seeks to diversify its economy. The emirate’s government-owned carrier Etihad Airways also has been  expanding fast. 

NBAD’s outstanding loans to the transport industry increased to Dh6.36 billion by the end of 2008 from Dh5.16 billion in 200, Yassin said in a statement.

DVB Bank specializes in international transport finance, including aviation, shipping and land transport. 

Bertrand Grabowski, a member of DVB’s management board, said that DVB and NBAD both recognise the opportunity to provide both much-needed capital to the aviation industry. “We believe this is an opportune time to be investing in aviation assets,” Grabowski said in the statement.


----------



## noir-dresses

Airbus cruises comfortably in Middle East 
By Jane Ferguson, Business Features Writer
Published: September 27, 2009, 22:53


Dubai: In the midst of a global economic crisis which has battered the aircraft industry, the Middle East region remains a bright spot for plane makers such as the European giant Airbus. The strength of regional economies simply means less order cancellations and stronger finance facilities.

After selling 230 commercial jets in the region last year, Airbus has around 27 firm commitments so far this year, and letters of intent which should take sales to close to 40 so far.

Watch video: Flying in style in Airbus private jet 

"We expect to finish the year hopefully above 50," said Habib Fekih, President of Airbus Middle East.


----------



## noir-dresses

India’s Top Travel Agents Meet in Dubai 
Isaac John 


28 September 2009 
DUBAI — The annual conference of the Travel Agents Association of India, India’s largest and oldest travel industry group, is to open tomorrow in Dubai. The association, or TAAI, is meeting here for the first time, and organisers of the four-day event expect it to contribute to making Dubai and India more popular destinations for conferences and holidays alike. 

The conference marks an important step in the UAE’s effort to attract more visitors from India. With its burgeoning middle classes and their propensity to spend when travelling abroad, India — which has fared better than the UAE during the recession — is a prize of potential consumers for Dubai. 

“More than 800 delegates from India have so far registered for the conference. However, we expect more participants from India as well as the UAE when the conference session kicks off on Wednesday morning, following an inaugural ceremony on the previous night,” said Evelyn Vaz, a spokeswoman for the Dubai Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing, or DTCM, which is hosting the meeting. 

The DTCM expects the conference to promote Dubai’s key features and attractions to TAAI members, whose influence on the Indian outbound travel market is strong. The session is the first to be held by the Indian Travel Congress in the Middle East. It will aim to provide a platform for tourism and travel professionals from both countries to exchange information and strategies for boosting two-way tourism traffic. It also will focus on upgrading the skills of its members, Vaz said.

With its theme “The fittest will forge ahead,” the conference is to run from September 29 to October 2 at the Dubai International Convention & Exhibition Centre. Sri Sri Ravi Shankar, the head of India’s renowned Art of Living Foundation, will inaugurate a special session on September 30. Deepak Sukh, a global trainer for the travel trade, will address delegates on strategic management,  Vaz said. 

Besides highlighting the myriad holiday attractions of India, the conference will also showcase the key features of India’s medical tourism, particularly in the south Indian states of Kerala, Andhra Pradesh and Karnataka.

The DTCM and TAAI signed a memorandum of understanding in August to arrange the event. At the signing, DTCM Director General Khalid Ahmed bin Sulayem said that the emirate was “well placed to tap the huge growth opportunities the Indian market,” one of the biggest in the world in terms of tourist potential.

In 2008, the number of Indian guests staying at Dubai hotels increased by 20 per cent, according to the DTCM. More than four million Indians travelled through Dubai International Airport in the same year, it said.

The TAAI has over 2,400 active members including travel agents, tour operators, hotels, airlines and other service providers.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai International Airport sees double digit passenger growth in August*

Passenger traffic at Dubai International Airport grew by more than 10 percent in August, following double digit growth in the previous two months, it was announced on Monday.

The airport saw a 10.7 percent jump in passenger numbers last month, compared to increases of 10.3 percent in June and 12.6 percent in July, Dubai Airports Company said in a statement.

Dubai International handled a total of 3,729,879 passengers in August compared to 3,368,260 during the same period last year. 

The airport’s monthly passenger throughput exceeded the 3.7 million mark for the second time this year, following the record-breaking 3.76 million passengers recorded in July.

Consistent growth during the first eight months of 2009 has seen the year to date passenger traffic reach 26,878,331, compared to 25,182,526 for the corresponding period in 2008, an increase of 6.7 percent. 

Dubai continues to buck the global downturn in passenger traffic which has seen a seven percent contraction year-to-date.

Despite the global downturn, Dubai International is also holding on to its position among the world’s top five hubs for international cargo volumes. 

Dubai Airports Cargo handled a total of 163,427 tonnes of air freight in August 2009 compared to 158,714 tonnes in August 2008, up 2.9 percent.

On Sunday, Abu Dhabi Airports Company announced that passenger traffic grew by 2.5 percent in August.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/568724-dubai-sees-double-digit-passenger-growth-in-aug


----------



## noir-dresses

Since Etihad, and DAE have significant orders for this type, I will give updates on 788 progression, aswell as A350 family


Boeing plans significant wiring change to 787 
By Jon Ostrower

Boeing will introduce a new wiring standard for the 787 to reduce weight, improve maintainability and address a spacing issue between wires, according to 787 supplier Spirit AeroSystems.

Starting with Airplane 13, 787 structural partners responsible for stuffing aircraft sections will deliver the revised wiring standard known as NC5 or Net Change 5, a consolidation of design changes that represent a minor blockpoint for the programme, says Harold Leslie, Spirit's senior manager for 787 systems integration.

Six bundles were eliminated with the latest NC5 revision, which also resolves issues with the distance of some wires from power feeders and other cables, says Leslie.

He adds that cables in the original configuration were picking up signals jumping from wire to wire. The consolidation of bundles was relatively limited on NC5, because the ring posts that affix each bundle to the structure has a limit of three-quarters of an inch in diameter.

Boeing says that the original wiring definition - not the NC5 standard - will fly on ZA001 when it makes its maiden flight later this year. Boeing adds that the original wiring definition has been cleared for flight.

The first batch of production 787s - seven through 12 - will have the existing wiring removed and reinstalled to bring the aircraft to the latest NC5 standard.

To date, Spirit has delivered ten 787 shipsets to Boeing, which consist of six flight test aircraft and four production 787s.

Boeing plans an entry into service for the 787 by the end of 2010. Boeing currently holds 850 orders for the type.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^noir I think you should cool down a little bit with the article posting. i think we should just keep the MAJOR articles in here for discussion. otherwise this thread becomes less about discussion and more about posting tons and tons of articles that any one of us can find on the internet. becomes almost like a heavily spammed email inbox. my 2 cents.


----------



## AltinD

I fully agree!


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> ^noir I think you should cool down a little bit with the article posting. i think we should just keep the MAJOR articles in here for discussion. otherwise this thread becomes less about discussion and more about posting tons and tons of articles that any one of us can find on the internet. becomes almost like a heavily spammed email inbox. my 2 cents.


OK, not a problem, just thought it could be informative


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates and Etihad Airways start hiring again *

.................Flight International quoted Clark as saying says that with "growth, in terms of aircraft induction, continuing apace the lines crossed in September and we're recruiting 494 cabin crew between now and February".............

..........Hogan said the airline is now recruiting again, but "every job has to go through an HR review board and has got to be essential to the business".........

*Furthermore, Emirates, according to the report, is taking 22 widebody aircraft in the current financial year ending March 31, 2010, and would boast a fleet of 15 Airbus A380s by the middle of next year.*

http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles...0012009_f504ed209a264d6796baf66c762cfe46.aspx


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai beats world trend, sees strong rise in jet fuel demand *

The demand for jet fuel rose in Dubai in the tail end of summer months even though it subsided almost across the world, traders and analysts said.......

...."Dubai's jet fuel demand is expanding really well when everyone else's is contracting, so even though Dubai volumes are surging, the overall regional jet fuel market is still weak," Owain Johnson, a Singapore-based official with the energy advisory company Argus, told Emirates Business....

http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles...0012009_00e91d50d55a4e349a0ec4a2ae25ff06.aspx


----------



## AltinD

Errrrrrrrr ...............................


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^
Sorry if you find all the posts annoying but I did make an attempt to only post a link and the main information and I don't want to fight but the articles seems to be important in my point of view because it shows that Dubai's Aviation industry is recovering.


----------



## Naz UK

The whole point of a forum is to DISCUSS ideas and share opinions, not mindlessly post news stories from the internet - that would make this erm, a news site, not a forum. I'm sure Sir Richard E. Forume, (1946-2001) the founder of the first ever internet forum would be turning in his grave if he knew what you are doing to his concept.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^
But you need information to discuss something otherwise what would you be discussing?


----------



## Naz UK

^^ See!!! You commented without posting a news story. Congratulations! I knew you could do it.

Now, if only Noir-thingamebob can get the hang of it...


----------



## noir-dresses

What uuuuuuup Naaaaaaaz, how's it cracking ?

So what is take on Emirates, and Etihad hiring new staff, certainly looking good if you ask me.

I heard from a reliable source who works in Emirates that next to no one took that unpaid leave they were offering there employees because they were affraid they would not have a job waiting for them when they return.


----------



## Naz UK

^^ Excellent. Well done.


----------



## luv2bebrown

@noir
around 3000 staff took unpaid leave including myself. i know a few people who took unpaid leave as well.

anyway emirates premium classes are recovering FAST. first and business class seat sales have been picking up a lot recently. and yes they are hiring quite a bit now... not just crew, quite a few jobs have been posted lately. but no way to tell if its due to expansion, or if theyre just replacing those who quit.

have you any of u guys seen the new ads on tv anywhere (CNN, BBC?)?


----------



## AppleMac

noir-dresses said:


> I heard from a reliable source who works in Emirates that next to no one took that unpaid leave they were offering there employees because they were affraid they would not have a job waiting for them when they return.


au-contraire...

Quiet a few took unpaid leave and didn't bother returning when it ended


----------



## noir-dresses

That's what a flight attendent told me who work's in Emirates, and was back in late July, early August. Any way it's good to see they're hiring again, and by next year the fleet should be so much larger. I've flown alot this year with them, and there load factor was always very good, as a matter of fact I just booked another flight. 

Did see they're adverts on CNN, looks good as usuall.

Just by interest, what do you do in Emirates.

I have a A380 captain in my building, nice guy. We talk alot about planes, and he said he'll take me to the Emirates flight simulator to experience that, can't wait.


----------



## MoHasanie

The new adverts are awesome! I love the adverts Emirates makes.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates is looking seriously at 600 seat capacity A380's to get maximum capacity out there dubai airport slots. I can see them leaving the suits on the top floor the way it is already, and placing business at the front of the bottom floor. I can even see them changing the economy layout from 3-4-3 to 3-5-3 and really packing them in there. So much for the comfort, the acountants are taking over.


----------



## BinDubai

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates is looking seriously at 600 seat capacity A380's to get maximum capacity out there dubai airport slots. I can see them leaving the suits on the top floor the way it is already, and placing business at the front of the bottom floor. I can even see them changing the economy layout from 3-4-3 to 3-5-3 and really packing them in there. So much for the comfort, the acountants are taking over.


God i hope not. They should keeo the current configuration because any lose in Quality and comfort will draw passengers away from their premium cabins.

instead they should order more A380s. and Fix the A340's Business class . Semi flat beds suck lol :bash:

Also if you consider the noise the reason the first and business are on the top is to have less noise and be somehow insulated from the engine's sound and children in economy :lol:


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^the A380 is quiet as hell EVERYWHERE. you can barely hear the engines on the lower deck. the children in economy is another story completely


----------



## noir-dresses

Those A340 and A330 business class seats are so out of date, that's one of the big reason's Emirates is still considerd a 4 star airline at Skytrax. 

The only 5 star airline in the middle east is Qatar, and it will be a hard act to follow once there new airport is finished.

Even Asiana, and Kingfisher made it to 5 star status.

Come on Emirates, you can get there.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^I think that problem will only be sorted once they phase out their older aircraft, rather than by retrofitting the old aircraft. anyway, i think emirates is now less concerned about customer service/inflight product ratings, and more concerned about passenger traffic and profit. since the mid 90s, emirates has shifted from a product marketing strategy, to the brand marketing strategy as evidenced by its latest advertising campaign.

etihad or Qatar may have better service, a better product and cheaper prices, but I dont think EK management cares so long as people keep buying emirates. as we've seen in the past, service improvements lately have only come about when competition on certain routes started affecting EK passenger loads (eg: Indian routes and JET airways). there isnt so much a desire to LEAD in terms of service anymore. its all about profit and expansion. as far as I know, Etihad and Qatar are still loss making carriers, and being full service carriers, they can only continue to capture market share with their low prices for so long. and let's be realistic, who REALLY buys Qatar/Etihad for the service? not many. Its their low prices that make them attractive.


----------



## noir-dresses

Good point. 

The larger Emirates becomes, the harder it is to keep 5 star ratings. Just look at American carriers, there fleets are soo large that when they order a replacement aircraft, it takes decades to recieve there order's, and by the time they recieve them another replacement is already in the pipelines.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I like the fact that Emirates is growing, but there service really sucks now. I was travelling to Karachi last week, and the service was terrible. 
The food tasted stale, and was opened from before. I think someone took the meal than they returned it back. And moreover, i don't think there was enough food for all the passengers. Cause they started serving food, and then they stopped for a half hour. 

The crew also had so much attitude. They were getting mad at passengers for not closing the baggage compartment - something they should do!
And they didn't even serve drinks on a 2 hour flight!! When we asked the stewardess, she told us that we should have placed a "drink order" before the flight departed. And then she came back before the flight landed with a glass of water. I had asked for some coke! 
The crew also shouted at this old woman, for not understanding what they said the first time. Who do they think they are!!

I plan to lodge a complain to Emirates on the service for that flight.


----------



## HateTorch

luv2bebrown said:


> --- snip ---
> as far as I know, Etihad and Qatar are still loss making carriers, and being full service carriers, they can only continue to capture market share with their low prices for so long. and let's be realistic, who REALLY buys Qatar/Etihad for the service? not many. Its their low prices that make them attractive.


I have recently taken a total 14hr to/fro trip with Qatar, and I think their service is good. EK is also good, so far from my experience.
Thanks for your info, maybe I should now start trying Qatar Airways more often than EK now ...
But most importantly, I am getting sick of EK's menu now.


----------



## noir-dresses

lamb, chicken, pasta, and what else ? it's always the same


----------



## luv2bebrown

HateTorch said:


> I have recently taken a total 14hr to/fro trip with Qatar, and I think their service is good. EK is also good, so far from my experience.
> Thanks for your info, maybe I should now start trying Qatar Airways more often than EK now ...
> But most importantly, I am getting sick of EK's menu now.


buy whatever works for you. 
my friends who don't live in la-la land hardly travel on emirates because of the prices. being leisure travellers, they're happy to add a few hours to their total travel time by adding a qatar/gulf air stop over in doha/bahrain or by driving to abu dhabi to catch an etihad flight if that means saving several hundred dirhams.

my rich friends on the other hand don't give a crap about money and will choose a nonstop emirates flight to San Francisco, rather than do a BA DXB-LHR-SFO just to save a "measly" grand or two. like i said, service doesn't really seem to be an overriding factor (unless the airline is crap) when people choose airlines. so long as service is good/acceptable, the three primary determinants will be price, convenience and airmiles/loyalty schemes. 5 star service is nice but isn't a requirement i guess when 4 star will do just fine.


----------



## BinDubai

killerk said:


> Emirates is past...Etihad is the future!!


false statement my friend.

Emirates and Etihad are competing in two different markets,

Emirates = profits + expansion + customer service

Etihad = losses + break even point keeps getting extended over and over again + very very bad customer service.

Etihad is actually loosing money everyday, compared to Emirates who are actually making money.

you can't compare the ones who started the industry to the ones that follow in 

Emirates established the UAE on the world's Aviation map were Etihad is sponging of Emirates success.

two distinct things


----------



## noir-dresses

I agree, same goes for Qatar.

Gulf Air still has alot of restructuring to do, nice to see they have made some new aircraft order's, new airport wouldn't be bad.


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> Any predictions on the new routes Emirates might have in the next six month's ?


ive heard boston and chicago next year. could just be horse shit though. or bullshit. whichever you prefer.


----------



## BinDubai

noir-dresses said:


> I agree, same goes for Qatar.
> 
> Gulf Air still has alot of restructuring to do, nice to see they have made some new aircraft order's, new airport wouldn't be bad.


exactly.

Gulf Air needs restructuring / refinancing / and probably merging with another Airline Company


----------



## killerk

BinDubai said:


> false statement my friend.
> 
> Emirates and Etihad are competing in two different markets,
> 
> Emirates = profits + expansion + customer service
> 
> Etihad = losses + break even point keeps getting extended over and over again + very very bad customer service.
> 
> Etihad is actually loosing money everyday, compared to Emirates who are actually making money.
> 
> you can't compare the ones who started the industry to the ones that follow in
> 
> Emirates established the UAE on the world's Aviation map were Etihad is sponging of Emirates success.
> 
> two distinct things


If there was no Abu Dhabi, there would have been no UAE in the first place!!!


----------



## killerk

BinDubai said:


> exactly.
> 
> Gulf Air needs restructuring / refinancing / and probably merging with another Airline Company


Gulf Air just needs sensible board members....not the micro-managers they have currently!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Gulfair are always changing there management like every 2 years. They also don't have a fixed out plan for the future, of the airline because of constantly changing management and limited money resources.


----------



## BinDubai

killerk said:


> If there was no Abu Dhabi, there would have been no UAE in the first place!!!


Relax, the union idea was started in Dubai by late Sheikh Rashid  adn suggested on late Sheikh Zayed .

If it wasn't for both of them the UAE would have been impossible to achieve.

besides Al Nahayan and Al Maktoum Are cousins in the end , this goes beyond what you see in the internet my friend 

besides what the hell does your point has to do with my post ? :bash:


----------



## BinDubai

killerk said:


> Gulf Air just needs sensible board members....not the micro-managers they have currently!!


Gulf Air needs to find another market. 

As simple as that. They CANNOT and i mean CANNOT compete in the gulf market anymore.


----------



## docc

BinDubai said:


> Relax, the union idea was started in Dubai by late Sheikh Rashid  adn suggested on late Sheikh Zayed .
> 
> If it wasn't for both of them the UAE would have been impossible to achieve.
> 
> besides Al Nahayan and Al Maktoum Are cousins in the end , this goes beyond what you see in the internet my friend
> 
> besides what the hell does your point has to do with my post ? :bash:


They were cousins? Interesting. I am not sure a lot of people know that.


----------



## BinDubai

docc said:


> They were cousins? Interesting. I am not sure a lot of people know that.


distant cousins 

let me Draw you a Diagram ( by the way there are 7 other branches of bany yas i couldn't mention due to limited horizontal space + i think you got the point  )

Bany Yas
|
| | | | | |
Al Falahi Al Falasi Al Qubaisi Al Suwaidi Al Marar Al Bu-Khail ( Al kahili) 
| | | |
Al Nahayan Al Maktoum Al Hamed Al Salmeen​


----------



## docc

^^ Thanks for the info.


----------



## HateTorch

Sorry about hijacking the thread here. I hope the Emirates fanboys get to read this ... 
Qatar has this cheese snack roll (wrapped in tiny boxes) for short trips. 
Yum yum delicious. 
Currently Emirates offer only cold hard buns, which are a total yucks !! hno:

This is an area Emirates can learn from Qatar.

ps: I have already submitted an email feedback to Emirates, but I doubt it will get read.


----------



## luv2bebrown

haha ill do you a favor and send in a suggestion


----------



## Bekhit

booked myself a flight on qatar airways to Paris on a really good rate for next month. Got it at @ Dhs 2240


----------



## BinDubai

HateTorch said:


> Sorry about hijacking the thread here. I hope the Emirates fanboys get to read this ...
> Qatar has this cheese snack roll (wrapped in tiny boxes) for short trips.
> Yum yum delicious.
> Currently Emirates offer only cold hard buns, which are a total yucks !! hno:
> 
> This is an area Emirates can learn from Qatar.
> 
> ps: I have already submitted an email feedback to Emirates, but I doubt it will get read.


don't worry my friend i will contact Shiekh Ahmad bin Saeed about your sandwich, do you prefer whole meal or white ? i'd go with wholemeal myself :lol:

to be honest i guess they need to warm their bread  but in first and business class they do offer a wide range of bread / meals / drinks and dessert.

they still need to warm the bread though


----------



## luv2bebrown

i was working at the ATM earlier this year and some dude came up to me and asked for sheikh ahmed's contact information. after explaining that I didnt have the information nor could i get it for him, and after repeatedly probing for why he wanted it, i learned the guy wanted to send his CV to sheikh ahmed directly.


----------



## Naz UK

I've met Sheikh Ahmed numerous times and would say he's probably the "nicest" and most down to earth Sheikh in the UAE.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I'd love to meet him one day. Does anyone know how i could meet him?


----------



## BinDubai

Naz UK said:


> I've met Sheikh Ahmed numerous times and would say he's probably the "nicest" and most down to earth Sheikh in the UAE.


^^ truth


----------



## noir-dresses

Airbus MRO Network welcomes Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies as new member 

http://www.airbus.com/en/presscentr...s_items/10_12_09_mro_network_adat_member.html

Nice to see that the UAE has joined the world's best in the MRO service's market. Simply out standing work.


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> I posted the A380's delivery's schedual a few weeks ago, check it out, it's not bad. You can actually see picture's of what stage production of each aircraft is at, and delivery dates.
> (...)
> The cabin crew showed us what the rest area looks like on the main floor, that was interesting. We even got to see first class, and the shower. It really has alot more space, and comfort than other aircraft.


Thanks, but i know that page, plane.spottingworld's production list, it's really an interesting website!

Your visit to the first class and the shower means that on your flight there were no first class-passengers on board? Or it was not a problem to visit that section? And to show the crew rest bunk, isn't it a safety concern?... 

I didn't fly that bird yet, hope to do it as soon as possible...


----------



## noir-dresses

zerozol said:


> Thanks, but i know that page, planespotters' production list, it's really an interesting website!
> 
> Your visit to the first class and the shower means that on your flight there were no first class-passengers on board? Or it was not a problem to visit that section? And to show the crew rest bunk, isn't it a safety concern?...
> 
> I didn't fly that bird yet, hope to do it as soon as possible...


We saw first class when the plane landed, and every one else exited the plane, they would'nt let us see it during the flight, makes sense.

Never crossed my mind that showing us the rest area was a safety concern, any way the crew saw half the passenger's were very curious, maybe that's why. You should see that thing from the outside, it's big, kind of looks like a container at the back of the plane. It take's up 7 row's of 4 seats. 

Since your in Hungary, Frankfrut is your best bet to fly on one, unless your crazy like me to go out of your way to London.


----------



## zerozol

^^

...or to join an airline as crew, to fly on it. 

Oh yes, at Emirates, they decided to have the crew rest bunk within the main deck, not in the cargo area... it's a strange decision, anyway. 
I saw a good article on Flightglobal, comparing the inside of Singapore's, Emirates' and Qantas' A380-types, there were all the seatplans as well.


----------



## noir-dresses

Expect Air France to have the best economy on there A380's with premier voyager seating, don't think they'll beat Emirates entertainment system though.


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> Expect Air France to have the best economy on there A380's with premier voyager seating, don't think they'll beat Emirates entertainment system though.


Where did you get this information from? 

The fact is, that there will be no "Premium Voyageur" (Premium Economy) on Air France's A380 initially.
"The Air France A380, which can carry 538 passengers is equipped with three cabins, 80 Business seats and 106 Voyageur-Economy seats on the main deck, and 9 Première seats and 343 Voyageur-Economy seats on the main deck." (Misspelling though, upper deck-main deck)

http://corporate.airfrance.com/en/p...ier-airbus-a380-dair-fra//back/126/index.html


They will introduce Premium Voyageur from this month, on B777-300ERs, and it will be extended on the long-haul fleet by the end of 2010, but no decision for the A380, according to this article:

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...um-voyageur-may-eventually-find-place-on.html

But Qantas has a premium economy on its A380, i suppose you know it.


----------



## noir-dresses

I didn't know that either, good one


----------



## noir-dresses

That whole Belgrade hub story seem's to be B.S. Look what Need4Weed posted who is a little more informed.

Let me clarify all this. First of all, Emirates DO NOT want to establish a hub in Belgrade, for a simple reason: their hub is, surprise, surprise - in Dubai. 
However they WILL establish a direct flight from Belgrade to Dubai, and they are counting on a large Serbian community down under, which is their main target market, plus they are offering excellent connections to the Far East, everything, of course, via Dubai. That's all. This hub story is a product of a semiliterate idiot, who pretends to be a journalist.


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> That whole Belgrade hub story seem's to be B.S. Look what Need4Weed posted who is a little more informed.
> 
> Let me clarify all this. First of all, Emirates DO NOT want to establish a hub in Belgrade, for a simple reason: their hub is, surprise, surprise - in Dubai.
> However they WILL establish a direct flight from Belgrade to Dubai, and they are counting on a large Serbian community down under, which is their main target market, plus they are offering excellent connections to the Far East, everything, of course, via Dubai. That's all. This hub story is a product of a semiliterate idiot, who pretends to be a journalist.


Where did he/she took these informations from?  And it would be nice if you cite it directly, because i didn't find this post...

I really doubt that Emirates wants to open a Dubai-Belgrade route. 

Why? Simple: it has already a very well established route to Vienna, wich is an important city in the region... Belgrade is not as important. 

What possible is: FlyDubai or Air Arabia opens routes, from Dubai and/or Sharjah... That is highly possible! They are included in this new bilateral agreement beside Emirates, Etihad and RAK Airways, as well as all the airports in the UAE! 
This agreement is not only about Emirates and Dubai...


----------



## AppleMac

zerozol said:


> Oh yes, at Emirates, they decided to have the crew rest bunk within the main deck, not in the cargo area... it's a strange decision, anyway.


not really - the A380's cargo bay is relatively small for the size of the aircraft - smaller than a 777 - so reducing the size would not be wise.


----------



## noir-dresses

You can expect to see the cargo bays getting even smaller once the extended range version come's out in the future.

Did you know that the crew resting area in the 777's are above the ceiling on the main deck. Boeing came up with that a few years ago, they have the same system on the 747's aswell.


----------



## zerozol

AppleMac said:


> not really - the A380's cargo bay is relatively small for the size of the aircraft - smaller than a 777 - so reducing the size would not be wise.


Wich variant of 777 are you thinking of?  And how did you compare the cargo areas? By weight? By volume? Both? 

By volume, B777-300ER (77W), the biggest 777, can take 8 pallets or 20 LD3 containers into its cargo area, A380 can take 13 pallets or 38 LD3... After full pax. load and their baggage, 777 can take more volume as A380 (because 777 is better in "passanger capacity/cargo volume capacity" comparison as A380).

The weight capacity would be an other important point of view, B77W's MTOW is 351 Tons, A380's is 560 Tons... I don't know how to calculate the NET cargo capacity, what remains after full pax. load and their baggage... :S

On airliners.net there is a thread about it, they said that the outcome is: B77W can take more cargo after full pax load, in terms of volume. 
But A380 can take more in terms of weight, because its relatively higher MTOW!


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> You can expect to see the cargo bays getting even smaller once the extended range version come's out in the future.
> 
> Did you know that the crew resting area in the 777's are above the ceiling on the main deck. Boeing came up with that a few years ago, they have the same system on the 747's aswell.


Yes, i know it, but as far as i remember, it was proposed 15 years ago, not "few years ago", but airlines around the world wasn' too enthousiastic at the beginning, just since some years. 
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6182926.html

At least since 8 years the idea is patented:
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6182926/description.html

...and approved by FAA:
http://www.allbusiness.com/legal/transportation-law-transportation-industry-aviation/6126026-1.html

And at least since 7 years in operation:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/305224/

But maybe there are older 777s with original overhead rest bunks, i don't know...

Hope that helped to all.


----------



## AltinD

It doesn't really matter when they entered service, when we know for what they're usually used. :laugh:


----------



## zerozol

AltinD said:


> It doesn't really matter when they entered service, when we know for what they're usually used. :laugh:


Okey, i just wanted to correct noir-dresses' wrong infos. 

Do you think the crew rest bunk is used as... an illegal gambling-saloon?


----------



## noir-dresses

Has it been 15 year's already, does time ever fly by. You know your stuff buddy. kay:


----------



## zerozol

Flydubai to begin daily flights to Sudanese capital

Khartoum will be airline's longest route

Gulf News Staff ReportPublished: 00:00 October 21, 2009

Dubai: Flydubai, Dubai's low cost airline, will start daily flights to the Sudanese capital Khartoum on November 8.

Flydubai's eighth destination, Khartoum, which sits at the confluence of the Blue and White Niles, is the capital of a rapidly growing economy. 

Well known for its oil trade, the country also boasts growing printing, glass manufacturing, food processing and textile businesses.

At a distance of 2,574 kilometres from Dubai, the flight to Khartoum will be the longest in flydubai's network, but the airline is keeping fares low with prices starting from just Dh325 one way, which includes all taxes and one piece of hand baggage weighing up to 10 kilos.

Gaith Al Gaith, CEO of flydubai, believes that the airline is meeting the demand of another under-serviced route.

"Sudan is a country with a tremendous potential for economic development and financial growth. The country is working hard to ensure there are significant business opportunities which are attractive to businessmen in the UAE and further afield, he said.

The route offers opportunities for the tens of thousands of Sudanese expatriates working in Dubai.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/flydubai-to-begin-daily-flights-to-sudanese-capital-1.517180


----------



## zerozol

Female pilot training breaks Emirati tradition

Etihad cadets complete first step to the cockpit

By Ahmed A. Namatalla, Staff Reporter, Gulf NewsPublished: 00:00 October 20, 2009










Aisha Hassan Salim Ahmad Al Mansouri (left) and Salma Mohammad Basheer Al Beloushi with a scale model of an Etihad aircraft at the Etihad Airways headquarters in Abu Dhabi. Image Credit: Ravindranath/Gulf NewsImage 1 of 212


Abu Dhabi: Salma Al Beloushi's mother could not bear the sight of her 22-year-old daughter's face being lit up by flash bulbs as she posed for pictures with a model Etihad jet.

She walked out of the reception area at Etihad's head offices in tears, pursued by her daughter, one of the first two female Emiratis to complete the first of two stages of pilot training conducted by the airline.

"It's hard to see all my family here and my mother in tears and not get emotional," said Al Beloushi as she returned to a photo shoot by media photographers.

Aisha Al Mansouri, 20 who joined the programme straight out of high school, joined Al Beloushi yesterday to receive certificates of completion of a rigorous 18-month training programme.

In just eight more months, Al Mansouri and Al Beloushi will become qualified A320 first officers, or co-pilots.


Breaking traditions


For the two women, putting on their uniforms, complete with golden wing pins and caps, meant going against generations of tradition that has kept women out of fields such as aviation.

"It's something new for Emirati women," said Al Beloushi. "My mother has been very supportive and so has the rest of my family. Sometimes I had to tolerate teasing by the boys. They would joke about how I am going to make a great coffee and juice server.

"But once I put my uniform on, it changed everything."

Al Beloushi, who had been studying nursing, said she decided to apply for the pilot training programme after seeing Etihad's advertisement in a local paper. 
She said it represented a challenge and opportunity to make her family proud.

For Al Mansouri, pilot training came as a logical choice. It represented an opportunity for a guaranteed job in less than three years, she said, and a chance to join the ranks of pilots in her family.

Al Mansouri's sister, Mariam, is already a veteran fighter pilot with the UAE Armed Forces and her brother, Ali, is a helicopter pilot for Abu Dhabi Police.
"It used to be hard to believe that a UAE national can be at the helm of an aeroplane, be it male or female," said Al Mansouri's father, Hassan. "Now it is becoming a reality with my own daughter. It's a beautiful feeling."

The training programme offered by Etihad to UAE nationals and foreign students, allows prospective pilots to start from scratch and become qualified first officers for the airline in about 26 months.

Training, which could cost around $50,000 (Dh184,000) or more in the United States, is given free of charge provided graduates sign a pledge that they will work for Etihad for at least five years.

Matthew Dowell, head of Etihad's Cadet Pilots Programme, said the 12 Emiratis who graduated yesterday, including Al Beloushi and Al Mansouri, received 750 hours of class time and more than 200 hours of flight time in small single and twin-engine planes.

The next and final phase of training will see the students step into A320s first as observers from the jump seat, then as co-pilots in training under the supervision of designated captain trainers such as Dowell.

Etihad typically uses the narrow-bodied A320s for flights of less than four hours.

"It's a huge step for them," said Dowell.

"But it's a step that we take very slowly. We give them a lot of ground training and we don't send them until they're ready."

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/female-pilot-training-breaks-emirati-tradition-1.516814


----------



## luv2bebrown

20 years old and in months will be a first officer.
a dream for the rest of us


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai had passenger traffic increase of 19.5 % in September*

Dubai International records largest traffic increase in 23 months
Figures show 19.5 per cent rise in passenger traffic in September compared to 2008. 

The figure represents the highest monthly growth rate since October 2007 when passenger numbers jumped 25.9 per cent.

:banana:

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...argest-traffic-increase-in-23-months-1.517343


----------



## noir-dresses

Came across this, a little off topic, enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivjy...99377BCD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=61

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gusq...99377BCD&index=62&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL


----------



## luv2bebrown

cargo plane crash in sharjah. 6 dead. RIP


----------



## Imre

luv2bebrown said:


> cargo plane crash in sharjah. 6 dead. RIP


The Sudanese registered plane veered sharply to the right after take-off and flipped before crashing.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/emergencies/plane-involved-in-accident-at-sharjah-airport-1.517425

RIP


----------



## zerozol

'Plane was in air but nose would not lift' before it crashed in Sharjah

Expert says the crashed aircraft may have been overloaded

By Abbas Al Lawati, Staff Reporter, Gulf NewsPublished: 00:00 October 22, 2009

The crash call came around 3.30pm and the fire was put out in two hours.

Dubai: The pilot of the cargo plane that crashed in Sharjah on Wednesday is likely to have deliberately nosedived the plane away from a populated area when he realised that the aircraft could not be saved, said another pilot who witnessed the crash.

An Azza Airline Boeing 707 that was leased to Sudan Airways crashed on to a road close to the Sharjah airport on its way to Khartoum on Wednesday, killing all six people on board. Sudanese captain Mohammad Ali, a resident of Sharjah, was flying the plane.


Struggling

Ramsey Yaseen, the first officer of a commercial airline that flies out of Sharjah, said he was playing golf at Sharjah's Golf and Shooting Club when he realised that the pilot was struggling to take off.

"I noticed it and thought that he was not going to make it," said Yaseen. "I see this all the time with cargo planes. If they are heavy, it often takes the pilot a while to lift the nose of the plane to climb."

The plane was in the air but the nose would not lift, he said. According to Yaseen, the pilot then took a 15 to 20 degree turn to the right followed by "a severe turn" to approximately 90 degrees, with the left wing pointing upwards and the right wing pointing down.That led the plane to crash nose first onto the road.

"Since the nose was the first to hit the ground, it is impossible for the pilot to have survived," he said.

"I'm almost positive that the pilot decided to take the plane down there because he knew he was not going to make it. He wanted to prevent the plane from crashing into a populated area so he nosedived onto a quiet road," he said.

"There was an instant fireball, it was huge. Everything was destroyed. The flames went as high as 91 metres. We were around 274 metres away and could feel the heat, so we started running," he said. It only took "about seven to eight seconds" from the time the pilot lost control of the aircraft to the time it crashed, he said.

"The engine was everywhere. We even found two or three pieces of the plane on the golf course."

Ahmad Yaseen, 28, from Pakistan, said he noticed that the pilot was trying to save warehouses in the area.

"The plane took off in front of us but was not balanced in air. I don't think it was the pilot's fault, the plane was probably overloaded. However, I did notice that the pilot tried to save the warehouses which it could have crashed into, and veered it to the barren land on its right," he said.

Albert Dias, who works in Sharjah's SAIF zone, said he saw the crash from his office cafeteria. He reported seeing something "fall off" the plane.

"An aircraft with what appeared to be red and green striped livery took off and a dark grey panel about the size of a motorcycle appeared to have fallen off from the left part of the aircraft," he said.

"The aircraft then swerved gradually to the right and appeared to lose altitude before it was obscured by other buildings from where we were standing. About 10-15 seconds later all we heard was a faint thud followed by the plumes of smoke," he said.

With inputs from Huda Tabrez, Community Web Editor

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/e...ot-lift-before-it-crashed-in-sharjah-1.517696


----------



## zerozol

^^








Image Credit: Oliver Clarke/Gulf News









Image Credit: Ahmed Ramzan/Gulf News









Image Credit: Oliver Clarke, Gulf News









Image Credit: Oleg Vakushin/Gulf News reader









Image Credit: Oliver Clark/Gulf News


----------



## zerozol

Sharjah air crash: How it happened

A Sudanese registered plane veered sharply to the right after take-off and flipped before crashing in Sharjah, killing six people. Here's a look at how the crash happened.
http://gulfnews.com/multimedia/graphics/sharjah-air-crash-how-it-happened-1.517788

(Click on the link: on the image showing the major points of this short flight, move your mouse over the red numbers to see the aircrafts position!)


----------



## BinDubai

usually old air planes and saving costs in maintenance

very sad indeed


----------



## luv2bebrown

the pilot is a hero


----------



## BinDubai

indeed^^

RIP


----------



## Wannaberich

zerozol said:


> Female pilot training breaks Emirati tradition


First women drivers now this.hno:


----------



## Naz UK

^^A **** and sexist? Nice.


----------



## BinDubai

Wannaberich said:


> First women drivers now this.hno:


you are confusing two countries here.  it is not the an Emiraty issue.

besides being a pilot is totally different than driving and yes it does break the Society norms.

not against it, but not a big fan. They want to be pilots , the constitute protects their right. 

but personal consequences are personal risks they would bare


----------



## Wannaberich

Naz UK said:


> ^^A **** and sexist? Nice.


Put those claws away you bitch.


----------



## Wannaberich

BinDubai said:


> you are confusing two countries here.  it is not the an Emiraty issue.
> 
> besides being a pilot is totally different than driving and yes it does break the Society norms.
> 
> not against it, but not a big fan. They want to be pilots , the constitute protects their right.
> 
> but personal consequences are personal risks they would bare


JOKE:
n.
Something said or done to evoke laughter or amusement, especially an amusing story with a punch line.
A mischievous trick; a prank.
An amusing or ludicrous incident or situation.
Informal. 
Something not to be taken seriously; a triviality: The accident was no joke.
An object of amusement or laughter; a laughingstock: His loud tie was the joke of the office.


----------



## BinDubai

Wannaberich said:


> JOKE:
> n.
> Something said or done to evoke laughter or amusement, especially an amusing story with a punch line.
> A mischievous trick; a prank.
> An amusing or ludicrous incident or situation.
> Informal.
> Something not to be taken seriously; a triviality: The accident was no joke.
> An object of amusement or laughter; a laughingstock: His loud tie was the joke of the office.


i think you misread my post. we are talking about two different things ^^

please read again and try to understand what i am talking about


----------



## noir-dresses

VIDEO: Sharjah 707 crash footage shows unexplained falling object 

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...footage-shows-unexplained-falling-object.html


----------



## iownyou

Dubai records 19.5% traffic rise 


Dubai International remains the only airport among the top 10 worldwide in terms of global passengers to show positive growth in every quarter this year. (EB FILE) 





By 

Staff Writer on Thursday, October 22, 2009 

Dubai International recorded an increase of 19.5 per cent in passenger traffic in September, the highest monthly growth rate since October 2007 when numbers jumped 25.9 per cent, said the chief executive of the airports company.

It is also the fourth consecutive month of double-digit passenger traffic growth.

Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports, said Dubai International remains the only airport among the top 10 worldwide in terms of international passengers to show positive growth in every quarter this year.


http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles...0222009_bff5c99a32df4ad79e1f6ce4e99f14be.aspx


----------



## noir-dresses

that's a repost


----------



## Naz UK

I'm very suspicious of Dubai Airports' (or any UAE gov. departments' for that matter) official statistics - there's very little transparency or independent auditing, despite what you get told. I would like to see concrete evidence as to how in a global downturn of such magnitude as 2008/09, there figures are on the increase. There is clearly a noticable decline in tourism figures (according to hotels and their respective room rate discounts), we all know expats have left in their thousands and incoming figures are not as bouyant as last year - so who the hell are all these "extra" people who have entered the UAE - ghosts? As for transit figures, that too doesn't figure, since by its own admission, the article talks about Dubai bucking the trend of a global downturn in airport passenger numbers. So unless dead people have found a new favourite airport, i'm taking these figures with a pinch of salt.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^well im sure tourism is down, but in terms of transit passengers, these articles clearly state the middle east is an oasis of growth in the global airline industry. there is a global downturn (shrinkage?), but here in the middle east, a downturn simply meant slowed growth. so to me those numbers sound about right.

in my opinion, the fact that there is no news about tourism figures means its not doing well. remember the whole 15million tourists a year by 2010/2015? we dont hear much about that anymore. the city is boasting about airport passenger news on the other hand, which leads me to believe these numbers are credible.


----------



## zerozol

Sharjah 707 crash inquiry confirms part fell from jet
By David Kaminski-Morrow


United Arab Emirates investigators have confirmed that part of the airframe from the Azza Air Transport Boeing 707-330C which crashed at Sharjah last week fell from the jet during take-off.

The UAE's General Civil Aviation Authority says part of the aircraft's structure "located around the engine" separated from the 707 as it departed on 21 October.

It has temporarily banned Azza Air Transport from operating to the UAE until the inquiry is complete.

In a preliminary report into the accident the GCAA says the aircraft had been carrying air conditioning units, automotive parts, computers and tools, and was transporting a crew of six, none of whom survived.

The 707's departure to Khartoum, at 15:29, was captured on airport surveillance cameras and video footage had indicated a falling object as the aircraft climbed away.

The GCAA says the aircraft part - the identity of which has yet to be fully disclosed - separated from the 707 and dropped onto the runway.

Around 20 seconds into the flight, it adds, the aircraft was "found to be on a right turn" which continued until the aircraft struck the ground, some 1.2km from the approach end of Sharjah's runway 12.

The GCAA says the ban on Azza's operations is a "preventive measure".
It has drawn together an investigation team, headed by five GCAA members. 

While the inquiry is at an early stage, it says there is no indication that Sharjah Airport operations or infrastructure contributed to the crash.

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...rash-inquiry-confirms-part-fell-from-jet.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I'm travelling with Etihad to Istanbul, after a very long time. I usually use Emirates just because its convienient, but i've decided for a change. 

Already even before boarding my flight, i'm facing problems. I cannot access my ticket from there website. I wanted to change my meal options, but i cannot even get in.

It took me 15 minutes to find out where i could check my itenerary, because the website was so confusing. I ultimately had to use the website site map to find the link. 
And after getting there and typing in my refrence code, it says its invalid and its an error. 

I also faced problems when i was booking the ticket. When i searched for flights to Istanbul, every ticket option said "last 4 seats". And it did not list all the flights avalible on that day. I had to meet up with a friend on one of the flights, and i needed that specific flight. Inorder to get that flight i had to use there timetables to get the flight number, which i then typed in myself to get to the flight option. And even after getting that option, a sign also claimed "last 4 seats". Anyways i booked it in a rush becuse i was under the impression i wouldn't be able to get the flight and ironically enough, when i finally made the payment and chose my seats, 3/4 of the aircraft was empty. 

I've heard that Etihad does not have exellent service, but it certainly doesn't meet airline standards. I think they've spent more time on their flashy new first class suite interactive presentation, then actually on the main motif of there website which is, to book tickets. Overall compared to the Qatar Airways website, its pretty lousy. And its no where near as good as the Emirates website.


----------



## Wannaberich

moscowboy said:


> Most Russian tourists stay around their hotels and beaches and eat at their hotels because most tours include food and transfers and sightseeing, gratuity etc.. one price covers everything. The food is usually typical Thai food buffet - rice, veg plus some fish and sometimes chicken.
> The point is , these all inclusive 5* hotel trips are cheaper than in Dubai.


You're saying Russinas dont like sandwiches?


----------



## Wannaberich

zerozol said:


> ^^
> Don't take as an offence, but i think Dubai doesn't want to be a "cheap" destination for russian tourists...
> It has positioned itself as a premium leisure destination (a lot of luxury hotels, Burj al Arab, premium stores and restaurants, etc.), not a "normal" beach-area for the middle class.


Its totally unrealistic to get the kind of tourist numbers Dubai wants if they are only going to try and attract the rich.
There's nothing wrong with attracting the ordinary working classes who have money to spend.


----------



## zerozol

Wannaberich said:


> Its totally unrealistic to get the kind of tourist numbers Dubai wants if they are only going to try and attract the rich.
> There's nothing wrong with attracting the ordinary working classes who have money to spend.


Yes, it seems to be unrealistic, and you're right, but it's not my fault... 

Look, if i only look around here, in my country (Central Eastern Europe): at the travel agencies, there is LESS Dubai offer than Thailand, for example (and the majority of the offers is to the Mediterranean area, so Greece, Spain, Italy, Tunisia, etc.).

And about the prices: if there is one, then Dubai goes around the same price as Thailand (the distance from here is the double!) 

Thailand is cheaper than Dubai, that's a matter of fact. Both in hotel room prices, food, shopping, etc.


----------



## AltinD

Come on guys, Dubai is not competing with Thailand, two different tourist destinations. 

... Having said that I was supposed to be there now, returning tomorrow. :shifty:


----------



## zerozol

^^ That's what i tried to talk about... 

News from Etihad:

Etihad to open two Japanese routes
By David Kaminski-Morrow


Middle Eastern carrier Etihad Airways is to open its first Japanese services early next year, with connections to Tokyo and Nagoya.

The Abu Dhabi-based airline will operate five-times weekly to Tokyo Narita from 27 March, using three-class Airbus A330s.

But it will begin Japanese service with an onward connection to Nagoya from Beijing from 1 February.

The Nagoya link will initially operate four times per week but increase to five from 27 March. Etihad will use two-class A330s on this route.

Etihad, which obtained Japanese route rights at the end of last year, says both routes are subject to final regulatory clearance.

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2009/10/27/333998/etihad-to-open-two-japanese-routes.html


----------



## noir-dresses

It's like there tag teaming here, Emirates has Osaka covered already :bowtie:


----------



## luv2bebrown

it used to fly to nagoya too. but i guess they cancelled that route?


----------



## nomarandlee

zerozol said:


> ^^
> Don't take as an offence, but i think Dubai doesn't want to be a "cheap" destination for russian tourists...
> It has positioned itself as a premium leisure destination (a lot of luxury hotels, Burj al Arab, premium stores and restaurants, etc.), not a "normal" beach-area for the middle class.


 Dubai isn't Monaco. A city of potential millions which plans to make one of its key industries tourism is going to be hard pressed to thrive exclusively off the fruit of the global elite and snubbing its nose at the global bourgeoisie class.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^
I think Dubai planned to be PRIMARILY a premium leisure destination, but made allowances for a more mid-priced tourism segment too. Contrary to popular belief, the majority of hotel rooms in Dubai are not actually 5*.


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> it used to fly to nagoya too. but i guess they cancelled that route?


Just a few week's ago Emirate's had Tokyo as one of there destination's via Nagoya, and a JAL connector to Tokyo.

If it's true that Etihad, or Abu Dhabi has bought into a cut of Emirate's, we should see there new destination's being different, like I said, Tag Teaming to cover the rest of the globe they hav'nt tapped into yet. Make's sense untill they can both have direct flight's to each destination in the future.


----------



## noir-dresses

nomarandlee said:


> Dubai isn't Monaco. A city of potential millions which plans to make one of its key industries tourism is going to be hard pressed to thrive exclusively off the fruit of the global elite and snubbing its nose at the global bourgeoisie class.


Correction, Monaco is not a city of potential million's, it is a city of million's, period. Nothing come's close to that kind of set up in the world.


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> Just a few week's ago Emirate's had Tokyo as one of there destination's via Nagoya, and a JAL connector to Tokyo.


through Osaka. they definitely cancelled nagoya.


----------



## moscowboy

noir-dresses said:


> Correction, Monaco is not a city of potential million's, it is a city of million's, period. Nothing come's close to that kind of set up in the world.


Isn't Monaco is a protectorate of France?
People go there because of easy laws and gambling. 
It has moderate climate and cheaper hotels.

Dubai is bigger and more modern and definitely more beautiful. 
But, Dubai has strict moral codes, 
No Gambling ,
restrictions on alcohol and 
hot desert climate.


----------



## AltinD

^^ There are no 'easy laws' in Monaco.


----------



## noir-dresses

moscowboy said:


> Isn't Monaco is a protectorate of France?
> People go there because of easy laws and gambling.
> It has moderate climate and cheaper hotels.
> 
> Dubai is bigger and more modern and definitely more beautiful.
> But, Dubai has strict moral codes,
> No Gambling ,
> restrictions on alcohol and
> hot desert climate.


Monaco is a small sovereign city-state, yes gambling is one of the attraction's. It is often regarded as a tax haven, and many of its inhabitants are wealthy and from foreign countries, making up a majority of the population, at around 84%. Break the law there, and you'll find out really quick how heavy handed they are.

Hotel room's on average are not cheap, maybe on the border's out side of Monaco you can get a good price.

Dubai is much bigger than Monaco's 2 km2 landmass, and population of 33,000. Part's of Dubai are more beautiful, and some part's are not, like the area's that look like your in a third world country, you just dont have that in Monaco.

Basically Monaco is the highest consentration of the world's Creme de la creme in one place.

They are two totally different location's. Monaco has typical Med climate. Alot of wealthy middle easterner's have realestate there.


----------



## zerozol

Dubai Airshow eyes 10% rise in exhibitors
by Sarah Cowell on Wednesday, 28 October 2009









SHOW STAR: The F22 Raptor will be one of Dubai Airshow's biggest attractions.

The number of exhibitors at this year’s Dubai Airshow is expected to grow by 10 percent despite the impact of the global economic crisis on the aviation industry, it was reported on Wednesday.

Show organiser F & E Aerospace said compared to world-famous shows such as Farnborough and Paris, Dubai's show, which starts on November 15, was growing "at a rapid rate".

“We have obviously not been immune to the economic situation. We haven’t had as many companies come back as we have done in the past, but we are growing at a rapid rate compared to some of the other shows, like Farnborough and Paris," said F & E Aerospace director Alison Weller in comments published by Arabian Supply Chain.

“Not only that, but a number of new companies have signed up to the show after witnessing the growth of passenger traffic in the Middle East, so they know this is an area to do business in and focus on, especially during the bad times,” she added.

The trade-only show was expected to be held at the new giant airport in Jebel Ali, Dubai, but due to ongoing delays the show has had to be relocated from Al Maktoum International Airport, back to its original home at Airport Expo. 

“Some 850 exhibitors attended the show in 2007, and this is expected to reach around 900 by the opening day of the show,” Weller added.

However, the outdoor static display for 2009 is expected to be smaller than that at the previous show in 2007, a reflection of the economic downturn, Weller admitted.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/571855-dubai-airshow-eyes-10-rise-in-exhibitors


----------



## noir-dresses

Check out the aircraft list for the show so far

http://dubaiairshow.aero/visitors/aircraft_list.html


----------



## siamu maharaj

No Russian planes.


----------



## AltinD

I loved the new uniforms that were showing in the F1 race. They looked all 4 months pregnant :lol:


----------



## zerozol

^^
Is there a new uniform? I thought the current uniform is from around the beginning of 2008...
I saw some pictures from the F1 event, and it seemed so that they are in that unifom. Or?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Well, I remember only the uniform they had since the establishment of the airline.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Naz UK said:


> Yes, thank you for such an impartial and independant review.
> 
> I absolutely hate Du, had a terrible experience with their products and customer service recently, will never use them again.
> 
> Best Regards
> Etisalat Head of Marketing
> UAE


No, i'm being honest. I hardly ever use Etihad, and when i did i had such a bad experience with them. 
They completely messed up my flight from Istanbul to Abu Dhabi. I had a return flight booked for the 31st on Etihad. And until the day of the flight i reconfirmed my bookings. When i arrived at the airport to check-in, the computer did not have any booking. Furthermore, the airline was a codeshare flight with Turkish Airlines - (something the website said nothing about). I had to guess that it was a codeshare becasue there was only 1 flight to Abu Dhabi that night. And also, Etihad doesn't even have a dedicated counter at Istanbul airport. All the airlines have one except Etihad. 
So after searching the entire check in hall, right at the end did i find the Abu Dhabi flight. I just planned to check-in all my luggage and then do some shopping at the airport. However to my suprise after getting to the counter, the Turkish airlines lady said my booking did not exist! 
I was so confused, and i didn't know what to do. So i tried to get an internet connection and tried to check in through there website. When i finally put in my refrence code and everything to my suprise the website showed i had a booking for November 1st!! This seemed impossible because i booked my ticket for 31st, i reconfirmed it, and i had proof of my ticket in my email. 

So when i took this to the uncooperative Turkish airlines staff, they said there is nothing we can do. I was not the only passenger suffering. 
They said i had the proof, but it was not in the computer, that i was travelling. Then after waiting 2 hours at the checkin desk, the Turkish airlines staff said that there was nothing they could do. And 20 minutes before the flight they suggested that i should buy a ticket and then get it refunded from Etihad. Since this was my last option i went to go book a new ticket. I tried again and asked some Turkish airline staff to look at my orginal booking again. They said it existed, but it was not in there computer system. Finally just before buying a new ticket, the Turkish staff called up the Etihad Airways supervisor in Abu Dhabi, and only then did they say that my booking did exist. 
Then, just 5 minutes before the flight, they rushed me through that airport. And its a pretty big airport, similar to DXB. They had to make the flight wait 15 minutes. And the security had to rush me through the security checks and passport control. 

I will never travel with them again. 
In terms of service Etihad is better than Emirates. The crew are nicer, food is better, and entertainment is quite similar. But they are so unorgained. And moreover they operate from such a horrible hub. Abu Dhabi airport was such a mess. People sleeping in this small tunnel which is full of arriving and departing passengers. No clear signs, and filthy bathrooms - there was poo on the floor in some of the toilets and nobody cleaned it up. 
They should really improve the Terminal 1. 
Terminal 3 was quite nice, but again because Etihad operates from both, the sgins get confusing. And suprisingly, walking distances are quite long. It took a good 15 minutes to walk from Terminal 3 to Terminal 1 which is quite a long distance for such a small airport. 

From now on, i'm just going to stick with Emirates or possibly Qatar Airways.


----------



## Naz UK

OK thanks, now I believe you.


----------



## zerozol

AltinD said:


> ^^ Well, I remember only the uniform they had since the establishment of the airline.


Then I don't understand what "new uniforms" did you see... i'm not in the UAE, that's why i'm asking if there is any news i missed?


----------



## AltinD

^^ The ones that you mentioned, duh ...


----------



## iownyou

flydubai to begin flights to Baku
flydubai's CEO, Ghaith Al Ghaith, said Baku, the capital of Azerbaijan, adds a new dimension to flydubai's network.

Staff Report Published: 17:46 November 3, 2009 
flydubai, Dubai's first low cost airline, will commence flights to the Azeri capital, Baku. Image Credit: WAM Dubai: flydubai, Dubai's first low cost airline, will expand its network into the former Soviet Union for the first time on Friday, November 20, when it commences flights to the Azeri capital, Baku.

The flight, FZ705, will leave Dubai at 1935hrs arriving in Baku after a flight of 2hrs 55 minutes at 2230hrs local time. The return flight, FZ706, will depart Baku at 2330hrs and arrive back in Dubai at 0220hrs local time the following day.

flydubai's CEO, Ghaith Al Ghaith, said Baku, the capital of Azerbaijan, adds a new dimension to flydubai's network.

http://gulfnews.com/flydubai-to-begin-flights-to-baku-1.522866


----------



## zerozol

AltinD said:


> ^^ The ones that you mentioned, duh ...


Erm, okey, i was a bit confused, shapely dude.


----------



## zerozol

Low costs, high productivity

Shaikh Rashid saw an opportunity to help generate the capital needed for the airport through airline ticketing

By Saifur Rahman, Business EditorPublished: 00:00 November 4, 2009









Dnata has come a long way since its inception in 1959. The history of Dnata is the history of Dubai's aviation industry.
Image Credit: Supplied

What started as the Dubai National Air Travel Agency (Dnata) in 1959, created to run the ground-handling operations at the then yet-to-open Dubai International Airport, is now an international player.

The late Shaikh Rashid Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, then Ruler of Dubai, was ahead of his time in understanding the power that an airport would have to transform Dubai.

"However, back in the 1950s, Dubai was still a small desert outpost, oil had not yet been discovered and the emirate did not have the estimated Dh733,000 needed to fin-ance the project," says a book being published to commemorate the 50th anniversary of Dnata.

Shaikh Rashid saw an opportunity to help generate the capital needed for the airport through airline ticketing. At that time in Dubai, airline tickets were sold through various merchants in the souqs.

In 1958, the Dubai government gave notice to carriers, aviation authorities in Sharjah (where the nearest airfield was located) and to those merchants in the souq holding agency deals, that it intended to nationalise the business.

"All tickets issued on Dubai territory would, from the beginning of 1959, have to be cleared through a new entity. This reform would effectively see the birth of the Dubai National Air Travel Agency (Dnata)," it says.

...

(more: http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/low-costs-high-productivity-1.522930 )


----------



## zerozol

Efficient airport management

Technology helps optimise ground-handling operations

By Nadia Saleem, Staff Reporter Published: 00:00 November 4, 2009

There is much that goes on behind the scenes at an airport. Jon Conway, senior divisional vice-president of Dnata Airport Operations (DAO) describes it as the churning feet of a duck under water, while all a passenger sees is an image of serenity.

Though glitches often occur, such as baggage mishandling, the airport operations arm of Dnata Group has improved its mishandling rates and is now comparable to the best airports in the world.

"We benchmark with the best airports in the world for efficiency, such as Frankfurt and Munich.

The airport that began with two airlines and a staff of six quickly grew from 2,000 passengers in 1958 to a whopping 37 million passengers in 50 years.
With the increasing number of passengers, the ground-handling operations had to be beefed up.

"Dh14 million has been invested in airport technology and next March we will introduce a new system to track all equipment, assets and staff at the airport with a system that uses GPRS technology," said Conway.

The business case for the investment was compelling, he said, stating the necessity to improve efficiency and accommodate the ever-growing demand. 

"We are trying to allocate resources more effectively, and we will get back the investment within 18 months."

An automation system that has been under-development for the past 25 to 30 years will soon be implemented at Dubai International Airport. Aside from that, smart X-ray technology will play a bigger role for baggage checking. Already in place at Terminal 3, this technology will also be introduced at Terminal 2.

He said that automation has improved security and with the new system in place, baggage-mishandling rates will improve further. "We have to mange capacity. We can't keep throwing away resources," he said.

Currently, DAO has a total staff of 6,200, who manage a daily movement of 615 aircraft.

The biggest challenge going ahead, he said, will be to keep pace with demand and improve at the same time.

"We worked hard to raise the bar here. Now, we have to be clever and try to improve further." said Conway.


----------



## HateTorch

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> --- snip --- from Istanbul to Abu Dhabi. I had a return flight booked for the 31st on Etihad. And until the day of the flight i reconfirmed my bookings. When i arrived at the airport to check-in, the computer did not have any booking. Furthermore, the airline was a codeshare flight with Turkish Airlines - (something the website said nothing about). -- snip ---
> They said i had the proof, but it was not in the computer, that i was travelling. -- snip -- not in there computer system. Finally just before buying a new ticket, the Turkish staff called up the Etihad Airways supervisor in Abu Dhabi, and only then did they say that my booking did exist.
> --- snip ---


For your scenario, I believe the fault lies with the Turkish Airport.
For whatever reasons, their informations systems are not in sync with the backbone.

But regarding poo in Etihad Airport, err is it really that bad ...???
Even Dubai T3 toilets can get really wet/dirty/smelly when the crowd is there ...


----------



## zerozol

Emirates to add 17 flights to Asia Pacific routes
by Andy Sambidge on Wednesday, 04 November 2009

Emirates said on Wednesday that it plans to increase its footprint in Asia Pacific next month with growth on its Bangkok, Sydney, Manila and Jakarta routes. 

Starting in December, the Dubai airline will introduce a fourth daily service to Bangkok, a third daily service to Sydney, two additional flights to Manila and one additional service to Jakarta. 

A total of 17 flights per week will be added between December and January, representing 13 percent growth in seat capacity, the carrier said in a statement. 

Post increase, the airline’s operation in Asia Pacific will increase to 187 flights per week. 

Richard Jewsbury, senior vice president, Commercial Operations Far East and Australasia, said: “The Middle East is one of the few regions that continues to record steady traffic growth, demonstrated by an 8 percen expansion in passenger demand since the beginning of the year.

"At the same time, Asian markets are rebounding with reports of resurgent traffic at key airports in the region. We are confident of seeing a recovery soon and are introducing additional capacity to serve the increasing demand.”

Dubai International Airport reported its fourth consecutive month of double-digit passenger growth in September 2009, with a 35 percent jump in traffic from Asia. Bangkok’s Suvarnabhumi Airport also roared ahead with 22.4 percent year-on-year growth.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/572514-emirates-to-add-17-flights-to-asia-pacific-routes


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

HateTorch said:


> For your scenario, I believe the fault lies with the Turkish Airport.
> For whatever reasons, their informations systems are not in sync with the backbone.
> 
> But regarding poo in Etihad Airport, err is it really that bad ...???
> Even Dubai T3 toilets can get really wet/dirty/smelly when the crowd is there ...


No i do not blame Turkish Airlines. I think it was a problem with Etihad and Turkish Airlines was being blamed for it. And also since the booking was made from Etihad, it shouldn't be the fault of the Turkish airline staff. 

As for the toilets, i do agree that its something that is seen everywhere. But, nobody cleaned it up. I went to the bathrooms and they were dirty, and 20 minutes later when i returned they were still the same filthy bathrooms. I am not blaming the airport for having dirty toilets since there were alot of illiterate people there who did not understand how to use them but they never even cleaned them.


----------



## luv2bebrown

*Emirates’ half-year profits of Dhs 752 million surpasses last year *

• Strong business growth continues with 18% more passengers carried 
• 165% increase in net profit over same period last year 
• Contribution to U.A.E economy in first six months estimated at Dhs 24 billion

DUBAI, U.A.E., 5th November 2009 - Emirates airline produced a net profit of Dhs 752 million (US$205 million), for the first six months of its current financial year ending 30th September 2009. This represents a 165 percent improvement compared to Dhs 284 million (US$77 million) net profits for the same period in 2008.

During this period the airline made an estimated direct contribution of Dhs 10 billion, and an estimated indirect contribution of Dhs 14 billion to the U.A.E economy, carrying over 13 million passengers and over 700,000 tonnes of cargo, and in the process also helped other businesses operating at Dubai International Airport achieve growth in revenue and traffic.

Emirates supported and stimulated growth in the aviation and tourism industry by continuing fleet and network expansion with eight new aircraft added, two new destinations launched and additional frequencies introduced; progressing its ongoing programme to install the latest inflight entertainment systems and mobile connectivity across its fleet; and investing in the training and retention of its 29,000-strong staff.

In addition the airline invested over Dhs 40 million to activate two major campaigns promoting travel to and via its Dubai hub: “Keep Discovering Dubai” launched with industry partners in April-June hosted over 2,000 travel and media representatives from all over the world to experience Dubai’s latest attractions; and “Meet Dubai”, Emirates’ largest investment to date in a single global advertising campaign, showcasing Dubai’s unique appeal through its people and residents.

HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates airline and Group said: “Emirates remained focused on its long-term strategy despite the global economic slowdown. We have continued to invest in our eco-efficient aircraft fleet; in strengthening our global route network; and also in supporting the infrastructure for our growing business.

“The months since the global meltdown have really tested our mettle. Unlike others in the industry, Emirates did not cut back on its product, service or people. Instead, we invested in these areas and looked to our people to develop ever more innovative ways to manage costs, improve efficiencies, reallocate resources, and drive alternative strategies for the business. Emirates’ latest half-year performance testifies to the airline’s strong business foundations and agility in adapting to the challenging global economic environment.”

In the first-half of its financial year 2009-10, Emirates posted strong business growth, both in terms of capacity on offer and traffic carried compared to the corresponding period in 2008, performance that has been in stark contrast to the current trend seen across the aviation industry. Capacity measured in Available Seat Kilometers (ASKM), grew by 22%, whilst passenger traffic carried measured in Revenue Passenger Kilometers (RPKM) was up 21 percent with Passenger Seat Factor sustained at a high level, averaging 77.5 percent, slightly down compared to 78.3 percent for last year. The volume of cargo uplifted was in line with last year.

Total revenue at Dhs 19.8 billion (US$ 5.4 billion) was lower by 13.5 percent compared with Dhs 22.9 billion (US$ 6.2 billion) recorded last year, largely reflecting lower passenger and cargo yields. However, total expenditure at Dhs 19.0 billion (US$ 5.2 billion) was 15.8% lower than Dhs 22.6 billion (US$ 6.1 billion) last year, helped by cost containment measures and lower jet fuel prices.

Sheikh Ahmed added: “While some say the green shoots of economy recovery are sprouting, we expect it will take at least another year or two, before demand for air transport and travel services starts picking up again. In the meantime, Emirates is well-placed to weather the rest of the storm. We will continue to chart our course with long-term goals in mind while staying flexible to maximise opportunities and mitigate risks.”

Emirates’ cash position (including held to maturity cash investments of Dhs 200 million) on 30th September was Dhs 6.7 billion (US$1.8 billion), compared to Dhs 7.4 billion (US$2.0 billion) six months earlier. This was after funding a significant ongoing capital expenditure programme that included pre-delivery payments for new aircraft on order, building projects in Dubai, and an upgrade of the interiors of some of the existing fleet. During the first half, Emirates successfully raised aircraft financing of Dhs 3.3 billion (US$0.9 billion).

Since April 2009, Emirates has launched passenger services to two new destinations, Durban and Luanda, expanding its global network which now spans 101 cities on six continents. 

Emirates' current fleet size is 139 aircraft. Since the beginning of its current financial year, the airline has received delivery of eight new wide body aircraft, with another 10 new jets scheduled to be delivered before the end of the financial year (31 March 2010).


----------



## AltinD

> ... a fourth daily service to Bangkok


Hmmmm .... :naughty:


... still starting at more then 3,000 AED is not cheap enough.


----------



## luv2bebrown

not hungry enough to pay 3000dh for for sandwiches eh?


----------



## AltinD

^^ I'd prefer my meal for free. When was told that wouldn't be possible anymore ... I cancelled my trip. 


(Oh, and QA was just 1550 AED)


----------



## Naz UK

... A fourth daily service to Bangkok? Hmmm interesting, since you don't seem to see that many Thai people on the streets of Dubai...

... Or, perhaps I was just visiting the wrong hotels and bars? :dunno:

Or perhaps I have an insufficient understanding of the intricate UAE/Thai government-backed human trafficking ring?

Ok that last comment was below the belt, but you get what I mean.


----------



## iownyou

Emirates H1 profit jumps 165% 


General view of Emirates Airline Terminal 3 at the Dubai International Airport. (DENNIS B. MALLARI) 






By 

Reuters on Thursday, November 05, 2009 

Emirates, the Arab world's largest airline, said on Thursday its net profit rose 165 per cent for the first half of its financial year, but warned air traffic demand was unlikely to pick-up for at least another year or two. 
"The months since the global meltdown have really tested our mettle," Emirates chairman Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum said in a statement. 

http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles/2009/11/Pages/EmiratesH1profitjumps165.aspx


----------



## noir-dresses

By asking for more loan's, but these are good because the airline makes money


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wannaberich said:


> Considering Emirates is owned by the goverment how can they afford this?


Well, maybe Emirates wasn't lying when they said the government didn't provide any funding to the airline. 
Or maybe this is why Tim Clark has been saying they are considering delaying aircraft - because they can't pay for them.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates Airlines will have more than a billion dollars of profit this year, and says Dubai World issue's won't effect them.

http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/emirates-expects-profits-to-cross-1b-1.542533


----------



## Flo Flo

Wasn't it planned for Emirates to start direct flights between Dubai and Bogota during January with a 772 LR ? Is this project cancelled?


----------



## moscowboy

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates Airlines will have more than a billion dollars of profit this year, and says Dubai World issue's won't effect them.


can't they use that profit to soften the financial situation of Emaar?


----------



## moscowboy

malec said:


> Just wondering, how much is Emirates worth?


The entire airlines sector world wide is losing money these days. 
Emirates cannot be worth much, at this time.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*This is good for Dubai......*

*Dnata to complete deal for UK airports business*

Dnata, the Dubai-based international airport services provider, on Thursday announced it will acquire two of the UK’s leading ground handling operations.

It is set to complete a deal for Plane Handling Ltd, which provides cargo and ramp handling services at London Heathrow Airport and cargo handling services at Manchester Airport. 

At the same time Dnata said it is also acquiring passenger and ramp handling operations at Terminal 3 & 4 at London Heathrow Airport from Aviance Ltd.

These acquisitions, which are valued at 15m pounds, mark Dnata's entry into the airport handling business in the UK and are due to be completed on January 30, 2010.

Once completed, Dnata will be operating at 19 airports in eight countries, including Australia, China, Pakistan, the Philippines, Singapore, Switzerland as well as the UAE. 

Gary Chapman, president, Dnata, said: "We are very pleased to add Heathrow and Manchester to our growing international network. These businesses already provide an outstanding quality of service to their airline customers in the UK and will be a perfect fit with our businesses in Dubai, Singapore, Switzerland, Australia and at other points across the globe.

"Dnata is committed to further developing the strengths of Plane Handling and ensuring that its airline customers continue to enjoy the highest possible levels of customer service.”

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/575091-dnata-to-complete-deal-for-uk-airports-business


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates to launch Amsterdam flights, more routes to follow*

Emirates is to launch flights to Amsterdam, the capital city of The Netherlands from May 1, 2010, part of a new expansion plan over the coming months, the carrier said on Thursday.

The Dubai airline said further routes would be announced next year, supported by continuing aircraft deliveries.

Amsterdam will be the airline's 23rd route into Europe. The daily, non-stop service from Dubai will be operated with a combination of 777-200LR and 777-300ER aircraft, the company said in a statement.

It is the fourth new destination to be announced this year after Durban and Luanda were both launched in October and Tokyo was recently announced with a start date of March 28, 2010. 

Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, chairman and chief executive, Emirates Airline & Group, said: “We are extremely pleased to announce a new service into Europe at this time and I'm sure it's a development that will be welcomed with open arms in The Netherlands. 

"Amsterdam is already an important offline market for Emirates and we know there is significant passenger traffic heading from Amsterdam to Dubai and onto Africa, the Indian Sub-continent, Asia and the Far East." 

The new European service also comes on the back of exclusive lounge openings in Dusseldorf, Hamburg and Manchester and extra frequencies to Rome, building up to a double daily in February.

During December, Emirates will take delivery of two further A380s, which will be deployed to Seoul from December 14 and Paris two weeks later. 

Last month, the carrier announced half year net profits of AED752 million ($205 million), representing a 165 percent increase compared to the period ending September 30, 2008. 

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/575142-emirates-to-launch-amsterdam-flights-more-routes-to-follow


----------



## noir-dresses

what ever


----------



## zerozol

1. You wrote that the Emirates Airline (not Airlines) staff in Frankfurt didn't want to deal with you. Then you wrote they told you the next flight was full.  So, indeed, they dealt with you.

2. Apparently, you didn't have had a real connection in Frankfurt, you just had a 'Frankfurt-Dubai-Beijing' ticket with Emirates (the women wrote it in the letter you cited). The Croatia-Frankfurt leg was reserved separately by yourself. 
So, if you arrive late from Croatia to Frankfurt with a delay, it's not Emirates' fault! 
If you arrange a connection by yourself only, it's up to you to catch the check in at Frankfurt Airport!

3. So, you failed in Frankfurt, you went to the Qatar Airways (not Airlines) desk and went via Doha to Dubai. That means, you didn't check in for your Emirates flight to Beijing via Dubai in Frankfurt, wich means you lost your reservation (because your ticket was 'Frankfurt-Dubai-Beijing', not only Dubai-Beijing.)
It's a common policy at almost any other major carriers, not only at Emirates...

4. That means, the airline (Emirates) has right to suspend your reservation, according to their policy (written by the women in the email that you cited.) 

Sorry, it's a very normal reaction wich you can experience at any other big carriers... 

Of course Qatar took you, i suppose for a nice sum of money...  If they can win a passenger from Emirates or Etihad, it worths every efforts!


----------



## noir-dresses

what ever


----------



## zerozol

^^
No, i didn't missed that.

But you were late on your _original_ reservation. 
I don't see anywhere that Gold members can *change* their reservation to fully booked flights as well. Do you understand? If you want to make an original reservation for an exact date, and that flight is full, you are guaranteed for a seat, yes, of course. But your case is different from that.

You had a reservation, but as you were late at check-in in Frankfurt, you had to ask Emirates to change your reservation, a modification by your own fault, not by the airline. 
And it's a wholly another case! 

I suppose that the paragraph for Gold members to have "guaranteed seat reservation" goes for normal reservations only, not missed flights, as your case...

That seems to be normal.

To have a Gold or Diamond or anything high grade memberships at any airline doesn't mean that you can do everything you want with your reservation, miss flights and then change them by your will. There are policies and rules to follow even for frequent flyer members...


----------



## noir-dresses

what ever


----------



## Imre

All airlines are the same, why should be the Emirates different ?


----------



## siamu maharaj

noir-dresses said:


> Once again, I wanted to buy a ticket to Dubai from Frankfurt the following day, didn't say it was a change of my original ticket I already missed, a totally separate ticket just to get to Dubai. I knew once I got to Dubai I could fix the problem with my original plan's. The Emirates employee could'nt guarantee me a seat on that flight, the next day, I told her she had to, it was company policy, and she said sorry again I can't guarantee a seat, you will have to be on stand by. I told her I don't have the time, nor luxury to miss my other flight's because she was'nt doing her job rite, so I went to the Qatar desk.


Did you make it clear to the lady that you wanted to make a new reservation (FRA-DXB) and weren't just trying to change the original reservation?


----------



## noir-dresses

what ever


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I think that the Qatar Airways staff only accepted you on the flight because the flight had a few empty seats. Since the flight was about to take off the staff realized no more passengers would be coming so they gave you the seat. 

But Emirates had all booked seats. Qatar Airways gave you the seats because they guessed no more passengers would be coming as the flight was about to leave. Emirates had confirmations for all of its seats. So i think the staff had a point. 
However i did not like the way in which the Emirates staff dealt with you at DXB.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates raises over $1.13bn for Airbus A380 deliveries

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...r-dh4-1bn-for-airbus-a380-deliveries-1.551617


----------



## luv2bebrown

question for finance guys:

if individual companies in dubai like Emirates maintain excellent credit ratings, can banks still use the Dubai World default issue to make loans to ALL companies in Dubai more expensive?


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Flydubai takes delivery of sixth plane*

Dubai-based low cost carrier flydubai on Thursday took delivery of its sixth aircraft, which will put into service on routes to Bahrain and Nepal. 

The newest Boeing 737-800NG will start operations with the inaugural Bahrain flight on Sunday and will also operate the new Kathmandu route starting on December 15 – flydubai's 10th and 11th destinations. 

The latest delivery is the sixth one to be delivered on schedule and is part of a $4 billion order for 50 aircraft that flydubai placed with Boeing at the Farnborough Airshow in July 2008.

Passengers will be able to book one way fares to and from Dubai at half price including all taxes and one piece of hand baggage until December 15.

www.arabianbusiness.com/575748-flydubai-takes-delivery-of-sixth-plane


----------



## noir-dresses

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-begins-first-a380-service-to-south-korea-1.553681

Emirates begins first A380 service to South Korea


----------



## docc

Does Emirates plan on ordering any dreamliners?


----------



## AltinD

no


----------



## zerozol

Etihad receives European certification for its MRO capabilities

Carrier could handle maintenance work on foreign airlines, official says









* Etihad Airways' technical division is now fully accredited to provide line maintenance services on a range of aircraft.
* Image Credit: Supplied


* Staff Report
* Published: 00:00 December 17, 2009

Abu Dhabi: Etihad Airways could soon be carrying out aircraft line maintenance on behalf of major European airlines following a successful recent audit of its maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) capabilities.

The national airline of the UAE has been awarded EASA Part 145 certification by the European Aviation Safety Agency following a comprehensive audit by the Swiss Federal Office of Civil Aviation (FOCA).

The approval effectively means that Etihad Airways' technical division is now fully accredited to provide line maintenance services on Airbus A319, A320, A330, A340 and Boeing B777 aircraft types for all European carriers.

Werner Rothenbaecher, Etihad Airways executive vice-president technical, said: "This is an important step forward in the airline's MRO capabilities and represents the culmination of a lot of hard work by the airline's Technical and Quality Assurance teams.

"Receiving this important certificate effectively validates our technical capabilities and means we can expand our MRO services to handle major European carriers, both at our Abu Dhabi hub and also at our satellite bases overseas."

To obtain the certification, Etihad had to submit a Maintenance Organisation Exposition (MOE), supported by a fully documented set of processes and procedures.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...rtification-for-its-mro-capabilities-1.554535


----------



## zerozol

docc said:


> Does Emirates plan on ordering any dreamliners?


They are committed for Airbus A350, with a nice number of orders... 

Though a good question for a smaller capacity aircraft, as their A332s' replacement. 

For that purpose, B787 would be fine, but they didn't order it. Yet.  

Rumour has that they are going for A333s, but we will see.

Official news are saying they begin to phase out older aircrafts from September next year. So, not so much time...


----------



## luv2bebrown

nice find^^


----------



## killerk

Wannaberich said:


> Whats so special about Dreamliner anyway?


from an airline company's perspective, 20% savings in fuel consumption compared to other contemporary aircrafts....it has the 2nd highest range of non-stop distance covered (8500 miles app.) just around 800 miles short of the 777-200 LR's range. Besides one does not need 600 passengers like the A380 to get the plane full and hence it is easier to attain profit. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Available_seat_miles ....You do the Math!!)

For the passenger, a quieter aircraft with larger windows (thus reducing claustrophobia)...plus higher interior humidity (thanks to the use of composite materials that minimizes rusting) making the flight the least jet-lagged one.....

Some airlines prefer the bling factor over practicality....for them the Dreamliner is'nt special...for the rest it makes a lot of difference!!


----------



## zerozol

killerk said:


> (...) Besides one does not need 600 passengers like the A380 to get the plane full and hence it is easier to attain profit. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Available_seat_miles ....You do the Math!!) (...)


Dude, A380 was planned and constructed for high density routes with 400+ passengers... So profitability is a much more different case than that of B787 with ~250 seats... ) You know: apple to apple, pear to pear in comparison...


----------



## AppleMac

Wannaberich said:


> Whats so special about Dreamliner anyway?


It's the future - all new aircraft will be built using similar technology.


----------



## luv2bebrown

Wannaberich said:


> Interesting read but maybe this report is more true of certain airlines than being representative of every airline out there.


oh yeah I meant that this problem is specific to a lot of the carriers in the west. i think the regional crew get a pretty good deal to be honest. but in the case of one major american airline, some of the crew were being paid around $29,000 to $35,000 before taxes, and were being asked to take up to a 30% pay cut to help the airline survive. that must have been a MISERABLE situation for the crew.


----------



## luv2bebrown

AppleMac said:


> It's the future - all new aircraft will be built using similar technology.


if only they had taken all of the dreamliner's structure technology, and combine it with the scale savings of the A380, that would have brought an even bigger cost saving an effect.


----------



## AltinD

luv2bebrown said:


> nice find^^


So that's why you want to be a pilot ...


----------



## AppleMac

luv2bebrown said:


> if only they had taken all of the dreamliner's structure technology, and combine it with the scale savings of the A380, that would have brought an even bigger cost saving an effect.


The whale is unreliable enough as it is - if you built it with a lot of new technology the thing would never get off the ground. :lol:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Aviation continues to thrive in Dubai*

Dubai: Despite the downturn, Dubai International Airport continued record double-digit year-on-year increases for both passenger and freight traffic during November, according to traffic data released by IATA. 

Passenger traffic rose 12.6 per cent in November, marking the sixth consecutive month of double-digit growth.

The airport handled a total of 3,520,287 passengers in November 2009 compared to 3,125,351 passengers during the same month last year, raising the year to date passenger throughput to 37,085,392 – up 8.5 per cent over the first 11 months of 2008. Market segments seeing the highest traffic increases included North America, Australasia and Asia.

Cargo continued its turnaround with the second consecutive month of double-digit increases with volumes surging 19.6% during November. Dubai Airports Cargo handled 191,897 tonnes of freight in November compared to 160,488 tonnes during the same month last year. Year to date cargo volumes reached 1.74 million tonnes compared to 1.68 million tonnes during the same period in 2008, up 3.9 per cent.

“Aviation is one of Dubai’s many success stories. Dubai is home to one of the world’s fastest growing airports and one of its fastest growing airlines in Emirates. The continued exceptional expansion in passenger and cargo traffic sends a strong positive signal about the health of this sector and the local economy,” said Shaikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, Chairman of Dubai Airports and Chief Executive Emirates Airline & Group.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/aviation-continues-to-thrive-in-dubai-1.556219


----------



## zerozol

The damaged Emirates Airbus A340-500 is back! After the tailstrike in Melbourne, Australia, and the complete tail-reparation in Toulouse, France, A6-ERG is re-entered the scheduled operations from 1st December!

http://www.aero.de/news-9435/ATSB-fuehrt-nach-Tailstrike-ergaenzende-Sicherheitsstudie-durch.html


----------



## killerk

zerozol said:


> Dude, A380 was planned and constructed for high density routes with 400+ passengers... So profitability is a much more different case than that of B787 with ~250 seats... ) You know: apple to apple, pear to pear in comparison...


and do u think any of those flights have been flying "high density"???


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes, most definitely 

(re-read carefully what you wrote, before putting answers and making yourself look like a ... :tongue2: )


----------



## killerk

AltinD said:


> ^^ Yes, most definitely
> 
> (re-read carefully what you wrote, before putting answers and making yourself look like a ... :tongue2: )


Apparently you don't have a clue about the airline industry and your comments are entirely based on your love for certain airline companies....

Do you know why Emirates airline (apparently your favorite airline) keep rotating their A380s on multiple destinations? If you did'nt get my question, let me put it more simply...They started flying A380s first to JFK and then months later moved it to Toronto route....and blamed it on the recession!!
Some airline company make a fanfare of everything they start and when that does'nt work out they quietly change plans....The Toronto one works fine for now just because of a stupid policy issue, the fact that there is a law that does not allow more than 6 flights from UAE to Canada (3 for Etihad and 3 for Emirates) initiated by a "crybaby" carrier of Canada.....Once that is revoked (The UAE Govt. has been known to be good at that), demand will be back to normal...

A380 is all about the initial hype!! for the 1st few flights you have people flying them...and then they want the fares to be at par with the other services or else they just change airlines....! which is why the last few orders of the A380 if you ever keep yourself updated has been for the Cattle class version (800 seats)...to run it like a city bus!!

Airbus thinks that the hub spoke model is the future whereas Boeing on the other hand has its bet on the Point to Point Traffic! and then if you have basic math skills, 20% more fuel savings than A380 plus a significantly higher passenger load probability (surely it is easier to fill 200-300 seats as opposed to 555 seats and an airline's profit is calculated based on the cumulative total passenger revenue per seat per mile), simply reads as opportunities for greater profits on the 787.....

To prove that your thinking is highly one-sided just check the number of aircraft (787) orders they have...840 after all the recent cancellations..... Surely that many airline companies are not dumb (the way you think of me!!)....


----------



## AltinD

^^ As i said you failed to re-read what you wrotte ... and Emirates is not my favourite Airline, I've flown with them only once to Doha and back.


----------



## noir-dresses

An Emirate's A380 captain who lives in my building told me that there flight's have very good load factor's, and that the airline is really happy with the profit that aircraft is making them, especially in this harsh economic climate. There actually so happy they want more, and the 747-800 is no longer of interest to them. 

Emirates was interested in the 787-10 version earlier on, just wanted better range, and less weight, but they picked the 359 over it. DAE did order some 787's for leasing.

About Emirate's not being able to have more than 3 flight's a week to Canada, when you think about it, why should they ? No Canadian airline's fly to the UAE, and the last thing we need is them taking all our business away like in Australia, and New Zealand. So a big NO to that one. 






killerk said:


> Apparently you don't have a clue about the airline industry and your comments are entirely based on your love for certain airline companies....
> 
> Do you know why Emirates airline (apparently your favorite airline) keep rotating their A380s on multiple destinations? If you did'nt get my question, let me put it more simply...They started flying A380s first to JFK and then months later moved it to Toronto route....and blamed it on the recession!!
> Some airline company make a fanfare of everything they start and when that does'nt work out they quietly change plans....The Toronto one works fine for now just because of a stupid policy issue, the fact that there is a law that does not allow more than 6 flights from UAE to Canada (3 for Etihad and 3 for Emirates) initiated by a "crybaby" carrier of Canada.....Once that is revoked (The UAE Govt. has been known to be good at that), demand will be back to normal...
> 
> A380 is all about the initial hype!! for the 1st few flights you have people flying them...and then they want the fares to be at par with the other services or else they just change airlines....! which is why the last few orders of the A380 if you ever keep yourself updated has been for the Cattle class version (800 seats)...to run it like a city bus!!
> 
> Airbus thinks that the hub spoke model is the future whereas Boeing on the other hand has its bet on the Point to Point Traffic! and then if you have basic math skills, 20% more fuel savings than A380 plus a significantly higher passenger load probability (surely it is easier to fill 200-300 seats as opposed to 555 seats and an airline's profit is calculated based on the cumulative total passenger revenue per seat per mile), simply reads as opportunities for greater profits on the 787.....
> 
> To prove that your thinking is highly one-sided just check the number of aircraft (787) orders they have...840 after all the recent cancellations..... Surely that many airline companies are not dumb (the way you think of me!!)....


----------



## luv2bebrown

killerk said:


> Do you know why Emirates airline (apparently your favorite airline) keep rotating their A380s on multiple destinations? If you did'nt get my question, let me put it more simply...They started flying A380s first to JFK and then months later moved it to Toronto route....and blamed it on the recession!!
> Some airline company make a fanfare of everything they start and when that does'nt work out they quietly change plans....The Toronto one works fine for now just because of a stupid policy issue, the fact that there is a law that does not allow more than 6 flights from UAE to Canada (3 for Etihad and 3 for Emirates) initiated by a "crybaby" carrier of Canada.....Once that is revoked (The UAE Govt. has been known to be good at that), demand will be back to normal...


emirates doesn't keep rotating their A380s. they removed the A380 from only 1 service while increasing it to several others. they had to remove the A380 from JFK due to lack of demand - that isn't called "quietly changing plans", thats called good business sense. dont forget that in the case of bangkok, not only did they add an A380, they also added a 4th flight. who is to say that if emirates got more Toronto slots, they wouldn't be able to siphon off customers from other airlines? for the most part, the A380 services have been wildly successful (barring tech issues!) - so much so that their existing orders have been modified so that the crew rest compartment is removed from the new planes -adding 30 or so economy seats.


----------



## Wannaberich

1/Sending an A380 to a destination as opposed to two smaller planes has got to be more economical providing you get a good load.Therefore I would assume Emirates would only use the 380s for popular destinations.
2/There are cases of passengers booking with Emirates just to get on the A380 only for the plane to be switced to another at tha last moment.
3/Why dont these airlines try to build faster planes like Concorde instead of a regular carrier.
4/Alot of it comes down to price.I flew from the UK to Milan with Ryanair(my fav airline)for £30 total return(could have gone another time for around £15/20.
These kind of budget airlines have transformed air travel to the point getting on a plane is as casual as getting on a bus.I flew to Milan one sunday morning,watched a football match,then back home that same evening and the whole day cost me only £150.Plane ticket,match ticket,food,travelling expenses,the lot.A few years ago that would have been £300/400 and I wouldnt have gone.


----------



## luv2bebrown

Wannaberich said:


> 3/Why dont these airlines try to build faster planes like Concorde instead of a regular carrier.


fuel efficiency. higher speed = more fuel burned. the time saved doesn't offset the cost of fuel. not to mention environment restrictions. they won't be able to fly over inhabited land masses because of the sonic booms. plus a gas guzzling concorde just wouldnt have a good image in today's green-minded world.


----------



## Wannaberich

luv2bebrown said:


> fuel efficiency. higher speed = more fuel burned. the time saved doesn't offset the cost of fuel. not to mention environment restrictions. they won't be able to fly over inhabited land masses because of the sonic booms. plus a gas guzzling concorde just wouldnt have a good image in today's green-minded world.


Flying faster and efficiently should be a natural progression with air travel 
but it doesnt seem to be happening.
Getting from Dubai to London in 3 hours would make a huge difference to tourism numbers.
Im sure if the concorde was re-launched there would be many people with money willing to pay.


----------



## luv2bebrown

http://www.avg-aerospace.com/Master_Concorde_2003_December_9th_2003_B.pdf

here's a good link. apparently the speed advantage of the concorde could just not offset the cost of its payload restrictions. even if they built a supersonic A380, the amount of fuel it would have to carry would just be enormous. i cant remember the exact physics but its something along the lines of everytime you double your speed, you quadruple the air resistance. which is why flooring a bugatti to keep it at top speed just drinks fuel.


----------



## Wannaberich

Yet Concorde was scrapped because of safety concerns and not due to economic reasons?

Maybe operating a plane with todays technology is not viable,therefore my point is they should try to develop a faster and more efficient way to travel.If they just cant then so be it but I find it hard to believe that in 50 years time there will be no advances in this area.

Maybe here is the answer:
*EXCLUSIVE: Fly Abu Dhabi to LA in 2 hours *

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/576184-exclusive-fly-abu-dhabi-to-la-in-2-hours---aabar

http://www.virgingalactic.com/


----------



## AppleMac

Wannaberich said:


> 1/Sending an A380 to a destination as opposed to two smaller planes has got to be more economical providing you get a good load


Yes - but for some destinations (mainly high business routes) having multiple services is of more benefit than reduced amount of services on a higher capacity aircraft.



> 2/There are cases of passengers booking with Emirates just to get on the A380 only for the plane to be switced to another at tha last moment.


Thats only because it is new - once the novelty wears off it will just be another aluminum tube



> 3/Why dont these airlines try to build faster planes like Concorde instead of a regular carrier.


Given current technology it is not economically viable.




> 4/Alot of it comes down to price.


very true :lol:



> Im sure if the concorde was re-launched there would be many people with money willing to pay.


Yes - but not enough. There are not enough people willing to pay the premium required if oil goes over about $10 a barrel - the cost of operating a supersonic aircraft is just too high given the current technology.


----------



## Wannaberich

AppleMac said:


> There are not enough people willing to pay the premium required if oil goes over about $10 a barrel - the cost of operating a supersonic aircraft is just too high given the current technology.


You're telling me a supersonic service flying London to New York twice a day for example with around 150 seats wouldn't sell?Think of all those movie stars,pop stars,businessmen,rich people who would be willing to pay £10.000 for example.You wouldnt just be attracting travellers living near Heathrow or JFK for example.There could be many transit passengers flying from say Rome to Heathrow via Air Italia,Toronto to JFK via United Airlines,and then getting on the supersonic.
Like I said before as far as I know Concorde was scrapped for safety reasons and not for economic ones.


----------



## killerk

noir-dresses said:


> An Emirate's A380 captain who lives in my building told me that there flight's have very good load factor's, and that the airline is really happy with the profit that aircraft is making them, especially in this harsh economic climate. There actually so happy they want more, and the 747-800 is no longer of interest to them.
> 
> Emirates was interested in the 787-10 version earlier on, just wanted better range, and less weight, but they picked the 359 over it. DAE did order some 787's for leasing.
> 
> About Emirate's not being able to have more than 3 flight's a week to Canada, when you think about it, why should they ? No Canadian airline's fly to the UAE, and the last thing we need is them taking all our business away like in Australia, and New Zealand. So a big NO to that one.


and that is the reason it is significantly more expensive to fly Toronto - UAE than Houston - UAE....!!!


----------



## killerk

Wannaberich said:


> 1/Sending an A380 to a destination as opposed to two smaller planes has got to be more economical providing you get a good load.Therefore I would assume Emirates would only use the 380s for popular destinations.
> *2/There are cases of passengers booking with Emirates just to get on the A380 only for the plane to be switced to another at tha last moment.*
> 3/Why dont these airlines try to build faster planes like Concorde instead of a regular carrier.
> 4/Alot of it comes down to price.I flew from the UK to Milan with Ryanair(my fav airline)for £30 total return(could have gone another time for around £15/20.
> These kind of budget airlines have transformed air travel to the point getting on a plane is as casual as getting on a bus.I flew to Milan one sunday morning,watched a football match,then back home that same evening and the whole day cost me only £150.Plane ticket,match ticket,food,travelling expenses,the lot.A few years ago that would have been £300/400 and I wouldnt have gone.


But when people read only local Dubai newspapers and think Dubai is Heaven on earth and Emirates airlines the wings to heaven, that kind of news never comes up.....!! it is always a couple of aviation news websites that lets people know the actual facts....


----------



## zerozol

^^
Okey, killerk, 

let's see the thing. I don't know where do YOU get your informations, apparently NOT from inside the airline industry. Or yes, but not from the UAE-airline industry. 

I have 2 very good friends working for Emirates, both on A380. 

The reason for switching the 2 airplanes from the New York-route to Toronto and Bangkok was purely because of the recesson - and because of the lowering demand. That's a fact. And: not a secret!

Emirates started with very good loads, then after several months the passenger demand dropped to/from New York. It is written in their press releases, search it on their website.  They didn't hide it, it was talked about openly.

But: the London flights are FULL! Both goes for Bangkok, as well as Sydney-Auckland. Even with 479 seats of the A380, all the flights are booked to almost full! 

Flights for London are planned to receive a 2nd A380 to Heathrow. 

This aircract was built for the high-density routes, that's an other matter of fact... Just look at it: Singapore Airlines is doing London and Sydney: the Kangaroo-route. Emirates: London-Dubai, and Dubai-Sydney. An alternative for the Kangaroo-route. It's not rocket science. 

All these flights are always full. As my friends are saying: "killer flights", meaning that working as a cabin crew on a full aircraft... not a paradise. 

Plus: flightglobal released not so long ago a good compilation with the bosses of Emirates, SIA and Qantas, about their A380-experiences. 

It is a quite correct article, the bosses are mentioning the problems and the advantages as well. 
I think they would say that they have serious problems or they are losing money with this aircraft - if there would be any serious problems.

Apparently, there aren't any. Other, insider informations (my cousin is working in the Hamburg-facility of Airbus) are saying that the A380, from an economical and an airline-side, is a good aircraft.

The essence is: though there are mechanical and technical problems Airbus and the airlines are working on it, in the other hand, passengers are loving the aircraft, as well as the airlines' CEOs.  
It has good performance, exceeding everybody's expectations. Every new aircraft has it's initial problems. After some years, with the planned additional weight-savings, the A380 will be more economical.

Anyway, i'm very keen to see the B787's performace, does it meet the initial expectations or, according to airlines' fears, it will be overweight... Apart from the fact that both B787 and A380 were in serious delays, both of them experienced the wing-problem, during the fatigue-test... 

I'm totally neutral in the Boeing-Airbus debate, i love B777 for example, and am very curious to B787 as well (beatiful forming, and nice looking), and i don't see the reason for blaming an aircraft, several people in this forum, and airlines in such a warrior-like attitude as you do. 

All of these are just aircrafts, with planned performances, the only things that count is: do they meet these expectations and are there airlines that want to operate them, and if they can operate them profitabily or not... 

That was my 2 cents.


----------



## Wannaberich

The A380 was withdrawn from New York barely after a couple of weeks due to technical reasons as far as I know.I believe it had something to do with in-flight entertainment not working.

Flying A380s to and from London is a smart move.With competition from Virgin and BA in particular if you were choosing who to fly with then knowing you would be going with an A380 if you flew with Emirates as opposed to a 'regular' plane may just sway it.


----------



## luv2bebrown

The A380 service to JFK was the first EK A380 service and the plane suffered a variety of well publicized tech issues. it was just teething problems and A380 flight cancellations have become a lot more rare than the initial months.


----------



## luv2bebrown

zerozol said:


> The reason for switching the 2 airplanes from the New York-route to Toronto and Bangkok was purely because of the recesson - and because of the lowering demand. That's a fact. And: not a secret!
> 
> Emirates started with very good loads, then after several months the passenger demand dropped to/from New York. It is written in their press releases, search it on their website.  They didn't hide it, it was talked about openly.
> 
> But: the London flights are FULL! Both goes for Bangkok, as well as Sydney-Auckland. Even with 479 seats of the A380, all the flights are booked to almost full!


zerozol is right. well actually it didnt even have to be the recession. perhaps people flying from JFK-DXB dont like the service and just dont fly it. in the end it doesnt matter, all that matters is that there was no demand for the A380 so they had to remove it from JFK.

dont know what the big deal is about that and i dont know why killerk thinks that there is some kind of conspiracy behind the A380 services


----------



## luv2bebrown

killerk said:


> But when people read only local Dubai newspapers and think Dubai is Heaven on earth and Emirates airlines the wings to heaven, that kind of news never comes up.....!! it is always a couple of aviation news websites that lets people know the actual facts....


i heard about the A380 being removed from JFK due to lack of demand from UAE media.


----------



## AppleMac

Wannaberich said:


> You're telling me a supersonic service flying London to New York twice a day for example with around 150 seats wouldn't sell?Think of all those movie stars,pop stars,businessmen,rich people who would be willing to pay £10.000 for example.


But you need more than 1 route for an aircraft to be viable. There simply is not the market for enough aircraft to make manufacture of a supersonic aircraft viable - remember Concorde lost millions for Airbus and BAE - even the A380 looks like it will never make money as break-even for Airbus is around 400 aircraft.




> Like I said before as far as I know Concorde was scrapped for safety reasons and not for economic ones.


BA made money out of Concorde because they did not pay market price for the airframes and Air France never made money.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates to launch daily Prague flight next year*

Dubai-based Emirates Airline will start daily flights to the Czech capital Prague from July 1, it announced on Wednesday.

The carrier will also begin flights to Tokyo from March 28 and Amsterdam from May 1, it said in a statement.

"This is another new and exciting development for Emirates, embracing a popular European tourist destination and an emerging market. 

“We have been keen to add Prague to our six continent network, and now the time is right to start up our 24th European destination,” Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, chairman and chief executive, said.

The daily Prague flight will depart Dubai at 10.30am and arrive in the Czech city at 2.50pm, the airline said.

The return flight will leave Prague at 4.20pm and arrive in Dubai at 12.15am.

The route will be served by a 278-seat Airbus A330, offering 27 seats in business class and 251 in economy. 


www.arabianbusiness.com/576927-emirates-to-launch-daily-prague-flight-next-year


----------



## AltinD

luv2bebrown said:


> dont know what the big deal is about that and i dont know why killerk thinks that there is some kind of conspiracy behind the A380 services


He's just bitter cause 'Huston - Somewhere in the Sub-Continent' is cheaper with Qatar Airways


----------



## killerk

AltinD said:


> He's just bitter cause 'Huston - Somewhere in the Sub-Continent' is cheaper with Qatar Airways


My point was that there is a lack of demand on some Emirates A380 flights which has not been the case for a non-A380 Emirates flight....most of you agreed to it...where is the bitterness against Emirates here??
I was saying is that once we have the A380 and the 787 running on the same route, the 787 has higher chances of being a clear winner....!! pure common sense!! 

Houston to Dubai on Qatar Airways is $900 and on Emirates is $1300 off peak season....Since I am not dumb and know mathematics I would choose the cheaper one given that the level of service is similar!! where again is the bitterness there??? last time I flew that, almost 1/3 of the passengers on the flight were UAE bound....if you are again not sure, just check the passenger figures between Abu Dhabi/Dubai and Doha!!! (The airline industry goes by passenger traffic figures, not cabin crew gossip!!) Leaving that aside, where did I ever mention Qatar Airways in my past discussions???

again, since you did'nt read my post carefully, I was criticizing the airline company and the Aviation policy of a north american country for following the most socialist (closed sky) policy and not allowing for fair competition.... and that once they open up, if they ever do so, demand will decrease!! we are not in the 19th century anymore, things like that happen!! 

so where does the Houston to Indian subcontinent flight come up anywhere in the discussion???


----------



## luv2bebrown

killerk said:


> I was saying is that once we have the A380 and the 787 running on the same route, the 787 has higher chances of being a clear winner....!! pure common sense!!


you can't say that dude. it depends on how much demand there is. and if an airline is smart enough to choose to operate on routes that offer have high demand, chances are that the A380 would be the clear winner. 

lets just say the 787 can carry 250 pax
and the A380 can carry 400 pax

what happens if on a particular flight and on a particular route, there is demand for 380 seats? 

the 787 would not be able to service the additional 130 passengers and would lose out heavily in potential revenue. the A380 would be the clear winner.


----------



## killerk

luv2bebrown said:


> just an update:
> Emirates 4 daily flights to bangkok are full as hell. looks like asia is really giving EK some good business.
> 
> JFK flights on the other hand are half full. i somehow doubt that emirates is gonna be putting the 380 back onto JFK anytime soon (as they had planned).


same with Etihad.....Thai left Abu Dhabi in 2003 because they were doing bad on the sector...Etihad comes up and Bangkok is now in their top 5 destinations. I guess the issue with Thai is the lack of their ability to connect Europe effectively.....Thai wanted to restart Abu Dhabi in December but that has'nt happened yet. I guess they figured they could'nt compete with the low fares on the Etihad - Bangkok Airways code share.....!!


----------



## zerozol

Emirates chief says A380 bugs will soon be ironed out

by Bloomberg on Tuesday, 12 January 2010

Airbus and airlines that fly its A380 superjumbo are working to eradicate technical bugs that dogged the jet in recent months and threaten to hurt the appeal of the world’s largest passenger plane.

Emirates Airline, the biggest buyer of the A380, delayed by several hours a South Korea to Dubai flight this week after fuel system glitches.

The incident affected 420 passengers and was one of at least eight since September on A380s, as malfunctions from the fuel supply to the engine forced delays or detours.

“I think 40 airplanes down the line, they’ll have ironed out all the bugs,” Tim Clark, president of Emirates, which has 51 A380 orders still pending, said in an interview. “These are not untypical for a new aircraft programme.”

Glitches on the A380 draw more publicity than on other jets because airlines tout the double-decker plane as their flagship model, whose size and luxuries including private cabins are a magnet for travelers.

The A380 remains a rare sight around global airports, with just 23 so far in service, giving the A380 an exotic cachet that also amplifies any malfunctions.

Airbus will likely have produced about 40 A380s by the middle of this year, based on the rate of output and the numbers of the model already in service.

Mechanical problems of the kind experienced on the A380 are the norm with new jets, and benefits including fuel efficiency and the appeal among travelers outweigh the nuisance of delays, Clark said.

Emirates worked through similar initial technical faults when it introduced the now 15 year-old Boeing Co. 777, he said.

Airbus officials declined to comment, and referred all questions to a press briefing the company will hold on Tuesday in Seville, Spain, where management will discuss the 2010 outlook for orders and production.

Still, any technical glitch forcing a later takeoff, mid- air turnaround or outright cancellation of an A380 flight has a larger knock-on effect because of the number of passengers the plane can accommodate.

Airlines have to put customers up in hotels or shuttle them back home for another flight. Airbus pays for jet modifications that need to be undertaken under warranty.

Airbus has won 200 orders for the aircraft, and aims to deliver about 20 jets to airlines this year, including new clients such as Deutsche Lufthansa AG. Airlines that choose to be among the first buyers typically get larger discounts to make up for early defects.

Airbus is marketing the A380 as a means to link global hubs with a plane that typically seats 525 and can accommodate more than 800 people, with fuel savings of as much as 20 percent over smaller models. Boeing has chosen a different strategy with its 787 Dreamliner, betting airlines will want more flexibility connecting smaller airports around the world.

European Aeronautics, Defense and Space Co., the Paris- and Munich-based parent of Airbus, has predicted additional charges from the A380 as it struggles to lift production rates and some customers postpone delivery. Production of the A380 has been complicated by airlines demanding custom interiors that include lounge bars and on-demand video.

When the plane entered service in October 2007, it was two years late and $6 billion over its original $12 billion budget. Airbus delivered 10 A380s in 2009, one short of its goal and less than a year earlier. It had initially planned more than twice the amount for 2009.

So far the bugs displayed by the A380 have followed no pattern. Qantas Airways Ltd. kept 443 passengers on an A380 for more than five hours in Melbourne on Jan. 4 before canceling the Los Angeles-bound flight because of a defective fuel indicator.

On Dec. 16, a Singapore Airlines A380 returned to Paris after two hours in the air following a cut in the power supply to on- board kitchen facilities. In September, another Singapore plane returned to Paris after one of its four engines failed, the first time a malfunction forced an aborted flight on an A380.

EADS Chief Executive Officer Louis Gallois called that incident an “absolute non-event” because the A380 can continue safely on just three of its four engines. Singapore Airlines spokesman Nicholas Ionides said the faults reported so far are “isolated and unrelated.”

“Based on our previous experience of entry into the service of new aircraft types, the A380 has had undoubtedly the smoothest introduction to our fleet,” Ionides said by e-mail.

Air France endured two technical malfunctions on its only A380 within a space of a fortnight, resulting in an aborted mid- air flight from New York to Paris on Nov. 27 and a forced hotel night for passengers in New York on Dec. 14. The company remains confident in the A380 and has positive passenger feedback, spokeswoman Marina Tymen said.

Clark, the Emirates president, agreed that there is no pattern to the glitches, and the airline is working with Airbus to smooth out the problems. He said the complexity of the A380 stems from the number of new systems in use, the jet’s size as well as a degree of customization unheard of in other models.

That has helped make the A380 a crowd-pleaser that for now eclipses the pains associated with a delay or detour, he said.

“It’s popular with the traveling public,” Clark said. “They really go out of their way to get on the plane.” 

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/578518-emirates-chief-says-a380-bugs-will-soon-be-ironed-out


(420 passengers for a Seoul-Dubai flight isn't a very bad load, indeed...  )


----------



## aravinda

the a380 right now has a dispatch reliability of 98%, as with most other aircraft around the world. Given this, one should expect to see atleast 3-4 cancellations/delays every week around the world.

Given the a380 fleet is so small, everytime this happens, it makes the news. But if you were to consider the a330, b777 or the b747, and report all these incidents as with the a380, we might need a new newspaper!


----------



## AppleMac

aravinda said:


> the a380 right now has a dispatch reliability of 98%,


What airline is that with?


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai Airport sees 9.2% passenger growth last year*

Dubai International Airport announced on Wednesday passenger number growth of 9.2 percent in 2009.

The airport recorded a total of 40.9 million passengers last year, cementing its position as one of the world’s fastest growing airports for international passengers in 2009, officials said in a statement.

The only airports other than Dubai to report increases are Istanbul, with 6.3 percent, Kuala Lumpur, with 4.6 percent and Cairo with 1.5 percent growth, according to figures from the Airports Council International.

Dubai airport handled a total of 3,816,360 passengers in December, compared to 3,333,424 passengers during the same month the previous year – an increase of 14.5 percent.

This was the seveth consecutive double digit monthly increase in passenger traffic seen by the airport, the statement said.

The full year passenger throughput reached 40,901,752 passengers for 2009, compared to 37,441,440 passengers recorded in 2008.

"Dubai Airports is setting the pace globally. Dubai International's performance as one of the world's fastest growing airports in 2009 is particularly impressive considering the traffic contraction seen globally," said Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, president of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, chairman of Dubai Airports and chief executive of Emirates Airline.

Cargo volumes were up also up 5.6 percent in 2009, following a 26 percent jump in December volumes, the statement said.

The full year cargo traffic reached 1,927,520 tonnes in 2009, compared to 1,824,991 tonnes during 2008. 

Cargo growth was mainly driven by major international conventions and events, a gradual improvement in the global economy and expansion by the airport's largest cargo carrier Emirates Airline, the statement said.

The airport is predicted to see continued growth this year with a forecast of 13.6 percent growth to 46 million passengers, the firm said.

“Dubai International has capacity for 60 million passengers per year, and that will increase to 75 million passengers when Concourse 3 is completed in 2012," said Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports. 

www.arabianbusiness.com/578704-dubai-airport-sees-92-passenger-growth-last-year


----------



## luv2bebrown

41 million passengers.
that is seriously amazing.


----------



## Naz UK

^^ No mention of Al-Maktoum (Nayan?) International then? Hopefully, if they keep quiet about it long enough, we'll all forget they ever started it in the first place.


----------



## Richard Head

Naz UK said:


> ^^ No mention of Al-Maktoum (Nayan?) International then? Hopefully, if they keep quiet about it long enough, we'll all forget they ever started it in the first place.


Take a drive over there, Naz. Then eat your words. Oh you can't, you're snowed in in the UK and all your airports are closed.....:lol:


----------



## Naz UK

Richard Head said:


> Take a drive over there, Naz. Then eat your words. Oh you can't, you're snowed in in the UK and all your airports are closed.....:lol:


2 words. White Elephant. (That way, if i'm wrong, I only have to eat 2 words!)


----------



## Naz UK

I wanna say just to piss you off, but you're gona say that's not a serious answer.


----------



## aravinda

AppleMac said:


> What airline is that with?


the a380 fleet combined: EK, SQ, QF (excluding AF).

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2009/11/24/335413/sizeable-appeal-the-a380-in-service.html


----------



## aravinda

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/demand-for-a380s-strong-despite-technical-trouble-1.569404


----------



## zerozol

Emirates takes delivery of Airbus' 6,000th plane

by Elsa Baxter on Tuesday, 19 January 2010

Emirates Airline took delivery of Airbus’s 6,000th aircraft, which rolled off the production line on Tuesday.

"If a powerful demonstration of the resilience of the aviation industry was required, today has provided that," said Adel Al Redha, executive vice president, Emirates' Engineering and Operations.

The French plane maker’s 6,000th plane was an Airbus A380 superjumbo – the eight double-decker plane handed over to Emirates.

Emirates now has 55 Airbus aircraft in its current fleet and a further 121 on order, worth more than AED132bn ($35 bn), Redha said.

The Dubai-based carrier was the first airline to order an A380, and has ordered more than any other airline – representing 30 percent of the total superjumbo orders.

"Today's delivery is our 25th A380 so far, and more importantly, the 6,000th Airbus produced in our 40 year history. It is particularly significant that it is both an A380 and for Emirates, as they were involved in its development from early on,” said Tom Enders, Airbus CEO.

The Emirates A380 serves Toronto, London Heathrow, Paris, Seoul, Bangkok, Sydney, Auckland , and Jeddah from February 1. 

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/579274-emirates-takes-delivery-of-6000th-airbus-plane


----------



## Funfy

zerozol said:


> Emirates takes delivery of Airbus' 6,000th plane
> 
> by Elsa Baxter on Tuesday, 19 January 2010
> 
> Emirates Airline took delivery of Airbus’s 6,000th aircraft, which rolled off the production line on Tuesday.
> 
> "If a powerful demonstration of the resilience of the aviation industry was required, today has provided that," said Adel Al Redha, executive vice president, Emirates' Engineering and Operations.
> 
> *The French plane maker*’s 6,000th plane was an Airbus A380 superjumbo – the eight double-decker plane handed over to Emirates.
> 
> Emirates now has 55 Airbus aircraft in its current fleet and a further 121 on order, worth more than AED132bn ($35 bn), Redha said.
> 
> The Dubai-based carrier was the first airline to order an A380, and has ordered more than any other airline – representing 30 percent of the total superjumbo orders.
> 
> "Today's delivery is our 25th A380 so far, and more importantly, the 6,000th Airbus produced in our 40 year history. It is particularly significant that it is both an A380 and for Emirates, as they were involved in its development from early on,” said Tom Enders, Airbus CEO.
> 
> The Emirates A380 serves Toronto, London Heathrow, Paris, Seoul, Bangkok, Sydney, Auckland , and Jeddah from February 1.
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/579274-emirates-takes-delivery-of-6000th-airbus-plane



*The French plane maker*???? ....or European???


----------



## BinDubai

^^ european BUT the A380 plant is in toulouse


----------



## zerozol

Funfy said:


> *The French plane maker*???? ....or European???


True, it's European, but...

Airbus has its headquarters in Toulouse.

Airbus is owned in 80% by EADS, and EADS is owned in ~27% (the biggest share) by the French SODEGAGE... 

So finally Airbus can be considered as mainly French.


----------



## zerozol

Etihad in talks to purchase Mitsubishi MRJ

By Ghim-Lay Yeo

Etihad Airways is in talks with Japan's Mitsubishi Aircraft to purchase the Mitsubishi Regional Jet (MRJ).

A Mitsubishi Aircraft spokeswoman confirmed the talks, adding: "We have been talking to many airlines, including those in the Middle East, about the MRJ." Abu Dhabi-based Etihad has not made a decision, she says.

(...)

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ihad-in-talks-to-purchase-mitsubishi-mrj.html


----------



## Guest89

*Emirates to redeploy A-380 on New York route*

*DEVELOPING NEWS...*

*State-owned airline intends to resume flights in H2*








*DUBAI, Jan 21 (Reuters) -* Dubai government-owned Emirates [EMIRA.UL] airline, the largest customer for the Airbus (EAD.PA) A380 aircraft, said on Thursday it intended to restart superjumbo flights to New York in the second half of this year.

The carrier had pulled the world's largest passenger plane off the New York route in June after a drop in traffic, replacing it with a Boeing (BA.N) 777 aircraft as the impact of the global financial crisis swept across the Gulf Arab region, reducing passenger demand.

"It remains our intention to reinstate the A380 on the DXB-JFK-route in the second half of the year," an Emirates spokeswoman said.

The aircraft had been redeployed to Bangkok and Toronto.

Emirates, the Arab world's largest airline, has $55 billion of orders with plane manufacturers Airbus and Boeing.

The company received its eighth A380 on Monday and is the largest customer for the superjumbo, with 58 on order.

It currently flies the aircraft to Toronto, London Heathrow, Paris, Seoul, Bangkok, Sydney, Auckland, and will start flights to Jeddah from Feb. 1




_Source: http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSLDE60K0IC20100121?type=marketsNews
_


----------



## AltinD

So a second one on the BKK route is a given then :laugh:


----------



## aravinda

new A380 routes:

eff 01JUL10 Dubai – London Heathrow EK003/004 (Previously planned Daily A380 in W09 but postponed)
eff 01AUG10 Dubai – Beijing EK306/307
eff 01SEP10 Dubai – Manchester EK017/018, First Class offered
eff 31OCT10 Dubai – New York JFK EK201/202, this marks the return of A380 service to JFK
eff 01JAN11 Dubai – Shanghai EK302/303

also, during FIFA2010, 2 EK A380s will start serving JNB and DUR plus they are going to have a couple of T7s and A330s based in Soth Africa to help relieve the pressure off South African Airways.

Can't wait to see the whale jet in the yellow zebra livery for the world cup!!!


----------



## noir-dresses

Three new super jumbo routes, good stuff.


----------



## Tom_Green

F....!! No flights to Frankfurt and Shanghai comes too late. If nobody will be much cheaper then i will take them again to go to Shanghai in Spetember.


----------



## zerozol

^^

The planned new/re- routes for the A380s are based on the presumed Airbus-delivery schedule for Emirates:

(8 aircraft already delivered, the 8th this week, on the 18 January)

MSN009 – A6-EDI – May 2010
MSN028 – A6-EDJ – June 2010
MSN030 – A6-EDK – July 2010
MSN046 – A6-EDL – August 2010
MSN042 – A6-EDM – September 2010
MSN056 – A6-EDN – October 2010
MSN057 – A6-EDO – November 2010

This is only an estimated scheduled arrival time. ))

http://a380production.com/2010/01/ek1/


----------



## aravinda

^^
8 down
50 to go!!!


----------



## Guest89

*Plans revealed for UAE aviation biofuel research hub*

*DEVELOPING NEWS...*

*Plans revealed for UAE aviation biofuel research hub*









Four major entities have signed a deal to establish a research project in Abu Dhabi dedicated to sustainable energy solutions. 

Independent research body Masdar Institute of Science and Technology (MIST), Boeing, Etihad Airways and Honeywell’s UOP on Sunday announced the Sustainable Bioenergy Research Project (SBRP), which will use integrated saltwater agricultural systems (ISAS) to support the development of biofuel sources for industries such as aviation. 

Located on a 2 sq km site at the Masdar City premises, just outside Abu Dhabi, the SBRP’s ISAS approach will focus on producing liquid and solid biofuels, capturing and holding carbon from the atmosphere, enlarging habitats for increasing biodiversity, and simultaneously releasing fresh water for higher value uses.



_Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/578997-plans-revealed-for-uae-aviation-biofuel-research-hub_


----------



## AltinD

Biofuel????

Now that's money wasted ... but hey, these ******** have allot thanks to our SUV driving so let's present them "biofuels" as something futuristic everyone is talking about, and that will save our planet and the human race, and they will fall and pay for that. hno:


----------



## BinDubai

^^ it is actually quite the contrary ,there are plans for us to be leaders in biofuel in addition to fossil fuels. 

you will see what i mean soon


----------



## AltinD

^^ What I mean is that biofuel is a SCAM. 

Why should UAE grow crops to be burned for fuel when all those resources could be used way better to grow food for the population. It's not cost effective either (when all factors are considered) and certanly not "green"


----------



## BinDubai

^^ 

that is exactly the point that we don't see from the same angle.

Food crops Biofuel = American style = drive the price of wheat and corn(for ethanol ) up.
while the Brazilian method is much more efficient because they use sugar cane , which doesn't grow as efficiently in the US, but it yields double the Grain amount of ethanol while having lesser impact on the environment . But because it is not american it is bad :lol:

finally you have to check Malaysia and Indonesia to a certain point as they produce Palm oil for biodiesel which so far is considered one of the most efficient crops.

so it doesn't have to be food crops especially staple crops. you can use alternatives and benefit the environment rather than harm it.


----------



## Guest89

I think this is only for research. If they start growing them just to feed their airplanes and not people it would be good for the climate but I agree with Altin, it would be money wasted. If you grow food, make sure you feed the people first. The planet is going to hell anyway.


----------



## BinDubai

^^ applies mostly to wheat and corn 

enough said


----------



## Guest89

^^ People eat corn and bread is made from wheat. So would be better used to make bread than fuel. The world has food shortages.


----------



## BinDubai

^^ you misunderstood me  

i meant Wheat and Corn should not be used for BioFuel because they Are STAPLE food.


----------



## Guest89

^^ Ah now we are on the same page  

Yeah I agree. They should make an antigravity propulsion research and just create an airplane that doesn't need any fuel. Food is food and you can't have fuel that makes the food shortages worse. The solution to both problems is to create an alternative source of energy.


----------



## luv2bebrown

http://www.enviro.aero/Content/Upload/File/BeginnersGuide_Biofuels_WebRes.pdf

check out this link on aviation biofuel^
the idea is to use biofuel produced from non-food sources... preferably from sources that can be grown in arid environments that typically cannot support food crops.


----------



## Guest89

^^ I hope this is correct. Thank you for posting.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I think that is all this research will just be unsuccessful in the end. Look at Qatar Airways, they did so much research with Shell for 2 years, for that GTL fuel, yet 2 months no airline was interested. At the end of the day, airlines are trying to reduce costs, and they don't really care about cleaner fuel.


----------



## BinDubai

^^ Qatar airways is trying to substitute Jet fuel with natural gas so they can benefit from their nation reserves rather than import


----------



## Guest89

*UAE, Arab aviation body sign pact to boost skill pool*

*UAE, Arab aviation body sign pact to boost skill pool*









*Dubai, Jan 29* (IANS) The General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and the Arab Civil Aviation Commission (ACAC) have signed a pact to build capacity of its staff, WAM news agency reported.
As part of the agreement, training grants will be offered to ACAC member-states during 2010-2012. 

Training will include aviation safety measures, accident probes, security and management, among others. Training will be imparted in the UAE and abroad. 

The aim is to build capacity of the aviation staff and strengthen collaboration between the UAE and the Arab World, according to the report Thursday. 

“Qualified and specialised human resources have always been the key factors of excellence in the civil aviation industry and have played essential role in promoting this industry within the national economy system. 

“Both UAE and GCAA features high-caliber professionals who were trained and qualified according to the International Civil Aviation Organisation standards,” said GCAA director general Saif Mohammed Al Suwaidi, after signing a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with ACAC here.



_Source: http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/business/uae-arab-aviation-body-sign-pact-to-boost-skill-pool_100311337.html_


----------



## Shad

AirAsia X pulls out of Abu Dhabi

Ivan Gale
Last Updated: January 31. 2010 9:45PM UAE / January 31. 2010 5:45PM GMT










The global downturn has added pressure on AirAsia’s long-haul budget business model. Goh Seng Chong / Bloomberg

AirAsia X will pull out of Abu Dhabi after just three months in operation, a setback for the fledgling carrier’s long-haul, low-cost business plan in the region.

The surprise withdrawal, which is effective on February 21, came just hours before the capital’s airport operator revealed record traffic figures for last year.

The Malaysia-based carrier, which launched its Kuala Lumpur to Abu Dhabi service with great fanfare on November 23, said it hoped to resume services as quickly as possible once it employed a more economical aircraft for the route. It flies a four-engine Airbus A340, but hopes to restart the route using an Airbus A330, which has fewer seats and is more fuel-efficient, with just two engines.

“We don’t have the right aircraft. These are challenging times for the industry,” said Azran Osman Rani, the chief executive of AirAsia X.

“Airlines are trying to fight to survive and unfortunately we have to make these tough decisions and hopefully we’ll have a better, more efficient aircraft and bit more scale to do perhaps a minimum daily service and be able to come back stronger, but the environment is making it a bit too tough.”

The failure follows one of the worst years for airlines since the Second World War. There was a worldwide decrease of 3.5 per cent in traffic from 2008 in a year marked by the global recession and the H1N1 global pandemic. The sole bright spot has been the Middle East, where passenger traffic rose by 11.2 per cent over the same period.


Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) said traffic increased 7.3 per cent to 9.7 million last year as the home-based Etihad Airways added new planes and routes while eight other airlines launched inaugural services to the capital. 

Cargo volumes grew 7 per cent to 32.7 million tonnes, it said.

ADAC’s report follows similar results for Dubai Airports, which said Dubai International Airport’s traffic grew by 9.2 per cent to 40.7 million travellers last year, confirming the UAE’s reputation as an engine of growth for the global aviation sector on the back of the fast-expanding Etihad Airways and Emirates Airline.

“Despite the adverse global economic climate and the consolidation observed in the aviation industry during 2009, Abu Dhabi International has proven to be a resilient airport,” said Khalifa al Mazrouei, the chairman of ADAC.

AirAsia X, a subsidiary of the fast-growing AirAsia, helped pioneer long-haul budget travel, a model previously reserved for short-hop trips of four hours or less. 

But the downturn has added more pressure on the new model, said Saj Ahmad, the chief analyst at FBE Aerospace based in London.

“Air Asia X’s decision to abandon Abu Dhabi in just six months underscores not only the fragility of the long-haul, low-cost concept, but also shows just how competitive the GCC region actually is.

“Air Asia X’s decision to first drop Dubai and now Abu Dhabi demonstrates that the maturity of ‘long haul, low cost’ has a long way to go – reducing seat costs by cramming passengers into an aeroplane does not derive success or make you more competitive. That’s precisely why the likes of Southwest Airlines and Ryanair have never ventured to go long haul – the concept doesn’t work as well on a bigger scale.”

Still, Air Asia X plans to institute services from the Malaysian capital to India.

The airline was one of a batch of new carriers that ADAC attracted to the capital amid a heavy marketing campaign to put Abu Dhabi on the map for travel, trade and tourism.

Other airlines starting Abu Dhabi services last year included Bahrain Air, Elite Aviation, Jat Airlines, Jazeera Airways, Safi Airways, Sun Air and Ukraine International Air, while Air France is expected to launch direct Paris services within months.

The five most popular destinations from the UAE capital were London Heathrow, Bangkok, Doha, Manama and Cairo, while 14 new destinations were added by Etihad and other carriers including Athens, Chicago and Tiruchirappalli in India, ADAC said.

* with additional reporting by Matt Kwong

[email protected]


----------



## AltinD

What traffic was there between KL and AD?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> What traffic was there between KL and AD?


I am not quite sure, but its surprising that Emirates just today increased their flights to KL to 21 weekly.


----------



## luv2bebrown

well i think the issue is that Air Asia X is an LCC so if im not mistaken there are no premium cabins on board. with long haul (non regional) routes, there is always a segment of the market willing to pay a premium fare for premium service. since the margins are so high on the premium classes, it doesnt make sense from a business point of view to operate an all economy long haul flight because you are not capitalizing on the premium segment. i imagine its pretty difficult to make decent money on an all-economy flight with even 80% load factor.


----------



## luv2bebrown

on a bright note... man i got to try out the EK CAE A380-800 flight simulator. WOW that thing is realistic as hell. makes MS Flight Sim seem like tetris.


----------



## Guest89

^^ Flight Simulator X is quite good. You can get add-ons and make it even better.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I am not quite sure, but its surprising that Emirates just today increased their flights to KL to 21 weekly.


and the third daily flight will be extended to Melbourne from KL....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates gets so much traffic from Australia. In 2008 they were accounting for 8.3% of international traffic from Australia, compared to 11.3% for Singapore Airlines. 

I think now, they are getting alot of competition from Qatar Airways. In December when i was travelling back from London on Qatar Airways, the whole flight was full, and almost all of the passengers were Australians travelling via Doha. They must have put their fares very low to Australia. In fact, when i tried to change the date of my flight from London, they said the next flight to Doha from Heathrow available was in mid January, and this was way back at the beginning of December!


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates eyes additional flights to Australia*

As the current four-year deal between the UAE and Australia allowing the phased growth of Emirates' services ends next year, negotiations on a new air services agreement between the two countries are expected to begin soon.

Emirates already seems to have started a drive to boost capacity to Australia. At present the Dubai carrier operates 70 flights a week frequency to Australia (up from 49 in 2007), which is due to grow to a 84-flights ceiling by the time the current agreement expires. Its Australian destinations include Sydney, Melbourne, Perth and Brisbane.

"Australia has been generous to Emirates and we have reciprocated more than 14 years with very significant Australian investments and tourism promotion. We seek long-term moderate growth that is in Australia's national interests," Richard Jewsbury, Emirates' Senior Vice-President Commercial Operations for the Far East and Australasia, told Emirates Business.

He added: "The Australian air services negotiation model is one of the best in the world, respecting investment, ensuring only commercial and rational airlines are rewarded, and promoting competition."

Emirates commanded eight per cent of the international market to or from Australia at the end of 2009, according to a report published by The Australian. It added Emirates is calling for the continuation of a policy that allowed capacity from Dubai to be treated separately from other regional carriers.

While the Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways currently operates flights to Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane, Qatar Airways is due to launch services to Sydney sometime this year. The Doha carrier already operates flights to the Australian city of Melbourne. 

Meanwhile, Emirates' bid to gain more rights into Australia and double its flights to 84 a week, has in the past faced opposition by the Australian flagship carrier, Qantas, fearing loss of its traffic and market share to Emirates in its home market.

The report further states the Dubai carrier is taking a "lower-key approach to lobbying" while it waits for the market to stabilise, and is refraining from pushing for the kind of aggressive growth it has undertaken in the past four years. Emirates has, meanwhile, also boosted the number of seats on the Australia route by deploying bigger aircraft such as the Airbus A380 and Boeing 777-300ER. Emirates' Auckland service, via Sydney to Dubai, is operated by an Airbus A380 superjumbo.

The airline would also be boosting its capacity on the Tasman route starting August this year as the airline increases its seats on the Auckland-Melbourne route, as reported by New Zealand Herald, which states the airline will replace the current Airbus A340-500 with the latest Boeing 777-300ER aircraft, adding an extra 672 seats a week in each direction, with the flight linking to its hub in Dubai.

The carrier is also establishing a strong presence in Australia with the launch of its $125 million (Dh459m) hospitality venture – the Wolgan Valley Resort and Spa in the Blue Mountains near Sydney. 

http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles...2072010_813fcfb01814496f951d1b4637e20c02.aspx


----------



## cyborg81

^^That Wolgan Valley resort is just so :drool:


----------



## killerk

*Etihad's inaugural flight to Nagoya*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5VPDUIX0co

Very well taken....!! kudos to the cameraman (and the camera)!!


----------



## aravinda

*EK's SPECIAL LIVERY?*

For those of you familiar with EK, you might know that they've never had a special livery except for putting stickers on the back of aircarft to promote the shopping festival and other similar events. Being the official carrier of FIFA2010, they do have an A380 in the hanger having zebra stripes painted all over it in yellow (ref to my older post).

Now I bring to you (speculation) a new T7 (not sure what the variation is) with an all new color scheme that looks to have the national colours. Its only the front section of the fuselage so it'll be a month or so before we see the finished product. However, the section seems to be in longterm storage covers: i'm not sure what to make out of that (note the covered cockpit windows, etc).

Also, in the last photo, have a look at the purple tail which seems to spell 'always deliver first'? the colors are similar to FedEx but the font is that of EK...so we'll have to wait and see to whom the aircraft belongs.

As for the EK livery, the painted fuse section is between the two hangers.

http://paineairport.com/kpae2683.htm
http://paineairport.com/kpae2597.htm
http://paineairport.com/kpae2753.htm


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates set to sponsor AC Milan*

Dubai : Emirates airline looks set to expand their football sponsorship portfolio by adding Italian giants and seven-time European champions AC Milan to the glowing list of clubs that fly the airline's banner this Friday.

http://gulfnews.com/sport/football/emirates-set-to-sponsor-ac-milan-1.581221


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Etihad to start seven extra Australia flights in 2011*

Etihad Airways, the national airline of the UAE, on Thursday announced it had secured seven additional weekly flights to Australia, to start in 2011.

The additional flights were awarded following bilateral negotiations between the UAE and Australian Government in Canberra, the carrier said in a statement.

The seven flights can be operated to any gateway in Australia which includes Etihad’s current destinations of Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne, the statement added.

A further seven weekly flights have been granted to Etihad on the condition that the operation also flies via or onto a regional airport.

James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ chief executive officer, said: “The announcement that Etihad Airways has been granted up to 14 additional flights each week is an indication of the airline’s deepening bond with Australia.

“We are committed to this important market and look forward to carrying greater numbers of business and leisure travellers from destinations across Etihad’s expanding network to Australia.”

Etihad currently flies 21 times a week between Abu Dhabi and Australia. This includes 11 flights to Sydney, seven to Melbourne and three to Brisbane. The new flight slots will available from March 2011.

Since launching its first flights to Sydney in 2007, Etihad has carried 787,000 passengers to and from Australia, the airline said.

Etihad currently employs more than 80 members of staff in three cities in Australia and maintains seven premises, including a dedicated aircraft maintenance facility at Sydney International Airport.

Hogan added: “Etihad’s presence in Australia continues to grow considerably. We are proud to have made significant investments in our work force and infrastructure in Australia as well as build strong ties with airports, airlines, tourism industry bodies and state governments.” 

www.arabianbusiness.com/581301-etihad-to-start-seven-extra-oz-flights-in-2011


----------



## Imre

from the Emirates newsletter:

*New service to Amsterdam announced*

Emirates will be the only airline offering a three class configuration when the *daily service to Amsterdam is launched on 1 May*. Return fares start from AED 4055. 

*Emirates to launch Prague *

Emirates will launch a *daily non-stop flight from Dubai to the Czech Republic's capital city from 1st July*. Return fares to Prague start from AED 2,845. 


*Emirates becomes the latest fashion in Spain *

The *daily, non-stop service from Dubai to Madrid begins from 1st August*, with return fares starting from AED 3,395. 


What about Dubai-Budapest ?


----------



## Imre

*Emirates and Visa Card are giving you the opportunity to bring family and relatives to Dubai without paying for the tourist visa* or deposit.*


Between 19th January and 21st February 2010, purchase any of the airfares from our destinations that require visa into Dubai or any of the destinations listed below, in the UAE with your Visa credit, debit or prepaid card, and you’ll receive the tourist visa for free as well as have the deposit waived. 

Simply contact your local travel agent or visit any of Emirates offices, pay for the ticket with your Visa card and we’ll help you fast track the visa process.

So you’ll not only save money, but you’ll also have more time for retail therapy.

http://www.emirates.com/ae/english/...deposit/free_tourist_visa_and_no_deposit.aspx


----------



## Naz UK

Strange. "Our tourist figures have grown despite the global downturn" said the official statements last year... yet apparently they've grown so much they find themselves shelving the visa fees they so proudly earned $millions from during the boom period...oops what am i saying, they're still in the boom period. Of course they are. Therefore this cannot be the start of desperate measures to pull in the punters.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Have they grown? I thought they fell to 6 million last year.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai leads rise in UAE air traffic*

Dubai drives UAE's air traffic growth in January with 51,851 Air Traffic Movement

Dubai The UAE General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) said it recorded higher growth rates in January 2010 air traffic movements compared to the same month last year, despite the global economic downturn.

Dubai ranked first with 24,338 movements or almost 47 per cent of the UAE total.

Overflights followed with 11,006 or 21 per cent. Abu Dhabi ranked third with 7,733 movements, and Sharjah International Airport had 5,095.

There were 3,021 local flights comprising 5.8 per cent, putting them in fourth place.

Fujairah International Airport had 366 movements, while Al Ain Airport and Ras Al Khaimah international airports had 181 and 111 respectively.

The three airports together represented 1.2 per cent of total UAE flights last January.

"In spite of the challenges facing the civil aviation industry in many parts of the world, the UAE was able to maintain its growth," said Saif Mohammad Al Suwaidi, general manager of the GCAA.

He added that this year the GCAA will seek to strengthen its own and the UAE's position in the global aviation industry, to ensure an adequate environment for continued growth and development at the legislative, regulatory and training levels.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-leads-rise-in-uae-air-traffic-1.581756


----------



## zerozol

^^

Imre,

according to the flyertalk-forum, there is no near-term plan for a DXB-BUD-flight...hno:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

They should open more flights to S America. I think there is more opportunities there.


----------



## killerk

*California dreaming for Etihad*

Ivan Gale
Last Updated: February 15. 2010 10:33PM UAE / February 15. 2010 6:33PM GMT

Etihad Airways is embarking on a public awareness push in America that analysts say is a precursor to the possible rollout of flights to California. The airline has completed several seminars in California to raise awareness of its services. Travel agents and analysts viewed the events – including one at the Beverly Wilshire Hotel – as raising the airline’s profile in Los Angeles and San Francisco, cities currently served from the Middle East only by Emirates Airline.

Etihad called the events routine, however, and said it had no immediate plans to fly to the state. Hundreds of thousands of people of Middle Eastern and South Asian origin live in California, offering airlines the consistent business that makes a route profitable.

In addition to the UAE’s two long-haul airlines, Qatar Airways has long eyed using the Gulf to directly link California with Tehran, building on its service to New York, Houston and Washington DC.

“Etihad is likely priming the market to enter that territory,” said Premjit Bangara, the travel manager of Sharaf Travel in Dubai. “I’m sure they have done their homework and realised the potential for ethnic traffic, as there are a lot of Iranians on the western seaboard of the US.”

An Etihad spokeswoman said that the airline was currently focused on expanding its frequencies to its two US destinations, Chicago and New York, and building its relationship with American Airlines.

“While we would consider opportunities to expand services to other US destinations in the future, for the time being we will continue to work with our code-share partner, American Airlines, to service markets outside of New York and Chicago,” she said.

“These seminars are designed to provide a background on Etihad’s products and services to agents that may book flights for serviced destinations or with the code-share partner, American Airlines, for alternative cities.”

Analysts, however, said Etihad would need to to establish its own services to the US West Coast. “Etihad cannot afford to ignore this market for too long,” said Saj Ahmad, an analyst at FBE Aerospace in London, a consulting firm.

Source: http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100215/BUSINESS/702159949/1005


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> They should open more flights to S America. I think there is more opportunities there.


Yes there are....for all the three aviation giants of the Arabian Gulf region....On a similar note, Brazilian and Qatari Aviation forum members have reported that Qatar Airways has applied for 2 routes to South America, Buenos Aires, Argentina and Sao Paulo, Brazil.....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Qatar Airways sure does provide a lot of competition for Emirates. Wherever they see some demand, they will be ready to begin flights as soon as possible.


----------



## Imre

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Qatar Airways sure does provide a lot of competition for Emirates. Wherever they see some demand, they will be ready to begin flights as soon as possible.


I will try the Qatar Airways soon , cheaper than the Emirates , Dubai-Vienna 1460 dhs , same with the Emirates 2269 dhs.

Emirates getting expensive ,I checked the Dubai-Tokyo is more than double than Budapest-Tokyo now.


----------



## noir-dresses

Imre said:


> I will try the Qatar Airways soon , cheaper than the Emirates , Dubai-Vienna 1460 dhs , same with the Emirates 2269 dhs.
> 
> Emirates getting expensive ,I checked the Dubai-Tokyo is more than double than Budapest-Tokyo now.


Plus Qatar is part of the Star Alliance now, they have by far the most amount of lounges around the world. The airport in Doha is crap, but the new one will be finished soon. Even Turkish is Star Alliance.

Emirates new Skyward's rules totally screw there loyal customer's, and will most likely turn me off from flying with them anymore, what a shame.


----------



## docc

^^ What new rules?


----------



## noir-dresses

docc said:


> ^^ What new rules?


They give you alot less miles when you fly, they basically want you to fly more. Instead of true miles like before, now you have sectors, check out there web site.


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> Plus Qatar is part of the Star Alliance now


Sorry?  Where did you get this false information from? 

Qatar is *not* part of the Star Alliance, they only have relations with S.A.-carriers like LH, ANA etc. It's not the same thing!


----------



## zerozol

Imre said:


> I will try the Qatar Airways soon , cheaper than the Emirates , Dubai-Vienna 1460 dhs , same with the Emirates 2269 dhs.
> 
> Emirates getting expensive ,I checked the Dubai-Tokyo is more than double than Budapest-Tokyo now.


Apart from the fact, that sometimes QA is cheaper, don't forget the thing that here you are comparing 2 different things! _Dubai-Vienna_ with Emirates is a *direct* flight, as long as with Qatar is a *connecting* flight via Doha! It is almost always cheaper to fly with a connection!


----------



## AltinD

Hm ... all these talk about Vienna, reminded me that I haven't been there since September 2006


----------



## killerk

3 UAE airports in a row......that warrants enough importance to get posted here!!

Paramount Eyes India-Gulf Skies
Nithin Belle 
17 February 2010
The India-Gulf sector, one of the busiest international aviation routes in the region, will see more competition with Paramount Airways, a premium Indian carrier, planning operations to the UAE and Qatar later  this year.
“We will start our international operations in the last quarter of 2010,” M. Thiagarajan, the founder and managing director of the airline, told Khaleej Times on Tuesday. *“We plan operating flights to Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah  and Doha.”*

The airline, with only business-class seats, has placed orders for 10 Airbus A-321 aircraft, to enable it to launch its international operations. Thiagarajan says the airline will also operate flights to Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Hong Kong, Sri Lanka, the Maldives and Mauritius, besides the two Gulf countries.

India’s civil aviation policy allows private airlines to start international services on completion of five years of domestic operations. Jet Airways and Kingfisher Airlines are the only two private airlines now operating international services.

SpiceJet and GoAir, two low-cost carriers, and Paramount Airways, the all business-class airline, are among the three private carriers that will be completing five years of domestic operations in 2010, entitling them to launch international services.

SpiceJet is expected to launch services to South and South-East Asia, while GoAir has not announced any plans for an international foray. Jet Airways operates flights to eight destinations in the Gulf from India: Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, Doha, Bahrain, Kuwait, Riyadh and Muscat.

Last week, the Indian government granted traffic rights to Kingfisher Airlines to operate on seven new international routes, including two to the Gulf-New Delhi-Dubai and Mumbai-Dubai. The airline, which currently operates flights from Bangalore to Dubai, is still to announce the launch dates for the new routes.

According to Thiagarajan, the Indian aviation industry is looking at a revival, after having undergone a difficult period last year. “With the increase in GDP and economic growth there will not be any dearth for business flyers,” he points out. “The aviation sector can do better if there is rationalisation in taxes and other airport levies.”

Paramount Airways has a dual configuration of first and business class and provides a corporate jet feel to  its passengers.

The airline’s founder says that in a short span of time, Paramount Airways has established a 27 per cent market share in southern India and is fast emerging as an aspirational brand in the country. 

“We are now in tandem with our growth plans to have a national presence,” he points out. “We will replicate our successful business model in international operations. We will look at replicating the same services on the new routes.”

The airline plans to acquire nearly 10 turbo planes to cater to tier-II and tier-III cities in India. “We currently operate to 16 destinations and we plan to increase this to 40 by end of 2011,” says Thiagarajan.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...ary/business_February462.xml&section=business


----------



## Guest89

*Air traffic to UAE steps up*

*Air traffic to UAE steps up*









There has been enormous air traffic growth in the UAE. 

Nearly 52,000 air traffic movements were made in January 2010, compared to the same month last year. 

The UAE General Civil Aviation Authority has said the higher growth rates in Dubai gave it first ranking with almost 47 per cent of the UAE total. 

The smaller UAE airports at Fujairah International, Al Ain Airport and Ras Al Khaimah international had 366, 181, and 111 movements respectively. 

The three smaller airports together represented 1.2 per cent of total UAE flights.


_Source: http://www.zambianews.net/story/601505_


----------



## luv2bebrown

zerozol said:


> Apart from the fact, that sometimes QA is cheaper, don't forget the thing that here you are comparing 2 different things! _Dubai-Vienna_ with Emirates is a *direct* flight, as long as with Qatar is a *connecting* flight via Doha! It is almost always cheaper to fly with a connection!


very good point. Qatar probably has an easy time attracting budget conscious carriers, but probably can't capture a very big business traveller segment (where the real money is!)


----------



## zerozol

luv2bebrown said:


> very good point. Qatar probably has an easy time attracting budget conscious carriers, but probably can't capture a very big business traveller segment (where the real money is!)


Probably, i don't know. 
What i know is that a friend working for Emirates Airline said it was told in a briefing that Emirates made its highest monthly profit in this January, the biggest in its whole history... Maybe because their higher ticket prices. But, as long as people are buying these tickets, why not? 

An other friend, working for Etihad, said that there are severe cost-cutting procedures all over, in the air and on the ground as well, apparently there are too much crew because Etihad began to fire a lot of cabin crew members, and recruitment stopped again... They want to turn to profit sooner, maybe...


----------



## luv2bebrown

thanks for the info^^
well the fleet size is the biggest it has ever been. 3 years ago, there were around 85 aircraft... today there are 143 I think!


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^

138 passenger planes and 7 freight planes


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Does Qatar Airways make a profit, or do they expect to make profit any time soon.?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I have a question... Does Qatar Airways make a profit?


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I have a question... Does Qatar Airways make a profit?


yes they do, but that did not happen till the last 2 financial years!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^ I was just wondering, because with such low fares I would be surprised if they even break even.


----------



## luv2bebrown

well with the current climate in the aviation industry... ANY loss is bad. I understand Air Canada's position to an extent... why would they want to welcome a competitor and have the competitor eat into their bottom line?

But I do not understand the position of those outside of Air Canada who are against increased flights for Emirates.


----------



## Guest89

*Emirates to recruit 2,000 cabin crew*

*Dubai carrier in expansion mode as it launches more routes.*









Image credit goes to source​

*Emirates airlines expects to recruit 2,000 more cabin crew this year in view of the expansion of its fleet and operations, it was announced yesterday.*

In an official statement marking the run-up to the premier travel trade event ITB Berlin to be held this week, the airline disclosed it had recruited around 600 cabin crew and 60 pilots since March 2009 to handle the new flights.

From March 2009, the airline's fleet size has grown from 131 to 145 while its Airbus A380 fleet size doubled to eight. The airline added Durban and Luanda, and Tokyo, Amsterdam, Prague, Madrid and Dakar will start during the year.

The airline now dispatches 1,107 passenger flights per week from Dubai with overall seat capacity up by 16 per cent.

The statement quoted Tim Clark, President, Emirates Airline, as saying: "We are looking forward to supporting ITB again this year and are pleased to be able to report so many new developments. These continue to be testing times, making our fresh initiatives and ongoing growth even more noteworthy."


_Source: Emirates Business 24/7_


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

One think i've always wondered is that even though Emirates has quite a large fleet, it operates very less flights in proportion to its fleet. This means overall, 158 flights daily or 6 flights every hour.
In comparison, Etihad which has 53 aircraft operates 750 flights a week. 

I think Emirates have organised there flights in a way that the flights can carry the maximum amount of passengers. That would ensure that flights are not operating empty.


----------



## HateTorch

I only realize now that what ever I spent using my Citibank Emirates card will not contribute to my skywards tier miles ...

Anybody know which bank has a Visa card that link to the Emirates's skywards tier miles ??


----------



## Guest89

*Canadian consumers lose, Emirates says*

*Canadian consumers lose, Emirates says*​


*Emirates Airline is firing back at criticisms levelled by Air Canada, saying consumers are the big losers after the Dubai-based carrier's unsuccessful efforts to expand in Canada.*

Andrew Parker, Emirates senior vice-president of international affairs, said Air Canada enjoys an unfair advantage on international flights in and out of Canada.

He made the comments yesterday after Air Canada chief executive officer Calin Rovinescu slammed Emirates during a speech in Vancouver on Tuesday. Mr. Rovinescu described a recent Emirates-commissioned study as "the stuff of fairy tales," disputing the report's claims that there will be $480-million in annual economic benefits and 2,800 jobs created if the Middle East carrier is allowed to beef-up service on its Toronto-Dubai route and expand to Calgary and Vancouver.

"Canadian consumers lose out if competition is constrained in the interest of protecting the national carrier," Mr. Parker said. "Consumers are being denied reasonable options to travel."

Transport Canada has said Ottawa's policies support competition as long as there are reciprocal gains for Canada, but the current capacity supplied by Emirates and Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways exceed travel demand, so there isn't any seat shortage between Canada and the United Arab Emirates.

Bruce Cran, president of the Consumers' Association of Canada, said he's disappointed by Air Canada's attack on Emirates because the interest of passengers has taken a back seat to "protectionist rules" favouring Canada's largest airline and its membership in the Star Alliance of carriers.

"Give me a break. There are advantages to consumers to having Emirates expand," Mr. Cran said.

Emirates, owned by the Dubai government, said its passenger loads between Toronto and Dubai have been healthy, with a load factor - the proportion of seats filled by paying customers - of 89 per cent in 2008 and 91 per cent in 2009. Emirates said it carried 99,288 passengers on the Toronto-Dubai route in 2008 and 122,870 people last year.

Mr. Parker said Air Canada and the Canadian government refuse to recognize that Emirates' expansion would be "a boon for the Canadian economy by growing a key region of the world that is currently grossly underserved."

The United Arab Emirates has requested that Ottawa grant Emirates greater access to Canada in exchange for extending permission for the Canadian Forces to stay at Camp Mirage, a Persian Gulf base that serves as a crucial jump-off point to Afghanistan.

Mr. Parker said Emirates "can't comment on what may have transpired government to government."

Emirates wants to increase its Toronto-Dubai flights to twice daily from the current three times a week, and introduce daily service into Calgary and Vancouver.

The foreign carrier "is very confident that our case for reasonable access is overwhelmingly in Canada's national interest," said Mr. Parker, who added that he rejects "Air Canada's premise that access from a competitor is a bad thing."


_Source: The Globe and Mail_


----------



## smussuw

HateTorch said:


> I only realize now that what ever I spent using my Citibank Emirates card will not contribute to my skywards tier miles ...
> 
> Anybody know which bank has a Visa card that link to the Emirates's skywards tier miles ??


I think Emirates NBD and Emirates Islamic Bank.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates on course for Dh2 billion fiscal year profit*

*Dubai's flagship carrier is set to meet its profit goals and expects no problems financing its 2010 plane purchases.*

Emirates airline, owned by the Dubai Government, is set to meet its full-year profit goal of Dh2 billion and expects no problems funding its plane purchases this year.


"We've had a very good year," Chief Executive Tim Clark told Reuters in an interview at the world's biggest travel fair, ITB Berlin. Its fiscal year ends on March 31.

Middle Eastern airlines saw the highest global growth rate of 11.2 percent in air passenger traffic for 2009, and their peers in other parts of the world are expected to post total 2010 losses of $2.8 billion, according to industry body International Air Transport Association (IATA).

German flagship carrier Lufthansa earlier said it expects a tangible improvement in demand for long-haul flights later this year, though the market could be distorted by "massive" capacity growth at some airlines, such as some Gulf carriers.

Clark confirmed that Emirates, the largest customer for the Airbus A380 superjumbo, would have no problem financing the 11 aircraft it is set to receive this year as it presses ahead with expansion.

*He also said it would not be much longer until the company decides on how many more planes to order, having said in November it was in talks with Boeing and Airbus to buy "tens of planes".*

"The decision will be made when we're ready. It's not long," Clark said. *Emirates has grown to be the world's fourth-largest airline by scheduled passenger-kilometres flown internationally.*

Its performance has been a ***** of light for Dubai,, which has been under a cloud since it shocked markets in November with a request to delay payment on $26 billion of debt linked to its flagship conglomerate Dubai World.

Clark echoed Lufthansa Chief Executive Wolfgang Mayrhuber in saying that the aviation industry's recovery partially depended on the development of oil prices.

"If oil goes back above $100, we'll be in trouble," Clark said.

Middle Eastern governments have been developing their flagship carriers over the past couple of decades to help diversify their economies and reduce dependence on oil revenues.

These airlines are increasingly redirecting passenger flows from Europe, Asia and the Americas through their hubs, making them serious competitors for established airlines such as British Airways or Cathay Pacific.

In Germany, Emirates has been fighting for market share and has been forced by the government to raise business class prices on some routes on which it competes with European Union-based carriers including Lufthansa.

"We complied, but we are challenging it," Emirates' senior vice president Andrew Parker told Reuters.

The German government had told Emirates last year that it was illegal for non-EU airlines such as Emirates to undercut the prices of other carriers on routes from Germany to non-EU destinations.

Emirates has taken the matter to the European Commission, Parker said. He said he could not say when the Commission would decide whether Germany's demand is lawful.

The Gulf airline is also still trying to expand its business in Germany by gaining permission to fly from Stuttgart and Berlin airports. It has been in talks about the issue with Germany's new administration under Chancellor Angela Merkel.
"We're very confident that we will persevere," Parker said.

http://www.business24-7.ae/companie...billion-fiscal-year-profit-2010-03-13-1.67968


----------



## luv2bebrown

FYI profit target for last year was around 5.5 billion dirhams!


----------



## zerozol

Emirates Warns Airbus Over More Delays

Mar 12, 2010

By Jens Flottau
FRANKFURT

Emirates has issued a strong warning to Airbus not to delay the introduction of the A350.

“We have clearly told Airbus that we will not accept again what they did to us with the A380,” Emirates President Tim Clark told The Daily at the ITB tourism exchange in Berlin. He pointed out that unlike in the case of the A380 – which was two years late – Emirates has alternatives to buy elsewhere: “All I have to do is pick up the phone and order more Boeing 777s,” Clark stressed. He showed concerns that the schedule could already begin to slip. “We have told Airbus numerous times that in our view they should build in more margin in terms of time and performance parameters, but they wanted to have it their way. Now they are already eating into margins,” Clark criticized.

Emirates has plans to retire 58 aircraft in the coming years, among them the A330-200s, A340-300s and the early 777-300s and 777-200s. If the A350 was significantly delayed, those aircraft would have to be kept longer. They would then well exceed Emirates’ usual aircraft retirement age which is at around 10 years. The airline received its first 777s in the mid-1990s.

Clark stressed that Emirates still has a keen interest in the larger version of the A380, the A380-900. According to the airline’s calculations, it could operate the aircraft in a 647-seat, three-class configuration. With a range of around 4,500 naut. mi., the A380-900 would typically operate eight-hour sectors and could thus mainly be used for destinations in Europe and Asia up to Beijing, but not Tokyo. Clark believes Emirates could accommodate up to 20 A380-900s and would immediately order the aircraft if Airbus was prepared to build it and Dubai airport can handle the additional aircaft. Emirates is already the biggest A380 customer with 58 on firm order. It has eight flying and will receive seven more this year. 

http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/gene...adline=Emirates Warns Airbus Over More Delays


----------



## Imre

zerozol said:


> Apart from the fact, that sometimes QA is cheaper, don't forget the thing that here you are comparing 2 different things! _Dubai-Vienna_ with Emirates is a *direct* flight, as long as with Qatar is a *connecting* flight via Doha! It is almost always cheaper to fly with a connection!


Thats true, I got my ticket from the Qatar Air , I saved 925 dhs ( Emirates 2385 dhs , QA 1460 dhs) , I think for that money I can wait 1 hour at the Doha airport.

:cheers:

When I am back I will use the Emirates again


----------



## zerozol

^^

Of course that's true. 

Have a nice flight! (Ha gondolod, találkozhatnánk is, ha már hazajössz Magyarországra...  )


----------



## noir-dresses

Imre said:


> Thats true, I got my ticket from the Qatar Air , I saved 925 dhs ( Emirates 2385 dhs , QA 1460 dhs) , I think for that money I can wait 1 hour at the Doha airport.
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> When I am back I will use the Emirates again


Hi buddy, have you already bought your ticket home cause your visa is expired ??? Is there no way to extend it ??? Have a safe trip.


----------



## Imre

noir-dresses said:


> Hi buddy, have you already bought your ticket home cause your visa is expired ??? Is there no way to extend it ??? Have a safe trip.


Yes, I bought just one way ticket , I can stay here one more month but better to go to Hungary and coming back mid April when the sea is warmer


----------



## Imre

zerozol said:


> ^^
> 
> Of course that's true.
> 
> Have a nice flight! (Ha gondolod, találkozhatnánk is, ha már hazajössz Magyarországra...  )


Thanks,I will be there for few weeks so we can do it


----------



## noir-dresses

Air Canada CEO continues attack on Emirates
Published On Mon Mar 15 2010EmailPrintRepublishAdd to Favourites Report an error
Share
Share
Article
Photos (1)

Air Canada CEO Calin Rovinescu addresses the Canadian Club Monday, March 15, 2010 in Montreal.
Ryan Remiorz/THE CANADIAN PRESS
Ads by Google
Canada AirFare Seat Sale
Up to 47% off Your Next Flight On
Any Canadian Airline - Book Today!
Canada.flightnetwork.com/Seat-Sale

Ross Marowits
The Canadian Press
MONTREAL—Emirate Airlines’ desire to expand service to Canada, high government taxes and fees all threaten Montreal’s ability to become a major international hub, says the chief executive of Air Canada.

Calin Rovinescu told the city’s business leaders Monday that while Trudeau Airport will never overtake Toronto’s Pearson, it has the potential for more traffic.

Last year, a total of 12.8 million passengers flew through the Montreal airport, including six million with Air Canada. Since 2004, Air Canada’s (TSX:AC.B) traffic through the city has grown by 25 per cent, while its capacity has increased by more than 18 per cent.

While Trudeau Airport’s growth largely hinges on the state of the economy, channeling connecting traffic will be the key driver of the airport’s importance as a hub, Rovinescu said.

That could be threatened if Dubai-based Emirate Airlines is able to “dump its excess capacity” into Canada and siphon passengers who make connections here.

“The growth of airports such as Montreal that rely on connecting traffic would be stunted,” Rovinescu told the Canadian Club of Montreal.

“Rather than hubs, they would shrink to stubs at the end of a spoke leading only to Dubai.”

The speech marked the second time in a week that Rovinescu has taken on the Middle Eastern airline for its expansion efforts in Canada.

Another impediment to Montreal’s competitiveness as a hub is direct and indirect taxes, he added.

Air Canada pays about $1,000 more on average to land an Airbus A320 in Montreal, about twice what it costs the airline’s U.S. peers to fly into major American airports.

The result is higher ticket prices and a disadvantage for Canadian carriers.

“The imbalance is significant and over time this will be one of the main drivers determining which cities we will help develop as meaningful hubs and where we invest our scarce resources,” Rovinescu said.

One-third of Air Canada passengers who fly through the airport begin their flights elsewhere. Air Canada’s membership in the Star Alliance should help improve that number. For example, the recent addition of Brussels Airlines to the alliance will increase traffic to Africa.

Rovinescu said improving Montreal’s standing as a hub requires better transit connections to the downtown.

Its current service puts Canada’s second-largest city a long way behind other gateways, including Vancouver with its new Skytrain service.

He said all three levels of government need to commit to improving the transit connection in order for Montreal’s airport to achieve its full potential.

“If a case can be made for funding the (Formula 1 auto racing) Grand Prix and the consequential several days of economic benefits, an even stronger case can be made for funding rapid transit access and real infrastructure development for the airport,” he said.

Rovinescu said Air Canada is in a marathon to improve its corporate culture, cut costs and restore profitability.

Air Canada and its 26,000 employees have made progress, but more remains to be done to allow the former Crown corporation to complete its transformation, he added.

On the Toronto Stock Exchange, Air Canada shares fell four cents, or 2.33 per cent to $1.68 in afternoon trading.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Montreal doesn't have much of a future. I doubt it will see an increase in passengers. It built one of the biggest white elephants in the world, and now that airport only handles cargo. 
Its main airport is regionally surrounded by too many important hubs to actually grow. And with Air Canada operating the most of their flights from Toronto Pearson i don't really think traffic will be significantly affected. In fact in might grow, as Emirates doesn't plan to operate to Montreal, so all passengers who want to fly to Montreal will need to take Air Canada to get there from Calgary/Vancouver.


----------



## Imre

*Airline pair jailed over sex texting*

Awad Mustafa

March 17. 2010 

DUBAI // Two Emirates Airline cabin crew have been jailed for three months for exchanging lewd text messages.

RS, 42, a flight attendant, and EB, 47, a cabin services supervisor, were convicted of “coercion to commit sin” after sending each other sexually themed SMS messages, according to court documents released yesterday. 

The pair, both Indian, were sentenced to six months in prison and deportation by the Dubai Court of Misdemeanors in December.

The court said the texts “fulfilled all the necessary angles of coercion to the commitment of sin”. 

The Appeals Court upheld that decision last week. But it halved their jail sentences and scrapped the deportation orders. 

There was not enough evidence to prove that the pair had extramarital relations, it added.

The flight attendant’s sister, BM, 25, was also convicted of perjury and sentenced to three months and deportation by the lower court. Her deportation order was withdrawn on appeal.

http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100317/NATIONAL/703169807/1133


----------



## luv2bebrown

Imre said:


> “fulfilled all the necessary angles of coercion to the commitment of sin”.


not even shakespeare can figure out what that means.
so shouldn't everybody be arrested for having dirty thoughts?


----------



## AltinD

I am wondering how they got hold of the SMS-s. Maybe the guy was married and his wife caught it, got hold of the phone and went with it to the police? (or women's hubby) ... but where does the sister and her perjury charge comes into picture :weird:


----------



## AltinD

luv2bebrown said:


> not even shakespeare can figure out what that means.


That's why National's "journalists" were paid 30 - 100,000 AED per month, to come up with such things :lol:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^ I think the management is quite good in those companies, maybe not the RTA but certainly Dubai Airports and Emirates are well run.


----------



## luv2bebrown

AltinD said:


> Maybe you can have some point on the last (closing) sentence, but you are off on the first one. The Metro was build FAST, the cost overun is always an issue even without changing the original project half-way through by adding track length and number of station.
> 
> I don't know in which planet you just moved in but designing, commissioning and building 55 km tracks and making them operational in just 5 years is remarkable indeed, and I'm talking only about the Red Line.
> 
> Remember when last year was open that Rail Terminal in UK serving the high speed trains from France that was at least 10 years in the making ... a terminal.
> 
> I consider the Dubai Metro a huge achievement ... to bad the crisis hit and slowed it down.


yes but even WITHIN the scope of budget overruns, the RTA was not able to manage the metro construction effectively. 
AFTER the metro redesign, budget overrun etc., half the stations opened in september, and the rest were scheduled/promised to be open in February. After failing to meet that deadline, a few stations were scheduled to open in april, and the rest are scheduled to open several months later. im not even convinced all the april station openings are going to happen either. That's at least 2 missed deadlines, and a potential 3rd and 4th missed deadline.

When Airbus and Boeing screw up their schedules by going 2 years past their project deadlines, heads roll and hundreds of millions of dollars worth of compensation is paid. shareholders are angry, customers are angry and people are ultimately held accountable.

with the RTA project, to date, there has been NO admission of foresight or bad management. The last straw was reading the story about the Qatari delegation who came to Dubai to study the metro project in order to understand how it was "completed on time."

I don't care if it took 1000 years to build the great wall of China, and only 5 years to build the metro, the Dubai Metro project was supposed to follow a certain schedule, not the schedule of Heathrows T5 or Boston's Big Dig,... and it DIDN'T. now I can understand the delays, but all I want is someone to say "We did not manage the project as we were supposed to." Instead, we are seeing Gulf News reporting on how great it is that a few stations are opening in April, while 7days is more aptly stating that the metro has been further delayed.

sorry but if the Emirates Terminal 3 and EK operations shift can go by smoothly, I feel I am perfectly entitled to expect ACCOUNTABILITY from the RTA. has anybody noticed its the whole lack of accountability and transparency that has plagued the Dubai economy since November 2009? There is a real danger here... take away accountability and Dubai loses the efficiency that gives it a competitive edge in the global economy.


----------



## noir-dresses

You mean November 2008 rite ?


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^well no. im actually specifically referring to the overnight Nakheel debt debacle.


----------



## rye787

luv2bebrown said:


> ..., I feel I am perfectly entitled to expect ACCOUNTABILITY from the RTA.


So are you a shareholder or a citizen? :lol:


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^a "stakeholder". i'll let you figure that one out for yourself.


----------



## AltinD

He means his car registration is due


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^onto the right track. as a resident we all pay money towards the RTA (Salik, Car Registration, Parking etc), and the RTA as a government agency provides public services such as road development, rail, taxi services, road safety, maintenance. the same way that RTA expects us to abide by their regulations, we (should) expect the RTA to deliver services at an acceptable level in return. obviously you guys disagree.

if you don't agree, what you are suggesting is that all government agencies do not have to deliver services to you at an effective level (if you are not a local). what happens if someone dear to you is having a heart attack and you need to call 999, but the lines happen to be down due to some oversight of those responsible? are you telling me that you do not have a reasonable expectation for 999 lines to operate? are you telling me that you would not want accountability? how angry would you be if the next day, there was an article in the newspaper about how flawless the emergency services line is?

how many people have complained about DEWA not servicing their properties on time? is it fair to say "well no other city has grown as fast so you can't expect DEWA to perform its duties effectively due to the fast growth"? is that really the most productive way to move forward? 

just some thoughts for you to digest.


----------



## smussuw

^^ What u pay to the RTA doesn't even cover 1/3rd of their expenses so STFU and continue paying


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^the response of a dumbass


----------



## AltinD

^^ That doesn't mean he's completely wrong


----------



## rye787

As this is is not a democracy your expectations are irrelevant. You can always vote with your feet and 100 more will gladly take your place. In the current economic climate I get 1000 resumes for every job opening.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^actually he's completely right. what I pay to the RTA doesn't cover 1/3 of their expenses. it doesn't even cover 1/1000000 of their expenses.

but if I as an individual pay the RTA 5000dh a year through Salik, Registration and Parking, collectively, we all pay the RTA a VERY hefty sum.


----------



## luv2bebrown

rye787 said:


> As this is is not a democracy your expectations are irrelevant. You can always vote with your feet and 100 more will gladly take your place. In the current economic climate I get 1000 resumes for every job opening.


whether this is a democracy or not is irrelevant.

what is relevant is that Dubai SHOULD seek to operate in the most efficient and productive way possible. and one of those is rewarding ONLY good performance. If Sheikh Mohammed "downgraded" Al Gergawi, Alabbar and bin sulayem... I don't see why there is any reason the RTA can't be held accountable.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...rates-to-open-a380-service-to-manchester.html

Emirates to open A380 service to Manchester
By David Kaminski-Morrow


Middle Eastern carrier Emirates is to deploy Airbus A380 aircraft on services to Manchester in the northern UK.
It will replace Boeing 777 aircraft which currently perform the EK017 and EK018 flights between Manchester and Dubai.
Daily operations using the 517-seat aircraft are set to begin on 1 September.
"Manchester has been one of the strongest performers in our growing network of regional gateways, not only in the UK but globally as well," says Emirates Airline president Tim Clark.
Emirates has served Manchester since 1990 and the carrier introduced a twice-daily flight in 2003.
Manchester Airport's operator describes the decision to bring the A380 onto the route as a "historic moment", adding that it has invested some £10 million ($15 million) in modernisation to accommodate the type.
Emirates is taking 58 A380s and the airline uses the type on routes to London Heathrow, Paris, Sydney, Auckland, Toronto, Seoul, Bangkok and Jeddah.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai Duty Free sales up 21% in Q1*










Reporter:*Elsa Baxter*

Dubai Duty Free sales increased 21 percent in the first quarter of 2010, compared to the same period the previous year, official figures reveal.

The retailer said the increase revealed a “return of consumer confidence” following a difficult 2009 amid the global financial crisis.

Sales reached a total of AED1.1bn ($307m) between January and March, the firm said in a statement on Thursday.

"Our year end sales in 2009 showed an increase of 3.76 percent, which we were pleased with. However, 2009 was a difficult year for all retailers and for many it was a time to take stock,” said Colm McLoughlin, Dubai Duty Free managing director.

"From the second half of last year and the first quarter of 2010, we have definitely seen an increase in consumer spending across all categories, including the high-end products." 

Perfumes and gold continued to be the top selling items in duty free. Perfume sales reached AED150m ($41.7m), an increase of 23 percent from last year, while gold sales rose 22 percent to AED123m ($34m).

Confectionary sales also grew by 20 percent to AED87m ($24m), and sale of electronic goods grew by 15 percent to AED80m ($22m). 

Watch and clock sales also rose by 41 percent, the statement said. 

arabianbusiness.com


----------



## Guest89

*Etihad Airways starts direct flights to Tokyo‎*

*Etihad Airways starts direct flights to Tokyo*









Image credit belongs to source​

*MANAMA: Etihad Airways has launched non-stop flights from its home base in Abu Dhabi to Tokyo. *

The UAE carrier has become the first Middle Eastern airline to operate direct flights to Japan. 

The new route was announced at a Press conference held in the InterContinental Hotel in Tokyo.

Abu Dhabi Airports Company chief Khalifa Al Mazrui, Abu Dhabi Tourism deputy general manager Ahmed Hussain, Narita Airport Authority chairman, Tokyo Governor and a UAE official delegation attended.

The inaugural flight, EY878, left Abu Dhabi at 10.25pm on Saturday and landed at Narita Airport in Tokyo at 1.35pm. 

Etihad chief executive officer James Hogan expressed his delight at the launch of the new route, making the company the first Middle Eastern carrier to operate direct flights to Tokyo. 

"This is an absolutely historic moment for the UAE's national carrier," he said. 

He also announced that the company would schedule five direct flights to Tokyo weekly, in addition to the five flights per week to Nagoya.

With the launch of the new Abu Dhabi-Tokyo route, Etihad boosted its presence on the civil aviation market operating regular flights to 60 destinations. 

The direct flights cater to the categories of businessmen and tourists, banking on a new fleet boasting the latest aviation technologies in the world. 

"Etihad Airways is not new to the Japanese market as it started operating five weekly flights to Nagoya last February," Mr Hogan said. 

He also described Etihad Airways as the fastest growing in the history of commercial aviation.


_Full Article from Source: Gulf Daily News_


----------



## bizzybonita

AltinD said:


> ^^ Sorry bizzy but you don't struck us as a Bora Bora kind of guy


you can wait for pictures if you want  :cheers:


P.S: how can we be so romantic with this kind of website


----------



## Guest89

*Air France-KLM ups summer flights from UAE*

*Air France-KLM ups summer flights from UAE*









Image credit belongs to source​

*Air France-KLM will increase its flight frequencies out of the UAE from May. The total combined number of flights from the country will increase from 28 to 30 per week with the 2010 summer programme.*

In addition to the new Abu Dhabi-Paris route, new day/night flight options for Dubai passengers and the choice of a new class of cabin – Premium Voyageur – are being offered.

On May 3, Air France will start a new non-stop service between Abu Dhabi and Paris. KLM already operates five weekly flights from Abu Dhabi to Amsterdam as well as a service between Abu Dhabi and Muscat, five times a week.

In Dubai, KLM will increase its weekly flight frequency from 10 to 13, by increasing the number of morning departures from Dubai from three to six a week. This day flight offers fast connections via Amsterdam Schiphol Airport to Europe, especially to Paris and the French provinces. KLM also operates a daily flight from Dubai, departing just after midnight.

From Europe, KLM will introduce new daily night flights (except on Thursdays) with evening departures from European cities, Paris or the French provinces to Dubai, via Amsterdam.

Pierre de Saint-Albin, General Manager for the Gulf, Saudi Arabia, Iran and Pakistan at Air France-KLM, said: "The summer schedule reflects a careful assessment of passenger needs and is in direct response to their feedback. This is the most dynamic market in the Air France-KLM network and the Abu Dhabi-Paris non-stop launch reflects its importance."


_Source: Emirates Business 24/7_


----------



## killerk

*Oman Air plans to add eight new destinations, 2 in UAE*

The airline last year carried 2.4 million passengers, a 19 per cent increase on 2008
Zawya Dow JonesPublished: 00:00 April 4, 2010
Dubai: Oman Air, the sultanate's flag carrier, said yesterday it had increased its authorised capital to 500 million riyals (Dh4.7 billion) from 300 million riyals amid plans to add eight new destinations in what is expected to be a challenging year.
"We are confident that over a period of time when the airline has established its presence in the industry and its network has matured, we will see positive returns on investment," Ahmad Bin Abdul Nabi Macki, Oman Air chairman and Minister of National Economy, said in an e-mailed statement announcing the capital increase.
Oman Air will add Kuala Lumpur, Kathmandu, Dar- Es-Salaam, Islamabad, Lahore, Milan and *Ras Al Khaimah and Al Ain* to its list of international destinations this year, which is expected to be "challenging but buoyant," the carrier said.
"The industry is expected to show improved results in 2010 as passenger travel is picking up, especially in the premium cabins. It will however take time for the business to return to the levels seen before the economic crisis," Macki said.
The airline last year carried 2.4 million passengers, a 19 per cent increase on 2008, and had a seat utilisation rate of 61 per cent, Oman Air said.
The carrier said it also boosted capacity in 2009 by 28 per cent with the addition of five Boeing 737s and four wide-body aircraft, and added Paris, Frankfurt, Munich, Male and Colombo as new long-haul destinations.
Oman Air has a fleet of 15 B727-800, two A330-200 and two A330-300 aircraft, with another three A330-300s to be added in the 2010-11 period, according to the statement.
It also expects delivery of five Embraer 175 jets in the first quarter of 2011 under a recently signed contract.

Source: http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/oman-air-plans-to-add-eight-new-destinations-1.607473


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*flydubai does the double with flights to Istanbul and Assiut*

Just two weeks after launching a brace of GCC routes with flights to Muscat and Kuwait City, flydubai, Dubai's first low cost airline, has announced a further two routes - Assiut in Egypt and Istanbul, Turkey - to bring the airline's network to 15 destinations.

Priced from just AED350, flights to Assiut, the largest town in Upper Egypt, are three times per week and start on Monday, May 24.

Travellers will be able to visit Istanbul, European Capital of Culture 2010, with flydubai's uncomplicated, low fare service for as little as AED450 from Thursday, June 17. Flights to Istanbul will be five times per week.

Ghaith Al Ghaith, CEO of flydubai said: "The addition of these new routes is in line with our commitment to make travel to key destinations in this region more accessible and more affordable.

"These two routes are excellent examples of the type of destinations flydubai is committed to serving. Assiut currently has very few direct links to the UAE, so by offering this destination we are fulfilling our promise to make travel a little less complex, a little less stressful and a little less expensive.

"Although Istanbul is well known to many there is such a demand for short breaks to the city and to the country in general that we anticipate strong demand for our quality, low cost service."

The largest town in southern Egypt, Assiut is known for its agriculture, especially grain and cotton. It is also home to one of the country's largest universities and has much to offer tourists. Steeped in heritage, Assiut was founded in the Pharaonic era and is located 400km south of Cairo.

flydubai's new service to Istanbul will allow even more travellers from the Gulf to enjoy the stimulating diversity of Turkey's most famous city, and it will contribute to the growing trade relationship between Turkey and the UAE, valued at around US$9 billion.

The flydubai model is simple, with customers paying only for the services they want to receive. The ticket price includes all taxes and one piece of hand baggage, weighing up to 10kg, per passenger.

Passengers have the option to purchase checked-in baggage in advance at just AED60 for the first piece and AED150 for the second, weighing up to 32kgs, subject to availability. Checked baggage at the airport is also strictly subject to availability and passengers are advised to book online early to secure the space, as only pre-purchased baggage can be guaranteed.

A nominal payment of AED5 allows customers to select their seat and just AED100 secures the extra legroom positions. Bookings can be changed for a small fee, plus any difference in the fare, and food and drink can be purchased on board.

flydubai operates from a modernised and enhanced Terminal 2 on the north side of Dubai International Airport.

http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidZ...he double with flights to Istanbul and Assiut


----------



## Guest89

*UAE civil aviation authority to train African countries‎*

*UAE civil aviation authority to train African countries‎*​

*Dubai: The UAE General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) and the African Civil Aviation Commission (AFCAC) recently signed a Memorandum of Understanding in Montreal, Canada.*

Under the terms of the agreement, the GCAA, in cooperation with the Academy of Technical Training and the Gulf Centre for Aviation Studies, will offer training courses and grants to AFCAC member-states from 2010-12 to develop specialised human resources in civil aviation.

The MoU, which is in line with GCAA's strategic objective of strengthening international cooperation in civil aviation with various regional organisations, seeks to tackle human resource capacity building in Africa.

*Training*

Pursuant to the MoU, the UAE will provide specialised scientific, technical and administrative training programmes for AFCAC member-states in order to keep them abreast of all developments in the ever-changing civil aviation industry.

The MOU comes in line with the mutual strategic goals of both organisations to support and develop civil aviation in Africa.

"We see a very strong strategic partnership with the AFCAC member states," said Saif Mohammad Al Suwaidi, director-general of the GCAA. Al Suwaidi said the GCAA would organise a number of on-site training courses in African regions covered under the MoU, with the assistance of the AFCAC Secretariat.

"Qualified and specialised human resources have always been the key factors of excellence in the civil aviation industry and have played [an] essential role in promoting this industry within the national economy system," he said.

"The UAE GCAA features high-calibre professionals who were trained and qualified according to international standards set by the International Civil Aviation Organisation," he added.

"Under this MOU, the UAE will impart its expertise and know-how in training and developing human resources specialised in civil aviation to AFCAC member-states, which will, in turn, expand the base of specialists in this field that is experiencing incredibly rapid growth," he said.

"Among others, these courses will feature themes [on] safety management systems, airport economics, and air transport industry and airline business."

In addition, the GCAA will grant the AFCAC member states fellowships to attend courses in the UAE, he said.

"We are of the firm belief that this will significantly contribute to fostering the development of the Afro-Arab aviation sector."


_Source: Gulf News_


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai factory planned to build Gyrocopter*










Innovation company Venatol is set to launch a production facility in Dubai to make Gyrocopter, a hybrid between an airplane and a helicopter for commercial and government use.

The first phase of the AED80 million investment aims to open by the end of 2010 and will create up to 60 jobs, spokesman Peter Berger told Arabian Business on Tuesday.

After three years in the planning, the Gyrocopter, which will cost upwards of EUR120,000 ($163,000), is set to reach market by the end of 2010, with preorders already received from Asia and South America, he said.

Middle East customers are also being targeted by the new flying machine which Venatol said could be used by the likes of police forces for traffic and crowd control, border guards for surveillance of large and inaccessible regions, and fire services for fighting large scale blazes.

Berger added that it is also targeting the oil, gas and electricity industries with the aircraft which would be used for pipeline and powerline monitoring.

Dr Barbara Urasch, vice president, Venatol, added: "The strong and growing aviation industry in the UAE gives us the best environment to place a production facility as well as a high tech research and development centre. 

"The first phase...will have a production capacity of 800 units per year."

The design of the Gyrocopter, she said, was based on requirements from governmental agencies with one of its key components being an advanced camera and speaker system. There is also an option for a bullet proof version, she added. 

www.arabianbusiness.com/585873-dubai-factory-planned-to-build-gyrocopter


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*GCAA maintains increasing growth rates in air navigation*

*The UAE General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) announced today a growth of nearly 12% in the total air movements in UAE airspace during the first quarter of 2010.*

Total air movements in the first three months of the year were 153.4 thousand, compared to 137.4 thousand during the same period last year. 

The GCAA, also announced high growth rates in March 2010 when compared to last February and to March last year. This growth was noted in all air activities and operations, including air safety, security & infrastructure, air transport, licensing, aeromedical and many transactions in relation to civil aviation and associated operations in the UAE. 

GCAA's monthly report of March 2010 showed that total UAE air traffic movements were 53.75 thousand, an increase of almost 12.5% when compared to last February and to March 2009, which witnessed about 47.8 thousand air traffic movements each. Average daily air traffic movements in March 2010 were 1734, which represents an increase of 12.5% when compared to the 1542 air traffic movements in the same period last year. 

Dubai ranked first with 24778 air traffic movements, or almost 46% of total UAE air traffic movements. Over flights stood next at 11535, representing 21.5% of total air traffic movements. Abu Dhabi ranked third with 7885 flights, or 14.7% of total UAE air traffic movements in March 2010. 

According to the report, air traffic movements in Sharjah International Airport ranked fourth with 5518 movements representing 10.3% of total UAE air traffic movements. Local flights between UAE airports were in the fifth position with 3433 movements, representing 6.4% of total air traffic movements. Fujairah International Airport witnessed 459 flights, while Al Ain Airport and Ras Al Khaimah International Airport had 150 and 90 air traffic movements respectively. The three airports together represented 1.1% of total UAE air traffic movements last March. 

The report indicated that as far as air safety is concerned, GCAA issued and renewed 19 certificates for aircraft maintenance companies, 5 aircraft registration certificates and 19 airworthiness certificates. Further, GCAA conducted 65 inspections and audits at the local and non-local levels, approved one aircraft maintenance company, issued 3 air operator certificates, completed 8 aircraft modification transactions, issued 12 simulator certificates and 12 examination permits, and banned 7 operators and 1 aircraft. As such, there were 175 air safety-related activities in March 2010. 

As for security and infrastructure operations, GCAA conducted 18 inspections and audits of hazard material shippers and issued 13 leaflets in relation to security and infrastructure operations. It recorded 8 violations in relation to infrastructure safety standards.

GCAA issued 93 air traffic controller licenses, prepared 167 aviation accident review reports, held 38 meetings in relation to security and infrastructure operations with several institutions and companies operating in the field of civil aviation in the UAE, and provided 7 training courses in March 2010. As such, activities related to security and infrastructure in March 2010 stood at 346. 

In terms of air transport, GCAA signed in March 2010 air transport agreements between UAE and Slovakia, Georgia and Senegal. Further, a memorandum of understanding was signed with Slovakia in relation to air transport operations. GCAA also participated in the preparatory meeting between UAE and Slovakia, in the meeting of the joint committee between the UAE and Kenya which was held at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Abu Dhabi, and in the executive meeting of Latin America civil aviation committee held in Chile. 

As for crew licensing, GCAA issued 252 new crew licenses, renewed 315 licenses, issued 55 temporary permits and 26 letters certifying aircraft license details, completed 150 type additions to licenses, issued 35 replacement licenses, and conducted 152 crew examinations, thereby bringing the number of crew licensing transactions in March 2010 to 985. 

As for aircraft maintenance engineers licensing, GCAA issued 50 new licenses, renewed 9 licenses, completed 511 type additions to licenses, issued 2 replacement licenses and 7 temporary permits, and conducted 211 aircraft maintenance engineer examinations, thereby bringing the number of aircraft maintenance engineers licensing transactions in March 2010 to 790.

Regarding aeromedical activities, the report indicated that GCAA issue 1666 medical certificates in various qualified categories, appointed 4 medical committees to hold medical councils, approved 5 medical councils, suspended 3 medical certificates and conducted 35 transactions to return crew licenses. As such, aeromedical transactions in March 2010 stood at 1713.

Among other things in connection with licensing and aeromedical transactions, the report indicated that in March 2010, GCCA issued 308 crew cards, completed 494 fast transactions and conducted 3 aircraft surveyor examinations. As such, 805 transactions were conducted in March 2010 in relation to licensing and aeromedical. 

H.E. Saif Mohammad Al Suwaidi, Director General, GCAA said: "Air operations in the UAE saw significant growth in the first quarter of 2010. In spite of the decreasing air movements around the world, the UAE achieved a growth of 12% in the first three months of the year. This highlights the success of the UAE in maintaining high level of stability amid the current conditions and challenges. Air traffic is a strong indicator of the UAE's ability to maintain its advantages at all levels, which forms a strong ground for starting the development of policies that encourage manufacturing in civil aviation in the United Arab Emirates."

http://www.ameinfo.com/229593.html


----------



## Guest89

*40000 Emirates passengers stranded*

*40000 Emirates passengers stranded*









*Dubai/Abu Dhabi: Emirates airlines in its report has stated that 40,000 of its passengers are affected due to travel chaos over Europe.*

Emirates are trying its best to get its passengers home and away. "To date, over 40,000 Emirates passengers have been impacted. Emirates is working on a contingency plan to ensure that we get flights and passengers moving as quickly as possible once airspace reopens.

"However, like every carrier, we cannot activate contingency plans until we receive clearance from European Air Traffic Control authorities. Until this happens, we cannot give firm timescales," the airline's spokesperson said.

"As a result, all Emirates flights to the UK and most other European destinations have been cancelled on the 17th and 18th April," the spokesperson added.

"We rerouted via Zurich and heard that just after we landed in Dubai yesterday that the airport there closed as well. Nobody is sure for how long the situation will continue, some say five to seven days even," said Ho Kwon Ping, founder and executive chairman of Banyan Tree Holding.

Due to the uncertainty, airlines can't yet predict the amount of losses. Passengers won't receive any monetary compensation for flights, as this event classifies as a natural disaster, but are entitled to accommodation and meals and have their flights reimbursed.

"Emirates continues to provide hotel accommodation in Dubai for passengers who were in transit when the disruption began. Currently we are providing accommodation and three meals per day for more than 5,000 of these transit passengers at a cost of more than $1 million (Dh 3.67 million) per day," a statement from the airline clarifies.

*Emirates on Saturday only accepted passengers for Moscow, Athens, Larnaca, Malta and Istanbul in Europe.*

"These destinations could also be subject to cancellations if the path of the ash cloud continues to spread," the Emirates spokesperson said.

In Abu Dhabi, close to 11,000 Etihad Airways passengers have been affected, across the network of the airline, as the flight chaos continues, a spokesperson for the airline told Gulf News.

Etihad has cancelled all flights to the UK, Ireland, Europe and the Russian Federation until further notice, due to the spread of volcanic ash cloud.

Forty eight individual flights have been cancelled since the start of the disruptions on April 15.

As of Saturday, Etihad's passengers were occupying 1,500 hotel rooms in 12 hotels across Abu Dhabi, where they have been put up by the airline.

Etihad refused to reveal the cost of accommodating stranded passengers, but it is likely to run into millions of dirhams.

"We are doing everything possible to minimise the impacts to our customers. And to make up guests comfortable," the Etihad spokesperson said.

Passengers are also being kept posted of any updates in the situation, Etihad said. "We have dedicated staff located in the hotels to communicate with customers as soon as information becomes available, and to answer any further queries our customers might have."

Those who were booked and ticketed to travel on a cancelled flight during the affected period can re-book to a new travel date or cancel their ticket and receive a full refund. Re-booking and cancellation fees are being waived.

Passengers could also return to their original boarding point where possible, should they wish to do so.


_Source: Gulf News_


----------



## zerozol

Etihad Airways plans to start Iraq flights

Airlines are slowly returning to war-ravaged Iraq as security improves

* AP
* Published: 14:38 April 18, 2010


Dubai: Etihad Airways said Sunday it plans to launch regular flights to Baghdad next week, making the Gulf airline the latest carrier to begin flying passengers to the Iraqi capital.

The Abu Dhabi-based carrier plans to start service from its base in Abu Dhabi beginning April 26, provided it can secure government and regulatory approval.

Initial plans call for five return flights a week to Baghdad using Airbus A320s. Additional flights to the northern city of Irbil are slated to start in June.

Airlines are slowly returning to war-ravaged Iraq as security improves and business begins to pick up after years of bloodshed.

Pilots no longer have to execute dramatic corkscrew landings to avoid ground fire, and the once dangerous road from Baghdad International Airport is now largely secure.

Etihad will be the first Emirati airline to provide regular passenger service between Iraq and the Emirates with its Abu Dhabi flights.

Iraqi Airways and a number of charter companies already fly to Dubai.

Etihad Chief Executive James Hogan said the airline expects strong demand, particularly from government and business travelers.

The state-owned carrier began operating cargo flights to Baghdad in September.

Etihad expects to expand passenger service to the northern Iraqi city of Irbil, where it also delivers cargo, on June 1.

That city, which serves as the capital of the autonomous Kurdish region, has enjoyed an investment bonanza thanks to the region's relative security, oil wealth and relative independence from the rest of Iraq.

Etihad is the latest carrier to tap the Iraqi market.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-airways-plans-to-start-iraq-flights-1.614036


----------



## zerozol

flydubai to start new routes to Afghanistan, Egypt

by Elsa Baxter on Sunday, 18 April 2010

Dubai’s low cost carrier flydubai announced on Sunday it will be introducing two new routes to Afghanistan and Egypt in May.

Starting on May 17, the budget airline will fly to Kabul in Afghanistan, followed two days later with flights to the ancient Egyptian city of Luxor.

Flights to the Afghan capital will start from AED725 and will be five times per week, whereas flights to Luxor will be priced at AED350 and will be three times a week, a statement by the airline said.

Ghaith al Ghaith, CEO of flydubai, said: “This brings our network to 17 destinations and continues our commitment to make travel a little less complex, a little less stressful and a little less expensive.

“Kabul is going through a very turbulent time, but providing air links on a quality airline flying the newest, safest aircraft in the industry will ensure the brave people working to secure and develop the country will have a safe, comfortable and affordable travel option.”

flydubai was founded in 2008 and now operates from Dubai International Airport Terminal 2. 

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/586244-flydubai-to-start-new-routes-to-afghanistan-egypt-in-may


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Officials look to revise Dubai airport plans*

Dubai airport officials will look at revising the master plan for Al Maktoum International Airport, which could have major effects on the design, cost and completion date of what is planned to be the world’s largest airport.

The airport in Jebel Ali will have five runways and capacity to handle 160 million passengers a year, while the overall plan includes housing, office space and a golf course.

Khalifa al Zaffin, the executive chairman and managing director of the developer Dubai World Central, said the global downturn had not dented the business case for the enormous facility. 

The income from operations at Dubai International Airport, as well as land sales around the airport, would finance a significant portion of the estimated US$30 billion (Dh110.18bn) price tag for the entire development, Mr al Zaffin said.

“Everything is going ahead,” he said yesterday while also announcing the Airport Show 2010, the trade show that begins on Sunday.

A completion date for the project is unknown and now depends on the results of the review, which are expected in the next 12 months.

“The master plan is a living document. About 90 per cent of it will stay the same but we are tweaking it,” Mr al Zaffin said. 

The project is one of the most important infrastructure developments for Dubai and its future as a global centre for travel and air cargo.

The new airport will become the home of Emirates Airline, the Arab world’s largest carrier, which is expected to outgrow its home at Dubai International in at least a decade.

Officials from Dubai Airports, which manages the emirate’s air facilities, said the price tag for Al Maktoum that has been estimated at between $8bn and $10bn for the airport alone would almost certainly be revised under the review, although they could not say whether the costs would rise or fall.

The airport is planned to open in limited form for air cargo operations this summer and for passenger services soon after. Its single runway, cargo facilities and a passenger terminal will cost about $820 million.

Dubai officials said the new facilities are already about 80 to 90 per cent certified for operation by the General Civil Aviation Authority.

Authorities also aim to expand the capacity of Dubai International by about 50 per cent to 90 million passengers a year with new facilities and technology.

http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100422/BUSINESS/704219922/1005

Link to a gulfnews article: http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/new-dubai-airport-set-to-begin-operations-1.615978


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai Duty Free again tops world for sales*

Dubai Duty Free continued its reign as the world’s biggest retailer of tax-exempt goods based on total sales last year, preliminary figures from an independent industry research company show.

Yngve Bia, the president of Generation Research, based in Sweden, said while the global duty free and retail industry lost US$2.5 billion (Dh9.18bn) worth of sales last year, down 6.8 per cent from 2008, Dubai bucked the trend and remained the top duty-free retailer for the second year in a row.

The emirate not only benefited from continued growth in passenger numbers to the region but also from fluctuating currency exchange rates, which brought down the comparative value of total sales, said Mr Bia.

“Both London Heathrow and Seoul Incheon [airports], the main contenders to Dubai, had big problems with their currencies,” he said. “The pound sterling, although it increased the business at Heathrow, was devalued by 15 per cent against the US dollar.”

Dubai’s top ranking comes after a difficult year for travel and retail. While retailers globally saw sales shrink as consumers cut back on spending, worldwide passenger traffic decreased by 3.5 per cent amid the global recession and the H1N1 pandemic, data from the International Air Transport Association (IATA) showed. 

Global travel retail sales fell 6.8 per cent to $34.5bn.

But the Middle East saw an 11.2 per cent rise in passenger traffic overall last year, the IATA said. In turn, duty free sales in the region rose 3 per cent to $2.5bn, preliminary figures from Generation Research show. Sales at Dubai Duty Free last year came to $1.14bn.

Colm McLoughlin, the managing director of Dubai Duty Free, said he was delighted that his retail operation continued to be the biggest in the world.

“Last year was a difficult year for the travel retail industry as a whole, so we were understandably pleased that our sales rose by 3.75 per cent,” Mr McLoughlin said.

Dubai Duty Free sales slowed by 4 per cent in the first four months of last year but picked up towards the end, with December sales hitting a new monthly high of Dh441 million.

Overall, Dubai Duty Free recorded more than 20.3 million sales transactions last year. Perfumes were the number one category, with sales exceeding Dh567m and representing 14 per cent of total sales at Dubai Duty Free.

Dubai’s performance, and that of the region, stands in stark contrast to the global trend. Duty free and travel retail sales last year fell by 13.5 per cent in Europe, 10.5 per cent in the Americas, and 7.6 per cent in Africa, according to preliminary figures from Generation Research. But in the Asia-Pacific region sales rose 4.5 per cent.

Globally, confectionery and fine food were the biggest sellers, despite a sales drop of 5.6 per cent. Beauty products were the second most popular category, although sales fell by 6.2 per cent.

While the forecasts for travel and retail this year are an improvement on last year, the ban on flights this week after a volcanic eruption in Iceland triggered a drop in sales, said Mr Bia. In Europe, travel retailers were losing an estimated €25m a day, he said.

In Dubai, the flight ban caused by the volcanic ash led to a dip in duty free sales of between 2 and 10 per cent a day over the six days, Mr McLoughlin said.

“We did experience a slight dip in daily sales since last Thursday when the problems began,” he said. “However, we are happy that the situation is now resolved and that people are able to resume their travels. Sales for [Wednesday] and so far [yesterday] show a return to average daily sales.”

Aside from the ash cloud, the outlook for duty-free retail this year is positive but travellers are still not spending as much as they did in 2008, Mr Bia said.

“I think people will see a gradual improvement as the economies recover around the world,” he said. 

“Unfortunately, passenger spend is not improving. The travellers are not returning to the spending pattern as before. It will take a while to really come back to previous levels.”

http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100422/BUSINESS/704229909


----------



## Naz UK

In other news, Iceland retained the top spot at the 2010 Annual Distruptive Volcanic Ash Awards, delighting the President as he received the award via live satellite link-up since he couldn't make the ceremony on account of being stranded abroad.


----------



## williamX

*welcome back*



Naz UK said:


> In other news, Iceland retained the top spot at the 2010 Annual Distruptive Volcanic Ash Awards, delighting the President as he received the award via live satellite link-up since he couldn't make the ceremony on account of being stranded abroad.


Dear Naz UK! we missed you and your posts, don't go anymore for a long time, it's boring without you


----------



## luv2bebrown

Naz UK said:


> In other news, Iceland retained the top spot at the 2010 Annual Distruptive Volcanic Ash Awards, delighting the President as he received the award via live satellite link-up since he couldn't make the ceremony on account of being stranded abroad.


there is no such thing as the "Annual Disruptive Volcanic Ash Awards"


----------



## killerk

luv2bebrown said:


> there is no such thing as the "Annual Disruptive Volcanic Ash Awards"


Seriously???


----------



## bizzybonita

Naz_UK your'e HIKMA rising so fast like what's happen nowdays with Al HIKMA Tower at SZR


----------



## noir-dresses

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/international/2010/04/23/mme.a.stranded.in.dubai.cnn

Some people had a lot of fun while stranded in Dubai.


----------



## luv2bebrown

killerk said:


> Seriously???


yes. I googled it. Naz UK is lying about Iceland winning the award.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai International Airport posts record traffic*

Dubai: Passenger traffic through Dubai International Airport rose 21.8 per cent to reach a record 3,968,672 in March compared to 3,259,072 recorded during the same period last year.

Cargo continued its resurgence in March with volumes increasing 21.9 per cent to 194,100 tonnes compared to 159,301 tonnes recorded in March 2009.

During the first quarter Dubai International passenger traffic grew 20.4 per cent and cargo volumes rose 26.4 per cent.

“Passenger increases in March were due to a worldwide economic recovery, capacity increases by Emirates throughout its network, new routes launched by flydubai along with additional frequencies and routes offered by other airlines operating into Dubai International,” Dubai Airports – the operating company for the airport * said in an e-mailed statement.

“Although passenger numbers grew 21.8 per cent, total aircraft movements rose just 9.6 per cent indicating that load factors and average aircraft size have increased.”

The strongest traffic increases were seen on routes to North America, Russia and CIS and Asia, the latter receiving a boost from Chinese New Year which occurred in March this year.

The highest passenger volumes were generated by traffic to and from India, UK, Iran, Germany and Pakistan.

The 21.9 per cent increase in freight traffic in March was driven by volume increases at Emirates Skycargo, additional traffic generated by new cargo operators and the ongoing recovery of air cargo worldwide as companies continue to replenish inventories around the globe.

Aircraft movements increased 6.4 per cent, indicating higher cargo load factors.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-international-airport-posts-record-traffic-1.618661


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^ Exellent results. They've surpassed the growth rates they had a few years ago. I'm expecting very little growth for April because of the volcano.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

I think that it will still be a good growth rate because they will catch up with the flights before the end of April but we will have to wait and see.:cheers:



> Commenting on the figures, Paul Griffiths, CEO, Dubai Airports said, “The pace of the growth we’re seeing is frenetic thanks to capacity increases, gradually improving economic conditions and rising consumer confidence.
> 
> Although last week’s operational disruptions due to European airspace closures will have an impact on April’s traffic results, the strong surge of traffic created as airlines clear the backlog across their networks will go a long way in making up the difference.”


Dubai Airports also announced today that it will release its five year cargo traffic forecast on 4 May 2010 at a Press Briefing which will be held at the Arabian Travel Market in Dubai.:banana:

http://www.bi-me.com/main.php?id=46257&t=1&c=33&cg=4&mset=


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Yeah, but remember Dubai acts as a transit hub mainly transfering passengers between Asia/Australia and Europe/North America. If European flights stop, then airlines will carry less passengers from Asia and the same vice versa. So its not only the European flights that are suffering, but flights from Asia.
Emirates alone grounded 30 aircraft. 
Speaking of Emirates, tickets have become so expensive. I'm surprised so many people are travelling with them, especially because there are so many cheaper alternatives. I was booking a tickets for 5 from Dubai to Toronto and the total price with Emirates was 33,000dhs and that was if i changed my airline to Air Canada at Heathrow. And with KLM it was 27,000dhs. The cheapest was with British Airways which was 26,000dhs.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yeah, but remember Dubai acts as a transit hub mainly transfering passengers between Asia/Australia and Europe/North America. If European flights stop, then airlines will carry less passengers from Asia and the same vice versa. So its not only the European flights that are suffering, but flights from Asia.
> Emirates alone grounded 30 aircraft.
> Speaking of Emirates, tickets have become so expensive. I'm surprised so many people are travelling with them, especially because there are so many cheaper alternatives. I was booking a tickets for 5 from Dubai to Toronto and the total price with Emirates was 33,000dhs and that was if i changed my airline to Air Canada at Heathrow. And with KLM it was 27,000dhs. The cheapest was with British Airways which was 26,000dhs.


when were their tickets cheap???


----------



## smussuw

^^ good point, they've been really expensive sense ever. :nuts:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Last year when oil prices kept increasing, they were cheaper than competitors.


----------



## luv2bebrown

are you sure^^?

their strategy was to NOT drop fares too much during the recession.


----------



## smussuw

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Last year when oil prices kept increasing, they were cheaper than competitors.


They've never been cheaper, ever.


----------



## noir-dresses

I remember last year they cut prices on the Australian routes for some time. No airline could come close to matching there prices.

Emirates are usually expensive when flying out of Dubai.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

They reduced there prices in response to lower oil prices for a few months, but then they realized it was unprofitable to run the business like that so they increased prices and saw that demand stayed stable.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> They reduced there prices in response to lower oil prices for a few months, but then they realized it was unprofitable to run the business like that so they increased prices and saw that demand stayed stable.


yup....now the other 2 Etihad and Qatar have also learned the same.....!!! it has mostly to do with the fact that their clientèle is mostly from countries where the local airline companies suck big time....(which is now almost the rest of the world...excluding the far east)


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Qatar Airways must be facing huge losses seeing that they reduced there prices so much. I wonder if they even breakeven? Even when oil prices were peaking at $145 they still had such low prices not even close to Emirates or even Etihad. I wonder how large of a loss they are making...


----------



## zerozol

^^

Come on, girls and boys, you are once again tending to compare different routes and price policies... direct flights, transfer flights, etc.

Just one look: Munich-Bangkok, between 5th and 12th July, the cheapest prices around this date: Emirates € 710, Etihad: € 748, Qatar: € 798.

Paris-Beijing, same date: Qatar € 755, Emirates € 816, Etihad € 825.

London-Melbourne, same date: Qatar GBP 816, Emirates GBP 973, Etihad GBP 1122. 

Almost the same prices. 

EmiratesAirline380, i don't know why do you compare an Emirates/Air Canada flight via London, to a KLM and BA flight. For the first, there is an airline change, doesn't matter if there is a code-share agreement. Special, good prices for transfer flights are coming (almost) only with the same airline, as you found with KLM and BA. 
In the other hand, Emirates has a direct non-stop flight to Toronto, i think they want to fill this flight, not the Air Canada-Heathrow flight, so...


----------



## killerk

zerozol said:


> ^^
> 
> Come on, girls and boys, you are once again tending to compare different routes and price policies... direct flights, transfer flights, etc.
> 
> Just one look: Munich-Bangkok, between 5th and 12th July, the cheapest prices around this date: Emirates € 710, Etihad: € 748, Qatar: € 798.
> 
> Paris-Beijing, same date: Qatar € 755, Emirates € 816, Etihad € 825.
> 
> London-Melbourne, same date: Qatar GBP 816, Emirates GBP 973, Etihad GBP 1122.
> 
> Almost the same prices.
> 
> EmiratesAirline380, i don't know why do you compare an Emirates/Air Canada flight via London, to a KLM and BA flight. For the first, there is an airline change, doesn't matter if there is a code-share agreement. Special, good prices for transfer flights are coming (almost) only with the same airline, as you found with KLM and BA.
> In the other hand, Emirates has a direct non-stop flight to Toronto, i think they want to fill this flight, not the Air Canada-Heathrow flight, so...


Zerozol....that is exactly what I was saying....the 3 fares are similar this year...that was'nt the case till last year....Etihad and Qatar Airways were significantly cheaper....


----------



## zerozol

killerk said:


> Zerozol....that is exactly what I was saying....the 3 fares are similar this year...that was'nt the case till last year....Etihad and Qatar Airways were significantly cheaper....


You said in your post No. 2001 : "when were their tickets cheap??? " 

But if you see like this now, okey! Cheers!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

zerozol said:


> ^^
> 
> In the other hand, Emirates has a direct non-stop flight to Toronto, i think they want to fill this flight, not the Air Canada-Heathrow flight, so...


Because i was emphasizing how expensive Emirates has become. A direct flight to Toronto was quite expensive compared to the other airlines. A flight with one stop is always cheaper.


----------



## zerozol

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Because i was emphasizing how expensive Emirates has become. A direct flight to Toronto was quite expensive compared to the other airlines. A flight with one stop is always cheaper.


Dude, the 3rd phrase kills the 1st and the 2nd. 

Yes, the direct flight could be very expensive, as well a code-share flight with a change in London makes your trip from Dubai to Toronto quite expensive. 

That's normal (i mean, i don't like it, but that's the reality in almost every route in the world)! 

You said: "a flight with 1 stop is always cheaper". So, why are you waiting for Emirates to make their _non-stop flights_ cheaper than (or as cheap as) other airline's _1-stop flights_? 

The Dubai-Toronto was a good example for this: Emirates is expensive, but some European airlines with 1 stop on their _own network_ - Dubai->London->Toronto (British), or Dubai->Amsterdam->Toronto (KLM) - are cheaper. 

In the other hand, Emirates is making the same good prices as KLM and British do, but in other relations: for customers in countries other than its homebase Dubai, with a similar 1-stop flight in its network. 

For example, on routes such as Germany->UAE->Asia, or London->Qatar->Asia, if you fly with a Gulf region airline _with 1 stop_, it's often cheaper than European airlines' _non-stop flights_ between Europe and Asia.


Let's see a London-Bangkok route in July. With British Airways, non-stop, it is 891 Pounds. With Emirates, 1 stop in Dubai, it's 610 Pounds. 


Non-stop flights, versus 1-stop-transfer flights, as you write it too!

That's something very interesting in airlines' pricing policies, but it works. 

You see the relations? 

I think there were several debates in the past about this subject, i don't know why you still doesn't understand it.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow thanks. 
I see what you mean. I always do when this argument arises. 
I guess living in Dubai has an unfair disadvantage - its more expensive to fly Emirates, but atleast we get to use DXB. :banana:


----------



## zerozol

^^
Well, yes.  If you live in London, then it's cheaper to fly to Bangkok with Emirates as with British, as you can see.  That's life!


----------



## luv2bebrown

looks like Emirates is going to post some volcano-busting profits for the 09-10 year. they were supposed to release the results on Thursday, but they don't want the news to be overshadowed by the UK election


----------



## AltinD

zerozol said:


> ^^
> Well, yes.  If you live in London, then it's cheaper to fly to Bangkok with Emirates as with British, as you can see.  That's life!


Actually, it is only slightly more expensive then flying from Dubai :bash:


----------



## zerozol

^^

Altin, read back a little.  We were talking about London-Bangkok, strictly, not Dubai-Bangkok. 



zerozol said:


> Let's see a London-Bangkok route in July. With British Airways, non-stop, it is 891 Pounds. With Emirates, 1 stop in Dubai, it's 610 Pounds.
> 
> Non-stop flights, versus 1-stop-transfer flights, as you write it too!


(post No. 2014)


----------



## AltinD

^^ That's EXACTLY my point.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai thinks big with cargo traffic forecast*

Dubai Airports has released its forecast for cargo traffic at Dubai International (DXB) and Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International (DWC), which projects freight volumes will increase by 48% over the next five years.

Cargo tonnage, which totalled 1.9 million in 2009, will exceed 3 million tonnes by the end of 2015, according to the prediction, while volumes are expected to rise by 12.2% this year alone.

Improving economic conditions, Dubai’s geocentric location along with anticipated capacity increases by Emirates Airline and other cargo and joint production (cargo and passenger) airlines will be key drivers behind the increase.

“There is no doubt Dubai International remains our hub. However, this forecast, combined with our projections for 98 million passengers by 2020, clearly shows the need for a new airport,” stated HH Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, president of the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and chairman of Dubai Airports.

“Aviation accounts for about 25% of Dubai’s GDP and our strategy is to have capacity lead demand so we never constrain growth. Aviation is too important to Dubai’s economy to fall prey to the short-term thinking that has led to costly capacity constraints and congestion at so many airports around the world,” he added.

Dubai International currently has capacity for 2.5 million tonnes of freight per annum. The first phase of Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International, which opens for cargo airlines this summer, will feature a single A380 compatible runway, 64 remote stands, a cargo terminal building capable of handling 250,000 tonnes per annum expandable to 600,000 tonnes per annum and a dedicated road link to the region’s largest port in Jebel Ali.

Plans are in place to optimise DWC and DXB cargo capability to handle anticipated traffic growth to 2015 and beyond.

“DWC is clearly a long term project. Phase 1 will provide much-needed freight capacity in the near to mid-term,” said Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports. “The vision is to eventually develop Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International into a multi-modal logistics hub which capitalises on its ideal location next to Jebel Ali Port as well as its connectivity by air to major consumer markets worldwide.”

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-4093-dubai-thinks-big-with-cargo-traffic-forecast/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I've never understood how aviation contributes to 25% of Dubai's GDP?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Emirates Group is by far the biggest employer in Dubai.


----------



## zerozol

AltinD said:


> ^^ That's EXACTLY my point.


Sorry, you wrote "from Dubai", not via Dubai, or something, i thought you mean Dubai-Bangkok only.


----------



## noir-dresses

Three suspects were taken off an Emirates Dubai bound flight yesterday at New York Kennedy airport. Police say they are suspects in connection to the failed bombings.


----------



## AltinD

zerozol said:


> Sorry, you wrote "from Dubai", not via Dubai, or something, i thought you mean Dubai-Bangkok only.


DUH ... that's what I'm saying. Flying Emirates from London to Bangok via Dubai cost only slightly more then flying Dubai to Bangkok, so yeah that's a pissing off material.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates got a lot of free marketing PR today all over the worlds news agency's.

Too bad its linked to a terror plot.


----------



## zerozol

AltinD said:


> DUH ... that's what I'm saying. Flying Emirates from London to Bangok via Dubai cost only slightly more then flying Dubai to Bangkok, so yeah that's a pissing off material.


Duh, then write it like this.  There was 2 airlines and 3 cities mentioned there, i couldn't find out what are you thinking about. 

Yep, it is only with something around 30 pounds cheaper from Dubai directly, as from London... yes, pissing.


----------



## Imre

Maybe good news:

*UAE-Hungarian trade activities get boost with establishment of Emirates Business Council*

*Hungarian exports in 2009 valued at USD 95 billion while imports amount to USD 94.9 billion *

Emirates Business Council (EBC) – Hungary, established to provide investors from Hungary with information services about business and trade opportunities in the UAE, has revealed that an increasing number of Hungarian business organisations and investors are now targeting the UAE as a new destination for trade and foreign direct investments, particularly in areas such as manufacturing, services and fuels and electric energy. Foreign trade has been a key revenue source in Hungary, even as the country’s exports in 2009 reached USD 95 billion worth of products and services, while imports were valued at USD 94.9 billion.
.
.
.

“*Looking ahead, our focus will be to contribute to the commencement of direct flights between the UAE and Hungary*; facilitating visits for government and private trade delegations between the two countries; and encouraging participation in the various trade exhibitions held in the UAE. We believe that these efforts will further strengthen mutual economic relations and commercial activities,” he added.

http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2010/05/uae-hungarian-trade-activities-get.html

Hopefully they will accept Hungary as a member of the EU and we dont need visa soon


----------



## noir-dresses

Buddy your going to get visa issue solved, and direct flights, now how good is that.


----------



## zerozol

^^

Wow, great news. Yes, it's really a silly thing that Hungary is part of the EU, part of the Schengen agreement, and other countries, as for example the UAE, are making sub-groups within the Schengen-EU-countries... Visa-requirement arriving from this EU-country, no need for visa from that EU-country... 

But the 'flights between the UAE and Hungary' sounds wery interesting! 

Some weeks ago there was an article in the Hungarian media, that the management of Budapest Airport visited the UAE, and held negociations with 4 airlines in the Gulf region... 

What sure is: i have a friend working at Qatar Airways, and they said they will open a Budapest-route later this year! 

From the UAE, i don't know what to expect: maybe FlyDubai, or Etihad?... Emirates goes to Vienna, 250 kms from Budapest, i doubt they open a route to here.


----------



## noir-dresses

Boeing has an extra 20 777's on backlog, but won't mention who ordered the aircraft.

Could this be the Emirates order ?

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2010/05/06/341682/boeing-adds-20-777s-to-order-backlog.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates received it's 52nd 773ER this month, when is the 9th 380 suppose to arrive this month ?

They're suppose to get another seven super jumbo's, one each month up to November.

That makes the fleet 138 as of now. Will be 139 by month's end. They are getting close to the 150 mark.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^ Don't forget that EK SkyCargo has 8 aircraft, so the total for the whole airline would be 146.


----------



## luv2bebrown

4.25 billion dh profit for EK Group


----------



## AltinD

Unless it means cheaper tickets to holiday destinations (which it doesn't), I don't really care.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates Group net profit surges to $1.1 billion
Airline net profits up 415.7% while group reports 248% jump in profits amid challenging environment
By Saifur Rehman, Business EditorPublished: 07:48 May 12, 2010
This is the airline's 22nd year of consecutive profits. Image Credit: Gulf NewsImage 4 of 41234
Dubai: Emirates Group, which runs the biggest Arab carrier Emirates Airline, on Wednesday reported a 248 per cent growth in profit reaching $1.1 billion for the 2009-2010 financial year ending March 31, 2010 up from $325 million in 2008-09, bucking the worldwide trend marred by low yields and losses.
Emirates Airline itself recorded an unprecedented 415.7 per cent increase in net profits reaching $964 million, compared to $187 million reported in 2008-09 financial year.
The airline carried 20.8 per cent more passengers last year, reaching 27.5 million, up from 22.7 million reported in 2008-09, generating revenues of $11.8 billion, which is roughly the same as the previous year.
Although group revenue increased marginally by 0.4 per cent from $12.3 billion to $12.4 billion, the Dubai Government-owned organisation managed to secure such high net profits by cutting costs drastically and managing yields, officials said.
“Cost cutting has been the main driver,” Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates Airline and Group, told a media briefing announcing the results.
“During this difficult times, we froze recruitment and some of our colleagues took unpaid leaves. Across the board, we managed to improve productivity,” he said, attributing the success to his fellow colleagues.
A fall in aviation jet fuel also has contributed to the results.
“During the year, we managed to save costs by 16 per cent, with a combination of lower fuel costs and cost cutting,” Tim Clark, president of Emirates Airline told Gulf News on the sidelines of the conference, attended by local and international media.
The good news is, Emirates has started recruitment. This year, it will hire 5,000 more people to its current staff strength of 49,950, of which 36,652 work for Emirates and 13,298 for its airport, ground handling and ticketing arm, Dnata.
Emirates, established by Dubai Government in 1985 with just $10 million, remained profitable in all but one year in its 24 year of operation. This is the airline’s 22nd year of consecutive profits. The airline currently has a fleet of 145 aircraft serving 102 destinations across 62 countries.
At the end of the year, the airline’s cash balance remains strong at $3.4 billion, enough to fund its current financial obligations. It has an orderbook backlog of more than 150 aircraft, worth $48 billion.
Cashflow
In response to a Gulf News query, Shaikh Ahmad said he is comfortable with the cashflow, and might not require any immediate funding requirement, bond or sukuks.
“This year, we are going to receive eight new aircraft and bankers are queueing to lend us. A good number of our aircraft are finance by banks, so we are comfortable with the current cashflow.”
Joining alliances
Going forward, he said, his airline doesn’t need to join any alliances. “We are doing wel without any airline alliances. So, I do not see any reason to join any alliances,” he said.
IPO
He also reiterated his stand on going public, saying it is up to the airline’s shareholder, the Government of Dubai.
“We are ready [for an initial public offering]. However, it is up to the Government of Dubai to decide when,” he said.
Acquisition
Tim Clark also ruled out acquisition of any international airline. “Our policy is to grow organically and we do not intend to acquire any carriers,” he told Gulf News.


Exellent results, especially the passenger numbers.


----------



## noir-dresses

How does Emirates net profit compare to the other top 50 airlines for the 2009-10 period ?


----------



## Naz UK

^^ None of the other 49 airlines are owned by a government. Ooops. :runaway:


----------



## smussuw

Can someone spit on Naz please


----------



## zerozol

*World's Best Airline Award 2010*

The official Skytrax-awards were given in these days. 

Last year, Emirates was the 5th, Etihad the 7th. 

Now, Emirates falled back to the 8th, and Etihad went to the 6th position.

The World's Top 10 airlines in the 2010 Awards :

1. Asiana Airlines
2. Singapore Airlines
3. Qatar Airways
4. Cathay Pacific
5. Air New Zealand
6. Etihad Airways
7. Qantas Airways
8. Emirates
9. Thai Airways
10. Malaysia Airlines

Emirates won 1 prize, for the "Best Inflight Entertainment"

Etihad Airways got 3, "World's Best First Class", "Best Onboard Catering - First Class" and "Best Airline Seat - First Class"

For the prize "Best Airline: Middle East" (regional prize) Qatar Airways was choosen. They got 4 more other prizes for example Best Business Class etc.

http://www.worldairlineawards.com/main/2010Awards.htm


----------



## noir-dresses

I flew on five of those ten airlines.

I can honestly say Qatar suck's compared to Emirates, not to mention there airport is third world country. 

Cathy, and Singapore are great.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/05/25/space.shuttles.retirement/index.html?hpt=C2

Why do I for some reason think one of these Space Shuttle's might end up in Dubai. :nuts:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I've flown on most of those airlines, but the best are certainly Singapore, Thai, and Cathay. 
The best in the Middle East personally, is Etihad. Staff were nice, food was excellent, and the empty plane is really comfortable.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I've flown on most of those airlines, but the best are certainly Singapore, Thai, and Cathay.
> The best in the Middle East personally, is Etihad. Staff were nice, food was excellent, and the empty plane is really comfortable.


Yes, I agree, the emptiness makes it totally worth the experience !!!! (and better than Emirates) :wink2:


----------



## zerozol

Emirates' president Tim Clark was at the Aircraft Interiors Expo in Hamburg last week, fresh from the Middle East carrier revealing a five-fold increase in profits for its financial year just ended. During a panel discussion to open the conference, Clark had some pretty interesting things to say about yield development when I asked him how the airline had performed through the economic crisis. 

"Like most of the long-haul network carriers we faced decline in the premium business but then, so what? Volumes came from different segments of our market. They paid a little bit less, but then we took out 17% of our cost base so we were able to absorb the decline in the yield," Clark said. "But we got it back in the course of 09. We pushed the fares up 35% last year between April and December in the light of everyone else going south, air networks being shrunk and aircraft being put on the ground. The view was if we spent 25 years building our brand and investing so heavily in it, let's test and see if the market was going to be as loyal to us as we thought it was,, and it truly was. In fact we got a lot more coming out from different segments who had hithertoo not been able to travel on us because the price we were charging for the premium offering in the old days was far too high. For example baby boomers in the UK. As soon as the premium fares fell to levels they could afford....that business came to us in large amounts. Our business cabins remained full, albeit we were getting less money, but this is what you have to do in business. You can't expect it will be a bed of roses all the time. And in the last year we have actually managed to get our yield back to where they were prior to the 145 dollar for oil price in May 2008. We now have pricing about the same as first quarter 08, which is already a good yield. Take the cost out as we have done, and bingo, profits come along as they have done."

For more on this plus, Clark's veiws on why the real challenge on interiors lies in getting the product right within the tougher space constraints of the economy cabin, watch our video interview with Clark here: http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid81922774001?bclid=81934348001&bctid=86334583001


Source: http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/airline-business/2010/05/emirates-clark-on-why-the-busi.html


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai airport sees 65% cut in public announcements*

by Shane McGinley

Thursday, 03 June 2010

Dubai International Airport has reduced the number of public announcements by 65 percent and plans to phase out older aircraft that do not confirm to noise standards, Dubai Airports has announced.

Described as the region’s first ‘silent airport’ project, Dubai Airports is aiming to reduce the number of public announcements made across all three terminals at Dubai International Airport, the world’s fourth busiest airport for international passenger traffic.

“Over the past ten months we have worked closely with our customer airlines to limit announcements to a maximum of two per flight,” said Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports.

“As a result we have cut the number of daily announcements from over 2000 across all three terminals to less than 700 with no impact on departure performance,” he added.

The initiative is one of several being implemented in airports around the world, but is the first to be introduced in the Middle East.

Dubai Airports also announced that, in conjunction with the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, it is planning a phased withdrawal of older generation aircraft that do not conform to international noise and emission standards set by the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO). 

It said that ICAO classified Chapter 1 and 2 aircraft will be banned from operating cargo flights at Dubai International from October 31 this year and passenger flights effective March 27 next year.

However, it was confirmed that Chapter 1 and 2 aircraft will be allowed to continue operations at Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International until April 1, 2012. 

www.arabianbusiness.com/589695-dubai-airport-reduces-public-announcements-by-65


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates recruits pilots at full throttle*

*Emirates plans to hire more than 700 pilots over the next 18 months to support new routes, new aircraft and increased frequencies. *

Tomorrow, the airline's recruitment team will be seeking First Officers in Madrid, one of six new destinations to be announced by the airline this year.

After Madrid - served by Emirates from 1st August - recruitment specialists move to Barcelona and then across Europe, the Middle East, Africa, Asia and the Americas. 

Capt. Alan Stealey, Emirates' Divisional Senior Vice President, Flight Operations, said: "We have embarked on a major drive to recruit cockpit crew to support the airline's growth at a time when much of the industry is cutting back. With our 9th A380 just arrived and a 10th A380 being handed over next week, that's two giant aircraft to staff in the space of a fortnight alone. By the end of this year, we will have recruited more than 250 pilots. Next year, we're looking to double that figure and recruit 500.” 

The international airline of the UAE now has a 147-strong fleet with a further six aircraft due to arrive this calendar year. A total of 144 planes worth around AED 176 billion (US$ 48 billion) are on order. 

New routes this year include Tokyo, which launched 28th March and Amsterdam, which started 1st May. Services to Prague and Baghdad roll out on 1st July, Madrid begins 1st August and flights to Dakar operate from 1st September. A twice weekly summer service has also been announced for Al Medinah al Munawarrah - running from 2nd July to 24th September. 

Compared to June 2009, the airline's weekly flight departures from Dubai have jumped from 1004 to 1118 - supporting new routes and a raft of extra frequencies in Europe, the Middle East, the Indian Sub-continent, Asia and Australasia. 

Rick Helliwell, Emirates' Vice President, Recruitment, said: “A career as an Emirates' pilot offers an opportunity to fly aircraft in one of the world's most modern fleets throughout an ever broadening route network. Due to the massive expansion plans for the airline, pilots at Emirates have the opportunity to progress from First Officer to the Captain's seat quickly, based on industry norms.” 

The airline currently employs more than 2,300 flight deck crew, spanning 85 nationalities. 

Spanish First Officer, Santiago Andres, said: “Working as a First Officer with Emirates has been extremely rewarding. The airline has an extensive route network which has enabled me to fly all over the world. I'm so pleased that my home country of Spain will become an Emirates' passenger route from 1st August. I also really like living in Dubai - the lifestyle is something very special.” 

For the 2009/10 financial year, the Emirates Group announced total net profits of AED 4.2 billion (US$ 1.1 billion), a record increase of 248 percent. The airline's contribution to that profit was AED 3.5 billion (US$ 964 million).

Last week, Emirates announced that it was looking to recruit around 3,000 cabin crew during the current financial year. 

The Madrid pilot recruitment sessions take place on 4th and 5th June at 1000hrs at the Hotel Wellington, C/Velazquez, 28001. On 6th and 7th June, the Barcelona sessions will run from 1000hrs at the Acevi Villarroel Hotel, C/ Villarroel, 28011.

Full details of these and other pilot recruitment sessions across the world can be found via www.emiratesgroupcareers.com

Meanwhile, to mark the start of passenger services from 1st August, Emirates is holding a high profile gala event on 10th June at Madrid’s Palacio de los Deportes – serving as an introduction to the airline and its home of Dubai.

http://www.emirates.com/english/about/news/news_detail.aspx?article=575100&offset=0


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Third budget airline seeks clearance for take-off*

*Flydubai reveals positive first-year performance numbers as sector experiences sustained growth momentum*

By Nadia Saleem, Staff Reporter
Published: 00:00 June 3, 2010

The UAE's aviation industry will soon see a third low-cost carrier after approvals are granted, Saif Mohammad Al Suwaidi, Director-General of the General Civil Aviation Authority, told Gulf News Wednesday.

A group of UAE investors is seeking an airline licence from the authority and the study is in the final stages, he said.

Al Suwaidi declined to name either the investors or provide specifics on the airline size and launch schedule. More details would be provided within a month, he said.

The third carrier would enter a market that is seeing steady growth.

The city's first low-cost carrier, flydubai, said yesterday it flew more than 750,000 passengers in its first year of operations.

Air Arabia, the region's first budget airline, has carried over 10 million passengers in its seven years.

Currently operating eight Boeing 737-800s, flydubai launched services to 16 destinations within 12 months, and plans to have 40 destinations by 2011, chief executive Ghaith Al Ghaith told Gulf News. After recently launching flights to Baku, Nepal and Sri Lanka, flydubai will soon launch services to Lucknow.

"In the next year, we will grow as fast or faster," Al Ghaith said. Waiting for delivery of 42 more 737s, he said flydubai will have 13 aircraft by the end of next year. With ongoing financing of new aircraft and rapid growth in passengers, flydubai is targeting to break even within two years

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/third-budget-airline-seeks-clearance-for-take-off-1.636137


----------



## killerk

*U.A.E. May License Third Low-Cost Airline, Al-Khaleej Reports*

June 02, 2010, 1:25 AM EDT
By Inal Ersan
June 2 (Bloomberg) -- The United Arab Emirates is looking into licensing a third *low-cost airline in the emirate of Abu Dhab*i, al-Khaleej newspaper reported today citing the head of the General Civil Aviation Authority Saif al-Suwaidi.
The study is in its final stages, it reported, without giving further details. A third airline would compete with Air Arabia, the Middle East’s largest no-frills carrier, and Emirates unit Flydubai.
To contact the reporter on this story: Inal Ersan in Dubai at [email protected]
To contact the editor responsible for this story: Riad Hamade at [email protected]

Source: http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...hird-low-cost-airline-al-khaleej-reports.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Just found this, Emirates will recruit 700 new pilot's in the next 18 month's.

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...-to-recruit-700-pilots-in-next-18-months.html


----------



## AltinD

^^ Already posted


----------



## zerozol

Etihad signs codeshare deal With Malev
(WAM)

3 June 2010

ABU DHABI - Etihad Airways customers around the world will soon be able to fly to Budapest following the signing of a new codeshare agreement with Hungarian carrier, Malev Airlines.

The new deal, which comes into effect in September 2010, will also give air travellers in Hungary greater and easier access to the Abu Dhabi-based airline’s network of 61 destinations.

Under the deal, Etihad will place its two-letter ‘EY’ code on services operated by Malev between Budapest and Athens, Brussels, Paris, Frankfurt and Milan. In turn, Malev will place its ‘MA’ code on Etihad’s flights between those cities and Abu Dhabi.

James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ Chief Executive Officer, said: “By expanding our codeshare network to include Malev Airlines, Etihad continues to offer its services to greater numbers of travellers around the world.

“Budapest is one of Europe’s famous historical and commercial capitals and attracts significant volumes of business and we look forward to working with our colleagues at Malev to provide seamless travel between our respective hubs and beyond.”

Karim Makhlouf, Mal v Chief Commercial Officer, said: “Budapest provides visiting business travellers and tourists alike multicultural traditions, a colourful and vibrant life as well as, from a business perspective, numerous investment opportunities.

“Under the terms of the agreement between the two airlines, the quality services of Etihad Airways become accessible – with a Mal v ticket – for all those who wish to travel from Budapest, or from the region, to Abu-Dhabi, capital of the United Arab Emirates.” 

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/darticl...010/June/business_June52.xml&section=business


----------



## luv2bebrown

i dont believe there is room for a third LCC - given FlyDubai's expansion plans.


----------



## williamX

*flights*

There is place for third Low-cost airline.
There is many directions not served enough to CIS countries, many cities in Kazakhstan, Russia, Belarus not covered enough. 
For example in Russia in Saint-Petersburg city (population ~5mln.) no regular (only in winter available) flights to UAE, but everyday about 1000 people from SPb flying to UAE thru Moscow, Istanbul, Kiev etc., because no alternative. Prices here very high - in winter time direct flight to Dubai is ~3000AED (because of no competition), while from Moscow it cost 1000AED. (from Spb to Moscow 600 km.) 
There is many other big cities (with population 1 mln.+) not served enough: Ekaterinburg, Astana, Minsk, Chelyabinsk etc.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^there is not enough place for a low cost airline. 

These cities you mentioned are not served directly, but like you said they are served through connecting flights. If a third carrier comes in and introduces direct flights to Saint Petersburg for example, the Moscow passenger loads will drop. Moscow flights will not magically stay full.

An additional carrier will stimulate demand through cheaper fares/alternate destinations ONLY to a certain extent. And FlyDubai is the carrier that has done/is doing that. Anything more and then you have too much competition. Emirates, FlyDubai, Air Arabia and Etihad are not small players... they all have MASSIVE expansion plans.

The high prices you mention enable local airlines to be profitable. A third carrier would add excess capacity and would dilute fares heavily. When that happens, you end up with a bunch of crap airlines, with bad service due to heavy cost cutting, which arent making any money (US Airline Industry for example). 

In the case of Europe/US, sure you will see immediate benefits by having access to cheap fares. But when the airlines go bust and you have to bail them out with tax dollars, you eventually have to pay more. Its much better to have healthy airlines operating at a profit and you flying less because the fares are so expensive, than having loss making airlines just so that airfare becomes as cheap as a bus ticket.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I think the reason FlyDubai hasn't really affected Emirates is because most of the traffic on Emirates are transiting through Dubai, whereas FlyDubai carries passengers directly from the destination to Dubai. I think Emirates may have lost a very small amount of traffic from those destinations which are served by both airlines but nothing very significant because its quite expensive to use Emirates to fly directly to Dubai, and very few people do.


----------



## bizzybonita

3rd economic airlines in AD soon !


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I think the reason FlyDubai hasn't really affected Emirates is because most of the traffic on Emirates are transiting through Dubai, whereas FlyDubai carries passengers directly from the destination to Dubai. I think Emirates may have lost a very small amount of traffic from those destinations which are served by both airlines but nothing very significant because its quite expensive to use Emirates to fly directly to Dubai, and very few people do.


well actually FlyDubai has affected Emirates on several regional routes. Damascus is an example. I don't have the figures but Dubai EK O&D traffic is huge - so FlyDubai has certainly eaten into a Emirates. but its net effect is growth of the overall air passenger market.

FlyDubai has increased the size of the market/stimulated demand by making air travel more accessible to those who previously couldn't afford it. A syrian who may have only travelled back to Syria once every year with their annual ticket, may now choose to do an additional 500dh trip to Syria. 

there is room for growth, so even though Emirates and Air Arabia may have a lost a little market share to FlyDubai, the overall industry is doing well. A small additional carrier wont hurt. But another Air Arabia sized carrier is something I dont think the market can support - given how the existing airlines plan to grow their fleets by the hundreds.


----------



## rye787

noir-dresses said:


> Just found this, Emirates will recruit 700 new pilot's in the next 18 month's.
> 
> http://www.flightglobal.com/article...-to-recruit-700-pilots-in-next-18-months.html


Is there an industy figure for how many jobs are created directly for each new plane that is commissioned?


----------



## killerk

I think Abu Dhabi is just "pissed" with all their (Abu Dhabi and Al Ain) local residents having to drive to Dubai and Sharjah to catch low cost flights and the fact that Etihad runs half of the year empty!!!
Add to that the fact that no major low cost airline has started flights there (especially Al Ain) in spite of the massive campaigning they have done to promote both airports!!
Infact I won't be surprised if they name it flyUAE just to show that they run the country (of course that won't happen because Abu Dhabi will act like the sacrificing big brother like they did with the new seaport in Taweelah or the fact that the airline may be a private investment company owned)!!!


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ Agreed 100 %


----------



## Imre

*RAK Ceramics awarded Dubai International Airport contract *

*More than 100,000 square meters of tiles to be supplied for the Airbus A380 terminal project *

June 07, 2010
RAK Ceramics, the world's largest ceramics manufacturer, has announced that it has been awarded the contract for the Dubai International Airport Phase II Expansion Project that involves a terminal for the Airbus A380 fleet. The contract includes the supply of more than 100,000 square meters of tiles of various dimensions, which will be used in the tunnels, on the bathroom walls and floor, and also as floor tiles in different areas of the terminal.

Dubai International Airport Phase II Expansion Project involves the provision of additional facilities to accommodate the growing airport traffic, which is expected to cater for over 70 million passengers and 3.5 million tonnes of cargo per year. The Phase II Expansion project includes new facilities to accommodate this rapid growth of both passengers and cargo, and includes – in addition to the terminal for Airbus A380 – new buildings, airfield and ancillary facilities. It also involves the relocation and expansion of certain existing facilities and the construction of new support facilities. 

“RAK Ceramics had earlier supplied tiles to the Dubai Airport Free Zone and during the Dubai Airshow and the quality of our products was highly appreciated by the authorities at Dubai Airport, which was a key factor that helped us win this important contract. Moreover, RAK Ceramics has a long history of supplying its range of award-winning tiles to major landmarks across the UAE and beyond,” said Dr. Khater Massaad, CEO, RAK Ceramics.

http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2010/06/rak-ceramics-awarded-dubai.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates Airline expects profit to fly past $1 billion this year
Ivan Gale
Last Updated: June 07. 2010 9:17PM UAE / June 7. 2010 5:17PM GMT
An Airbus A380 of Emirates Airline takes off in Dubai. Aziz Shah / AP Photo

BERLIN // Emirates Airline is on track to reap more than US$1 billion (Dh3.67bn) in profits this year and has hinted strongly it will announce a multibillion-dollar order for more Airbus A380 superjumbos today.

The week is looking to be critical for the largest Arab carrier as it also acknowledged it hoped to finalise the sale of its stake in SriLankan Airlines within the next few days.

Tim Clark, the president of Emirates, did not challenge reports yesterday that his airline was planning to today announce a $10bn order for as many as 12 A380s and another 18 options.

Mr Clark was speaking on the sidelines of the International Air Transport Association’s annual meeting in Berlin, and is expected to make the purchase announcement at today’s opening day of the ILA Berlin Air Show.

Emirates is already by far the world’s largest customer for the world’s biggest passenger aeroplane, with 58 on order. The planes cost more than $300 million each at list prices, although Emirates is thought to have received significant discounts with its bulk orders.

Mr Clark said the airline had taken the expense of flying one of its existing A380s to the airshow for display.

“All I can say is, the airshow starts tomorrow, we have an A380 there – be there,” he said. Mr Clark’s hints reignited speculation of a big plane order after initial media reports were thrown into doubt by Airbus.

Emirates has long been expected to top up its already formidable order book, which stands at more than 150 wide-body aircraft worth more than $40bn, after surviving the global downturn better than expected.


The airline earned just under $1bn in profits for its 2009-2010 fiscal year to the end of March. Profits “will be bigger than that this year”, Mr Clark added, saying passenger and cargo demand remain strong. “We will exceed it. We are well ahead [of our forecasts] already.”

The profits are being driven by the carrier’s extensive network of more than 100 connections that has enabled it to reach a “critical mass” of demand even during down periods, according to Peter Harbison, the executive chairman of the Sydney-based Centre for Asia Pacific Aviation.

“It is difficult to contrast anyone against Emirates,” Mr Harbison said.

The airline has a focus on connecting previously unconnected city-pairs around the world through just one stop in Dubai – such as Rio de Janeiro and Tokyo, for example.

This week, the Dubai airline could also finally end its only foray in foreign airline ownership when it disposes of its 43.6 per cent stake in SriLankan.

It has been negotiating with the Sri Lankan government since February.

Sri Lankan officials have quoted a figure of $55m and that figure is “not far off”, Mr Clark said.

“I hope between now and Friday the Sri Lankan government will have signed of off on it,” he said. “We are close. It is all done and it’s in their court. We have the share certificate ready to be passed over to them.”

The potential A380 order could come as a surprise to some after Emirates officials had said airport capacity at Dubai International Airport, the airline’s home for at least another 12 years before it moves to the new Al Maktoum International Airport in Jebel Ali, would be a limiting factor.

Mr Clark said Emirates and Dubai Airports “just have to make more intelligent use of the space. There is a lot of work going on in that regard.”

Meanwhile, flydubai has just completed its first year, which ranks among the fastest launches for any budget carrier, with about a dozen aircraft and 19 routes.

Yesterday the Dubai Government, by decree, ordered the airline’s funding to be increased to Dh500m from Dh220m to help it continue its heady pace of growth.

Emirates has a total of 50 B737 aircraft on order from Boeing from a $4bn deal announced at the 2008 Farnborough Air Show.

http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100607/BUSINESS/706079906/1005


----------



## luv2bebrown

ARE YOU READY FOR IT...


----------



## luv2bebrown

Chairman's Office 

*Emirates orders 32 additional A380s*



Today marks another significant milestone in Emirates' history. At the Berlin Air Show we placed an order for 32 additional Airbus A380s in a deal worth US$11.5 billion (Dhs42.2 billion) at list prices. Our total firm order for the A380 now stands at 90 aircraft.

The agreement was witnessed by German Chancellor Angela Merkel and other dignitaries. Besides the order placed today, Emirates has 143 aircraft - 48 A380s, 70 A350s, 18 Boeing 777-300s and seven Boeing freighters - on order, worth more than US$48 billion. We took delivery of our 10th A380 yesterday. 

Having ordered 58 previously, we were already the largest customer for the A380. You might wonder: do we really need more? 

The A380 is the flagship of our fleet and a mainstay of our customer-centric strategy. Customer feedback has been phenomenal - they enjoy the comfort, the innovative features onboard, the quiet flight and its environmental efficiencies. 

Emirates is poised on the threshold of an interesting and challenging period in aviation history. We are the second largest airline in the world on two counts - revenue passenger kilometres (RPKM) and available seat kilometres (ASKM). Our intent is two-fold: to become the world's leading airline and to enhance Dubai's role as the global gateway connecting any two points on the planet. 

Our strategy of growth combined with stability and our focus on investing in the latest technology translates to enhanced opportunities, job fulfilment and fast tracked career progression for all our employees and internal stakeholders. The bigger we get, the better is our future, as we can truly leverage our economies of scale. 

Today symbolises another proud and prudent moment for the Emirates Group. As we increasingly reach for the skies, I thank you and dedicate our success to your commitment and energy. I'm counting on you to take us to new heights. 

Click here to read the press release. 


Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum
Chairman & Chief Executive, Emirates Airline & Group


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^

WOW :banana::banana::banana::banana:!!!

Emirates is now my favourite airline by farrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

I just heard the news, I'm still standing beside my self, wow.


----------



## noir-dresses

One thing that comes to mind is where are they going to fit all these aircraft at the airport, the new airport won't be done by then ??????

If I remember correctly the airport's capacity is around 80 million a year.


----------



## zerozol

^^ The complete press release:

Emirates orders 32 Airbus A380 super jumbos valued at US$ 11.5B

Adds to 58 previously ordered A380 aircraft

BERLIN, GERMANY, 8th June 2010 - Emirates (www.emirates.com), the Dubai-based international airline placed an order with Airbus for an additional 32 A380 aircraft taking the total firm order for the iconic flagship of the 21st century to 90 super-jumbos. 

The order for the additional aircraft has a list price of $US 11.5 billion (AED 42.2). The agreement was signed today during a ceremony at the Berlin Air Show by His Highness (H.H.) Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group and Tom Enders, Airbus President and CEO which was witnessed by German Chancellor Angela Merkel and other dignitaries.

“This latest order, adding to 58 A380s previously ordered, affirms Emirates’ strategy to become a world leading carrier and to further establish Dubai as a central gateway to worldwide air travel. The A380 is our flagship in terms of passenger comfort, innovation, operating and environmental efficiency and revenue generation,” said H.H. Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al- Maktoum. “Our latest commitment signals Emirates’ confidence in the growth to come in a thriving aviation sector as we build our fleet for tomorrow,” he added.

“Emirates supported the development of the A380 from the earliest days, a project employing tens of thousands of Europe’s best people and today’s increased order, is the best endorsement I can imagine. On behalf of all of us at Airbus, we thank Emirates for their support. The A380 is indeed a remarkable eco-efficient aircraft, a profit generator for airlines and a great flying experience for passengers,” said Tom Enders.

Emirates, the second largest airline in the world in available seat kilometres, is on track to become one of the largest airlines in the world. In addition to the orders placed today, Emirates has 48 Airbus 380s, 70 Airbus 350s, 18 Boeing 777-300s and 7 Boeing air freighters on order totaling 143 wide-body aircraft worth more than $US 48 billion. In a year where the aviation industry was rocked by the economic downturn, Emirates Airline recently reported its 22nd year of profit, up 416 percent to close at US$ 964 million (AED 3.5 billion) over its 2008-09 profits of US$ 187 million (AED 686 million).

From the delivery of its first A380 in July 2008, to receiving it 10th A380 on 7th June 2010 from the Airbus plant in Hamburg, Emirates is now serving eight international destinations with the super-jumbo aircraft including London Heathrow, Toronto, Paris, Jeddah, Bangkok, Seoul, Sydney and Auckland. *The airline will start A380 services to Beijing from 1st August, Manchester from 1st September and will return service to New York’s John F. Kennedy (JFK) airport on 1st October. Emirates’ looks forward to expanding the list of destinations at more than 100 airports around the world as A380s become ready.*

http://emirates.com/english/about/news/news_detail.aspx?article=575643&offset=0


----------



## zerozol

Emirates to have 90 A380s in 2017
By David Kaminski-Morrow

*Emirates is to take delivery of all 90 of its Airbus A380s by 2017, confirming that the additional 32 ordered today will not be replacements for earlier aircraft.*

The Dubai-based carrier's president, Tim Clark, also says that the jets will be fitted with Engine Alliance GP7200 powerplants, in line with the 58 A380s it previously ordered.

Speaking during the ILA Berlin Air Show, Emirates chairman Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum said the jets would all be delivered by 2017.

"Our latest commitement signals Emirates' confidence in the growth to come in a thriving aviation sector," he adds.

The airline took its first A380 in 2008 and says it would not retire these early airframes before 2020. None of the additional 32 jets would be needed for replacement, it states.

Airbus is working to ramp-up production of the type, after battling to smooth the workflow. Chief executive Tom Enders says the first available production slot is in 2015.

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2010/06/08/342958/emirates-to-have-90-a380s-in-2017.html


----------



## noir-dresses

They really want to become number one


----------



## HateTorch

noir-dresses said:


> They really want to become number one


Build, and they will come.
Buy, and they will fly.


----------



## luv2bebrown

uhhh so yeah... going back to my early post.

now I REALLY don't think theres room for another carrier in the UAE!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

This is excellent news. I wonder if they are still interested in the Boeing 777 order. Because Tim Clark said they would make an announcement for at least 10 Boeing 777's at the Farnborough airshow.


----------



## Tom_Green

Any info about when Emriates will start to use the A380 to Frankfurt?

Which routes will the A380 from Emirates use at the end of next year?


----------



## zerozol

Tom_Green said:


> Any info about when Emriates will start to use the A380 to Frankfurt?
> 
> Which routes will the A380 from Emirates use at the end of next year?


Better to ask these questions at: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/emir...01781-emirates-new-routes-changes-2010-a.html

But seeing that apparently there isn't any A380-deliveries for Emirates during 2011, there is a limited number of aircraft serving the existing cities London, Paris, Jeddah, Bangkok, Sydney-Auckland, Toronto, Seoul + the upcoming Beijing, Manchester and the re-lauch of New York, until the end of 2010. There is the possibility of Shanghai from January 2011, but until the end of that year or the beginning of 2012 no more new planes and routes. After that: who knows. 
"Singapore and Frankfurt will come. The number of aircraft restrict what we can do." - said Mr. Vaughan here:

http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/more-chances-to-fly-the-a380-with-emirates


----------



## zerozol

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> This is excellent news. I wonder if they are still interested in the Boeing 777 order. Because Tim Clark said they would make an announcement for at least 10 Boeing 777's at the Farnborough airshow.


Think to the older 777s in the fleet, they need to be changed once...


----------



## aravinda

look at this picture: they parked the EK 380 on a soccer pitch at ILA to promote the Fifa World Cup: not a bad idea eh?

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Emirates/Airbus-A380-861/1720298/L/


----------



## Josau

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I think the reason FlyDubai hasn't really affected Emirates is because most of the traffic on Emirates are transiting through Dubai, whereas FlyDubai carries passengers directly from the destination to Dubai. I think Emirates may have lost a very small amount of traffic from those destinations which are served by both airlines but nothing very significant because its quite expensive to use Emirates to fly directly to Dubai, and very few people do.


^^It seems the long term strategy of Emirates is to be a long haul carrier only with Dubai being the first intercontinental hub in the world. To "feed" these flights they use low cost carriers. From cities close to Dubai they use their own, FlyDubai, in Europe they actually use Easyjet. This is why Emirates is not entering the short haul market with smaller planes. I think this is where Etihad has the wrong strategy, just like Gulf Air did.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^interesting perspective.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I think you guys have a point but if they wanted more publicity than the Farnborough airshow would have been better . And also, if Ek just wanted to persuade the government than i don't think 32 A380's is the best way to do so. If they are going to cancel the order than they will pay a fine, and moreover an order to confirm those 30 A330's and 30 A350's would have been better if they wanted the German gvt to allow them to fly to more cities. I think Emirates believes that the A380 is very important to its growth, and i guess they feel confident that they will be able to fill up there A380's. Emirates even said that they had made this decision a long time ago. 

I'm sure they were always going to make this order, probably next month, but the Berlin airshow gave them the opportunity to also persuade the German government to rethink there decision on Emirates.


----------



## noir-dresses

They played out ILA to a tie, nothing at Farnborough is going to steal they're thunder, or even come close.

The only thing people will be talking about at Farnborough is Emirates 32 Super Jumbo add order's at ILA.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Yes, but the Farnborough airshow is second largest in the world. 
But i do see your point seeing that no other airline ordered anything at the Berlin Airshow.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...y-track-as-traffic-increases-by-12-3-1.641688

I love this article, it states that UAE airport's are on a recovery track.

Well didn't the newspapers brag all this time the airport's were doing well with double digit growth. :nuts:


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yes, but the Farnborough airshow is second largest in the world.
> But i do see your point seeing that no other airline ordered anything at the Berlin Airshow.


I thought the Farnborough airshow was the largest!!! Who beat them to the #1 spot???


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> I thought the Farnborough airshow was the largest!!! Who beat them to the #1 spot???


Them, and Paris are the same thing, they just rotate every year.


----------



## aravinda

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I think you guys have a point but if they wanted more publicity than the Farnborough airshow would have been better . And also, if Ek just wanted to persuade the government than i don't think 32 A380's is the best way to do so. If they are going to cancel the order than they will pay a fine, and moreover an order to confirm those 30 A330's and 30 A350's would have been better if they wanted the German gvt to allow them to fly to more cities. I think Emirates believes that the A380 is very important to its growth, and i guess they feel confident that they will be able to fill up there A380's. Emirates even said that they had made this decision a long time ago.
> 
> I'm sure they were always going to make this order, probably next month, but the Berlin airshow gave them the opportunity to also persuade the German government to rethink there decision on Emirates.


 
ur forgetting the point: EK needed the aircraft. there's no arguing with that. remember 10 years ago when EK ordered 50 a330s and almost the same number of T7s? people asked where they were going to send all those aircraft...well, they've filled them all today. now they've gone after the a380 with the same intention.

what's to be noted is the timing and place of order: germany. after the UK, their next big european potential is germany. so that was all political.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.business24-7.ae/companie...s-eat-into-rivals-traffic-2010-06-20-1.257390

Mideast carriers eat into rivals' traffic


----------



## rayyan

PLZ 
I WOULD ASK YOU ABOUT ' FLY DUBAI ' 

WHY THIS AIRLINES DID'T COME TO SAUDI ARABIA UNTIL NOW ?

THERE ARE NEWS ABOUT 'FLY DUBAI ' AND SAUDI MARKIT'S

SOORY FOR MY ENGLISH SPELLING


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Chakazoolu said:


> Emirates lands first aircraft at Al Maktoum Airport
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/590965-first-aircraft-to-land-at-al-maktoum-airport-on-sunday
> 
> Dubai flag-carrier Emirates was awarded the honour of landing the first aircraft at Al Maktoum International yesterday, when one of the carrier’s three B777 freighters touched down at the airport on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> The first landing was part of operational testing procedures undertaken before the giant airport officially opens for business on June 27.
> 
> With only seven days to go before the official launch of commercial flights at the airport, it is still unclear as to which freight carriers will be basing their operations there.
> 
> Al Maktoum International, the centrepiece of the $33 billion Dubai World Central (DWC) megaproject, is planned to be the world’s largest airport when it is fully completed.
> 
> The five-runway airport will eventually be able to handle 160 million passengers a year, up from the previously projected 120 million, as well as 12 million tonnes of cargo.
> 
> Earlier this month, DWC vice president for cargo and logistics Andrew Walsh told Arabian Business that the facility would begin passenger operations in the first quarter of next year.
> 
> “The planning date is spring of 2011 – so we’re looking at the end of March for the start of passenger flights,” he said.
> 
> “Right now, the passenger terminal in the final stages of fit-out. Once we’ve got the cargo terminal open and the operations are settled, we’ll move into the operational readiness process for the passenger terminal through the later part of this year and the early part of next year.”


^^

Here are some images of the landing:























































http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-4399-in-pics-operations-start-at-al-maktoum-airport/


----------



## hakz2007

*Al Maktoum International airport starts flights*


> Dubai Airports is paving the way for the opening of Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International for cargo operations on June 27 after the new airport in Jebel Ali passed a series of operational tests conducted during its first "live" flight, sources told Gulf News on Monday.
> 
> Emirates Flight EK9883, a Boeing 777 freighter operating the Hong Kong-Dubai route and piloted by Captain Ahmad Bin Huzaim and First Officer Nabil Yousuf Ahmad Mohammad Rai Al Boom, touched down on Sunday afternoon amid cheers from an enthusiastic gathering of stakeholders and dignitaries on hand to observe the historic occasion.
> 
> "This is an important milestone, not only for the airport's certification process, but as another step towards achieving Dubai's vision to become the pre-eminent centre for aviation worldwide," Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and Chairman of Dubai Airports, said in a statement.
> 
> "It's also a testament to the cooperation and dedication of all of the organisations and stakeholders involved, who have done an impressive job of building and preparing Phase 1 of the facility for launch in a very short time frame," Shaikh Ahmad said.
> 
> The first phase of the airport will feature one A380 capable runway, 64 remote stands, one cargo terminal with annual capacity for 250,000 tonnes of cargo and a passenger terminal building designed to accommodate five million passengers per year.
> 
> When completed, Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International Airport will be the largest airport in the world with five runways, four terminal buildings and capacity for 160 million passengers and 12 million tonnes of cargo.
> 
> The facility opens initially for cargo carriers, with passenger operations currently slated to start up at the end of March 2011.


http://www.zawya.com/Story.cfm/sidZAWYA20100621080457


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates hurngry for even more A380's say's Tim Clark. 

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...mirates-hungry-for-even-more-a380s-clark.html


----------



## aravinda

that landing seems more like a runway cleaning project!


----------



## bizzybonita

LOL


----------



## kpage

Any advise . My lad wants to train to become a commercial pilot when he leaves school next year - the trouble is the cost here in the UK is so astronomic that we cannot really afford the fees so he has been searching far and wide to see where else he can train which would be affordable , we would sell our house in the UK and hopefully have enough equity left to fund the flight school and as we have a one bed apartment in Dubai we were wondering if he could train in Dubai, the cost is more affordable. I have emailed the flight schools but replies are few and far between. 
Can anyone throw any light on this or offer any advise. Cheers.


----------



## zerozol

Emirates talks to Boeing about 777 successor and hints at more big orders
By Max Kingsley-Jones

Emirates is continuing dialogue with Boeing about its plans to develop a 777 replacement, as the airline hints that more big twinjet orders could be in the offing.

The Dubai carrier’s all-widebody fleet totals more than 140 aircraft, with a further 168 on order. Its backlog comprises 18 777-300ERs, which make the balance of its orders and leases for 71 aircraft, as well as 70 A350 XWBs (50 -900s/20 -1000s) and 80 A380s.

A rollover will begin in February 2011 when Emirates starts phasing out 68 older widebodies – A330-200s, A340-300/500s and 777 “Classics”.

Emirates Airline president Tim Clark says that the new A380 deal has no impact on its current orders for smaller widebodies, adding: “There’s plenty more out there, I can tell you.”

This has fuelled speculation that more large-twinjet orders are being discussed, and industry sources indicate that Emirates may be negotiating a big Boeing deal for Farnborough.

Phase-out of the airline’s 777-300ERs begins in 2017, and while its A350-1000s are potential replacements, Clark confirms solutions from Seattle are in the mix.
“We’ve told Boeing we need to look at something that has the legs, the lift and economics of today’s -300ER but with the A350-1000’s predicted fuel burn.”

Clark concedes there is no guarantee Boeing will decide to develop such a new big twin, but says that “if they do it somewhere between 2017 and 2020” the airline would consider it, “otherwise we’ll have to think again about the -300ER replacement”.

The airline aborted a planned deal for 30 A330-300s and 30 more A350-1000s announced in July 2008 at the time of its first A380 delivery.

Although Clark revealed last year that he was considering reviving the transaction, that may no longer be the case because of the new A380 contract.

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...bout-777-successor-and-hints-at-more-big.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

kpage said:


> Any advise . My lad wants to train to become a commercial pilot when he leaves school next year - the trouble is the cost here in the UK is so astronomic that we cannot really afford the fees so he has been searching far and wide to see where else he can train which would be affordable , we would sell our house in the UK and hopefully have enough equity left to fund the flight school and as we have a one bed apartment in Dubai we were wondering if he could train in Dubai, the cost is more affordable. I have emailed the flight schools but replies are few and far between.
> Can anyone throw any light on this or offer any advise. Cheers.


Have you tried for the Emirates Aviation college. It looks very good, and seems quite affordable compared to universities in the UK. But if you're a British citizen and you're finding fees expensive, than i don't think Dubai will be any more affordable in terms of university fees. 

Here's the website if you;re intrested:

http://www.emiratesaviationcollege.com


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^ I'm surprised they still want more aircraft. I think by 2017 they should have about about 264 aircraft including 90 A380's, provided they retire 68 aircraft. That would be more than any competitor such as Qatar Airways and Etihad in terms of aircraft and much more in terms of seats. If you look at Qatar Airways orders they consist of many small aircraft such as A320 and the B787-8. They only have 2 orders for the A380. And there most recent order was the A320. I think even they believe that there will not be enough demand to sustain there orders for so many aircraft.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai International records strong growth in May*

Dubai: Dubai Airports announced its May traffic results Wednesday reporting double-digit year-on-year growth in both passenger and cargo traffic at Dubai International.

Passenger traffic rose 13.6 per cent in May as the airport handled a total of 3,654,717 passengers compared to May 2009 when 3,217,089 passengers passed through the airport.

May represents the eleventh consecutive month of double-digit expansion, a run that started in June 2009 when Dubai International recorded a growth of 10.3 per cent.

Year to date passenger traffic is up 17.7 percent as 18,870,253 passengers have passed through Dubai International compared to 16,035,676 during the corresponding period in 2009.

Cargo volumes grew an impressive 31.7 per cent to 195,221 tonnes compared to 148,207 tonnes during the same month in 2009 spurred by increased economic activity in Asia and other regional markets. Year to date cargo volumes total 917,280 tonnes compared to 722,549 tonnes during the same period in 2009, up 27 per cent.

"The outlook remains strong as we expect traffic during June and September to hit record levels owing to the onset of the summer travel season," said Paul Griffiths, CEO, Dubai Airports. 

"An average of 100,000 passengers per day travelled through Dubai International during the summer rush in 2009 and the number is likely to be much higher this year."

To cope with traffic volumes, maintain high service levels and ensure a smooth flow of passengers through the facility Dubai Airports launched the annual 'Summer Mission' campaign on June 15.

As part of the campaign 250 volunteers and staff from different cultures have been deployed across the terminals to welcome, guide, and assist passengers from kerbside through to boarding gates.

Sporting blue-coloured "May I Help You?" t-shirts, the volunteers also inform passengers about airport facilities and procedures to make their future experience at the airport even more pleasant.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-international-records-strong-growth-in-may-1.644986


----------



## luv2bebrown

exciting news to hear they will soon begin retiring the 330s, 340s and 772s. ive flown them a few times and they had the aged character of 30 year old Northwest DC-9s! ok well not that bad. nothing can be that bad. but still...


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates will buy more aircraft at air show in July.

What do you think they will order ??????

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-to-order-more-aircraft-at-july-air-show-1.645011


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> exciting news to hear they will soon begin retiring the 330s, 340s and 772s. ive flown them a few times and they had the aged character of 30 year old Northwest DC-9s! ok well not that bad. nothing can be that bad. but still...


Yeah, Emirates uses there aircraft to the maximum capacity. I think there utilisation rate was around 14 hours which is high compared to other airlines. Even some of 777-300's are getting old.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad flies high on big dreams and a plan*

James Hogan
Last Updated: June 23. 2010 9:32PM UAE / June 23. 2010 5:32PM GMT

Abu Dhabi is taking amazing strides in the regional and global economy, with tens of billions of dollars of investment across many sectors. The vision for 2030 is ambitious – but Abu Dhabi is well along the road towards its goals. We see an important, and successful, role for Etihad Airlines within that.

Etihad’s first flight was in November 2003, making us just over six years old. In that time, we have built a fleet of 53 aircraft, reaching 63 destinations and carrying more than 6 million passengers a year, served by more than 8,000 staff of 120 nationalities.

No other national airline has grown so quickly, probably because no other national airline has been set such ambitious goals.

Etihad is a core element of the Government’s long-term vision for Plan Abu Dhabi 2030. We have been given a critical role to play in supporting the development of trade and tourism as the Emirates extends its programme of economic diversification.

And within that diversification, we are expected to be a strong economic entity in our own right – to operate on commercial lines and to deliver a return on that investment.

A single air route can be worth millions of dollars in trade and tourism to an economy. Certainly, our studies support that – Etihad’s contribution to the Abu Dhabi economy has been independently estimated at more than US$4 billion (Dh14.69bn) this year. That’s on top of our direct contribution through our own revenues.

But in another important way, we have been very different. Unlike many of the original flag carriers, which ran for decades – yes, decades – on government handouts, subsidies and support, our shareholder has been very clear about the return on investment that is expected and the commercial basis on which we are to operate.

That focus has shaped our past six years – and it is a major part of defining the future of this business.

First, it means we have a culture that is rooted deeply in commercial principles. Every business decision is taken with a view to the long-term contribution it will make to the financial performance of the airline.

In practical terms, that means we have to identify and deliver services that really stand out; that really attract and retain customers.

We have to do that with a constant eye on our cost base and on value for money.

And finally, it means that on an operating level, we receive no “free kicks”: no fuel subsidies; no cut-price landing charges. Everything is expected to run on a commercial basis.

Our business today operates against a backdrop of incredible challenges facing the aviation industry.

Over the past 18 months, we have experienced the worst recession in air travel history. Last year, the industry lost a combined $9.9bn. In the past decade, it has lost a total of $50bn.

The savage global economic downturn followed a run that includes the fuel price surges in 2007 and 2008, when we saw costs of up to $147 a barrel, and the heavy impact of the H1N1 pandemic last year.

Altogether, it has been an incredibly tough few years for the industry.

But against that backdrop, the Middle East has been a beacon of positive news. In 2008, passenger traffic in the Middle East grew by 3.6 per cent and last year it grew by 8.5 per cent. That is against global declines of 0.1 and 4.3 per cent, respectively.

And future forecasts look correspondingly strong.

Within those positive Middle East figures, Etihad stands out as one of the strongest performers.

Why is that the case? I think there are a number of reasons.

First is our take on the estate agents old mantra: it is about “location, location, location”. The locations where we are based and where we fly to.

Abu Dhabi is a prime strategic location for an airline, one that has really come into its own as aircraft technology has developed. The Gulf has become a natural stopping point for flights reaching East and West – and has allowed the development of increasingly effective global hubs.

The great thing about a hub is that the more you grow, the more effective it becomes. We can load an aircraft in London, land in Abu Dhabi and feed passengers on to connecting points in Japan, China, Australia, India and across the Middle East. And the more destinations we add to our network, the more attractive our flights from London – or any of our other destinations – become.

Our expansion plans for the next five years will see us adding destinations in every continent, building new routes that support the tourism and commerce goals of Abu Dhabi.

Our new facilities in Terminal 3 at Abu Dhabi International Airport have already offered a major improvement in our hubbing capabilities. The new Midfield Terminal complex now under development will make Abu Dhabi a major global hub, with long-term capacity of 40 million passengers a year.

Second, we have been able to reap the benefit of our “late-mover” status. Because we are such a new airline, we have the newest aircraft, the latest planning and operations technology – you should see our operations control centre at our new headquarters, it would put NASA to shame – the best in-flight entertainment systems, state-of-the-art seats and so on.

We have not been burdened with the legacy equipment of our longer-standing competitors.

So, where will Etihad be in the future?

We have already created one of the pre-eminent brands in air travel, far outstripping our actual size. Our marketing and sponsorships strategy has really boosted awareness of our brand and of Abu Dhabi. That will continue and you will see the brand’s profile grow.

You will also see continued growth of the business itself. The global issues of the last 18 months did slow our pace of growth, but the airline’s performance in the first and second quarter of this year shows the global recovery is well established. In the long run, our growth will accelerate again as we launch new routes and see greater maturity in the existing network.

You will see an increasingly Emirati business. Today our Emiratisation efforts have created a workforce in which nationals make up 12 per cent of the total, including 102 cadet pilots, 30 graduate managers and 30 technical engineers. That focus will continue, and our target for 2015 is a workforce that is 15 per cent Emirati.

But our investment in people is certainly not confined to our Emirati colleagues, and we are proud of a training and development programme that is one of the most advanced across the region.

And finally, you will see an airline that delivers a return on its shareholder’s investment. We are confident of reaching break-even next year, a remarkable achievement given the comparative youth of the airline, our ambitious expansion to date and the market environment of the past 18 months. And after next year, we expect to deliver increasingly strong returns to the Government of Abu Dhabi.

This is an edited version of a speech given yesterday to the Australian Business Group

[email protected]

http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100623/BUSINESS/706239912/1005


----------



## zerozol

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^ I'm surprised they still want more aircraft. I think by 2017 they should have about about 264 aircraft including 90 A380's, provided they retire 68 aircraft. (...)


Or maybe more. 

"*By around 2020, Emirates expects to have a fleet of more than 400, dwarfing the long-haul capacity of any other airline.*"

http://www.economist.com/node/16271573


----------



## zerozol

Emirates to launch in-flight mobile data service
By Mary Kirby

Emirates this summer plans to begin rolling out in-flight mobile data service on its aircraft, ATI and Flightglobal can reveal.

(more at: http://www.flightglobal.com/article...-to-launch-in-flight-mobile-data-service.html )


----------



## noir-dresses

You have to hand it to Emirates being a sponsor at the world cup. Every here, and there you see Fly Emirates advertised at every game. 

The whole world is watching, good for them.

The only thing that could top that is a super jumbo landing on the field at half time.


----------



## rayyan

No answer 

PLZ
I WOULD ASK YOU ABOUT ' FLY DUBAI '

WHY THIS AIRLINES DID'T COME TO SAUDI ARABIA UNTIL NOW ?

THERE ARE NEWS ABOUT 'FLY DUBAI ' AND SAUDI MARKIT'S

SOORY FOR MY ENGLISH SPELLING


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Rayyan, flydubai is still a new airline. There are many places they are not servicing that they would like to serve in the future. Every month or two, a few more destinations are added. And since flydubai wants to focus on the Middle East, South Asia and East Africa, flights to at least one city in Saudi Arabia is likely. I would just give it time.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

zerozol said:


> Or maybe more.
> 
> "*By around 2020, Emirates expects to have a fleet of more than 400, dwarfing the long-haul capacity of any other airline.*"
> 
> http://www.economist.com/node/16271573


Wow, thats a HUGE number. I'm guessing they will be making a large order at the Farnborough airshow this year, and many more orders in the future. I think about 3 years ago, i was reading an article which stated that Emirates had plans for 599 aircraft by 2022 and were planning to have about 500 destinations! And ironically, in 2008 i was reading that Emirates wanted to double its order for the A380 from 50 to 100, BUT Dubai airport was not a large enough facility so they were planning to order another aircraft in replacement. In 2007 at Dubai airshow they also announced that they would be the largest long haul carrier by 2013. 
Its strange how fast there plans change and how fast they make new decisions.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates will buy more aircraft at air show in July.
> 
> What do you think they will order ??????
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-to-order-more-aircraft-at-july-air-show-1.645011


I think they will be buying Boeing 777's to replace those they are retiring.


----------



## noir-dresses

Don't forget they still have option's for 50 more A350-900's if I remember rite.

I really can't see them ordering more 777's, but you never know with them. They're 777-300ER's delivery's will be complete just around the time they're 359's start arriving.

I wish they would order a few 747-800's, now that would be some thing.

What does Zero predict at Farnborough ???????

Imagine they order more 380's.


----------



## Imre

*RTA completes construction works of entry/exit points of Al Maktoum International Airport*




















*Roads & Transport Authority: Nashwan Att’aee: *

The Roads & Transport Authority (RTA) announced the completion of all engineering & construction works in the ingress and egress of Al Maktoum International Airport, Jebel in branching out of Emirates Road and Dubai Bypass Road. The site has been handed over to the concerned body of the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority on June 5th, and the total cost of these initial works was in the order of 25 million dirham.
Engineer Maitha bin Udai, CEO of RTA Traffic & Roads Agency, confirmed that the Agency has finalized all works necessary for opening the initial phase of the Airport entry & exit points linked with the Cargo Terminal. “Roads Maintenance Department of Traffic & Roads Agency has constructed several roads, added a number of lanes, and completed many diversions in order to ensure fast and direct access to the Airport without impacting the flow of traffic on Emirates Road and Bypass Road,” said Maitha.

She added: “Phase I of the project included the construction of temporary traffic diversions as seen in the R/A on Emirates Road linking with Street D53 leading to Interchange (10) on Sheikh Zayed Road, in addition to the construction of a new R/A on Emirates Road after the previous R/A linking up with the Bypass Road, and ingress/egress on the Bypass Road leading to the Airport”.

Original pics and more info:

http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2010/06/rta-completes-construction-works-of.html


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Al Maktoum International airport begins operations*

By Nadia Saleem
June 27, 2010 

Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International airport was granted operational license this morning by General Civil Aviation Authority of UAE and the first flights have already landed, Dubai Airports’ chief executive told Gulf News.

“We’ve got three airlines in at the moment- Rus Aviation, Aerospace Consortium and European Cargo Services,” Paul Griffiths said.

Operational only at the cargo end, 15 airlines have already signed up at the new airport, with three to four additional in the coming two days.

“Clearly, this is a historic day that marks the first flights to and from what will ultimately become the largest airport in the world,” Griffiths said. 

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/al-maktoum-international-airport-begins-operations-1.646783


----------



## zerozol

*Noir-dresses,*

I don't know.  I suppose no more A380s, they just ordered in Berlin ILA, that would be strange to do so at Farnbourough as well... I think maybe 777s and/or A350s, very maybe 787s... Dunno. 


*Imre,* 
did you read that Qatar Airways begins a 4 weekly Budapest-service from 17th January 2011?  A new way to home!


----------



## Imre

zerozol said:


> *Imre,*
> did you read that Qatar Airways begins a 4 weekly Budapest-service from 17th January 2011?  A new way to home!


Yes, the Etihad also will make something with the MALEV , from Budapest to Abu Dhabi soon.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Don't forget they still have option's for 50 more A350-900's if I remember rite.
> 
> I really can't see them ordering more 777's, but you never know with them. They're 777-300ER's delivery's will be complete just around the time they're 359's start arriving.
> 
> I wish they would order a few 747-800's, now that would be some thing.
> 
> What does Zero predict at Farnborough ???????
> 
> Imagine they order more 380's.


Exactly, but there was an article i was reading on this thread, saying that they were in talks with Boeing. I don't think they would order more Airbus aircraft. Even if they did, i don't think they would order more A350's because they aborted the order they made for 30 A350's and 30 A330's. However i wouldn't be surprised if they order more A380's because Tim Clark hinted about ordering more! I also don't think they will order the 747's, because they did not like its design when it was first launched.


----------



## zerozol

Imre said:


> Yes, the Etihad also will make something with the MALEV , from Budapest to Abu Dhabi soon.


Yes, code-sharing via Athens and other EU-cities, i'm looking forward to it as well, beside the Qatar-thing.


----------



## aravinda

Video of the test landing at JXB: fast forward to the 6:00 minute mark
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/BUSINESS/06/22/sheikh.mohammed.dubai/index.html?fbid=8WLlSsnSHi6


----------



## Bon Vivant

I hope to see EMIRATES or ETIHAD flying to Mexico not later than 2012. 

Mexico offers lots of touristic and cultural attractives plus international commerce and bussines.

So what do you think about it?

Cheers from Puerto Vallarta, Mèxico.


----------



## noir-dresses

aravinda said:


> i had it wrong. turns out the order was in negotiation for 20 x 773ER but the order is actually a conversion of the DAE order for some 50 x 737s they placed a couple of years ago. EK took up the order because DAE is having financial trouble and had to match the value of the original order which upped numbers from 20 to 30 frames.[/QUOTE
> 
> Most likely the 32 A380-800's were DAE's conversion with Airbus as well.
> 
> You actually were rite with the Boeing info, they must of changed it just before the show.


----------



## noir-dresses

aravinda said:


> the order is for 18 x B777-300ER and 2 x B777-200LR.


We just found out where the two unidentified 77LR's are going now.

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...orough-air-austral-orders-two-777-200lrs.html


----------



## aravinda

yea i just read that...lol.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai passenger traffic hits 22.5 million in H1*

Robeel Haq

Jul 26, 2010 










Dubai International notched up a solid first half with Dubai Airports announcing year-to-date (June) passenger traffic of 22,554,445, compared to 19,397,089 in the corresponding period in 2009, an increase of 16.3 per cent. This follows Dubai International’s twelve consecutive months of double-digit growth in passenger traffic from June 2009 to May 2010.

Dubai International handled a total of 3,684,192 passengers in June 2010 compared to 3,361,413 in June 2009, a growth of 9.6 per cent. The average monthly passenger traffic in the first half this year stands at 3.7 million as compared to 3.1 million during the corresponding period in 2009. The year to date daily average passenger throughput at Dubai International has reached 123,000.

Cargo continued its upward trend throughout the first half ending with a year to date movement of 1,101,856 tonnes of freight compared to 874,828 tonnes during the same period in 2009, an increase of 26 per cent.

International handled a total of 184,576 tonnes of cargo in June 2010, up 21.2 per cent compared to 152,258 tonnes in June 2009. It marks the ninth consecutive month of double digit growth in cargo tonnage at Dubai International after a sharp upturn in freight began with the start of the final quarter of 2009.

Commenting on the report, Paul Griffiths, CEO, Dubai Airports, noted that the growth in passenger traffic and cargo volumes is a sign of improving economic situation around the world. “As the numbers clearly suggest, many major airports around the world are starting to display positive growth following an almost year-long spell of double-digit decrease in traffic. Dubai International was the only airport among the major international hubs recording positive growth throughout this period. As the global economic situation continues to improve further, our performance will only grow stronger,” he said.

Griffiths said that in the first half of 2010 over 145 weekly flights were launched to over 21 destinations across Asia, Europe and Africa by different passenger carriers, including Emirates and flydubai. Dubai International currently serves 130 airlines flying to over 220 destinations across six continents.

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-4620-dubai-passenger-traffic-hits-225-million-in-h1/


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*StrawberryFrog spawns new advertising era for Emirates*

Ben Flanagan 

July 26. 2010 

Emirates Airline has decided to drop its long-standing “Keep Discovering” slogan and has appointed a new global communications partner to help refresh its brand.

Boutros Boutros, the divisional senior vice president of corporate communications at Emirates, said the “Keep Discovering” tagline had served its purpose. 

“It delivered what it needed to for Emirates. There was nothing wrong with it, but we believe it’s served its days, and we’re coming up with something more global. When you grow like Emirates has done, your communications strategy needs to grow in parallel,” he said.

The airline announced yesterday that it had selected the advertising agency StrawberryFrog as its global lead communications partner. 

Working from its Amsterdam office, the agency will be “rolling out a new brand platform for Emirates that will reflect the airline’s ambition to become one of the world’s most recognised global brands”, the airline said yesterday.

Sir Maurice Flanagan, the carrier’s founding chief executive and executive vice chairman, said StrawberryFrog had been chosen after a four-way pitch among agencies.

Sir Maurice said the “Keep Discovering”slogan had been a success.“It’s used in all kinds of different circumstances – advertising, corporate communications, PR, sponsorship and even management”. 

He hinted it may not disappear altogether. “It’s something we can use time and time again.” 

Mr Boutros confirmed StrawberryFrog would help the airline develop a new slogan. Emirates will retain its existing media agencies and Mr Boutros said it works with 48 public relations agencies and “more than 100” advertising and media agencies globally.

Emirates was last week named one of the UAE’s best-known companies by Superbrands, an independent organisation of brand experts. But the airline was placed behind Dubai Duty Free, which won the Brand of the Year award. 

Mike English, the director of Superbrands Middle East, said Emirates had lost some of its connection with the UAE public. “The personal emotion is not there as strongly as it used to be.”

Hermann Behrens, the chief executive of The Brand Union Middle East, which has previously worked with Emirates Group companies, said the airline’s branding had been “very strong” over the past six years. 

“Perhaps one issue Emirates does have is that they’ve positioned themselves very strongly in the tourism space, rather than the business space. Perhaps that’s something they will consider,” added Mr Behrens.

[email protected]


http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100726/BUSINESS/707269863/1005


----------



## aravinda

quick note:

did anyone watch inception? did anyone notice the Dubai Amiri Flight B737 parked on the tarmac in the scene where DiCaprio walks off a helicopter and towards a business jet?


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates superjumbo first in China*

Daniel Bardsley

August 01. 2010 

An Emirates Airline Airbus A380 yesterday became the first superjumbo to arrive in China on a scheduled service when it landed in bright sunshine at Beijing Capital International Airport. 

Its arrival heralds further strengthening of aviation ties between the UAE and the world’s most populous nation.

An A380 will now fly one of Emirates’s two daily services between Dubai and Beijing. It joins the route seven years after Emirates became the first airline to launch a non-stop service between the Middle East and the Chinese mainland.

“This momentous touchdown of the world’s largest aircraft not only reiterates Emirates’s commitment to the development of the China market but also begins a new era for China’s civil aviation,” said Richard Jewsbury, Emirates’s senior vice president, commercial operations, Far East and Australasia.

Mr Jewsbury said he hoped having the A380 on the route would further help to grow trade between the UAE and China.

“We look forward to progressively growing our operations in China in the future,” he said.

Trade between the UAE and China was worth US$21 billion (Dh77.12bn) last year, making the UAE China’s largest trading partner in the Middle East after Saudi Arabia. It peaked in 2008 at $28bn, with last year’s dip blamed on the global economic slowdown.

Speaking in Shanghai earlier this year, Sheikha Lubna Al Qasimi, the Minister of Foreign Trade, said bilateral trade was likely to pick up this year.

Senior officials from major Chinese companies including the energy giant Sinopec, China Construction and the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China travelled on yesterday’s inaugural service to Beijing.

The Emirates A380, configured for up to 517 passengers, is scheduled to depart from Dubai each day at 4.10am local time and land in Beijing about 11 hours later.

As well as its two daily services from Dubai to Beijing, Emirates has twice-daily services to Shanghai and Hong Kong, as well as a daily service to Guangzhou. The airline has 11 A380s in service, flying to London, Paris, Toronto, Seoul, Bangkok, Jeddah, Sydney and Auckland, as well as Beijing. Just as Emirates is increasing capacity on its Dubai-to-Beijing route, so Etihad Airways, based in Abu Dhabi, is looking to expand its services between the capital and China.

On a visit to Beijing two months ago, James Hogan, the chief executive of Etihad, said the airline wanted to make its Beijing service, currently five times a week, a daily service. In addition, the airline is hoping to launch a service to Shanghai and after that a route to Guangzhou.

Etihad began its Beijing service in March 2008 with four services a week, increasing this to five two years later. In addition to its passenger services to China, Etihad also operates freight services to Shanghai, Tianjin and Guangzhou and is looking to increase the frequency of these flights as well. Robert Bruce, a Hong Kong-based aviation analyst for CLSA Asia-Pacific Markets, said the expansion of services by the UAE’s carriers came amid a positive outlook for the Chinese aviation sector.

“Overall, the growth in outgoing passengers remains a strong trend in the medium term,” he said.

[email protected]

http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs....708019914/1005


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates tops the financial league table*

Emirates Airline has become the world's most profitable airline according to the latest statistics published by flightglobal Insight

The premium serice has revelaed that Emirates reported $963 million net profit - 500% increase on the previous year - has seen it take top spot in the profitable airline rankings above Air China which had almost a quarter of a billion dollar less.

Turkish Airlines was the seventh most profitable airline with $313 million.

Emirates passenger traffic - RPK numbers - also rose significantly pushing it to sixth in the world with 126,273 million. Delta remains top with 304,009. But Emirates passed airlines such as Lufthansa, Qantas and British Airways with its 24% increase.

Qatar Airways is 26th with 40,410; Turkish 27th with 40,129; Saudi Arabian 33rd with 32,231 amd Etihad 42nd with 27,878.

Also in the top 100 were Egyptair 66th, Gulf Air 74th Royal Air Maroc 91st, Iran Air 94th and Air Arabia 99th

http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/ar...icle=emirates-tops-the-financial-league-table


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

aravinda said:


> quick note:
> 
> did anyone watch inception? did anyone notice the Dubai Amiri Flight B737 parked on the tarmac in the scene where DiCaprio walks off a helicopter and towards a business jet?


Yeah i thought i saw the same thing, but i wasn't too sure.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...enterprise-appears-to-cancel-25-widebody.html

DAE appears to of canceled 25 Boeing widebody jets. 

This might be the shake up in orders at Farnborough that's all.


----------



## aravinda

here's a bit of speculation:

UAE bans blackberry. now, do you think canada can use EK/EY landing rights as a bargaining chip to lift the ban? What are your thoughts?


----------



## noir-dresses

aravinda said:


> here's a bit of speculation:
> 
> UAE bans blackberry. now, do you think canada can use EK/EY landing rights as a bargaining chip to lift the ban? What are your thoughts?


There's a bit of politic's here, but I can understand the UAE's fear's on not knowing what is communicated on Blackberry device's in their country. Wouldn't be surprised if the Isreali's used Blackberry's when they put the hit on the Hamas guy in Dubai, not to mention all the sleepers in Dubai have ultimate freedom to communicate before the Iran conflict one day.

Don't forget Emirates want's two landing slots a day in Toronto, at least one in Vancouver, Calgary, and I'm sure they want Montreal sooner, or later. This Blackberry issue won't help their cause. I even posted a few month's back that the UAE is considering if they will extend Canadian forces using air bases in their country if Canada does'nt give them the slot's, which would be a big mistake on their side if battle hardend Iranians decide to screw with the UAE.

In the end I hope Emirates get's the slot's in Canada, but I honestly think they have under estimated how conservative Canada can be when it come's to these kind of issue's, and Canadian politician's are aware it could cost them the next election's if they harm the Canadian economy.


----------



## noir-dresses

I just read Etihad will reconfigure 10 of it's narrow body Airbus's to all economy class because of high demand. This could also be they're response to Fly Dubai.


----------



## AltinD

^^ It says so on the published article itself


----------



## noir-dresses

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/article...enterprise-appears-to-cancel-25-widebody.html
> 
> DAE appears to of canceled 25 Boeing widebody jets.
> 
> This might be the shake up in orders at Farnborough that's all.


Even Airbus had cancelation's from DAE

http://www.emirates247.com/business/airbus-claims-3bn-orders-cancelled-by-dae-2010-08-07-1.275856

Since Emirates, and DAE are more or less the same company, same owner, just different name. I wonder what the real figure of Emirates profits are when you take away DAE's losses ?


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates wants you for its A380 global ad shoot*

Auditions will take place on Wednesday for new global campaign

*Staff
Sunday, August 08, 2010 *










_Emirates wants would-be models to take part in its new A380 advertising campaign. (SATISH KUMAR)_

Emirates airline will offer UAE residents the chance to appear in an upcoming global A380 campaign this week.

In a statement today, the Dubai-based carrier said open auditions will take place on Wednesday, August 11, to select participants for a photo shoot which will take place on August 22-26, 2010.

“If you think you’ve got what it takes to be a model, are comfortable in front of the camera and are available all day between the 22nd - 26th August please register your interest at [email protected],” the airline said in a statement.

Age is no bar for the photo shoot. Children under 18 require signed consent from parent or legal guardian.

http://www.emirates247.com/business...-its-a380-global-ad-shoot-2010-08-08-1.276283


----------



## AltinD

I saw a EK A380 taking off today at around 4:30 PM. Where does it fly to, Beijing?


----------



## noir-dresses

AltinD said:


> I saw a EK A380 taking off today at around 4:30 PM. Where does it fly to, Beijing?


Most likely London, if I'm correct it leave's the gate some where around 15:30 - 16:00, and if it was running a little late, then that's the one.


----------



## aravinda

EK211 aborted its T/O yesterday. speculation is a flat tyre caused the RTO which resulted in all flats. does anyone have anymore info?


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*UAE air traffic movements soar 11.9 percent in July*

Shane McGinley
Wednesday, 11 August 2010 









_DUBAI T3: Dubai was the busiest airport in the UAE with a total of 24,961 traffic movements in July._ 

*Air traffic movements in the UAE reached 55,000 in July, a year-on-year rise of 11.9 percent, according to a figures released on Wednesday by the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority.*

The General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) said there was an extra 3,000 air traffic movements in July, compared to the previous month. At nearly 55,000, July was the highest month of the year, with an average of 1,763 air traffic movements taking place each day.

Dubai was the busiest airport, with 24,961 air traffic movements, compared to 8,045 in Abu Dhabi, 5,600 in Sharjah, 404 in Fujairah, 210 in Al Ain, 75 in Ras Al Khaimah and seven through the newly opened Al Maktoum International Airport in Dubai.

The GCAA reported that 11,924 planes also moved through UAE airspace in July. In terms of safety, the GCAA carried out 33 inspections and audits and 67 aviation incidents were reported. 

”Air traffic movements were at their highest level last month. This is a clear indication of the increasing demand for aviation services and increased number of passengers from and to UAE. We hope this growth will continue over the coming months," Saif Mohammad Al Suwaidi, director general of the GCAA told the WAM news agency.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/594686-air-traffic-movements-soar-119-percent-in-july


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai airports record 14.7% increase in passengers*

*Cargo volumes grew an impressive 21.5 per cent to 198,543 tonnes in August compared to 163,427 tonnes*

Gulf News Report 

September 23, 2010 









_During August, the largest increases in total passenger numbers were recorded on routes to and from Western Europe, Asia and the Indian subcontinent.* Image Credit: AP *_

*Passengers travelling through Dubai airports increased by 6.8 per cent in August year-on-year while cargo movement jumped 21.5 per cent.*
Dubai Airports said in a statement on Thursday: ”After a record month in July, August passenger numbers fell just short of the 4 million mark at 3,987,184 up 6.8 per cent compared to the same period last year, when strong traffic growth saw 3,734,682 passengers pass through the facility”. 

“Year to date passenger traffic is up 14.7 per cent as 30,849,555 million passengers have passed through Dubai International, compared to 26,900,736 during the corresponding period last year.”

During August, the largest increases in total passenger numbers were recorded on routes to and from Western Europe (+84,953 passengers), Asia (+65,210 passengers) and the Indian subcontinent (+52,538 passengers). The largest percentage passenger traffic expansion was seen on routes to and from Eastern Europe (217 per cent), Asia (25 per cent), Australasia (14 per cent) and Russia and CIS (14 per cent). Passenger numbers on Middle Eastern routes fell 7 per cent, largely due to the affects of Ramadan.

Cargo volumes grew an impressive 21.5 per cent to 198,543 tonnes in August compared to 163,427 tonnes, during the same month in 2009, spurred by increased economic activity in Asia and other regional markets.

It was the eleventh consecutive month of double-digit growth. Year to date cargo volumes total 1,498,244 tonnes compared to 1,198,546 tonnes during the same period in 2009, up by 25 per cent.

“Growth continues from the very strong base that was established last year and is largely the result of the rapid expansion of flydubai, which is now the second largest source of passenger traffic at Dubai International, and the broadening of Emirates’ already impressive network with the addition of new destinations in Europe, Africa and Asia,” said Paul Griffiths, CEO, Dubai Airports.

“Over the past 12 months we’ve seen our rolling passenger total rise to 45 million which puts us on track to meet our projection for 46 million".

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-airports-record-14-7-increase-in-passengers-1.686279


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2010/09/23/347720/uae-brazil-in-talks-for-embraer-kc-390.html

Found this


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad-Virgin Blue alliance gets nod*

_*Australian anti-trust commission gives interim authorisation; airlines will jointly work on pricing and add capacity between Australia and Abu Dhabi*_

By Waheed Abbas | Published Thursday, September 23, 2010









_The Australian commission said that it is aware that consumers who book one of the new services during the period of interim authorisation are likely to be affected if final authorisation for Etihad-Virgin is denied (FILE)_

Abu Dhabi-based Etihad airline has gained interim approval for an alliance with Virgin Blue from Australia’s anti-trust commission on Thursday.

Under the alliance, Virgin Blue and Etihad have agreed to cooperate on joint pricing and scheduling of services across their networks. The alliance will also add capacity between Australia and Abu Dhabi.

The Australian Competition and Consumer Commission (ACCC) Chairman Graeme Samuel said: "(We) have taken into account the fact that Virgin Blue and Etihad currently do not operate any competing services, as well as the lead time required to market and sell tickets before the commencement of long-haul services."

Australia’s Qantas Airways objected to interim approval and said that it will impact prices on Europe-Abu Dhabi routes.

ACCC said that interim authorisation will allow the applicants to commence preparations for the alliance and to promote it to travellers ahead of the ACCC's final decision. The anti-trust body said that it may review decision on interim authorization at any time.

Virgin Blue CEO John Borghetti said the carriers would begin sales from October 1 and will operate 27 flights a week between Australia and Abu Dhabi.

In a statement to Emirates 24/7 earlier this week, Etihad said: “In Australia, another important long haul market for Etihad, the airline now operates 21 flights per week, to Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane, a significant increase from its initial three flights to Sydney in 2007. In August, Etihad also signed a partnership agreement with Virgin Blue, which will see the two airlines move towards a total of 27 services per week between Abu Dhabi and Australia.”

The ACCC also said that it is aware that consumers who book one of the new services during the period of interim authorisation are likely to be affected if final authorisation is denied. However, Virgin Blue and Etihad have put in place route protection plans to manage the travel arrangements of any affected passengers.

The ACCC recently denied an alliance between Virgin Blue and Air New Zealand in respect of flights between Australia and New Zealand. Unlike that matter, the ACCC noted that Virgin Blue currently does not operate any competing services with Etihad.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...award-10bn-jet-deal-to-us-2010-09-23-1.294435

This article got me off guard, never saw it coming, nor would I of predicted it. Look's like the UAE will ditch the Rafeal for the US Super Hornet. Still hoping for the F-35 one day.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE's RAK Airways to relaunch services on 10 October*

*DATE*: 26/09/10 | *SOURCE*: Air Transport Intelligence news

By David Kaminski-Morrow

Ras Al Khaimah's latest attempt to establish its own airline will culminate with the commencement of flights in two weeks' time.

The emirate will restart services with RAK Airways, under another new colour scheme, operating to the cities of Jeddah, in Saudi Arabia, and Kozhikode in India.

RAK Airways states that flights will begin on 10 October. Chief executive Omar Jahameh says that it will offer competitive fares - as low as Dhs10 ($2.70) - but insists that it is not a low-cost carrier.

The airline will offer complimentary catering, seat selection upon booking and a free shuttle service from the airport.

RAK Airways has shown off its new livery on one of its aircraft, a Boeing 737-400 formerly operated by carriers including Air Berlin.









© RAK Airways

Two years ago the carrier reached an agreement with Boeing to acquire up to six 737-800s, but this arrangement is not listed in the airframer's current backlog records.

Ras Al Khaimah's Government is trying to promote the region as a business and tourism destination in its own right and the creation of RAK Airways has accompanied economic reforms in the emirate.

But RAK Airways has had a shaky history since its initial formation through a decree in 2006. The carrier operated Boeing 757-200 aircraft to a range of destinations in Asia and the Middle East but suffered from organisational shortcomings in several areas, from its livery design to its route network, and underwent several changes of senior management.

RAK Airways finally suspended services last year but recently described the cessation of operations as a "hiatus", and indicated that it planned to relaunch as a full-service airline this year.

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...rways-to-relaunch-services-on-10-october.html











http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-4988-rak-airways-to-relaunch-on-10-october/


----------



## hakz2007

*UAE Participates in International Civil Aviation Organization ( ICAO) 37th General Assembly in Montréal*


> The UAE represented by the General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) will participate in the 37th of The International Civil Aviation Organization ( ICAO) general Assembly which will be held in Montréal, Canada between 27 September – 10 October 2010.
> 
> H.E Sultan Bin Saeed Al Mansoori, Minister of Economy and Chairman of GCAA leads the high- level delegation which includs Saif Mohammad Al Suwaidi, GCAA director general, Chairman of the Executive Council of The Arab Civil Aviation Commission (ACAC) Hamad Al shamisi, Ambassador & Director of operations department in Ministry of foreign affairs, Laila Bin Hareb Al Muhairi, Director of Strategic Planning & Corporate Excellence Department, Aws Alkhanjari, Director of Security & Infrastructure Department, Vijay Poonoosamy, Vice President, Public Affairs, Etihad Airways, Paul Zizerman Director of Environmental and Public affairs in Dubai Civil Aviation Authority.
> 
> The international participation in this enormous event will include 190 states members in ICAO and many other organizations involve in Aviation industry from All over the world.
> 
> On this occasion, The UAE will host a special event on the 2nd of October to celebrate the UAE heritage and culture on the international level. Al Mansoori will deliver a speech in front the distinguish guests focused on the UAE essential role in ICAO and around the world in Civil Aviation,
> 
> Al Suwaidi will also deliver a speech during the opening of the ICAO general assembly meeting on the 28th of September, and also will represent the Arab Civil Aviation Commission ( ACAC) as a chairman of the Executive Council.
> 
> The UAE is a member in ICAO since 1972 and was elected for the first time to ICAO council in 2007. The UAE's government would re-nominate itself as a candidate for ICAO council in order to continue its active role in the international civil aviation sector. This nomination is made on the basis of many factors and facts which qualify UAE for such role for many reasons ; the UAE is the first in the region in terms of the size of the civil aviation sector. It has advanced infrastructure, with 8 modern airports spread over all emirates. In addition, it has 5 successful world class national carriers, having 208 aircrafts, The UAE also established close working relationships with ICAO for enhancing safety services in the Middle East as well as other regions of the world which are in urgent need of such services. The UAE hosts and supports many of ICAO's programmes and initiatives for the Middle East. It headquarters, and is the key supporter of, the Middle East Safety Road Map and COSCAP-GS. It also hosted three important international conferences this year.
> 
> The "International Civil Aviation Organization" (ICAO), which established on April 1947 is a specialized agency of the United Nations, codifies the principles and techniques of international air navigation and fosters the planning and development of international air transport to ensure safe and orderly growth. Its headquarters are located in Montreal, Quebec, Canada.
> 
> The ICAO Council adopts standards and recommended practices concerning air navigation, its infrastructure, Flight inspection, prevention of unlawful interference, and facilitation of border-crossing procedures for international civil aviation. In addition, the ICAO defines the protocols for air accident investigation followed by transport safety authorities in countries signatory to the Convention on International Civil Aviation, commonly known as the Chicago Convention.


http://www1.albawaba.com/news/uae-p...anization-icao-37th-general-assembly-montréal


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates offers 25% off on companion fare*

*Travel in twos and save on the price of the second ticket to 43 destinations*

Staff

September 27, 2010 









_Passengers who book an Economy or Business Class ticket can avail the offer to any of Emirates 43 destinations. *(FILE)*_

Travel with a friend, family member or colleague on Emirates and receive 25 per cent off the price of the second ticket with the airline’s new Companion Fare offer.

Passengers travelling with a friend, family member or colleague, who book an Economy or Business Class ticket to any of the 43 destinations, will receive a 25 per cent off the second fare.

The offer is valid for booking up to October 15 with travel from September 20 to November 30.

“Emirates has a dedicated team that work hard to bring these exciting offers to life and we expect our new Companion Fare offer to be incredibly well received by our customers,” said Khalid Bel Jaflah, Emirates Vice-President, Commercial, UAE.

“Bookings from the UAE have been strong and we expect this trend to continue. Some of our most popular destinations from Dubai are included in this offer such as Los Angeles and Paris. Additionally we have included some of our newest routes, Madrid, Prague, Amsterdam and Dakar, helping to highlight our expansive and ever-growing route network.”

The Companion Fare offer spans a large portion of the globe including destinations in Europe, the Far East, Africa, the Middle East and the Americas. A full list of applicable destinations can be found on www.emirates.ae.

Bookings can be made through www.emirates.ae or through a travel agent. A minimum of two passengers must travel together on the same flight itinerary.

http://www.emirates247.com/business...-25-off-on-companion-fare-2010-09-27-1.295932


----------



## Parisian Girl

_*UAE Nationals lead the way as 46 graduate from Emirates National Cadet Pilot Programme*_

DUBAI, Sep 28th, 2010 (WAM) -- A total of 46 UAE Nationals have today graduated from the Emirates Airline National Cadet Pilot Programme, bringing the airline’s total number of UAE National Pilots to more than 200.

The number of new graduates continues to increase year on year with a 34 percent increase on last year’s graduate numbers. During the graduation ceremony, held at the Emirates Group Headquarters, H.H Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group presented trophies and certificates to the 46 high-fliers who have successfully completed the two-and-a-half-year pilot training programme. "His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum, Prime Minister and Vice President of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai has always personally directed Emirates to invest in the development of UAE Nationals. Today over 26 percent of Emirates' senior management are UAE Nationals, working across all areas of the Emirates business. This figure continues to increase, as more UAE Nationals work their way up through our numerous development programmes," said Sheikh Ahmed. "I am proud of all that these 46 graduates have achieved. These bright, young and professional Emiratis will help shape the future of Emirates and will play an integral role in servicing our vast global network. They are an asset not only to Emirates but also to the UAE. Our commitment to training UAE Nationals extends to every corner of the Emirates Group. Each year we invest around AED 50 million in various UAE National development programmes and remain resolute in our drive to further increase the number of UAE Nationals in our workforce," he added. In addition to today’s graduates a further 144 UAE Nationals are still undergoing the Emirates AirlineEmirates National Cadet Pilot Training Programme. The National Cadet Pilot Training Programme has been running successfully for many years. Throughout their careers with Emirates, National Cadet Pilots will also receive ongoing on-the-job training in line with continual changes to aircraft technologies. Today’s ceremony was attended by the graduate’s families as well as Ali Mubarak Al Soori, Emirates Executive Vice President Chairman’s Office, Facility Management and Procurement and Logistics - Non Aircraft, Adel Al Redha, Executive Vice President, Engineering and Operations, Abdulaziz Al Ali, Executive Vice President HR, Ismail Ali Albanna, Executive Vice President Dnata, Nasser Bin Kherbash, Divisional Senior Vice President HR Development and Employee Services, Captain Abdulla Al Hammadi, National Cadet Pilot Manager, Majid Al Mualla, Senior Vice President Commercial Operations West Asia and Indian Ocean, Captain Hassan Alhammadi, Chief Pilot Boeing 777, Captain Bader Al Marzouqi, Chief Pilot Airbus and other senior Emirates officials.

© Copyright Emirates News Agency (WAM) 2010. 

http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidW...from Emirates National Cadet Pilot Programme/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*New batch of 46 Emirati students earn their wings*
















_Ahmad Zakaria Al Assar in jubilant mood with his father after the cadet pilot graduation ceremony at Emirates headquarters in Dubai on Tuesday. Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum 
with graduates during the cadet pilot graduation ceremony at Emirates headquarters in Dubai. The programme manager said they look forward to receiving more applicants.

Image Credit: Pankaj Sharma/Gulf News_http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/new-batch-of-46-emirati-students-earn-their-wings-1.689015


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates recieved it's 13th Super Jumbo.

It will be used for one of the daily JFK service's starting Oct 1st.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad launches services to Bangalore - India*

29 September 2010

Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, will launch flights to its eighth destination in India and 66th destination worldwide, the city of Bangalore (also referred to as Bengaluru).
On January 1, 2011, Etihad will commence a four flight per week service to Bangalore, the capital of the Indian state of Karnataka and the country's third most populous city. Etihad will begin daily flights to Bangalore at the commencement of the summer scheduling season effective March 27, 2011.

James Hogan, Chief Executive Officer of Etihad Airways, said: "We are delighted to launch our new service to Bangalore and to serve our customers in Karnataka.

"Etihad is committed to serving the Indian market and people, whether it is Indian nationals who are residing in India or in countries across the world. Abu Dhabi and Bangalore are both growing cities, emerging as major economic hubs and the new service will further enable commercial ties to develop between India and the UAE."

Commenting on the launch of the new service, Marcel Hungerbuehler, President of Bengaluru International Airport (BIAL), said: "Our focus has always been on ensuring that we provide our passengers with better connectivity between Bangalore and the rest of the world.

"We are thrilled with the introduction of Etihad's service and congratulate the entire team for introducing the service to Bangalore. The new services will take us a step closer to achieving our vision of becoming the international gateway to the South of India, as well as enabling us to offer passengers more travel options and cabin classes to choose from."

Etihad will operate a two class Airbus A320 on the new Bangalore route configured to carry 136 passengers with 16 in Business class and 120 in Economy class.

Advertisement

GE Aviation provides some the world's most advanced jet engines with fewer harmful emissions
From January 1, Etihad's flight EY286 to Bangalore will depart Abu Dhabi on Mondays, Thursdays, Fridays and Saturdays at 10.15pm and arrive at Bengaluru International Airport at 3.25am the following day. The return flight, EY287, will depart Bangalore on Tuesdays, Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays at 4.20am and arrive in Abu Dhabi at 7.00am the same day.

From March 27, Etihad's flight EY286 will depart Abu Dhabi daily at 10.15pm and arrive in Bangalore at 3.45am the following day. The return service, EY287, will depart Bangalore daily at 4.45am and arrive in Abu Dhabi at 7.00am the same day.

With the addition of Bangalore, Etihad flies to eight Indian destinations including the cities of New Delhi, Chennai, Mumbai, Kozhikode, Thiruvananthapuram, Hyderabad and Kochi. Once the service to Bangalore begins, the airline will operate 49 flights to India per week, and following the commencement of the daily services, it will offer 52 services per week.

For more information, please contact:
Taryam Hasan Qayed Al Subaihi
Corporate Communications Advisor - Corporate Affairs
Etihad Airways
Tel: 009712 511 1057
Mob: 0097150 446 7320

© Press Release 2010

Source: http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidZAWYA20100929065633/Etihad launches services to Bangalore - India


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai airport to surpass 46m passengers in golden jubilee year*

_*From small airport to a global aviation hub in 50 years: Sheikh Ahmed*_

By wam | Published Wednesday, September 29, 2010









_Dubai airport to surpass 46m passengers this year. (FILE)_

The Dubai International Airport will reach a historic milestone when it marks its golden anniversary on Thursday, September 30, following 50 years of growth from a humble beginning in 1960 to a global aviation hub.

In 1959, the late Sheikh Rashid bin Saeed Al Maktoum, ordered the construction of the airport, which comprised a 1,800-metre airstrip of compacted sand, an apron, a fire station and a small terminal building. The facility was officially inaugurated on September 30, 1960.

Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Emirates Group, President of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, and chairman of Dubai Airports, said: "The 50th anniversary of Dubai International is an historic milestone that marks five glorious decades of growth and achievement.

"It is a vision that has been carried forward strongly by our leader His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, and has effectively positioned Dubai at the heart of global aviation."

Starting with the annual traffic of a few thousand passengers during its first year of operation, Dubai International reached one million passengers in 1974, with the 5m passenger mark achieved 16 years later in 1990. Passenger traffic surpassed 10m in 1999, largely enabled by a series of expansions and refurbishment projects, including the construction of a second terminal (Terminal 2), two asphalted runways, a new air traffic control tower, an extended terminal building and major equipment upgrade - all of which were carried out to accommodate the robust traffic growth.

The airport got a major addition to its infrastructure in the form of Sheikh Rashid Terminal, also known as Concourse 1 in April 2000, more than doubling the airport's annual capacity from 10m to 23m passengers. The airport surpassed 20m passengers in 2004. A mere three years later that total ballooned by another 14m to top 34m passengers.

Over five decades, the Dubai International has welcomed over 402m passengers at an average annual growth rate of 15.5 per cent, and handled over 3.87m aircraft movements at an average annual growth rate of 12.4 per cent. The rapid expansion of air freight traffic saw total volumes moved between 1977 and August 2010, exceeding 17.9m tonnes at an annual average growth rate of 14.3 per cent.

"In 50 years Dubai International has evolved from a small airstrip mainly serving as a refuelling stop for a few airlines with just over 10,000 passengers to an international gateway for 130 airlines that is ranked among the world's top hubs for international passenger and freight traffic," added Sheikh Ahmed.

"Passenger numbers will surpass 46m in 2010 and approach 100m by the end of the decade. We have indeed come a long way."

With the celebrations to honour Dubai International's golden anniversary, work is on track to build what will be the world's largest A380 dedicated facility. Part of the larger Terminal 3 complex, Concourse 3 will have a total of 20 contact gates, all of which will serve Emirates airline's growing fleet of A380s. Upon its completion at the end of 2012, C3 will increase Dubai International's capacity from the current 60m to 75m passengers per annum.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Traffic at Abu Dhabi airport up 7%*

*Cargo traffic rises 12% at 38.078 tonnes*

By WAM | Published Wednesday, September 29, 2010









_Traffic at Abu Dhabi airport up 7%. (FILE)_

Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) has reported 7 per cent increase in passenger traffic for August 2010, over the same period last year.
Aircraft movements increased by 5.8 per cent while cargo traffic increased by 12 per cent, with a total of 38,076 tonnes transported through the airport, according to the monthly traffic report.

The August results reveal that the highest growth was in the US sector. Year-on-year passenger traffic grew by 130.2 per cent in August in the US sector, followed by the Philippines with 70.9 per cent increase compared to the same month in 2009.

“These major route developments are in large a reflection of Etihad Airways' new route launches, the increase in the number of international airlines, and the additional flight frequencies of existing airlines operating to Abu Dhabi International Airport within 2010,” said the release.

The top five city destinations for August are London, Jeddah, Manila, Bangkok and Cairo, together accounting for 19.8 per cent of all traffic at Abu Dhabi International Airport.

"Our August 2010 results demonstrate the healthy growth trend Abu Dhabi International Airport is currently experiencing. The momentous increase we see in our passenger and cargo traffic numbers indicates that we are succeeding in providing world class services to our travellers and freight service providers alike,” said Ahmed Al Haddabi, Senior Vice President Airports Operations at ADAC.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Happy Birthday: Dubai International turns 50*









_Dubai International as it looks today. A present day view of planes docked for disembarkation. The airport will handle around 46 million passengers in 2010. _


_*IN PICTURES: 50 years of Dubai International*_ _Sep 29, 2010: Amazing images of DXB from the last half century. _















_Dubai International Airport celebrates its 50th birthday on September 30. Here, an undated image of the airport in the 1960s. The late Sheikh Rashid bin Saeed ordered the 
construction of Dubai International Airport. _
















_An early colour image of the airport taken in the 1960s. A Heron lands on the airport's first runway, made of compacted sand. _
















_A black and white image from 1965. In this image, dated 1971, the airport has grown in size and is handling larger planes. _
















_An aerial view from the 1970s. In 1974, the airport handled one million passengers in a year for the first time. An image of a departure lounge, taken in the 1970s._
















_An aerial view from the early part of this decade, shortly after another round of expansion work. A present day view of the airport taken from the runway. DXB now has 
capacity to handle 60 million passengers per year._

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5009-happy-birthday-dubai-international-turns-50/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai International Airport in the past*

_*From its meagre beginnings to its present position as a key transit point in the global travel industry, Dubai International Airport has grown tremendously.*_

Gulf News | Published: 16:42 September 30, 2010 | Image Credit: Gulf News Archive









_The main facility as seen in 1979. The first airfield was built on wasteland, four kilmetres away from the city at the time._









_The Dubai airport, with its small terminal building, when it was officially inaugurated on September 30, 1960._









_The main airport facility opened in 1960, a year after the concourse was built. It was capable of handling aircraft up to the 
size of a DC-3. By 1969, Dubai International could accommodated about nine airlines serving a total of 20 destinations._









_Passengers are transported by a Dnata bus on the Dubai International Airport concourse. _









_An aerial view of Dubai International in the early 1980s. In December 1980 the airport joined the International Civil Airports 
Organisation (ICAO) as an ordinary member._









_Dubai International Airport's Duty Free shopping complex in May 1984. Dubai Duty Free now offers a variety of products 
and a host of restaurants to travellers making their way through the airport._









_Passengers make their way through the airport. Passenger throughput at the airport increased from 4.3 million in 1988 
to 9.7 million in 1998, around 125 per cent over a decade. At present, Dubai International is one of the busiest airports 
around the world._









_Construction of the Dubai International Airport was originally ordered by HH Shaikh Rashid bin Saeed Al Maktoum 
in 1959, who was the ruler of Dubai at that time. An air traffic controller is shown in this shot from August 1979._









_A workshop shed is constructed in June 1985 at the airport. Located only four kilometres away from the city 
centre, the site was chosen not just for its proximity to town but also with future expansion in mind._









_July 1991 and passengers look on as freight is loaded onto the first cargo aircraft at the airport._

_http://gulfnews.com/pictures/business/dubai-international-airport-in-the-past-1.689782_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*KLM plane hits Emirates flight’s tail*

Shafaat Ahmed | 2 October 2010

DUBAI — An Emirates flight parked at Khartoum International Airport in Sudan was hit by a passing aircraft on Friday.

The Emirates aircraft suffered minor damage but all passengers on board are safe, an airline spokesperson confirmed.

The incident took place early in the morning when EK743, an airbus A340-500, was getting ready to take off for Dubai. A wing of the passing aircraft, a KLM Airbus A330-200, hit the tail of the Emirates flight and damaged it.

The Emirates spokesperson told Khaleej Times that the incident led to the cancellation of the flight and all passengers and crew were disembarked without any injuries. “Our aircraft was hit by a passing KLM aircraft. But all the passengers and crew are safe, who were accommodated at a hotel in Khartoum overnight and would be flown to Dubai by a replacement plane today.”

The spokesperson said that the company’s technical team is assessing the damage to the aircraft, which looks slight as per the preliminary evidence.

He also apologised to the passengers and their relatives for the inconvenience caused by the incident.

No spokesperson for KLM was available for comments. 

[email protected] _Khaleejtimes_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates A380 touches down in Hong Kong*

_Carrier's flagship aircraft lands hours before skies erupted with national day festivities_

# Staff Report | Published: 00:00 October 2, 2010 | Gulf News









_Emirates flight EK384 was welcomed with a water cannon salute as Hong Kong became the 11th destination on Emirates' global A380 network. 
The superjumbo landed at Hong Kong International Airport on Hong Kong's National Day to mark the start of its daily A380 service connecting Hong Kong and Dubai via Bangkok.

*Image Credit: Supplied picture_

Dubai: Emirates helped National Day celebrations get under way as its Airbus A380 flew into Hong Kong for the first time just hours before a dazzling fireworks display lit up the iconic harbour skyline.

With festivities in full swing across the city, the superjumbo landed at Hong Kong International Airport to mark the start of its daily A380 service connecting Hong Kong and Dubai via Bangkok.

EK384 was welcomed with a water cannon salute as Hong Kong became the 11th destination on Emirates' global network to be served by one of the most environmentally advanced commercial aircraft.

Richard Jewsbury, Emirates Senior Vice-President of Commercial Operations, Far East and Australasia, said: "It was tremendous that our Airbus A380 made its maiden flight to Hong Kong on a day of national celebration.

"Hong Kong is a thriving commercial hub and — along with Greater China — is integral to the future growth of the world economy. The 517-seat double-decker will help meet the growing demand for seats on this route, particularly in Business and First Class, while offering our passengers the chance to enjoy the premium A380 experience."

The aircraft was also warmly received by Hong Kong International Airport. Stanley Hui, Chief Executive Officer of Airport Authority Hong Kong, said: "We have a long established relationship with Emirates which goes back to 1991 and the announcement by Emirates that they will operate their Airbus A380 aircraft between Hong Kong and Dubai signifies an important development in our partnership.

"Hong Kong International Airport is already A380 capable, and we are glad to welcome the Emirates A380 aircraft operating to HKIA on National Day."

_Gulf News_


----------



## noir-dresses

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates recieved it's 13th Super Jumbo.
> 
> It will be used for one of the daily JFK service's starting Oct 1st.


Correction, it will most likely use it's 14th Super Jumbo it will recieve this month to resume the JFK service on Oct 31st, and the 13th is being used on the Hong Kong route as we can see.


----------



## AltinD

There were 5 EK A380 docked last night at DXB, 3 of them next to each other. :cheers:


----------



## luv2bebrown

6 months in and the company is doing extremely well so far. average load factor = 81%. and yield is up to around pre-recession levels along with a large increase in total passengers. cargo going through the roof.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Shell to supply Al Maktoum airport with fuel*

_Oil major has been in the UAE for 75 years_

# Staff Report | Published: 00:00 October 22, 2010 | Gulf News

Dubai: Shell Aviation (SAV) said it has signed a fuel concession agreement with Dubai Airports to operate as a fuel supplier at the new Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International airport.

The agreement was signed by Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Airports, and Richard Jory, Regional General Manager, Shell Aviation, Middle East, South and Central Asia and Africa, on behalf of Shell Markets Middle East Limited.

The deal will enable Shell Aviation to operate as one of the suppliers of fuel and refuelling services to airlines at Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International, thus contributing to Dubai's growth aspirations.

Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International is targeted to become the world's largest airport in terms of volume and size upon completion, occupying 140 square kilometres with a capacity of 160 million passengers and 12 million tonnes of cargo per year.

Phase one of the airport, which opened for cargo operations on June 27, features a single A380 compatible runway, a passenger terminal with a capacity of five million passengers per year and a cargo terminal building with a capacity of 250,000 tonnes per year.

Shell has been present in the UAE for 75 years and has supplied fuel to airlines at Dubai International for nearly 40 years.

In May 2010, Shell Aviation was named the best aviation fuel provider at the first annual Emerging Markets Aviation Awards (Emaa) ceremony. This new agreement for Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International will see Shell Aviation grow its presence in the UAE while also expanding its international airport network in line with Shell Downstream's selective growth strategy.

*Strategic entries*

It follows other strategic entries this year at London City Airport in the United Kingdom and Roskilde Airport in Denmark.

Shell-MRPL, Shell's marketing joint venture with Mangalore Refinery and Petrochemicals Limited in India, has also expanded its aviation fuel supply network this year from two airports (Bangalore and Hyderabad) to six airports in total with the addition of Jaipur, Ahmedabad, Chennai and Calicut.

Commenting on the agreement for Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International, Jory said: "We are delighted to sign this concession agreement to operate at what is planned to be the world's largest passenger and cargo hub."

_Gulf News_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*New general manager at Sharjah Aviation Services*










by Robeel Haq on Oct 21, 2010 

Tony Smith – a former executive at KLM Ground Services and British Midland – has been announced as the new general manager at Sharjah Aviation Services.

Smith will manage a workforce of 1950 employees at the company, which is jointly owned by Sharjah Airport Authority and Air Arabia.

“I am delighted to join Sharjah Aviation Services - undoubtedly of one of the leading ground services companies in the region – at such an exciting stage of the company’s development,” he said.

“Although there are an increasing array of challenges facing the aviation industry I look forward to building on existing relationships and continuing to develop new business in both cargo and passenger operations,” Smith added.

Sharjah Aviation Services offers a combination of cargo, ramp and passenger handling operations. During 2009, it handled 5,196,673 million passengers, 61,331 aircraft movements and 421,398 tonnes of cargo – a 16% increase year on year - for over 100 airline customers. 

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5120-new-general-manager-at-sharjah-aviation-services/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*‘Abu Dhabi, Dubai airports world's most developed’*

_*Emirates plans to launch Airbus A380 flights from Dubai to Munich next year, says German official*_

By WAM | Published Saturday, October 23, 2010









_Abu Dhabi and Dubai airports are most developed in the world, says German official. (FILE)_

Dr Michael Kerkloh, CEO of Munich International Airport, said the co-operation projects with Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) have yielded positive results, notably, the co-operation in expansion of Abu Dhabi International Airport.

He said in an exclusive interview with WAM that Abu Dhabi International Airport has achieved a giant leap in the growth of travel and air cargo from Abu Dhabi to the world after the construction of the third terminal building for passengers.

Kerkloh noted that "we are willing to put our expertise to develop the airports of the emirate of Abu Dhabi in the next stage", adding that the emirates of Abu Dhabi and Dubai have placed themselves in prominent places on the world map thanks to the development of their airports as per the latest international standards and regulations.

He said that the airports in Abu Dhabi and Dubai are the most modern and the best in the Gulf and the world, attributing that to the vision of leadership.

Kerkloh expressed his wish for further co-operation with the airports' authorities in the UAE in the next stage.

"We will put our technical expertise and human resources to provide the country's needs in this area," he added.

He explained that Munich International Airport Company operates from Abu Dhabi, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Oman where a number of advisors work through the company's regional office in Abu Dhabi.

Kerkloh pointed out that there is strong demand from national carriers and the Gulf on the Munich International Airport, which he described as the region’s gateway to Germany and the European continent.

He said translation services are provided free to visitors through the Arab-Bavaria Friendship Society in Bavaria and the allocation of restaurants offering Arab halal food, in addition to the presence of a mosque at the Munich International Airport.

He disclosed that Emirates airline plans to launch Airbus A380 flights from Dubai to Munich next year.

Kerkloh stressed Etihad Airways has become a major player in the tourism and travel in Europe and surpassed the majority of major companies due to its success in the transport of passengers from European cities to the Middle East, through the airports of Munich and Abu Dhabi.

He said the international airport of Munich took part in the construction operations of the new building in Abu Dhabi International Airport Terminal 2 for Etihad Airways.

Kerkloh said that the Munich airport carried out the latest programme on running the airports in the world in the new building of Abu Dhabi International Airport.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## siamu maharaj

Got a couple of questions about Dubai and Abu Dhabi airports. I want to fly into one of these and fly onwards thru some other airline. Where can I find info on travel desks BEFORE immigration as it's not on their websites? Also, traveling between terminals without passing immigration.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

siamu maharaj said:


> Got a couple of questions about Dubai and Abu Dhabi airports. I want to fly into one of these and fly onwards thru some other airline. Where can I find info on travel desks BEFORE immigration as it's not on their websites? Also, traveling between terminals without passing immigration.


*Maybe you can try this for Emirates:*

Travel beyond the Emirates Network

http://www.emirates.com/english/plan_book/travel_beyond/the_emirates_network.aspx

Connecting with flydubai

http://www.emirates.com/english/plan_book/connecting_with_flydubai/connecting_with_flydubai.aspx


I found all of the sections above under the "Emirates Online Booking and Planning" section on the Emirates website.


*For Etihad you can try:*

Our partner airlines

http://www.etihadairways.com/sites/etihad/global/en/planatrip/Pages/partnerairlines.aspx


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates slashes online fares by 10% for five days*

_*Offer is valid across the Middle East, Africa, Asia, Europe and the US*_

By Staff | Published Sunday, October 24, 2010









_Emirates is offering a 10 per cent discount on online bookings to a number of global destinations for a limited period. (SUPPLIED)_

Emirates airline is offering a 10 per cent discount on online bookings to a number of global destinations in its network across the Middle East and Africa, Asia, Europe and the US for a limited period.

The reduced fares are valid for bookings made from October 24 to 28 for travel until December 10 in Economy as well as Business class, the airline said in a promotional message sent to its registered customers.

The Economy Class destinations included in the promotional campaign include Amman, Amsterdam, Athens, Beirut, Bengaluru, Colombo, Houston, Johannesburg, Malé, New York and Zurich.

The Business Class destinations include Amman, Athens, Cochin, Damascus, Delhi, Los Angeles, Manila, Nairobi, Nice and Rome.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Mauritius seeks cooperation with Dubai Airport Freezone*

United Arab Emirates: 5 hours, 12 minutes ago | PRESS RELEASE

_A delegation from the Republic of Mauritius visited Dubai Airport Freezone to seek cooperation and assistance with a planned 72 hectares air cargo logistics centre._









_Mr. Mohammed bin Suwailem with Mauritius delegation._

"Like Dubai, we would like to develop Mauritius into an aviation hub to increase traffic and at the same time put more emphasis on air cargo. There are lots of similarities between Dubai and Mauritius in terms of population and business interests." said Mr. Nanda Narrainen, Assistant Director of International Business Development of the Board of Investment (BOI) of the Republic of Mauritius.

"We are developing an air cargo logistics centre in a 72 hectare area. The first phase of this will be development of a 32 hectare area," added Narrainen.

"Mauritius is now classified as a middle income country and ranks, on the basis of the recent Human Development Index for 173 countries, 67th globally, 40th among developing countries and second in Africa."

He added that his country's economy is now diversified with Information Technology, real estate and financial services contributing to its economy. "Logistics and transport contribute 10% to GDP, financial services 11% and IT five per cent. Mr. Narrainen was accompanied by Aarti Dwarka Deeljore, Talent Manager of the BOI.

Mr. Mohammed bin Suwailem, Director of Sales of Dubai Airport Freezone, who welcomed the delegation along with Abdulhameed Ali Al Marzouqi, Director of Projects, said: "Dubai Airport Freezone is ready to share its 14 years experience with all sister Freezones and exchange expertise and knowledge to increase the region foreign investments.

"Dubai Airport Freezone had a 30% growth last year. It is a one stop shop where everything from visa processing, health facilities for conducting medical checks for employees of Freezone companies and logistics companies are located in the area for the convenience of our tenants," said bin Suwailem.

He added that Dubai Airport Freezone has recently won the recognition of FDI magazine of being the No. 1 in the Middle East among Free Zones and No. 2 in the world. 

http://www.ameinfo.com/246428.html


----------



## siamu maharaj

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> *Maybe you can try this for Emirates:*
> 
> Travel beyond the Emirates Network
> 
> http://www.emirates.com/english/plan_book/travel_beyond/the_emirates_network.aspx
> 
> Connecting with flydubai
> 
> http://www.emirates.com/english/plan_book/connecting_with_flydubai/connecting_with_flydubai.aspx
> 
> 
> I found all of the sections above under the "Emirates Online Booking and Planning" section on the Emirates website.
> 
> 
> *For Etihad you can try:*
> 
> Our partner airlines
> 
> http://www.etihadairways.com/sites/etihad/global/en/planatrip/Pages/partnerairlines.aspx


Thanks, but I;m splitting the ticket since that'd save me something like $500-600.


----------



## smussuw

^^ I think it works either ways !


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates continues to buck the trend*

_Emirates, Dubai's prized possession, today completes 25 years in service, a time of intense geo-political and economic challenges that has plunged the global aviation industry into turmoil. But, the airline has constantly bucked the trend and has expanded its operations while delivering profits year after year. As it enters a new era, Emirates is set to become a dominant force in the global aviation industry..._

# By Saifur Rahman, Business Editor | Published: 00:00 October 25, 2010 | Gulf News
















_Today Emirates celebrates its 25th anniversary with 150 aircraft in fleet that connects 105 destinations across six continents and has another 204 aircraft on firm order worth $68 billion 
(Dh250 billion) at list prices. Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates airline and Group

Image Credit: Supplied_

What started with a cheque of $10 million (Dh36.7 million), a small team of professionals and two aircraft painted with the livery of Emirates in 1985 has turned into one of the world's biggest airlines in just 25 years.

Today Emirates celebrates its 25th anniversary with 150 aircraft in fleet that connects 105 destinations across six continents and has another 204 aircraft on firm order worth $68 billion (Dh250 billion) at list prices.

The airline, part of the Emirates Group, currently employs 49,950 professionals and last year carried 27.5 million passengers - in, out and through Dubai International Airport - strengthening its position as the world's fourth biggest international transit hub.

"Although we did have big aspirations for Emirates at the time, I could never have imagined the incredible success that followed the first flight to Karachi on 25th October 1985," Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group, says.

"In a short span, Emirates became a key player in the industry, with many in awe of how quickly we built and shaped this incredible entity."

In sheer numbers, Emirates has not only far outshined its regional rivals to become the biggest airline in the Middle East and North Africa, it has now become the most powerful Arab brand globally. For many Westerners, Emirates is the face of the Arab world that also reflects the growing economic power of the region.

Emirates' achievements must be put into perspective, especially having started with only $10 million, not a princely sum even back then for such an enterprise, and having received no further subsidies, protection or hand outs since then, Shaikh Ahmad says.

Saj Ahmad, UK-based aviation analyst with FBE Aerospace, told Gulf News, "For an airline set up in 1985, with the exception of its first year, the airline has turned a profit every year thereafter. It is an achievement few other airlines can attest to and with Emirates future plans clearly on global expansion, it is difficult to argue against the airline doing just as well, if not better in the next 25 years, particularly as it is so financially strong and has a much bigger operating base from which it will grow its business."

Certainly, it has not always been smooth sailing for Emirates, especially being in an industry that, according to the global aviation watchdog International Air Transport Association (IATA) has made cumulative losses of $50 billion in a decade.

"We have weathered the worst economic turmoil in decades, volatile fuel prices, global health pandemics, protectionist governments and their stunted state policies and regional conflict," Shaikh Ahmad recalls.

"Today, we are commemorating the birth of a global brand and an incredible journey of 25 years that began when the first flight of the first national airline of the UAE took to the skies. The air then seemed to be filled with excitement, spirit and hope, and these sentiments and energies continue to dominate Emirates' world today."

*The Dubai factor*

While the global aviation industry continues has struggled for nearly a decade, one wonders how Emirates keeps on bucking the trend.

"Some of the success is attributable to the Dubai factor - that has indeed resulted in growing passenger traffic into and through the UAE and Emirates has capitalised on this by providing ever expanding air services out of its Dubai hub," Saj Ahmad says.

"The principle two reasons to Emirates' success are based on Dubai and to a wider extent the UAE introducing a policy of growing air traffic services and secondly down to the exceptional management team at the airline."

Shaikh Ahmad acknowledges the importance of the Dubai factor. "Together with Dubai, Emirates has grown and prospered. Working in tandem, the city and the airline have defied expectations, building an international business and leisure destination, alongside a highly successful and profitable airline."

John Siddarth, aviation analyst with research firm Frost and Sullivan, agrees. "The Dubai Factor has contributed to the growth of Emirates, however most of the credit for success would be for the strategic route planning. Emirates had a fleet of about 35 aircraft in 2000-01 and flew to about 55 destinations," he says.

"In 2010 the fleet size of Emirates has grown more than four times and is currently at about 150 aircraft."

The open skies policy has helped to a great extent to strengthen Dubai's position as a hub.

"But importantly, the government has given the airline a virtual free hand to co-ordinate its business by reaching all corners of the Earth and filter traffic through Dubai as the centre point of the global map," Saj Ahmad says.

"Where some airlines talk about their plans, very few achieve those goals - Emirates however, has proven that it can walk the talk and demonstrate to acute perfection how successful its strategy of growth has been."

Siddarth agrees. "Dubai's open sky policy was definitely a catalyst to the growth, the primary driver would be the effective leadership team of Emirates airline" he says.

With the backdrop of such phenomenal success, one wonders - what future holds for Emirates?

"We'll see an airline dominated by A380s, A350s, 777s - it will more than double its global route network footprint and will probably be the first Arab airline that will embark on an acquisition policy that will give it access to new markets so that its business can expand further still," Saj Ahmad says.

The likelihood of Emirates either joining or starting a new airline alliance is very real - the leverage Emirates has is enough to keep Oneworld, Skyteam and the Star Alliance on their toes, he thinks.

"No one can afford ignore them, yet Emirates will be the player calling the shots here. And I also suspect it won't be long before they decide to move to Al Maktoum Airport and capitalise on the huge available capacity to feed their network," Ahmad says.

Siddharth says Emirates is well positioned in the industry as a full serviced carrier. "The focus for the next ten years must be to grow organically. Emirates could look at acquisitions taken careful consideration of the new market opportunities it could provide," he said.

*Subsidy issue*

Over the past few years, Emirates has come under heavy attack from other carriers accusing it of benefiting from subsidies — something that they never been able to prove. The airline publishes its audited results every year and posts it on its website.

"The argument about subsidies is a myth - Emirates pays its way like everyone else," Saj Ahmed says.

"This airline has a management team intent on making the company the best entity in the industry and they are virtually there - you simply cannot dismiss Emirates success as based on monetary handouts - the majority of its success has been down to its own efforts."

*Challenges*

The real challenge for the airline will come from European airlines lobbying the EU to curb Emirates' growth. But that's not going to happen given the huge quantity of orders the airline holds with Airbus, aviation experts feel.

"Europe can't afford the backlash and Emirates knows it. The other threat could be possibly from the USA where concerns about traffic coming from the Middle East may raise security issues," Saj Ahmad says.

Overall, the challenges facing Emirates will likely be endured by others too. Economic and operations factors might add to potential challenges, experts say.

Emirates has ordered about 90 A380, a majority of which are expected to be a part of the fleet by 2020.

John Siddarth of Frost and Sullivan feels the key challenge that Emirates would be effectively utilising its new A380 fleet.

"Emirates would need to identify potential routes either through identifying new markets or penetrating into existing markets," he says.

"Emirates cannot afford to under utilise an A380 in low traffic sectors. This would be a key challenge that Emirates needs to tackle, failing which this would be a major threat to the profitability of the airline."

Emirates has proven that network carriers needn't been inefficient - many US and European airlines should be taking a leaf out of Emirates' book and reevaluate their business models, Saj Ahmad says.

In the last 25 years, Emirates has made sure that it evolves its business with the industry — it hasn't rested on its laurels or ignored the market — the airline has adjusted and grown and shows no sign of stopping.

_Gulf News_


----------



## siamu maharaj

smussuw said:


> ^^ I think it works either ways !


Not if the two airlines don't have an agreement of some sort.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Timeline: Emirates Airlines' incredible journey*

_The story of Emirates whose success is intertwined with the rapid development of Dubai could be nothing but fascinating. Against a backdrop of regional unrest and volatile global economies, progress has been maintained at a rapid pace in every year of Emirates’ and Dnata’s existence. The following is a timeline of the airline’s history._

# Staff Report | Published: 00:00 October 25, 2010









_Emirates' expanding A380 fleet is generating interest from airports across the world. A further order for 32 A380s, announced during the Berlin Air Show, has prompted a flurry of enquiries.

* Image Credit: Supplied picture_

*2010*

* Emirates tops up A380 orderbook of 58 by placing 32 more to 90.

* Emirates announces 247 per cent jump in net profits to Dh4.2 billion for 1009-2010 financial year

* The airline places order for 30 Boeing 777s, worth $9.1 billion at the Farnborough Airshow in July.

*2009*

* Emirates begins flying the Airbus A380 on the Sydney, Auckland, Bangkok, Toronto and Seoul routes.

* Emirates becomes the world’s largest operator of the Boeing 777 with the delivery of the 78th plane.

*2008*

* The company moves into the new multimillion dollar Emirates Group headquarters.

* Emirates’ dedicated Terminal 3 opens in October and within a month 500,000 passengers pass through it.

*2007*

* Emirates signs contracts for 120 Airbus A350s, 11 A380s and 12 Boeing 777-330ERs, worth an estimated $34.9 billion (Dh128.16 billion), at the Dubai Air Show.

* The addition of Sao Paulo to the network represents the first non-stop flight between the Middle East and South America.

*2006*

* Emirates signs an agreement for 10 Boeing 747-8F freighters in a deal worth $3.3 billion.

*2005*

* Emirates Group workforce totals 25,000 people from 124 countries, making it Dubai’s biggest employer.

* Emirates orders 42 Boeing 777s in a deal worth $9.7 billion, the largest Boeing 777 order in history.

*2004*

* Emirates orders four Boeing 777-300ERs, with nine options, in a $2.96 billion deal.

* Emirates makes its first flight to North America – a non-stop 14-hour flight to New York’s JFK Airport. This marked the first non-stop passenger service from the Middle East to North America.

*2003*

* CAE and Emirates join forces to open the $100 million Emirates-CAE flight simulator.

* Emirates places $19.1 billion worth of orders for 71 aircraft.

* Emirates expands service on Dubai-Sydney route with the first A340-500 joining the fleet.

*2002*

* Four million passengers vote in the Skytrax internet poll and Emirates is again named Airline of the Year.

* Global passenger levels drop by four per cent but Emirates figures rise 18.3 per cent to 6.8 million.

*2001*

* Emirates signs £24 million deal to sponsor English Premiership football club Chelsea for four years.

* In a survey of 2.7 million airline passengers by Skytrax Research, Emirates is voted Airline of the Year.

*2000*

* The Shaikh Rashid Terminal opens, increasing the capacity at Dubai International Airport to 22 million passengers a year.

* Frequent flyer loyalty programme Emirates Skywards is launched.

* Dubai Government announces an investment of $500 to $600 million

* in the new Terminal 3 with a capacity of 20 million passengers a year.

*1999*

* The first of 17 new-generation Airbus A330-200s arrive in Dubai.

* Emirates Group’s workforce totals 11,000.

* Passenger traffic through Dubai International Airport hits 11 million.

*1998*

* Emirates is voted Best Airline in the World at the prestigious OAG Awards.

* The $540 million Terminal 2 is opened at Dubai International.

*1997*

* Emirates makes a $2 billion order for 16 Airbus A330-200s.

* Airline defies high fuel prices to again post record profits as passenger figures top three million and cargo hits 150,000 tonnes.

*1996*

* Airline takes delivery of its first Boeing 777-200 and becomes the first airline to show take-offs and landings live. Its maiden flight to London is followed by Emirates’ inaugural flight to Melbourne.

*1995*

* As the airline celebrates its tenth birthday, it has a fleet flying to 34 locations in the Middle East, Far East and Europe.

*1994*

* Emirates is the first airline to equip an Airbus fleet with an inflight fax facility.

*1993*

* Emirates becomes the first airline to introduce telecommunications on an Airbus in all three classes.

*1992*

* Emirates becomes the first airline to install video systems in all seats in all classes throughout its fleet.

* A $2 million terminal exclusive to Emirates is opened at Dubai International.

* Emirates becomes first airline to order a $20 million Airbus full-flight simulator.


*1991*

* On January 17, Emirates grounds its fleet for several hours as the battle to liberate Kuwait begins. Operations resume and Emirates maintains 90 per cent of its normal services during the first month of the conflict.

*1990*

* Emirates bucks the industry trend and continues to expand despite the Iraqi invasion of Kuwait and adds Manchester to its schedule.

*1989*

* Flights are added to Singapore, Manila and Bangkok.

*1988*

* Damascus is added to the Emirates route network, giving it 12 destinations in just 38 months of business.

*1987*

* Deals are struck to fly to London’s Gatwick Airport as well as Istanbul, Frankfurt and Male, the capital of the Maldives.

* On July 3, A6-EKA flies from Toulouse to Dubai as Emirates takes delivery of its first bought aircraft.

* The Airbus A310-304 is designed to Emirates specifications, giving the airline the opportunity to fully implement its commitment to offering a superior flying experience than its rivals.

*1986*

* The network grows with traffic rights acquired into Amman, Colombo, Cairo and Dhaka.

* Investment in infrastructure and expansion costs see Emirates posting losses for what would be the only time in its history.

*1985*

* Maurice Flanagan embarks on ambitious mission to launch an airline with $10 million in five months.

* Shaikh Ahmad and future president Tim Clark join Flanagan’s team.

* Pakistan International Airlines agrees to wet-lease Emirates two aircraft.

* Deals are struck to fly to Karachi, New Delhi and Mumbai.

* A PR disaster is thwarted by recruiting 80 Emirates staff to travel incognito to disguise the dismal sales of tickets on the maiden flight.

* On October 25 flight EK600 departs Dubai International for Karachi.

*1984*

* His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum and Flanagan discuss launching an airline in Dubai.

* Maurice Flanagan is among a 10-man team that produces a business plan for the new airline – to be named either Dubai Airlines or Emirates airline.

*1978*

* Maurice Flanagan moves to Dubai to become director and general manager of Dnata.

*1960*

* Shaikh Rashid Bin Saeed Al Maktoum opens the airport and implements innovative open-skies policy.

*1959*

* Dnata is established by the Dubai Government with just five staff to provide ground handling services at the new Dubai International Airport.

_Gulf News_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates: 25 years on*


----------



## Cayman

Not sure if this has been discussed before, but is there any news on Emirates starting non-stop flights to Chicago (ORD)?


----------



## luv2bebrown

^they dont have the aircraft for it, and they didnt have the time to set up local operations in chicago or washington. 

they opted for double daily houston and lax instead.

its definitely on their radar though.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Partner launches Middle East JetCard in Dubai*










by Robeel Haq on Oct 25, 2010 

Private jet provider Air Partner launched its new Middle East JetCard at the Business Travel Show in Dubai today.

The scheme is aimed at businesses and leisure travellers in the Middle East that wish to travel within the region, as well as overseas visitors to the Middle East who want to undertake multi-centre trips.

It promises fixed price aircraft availability guaranteed at 48 hours’ notice, in addition to competitive prices are fully inclusive with no ferry costs and no fuel or airport surcharges. Aircraft cabin upgrades or downgrades are permitted, there are no peak day restrictions, return trips qualify for a 15 per cent discount, unused airtime can be refunded and flight credit never expires.

The Middle East JetCard cover countries such as the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain and Jordan, as well as Lebanon, Egypt, Jordan and Turkey.

“Demand from clients worldwide, and the significant improvement in the quality and quantity of private aircraft available for charter in the Middle East over the last 12 months, prompted us to expand our JetCard offering” said Kevin Ducksbury, Air Partner’s Dubai-based director of Middle East and Asia.

“The time was right to extend the reach of our JetCard scheme to meet client demand. Not only have we added a third service area, we have also devised a jet card that offers far more flexibility than the small number of similar products already available in the region.”

Three aircraft cabin sizes are available in the Middle East: midsize jets for up to seven passengers at USD$230,000 (USD$9,200 an hour), large cabin aircraft for up to 10 people at USD$358,750 (USD$14,350 an hour) and global jets capable of taking 14 passengers for USD$487,500 (USD$19,500 an hour). The long-established European JetCard offers these aircraft plus very light, light and super midsize jets.

“The success of our JetCard scheme over the last six years, together with client demand for a Middle East service area, helped to strengthen our resolve to further invest in our JetCard product,” concluded Mr Ducksbury. “Its appeal is universal because, in addition to meeting demand from the local market, research among our European and USA JetCard holders has revealed that having a convenient Middle East service area will make their lives much simpler.”

Following the recent formation of a strategic alliance with Bahrain-based MENA Aerospace, the new Middle East JetCard will be promoted in Bahrain, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia by MENA. Elsewhere, Air Partner is in discussion with several other high-profile aviation companies with the aim of forming more marketing partnerships. 

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5130-air-partner-launches-middle-east-jetcard-in-dubai/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Passenger gives birth to baby boy on Etihad flight*_












> Etihad pilots were forced to divert their Abu Dhabi-bound flight to the Oman capital of Muscat this week, after a passenger went into labour.
> 
> 24-year-old medical student Aminath Raushan Khaleel, who was travelling from Trivandrum with her husband, was expected to give birth around 20th November, according to a report in Gulf News.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5128-passenger-gives-birth-to-baby-boy-on-etihad-flight/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*New 4km runway planned for Sharjah airport*_ http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-9903-new-4km-runway-planned-for-sharjah-airport/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Biggest Milestones in Emirates' 25-Year History*_










RELATED ARTICLE: IN PICTURES: Emirates turns 25

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5129-biggest-milestones-in-emirates-25-year-history/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai's Emirates shuns commercial airline alliances*

DUBAI | Mon Oct 25, 2010 3:24am EDT

DUBAI Oct 25 (Reuters) - Emirates [EMIRA.UL] will not enter into any commercial alliances as they are harmful to competitiveness, the airline's president said in remarks published on Monday.

Tim Clark said the airline preferred to work on its own as alliances could hurt the quality of its services, according to comments in Arabic language daily Al Bayan.

Emirates, the Middle East's largest carrier, is not a part of global airline clubs such as the "oneworld" or Star Alliance.

Clark's remarks come during an ongoing dispute over access to flight routes and competition.

The rapid expansion of Emirates -- as well as Gulf majors Etihad of Abu Dhabi and Qatar Airways -- has unnerved older airlines and fuelled mutual accusations of protectionism. Many carriers fear Gulf-based superjumbos will drain their own hubs. [ID:nN12209677]

Earlier this month, Canada's military lost access to a military camp near Dubai, which it used to support troops in Afghanistan, after Ottawa refused to allow Emirates and Etihad to increase flights to Canada. 

[ID:nLDE69900W] (Reporting by Raissa Kasolowsky; Editing by Jon Loades-Carter) 

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSLDE69O06V20101025


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Canada slammed for 'mishandling' of UAE air talks*










by Shane McGinley on Oct 26, 2010 

Canada’s opposition trade minister has attacked the state’s decision to deny UAE airlines more landing rights, warning that businesses will bear the brunt of the political fallout.

MP Martha Hall Findlay on Tuesday said ‘incompetent handling’ of the issue had put Canadian businesses in the firing line, risking a bilateral trade relationship worth $2bn a year.

“The Harper government’s mishandling of relations with the United Arab Emirates could end up costing Canadians significantly in lost trade opportunities,” Hall Findlay, Critic for International Trade for the Liberal Party, told Arabian Business.

“Canadian businesses and farmers could end up paying the price for this government’s incompetent handling of this situation.”

What began as a commercial feud has now erupted into a political row, after Canada’s transport agency this month declined to grant the UAE’s national carriers, Emirates Airlines and Etihad Airways, more landing rights, despite years of requests from the Gulf state.

Dubai retaliated by ordering the evacuation of Canada’s Camp Mirage, based near the emirate, which had played a key role in supporting missions in Afghanistan.

The stand-off took a personal turn after a flight carrying Canada’s Defense Minister Peter MacKay was last week denied permission to use UAE airspace, forcing it to take a long detour.

Hall Findlay said the government had bungled its relationship with the UAE and predicted the military would pay the price of it allowing the issue to develop into a full-blown diplomatic row.

“This is another example of the Harper government's lack of understanding of how international relations work - that establishing and maintaining good relationships is key; that one gets nowhere by wagging fingers at other governments or ignoring issues as they arise,” she said.

“We now have to scramble to find another base of operations for our military as we've been told to leave Mirage.”

The issue had been compounded after Canada’s Trade Minister Peter Van Loan gave a deliberate snub by excluding the UAE in its Middle East Arab trade mission, she added.

Mohammed Abdullah Al Ghafli, the UAE ambassador to Canada, said the feud over landing rights would take a toll on trade between the two countries.

“The UAE entered negotiations in good faith on the understanding that a solution would be reached and that constructive ideas would be brought to the negotiating table,” he said.

“The fact that this has not come about undoubtedly affects the bilateral relationship.”

An estimated 27,000 Canadians are currently resident in the UAE. The Gulf state is Canada’s largest trade partner in the Middle East and North Africa region.

“Six flights per week does not service the economic needs of both countries or the potential for growth,” Al-Ghafli said.

Describing the UAE as a “good trade partner and a “friend in the region,” Hall-Findlay urged the Canadian government to return to the negotiation table.

“Rather than avoid the issue, and ignore the UAE and its concerns, we want the Canadian government to constructively try to find a solution,” she said.

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5143-canada-slammed-for-mishandling-of-uae-air-talks/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Aviation authority halts use of full-body scanners*

_Fears use of security machine may be harmful to air travellers_

# By Sara Janahi, Staff Reporter | Published: 00:00 October 27, 2010 | Gulf News









_Saif Al Suwaidi

* Image Credit: Supplied_

Dubai: UAE General Civil Aviation Authority has postponed the use of full-body scanners at airports because of concerns they pose health hazards to travellers, a top official confirmed yesterday.

"The installation of the body scanner is not obligatory. There isn't an international law that obliges us to do that," Saif Al Suwaidi, Director of the GCAA, told Gulf News.

A committee comprised of members from the GCAA and technical experts on the scanner, said it would examine different brands of the full-body scanners to minimise any health hazards.

"We postponed the installation of the machines until the committee finds a suitable full-body scanner that would pose the least health risks," the official said.

Although the device is used internationally, some concerns have been raised regarding the safety of frequent flyers such as flight attendants and airline crews being repeatedly exposed to the machines' high frequency waves. "But normal travellers might not be at risk," Al Suwaidi added.

*Sensitive subject*

The full body scanners that are installed in some international airports in Holland, Canada and Moscow have caused controversy because they create an image of a nude body through the clothing, to reveal hidden objects.

"The body scanner might raise some problems especially in our cultural context where nudity is a very sensitive subject. Even if the face is hidden, there is still some difficulty in introducing the idea here. We are not in a hurry to install the device because our airports provide other security measures such as the metal detector," Al Suwaidi explained.

The GCAA confirmed that not all travellers would be forced to be scanned by the machine. Searches might be conducted randomly or with the traveller's consent.

"In countries where the device is used travellers are asked whether they would want to be searched manually or through the full-body scanner. It depends entirely on the traveller's consent," Al Suwaidi said.

The first airport full-body scanner was installed in Amsterdam Airport Schiphol in the Netherlands. The body scanner which is used across many international airports around the world uses the millimetre wave scanner with extremely high frequency radio waves which can reveal hidden objects under clothes.

_Gulf News_


----------



## Cayman

luv2bebrown said:


> ^they dont have the aircraft for it, and they didnt have the time to set up local operations in chicago or washington.
> 
> they opted for double daily houston and lax instead.
> 
> its definitely on their radar though.


Thanks.

I think a 77W could be flown on the route (both ways) without weight restrictions.

So, it looks like EK won't start the route in the near future?


----------



## Parisian Girl

> By David Williams and Rebecca Camber | Last updated at 6:01 PM on 30th October 2010
> 
> The US-bound package discovered on a plane in Dubai contained explosives and an electrical circuit linked to a mobile phone SIM card, police said today.
> 
> The device was prepared in a 'professional manner' and bore the hallmarks of terror groups such as al Qaeda, Dubai Police said in a statement.
> 
> The explosive material PETN, or pentaerythritol trinitrate, was used, the statement said.
> 
> This is the same chemical found after the failed attempt to blow up a plane over Detroit last Christmas.
> 
> A major international terror alert was launched after security staff found printer cartridges with wires attached at cargo hubs at East Midlands Airport in the UK and Dubai yesterday.


_Daily Mail_









_Dubai police discovered parts of a computer printer with explosives loaded into its toner cartridge found in a package on board 
a cargo plane coming from Yemen_









_Terrorists had tried to conceal a bomb inside this printer, which was intercepted by Dubai police en route from the Yemen 
to Chicago_









_The Fed-Ex bomb: The booby-trapped printer was packed in a box together with a number of everyday items such as books 
and magazines_




Well done Dubai Police/Security! kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Premier Inn inks Abu Dhabi Airport hotel deal*

By Claire Ferris-Lay | Sunday, 31 October 2010 8:35 AM









_Britain’s biggest hotel chain will spend AED120m ($32.7m) building the hotel at Terminal 3. (Bloomberg)_

Premier Inn, the UK budget hotel chain, has signed a deal with Abu Dhabi Airports Company to develop a hotel at Abu Dhabi’s International Airport, which it hopes to break even on within three years.

Britain’s biggest hotel chain will spend AED120m ($32.7m) building the approximately 300-room hotel at Terminal 3, which is set to open during the first half of 2020.

Darroch Crawford, managing director of Premier Inn Hotels, told Arabian Business he expected the project to break-even within three years. 

“We’ve done a feasibility study based on a higher occupancy rate, over 80 percent, but we believe that over 100 percent is achievable because of the transit nature of the customers. We could recover in approximately three years.”

The hotel will be priced at around AED400 per room, in line with current prices at Premier Inn’s three existing Dubai branches, and linked to Terminals 1 and 3 by an air-conditioned corridor.

Premier Inn, which is owned by UK conglomerate Whitbread, plans to open more than 50 hotels in the Middle East over the next decade.

“We’ll look to have at least 50 hotels and be represented in all major cities in the Middle East,” said Crawford.

Around 25 of those hotels are slated to open in Saudi Arabia.

“It’s got the biggest potential of all of the countries in the region because of the size and the population. It could be more. We have 592 hotels in the UK alone so, if we can do 592 in the UK, then surely you can do 25-plus in a country the size of Saudi Arabia,” he said.

Other planned Premier Inn hotels in the region include Doha – scheduled to open in the first half of 2012 – and Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre, which is expected to begin operations in September, 2011.

“If you look at the region as a whole, internationally-branded budget hotels are almost unknown so there’s fantastic potential [for us],” said Crawford. 

_Arabian Business_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*SkyCargo launches weekly service to Brazil*

_*Deploys Boeing 747-400F with 117-tonne capacity*_

By Staff | Published Sunday, October 31, 2010









_Boeing 747-400F will operate weekly between Dubai and São Paulo. (SUPPLIED)_

Emirates SkyCargo, the freight division of Emirates, has launched a new service to meet the demands of the UAE-Brazil trade route.

A Boeing 747-400F, with a capacity of 117 tonnes, will operate weekly between Dubai and São Paulo, providing much needed support to the thriving import and export industry generated by South America’s largest city, said a press statement.

Emirates has been operating a passenger service to São Paulo Guarulhos International Airport, with a weekly cargo capacity of 105 tonnes each way in the bellyhold, since 2007. The new service – to Viracopos-Campinas International Airport - will operate via Frankfurt, Germany, on the outbound journey and return through Dakar, Senegal, the most recent addition to Emirates’ network of 108 destinations.

“Brazil is a major force in food production – exporting items such as meat, fruit, sugar, coffee and dairy products – so strengthening our commitment to São Paulo with the introduction of the world’s most advanced long-range freighter was an easy decision to make,” said Ram Menen, Emirates’ Divisional Senior Vice President, Cargo.

With exports from the UAE to Brazil having increased by 79 per cent in the last two years, according to Dubai Export Development Corporation figures, the increase in cargo capacity is expected to fuel further growth.

“Brazil is recognised as one of the world’s 10 leading economies,” added Menen. “And, with a population of almost 200 million driving its consumer market, is tipped to become increasingly more powerful over the next decade.

Dubai Export Development Corporation also believes the addition of São Paulo to Emirates SkyCargo’s network of 25 scheduled freighter destinations will provide significant business opportunities for local companies, especially in sectors where the UAE has competitive advantages, such as gold and jewellery, building and construction, plastics and packaging, and food processing.

“The introduction of the weekly freighter service from Dubai to São Paulo will play a vital role in further growing UAE's exports to Brazil, where more than 12 million Brazilians are of Arab origin, and South America in general,” said Chief Executive Officer Engr Saed Al Awadi.

From São Paulo, goods such as furniture, clothing, machine tools, medical devices, manufacturing equipment, toiletries and foodstuffs – including meat, hatching eggs and fruits, soy beans, sugar and coffee – will be distributed to locations across Africa, the Middle East, the Indian subcontinent and the Far East.

From Dubai, Emirates SkyCargo will provide another link to Europe and South America for the vast volume of electronic consumer goods and garments exported from the Far East and the Indian subcontinent, while freight from Frankfurt will include car parts, machinery and a diverse range of general merchandise.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## luv2bebrown

*Emirates Hits New High with Record Half Year Results*


• AED 3.4 billion (US$ 925 million) net profits, up 351 percent
• Significant business growth with 15.5 million passengers carried, up 17.3 percent
• Passenger seat factor at 81.2 percent, the highest ever for a first six month reporting period
• 62 new aircraft ordered to further drive airline’s growth


DUBAI, U.A.E. - 1 November 2010 - Emirates produced a net profit of AED 3.4 billion (US$ 925 million), for the first six months of its current financial year ending 30th September 2010. This represents an outstanding 351.2 percent increase compared to AED 752 million (US$ 205 million), for the same period in 2009.



“The results for the first half of the 2010-11 financial year are incredibly robust, and reflect Emirates’ success in growing customer demand, supported by investment in new aircraft, products and customer service. We continue to invest our profits in growing the business and our healthy financial position enables us to successfully meet all of our financial commitments and raise financing for future aircraft deliveries. Our strong position today is reflective of our ability to adapt, returning us to a vigorous period of growth. With 62 new state-of-the-art aircraft ordered in the first half, we remain well positioned to capitalise on this growth,” said HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group.



Highlighting a positive shift in the aviation sector, Emirates airline has seen a marked increase in passenger traffic, carrying 15.5 million passengers and recording a strong passenger seat factor at 81.2 percent, the highest ever for a first six month reporting period. Premium class seat factors have also risen by 2.6 percentage points, reflecting an encouraging change in the global economic outlook. 



Emirates SkyCargo has also seen a strong half year performance across the network, posting an increase in revenue of 48.4 percent to AED 4.4 billion, with cargo tonnage up by 23.7 percent to 897 thousand tonnes, compared with 725 thousand tonnes for the same period last year. SkyCargo continues to post steady revenue growth contributing around 17.8 percent of the airline’s transport revenue. 



Emirates’ cash balances grew to AED 12.5 billion (US$ 3.4 billion) at the end of September, a significant improvement of 18.5 percent or AED 1.9 billion (US$ 529 million) when compared to 31st March 2010. This increase in the cash balance was achieved after settling capital outflows of AED 2.4 billion, primarily towards aircraft pre-delivery payment and other aircraft assets. During the first half, the airline has also successfully raised financing of AED 4.6 billion (US$ 1.3 billion). Fuel continues to be the most significant expenditure for the airline with operating costs up 22.6 percent to AED 23 billion (US$ 6.3 billion). 



“Investing in the future and adapting our operations when required is an integral part of our corporate strategy. This flexibility affords us the option of increasing passenger and cargo services on high demand sectors. By following these positive spikes in regional economies we have been able to maximize the use of our fleet to further stimulate revenue,” added Sheikh Ahmed. 



Emirates’ revenue, including other operating income, of AED 26.4 billion (US$ 7.2 billion) for the half-year represented a strong growth of 35.5 percent compared to revenue of AED 19.5 billion (US$ 5.3 billion) during the same period last year. 



Fueling growth in the aviation and tourism industry globally, Emirates has launched six new destinations since April this year - Amsterdam, Prague, Madrid, Dakar (passenger operations) in addition to Almaty and Bagram (freighter only operations). Existing markets have also been given a boost with increased frequencies and capacity - through larger aircraft. 



Building on its current A380 network Emirates launched two new A380 destinations, Manchester and Beijing. The A380 continues to be popular in all destinations that it serves and has become the airline’s flagship in terms of passenger comfort, innovation, operating and environmental efficiency and revenue generation. 



Emirates continued to invest heavily in its product in the first half with the delivery of six new wide-body aircraft, five Airbus A380s and one Boeing 777 and the opening of a new dedicated lounge at Shanghai Pudong International Airport. A further two new aircraft are scheduled to be delivered before the end of the financial year (31 March 2011). 



Capacity measured in Available Seat Kilometres (ASKM), grew by 13.9 percent, whilst passenger traffic carried measured in Revenue Passenger Kilometres (RPKM) was up 19.4 percent.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^not the $1 billion+ I thought it would be but... WOW.


----------



## noir-dresses

Very, very good. Would like to see a chart with the top 50 airline's report as well, so we can compare.


----------



## Cayman

Most important is the Passenger seat factor at 81.2 percent, which flies right in the face of those that say EK flies empty planes.

Very impressive results!


----------



## Cayman

To put this achievement in perspective, BA's half year profits (after 2 years of losses) are a mere USD 252M!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Nasair launches its maiden flight to Dubai*

By MD RASOOLDEEN | ARAB NEWS | Published: Nov 1, 2010 21:37 Updated: Nov 1, 2010 22:04 

*RIYADH: Nasair launched its maiden flight to Dubai on Monday, making it the third destination in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) from the Kingdom.*

Ayed Al-Jeaid, chairman of National Air Services (NAS), hosted the airline's crew and cabin staff at a ceremonial pre-departure ceremony at King Khalid International Airport (KKIA) on Monday. Simon Stewart, nasair chief executive officer (CEO), and a number of senior airport officials were present at the launching ceremony.

With promotional fare starting from SR199, nasair will operate a frequency of five flights a week from Riyadh on Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays. The airline plans to operate a similar flight to Dubai from Jeddah this week. The Jeddah-Dubai sector will have three flights from Jeddah on Mondays, Thursdays and Saturdays.

"Dubai is the third nasair destination after Sharjah and Abu Dhabi," said Stewart, adding that the new destination comes from nasair’s keenness to expand its international route map as well to cater for the increasing passenger traffic to and from Dubai. "We have plans to increase the frequency from Riyadh from five to seven in December," he added.

Describing Dubai as an important destination in the Gulf region from the Saudi capital, Stewart said it attracted 18.4 million passengers who traveled during the first half of year 2010, a growth rate nearing 14 percent over the same period in 2009.

Stewart attributed this dramatic increase in the number of passengers from Dubai airport and other Gulf airports to the growing rates of travel, tourism and commercial air transport to and from the Middle East. The International Air Transport Association (IATA) expects the continued growth of the travel market in the Middle East until 2010, at a rate of 6.9 percent annually, compared to an expected average global growth rate of 4.8 percent. “Throughout this period, Dubai Airport has maintained its leading position as one of the fastest growing airports in the region,” he said.

Expressing his happiness over the launch, Al-Jeaid said the new route would promote business and leisure travelers from between Dubai and the Kingdom.

The airline currently operates flights between Jeddah to Abu Dhabi and Sharjah on a daily basis and also five flights per week between Riyadh and Sharjah. It also operates two flights from Madinah to Sharjah twice a week.

http://arabnews.com/economy/article177662.ece

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Singapore Airlines to link Abu Dhabi and Tokyo_ http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5161-singapore-airlines-to-link-abu-dhabi-and-tokyo/

_Etihad wins corporate treasurer of the year award_ http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5160-etihad-wins-corporate-treasurer-of-the-year-award/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai announces new flights to Saudi Arabia, Turkmenistan*

_Flydubai flights to the Saudi city of Abha and the Turkmen capital of Ashgabat will begin later this month._

# Staff Report | Published: 14:05 November 1, 2010









_A flydubai plane takes off from Dubai. The low-cost airline will add flights to the Saudi city of Abha and the Turkmen capital Ashgabat this month.

* Image Credit: Gulf News Archive/Virendra Saklani_

Dubai: The flydubai airline, described as Dubai's first low cost airline, made another double route announcement on Monday, taking the airline's network to 28 destinations.

Flights to the Saudi city of Abha and the Turkmen capital of Ashgabat will begin later this month.

The CEO of flydubai, Gaith Al Gaith, said: "We are delighted to be able to announce the expansion of our route network today to these two very different but significant points. flydubai's flights to Abha in the South West of Saudi Arabia will be the first direct flights from the city to the UAE and we are confident there will be a significant demand for this route. People travelling from Abha have had very few direct international flights to choose from and the addition of this new flydubai service will ensure the time and cost taken to travel from Abha to the UAE and beyond will be significantly reduced."

"These flights also mark our introduction to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, which we are very excited about, and mean we can now count flights to every country in the GCC in our network," Al Gaith said.

Abha is the capital of Asir province, in south west Saudi Arabia. The city is a burgeoning tourist destination, with the summer Abha Festival a draw for visitors, as well as the incredibly impressive Al Habala village, which is 2,000 metres above sea level. The stunning site features stone and mud houses built precariously on the side of a steep slope. They are only accessible by cable car.

The moderate climate is also a major attraction for the city especially in the summer months – Abha sees the highest rainfall in the Kingdom, and is significantly cooler than other parts of the country, meaning it is a great place to escape the summer heat.

Al Gaith continued: "Our second new route is Ashgabat, the capital of Turkmenistan. Situated across the Caspian Sea from Baku, Azerbaijan, which has proven to be a good route since its launch last year. We believe Ashgabat will also develop into a successful route for flydubai. Central Asia is a growing market, and the nations in the region are beginning to flourish, attracting international business and tourism."

"Turkmenistan is perhaps best known for its wonderful carpets and rich gas reserves, so there is tremendous business potential in the area. The introduction of flydubai’s low-cost quality travel will help entrepreneurs on both sides to take advantage of the opportunities which exist for trade and tourism between our two countries," Al Gaith said.

The Turkmen capital, Ashgabat, is a relatively new city, but the historically significant Silk Road ran through the country, meaning there has been much activity and history in the area for many centuries.

The Parthian Empire was found in the area that is now Turkmenistan, and the Persians had a great influence on the region, meaning a trip to the Ashgabat National History Museum is well worth the effort.

Flights from Dubai to Abha begin on November 23, offering three-weekly flights on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays, until January 17, 2011 when flights will operate daily, a spokesman for flydubai said.

Flight FZ811 departs Dubai at 0100hrs, arriving in Abha at 0255hrs local time. The return flight FZ812 takes off for Dubai Terminal 2 at 0340hrs, landing in Dubai at 0715hrs UAE time.

Flights to Abha begin at Dh450 per person, including one piece of hand luggage weighing 10kg. Flights from Abha to Dubai start at 460 riyals, with a 10kg piece of hand luggage included.

The service to Ashgabat begins on Tuesday 30 November, flying twice a week, a company spokesman said. Flight FZ731 departs Dubai on a Tuesday at 0810hrs touching down in Turkmenistan at 1140hrs local time. Return flight FZ732 leaves on a Tuesday at 1225hrs, reaching Dubai Terminal 2 at 1400hrs.

FZ731 leaves Dubai on a Friday at 1150hrs, landing in Ashgabat at 1520hrs. FZ732 departs Ashgabat on a Thursday at 1605hrs and lands in Dubai at 1740hrs local time. Flights to Ashgabat start at Dh1,025. Flights from Ashgabat to Dubai start at $285.

_Gulf News_


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2010/10/bca_bsi_10_27_10.html

Found this on Boeing's web site regarding Fly Dubai's new Sky Interior on their 738's.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*40 new Black Hawk aircraft on their way*

Martin Croucher | Last Updated: Nov 3, 2010









_A Black Hawk helicopter at the Dubai Helicopter Exhibition at Airport Expo Centre.

Jaime Puebla / The National_

DUBAI // A squadron of the most advanced Black Hawk helicopters on the market will be delivered to the Ministry of Defence over the next two years under a deal made through the US government.

The manufacturer Sikorsky said yesterday it had sold the 40 aircraft to the US Defence Security Cooperation Agency, which will then deliver them to the Emirates.

The model UH-60M helicopters were sold to the US government for $600 million (Dh2.2bn), said Joseph Gigantelli, the Sikorsky vice-president for Europe and the Middle East.

The cost to the Ministry of Defence was not disclosed.

"The first M models will be delivered in February next year," Mr Gigantelli said. "The first shipment will be for three airplanes."

The deal was broken down into two stages, said Mr Gigantelli, with 14 aircraft being ordered in 2009 and the remaining 26 ordered this year.

The aircraft will be sold "green" from the factory, he said, meaning that they will not have been weaponised. The Black Hawks will be the UAE's second major purchase from Sikorsky, company officials said, following the purchase of 10 older "Lima" version of the UH-60 model in 2008, one of which was the centrepiece of the Heli-Show in Dubai's Airport Expo yesterday.

The differences between the two models involve a digital glass cockpit, composite rotor blades and a faster engine, said Gareth Jennings, the managing editor of Jane's Missiles and Rockets.

"The Gulf states are looking to procure the very latest up-to-date kit available to ensure the capability of their armed forces," he said.

[email protected] / _The National_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Helishow 2010 takes off in full swing*

United Arab Emirates: 15 hours, 29 minutes ago | PRESS RELEASE

_The much-awaited fourth edition of the Dubai Helishow, the Middle East's largest trade show for the helicopter industry, opened its doors today at the Dubai Airport Expo Centre. The three-day event was inaugurated by Sheikh Majid bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Culture and Art. _









_Dubai Helishow opening._

Held under the patronage of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of UAE, and Ruler of Dubai, the industry's third largest exhibition in the world after Heli-Expo, USA and Helitech, UK show is organized by Mediac Communications & Exhibitions LLC, at the Dubai Airport Expo Centre from November 2nd to the 4th, 2010.

This year's show has already generated an unparalleled turnout in terms of exhibitors. hosting over 100 exhibitors within the air rescue, search & rescue, and medical transport industry. It is hosting a range of innovative products, technology, and services. The three-day event has started attracting senior level buyers and business visitors from various sectors, and around 3000 visitors is estimated to be attending.

Furthermore, the growing helicopter industry in the region is out in full strength at the event, with top national and international names being present, including Boeing, the world's leading aerospace company and largest manufacturer of commercial and military aircraft. In addition to the Abu Dhabi Police, Frasca, Abu Dhabi Aviation, Eurocopter, Lockheed Martin, Aerogulf Services Co, Skytrac, and Vertical Aviation.

Speaking on the opening day, Mr. Abdulla Abulhoul, CEO, Mediac Communications & Exhibitions LLC, said, "We are ecstatic to be reunited once again with the national and international exhibitors, commercial buyers, key manufacturers, operators, and prominent decision makers from government agencies/defense organizations. With all the substantial arrangements in place, the exhibitors are already optimistic about this year's edition of the Dubai Helishow, and we anticipate a larger audience than the previous editions."

Additionally, the 2010 edition will host discussion groups and presentations throughout its course. The first day witnessed a discussion group, which was hosted for the first time in the VIP area of the Dubai Helishow by the MedEvac Foundation International. The debate tackled the advancement in the Medical Transport worldwide through the support of research, education, outreach and other charitable services.

The first Military & Homeland Security Exhibition is also taking place during the three-day event. The exhibition and conference will bring into sharp focus the growing market for homeland security, homeland defense solutions, and provide visitors access to a comprehensive set of product and service providers. 

http://www.ameinfo.com/247629.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Astana redirects Dubai flights to Abu Dhabi*

_Monday, November 01, 2010 - Kazakhstan’s national carrier Air Astana has redirected its regular flight route with the United Arab Emirates (UAE) from Dubai to Abu Dhabi._









_Air Astana flights to the UAE will now land in Abu Dhabi rather than Dubai _

Starting Sunday, passengers flying between Kazakhstan and the Emirates can only fly directly to the international airport at Abu Dhabi, its capital city.

The public was told of the route change three days in advance. In a press release issued Thursday, Air Astana said it will no longer serve Dubai.

The airline company noted that the distance from Abu Dhabi airport to the center of Dubai by car “is just one hour.”

“The change of operating airport in UAE has happened for reasons beyond the airline's control, due to restrictions imposed by Civil Aviation authorities of Dubai,” the press release said. It did not divulge further details.

The Kazakh air operator said it has made arrangements for passengers already booked to Dubai.

“(Air Astana) will provide transportation between Abu Dhabi and the city center of Dubai as well as the airport of Dubai, and will be assisting transit passengers to make their connections to their final destinations,” the airline promised.

Flights will leave from Kazakhstan’s Astana capital to Abu Dhabi four times a week by Airbus A320 and A321 aircraft and at the same scheduled times as former departures to Dubai.

The company will operate a flight a day from Almaty, the business capital, to the Emirates’ capital city.

In an upbeat note, the press release listed a number of positives about Abu Dhabi airport, including high-speed road links to the other emirates and easy air access to major world destinations.

Abu Dhabi is “unquestionably one of the world’s up-and-coming destinations for business and leisure travelers alike,” Air Astana said.

http://centralasianewswire.com/Busi...lights-tonbspAbu-Dhabi/viewstory.aspx?id=2191


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Airport Free Zone signs Transguard contract*









_The headquarters of Dubai Airport Freezone (DAFZ) which has signed a security contract with Transguard _



> by Jennifer Eagle on Nov 2, 2010
> 
> Dubai Airport Freezone (DAFZ) has signed a contract with Transguard Group, an Emirates Group Company, to upgrade its security operations.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...-airport-free-zone-signs-transguard-contract/


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^Parisian Girl I think we should focus less on posting all aviation news articles, and post just the key ones - so there's more room for discussion, rather than just a one-way stream of info. just my opinion.


----------



## Parisian Girl

luv2bebrown said:


> ^^Parisian Girl I think we should focus less on posting all aviation news articles, and post just the key ones - so there's more room for discussion, rather than just a one-way stream of info. just my opinion.


Hi luv2bebrown, Yeah, I know what you mean alright. But that's cool though, everyone here is entitled to their own opinion. I only post this stuff so the guys here can check out what's going on with UAE aviation in general. But you know what, if the mods want to delete some of these articles/posts and just leave the main ones/most important ones then that's fine by me. Seriously. I have no problem with that whatsoever. I've said this before anyway. :cheers:

I'll leave it up to the mods. They can have a look here and decide what should stay and what we can probably do without.


----------



## noir-dresses

Keep them coming PG, I like it.

Nothing wrong with good info.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Parisian Girl said:


> Hi luv2bebrown, Yeah, I know what you mean alright. But that's cool though, everyone here is entitled to their own opinion. I only post this stuff so the guys here can check out what's going on with UAE aviation in general. But you know what, if the mods want to delete some of these articles/posts and just leave the main ones/most important ones then that's fine by me. Seriously. I have no problem with that whatsoever. I've said this before anyway. :cheers:
> 
> I'll leave it up to the mods. They can have a look here and decide what should stay and what we can probably do without.


Noway to stop posting ....why do u think its not important...luv3brown....I am much impressed by Parisian Girl that every day there is news about UAE avaiation and keep this thread live...and If you just look at Main Articals and miss sub articals then its useless and will have half knowledge and half knowledge is more dengerous ..u know.......Parisian Girl...keep it up....and nice job...


----------



## luv2bebrown

whatever floats your boat


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> whatever floats your boat


It's all good buddy, don't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## Parisian Girl

noir-dresses said:


> Keep them coming PG, I like it.
> 
> Nothing wrong with good info.





firoz bharmal said:


> Noway to stop posting ....why do u think its not important...luv3brown....I am much impressed by Parisian Girl that every day there is news about UAE avaiation and keep this thread live...and If you just look at Main Articals and miss sub articals then its useless and will have half knowledge and half knowledge is more dengerous ..u know.......Parisian Girl...keep it up....and nice job...


Thanks a lot guys! I appreciate the feedback. As you say, it's all good. Nothing wrong with keeping up to date with what's happening throughout the entire UAE aviation industry. In end end, that is the real purpose of this thread after all.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE Air Force seals Dh1.1b deal*

_Books 60 Sikorsky BlackHawk helicopters at Dubai Helishow_

# Staff Report | Published: 00:00 November 4, 2010 | Gulf News









_Visitors evince keen interest in the latest helicopter models on display at the Abu Dhabi Aviation stall, during the Dubai Helishow 2010 at Airport Expo.

* Image Credit: Ahmad Ramzan/Gulf News_

Dubai: Organisers of the fourth edition of the Dubai Helishow confirmed a Dh1.1 billion ($300 million) deal between the UAE Air Force and Sikorsky Aircraft.

As part of the deal, the UAE will take delivery of a total of 60 BlackHawk utility helicopters, with a direct order from Sikorsky for 20 UH-60L BlackHawks worth $300 million.

At the show, the UAE Airforce displayed one of the previously delivered aircraft, weaponised and fitted with the Flir Systems Star Safire with a stabilised, multi-sensor system.

Joseph Gigantelli, Sikorsky vice-president for Europe, Middle East, Turkey and Africa, said: "The new 40 UH-60M aircraft will be released in February 2011 with deliveries running through 2013. We have already sold into Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Jordon, Egypt, Bahrain and we will be looking at Kuwait and Qatar as well in the future."

Phoenix Aviation UK also announced their GCAA Design Organisation Approval (DOA). The accreditation is the first-of-its-kind in the region to target helicopters and small jets.

*Well-placed*

Phoenix is uniquely placed to offer high-end designs and installation of avionics and mission enhancing systems.

Alastair MacGregor, Dir-ector of Sales and Business Development said: "We are delighted to have achieved this distinction and this will position us perfectly to offer a country modification service direct to the operator". Abdullah Abulhoul, CEO of Mediac Communications and Exhibitions, organisers of the show said: "The first day of the show had an excellent turnout with some strong meetings held between key players in the industry. We're looking forward to more great announcements and deals through the remainder of the show in all sectors."

Ivan Kristoff, founder, EIGER Rope Access Work will hold a workshop today to present a study on the High-Rise Emergency and Aerial Rescue Team's work (H.E.A.R.T.), which played an important role in the development of safety standards for buildings in Canada.

The Dubai Helishow concludes today at the Dubai Airport Expo Centre.

*Security is top priority*

Saif Mohammad Al Suwaidi, Director-General of the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA), stressed that the UAE considers civil aviation security our top priority. This is achieved by implementing the highest levels of international security standards backed up with state-of-the-art technology.

The UAE has endeavoured and practiced assisting various states in combating threats to aviation security in every possible way.

The UAE also believes that any threat or gap in its aviation security can directly affect the security of other countries.

In view of the discovery of explosives in a cargo consignment at Dubai and at other airports in Europe, the UAE has been assisting international civil aviation agencies to address the issue and prevent any future threat to civil aviation.

Simultaneously, all possible measures as stipulated in the National Civil Aviation Security Programme are being considered internally, in coordination with concerned stakeholders, to ensure the safety of passenger as well as cargo flights operating to and from the UAE.

As the designated authority for aviation security within the UAE, the GCAA is constantly monitoring the security situation at its airports and is equipped to take necessary action as deemed necessary.

_Gulf News_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai airspace moves to federal administration*

_*New law brings DCAA under federal authority*_

By Staff | Published Thursday, November 04, 2010









_Dubai airspace will now be under the federal aviation authority. Picture used for illustrative purposes only. (FILE)_

The federal aviation authority will be able to conduct flights to Dubai airports as it deems fit, according to a new decree.

The decree to this effect was issued by His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.

The new law seeks to bring policies and management of Dubai's civil aviation operations in line with federal legislation with the emirate’s airspace moving under the administration of the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority.

The Law No.19 of 2010 regulates the power and functions of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority (DCAA) as established under Law No 21. Of 2007.

The law goes on to define how environmental and consumer protection policies will be shaped.

Following the signing of a memorandum of understanding specifying air cargo rights at Dubai's airports, the DCAA will work in coordination with federal authorities to ensure all its obligations are fulfilled.

In addition to stipulating that the Director General of Dubai Civil Aviation will be appointed by royal decree, Law No.19 also states that federal authorities will be allowed to inspect airports and related facilities freely and without restriction. 

The law is effective from its date of issuance and will be published in the official gazette.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad sees its traffic up 16% in 2010*

_*Airline celebrating seventh anniversary confident of better show next year*_

By Reuters | Published Thursday, November 04, 2010









_Etihad is celebrating its seventh year of operation. (FILE)_

Abu Dhabi's Etihad Airways expects its passenger traffic to grow to 7.3 million in 2010, up about 16 per cent from the previous year, the company said on Thursday.

Average load factor is expected to rise to 77 per cent in 2010 from 74 per cent last year, the government-owned airline said in a statement on the eve of its seventh anniversary.

Cargo tonnage is seen increasing 20 per cent.

Etihad has flown over 26 million passengers during its seven years and its fleet has grown to 57 aircraft in 2010, it said.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates says all A380s flying on schedule*

Nov 04, 2010 at 10:46 









_An Emirates A380 aircraft. Photograph: Getty Images _

By Reuters

*DUBAI - Emirates Airline, the Arab world's largest carrier, said its fleet of Airbus A380 aircraft was operating as scheduled after a Qantas A380 suffered a major engine failure earlier in the day.*

"All of our Emirates A380's are operating as scheduled," a spokesperson for the company said on Thursday.

The Qantas jet suffered trouble with one of its four engines shortly after it had left Singapore en route for Sydney, forcing it to turn back and make an emergency landing. None of the 459 people on board was injured.

http://business.maktoob.com/20090000524940/Emirates_says_all_A380s_flying_on_schedule/Article.htm

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*FlyDubai signs $320 mln aircraft deals*_

Nov 03, 2010 at 13:01 









_Flydubai chief executive officer Ghaith al-Ghaith speaks during an interview on the sidelines of Arabian Travel Market Exhibition in Dubai on May 04, 2010. Photograph: AFP _

By Reuters

*DUBAI - Low-cost Dubai carrier flydubai has signed sale and leaseback deals on four Boeing 737-800 NG aircraft valued at $320 million at list prices with Dublin-based aircraft leasing company Avolon.*

The deal follows agreements with BBAM and GE Capital Aviation Services to finance nine aircraft, and brings the total value of deals in the past five weeks to $1 billion, the company said on Wednesday.

"Our next 13 aircraft are now completely financed, which takes us through to December of next year," chief executive Ghaith al-Ghaith said. "This is a further indication that the international financing community views flydubai and Dubai itself as a good investment for the future."

A spat between global airlines over export credit agencies financing Gulf Arab carriers has escalated over the past month with leading airlines calling on Europe and the United States to implement a 20 percent export financing cap.

U.S. and European airlines say Gulf rivals get subsidies and export credits allowing them to grow at a breakneck pace and take market share, which airlines such as Dubai's Emirates deny.

In June, Dubai announced plans to more than double flydubai's capital to 500 million dirhams ($136 million).

Flydubai, which started commercial flights in June 2009, competes with airlines including United Arab Emirates-based Air Arabia and Kuwait's Jazeera Airways.

The airline operates a fleet of nine Boeing 737-800NG aircraft, servicing 24 destinations within a five-hour flight radius from Dubai. It expects to receive four more aircraft -- new Boeing Sky Interior 737-800NG -- before the end of the year. 

http://business.maktoob.com/20090000524772/FlyDubai_signs_320_mln_aircraft_deals/Article.htm


----------



## Cayman

Emirates is actually a beneficiary of the Qantas fiasco, espcially on the Singapore-Sydney leg as both the primary operators (Qantas and Singapore) are not operting A380 on the sector at the moment.

Emirates and Air France have GP7200 engines manufactured by Engine Alliance (General Electric and Prat and Whitney venture).


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^yup. everytime theres a BA strike, a France airport worker strike, a volcano eruption, a Qantas engine blowing up etc... Emirates is there to pick up the slack AND raise their fares selectively to take advantage of these sudden demand imbalances.


----------



## firoz bharmal

luv2bebrown said:


> ^^yup. everytime theres a BA strike, a France airport worker strike, a volcano eruption, a Qantas engine blowing up etc... Emirates is there to pick up the slack AND raise their fares selectively to take advantage of these sudden demand imbalances.


If it is so then its not good...taking advantage of needful people....but its business .... someday viceversa could be happen...


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^vice versa does happen.

look what happened to Emirates profit in 2008-2009.

and look what happened during the Iceland volcano airspace shutdown. Emirates increased sales to North America, but had big time losses on its European sectors, and paid for the expenses of all its passengers.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates cancels flights to Jakarta due to volcanic ash*



> _Emirates advised all passengers due to travel to Indonesia in the next day to check flight status prior to departure_
> 
> By Arno Maierbrugger, Deputy Business Editor | Published: 17:27 November 6, 2010
> 
> Dubai: Emirates has cancelled its flights EK356/EK357 and EK358/EK359 from Dubai to Jakarta and back on November 6 due to a cloud of volcanic ash from the Merapi volcano in Indonesia, a spokesperson of the airline confirmed to Gulf News . All affected passengers from these flights were offered hotel accommodation in Dubai. The spokesperson said Emirates is monitoring the situation closely and will provide further updates when available.
> 
> Emirates advised all passengers due to travel to Indonesia in the next day to check flight status prior to departure. The airlines said it is regretting any inconvenience caused as the safety of its passengers and crew “is always of paramount importance.”


_Gulf News_


----------



## noir-dresses

Just got back from Paris yesterday, must say I'm glad to be home, and far away from that head ache.

Once we got off the plane, and worked our way to the airport bus to take us to the city the bus driver's decided to go on strike all of a sudden. It all got crazy, there were people who already had their luggage stored, and the bus driver's didn't care, they just wanted to drive away. People were laying infront of the bus not letting the driver leave untill they got their luggage back. 

The airport was soo dirty, and ungly, especially terminal one. Service was shit, for people who work in that sector have a lot of attitude.

Dubai is so much better in every aspect, hand's down.

Paris seem's to be getting worse, and worse as year's go by, and I'm glad it's not my problem any more.

Stay away. :bash:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates plane in near miss at Dubai airport*

_*Flight from Kerala took off after touchdown to avoid another plane on same runway*_

By Bindu Suresh Rai | Published Sunday, November 07, 2010









_Dubai airport is the busiest in the region (File)_

A major air disaster was averted on Sunday morning in Dubai when an Emirates flight took off mere seconds after touching down because another carrier was already on the same runway.

"Emirates flight EK523 from Trivandrum to Dubai landed at 0722 on November 7, 2010. The aircraft initiated a go-around sequence at the time of landing, after momentarily touching the runway. This is a standard procedure initiated by crew or Air Traffic Control to ensure the safe operation of the flight," said an Emirates spokesperson.

"The safety of our passengers and crew is of paramount importance and will not be compromised,” the spokesperson added.

The near miss involved flight number EK523, arriving at 7am from the South Indian city of Thiruvananthapuram. A passenger onboard the carrier confirmed the incident with Emirates 24|7, saying the pilot made this announcement over the public address system.

Dr Ashok D, 43, who was aboard the A330-200 flight, said: “The flight had already been delayed considering we were scheduled to arrive at 6.20am, but made landing at 7am. Yet, as soon as the plane touched down, it was airborne again within seconds.

“Many passengers were still asleep at the time, but the few of us who were awake were quite alarmed by this as the plane took off at a very steep angle – almost 45 degrees.

“It was within five minutes that the pilot announced over the PA system, apologising for the inconvenience, and saying that because there was another plane already on the runway, he was forced to take off immediately.”

Dr Ashok said the plane circled the airspace for another 20 minutes, before it landed “in a different area from where we normally land; the bus ride to Terminal 3 took another 20 minutes”.

When contacted, both Emirates airline and Dubai Airports said they are investigating the matter.

“All of us are grateful to the pilot’s vigilance, because had he hesitated even for a second, who knows what could have happened,” the passenger stated.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates, Etihad stop hauling Yemen cargo*

_*Embargoes follow discovery of two mail bombs last week; Etihad also ceases shipments from Somalia*_

By AP | Published Sunday, November 07, 2010









_Emirates and Etihad have stopped carrying cargo from Yemen as a precaution following the discovery of two bombs shipped as air freight. (FILE)_

The UAE’s two main airlines say they have stopped carrying cargo from Yemen as a precaution following the discovery of two mail bombs shipped as air freight.

The region’s biggest airline Emirates and Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways each confirmed the cargo embargoes in response to questions on Sunday.

Etihad said it has also ceased cargo shipments from Somalia.

The UAE late last week said it was tightening security at the country’s airports to more closely monitor goods from certain unnamed countries.

One of two packages in last week’s mail bomb plot was discovered by UAE authorities in Dubai.

_Emirates 24|7_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates flights to Jakarta operating as normal from November 8*

* Gulf News Report | Published: 18:55 November 7, 2010

Dubai: Emirates late on Sunday announced that it has reinstated its flights EK358/EK359 to Jakarta. The evening flight EK358 departed from Dubai on Sunday.

All flights between Dubai and Jakarta would operate as normal from Monday, November 8, Emirates said.

However, the company spokesman emphasised that the situation may change, and advised all passengers due to travel to and from Jakarta in the next few days to check their flight status at the www.emirates.com website prior to departure.

The airline said that all re-issue and cancellation fees would be waived while the disruption continued.

_Gulf News_


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates is up to 14 Super Jumbo's in it's fleet now, the latest edition should be used to resume the JFK service on the 8th. 

If I am correct they should recieve one more before the year is over.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ae-seeks-5bn-deal-to-double-apache-fleet.html

UAE want's to double it's fleet of Apache Longbow attack helicopter's to sixty in a potential five billion dollar deal.

That's roughly the amount the UK has, amazing considering it's such a small country with a big stick.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates’ A380 back on New York route*

_*Airline offers a sky full of choices with jumbo-sized capacity boost to the US*_

By Staff | Published Monday, November 08, 2010









_Emirates has launched double daily flights to Houston and Los Angeles in the US. (SUPPLIED)_

Emirates’ flagship A380 superjumbo made its much-anticipated return to New York on Monday, just days after the airline launched double daily flights to Houston and Los Angeles.

The new services represent a boost in capacity on Emirates’ US routes of almost 50 per cent.

“Aviation is a key catalyst for stimulating economic activity and with Emirates now operating 49 flights per week to our four American gateways, our new services will generate a raft of benefits for trade, commerce and tourism for both the Middle East region and the USA,” said Nigel Page, Senior Vice-President of Commercial Operations for Americas and Africa.

“Whether it is through our recent aircraft and engine orders with Boeing and GE; or by providing ever-increasing choice and access for travellers, Emirates is committed to supporting economic growth and meeting the needs of our customers. As this latest expansion demonstrates, the USA is a very important and growing market in our global route network and we will continue to look for new opportunities to enhance our service provision,” Page continued.

The US and the UAE enjoy a robust and fast-growing trade and investment relationship. Since Emirates launched its first flight to New York in 2004, the value of trade between the two countries has almost tripled, reaching $12.7 billion in the 12 months to June 2010.

Over 750 US firms have set up offices in Dubai and 400,000 American business and leisure travellers visited the emirate last year, a 23 per cent increase from 2007-08.

In July this year, Emirates ordered 30 Boeing 777-300ER aircraft and placed a $2bn order for US-manufactured GE90-115B engines to power the ultra-long-range aircraft, which will add to the airline’s fleet of 65 777-300ER and 777-200LR that are currently in service.

The Boeing 777 and Airbus A380 aircraft which operate Emirates’ US routes offer the highest standards of passenger comfort, with luxurious private suites in First Class, lie-flat beds in Business Class and generously-sized Economy Class seats.

Passengers in all classes can lose themselves in the much-enjoyed ICE entertainment system. There are more than 1,000 channels of on-demand entertainment to choose from, including 200 movies from around the world, 100 TV channels, more than 500 audio channels, 100 video games and news, sports and business headlines.

Customers can also look forward to gourmet chef prepared food in all cabins and seamless transfers to a global network of over 100 destinations through Emirates’ state-of-the-art Terminal 3 hub in Dubai.

Page added: “Thanks to Emirates’ new services, customers travelling to or from the US can now look forward to more choice, convenience and comfort than ever before.”

Emirates currently flies nonstop to four American cities: New York, Houston, Los Angeles and San Francisco. Emirates was the first carrier to launch non-stop operations from Dubai to both Houston, which started on December 3, 2007; and Los Angeles, which began services on October 26, 2008.

From Monday, Flight EK201 will be operated by an A380 aircraft departing Dubai at 0830, arriving New York at 1350 the same day. EK202 departs JFK at 2300, arriving Dubai at 2030 the following day.

Flight EK217, Emirates’ second daily service to Los Angeles, departs Dubai at 0315, arriving at Los Angeles International at 0745 the same day. The return flight leaves Los Angeles at 1000, arriving in Dubai at 1350 the following day.

Houston’s second service, Flight EK213, departs Dubai daily at 0245, arriving at George Bush International Airport at 0905 the same day. The return sector departs Houston at 1145, arriving in Dubai at 1220 the following day.

_Emirates 24|7_







noir-dresses said:


> Emirates is up to 14 Super Jumbo's in it's fleet now, the latest edition should be used to resume the JFK service on the 8th.


:cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

I just read that article, and was about to post it, then I stopped knowing you would take care of that.

A Super Jumbo to JFK, and double the flight's to San Fran, and LA. Now that is just great. 

I wish Canada opened up to Emirates, but hey what's to say they won't in the future.

Now I'm interested to know what new routes Emirates will open up this year.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad joins the artistic crowd*









_Etihad and Opera Gallery Middle East introduce Art Connect. _

by ASC Staff on Nov 8, 2010 

Etihad Airways is catering to the tastes of art buffs by launching a new initiative called Art Connect.

Art Connect has a number of elements, including a monthly exhibition of masterpieces and contemporary art in the Etihad premium lounges in Terminal 1 and Terminal 3 at Abu Dhabi Airport.

Travellers flying in Etihad’s premium cabins will also have the chance to browse a bespoke brochure of artwork designed for all budgets – seemingly a first for any airline – from December.

Peter Baumgartner, Etihad Airways’ chief commercial officer, said: “Etihad is proud to contribute to Abu Dhabi’s growing reputation as a centre for art. Art Connect will offer members a fantastic array of local and international art, on display and for purchase, which will create a unique atmosphere in our lounges and aboard our aircraft.”

Etihad plans to introduce a special ‘Art Channel’ on its in-flight entertainment service, hosted by Bertrand Epaud, director of Opera Gallery Middle East, which has helped create the program.

An Art Educational television program, which will promote art with local universities and education establishments, will also be aired.

Epaud, said: “Everyone at Opera Gallery is thrilled to be starting this innovative new project with Etihad Airways. Etihad customers will have access to many of the world’s finest works of art that we offer which we believe will be hugely popular.”

Membership of Art Connect can be obtained through the Etihad Guest loyalty program.

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5190-etihad-joins-the-artistic-crowd/

RELATED ARTICLES: IN PICTURES: Etihad celebrates seventh birthday






noir-dresses said:


> I just read that article, and was about to post it, then I stopped knowing you would take care of that.
> 
> A Super Jumbo to JFK, and double the flight's to San Fran, and LA. Now that is just great.
> 
> I wish Canada opened up to Emirates, but hey what's to say they won't in the future.
> 
> Now I'm interested to know what new routes Emirates will open up this year.


Gotta be on your toes around here!  It's all good whoever posts this stuff though. 

Yes, it's great news for sure. Emirates goes from strength to strength all the time. It's a remarkable story. 

I think in time once the dust has settled on this whole Canada/UAE thing that Canada will do the right thing and open up to Emirates. It only makes sense in the end and will benefit both sides, so why not?! The nature of this business is to expand and grow and makes lots of money. It's inevitable I feel.


----------



## abdoooz

noir-dresses said:


> I just read that article, and was about to post it, then I stopped knowing you would take care of that.
> 
> A Super Jumbo to JFK, and double the flight's to San Fran, and LA. Now that is just great.
> 
> I wish Canada opened up to Emirates, but hey what's to say they won't in the future.
> 
> Now I'm interested to know what new routes Emirates will open up this year.


What Emirates needs is to open routes to ex-CIS countries. I've been travelling recently to Kazakhstan, and there are only 3 options to use..
3 Flights weekly on Air Arabia (from Sharjah)
daily Flights on Air Astana (from Abu Dhabi since nov 1...used to be Dubai T1)
3 Flights weekly on Etihad (Abu Dhabi)

The flights are always full, and there is a huge demand, either from companies doing business there or from Kazakh coming for Tourism or connections..!

To be honest, the country is beautiful and is full of business. Almaty is one of the most beautiful cities i've been to, and business there is booming. You can see all expensive brand shops and expensive cars driving around.. (Mafias :dunno

Uzbekistan has lots of Tourism, as well as Azrabijan, and Tajikistan. I feel that Emirates has abandoned this area..

Moreover, Flights to Argentina would be good...they're only serving 1 destination in South America


----------



## killerk

noir-dresses said:


> I just read that article, and was about to post it, then I stopped knowing you would take care of that.
> 
> A Super Jumbo to JFK, and double the flight's to San Fran, and LA. Now that is just great.
> 
> I wish Canada opened up to Emirates, but hey what's to say they won't in the future.
> 
> Now I'm interested to know what new routes Emirates will open up this year.


double flights to SFO????? I thought the double flights were to Houston and LA!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE slaps Canada with visa requirements amid spat*

By ADAM SCHRECK | The Associated Press | Tuesday, November 9, 2010; 8:07 AM

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates -- The United Arab Emirates will soon force Canadians to get a visa to travel to the Arabian Gulf federation as ties sour between the once-close countries.

The new requirement announced by the UAE's embassy in Ottawa comes amid an increasingly bitter spat centered on landing rights for Emirati airliners. The dispute has already cost Canada access to a military air base that is a crucial link in the supply line for its mission in Afghanistan.

Previously Canadians, like travelers from the U.S., much of Europe and a number of other countries, generally didn't have to apply for a visa before coming to the Emirates and simply had their passports stamped on arrival.

That visa waiver policy will no longer apply to Canada because relations had dipped to a point where they were "neither healthy nor hopeful," according to an official source in the UAE capital Abu Dhabi with knowledge of the matter.

"The visa waivers are granted to countries with a special relationship ... built on economic and other areas of close and growing cooperation," said the person, who was granted anonymity to speak freely about diplomatic matters. "The current status of relations with the government in Canada compared with other countries on the visa waiver program is at a much lower level... It isn't fair to include it with countries with which we have a healthy and productive relationship." 

Emiratis need a visa to travel to Canada.

Some 25,000 Canadians live in the Emirates, which is Canada's largest trade partner in the Middle East, according to the UAE. About 200 Canadian companies have operations in the Gulf state.

Jacques Labrie, a spokesman for Canada's Foreign Affairs minister, confirmed that all Canadians traveling to the UAE will need visas beginning Jan. 2.

"All sovereign states have the right to decide the entry requirements for visitors to their countries," Labrie said in an e-mail.

Emirati officials have ratcheted up the pressure on Ottawa after failing to secure additional landing rights for their growing government-backed airlines.

Abu Dhabi last month moved to bar Canada from using a secretive air base outside Dubai that was expected to play an important role in the drawdown of Canadian troops and equipment from Afghanistan. Canada contributes about 2,900 troops to the NATO-led mission.

A UAE official has said the Emirates lobbied against Canada's bid for a non-permanent United Nations Security Council seat. Canada pulled out of the race after falling behind rivals in an early round of voting in what was seen as a significant setback for the G-7 economic power. 

The UAE has pushed Canada for years to win greater access for its state-run carriers Emirates and Etihad Airways, arguing they should be allowed more flights to keep up with demand. The two carriers are growing rapidly by launching long-haul routes that funnel travelers through their hubs in Dubai and Abu Dhabi for connecting flights.

Air Canada has argued against increasing the flights, saying little passenger traffic originates from the UAE. It says the airlines are merely taking Canadians to third countries with stopovers in the Gulf.

Emirates and Etihad each run three flights a week to Canada, from Dubai and Abu Dhabi respectively.

Emirates, the Mideast's largest airline, uses its biggest plane, the double-decker Airbus A380, on the Dubai-Toronto route. It says the route - served by a wide-body Boeing 777-300ER until June 1 last year - averaged occupancy levels of more than 90 percent throughout 2009, the most recent year for which it had figures available.

Word of the new visa rules comes just over a month after the UAE dropped its threat to ban key data features on BlackBerry smart phones. The devices, popular with affluent UAE residents, are made by Research in Motion Ltd., one of Canada's most prominent companies. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/11/09/AR2010110901892.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad wins world leading airline award*



> November 9, 2010 - 4:54PM
> 
> *AAP*
> 
> Virgin Blue Holdings Ltd's Middle East airline partner Etihad Airways has been named "world's leading airline" for the second year running.
> 
> Etihad received the gong at the World Travel Awards in London.
> 
> The seven-year-old airline was also named "world's best first class" for the third consecutive year.
> 
> The awards were based on the online votes of 185,000 industry professionals and consumers.
> 
> © 2010 AAP


http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-new...rld-leading-airline-award-20101109-17lqm.html










_http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5196-video-special-airline-brand-ambassadors/ Katrina Kaif is Etihad's current brand ambassador._


----------



## CityofVillains

*Air France CEO Calls for EU Curbs on Expansion by Gulf Carriers*

By Laurence Frost and Andrea Rothman

Pierre-Henri Gourgeon, chief executive officer for Air France-KLM Group. Photographer: Antoine Antoniol/Bloomberg

Air France-KLM Group is teaming up with Europe’s biggest airlines to push for European Union action to slow the encroachment of Emirates and other Gulf carriers, saying the region’s status as an air-travel hub is under threat.

“Europe is at the crossroads of international air travel, and this is a role we need to value and defend,” Air France Chief Executive Officer Pierre-Henri Gourgeon said in an interview. “What we’re telling the authorities is that we need a strategy that gives us a chance to resist.”

Gourgeon, British Airways Plc CEO Willie Walsh and Deutsche Lufthansa AG’s Wolfgang Mayrhuber are among executives scheduled to attend a meeting of the Association of European Airlines on Oct. 15 in London. They will discuss a joint push with American rivals for a change to the export-guarantee regime and the trans-Atlantic trade agreement that enshrines it, said Christian de Barrin, a spokesman of the Brussels-based industry group.

For the past two decades, the U.S. and Europe have agreed to withhold export credit guarantees from airlines registered in five countries where Airbus SAS and Boeing Co. airliners are built: Britain, France, Germany, Spain and the U.S. This means many European and all American carriers are denied cheaper government-backed plane financing available to rivals from countries including Gulf states.

*‘Home-Country’ Rule*

The role of export financing has ballooned since the credit crunch reduced banks’ willingness to lend. The share of plane deliveries covered by government guarantees more than doubled to 34 percent in 2009, Airbus and Boeing figures show.

“Our ability to fund the acquisition of new aircraft is handicapped by the so-called ‘home-country’ rule,” BA spokesman Paul Marston said. “These guarantees are not operating in the way they were intended -- and we therefore urge the EU to amend the rules to remove the competitive distortions that have developed.”

In a policy paper published on its website last week, Lufthansa called for an end to “market imbalances” resulting from export-credit financing, saying “basic rules of regulatory policy are being disregarded.”

Emirates, the biggest Gulf carrier, already pays very little in the way of airport charges or fuel tax at its Dubai hub, as well as escaping many of the social charges that weigh on European companies, Air France’s Gourgeon said. Those benefits could generate 3 billion euros ($4.2 billion) of operating income if applied to Air France-KLM, he said.

*No Tax?*

“When you’re supported in this way you can offer the end product at very low prices,” the CEO said in the Oct. 7 interview at Air France’s headquarters near Paris Charles de Gaulle airport. “They don’t pay tax -- they don’t even have a word for it.”

European carriers may also seek action under EU Regulation 868, which imposes protective duties on foreign carriers that use subsidies or other forms of “non-commercial advantage” to undercut prices, the AEA’s de Barrin said.

“When so many entities and economies around the world are being shored up by governments in order to survive, it is surprising to single out Emirates with unsubstantiated claims of being subsidized,” President Tim Clark said in comments e- mailed to Bloomberg. “We have grown without subsidy through the success of our commercially-driven business model -- and see no reason to apologize for what we have achieved.”
*
Qatar, Etihad*

The European Commission, the 27-nation EU’s executive arm, said it aims to settle the matter through the Paris-based Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.

“The commission believes the solution to this issue will be found in the renegotiation of the OECD sector understanding on export credits for civil aircraft,” John Clancy, trade spokesman, said by e-mail from Brussels. “The commission is working towards this goal on behalf of the EU member states but of course appreciates all dialogue with the relevant stakeholders.”

Emirates overtook Lufthansa last year as the biggest carrier on international flights, following a sixfold increase in traffic since 2000, when it ranked 24th. British Airways, top in 2000, now stands fourth in the International Air Transport Association ranking, which treats Air France and KLM as separate airlines.

Airbus and Boeing together have outstanding orders for 102 widebody planes from Qatar Airways, 59 from Etihad Airways and 175 from Emirates, which has already taken delivery of 13 of the 90 Airbus A380 superjumbos it has ordered in total.

Level Playing Field

The U.S. Export-Import Bank guaranteed $414 million of Emirates bonds last year to fund the purchase three Boeing 777 jets, an example of the cheaper financing that would be off limits for Lufthansa or Southwest Airlines Inc.

“There’s definitely an argument that there needs to be a level playing field in financing,” said Howard Wheeldon, senior strategist at BGC Partners. “Any pressure that France, Britain and Germany can bring to bear makes good sense.”

For investment-grade U.S. carriers, cost savings from the agency-guaranteed financing they are denied would amount to 3 percent of total loan value annually, according to Air France data comparing the spreads on guaranteed debt with those of commercially traded plane-financing notes over the past two years.

“That’s a lot of money,” Marc Verspyck, the French carrier’s senior vice president for finance, said in an interview. In addition to the actual savings, eligibility for guarantees cuts financing risk when ordering planes, he said.

Manchester Route

Air France rose 1.4 percent to 12 euros at the 5:30 p.m. close of trading in Paris. Lufthansa slipped 0.4 percent to 14.35 euros on the Frankfurt exchange. British Airways gained 1.6 percent to 268.4 pence in London.

European airlines may struggle to maintain efficient connections as Middle Eastern carriers lure more passengers away with new destinations, Gourgeon said. He cited Emirates’s introduction of an Airbus A380 superjumbo flying between Dubai and Manchester, northern England.

“It will progressively become more difficult for British Airways to have enough passengers to offer the same frequency of flights to Hong Kong,” the CEO said. Traffic through Paris, Milan and Munich would also suffer, he said.

If left unchecked, the competitive imbalance between the Gulf and Europe will eventually lead to a mass shift in stopover traffic, and other economic activities, to Middle Eastern hubs, Gourgeon said.

“I think it’s very dangerous for Europe,” he said. “What they’re trying to do is buy our jobs.”

To contact the reporters on this story: Laurence Frost in Paris at [email protected] Andrea Rothman in Paris at [email protected]

To contact the editors responsible for this story: Kenneth Wong at [email protected]; Benedikt Kammel at [email protected]

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...r-eu-curbs-on-expansion-by-gulf-carriers.html


----------



## CityofVillains

*Air France KLM chief warns Emirates over expansion*

By Shane McGinley

Emirates Airline’s global expansion plans will be increasingly challenged by governments' reluctance to agree more traffic rights, a senior executive at Air France KLM reportedly said in New York earlier this week.

The Dubai-based airline is likely to face "more and more reluctance [by governments] to grant traffic rights," Peter Hartman, chief executive of the KLM unit of Air-France-KLM, and a member of the airline's governing board, told the Dow Jones Newswires in New York.

At the Berlin Air Show earlier this month, Emirates announced it had signed a $11.5bn deal to buy 32 additional A380 ‘superjumbo’ aircraft from European manufacturer Airbus. This was in addition to the 48 Airbus 380s, 70 Airbus 350s, 18 Boeing 777-300s and seven Boeing air freighters on order, totaling 143 wide-body aircraft worth more than $48bn at list price.

*However, the carrier’s ambitious expansion plans are encountering obstacles around the globe, as governments implement increasingly protectionist policies to safeguard their own national carriers.

Recently, an unsourced report in the French La Tribune newspaper said the French government had rejected requests to allow Emirates to obtain more landing slots in Paris and had only agreed to one new landing slot, between Dubai and the French city of Lyon. Emirates has also been refused permission to increase its capacity to Canada and South Korea and is also embroiled in a fare dispute with the German government, which last year forced it to raise its rates on some routes to Germany so that it did not undercut EU carriers.*

An Emirates spokesperson told Arabian Business in an emailed statement on Thursday that “the decision on airport slots are negotiated by the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority (DCAA) and the aeronautical authorities of the governments involved.”

The chances of European countries blocking route applications from Gulf carriers are slim because of the impact that would have on Airbus, said Richard Aboulafia, vice president at Fairfax, Virginia based consultant Teal Group.

The planemaker has plants in France, Germany, Spain and the UK, has 280 orders for its A380 and A350 models from Emirates, Qatar Airways and Etihad Airways of Abu Dhabi.

“The Middle East is grabbing market share from legacy airlines and European governments seem willing to make that sacrifice," Aboulfia added.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/air-france-klm-chief-warns-emirates-over-expansion-292985.html


----------



## bizzybonita

*Newspaper: Canadian government to prevent its ministers from the Ambassraly «Emirates» and «Union»*


Source: Azad Aico Dubai and Abeer Abdel Halim Abu Dhabi Date: November 9, 2010

Canadian decision is inconsistent with international agreements. Photo: Patrick Castillo
The newspaper «The Globe and Mail» The Canadian government has ordered her ministers not to travel to
«Emirates» and «Etihad Airways», after the government refused to grant carriers Emirati
More flights to airports in Canada.

The Director General said the company «Midex Airlines», Jassim Al Bastaki, that «these decisions conflict with
International transport agreements », pointing out that« the airlines are looking for the UAE market share
Global commercial vectors ».

He explained that «the airlines Emirates and the Gulf in general imposed itself on the Western markets, given
The quality of services provided by its ability to meet the needs of the market », he said, adding:« On the contrary, see
European airlines strikes paralyze traffic in those countries that weakens the mechanism of evolution
Their terms of service and customer satisfaction ».

Pedroh, said Chairman of the Board of the Federation of private aviation in the Middle East (MIBA), Ali Al Naqbi
«All of these actions inconsistent with international agreements regarding the transport», pointing out that «the market
Open to everyone ».

He stressed that «can not take a decision by one», pointing out that these topics are discussed in the framework
International organizations involved in air transportation.

He pointed out that «if treated Emirates Canada Similarly, the parties Sitdharran result». For his part,
Said economic expert, Dr. Abdel Halim Muhaisin, said that «these actions violate the spirit of the principles in
International trade agreements which are based on freedom and competition, as well as that not to give more of
Transport is also contrary to the rights of air transport agreements ».

He stated that «these restrictive measures is to reduce the competitiveness of the UAE companies».

He said the economic expert in economics and aviation, Mohammed Asumi, that «the Canadian decision hasty
And contrary to the interests of Canada, and harms the economic and trade relations with which the UAE »,
Not expected to adversely affect the company «Emirates» and «Union», and will be undone soon.

He added that «the Canadian decision sparked widespread criticism inside and outside Canada in respect of
How the government deals with the two companies, carriers and the Gulf in general », pointing to criticism Aviation Authority
Civil Canadian government's decision to her.

He pointed out that «the flight control of the Western airlines long-term basis, especially since more than 50
Years, and wish to continue to control the fonts, fonts specifically to the Americas and Australia,
And therefore wishes to reduce the competition from UAE companies, which began gaining strength in the period
Years, and represent a threat in the future ».

http://www.emaratalyoum.com/business/local/2010-11-09-1.315243


----------



## firoz bharmal

whoes gain and loss ? .......


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia profit declines 5.6 per cent*

_Pressured by rising comptetition, Sharjah-based budget carrier reports decline in net profits _

# By Nadia Saleem, Staff Reporter | Published: 17:53 November 10, 2010









_Operations of Air Arabia have grown after the introduction of new destinations and increasing frequencies to existing ones.

* Image Credit: Supplied picture_

Dubai: Pressured by rising competition, Air Arabia posted a 5.6 per cent decline in third quarter net profit to Dh136 million compared to the same period in 2009, the airline reported Wednesday.

Revenues increased by 4 per cent to Dh568 million, and the seat load factor — passengers carried as a percentage of available seats — rose 8.5 per cent to 84 per cent last quarter compared to the same period in 2009. It carried 1.14 million passengers in the three-month period, at an increase of 14 per cent compared to the third quarter last year.

Quarter on quarter, the airline has managed to improve revenues and net profits after it saw a decline of 44 per cent to Dh50 million in profits in the second quarter. It also beat analyst's expectations that forecast a profit of Dh90 million.

"We will continue to provide value-for-money offerings and innovative products that have benefited over 15 million passengers that we have served," Shaikh Abdullah Bin Mohammad Al Thani, chairman of Air Arabia, said in a statement yesterday.

*New destinations*

Operations of Air Arabia have grown since the introduction of new destinations and increasing frequencies to existing ones, with the focus on Europe and Africa. Air Arabia Egypt will see operations start from Alexandria's new Burj Al Arab Airport in a few weeks.

Chief executive Adel Ali earlier told Gulf News that he expects 30 per cent growth from its new hub as it ramps up operations.

"Air Arabia's figures, while showing strength in rising passenger numbers, also show that competition, particularly from flydubai, is starting to hit them hard," said Saj Ahmad, an aerospace and airline analyst in London at FBE Aerospace. It received the first of 44 Airbus A320s ordered two years ago. It will take delivery of another one this year, and six more next year. Some of these will be placed in Morocco and Egypt.

Its joint-venture budget carrier in Jordan is expected to be launched in a few weeks.

"This competition has severely depressed air fares and as a result the knock-on effect is lower profitability and even losses on some sectors where discounting has been heavy. This sort of activity is something the GCC will see more of as competition heats up," Ahmad said.

_Gulf News_


----------



## luv2bebrown

is there inflight internet available on EK 777-200LRs? high speed or GPRS. doesn't matter.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates worried about A380 image*

_Voices concern that passenger aircraft could become notorious for its faults_

# Bloomberg | Published: 00:00 November 12, 2010









_Airbus workers celebrate the first Emirates Airbus A380 during the delivery ceremony in Hamburg in July 2008. 
The European Aviation Safety Agency has ordered airlines to perform a mandatory inspection of Trent 900 engines used on A380s at regular intervals.

* Image Credit: AP_



> Dubai : Emirates, the biggest operator of Airbus A380s, said the engine explosion last week on Qantas Airlines Ltd is an "enormously big wake-up call" to avoid another incident that would deter passengers from the world's largest passenger jet.
> 
> One of four Rolls-Royce Group Plc Trent 900 engines blew up on a Qantas A380 shortly after takeoff from Singapore on November 4, forcing an emergency landing and damaging a wing.
> 
> The blast prompted Qantas to ground its fleet of A380s and two other carriers to switch engines. Emirates powers all its fleet of 14 A380s with turbines by General Electric Co and Pratt & Whitney.
> 
> "We're concerned and watching very closely," Emirates president Tim Clark said Wednesday in an interview in London.
> 
> "We really don't want this aircraft tarnished with a reputation for failures in certain areas. One thing we will not allow is a contagion effect." Clark's comments come as the European Aviation Safety Agency ordered airlines to perform a mandatory inspection of Trent 900 engines used on A380s at regular intervals.
> 
> Emirates has ordered 90 A380s in total as it banks on an aircraft that can connect any two dots on the globe with a single stop-over in Dubai.
> 
> While Airbus has struggled to bolster its order book for the A380, passengers have flocked to the jet, with its capacity for more than 500 seats and amenities including showers and closed off first-class cabins.


_Gulf News_


----------



## firoz bharmal

Hi Parisian Girl....You updates for Dubai are enormous....do you have also info about DP world and its subsidaries..like port,JAFZA etc.


----------



## noir-dresses

Found this on the Canadian section, look's like Canada has a plan B. 

Rumor's floating around that Canada will cut all of Emirate, and Etihad flights, and also not let them use Canadian airspace. 

Canada and Qatar airline deal set to take off

Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan — Canada and Qatar have quietly signed an aviation agreement that will allow Qatar Airways to fly three passenger flights and three cargo flights a week to and from the Gulf sheikdom.

Talks were successfully concluded on Oct. 25 after only three days of negotiation, according to Qatari news media.

The quick agreement with Qatar was in sharp contrast to a dispute between Ottawa and the United Arab Emirates over flights to and from Canada. It caused the UAE to kick the Canadian military out of Camp Mirage, a key logistical base in Dubai that had been used for nine years to support the war in Afghanistan.

Before talks broke down last month, Canada and the UAE had haggled for five years over greater access to Canadian airports for Emirate Airlines and Etihad Airways — an expansion that was strongly opposed by Air Canada and Transport Canada.

Air carriers in Britain, France, Germany and the Netherlands also have strongly objected to the rapid expansion of flights to Europe by Gulf carriers.

Canada had not publicized the new air agreement with Qatar, perhaps fearing potential further fallout from its escalating dispute with the UAE. Newspapers in the UAE have not published any details of the air agreement between Canada and Qatar although media there usually cover the aviation industry very closely.

The UAE placed a visa requirement on Canadian visitors earlier this week. When the edict comes into effect in the coming weeks — on Jan. 2, — Canada will be the only western country whose citizens face such a restriction.

Qatar does not require that Canadian citizens have a visa before travelling there. In a sign of warming relations, Canada is to open an embassy in Qatar early next year.

Canada could retaliate against the UAE by cancelling the six flights a week that Emirates Airlines and Etihad Airways currently fly to Toronto or by banning UAE aircraft from Canadian airspace as the UAE did when they refused access last month to a flight carrying Defence Minister Peter MacKay and Canada's top soldier, Gen. Walt Natynczyk. Such a move could cost the UAE's two national carriers hundreds of millions of dollars a year in additional fuel costs because it would add several hours' flying time and an additional stop to about a dozen passenger flights every day to the western United States and an hour per day of additional flying time to about half a dozen flights to the U.S. East Coast.

Qatar is a peninsula connected to Saudi Arabia which juts into the Persian Gulf only a few kilometres from the UAE's territorial waters. The country is the world's largest exporter of liquefied natural gas reserves.

Qatar is home to Al-Jazeera, the Arab- and English-language all-news network, which is hugely popular across the Middle East.

Central Command, which oversees U.S. military operations in the Middle East and in South Asia, has its forward headquarters in Qatar and the U.S. air force has a major airbase there.

The military was mum Thursday about whether Canada will try to negotiate access to that airbase for its military transports. Since being forced out of Camp Mirage on Nov. 3, passenger flights from Canada to Kandahar have been routed via Cyprus. Cargo flights will soon be added from a U.S. airbase in Germany.

© Copyright (c) Postmedia News

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/...753/story.html
__________________
Mississauga, ON


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.emirates.com/ca/English/about/public_affairs/emirates_and_canada/emirates_and_canada.aspx

Here is a link to Emirates web site regarding Canada.

If you want there is another link there where you can send an email to Canada's transport minister regarding the issue.

I sent my email asking him to allow Emirates a weekly service to Toronto, as well as weekly to Vancouver, Calgary, and Montreal. I also requested it get resolved as soon as possible because it is going to hurt Canadian expat's who live, and work in the UAE.


----------



## HateTorch

noir-dresses said:


> Found this on the Canadian section, look's like Canada has a plan B.
> --- snip ---
> The quick agreement with Qatar was in sharp contrast to a dispute between Ottawa and the United Arab Emirates over flights to and from Canada. It caused the UAE to kick the Canadian military out of Camp Mirage, a key logistical base in Dubai that had been used for nine years to support the war in Afghanistan.
> --- snip ---
> Canada had not publicized the new air agreement with Qatar, perhaps fearing potential further fallout from its escalating dispute with the UAE. Newspapers in the UAE have not published any details of the air agreement between Canada and Qatar although media there usually cover the aviation industry very closely.
> --- snip ---
> © Copyright (c) Postmedia News
> 
> http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/...753/story.html
> __________________
> Mississauga, ON


The above news is good. Hopefully the relationship will improve over the years, and advance Qatar Airways tremendosly, and setup a camp there.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/C...ts+transport+minister+says/3707986/story.html

More info on the issue, hope I'm not a pain in the ass with this, just want Emirates to get more landing rite's.


----------



## bizzybonita

*Air Canada losing $1bn for being Canadian: CEO*

Airline chief says outdated aviation policies constrain growth
By Staff
Published Saturday, November 13, 2010
Air Canada CEO Calin Rovinescu said on Saturday that his country’s “outdated policies” around the aerospace industry were constraining economic growth. 
“Outdated policies... not only hobble airlines but frankly the entire country and the economy,” he said at a Canadian Club luncheon in Toronto, and was quoted by the Wall Street Journal.

Between airport rent, airport infrastructure, navigation fees and charges, Air Canada estimates that it would save about C$1 billion ($992m) if it was a US airline with the same volume of business, he said.

“We cannot be boy scouts running around in short pants when it comes to global competitiveness, especially when we see what other countries are doing,” he was quoted by the WSJ.

As the world moves to global aviation hubs and gateways, he called on the government to amend the policy framework around the aerospace industry to make Canadian airlines more competitive with carriers around the world, which includes adjusting rates and charges for airports, rail infrastructure, air navigation, security, fuel excise taxes, income taxes and trade policies, the WSJ reported.

Rovinescu also commended the Canadian government for “having the backbone” to put the overall interests of Canadians before other considerations on the foreign takeover of Potash Corp. of Saskatchewan and the Canada-UAE bilateral air negotiations, WSJ said.

“In both cases, the government’s actions are in the interests of Canadian commerce, Canadian jobs and encouraging growth in the Canadian economy,” he said. “There would be no net benefit to Canada to caving in.”

However, a number of Canadian residents and passport holders in the UAE have directed most of their anger against Ottawa, which they believe mishandled the situation and allowed it to get to the point where Canadians now have to apply for a visa to enter the UAE.

They fear that Canadian expats in the UAE and their families back in Canada will be the ones who will have to bear the brunt of the fallout from the continuing differences between the UAE and Canada.

http://www.emirates247.com/business...bn-for-being-canadian-ceo-2010-11-13-1.317005


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Airport handles 284,203 in just three days*

_*Traffic peaks on Friday with 105,710 passengers passing through Dubai airport*_

By Mohammed Al Sadafy | Published Sunday, November 14, 2010 









_Record traffic (File)_

Passenger numbers at Dubai Airport hit 284,203 in just the past three days said Maj General Mohammed Al Marri, Director General of Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs in Dubai.

He said the passengers that passed through passport control at the airport in Dubai registered a new record during the past three days.

“Friday witnessed the peak where about 105,710 passengers passed through Dubai international airport which is a new record for a single day in the current year according to Major Gen Al Marri.

The number of travelers who dealt with staff of the passport control desks in and out through the airport of Dubai during November 11-13 of November (Thursday, Friday and Saturday) is a new record.

On Thursday there were 92.509 passengers; Friday 105.710 and on Saturday 85,984 passengers.

_Emirates 24|7_







firoz bharmal said:


> Hi Parisian Girl....You updates for Dubai are enormous....do you have also info about DP world and its subsidaries..like port,JAFZA etc.


Hi firoz bharmal, Thanks! :cheers:

Sorry, nothing on what you requested at the moment, but if I do find anything I'll post it for you.


----------



## AltinD

What about JAFZA, firoz?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Regional airline plan Sulaimaniyah services*



> _Flydubai will fly to Iraqi-Kurdish city_
> 
> # By Mariwan Faydullah Salihi, Special to Gulf News | Published: 00:00 November 15, 2010
> 
> Dubai: Dubai's low cost airline flydubai will start services to the second largest city in northern Iraq's Kurdistan region, Sulaimaniyah, in the next few weeks.
> 
> Flydubai will begin flying to Sulaimaniyah on November 25. This will be the airline's second destination in Iraq. It already flies to Arbil.
> 
> "The service to Sulaimaniyah underlines flydubai's commitment and confidence in Iraq, which has attracted a lot of investment from the UAE, helping to increase trade links and cement ties between the two nations," said Gaith Al Gaith.
> 
> Flying twice a week, flydubai's flight FZ205 will depart from Dubai at 10.15pm and arrive at 12.25am local time. Flight FZ206 from Sulaimaniyah to Dubai will leave at 1.10am and arrive at Dubai International Airport Terminal 2 at 4.40am local time.


_Gulf News_


----------



## firoz bharmal

AltinD said:


> What about JAFZA, firoz?


Jabel Ali Free Zone Area and also DWC(Dubai World Central Logistics)


----------



## AltinD

I know what JAFZA is (doh), what I'm asking is what interests you about Jebel Ali Port and Free Zone?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...-signs-air-services-agreement-with-qatar.html

It's now confirmed that Canada has signed an air service's agreement with Qatar Airway's with six flight's a week to Toronto, three of which are cargo. Expect more flight's to Toronto, and additional flight's to the rest of Canada very soon with Air Canada's blessing since they are Star Alliance partner's. Also expect Air Canada to fly to Doha soon since it is economically feesable now. 

They will most likely code share, and have a partner frequent flyer program with benefit's, share lounge's, etc, etc.

Once both airline's arrive to Doha, Qatar Airway's can connect the passenger's with the middle east, Africa, and Asia.

Emirate Airlines, and Etihad Airlines, are the big loser's here, and it's still up in the air if Canada will let them use our airspace now which will put a serous dent in their North American expansion plan's. Expect the denial of airspace to be around the beggining of next year, or Abu Dhabi making a press release that there will be no visa requirement for Canadian's. It's nice to know that I have a smart government that stand's behind me any where in the world.  

One more dimension to this whole saga is Turkish Airline's is on the verge of getting access to Canada as well, they are a Star Alliance partner, and will definately take some business away from EK/EY.

What all of this does is send a message, I fear for EK/EY that other's will jump on the band wagon.

They need to join a alliance, or make one of their own soon.


----------



## smussuw

and here Qatar comes as usual to take the left overs :lol:

Its a mere 3 flights and the UAE already has more than that.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^ This is bad news for Emirates and Etihad. Especially since Qatar Airways is their main competition. 
Canada did the same thing with Singapore Airlines a few years ago. They didn't allow them to expand there services. 

I don't agree with your last statement noir-dresses. The Canadian government doesn't really look out for you. As a Canadian citizen i feel the benefits the Canadian passport offers, are much fewer than an American, European, or Australian passport. Infact, my parents and sister surrendered there Canadian for an American. 
But back to the topic, just look at Canadian domestic air travel. It is much more expensive than many places in the world because of such low competition. Europe has very competitive air travel market, making air travel very accessible to almost everybody. 
Canadians are losing out to both lower prices, and fewer destinations available to fly directly to, because of the gvt. In other words the protective measures are NOT helping Canadian customers. 

If the gvt was looking out for us, than they would allowed more flights to Canada. The service that Air Canada offers is not even comparable to Emirates, or Etihad, or even Singapore Airlines. The government should allow the Canadian customer to have more options to choose from. And also, it affects tourism in Canada, as fewer overseas tourists will visit. 

Canada just doesn't want to open up there air travel market to international carriers. Canada has only signed 2 open-skies accords, with the United States and the United Kingdom. In contrast, the United States has nearly 70 such accords in place.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates, JetBlue announce interline deal*

By Joanne Bladd | Tuesday, 16 November 2010 3:45 PM









_Emirates Airlines CEO Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum_

Dubai state carrier Emirates Airline on Tuesday announced an interline alliance with New York's JetBlue Airlines that will see the carriers sell tickets across both networks.

Under the deal, passengers can book a single combined ticket for JetBlue and Emirates-operated flights, as well as one-stop check-in and baggage transfer.

The alliance comes despite criticism levelled at Emirates from German carrier Deutsche Lufthansa, a minority shareholder in JetBlue Airways Group.

Deutsche Lufthansa is one of a number of European carriers, including Air France KLM and British Airways, to call for curbs on the expansion of Gulf carriers on long-haul routes.

The carriers have called for restrictions on Gulf airlines, which they claim use unfair subsidies to finance aircraft deals and to take market share from existing airlines.

America’s Delta Air Lines in October said the European Union should help the region’s airlines compete with their Gulf rivals.

Emirates reported a more than fourfold rise in profits for the first six months of its financial year as passenger numbers soared.

Net profit of $925m, compared with $205m for the period ending September 30 last year, came as revenues rose 35.5 percent on an 81.2 percent rise in passenger load. 

_Arabian Business_


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^anybody notice that the subsidy accusation had morphed from "free fuel" to now cheaper financing?


----------



## Skyprince

Air Arabia did it again........ silently launching Sharjah- KUL via Kathmandu without publisity to general public.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^ This is bad news for Emirates and Etihad. Especially since Qatar Airways is their main competition.
> Canada did the same thing with Singapore Airlines a few years ago. They didn't allow them to expand there services.
> 
> I don't agree with your last statement noir-dresses. The Canadian government doesn't really look out for you. As a Canadian citizen i feel the benefits the Canadian passport offers, are much fewer than an American, European, or Australian passport. Infact, my parents and sister surrendered there Canadian for an American.
> But back to the topic, just look at Canadian domestic air travel. It is much more expensive than many places in the world because of such low competition. Europe has very competitive air travel market, making air travel very accessible to almost everybody.
> Canadians are losing out to both lower prices, and fewer destinations available to fly directly to, because of the gvt. In other words the protective measures are NOT helping Canadian customers.
> 
> If the gvt was looking out for us, than they would allowed more flights to Canada. The service that Air Canada offers is not even comparable to Emirates, or Etihad, or even Singapore Airlines. The government should allow the Canadian customer to have more options to choose from. And also, it affects tourism in Canada, as fewer overseas tourists will visit.
> 
> Canada just doesn't want to open up there air travel market to international carriers. Canada has only signed 2 open-skies accords, with the United States and the United Kingdom. In contrast, the United States has nearly 70 such accords in place.


I see your point, the context of what I was saying was that we have something to bargain with, and I don`t want to lose my visa status in the UAE, especially when I invested in a holiday home in Dubai.

With this visa requirement the UAE government never hurt the Canadian government what so ever because they would never come to Dubai. What they did was hurt ordinary Canadian's like me who love Dubai, travel to Dubai, and invested there which they should never of done because we are loyal. We are simply used as pawn`s, bargaining chip`s in the bigger picture. 

Remember when Dubai Port`s wanted to buy port`s on the eastern coast of the United States, and they were denied, from what I remember they already paid the money. The leader was mad, could of did the same visa requirement to US citizen`s as well. Auckland denied the sale of their airport, and the list goes. and on.

Of course I would love Emirates to have as many flight`s to Toronto because I actually use them at least twice a year. If you go to the Canadian section you will see my view`s on this issue in more detail.


----------



## AltinD

noir-dresses said:


> With this visa requirement the UAE government never hurt the Canadian government what so ever because they would never come to Dubai.
> 
> Remember when Dubai Port`s wanted to buy port`s on the eastern coast of the United States, and they were denied.


The Canadian government officials have Diplomatic Passport so they wouldn't need a visa anyway.

Is ironic that during th Dubai Ports controversy, while US was so vocal against it, Canada publicly accepted them with open arms, while now is the opposite.


----------



## KWI

abdoooz said:


> What Emirates needs is to open routes to ex-CIS countries. I've been travelling recently to Kazakhstan, and there are only 3 options to use..
> 3 Flights weekly on Air Arabia (from Sharjah)
> daily Flights on Air Astana (from Abu Dhabi since nov 1...used to be Dubai T1)
> 3 Flights weekly on Etihad (Abu Dhabi)
> 
> The flights are always full, and there is a huge demand, either from companies doing business there or from Kazakh coming for Tourism or connections..!
> 
> To be honest, the country is beautiful and is full of business. Almaty is one of the most beautiful cities i've been to, and business there is booming. You can see all expensive brand shops and expensive cars driving around.. (Mafias :dunno
> 
> Uzbekistan has lots of Tourism, as well as Azrabijan, and Tajikistan. I feel that Emirates has abandoned this area..
> 
> Moreover, Flights to Argentina would be good...they're only serving 1 destination in South America


I am from Almaty, Kazakhstan is.
It has long been a dream to us flying Emirates, now Air Astana flies to Abu Dhabi as well as Almaty was not allowed Fly Dubai to Almaty airport, and Air Astana kicked out of the airport of Dubai.
Back to us Air Arabia flies six times a week, planes are always full.
Etihad flies 3 times a week, I love this airline.
A direct flight from Dubai is not if we would fly to the Emirates, will surely be a success, since many are flying in transit to a different countrus.I the population of Almaty is a popular destination of Dubai.
With best wishes, waiting for the Emirates to Almaty.


----------



## AltinD

That's true, there are many Kazakh tourist here and the trade relations between the two places are vast.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Canadian defence chief backed UAE in airline spat: report*

_UAE 'should have been granted more routes for its national carriers in exchange for use of a military base' _

# AFP | Published: 22:05 November 18, 2010

Ottawa: The UAE should have been granted more routes for its national carriers in exchange for use of a military base, Canada's defence minister was overheard saying, a blogger wrote on Thursday.

The commercial spat-turned diplomatic row has set back relations between the two countries 10 years, Defence Minister Peter MacKay also said, according to Astral Radio parliamentary bureau chief Daniel Proussalidis, who blogged about the private conversation he said he witnessed on Newstalk 1010's website.

Canada was forced last month to close its Camp Mirage military base after refusing to grant the UAE's two national carriers, Emirates Airlines and Etihad Airways, more landing rights.

The military base in the UAE was part of a key supply route to Afghanistan.
According to Proussalidis, MacKay approached Canada's finance minister and a senator mingling with reporters outside parliament after a fire alarm on Wednesday.

"It was all small talk until Defence Minister Peter MacKay walked up and joined the conversation wearing a red 'Fly Emirates' baseball cap on his head and a grin on his face," Proussalidis wrote.

"MacKay joked that he wore the cap for (former Transport Minister John) Baird." Baird had reportedly lobbied against granting UAE carriers extra landing rights in Canada.

"Canada could have continued to use a military base in the UAE for free... if only it had granted those slots," MacKay told Conservative Senator Michael Meighen, before suggesting it would take 10 years to repair the relationship with the UAE, according to Proussalidis.

The minister's spokesman was not immediately available to comment.
But MacKay told public broadcaster CBC: "My view is that we obviously have some work to do in repairing the relationship with the United Arab Emirates."

About 27,000 Canadians live in the United Arab Emirates, one of Canada's biggest economic partners in the Middle East, with bilateral trade valued at about 1.5 billion dollars per year, according to UAE officials.

_Gulf News_


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad mulls 30% stake in Montenegro Airlines*



> By Bloomberg | Thursday, 18 November 2010 8:13 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Etihad Airways is one of three airlines to express interest in the 30 percent stake_
> 
> Etihad Airways, Abu Dhabi’s flagship carrier, has purchased the documents in a tender to buy 30 percent in Montenegro Airlines, Montenegro’s Deputy Finance Minister said.
> 
> Montenegro owns 99.88 percent of its flagship carrier and is offering the minority stake along with an option to increase the holding in two years, as well as broad management rights, Ivan Petrovic said in a phone interview.
> 
> Etihad was one of three airlines to purchase the tender documents.
> 
> The tender closes December 15.


_Arabian Business_


----------



## luv2bebrown

http://www.cbc.ca/politics/insidepo...s-airline-busting-myths-about-air-canada.html


----------



## noir-dresses

I really like that report from Emirates Luv2bebrown, good find. We are getting a lot more inside information now. 

It never crossed my mind that this is more about protecting Lufthansa, than Air Canada. There was talk in the past that Lufthansa might buy Air Canada. It all makes sense now why Emirates ordered 32 Super Jumbo's at the Berlin Air Show just one month before Farnborough. Getting more access to Germany could also be a bigger problem than I thought, the gloves are off.

The Switzerland factor should raise a few eye brow's.

Expect a partnership with West Jet.

Go Emirates go, a long the way please don't take my visa status away.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...uae-relations-suffer-after-diplomatic-dust-up

“Why will this reckless minister not just admit to a very stupid mistake?”


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^they should have released a report like that before the base closure.

now many Canadians are just too pissed off with the UAE to liisten.


----------



## luv2bebrown

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...n-uae-airline-feud-tories-say/article1806138/

the comments are hilarious.


----------



## zerozol

Hogan interview: Etihad to reach profit next year
By Murdo Morrison

Etihad Airways chief executive James Hogan has marked the Abu Dhabi carrier’s seventh birthday by claiming no new airline has grown quicker, and promising its first profits by next year.










Etihad – which styles itself the national airline of the United Arab Emirates – expects to carry 7.3 million passengers in 2010. It says local rivals Qatar Airways and Emirates took 13 years and 18 years respectively to reach that point. However, Hogan insists he is “not in a race” with his Gulf-based competitors and simply wants to be “best in class”.

“No one in the history of aviation has started this fast,” he says, predicting that the state-owned airline, which began operations in November 2003, will move into the black for the first time in 2011. “We would have been in positive EBIT this year had it not been for the [global] financial crisis,” he adds.

In an interview with Flightglobal at Etihad’s headquarters, the former Gulf Air and Ansett boss also hit out at critics who accuse the airline of being subsidised by the oil-rich government of Abu Dhabi. “We had start-up capital but our owners expect a return on capital. We have to raise finance. My focus on return on capital and profitability is as aggressive as any airline I’ve worked in,” he says.

Similarly, he denies Etihad gets privileged treatment at its Abu Dhabi hub. Although operator Abu Dhabi Airport Company is also government-owned, Hogan says Etihad, which represents 60% of traffic at Abu Dhabi International, is no more favoured than British Airways, Cathay Pacific or Singapore Airlines are at their domestic bases.

Instead, non-unionised Etihad benefits from not being encumbered by the high legacy costs of its international rivals. “We are not bound by infrastructure that is 50 years old, or 50-year-old scope agreements. They take a long time to change,” he says.

With a 57-strong fleet and the first deliveries of a record-breaking commitment for 200 aircraft placed at the 2008 Farnborough air show beginning to arrive, Hogan says Etihad is “getting to a point where economies of scale are kicking in”.

The Australian says traffic is up significantly as the industry pulls out of the downturn. This year’s expected total of 7.3 million passengers compares with 6.3 million in 2009, with load factors up from 74% last year to an expected 77% for 2010. The airline has added five new routes this year.

Freight has been a major factor in the airline’s recovery. “The growth out of India and China in the past six months has been extraordinary. We are exceeding our business plan,” he says. Etihad earlier this year added two Airbus A330-200Fs to its fleet, taking its dedicated cargo fleet to six, and launched scheduled freight services to Hong Kong, Beijing, Erbil, N’djamena, Narita and Nagoya.

On 31 October, Etihad began its first all-economy services with an Airbus A320 configured with 162 seats to Alexandria, Columbo, Damascus, Thiruvananthapuram, Calicut and Peshawar. However, Hogan insists it is not a move into the low-cost market, but rather a way of “deploying the asset where there’s going to be the best return”. The flights are full-service, and interline to the rest of the Etihad network. “It’s the same brand, the same product,” he says.

Abu Dhabi’s growing popularity as a high-end leisure destination – it hosted the Formula 1 Grand Prix last weekend – is helping Etihad compete with the hubs of its local rivals, says Hogan. About half its passengers now begin or end their journeys in the emirate. “There were very few hotels here when we started. Now we can aggressively target the destination,” he says.

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...terview-etihad-to-reach-profit-next-year.html


----------



## noir-dresses

zerozol said:


> Noir. Queen Eliza has no power on such issues. A monarch in a European democracy is just a "decoration". Still such, if she's officially the head of the Commonwealth, so the queen of Canada too. But that's just a formal thing, no real executive power nor here, neither there...
> 
> See more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_of_Nations , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_of_the_Commonwealth


Not really, she has the power, and influence to make thing's happen on the highest level's of government in the common wealth. It's low key, never in the media issue's with a lot of resolve, like an ambassador on the highest level.

Never forget she is more than a decoration, her blood line run's the show behind the scene's.


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> Not really, she has the power, and influence to make thing's happen on the highest level's of government in the common wealth. It's low key, never in the media issue's with a lot of resolve, like an ambassador on the highest level.
> 
> Never forget she is more than a decoration, her blood line run's the show behind the scene's.


Okey, that's your _opinion_...  The _fact_ is that she can only say things, and then see what happens, accepted or not. 

Cheers.


----------



## smussuw

^^ Actually she has a constitutional power, at least in the UK, but she doesn't use it for many reasons.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates and JetBlue interline agreement*



> _Partnership will make travel possible to dozens of US cities with a single combined ticket_
> 
> Staff Report | Published: 11:36 November 25, 2010
> 
> Dubai: Emirates and JetBlue Airways on Wednesday announced an interline agreement that will offer travellers connections to cities across the United States via New York's John F. Kennedy (JFK) International Airport.
> 
> Travellers can purchase joint Emirates-JetBlue itineraries, meaning dozens of US cities, including Boston, Chicago, Orlando and Washington will now be connected through a single combined ticket for Emirates and Jet Blue-operated flights.
> 
> "Our new partnership with JetBlue will enable customers from across the United States to connect quickly and easily to Emirates' extensive network of worldwide destinations,'' said Nigel Page, Emirates' Senior Vice-President of Commercial Operations for Americas and Africa. "With both Emirates and JetBlue recognised for their best-in-class services, this is a natural partnership which will enable passengers travelling to or from the United States to look forward to more choice, convenience, value and comfort than ever before."
> 
> Scott Resnick, Jet Blue's director of airline partnerships, added: "We are pleased to partner with Emirates as we continue to expand JetBlue's global reach."


_Gulf News_


----------



## zerozol

*Canada talks on flights 'exhausted' - UAE minister*

Talks between the United Arab Emirates and Canada over flight rights have been "exhausted", UAE economy minister said

* By Deena Kamel Yousef, Staff Reporter
* Published: 14:22 November 27, 2010
* Reader comments (7)

Dubai: Canada need not fear job losses if it grants UAE airlines additional flights because this could contribute $60 million (Dh220 million) annually to the Canadian economy, UAE Minister of Economy Sultan Bin Saeed Al Mansouri said Saturday.

Emirates airline has fiercely lobbied Ottawa to allow it to expand its three-days-a-week Toronto service. It also wants to fly to Calgary and Vancouver. Abu Dhabi's Etihad Airways also wants to increase its flights.

So far, Ottawa has rejected these requests. Al Mansouri called this a contradiction to Canada's Blue Sky policy, designed to move people and goods easily to stimulate the economy.

"I'd like to challenge the Canadian statement that tens of thousands of jobs will be lost," Al Mansouri said. "It [more flights] will create more jobs." Emirates and Etihad flights could contribute $60 million annually to the Canadian economy, he said without elaborating on how this would be done.

*Open skies*

"Trade should be free, especially aviation. The UAE has open skies and any airline can use our airports," he said. "What we saw from Canada was protectionism. It doesn't go with current global trends."

He denied Canadian accusations that the UAE has used "any kind of blackmail" during the negotiations.

The UAE government was "wise" in addressing this issue but some statements by the Canadian side were "very fiery," he added.

Tensions escalated last month when the UAE ordered Canada to vacate a military base near Dubai which was used as a staging post for Canadian forces in Afghanistan.

"The UAE has exhausted talks for six years but with no results," Al Mansouri said. He emphasised the importance of UAE-Canada relationships.

The UAE was "surprised" by the situation after years of "special relations" with Canada, 27,000 Canadian workers in the UAE and trade worth $1.5 billion, he said. "We hope Canada recognises the importance of how the UAE, for nine years, provided the best services to 27,000 Canadians," he said.

He said the UAE wants daily flights to avoid the additional cost of accommodating crew for two nights on the current three trips.

*Discussing challenges*

More than 600 thinkers from 60 countries are gathering for the world's biggest brainstorming session in Dubai to find solutions to key global problems in a three-day World Economic Forum Global Agenda summit starting yesterday.

"The Summit on the Global Agenda is of critical relevance, especially as governments across the world today are at a cross-road in addressing various challenges following the global financial slowdown," said UAE economy minister and forum co-chair Sultan Bin Saeed Al Mansouri at the pre-Summit press conference yesterday.

Experts from academia, business, government and civil society will represent 72 councils focusing on climate change, education, energy, security, China, innovation and logistics. They will discuss emerging trends, identify global risks, and develop ideas to address the world's challenges. There will be 30 representatives from the UAE.

"In today's globalised world, joint discussions and collaborative brainstorming sessions are the way forward to bring about concrete action and tangible results," he said. For the first time this year, the Summit will host an open forum to discuss issues on energy, urban planning, education and water security. The sessions are open to the public and will be held at the American University in Dubai.

The UAE will consider recommendations from the Global Agenda sessions, which will help it achieve its goals of Vision 2021, Al Mansouri said. Sami Dhaen Al Qamzi, co-chair of the forum and director-general of the Dubai Economic Department, said he hoped the summit would made Dubai the "launch-pad for new ideas and strategies" that will help achieve equitable progress for humanity.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/canada-talks-on-flights-exhausted-uae-minister-1.719183


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia to start flights to Kabul*









_Air Arabia has spread its wings further. _

by ASC Staff on Nov 28, 2010 

Air Arabia has announced today the launch of service to Kabul, Afghanistan, from its hub in Sharjah, UAE starting December 16, 2010.

Kabul is Air Arabia’s first destination in Afghanistan. With its addition, Air Arabia will serve 66 routes from three hubs in the UAE, Morocco and Egypt.

Roundtrip flights will operate four times per week between Kabul International Airport and Sharjah International Airport.

The low-cost carrier will fly to Kabul on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays, departing Sharjah at 6:00 AM and arrive in Kabul at 9:00 AM. On the same days, return flights will depart Kabul at 9:45 AM and arrive in Sharjah at 12:05 PM.

“The launch of direct service to Kabul, our first destination in Afghanistan, will mark another milestone in Air Arabia’s ever growing network,” said AK Nizar, head of commercial department, Air Arabia.

“Kabul is a city full of history and culture. Its strategic location along the trade routes of South and Central Asia also makes it a prime hub for trade and commerce.”

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5262-air-arabia-to-start-flights-to-kabul/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_F1 drives Abu Dhabi airport traffic to new heights:_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5268-f1-drives-abu-dhabi-airport-traffic-to-new-heights/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE clears way for flights to Columbia*

By Ed Attwood | Sunday, 28 November 2010 4:26 PM









_EASIER ACCESS: The UAE has secured terms for one of its airlines, most likely to be Emirates, to obtain easier access to Colombia_



> The UAE has secured terms for one of its airlines to obtain easier access to the lucrative Colombian market, according to a recent agreement signed in Bogota.
> 
> Last week, the UAE’s General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) signed a deal with its Colombian counterpart, which will allow a designated carrier from each country to be exempted “to the fullest extent possible under its national law” from various import and customs restrictions.
> 
> The agreement also includes exemptions for excise taxes, inspection fees and other national duties.
> 
> A further provision of the deal will allow both of the designated airlines to enter into code-sharing deals.
> 
> Emirates, the most likely UAE carrier to add flights to Colombia, had no comment when contacted by Arabian Business.


_Arabian Business_


----------



## luv2bebrown

well I can tell you the next destination will be a regional one.


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> well I can tell you the next destination will be a regional one.


So we have a regiional one, could it be Bagdad ? Bogata look's like it could be one, wasn't it mentioned a few year's ago as well, and never went threw ? Are these possible.

Dublin, Chicago, Pheonix, Washington, Seattle, Budapest, Belgrade, and what else.

Canada is out of the question, no way they will get Berlin, or Stutgart soon.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^well no less than 10 mins after I post that, they made a release. Basra is the new destination.


----------



## Baiba

I didnt ever been in Dubai..And really dont want too.


----------



## AltinD

Thanks For your inpUt, appreCiated, though thinKing abOut it aFter a Few years you should.


----------



## zerozol

> Thanks For your inpUt, appreCiated, though thinKing abOut it aFter a Few years you should.


Ouch!  How could a handsome moderator say such a thing encoded in the capital letters?...


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to launch services to Basra in February*

By Staff | Published Monday, November 29, 2010 

Emirates will launch services to Basra, Iraq from February 2 next year.

The service will operate four times a week, subject to government approval. The flight will be operated by an Airbus A330, in a three-class configuration on Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday and in a two-class configuration on Mondays.

“Basra is a significant market for Emirates. The city’s recent growth has paved the way for numerous multinational companies and industries to invest in infrastructure and we have seen strong potential from a number of our markets,” said Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Emirates Group. “Since the 2009 oil field bid, traffic from the US and Europe into Basra has increased significantly and we are ready to capitalise on this growth.”

“Our convenient flight times and good connections make Emirates an excellent choice for corporate travellers to Basra,” added Sheikh Ahmed.

Key inbound markets for Emirates will include, oil and petroleum companies from the United States and Europe, as well as Iraqi diaspora.

Outbound traffic from Basra will be skewed towards local Iraqis.

Local authorities in Basra have also started developing plans to attract inbound tourism with one of the city’s most iconic hotels, the Sheraton, recently reopening for business.

The carrier expects to uplift around 10-12 tonnes of cargo per flight, using the belly hold capacity on the wide-bodied passenger aircraft.

Emirates plans to import a range of commodities that will facilitate Basra’s redevelopment, ranging from perishable foodstuffs and garments to electronics and oil well equipment.

Basra will be Emirates’ 110th international destination and the sixth to launch in the 2010-2011 financial year.

_Emirates 24|7_






luv2bebrown said:


> ^^well no less than 10 mins after I post that, they made a release. *Basra is the new destination*.


Indeed it is. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad will acquire 155 planes*



> Zawya Dow Jones | Published: 00:00 November 30, 2010 | Gulf News
> 
> Etihad Airways is expected to take delivery of 155 aircraft in the next three years to expand its combined fleet to 425 planes by 2014, the Abu Dhabi-based Al Ittihad daily reported yesterday, citing official data.
> 
> The national carrier currently operates 270 aircraft and this number is expected to increase to 350 in 2012, the paper reports, citing data by the UAE's General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA).
> 
> *Done deals*
> 
> Local airlines have concluded deals worth billions of US dollars to purchase different aircraft models, the daily reports, adding that these deals include a number of transactions by Emirates airline worth more $30 billion (Dh110 billion) and a single deal by Etihad which was concluded in 2008 to buy 205 aircraft worth more than $43 billion.


_Gulf News_


----------



## Parisian Girl

_So far, so seemingly good for RAK Airways since relaunch. _

by ASC Staff on Nov 29, 2010 

RAK Airways has announced a new route to Egypt, its fifth since it relaunched its operations in October.

The airline plans to offer flights to Cairo three times a week from December 15, according to a statement.

“With the announcement of our fifth destination to Cairo, Egypt, RAK Airways has highlighted its commitment to expanding its route network," said Sheikh Omar Bin Saqr Al Qassimi, chairman, RAK Airways.

"We are pleased to have delivered on our mandate of adding three additional routes for our passengers within two months of launching our operation.”

Flights to Cairo will be on Tuesday, Friday and Sunday leaving RAK International Airport at 07.00 and arriving in Cairo at 08.50.

Return flights from Cairo will be on Tuesday, Friday and Sunday leaving at 09.50 and arriving at RAK International Airport at 15.20.

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5272-rak-airways-launches-another-route/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates Airline stake sale being considered - official*



> By Staff writer | Monday, 29 November 2010 10:25 AM
> 
> Dubai could offer a stake sale in its most prized asset – Emirates Airline – under plans to reduce the emirate’s debt, the director general of the Dubai Ruler's Court is reported as saying.
> 
> "The possibility of offering a stake in Emirates Airlines to the public is always there and is being studied and considered," Mohammed Ibrahim Al Shaibani told a press conference, reported by Dow Jones.
> 
> However, he said offering such stakes in “solid commercial companies” like Emirates is “not always useful,” according to the newswire.
> 
> Emirates Airline is the Middle East’s largest and most high profile carrier. The company’s first half net profit increased four times to AED3.4bn ($926m) compared to the same period in 2009.


_Arabian Business_


----------



## luv2bebrown

Parisian Girl said:


> _Gulf News_


this article seems like absolute nonsense.

what the heck is a "combined" fleet? how can etihad possibly have 270 aircraft now? and how can they possibly have 425 planes in 3 years time?


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> this article seems like absolute nonsense.
> 
> what the heck is a "combined" fleet? how can etihad possibly have 270 aircraft now? and how can they possibly have 425 planes in 3 years time?


Is this a sign that they already own Emirates as well ? Add the number's of both fleet's, and the amount of aircraft that has to be deliverd, and we get that figure. 

The rumor's just might be true from a while ago.


----------



## AltinD

zerozol said:


> *How could *a moderator say such a thing encoded in the capital letters?...


Kindly


----------



## SA BOY

firoz bharmal said:


> DXB with only two runway is gong to handle 75 Million passenger......with some higher capacity Atlanta-6 runway , Amsterdam-5 , Paris - 4 . My Emirates plane in Jan 2010 from DXB to AMD became late for 20 Minutes due to heavy traffic on runway at 12.30 AM . After opening of C3 traffic will be more ...I fear of very steep timing for Landing and Takeoff at peakhours....


yes but most western airports have restrictions on flghts at night but Dubai doesent so its a 24hr a day airport. Heathrow for example closes at 11pm and opens at 6am thats 7 hours extra dubai is open per day


----------



## SA BOY

Anyone seen the new IO black card from Emirates. Its level is wayyyyyyyy higher than what we thought would be a platinium card? very, very limited.


----------



## noir-dresses

SA BOY said:


> Anyone seen the new IO black card from Emirates. Its level is wayyyyyyyy higher than what we thought would be a platinium card? very, very limited.


There were rumor's about a new card, but I have not heard, or seen one yet.

How do you get the black card, how many mile's, or money do you have to spend a year ?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2010/12/bca_748-8_test_12_15_10.html

A little video from Boeing on how the new 748 freighter is coming a long in flight test's.

I can't wait for Emirates Skycargo to recieve their first plane.


----------



## SA BOY

noir-dresses said:


> There were rumor's about a new card, but I have not heard, or seen one yet.
> 
> How do you get the black card, how many mile's, or money do you have to spend a year ?


its based on how much you spend as apposed to miles earned but also has a miles earned component. From what Ive herad its like all flights in first/bus and 250 000 tier miles.

card looks really cool and its made of carbon or something and is like 5 times thicker than a credit card, like a Iphone 4


----------



## luv2bebrown

SA BOY said:


> Anyone seen the new IO black card from Emirates. Its level is wayyyyyyyy higher than what we thought would be a platinium card? very, very limited.


limited to only a few hundred members. theres no criteria to get it. only presidential approval


----------



## luv2bebrown

one of the new destinations that will be announced next year has been mentioned in this thread. merry christmas


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> one of the new destinations that will be announced next year has been mentioned in this thread. merry christmas


Now why do you do this to us ?

Give me a hint, did I, or some one else mention it before ?


----------



## noir-dresses

One more queation Luv2BB, do you go by a different user name at another aviation forum by any chance ?

You remind of that forumer a lot, if you are him, than every thing makes sense now


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates SkyCargo completes first paperless flight*









_Emirates SkyCargo is committed to taking paper out of air freight processes. _



> by ASC Staff on Dec 26, 2010
> 
> Emirates SkyCargo recently marked a major milestone with its inaugural paperless flight.
> 
> EK702, from Mauritius to Dubai, became the first flight on its global network to operate with a hold filled entirely with shipments which had been processed electronically.
> 
> The Boeing 777-300ER, with a belly-hold capacity of 23 tonnes, transported a diverse load, including bank notes, flowers, fruits such litchis, clothing, textiles and courier items.
> 
> E-freight is a collective cargo industry initiative facilitated by IATA with the goal of removing all paper air waybills, as well as every other document and certificate, by the end of 2014.
> 
> Emirates SkyCargo, the freight division of Emirates airline, is on track to meet the 2014 target.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5376-emirates-skycargo-completes-first-paperless-flight/


----------



## SA BOY

luv2bebrown said:


> limited to only a few hundred members. theres no criteria to get it. only presidential approval


there is criteria , i was told by EK its over 200 000 tier a the revenue you bring to to Emirates so its geared to full price tickets in First and Bus. If you fly like me and do 30 flights a year on EK in Bus on flexi tickets and do 180 000 tier miles , you dont get in.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad CEO calls for 'balanced analysis' from Western rivals*









_ETIHAD BOSS: Etihad CEO James Hogan has reaffirmed the airline is on course to break-even in 2011 (Getty Images)_



> By Damian Reilly | Sunday, 26 December 2010 8:31 AM
> 
> Etihad CEO James Hogan has reaffirmed the airline is on course to break-even in 2011 while calling on rivals to reassess the competitive environment they operate in.
> 
> He told Arabian Business: “Despite the value to travellers offered by the Middle East aviation industry, additional pressures are still experienced here such as accusations of receiving fuel subsidies, restricted landing rights around the world, and debate around the availability or otherwise of export credits guaranteed finance.
> 
> “We hope 2011 will see a fairer, more balanced analysis of the competitive landscape.”


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etih...nced-analysis-from-western-rivals-369328.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi-Peshawar daily flights launched*









PAKISTANI CARRIER: Airblue launched its service from Abu Dhabi International Airport in 2008



> By Neeraj Gangal | Sunday, 26 December 2010 3:16 PM
> 
> Pakistani carrier Airblue has started operations last week of a daily flight from the UAE's capital Abu Dhabi, to the Pakistani city of Peshawar.
> 
> The launch of the new route, which commenced on December 19, will bring the carrier's number of weekly flights from Abu Dhabi to a total of 18, the Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) said in a statement on Sunday.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/abu-dhabi-peshawar-daily-flights-launched-369362.html


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> one of the new destinations that will be announced next year has been mentioned in this thread. merry christmas


DPS - Bali is one, another destination will be in europe, one that has been in the offering of a long time, and one in south america.


----------



## SA BOY

will warsaw ever make it onto the EK rader as a destination?


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai International passenger traffic increases*

*Dubai International passenger traffic surges 15 per cent and tops 4 million for the third time in 2010 *

Staff Report

December 27, 2010

Dubai International's passenger traffic surpassed the four million mark for the second consecutive month in November and for the third time in 2010 according to traffic data released by Dubai Airports.

The airport handled a total of 4.07 million passengers, up 15.1 per cent from the 3.53 million in November 2009. Year-to-date passenger numbers reached 42.92 million compared to the 37.12 million in the corresponding period in 2009, an increase of 15.6 per cent.

Routes to and from the Indian subcontinent, AGCC countries and Western Europe recorded the largest increases in passenger numbers.

International freight volumes rose marginally by 0.3 per cent to 192,405 tonnes in November compared to 191,897 tonnes recorded during the same period last year.

The subdued growth rate in monthly cargo volumes seen in recent months can be partly attributed to the surge in monthly freight volumes recorded during the corresponding months of 2009 due to improved global economic activity and clearing of inventories worldwide.

Year-to-date, Dubai International has maintained a healthy growth rate with cargo volumes rising 19.3 per cent to 2.08 million tonnes compared to 1.74 million during the corresponding period in 2009.

"We are crossing a new traffic threshold, with our average monthly passenger numbers for 2010 shooting up by over 500,000 passengers per month to 3.9 million," Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports said.

"Based on our current growth rates and our projections for next year the four million passenger number should become the norm in 2011. Our New Year's resolution is to efficiently manage that growth by augmenting capacity on the ground and in the air while continuing to enhance service levels across the airport," Griffiths said.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-international-passenger-traffic-increases-1.736651


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> DPS - Bali is one, another destination will be in europe, one that has been in the offering of a long time, and one in south america.


if they could do a dubai - bali - mel/per/syd/bne route i'd imagine that would sell pretty well.


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> Now why do you do this to us ?
> 
> Give me a hint, did I, or some one else mention it before ?


begins with a W.

this is only what I was told but from a very reliable source.


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> begins with a W.
> 
> this is only what I was told but from a very reliable source.


WAW L2BB, give us a better hint ? :cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

One queation L2BB, I know there will also be a south american destination as well. Ask your source what it will be ?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Canadians to pay up to $1,000 for UAE visas
Hala Khalaf
Last Updated: Dec 28, 2010

ABU DHABI // Canadians wishing to travel to the UAE will have to pay hefty fees and wait more than two weeks for a visa as of Sunday.

A 30-day, non-renewable visa will cost 250 Canadian dollars, or Dh920. A three-month visa will cost $500 while a six-month, multiple-entry visas runs to $1000.

Previously, Canada was one of 32 nations whose residents could travel to the UAE and obtain an free, one-month visa on arrival.

The new regulations were announced in early November, following a diplomatic disagreement between the two countries over airline landing rights in Canada that previously saw the country close Camp Mirage, a military base in Dubai.

Last week the UAE Embassy in Ottawa announced that Canadian citizens planning to travel to the UAE for tourism or business purposes should arrange their visas through an airline, travel agency or hotel inside the UAE.

Emirates Airlines and Etihad Airways, the only two airlines authorised to issue visas to Canadians, are offering an online visa application process for Canadians.

For Canadians flying on other airlines, who are not planning to stay in hotels, the foreign affairs office in Ottawa said that a sponsor – friend, family or business contact – must apply for the visa from the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

“Once visa approval is obtained, the sponsor will be required to transmit a copy of the visa by email or fax to the Canadian traveller, who will pick up their original visa on arrival in the UAE,” said a spokesman for the Ottawa foreign affairs office.

http://www.thenational.ae/news/worldwide/americas/canadians-to-pay-up-to-1-000-for-uae-visas


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates offers attractive holiday packages*



> India Infoline News Service / 15:47 , Dec 28, 2010
> 
> _*The attractive packages starting at just Rs 19,990 per person include Return Economy class airfares*_
> 
> There is no better time to visit Dubai than with Emirates during the 15th annual Dubai Shopping Festival (DSF) which begins on January 20th, 2011 until February 20th, 2011. Emirates’ has teamed up with various beach and city hotels to offer a free-night's stay during the Festival for travelers who book a four-night package. The attractive packages starting at just Rs 19,990 per person include Return Economy class airfares.
> 
> Packages can be purchased through travel agents and Emirates offices worldwide, and include a choice of hotels, airport transfers and buffet breakfast. The packages are valid for one month from January 20th to February 20th, 2011.


http://www.indiainfoline.com/Markets/News/Emirates-offers-attractive-holiday-packages/5032908881


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ricey-visa-for-uae-after-diplomatic-spat?bn=1

Canadian's face pricey visa for UAE after diplomatic spat.

The best part of the article is diplomate's will also need a visa.

" Smooth move Ex Lax "

The 1000 USD six month, multiple entry visa sound's best to me, and what I need.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*JAPANESE COMPANIES KEEN TO OPERATE REGIONALLY OUT OF DUBAI AIRPORT FREEZONE*

_JAMAL BIN MARGHOOB- “SEMINARS IN SINGAPORE AND MALAYSIA SHED LIGHTS ON THE FACILITIES AND QUALITY SERVICES DUBAI AIRPORT FREEZONE PROVIDES._



















> Tuesday, December 28, 2010
> 
> In their quest to find close accessibility to the Middle East markets, many Japanese companies have shown interest to establish their businesses in Dubai Airport Freezone, discloses Mr. Jamal bin Marghoob, Sales Deputy Director.
> 
> He said, “As part of its strategy to attract more companies from Japan, Dubai Airport Freezone in collaboration with JETRO office in Dubai attended two seminars in Singapore and Malaysia.”


http://newsgulf.blogspot.com/2010/12/japanese-companies-keen-to-operate.html


----------



## noir-dresses

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/meast/12/30/uae.canadians.visa.fees/index.html

A CNN video regarding visa fee's for Canadian's.


----------



## AltinD

Huh, there was an Airport in Yas Island, not far from Ferrari World! :weird:


----------



## noir-dresses

Canada and the UAE's mirages and fuselages 

The United Arab Emirates’ leaning tower of visas 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...irates-leaning-tower-of-visas/article1852455/

I know one thing for sure, I would not want to be the UAE's embassador in Canada at this moment. The media is going to have a feild day while the Canadian government sit's back and decide's their next move, if they havn't already. He's going to have a lot of explaining to do cause Canadian's feel singled out.

Let's wait, and see what happen's in the next couple of day's, hopefully cooler head's will prevail.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates launches second A380 service to Jeddah*



> Staff Report | Published: 14:10 January 2, 2011
> 
> Dubai: Emirates said it has expanded its existing operations in Saudi Arabia on Sunday with the launch of additional daily A380 service to Jeddah.
> 
> The second A380 service has a capacity to seat 517 passengers in a three class configuration.
> 
> "The A380 has received an overwhelmingly positive response from the Saudi market since it was introduced onto our Jeddah route in February 2010. The launch of a second A380, Emirates’ flagship aircraft, into Jeddah highlights our commitment to providing travellers in Saudi with the very latest in aircraft innovations," Emirates said.
> 
> Emirates remains committed to the Saudi market with a total of 42 flights per week to four cites including; Riyadh, Jeddah, Dammam and Al Medinah al Munawarah.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-launches-second-a380-service-to-jeddah-1.739675


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates' financing provides lift*









_Emirates will need to raise a further $28bn to finance its deliveries of Boeing and Airbus aircraft through 2017.

Thomas Peter / Reuters _



> Ivan Gale | Last Updated: Jan 3, 2011
> 
> Emirates Airline raised US$4.62 billion (Dh16.96bn) in aircraft financing over the past two years, helping it weather the tight lending conditions of the global downturn.
> 
> The Dubai airline lined up credit to finance 30 wide-body aircraft delivered during the period, it said.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/travel-tourism/emirates-financing-provides-lift


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates airline offers Canadians visas at just $61*

_*Travellers can bypass embassy route where visa charges have been increased substantially*_












> By Joseph George | Published Monday, January 03, 2011
> 
> Canadians travelling through Dubai can obtain a short-term visa of four days for $61.5 (Dh225.9), provided they are travelling with Emirates airline.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...anadians-visas-at-just-61-2011-01-03-1.337245


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai Duty Free sets new sales record*

January 3, 2011

Joanne Bladd









_Chinese travellers are helping fuel sales of luxury goods, Dubai Duty Free reports._

*D*ubai Duty Free raked in a record AED4.66bn ($1.27bn) in sales in 2010, representing a 14 percent rise in retail sales on 2009’s figures, the company reported on Sunday.

The airport saw record monthly sales in December with turnover reaching AED497m ($136m); a 13 percent rise compared to the same period a year earlier.

The annual sales figures exceed those predicted by DDF CEO Colm McLoughlin, who told Arabian Business last month that he expected retail turnover to hit $1.25bn, or $3.4m a day, helped by solid luxury goods growth.

“We have seen particular spikes in spend from our Asia Pacific passengers and the Chinese passengers in particular are an important and growing group,” he said.

“It is fair to say that the Chinese have probably overtaken the Russian passenger in spend. Like the Russians, the Chinese are looking for high-end luxury products, in particular in watches and fashion and they enjoy great savings on these compared to their domestic market.”

DDF’s biggest seller across the twelve months was perfume, which notched up sales of AED658m ($180.3m), a 16 percent rise on the year-earlier period.

Liquor and gold were the company’s next largest sellers, seeing increases of 13 percent and 11 percent respectively on 2009’s figures.

Watch sales rose by 26 percent, while cosmetics and cameras were up by 23 percent and 19 percent respectively, the company said.

According to McLoughlin, around 45 percent of passengers passing through Dubai airport in 2010 parted with money in its duty free shops. The average spend was $46.

“There is definitely greater consumer confidence, although the Western travellers in general are still understandably cautious and may opt for an ‘affordable luxury’ as opposed to a major purchase,” he told Arabian Business.

*By Joanne Bladd, www.arabianbusiness.com*

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5405-dubai-duty-free-sets-new-sales-record/


----------



## zerozol

*Emirates launches second daily flight with Boeing 777s to Hamburg starting on September 1.*

News in German:
http://www.flugrevue.de/de/zivilluf...-zweiten-taeglichen-flug-ab-hamburg.35092.htm


----------



## noir-dresses

Scheduled EK Deliveries for 2011 as follows

16 B777-300ER Begin on April 2011

7 A380-800 (Lighter units) Begin June 2011

Total of 23 schedule deliveries this year.

Will give you freightor deliveries in the next couple of day's


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> Scheduled EK Deliveries for 2011 as follows
> 
> 16 B777-300ER Begin on April 2011
> 
> 7 A380-800 (Lighter units) Begin June 2011
> 
> Total of 23 schedule deliveries this year.
> 
> Will give you freightor deliveries in the next couple of day's


^^

Your source? 

The A380 lighter versions will arrive around 2012 or more likely later as flightglobal and other industry sources indicate.

At the moment this scheduled delivery table is known for Emirates:

16th unit: 2011 quarter 3
17th: 2011 Q4
18th: 2011 Q4
19th: 2012 Q1
20th: 2012 Q1
21th: 2012 Q1
22th: 2012 Q2
23th: 2012 Q2
24th: 2012 Q2
25th: 2012-Q3 
26th:	2012-Q3 
27th:	2012-Q3 
28th:	2012-Q4 
29th:	2012-Q4 
30th:	2012-Q4

That means: in 2011 only 3 A380s will arrive to Emirates, as known at the moment.

source: http://plane.spottingworld.com/A380_production_list


----------



## noir-dresses

My source, can't say, but can confirm know's his stuff. 

What I posted should be the real figure.

Let's see if they are rite.


----------



## zerozol

^^

Even other forums' (flyertalk, pprune) well informed insiders doesn't know yet the exact and real delivery details. 

Seeing all the reliable sources, your idea of 7 new A380s for EK in 2011 are highly unlikely to happen. 

It could be made only if Airbus changes its production setlist because of the Rolls-Royce engine problems - but, still, they have to deliver a lot of A380s to other customers in 2011, so 7 would be too much for one and only airline.

We will see it.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad launches flights to Bangalore*



> By WAM | Published Monday, January 03, 2011
> 
> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, has launched flights to its eighth destination in India - the Garden City, Bangalore.
> 
> Etihad operates four return flights a week to Bangalore, which is the capital of the Indian state of Karnataka and the country's third most populous city, according to an emailed press release from the carrier.
> 
> The airline will increase to a daily service on the route from March 25, 2011, at the commencement of its summer scheduling season.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ches-flights-to-bangalore-2011-01-03-1.337437


----------



## SA BOY

noir-dresses said:


> Canada and the UAE's mirages and fuselages
> 
> The United Arab Emirates’ leaning tower of visas
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...irates-leaning-tower-of-visas/article1852455/
> 
> I know one thing for sure, I would not want to be the UAE's embassador in Canada at this moment. The media is going to have a feild day while the Canadian government sit's back and decide's their next move, if they havn't already. He's going to have a lot of explaining to do cause Canadian's feel singled out.
> 
> Let's wait, and see what happen's in the next couple of day's, hopefully cooler head's will prevail.


and you dont think the UAE feels singlesd out either by canada haveing an open sky -but not for UAE-Policy?


----------



## SA BOY

Parisian Girl said:


> _*Travellers can bypass embassy route where visa charges have been increased substantially*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/business...anadians-visas-at-just-61-2011-01-03-1.337245


sneeky, wonder if Etihad will do the same?

Just going to push those 95%plus yields up and have canadians shouting at theier federal ministries


----------



## noir-dresses

Actually that on-line UAE visa from EK can be used against it, it's not very smart when you think it threw.

They can get a real big fine using those type's of tactic's, fly with us and you don't have to bother going threw the trouble of embassy's, and waiting in line's. Could you imagine if other airlines with government back up did the same thing, EK would have a very hard sell since most of their pax are not originating from the UAE, especially the one's from Asia/Southern Asia who would be more than happy to get a North American/European visa the same way.

That's what I'm hearing in aviation forum's from people who know their stuff, and the law.

As far as being singled out, that's how the Canadian public is viewing this. I've already accepted what has happend, and moved on to get a three year multiple entry work visa because I'm tied to Dubai more than the average Canadian.

The real hard damage with Camp Mirage has already been solved in the Canadian mind set. This visa issue does'nt really hurt Canada as much as it hurt's the UAE in the long run, it's only an inconvenience, that's all.

What really matter's is what come's next, a solution, or even more fall out between the two country's. My finger's are crossed for better ties.

As far as EK/EY are considerd, and this is where the whole problem stem's from is like this.

- Any further request for extra slot's in Canada has been pushed to the bottom or the list of request's from other airline's.

- There is still a big question mark on Canada's existing agreement in letting EK/EY use Canadian airspace, and ETOPS after this. No Canadian airspace, and ETOPS mean's no real United States expansion that need Canadian airspace badly, unless they fly with serious weight restriction's that don't stand a chance of being profitable.

- Fast track Qatar Airway's into Canada, with easy, and fast expansion with no complaint's from Air Canada/Canadian government, and Star Alliance partner's that wan't Qatar in.

- With Qatar Airway's in Canada, and a code share agreement with Air Canada in the work's, they can both flood the Middle Eastern, African, Asia/South Asia market because it's economically possible now, skimming from EK/EY who has no, or little access to Canada.

- Expect United States Star Alliance partner's like United, and US Airway's to join the band wagon with Qatar with more skimming in the region.

- Lufthansa, and Germany are practically on the same mind set with Air Canada, it's going to get ugly.

- EK/EY have really big back order's for new aircraft. They have a very agreesive expansion plan that need's new slot's, more frequency's on existing slot's, and they wan't to do all of that with out joining any alliance's. They have cought the attention of many airline's, and government's. Let's hope their very ambitous aviation plan's don't turn out like the real estate sector in the end. When you look at the bigger picture, this is when it start's getting interesting.

Now let's take Canadian company's like RIM. The UAE is only 0.2 percent of their business, no wonder they never backed down. Who need's who more ?

What do you think Dubai's chance's are of getting the olympic bid after what happend in the security council vote ?


----------



## SA BOY

what security council vote?


----------



## smussuw

noir-dresses said:


> Now let's take Canadian company's like RIM. The UAE is only 0.2 percent of their business, no wonder they never backed down. Who need's who more ?


They never back down? Where did u get this story from? :lol: They sure did bend somehow, otherwise the UAE would never allow them continue their business here.

And there are about 500,000 users in the UAE of 50 million users so its about 1% of the total users.


----------



## noir-dresses

SA BOY said:


> what security council vote?


UN security council seat, UAE lobbied hard for Canada not to get it.


----------



## noir-dresses

smussuw said:


> They never back down? Where did u get this story from? :lol: They sure did bend somehow, otherwise the UAE would never allow them continue their business here.
> 
> And there are about 500,000 users in the UAE of 50 million users so its about 1% of the total users.


RIM would never give UAE total access to Blackberry Messenger encryption, it's a no go. Only the U.S. have special access here, and there depending on the situation, but definately not all the time. They can easly obsorb any cut in sale's which won't happen, they need, and depend on it to much.

The whole point is if every one had access it would'nt offer the exclusive service that it has.


----------



## smussuw

noir-dresses said:


> RIM would never give UAE total access to Blackberry Messenger encryption, it's a no go. Only the U.S. have special access here, and there depending on the situation, but definately not all the time. They can easly obsorb any cut in sale's which won't happen, they need, and depend on it to much.
> 
> The whole point is if every one had access it would'nt offer the exclusive service that it has.


They obviously gave the the UAE something that made the UAE satisfied, encryption or not, there was an agreement on something. If you think that the UAE would risk its national security for business then think again.


----------



## noir-dresses

smussuw said:


> They obviously gave the the UAE something that made the UAE satisfied, encryption or not, there was an agreement on something. If you think that the UAE would risk its national security for business then think again.


I see your point Smus, and to be honest I feel a lot safer that you guy's in uniform are keeping us a lot safer by monitoring what is being sent on messenger. 

What was actually agreed behind closed door's we can only speculate, unless you know something I don't, and which would be normal in your line of work.

All I know is that I have a cousin who work's high up in RIM, and this was a topic of conversation before. Basically he said they can't do those kind of request's cause it hurt's what the whole product is about let it be UAE, SA, India, Indonesia, etc, etc.

Remember a lot of these people who work in RIM not only get pay cheque's, but hold large amount's of stock's in the company. Last thing they wan't is for their stock to drop,


----------



## smussuw

^^ lol, I certainly don't like to be associated with guys in uniform. I don't necessarily agree on the idea of monitoring messages of the blackberry. I think individuals privacy should be respected to some extent but that is irrelevant to what I was taking about. I am only saying that if the UAE considers it as a threat then it would do whatever it takes to deal with it. 

So yea, there is some agreement on something and I guess both sides compromised but we can't be sure what exactly.


----------



## noir-dresses

Agree with you totally on the national security issue. 

Those phone's can, and were abused for all the wrong reason's in the past.

Agree to agree, or agree not to agree, as long as we agree. 

Any way I'll be in Dubai soon, and we can carry on this disscussion over a coffee, and shisha buddy.


----------



## Parisian Girl

SA BOY said:


> sneeky, wonder if Etihad will do the same?
> 
> Just going to push those 95%plus yields up and have canadians shouting at theier federal ministries






> By Joseph George | Published Monday, January 03, 2011
> 
> Meanwhile, Etihad airways is offering visas for Canadian citizens at $68 (Dh249.7) for 96 hours, $83 (Dh304.7) for 30 days and $365 (dh1340) for 90 days.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/visas-for-canadians-at-under-70-2011-01-03-1.337245


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flights to Dubai launched from Switzerland*



> By Southall Travel -Tuesday, January 04, 2011 10:16 AM
> 
> Emirates has confirmed that it will increase the number of flights to Dubai from Geneva.
> 
> Starting on June 1st, the airline will expand its services between Thailand, Dubai and Geneva due to increased demand by adding a new daily flight.


http://www.southalltravel.co.uk/news/Dubai/800320752/Flights-to-Dubai-launched-from-Switzerland.html


----------



## AltinD

noir-dresses said:


> Actually that on-line UAE visa from EK can be used against it, it's not very smart when you think it threw.
> 
> They can get a real big fine using those type's of tactic's, fly with us and you don't have to bother going threw the trouble of embassy's, and waiting in line's. Could you imagine if other airlines with government back up did the same thing, EK would have a very hard sell since most of their pax are not originating from the UAE, especially the one's from Asia/Southern Asia who would be more than happy to get a North American/European visa the same way.
> 
> That's what I'm hearing in aviation forum's from people who know their stuff, and the law.
> 
> As far as being singled out, that's how the Canadian public is viewing this. I've already accepted what has happend, and moved on to get a three year multiple entry work visa because I'm tied to Dubai more than the average Canadian.


Emirates have been offering tourist visas to their passengers for more then a decade, other Airlines could arrange those too if and when they really wanted too. They (Emirates) are acting like a sponsor, just like any establishment or individual (providing it fulfill certain criteria) can do too.

The Canadians aren't treated any different then the other 170+ other nationalities for whom prior visas are required to visit the U.A.E. If Canadians feel otherwise, they have to thank their brainwashing "free and balanced" media.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Ottawa 'completely mismanaged' UAE airlines' bid for more slots*

_Opposition says Canada has lost key ally in the Middle East_

By Mick O'Reilly, Deputy Managing Editor | Published: 00:00 January 6, 2011









Dan McTeague. Image Credit: Supplied



> Dubai: If you're angry over obtaining a visa for Canadians coming to the UAE, blame Canada.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with Gulf News, Dan McTeague, the Liberal Party critic on Foreign and Consular Affairs, says the blame for the UAE's imposition of visa requirements on all Canadian visitors lies squarely with Ottawa and Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper.
> 
> "The government of Canada under Stephen Harper has completely mismanaged this file," McTeague said from Toronto. "Their mismanagement has resulted in Canada losing a key and strategic ally in the Middle East and it's going to take a long time for Canada's reputation in the region to be repaired."
> 
> At the heart of the dispute is a stalemate over landing rights for Etihad and Emirates at Canadian airports. The UAE carriers want more access to Canadian destinations such as Montreal, Calgary and Vancouver, but at present are limited to three flights each per week to Toronto only.
> 
> "The manner in which Ottawa is acting in the interests of Air Canada smacks of protectionism," McTeague charged. "Even the Conservative Premier of Alberta — Mr Harper's home province — is saying that Emirates and Etihad should have more access to Canadian destinations."


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/o...aged-uae-airlines-bid-for-more-slots-1.741814


----------



## SA BOY

noir-dresses said:


> UN security council seat, UAE lobbied hard for Canada not to get it.


but UAE is one of the biggest buyers of US arms so they have a good friends there, besides canada not worth of security council seat


----------



## SA BOY

noir-dresses said:


> RIM would never give UAE total access to Blackberry Messenger encryption, it's a no go. Only the U.S. have special access here, and there depending on the situation, but definately not all the time. They can easly obsorb any cut in sale's which won't happen, they need, and depend on it to much.
> 
> The whole point is if every one had access it would'nt offer the exclusive service that it has.


RIM did give in because there is now a local firewall on UAE blackberries and there wasent before.UAE was one of many countries pushing (lebanon, Qatar, Saudi, Egypt, India, China ) just come to mind, this is a global RIM issue and its not going to go away as it effects national security
UK and France also have full access.
India, china , like UAE has limited access


----------



## Face81

Pretty interesting article...



> *Flying High in Dubai
> Emirates Leaves Rivals in Slipstream*
> By Dinah Deckstein
> 01/04/2011
> 
> REUTERS
> Emirates cabin crew board an Emirates Airbus A380-800 at Manchester Airport in England
> 
> The Dubai-based airline Emirates is considered the world's most successful and has ambitious plans to expand. Its European rivals such as Lufthansa and British Airways accuse the airline of benefitting from massive state subsidies. But the reality is more complicated.
> 
> There are only a few top executives who can gaze out on the future of their own company from the comfort of their own desk. But Tim Clark, the 63-year-old British president of the Dubai-based airline Emirates, is one of them.
> 
> Clark's office with its large windows sits on the top floor of the company's headquarters at Dubai International Airport. Right in front of his building, a glimmering gray-blue colossus of steel is shooting up. In late 2012, when the new terminal building for Airbus A380s is completed, up to 20 of the massive jets should be able to dock there at the same time. Emirates already has 15 of the world's largest passenger jets in service. It has another 75 on order. And it plans on buying more.
> 
> If Clark takes a subway from the station conveniently located in his building to its last station and then hops in a cab for another couple of minutes, he can already survey what will be the home of his airline's future headquarters building: Dubai World Central, a new, massive airport. Although Emirates won't be able to move into its facilities there until 2022, there are already eight-lane palm-lined streets leading to the airport's 140-square-kilometer (54-square-mile) desert plot.
> 
> 
> _Dreams into Reality _
> The airport will be the world's largest -- which at first sounds like an echo of those old delusions of grandeur that first made Dubai famous. During the crisis of the last two years, the little emirate only narrowly succeeded in averting national bankruptcy. The reward for its monstrous real-estate plans was billions in debt. The emirate is now having to sell off some of its assets as a result.
> 
> The most valuable pearl that could possibly be sold off in Dubai is a stake in Emirates, which long ago joined the ranks of the world's largest and most lucrative airlines -- and which still wants more.
> 
> At the massive airport, there are huge billboards declaring "Welcome to Dubai's Aerotropolis for the World." The airport should eventually handle 160 million passengers each year, or three times as much as Frankfurt Airport currently does. Images of Dubai ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid al Maktoum on gigantic banners proclaim: "We are transforming our dreams into tangible reality."
> 
> But, in the eyes of its European competitors -- such as Lufthansa, British Airways and Air France/KLM -- what's happening in Dubai and its neighboring emirates is much more of a nightmare. Between now and 2020, Emirates alone wants to increase its fleet of long-haul aircraft from 155 to roughly 400. What's more, taken together, the heads of its neighboring airlines, Abu Dhabi's Etihad and Qatar Airways, have ordered almost just as many planes.
> 
> "That goes completely beyond their needs," warns Wolfgang Mayrhuber, who was CEO of Lufthansa until Dec. 31, 2010, adding that it is becoming "a very serious threat to the aviation industry in Germany and all of Europe." Another corporate executive, who would prefer to remain anonymous, sees things in even more dire terms. "These are monster airlines that have almost unlimited financial means at their disposal thanks to their governments," he angrily says, referring to alleged cross-subsidies from the oil trade.
> 
> 
> _Shifting Traffic Flows _
> Nevertheless, Mayrhuber and his colleague are simultaneously both witness to, and victim of, a revolution in the global aviation industry that they themselves underestimated for far too long. Up to now, Europe and North America have still accounted for roughly 60 percent of the world's air traffic. In the past, the industry's self-appointed top dogs on both sides of the Atlantic made a good living off the situation -- one that was even perhaps a bit too good.
> 
> Indeed, since globalization has massively increased the significance of India and China, having connections to those countries has become all the more important. "Where 10 years ago only one person wanted to travel," Clark says, "now you have 10,000." And, for all of these new clients, Dubai enjoys a very central position. For example, Nigerian traders take flights connecting through Dubai to reach Shanghai or Hong Kong, where they purchase low-cost goods that they then resell at a profit in their home countries. And, for their part, the Chinese are extremely interested in making business contacts in Africa because they want to benefit from the continent's wealth of raw materials. Indeed, even Brazilian companies would like to see more and better flight connections.
> 
> "In the 21st century," Clark predicts, "the epicenter of global traffic flows will shift -- completely and forever."
> 
> While large industrial corporations recognized the effects of globalization early on and established a foothold for themselves in the emerging economies, Europe's formerly state-owned airlines were initially slow to react. Until recently, they preferred to focus on taking over troubled competitors or forging alliances with their competitors.
> 
> The rigid legal system also blocked airline efforts to expand internationally. Indeed, even today, bilateral agreements between countries stipulate in painstaking detail which airline can fly where, how often and with which aircraft.
> 
> 
> _Ideal Location _
> For a number of years, more generous provisions have been in force in a number of places, including within the European Union and in regard to trans-Atlantic traffic between Europe and the United States. There, the airlines can more or less decide for themselves which cities they will fly to in their partner countries or within the continental United States.
> 
> In the past, airlines such as Lufthansa, British Airways and Air France used a backdoor method, known as the "sixth freedom" of international air transport, to continue growing despite these restrictions, as well as to offer their domestic populations attractive connections to destinations around the world. The sixth freedom allows airlines such as Lufthansa to transport, for example, passengers from Cairo to Warsaw as long as there is a stopover in Germany, say in Frankfurt or Munich.
> 
> Twenty years ago, Clark already recognized the opportunities that this so-called "hub-and-spoke system" presented for his employer. Although the airline was already called Emirates at the time, it was still tiny. Clark realized that -- unlike Frankfurt, Paris or Amsterdam -- Dubai occupied an almost ideal location on the world map. Indeed, almost all of the major flight destinations can be reached from Dubai in roughly 10 hours.
> 
> In order to stretch his company's flight radius even further, Clark ordered custom-made versions of airplane models from Boeing that could handle so-called ultra-long-haul routes in flights of up to 18 hours without a stopover.
> 
> 
> _Securing Traffic Rights _
> At this point, the only thing Clark lacked was the necessary traffic rights. Initially, the British, German and Italian governments, in particular, were relatively generous in granting these rights to Emirates, because, in its first years, the up-and-coming airline enjoyed a kind of special status merely for being exotic.
> 
> As a result, India and a number of African countries followed suit in granting the Gulf-based airline extensive takeoff and landing rights. In any case, their own airlines were far too small to handle growing global demand.
> 
> Along with his boss, Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, the uncle of Dubai's ruler Mohammed, Clark knew how to put the new air rights to good use. With its 155 jets, the company today serves over 100 destinations all around the world. It's true that Emirates has until now only had limited flights to the United States and South America. But that's one of the reasons why the company is expanding its fleet with A380s and other models.
> 
> 
> _Rivals Accuse Emirates of Unfair Advantages_
> The success of the Arab state-owned airline hasn't just made its European competitors nervous; it's also made them aggressive. In suspiciously similar-sounding statements, they have been urging their governments not to grant any additional air rights to Emirates.
> 
> A particularly fierce defensive battle is being waged in Germany. Lufthansa, the country's flagship carrier, wants to use everything at its disposal to prevent Emirates from being allowed to take off and land in Berlin and Stuttgart in addition to its existing rights in Frankfurt, Munich, Düsseldorf and Hamburg.
> 
> Rivals like Lufthansa accuse all three Arab airlines of massively benefiting from state-provided financial assistance. Clark vehemently denies the charge. "If anyone can ever prove we have benefited from one euro of subsidy, I will resign the next day," Clark told Dow Jones Newswires in a recent interview.
> 
> Granted, it cannot be said that the three Arab airlines directly depend on the sheiks for life support. But one thing is true: Since the airports, air traffic controllers and transport authorities in their countries closely cooperate with each other and often even share the same management structures, the fees these airlines have to pay are significantly lower than the ones paid at European airports.
> 
> 
> _Lower Costs _
> Europe's veteran airlines also strongly criticize the fact that since Dubai doesn't levy any corporate or income taxes, Emirates can pay lower salaries, and that it primarily employs low-cost workers from countries such as India and Pakistan. That's true. But, at the same time, Emirates also provides accommodation and health care for the majority of its employees.
> 
> The management consulting firm Arthur D. Little has calculated that Emirates' costs are almost a third lower than those of most of their European competitors. Still, that in itself does not explain why the Arab airline has enjoyed such success.
> 
> Unlike Lufthansa, for example, Emirates does not operate an expensive short-haul network to satisfy demand in its own country. What's more, its European competitors could never reach the 18-plus hours of use that Emirates airplanes see in an average day.
> 
> Furthermore, Dubai doesn't have a ban on night flights like the one enforced at most German airports. For this reason, even at 3 a.m. or 4 a.m., you will find tourists and business travelers wandering through the terminal halls of Dubai's airport, either looking for their connecting flights or for bargains in the high-end shops.
> 
> 
> _'The Cake Is Growing All the Time' _
> Lastly, its customers have helped guarantee its success. Which traditional European airline offers passengers the choice of 600 radio and 150 television stations? Moreover, unlike Lufthansa, Emirates offers business-class customers seats that convert into flat beds and even limousine service to and from the airport. "They offer everything that is good and expensive," complains one senior Lufthansa executive. "In Europe, that kind of thing just isn't possible."
> 
> Christoph Franz, Mayrhuber's successor at the helm of Lufthansa, accuses Emirates of deliberately poaching passengers in order to fill its own planes. In a lobbying document directed at politicians, Lufthansa even speaks about "aggressive predatory competition." But, in response, Clark says that: "Everybody does that. Are we now supposed to be the only ones denied this right?"
> 
> Indeed, Clark has a hard time understanding all the fuss about his airline's expansion in any case. "The cake is growing all the time," he says, "and everyone can have a piece of it."
> 
> 
> _Burdensome Limitations _
> Still, there's no denying that the fight being waged between the established airlines and the new high-flyers from the Gulf states is somewhat unequal. On one side, you have the defenders of a system that long ago accepted work councils, unions and bans on night flights because all those things are taken for granted in European corporate culture.
> 
> On the other, wealthy sheiks and top executives from across the world are demonstrating that you can also have air transport without all of those burdensome limitations as long as local conditions allow you to do so -- as is the case in Dubai.
> 
> Having learned a similar lesson long ago, major German companies set up subsidiaries around the world, oftentimes facing bitter resistance from their core workforces back home. The aviation industry has yet to make such a move.
> 
> Jürgen Weber, a former Lufthansa CEO who now chairs its supervisory board, has apparently already realized that such a development could be necessary. "I can seriously imagine," Weber recently told close associates, "that Lufthansa will one day be a globally positioned corporation with subsidiaries spread around the world." But this time, the unions haven't protested.
> 
> Translated from the German by Josh Ward




Source


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai Dhaka service from Feb 14*



> Published Thursday, January 06, 2011
> 
> Dubai's low-cost carrier flydubai will operate to the Bangladeshi capital Dhaka from February 14.
> 
> The second destination in Bangladesh, flydubai is set to start services to Chittagong on January 17.
> 
> An official release quoted Ghaith Al Ghaith, CEO, flydubai, as saying: "I am very pleased that the addition of Dhaka to our route network is our first announcement of 2011 – a year that is set to be even busier than 2010."


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/flydubai-dhaka-service-from-feb-14-2011-01-06-1.338851


----------



## Face81

I love how this is getting so much media attention now...



> *Canada stalled negotiations
> *
> Canadian tactics politicised issue of landing rights
> 
> By Mick O'Reilly, Deputy Managing Editor Published: 00:00 January 7, 2011
> 
> Dubai: Canada's foreign minister waded into the dispute over landing rights, telling Gulf News that he met with UAE Foreign Minister Shaikh Abdullah Bin Zayed Al Nahyan on five separate occasions in the past 18 months.
> 
> In a letter sent and published in the Opinion section of today's Gulf News, Lawrence Cannon writes that there have also been numerous meetings between UAE and Canadian officials on the issue of more landing rights for Emirates and Etihad at Toronto and other Canadian destinations.
> 
> But Gulf News has learnt that those five meetings referred to by Cannon took place on the sidelines of other multilateral conferences that had nothing to do with the issue of landing rights.
> 
> In those meetings between the two foreign ministers, all that the Canadian side offered were more promises of ‘new ideas' that never materialised.
> 
> Gulf News has also learnt that 11 letters from the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority to Canadian officials over the past four years were unanswered. On the one occasion that Ottawa responded, it stalled for more time.
> 
> Gulf News has learnt that the stalling tactics employed by Canadian officials resulted in the escalation of the issue from a technical one of landing rights to a political one.
> 
> The UAE's foreign policy has a duty to support its trade interests including those in the oil and gas sector, airlines and telecom.
> 
> With Etihad and Emirates limited to just three flights each to Toronto, and with negotiations stalled on more landing slots and destinations, the UAE felt obliged to act in its best sovereign interests.
> 
> Cannon's letter, however, does not address the UAE's Ambassador in Ottawa, Mohammad Abdullah Al Gafli's claim that he has been unable to secure a meeting with the minister and is instead being dealt with by Cannon's aides.
> 
> On the issue of visas, Cannon says UAE nationals have required visas to enter Canada ever since the two nations established diplomatic relations in 1974.
> 
> In 2009, Cannon writes, the UAE decided to pursue visa reciprocity with countries that demanded visas for its nationals. Those talks have also been stalled.
> 
> Since January 2, the UAE is requiring all Canadian passport holders to obtain entry visas prior to arrival.
> 
> Dh4.34b: UAE's imports from Canada in 2009
> Dh717m: Canada's imports from UAE in 2009
> 27,000: Estimated number of Canadians living in UAE


Source


----------



## SA BOY

watch that UAE import figure drop massivley


----------



## zerozol

(In my humble opinion, this totally childish and stupid game in the kindergarten's playground continues. 

Both sides are really out of the normal, civilized habits, that's really just like annoying children's dispute - although such opinions come only from journalists of the UAE and Canada, but not from official politicians. What politicians are doing is an other childish game - landing rights vs. Camp Mirage.)



"*Drop the gloves with UAE*

Canada doesn't need to stand for the abuse coming from this tiny Mideast bully

(..)

Why does the UAE so desperately want more landing rights? Because it has bought a lot of big fat aircraft as part of its decade-long, oil-fuelled spending spree, and needs to fill seats by moving North Americans through Dubai to the Middle East and Asia.

When the Canadian government refused, the UAE proceeded to: a) kick Canada out of our staging base for Afghanistan that was located on UAE soil; b) refuse our minister of national defence and our chief of the defence staff permission to fly through its airspace after they were in the air; and c) introduced the need for expensive visas for any Canadian wishing to visit their country.

Here's what I think we should consider in response: a) void the landing rights UAE airlines already have; b) forbid them to fly in Canadian air space; c) slow down the processing of visas for anyone from the UAE who wants to visit Canada; and d) tell them to convince us that nobody connected to any of the Emirates' royal families is supporting antiwestern terrorist activities.

(...)"

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Drop+gloves+with/4078901/story.html


----------



## smussuw

*Canadian PM tells UAE ‘give me a break’ over airline spat*

Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper has accused the UAE of attempting to capitalise on Ottawa’s operations in Afghanistan to secure more landing rights for its flagship airlines.

Harper said the country would pick its allies more carefully following its political spat with the Gulf state, which saw the UAE shut down a secret military base near Dubai used to support Canadian troops in Afghanistan. 

Canada’s transport agency in November declined to give the UAE additional slots at its airports, despite years of requests from the Gulf state.

“That’s just not how you treat allies, and I think tells us you better pick your friends pretty carefully in the future,” Harper said in comments quoted by QMI Agency. 

“I could never see [Canada] treating an ally like that. Could you imagine after 9/11 if the Americans had come to the Canadian government and said, ‘We need help on something to do with security’ [and we said] ‘Well, only if you do something on Buy America.’ I mean, give me a break.”

The closure of Camp Mirage was a direct hit on Canadian efforts to fight the war on terror, and should have been exempt from any diplomatic feud between the two countries, Harper said. 

“When we, as a country, offer to be part of a international mission to help protect global security, then somebody comes along and uses that to try and leverage demands on our domestic airline industry, I don’t think that’s a situation we, as a country, want to be in,” Harper told QMI Agency. 

“What this teaches us in future and when we’re looking at other options is: Don’t get in a place where somebody’s going to try and use it to leverage some unrelated issue.”


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/cana...eak-over-airline-spat-372132.html?tab=Article


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> Here, I'm lost for word's how Harper/Conservative Government/Air Canada screwed our relationship with the UAE.


Oh really?  Who kicked off Canada from Camp Mirage near Dubai? Who didn't allow the Canadian foreign minister (or what) to fly over (not to land, only to fly over) UAE en route from Afghanistan back to Canada?  
You joke...
*Both* sides screwed up the relationship, Canada and UAE as well. Overreacting, just like in a children's playgroung, as I said already.

That article in The Star is an _opinion_. With sums and billions of dollars without any reference. Take it easy, not necesserily seriously.


----------



## smussuw

Double post


----------



## smussuw

Who was the reason for that to happen in the first place? That's right, it's all Canada's fault. They are the one who kept lying about granting flight slots for 9 years while enjoying getting a military base for free. They also enjoyed free visa on arrival for 36 years while Emiratis didnt. They can fly to the UAE as much as they want but Emirates airlines can't. So until now Canada is still in a favoring situation. The UAE has every right to retaliate. Why this didn't happen between the UAE and any other country? But we don't whine about it and we don't cry about the spilt water. What happened has happened and we won't look back. If anything it is Canada who will regret.

And today Canada was the only country who didn't want to agree on a presidential statement in the "future forum" about a palestinian state with 1967 borders. Even the US didn't object that. Tells u how low this country has gone into. Welcome to the most hated countries in the world Canada..


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^errr...

Anyway, this Rae guy has offered something of a reasonable compromise.

UAE should push for 2 extra slots a week to YYZ and have the impact against air canada measured. then additional slots can be phased in little at a time.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*BBC Middle East Business Report: Keeping the A380 Flying*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL-LZN1toOU


----------



## zerozol

smussuw said:


> Who was the reason for that to happen in the first place? That's right, it's all Canada's fault. They are the one who kept lying about granting flight slots for 9 years while enjoying getting a military base for free. They also enjoyed free visa on arrival for 36 years while Emiratis didnt. They can fly to the UAE as much as they want but Emirates airlines can't. So until now Canada is still in a favoring situation. The UAE has every right to retaliate. Why this didn't happen between the UAE and any other country? But we don't whine about it and we don't cry about the spilt water. What happened has happened and we won't look back. If anything it is Canada who will regret.
> 
> And today Canada was the only country who didn't want to agree on a presidential statement in the "future forum" about a palestinian state with 1967 borders. Even the US didn't object that. Tells u how low this country has gone into. Welcome to the most hated countries in the world Canada..


Yes, from a "Patriotic Emirati" view it is like that. What some Canadians are saying is a patriotic Canadian view. That's normal.

How the hell comes here Palestine's case? 

And how do you mean that UAE is not whining and crying about it? There are plenty of articles, citing "friendly" voices from Canada, and the UAE as well, just to prove that Canada's opinion is not sustainable... That's a fact.

It was not necessery to give Camp Mirage for free (was it free anyway? I don't think so... nothing is for free between 2 countries.  Maybe we just don't know about the price of it...)

UAE *knew* that Canada has no open sky-policy towards them. UAE gave open skies indeed. UAE *knew* that Canada has a visa-policy. UAE gave free visa for Canadians indeed.

UAE entered into relation with Canada with very clear facts. It's a lame thing to start children's play after so many years, just because UAE's requests wasn't accepted since a long time. Especially with so hard and very undiplomatic things like kicking them off from Mirage.

A secondary or more less important ECONOMIC issue became POLITICAL. And that is clearly the fault of the UAE (Camp Mirage). Well, countries are protecting economy with political devices (i.e. landing rights), but that's still an economic thing, not political. Canada's reactions were economical, unless UAE's were true political. Here is the problem.

And Canada: the other lame. Protecting their airline industry from such a distant place is something interesting. Air Canada's profile and routes couldn't be hurt by Emirates. And these opinions in different articles there, saying that "let's ban all flights from the UAE" are so so lame... 

My dudes here in SSC, do you know what i think? Air Canada: Star Alliance. Who's one of the biggest players there? Lufthansa. Wich has also strong opinion towards Emirates and landing rights. Here's the point. 
Emirates and Etihad would hurt their joint business (transfers in Frankfurt, Munich) regarding the travels Canada-Africa, West-Asia, India etc. 
That's all.


----------



## AltinD

^^ No one was kicked out ... on the contrary, a 3 months extension was awarded to the FREE Lease!


----------



## aravinda

In another aviation news...

Jet Blue Australia is taking two Emirates A330s (A6-EAB & A6-EAC) with two more to be sold to them next year.


----------



## luv2bebrown

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/air-canada-wanted-daily-emirates-flights-1.746558

more news on this "document".


----------



## zerozol

AltinD said:


> ^^ No one was kicked out ... on the contrary, a 3 months extension was awarded to the FREE Lease!


Really?

"The UAE government gave Canada *four months to vacate* the Camp Mirage military base near Dubai, and the lease ended in October."

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/g...-expensive-for-canada-liberal-critic-1.746542

It's in a GulfNews-article, not in a Canadian one. 


Anyway, it doesn't matter who did what in this dispute. What important is: all that stuff gives a little playground-feeling.


----------



## zerozol

aravinda said:


> In another aviation news...
> 
> Jet Blue Australia is taking two Emirates A330s (A6-EAB & A6-EAC) with two more to be sold to them next year.


Yes, Emirates started to phase out its older aircraft, A330s, A340s and the first batch of 777s.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Lufthansa seeks to clip Emirates’ wings in Germany, says Berlin Mayor*

Shane McGinley

16 January 2011 









_Emirates Airlines chief executive officer Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum. The carrier has requested direct flights to Berlin since 2004_

*L*ufthansa, Germany’s national carrier, is lobbying its government to deny Dubai's Emirates Airline’s request for landing slots when Berlin’s new airport opens in 2012, the city’s mayor has said.
The German airline is pushing the federal government to refuse Emirates direct flights to the capital through Berlin-Brandenburg Airport, Mayor Harald Wolf said.
“The Berlin government was, and is, in favour to open the airport to Emirates and give them the possibilities to have direct flights,” Mayor Wolf said from his office in the German city.
“But the difficulty is the federal government. They are very restrictive. They [the Federal Government] have had a very strong lobbying from Lufthansa not to strengthen Emirates.”

Emirates currently flies to Frankfurt, Munich and Dusseldorf, but has been asking for direct flights to Berlin and Stuttgart since 2004.
Mayor Wolf said the federal government was likely to force the Dubai carrier to sacrifice some of its existing landing rights in order to gain a direct route to Berlin.
“If they want to fly from Berlin they can give up Stuttgart or Hamburg but they will they will not give them another additional right,” he said.
A spokesperson for Lufthansa was not immediately available for comment. 

Lufthansa is one of a number of European carriers, including Air France KLM and British Airways, to call for curbs on the expansion of Gulf carriers on long-haul routes.
The carriers claim Gulf airline use unfair subsidies to finance aircraft deals and to take market share from existing airlines.
A number of US and European airlines are impacted by a 'home market rule,' which states that countries where Boeing and Airbus build aircraft cannot use export credit agencies to help their carriers buy passenger airliners.
The rule, which impacts carriers in the US, UK and France, among others, is seen as offering an unfair advantage to Gulf carriers unaffected by the law.
A spokesperson for Emirates said it was ‘hopeful’ that Berlin’s federal government would support its request for fresh landing slots at the new airport.
“Emirates’ services to Berlin and Stuttgart, both of which remain underserviced in terms of scheduled intercontinental routes, would benefit trade, investment, tourism and employment,” the airline said in an emailed statement.
“We are hopeful that our long-standing request will receive German government support. We have had discussions with the relevant officials on this matter, and look forward to further dialogue.”
Emirates has faced similar issues in Canada. Last November, Ottawa’s transport agency declined to give UAE carriers Etihad and Emirates additional landing rights, despite years of requests.
Emirates’ vice president Maurice Flanagan told Arabian Business he believed the refusal was fuelled by opposition from Lufthansa.
“They are targeting Emirates, being egged on by Lufthansa… It is purely the protection of Air Canada,” Flanagan said.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/luft...ings-in-germany-says-berlin-mayor-373861.html


----------



## noir-dresses

We can make a list of where this pattern is going now.

We already have Canada, France, Germany, and Korea for starter's.

2012 could be the make, or break year for German's requiring visa's to enter the UAE as well.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.thestar.com/opinion/edit...ui-harper-s-temper-tantrums-costly-for-canada

Harpers temper tantrum's costly for Canada.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Lockheed Martin invests in Abu Dhabi MRO centre*



> by ASC Staff on Jan 16, 2011
> 
> Lockheed Martin has acquired an equity stake in Advanced Military Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul Centre (AMMROC), joining shareholders Sikorsky Aerospace Services, which owns an equivalent share, and Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies (ADAT), the principal shareholder.
> 
> The addition of Lockheed Martin will allow AMMROC to further expand its service offerings in the fixed-wing market segment. Linking this new expertise to AMMROC’s developing capability in the rotary-wing segment allows AMMROC to become a leading global provider of military aviation maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) services to the United Arab Emirates (UAE) Armed Forces and other military operators both globally and regionally.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5464-lockheed-martin-invests-in-abu-dhabi-mro-centre/


----------



## Face81

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Shane McGinley
> 
> 16 January 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Emirates Airlines chief executive officer Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum. The carrier has requested direct flights to Berlin since 2004_
> 
> *L*ufthansa, Germany’s national carrier, is lobbying its government to deny Dubai's Emirates Airline’s request for landing slots when Berlin’s new airport opens in 2012, the city’s mayor has said.
> The German airline is pushing the federal government to refuse Emirates direct flights to the capital through Berlin-Brandenburg Airport, Mayor Harald Wolf said.
> “The Berlin government was, and is, in favour to open the airport to Emirates and give them the possibilities to have direct flights,” Mayor Wolf said from his office in the German city.
> “But the difficulty is the federal government. They are very restrictive. They [the Federal Government] have had a very strong lobbying from Lufthansa not to strengthen Emirates.”
> 
> Emirates currently flies to Frankfurt, Munich and Dusseldorf, but has been asking for direct flights to Berlin and Stuttgart since 2004.
> Mayor Wolf said the federal government was likely to force the Dubai carrier to sacrifice some of its existing landing rights in order to gain a direct route to Berlin.
> “If they want to fly from Berlin they can give up Stuttgart or Hamburg but they will they will not give them another additional right,” he said.
> A spokesperson for Lufthansa was not immediately available for comment.
> 
> Lufthansa is one of a number of European carriers, including Air France KLM and British Airways, to call for curbs on the expansion of Gulf carriers on long-haul routes.
> The carriers claim Gulf airline use unfair subsidies to finance aircraft deals and to take market share from existing airlines.
> A number of US and European airlines are impacted by a 'home market rule,' which states that countries where Boeing and Airbus build aircraft cannot use export credit agencies to help their carriers buy passenger airliners.
> The rule, which impacts carriers in the US, UK and France, among others, is seen as offering an unfair advantage to Gulf carriers unaffected by the law.
> A spokesperson for Emirates said it was ‘hopeful’ that Berlin’s federal government would support its request for fresh landing slots at the new airport.
> “Emirates’ services to Berlin and Stuttgart, both of which remain underserviced in terms of scheduled intercontinental routes, would benefit trade, investment, tourism and employment,” the airline said in an emailed statement.
> “We are hopeful that our long-standing request will receive German government support. We have had discussions with the relevant officials on this matter, and look forward to further dialogue.”
> Emirates has faced similar issues in Canada. Last November, Ottawa’s transport agency declined to give UAE carriers Etihad and Emirates additional landing rights, despite years of requests.
> Emirates’ vice president Maurice Flanagan told Arabian Business he believed the refusal was fuelled by opposition from Lufthansa.
> “They are targeting Emirates, being egged on by Lufthansa… It is purely the protection of Air Canada,” Flanagan said.
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/luft...ings-in-germany-says-berlin-mayor-373861.html





noir-dresses said:


> We can make a list of where this pattern is going now.
> 
> We already have Canada, France, Germany, and Korea for starter's.
> 
> 2012 could be the make, or break year for German's requiring visa's to enter the UAE as well.


How interesting.... I've known EK have been after a Berlin slot for ages now, but if the Germans refuse, who knows what will happen.... hmmm......


----------



## noir-dresses

http://news.airwise.com/story/view/1295260444.html

More on the Lufthansa, Emirates dispute.

The UAE is going to have to walk a really thin line when it comes to Germany on this issue because they can envolve the whole EU, and they do have the political power to do it.

Merkel is even more conservative than Canada's Harper, a real fire cracker.

Lufthansa also has a very good argument. Slot's are totally unbananced between the two country's with the UAE getting the better cut of the deal, with really next to no passenger's originating from the UAE.

This is starting to turn in the Perfect Storm for Emirates.

They can't keep punishing every country that does'nt dance to their tune.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^Emirates needs to get Airbus to counter-lobby.

they also need to petition the German people.

they should take out some TV ads asking the German people to push their government to allow more landing slots.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE's Strata seeks to build Dreamliner parts*



> by Edward Attwood on Jan 17, 2011
> 
> UAE aerospace company Strata is hoping to win contracts from Boeing to supply parts for the long-awaited 787 Dreamliner, a senior official at the company has said.
> 
> The manufacturer, which is wholly-owned by Mubadala, makes composite parts for aircraft, built at its 21,600 square metre facility in Al Ain.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5471-uaes-strata-seeks-to-build-dreamliner-parts/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates have ordered too many Airbus planes, for Lufthansa to block there expansion. Especially because they have such a vital role in the A380 program, which has yet to even break even.


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> ^^Emirates needs to get Airbus to counter-lobby.
> 
> they also need to petition the German people.
> 
> they should take out some TV ads asking the German people to push their government to allow more landing slots.


It's a catch 22 because Lufthansa is also a good Airbus customer, Star Alliance as a whole is a huge Airbus customer. I think Airbus will choose to stay out of it. Don't be surprised if Lufthansa push for Emirates to have equal slot's/flight's as German carrier's in the UAE which could lead to a down grade of capacity. Star Alliance head quarter's are in Germany as well. 

Air France will definately push the French government on this issue. We all know how the French protest, and go on strikes, and let's not forget Air France is a Skyteam partner.

Like I already said, it's going to be really intersting the way Emirates expand, and operate from now on. The Perfect Storm is staring them in the eye's, unless they join an alliance. 

The legacy carrier's have already given Emirates, Etihad, and Qatar a nick name " The Three Amigo's ".


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^
one thing's for sure, if the UAE simply approaches the German government in a conventional manner, they will almost certainly not be granted the slots. 

they have to try a different approach. perhaps they should highlight specifically all the non-lufthansa businesses and local governments that would benefit by increased Emirates flights, and get those businesses to lobby the German government.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.emirates247.com/business/lufthansa-to-take-gulf-carriers-down-2011-01-18-1.343819

Lufthansa to take gulf carriers down.

Air Canada, and the Canadian government never had this kind of language, nor approach toward's Emirates. All they did was deny more flight's, but it look's like Lufthansa, and the German government want to find a way to crush the competition. This goes way beyond any thing the Canadian's did, let's se how the UAE react toward's the economical/political might of the German's. 

We are also starting to see American carrier's picking up steam on how Emirates finance their planes, that's another storm in the work's. 

The Chinese are also giving Emirates a hard time upgrading one of their Shanghai flight's to an A380, which should of been in service a while back.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad adds extra flights to Jeddah*









Etihad will use an A320 on its Jeddah route. 



> by ASC Staff on Jan 18, 2011
> 
> Etihad will expand its service to Jeddah from February 1, moving from a daily flight to 12 services per week.
> 
> The airline will operate a two-class A320 on the route, seating 16 passengers in Pearl Business class and 120 in Coral Economy.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5480-etihad-adds-extra-flights-to-jeddah/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www2.macleans.ca/2011/01/18/why-harper-should-hire-bob-rae/

Even conservative colomnist's in Canada are starting to break rank's with Harper's government which is a good sign for Emirates.


----------



## noir-dresses

aravinda said:


> In another aviation news...
> 
> Jet Blue Australia is taking two Emirates A330s (A6-EAB & A6-EAC) with two more to be sold to them next year.


http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/general_aviation/read.main/5036455/

A little more info on this.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*IndiGo set for Dubai operations*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, January 19, 2011
> 
> India’s largest discount airline by market share IndiGo has received government approval to start flights to Dubai, the airline said in a statement.
> 
> The flight schedule will be released in the next few months, the Indian carrier said in the statement.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/world/indigo-set-for-dubai-operations-2011-01-19-1.344387


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Air traffic in UAE climbs to record levels*

*Dubai International Airport busiest hub in the country last year, GCAA figures show*

Kevin Scott, Staff Reporter

January 20, 2011









_*Source:* Source is General Civil Aviation Authority
*Image Credit: Gulf News*_


*A*ir traffic movements in the UAE reached record levels last year, according to figures released yesterday by the General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA).

The total number of air traffic movements in 2010 stood at 64,457, up 11.09 per cent on the previous year. the GCAA report said. The daily average number of movements last year was 1,766, an increase of 11.13 per cent on 2009's daily average of 1,589 movements per day.

December witnessed the highest number of movements at 57,847, up 5.9 per cent on the 52,788 movements during the same month in 2009.

Mohammad Al Suwaidi, Director General of the GCAA, said: "The year 2010 was a landmark in the history of aviation in the UAE amid difficult and challenging conditions worldwide, especially economic conditions.

"The sector made new records and witnessed unprecedented growth rates in terms of air traffic movements in the UAE.

This can be attributed to strong foundations, wide vision, highly developed policies and continued efforts to develop and facilitate systems and procedures."

Dubai International Airport was the busiest aviation hub in the UAE last year with 292,662 air traffic movements recorded, representing almost 45.4 per cent of the country's total aircraft movements. Overflights — aircraft that pass through UAE airspace — came next with 140,821 (21.85 per cent) followed by the capital Abu Dhabi with 94,796 movements (14.7 per cent).

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/air-traffic-in-uae-climbs-to-record-levels-1.749060


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates to start flights to Copenhagen from August 1*

*Copenhagen, Denmark’s capital city which attracts 1.3 million tourists a year, will become the Emirates’ 112th international destination*

Staff Report

January 20, 2011

*E*mirates is set to add a new European country to its ever expanding route network when the Dubai-based international airline launches non-stop, daily flights to Copenhagen in Denmark on 1st August.

Copenhagen, Denmark’s capital city which attracts 1.3 million tourists a year, will become the Emirates’ 112th international destination and the 27th destination in Europe.

“Copenhagen is an important hub for the whole of Scandinavia and the launch of our non-stop service will open up a new market for Emirates. It will also offer Denmark’s businesses with easy connections to previously untapped markets,” said Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and Chairman and CEO of Emirates Group.

“Dubai and Copenhagen both have a strong maritime and trading tradition and Emirates is looking forward to adding this dynamic city to our European network and also welcoming Denmark as the 67th country that we fly to from Dubai.”

Starting 1st August 2011, EK 151 will leave Dubai each day at 0830hrs and arrive in Copenhagen at 1310hrs. From Copenhagen, EK 152 departs at 1455hrs, arriving in Dubai at 2315hrs.

Emirates will be operating an Airbus A330-200 on the Copenhagen route in a three-class configuration. On board, passengers can enjoy the delicacies from the exclusive menu served to them by Emirates’ cabin crew from over 120 nations.

Passengers on all Emirates’ flights also have the added bonus of extra baggage allowance with 30 kilogrammes for those travelling in Economy, 40 kilogrammes for Business and 50 kilogrammes for First Class.

Copenhagen, with a population 1.2 million people in the metropolitan area, has a compact city centre which has developed into a major regional centre of culture, business, media and science.

Copenhagen is the third new route announced by Emirates for 2011, following Basra on 2nd February and Geneva on 1st June.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-to-start-flights-to-copenhagen-from-august-1-1.749470


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai not level playing field for airlines, says Lufthansa*

Shane McGinley

Thursday, 20 January 2011 

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/incoming/article373843.ece/ALTERNATES/g3l/Lufthansa.jpg

*L*ufthansa, the German carrier embroiled in a row with Emirates Airline over landing slots, has said Dubai’s ‘unfair' trade laws block it from competing fairly with Emirates on its home turf.
The carrier, which is lobbying its government to stop Emirates gaining additional landing rights in Germany, said the idea that Dubai offers a level playing field to international airlines is a myth.
“[Emirates] can walk freely and move freely in Germany. We Lufthansa, according to the local laws of the Arabian sponsors, are very much limited the way we do business in Dubai because we have to adhere to local sponsorship agreements,” Joachim Steinbach, Lufthansa’s vice president of sales and services for the region, told Arabian Business.
“We cannot do business as a legally independent company. We are really restricted. We have to overcome these ancient trade obstacles of the way we do business here, which is a lot of cost.”

Arabian Business first reported this week that Lufthansa had lobbied the German Federal Government to prevent Emirates gaining direct flights to the capital.
The Dubai carrier, which currently flies to Hamburg, Frankfurt, Munich and Dusseldorf, has been asking for a direct service to Berlin and Stuttgart since 2004.
Emirates President Tim Clark this week accused Lufthansa of mounting a deliberate campaign to undermine its rival and of planning to ‘take the Gulf carriers down”.
Lufthansa is one of a number of European carriers, including Air France KLM and British Airways, to call for curbs on the expansion of Gulf carriers on long-haul routes.
The carriers claim Gulf airlines use unfair subsidies to finance aircraft deals and to take market share from existing airlines.
Steinbach said the existing bilateral flight agreement between the UAE and Germany was already “the most liberal one that exists between the UAE and Europe”.
In contrast, Lufthansa does “not enjoy equal treatment in Dubai due to the sponsorship requirement,” he said.
The German carrier has denied that it is actively pushing its government to rein in Emirates’ expansion in its domestic market.
“It is fair enough that we compete but who can be excited about a new competitor entering the scene,” said Steinbach.
However, Christoph Meier, head of corporate communications, Lufthansa Middle East said: “It is a no-brainer on our side [that] we wouldn’t push for them to get more rights.”
Emirates has faced similar issues in Canada. Ottawa’s transport agency last November declined to give UAE carriers Etihad and Emirates additional landing rights, despite years of requests.
Emirates’ vice president Maurice Flanagan told Arabian Business he believed the refusal was fuelled by opposition from Lufthansa.
“They are targeting Emirates, being egged on by Lufthansa… It is purely the protection of Air Canada,” Flanagan said.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/duba...rlines-says-lufthansa-374942.html?tab=Article


----------



## AltinD

No matter how fair or unfair the sponsorship system might be, how does that effect in any way the number of Lufthansa flights and passangers?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE not affected by Airbus hikes*

_Emirates and Etihad orders still at earlier rates as price increase applies to 2011 bookings_

By Kevin Scott, Staff Reporter | Published: 00:00 January 20, 2011









An Emirates Airbus A380 superjumbo, the world’s largest civilian airliner. Airbus has increased the list price of the A380 by 8.4 per cent.

Image Credit: AP



> Dubai: UAE carriers Emirates and Etihad Airways are not affected by Airbus' decision to increase the average list price of its aircraft by 4.4 per cent, the airlines said yesterday.
> 
> The French plane manufacturer said yesterday the increment applies to all new aircraft from the beginning of this month, apart from the A380, for which the increase is 8.4 per cent.
> 
> The price adjustment, however, does not apply to deals that were struck prior to January 1, an Airbus spokesperson clarified to Gulf News.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/uae-not-affected-by-airbus-hikes-1.749059


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Austria's Niki, Emirates Airline in cooperations talks*

By Staff writer | Thursday, 20 January 2011 12:24 PM









REGIONAL PARTNER: Niki Lauda's Niki airline is in talks with Emirates over a cooperation pact (Getty Images)



> Austrian airline Niki and Dubai-based Emirates are in talks about a cooperation pact, the magazine News reported on Thursday, citing executives from the two carriers.
> 
> An accord would give Emirates a regional partner to handle passengers arriving in Vienna from Dubai.
> 
> "I am open for anything when it comes to cooperation agreements, with Emirates as well," the magazine quoted Niki founder and former race car driver Niki Lauda as saying.
> 
> "We could do some things for Emirates," it quoted Niki chief executive Otmar Lenz as saying. "The more flights we offer from Vienna, the more ideal the connections are to and from Dubai."


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/austria-s-niki-emirates-airline-in-cooperations-talks-375000.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Adapt or be left behind, Hogan warns European rivals*

By Damian Reilly | Thursday, 20 January 2011 5:34 PM









Etihad CEO James Hogan warned rival European carriers to adapt to changing competitive realities or face becoming irrelevant



> Etihad CEO James Hogan has warned rival European carriers to either adapt to changing competitive realities or face becoming irrelevant.
> 
> In a speech to the European Aviation Club in Brussels on Thursday, he also cautioned European governments against adopting protectionist policies for national carriers in the economic downturn.
> 
> “Protecting a national carrier from open competition is a net negative policy setting for any economy. Any benefits to those airlines yielded from a protected aviation market are far, far outweighed by the loss of traffic growth and associated job creation to the wider economy,” he said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/adapt-be-left-behind-hogan-warns-european-rivals-375153.html


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^
“Protecting a national carrier from open competition is a net negative policy setting for any economy. *Any benefits to those airlines yielded from a protected aviation market are far, far outweighed by the loss of traffic growth and associated job creation to the wider economy*,”

BINGO. VERY nicely put Mr. Hogan.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Abu Dhabi International Airport reports increase in passenger traffic*

*Abu Dhabi International Airport closes 2010 with 12.2 per cent increase in passenger traffic *

Staff Report

January 23, 2011

*A*bu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) reported a 12.2 per cent growth in passenger traffic at the capital's international airport in 2010, compared with 2009, with nearly 11 million passengers passing through the airport.

"The positive passenger development during the year 2010 is also reflected in the aircraft movement numbers that reached 112,000 aircraft, a jump of 10 per cent in comparison to 2009. Levels of air cargo demonstrated a dynamic growth of 16 per cent in 2010, registering 438,000 tonnes of cargo handled at Abu Dhabi International Airport," it said in a statement.

The double-digit increase of passenger, aircraft and cargo figures are a strong indicator of the healthy growth that the Abu Dhabi economy is enjoying. 

Abu Dhabi Airports Company has invested heavily in attracting new airlines and encouraging existing airlines to expand their services to Abu Dhabi through new routes and increased frequencies.

The report indicated that in 2010 Abu Dhabi International Airport welcomed five new international airlines, added six new destinations and serviced an average of 41 additional frequencies from its existing airlines - a 13 per cent increase in the total weekly outbound flights compared with the previous year.

James E. Bennett, Chief Executive Officer of Adac, commented: "The year 2010 witnessed strong traffic development at Abu Dhabi International Airport, well above the world airports average growth. Our developmental strategy, combined with Abu Dhabi's increasing awareness as an attractive business and tourist destination, led us again to a very positive end of year outcome. We would like to express our warmest appreciation to all our partners for their contribution to one more year of dynamic growth and smooth operation for Abu Dhabi International Airport." 

London, Bangkok, Doha, Manila and Cairo continue to be the top five routes, collectively claiming 20 per cent of the total passenger traffic during 2010.

Southern Africa has demonstrated the highest growth as a region served from Abu Dhabi International Airport in 2010 with a 42 per cent increase in traffic, followed by North Africa and the Far East with an increase of 24 per cent and 14 per cent respectively.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...eports-increase-in-passenger-traffic-1.750828


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-mulls-offer-for-branson-s-virgin-atlantic-375533.html



> *Etihad mulls offer for Branson’s Virgin Atlantic*
> By Joanne Bladd
> Sunday, 23 January 2011 3:49 PM
> 
> Etihad Airways is reportedly mulling an offer for Sir Richard Branson’s Virgin Atlantic, though Abu Dhabi’s flag carrier has refused to confirm or deny reports it has expressed interest in a deal.
> 
> Etihad’s CEO James Hogan wrote to Branson’s advisor, Deutsche Bank, to express interest in buying a controlling stake in the Heathrow-carrier, which was put up for sale in November, the Sunday Times reported.
> 
> A spokesperson for Etihad refused to comment on a possible tie-up.
> 
> “We talk regularly and frequently to many airlines and a range of other businesses from all over the world about business issues and opportunities,” the spokesperson said.
> 
> Branson last week said he may sell his 51 percent stake in the carrier, if he decides Virgin Atlantic needs more than an alliance to allow it to compete with mergers such as that between British Airways and Madrid-based Lineas Aereas de Espana.
> 
> The remaining 49 percent stake in Virgin Atlantic is held by Singapore Airlines, following a $930m deal in 2000.
> 
> The airline is expected to offload its stake, after branding it an “underperforming” investment.
> 
> Etihad last month said it would increase frequencies on routes from Abu Dhabi to key European cities, such as Paris and Milan, in a bid to secure a greater slice of the corporate travel market.
> 
> The state-backed airline announced a 29 percent rise in revenues to $2.95bn in 2010. Etihad has a stated aim of achieving profitability by 2012.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*New Emirates SkyCargo trade route to boost Iraq business*



> _Emirates SkyCargo will be transporting 130 tonnes of freight per week between Dubai and Iraq's largest port._
> 
> Staff Report | Published: 11:38 January 23, 2011
> 
> Dubai: Emirates said its freight operations - Emirates SkyCargo - will be adding further momentum to the surge in trading through Iraq with the launch of its new service to Basra on February 2.
> 
> As the country's recovery gathers pace following a period of sustained investment by major global corporations, Emirates SkyCargo will be transporting 130 tonnes of freight per week between Dubai and Iraq's largest port, strategically located close to key oil fields.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...o-trade-route-to-boost-iraq-business-1.750805


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/01/21/352173/focus-the-export-credit-debate-explained.html

The export credit debate explained.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia passengers rise 15%*









Analysts expect Air Arabia to post fourth quarter profit of Dh97.4m (FILE)



> By Reuters | Published Monday, January 24, 2011
> 
> UAE-based low cost carrier Air Arabia expects its passenger traffic to increase as much as 15 per cent in the next four years and plans to add eight more routes by the end of the year, its chief executive said.
> 
> "With the growth of the fleet, seats and passenger numbers, hopefully the revenues will also grow," Adel Ali told reporters on the sidelines of a conference in Dubai on Monday.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/air-arabia-passengers-rise-15-2011-01-24-1.346303


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates withdraws 10kg ‘extra’ baggage allowance from Feb 1*









Emirates had granted a 10kg extra baggage allowance to economy class passengers. (AGENCIES)



> By VM Sathish | Published Monday, January 24, 2011
> 
> The UAE’s Emirates airline will be withdrawing its 10kg extra baggage allowance for economy class passengers from February 1, 2011, the airline said in a notice to customers.
> 
> In the official communication dated January 23, 2011, Emirates said that the “extra baggage allowance of 10kg hitherto to economy class passengers on selected routes will be withdrawn with effect from February 1, 2011.”
> 
> Emirates had granted a 10kg extra baggage allowance to economy class passengers, especially to the Asian subcontinent, allowing a total baggage allowance of 40kg, plus the usual hand baggage allowance.
> 
> The airline said in the statement that passengers with tickets booked prior to February 1, 2011, would still get the old allowance, but that the new rule applies to both commercial passengers and Emirates airline staff.
> 
> The revised baggage allowance, as per the statement, is 30kg for economy class, 40kg for business class and 50kg for first-class passengers.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...gage-allowance-from-feb-1-2011-01-24-1.346282


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad to add frequencies to squeeze Air France, British Airways*



> By Bloomberg | Tuesday, 25 January 2011 3:00 PM
> 
> Etihad Airways, the Middle East’s fourth-largest carrier, plans to rein in network expansion to concentrate on adding frequencies as it seeks to strip corporate customers from European carriers and differentiate itself from Gulf rival Emirates, chief executive officer James Hogan said.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi-based company will add no more than six new destinations in coming years, allowing it to deploy the bulk of seats from its 100 aircraft orders to satisfy the needs of the business-travel market, Hogan said in an interview.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-add-frequencies-squeeze-air-france-british-airways-376170.html


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai airport handles 15% more passengers in 2010*

*December passenger numbers reached 4.2 million, an increase of 11.6 per cent compared to 3.8 million recorded during the same month in 2009.*

Staff Report

January 26, 2011

*T*he Dubai International Airport saw 2010 passenger traffic reaching an historic 47.2 million, up 15.3 per cent over 40.9 million in 2009 and 2.4 per cent more than the 46.1 million originally projected for the year.
According to the annual traffic report issued on Wednesday by Dubai Airports, December passenger numbers reached 4.2 million, an increase of 11.6 per cent compared to 3.8 million recorded during the same month in 2009. In terms of monthly traffic, the airport crossed the four million mark for the third consecutive month in December, and for the fourth time in 2010.
Dubai International also witnessed strong cargo traffic growth in 2010 following a surge in air freight volumes during the first three quarters of the year as the global economy recovered and companies worldwide cleared inventories. 

Air freight traffic growth slowed to single-digit monthly increases during the latter part of the year including December when the facility handled 188,103 tonnes of freight in compared to 182,874 tonnes in the corresponding month in 2009, an increase of 2.9 per cent. Annual cargo traffic rose to 2.27 million tonnes, a robust 17.7 per cent rise over the 1.93 million tonnes recorded in 2009.
Even with the trend of moderate cargo traffic growth expected to continue globally in 2011, freight volumes are fast-approaching Dubai's 2.5-million tonnes of capacity and should elevate the importance of Dubai World Central - Al Maktoum International in accommodating additional cargo traffic.
Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and Chairman of Dubai Airports, attributed Dubai International's continued success to Dubai's progressive aviation model.
"The key to our success has been our coordinated and supportive approach to aviation," said Shaikh Ahmad. "Dubai has a model, unlike Europe and elsewhere, that recognises aviation's strategic importance and promotes growth in the sector. It starts with an open skies policy, competitive rates and a tax-free environment that has attracted over 130 airlines to Dubai and extends to strategic investments in top-flight aviation infrastructure that promote high service standards and sustain rapid growth. This combined with our geocentric location, which can effectively connect any two major cities in the world, will drive further expansion and continued benefits to consumers across the globe."
Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports, added: "It was a year in which we celebrated many milestones. We surpassed our growth projections, ushered in Dubai's status as a twin-airport city with the opening of Dubai World Central - Al Maktoum International in June and celebrated Dubai International's 50th anniversary.
"The growth story continues in 2011 with passenger numbers expected to surge another 11 per cent to 52.2 million. As a result, we have plans to boost capacity on the ground and in the air to ensure we can accommodate the growth while improving service across the airport."

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-airport-handles-15-more-passengers-in-2010-1.752343


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Man admits Etihad bomb hoax
AFP
Last Updated: Jan 26, 2011

A man today pleaded guilty to a bomb hoax on board a flight from the UAE to Britain, causing it to divert under a fighter jet escort.

James Glen, 37, made the claims on Monday on a flight from Abu Dhabi to London Heathrow, on the same day that 35 people were killed in a suicide bombing at Moscow Domodedovo airport.

The Etihad Airways flight, with 163 passengers and 15 crew on board, was diverted to London Stansted. Two Typhoon fighter jets were scrambled to escort it down.

Glen appeared at Chelmsford Magistrates' Court, near Stansted, where he was remanded in custody until March 10, when he will likely be sentenced.

Glen, who was "intoxicated", told a flight attendant that a fellow passenger had a gun and had "threatened to blow himself up", prosecutor Vivienne Perry said.

She said the diversion had a "considerable financial cost", including charges incurred from the military escort, additional fuel and the cost to other passengers who missed connecting flights from Heathrow.

"The whole incident caused considerable problems for passengers and members of the air crew," she said.

"When he was interviewed, he admitted he made up the whole story and said he does not know why he did."

Glen, from Ayr in Scotland, had been living in Australia for 18 years and was flying for the first time since emigrating.

Defence lawyer Paul Cammiss said he was therefore anxious about the flight and had acted in a manner "alien to him".


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai airport number one, says a new survey*

_*The eDreams.com research is based on feedback from 30,000 customers who ranked the emirates airport as their top choice*_

By Bindu Suresh Rai | Published Thursday, January 27, 2011 









Dubai International Airport (FILE)



> Dubai International Airport has stuck another feather in its cap by winning the top spot as the best airport of 2010 based on a survey organised by eDreams.com, one of Europe's largest online travel agencies.
> 
> The 2010 survey, conduced by the Barcelona-based company, is supported by feedback and reviews from 30,000 customers across several categories in which Dubai Airport was rated 4.75 out of a possible five points overall.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/dubai-airport-number-one-says-a-new-survey-2011-01-27-1.347644


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

YU-AMC said:


> Is there a decent location for spotters to take pictures upon arrival and take off? Any popular spots in the particular?


^^
Can anyone help YU-AMC with it ?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...of-new-markets-for-emirates-90-a380s-rbs.html

Plenty of new markets for Emirates 90 A380s.


----------



## Face81

Emirates can now relax... They don't need Canada or Germany to expand.... according to this RBS Research Note 



> *Plenty of new markets for Emirates' 90 A380s: RBS *
> 
> By Kerry Reals
> 
> Emirates will not struggle to find enough economically viable routes on which to deploy the 90 Airbus A380s it has on order, and its 2020 fleet will be "modest" compared with airlines such as Air France-KLM and United Continental.
> 
> These are the main conclusions of a research note from Royal Bank of Scotland, which sees the Dubai-based carrier placing yet more aircraft orders in the second half of the current decade and into the following decade.
> 
> Emirates faced cynicism last June when it placed the single biggest A380 order with a deal for 32 of the type, taking its total order for the 500-seat aircraft to 90.
> 
> However, the RBS report supports the airline's growth strategy and, based on a hypothetical network and fleet plan to 2020, forecasts a growing share for Emirates in several key markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBS foresees Emirates adding 21 new destinations to its network by 2015, based on the assumption that it will have taken delivery of 60 A380s, 23 A350s and 109 Boeing 777s by that time. The hypothetical schedule sees the carrier focusing its A380s on routes to Australia, Europe, the USA, China and Japan.
> 
> By 2020, RBS expects Emirates to add a further 25 new destinations with a heavier emphasis on south Asia and North America. This assumes that all 90 A380s will be in operation by this time, in addition to 70 A350s and 67 777s.
> 
> The report predicts that Emirates' total fleet will increase to 249 aircraft in 2020 from 155 in 2010. "This is notably more modest than one might expect, given the media discussion around Emirates' high-growth plans," says RBS, noting that this compares to a current 722-strong fleet at Lufthansa Group and a 1,261-strong fleet at United Continental. "These figures are boosted by large portfolios of regional aircraft but the scale of the Emirates fleet, on our modelling, would be modest."
> 
> RBS expects Emirates to retire a "significant share" of its existing fleet over the coming 10 years. This is in line with earlier comments from Emirates chief executive Tim Clark (Flight International, 15-21 June 2010) that the carrier would begin a phase-out in February of around 68 of its older widebodies, including A330-200s, A340-300/500s and 777-200s.


Source


Now all I want to know is after Basra, Geneva and Copenhagen, what's Emirates' 4th new destination for 2011 going to be??? :banana:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates, Etihad get France clearance*

*
Emirates, Etihad get France clearance to operate 22 more weekly flights *

Bloomberg

January 29, 2011









_Virgin’s V Australia subsidiary had agreed to enter into a code-sharing agreement with Etihad which would involve frequent-flyer programmes as well as coordinated pricing and scheduling. *Image Credit: Gulf News archive*_

*E*mirates and Etihad Airways won clearance to add 22 weekly flights to France in bilateral government talks.
Emirates and Etihad will each receive permission for an additional four weekly Paris flights and seven to smaller cities, said a French Transport Ministry spokeswoman who declined to be identified, citing government rules.
Flying rights
Air France-KLM Group, Europe's biggest carrier based on traffic, had pressed the government to refuse any new flying rights to Emirates and Etihad, arguing that lower taxes and airports fees at their hubs amount to an unfair advantage.
The French carrier had no comment on the agreement, Nicolas Petteau, a spokesman at the company's Paris headquarters, said yesterday.
Emirates said in an e-mailed statement that it was "encouraged by these developments."
Emirates is the biggest customer for the Airbus A380, with 90 of the superjumbos on order or flying.
The airline overtook Deutsche Lufthansa AG in 2009 as the biggest carrier on international flights following a sixfold increase in traffic since 2000, when it ranked 24th.
La Tribune newspaper reported on the aviation agreement earlier yesterday, without citing anyone.

*Resume talks*
The newspaper said the stalled talks on a UAE order for Rafale fighter jets from Paris-based Dassault Aviation would resume following the deal.
The French ministry spokeswoman declined to comment.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-etihad-get-france-clearance-1.753756


----------



## MKTJ

Face81 said:


> Now all I want to know is after Basra, Geneva and Copenhagen, what's Emirates' 4th new destination for 2011 going to be??? :banana:


It could be Baghdad.


----------



## LoverOfDubai

MKTJ said:


> It could be Baghdad.


Flights to Baghdad began July 2010.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates to offer four more flights to Vienna*

*Austrian Airlines reduces Dubai seat capacity
*

Arno Maierbrugger, Deoputy Business Editor

January 30, 2011

*E*mirates will offer four additional weekly flights to Vienna starting with the summer timetable, the Austrian branch of the company announced last week. In addition to the daily flight with a Boeing 777-300 the airline will deploy an Airbus 340-500 for additional flights on Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday.
According to Martin Gross, Emirates country director for Austria, Hungary and Slovakia, the new flights "confirm the successful work we are doing in Austria." He added that the new additional flight schedules make it possible to connect Vienna with far more destinations. With the new flights, the seat number on the route will rise by 40 per cent.
The new flight from Vienna to Dubai leaves at 10.50pm and arrives in Dubai at 6.30am, which provides direct connections to 11 destinations in Africa and better accessibility of flights to India, the Far East and Australia, the airline said. In the other direction, the new connection will leave Dubai at 5.15pm to arrive in Vienna at 9.20pm.

*Cargo boost*
The new flights will also be used for extended cargo transport, as each flight can accommodate 15 tonnes of freight.
Meanwhile, Austrian Airlines, which also serves the Dubai-Vienna route, said it will continue flying to Dubai, but with a smaller plane. The Austrian carrier, which is part of the Lufthansa group, has already reduced its two daily flights to Dubai to one lately, and now says it will fly with a Boeing 767-300 instead of the 777-200, according to Austrian Airlines spokeswoman Ursula Berger. This means a reduction of seats by one quarter.
Last week, it emerged that Austrian airline Niki, a discount carrier founded by former Formula One driver Niki Lauda, and Emirates are in talks about a cooperation pact. Niki CEO Otmar Lenz confirmed to the Austrian Press Agency APA that the cooperation between Niki and Emirates will commence with the summer timetable.

*No code sharing*
However, he said that only onwards and connecting flights ("interlining") will be offered but no code sharing. There are currently no plans for code sharing between Niki and Emirates, he said.
Both Emirates and Niki will be tough competition in the future for Austrian Airlines, whose regional focus has been changed since it was taken over by Lufthansa group in 2009. Austrian Airlines, a member of Star Alliance, signed a code share agreement with Kuwait's Wataniya Airways in 2010, its first agreement of this kind with a Gulf-based airline.
Interestingly, Austrian Airlines charter arm Lauda Air was founded by Niki Lauda and sold to the airline in 2000. His new airline Niki, which now competes with Austrian Airlines, was launched in 2003.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-to-offer-four-more-flights-to-vienna-1.754132


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi Airport posts Dh582m retail revenue*



> By WAM | Published Sunday, January 30, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac), the operator of Abu Dhabi's five airports, revealed on Sunday that Abu Dhabi International Airport retail revenue hit Dh582 million in 2010, setting a new record for the company. The figure represents a 15 per cent increase over 2009 sales performance.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...sts-dh582m-retail-revenue-2011-01-30-1.349012


----------



## zerozol

LoverOfDubai said:


> Flights to Baghdad began July 2010.


No, it didn't.

http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/emirates-postpones-baghdad-launch

http://www.iraq-businessnews.com/2010/06/24/emirates-delays-baghdad-flight-launch/


----------



## LoverOfDubai

zerozol said:


> No, it didn't.
> 
> http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/emirates-postpones-baghdad-launch
> 
> http://www.iraq-businessnews.com/2010/06/24/emirates-delays-baghdad-flight-launch/


Thanks, I had not heard that.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates warns flyers against Egypt visit*



> 2011-01-30 22:40:00
> 
> Dubai, Jan 30 (IANS/WAM) Dubai-based Emirates airline Sunday advised its passengers to avoid a trip to Egypt that is caught up in a political turmoil, but said services to and from Cairo are operating as scheduled.
> 
> 'All passengers due to travel to or from Cairo in the next few days are advised to reconsider non-essential travel and check the status of their flight on www.emirates.com, before departing for the airport,' an Emirates spokesperson said.
> 
> 'We are monitoring the situation closely and aim to give customers as much notice as possible, should there be any changes to our operations,' he said.


http://www.sify.com/news/emirates-w...ypt-visit-news-international-lb4wEegahge.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Here it is folks, the new Emirate Skywards IO card.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad hosts worldwide staff conference in UAE*












> by ASC Staff on Feb 1, 2011
> 
> Etihad Airways recently held its 2011 Worldwide Staff Conference at Yas Island in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> The two-day conference, attended by over 500 staff from around the world, was addressed by Etihad CEO James Hogan and senior management team.
> 
> His Excellency Mubarak Al Muhairi, chairman of the airline's executive committee, also made a special address to thank staff for believing in Abu Dhabi and its vision for the future, pointing out that the growth and future success of both Etihad and Abu Dhabi is interwoven.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5538-etihad-hosts-worldwide-staff-conference-in-uae/


----------



## noir-dresses

noir-dresses said:


> Here it is folks, the new Emirate Skywards IO card.


I still can't believe no body has nothing to say about this find. Less than 200 of them exist, and there are more than 6 million frequent flyers with Emirates. It's harder to see than a Bugatti in Dubai.


----------



## noir-dresses

noir-dresses said:


> Scheduled EK Deliveries for 2011 as follows
> 
> 16 B777-300ER Begin on April 2011
> 
> 7 A380-800 (Lighter units) Begin June 2011
> 
> Total of 23 schedule deliveries this year.
> 
> Will give you freightor deliveries in the next couple of day's


Remember I posted this a while ago Zero, and we had that chat ? Read this latest article, looks like it's true. 

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-emirates-for-2011-airbus-2011-02-02-1.350624


----------



## SA BOY

noir-dresses said:


> I still can't believe no body has nothing to say about this find. Less than 200 of them exist, and there are more than 6 million frequent flyers with Emirates. It's harder to see than a Bugatti in Dubai.


saw them about 2 months ago, we discussed it here about qualifying levels and I do 35 business class flights a year on EK, year in and year out and I dont get one.

I think EK have messed up heer cos they need a plat level thats better than gold, hell even my 5 year is gold


----------



## Bon Vivant

Which are EK new destinations for 2011?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*flydubai to add nine Boeing jets in 2011*

By Reuters | Wednesday, 2 February 2011 6:01 PM









FLY DUBAI: Low-cost carrier flydubai will take delivery of nine Boeing 737-800 aircraft this year and does not plan new orders



> Low-cost carrier flydubai will take delivery of nine Boeing 737-800 aircraft this year and does not plan new orders, its chief operating officer said on Wednesday.
> 
> Ken Gile said the airline, which has a fleet of 14, has ordered 53 aircraft since it began commercial operations in 2009 and expects to take delivery of them all by September 2015.
> 
> "We have a total of nine planes coming this year," Gile said, adding all were Boeing 737-800 aircraft.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/flydubai-add-nine-boeing-jets-in-2011-378155.html


----------



## luv2bebrown

SA BOY said:


> I think EK have messed up heer cos they need a plat level thats better than gold, hell even my 5 year is gold


They are coming out with one.


----------



## SA BOY

heard that for like 8 years now and its always on the airline forums but never materialises.
I do 200 000 tier miles on EK so should get one if it ever comes out


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> _____________________________________
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by noir-dresses View Post
> Scheduled EK Deliveries for 2011 as follows
> 
> 16 B777-300ER Begin on April 2011
> 
> 7 A380-800 (Lighter units) Begin June 2011
> 
> Total of 23 schedule deliveries this year.
> 
> Will give you freightor deliveries in the next couple of day's
> _________________________________________________
> 
> Remember I posted this a while ago Zero, and we had that chat ? Read this latest article, looks like it's true.
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-emirates-for-2011-airbus-2011-02-02-1.350624


Dude, this article only says that "Airbus is on track to deliver about* five A380 planes* this year to Emirates".

I don't see 7 pieces, and I don't see that these aircraft would be the lighter versions (wich are definately scheduled later, currently the "standard" version is in production), and I don't see the B777s. )


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad-Virgin Blue alliance approved*

Ivan Gale | Last Updated: Feb 4, 2011









Etihad Airways and the Virgin Blue Group have been given the green light to code-share. Andrew Henderson / The National



> Abu Dhabi is set to become an international hub for air travellers from Down Under.
> 
> Australian authorities have formally approved Etihad Airways' alliance plans with the Virgin Blue Group, removing the final obstacle for the two airlines to commence their code-sharing partnership this month.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/etihad-virgin-blue-alliance-approved


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Airways team in India to strengthen ties*

_Hogan meets minister for civil aviation_

WAM | Published: 00:00 February 5, 2011









# Etihad Chief Executive James Hogan hosted a reception for trade partners and corporate guests in New Delhi on Thursday. 
Those present included Bollywood actress and Etihad brand ambassador Katrina Kaif, who is in town to launch the airline’s ‘Next Stop Bollywood’ online dance competition, 
UAE ambassador to India Mohammad Sultan Al Owais, Etihad’s country manager in India Neerja Bhatia, and Etihad senior vice-president of government affairs and aeropolitical, Khalid Al Mehairbi. Image Credit: Supplied 



> Abu Dhabi: An Etihad Airways delegation led by chief executive James Hogan arrived in India, and met with key civil aviation officials and trade partners in the nation's capital, New Delhi.
> 
> Hogan met with the Indian Minister for Civil Aviation Vyalar Ravi and other authorities to discuss growth opportunities in the Indian aviation market.
> 
> He said: "India is a cornerstone market and the largest market we serve, with eight destinations. The scope of our Indian operation today reflects the historic ties between the UAE and India, and is also indicative of the great potential for the region and our confidence in its future growth."
> 
> Hogan added: "We see enormous opportunity to expand and diversify our services in light of the unique mix of traffic and both countries' growing position as world-class business and holiday destinations.
> 
> "We appreciate the support of the Indian government and our positive partnership with Indian civil aviation authorities, without whose support this growth would not be possible. We look forward to continued cooperation."
> 
> The airline hosted a reception for trade partners and corporate guests at the Imperial Hotel. The event was also attended by Bollywood actress and Etihad brand ambassador Katrina Kaif, who is in town to launch the airline's "Next Stop Bollywood" online dance competition.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-airways-team-in-india-to-strengthen-ties-1.757130


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Aerospace Enterprise cancels 32 737s*



> *DATE:* 04/02/11
> *SOURCE:* Air Transport Intelligence news
> 
> By Jon Ostrower
> 
> Boeing has confirmed that Dubai Aerospace Enterprise is the previously unidentified customer that cancelled 32 737s.
> 
> The lessor continues to shed its backlog under the pressure of the global financial collapse.


http://www.flightglobal.com/article...bai-aerospace-enterprise-cancels-32-737s.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Airports to focus on existing terminals*



> Abdul Basit | 6 February 2011
> 
> DUBAI — Dubai’s new Al Maktoum International Airport is likely to see another delay in opening of its passenger terminal, which is set to open in October this year.
> 
> Dubai Airports, the operator of the two airports in the emirate, is fully focused on its existing passenger terminals as demand is increasing every day.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...business_February90.xml&section=business&col=


----------



## AltinD

^^ Judging by the much faster progress on the new concourse lately, that seams to be the case.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia receives two new aircraft*

_*Six more aircraft are expected to be delivered in 2011*_

By Staff | Published Sunday, February 06, 2011 












> Air Arabia, the first and largest low cost carrier in the Middle East and North Africa, announced on Sunday that it had taken delivery of the third and fourth of 44 A320 aircraft it has ordered from Airbus.
> 
> Air Arabia took delivery of the third aircraft on January 6 and the fourth on January 31, at the Airbus facility in Toulouse, France. With the delivery of the two new aircraft in January this year, Air Arabia global operating fleet now reached 27 Airbus A320 aircraft. A total of six aircraft are expected to be delivered in 2011. Once completed in 2016, the delivery of the 44 A320 aircraft will more than double the size of Air Arabia’s existing fleet, bringing the airline’s total operating fleet to over 50 aircraft.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...receives-two-new-aircraft-2011-02-06-1.352414


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai’s Al Bateen Airport posts 36% growth in 2010*

*Abu Dhabi: *By Karen Leigh | Sunday, 6 February 2011 5:58 PM









AL BATEEN: The airport has attracted corporate clients through revamped facilities including conference 
rooms in the terminal and plans for an on-site hotel and hangars (Image for illustrative purposes only)



> In a sign that private aviation in the UAE has recovered from a two-year slump, Al Bateen Executive Airport, the only business aviation airport in the Gulf, posted a 36 percent rise in aviation movements in 2010 compared to the previous year.
> 
> There were 7,970 movements in 2010.
> 
> Al Jaber Aviation, Falcon Aviation, Prestige Jet and XO Jet are currently based at Al Bateen, under the auspices of the Abu Dhabi Airports Company.
> 
> The only private airport in the world whose technical capabilities are on par with commercial airports, it opened in 2008 and unveiled its revamped technological capabilities in December as the industry struggled to get back on its feet after a post-recession downturn left charter limping.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-s-al-bateen-airport-posts-36-growth-in-2010-378939.html


----------



## Face81

Interesting story from the Toronto Sun....... 


*Dubai races to complete world’s biggest airport*



> Bruce Campion-Smith
> Ottawa Bureau chief
> 
> Published On Sun Feb 6 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Andrew Parker, a senior vice-president of Emirates airlines, says airline was the victim of “overblown hyperbole,” notably around the threat of job losses, when Ottawa rejected its request for daily flights to Toronto.
> 
> _
> 
> DUBAI—In a land of superlatives — the biggest shopping mall, the tallest skyscraper — construction workers have been toiling in the desert to add one more: the world’s biggest airport.
> 
> That’s what Al Maktoum International Airport will be when it’s finished, a monstrous aerial hub with five runways and three sprawling terminals able to handle upwards of 160 million passengers a year.
> 
> All this for a country of five million people just slightly larger than New Brunswick.
> 
> It’s a dramatic testament to the aviation ambitions of this Arab nation — ambitions that have rankled Prime Minister Stephen Harper, put Air Canada on the defensive and triggered a diplomatic tiff that has cost Canada’s military a strategic staging post in the Middle East.
> 
> Right now, the new airport has just a single runway and a passenger terminal. But the plans, like much else in this country, are oversized, reflecting the nation’s strategy to grab a growing share of global air traffic and route it through its airports.
> 
> “Many people ask me why the Middle Eastern airports are investing so much in the construction and expansion of so many large airports in such a small geographic area,” said Paul Griffiths, the CEO of Dubai Airports in a speech last year. “Our competition is not local. It is the world market.”
> 
> There’s a lot riding on that ambition. A quarter of the country’s gross domestic product of $82 billion is pegged to aviation-related activity. According to Griffiths, fostering the sheikdom’s aviation sector is a “strategic imperative.”
> 
> Indeed, across town, at Dubai International Airport—where traffic was up 15 per cent last year — U.A.E.’s sky-high ambitions are even more apparent, notably in the massive double-decker Airbus A380s that move across the tarmac like lumbering whales in a pond of smaller fish.
> 
> Emirates, the national airline of Dubai, has ordered 90 of the big jets, able to carry some 500 passengers on flights as long as 15,000 kilometres, including the Dubai-Toronto route.
> 
> It’s that very route that has been the flashpoint in relations between U.A.E. and Canada. And it has laid bare the fact that the Conservative government’s free trade agenda doesn’t quite extend to the skies.
> 
> At the heart of the tensions is a 2001 agreement that restricts U.A.E.’s airlines to just six flights a week to Canada, currently split between Emirates and Etihad Airways. The two airlines, backed by the U.A.E. government, have been pressing for daily service into Toronto. Emirates would also like to launch service to western destinations like Vancouver and Calgary.
> 
> Supporters of the U.A.E.’s demands — and they include Ontario, western premiers, the City of Toronto and even some Conservative MPs — argue the extra flights would be an economic windfall spurring more tourists and business.
> 
> Air Canada, backed by the federal Conservatives, has opposed the move, fearing it will lose market share. Indeed, Government House leader and former transport minister John Baird has boldly warned that more Emirates flights would cost Canada “literally tends of thousands of jobs.”
> 
> “That’s why we said no,” Baird told the Commons in November, without specifying where those job losses would occur.
> 
> To truly understand the fight over access to Toronto, you have to first understand what happens in Frankfurt, where every morning Air Canada jets touch down after night flights from Canada. On-board are passengers going to destinations throughout the Middle East and South Asia. After switching planes in Frankfurt, they’ll be carried there by Air Canada’s Star Alliance partner Lufthansa — a lucrative partnership that benefits both airlines.
> 
> That’s traffic both airlines fear losing to Emirates if the extra flights to Toronto ever get the green light.
> 
> Not surprisingly, Emirates’ ambitious expansion plans — they have 148 wide-body jets on order, all aimed at the lucrative long-haul market —have run into turbulence not only in Canada but in Europe too, where Lufthansa is opposing a bid by Emirates to increase its flights to Germany.
> 
> In Canada, Emirates’ expansion has run up against Transport Canada’s “Blue Sky” policy, which purports to advocate open skies but in fact is a sham, said transportation expert David Gillen.
> 
> While Air Canada has long been privatized, he argues that federal bureaucrats and politicians protect the air carrier as if it is still a Crown corporation — even at the expense of consumers and the broader economy, which would get a boost from extra flights.
> 
> “All they are doing is trading industrial and tourism jobs for Air Canada jobs. There are all sorts of studies . . . that show the job losses as a result of the protectionist policies,” said Gillen, director of the Centre for Transportation Studies at the Sauder School of Business at the University of British Columbia.
> 
> His UBC colleague Tae Oum argues that Canada’s South Asian communities in particular are “paying the price” for Ottawa’s refusal to open up competition and choice. That’s because routing flights through Dubai to India and Pakistan can slice hours off a journey compared to routing them through Europe.
> 
> “It would be political scandal actually, if they knew it,” said Oum. “They are paying higher prices and going through inconvenient scheduling.”
> 
> Air Canada did not respond to a request for comment.
> 
> For now Emirates accepts the “umpire’s verdict” and doesn’t predict extra flights to Canada will be back on the table any time soon, said Andrew Parker, a senior vice-president with the airline.
> 
> But he says the airline was the victim of “overblown hyperbole,” notably around the allegation of widespread job losses, which he branded “extraordinary exaggeration.”
> 
> “It is very hard to find examples of where progressive sensible liberalization of air services has decimated any flag carrier,” he told the Star.
> 
> “It’s just modern competition. BlackBerry gets on and competes around the world with dozens of other phone and software providers as they should, but somehow in the world of aviation we live with this arcane Jurassic system of bilaterals,” Parker said.
> 
> “Where is the consumer interest in this whole debate? More competition, better choice, better service, lower prices,” he said.
> 
> Emirates’ global ambitions are most easily seen in its operations centre — “heart of the evil empire,” deadpans Parker — where a wall-sized screen depicts a world map and, on it, the position of each of its jets at that moment. Even during a midday lull, more than 100 planes are shown moving across the Atlantic, approaching Australia and clustering like ants between the Middle East and Asia.
> 
> It is this rapid growth in just a few years that has put Emirates in the crosshairs of so-called “legacy” carriers like Lufthansa, Air France and Air Canada, who fear losing their passengers to the relative newcomer.
> 
> Emirates is focused on what Parker calls the “new trade corridors of the world,” with emphasis on the Middle East, Africa and Indian subcontinent.
> 
> “How are people doing business between Canada and the Middle East, the Gulf, India, Africa going to get there? Via Europe is one option. But it’s not logical and it’s not as direct and convenient as it could be,” Parker said.
> 
> “We want to grow a global network . . . using Dubai to connect these airports of the world as seamlessly possible in ways that haven’t been done before,” he said.


Source


----------



## SA BOY

pretty balanced article and lets hope the next canadian elections bring some common sence to this debarcle


----------



## Face81

^^ Agreed

Shame the dude in the photograph looks like he's growling though. ha ha


----------



## zerozol

Face81 said:


> To truly understand the fight over access to Toronto, you have to first understand what happens in Frankfurt, where every morning Air Canada jets touch down after night flights from Canada. On-board are passengers going to destinations throughout the Middle East and South Asia. After switching planes in Frankfurt, they’ll be carried there by Air Canada’s Star Alliance partner Lufthansa — a lucrative partnership that benefits both airlines.


vs.



zerozol said:


> My dudes here in SSC, do you know what i think? Air Canada: Star Alliance. Who's one of the biggest players there? Lufthansa. Wich has also strong opinion towards Emirates and landing rights. Here's the point.
> Emirates and Etihad would hurt their joint business (transfers in Frankfurt, Munich) regarding the travels Canada-Africa, West-Asia, India etc.
> That's all.


I'm so proud of myself.  Okey, I'm not so selfish, sorry.  I wrote the same thing in January 14th as this The Star-article now. Well, it makes a lot of sense about what's going on in the background...


----------



## Face81

^^Canadian (and German) governments, like their policies, come and go, so Emirates will eventually gain access to Central and Western Canada (and Berlin)


----------



## killerk

*Etihad tells Qantas chief to stop complaining*

Matt O'Sullivan
February 8, 2011

ETIHAD'S chief executive, James Hogan, has told Qantas's management to focus on their own business instead of complaining about the threats posed by Middle Eastern and Chinese airlines.

In a warning about the viability of its full-service international operations without a change of direction, Qantas's boss, Alan Joyce, last week blamed foreign airlines for flooding the market with extra capacity.

The Abu Dhabi-based Etihad and Emirates have both said they will not be lobbying the federal government to increase their quota of flights to Australia for the next two years.

Advertisement: Story continues below
Mr Hogan disputed Mr Joyce's claims that the foreign airlines were ''simply taking existing demand'', saying that Etihad had opened up new markets in Europe, India and the Middle East.

''I have been hearing this for a long time from my mates in Australia. [But] we have opened up the market,'' he said yesterday. ''They should get back and fight and let the customer decide who wins. I can't sit here and complain about capacity and people moving into my market.''

A week after gaining clearance from regulators for its alliance with Virgin Blue, Etihad has signed a codeshare agreement with Air New Zealand for flights across the Tasman. It will need regulatory approval.

Mr Hogan said the latest deal meant that it could now focus on using the existing air rights to Australia and building its codeshare network with Virgin Blue. *However, Etihad still has plans to fly to Perth within the next few years.*

Emirates also said it would not be seeking any additional air rights at the next round of bilateral negotiations because it had adequate capacity for the next two years.

The airline was rebuffed by the federal government last year after it lobbied for a ''reasonable'' increase in the number of flights to Australia from its cap of 84 a week.

In contrast, Etihad was last year awarded seven additional flights a week to Australia.

It also won the right for a further seven flights between Australia and Abu Dhabi on the proviso that flights be to or via regional airports.

Qatar Airways also has a daily service between Melbourne and Qatar's capital, Doha, but is yet to begin flights between Sydney and the Middle East despite plans to do so last year.

Source: http://www.smh.com.au/business/etihad-tells-qantas-chief-to-stop-complaining-20110207-1ak6x.html


----------



## killerk

*Etihad Airways plans to add few more destinations in India*

6 FEB, 2011, 03.37PM IST,PTI 

MUMBAI: Abu Dhabi-based carrier Etihad plans to spread its wings across India with a view to benefit from the growing air passenger traffic in the world's second-fastest growing major economy. 

The airline is looking at adding a few more destinations in India besides adding capacity from Delhi and Mumbai, Etihad Airways sources said in Mumbai. 

"India, a fast-growing market, is very important for us. We are looking at a progressive but very reasonable increase in our services in years to come," they said. 

The airline is evaluating to add cities such as *Amritsar, Ahmedabad, Kolkata and Jaipur* to its network, if it gets the required regulatory approvals, in the current calender year, they said. 

*"In addition, Goa is also on Etihad's radar as another prospective destination. We are also mulling to reallocate some of the existing seats to the Mumbai and Delhi to scale up frequency from the two cities," *sources said. 

Most of the Gulf airlines operating out of India had huge seat capacity under the air traffic rights, they said, adding "We are the one with least number of seats." 

Under the UAE-India air traffic rights bilateral agreement, Etihad can operate 13,330 seats per week on the India-Sharjah route. 

"UAE is negotiating with the government to increase the present allocation of seats. we hope it happens sooner than later," they said. 

According to an estimate, nearly 40 per cent of international air traffic from India is to the Gulf and West Asian countries.

Source: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...destinations-in-india/articleshow/7436793.cms

As mentioned in the reader's comments, the writer confused Abu Dhabi with Sharjah.....Indian readers have now learned to overlook such errors!!!


----------



## noir-dresses

zerozol said:


> There is no reason to be happy about an UAE-airline serving Tirana in the future.
> Remember: UAE signed an open skies-agreement with Serbia as well, back in 2009... but still no UAE-airline goes to Belgrade or other city there.
> Only the Serbian JAT serves Belgrade-Dubai, with 3 flights per week.


When countries sign open sky agreements with each it can be years before they are ever used. Airlines like keeping them on the back burner until they feel its time to use them.


----------



## AltinD

With Albania added in the picture, they can operate a Dubai - Tirana - Belgrade flight ... which would make perfect sense, since at least half of every Turkish Airline flight to Dubai is made up of Albanians, Kosovars, Serbs, Bosnians and Macedonians. Then you have the travelers to Asian destinations.

THY does a big business in the Balkans and the entrance of the Emirates would hurt them the most.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia profit drops by 31.9%*












> By Staff | Published Monday, February 21, 2011
> 
> Air Arabia, Sharjah-based low cost carrier, said its net profit plunged due to higher fuel costs and strong competition.
> 
> The airline’s net profit dropped 31.5 per cent to Dh309.6 million in 2010 compared to Dh452m for the previous year, said a press statement issued on Monday.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/air-arabia-profit-drops-by-31-9-2011-02-21-1.358968


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> When countries sign open sky agreements with each it can be years before they are ever used. Airlines like keeping them on the back burner until they feel its time to use them.


It *can *be like this, of course. 

I'm not an aviation expert, but seeing quite deep into the industry, I doubt there will be an Emirates or Etihad-flight to Belgrade, Triana or whatever in that region soon (within a few years). 
It's more possible that a low-cost carrier can take up that cities, wich would be a very good deal, of course.

In my opinion.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE to get Airbus air-to-air refuelling plane by year-end*



> Deal to be completed with delivery of two A330 MRTTs next year
> 
> By Samia Badih, Staff Reporter | Published: 00:00 February 22, 2011 | Gulf News
> 
> Abu Dhabi: The first of three A330 MRTT aircraft from Airbus Military will be delivered to the UAE by the end of this year, said Didier Vernet, Head of Market Development for Airbus Military. The two other aircraft will be delivered next year, he said.
> 
> The A330 MRTT has air-to-air refuelling capabilities and can airlift four fighters with all necessary support equipment.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...-to-air-refuelling-plane-by-year-end-1.765556


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates777 on Flyertalk posted what we can expect in the second wave of new destinations. This is his post,

1st wave: JFK, IAH, YYZ, LAX, SFO
2nd wave: SEA, MIA, ORD, IAD, GIG, EZE, MEX (in no particular order)

Although i've heard BOS could make it into 2nd wave.

There are a few more for 3rd wave.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates777 on Flyertalk posted what we can expect in the second wave of new destinations. This is his post,
> 
> 1st wave: JFK, IAH, YYZ, LAX, SFO
> 2nd wave: SEA, MIA, ORD, IAD, GIG, EZE, MEX (in no particular order)
> 
> Although i've heard BOS could make it into 2nd wave.
> 
> There are a few more for 3rd wave.


Frequency increases to New York, Rio, Los Angeles, San Francisco and Houston were expected. How are they going to get a frequency increase to Toronto?? 

Seattle would be a sneaky way to serve Vancouver and Buenos Aires, Mexico City, Miami, Washington and Chicago were long overdue!


----------



## AltinD

If I'm not wrong Emirates777 used to post here as well, and I think he was in the Engineering division.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates sees Africa cargo business growth*



> By Reuters | Published Tuesday, February 22, 2011
> 
> Emirates Airline expects the contribution of African routes to its cargo business to rise this year as vibrant economies on the continent import infrastructure gear and consumer goods, a senior executive said on Tuesday.
> 
> Africa contributed 7 percent to the airline's cargo haulage of 1.6 million tonnes last year, Ram Menen, divisional senior vice president for cargo told Reuters at an industry exhibition.
> 
> "Telecommunication equipment are very huge purely because Africa is upgrading its telecommunication technology," Menen told Reuters.
> 
> "This is just a catalyst. It shows the health of the economy in the region," he said.
> 
> Many sub-Saharah African economies have posted average economic growth of 5 percent in recent years, he said.
> 
> Emirates operates a freighter four times a week into Nairobi. It also operates flights to Lilongwe, Entebbe, Lagos and Dakar.
> 
> To South Africa, it operates freighters on an ad hoc because it has several regular daily passenger flights.
> 
> In Nigeria, where Emirates ships in oil equipment and consumer goods, Menen said inbound volumes were good enough to offset the lack of export cargo.
> 
> The airline also uses cargo flights to Nigeria to pick up exports from other markets, like Kenyan flowers, headed to Europe.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ica-cargo-business-growth-2011-02-22-1.359513


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad and Linfox transport diamonds and pearls*









Armaguard and Etihad at the formation of their joint venture. 



> by ASC Staff on Feb 22, 2011
> 
> Linfox-owned Armaguard Group and Etihad Airways have formed a joint venture to transport valuable goods around the globe.
> 
> The partnership will see Armaguard establish a presence in Abu Dhabi under its ACM brand – the brand used as the international face of Australian Armaguard services – known in Abu Dhabi as ACM UAE.
> 
> Etihad Airways CEO James Hogan said: “This new joint venture allows Etihad to enhance our growing global air freight business by leveraging the ground transport and security expertise of Armaguard to offer a new service for our freight customers across our extensive global network.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5606-etihad-and-linfox-transport-diamonds-and-pearls/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE air traffic set to grow 10%*









Night view of Dubai International Airport terminal. (FILE)



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, February 23, 2011
> 
> The UAE air traffic will grow over ten per cent this year, according to a leading member of the trade body for airlines around the world.
> 
> Speaking on Emirates 24|7 on Dubai One, Dr Majdi Sabri, the Regional Vice-President, Mena, of the International Air Transport Association says that the global airline industry is seeing a “shift eastwards”.
> 
> Members of the Iata represent over 93 per cent of global airline traffic, and Dr Sabri says that the UAE is at the forefront of regional growth: “There are two very strong airlines with an aggressive growth strategy. This is coupled with efficient airports and infrastructure”.
> 
> The UAE is also reaping the benefit of its position as a travel hub with an explosion of passengers from Asia and the rest of the Middle East.
> 
> Dr Sabri said the travelling middle class will double or triple in numbers by 2030, but will remain steady in Europe and the US.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/uae-air-traffic-set-to-grow-10-2011-02-23-1.359812


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/02/23/353583/uae-to-get-predator-xp.html

UAE to get Predator XP


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...-with-alenia-aermacchi-on-m-346-contract.html

UAE stops talks with Alenia-Aeromacchi on M 346 contract.


----------



## killerk

*V Australia launches first flight to Abu Dhabi*

By David Flynn

PUBLISHED 24 FEB, 2011

V Australia begins direct flights between Sydney and Abu Dhabi from today, making it the first Australian airline with a dedicated Middle East service for over 20 years.
Virgin Blue Group CEO John Borghetti said this week’s launch would be followed in February 2102 by thrice-weekly services between Brisbane and Abu Dhabi.
“Australian travellers will now be able to fly one stop to more than 14 destinations in the UK and Europe, including daily flights to European cities, and avoid going through Heathrow.”
Today’s departure of Virgin Australia flight VA29 to Abu Dhabi is the first fruit of the alliance between Virgin Blue and Etihad LINK, which Etihad CEO James Hogan happily boasts as being “the fastest growing airline in the world, with Abu Dhabi truly becoming the crossroads of the Middle East.”
The outbound VA29 to Abu Dhabi will depart Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday at 4.05pm, with the return VA30 service departing Abu Dhabi on Monday, Wednesday and Friday at 10.45am.
The flights will be serviced by V Australia’s Boeing 777-300ERs with international business, premium economy and economy class.
Business-class seats are a fully horizontal 1.88 metre bed with 77 inches of legroom and a 12.1 inch in-seat screen.
Premium economy passengers get 20 inch wide seats with 38 inches of legroom, a 10.6-inch screen and access to a self-service bar.
In economy things scale back to 32 inches of legroom and a 9 inch screen, although extra legroom is available for $150 per flight.

Source: http://www.ausbt.com.au/v-australia-launches-first-flight-to-abu-dhabi


----------



## Parisian Girl

*World's largest airport - Al Maktoum - opens for passengers*

_*Foreseen as developing into a major regional hub for general aviation*_

By Wam | Published Thursday, February 24, 2011









Al Futtaim Services Company will provide a wide range of general aviation services at new airport as the launch customer (FILE)



> Dubai Airports officially opened Dubai World Central - Al Maktoum International (DWC) for general aviation operations today following the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority's regulatory approval.
> 
> The GCAA granted approval on Wednesday following a thorough review of safety, security and standard operational procedures and airport inspections. The UAE's aviation regulator also authorised issuance of an amended aerodrome certificate for helicopter operations and passenger aircraft operations with up to 60 persons on board including passengers and crew. Dubai World Central - Al Maktoum International, the world's largest airport, initially opened for cargo operations in June of last year.
> 
> "This is a significant development for Dubai World Central - Al Maktoum International, which we foresee as developing into a major regional hub for general aviation in the years to come," said Paul Griffiths, CEO, Dubai Airports.
> 
> "Our new airport is an increasingly appealing option for general aviation companies in the region particularly as air traffic volumes increase at Dubai International."


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...toum-opens-for-passengers-2011-02-24-1.360298

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Al Maktoum International opens for aviation _

(Staff Report) | 24 February 2011, 2:14 PM

Dubai Airports officially opened Dubai World Central – Al Maktoum International for general aviation operations on Thursday following the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority’s regulatory approval.












> The GCAA granted approval yesterday following a thorough review of safety, security and standard operational procedures and airport inspections. The UAE’s aviation regulator also authorised issuance of an amended aerodrome certificate for helicopter operations and passenger aircraft operations with up to 60 persons on board including passengers and crew. Dubai World Central- Al Maktoum International initially opened for cargo operations in June of last year.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ary/business_February415.xml&section=business


----------



## luv2bebrown

the tunisia/egypt/libya crises and high oil prices have significantly hurt Emirates second half profits. such a shame. would have easily surpassed $2 billion. i' guesstimating it will come in at just under $2 billion this year.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Trade partners with Emirates SkyCargo*












> by Robeel Haq on Feb 26, 2011
> 
> Users of the Dubai Trade portal will be provided with direct access to the services of Emirates SkyCargo, following a recent memorandum of understanding (MoU) between the two companies.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5620-dubai-trade-partners-with-emirates-skycargo/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia announces twice-a-day flights to Doha*



> By Staff | Published Saturday, February 26, 2011
> 
> Air Arabia, the largest low-cost carrier (LCC) in the Middle East and North Africa, has announced twice-daily flights to the Qatari capital, Doha, from the carrier's primary hub in Sharjah.
> 
> Starting Saturday, the carrier will offer direct flights 14 times per week, departing Sharjah International Airport daily at 8:30am and 18:30pm. Return flights depart Doha International Airport daily at 09:20am and 19:20pm.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ice-a-day-flights-to-doha-2011-02-26-1.360831


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Passenger traffic continues to rise at Abu Dhabi airport*



> Staff Report | Published: 00:00 February 27, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi: The Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) yesterday announced that Abu Dhabi International Airport experienced a 7 per cent increase in passenger traffic, with around one million passing through it in January.
> 
> The airport also saw a 9 per cent rise in aircraft movements, reaching 9,899 in the month. Cargo traffic also rose, with an increase of 13 per cent over January 2010.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...ntinues-to-rise-at-abu-dhabi-airport-1.768162


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Al Maktoum International (DWC)*









http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/10674-al-maktoum-airport-opens-to-passenger-traffic/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad to fly daily to Bangalore from March 25*



> Published Sunday, March 06, 2011
> 
> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, is to increase its frequency to Bangalore following the success of its services to Karnataka's capital city, moving from its current four return flights to a daily service from March 25, 2011.
> 
> Neerja Bhatia, Etihad Airways' Country Manager in India, said "This latest increase in our Indian flying is indicative of the huge confidence we have in this important market." Etihad Airways provides a complimentary chauffeur service for its premium class passengers flying in and out of Bangalore Airport using Mercedes E series cars. This service also operates in Mumbai, Delhi, Chennai and Hyderabad.
> 
> Etihad operates a two class Airbus A320 to Bangalore, configured to carry 136 passengers, with 16 in business class and 120 in economy class.
> 
> Etihad started its operations at the beginning of 2011. It currently operates four flights a week between Abu Dhabi and Bangalore. The additional three flights will enable the airline to operate a daily service at the commencement of the summer scheduling season effective March 25, 2011.


http://www.emirates247.com/lifestyl...o-bangalore-from-march-25-2011-03-06-1.364557


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Al Maktoum scheduled flights from 2012*









Dubai's biggest airport, Dubai World Central - Al Maktoum International in Jebel Ali. (FILE)



> By Reuters | Published Sunday, March 06, 2011
> 
> The opening of the passenger terminal at Dubai's new airport will be further delayed to 2012, but the emirate's air industry should benefit from unrest in the Arab world, the chief executive of Dubai Airports said.
> 
> "Over the next year or so, we are adding larger aircrafts and higher passenger numbers," Paul Griffiths told Reuters on Sunday. "It (Al Maktoum airport) will become a scheduled passenger and cargo airport during 2012."


http://www.emirates247.com/business...heduled-flights-from-2012-2011-03-06-1.364560


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad signs codesharing pact with Air Astana*

_15 weekly services offered between Kazakhstan, Abu Dhabi Daily link to start from March 25_

Staff Report | Published: 00:00 March 7, 2011









An Etihad Airways passenger enjoys a lie-flat business class seat. Air Astana currently operates 11 services per week to Abu Dhabi from Almaty and Astana. Image Credit: Bloomberg



> Dubai: Etihad Airways has signed a new codeshare agreement with Air Astana, the national carrier of Kazakhstan.
> 
> The agreement — Etihad's 30th such commercial partnership — continues the Abu Dhabi-based airline's global network expansion. Under the new deal, travellers originating from any of Etihad's destinations worldwide can now fly to Kazakhstan through its Abu Dhabi hub. Air travellers in Kazakhstan benefit through greater and easier access to Etihad's global network.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-signs-codesharing-pact-with-air-astana-1.772581


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad selects Engine Alliance to power its A380 fleet*

Posted on 7 March 2011 in Air Transport









Pictured:: James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ Chief Executive and Mary Ellen Jones, Engine Alliance President, sign the GP7200 Engine and Fleet Management Agreements at Etihad’s head office



> Etihad has selected the Engine Alliance to supply the powerplant for the UAE airline's fleet of ten Airbus A380 aircraft on order.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi airline said this afternoon that it had signed agreements for the purchase of the GP7200 engines and for a long-term Fleet Management Agreement for the maintenance, repair and overhaul of the engines.
> 
> The agreements are worth up to $1.5 billion (USD).


http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/ar...ews&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=news_feed


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^After Quantas and Singapore Airlines...who would prefer RR Trent 900......at least not now...


----------



## AltinD

^^ That too, but Abu Dhabi would always go with the American option if available


----------



## Face81

I don't trust James Hogan... He destroyed Gulf Air and I am surprised he managed to get a job with Etihad! :runaway:


----------



## killerk

^^ That was just pure politics!!! Bahrain always had the upper hand at Gulf Air while Abu Dhabi spend the money!!!.....Gulf Air was then ridden with bureaucracy and red-tapism while Emirates was the epitome of efficiency (the situation has peaked in recent times with Gulf Air getting worse and Emirates getting better since then)......Abu Dhabi also probably had the say in the appointment of the CEO because immediately after his appointment, he had created a subsidiary called Gulf Traveler (or Traveller) with focus on flights mostly from Abu Dhabi and to a limited extent from Muscat to regional destinations!!!


----------



## Face81

killerk said:


> ^^ That was just pure politics!!! Bahrain always had the upper hand at Gulf Air while Abu Dhabi spend the money!!!.....Gulf Air was then ridden with bureaucracy and red-tapism while Emirates was the epitome of efficiency (the situation has peaked in recent times with Gulf Air getting worse and Emirates getting better since then)......Abu Dhabi also probably had the say in the appointment of the CEO because immediately after his appointment, he had created a subsidiary called Gulf Traveler (or Traveller) with focus on flights mostly from Abu Dhabi and to a limited extent from Muscat to regional destinations!!!


I doubt it. His decisions were poor and he took them down a rocky road. 

If I remember correctly, he was asked to step down. hno:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates cabin crew at 12,000+*

_*Airline in 'full recruitment mode' seeks another 4,000 crew*_

By Staff | Published Tuesday, March 08, 2011









Emirates... on full recruitment drive (Supplied)



> Emirates is currently in full recruitment mode across all six continents where it flies, looking to hire 4,000 cabin crew in the 2011-12 financial year, the Dubai-headquartered airline said today in a media statement.
> 
> The number of Emirates’ cabin crew has, for the first time, risen to over 12,000 as the airline positions itself for continuing steady growth, the statement said.


http://www.emirates247.com/lifestyle/travel/emirates-cabin-crew-at-12-000-2011-03-08-1.365451


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dewan wins deal for new Premier Inn in Abu Dhabi*









Premier Inn already boasts numerous hotels across the UAE. 



> March 8, 2011
> 
> Dewan Architects & Engineers on Monday said it had been awarded the contract to design and supervise the construction of the Premier Inn Hotel at Abu Dhabi International Airport.
> 
> The 300-room hotel, which represents an investment of more than AED100 million, is set to open in 2012, opposite the new Terminal 3 building, the company said in a statement.


http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/10743-dewan-wins-deal-for-new-premier-inn-in-abu-dhabi/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Sheikh Ahmed opens Dubai International cargo hub*









TNT frieght volumes between Europe and the UAE have grown by over 30% 



> by Stephen White on March 8, 2011
> 
> TNT Express has inaugurated its new air cargo handling facility at Dubai International during a ribbon cutting ceremony attended by His Highness Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and Chairman of Dubai Airports.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...kh-ahmed-opens-dubai-international-cargo-hub/


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> EK is not #3. Using ASKs as a measure of an airline's size is absurd. Plus, you've got some pending mergers that will dwarf EK.
> That said, with the rate of 1 380 + 1 777 per month, let's see where EK's RPK ranking is in a few years - should be breaking into the top five


It isn't absurd. It's just one point of view, one side of the statistics.  Everyone is using statistics as they like, as it shows this or that according to their favour. 
Other measures are fleet size, passenger numbers, etc. That's just a tool to show something. And each of them are correct. If ASK shows that Emirates is so or so big, then they use it, it's simple.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad poised to double flights to Manchester*












> by ASC Staff on Mar 9, 2011
> 
> Etihad Airways is planning to double its number of flights between Abu Dhabi and Manchester, it was reported on Tuesday.
> 
> The UAE's national airline will start flying twice a day on the route from August 1, the UK-based Air and Business Travel News reported.
> 
> Etihad had previously announced plans to expand from seven to 10 flights per week this summer.
> 
> James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ CEO, said in comments published by the website: “Etihad’s Manchester service has been a key part of our network for five years.
> 
> “The frequency increase illustrates how Etihad has firmly established itself in the North West of England.”
> 
> Last year, Etihad opened a new lounge for first and business class passengers travelling from Manchester.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5665-etihad-poised-to-double-flights-to-manchester/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Etihad cuts Dreamliners order in favour of B777s:_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5666-etihad-cuts-dreamliners-order-in-favour-of-b777s/

_RAK Airways considers additional flights to Jeddah:_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5667-rak-airways-considers-additional-flights-to-jeddah/


----------



## aravinda

EK just trippled their flights into MAN. Now flying daily A332, A388 and B773ER.


----------



## Parisian Girl

aravinda said:


> EK just trippled their flights into MAN. Now flying daily A332, A388 and B773ER.


_Emirates Airline to add third daily flight on Manchester route:_
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emir...-daily-flight-on-manchester-route-385826.html :cheers:


----------



## SA BOY

2nd daily into Cape Town announced


----------



## noir-dresses

Here is a more in depth schedule that was posted by Emirates777 on the Flyertalk forum.

A significant update to the 2011/12 operating plan

The spike in oil and unrest in Middle East has resulted in a re-allocation in capacity across the network. The focus remains on maintaining profitability. Additional new destination launches are expected but one or two could be deferred and capacity used to further bolster frequencies on existing routes. Details of the latest update to the 2011/12 operating plan below:


Effective immediately

EK927/928 DXB-CAI-DXB suspended indefinitely

EK745/746 DXB-TIP-DXB suspended indefinitely


Effective 27 March 2011

2nd Daily introduced to Cape Town (CPT), operated by A340-500 (3-class)

EK772 DEP DXB 0350 ARR CPT 1140
EK773 DEP CPT 1340 ARR DXB 0115

As a result CPT frequency increases to 14x weekly.

EK961/962 DXB-SAH-DXB reduced from Daily to 6x weekly. Flight now operates Daily ex-Fri using A330-200 (3-class).

EK747/748 DXB-TUN-DXB reduced from 5x weekly to 3x weekly. Flight now operates Wed, Fri, Sun using A330-200 (3-class).


Effective 28 March 2011

EK125/126 DXB-VIE-DXB will now be introduced with 6x weekly frequency instead of 4x weekly. Flights operate Daily ex-Thu using A340-500 (3-class).

As a result VIE frequency increases to 13x weekly.

EK705/706 DXB-SEZ-DXB upgrades from from 5x weekly to 6x weekly. Flights operate Daily ex-Sat.

EK707/708 DXB-SEZ-DXB frequency increases from 2x weekly to 5x weekly. Flights operate Daily ex-Tue and Sun.

As a result SEZ frequency increases to 11x weekly.


Effective 1 April 2011

EK911/912 DXB-DAM-DXB reduced from Daily to 6x weekly. Flight now operates Daily ex-Thu using various aircraft types.

As a result DAM frequency decreases to 13x weekly.


Effective 1 May 2011

3rd Daily introduced to Manchester (MAN), operated by A330-200 (3-class)

EK021 DEP DXB 0300 ARR MAN 0755
EK022 DEP MAN 0940 ARR DXB 2000

As a result MAN frequency increases to 21x weekly.


Effective 3 September 2011

EK705/706 DXB-SEZ-DXB frequency increases from 6x weekly to Daily.

As a result SEZ increases to 12x weekly.


Effective 28 October 2011

EK797/798 DXB-DKR-DXB will only now increase to 6x weekly from 5x weekly (instead of planned upgrade to Daily). Flight will operate Daily ex-Thu using A330-200 (3-class)


Effective 30 October 2011

EK707/708 DXB-SEZ-DXB frequency increases from 5x weekly to Daily.

As a result SEZ increases to 14x weekly.

All SEZ flights operated by A340-500 except EK707/708 on Tue which operates with A330-200 (3-class).


Rgds
Emirates777


----------



## firoz bharmal

I have been to T1 and T3 whenever I m in Dubai ...never heared of T2 ....does it directly connects to C1 C2 C3.....Does any one have pics...eager to see....


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

It is on the opposite side of Terminal 1 across the 2 runways next to DAFZA and it is not directly connected to Terminal 1 and 3.

Aerial View of it on Google Maps: http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=25.265471,55.358391&spn=0.003886,0.004807&z=18


----------



## zerozol

firoz bharmal said:


> I have been to T1 and T3 whenever I m in Dubai ...never heared of T2 ....does it directly connects to C1 C2 C3.....Does any one have pics...eager to see....



Here you got a map:

http://www.hot-map.com/dxb


Terminal 2 serves FlyDubai, for example, and many more "secondary" airlines from the region.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-airport-dubai-s-terminal-2-gets-makeover-1.57072


----------



## luv2bebrown

so what about that record Cathay profit huh?

it makes me want to re-evaluate the EK 2010-2011 performance. I think its going to be scarily huge now.


----------



## metroreporter

Does that mean we get a 3rd daily here into LAX (380 plz)?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia to increase number of Kenya flights*



> by ASC Staff on Mar 13, 2011
> 
> Air Arabia will increase its frequency to Nairobi with daily flights to the Kenyan capital.
> 
> The low-cost airline currently offers four flights a week to Nairobi. Starting 7th April, 2011, it will offer direct flights seven times a week, departing Sharjah International Airport daily at 9:30 am on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays. On Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays, flights depart Sharjah at 18:00 pm. Return flights depart Jomo Kenyatta International Airport at 14:05PM and 23:25PM respectively.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5681-air-arabia-to-increase-number-of-kenya-flights/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE air traffic movement up 7.6%*



> By WAM | Published Tuesday, March 15, 2011
> 
> Air traffic movements in the UAE grew 7.6 per cent in February 2011 compared to the same month last year, the General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) said.
> 
> The monthly report indicated that total air traffic movements in February 2011 were 51,431 with an average 1,837 air traffic movements per day.
> 
> Dubai maintained its lead with 23,459 air traffic movements while over flights stood next at 10,835 movements. Abu Dhabi ranked third with 7,665 movements.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...r-traffic-movement-up-7-6-2011-03-15-1.368607



Emirates airline's Japanese operations unaffected
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...ese-operations-unaffected-2011-03-15-1.368578


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad celebrates five years of service to Jakarta*



> by ASC Staff on Mar 17, 2011
> 
> Etihad Airways celebrates its fifth anniversary of non-stop service between Abu Dhabi and Indonesia this week.
> 
> The airline commenced operations to Jakarta on 16th March 2006 with four non-stop flights per week, increasing to six later that year. Strong demand for travel to and from Indonesia saw a further increase to daily flights just one year later in 2007.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5698-etihad-celebrates-five-years-of-service-to-jakarta/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates airline scales back Bahrain flights*



> DUBAI, March 17 | Thu Mar 17, 2011 6:55am EDT
> 
> (Reuters) - Emirates airline [EMIRA.UL], one of the Arab world's largest carriers, will scale back its flights to Bahrain beginning next week as sectarian unrest continued in the island kingdom.
> 
> "Due to the current situation in Bahrain, Emirates has cancelled EK835 and EK836 between the 19th and 23rd March inclusive. We continue to monitor the regional situation closely," Emirates said in an emailed statement on Thursday.
> 
> The airline operates three daily flights to Bahrain's capital Manama.
> 
> The top U.N. human rights official on Thursday urged Bahrain to rein in its security forces after allegations they had killed protesters and attacked medical workers. [ID:nLDE72G0ZB]
> 
> Dubai-based Emirates, which has indefinitely suspended all flights to the Libyan capital Tripoli due to fighting in the North Africa state, said on Thursday all its flights to Japan were operating normally after last week's earthquake and tsunami.
> 
> (Reporting by Praveen Menon; Editing by Amran Abocar)


http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/17/bahrain-emirates-idUSLDE72G0VJ20110317


----------



## firoz bharmal

Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/17/bahrain-emirates-idUSLDE72G0VJ20110317


Would be a loss due to highest no of Emirates flights is to Bahrain ....


----------



## noir-dresses

Looks like the French are giving the UAE a demonstration of what the Rafeal is capable of doing. 

They really seem to be trigger happy.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad to commence services to the Maldives*

Posted on 21 March 2011 in Route Planning & Tourism

Etihad Airways announced today that it will commence operations to Malé, the capital city of the Republic of Maldives, on November 1, subject to government approval.

Etihad will operate a daily return service from its home base in Abu Dhabi to Malé International Airport, operating Airbus A320 aircraft on the route, configured with two cabins and offering 1,904 seats each week.

James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ Chief Executive Officer, said: "Malé is the gateway to the premium leisure destination, the Maldive Islands, and given the strong increase in visitation numbers we are seeing in the market, the time is right to launch services to this popular holiday destination.”

Mr Hogan said the commencement of the services in November was perfectly timed to coincide with the start of the busy Northern winter period.

“We expect the services will appeal to UAE leisure travellers, as well as customers from our major European markets, particularly with the strong connectivity options on offer and following the additional frequencies that will come online on a number of our key European routes this summer,” he said.

“Etihad’s schedule, which offers an attractive afternoon arrival and evening departure, has been carefully designed to offer customers maximum leisure time at their destination. In fact, European travellers can take advantage of our overnight flights in both directions, offering them a full extra day in the Maldives.”

The Maldives is made up of close to 1,200 islands grouped into natural atolls; including 200 inhabited islands and 97 resort islands, with a population of close to 300,000 people*. The region features deep blue seas, sandy beaches and turquoise reefs, and with its tropical climate and warm temperatures year round, is a renowned honeymoon and leisure destination.

Etihad Holidays has special packages on offer for the most spectacular of the islands. Offering a wide range of experiences for all budgets, Etihad Holidays has developed tailored packages for honeymooners or families, sun worshippers or divers. The packages include flights, hotel accommodation and island transfers. For further information, call 800 2324 or visit an Etihad shop for more details.

Etihad Guest Members who book early and fly during the first 30 days of operation will be rewarded with twice as many Etihad Guest Miles. For further information, go to etihad.com. Terms and conditions apply.

Malé will become the 67th destination on Etihad’s global network.

Source: http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/ar...ews&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=news_feed


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to build 528 luxury homes for its pilots*

by ASC Staff on March 21, 2011 









Emirates urgently needs pilots as it continues to acquire planes



> Emirates Group plans to build 528 new housing units for pilots at the Meydan equestrian complex.
> 
> The aviation & travel group is acquiring land for the units under a 15 year lease-to-own tenure agreement with Meydan Group.
> 
> The development will be known as Meydan Heights and will be located next to the training tracks at Meydan Racecourse.
> 
> The units will be townhouses, with four en-suite bedrooms, living and dining rooms, a garage for two cars and a spare room that can be used as an additional bedroom.
> 
> There will be shared facilities such as a private clubhouse, retail areas and children’s playgrounds.
> 
> Emirates has a large number of planes on order, including 75 Airbus A380s, and is currently on big a drive to recruit new pilots.
> 
> “With Emirates’ continued growth we have a need to implement a strong recruitment drive to ensure we meet the demands of our fleet and network expansion,” said Ali Mubarak Al Soori, executive vice president, facilities, project management and procurement & logistics, Emirates Group.
> 
> “Recruiting the best pilots means providing them not only with maximum job satisfaction, but also with a harmonious living environment, and we are confident that Meydan Heights will provide this.”


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5707-emirates-to-build-528-luxury-homes-for-its-pilots/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia approves 8% dividend*



> By Staff | Published Monday, March 21, 2011
> 
> The annual general assembly (AGM) of Air Arabia has approved Board of Director’s proposal for eight per cent cash dividend, said a press statement on Monday.
> 
> The assembly approved the report of the company’s auditors for the financial year ending December 31, 2010. The assembly also approved the balance sheet and profit and loss accounts of the company for the same period.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...rabia-approves-8-dividend-2011-03-21-1.371201


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi airport sees 20% growth in cargo traffic*



> by ASC Staff on March 22, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi International Airport handled around 868,000 passengers in February, year on year growth of 8%.
> 
> Cargo through put at 37,867 tonnes, was up 20.3% year on year. Aircraft movements grew 5.8% to reach 9,000 landings and takeoffs.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5714-abu-dhabi-airport-sees-20-growth-in-cargo-traffic/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Austria rejects Emirates' bid for landing rights*












> by Joanne Bladd on March 23, 2011
> 
> Austria’s air traffic control centre has rejected Emirates Airline’s bid to almost double its daily flights to Vienna under its planned summer flight schedule, amid a wider row between Austrian Airlines and the Dubai carrier over access to the European market.
> 
> Emirates, the Arab world’s largest airline, had planned to increase lights on the route to 13 a week from March 27 in response to high customer demand, but the request was denied by Austrian authorities over what Emirates has called a “technical disagreement.”
> 
> The state-backed carrier told Arabian Business it is still in talks with Austrian authorities to secure the landing slots and is optimistic of the outcome.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5724-austria-rejects-emirates-bid-for-landing-rights/


----------



## SA BOY

austrian = lufthansa- same ownership group


----------



## Face81

Emirates will get Berlin and Vienna... I'm certain


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad creates jobs in Manchester*









Etihad is creating 160 jobs for Northerners. 



> by ASC Staff on March 24, 2011
> 
> Etihad Airways plans to open a contact centre in Manchester, creating jobs for around 160 people.
> 
> The new centre, which is expected to be operational in 2012, will operate in addition to Etihad’s existing contact centres in Abu Dhabi, including the newly opened Al Ain contact centre, India and Australia.
> 
> Etihad is currently working with Manchester Airports Group to identify a suitable location on the airport campus for the centre.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5728-etihad-creates-jobs-in-manchester/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai receives new 737*



> by ASC Staff on March 24, 2011
> 
> Flydubai’s 16th plane, a 737-800NG, has joined the government-owned low cost carrier’s fleet.
> 
> The plane is fitted with Boeing’s Sky Interior and an in-flight entertainment system developed by Lumexis.
> 
> "Less than two years after operations began, we have a fleet of 16 aircraft, a growing network that spans destinations across the GCC, Middle East, Indian subcontinent, Africa, Russia and the former CIS, and have served hundreds of thousands of travellers,” said Ghaith Al Ghaith, CEO of Flydubai
> 
> Flydubai’s next new route will be Sohag, with flights starting on April 6.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5727-flydubai-receives-new-737/


----------



## noir-dresses

Looks like the conservatives are on the verge of winning a majority government in Canada.

Any EK expansion in Canada will have to wait for years to come. hno:


----------



## Imre

Face81 said:


> Emirates will get Berlin and Vienna... I'm certain


Vienna started in 2004


----------



## Face81

Imre said:


> Vienna started in 2004


I know that... I meant the request for additional landing slots


----------



## noir-dresses

I can confirm that EKs second flight will leave Vienna today at 10:50 tonight. I wen't out of my way to actually call airport info, and its already on the airport web page as well.

So we can consider the Austrian saga settled as of now. 

When visiting family in Vienna now Altin, you get to spend a few more hours with them before flying back to Dubai.


----------



## SA BOY

2nd daily into Durban South Africa from October to compliment the double daily starting to Cape Town


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> I can confirm that EKs second flight will leave Vienna today at 10:50 tonight. I wen't out of my way to actually call airport info, and its already on the airport web page as well.
> 
> So we can consider the Austrian saga settled as of now.
> 
> When visiting family in Vienna now Altin, you get to spend a few more hours with them before flying back to Dubai.


Cool! Thanks for the confirmation 

Now EK needs to sort to the Berlin problem


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> Cool! Thanks for the confirmation
> 
> Now EK needs to sort to the Berlin problem


Berlin, and Stuttgart in Germany, they want a package deal.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates repays $500m bond*

_*Will use a range of options to finance growth: Sheikh Ahmed*_

By Staff | Published Sunday, March 27, 2011









Emirates is on track for another record breaking financial year which ends March 31, 2011. (AGENCIES)



> Emirates airline announced today that it has repaid a $500m bond in full on its maturity date March 24, 2011. According to a statement by the world’s third largest carrier, the bond, listed on the Luxembourg Stock Exchange, was originally issued in 2004 with a seven-year term.
> 
> The issuing of bonds is a normal part of Emirates operating procedures. “The repayment of this bond is part of Emirates’ overall financing strategy and reflects its robust financial position,” said HH Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/emirates-repays-500m-bond-2011-03-27-1.373493


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE accuses 3 European carriers of 'dishonest competition'*

_*Director General of GCAA says Lufthansa, British Airways and Air France hindering UAE carriers by any and all means*_

Published Sunday, March 27, 2011 









The GCAA is studying means to ensure UAE carriers are not unfairly targeted. (FILE)



> A top official of the UAE’s General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) has accused three European airlines of using unfair means of competing against UAE carriers. “Lufthansa, British Airways and Air France are hindering UAE carriers by any and all means,” Saif Mohammed Al Suwaidi, Director General of the (GCAA), was quoted in a report by Emarat Al Youm.
> 
> He added that Canadian airlines were also allied with these three companies in their plans.
> 
> “The three companies are seeking through dishonest methods of competition to strike alliances with other global airlines and close airspace to UAE companies, to restrict movement in global air navigation and reduce their competitiveness,” Suwaidi was quoted as saying.
> 
> He, however, also said: “The GCAA is conducting studies to address this situation, including the option to negotiate with these companies. But this takes time, because it needs to issue new laws and regulations.” Al Suwaidi also revealed that Deputy Director-General of the GCAA, Omar Bin Al Ghalib, has started talks with the Austrian authorities in Vienna on the request of Emirates to double its flights to the European country.
> 
> Al Suwaidi said the GCAA is seeking to open new markets for carriers in Africa, Asia and Europe, and Latin America, and that the UAE plans to conclude 25 agreements during the current year, focusing on open skies, which allows increasing the number of the flights significantly.
> 
> He added that the airports of Seer Bani Yas and Dalma will begin work before the end of the year, while the GCAA is still considering a request by the Ajman International Airport.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-of-dishonest-competition-2011-03-27-1.373471


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...6s-and-mirages-take-part-in-odyssey-dawn.html

UAE F-16s, and Mirage 2000s take part in Odyssey Dawn over Libya.


----------



## Face81

Passenger numbers at DXB keep rising 



> *Dubai International Airport passenger traffic up 5.2%
> *
> 
> February passenger numbers topped 3.83 million, an increase of 5.2 per cent compared to 3.64 million recorded during the same month in 2010.
> 
> Staff Report Published: 11:33 March 28, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Emirates airline aircraft sit at docking stations at Dubai International Airport Terminal 3. Dubai International Airports announced its February traffic results for Dubai International on Monday, reporting a 5.2 per cent increase in year-on-year passenger numbers.
> Image Credit: Megan Hirons Mahon/Gulf News _
> 
> 
> *Dubai:* Dubai International Airports announced its February traffic results for Dubai International on Monday, reporting a 5.2 per cent increase in year-on-year passenger numbers.
> 
> February passenger numbers topped 3.83 million, an increase of 5.2 per cent compared to 3.64 million recorded during the same month in 2010.
> 
> Aircraft movements for the month totalled 24,646 up 7.2 per cent from 22,982 recorded during the same period last year.
> 
> The largest increases in total passenger numbers in February were recorded on routes to and from other Gulf states, (+111,978 passengers), the Indian subcontinent (+56,319 passengers), Western Europe (+30,999) and Russia and the CIS (+22,286 passengers).
> 
> Passenger totals on Middle Eastern routes dropped 33,036 while a decline of 28,395 passengers was recorded on African routes as traffic was affected by political unrest in Tunisia, Egypt, and Bahrain.
> 
> Dubai International handled 156,259 tonnes of international air freight in February, down 9 per cent from the 171,707 tonnes recorded during the same period in 2010.
> 
> February freight growth was primarily affected by a decline in traffic from Asia, particularly from China due to the Chinese New Year holidays, as well as by limited flight disruptions in the Middle East.
> 
> "Dubai International continues to achieve consistent growth even during a period of global turbulence which is affecting the travel plans of millions of people," said Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports. "We are pleased that Dubai is able to provide a level of consistent service during this time of uncertainty."


Source


----------



## Face81

T3 looking good here as it's completely surrounded by EK aircraft


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Thats T3


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi airport opens full check-in at Adnec*









More airlines are expected to join check-in facility (Supplied)



> By WAM | Published Monday, March 28, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) and Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Company have announced the opening of Abu Dhabi International Airport Expo check-in at the Abu Dhabi National Exhibition Centre (Adnec) capable of handling both passenger and full baggage check-in.
> 
> The facility is the only fully operational airport check-in facility to be operated in an exhibition centre in the Middle East, and was inaugurated on Monday by Huraiz Al Mur bin Huraiz, Chief Commercial Officer of Adac and Humaid Al Dhaheri, Chief Sales and Marketing Officer of Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Company.


http://www.emirates247.com/lifestyl...ns-full-check-in-at-adnec-2011-03-28-1.374003


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^Thats T3


Oops... did I say T1? I meant T3... See above


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> Oops... did I say T1? I meant T3... See above


Actually you said T2, come on Face81 a guy from Dubai should know that :nuts:

It's like me calling the Burj Al Arab the Hilton Hotel.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Actually you said T2, come on Face81 a guy from Dubai should know that :nuts:
> 
> It's like me calling the Burj Al Arab the Hilton Hotel.


ha ha!!! 

I was tired! :nuts:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates counts down to launch of Geneva service*









Guests at a Geneva roadshow gain a feel for the Emirates A380. 



> by ASC Staff on Mar 30, 2011
> 
> Six hundred guests were treated to a special look at the A380 last night, as part of Emirates’ countdown to the launch of its Geneva service.
> 
> The 600 guests, who come from the travel industry and Geneva’s business community, were at an event promoting the launch of the service and the emirate of Dubai.
> 
> The service will launch on June 1 and the route will be served by a combination of Boeing 777-200LR and 777-300ER planes. The aircraft will be arranged in a three-class configuration, with First Class Private Suites, lie-flat seats in Business Class, and Economy.
> 
> All classes will be fitted with the latest version of the airline’s in-flight entertainment system, with more than 1200 channels.
> 
> Each 777 serving Geneva will have 15-20 tonnes of cargo capacity.
> 
> “Geneva is our second gateway into Switzerland after Zurich. We see strong demand for both leisure and business travel, bearing in mind the presence of hundreds of international organisations and Geneva's status as a major financial centre," said Richard Vaughan, Emirates' divisional senior vice president, commercial operations, worldwide.
> 
> "We're just eight weeks out from the launch and last night's road show event helps drive awareness throughout the travel trade about the new flights and the additional cargo capacity they offer in and out of Switzerland."
> 
> Geneva will become the airline’s 26th destination in Europe and 112th point globally.
> 
> On 1st August, Emirates will launch flights to Copenhagen, its first destination in Scandinavia.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5750-emirates-counts-down-to-launch-of-geneva-service/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Cadets complete training phase in UAE*

_Twenty-four Emiratis qualify to move on to intensive simulator sessions_

By Derek Baldwin, Business Features Reporter | Published: 00:00 March 31, 2011
















Shaikh Ahmad and officials of Emirates airline and Group with the 24 cadets who completed the Emirates Airline National Cadet Pilot Programme. The ceremony took place at the Emirates 
Group headquarters in Al Garhoud. Shaikh Ahmad presents a diploma to Mansour Mohammad Al Amri.
















Emirates cadets at their graduation ceremony. Graduates congratulate each other at the end of the ceremony. Image Credit: Megan Hirons Mahon/Gulf News



> Dubai: Graduates of the Emirates Airlines National Cadet Pilot Programme are spreading their wings after receiving their diplomas yesterday.
> 
> In a convocation ceremony at Emirates Group headquarters on Airport Road, two dozen young Emirati pilot graduates beamed as Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates airline and Group, honoured their achievements with trophies and certificates.
> 
> This graduation came roughly six months after 46 Emiratis graduated in September 2010.


Vid > http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/general/cadets-complete-training-phase-in-uae-1.785308


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.ctv.ca/generic/generated/...le1962224.html

Ottawa is being urged to watch Air Canada’s back until the carrier’s Dreamliner fleet arrives.

The first of Air Canada’s new Boeing 787s won’t be delivered until late 2013 – leaving a two-year window during which the airline will be vulnerable to Emirates’ quest to obtain extra Canadian landing rights, said Fred Lazar, a professor at York University’s Schulich School of Business.

The Dreamliner is important to Air Canada because it’s a fuel-efficient jet capable of travelling much longer distances than comparable-sized planes. Overseas flights that don’t make economic sense today will become viable, partly because the Boeing 787 allows airlines to offer non-stop flights to smaller destinations that would normally entail stopovers.

Emirates deploys the 489-seat, double-decker Airbus A380 on its Toronto-Dubai route, which features three round trips a week. To get from Toronto to such destinations as Mumbai, Emirates customers stop over in Dubai, one of seven sheikdoms in the United Arab Emirates. The airline’s request for more landing rights in Canada has sparked a political storm because Emirates may siphon international passengers away from Air Canada.

But if Ottawa stays the course in denying Emirates the extra landing rights, Air Canada’s expansion plans will be poised for takeoff once the new planes arrive.

“When Air Canada finally takes delivery of the Boeing 787s,” the carrier “should be able to greatly expand its networks,” Mr. Lazar wrote in a 98-page report, noting that Toronto’s Pearson International Airport and Vancouver International Airport will be the key Canadian hubs.

Montreal-based Air Canada originally expected to receive its first Dreamliner in 2010. But after a series of delays, five are now scheduled for delivery between the fourth quarter of 2013 and the first half of 2014.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Al Bateen poaches senior ExecuJet manager*



> by ASC Staff on Mar 31, 2011
> 
> Al Bateen Executive Airport, a private aviation airport in Abu Dhabi, has appointed Pauline Smith as fixed base operations (FBO) manager, effective immediately.
> 
> Pauline joins from ExecuJet Middle East where for the past three years she has been responsible for the day to day running of its FBO facility at Dubai International Airport.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5761-al-bateen-poaches-senior-execujet-manager/

......................................................................................................................................................................................................................

_*Dubai named best MidEast airport in Skytrax poll*_


> by ASC Staff on Mar 31, 2011
> 
> Dubai International was named the Best Airport in the Middle East at the prestigious Skytrax World Airport Awards 2011 in Copenhagen, Denmark on Wednesday evening.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5757-dubai-named-best-mideast-airport-in-skytrax-poll/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates sees revenues hit on unrest, Japan crisis*









Unrest in the Middle East and northern Africa could hit revenue at Emirates by 3-5 percent, president Tim Clark says



> By Reuters Thursday, 31 March 2011 8:03 PM
> 
> Unrest in the Middle East and northern Africa could hit revenue at Emirates by 3-5 percent and Japan's nuclear crisis will slam the air travel market there, the head of Dubai-based airline said.
> 
> But unlisted Emirates, one of the Arab world's biggest carriers and a sector bellwether, has been able to shift capacity away from the turmoil sweeping the region and expects business in Japan to roar back, President Tim Clark said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-sees-revenues-hit-on-unrest-japan-crisis-391261.html


----------



## noir-dresses

I've just noticed the aircraft in the back ground behind Tim Clark.

It looks like an A350, but it doesn't have the right wing tips, and when I enlarge the picture, I can't make out what is says on the front side of the aircraft ?

Whats your take on this guys ? Could this in any way be the replacement 777 aircraft Boeing has said it is working on with Emirates help ?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...n-air-unveils-a380-flying-duty-free-shop.html

Korean Air unveils A380 flying duty free shop.

Now EK doesn't this feature.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Its an interesting idea, but nothing special. Its not like they are selling things exclusive and special, and everything is probably highly priced.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Doesn't Emirates have the inflight duty free thing anyway?


----------



## noir-dresses

Golds: No longer allowed lounge guest in economy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guess this was inevitable. Probably doesnt go far enough in terms of reducing conjestion:

Emirates and Skywards have experienced tremendous growth and we thank our loyal customers for this. 

The capacity of our lounge facilities has not kept pace with this growth and has been further impacted by the delay in the completion of the new Concourse in Dubai. As a result, we have undertaken a major programme to expand the size and facilities of our existing lounges, and build eight more lounges across our network.

We regret that until these new facilities are ready we must temporarily suspend the benefit of bringing a guest into the Lounges when travelling in Economy Class. This will be effective from 15 April 2011 in all lounges across the network. When travelling in Business or First Class, you can continue to invite one guest who is departing on the same Emirates flight.

We apologise for the inconvenience this may cause when you travel in Economy Class. We plan to reinstate this benefit as soon as we are able to alleviate the current facilities constraint. 

We thank you in advance for your patience and support.


----------



## Face81

Such huge amounts of money being pumped in to aviation is scary!! :runaway:



> *ME carriers to spend $390b on new aircraft, $48b on new airports*
> 
> 5 April 2011
> 
> *DUBAI *— Middle East carriers are on track to collectively spend $390 billion to acquire 2,340 new aircraft to keep pace with an average 7.1 per cent traffic growth over the next 18 years, aerospace giant Boeing said in its latest forecast.
> 
> The region, the third fastest-growing in the world in international air traffic after China and South America, will also account for a lion’s share of new orders for long-haul capacity aircraft.
> 
> “Thanks to the world’s three fastest-growing carriers — Emirates, Etihad and Qatar Airways — the region is set to boost its long haul capacity by 140,000 seats over the next 18 years, far outstripping projected capacity growth in Europe and Asia,” Michael Warner, Director of Marketing for Boeing Commercial Airplanes, said.
> 
> In its latest market update, the aircraft maker forecast a slower global growth in airline profit in 2011 due to escalating fuel cost. This year, global carriers will record a collective profit of $9.1 billion compared to $15.1 billion in 2010 on a passenger and cargo traffic of seven per cent and six per cent respectively, Warner said at a presentation held at Boeing’s Everett manufacturing base in Seattle.
> 
> The recent forecast by International Air Transport Association, or IATA, however, revised downward its estimate of the airline industry profit to $8.6 billion from the $9.1 billion it estimated in December 2010. The IATA estimate is a 46 per cent fall in net profits compared to the $16 billion (revised from $15.1 billion) earned by the industry in 2010. Bucking the global reversal, Middle East carriers are expected to return a profit of $700 million, considerably better than the $400 million previously forecast, but down from the $1.1 billion profit that the region posted in 2010.
> 
> Offsetting the negative fallout of the political unrest in the region is the improved load factors of the Gulf region which benefits from an upswing in economic activity fuelled by high oil prices and whose hubs continue to win long-haul market share, IATA has said.
> 
> Boeing said worldwide economic activity, reflected in the global gross domestic product, or GDP, is the most powerful driver of growth in commercial air services. In line with the average global GDP of 3.2 per cent per year for the next 20 years passenger traffic will average 5.3 per cent growth and cargo traffic will average 5.9 per cent growth.
> 
> “To meet the demand for commercial aviation services, the number of airplanes in the worldwide fleet will grow at an annual rate of 3.2 per cent, nearly doubling from around 19,000 airplanes today to over 36,000 airplanes in 2029,” Warner said.
> 
> He said airplane deliveries — for fleet growth and replacement of aging airplanes — will total 30,900 over the next 18 years, with a value of $3.6 trillion.
> 
> The Middle East will continue to outperform the world in air travel growth. The only region in the world where international traffic increased during 2009 recession, the region ever has been recording a robust growth, he pointed out. “Although the region’s oil wealth is certainly a driving force, the remarkable growth of air travel and growing prominence of Middle East carriers also owes to geography, demographics, improved airplane capabilities, and the airlines’ well-coordinated growth and investment plans,” Boeing said. The plan-maker argues that Middle East demographics favour continued air travel growth. “Over half the population is under the age of 25 — the population segment that will account for much of the future market.”
> 
> “Over the next three decades, $48 billion is committed to airport projects to significantly increase the number of passengers able to visit Dubai, Doha, Jeddah, Abu Dhabi, Cairo, Bahrain, Kuwait, and Muscat,” the forecast said.
> 
> The Boeing forecast predicts that the greatest demand for new aircraft by market value will come from the US, followed by China. Remarkably, the UAE will be the third largest market by value.
> 
> The need to replace older, less efficient airplanes accounts for 44 per cent of the projected market for new airplanes. The 2010 forecast anticipates 13,490 airplanes will be replaced over the next 20 years. This reflects rising fuel prices and the increasing economic burden of using older, less capable, and less efficient airplanes.
> 
> Among the 30,900 aircraft to be delivered over the next 20 years, 21,160 (69 per cent of the units and 47 per cent of the value) will be single-aisle airplanes and 7,100 new twin-aisle deliveries, which is about 23 per cent of the total deliveries for the period and 45 per cent of the total market value. Large aircraft will be 720, representing only two per cent of the total aircraft deliveries, but with a value of $220 billion, accounting for six per cent of the total market value.


SOURCE


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> I've just noticed the aircraft in the back ground behind Tim Clark.
> 
> It looks like an A350, but it doesn't have the right wing tips, and when I enlarge the picture, I can't make out what is says on the front side of the aircraft ?
> 
> Whats your take on this guys ? Could this in any way be the replacement 777 aircraft Boeing has said it is working on with Emirates help ?


Come on, guy.  That's a very normal B777.  Supposingly a 777-200, because it's not so long, and it doesn't have raked wing-tips, what a -200LR or -300ER has.


----------



## noir-dresses

zerozol said:


> Come on, guy.  That's a very normal B777.  Supposingly a 777-200, because it's not so long, and it doesn't have raked wing-tips, what a -200LR or -300ER has.


You could very well be right, but compare the two pics even though the other pic has racked wing tips. Doesn't the front of the pic I'm talking about look just a little bit like a bigger Dreamliner ?



















The one with Tim Clark seems a little sleeker in front.


----------



## luv2bebrown

announced today - Rio and Beunos Aires.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^
Here is a source: http://www.ameinfo.com/261356.html


----------



## Face81

^^ Cool!

Now they need to expand in North America


----------



## noir-dresses

From EK's website

Emirates expands South American network with flights to Buenos Aires and Rio de Janeiro 
6 April, 2011
DUBAI, U.A.E., 6th April 2011: Two of South America’s most iconic cities will soon have a faster link to Dubai and over 100 destinations worldwide when Emirates commences its daily non-stop service to Rio de Janeiro and extension to Buenos Aires from 3rd January 2012. 

“Both Buenos Aires and Rio de Janeiro are rightly renowned as world-class leisure destinations as well as important business and trading centres. Our research has shown that there is a high demand for these cities from across our network,” said His Highness Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline & Group. 

“Brazil has been part of the Emirates network since 2007 when we began flights from Dubai to Sao Paulo. With the country playing host to both the 2014 FIFA World Cup and 2016 Olympics, Brazil will be further catapulted into the world’s spotlight, and we will be in a prime position to transport sports enthusiasts to these renowned events. Meanwhile, our first service to Argentina is a much-anticipated addition to our network which will open important new markets for us,” added Sheikh Ahmed. 

“Emirates’ plans to implement services from Dubai to Buenos Aires and Rio de Janeiro will play an important role in increasing tourism, trade and investment between Argentina, Brazil and the UAE, in addition to the airline’s vast global network,” said Carlos Enrique Meyer, Minister of Tourism of Argentina. 

“Emirates’ current service to Sao Paulo has been extremely popular since it was first introduced. The addition of Rio de Janeiro will serve to further increase the cultural ties between our two nations,” said Pedro Novaes, Minister of Tourism of Brazil. 

The Dubai-Rio de Janeiro-Buenos Aires service will be operated by a Boeing 777-300ER aircraft offering eight First Class Private Suites, 42 lie-flat seats in Business and 304 seats in Economy. 

Throughout all cabin classes, passengers can enjoy over 1,200 channels of entertainment on demand on "ice", the airline's award-winning in-flight entertainment system. 

Passengers flying Emirates from Buenos Aires and Rio will also be able to connect to Emirates' global network across the Far and Middle East, Indian sub-continent, Africa, and Australasia via its hub in Dubai. 

“The arrival of Emirates will be an important bridge between Rio de Janeiro and the East, generating many new trade and tourism opportunities,” said Sergio Cabral Filho, Governor of the State of Rio de Janeiro. “Rio has, today, one of the world’s most impressive international events calendars including, the 2011 World Military Games, the 2013 Cup of the Confederations, the 2014 FIFA World Cup and the 2016 Olympic Games. This new service, from January 2012, will be an extraordinary gain for our state and our city.”

The bellyhold capacity on the 777-300ER will support key imports and exports including automobile parts, accessories, manufactured goods, fruit and vegetables, machinery and pharmaceutical products from Rio. For Buenos Aires, key imports and exports include perishables, textiles as well as pharmaceuticals. 

Over the last few years, South America has experienced record-paced economic growth, even in the shadow of the global downturn of 2008. 

Brazil stands as one of the world’s fastest-growing economies, thanks to its success in the petroleum sector, a young and active workforce and stability in urban growth. Trade between Brazil and the Middle East follows the trend: according to the Arab Brazilian Chamber of Commerce, exports to Arab countries totalled US$12.57 billion in 2010, representing an annual growth of 34%, while imports ended the year with US$6.96 billion, an increase of 33% compared to 2009. 

Argentina has also experienced positive economic growth in 2010. Tourism, one of the country’s major economic drivers, is a good indicator. 

According to INDEC (Argentina’s National Institute of Statistics and Censuses) there were 2.6 million foreign tourist arrivals at Buenos Aires airports in 2010, (an annual increase of 27%). Government projections for international visitors for the 2010-2012 period are very optimistic with Asian markets expected to increase their current share of the tourism market. 

Starting 3rd January 2012, EK 247 will leave Dubai daily at 0705hrs and arrive at Rio’s Antônio Carlos Jobim International Airport at 1535hrs. It will depart Rio at 1720hrs, arriving at Buenos Aires Ministro Pistarini International Airport (Ezeiza) at 1930hrs. From Buenos Aires, EK 248 departs at 2130hrs, arriving in Rio at 0120hrs the next day. The aircraft will depart Rio at 0255hours, arriving in Dubai at 2235hrs.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia adds sharklets to new A320 planes*



> by ASC Staff on April 6, 2011
> 
> Air Arabia is adding sharklets to 28 of the 44 A320 planes that it has on order.
> 
> Sharklets are aero-dynamic devices, fitted to the plane’s wings, that help reduce fuel consumption.
> 
> Deliveries of the sharklet-equipped planes will begin from the second quarter of 2013.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5779-air-arabia-adds-sharklets-to-new-a320-planes/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai lands in Sohag*



> by ASC Staff on April 7, 2011
> 
> Flydubai, Dubai’s government-owned low cost airline, began flights to Sohag, Egypt on April 6.
> 
> Sohag is flydubai’s third destination in Egypt, following Alexandria and Luxor, replacing flydubai’s Assiut route.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5784-flydubai-lands-in-sohag/


----------



## Face81

^^ They need to start expanding in to SE Europe.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates beats United on capacity*

_Dubai carrier ranked third globally among top 25 airlines for two consecutive months_

By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter | Published: 00:00 April 8, 2011
















Emirates was ranked third among the world’s top 25 airlines in monthly capacity (ASKavailable seat kilometres) in March and reclaimed its position in April following Delta Air Lines in first 
place and American Airlines in second. Image Credit: Megan Hirons Mahon/Gulf News Archive / Image Credit: Source: Centre for Asia Pacific Aviation & Innovata



> Dubai: Emirates has become the world's third-largest carrier by capacity for two consecutive months this year, beating United Airlines, according to a report by the Centre for Asia Pacific Aviation (Capa), a leading producer of airline, airport and aviation reports and analysis.
> 
> The Dubai carrier was ranked third among the world's top 25 airlines in monthly capacity (ASK-available seat kilometres) in March and reclaimed its position in April following Delta Air Lines in first place and American Airlines in second.
> 
> Even though the United-Continental combination would be the world's biggest, ahead of Delta by some 10 per cent, Emirates, according to the CAPA analysis, continues to expand capacity aggressively.
> 
> The carrier is set to fly 3.85 billion seat kilometres this month, up 9.4 per cent year-on-year, while United's capacity is moving into the negative (-2.8 per cent) to 3.66 billion ASKs, according to the latest data sourced from schedules provider Innovata.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-beats-united-on-capacity-1.789033


----------



## AppleMac

^^^^

United are the biggest airline followed by Delta and American, Emirates are 4th so why make up a story saying they are 3rd? 

Oh - just spotted it was from the Good News.. :nuts:


----------



## noir-dresses

AppleMac said:


> ^^^^
> 
> United are the biggest airline followed by Delta and American, Emirates are 4th so why make up a story saying they are 3rd?
> 
> Oh - just spotted it was from the Good News.. :nuts:


There are many ways an airline can be the biggest, just like there are a few ways a building is the biggest for example roof top, final height, etc, etc.

Passengers per year, international passengers per year, seat kilometer, profit, fleet size, etc, etc are a few ways to measure how big, or successful an airline is. 

Every airline will brag whats good about them, especially EK cause they have a very strong PR team.

EK is not really bragging about how their lounges are way toooooo over crowded, the comfort is gone, and this week they announced Skywards gold card holders can no longer bring a guest with them. This problem will not be easy to solve, especially with ten percent plus increases per year in pax flown by them. T3 has become just as bad as T1 in just two years.


----------



## noir-dresses

Focus on the Y3, I think EK will push Boeing to make a 77W replacement aircraft sooner than later. The A350-1000 is the joker up their sleeve.


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> You could very well be right, but compare the two pics even though the other pic has racked wing tips. Doesn't the front of the pic I'm talking about look just a little bit like a bigger Dreamliner ?
> 
> The one with Tim Clark seems a little sleeker in front.


That's just because of the different angle from wich the pictures are taken. Both are 777s. 

787 has a different nose, and even, EK didn't order it, and has no plans to order it until now.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emir...amid-canada-elections-391995.html?tab=Article

Emirates, and Etihad mayy press flights row amid Canada elections.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...tching-a380-schedule-closely-after-quake.html

Airbus watching A380 schedule closely after Japan quake.

Good new is EKs aircraft don't have RR engines.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*MAF Dalkia in Sharjah International Airport deal*









Abdulwahab Khalfan Al Roomi, director general, Department of Civil Aviation Sharjah and Alexandre Mussallam CEO, MAF Dalkia Middle East. 



> by Jennifer Eagle on April 10, 2011
> 
> Sharjah Department of Civil Aviation has signed an agreement with MAF Dalkia to provide all maintenance works to all its airport facilities.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...dalkia-in-sharjah-international-airport-deal/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.ameinfo.com/261751.html

It's been a bit of a delay, but EK finally got the green light to fly the A380 to Shanghai. 

Add one more Super Jumbo destination to EKs list.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2011/04/bca_747-8F_roller_coaster_04_11_11.html

New video on Boeings web site of the 748F doing zero gravity/+2.5 G flight tests.

I wonder when EK Skycargo will recieve their first aircraft ?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Q1 aircraft movements up 18% at Al Bateen airport*












> by ASC Staff on April 11, 2011
> 
> Al Bateen Executive Airport has announced an 18% increase in commercial aircraft movements during the first quarter of 2011 versus the same period last year.
> 
> Commenting on the news, Stephen Jones, general manager of Al Bateen Executive Airport, said: “We continue to see the growth trends of 2010 being carried through to this year which confirms the strong positioning of Al Bateen as an efficient and convenient facility for business aviation.”


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5800-q1-aircraft-movements-up-18-at-al-bateen-airport/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Lower fares on offer in Etihad's pre-summer sale*



> by Claire Ferris Lay on April 11, 2011
> 
> Etihad Airways on Monday launched its 'Up, Up and Away' sales promotion which offers 20 percent off fares to 38 destinations.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi-based carrier’s pre-summer sale includes one week’s free parking at Abu Dhabi airport and special offers on Etihad Holidays packages, according to WAM.
> 
> The promotional fares are available until April 24.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5799-lower-fares-on-offer-in-etihads-pre-summer-sale/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...rst-modified-a330-tanker-completes-debut.html

Picture of UAEs first modified A330 tanker complets debut.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...rance-a380-hits-crj-while-taxiing-at-jfk.html

Amazing video of an Air France Super Jumbo hiting a CRJ while taxing at JFK.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/122023/Uskoro-letovi-Dubai-Dubrovnik.html

Just read this in the Croatian paper this morning.

It basically says Croatia, and the UAE have signed an open skies agreement, and that flights from Dubai to Dubrovnic might start soon.

Most airlines only fly to Dubrovnic during the high season which usually last about 6-8 months.

This is great for me cause I spend a lot of time in Dubrovnic, and I'll have a direct flight to Dubai.


----------



## Face81

Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5799-lower-fares-on-offer-in-etihads-pre-summer-sale/


Easy to have 18% growth when you go from no flights to having 2 a week


----------



## Face81

Here's a special treat............ Emirates has taken over Canary Wharf Underground station in London 

Enjoy the pics


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Face81 said:


> Easy to have 18% growth when you go from no flights to having 2 a week


oh snap! 

R


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5799-lower-fares-on-offer-in-etihads-pre-summer-sale/


What a stupid thing to do when oil prices are rising. Emirates today imposed a new fuel surcharge. 

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-imposes-new-fuel-surcharge-1.795302


----------



## LoverOfDubai

EmiratesAirline380, why is this stupid? It is the very thing to do when oil prices are rising.
The airline (like many others throughout the world) cannot continue to pay for the high fuel prices without passing on the costs to their customers.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^ No, i worded my comment wrong. I meant to say, that it was a stupid thing for Etihad to lower there prices, when oil prices are rising. Then i used the example of Emirates, which just raised there prices to back my statement.


----------



## noir-dresses

It also looks like EK will start Super Jumbo to Rome June 6th. Its already on their website when booking a flight.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Crystal Cargo launches fast-track service*



> by ASC Staff on April 18, 2011
> 
> Etihad Crystal Cargo, a division of Etihad Airways, has launched a new premium service branded 'Fast-Track' for customers needing guaranteed priority service.
> 
> The service is designed to support the requirements of freight forwarders, companies and individuals who need to send a shipment quickly.
> 
> Benefits of Fast-Track include: expedited airport to airport service; priority access to capacity and later booking; faster tender times; highest loading and unloading priority of all cargo products; connection time as quick as 90 minutes at Abu Dhabi hub; 24/7 real time tracking; shipment arrival notification; no weight limitations; and guaranteed to move on booked flights.
> 
> Roy Kinnear, Etihad Airways’ senior vice president, cargo, said: “Etihad Crystal Cargo is renowned for adapting and delivering to our customers needs and the Fast-Track service further demonstrates the importance we attach to this.
> 
> “Fast-Track enables customers to send consignments quickly, efficiently and securely around the world with Etihad Crystal Cargo and we are delighted to add it to our growing array of services and specialties.”


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5813-etihad-crystal-cargo-launches-fast-track-service/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai adds more KSA destinations*



> on April 18, 2011
> 
> Flydubai, the Dubai-based low budget carrier, will begin flights to Riyadh and Jeddah from May 1, 2011, expanding its network to five destinations in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The new services join existing ones to Abha, Gassim and Yanbu, CEO Ghaith Al Ghaith said in a statement.
> 
> The airline will operate daily flights to the Saudi capital, Riyadh, and four flights a week to Jeddah.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5814-flydubai-adds-more-ksa-destinations/


----------



## LoverOfDubai

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^ No, i worded my comment wrong. I meant to say, that it was a stupid thing for Etihad to lower there prices, when oil prices are rising. Then i used the example of Emirates, which just raised there prices to back my statement.


Oh I see. Sorry for sounding snarky.
I completely agree with you.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...s-resists-pressure-to-scale-up-a350-1000.html

Airbus resists pressure to scale up 350.

EK still insists the machine needs more thrust.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/article...s-resists-pressure-to-scale-up-a350-1000.html
> 
> Airbus resists pressure to scale up 350.
> 
> EK still insists the machine needs more thrust.


Bow to the pressure, Airbus. Bow!!! :bash:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Airways revenue up 21.2%*



> By Reuters | Published Wednesday, April 20, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi's Etihad Airways said its revenue grew by 21.2 percent to $770 million but that the proportion of customers taking up seats dipped due to regional unrest in the region and the earthquake in Japan.
> 
> Etihad's seat factor fell slightly to 72.7 percent from 75.1 percent during the same period in 2010, the airline said in a statement on Wednesday.
> 
> "This quarter saw unrest in a number of Middle East countries, which has clearly resulted in lower traffic into those markets," said James Hogan, Etihad Airways' chief executive officer, adding that the earthquake in Japan also had an impact on business.
> 
> Passenger revenue rose 15 per cent on the back of a 10.6 per cent growth in passenger numbers to 1,854,392.
> 
> Hogan said the airline is cautiously positive even as fuel prices continue to rise.
> 
> "Fuel prices will be a major challenge for the airline industry this year but I am glad to report that Etihad has hedged more than 75 per cent of its fuel requirements for 2011."
> 
> Etihad said cargo revenue grew by 44 per cent year on year.
> 
> UAE's other airline Emirates said last month that unrest in the Middle East and northern Africa could hit revenue by 3 to 5 percent.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/etihad-airways-revenue-up-21-2-2011-04-20-1.383199


----------



## firoz bharmal

I wanted to go to Holy Najaf through Gulf Air but didnt as they cancel flights from 6th April and I had to go with Air Arabia.....


----------



## smussuw

I'd rather stay in holy Dubai ...


----------



## firoz bharmal

smussuw said:


> I'd rather stay in holy Dubai ...


U must..if u have couple of bad investments ......

:bash:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai airport passenger traffic up*

_*Over six million pass through Dubai International airport in Q1*_

By Wam | Published Thursday, April 21, 2011









Increase in the number of travellers testify the special place UAE retains in all fields (FILE)



> Around six million nine hundred forty-one thousand six hundred twenty-six travelers passed through Dubai International airport during the first quarter of 2011 registering an increase of 197,416 compared to the same period in 2010.
> 
> Major General Mohammed Ahmed Al Marri, Director of the Department of Naturalization and Residency in Dubai (DNRD) said that increase in the number of travellers testify the special place UAE retains in all fields under the wise leadership of President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan and His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President, Prime Minister of UAE and Ruler of Dubai.
> 
> He added that this increase in flow of travellers also reflects the strategic location of the UAE on the world map.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/dubai-airport-passenger-traffic-up-2011-04-21-1.383665


----------



## luv2bebrown

smussuw said:


> I'd rather stay in holy Dubai ...


haha where money and prostitution is worshipped to the max


----------



## AltinD

^^ You mean the EK stewardesses? :devil:


----------



## zerozol

^^

Or more likely the Russian, Ukrainian and other Eastern women and girls, as well as Asians that are 'imported' to Dubai for prostitution, as everyone can read time to time in newspapers...


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai joins Emirates in DTCM’s Kids Go Free campaign*



> By Staff | Published Sunday, April 24, 2011
> 
> Dubai’s Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing (DTCM) has strengthened its Kids Go Free 2011 campaign to boost inbound summer tourist traffic to Dubai, the agency said today in a statement.
> 
> “The DTCM has engaged Emirates Airline and FlyDubai – Dubai’s two great carriers – and a host of hotels, resorts, restaurants and entertainment venues to offer tourists the best experiences,” it said.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...m-s-kids-go-free-campaign-2011-04-24-1.384590


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE signs air landing rights deal with Vietnam*









Laila Ali Bin Hareb signed the agreements on behalf of the UAE. 



> by ASC Staff on April 24, 2011
> 
> The UAE, represented by the General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA), has signed an air services memorandum of understanding (MoU) and an Air Services Agreement (ASA) with the Government of Vietnam.
> 
> The two delegations agreed that any number of designated airlines of both parties will have the right to perform scheduled air services.
> 
> The UAE delegation designated Emirates, Etihad, Air Arabia, RAK Airways and FlyDubai as UAE national airlines under the agreement. The Vietnamese delegation designated Vietnam Airlines as its designated airline.
> 
> The MoU allows full flexibility on the routes, capacity, number of frequencies and types of aircraft, in any type of service (passenger or cargo).
> 
> The signed memorandum also includes the exercise of fifth freedom traffic rights. In addition, both parties agreed to allow unrestricted non-scheduled operations between the two countries.
> 
> The signee for the UAE side, Laila Ali Bin Hareb, said: “The signed MoU between the UAE and Vietnam is considered the most open air services MoU signed by the Vietnamese government. It… opens up horizons for joint trade and investment, especially in infrastructure, energy, tourism and aviation.”


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5835-uae-signs-air-landing-rights-deal-with-vietnam/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Cargo traffic down at Dubai airport in March*



> by ASC Staff on Apr 25, 2011
> 
> Dubai International saw a 3.7% year on year fall in cargo traffic in March, although passenger numbers increased 5.8% year on year.
> 
> Cargo throughout in March fell from 193,054 tonnes in March in 2010 to 185,921 tonnes in March 2011.
> 
> The decline is attributed to an abnormal spike in cargo traffic in 2010. This occured as companies restocked after the recession of 2009.
> 
> For the first quarter of 2011 as a whole, air cargo volumes are down 2.2%: at 507,282 tonnes in Jan-March 2011 versus 518,636 tonnes in the same period last year.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5837-cargo-traffic-down-at-dubai-airport-in-march/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Syrian Arab Airlines adds Aleppo-Abu Dhabi route*









An image of Abu Dhabi's planned Midfield Terminal.



> by ASC Staff on Apr 25, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) and Syrian Arab Airlines have announced the launch of a new Abu Dhabi-Aleppo route starting on June 1.
> 
> The weekly flight will run every Wednesday, departing Aleppo at 15.00 and leaving Abu Dhabi at 20.05. Journey time is approximately three hours.
> 
> An A320 will be used on the route and both business and economy seats will be offered.
> 
> Maher Oweis, regional manager, UAE, Syrian Arab Airlines, said: “Syrian Arab Airlines is pleased to announce this new destination, which reflects our confidence in the Abu Dhabi market and in the level of services that are made available to us by Abu Dhabi Airports Company.”


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5838-syrian-arab-airlines-adds-aleppo-abu-dhabi-route/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates' Airbus A380 arrives in Shanghai*



> United Arab Emirates: 14 hours, 9 minutes ago | PRESS RELEASE
> 
> Shanghai welcomed its first scheduled Airbus A380 service on Wednesday afternoon, when Emirates flight EK302 from Dubai arrived at Shanghai Pudong International Airport.
> 
> Shanghai has became the third destination in China for Emirates' A380, following on from the launch of services to Beijing and Hong Kong in 2010.











The Emirates A380 immediately after it touched down in Shanghai for the first time. The 
service will operate three days a week (Wednesday, Friday and Sunday) as EK302. 
http://www.ameinfo.com/263377.html










A water canon salute greets the Emirates A380 after it landed at Shanghai Pudong 
International Airport, marking the start of the airline’s A380 service to a third destination in China.
http://www.emirates.com/tr/English/about/news/news_detail.aspx?media=ID1EYB&article=667346&offset=0


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.ameinfo.com/261598.html

An airplane spotter took this pic at Zagreb airport, this is what the UAE delegation flew in when they came to sign the agreement.


----------



## firoz bharmal

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.ameinfo.com/261598.html
> 
> An airplane spotter took this pic at Zagreb airport, this is what the UAE delegation flew in when they came to sign the agreement.


Look at wings....how end of wings is bent to reduce wind stresses.....which make of Aircraft?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wing_tip

That is the business jet version of the Embraer E Family.

A little info on wing tips.

Boeing's latest models have raked wing tips, do some research on them, very interesting.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates’ dnata, Lufthansa to ink catering deal by Sept*

Sunday, 1 May 2011 









_*Emirates unveils financial results for the second half of 2010 on May 10*_

*D*nata, the airline services arm of Emirates Group, is likely to complete a joint venture deal with Germany’s Luftansa Group by September, despite ongoing animosity between the pair’s airlines.

The deal, which is awaiting approval from the European Commission and both company boards, would see Lufthansa unit Sky Chefs link up with dnata’s Alpha Flight Group to form a joint airline catering venture.

“We will get there by September and it will happen. Gary Chapman, president of dnata, told Arabian Business. “We expect a significant synergy from that and it will take a lot of focus.” Dnata acquired Alpha Flight from Italy’s Autogrill for $165.7m last year.

The deal comes despite the war of words between Germany’s Lufthansa and Emirates Airline, over the Dubai flag carrier’s aggressive expansion into the European long-haul market.

The German airline has lobbied its government to stop Emirates serving more German cities, leading Emirates’ President Tim Clarke to accuse the rival airline of sabotage.

Their mantra is to take the Gulf carriers down, as well as dominate the markets they sit in,” he said in January.

The pending deal is an indication the firms are able to put aside commercial disputes in order to capitalise on lucrative business opportunities, Chapman said.

“Yes there are areas of conflict but that does not mean we cannot work together on the catering side in the UK as that is the sensible decision for both organizations,” he said.

“I spoke to my chairman Sheikh Ahmed and said, ‘here’s an opportunity and it is a sensible [one]. Despite what might be going on, on an airline front, we should do it.’ [He said] you should do what is right for the business.”

Government-owned dnata, which last year saw profits rise 20.9 percent to a record AED613m ($167m) launched a branding campaign on Thursday aimed at boosting its profile abroad.

The new corporate branding will be rolled out across 38 countries, where dnata employs some 20,000 staff.

Dnata holds a 23 percent share in the British corporate travel company Hogg Robinson Group and owns 49 percent in South Africa-based outsource provider Mind Pearl.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-dnata-lufthansa-ink-catering-deal-by-sept-397133.html


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai Aerospace Reverses Losses, Earns $10.4 Million Profit*

Arif Sharif 

May 1, 2011 

*D*ubai Aerospace Enterprise Ltd., the aviation-services and leasing company that in March canceled an order for 42 planes from Airbus SAS, earned a $10.4 million profit in 2010 compared with a $21.1 million loss a year earlier. 

Revenue rose 1.8 percent to $1.6 billion, according to the annual report of a shareholder, DIFC Investments LLC, posted on Nasdaq Dubai today. DIFC Investments owns 23.3 percent of DAE. 

Dubai Aerospace, set up in 2006 with the aim of becoming one of the world’s biggest airplane lessors, ordered 100 aircraft each from Airbus and Boeing Co. in 2007, only to scale back expansion after its financial situation weakened during the recession in 2008 and 2009.

*Reporter:* [email protected]. 

*Editor:* [email protected]. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...everses-losses-earns-10-4-million-profit.html


----------



## firoz bharmal

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Arif Sharif
> 
> May 1, 2011
> 
> *D*ubai Aerospace Enterprise Ltd., the aviation-services and leasing company that in March canceled an order for 42 planes from Airbus SAS, earned a $10.4 million profit in 2010 compared with a $21.1 million loss a year earlier.
> 
> Revenue rose 1.8 percent to $1.6 billion, according to the annual report of a shareholder, DIFC Investments LLC, posted on Nasdaq Dubai today. DIFC Investments owns 23.3 percent of DAE.
> 
> Dubai Aerospace, set up in 2006 with the aim of becoming one of the world’s biggest airplane lessors, ordered 100 aircraft each from Airbus and Boeing Co. in 2007, only to scale back expansion after its financial situation weakened during the recession in 2008 and 2009.
> 
> *Reporter:* [email protected].
> 
> *Editor:* [email protected].
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...everses-losses-earns-10-4-million-profit.html


How they earn money by cancelling order...?


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Passenger Traffic-2010-2011 January*

Rank	Airport	Location	Code
(IATA/ICAO)	Total
Passengers	Rank
Change	%
Change
1. Hartsfield–Jackson Atlanta International Airport	Atlanta, Georgia, United States	ATL/KATL	6,348,118 1.5%
2. Beijing Capital International Airport	Chaoyang, Beijing, China	PEK/ZBAA	6,179,287 13.6%
3. London Heathrow Airport	Hillingdon, Greater London, England, United Kingdom	LHR/EGLL	5,055,331	1	4.3%
4. Tokyo International Airport	Ōta, Tokyo, Japan	HND/RJTT	5,017,915	1	4.9%
5. O'Hare International Airport	Chicago, Illinois, United States	ORD/KORD	4,734,246	2	1.7%
6. Los Angeles International Airport	Los Angeles, California, United States	LAX/KLAX	4,664,231 1.2%
*7. Suvarnabhumi Airport	Bang Phli, Samut Prakan, Thailand	BKK/VTBS	4,424,033	10	4.9%*
8. Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport	Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas, United States	DFW/KDFW	4,347,023 1.6%
9. Paris Charles de Gaulle Airport	Roissy-en-France, Île-de-France, France	CDG/LFPG	4,317,169	2	3.9%
10. Hong Kong International Airport	Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong, China	HKG/VHHH	4,270,000	1	10.1%
*11. Dubai International Airport	Garhoud, Dubai, United Arab Emirates	DXB/OMDB	4,254,735	2	10.2%*
12. Denver International Airport	Denver, Colorado, United States	DEN/KDEN	3,928,336	2	4.0%
13. Soekarno-Hatta International Airport	Cengkareng, Jakarta, Java, Indonesia	CGK/WIII	3,872,771	3	18.1%
14. Frankfurt Airport	Frankfurt-am-Main, Hesse, Germany	FRA/EDDF	3,864,640	5	5.2%
15. Singapore Changi Airport	Changi, East Region, Singapore	SIN/WSSS	3,787,070	3	11.9%
16. Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport	Huadu, Guangzhou, Guangdong, China	CAN/ZGGG	3,682,193	3	15.2%
17. Madrid-Barajas Airport	Madrid, Spain	MAD/LEMD	3,568,357	5	3.3%
18. John F. Kennedy International Airport	Queens, New York City, New York, United States	JFK/KJFK	3,400,033	4	1.6%
19. Shanghai Pudong International Airport	Pudong, Shanghai, China	PVG/ZSPD	3,291,886	1	18.9%
20. Amsterdam Airport Schiphol	Haarlemmermeer, North Holland, Netherlands	AMS/EHAM	3,263,776	5	10.8%
21. Phoenix Sky Harbor International Airport	Phoenix, Arizona, United States	PHX/KPHX	3,251,283	3	6.1%
22. Miami International Airport	Miami-Dade County, Florida, United States	MIA/KMIA	3,214,244	6	6.0%
23. Sydney Airport	Sydney, New South Wales, Australia	SYD/YSSY	3,167,228	4	3.9%
24. McCarran International Airport	Las Vegas, Nevada, United States	LAS/KLAS	3,165,368	2	5.0%
25. George Bush Intercontinental Airport	Houston, Texas, United States	IAH/KIAH	3,152,812	4	1.4%
26. Seoul Incheon International Airport	Incheon, Republic of Korea	ICN/RKSI	3,027,906	?	9.9%
27. Kuala Lumpur International Airport	Sepang, Selangor, Malaysia	KUL/WMKK	2,984,074	?	14.7%
28. Charlotte Douglas International Airport	Charlotte, North Carolina, United States	CLT/KCLT	2,926,697	3	9.6%
29. San Francisco International Airport	San Mateo County, California, United States	SFO/KSFO	2,883,810	6	3.5%
30. Orlando International Airport	Orlando, Florida, United States	MCO/K

Bangkok position up by 10 position and DXB by 2 position....


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.emirates247.com/business...-lead-higher-fares-clarke-2011-05-02-1.387925

Tim Clark speaks !!!!!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi adds extra flights for Summer*



> by ASC Staff on May 2, 2011
> 
> The number of flights from Abu Dhabi International Airport during the summer is set to increase by nearly 13% compared to the same period in 2010.
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) announced its summer flight schedule on Sunday, which shows the airport will be operating more than 900 weekly scheduled flights, connecting to more than 80 destinations in nearly 50 countries.
> 
> While the expansion of Etihad Airways is a factor, new airlines will also be launching services from the UAE capital, including V Australia and Cathay Pacific.
> 
> In the new timetable for summer 2011, ADIA's top international routes are Muscat with 75 and Doha with 71 scheduled weekly frequencies, followed by London, Kuwait and Bahrain.
> 
> Ahmad Al Haddabi, senior vice president of Airports Operation, ADAC, said: "The new summer season flight schedule offers our passengers a larger selection of destinations, airlines and flights, while further enhancing the connectivity at Abu Dhabi International Airport."


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5857-abu-dhabi-adds-extra-flights-for-summer/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai and DNRD launch unique flight booking platform*









Kiosks provide 'One-stop-shop' for travellers.



> United Arab Emirates: 12 hours, 12 minutes ago | PRESS RELEASE
> 
> Flydubai, Dubai's first low cost airline, and DNRD have joined forces to announce a unique partnership to provide a self-service facility for customers to book and purchase their flights in one transaction.
> 
> The new facility, which was launched at Arabian Travel Market (ATM) today, will be available at six DNRD kiosks strategically placed around Dubai, at locations including Dubai Terminal 2, The Ministry of Labour, and the Twar Center, with plans for additional machines to be placed in the city's malls in the future.


http://www.ameinfo.com/263850.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai aims to top 40 destinations by year-end*

_Carrier expects 50 new B737-800 aircraft by 2016_

By Aya Lowe, Staff Reporter | Published: 00:00 May 3, 2011









Gaith Al Gaith said while the recent events in the region have affected traffic to countries such as Egypt and 
Syria, the decrease in outbound traffic to some countries has led to an increase in inbound traffic from other areas.



> Dubai: Flydubai aims to offer more than 40 destinations by the end of the year, according to the airline's CEO Gaith Al Gaith.
> 
> "We want to have over 40 destinations by the end of this year with more routes in the region, sub-continent and Eastern Europe, supporting the current network we have. We are an airline that services a five-hour radius and within that radius there are about 2.5 billion people. Any combination of any routes you can think about we will fly to. It's just a matter of time," Al Gaith told Gulf News.
> 
> The airline, which has been in operation for only 23 months, currently flies to 36 destinations. It recently announced the addition of Riyadh and Jeddah to the network, expanding its presence in Saudi Arabia from three to five key destinations.
> 
> The company recently placed an order of over 50 new B737-800NG aircraft which are expected to be delivered by the end of 2016 to aid the expansion.
> 
> Flydubai recently announced its partnership with DNRD's (Dubai Naturalisation and Residency Department) visa department to provide self-service facilities in locations such as Dubai Terminal 2, the Ministry of Labour and Twar Centre for customers to book and purchase their flights and visas in one transaction in a bid to boost traffic to destinations that require visas.
> 
> While the recent events in the region have affected traffic to countries such as Egypt and Syria, Al Gaith said the decrease in outbound traffic to certain countries has led to an increase in inbound traffic from other areas.
> 
> "There is a positive and negative side. On the negative side because of the conflict in the region, some of the places we fly to, there has been a drop in traffic," said Al Gaith.
> 
> However, the drop in traffic to certain destinations has been compensated by an increase in traffic to Dubai. According to Al Gaith, there has been an increase especially in tourists from the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) such as Saudi Arabia.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/flydubai-aims-to-top-40-destinations-by-year-end-1.802483


----------



## noir-dresses

Well Mr. Harper, and his Conservative party have won a majority yesterday in the Canadian election.

Expect no EK expansion into Canada for the next four years. :bash:


----------



## Imre

*Emirates Airline president addresses ATM*

*Head of Emirates Airline, Tim Clark, highlights fuel prices among other challenges and opportunities for regional and global aviation.*

Speaking at ATM 2011 in a candid one-on-one seminar with leading aviation consultant John Strickland, Clark discussed the challenges facing commercial aviation along with the resilience of the regional sector.
High fuel prices was an area of focus, with oil now exceeding $120 per barrel, up from $86 per barrel a year earlier according to figures from the International Air Transport Association (IATA). 
Emphasising the impact on airlines, Clark told ATM visitors and delegates that fuel costs now account for a staggering 43% of airline costs, compared to just 12% a decade ago.

“If by the end of the year oil prices have reached around $130 - $140 per barrel, watch this space, there will be some casualties. I expect that airlines which will struggle particularly are those on the periphery,” he said. 

http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2011/05/emirates-airline-president-addresses.html


----------



## Face81

Cool stats! :cheers:



> *Dubai eyes 100 million air passengers by 2020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Emirate's airport is soon to be joined by a second as cargo and passenger numbers rocket_
> 
> AFP, Tuesday 3 May 2011
> 
> 
> Dubai Airports said Tuesday it expected to more-than-double its passenger capacity to 98.5 million in a decade, but travellers will have to wait for another year to go through its second airport.
> 
> Dubai International, the Middle East's busiest airport, should become the world busiest airport for international passenger traffic in 2015, when passenger handling exceeds 75 million, the company said.
> 
> International passenger traffic through Dubai International and the new Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International will grow at an average 7.2 per cent annually, chief executive officer Paul Griffiths said.
> 
> Cargo volumes will grow by 6.7 per cent annually, he told reporters during the Arabian Travel Market.
> 
> By 2020, the number of passengers will reach 98.5 million, compared to 47.2 million last year, and cargo will top 4.1 million tonnes, he added.
> 
> He said DWC-Al Maktoum International, which began cargo operations last year, will commence passenger services in 2012, signalling another delay of almost a year.
> 
> It is touted as becoming the world's largest when completed and has the capacity for 160 million passengers annually.
> 
> "We have joined the elite club of two-airports cities," Griffiths told reporters. He said 19 cargo carriers now use the new facility, some 40 kilometres (25 miles) south of the original airport, and on the doorsteps of Dubai's Jebel Ali port and free zone -- the Middle East's busiest container port.
> 
> Griffiths said Dubai airport ranked the world's fourth in terms of international passenger traffic, not including domestic traffic, in the past 12 months.
> 
> It was behind London's Heathrow which handled 61.08 million international passengers, Charles de Gaulle in Paris, with 53.28 million and Hong Kong, with 50.23 million.
> 
> "Based on the current pace of growth we are seeing in other large international airports, Dubai International should become the busiest airport in the world for international passenger traffic as early as 2015 when passenger numbers are projected to exceed 75 million," he said.
> 
> Dubai has established itself over the past few years as a travel hub capturing a sizable traffic between Asia, Australasia and the rest of the world.


Source


----------



## Face81

More flights to Machester..... More destinations needed instead 



> *Emirates Increases Manchester-Dubai Flights
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An Emirates Boeing 777 seen at Manchester Airport_
> 
> Emirates has added another direct flight to Dubai from Manchester Airport, which started on 1 May.
> 
> The company's announcement of the extra flights means an increase of 25 per cent in the airline's capacity from Manchester Airport. The new service will be serviced by an Airbus A330-200 aircraft offering passengers three class options.
> 
> "With the launch of a third daily flight, we've got Manchester covered morning, noon and night, offering business and leisure travellers from the region an incredible choice of travel options to destinations across the globe," said Laurie Berryman, vice president of Emirates UK and Ireland. "We've already filled the additional capacity we introduced with the A380 last year and demand continues to grow, hence this plan for further growth," he added.
> 
> The extra flights will leave Manchester at 9.40am, making connections possible for travellers who have booked cheap flights to Thailand, India and the Middle East.
> 
> Andrew Harrison, managing director of Manchester Airport, commented on the growth of Emirates' operations out of the airport, and the plans they have for services to the Middle East: "Since bringing the A380 to Manchester last September the route to Dubai has been one of Emirates' strongest performers. We saw a full complement of 517 in November so we know the traffic is there and the third daily service underlines the strength of this route and the importance of the Middle East to our longer term ambitions as an airport."
> 
> "Emirates' operation in the North West has grown rapidly since it launched a twice-weekly service from Manchester in 1990," added Mr Harrison.


Source


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...s-delays-for-middle-east-aircraft-orders.html

UAEs 12 C-130 Hercules deliveries will be delayed by a year.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Adac airports to be more special needs friendly*



> By WAM | Published Tuesday, May 03, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) on Tuesday announced plans to improve services currently offered at Abu Dhabi International Airport for persons with reduced mobility (PRM).


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...re-special-needs-friendly-2011-05-03-1.388433


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^
I Know, why do you post so many articles relating to the same thing. Its really annoying. Its nice to see some really interesting things, but i don't need to read the same information 2 or 3 times. 

Anyways, CONCOURSE 4! :cheer::cheer:
I like the idea of giving Concourse 1, 2, and 3 to Emirates. Those concourses are huge, and are really nice, although they could slightly change concourse 1, and update more. To give international airlines a smaller, less nice terminal is better, and a better use of space overall. Concourse 1 can handle 33 million passengers, which is larger than what international airlines require.


----------



## firoz bharmal

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^
> I Know, why do you post so many articles relating to the same thing. Its really annoying. Its nice to see some really interesting things, but i don't need to read the same information 2 or 3 times.
> 
> Anyways, CONCOURSE 4! :cheer::cheer:
> I like the idea of giving Concourse 1, 2, and 3 to Emirates. Those concourses are huge, and are really nice, although they could slightly change concourse 1, and update more. To give international airlines a smaller, less nice terminal is better, and a better use of space overall. Concourse 1 can handle 33 million passengers, which is larger than what international airlines require.


Where is space for concourse 4 already more space is acquired by C-3 and they plan for terminal 4 also......


----------



## noir-dresses

Expect concourse 4 details to be released at the Dubai Airshow, makes sense. I also expect those 30 additional Super Jumbo orders as well at the DAS because Tim Clark will have a place to park them now. 

I will make sure I'm in Dubai for the show. Us aviation buffs on this thread should go together to the show, who's in ???????


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

firoz bharmal said:


> Where is space for concourse 4 already more space is acquired by C-3 and they plan for terminal 4 also......


Just like what was just mentioned last week somewhere on this forum, they may knock down Airport expo.

^^I love how every time there's a Dubai Airshow, there are always big orders and announcements from Emirates.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^
> I Know, why do you post so many articles relating to the same thing. Its really annoying. Its nice to see some really interesting things, but i don't need to read the same information 2 or 3 times.
> 
> Anyways, CONCOURSE 4! :cheer::cheer:
> I like the idea of giving Concourse 1, 2, and 3 to Emirates. Those concourses are huge, and are really nice, although they could slightly change concourse 1, and update more. To give international airlines a smaller, less nice terminal is better, and a better use of space overall. Concourse 1 can handle 33 million passengers, which is larger than what international airlines require.





noir-dresses said:


> Expect concourse 4 details to be released at the Dubai Airshow, makes sense. I also expect those 30 additional Super Jumbo orders as well at the DAS because Tim Clark will have a place to park them now.
> 
> I will make sure I'm in Dubai for the show. Us aviation buffs on this thread should go together to the show, who's in ???????





EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Just like what was just mentioned last week somewhere on this forum, they may knock down Airport expo.



C4 will allow EK to get more A380's, which is what they really want/need to boost capacity and bring on new routes 

As for the Airport Expo, I think it will give way to C4 as Exhibition City at Dubai World Central was originally designed to replace it and quadrouple exhibition space. 

The only thing that confuses me is that if C1-C3 is given to EK AND they are planning to buil C4 now, WHY would they want to move all EK operations to JXB as they have said from the start?? It does not make any sense. Personally, I think JXB should become another airport from which EK operates. Operations should be spread between both airports and both airports should always be kept opertaional... ESPECIALLY after all this new investment in DXB! :cheers:

I was really hoping for a T4, but C4 will be fine, I guess! :banana:

Also, I have looked at DXB's layout and marked up a few potential C4 sites in red.... they could use some of the extra land behind the flower centre as well - this is currently as overflow aircraft stand space. There also appears to be some land infront of the airport expo and also just north of the Emiri Terminal on the other side of the airport, unless this is being reserved for the extension of the North runway?










All in all, pretty cool! :cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

The only logical choice would be where the Airport Expo is, any way they don't need it any more.

The other two spots you have marked are right in the flight path, cant see that happening, to dangerous.

If they say concourse 4 will raise DXB capacity from 75 to 90 million then it should be a little smaller with 15 million pax capacity.


----------



## noir-dresses

My prediction for the DAS is, and lets not forget the PAS next month as well is.

- 30 more 380 orders, but they should bargain with Germany to open up Stuttgart, and Berlin first.

- Maybe turning 50 pending 350 options into orders.

- Revealing details of concourse 4.

- An order for French Rafeal fighter jets.

- News of 77W replacement plans.

- More Dubai World Central Details.

- News on new high speed metro line to link airports.

- EKs solution to the lounge issue's.

- An appearance of Boeing's 748 freighter in EK Skycargo livery.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> The only logical choice would be where the Airport Expo is, any way they don't need it any more.
> 
> The other two spots you have marked are right in the flight path, cant see that happening, to dangerous.
> 
> If they say concourse 4 will raise DXB capacity from 75 to 90 million then it should be a little smaller with 15 million pax capacity.


In that case, I guess the airport expo will be replaced. Makes the most sense.


----------



## noir-dresses

They should of had a building process where they could of taken apart whole terminals/concourses, transported it down the road, and rebuilt it at Dubai World Central. The way they are building up DXB right now is a waste of money in the long term, short term its good. Its way to built up for a second airport/other airlines if you ask me.

Whats to say down the road EK wont be part of an alliance, they have to have enough infrastructure for all their partner aircraft if that happens one day.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> They should of had a building process where they could of taken apart whole terminals/concourses, transported it down the road, and rebuilt it at Dubai World Central. The way they are building up DXB right now is a waste of money in the long term, short term its good. Its way to built up for a second airport/other airlines if you ask me.
> 
> Whats to say down the road EK wont be part of an alliance, they have to have enough infrastructure for all their partner aircraft if that happens one day.


That's what I am saying.... With plans for a dedicated metro link between JXB & DXB and the billions being pumped in to DXB, there is NO WAY it's going to be abandoned. Griffiths has already said that Dubai is part of the two-airport cities list now and DAA was created to manage both entities - JXB and DXB. 

EK may take over DXB completely and send overflow and all other airlines to JXB. This will allow JXB to grow organically. I think this is what makes the most sense.


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> That's what I am saying.... With plans for a dedicated metro link and the billions being pumped in to DXB, there is NO WAY it's going to be abandoned. Griffiths has already said that Dubai is part of the two-airport cities list now and DAA was created to manage both entities - JXB and DXB.
> 
> EK may take over DXB completely and send overflow and all other airlines to JXB. This will allow JXB to grow organically. I think this is what makes the most sense.


......and save Dubai a lot of much needed money that it can't afford to waist until they pay off all their debt.

Like you said " grow organically " build terminal/concourse one by one in conjunction to needed capacity, instead of spending tones of money to build four more runways, and six terminals at once for JXB.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> ......and save Dubai a lot of much needed money that it can't afford to waist until they pay off all their debt.


Precisely! :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia Q1 net profit falls 12% year on year*









Sheikh Abdullah Bin Mohammad Al Thani. 



> by ASC Staff on May 4, 2011
> 
> Air Arabia has reported net profit of AED 44.2 million for the first quarter of 2011 (March-April), a fall of 12% year on year.
> 
> Revenue was AED 513 million, an increase of 6% year on year, and seat load factor rose to 85%, up from 80% last year.
> 
> The airline served 1.2 million passengers in the first quarter, an increase of 11 per cent compared to 1.03 million passengers in the same period last year.
> 
> “We are satisfied with our results for the first quarter of this year that is in line with our expectations, given the region’s uncertainty that has adversely affected the sector,” said Sheikh Abdullah Bin Mohammad Al Thani, chairman of Air Arabia.
> 
> “Though the region has clearly shown positive signs, indicating the emergence from the more serious effects of the global financial downturn, the rise in fuel costs continues to challenge regional carriers. Despite this, Air Arabia has shown strong resilience and remains on a path of steady growth”.
> 
> Air Arabia took delivery of the third and fourth of 44 A320 aircraft it has ordered from Airbus. The airline will receive four more A320 aircraft this year.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5868-air-arabia-q1-net-profit-falls-12-year-on-year/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> That's what I am saying.... With plans for a dedicated metro link between JXB & DXB and the billions being pumped in to DXB, there is NO WAY it's going to be abandoned. Griffiths has already said that Dubai is part of the two-airport cities list now and DAA was created to manage both entities - JXB and DXB.
> 
> EK may take over DXB completely and send overflow and all other airlines to JXB. This will allow JXB to grow organically. I think this is what makes the most sense.


Yeah, that does make the most sense. Maybe they are changing there plans for JXB. They might consider one or two terminals there, but keep most of the traffic for DXB, and since EK handles most of DXB traffic, the most efficient use of facilities, is to keep EK at DXB, and build JXB to a capacity of around 40 million, for international airlines. 

Having EK operate from two airports, would make operations quite complex, however, the way in which EK operates, that may not be a problem. EK receives a lot of incoming traffic around 10pm - 12am, and outgoing traffic around 5 - 8am. So, long stopovers are common, and therefore time is not an issue if passengers need to transfer between airports. They could have arriving flights at DXB, and departing flights from JXB.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yeah, that does make the most sense. Maybe they are changing there plans for JXB. They might consider one or two terminals there, but keep most of the traffic for DXB, and since EK handles most of DXB traffic, the most efficient use of facilities, is to keep EK at DXB, and build JXB to a capacity of around 40 million, for international airlines.
> 
> Having EK operate from two airports, would make operations quite complex, however, the way in which EK operates, that may not be a problem. EK receives a lot of incoming traffic around 10pm - 12am, and outgoing traffic around 5 - 8am. So, long stopovers are common, and therefore time is not an issue if passengers need to transfer between airports. They could have arriving flights at DXB, and departing flights from JXB.


EK should continue to grow their operations at DXB, gradually pushing out all the international airlines to JXB as the requirement for additonal capacity grows. Once EK is operating out of DXB at full capacity, they can shift additional operations to JXB and manage two hubs. 

BA manages to fly out of three London airports, so two hubs for EK will be a breeze!


----------



## noir-dresses

Two hubs are very manageable for EK if they make a high speed connection that would take no more than 10-15 minutes between both airports. It would be just a bit longer than taking a monorail that connects other airport terminals around the world. 

If, and when they build the next metro line which should be the blue, or purple line it should have four tracks. Two of the tracks should be dedicated to directly connect DXB, and DXJ with the fastest possible train link with no stops, and the other two tracks are the normal city metro line that will stop at multiple stations. 

This way they kill two birds with one stone by taking full advantage of the infrastructure when they build the metro line.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Two hubs are very manageable for EK if they make a high speed connection that would take no more than 10-15 minutes between both airports. It would be just a bit longer than taking a monorail that connects other airport terminals around the world.
> 
> If, and when they build the next metro line which should be the blue, or purple line it should have four tracks. Two of the tracks should be dedicated to directly connect DXB, and DXJ with the fastest possible train link with no stops, and the other two tracks are the normal city metro line that will stop at multiple stations.
> 
> This way they kill two birds with one stone by taking full advantage of the infrastructure when they build the metro line.


Agreed! 

Let's hope DAA and/or the RTA are reading this!!!! :cheers:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^They do have a plan like that. But last year i read that the Dubai Airports Chief did not feel the need to have 2 lines taking passengers to the same place. He proposed a single line with 3 stations - DXB station, a central station, and JXB station. The central station would connect with other metro lines to the city and possibly other cities. This idea seems more feasible but the RTA disagreed and wanted two seperate lines connect DXB to JXB.

I read this about Terminal 2. It seems they are planning to build a new building for it. 
http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/new-focus-for-old-dubai-airport


----------



## noir-dresses

Not a good system. 

The method I mentioned is the best because even though the passengers are traveling from one airport to the other on the high speed rail link they are always inside the airport grounds, especially the transiting passengers who don't need to go through passport control.

It has to have four tracks so nothing is blocking the very high speed link. Even if pax had a one, and a half hour lay over before his next flight which is at the other airport, it would function.

It just crossed my mind that moving pax is half the problem, the same high speed tracks will also need cargo assigned trains, or additional wagons that run on the same tracks as well. If you don't get the baggage, along with the pax on their next flight at the other airport then what good is it ???? This opens up a whole new can of worms cause the whole baggage system at both airports will have to be build up, and a system put in place that will make this possible.

Additional baggage wagons at the end of every train would be best. They have some where in the ball park of one to two minutes to load, and unload all the cargo so the link is always ready for the next run.

Special needs pax will also be a challenge.

Is there any thing else we missed cause this is getting really complicated now ?


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^They do have a plan like that. But last year i read that the Dubai Airports Chief did not feel the need to have 2 lines taking passengers to the same place. He proposed a single line with 3 stations - DXB station, a central station, and JXB station. The central station would connect with other metro lines to the city and possibly other cities. This idea seems more feasible but the RTA disagreed and wanted two seperate lines connect DXB to JXB.
> 
> I read this about Terminal 2. It seems they are planning to build a new building for it.
> http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/new-focus-for-old-dubai-airport


^^ In this case, I think I agree with RTA! :cheers:

As for the T2 expansion, this sounds great!  But where is the space for all the additional airport infrastructure?! And I guess this new announcement really cements DXB's position as the long term heart and soul of EK and FD. I have a very strong feeling that all other airlines will get sent to JXB very soon! 













noir-dresses said:


> Not a good system.
> 
> The method I mentioned is the best because even though the passengers are traveling from one airport to the other on the high speed rail link they are always inside the airport grounds, especially the transiting passengers who don't need to go through passport control.
> 
> It has to have four tracks so nothing is blocking the very high speed link. Even if pax had a one, and a half hour lay over before his next flight which is at the other airport, it would function.
> 
> It just crossed my mind that moving pax is half the problem, the same high speed tracks will also need cargo assigned trains, or additional wagons that run on the same tracks as well. If you don't get the baggage, along with the pax on their next flight at the other airport then what good is it ???? This opens up a whole new can of worms cause the whole baggage system at both airports will have to be build up, and a system put in place that will make this possible.
> 
> Additional baggage wagons at the end of every train would be best. They have some where in the ball park of one to two minutes to load, and unload all the cargo so the link is always ready for the next run.
> 
> Special needs pax will also be a challenge.
> 
> Is there any thing else we missed cause this is getting really complicated now ?


Wheel chair access is easy. Baggage transfers may be an issue, but if the bags are checked through, EK can handle this - no problem. If it's a high speed link, the 40-50km journey should be done in 15 minutes at most, which is very do-able. 

Breakdowns may be a potential issue, so a spare track should be built in the middle of the DXB-JXB airport express link and the regular service with multiple stops. 

It should be fully automated, no food onboard and we may have a winning system :cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

That's what I did mean, the checked in baggage is handled by the airport staff, if every one had to wait for their luggage, then take it with them on the link, then check it in again is a big waste of time. That system has already failed before it even started because time is of the essence.

Third high speed track is not enough, it needs four so multiple trains are going back, and forth. DXB will have 90 million pax capacity, and DXJ will have 160 million pax capacity. There is no way on Earth that one train can handle that many people in one year.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> That's what I did mean, the checked in baggage is handled by the airport staff, if every one had to wait for their luggage, then take it with them on the link, then check it in again is a big waste of time. That system has already failed before it even started because time is of the essence.
> 
> Third high speed track is not enough, it needs four so multiple trains are going back, and forth. DXB will have 90 million pax capacity, and DXJ will have 160 million pax capacity. There is no way on Earth that one train can handle that many people in one year.


^^ Sorry, I meant an extra track in addition to the DXB-JXB, JXB-DXB, DXB-City and JXB-City tracks


----------



## noir-dresses

Now lets suppose they are building the new blue, or purple line from lets say Diera to Palm Jebel Ali that would most likely run along Emirates Rd, and connect a lot more neighborhoods in Dubai with the existing metro service.

That new line would have multiple stations from one end, to the other just like every other metro line. If starting from Diera with multiple stops on ward you would want that new line to connect, and use the red lines two DXB stations. After leaving DXB it breaks off, it has even more multiple stations right up to JXB. This new line should have six stations at JXB for each terminal. Then the same metro continues with more mulitple stations right up to the crescent of Palm Jebel Ali, with an interconnection with the red line at some point. The reason I would connect with the PJA crescent is that we all know what a wast of money the monorail is. Now we have a new metro line that serves many new locations, gives access to both airports, connects to the red, green, and any other line if needed.

Now this is where the airport links come in. It would only use the same infrastructure of the new metro line between DXB, and JXB. Meaning the design expenses would not be very much higher, land is already there, soil testing is the same, the piles would be just a little stronger, wider, or double deck bridges, twice the track, twice the electrical work, more painting, and obviously more trains. So how much more could this really cost ????? In the end its cheaper to do it this way, than a whole separate link.

The metro stations would be the same size as the red line because the airport link doesn't have to go through it. The two metro tracks would just have to separate a little before every station, that way the rail link track is straight for high speed.

Pure logic.

Imagine connecting one, and a half Heathrows with two Chicago O'hare Airports, that is what this link is expected to do, and if any one can pull this off, Dubai can. Remember most of Dubai traffic is transit, scary, isn't it ????


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Now lets suppose they are building the new blue, or purple line from lets say Diera to Palm Jebel Ali that would most likely run along Emirates Rd, and connect a lot more neighborhoods in Dubai with the existing metro service.
> 
> That new line would have multiple stations from one end, to the other just like every other metro line. If starting from Diera with multiple stops on ward you would want that new line to connect, and use the red lines two DXB stations. After leaving DXB it breaks off, it has even more multiple stations right up to JXB. This new line should have six stations at JXB for each terminal. Then the same metro continues with more mulitple stations right up to the crescent of Palm Jebel Ali, with an interconnection with the red line at some point. The reason I would connect with the PJA crescent is that we all know what a wast of money the monorail is. Now we have a new metro line that serves many new locations, gives access to both airports, connects to the red, green, and any other line if needed.
> 
> Now this is where the airport links come in. It would only use the same infrastructure of the new metro line between DXB, and JXB. Meaning the design expenses would not be very much higher, land is already there, soil testing is the same, the piles would be just a little stronger, wider, or double deck bridges, twice the track, twice the electrical work, more painting, and obviously more trains. So how much more could this really cost ????? In the end its cheaper to do it this way, than a whole separate link.
> 
> The metro stations would be the same size as the red line because the airport link doesn't have to go through it. The two metro tracks would just have to separate a little before every station, that way the rail link track is straight for high speed.
> 
> Pure logic.
> 
> Imagine connecting one, and a half Heathrows with two Chicago O'hare Airports, that is what this link is expected to do, and if any one can pull this off, Dubai can. Remember most of Dubai traffic is transit, scary, isn't it ????


Of the 26.6 million visitors to Dubai (2010 est), I would safely assume that over 90% come through DXB. So roughly 40-45% of passenger traffic at DXB is transit, making a rail link a necessary evil, though not a top prioroty.... 

The proposed route will see the Blue line continue from Rashidiya, at the end of the Red Line. It will then run all the way to Dubai Waterfront via Emirates road and the Southern section of JXB, which is where the first terminal building is located.... Also, both the red and green lines connect to the proposed Blue Line route in Mirdiff/Awir, which means passengers who want to get to JXB would get on the normal service, making stops in Dubai Land and southern Dubai before arriving at JXB. They will not have access to the express service.











Is it complicated? Yes! 

Can Dubai do it? Definitely!! 

Though I am not sure how much of the $1 billion Salik-securitised loan will go towards covering the cost of the proposed Blue line along Emirates Rd.... ESPECIALLY if it is to have several tracks and track deviations from Metro Stations for the DXB-JXB/JXB-DXB express service....Time will tell! 

Also, from the sound of things, it seems that DXB will have been expanded several times over by the time a final decision is made.... This will make it almost certain that EK and FD will take over DXB leaving JXB for all other airlines.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/qata...ly-flights-canada-despite-uae-row-397913.html

Qatar Airways will push for daily flights despite UAE row.

This is going to get interesting now, Akbar even states EK, and EY should get more access to Canada.

A good read guys n girls.


----------



## AppleMac

Face81 said:


>


DXB C4 is scheduled to be in the area immediately above the 'Cargo Village' wording. At the moment it consists of the DNATA vehicle servicing area and various maintenance facilities.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates launches extra flights to Tunis*

By Andy Sambidge | Wednesday, 4 May 2011 8:18 PM












> Emirates Airline said on Wednesday that it has launched more flights to the Tunisian capital Tunis.
> 
> In a move to support the Tunisian tourism industry, the Dubai carrier has launched an additional weekly flight between Dubai and Tunis.
> 
> Emirates, one of the fastest growing airlines in the world, will now operate four flights per week to Tunis from its hub in Dubai.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-launches-extra-flights-tunis-397893.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Since the Canadian elections are over, and Harpers Conservative party have won a majority government, I have a strong felling this is where Bombardier will step in, and press Canada to open its doors to business.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ontracts-in-mideast-as-projects-mushroom.html

Andre Navarri, the president and chief operating officer of Bombardier Transportation, said in an interview in Dubai today. The company aims to book “several hundreds of millions,” in orders, he said, without specifying.

Now that was back in April, 2011. Is it me, or does he sound very confident his company will get orders ? He very well knows if Canada doesn't change it's stance towards certain issues his company will not prevail.

Bombardier have more than 95,000 employees, where Air Canada have around 22,900 employees. I'm sure Bombardier have more pull/power when it comes to the Canadian government. Lets see what happens ?????


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2011/05/bca_747-8_RTO_05_04_11.html

Boeing 748F performs ultimate rejected take off. ( video )

We are so so close to seeing this baby in EK Skycargo colours at DXB.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Airways offers 40% discount on fares*



> By Kevin Scott, Staff Reporter | Published: 18:10 May 8, 2011
> 
> Dubai: Etihad Airways has slashed up to 40 per cent off its regular air fares for the month of May, the airline said in a statement on Sunday.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi-based carrier said the promotion, which applies only to economy class, was not linked to a slump in global oil prices nor was it a response to Emirates' decision earlier on Sunday to remove a fuel surcharge on all its airfares.
> 
> "Fuel prices remain volatile and we continue to monitor the situation closely to ensure we remain competitive," a spokesperson for Etihad said.
> 
> Commodity prices, including crude oil were sent tumbling last week, following the death of Al Qaida leader Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> "Last week we were recognised as the Middle East's Leading Airline at the region's World Travel Awards, so we are very excited to offer these sale fares to complement the win, designed to help all our UAE based customers choose their perfect holiday or short break during May," said Hareb Al Muhairi, Etihad Airways' vice president of UAE sales.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-airways-offers-40-discount-on-fares-1.804967


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> Is this what your talking about, cause they can easily build at least two more runways here.
> 
> There is no end to what they can do then.
> 
> Why waist money, the hey days are over.


Haha close, but try the other side of the airport. ghusais and al towar... although I remember the Al Towar KFC being pretty good!


----------



## luv2bebrown

EK Group reports annual profit tomorrow. 

My guess: $2.4 billion


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> Haha close, but try the other side of the airport. ghusais and al towar... although I remember the Al Towar KFC being pretty good!


The airport would be much more functional with at least two runways on each side of the terminals/concourses.

In reality they can do this which mean Dubai World Central is not necessary, kind of a big waste of money.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Is this what your talking about, cause they can easily build at least two more runways here.
> 
> There is no end to what they can do then.
> 
> Why waist money, the hey days are over.


^^ Al Qusais is on the other side of DXB! And as it's full of low-mid income housing + Emirati homes, it will never go anywhere. The very idea of destroying parts of the city for the extension of DXB is crazy! Maybe they could use up all the vacant land in Satwa for a regional airport? Bit like London City Airport. Now that would be cool! 



luv2bebrown said:


> well C4 has to be close to an existing terminal. its not going to be realistic transporting people halfway across the airport.
> 
> there was talk of a TERMINAL 4... so maybe C4 and T4 go together?
> 
> the reason theyre going ahead with all this is because its pretty obvious JXB isn't going to grow nearly as fast as they thought. So DXB has just had its lifespan extended by a 5-10 year period.
> 
> In that sense, the investment in DXB infrastructure does make sense.


^^ DXB is not going anywhere...... EVER. Dubai is now part of the two-airports city club. And it will always be this way. The billions being pumped in to DXB are not just for temporary refurbishment. They are permanent. 

JXB will grow organically, just like DXB did over the next 50-100 years. EK's home and Dubai's aviation hub will always be DXB. JXB, no matter how large it eventually ends up being, will be another airport, with a different mandate and different growth strategy


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates-posts-51-9-surge-in-annual-profits-2011-05-10-1.391095

Emirates posts 51.9 percent surge in annual profits for 2010-11.

1.5 billions USD profit for Emirates Airline, and 1.6 billion USD profit in general for the Emirates Group. Nice, not as much as we were expecting, but still very, very good.

Lets not forget about the Arab Spring, earth quake in New Zealand, Japan catastrophe, snow storms in Europe, Ice Lands volcano, high fuel prices, etc, etc, and they still come out a big winner.


----------



## noir-dresses

More on Eks report from Khaleejtimes.

Emirates airline net profit up 52% to Dh5.4bn Abdul Basit 

10 May 2011, 12:11 PMEmirates airline, the largest Arab world airline, on Tuesday announced a 52 per cent jump in its net profit despite a challenging business climate.

The airline declared a net profit at Dh5.4 billion ($1.5 billion) for the year 2010-2011, compared to Dh3.5 billion ($964 million) in 2009-2010.

The Emirates Group has marked its 23rd consecutive year of profit with a record performance of Dh5.9 billion ($1.6 billion) net profit. 

The 2010-11 Annual Report of the Emirates Group - comprising Emirates Airline, dnata and their subsidiary companies – was released in Dubai on Tuesday at a news conference hosted by Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group. 

“This year’s record results represent our drive to push the boundaries of aviation, questioning the norms and advocating for open and fair competition. Despite unforeseen challenges in the form of political instability and shocking natural disasters we have managed, through sheer determination, nimbleness and quick thinking, to produce our best ever result,” said Sheikh Ahmed. 

In the face of many challenges, both political and environmental, the Group’s revenue increased by 26.4 per cent reaching a remarkable new level at Dh57.4 billion ($15.6 billion). Strong revenue has been the main driver for the Group’s record financial performance. The Group’s cash balance rose substantially to hit a record high at Dh16 billion ($4.4 billion). 

Emirates Airline’s revenues grew by an outstanding 25 per cent from last year to reach Dh54.4 billion ($14.8 billion). Airline profits of Dh5.4 billion ($1.5 billion) marked an increase of 51.9 per cent over 2009-10’s profits of Dh3.5 billion ($964 million). 

Passenger Seat Factor, at 80 per cent, indicates the airline’s highest ever, a remarkable achievement given a substantial increase in seat capacity (Available Seat Kilometres – ASKMs) of 13 per cent. Overall capacity, measured in ATKM (Available Tonne Kilometres), rose 12.4 per cent to 32,057 million tonne-kilometres.

Operating costs, at Dh48.9 billion ($13.3 billion), were 22.7 per cent higher than the 2009-10 financial year. This increase correlates with the rise in fuel prices and increased activity levels in addition to an overall growth in staff numbers and a rise in direct operating costs such as handling, in-flight costs and aircraft maintenance. 

A sharp increase of 41.2 per cent in the cost of fuel during 2010-11 at Dh16.8 billion ($4.6 billion), accounted for a sizeable 34.4 per cent of the airline’s total operating costs, close to the record highs witnessed in 2008-09. This increase is a direct result of the 26.5 percent hike in average fuel costs per US gallon, as well as higher overall consumption due to increased capacity. 

During the year, in line with the airlines strategic growth plan, Emirates significantly increased its order for new aircraft, adding 32 additional Airbus A380s and 30 Boeing 777-300ERs. The combined value of these orders is US$ 13.4 billion and brings the airline’s total number of aircraft on order at the end of the financial year to 193, worth over US$ 66 billion.

The Group’s exceptional performance this year owes much to its dexterity and ability to adapt to changing market conditions quickly. In the first six months Emirates was able to capitalise on strong market demand thanks to its superior network and world-class product. 

With political instability across parts of the world coming to the fore in the second half of the year, Emirates was able to swiftly adjust flight schedules, redeploying aircraft to balance the network and optimise revenue. The airline’s notable ability to drive revenue, in the midst of an unstable business environment enabled it to partially shield itself against a dramatic increase in fuel prices in the second half of the year. 

During the year dnata forged forward with its international expansion through its proven strategy of acquisition, taking ownership of Alpha Flight Group Ltd, a leading caterer with operations in 61 airports globally. By being open to new business opportunities and continually seeking growth dnata has now become the world’s fourth largest air services provider.

“A clear indication of our strength, this year’s financial result represents the tireless work of our 57,000 strong workforce. Operating without subsidy and through a well thought out business model we have, as a team, been able to confront adversity on many levels,” added Sheikh Ahmed.

Customers’ continued preference for Emirates’ products has helped achieve sharp sales growth, record return for the financial year and the airline’s highest ever passenger numbers.

“Emirates continues to dismiss the perceived limitations of the aviation industry, advocating for an open skies environment that stimulates competition, an undeniable positive for the customer. The customer is at the heart of our operations, evident in the 31.4 million passengers that flew with us throughout the financial year, an increase of 14.5 percent or 4 million passengers on last year.”

On course with its financial commitments a net amount of Dh1.8 billion ($500 million) was used to repay a bond that matured on 24th March 2011. The bond, listed on the Luxembourg Stock Exchange, was originally issued in 2004 with a seven year term. 

Focusing on the theme of ‘open’ the 2010-11 Emirates Group Annual Report reflects on many of the Group’s successes that have ensured its continued profitability. 

“Being open to competition, new ideas and most importantly the future, ensures that we stay ahead of the game. Knowing that we continue to delight our customers and motivate our employees is a true measure of our success,” continued Sheikh Ahmed. “Looking ahead we have no plans to deviate from our proven strategy of investing in our business and focusing on core customer service. As we continue to grow, we are ambitious enough to believe that we can stimulate change in the aero political arena, for the benefit of the industry and the customers that it serves.”


----------



## luv2bebrown

massive 26% growth in revenue. 80% load factor. oil accounted for I think it was 34% of operating costs. but profit just $1.6 Billion. 

very strange. I wonder what other major expenses the company had to incur.


----------



## noir-dresses

If they never paid back that 500 million USD bond, then it probably would of been 2.1 B.

How about 4 billion USD plus cash reserve.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^when a bond matures like that, do they pay it off all at once?

or are they making steady payments for the life of the bond?

and cash reserve is really good. they will need it soon if $100 oil becomes normal.


----------



## AppleMac

luv2bebrown said:


> I wonder what other major expenses the company had to incur.


2 Billion to Dubai and the cost of finishing C3


----------



## noir-dresses

" WE KNOW '

Do you care to comment on this achievement, think it through a little, don't rush your self. 

How is my post infront of I Knows, this is my comment to him ?????????????????


----------



## luv2bebrown

AppleMac said:


> 2 Billion to Dubai and the cost of finishing C3


the whole C3 thing is a rumor I think. but the numbers definitely show a hefty dividend to the government.

the main killers:
Jet fuel cost, depreciation, sales & marketing and... "employee" cost. dont know what they mean by that, I didnt get a pay raise. 

http://www.theemiratesgroup.com/english/facts-figures/annual-report.aspx


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> the whole C3 thing is a rumor I think. but the numbers definitely show a hefty dividend to the government.
> 
> the main killers:
> Jet fuel cost, depreciation, sales & marketing and... "employee" cost. dont know what they mean by that, I didnt get a pay raise.
> 
> http://www.theemiratesgroup.com/english/facts-figures/annual-report.aspx


Just by interest guys does EK have some kind of pension plan for you, and hows job security, sick leave ??????


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow this is awesome. 31.4 million is still really good and $1.5 billion is huge and dwarfs the $205 million figure the Qatar Airways CEO seems to be showing off recently. Its actually pretty good, considering how much Tim Clark has been saying how tough its been during the last financial year. However i wonder if this financial year will be affected a lot from the unrest in the Arab world?


----------



## zerozol

Face81 said:


> AppleMac is right.... That's why I assumed that the charlie stands behind the Flower Centre were a potential location for C4.......


If you don't take into consideration that how much aircraft parks around a concourse, with how much passengers filled, then yes, it is potential.  

But if you see around the worlds airports, you will see that nowhere - if we are talking about big and high standard airports - in the world are terminals or concourses with parking stands underneath runway centerlines, take-off or landing zones...

The more logical place - if we are talking about Concourse 4, as press releases mention - would be the existing Airport Expo site. And if it was only a mistyping, then the whole dispute is about nothing. The original news since years were talking about Terminal 4, not only a concourse. 

But okey, let's stick to a concourse.
There will be a people mover ("train") between Terminal 3 and C3, wich - i really suppose - is built in a way that they can it easily continue further. Just straight in line from C3 there is the place of Airport Expo... The rest i leave to your imagination, guys. 

The site above cargo apron is not suitable because of the runway centerline, and the unsolved transport from T1. The latter can be solved, the former not.


----------



## zerozol

AppleMac said:


> The Charlie parking stands are already nearer to the runway centreline than the maintenance buildings.


Yes. With few aircraft. And not dozens of it, and not full of passengers... Do you see the difference?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I really hope this train can go all the way from Concourse 1 straight to Concourse 3 with at least 4 stops in each concourse. Many people complain that they have to walk a lot at DXB and i think this is a important factor which contributes to DXB's 3 star airport. The new Doha airport is building a people mover and has some other impressive facilities also being built. Considering they've spent nearly 9 years building it, it must be really spectacular. 
DXB needs to make a some big changes soon, otherwise Doha might become the best airport in the Middle East. Although i read that, when the new Doha airport opens, it will have a capacity of 24 million. So, the airport would be very crowded in its first few years, since Doha airport already handles around 19 - 20 million. 

Anyways, Sheikh Ahmed said that Emirates expects to take delivery of six additional A380s, 13 Boeing 777-300ERs and two new freighters this year. But doesn't he always say things like this ever year, even though not as many aircraft are delivered. I remember in 2009 he said that they expect delivery of 23 aircraft, but they only received 13.


----------



## AppleMac

zerozol said:


> Yes. With few aircraft. And not dozens of it, and not full of passengers... Do you see the difference?


Well I'm not going to get in a pissing match with you but suffice to say that the aircraft are on the charlie stands are full of passengers (how do you think people get on board? ) and there are a total of 40 stands.


----------



## zerozol

AppleMac said:


> Well I'm not going to get in a pissing match with you but suffice to say that the aircraft are on the charlie stands are full of passengers (how do you think people get on board? ) and there are a total of 40 stands.


Well, then look out of your window. 16 C-stands under the flight path of the runway. 
We are talking about this issue, not the several other stands NOT under the path of FAR from it. Got it?

And what about my question that why do you think: you will move out from your office because of Concourse 4's future building process at that area? Couldn't it be several other reasons? You didn't answer to it. 
This is my real question, not the C-stands future role.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Airport Terminal 1 exit closes for refurbishment*



> By WAM | Published Wednesday, May 11, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) has announced that the entrance and exit from T1 Car Park to Terminal 1 will be closed for a period of one month effective from Wednesday.
> 
> This closure is the final stage of the Terminal 1 refurbishment project geared towards delivering world class facilities to all passengers at Abu Dhabi International Airport.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-closes-for-refurbishment-2011-05-11-1.391613


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE Air Force receives first Boeing C-17 Globemaster III*

_In pictures_ >> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/phot...boeing-c-17-globemaster-iii-399120.html?img=0


----------



## Face81

^^ Stop posting the same news again and again!


----------



## Face81

This must have been a terrifying experience!!! 



> *Electrifying: The terrifying moment a jet was struck by lightning on approach to Heathrow*
> 
> 
> By Simon Neville
> 
> Last updated at 9:02 AM on 12th May 2011
> 
> 
> It was an awesome example of nature’s power on a stormy night in London.
> 
> As this flight came into Heathrow, a jagged bolt of lightning smashed into the roof, right above the pilots’ heads.
> 
> The powerful jolt of electricity passed right through the body of the Airbus A380 before shooting out to continue its journey to the ground.
> 
> Amazingly, the Emirates service from Dubai landed safely minutes later, with not even a scratch and its 500 passengers and crew unscathed.
> 
> This incredible image was captured on a Saturday night last month by photographer Chris Dawson in south-west London.
> 
> ‘I saw the storm clouds gathering and I thought the conditions would be perfect for a lightning strike,’ he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Highly charged: The Emirates Airbus 380 being hit by lightning_
> 
> 
> David Learmount, operations and safety editor of website Flightglobal, is not surprised the Airbus A380, the world’s biggest commercial plane, escaped damage.
> 
> ‘Planes get hit by lightning several times a year,’ he said. ‘They act as a conductor.
> 
> Getting a good strike like this can look very dramatic but it might not make any impact.
> 
> ‘Manufacturers must make aircraft capable of withstanding a lightning strike and protecting those inside.
> 
> ‘It means the plane’s body must contain metal so it can act as a conductor, allowing the electricity to pass through it.
> 
> ‘If it didn’t have the metal, the plane could explode when hit.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Plane sailing: The Airbus on a routine take-off. Planes get hit several times a year - they act as a conductor_


Source




*Watch video here*


----------



## noir-dresses

Good find Face :cheers:

It's been over two weeks since you took those pics of concourse 3, any chance you can get an up date. I'm sure with the faster tempo of construction we should notice a difference.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Good find Face :cheers:
> 
> It's been over two weeks since you took those pics of concourse 3, any chance you can get an up date. I'm sure with the faster tempo of construction we should notice a difference.


Yeah, a good, but scary find! Imagine the pilots! 

As for the updates of the concourse, you will have to wait.... I am back in London now, so I will need some time, but promise to get it for you soon


----------



## AppleMac

zerozol said:


> Well, then look out of your window. 16 C-stands under the flight path of the runway.
> We are talking about this issue, not the several other stands NOT under the path of FAR from it. *Got it?*


This obviously means a big deal to you (why who knows :nuts - but if C4 is built on the maintenance area like I was told by DNATA then the existing Charlie stands will remain under the flightpath - nothing major will change.





> And what about my question that why do you think: you will move out from your office because of Concourse 4's future building process at that area? Couldn't it be several other reasons? You didn't answer to it.
> This is my real question, not the C-stands future role.


If C4 is built next to T1 then it can link to T1 and use the existing terminal check-in/arrival areas. If you build C4 at the other end of the airport then you either have a very long connection to T3 or you build another check-in/arrival terminal.

But all this is pure speculation anyway as they cannot even afford to complete C3 let alone contemplate C4 in the foreseable. :lol:


----------



## zerozol

AppleMac said:


> This obviously means a big deal to you (why who knows :nuts - but if C4 is built on the maintenance area like I was told by DNATA then the existing Charlie stands will remain under the flightpath - nothing major will change.
> 
> If C4 is built next to T1 then it can link to T1 and use the existing terminal check-in/arrival areas. If you build C4 at the other end of the airport then you either have a very long connection to T3 or you build another check-in/arrival terminal.
> 
> But all this is pure speculation anyway as they cannot even afford to complete C3 let alone contemplate C4 in the foreseable. :lol:


This obviously means a big deal to you too, as you keep answering my posts... 

Oh, DNATA, the almighty oracle who knows everything.  

Dude, if you build a passenger building there, then tens of thousends of passengers would be very near to the flight path. That's not the same as maintenance buildings. And C4 would mean much more airplanes there, as well...

T3-C3-C4, if C4 built to the Airport Expo area, will not be a so long journey. There are many airports with much more farther connections between the check-in area and the gates in concourses. 

Yes, as I mentioned also: from the beginning it was told that a new terminal will be built, only the recent news were speaking about a concourse. And, of course, it is not public, where, so that is a speculation, right. 

Cheers.


----------



## AppleMac

zerozol said:


> Dude, if you build a passenger building there, then tens of thousends of passengers would be very near to the flight path. That's not the same as maintenance buildings. And C4 would mean much more airplanes there, as well...


Dude - my last comment on this.

As you have apparently got the wrong end of the stick (nobody is suggesting building anything on the Charlie bays) I dont think there is much point taking this further

Ta :wave:


----------



## noir-dresses

AppleMac said:


> Dude - my last comment on this.
> 
> As you have apparently got the wrong end of the stick (nobody is suggesting building anything on the Charlie bays) I dont think there is much point taking this further
> 
> Ta :wave:


I get what you mean AppleMac. Basically the Charlie stands can stay put even if they make the new concourse 4 cause it will most likely be parallel with concourse 1-3 if I'm correct. If you look at the satellite pic Face81 posted before there is lots of room to work with.


----------



## zerozol

AppleMac said:


> Dude - my last comment on this.
> 
> As you have apparently got the wrong end of the stick (*nobody is suggesting building anything on the Charlie bays*) I dont think there is much point taking this further
> 
> Ta :wave:



versus



AppleMac said:


> *DXB C4 is scheduled to be in the area immediately above the 'Cargo Village' wording*. At the moment it consists of the DNATA vehicle servicing area and various maintenance facilities.



Who's got the "wrong end of the stick"? 


Of course, there's no word about concrete structure on C-stands, but if you imagine a building 'above Cargo Village', then you "hang out" to the C-stands as well. Just as I talked about it. 

For further information go to post #3040. 

Cheers.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

To another topic now, have anyone noticed the new Dubai Airport website. It has some info about JXB. Much better than the previous one. Hopefully this will help to make DXB better.

Link: http://www.dubaiairport.com/en/Pages/home.aspx


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> I get what you mean AppleMac. Basically the Charlie stands can stay put even if they make the new concourse 4 cause it will most likely be parallel with concourse 1-3 if I'm correct. If you look at the satellite pic Face81 posted before there is lots of room to work with.



You get it wrong, and if AppleMac thinks so as well, then he's got it wrong too. 

Look at the satellite pic, yes. 

You CAN'T place C4 between cargo village and the 16 C-stands under the runway centreline. 
There's not enough place. 

You have to grant aircraft parking stands for cargo village too! If you build C4 parallel with C1-C2 (not C3, that's not parallel with C1, you are confused again  ), then you lost the parking stands in front of cargo village. And if you keep those stands, and taxiway too, wich is very important, then you are right under the runway line with the stands in the opposite side of your future concourse...

That's the problem.


----------



## zerozol

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> To another topic now, have anyone noticed the new Dubai Airport website. It has some info about JXB. Much better than the previous one. Hopefully this will help to make DXB better.
> 
> Link: http://www.dubaiairport.com/en/Pages/home.aspx


Now finally a quite good site! At least much more better then the previous!


----------



## AppleMac

noir-dresses said:


> I get what you mean AppleMac. Basically the Charlie stands can stay put even if they make the new concourse 4 cause it will most likely be parallel with concourse 1-3 if I'm correct. If you look at the satellite pic Face81 posted before there is lots of room to work with.


Quite - there is ample space for C4 without encroaching on the Charlie stands 16 thru 40 and 1 thru 4. C5 thru 17 may need to go but the loss of parking there would more than be made up by the extra gates on the new Concourse.


----------



## zerozol

AppleMac said:


> Quite - there is ample space for C4 without encroaching on the Charlie stands 16 thru 40 and 1 thru 4. C5 thru 17 may need to go but the loss of parking there would more than be made up by the extra gates on the new Concourse.



So C5 to 17 "may need to go", it means that the almost-new Cargo Mega Terminal will NOT have parking stands.  Great idea!


----------



## AppleMac

zerozol said:


> So C5 to 17 "may need to go", it means that the almost-new Cargo Mega Terminal will NOT have parking stands.  Great idea!


I cant believe that I am arguing about DXB operations with a spotter from Hungary 

I hate to point it out to you but Cargo aircraft are not allowed on Charlie 5 - 17 anyway - its purely passenger aircraft.

Cargo aircraft are allowed on C1 - 4 but only outside of peak hours when not needed by pax a/c. Otherwise they have to join the rest of the cargo aircraft on the other side of the airport on the Echo bays.

So replacing some of the Charlie stands with terminal gates would be vast improvement.

This is sent from my iphone whilst parked on C9


----------



## noir-dresses

Could you snap some pics with your phone of concourse three AppleMac.


----------



## Face81

zerozol said:


> So C5 to 17 "may need to go", it means that the almost-new Cargo Mega Terminal will NOT have parking stands.  Great idea!





AppleMac said:


> I cant believe that I am arguing about DXB operations with a spotter from Hungary
> 
> I hate to point it out to you but Cargo aircraft are not allowed on Charlie 5 - 17 anyway - its purely passenger aircraft.
> 
> Cargo aircraft are allowed on C1 - 4 but only outside of peak hours when not needed by pax a/c. Otherwise they have to join the rest of the cargo aircraft on the other side of the airport on the Echo bays.
> 
> So replacing some of the Charlie stands with terminal gates would be vast improvement.
> 
> This is sent from my iphone whilst parked on C9


Such intense discussions on C4.... I think there is plenty of room behind the Cargo Village. It all boils down to design. I somehow have a feeling they may go for something different this time, which will probably allow it to be close to the end of the runway :cheers:










PS - I love how clean the thread is now. Thank you, Mods!!!! :bow:


----------



## Imre

Face81 said:


> PS - I love how clean the thread is now. Thank you, Mods!!!! :bow:


What happened with I Know ?


----------



## Face81

^^ I don't know :lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

Maybe he figured out he's not getting the glory he expected for all his effort.

Good riddance.


----------



## Face81

EXACTLY what we have been saying :cheers:



> *Dubai Airports passenger traffic to scale new heights*
> _Aviation body will run world's busiest hub by 2015_
> 
> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter Published: 00:00 May 16, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Image Credit: Megan Hirons Mahon/Gulf News Archive
> _
> *Paul Griffiths, chief executive officer of Dubai Airports, said the DWC-Al Maktoum International will experience organic growth, with existing carriers extending their hub operations and also perhaps new airlines coming in from other parts of the world. *
> 
> Dubai: Amidst all the political turmoil in the region, Dubai Airports managed to increase first-quarter 2011 passenger traffic by 7 per cent at Dubai International Airport and is aiming for almost 100 million throughput by 2020.
> 
> Dubai International Airport is forecast to become the world's busiest airport by 2015, the aviation body, which manages both Dubai International and DWC-Al Maktoum International airports, said during the Arabian Travel Market 2011 exhibition.
> 
> Paul Griffiths, chief executive officer of Dubai Airports, discussed the company's strategy to achieve these ambitious targets, especially as the new DWC-Al Maktoum International braces for the opening of commercial and passenger operations next year.
> 
> *Gulf News: Why did you decide to defer the launch of passenger operations at DWC-Al Maktoum International until next year?*
> 
> Paul Griffiths: We originally thought that we would invest in the new airport immediately when the project launched, and then build at that new airport exclusively and then [make the] transition from the existing airport. The problem was that it wasn't physically possible to build a new airport fast enough — and at a high enough capacity — to make that possible.
> 
> So we had to look at a model that enabled us to develop a long-term solution capacity.
> 
> As a result, we decided that the only way we could actually achieve the growth numbers is by continuing to make the best opportunity of expanding Dubai International to its maximum capacity and at the same time develop DWC to its ultimate capacity.
> 
> It gives us the time and the cashflow to develop the new airport [ so that it is] able to reach its design capacity by the end of the next decade.
> 
> *You said last week that Emirates will take over concourses 1, 2 and 3. So what happens to the airline's plans to shift operations to DWC-Al Maktoum International?*
> 
> We need to develop something at DWC-Al Maktoum International that's big enough to accommodate Emirates in one go, which is a part of the problem. We can't build the 80-million passenger capacity quick enough to enable them to move in the short term.
> 
> It's going to be a longer term plan which is what we are pushing for.
> 
> That's why we have to continue to develop Dubai International to meet their [Emirates'] short-term growth aspirations. And that gives us time to develop DWC-Al Maktoum International to its largest potential.
> 
> *So, is Emirates still planning to shift to DWC by 2020?*
> 
> I don't think it would be 2020. The earliest Emirates would be able to shift to the new airport would be by 2025, as Emirates has pointed out as well.
> 
> *What is the status of flydubai's plans to shift to the new airport? Is that still a part of the low-cost carrier's future plans?*
> 
> I don't think flydubai will shift to the new airport in the near future. Ultimately, it will shift to DWC-Al Maktoum International, but I think flydubai's business model is very well established at Dubai International.
> 
> And there will be capacity for their continued growth. So we do not want to put any pressure on them to move.
> 
> They should be allowed to grow in the most successful way possible.
> 
> Our role as an infrastructure provider is to provide the growth opportunity and not to dictate how the commercial model of the airline should be constructed.
> 
> *With DWC-Al Maktoum International's passenger operations roughly planned for launch in 2012, do you see the airport pulling some traffic from Abu Dhabi?*
> 
> I am not sure that is the case. Going by the GCC aviation story, the growth is so strong that I think this [DWC airport] will be incremental. I don't think we will be stealing traffic from any other GCC airport.
> 
> This is going to be organic growth with existing carriers extending their hub operations and also perhaps new airlines coming in from other parts of the world.
> 
> We have seen that happen quite a lot this year.
> 
> And we are now at up to 150 airlines, which is 30 more airlines from the last year.
> 
> That sort of growth is where the future of DWC-Al Maktoum International lies — picking up incremental traffic rather than getting it from other airports.


Source


----------



## noir-dresses

Good find Face, it was kind of common sense this was the logical path to take.

They would of had to start building all six terminals, four more runways, train link ASAP to have it ready for 2020, and what would they of done with the existing airport ?

They should of hired us, just imagine how much time/money/resources they spent to realize what we chatted about, and figured out in a few days of posting.


----------



## Face81

^^ So true!!!

Who's to say they have not "borrowed" our ideas and words from SSC?  The use of "organic growth" is too much of a coincidence! :lol:


----------



## Face81

So now Jo-berg joins the A380 network.... 

It would be interesting to know if Emirates plans to eventually serve ALL it's routes with A380's? :dunno:

Anyway, I wonder which cities will be next on the list? 



> * Emirates to fly 'superjumbo' to Joburg
> *
> 
> 16 May 2011
> 
> Emirates Airlines is to use its flagship Airbus A380 aircraft on a daily service between Dubai and Johannesburg from 1 October onwards, to cater for the increasing number of South African travellers flying with the airline.
> 
> Its financial results for 2010/11 show total passenger growth for South Africa having risen by 12% over the previous financial year, while overall revenue from the South African market also rose sharply – up by 34%.
> 
> "We have enjoyed a successful partnership with South Africa since launching services in 1995, and now connect our Johannesburg, Cape Town and Durban gateways to our vast global network through 42 non-stop flights each week to Dubai," said Emirates Airline President Tim Clark in a statement this week.
> 
> "The very positive trends we have witnessed over the last 12 months will only be boosted by the arrival of our flagship A380 aircraft, which has set a new benchmark for air travel."
> 
> Emirates becomes the second airline to use the A380 "superjumbo" on flights to South Africa, following on Air France's use of the plane between Paris and Johannesburg.
> 
> 'The future of aviation'
> The 489-seat Emirates A380 offers 14 private first class suites, 76 lie-flat beds in business class and 399 seats in economy class. First class passengers have access to two onboard shower spas, while all premium passengers on the upper deck can socialise in the onboard lounge.
> 
> "Our A380 demonstrates the future of aviation - both in terms of passenger experience and environmental sensitivity," Clark said.
> 
> "By launching the aircraft to Johannesburg, we are further underlining our commitment to serving South Africa and we anticipate very strong demand from leisure and business travellers keen to experience its unique features and unparalleled levels of comfort in the air."
> 
> The A380 service will operate daily as EK 761, departing Dubai at 2.40pm (local time) and arriving at OR Tambo International Airport at 10.50am (local). The return flight, EK762, departs Johannesburg at 2.10pm (local) and arrives in Dubai at 12.10am (local) the following day.
> 
> Emirates Airlines currently operates three daily flights to Johannesburg, a double-daily service to Cape Town and a daily service to Durban.
> 
> SAinfo reporter


Source


----------



## noir-dresses

I predict Melbourne, a second daily to Manchester, Munich, and Hamburg if the Germans give the green light.

Rome as well, they will have a one day only flight for PR, but I can see that turning into a daily.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> I predict Melbourne, a second daily to Manchester, Munich, and Hamburg if the Germans give the green light.
> 
> Rome as well, they will have a one day only flight for PR, but I can see that turning into a daily.


I think LGW should be next... the flights are always packed and upping the capacity to the UK is always a good thing for Emirates :cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

This is the simple reply I got from another aviation forum why concourse 4 won't be built where the Airport Expo is.

Too close to the Emiri terminal. They like their privacy there.

This show AppleMac could be correct.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> This is the simple reply I got from another aviation forum why concourse 4 won't be built where the Airport Expo is.
> 
> Too close to the Emiri terminal. They like their privacy there.
> 
> This show AppleMac could be correct.


So we are left with three potential sites for C4....... The one at the top seems like the most obvious choice, right where the C-stands are located....


----------



## noir-dresses

Lets say C4 will be paralel with C1-3,we know it will have a capacity of 15 million pax a year, which is 5 million short of terminal/concourse 1. Since its paralel with the other concourses that means it has the same dstance to the runways to, every thing is the same.

Since it has a smallet capacity that means its just a little shorter as well.

I'm sure they will leave the two taxi ways between C4, and C1, just like C2, and C3 

So cargo terminal/EK Skycargo have to go, maybe at the other side of the runway, or even better move it to DWC. Every thing in those two small boxes also go, and it's all dedicated to C4.

The border line is the taxi way between the Charlie Stands, and the two small yellow boxes, which stays, and gives access to the CS.

The Charlie Stands stay, and are used by EK as usual until C4 is finished.

A people mover is made to trasport paxfrom C4 to a refurbished T1.

Whats your take on this Face ?


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Lets say C4 will be paralel with C1-3,we know it will have a capacity of 15 million pax a year, which is 5 million short of terminal/concourse 1. Since its paralel with the other concourses that means it has the same dstance to the runways to, every thing is the same.
> 
> Since it has a smallet capacity that means its just a little shorter as well.
> 
> I'm sure they will leave the two taxi ways between C4, and C1, just like C2, and C3
> 
> So cargo terminal/EK Skycargo have to go, maybe at the other side of the runway, or even better move it to DWC. Every thing in those two small boxes also go, and it's all dedicated to C4.
> 
> The border line is the taxi way between the Charlie Stands, and the two small yellow boxes, which stays, and gives access to the CS.
> 
> The Charlie Stands stay, and are used by EK as usual until C4 is finished.
> 
> A people mover is made to trasport paxfrom C4 to a refurbished T1.
> 
> Whats your take on this Face ?


I highly doubt they will move the cargo terminal and/or the Emirates Sky Cargo Terminal anytime soon.... These are both intrinsically linked to EK's operations and NEED to be at DXB, alongside EK's main passenger operations. This is why the existing cargo infrastructure cannot / should not be demolished / moved. This is what makes DXB function so successfully. Besides, Griffiths has already indicated that JXB will be grown organically, so this rules out any quick transfers of services / facilities. 

In an ideal world we would all love to see C4 rise alongside C1, making it a nice neat row of concourses, though I think in this instance, it may be appropriate to have it stand alone on site of the C-stands. As this will be an "all other airlines" concourse, I will not be surprised if the design is totally different to what EK will eventually be given; C1 and C3. Also, having it on the C-stands site will allow for good visibility from the highway and they can create a unique and eye-catching terminal.

An underground people mover link is still possible as well... I've marked this up in green. 

As for the existing C-stands, these can be moved to any other part of DXB. There is plenty of vacant space. Probably somewhere near the Airport Expo, or even on the other side, near T2 and C2. 

That's what I think :cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

Parking planes at Charlie Stand is one thing, but having a concourse there is way to dangerous. Can't see it happening, a concourse built right in the flight path of one of the runways. Its a hard sell, even to Evil Kenevel.

Whats to say the concourse can't be curvy ???? Look at your satelite pic, and think of all the different aspects of doing it in this fashion.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Parking planes at Charlie Stand is one thing, but having a concourse there is way to dangerous. Can't see it happening, a concourse built right in the flight path of one of the runways. Its a hard sell, even to Evil Kenevel.
> 
> Whats to say the concourse can't be curvy ???? Look at your satelite pic, and think of all the different aspects of doing it in this fashion.


I guess it all boils down to design.... And yes, you're absolutely right, it could be curved, why not?

As for the location, I have draw a box around the entire possible site. In reality C4 will never be that huge and it is likely to occupy the section of land closest to the Flower Centre/Terminal and Cargo facilities, than the bit closest to the flight path


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai to start Hyderabad flights*



> By Staff | Published Monday, May 16, 2011
> 
> Flydubai, Dubai’s first low-cost airline, today announced its much anticipated second destination in India, the City of Pearls, Hyderabad. The airline’s 37th destination will provide a low-cost option from Dubai to one of the fastest-growing cities in the world and will open up Southern India to travellers on flydubai’s rapidly expanding network, it said in a statement.
> 
> Flights to Hyderabad will operate three times per week and will start on June 11th, giving the 1.4 million-strong Indian expat community in the UAE a timely yet low-cost connection to their home country during the peak summer holiday season.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/flydubai-to-start-hyderabad-flights-2011-05-16-1.393463


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Al Bateen posts booming growth*



> By WAM | Published Monday, May 16, 2011
> 
> Al Bateen Executive Airport has announced a 25 per cent increase in commercial aircraft movements during April 2011 compared with the same month last year.
> 
> The executive airport continues to register high double digit growth in its commercial traffic from both based and visiting aircraft operators. The figures follow hard on the heels of its 18 per cent growth shown in Q1 2011 activity versus Q1 2010.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/al-bateen-posts-booming-growth-2011-05-16-1.393511


----------



## Face81

Now this is cool! :cheers:











And a close up 











Source


----------



## Tom_Green

I wonder what the advantage is to have an aiport directly inside a city, while a bigger one was build just outside.


----------



## luv2bebrown

I know the answer...

DOUBLE DECKER CONCOURSES


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia increases Istanbul frequency*












> by ASC Staff on May 17, 2011
> 
> Air Arabia will fly to Istanbul and back every day starting on June 10.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-5927-air-arabia-increases-istanbul-frequency/


----------



## luv2bebrown

Tom_Green said:


> I wonder what the advantage is to have an aiport directly inside a city, while a bigger one was build just outside.


once upon a time, DXB was way on the outside of the city.

the advantage is that it takes me 5-10 mins to get from my house to the terminal curbside dropoff.


----------



## AltinD

Do cabin crews share the buses with other Emirates staff?


----------



## zerozol

AppleMac said:


> I cant believe that I am arguing about DXB operations with a spotter from Hungary
> 
> I hate to point it out to you but Cargo aircraft are not allowed on Charlie 5 - 17 anyway - its purely passenger aircraft.
> 
> Cargo aircraft are allowed on C1 - 4 but only outside of peak hours when not needed by pax a/c. Otherwise they have to join the rest of the cargo aircraft on the other side of the airport on the Echo bays.
> 
> So replacing some of the Charlie stands with terminal gates would be vast improvement.
> 
> This is sent from my iphone whilst parked on C9


Do you think that everybody writes real information in their profile? Don't be so naive! It could be that I live anywhere in the world. 

Well, then it's just by accident that one can see cargo aircraft there? Don't think so. 

There is not enough space for all that. Just because you can't build a passenger building under the flight path of a runway. 

Maybe (maybe!) if Dubai Airports decide to get rid of the C5 and other stands, then you have enough place. Me, personally, doubt it. 

As you said earlier: you have to move out of your maintenance buildings for some reason. I suppose because they will build further C-stands there. That's a more reasonable cause. 

That was my 2 cents. Of course, I can be wrong - I'm human with faults. 

I think that this dispute has no sense until an *official opinion* is published by Dubai Airports or something.


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> This is the simple reply I got from another aviation forum why concourse 4 won't be built where the Airport Expo is.
> 
> Too close to the Emiri terminal. They like their privacy there.
> 
> This show AppleMac could be correct.



Too close? There something big in the vicinity of Emiri terminal, wich is not a very beautiful something, isn't it?


----------



## Face81

zerozol said:


> Do you think that everybody writes real information in their profile? Don't be so naive! It could be that I live anywhere in the world.
> 
> Well, then it's just by accident that one can see cargo aircraft there? Don't think so.
> 
> There is not enough space for all that. Just because you can't build a passenger building under the flight path of a runway.
> 
> Maybe (maybe!) if Dubai Airports decide to get rid of the C5 and other stands, then you have enough place. Me, personally, doubt it.
> 
> As you said earlier: you have to move out of your maintenance buildings for some reason. I suppose because they will build further C-stands there. That's a more reasonable cause.
> 
> That was my 2 cents. Of course, I can be wrong - I'm human with faults.
> 
> I think that this dispute has no sense until an *official opinion* is published by Dubai Airports or something.


Unless ofcourse they extend the runway at the other end, getting rid of the bit behind the Cargo Terminal? :dunno:

Let's wait for an official announcement as you say


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai to hire 600 pilots by 2016*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, May 18, 2011
> 
> Flydubai will need to recruit 600 pilots over the next four years to meet the needs of its growing fleet and serve its rapidly expanding route network, the Dubai-based airline today said in a statement.
> 
> The low-cost carrier, which already has more than 200 pilots, requires 14 – seven captains and seven first officers – to operate each of the 50 aircraft ordered from Boeing in 2008. The last of these aircraft is due to be delivered in 2016.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/flydubai-to-hire-600-pilots-by-2016-2011-05-18-1.394370


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates Airline to increase Dubai-Luanda flights*



> 5/18/11 5:49 PM
> 
> Angola
> 
> Luanda – The Emirates Airline in Angola is considering to increase the number of flights on the Dubai-Luanda route from three to five a week, angop learned Wednesday in Luanda.
> 
> The fact was announced by the company’s delegate to Angola, Luís Manuel Berenguel, during a press conference intended to release the net results of the 23 consecutive years of profits of the Emirates Group, which stood at Usd 1.6 billion this year.
> 
> The official said that this year the Angola route expects to increase its transportation capacity as the firm is planning to introduce a Boeing 777-300 aircraft.
> 
> He stressed that the move will help avoid alternations with Airbus-300 and Boeing 777-200. It has eight private suites in the first class, 42 places in executive class and 304 in the economic.
> 
> The Emirates Group comprises many subsidiary firms that include the Emirates Airline, operating in 66 countries and 111 cities.


http://www.portalangop.co.ao/motix/...hts,33fadd6d-3f4f-4695-b98a-0eb070608ee1.html


----------



## AppleMac

zerozol said:


> Well, then it's just by accident that one can see cargo aircraft there? Don't think so.


exactly what cargo aircraft do you think you can see there?


----------



## luv2bebrown

AltinD said:


> Do cabin crews share the buses with other Emirates staff?


nope


----------



## Face81

*Passenger traffic at DXB grows 13.2% in April, Dubai Airports says*



> Dubai Airports says passenger traffic has rebounded from Icelandic volcano impact
> 
> Staff Report Published: 11:56 May 19, 2011
> 
> 
> Dubai: Passenger traffic at Dubai International surged 13.2 per cent in April according to the traffic results announced by Dubai Airports on Thursday.
> 
> Dubai Airports partially attributed the rebound to the drop in traffic to and from Europe following the volcanic eruption in Iceland during April last year.
> 
> Passenger traffic in April reached 4.23 million, up 13.2 per cent compared to 3.74 million recorded during the same month in 2010. The year to date traffic stands at 16.5 million, an increase of 8.5 per cent over the corresponding period in 2010.
> 
> The AGCC recorded the largest increase in total passenger numbers in April up 29.1 per cent (+153,864 passengers), followed by Western Europe which grew by 20.1 per cent (+142,185).
> 
> Indian subcontinent
> 
> Routes to the Indian subcontinent recorded 9.4 per cent growth (+83,718 passengers), while those to Russia and the CIS grew by 25.4 per cent (+22,286 passengers). Middle Eastern routes witnessed a drop of 2.4 per cent (-9,581) as traffic continues to be affected by political unrest.
> 
> Aircraft movements for the month totalled 26,597 up 6.7 per cent from 24,917 recorded during the same period last year.
> 
> Dubai International handled 179,397 tonnes of international air freight in April, up 5.6 per cent from the 169,902 tonnes recorded during the same period in 2010.
> 
> The year to date freight volume has reached 686,679 tonnes, a contraction of 0.3 per cent compared to 688,537 tonnes for the corresponding period last year.
> 
> "We have surpassed the four million passenger mark three out of the first four months of the year and that trend is set to continue," said Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports.
> 
> "Our busiest summer ever is just around the corner and we will be working hard to maintain high service levels and ensure the comfort of our customers. That includes the activation of our Summer Mission programme which deploys additional customer service personnel to help passengers pass quickly and smoothly through our airport."


Source


----------



## Face81

Here we go again! hno: :bash:



> *Emirates gets cold shoulder from Germany *
> 
> FRANKFURT | Fri May 20, 2011 3:05am EDT
> 
> FRANKFURT May 20 (Reuters) - Germany's transport ministry is giving Emirates the cold shoulder by refusing to hold talks on granting the Dubai-based airline rights to land in Berlin, German newspaper Handelsblatt reported on Friday.
> 
> "There are no negotiations," daily Handelsblatt cited a German government source as saying.
> 
> Emirates has been aggressively expanding its route network, provoking fears that Gulf-based superjumbos will draw traffic from European carriers' hubs.
> 
> It has been pushing to get landing rights in Germany's capital as well as in Stuttgart, in addition to its existing German destinations Frankfurt, Duesseldorf, Munich and Hamburg.
> 
> German flagship carrier Lufthansa has reportedly asked the government to deny Emirates landing slots at Berlin's new airport.
> 
> Last year, the United Arab Emirates failed to gain greater access for Emirates and Abu Dhabi's Etihad Airways in Canada, leading to tension between the two countries.
> 
> Handelsblatt cited industry sources as saying Emirates plans to fly to Munich with an A380 superjumbo from 2012 to increase passenger capacity in and out of Germany.
> 
> (Reporting by Maria Sheahan; Editing by Dan Lalor)


Source


----------



## noir-dresses

Are you really surprised the Germans, with their dynamic economy are taking this path, they are smart, very smart ? Every Super Jumbo EK orders means one less for a European airline in the long run. The UAE are walking a very tight rope when it comes to Germany, and the political/economic power at its disposal in the EU. In reality Germany could lower the amount of slots to three a day by UAE airlines so it matches the three German flights to the UAE a day. By doing this Lufthansa gets all those extra seats the UAE airlines wouldn't be allowed to serve.

Lets also not forget the Canadian elections are over, and Harper has a majority government. Not allowing UAE airlines to fly over Canadian airspace is still a very big question mark that could put a serious dent in EKs North American expansion. 

EKs network expansion for now won't get Stuttgart, Berlin, Vancouver, Calgary, and Montreal.

By the way, take a look at the Frankfurt Main Airport expansion on the German thread. The forth runway is almost finished, they will have a lot more gates, and a totally new terminal at the other side.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> In reality Germany could lower the amount of slots to three a day by UAE airlines so it matches the three German flights to the UAE a day.


This is Lufthansa's decision. If it's so profitable for them to have more flights to the UAE, what are they waiting for?


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> This is Lufthansa's decision. If it's so profitable for them to have more flights to the UAE, what are they waiting for?


I don't know Face, but what I feel the bigger EK gets, the harder its going to be for them.

Honestly, I'm not loyal to any airline any more cause that's just a marketing tool to take our money. Who's best for me at the very moment I choose to travel gets my business, and I would recommend that to every one else.


----------



## AppleMac

Face81 said:


> This is Lufthansa's decision. If it's so profitable for them to have more flights to the UAE, what are they waiting for?


Because there is no profit in them having more flights to the UAE - the market wouldn't support it. The restrictions on EK expansion in Germany (like Canada) is simply to protect the National carriers of each country, no more, no less.

As EK (and the other Gulf airlines) start to bite into market share of more and more National carriers around the world this sort of protectionism is only going to grow.


----------



## zerozol

Emirates keeps eye on Germany's skies

Seeks landing rights in berlin, Stuttgart

By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter
Published: 00:00 May 23, 2011
Gulf News

Dubai: After almost 12 years of pursuing the German government, Emirates is "hopeful" of getting flying rights into Berlin and Stuttgart, according to the airline's president.

"We have made an application to get rights to both German destinations — Berlin and Stuttgart. It has been on the table for 12 years. We have not been successful in persuading them, but we are always hopeful," Tim Clark told Gulf News in a phone interview, adding that "nothing has changed on that".

*No formal talks*

Commenting on the recent media reports in the German daily Handelsblatt about the airline's meeting with German transport ministry officials, Clark said that it was "correct" that Emirates is "not holding any [formal] talks" with Germany.

"We have had informal talks with the Germans two to three times a year for the last few years. They don't want to give us the rights. Why? Ask the Germans that," he said.

According to the Handelsblatt report, representatives of the German transport ministry met Emirates officials on Thursday but failed to agree on official talks on granting Emirates the slots it wanted in the German capital.

Expressing discontent over the issue, Clark told Gulf News: "Berlin will be opening its new airport — a huge one — next year and it's a pity they don't want us there. But it is not the end of the world for us."

Analysts seem to support Clark's hopes.

"That Germany is not allowing Emirates to get more lucrative access to key airports like Berlin and Stuttgart comes as no surprise.

"However, it should be remembered that eventually, Emirates will get what it wants," said Saj Ahmad, UK-based aerospace and aviation analyst with FBE Aerospace.

"We only have to look back a few months ago when France offered just two additional slots to Emirates, given the groundswell of Airbus orders held by Emirates for A380s and A350s. In the same vein, Germany will relent and give Emirates what it wants," said.

Undeterred, Emirates is intensifying its presence in other German markets, Clark said.

"We are increasing our presence in other points in Germany. We will be flying our Airbus A380 into Munich starting winter this year," he pointed out, in order to increase passenger capacity in and out of Germany.

*Past battles*

Germany is not the only country that has snubbed Emirates. The carrier has fought similar battles with Australia and Canada in the recent past, where the respective governments have denied additional rights to Emirates in order to safeguard the interests of their own state carriers — Qantas and Air Canada, respectively.

The UAE's two carriers — Emirates and Etihad Airways — last year failed to gain greater access into Canada, leading to tensions between the two countries.

Qatar Airways, meanwhile, is the only big Gulf carrier operating daily flights to Berlin. The Doha-based carrier also added Stuttgart to its network in March this year.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-keeps-eye-on-germany-s-skies-1.811448


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates Airline to let time pass over Canada*



> Ivan Gale | Last Updated: May 23, 2011
> 
> Emirates Airline will "let some time pass" before it renews its lobbying efforts for more flights to Canada after the re-election of Stephen Harper, the prime minister, and his conservative government.
> 
> "There is not doubt that when the time is right, we will go and have some quiet conversations with the Canadian government and continue to make our case," Andrew Parker, a senior vice president of international affairs at Emirates, said this month. "We respect the 'umpire's decision' and I think we are just of the view that we are very comfortable letting some time pass."


http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/emirates-airline-to-let-time-pass-over-canada


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> I don't know Face, but what I feel the bigger EK gets, the harder its going to be for them.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not loyal to any airline any more cause that's just a marketing tool to take our money. Who's best for me at the very moment I choose to travel gets my business, and I would recommend that to every one else.





AppleMac said:


> Because there is no profit in them having more flights to the UAE - the market wouldn't support it. The restrictions on EK expansion in Germany (like Canada) is simply to protect the National carriers of each country, no more, no less.
> 
> As EK (and the other Gulf airlines) start to bite into market share of more and more National carriers around the world this sort of protectionism is only going to grow.



Meh. EK will respond with bigger aircraft. And eventually the world aviation markets will grow and more airlines will demand more landing slots. It's just a matter of time.....

As for other Gulf carriers, no matter how much they like to say they are in the same league as Emirates, I'm sorry, but they are not. They have a very long way to go!


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> Meh. EK will respond with bigger aircraft. And eventually the world aviation markets will grow and more airlines will demand more landing slots. It's just a matter of time.....
> 
> As for other Gulf carriers, no matter how much they like to say they are in the same league as Emirates, I'm sorry, but they are not. They have a very long way to go!


EK still have four cities in Germany, with unlimited amount of flights, so drop Dusseldorf, and fly to Berlin. A huge new airport, and bigger city/market.

Expect EK to this, its logical.


----------



## AltinD

I think Emirates Hills have poisoned the spirit of our good ol' SA Boy. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*No body scanners in Dubai airports: Official*

_*Arab tradition considers body scanners a violation of human rights and sanctity, says Ahmad Mohammad bin Thani*_









There are about 3,500 cameras in Dubai Airport (FILE)



> By Staff | Published Tuesday, May 24, 2011
> 
> Dubai airports do not use body scanners, according to Brigadier Pilot Ahmad Mohammad bin Thani, Director-General of Dubai Police's General Department of Airport Security.
> 
> Speaking to 'Al Bayan' newspaper, he said: "There are many other alternatives that can be used instead of body scanners." Especially because according to Arab tradition body scanners are a violation of human rights and sanctity.
> 
> Bin Thani said any new equipment must be fist tried on an experimental basis before rolling out in full service. For instance, the US plans to use device scanners for passengers by 2012. There are three types of scanners, he added. The first one based on X-Rays where it shows the entire body. The second one relies on feedback frequencies that detects the outer body of human beings. And the third type depends on the milimeteric frequancies, which examine external body and is less dangerous than the former two and focuses mainly on arms and explosives, Bin Thani said.
> 
> The Dubai Government has refused to apply any such device, Bin Thani confirmed, "because it is considered a violation of the privacy of travellers, whose bodies will be revealed to the inspectors".
> 
> In fact, the International Civil Aviation Authority (ICAO) does not ask airports to use such devices, he said.
> 
> He pointed out that "the devices used at Dubai airports, Al Maktoum, and Jebel Ali are entirely sufficient to secure the airports."
> 
> "The security of passengers is of utmost importance and Dubai Airports have taken adequate measures to ensure passengers and travellers safety," he said. Measures such as electronic gates, metal detectors, manual inspection, mobile handset inspections, apart from other equipment to detect explosives, weapons and gaseous substances are all in service at our airports, he said.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...n-dubai-airports-official-2011-05-24-1.396736


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai World Central Phase II to begin next July*



> By Staff | Published Tuesday, May 24, 2011
> 
> The second phase of the Dubai World Central project is under design currently and is expected to be implmented by next July, according to Rashid Bu Quraaha, Chief Operating Officer, the Dubai World Central.
> 
> Bu Quraaha, said on the sidelines of a conference organised by the Dubai International Financial Centre, on Monday that this stage will be implemented over a period of 10 years ending in 2020.
> 
> 'Al Bayan' quoted him as saying the project includes the establishment of terminals to accommodate 80 million passengers in addition to strengthening the capacity of cargo facilities for up to 12 million tonnes annually.
> 
> He said the cost of the first phase of the project amounted to Dh14 billion and included the erection of a building for travellers with a capacity of up to 5 million passengers and cargo terminal with a capacity of 250 tonnes which can later be upgraded to 600,000 tonnes.
> 
> He added that there is more than 100 airlines and logistics services that operate out of the Dubai World Central currently, which includes two free zones, Aviation City and Dubai Logistics City, where the Aviation City will offer services such as repair and maintenance of aircraft.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...ase-ii-to-begin-next-july-2011-05-24-1.396743


----------



## SA BOY

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Well you have been bad-mouthing Dubai all over SSC. Ek is Suid Afrikaans so jy hoef nie vir my te se dat Kaapstad 'n internationale stad is nie. Ek weet dit is... en ek dog jy trek na die paarl toe?
> 
> 
> 
> I am an individual and have different ideas as to what a nice life is than you.:cheers:
> I like the idea that ALL:lol: the locals travel overseas because this shows that they are not patriots. And I like Dubai because of its multiculturalism...
> 
> 
> It is funny how you point out that the UAE has an "I won't support you if you don't follow my rules" attitude when you seem to have pretty much the same attitude.


dude grow up, you have been here 5min, try living here 8 years and raising kids here then your view on life changes about Dubai. I dont hate the place but I think its become too big for its boots and has a serious chip on its shoulders.

Where have I been bad mouthing Dubai?? I speak form experinece not some fantasy world you live in. I actually heloped set up this forum. I added like 500 buildings to emporis and wa seditor for Dubai, I have built here more than you will even know so please dont preach to me.I have had more infractions for defending Dubai over the years than most of you combined.

Im leaving for my reasons, that doesnt make Dubai perfect and its far from it. You have avested intrest to stay, knock yourself out, but I have had enough of the place, the double standards, the attitude towards the people who helped built it to where it is today, the way business is done here, the poor service at every turn, the patetic rules where a tailgater gets no punishment but the perosn he tried to kill by running him off the road is imprison for the finger.

Dubai has a lot of groiwing up to do. Its either first world and accepts the rsponsabilty of that with equality and fiarness for all or it remains a third world society with nice buildings. If its going to remain thrird world with its laws and traditions then I might as well have the same in my home country


----------



## gerald.d

We really do get ripped off here in Dubai flying Emirates.

Price for a return flight, DXB to JFK: 6565AED

Price for a return flight, BAH to DXB to JFK (with exactly the same flights on the DXBJFK legs): 4582AED


----------



## noir-dresses

I'm sorry to hear of your bad experience in Dubai, hey it's not the end of the world. Maybe you were just working your self toooo hard there, and it's time for a vacation/break/change.

Some times it's good to just go home, and recharge your batteries.

Honestly I would never recommend for some one to live, and work in Dubai long term. Going on vacation is a different thing, or having a vacation home. You take advantage of the good things, and when the bad things build up you can just leave on the next flight.

I'm not fond of being a second class citizen any where in the world. There's nothing like the security/happiness of being at home. 

Grab a window seat on your flight out, and see what your heart says while the airplane takes off, and leaves Dubai behind.






SA BOY said:


> dude grow up, you have been here 5min, try living here 8 years and raising kids here then your view on life changes about Dubai. I dont hate the place but I think its become too big for its boots and has a serious chip on its shoulders.
> 
> Where have I been bad mouthing Dubai?? I speak form experinece not some fantasy world you live in. I actually heloped set up this forum. I added like 500 buildings to emporis and wa seditor for Dubai, I have built here more than you will even know so please dont preach to me.I have had more infractions for defending Dubai over the years than most of you combined.
> 
> Im leaving for my reasons, that doesnt make Dubai perfect and its far from it. You have avested intrest to stay, knock yourself out, but I have had enough of the place, the double standards, the attitude towards the people who helped built it to where it is today, the way business is done here, the poor service at every turn, the patetic rules where a tailgater gets no punishment but the perosn he tried to kill by running him off the road is imprison for the finger.
> 
> Dubai has a lot of groiwing up to do. Its either first world and accepts the rsponsabilty of that with equality and fiarness for all or it remains a third world society with nice buildings. If its going to remain thrird world with its laws and traditions then I might as well have the same in my home country


----------



## noir-dresses

gerald.d said:


> We really do get ripped off here in Dubai flying Emirates.
> 
> Price for a return flight, DXB to JFK: 6565AED
> 
> Price for a return flight, BAH to DXB to JFK (with exactly the same flights on the DXBJFK legs): 4582AED


Its like that every where in the world in the airline industry.


----------



## SA BOY

just back form NYC and flew Austrian. 
DXB-JFK Austrian Business class AED11 000
DXB-JFK EK Business AED26 000

hard to justify EK on trips like this and I do about 40 odd EK trips a year and would prefer EK on almost any route (except on a Singapore airline route as they make EK look ordinary)


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

SA BOY said:


> dude grow up, you have been here 5min, try living here 8 years and raising kids here then your view on life changes about Dubai. I dont hate the place but I think its become too big for its boots and has a serious chip on its shoulders.


I don't live in Dubai or the UAE.:lol: I have never actually been any further than the inside of DXB in the UAE. That being said I am really good at research etc. and I know for sure that the UAE has problems like any other place on earth, but there is no need to rant on about it like many Western Media members. And the UAE has many unique things that I like just like many other countries and that is why I choose to defend it.

I guess its the raising the kid part that lifts my eyebrow. Everyone knows that it is hard to raise kids no matter where you live.:nuts::lol: I don't care if you move back to South Africa because I know it is a very nice place to live just like the UAE. The only problem that I have is that you are comparing Dubai and SA the whole time ( doubts about youre relocation pretty much), especially in the SA thread.



SA BOY said:


> Where have I been bad mouthing Dubai?? I speak form experinece not some fantasy world you live in. I actually heloped set up this forum. I added like 500 buildings to emporis and wa seditor for Dubai, I have built here more than you will even know so please dont preach to me.I have had more infractions for defending Dubai over the years than most of you combined.


Your first two sentences in this paragraph are pretty ironic. You are basically denying that you have been bad-mouthing Dubai and in the next sentence you admit that you have. BTW dit laat klink jou omtrent soos daai SAners wat se "jy lieg" as jy vir hulle se hulle is rasisties maar net daarna gaan hulle weer aan oor hoe "sleg die kavers is", maar dan is hulle maar net so sleg want hulle het not nooit eers die moeite gedoen om met daai "Kavers" friende te maak nie of 'n idea te kry van hoe hulle lewens is nie.

I know that you have been defending Dubai. You even backed me up about something that I said in the Ozscrapers thread and in the SA thread.

Here is some evidence just for you with love from me:lol::



SA BOY said:


> I beat you Goliath. 29 June moved it foward, every day here in Dubai feels like a prison sentance


^^

It is funny how you keep traveling through immigration in Dubai when you feel that way...... 

You can even go back a few posts in this thread were you basically implied that the UAE and Dubai is pathetic at everything.



SA BOY said:


> Im leaving for my reasons, that doesnt make Dubai perfect and its far from it. You have avested intrest to stay, knock yourself out, but I have had enough of the place, the double standards, the attitude towards the people who helped built it to where it is today, the way business is done here, the poor service at every turn, the patetic rules where a tailgater gets no punishment but the perosn he tried to kill by running him off the road is imprison for the finger.


I have never said that the UAE / Dubai is perfect, but from my point of view I like the legal system in the UAE. In South Africa I have been treated like a douche just because I am male and I had a fight with a female who treated me like shit and I returned the shit to her and like the typical Afrikaans honourable man I was treated like shit by basically all men who heard( not actually see, heard) what happened.

The funniest thing of all is that I myself and the female forgave each other, but many of the testosterone overfilled men kept on treating me the same way even though we were friends before the incident.

I will thereby conclude by saying that that the UAE is open enough to look at both sides of the story, unlike many other Western Countries who seems to be influenced by the media and peer pressure from people.That is why the driver who you are reffering to is happy to come back to Dubai to come and finish the court case.



SA BOY said:


> Dubai has a lot of groiwing up to do. Its either first world and accepts the rsponsabilty of that with equality and fiarness for all or it remains a third world society with nice buildings. If its going to remain thrird world with its laws and traditions then I might as well have the same in my home country


Geniet jou lewe in SA hopefully gaan jou kinders daar iets kan word wat hulle gaan geniet na hulle klaar is met skool. Ek sal seker geen toekoms daar gehad het nie.

BTW ek is amper 17 jaar oud en jy kan maar dink ek is immature of unexperienced maar ek het defnitief al genoeg experience in die westerse wereld gehad.


----------



## gerald.d

noir-dresses said:


> Its like that every where in the world in the airline industry.


Not true.

Qatar Airways:

DOH>JFK direct - 4350
DXB>DOH>JFK - 5965


----------



## SA BOY

due the fact you havent even been here never mind living here and raising a family here is enough to prove argument over.

I dont think you are immature but more nieve, you have swallowed the whole Dubai is cool media blitz but you have to live here to apprciete its many good points but equally as many bad points. For me its enough, I want a change , i want something differnt for my kids i just dont like the way dubai is turning out right now. I supose i remember the old Dubai for like 7-8 years ago and it was a lot less brash and arrogant and was a better place to live. Less the arrogant Ar*ehole it seems to be now, you know the loud mouthed spoilt kid who never follows the rules and runs to daddy when he gets into trouble. thats Dubai to me now.

as for a prision sentance , thats what its like here for me as I work form home but its so hot you can never leave and so normal things like cycle your kids to school.


----------



## gerald.d

SA Boy -

I've been in a similar situation to you before, when I was living in Kuwait in the late 1990's.

After 3 years, I'd had enough. Hated the place and pretty much everything about it.

You know what's odd though? Lot's of people, including some very good friends of mine, didn't. They still enjoyed living there, and remained for many happy years.

You need to realise - as I did - that the problem wasn't with the place I was living in. The problem was with me, and the attitude I had towards it.

Dubai is a fabulous place to live, which is why so many continue to flock to it.

You're not happy anymore. We all get that.

But the problem is with you, and with your attitude. Not Dubai.

If it truly was a problem with Dubai, no-one would be living here.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

SA BOY said:


> you have swallowed the whole Dubai is cool media blitz but you have to live here to apprciete its many good points but equally as many bad points.


I know I was naive when I was introduced to Dubai but I have changed. I can even point out a post of what I was like at when I started to like Dubai, but I also realized that it is not all glitz and glam.

Here is one of the posts that made back in ’09 (It is like an embarrassment to me now) about 7he Sevens Stadium at around the time when I joined SSC:



Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Why does this stadium look so unlike Dubai and why is it painted in a weird green?






SA BOY said:


> Less the arrogant Ar*ehole it seems to be now, you know the loud mouthed spoilt kid who never follows the rules and runs to daddy when he gets into trouble. thats Dubai to me now.


I still disagree that is the whole of Dubai with this attitude though. It was/is only some of Dubai World's subsidiaries etc.




SA BOY said:


> as for a prision sentance , thats what its like here for me as I work form home but its so hot you can never leave and so normal things like cycle your kids to school.


So then it is more like rehab? , since you have realized that you don't really like the way your live is like in Dubai and that you have made a mistake. :lol:

I actually like an inactive life like that since I was pressured to do sports and stuff that I didn't really like when I was younger so I am now taking a break.:banana:


----------



## Face81

gerald.d said:


> Not true.
> 
> Qatar Airways:
> 
> DOH>JFK direct - 4350
> DXB>DOH>JFK - 5965


^^ Yes, But QA is trying to steal EK's business :nuts:


----------



## Face81

@ Dubaiscool 

AND 

@ SABoy

Play nice and stop hijacking the thread!


----------



## gerald.d

Face81 said:


> ^^ Yes, But QA is trying to steal EK's business :nuts:


Doesn't look like it - if they were trying to steal EK's business, they'd offer a lower fare to fly from DXB to JFK via DOH.

Fact of the matter is that flying on the exact same DXB>JFK>DXB flights costs 40% more if you start and end your journey in Dubai, compared to starting and ending your journey in Bahrain.

I can't really blame EK for charging the amount that they do - after all, people (including me) seem to accept it. 


I reserve the right to moan and whinge about it though


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^QA does anything to try to steal EK's business. I'm surprised they are making a profit. They launch so many routes, which is not a bad thing, but some of them are not needed e.g. I remember they launched flights to Nagpur, only to drop it a year later. 


SABoy
Every place has its positives and negatives. No place is perfect. South Africa is not perfect either. I read its one of the most unsafe countries in Africa. Although I have never been, so i can't really say. 
Dubai is not perfect - its VERY hot and humid, and that for me is the worst thing, but i like living here. Many people might disagree.


----------



## noir-dresses

gerald.d said:


> Not true.
> 
> Qatar Airways:
> 
> DOH>JFK direct - 4350
> DXB>DOH>JFK - 5965


I meant to say most of the time, basically you have to shop around if your not loyal to EK, and the Skywards program.

By the way Gerald, are you familiar with EK discount codes ??? I hope your not getting prices like any other person who logs on to EKs website, or goes to a travel agent.

Tricks of the trade when based in Dubai.

- since your in Dubai "make sure" your a Skywards Gold Card holder

- get to know some one who works in Emirates ticketing department for inside information 

- only book business/first if passenger load is very low on your flight.

- always book economy on over booked, or full flight cause they will bump you to business. 99 percent of the time when you walk into your Emirates flight your turning left, and grabbing a seat in business.

- always, always make sure your EK flight is on 777, or 380 metal, every other aircraft in their fleet have shitty seating.

I only fly Emirates when I go to Dubai, or need miles to retain Gold, and its very easy to get the required 50,000 tiers every year.

If you fly as much as me than make sure you also have the highest tier in one of the big alliance airlines. I have it with Air Canada, and with that I have a world of lounges at my disposal where ever I go on this planet. EK only have lounges where they fly, not good enough for the hard core business traveler.

Safe flying buddy


----------



## Face81

gerald.d said:


> Doesn't look like it - if they were trying to steal EK's business, they'd offer a lower fare to fly from DXB to JFK via DOH.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that flying on the exact same DXB>JFK>DXB flights costs 40% more if you start and end your journey in Dubai, compared to starting and ending your journey in Bahrain.
> 
> I can't really blame EK for charging the amount that they do - after all, people (including me) seem to accept it.
> 
> 
> I reserve the right to moan and whinge about it though


^^Well, let's be honest... who wants to start or end their journey in BAH? :runaway: LOL



EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^QA does anything to try to steal EK's business. I'm surprised they are making a profit. They launch so many routes, which is not a bad thing, but some of them are not needed e.g. I remember they launched flights to Nagpur, only to drop it a year later.


^^ Agreed! It's a contest for them, but EK is not playing the game, just setting the rules :cheers: I read that QA is going to start flights to Shiraz and also to Phuket and Bucharest. 

Good luck to them and their crazy plans of flying direct services to the world's back waters. :nuts:

As for QA's "profits", when you are state owned, anything is possible on your balance sheet :lol:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Its quite a waste of money to start flying to a destination, and then drop it. EK does much more research into the demand for there routes. 
It also seems like Etihad does a lot of research into the market demand of new routes.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*DP World, Dubai Airports mark success in multi-modal cargo movements*









(L-R): Tariq Bin Khalifa, Mohammed Ali Ahmed, Youssef Beydoun, Andrew Walsh, 
Mohammed Al Muallem, Dirk Van Den Bosch, and Saeed Al Zari.



> United Arab Emirates: 6 hours, 27 minutes ago | PRESS RELEASE
> 
> DP World, UAE Region and Dubai Airports commended the successful establishment of direct and seamless cargo movements between Jebel Ali Port and Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International, saying it is a great business decision that will continue to contribute to the success of Dubai.


http://www.ameinfo.com/266470.html


----------



## zerozol

Face81 said:


> ^^ The main difference is that Emirates is actually profitable :tongue2:



Yes, no doubt about it. But your original point was NOT that. You said if they are state owned, they can do everything. Wich is just true for Emirates as well. (State-backed loans, for example. Government takes responsibility for loans.) Cheers!


----------



## AltinD

I don't understand why the fact that these Airlines are state owned is such an issue. All the Airlines were state owned until recently when the respective countries Governments couldn't manage them anymore, or simply needed cash, and decided to get rid of them, but people still make it as if it's a moral issue. 

Gotta love the hypocrisy ....


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

zerozol said:


> Yes, no doubt about it. But your original point was NOT that. You said if they are state owned, they can do everything. Wich is just true for Emirates as well. (State-backed loans, for example. Government takes responsibility for loans.) Cheers!


DOES the government of Dubai take responsibilty of EK's loans? I dont think so...doesnt emirates pay the government...

R


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates is looking at benchmark five-year dollar bond*

_*Price expected at 350bps over midswaps, say bankers*_

By Reuters | Published Monday, May 30, 2011












> Emirates, Dubai’s flagship carrier, is eyeing a benchmark five-year dollar bond with early talk indicating pricing of 350 basis points over midswaps, the lead arrangers said.
> 
> Emirates wraps up its bond roadshow in Switzerland on Monday. It began in Hong Kong on May 23.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ark-five-year-dollar-bond-2011-05-30-1.399169


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> DOES the government of Dubai take responsibilty of EK's loans? I dont think so...doesnt emirates pay the government...
> 
> R


Yeah thats true. The state owned excuse should be used for airlines like Qatar Airways and Etihad. They don't borrow because they already have gvts to pay for what they want. 
But what zerozol is trying to say is, if Emirates or any state owned airline couldn't pay back a loan, the owner which in this case would be the government, would have to take responsibility. So, of course the Dubai government would take responsibility of the loans, after all it is owned by their soverign wealth fund - Investment corporation of Dubai. Just like they took responsibility of Dubai World. Having said that, these days it doesn't matter if your state owned or not, since many government's are saving privately owned airlines as well.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yeah thats true. The state owned excuse should be used for airlines like Qatar Airways and Etihad. They don't borrow because they already have gvts to pay for what they want.
> But what zerozol is trying to say is, if Emirates or any state owned airline couldn't pay back a loan, the owner which in this case would be the government, would have to take responsibility. So, of course the Dubai government would take responsibility of the loans, after all it is owned by their soverign wealth fund - Investment corporation of Dubai. Just like they took responsibility of Dubai World. Having said that, these days it doesn't matter if your state owned or not, since many government's are saving privately owned airlines as well.


The difference between Dubai World, and Emirates is that the banks can also seize their aircraft any where in the world if there was a default, not having to negotiate a repayment plan like what happened with DW.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^ 
Yes the Europeans are being very hypocritical with their hyper-protectionism. But then the UAE too is highly protectionist too many aspects *cough "telecom" cough*

as always, it seems there are no real "good guys" here.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^and one more thing, EVEN IF these gulf carriers are actually heavily subsidized money losing carriers, isn't there some benefit to the European consumer that a foreign government is effectively subsidizing the travel of their citizens (at a major loss to the foreign government)?

if etihad was losing $100 billion a year and was offering to fly my country's citizens around the world for rock bottom fares, I would certainly want my country to let them in! The less I spend on airfare, the more cash I have to spend on other aspects of my country's economy!


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> ^^
> Yes the Europeans are being very hypocritical with their hyper-protectionism. But then the UAE too is highly protectionist too many aspects *cough "telecom" cough*
> 
> as always, it seems there are no real "good guys" here.


How about opening up a company in the UAE, and some local who doesn't even have to sharpen a pencil owns 51 percent of your company, now how's that for protectionism ?????

What if every country/destination EK flew to out side the UAE owned 51 percent of Ek's business ?????

It's a double edged sword.


----------



## AltinD

^^ You know very well that they don't actually own that 51%. THere's a Power Of Attorney that dedicates all the powers back to the real owner of the business. THe sponsor is only left with his commission/fee and signature for PR business (residency visas etc)


----------



## noir-dresses

AltinD said:


> ^^ You know very well that they don't actually own that 51%. THere's a Power Of Attorney that dedicates all the powers back to the real owner of the business. THe sponsor is only left with his commission/fee and signature for PR business (residency visas etc)


Really


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> ^^and one more thing, EVEN IF these gulf carriers are actually heavily subsidized money losing carriers, isn't there some benefit to the European consumer that a foreign government is effectively subsidizing the travel of their citizens (at a major loss to the foreign government)?
> 
> if etihad was losing $100 billion a year and was offering to fly my country's citizens around the world for rock bottom fares, I would certainly want my country to let them in! The less I spend on airfare, the more cash I have to spend on other aspects of my country's economy!


Well, if i can remember the Economics course i took in university, i remember that a firm should only be subsidized only if it puts a positive externality on society or if its a merit good (a good under consumed by society even though its better for the person then he or she realizes). I don't think any airline can be put under either of those categories. Plus, one of the governments main aim is to lower unemployment not increase it, so protecting local airlines, therefore local jobs is needed. 
If unfair competition from subsidized airlines will cause unemployment, then governments have every right to stop these airlines from flying to there destinations.
These airlines might argue that, lowering the choice available to the local consumer lowers there options of different goods, and thus, a lower standard of living from fewer choices, but unemployment is a much worse consequence.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE seeks $100m deal to keep F-16 jets airborne*

By Joanne Bladd | Tuesday, 31 May 2011 9:31 AM












> The UAE is seeking $100m worth of supplies and maintenance support for its fleet of F-16 fighter jets, the US Defense Department said.
> 
> The Defense Security Cooperation Agency said in a statement it had notified Congress of the proposed sale May 24. The contract would include a range of classified and unclassified F-16 aircraft systems, munitions, as well as ground support and training.
> 
> The agency called the UAE a “partner nation…. [and] important force for peace, political stability and economic progress in the Middle East”.
> 
> Flush with petrodollars, the six countries of the Gulf have unveiled ambitious plans to modernise their small armed forces. The region is forecast to spend as much as $100bn in the next few years in overhauling their military, in part to counter the perceived threat posed by Iran.
> 
> The world’s No.3 oil exporter was in March named the region's largest arms importer and the sixth largest buyer of weapons worldwide by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute
> 
> The UAE in March committed six of its F-16 fighters and six Mirage aircraft to help enforce the NATO-led no fly zone over Libya. One of its F-16 jets crashed after veering off the runway at an air base in Italy after landing.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-seeks-100m-deal-keep-f-16-jets-airborne-402805.html


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Well, if i can remember the Economics course i took in university, i remember that a firm should only be subsidized only if it puts a positive externality on society or if its a merit good (a good under consumed by society even though its better for the person then he or she realizes). I don't think any airline can be put under either of those categories. Plus, one of the governments main aim is to lower unemployment not increase it, so protecting local airlines, therefore local jobs is needed.
> If unfair competition from subsidized airlines will cause unemployment, then governments have every right to stop these airlines from flying to there destinations.
> These airlines might argue that, lowering the choice available to the local consumer lowers there options of different goods, and thus, a lower standard of living from fewer choices, but unemployment is a much worse consequence.


Understood and agreed but what I'm saying is that instead of having a blanket policy of protecting the local airline industry, governments should full investigate the net effect of an open market. it MIGHT make more sense for a government to let go of an industry it can't really compete in, and divert those resources towards other industries.

example: canada.
allowing Emirates in would certainly harm Air Canada and cause a massive loss in Air Canada jobs. but then if Emirates can stimulate foreign travel demand to Canada, then that will in turn boost employment a variety of OTHER canadian industries that were not performing optimally due to the Air Canada bottleneck (hotels, tourism, airport services, etc... all benefitting from increased number of travellers). it might be the case that although the local airline industry will get destroyed, other industries benefitting from increased capacity may provide a positive net effect to the Canadian economy. 

I say "might" because we don't know - there was never an objective analysis on the part of the Canadian government to do that. Emirates hired a consultancy to do a study showing a positive net effect to the Canadian economy - why didn't the Canadian government do the same? If it was objectively found that an open air agreement would have harmed the canadian economy, then by all means, block Emirates. but it was frustrating to see just a knee-jerk level of blanket protectionism.


----------



## noir-dresses

Air Canada's complaint that Emirates would just flood the market with more seats was very credible in a way. They were on the ball when stating all Emirates wants to do is syphon passengers from Canada through DXB on to Asia/The Middle East/Africa, and vise verse.

Basically what Air Canada did was make sure if that is going to happen it would be a partner airline to do so if they don't fly directly to that desired destination.

In true honesty three flights on an EK 380 are more than enough seats if the end destination is Dubai. Air Canada doesn't even fly to Dubai just because of this, there is not enough demand just for Dubai. 

Its different when Canada gives Cathy Pacific, or lets say Lufthansa unlimited access because each country have a big home base of potential travelers, Dubai doesn't, and that's actually called poaching passengers.

It would of been good for the Canadian consumer in the short term if EK had a lot more slots, but be sure once EK had killed Lufthansa's, Austrians, BA's, KLM's, Air Frances, etc, etc business in Canada they would raise they're price's to increase their profit. So in reality the Canadian consumer gets screwed in the long run.

All other sectors in Canada like hotels, airport services, etc, etc would stay the same because who ever wants to come to Canada comes, and EK is full of it when they say they will bring more money into the Canadian economy. The only difference would be who's share of the pie in the airline industry gets bigger, and smaller, that's the bottom line.


----------



## gerald.d

noir-dresses said:


> It would of been good for the Canadian consumer in the short term if EK had a lot more slots, but be sure once EK had killed Lufthansa's, Austrians, BA's, KLM's, Air Frances, etc, etc business in Canada...


How would they do this? No-one, and I really do mean no-one, is going to fly from Europe to Canada via Dubai. it simply isn't going to happen.

Do you have a handle on the number of passenges with Europe and Canada as their origin/destination, as opposed to people from further east who would currently fly to Canada via as stop-off in Europe (obviously I realise that these are the ones you're referring to in your post - but how significant is their number compared to the direct EUR>CAN trade)?


----------



## noir-dresses

gerald.d said:


> How would they do this? No-one, and I really do mean no-one, is going to fly from Europe to Canada via Dubai. it simply isn't going to happen.
> 
> Do you have a handle on the number of passengers with Europe and Canada as their origin/destination, as opposed to people from further east who would currently fly to Canada via as stop-off in Europe (obviously I realise that these are the ones you're referring to in your post - but how significant is their number compared to the direct EUR>CAN trade)?


EK isn't even in the picture for EUR-CAN. No one in their right mind would fly Toronto-Dubai-London.

I'm referring to the Canada/Asia-Middle East-Africa passengers, and it's very significant, especially the South Asian passengers. A good deal of those passengers flying to, and from Europe are transiting passengers from further destinations, and are needed to keep the load factors high on Trans Atlantic flights. 

Let's say Air Canada flies to Europe, since they are a Star Alliance partner they give another *A partner the pax to fly them to their end destination, very simple. You have *A airlines also flying from Vancouver, Calgary, and Montreal, they're load factors are passing buy the skin of their teeth. Now if EK poach those potential passengers obviously the *A load factors go down to the point where they can no longer have a feasible service, so they shut the service down. Once EK does this, the consumers choice is limited, and the prices of EK fares go up.

Don't forget Air Canada serves all those small Canadian towns that are not very profitable to link with hubs. The real money is made on long haul flights, and that's all EK want, the lucrative money making routes, nothing else. This is why the whole Canada issue is more complicated than people think.

Air Canada would not have any problem if EK were a partner, and they both have vested interest doing this, but they're not.

Would you want to do all the hard work taking a women out, dining, drinking, dancing, mingling, and all of a sudden at the end of the night another man takes her home ????? :nuts:

Don't forget that Air Canada unions are also very well serviced with great pension plans, medical health care, dental care, job security, workers rights, etc, etc while EK employees don't have any of that.

This is the whole issue Germany is reevaluating as well. In reality what is the English economy really getting out of it by letting EK flood its market with unlimited flights/seats when only a hand full of English fly just to Dubai as an end destination ???? Now ask your self how many of those London bound/out bound pax flying Emirates just transit Dubai then fly to Asia/Australia/Middle East/Africa, and why UK airlines are struggling ????

Basically Canada did whats best for Canada if you look at the big picture. Little, or no access for EK, while Canada - UAE trade is in Canada's favor some where in the ball park of ten to one. No wonder Canada was never effected with this global economic crisis, they run a tight ship. Just look at real estate prices in Canada, that says it all. Just two days ago a new condo in down town Toronto was sold for record 28 million CAD, when will Dubai ever see those kind of prices again ?????


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Alec awards Concourse 3 contract to Cavotec*



> by CW Staff on Jun 1, 2011
> 
> Cavotec has won an order to supply advanced ground support equipment for Dubai International Airport’s new dedicated Emirates Airlines A380 terminal.
> 
> The engineering company has been awarded the multimillion-dirham contract by leading construction contractor Alec to supply, supervise installation and commissioning of 58 Cavotec pre-conditioned air (PCAir) and 400Hz power pop-up pit systems at Dubai International Airport’s new Concourse 3.
> 
> Delivery is due to start in Q3 this year, with commissioning planned for 2012.


http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-12609-alec-awards-concourse-3-contract-to-cavotec/


----------



## gerald.d

noir-dresses said:


> EK isn't even in the picture for EUR-CAN. No one in their right mind would fly Toronto-Dubai-London.
> <snip>


I get all that - I said as much in my own post.

My question though was simply regarding what _proportion_ of people taking that transatlantic leg are actually completing their journeys in Europe (i.e. - what is the proportion of people who wouldn't ever be flying with EK)?


----------



## Guest89

*Dubai’s fast-growing Emirates airline generates $1 billion with international bond sale*

*Dubai’s fast-growing Emirates airline generates $1 billion with international bond sale*​

Dubai’s Emirates airline says it has raised $1 billion by selling bonds to help fund its rapid expansion.

The carrier said the bond sale closed Wednesday following meetings with investors in Asia, Europe and the United Arab Emirates.

Emirates will pay 5.125 percent annually on the bonds, which it says will be used to pay for general corporate financing needs.

The fast-growing carrier is by far the Mideast’s biggest and is seen as one of Dubai’s crown jewels. It was not directly involved in the sheikdom’s high-profile financial crisis.


Source: The Washington Post


----------



## AltinD

gerald.d said:


> I get all that - I said as much in my own post.
> 
> My question though was simply regarding what _proportion_ of people taking that transatlantic leg are actually completing their journeys in Europe (i.e. - what is the proportion of people who wouldn't ever be flying with EK)?


Business Travel Traffic: Predominantly with Europe
Tourism Travel Traffic: Predominantly with Europe
Private Travel traffic: I would say the numbers of Europeans living in Canada compared with the people from the ME or Sub continent are more or less equal.


----------



## Face81

This is a pretty interesting read............



> *Emirates Airline adding billions to global GDP, report says
> 
> *
> 
> Emirates Airline is not only posting hefty profits at home, it is also boosting the global economy by billions due to added tourism and connectivity, according to a new report.
> 
> Data from Oxford Economics shows the impact of the Dubai-based carrier’s operations on ten different countries by calculating the various benefits to their individual economies.
> 
> For instance, Emirates operations to Mauritius account for as much as 1 percent of GDP through tourism, the report says.
> 
> Elsewhere, the airline adds $1.2bn to the Indian economy through tourism, and $1.3bn to Australia.
> 
> The report states that individual economies also benefit from the greater “connectivity” that Emirates provides.
> 
> “Opening domestic markets to foreign competitors can also be an important driver behind reducing unit production costs, either by forcing domestic firms to adopt best international practices in production and management methods or by encouraging innovation,” the report says.
> 
> “These competitive pressures improve productivity of firms throughout the economy: a process given further impetus through the free movement of investment capital and workers between countries.”
> 
> Extra connectivity provided by Emirates added an extra $1.4bn to the Chinese economy, as well as $800m each to the British and US economies, the data claimed.
> 
> In addition, Germany – where Emirates is currently seeking further landing rights – has apparently seen an extra $500m added to its GDP via “consumer benefits”.
> 
> Commissioned by Emirates and Dubai Airports, the report comes at a time when the Dubai carrier is aggressively expanding its network amid protests from other airlines and some governments that the airline is anti-competitive.
> 
> Extra landing rights have been rejected by Canada, and Emirates is facing extensive lobbying against its plans to add capacity to destinations in Germany and Austria.
> 
> “I’m sure this will make a lot of people unhappy, but the market is there to grow,” HH Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Emirates chairman and CEO, said as the airline posted 2010-11 full-year profits of $1.5bn in May.
> 
> “Airlines in Europe don’t want to see us there because we are giving them competition. But we get good market share because of the product. We have big plans.”
> 
> The report also stated that the aviation sector is expected to contribute 32 percent of Dubai’s GDP by 2020, and support about 22 percent of the emirate’s jobs, either directly or indirectly.
> 
> The industry currently contributes $22.1bn to the local economy (28 percent of GDP), supporting 259,000 jobs (19 percent of total employment).






Read the full report here

^^ Answers a lot of the questions being asked here in terms of EK's share of international passenger traffic in specific countries.......


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates celebrates arrival in Geneva*









Emirates' inaugural flight to Geneva touches down.



> United Arab Emirates: 7 hours, 31 minutes ago | PRESS RELEASE
> 
> Emirates celebrated its first flight to Geneva last night with a gala dinner for hundreds of guests. The dinner, attended by senior Emirates executives and local dignitaries, included a special performance by popular singing group Westlife.
> 
> The Dubai-Geneva service will be operated by a combination of Boeing 777-200LR and Boeing 777-300ERs.


http://www.ameinfo.com/266990.html


----------



## Face81

Not sure why the Germans have such an issue with granting Emirates extra landing rights......


----------



## SA BOY

less than 1% and Luftwaffa is getting upset?


----------



## noir-dresses

SA BOY said:


> less than 1% and Luftwaffa is getting upset?


Another way to look at it is it's their countries nationals traveling, or foreigners wanting to visit/work related to Germany. Yes their are transiting pax as well.

I wonder how much more of the pie all the other airlines take up ?

As a consumer I still believe in free open skies, because you, and me directly benefit from it. I also under stand the flip side when countries want to be protective.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai Airports eyes $5.9bn investment by 2020*

Andy Sambidge 

3 June 2011 









_*Dubai Airport.*_

*D*ubai Airports will invest AED22bn ($5.98bn) towards the expansion of Dubai and Al Maktoum International Airports by 2020, a senior official has said. 

Speaking on the sidelines of the Airport Show 2011, Khalifa Al Zaffin, executive chairman of Dubai World Central, said the *expansion plans will increase the capacity of the Dubai International Airport to 90 million passengers annually. 

The number will increase from the current 60 million upon the completion of plans to build Concourse 4 and the expansion of Terminal 2. *Zaffin also said that AED4bn will be invested in the development of the aviation city and the residential city at Al Maktoum Airport at the Dubai World Central.

Dubai Airports forecast earlier this month that international passenger traffic would grow 7.2 percent on average over the next 10 years.

It also projected passenger numbers will reach 98.5 million by 2020 while cargo volumes are expected to top 4.1 million tonnes.

In March, Dubai Airports said the opening of the passenger terminal at the new Al Maktoum airport, estimated to cost around $34bn, would be further delayed till next year.

Separately at the Airport Show, Mohamed Ahmed Abed, director general of King Abdulaziz International Airport in Saudi Arabia, said AED27bn would be spent on new airport developments. 

Ras Al Khaimah International Airport has also announced a 10-year development plan worth AED2.5bn, while Fujairah International Airport said it has allocated AED50m towards the expansion and development of the airport this year. 

It is expected that an additional AED100m would be allocated for further expansion in 2012, said Dr Khalid Al-Mazrui, the airport's director general.

Fujairah International Airport also announced the selection of ALES for the supply of Air Traffic Control System and ERA for the Wide Area Multilateration radar as part of a AED10m deal.

Airport Show 2011 focused on the huge investments involved in the building of new airports and the expansion of existing airports in the region, which is expected to be worth $90bn in the next few years.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-airports-eyes-5-9bn-investment-by-2020-403401.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Ask Emirates about the greater-than-Gold status level in its Skywards frequent flyer program and you’re likely to be told “No comment” or “We don’t like to talk about that.”

Indeed, the aptly-named ‘Invitation Only’ tier is like one of those old establishment members-only clubs.

No fancy sign, maybe not even a brass plate on the door: if you don’t know what it is then you don’t belong in the first place.

And that’s exactly how IO works. It’s not mentioned anywhere in Emirates’ Skywards program or website, which talk only of the three tiers of Blue, SIlver and Gold.

Few people outside of Emirates know exactly how one qualifies for IO, and it’s fair to say even the members of this elite level wouldn’t know – they’d have more important things to do than keep a tally of their points.

One of the criteria for being deemed IO-worthy is rumoured to require some 50 Emirates flights in business or first-class (and at full fare rates rather than on any discount), which can mean clocking up hundreds of thousands of miles each year.

There are, however, said to be other less measurable factors which play into Emirates’ decision to extend an IO invitation.

After being Chosen, the card (an impressively thick black card with a dark red motif, shown above) is allegedly hand-delivered by a senior Emirates sales manager – along with matching luggage tags and a Mont Blanc wallet. The Chosen One’s partner also receives a Gold card.

The IO card carries a private phone number, unique to each member, which connects to a personal travel manager who greets you by name upon answering your call. And your call is always, always, answered within the first few rings.

Benefits are said to include a ‘guaranteed’ business class seat on any Emirates flight with airport pickup and drop off in a chauffeur-driven Range Rover. You may have spied these at Dubai International Airport and around the city’s better hotels – they’re black and bear Emirates IO decals.

Bookings for IO customers are flagged by Emirates with an ‘HVC+’ marker, which stands for very High Value Customer (Gold members must be content with being a mere HVC).


----------



## noir-dresses

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-in-new-pitch-to-canada-1.817173

Etihad in new pitch to Canada.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Night Time Landing into Dubai International Airport*

by Sahan Wimalasiri 

24374037

http://www.vimeo.com/24374037

Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Qatar, Dubai cargo plans sound alarm bells for rivals*









An Emirates Airlines cargo plane at Dubai's Al Maktoum International. (Getty Images)



> By Bloomberg | Friday, 3 June 2011 11:05 AM
> 
> Qatar Airways and Emirates, already luring passengers from British Airways and Air France, will extend the contest to the $68 billion air-freight market by turning their bases into global cargo hubs.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/qatar-dubai-cargo-plans-sound-alarm-bells-for-rivals-403409.html


----------



## YU-AMC

gerald.d said:


> How would they do this? No-one, and I really do mean no-one, is going to fly from Europe to Canada via Dubai. it simply isn't going to happen.
> 
> Do you have a handle on the number of passenges with Europe and Canada as their origin/destination, as opposed to people from further east who would currently fly to Canada via as stop-off in Europe (obviously I realise that these are the ones you're referring to in your post - but how significant is their number compared to the direct EUR>CAN trade)?


That depends on each country since they are all different with different markets. Lets take Austrian for example; they could not make the flights work without Easten European diaspora living in Canada. You can tell with a naked eye. They operate a small 767 to Toronto-Pearson. It's about two decades old (OE-LAT). I am sure Austrian is going to be the first one to leave Toronto. They will not be able to put up with Alitalia's brand new A330 and LOT B787. Than again, Germany-Canada is a very different market. Lot of point to point traffic.


----------



## YU-AMC

luv2bebrown said:


> ^^
> Yes the Europeans are being very hypocritical with their hyper-protectionism. But then the UAE too is highly protectionist too many aspects *cough "telecom" cough*
> 
> as always, it seems there are no real "good guys" here.



Hmm well, let me put it this way. The western European air carriers will lose some traffic now matter what. Lets look at the bigger picture, the gulf carriers are getting stronger, Turkish is getting better and better, and than you got alikes as PIA, Air India and so on..... There already is enough capacity. Let alone EK and EY. I would include Eastern Europe as well to that list. Places like Warsaw, Prague, Budapest have some transatlantic service. We may see some action from Bucharest, Belgrade as well. That is something that I see in the near future. kIEV/Aerosvit is another one. Aerosvit is already getting some Indian diaspora pax and flying them to the far East Via Kiev.


----------



## AltinD

YU-AMC said:


> That depends on each country since they are all different with different markets. Lets take Austrian for example; they could not make the flights work without Easten European diaspora living in Canada. You can tell with a naked eye. They operate a small 767 to Toronto-Pearson. It's about two decades old (OE-LAT). I am sure Austrian is going to be the first one to leave Toronto. They will not be able to put up with Alitalia's brand new A330 and LOT B787. Than again, Germany-Canada is a very different market. Lot of point to point traffic.


I have used Austrian to go to Toronto in 2006, but the plane was a A340 on both rounds .... and who in his right mind would fly Alitalia, unless is low-cost-carrier cheap and the pax are prepared to go without a meal and arrive without their lugages? LOT? Ecxept the Poles and Ukrainians, who'd use that?


----------



## AppleMac

Parisian Girl said:


> *An Emirates Airlines cargo plane at Dubai's Al Maktoum International. (Getty Images)*


LOL - the whale is notorious for being unable to carry any cargo :lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates goes green: Launches mobile boarding pass*

_*Hopes to save 550kg of paper in the first year of implementation*_

By Staff | Published Sunday, June 05, 2011












> Emirates has begun offering customers the option of receiving a mobile boarding pass on their internet-enabled mobile device, the world’s largest airline by passengers ferried said in a statement today.
> 
> The service, said the statement, is currently available only to passengers flying out of Dubai, and those who use the airline’s online check-in facility. Following the launch in Dubai, over 30 other mobile boarding pass-compliant airports have been identified for implementation across the airline’s network, the statement added without offering an implementation timeline.
> 
> Emirates reckons the use of mobile boarding passes will save a minimum of 550kg of paper in the first year of implementation. Across the Emirates Group, over 3.6m kg of paper and cardboard have been recycled in the financial year 2010-11.
> 
> “The launch of Emirates’ mobile boarding pass not only supports paperless travel and the reduction of paper waste, but also meets the demands of a new era of travellers, who seek a more sophisticated and efficient means of managing their business and leisure travel,” said Mohammed H Mattar - Divisional Senior Vice President Airport Services, Emirates.
> 
> “The mobile boarding pass puts flexibility and control completely in the hands of our customers, while making a small step towards reducing our environmental impact.”
> 
> Passengers can log on to the airline’s website and choose to receive a web-link to their mobile boarding pass by email or SMS, that displays a barcoded boarding pass on their internet-enabled phone.
> 
> The mobile boarding pass can be scanned and read directly at all check-in counters, airport security check points, Dubai immigration, Emirates First Class and Business Class lounges, and boarding gates, the statement said.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...ches-mobile-boarding-pass-2011-06-05-1.401152








AppleMac said:


> LOL - the whale is notorious for being unable to carry any cargo :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^I tried using the mobile boarding pass on Friday, but I was told by the security agent that it wouldn't be operational for a while - perhaps once C3 was complete.

I had suspected it work, so fortunately I also picked up the paper boarding passes.


----------



## YU-AMC

AltinD said:


> I have used Austrian to go to Toronto in 2006, but the plane was a A340 on both rounds .... and who in his right mind would fly Alitalia, unless is low-cost-carrier cheap and the pax are prepared to go without a meal and arrive without their lugages? LOT? Ecxept the Poles and Ukrainians, who'd use that?


There isn't any truth in any of that. Austrian flew their A340s back in 2006-2007, but a lot has changed since than. 

On Alitalia issue, You can not compare Rome market with Vienna. 35Mil Vs 17MiL. On top of that, there are three airlines serving Toronto-Rome market. (AC,AZ,TS) I fly Alitalia a lot and I love them. With their six weekly flights in the winter, they demolish Austrian in any way. Austrian brings down their rotations to only three or even two in the winter.(That's on a small B767) That's because they pick the pax from the EE and Balkans. Those guys can not afford to fly to their homelands in the winter and summer as well. After all, there isn't much to do in the Balkans during the winter that would justify flying there all the way from Canada. That's where Alitalia comes in with 6 weekly and pushes Austrian away. They are also getting brand new A330 as of the winter. Some of them already serving American cities.

LOT is also stepping up their game. They are getting brand new B787, and than you catch their new E170/E195 to your final destinations.


----------



## YU-AMC

AltinD said:


> and who in his right mind would fly Alitalia, unless is low-cost-carrier cheap and the pax are prepared to go without a meal and arrive without their lugages?


That sounds very stereotypical. In November of 2010, I went on a trip to Monte Carlo, Rome and Belgrade. So I pulled up the expedia to see what's going on, guess what? Austrian offered me a flight to Rome for $200 CAD less. I smiled and booked a direct flight to Rome. That is just to show you how eager Austrians are to fill up their planes in the winter. After all, I am a die hard Alitalia fan. They know that I fly with them a lot, and they sometimes upgrade me to the front cabin. I don't like Austrian because for them, I am like any other yoyo from the Balkans to fill their coach class. I give them five years tops before they depart for good. That is the fact! :cheers:


Now back to UAE aviation.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Flydubai set to dominate sector

By Aya Lowe, Staff Reporter
Published: 00:00 June 6, 2011
Gulf News

Dubai: Flydubai has achieved a 200 per cent increase in passengers in the two years it has been operating, with experts attributing its success to an effective pricing strategy, among other factors.

Speaking to Gulf News, Saj Ahmad, chief analyst at FBE Aerospace, said: "Flydubai is one of the most successful low cost airline launches in over 20 years. Critically, the unbundled fare policy it has, coupled with very low fares, has made it a consumer favourite.

"Essentially, customers only pay for what they want or what they need. Where some carriers have hidden charges, flydubai has a policy of laying out in black and white what you get and what you pay for."

Its aggressive expansion plan has resulted in a 78 per cent increase in the number of flights, 100 per cent increase in aircraft and 150 per cent increase in routes.

Ghaith Al Ghaith, CEO of flydubai, said: "Our strategy was to expand as quickly as possible, adding aircraft and destinations at a rapid pace to ensure we reached a critical mass in the shortest possible time. Today we have 16 aircraft and 36 operational destinations, making us the fastest growing start-up airline ever.

Effective strategy

"One of the biggest challenges for a new company is dealing with rapid expansion while ensuring the systems, procedures and staff are in place to maintain consistent levels of service."

Ahmad said flydubai's strategy enabled it to grow in fleet size without compromising on revenue.

"Flydubai's growth has been aggressive, but it has also been judicious. It is taking just five more 737-800s this year (less than one a month) and is focused more on growing frequencies between city pairs to give passengers more choice over when they can fly," he said.

"More flight options means lower fares and that in turn means aircraft make more money being in the air than parked on the ground," Ahmad added.

This growth now makes it the second largest carrier operating out of Dubai International Airport, according to Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports.

"By opening up new and previously untapped markets, flydubai is helping to bring in significant volumes of traffic from around the region to Dubai and beyond," he said.

The airline's network now covers the GCC, Middle East, North Africa, Indian sub-continent, Asia and some parts of Europe.

"A five-hour flight radius from Dubai puts the airline within reach of over two billion people — that is a staggeringly huge market with potential to be widely exploited and that's precisely what flydubai is doing: making the most of the market on its doorstep," said Ahmad.

The airline began operations on June 1, 2009, with Beirut as one of its first destinations. The vision for the airline was to provide a low-cost route from Dubai (Air Arabia already flew out of Sharjah) to popular routes such as the Leban-ese capital as well as to open up destinations such as Baku in Azerbaijan.

Wide network

"When you look at the 40 destinations the airline serves at present, it flies not only to busy hubs like Beirut and Damascus, but also to very under-served cities like Latakiya and Yekaterinburg, where high cost fares put customers off. Flydubai has come along and broken the mould and given passengers a much lower fare alternative," said Ahmad.

Between June 2010 to May 2011 flydubai recorded increases of 161 per cent for available seats per kilometre (ASKMs) and 181 per cent for revenue per kilometre (RPKM) over the previous 12 months. RPKM has grown further than ASKM which shows a continued growth in revenue.

As part of the airline's growth strategy, it has also invested in technology. Its 737-800s were the first among low-cost airlines to feature the Boeing Sky Interior equipped with the first touch screen HD (high definition) in-flight entertainment system.

"Flydubai and Air Arabia will continue to be leaders, but overall they will dominate the market and fringe players may just collapse," Ahmad said.

"We've seen RAK Airways bite the dust once before and their bizarre strategy this time around (of not being either a low-cost or full-cost airline) will cost them dearly. They are geographically isolated and demand to fly to Ras Al Khaimah, a niche market, is finite," he added.

Ahmad predicts flydubai's growth will not be as aggressive over the next year, but it will continue to dominate the markets it serves.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/flydubai-set-to-dominate-sector-1.817864

R


----------



## AltinD

YU-AMC said:


> There isn't any truth in any of that. Austrian flew their A340s back in 2006-2007


So which one it is? Did or did-not AUA ever flew the A340 to Toronto? :lol:


----------



## HateTorch

*Track flight*

Hello to those in the aviation industry, 

Refer to this site : http://www.flightradar24.com/

Is this really real-time ? Is it reliable ?
Where do they get all these data for real-time plotting ?


----------



## YU-AMC

AltinD said:


> So which one it is? Did or did-not AUA ever flew the A340 to Toronto? :lol:


Yes, they flew with the A340 birds back in 2005-2007. It had something to do with their lease on the A340 birds. Than again, the market has changed a lot since 05-06.... In those days we had Malev, CSA, Olympic and so on. They are all gone for good. That was also the era before the recession. Since this is UAE aviation, let me pitch in. The future of Austrian will depend on how bad EK attack Lufthansa. The only reason why Austrian is out there is because they are owned by LH. The big boys in Lufthansa want to control us in the Balkans. That's why you got Austrian to pick LH leftovers. Austrian is there to look after us in the Balkans so we don't come up with a bigger airline that can fly over the pond to Usa/Canada. That's how they retain the constant flow of our connecting pax from the Balkans/EE. No wonder why I always do my best to avoid LH and OS.


----------



## AltinD

When I fly, I only care about passanger's convinience. I don't care about the Airline name or who owns it.

PS: And since this is the UAE forum, I flew to Toronto with Austrian, from Dubai. I arranged to match the Vienna - Toronto leg of the journey with that of my father comming from Tirana, and on return I spent some days in Vienna on business.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/06/07/357652/iata-gulf-arguments-rumble-on.html

IATA gulf arguments rumble on.


----------



## noir-dresses

YU-AMC said:


> Yes, they flew with the A340 birds back in 2005-2007. It had something to do with their lease on the A340 birds. Than again, the market has changed a lot since 05-06.... In those days we had Malev, CSA, Olympic and so on. They are all gone for good. That was also the era before the recession. Since this is UAE aviation, let me pitch in. The future of Austrian will depend on how bad EK attack Lufthansa. The only reason why Austrian is out there is because they are owned by LH. The big boys in Lufthansa want to control us in the Balkans. That's why you got Austrian to pick LH leftovers. Austrian is there to look after us in the Balkans so we don't come up with a bigger airline that can fly over the pond to Usa/Canada. That's how they retain the constant flow of our connecting pax from the Balkans/EE. No wonder why I always do my best to avoid LH and OS.


Any body higher than six foot one should never fly Lufthansa, nor Austrian.

Od kud si stari ????


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/06/07/357652/iata-gulf-arguments-rumble-on.html
> 
> IATA gulf arguments rumble on.


I like Tim Clark's comment about the whole argument being like a broken record :tongue2:

Fail to understand why QA likes to repeatedly put itself in the same boat as EK...... They are both completely different and have totally different operational strategies as well. :bash:


----------



## noir-dresses

http://airlineroute.net/2011/06/07/ek-led-w11/

Looks like we have a new route unfolding for Emirates which will be St. Peters burg, Russia starting Nov 11th this year.

I'm still waiting to see what new North American destinations they will launch ?????


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> http://airlineroute.net/2011/06/07/ek-led-w11/
> 
> Looks like we have a new route unfolding for Emirates which will be St. Peters burg, Russia starting Nov 11th this year.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see what new North American destinations they will launch ?????


^^ Cool. 

As for North America, we all know that places like Seattle, Chicago, Miami, Boston, Orlando, Atlanta, Washington and Mexico City are on the cards, but when, who knows? :dunno:


----------



## Face81

More from the IATA summit in Singapore.....



> * World airlines back Emirates growth*
> 
> _Experts support more landing rights for gulf carriers during IATA Meeting _
> 
> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter Published: 00:00 June 7, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tim Clark, president of Emirates; Emirsyah Satar, president of Garuda Indonesia; Andres Conesa, CEO of Aeromexico; Antonio Vazquez Romero, chairman of Iberia and IAG and Australian minister Anthony Albanese at the IATA summit. _ *Image Credit: AP
> *
> 
> 
> *Singapore:* Emirates, along with other Gulf carriers such as Qatar Airways and Etihad Airways, has been seeking additional landing rights in key markets such as Canada, Germany, Australia and the UK. While the battle between the Gulf and the other major global carriers has been dragging on, no agreement has been reached.
> 
> Gulf News caught up exclusively with the chiefs of these carriers besides industry experts during the International Air Transport Association's (IATA) annual general meeting in Singapore yesterday to address the core issue troubling Middle Eastern as well as other carriers.
> 
> Willie Walsh, CEO of British Airways, said, "Europe does not need more regulations to stop Emirates' aggressive expansion. Emirates has been operating for almost 26 years now. We have competed with them for that long and are still competing with them. I have no issue with it, none whatsoever."
> 
> He said he does not have problems with the way Emirates is operating. "If there is an issue, it's one of jealousy because I would love to have the support they have from their government. In the Middle East, governments value the contribution that airlines make to their economies.
> 
> "In Europe, we are undervalued and overtaxed. I would love to operate in an environment where people fully appreciate the contribution that we make to national economies," he said.
> 
> Alan Joyce, Managing Director and CEO of Qantas Airways, said, "We have been coping well with the Middle Eastern carriers' expansion into Australia. They have a lot of capacity, a lot of opportunities for growth going forward. What we have been saying is that we just want a level playing field… There are opportunities around the world we would like to have and fly into markets. And there are a lot of markets that Qantas is restricted on. It would be great if we could get the freedom to fly everywhere and I think that would be ideal for Qantas' plans.
> 
> 
> *Competition*
> 
> "Emirates already has the capacity on the shelf. The only markets where we could compete against Emirates are the European markets and that represents less than 10 per cent of Qantas' total ASKs (available seat kilometres). We don't take any competitor activity for granted."
> 
> German carrier Lufthansa has been opposing additional traffic rights to Emirates on its home ground for some time.
> 
> Christoph Franz, Chairman and CEO of Deutsche Lufthansa, said, "It is exclusively the German government which is deciding [about Emirates' intentions to expand into Germany]. There are now four destinations in Germany open to Emirates, and Lufthansa has clearly expressed that Emirates is free to choose any of the four German markets to serve. They are even free to define their own capacity how to serve this — in terms of the number of frequencies.
> 
> "Emirates has been heavily advocating to fly to Berlin and my only comment is: ‘Please fly to Berlin.'
> 
> "Emirates has all the rights to fly to Berlin but the only problem is it's their fifth priority in Germany, and they don't want to give up any of the existing four destinations they are operating to at present.
> 
> "Does that threaten Lufthansa in any way? All major markets in Germany are already served by one or the other carriers from the Gulf, so we are used to the competition."
> 
> In responde, Tim Clark, President of Emirates, said, "We would like to go to Berlin and Stuttgart — obviously, to Berlin because it's the German capital and also the fastest growing city in the country. Berlin is spending $3-$4 billion on building a new airport and keeping all foreign carriers out. So that doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> 
> *Lufthansa issue*
> 
> "Lufthansa has been suggesting that we cancel either our Hamburg or Munich flights and trade that for Berlin or Stuttgart. But it won't make any sense for us to do that and it would probably upset all the stakeholders in the communities that we serve.
> 
> "We have rights for four [destinations] and it is quite generous, by the political standards. Germany is asking us to give up one destination for the other but we would rather not do that. Hopefully, people would understand that we would like to go to Berlin or Stuttgart… both preferably."
> 
> Akbar Al Baqer, CEO of Qatar Airways, said: "Foreign carriers are not able to bring standards up, not willing to take financial risks. So these are all excuses being made by them when they are not able to bring their standards up to their competitors' and offer the same level of services that we do. They are all afraid of our growth because we offer the highest standards to our customers.
> 
> "They [foreign carriers] shouldn't be concerned. It's the age of globalisation and free trade. Other carriers or countries are not allowing us traffic rights against contracts. We would like to offer trade opportunities to other countries and we want traffic rights in return.
> 
> 
> *Utilisation*
> 
> "Our utilisations are high and we are not really government-owned. Qatar Airways is a public-private partnership, while Emirates and Etihad are fully owned by the government, but governments are shareholders in our company. Plus, Qatar Airways and Emirates are going to be private. But the other side [other airlines] doesn't want to listen and sit down and see if there's a possible way to work together."
> 
> James Hogan, CEO of Etihad Airways, said: "We are no threat to Canadian airlines or to Canadian aviation. I am quite keen to get more in regard to traffic rights, but until they come, I have to work with what I have. We are keen to move to daily on Toronto, and then after that, see what other secondary cities to Canada that we could fly to. Going to a minimum of daily is key.


Source


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> ^^ Cool.
> 
> As for North America, we all know that places like Seattle, Chicago, Miami, Boston, Orlando, Atlanta, Washington and Mexico City are on the cards, but when, who knows? :dunno:


DXB - IAD, and DXB - ORD seem to be the front runners for North America.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> DXB - IAD, and DXB - ORD seem to be the front runners for North America.


IAD will probably be prioritised over ORD, if it's down to those two........


----------



## AltinD

Emirates is advertising reduce in prices for many destinations, but to a certain busy destination I checked, the "special" prices were already 20% higher then the regular price just a few months back.


----------



## Face81

Enjoy the pics of DXB and Minhad from space 

DXB (19/12/2010)









(28/5/2011) :cheers:









DXB looks really good in the second pic :colgate:

Source: Digital Globe
http://browse.digitalglobe.com/imagefinder/main.jsp


----------



## noir-dresses

http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-budgeting/article/112825/stingiest-airlines-redeem-miles-wsj

Stingiest airlines redeem miles.

I forgot to post this a few weeks ago. Emirates ranks among one of the worst airlines when it comes to frequent fly-er programs.

A lot of loyal EK customers are asking them selves what's the point of being loyal to Emirates these days.

It all started with the Saver/Flex fares, basically this system was a slap in the face. Then the over crowded Emirates lounges around the world that made Emirates Skywards Gold Card holders no longer have the privilege of bringing a guest with them to a lounge. Weight restrictions on baggage. 

They are starting to loose their hard core loyal passengers.

I remember when EK had that personal touch, now its just about packing them in, and making as much money as possible. I guess that's what happens when accountants have their say in the airline industry.


----------



## LoverOfDubai

Face81, that's an airbase. Not Al Maktoum International Airport (JXB).


----------



## Imre

LoverOfDubai said:


> Face81, that's an airbase. Not Al Maktoum International Airport (JXB).


You right,JXB is here: 










Source: dubai-world-central.com


----------



## Imre

*Al Minhad Air Base* 










(nautilus.org)


----------



## SA BOY

so much for 7 eer 6 eer 1 runway


----------



## SA BOY

noir-dresses said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-budgeting/article/112825/stingiest-airlines-redeem-miles-wsj
> 
> Stingiest airlines redeem miles.
> 
> I forgot to post this a few weeks ago. Emirates ranks among one of the worst airlines when it comes to frequent fly-er programs.
> 
> A lot of loyal EK customers are asking them selves what's the point of being loyal to Emirates these days.
> 
> It all started with the Saver/Flex fares, basically this system was a slap in the face. Then the over crowded Emirates lounges around the world that made Emirates Skywards Gold Card holders no longer have the privilege of bringing a guest with them to a lounge. Weight restrictions on baggage.
> 
> They are starting to loose their hard core loyal passengers.
> 
> I remember when EK had that personal touch, now its just about packing them in, and making as much money as possible. I guess that's what happens when accountants have their say in the airline industry.


1000% agree, im a serious Business class flyer ,do about 30 + international flights a year (all long haul), clock about 200 000 tier miles and have been doing it for about 5 years. EK upgrades suck, can never get one on the day you need it (even over 6 months out) and then pay full fair business and find the cabin only 50% full on the flight "had no upgradeable seats on". In the old days if there was a business class seat and it wasnet sold when you tried to upgrade , viola you got it, now it seems there are limited seats available for upgrades per flight even being a "super gold"as in not just gold but making gold by 2nd week of Febuary. Leaving Dubai now, have 600 000 odd miles so will just blow them on first class flights to get rid of them, back to Star alliance for me.


----------



## Face81

SA BOY said:


> so much for 7 eer 6 eer 1 runway


Rome was not built in a day. JXB has an estimated completion date of 2050, so don't hold your breath!


----------



## Face81

LoverOfDubai said:


> Face81, that's an airbase. Not Al Maktoum International Airport (JXB).


Oops! Yeah! Sorry, you're right


----------



## Face81

Looks like our suspicions were correct..... JXB will be used to expand Dubai's aviation capacity... Initially atleast.....



> * New passenger terminal set to open for private jets next year*
> 
> Dubai's new airport, Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International, to open for business with private jets next year
> 
> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter Published: 00:00 June 8, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Newly-appointed International Air Transport Association Director-General Tony Tyler addresses IATA’s 67th annual general meeting and World Air Transport Summit in Singapore_
> 
> Singapore: The passenger terminal at Dubai's new airport — Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International, will now open for business with private and corporate jets next year rather than for full service carriers, according to Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports, the operator of DWC and Dubai International.
> 
> "That's likely to be the situation that we will open the facility initially for the general aviation community. We are now licensed to accommodate private jets at Dubai World Central airport," Griffiths told Gulf News yesterday on the sidelines of the IATA annual general meeting.
> 
> He added that while no other deals have yet been signed with any corporate or private jet operators, in one major deal, Al Futtaim is building a corporate jet facility at the new airport.
> 
> Al Futtaim Services Company signed a contract with DWC in December last year under which Al Futtaim, in a joint venture with a leading business jet operator in Europe, will provide a wide range of general aviation services at Dubai's new airport.
> 
> "We are looking to advance the plans for general aviation at DWC. We would like to be able to open the doors for private and corporate jets before then. That is because clearly the congestion at Dubai International is getting to the stage where that market, which is very time sensitive, needs some predictability," Griffiths said.
> 
> Asked about the exact opening period for the airport's passenger terminal next year, he said: "We don't have an exact timeline for them to start operating next year from the new airport at the moment. But I imagine we will have the final decision about the exact date by October this year," adding that the 2012 opening is on track for the passenger terminal at DWC.
> 
> The airport body, meanwhile, is in the process of making recruitments for things like fire service and the engineering support teams to be able to open that, he said.
> 
> He also pointed out that at the DWC airport at the moment, even though it has got only one runway, the "time slots are much more widely available" than they are at Dubai International because of the growth of the airlines. "We have got around 150 airlines operating from Dubai International currently. So we have got to find the capacity from somewhere," he said.


Source


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ns-performance-through-thrust-and-design.html

A350-1000 gains performance through thrust, and design.

I'm sure Tim Clark is happy to hear this news since he was pushing Airbus for this change.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*flydubai connects with the capital*



> 2011-06-08 19:22:04
> 
> WAM DUBAI, Jun 08th, 2011 (WAM)--flydubai, Dubai's pioneering low cost airline, has announced the launch of a dedicated bus service for those wishing to travel from Abu Dhabi and Al Ain to Dubai International Airport's Terminal 2.
> 
> Starting on Wednesday, June 15, 2011, flydubai's new bus service will operate four times a day to Abu Dhabi and three times a day to Al Ain.


http://www.wam.ae/servlet/Satellite..._E_Layout&parent=Query&parentid=1135099399852


----------



## williamX

*Emirates flight to Saint-Petersburg*

I've been waiting this news since year 2001:



> Emirates to serve St Petersburg
> 
> 7 June, 2011
> 
> DUBAI, U.A.E., 7th June 2011: Emirates is to launch flights deeper into Russia by starting services to St Petersburg, which will become the most northerly point on the airline's network.
> 
> The port city, lying on the Baltic coast and sometimes referred to as Russia's 'Northern Capital,' will be served from 1st November with a daily flight from Dubai.
> 
> A combination of Airbus A340-300 and A330-200 will be deployed on the route, offering First, Business and Economy Class travel. EK flight 137 will depart Dubai at 1035hrs, arriving in St Petersburg at 1615hrs. The return flight leaves St Petersburg at 1745 and lands in Dubai at 0035hrs the next day.
> 
> The airline currently operates a double daily flight to Moscow and has been flying to the Russian capital since 2003.
> 
> "We see great potential in Russia and the success of our Moscow flights has demonstrated that there is still demand from this market," commented His Highness Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group.
> 
> "We have been considering launching a non-stop service to St Petersburg for some time and we believe that the conditions are now right to do so. This is a city which attracts many tourists and cruise visitors every year because of its grand architecture, arts and culture and fascinating history," added Sheikh Ahmed.
> 
> St Petersburg is estimated to be the third largest city in Europe with a population of around 4.6 million residents. Passenger demand is expected to be mostly tourist driven, but also boosted by the oil and manufacturing sectors and from the city's significant expatriate community.
> 
> The UAE is a major destination for Russian tourists and investors and thousands have made it their home. The new St Petersburg service will further satisfy that demand, while providing better links with key markets across Asia.
> 
> As one of the few wide-body operators serving St Petersburg, Emirates SkyCargo will be able to offer increased options to the market.
> http://www.emirates.com/ae/english/about/news/news_detail.aspx?article=682258&offset=0


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> Emirates is advertising reduce in prices for many destinations, but to a certain busy destination I checked, the "special" prices were already 20% higher then the regular price just a few months back.


I got an email today from them , they said 15 % discount , summer promotion etc..

Dubai -Vienna only for 3150 AED which is just joke , I have never paid more then 2500 AED for that route


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ns-performance-through-thrust-and-design.html
> 
> A350-1000 gains performance through thrust, and design.
> 
> I'm sure Tim Clark is happy to hear this news since he was pushing Airbus for this change.



Airbus would be fools to NOT design their aircraft according to the needs of their customers!

they can save billions in development costs by freezing the design, but what's the point if airlines stop (or start cancelling) orders?


----------



## aravinda

Does anyone have more info on EK213's high speed RTO at DXB last night? Apparently runway was closed due to the landing gear catching fire due to the RTO.


----------



## AppleMac

aravinda said:


> Does anyone have more info on EK213's high speed RTO at DXB last night? Apparently runway was closed due to the landing gear catching fire due to the RTO.


The gear did not catch fire. There was an RTO due to a tire sparating and causing damage to the aircraft. As a result of the heavy braking all main wheels deflated due to the heat and the fire service used water/foam to prevent any fire.


----------



## noir-dresses

AppleMac said:


> The gear did not catch fire. There was an RTO due to a tire sparating and causing damage to the aircraft. As a result of the heavy braking all main wheels deflated due to the heat and the fire service used water/foam to prevent any fire.


Emirates Boeing 777-200, flight EK-213 from Dubai (United Arab Emirates) to Houston,TX (USA), rejected takeoff from Dubai at high speed after at least one nose gear tyre burst. The airplane came to a stop about 2000 feet short of the runway end with both nose gear tyres burst, responding emergency services needed to cool down the overheated and smoking brakes.

The runway was closed until the aircraft could be towed off the runway.

The Boeing 777-200 registration A6-EWF resumed the flight departing Dubai with a delay of 8 hours. 

acknowledgement:

http://avherald.com/h?article=43dd5ee3&opt=0


----------



## noir-dresses

Chicago and Washington might be announced soon.

Emirates are hiring sales managers amongst other staff for both locations on their careers website......


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Building the world’s largest aircraft in just 30 seconds*

_*Dubai’s Emirates airline does it*_

By Staff | Published Friday, June 10, 2011









Picture courtesy: (FLIGHTGLOBAL)



> How much time do you think it takes to build the world’s largest aeroplane Airbus A380? May be weeks or months. No it takes less than a minute.
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates airline has done it in 30 seconds.
> 
> Emirates – which has placed order for 90 A380s– built its 91st on a film set in a 30-second advertisement in South Africa.
> 
> The video shows that actor Maxim Delu plays the role of a flight attendant and is shown wheeling a drink trolley down the aisle while the A380 is put together around him.
> 
> According to aviation magazine Flightglobal website the shooting involved a full-scale fuselage barrel of the A380, on which to film the basic nose-to-tail walk, while the engines, detailed internal fittings and background were filled in afterwards with computer-generated jiggery-pokery.
> 
> The advertisement reveals six continents contribute to build one A380 which supports creation of 200,000 direct and indirect jobs


http://www.emirates247.com/business...rcraft-in-just-30-seconds-2011-06-10-1.402035







Video courtesy: (FLIGHTGLOBAL)


----------



## noir-dresses

This post was from Captain Lieutenant on flyertalk, and gives some insight to EKs North American expansion.

To all...

Not sure if you folks knew that the US FAA did an inspection of the UAE GCAA (its equivalent) back some months. 

Most people here in Dubai at EK think the inspection is complete and passed. Well, I can tell you in fact, the inspection is complete BUT the results have NOT been announced yet! It is still entirely possible there is an issue yet to be resolved with the GCAA. And realize too, it's not an inspection at EK or EY, it's all of the UAE. 

This may be why we haven't heard any new US routes lately. I know most of you realize the possibility of a "downgrade" is there from category 1 to 2 (Category 3 was done away with some time ago). If a country's aviation authority (GCAA or any other) gets downgraded, they can no longer add any NEW routes to cities in the US. This does not restrict them from adding to the current and existing routes already in the US... eg IAH and LAX went double daily back late last year shortly after this FAA inspection.

EK Flight crew member


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2011/06/bca_vision_06_09_11.html

Vision for the future, and a good find on Boeing's site.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^In the words of Gordon Ramsey, that A380 ad was f***ing delicious.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^I really liked that advert! Its great to see Emirates change their adverts. I think the last time they did so was in 2008. Although its strange it took so long to make the advert, since they hired the advert company _Strawberry Frog _almost a year ago.


----------



## bizzybonita

Great Vid ... Thanks Parisian Girl for sharing


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Chicago and Washington might be announced soon.
> 
> Emirates are hiring sales managers amongst other staff for both locations on their careers website......


Excellent bit of investigation!


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> This post was from Captain Lieutenant on flyertalk, and gives some insight to EKs North American expansion.
> 
> To all...
> 
> Not sure if you folks knew that the US FAA did an inspection of the UAE GCAA (its equivalent) back some months.
> 
> Most people here in Dubai at EK think the inspection is complete and passed. Well, I can tell you in fact, the inspection is complete BUT the results have NOT been announced yet! It is still entirely possible there is an issue yet to be resolved with the GCAA. And realize too, it's not an inspection at EK or EY, it's all of the UAE.
> 
> This may be why we haven't heard any new US routes lately. I know most of you realize the possibility of a "downgrade" is there from category 1 to 2 (Category 3 was done away with some time ago). If a country's aviation authority (GCAA or any other) gets downgraded, they can no longer add any NEW routes to cities in the US. This does not restrict them from adding to the current and existing routes already in the US... eg IAH and LAX went double daily back late last year shortly after this FAA inspection.
> 
> EK Flight crew member


Hmmm........

Speculation is never a good thing. Let's keep our finger's crossed!


----------



## Face81

*Congested airspace 'threat to growth' says Dubai Airports chief*

Ivan Gale 

Jun 14, 2011 


Dubai has too many planes flying above and too few resolutions to the problem on the ground.

Air traffic management is the single biggest threat to the growth of the region's airlines, the chief executive of Dubai Airports said.

The rise of the Gulf carriers, including Emirates Airline, Qatar Airways and Etihad Airways, is putting huge strains not only on airport infrastructure but also on civil aviation administrators managing the area's airspace.

The number of flights in and out of Dubai are forecast to rise 82 per cent in 10 years, and the airport operator urged regional governments to address a co-ordinated approach to managing airspace in the same way they have discussed regional rail networks and a central bank.

"We simply cannot wait for the political wheels to grind so slowly," said Paul Griffiths. The chief executive of Dubai Airports was speaking at the Civil Air Navigation Services Organisation's (Canso) annual meeting in Bangkok yesterday. "We have to recognise that working together is the only way forward."

Aircraft movements in Dubai are now five times more numerous than 25 years ago, growing from 63,000 in 1985 to more than 307,000 last year. By 2020 aircraft movements in the emirate are forecast to surpass 560,000, with passenger numbers climbing to 98.5 million. Around that time Emirates Airline alone will be operating a fleet of 250 jets, up from 150 today and just 75 five years ago. Similar growth plans are being followed by other Gulf airlines.

"Previously most of aviation's congestion problems have existed on the ground, now the biggest strategic threat to the growth of aviation is in the air, Mr Griffiths said. "Bottlenecks are looming on the horizon."

Dubai Airports is finalising a detailed strategy to expand airspace capacity over the next decade.

Measures being considered include adjusting the sequencing of arrivals and departures, redesigning route structures and making better use of technologies such as performance-based navigation and communication navigation and surveillance systems that help aircraft to fly more efficiently.

Dubai Airports is also leading a joint Middle East airspace study in co-ordination with Canso, the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) and Dubai Civil Aviation Authority to work "across borders" to optimise the region's airspace structure, the operator said.

"We have an outdated route structure, fragmented airspace and there is a lack of effective co-ordination on a regional scale," Mr Griffiths said.

The GCAA has sought to manage its airspace through new high-tech systems and procedures. It has also forged agreements with neighbouring states and the UAE military, which controls wide swathes of the country's airspace.

Last month, the GCAA and Bahrain approved another "airway" for airlines to fly between the two countries, designated M600. "This airway would reduce traffic congestion, controller and pilot workload and enhance airspace capacity, which will improve air traffic safety," the federal agency said.

In 2009 the GCAA opened a Dh300 million (US$81.6m) air traffic control headquarters at the Sheikh Zayed Centre in Abu Dhabi, designed to handle projected increases in traffic for the next two decades.

The agency has also reached agreement with the Armed Forces to use previously restricted military airspace, including a corridor for commercial flights to and from Yemen and Africa.

http://www.thenational.ae/featured-...ce-threat-to-growth-says-dubai-airports-chief


----------



## Face81

EK's next new route announced: Baghdad from November 13.

So we've got St. Petersburg and Baghdad so far. Next three please.........


----------



## Parisian Girl

*IndiGo to begin Dubai flights from September*



> By Reuters | Published Tuesday, June 14, 2011
> 
> Budget carrier IndiGo plans to start international operations to Dubai, Bangkok and Singapore from September this year, and will deploy 8-9 aircraft to service these routes, a top official said on Tuesday.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/wor...ai-flights-from-september-2011-06-14-1.402788


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi airport cuts 85% off parking fee*



> By WAM | Published Tuesday, June 14, 2011
> 
> Skypark, Abu Dhabi International Airport's parking facility, will have a special promotional offer for customers parking at the airport during the busy summer period starting at Dh99 for 5 days. The promotional rate will run through the summer from 15 June until 15 September, and represents savings of up to 85 per cent. Moreover, special prices also apply for stays longer than 5 days.
> 
> Bader Al Rashedi, Head of Car Park and Transportation Services at Adac, said: "We are excited to bring this offer back for the Summer period to ensure customers can park safely and conveniently at the airport - and at a saving of up to 85 per cent on normal rates. It is mostly beneficial for our travellers from other emirates as it would give them a cost effective option for flying from Abu Dhabi."
> 
> Al Rashedi added: "Passengers can benefit from Skypark's convenient facilities and park their cars minutes away from their flight; for a maximum stay of up to 60 days".
> 
> The facility provides customers with a secure, covered and temperature controlled parking space.
> 
> Travellers planning to take advantage of the summer parking offer are required to pre-book 24 hours in advance by visiting the website and prior to 31 August.


http://www.emirates247.com/lifestyl...t-cuts-85-off-parking-fee-2011-06-14-1.402808


----------



## Parisian Girl

*First Emirati female co-pilot joins Etihad*












> By WAM | Published Monday, June 13, 2011
> 
> Etihad Airways is celebrating the success of its first Emirati female to graduate from the airline's cadet programme as a co-pilot.
> 
> Salma Al Baloushi operated her first flight as a first officer on Thursday, June 9, on flight EY 091 from Abu Dhabi to Athens.
> 
> Captain Richard Hill, Chief Operations Officer of Etihad Airways, said: "This is a proud time for Abu Dhabi and Etihad Airway.
> 
> "Salma is a leader in our expanding female Emirati community and will be an example for her colleagues to follow. We wish her the best of luck in her career as she joins us in the rank of First Officer on Etihad's Airbus A320 fleet." Salma joined Etihad in 2007 as part of the airline's second group of cadet pilots. She completed her initial training at the Horizon International Flight Academy in Al Ain, studying the basics of flying, navigation and various associated technical subjects. Salma successfully completed 750 hours of classroom tuition and 205 hours of flight training in single and multi-engine aircraft. During this time, she passed the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority's theoretical knowledge and flying exams.
> 
> Following over two years of training, Salma received her wings and was promoted to Second Officer.
> 
> Salma later continued her training at the Etihad Training Academy, completing further ground school technical and aircraft systems training. Salma also spent much time in Etihad's A320 full-flight simulator as well as training in the development of non-technical skills applicable to working in a multi-crew environment. After approximately 18 months, she completed her final checks and was qualified as Etihad's first Emirati female A320 co-pilot, graduating to the rank of First Officer alongside nine male colleagues.
> 
> Salma Al Baloushi said: "It was such an honor to be awarded with the rank of First Officer. We all worked extremely hard to reach this point and my family, who have fully supported me from day one, are extremely proud of me. I can only hope my accomplishment encourages many of my Emirati sisters and brothers to push the boundaries and reach their goals." Etihad currently has five UAE national female pilots training to fly for the airline.
> 
> The airline recently recruited over 85 UAE national cadet pilots in its expanding flying program. In addition to the cadet pilot program, Etihad Airways' Emiratisation initiatives focus on two other streams which include the technical engineering development program and graduate management development program. Etihad also recently launched a call centre in Al Ain, managed and operated by only UAE national women.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...ale-co-pilot-joins-etihad-2011-06-13-1.402625


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/06/14/357947/pictures.html

Found this video that will be presented next week at the Paris Airshow.

Airbus's future cabin for the future. We can expect EK has their eye on this, very cool.


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> Airbus would be fools to NOT design their aircraft according to the needs of their customers!
> 
> they can save billions in development costs by freezing the design, but what's the point if airlines stop (or start cancelling) orders?


http://www.flightglobal.com/article...revamps-trent-xwb-to-aid-a350-1000-range.html

A little more on the A350-1000 redesign.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/06/14/357947/pictures.html
> 
> Found this video that will be presented next week at the Paris Airshow.
> 
> Airbus's future cabin for the future. We can expect EK has their eye on this, very cool.


It looks like those spaceships in the Halo games.


----------



## noir-dresses

What do guys think we make some predictions before the Paris Airshow next week. These are mine, I will also include Fly Dubai, Etihad, and Qatar.

Emirates.

Some sort of indication that if Airbus wants more A380 orders Germany must loosen up a little with EK expansion.
EKs plans for the A350, will they turn all the orders into 1000 variants, comments on up grades, what they will do with the pending 50 options, show frustration over delay, and demand penalties.
Press Boeing for 77W replacement.
EK could show interest in 748 just to fire warning shots at Airbus.
Maybe order a few more 77Ws because of 350 delay.
Speak a little on countries who a protectionist.
Push Airbus to build A380-900 version.
Might reveal which US destinations are next.

Etihad

Just might order more planes.
Might show interest in joining an alliance.

Fly Dubai

Press Boeing for 737 replacement aircraft.
Might order more planes.

Qatar

Will order more A380's, and 320 NEO aircraft.
Slam protectionist countries.
Reveal plans for an IPO.
Talk about their 35 percent stake in Cargolux.
Delay 330 conversion to freighter program because of delayed A350.
Press Airbus for serious 330 conversion program.
Might order C Series aircraft.
Show off their new up coming airport.

UAE

Show intentions to buy Rafale fighter jets.


----------



## Face81

^^ i think EK will announce intentions to buy more planes, but hold off on a formal announcement till the Dubai airshow, perhaps??


----------



## Face81

From the Evening Standard last week 










PS - Sorry about the poor quality image. It's a rubbish quality paper, so the resolution is not that great, but you get the idea


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/article...revamps-trent-xwb-to-aid-a350-1000-range.html
> 
> A little more on the A350-1000 redesign.


fantastic. I really think Airbus is going to win out over Boeing in the long term.

what I'd really like to see is an A380 built with 787 airframe technology.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Isn't the A380 the plane with most usage of composite then any other plane except the 787?


----------



## noir-dresses

AltinD said:


> ^^ Isn't the A380 the plane with most usage of composite then any other plane except the 787?


The 787s fuselage, and wings are all composite material. The new Airbus A350 will also have composite fuselage, and wings.

The A380 has aluminum fuselage, and wings, it was a few years late for the new technology even though it has a lot of composite on the aircraft.


----------



## noir-dresses

Lets also not forget the 787, and A350 have new generation engines that are much more fuel efficient, quieter, greener.

The new 747-800 stretch will have the 787 engines on it, and when Airbus bring out the new A380-900 stretch it will also have the new A350 engines on it as well.


----------



## AltinD

noir-dresses said:


> The 787s fuselage, and wings are all composite material. The new Airbus A350 will also have composite fuselage, and wings.
> 
> The A380 has aluminum fuselage, and wings, it was a few years late for the new technology even though it has a lot of composite on the aircraft.


I know, but from the planes currently in service, the A380 is the one with the most composite panels (which is what I said).


----------



## noir-dresses

AltinD said:


> I know, but from the planes currently in service, the A380 is the one with the most composite panels (which is what I said).


Yup your right on that one. The new 747-800 stretch that's been in the testing for certification stage for the last year has composite wings believe it, or not even though the original design is over 40 years old now.


----------



## luv2bebrown

yeah I mean despite the A380's technological achievements, the main contributing factor to its efficiency is actually its scale.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...1000-delayed-to-2017-as-rolls-raises-xwb.html

Paris report, A350-1000 delayed to 2017 as Rolls raises XWB.

Yes a little late, but this machine is turning into what EK always wanted. More thrust, more range, higher weight. This will be one of EKs work horses in the future with at least 120 frames, and I wouldn't be surprised if EK just stick with the 1000 version, honestly the 900 is already to small for them.


----------



## Tom_Green

In 2005 i flew with Emeritaes from Frankfurt over Dubai to Osaka. That flight cost me just 700€. Now Emirates wants 1500€ for the same flight. WTF?

Does anyone know when Emriates or Etihad will offer some cheap flights?


----------



## AltinD

^^ It's not going to happen. They already have problems with the German goverment as it is. They were even forced to raise their Business ZClass prices to match those of Lufthansa, or get fined considerably.


----------



## smussuw

^^ good, why do we in the UAE have to pay the highest fares


----------



## AltinD

^^ Because that's how the global Aviation industry works. Direct flight more expensive then one with stopover. More passanger starting journeys from an Airport, cheapper tickets for flights starting there.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^^
there's an even simpler answer... its because people in the UAE will pay those fares.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi named 'Best Airport in Middle East'*



> by ASC Staff on June 19, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi International Airport (ADIA) has been presented with the “Best Airport in the Middle East” and the “Best Airport for Tax Free Shopping, Globally” awards in the Business Destinations Travel Awards 2011.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-6090-abu-dhabi-named-best-airport-in-middle-east/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^True, but sometimes Emirates' fares are too high and you have too look at other options. Its better (in terms of price) to just fly with Qatar Airways or even Gulf Air rather than Emirates. Also Etihad is not bad either in terms of prices. I've flown Qatar Airways a couple of times, and i find there service very good and each time the stop over at Doha is less than 3 hours. The only bad thing is Doha airport. Gulf Air i've never flown, but the prices are cheaper. And Etihad i've flown twice but i haven't had a very good experience. When my sister visited, she flew from Chicago with Etihad and she said the service and food was quite good and was better than Emirates. Abu Dhabi airport T3 where Etihad also operates from is nice, and there is less walking but the T1 which Etihad still operates is really bad. Another option that people go for is Turkish Airways which seems to have cheaper tickets as well. I've flew with them once (it was a codeshare with Etihad) and although the plane was old, and the toilet smelled like vomit, the food was excellent. Istanbul airport was fine, but it was really huge, so there was a lot of walking from the check in to the gate (i had to run for 20 minutes to get to the gate, and i was the last passenger to board).


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^well yeah if someone is a very price conscious consumer (like me), they will look for the best value. But with consistent load factors of around 80%, theres still plenty of people willing to pay those higher fares just to fly with EK. the company makes more money with 80% load and higher fares than 100% load with lower fares.

on a side note, i'm seeing some vacancies for EK positions in Chicago and Washington DC. I think we can expect to see these 2 cities come online.


----------



## Tom_Green

What sucks more is that flights to Singapore are much cheaper. I could fly with Saudi Arabian for 560€ to Singapore (to Osaka with China Eastern 814€). 

Why is there such a competition? I don`t see Etihad, Emirates Qatar Airways competing for Seoul, Osaka or Taiphei. 

The oil price is falling, maybe i should wait. China Eastern sucks. i don`t want to flight with them again.

smussuw: The fares should fall. We all should pay less.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai airport bids invited*

*Project includes a new departures and check-in hall at Terminal 2*

Staff

June 20, 2011

*D*ubai Aviation City Corporation (DACC) has today invited contractors to submit tenders for the third phase of expansion of the Dubai International Airport.

According to adverts placed in local newspapers, the DACC is inviting prequalification submissions for the superstructure, MEP (mechanical, electrical, and plumbing), SAS, finishes and site works for the Terminal 2 expansion at the Dubai International Airport.

The project is a multi-phased addition and refurbishment of the existing terminal 2 facility at Dubai International Airport, and includes the addition of a new departures and check-in hall, as well as refurbishment of the existing lounges, baggage and arrival halls.

Closing date for submissions is noon, June 23, 2011.

http://www.emirates247.com/business/dubai-airport-bids-invited-2011-06-20-1.403664


----------



## luv2bebrown

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...-7-billion-order-for-six-boeing-777s-1.824028

did Qatar just get ripped off, or did they buy 777s made of pure gold with diamond coated spinning rims? or did GN needlessly put a 5 into that headline?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^haha, the 5 is a typo. Nothing really big from Qatar Airways or any gulf airline. I read on Gulf News that they were not ready to make there A380 order and some other Airbus orders in time for the Paris Airshow. I guess they will wait for the Dubai Airshow to make any orders.


----------



## Face81

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> *Project includes a new departures and check-in hall at Terminal 2*
> 
> Staff
> 
> June 20, 2011
> 
> *D*ubai Aviation City Corporation (DACC) has today invited contractors to submit tenders for the third phase of expansion of the Dubai International Airport.
> 
> According to adverts placed in local newspapers, the DACC is inviting prequalification submissions for the superstructure, MEP (mechanical, electrical, and plumbing), SAS, finishes and site works for the Terminal 2 expansion at the Dubai International Airport.
> 
> The project is a multi-phased addition and refurbishment of the existing terminal 2 facility at Dubai International Airport, and includes the addition of a new departures and check-in hall, as well as refurbishment of the existing lounges, baggage and arrival halls.
> 
> Closing date for submissions is noon, June 23, 2011.
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/business/dubai-airport-bids-invited-2011-06-20-1.403664


From the dubai guys.....



THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> tender for T2 is out...and the deadline is 23/6/11...this was in todays GN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai launches sixth Saudi flight*









A FlyDubai airplane approaches the tarmac of Dubai International Airport. FlyDubai is a low cost carrier budget airline operating from Dubai Airport Terminal 2. (FILE)



> By Bindu Suresh Rai | Published Monday, June 20, 2011
> 
> Low cost airline flydubai has announced its 41st route, with the launch of new flights to Dammam, Saudi Arabia, commencing July 17.
> 
> The carrier, which is targeting a 140 per cent capacity growth in 2011, according CEO Ghaith Al Ghaith, is en route to achieving their targets as it enters Saudi’s Eastern Province, which is a valuable oil producing region.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...unches-sixth-saudi-flight-2011-06-20-1.403691


----------



## Face81

Just seen the new Emirates ad on UK television......... The tag line is " A friend of Europe"  

It's a great ad!


----------



## Face81

^^ And here's the "behind the scenes" mini documentary for the ad 






Great stuff! :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ It was just as great in post #3214 as well.


----------



## Face81

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ It was just as great in post #3214 as well.


ha ha! You beat me to it  

Well atleast I can say that I saw it on UK television for the first time last night :tongue2:

Still, love the ad! :cheers:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai International Passenger Traffic Rises 8.8% in May*

21 June 2011

*D*ubai Airports today released May traffic figures for Dubai International which show passenger numbers increased 8.8 per cent year on year.

May passenger numbers topped 3.97 million, up 325,000 or 8.8 per cent compared to 3.65 million passengers who passed through the airport during the same month in 2010. The year to date traffic stands at 20.5 million, an increase of 8.6 per cent over the corresponding period in 2010. Aircraft movements for the month totalled 26,969 up 4.6 per cent from 25,790 recorded during the same period last year.

The AGCC recorded the largest increase in total passenger numbers in May up 28.3 per cent (+139,717 passengers), followed by the Indian subcontinent (+72,394 up 8 per cent), Western Europe (+24,561 up 3.4 per cent) and Asia Pacific (+24,461 up 13.3 per cent). In terms of percentage growth, Eastern Europe again led the way in May rising 381 per cent, albeit from a low base. Russia and CIS benefited from flydubai’s ongoing expansion into that region with traffic increasing 20.6 per cent on the back of traffic growth to Moscow, Kiev, Yekaterinburg and Samara. Middle East passenger traffic, still suffering from political instability in the region, fell 5.6 per cent in May. Traffic volumes to North America showed a strong increase of 17.7 per cent due to Emirates’ doubling its frequencies to Houston and Los Angeles from once to twice daily.

In terms of cargo volumes Dubai International handled 187,905 tonnes of international air freight in May, down 0.5 per cent from the 188,837 tonnes recorded during the same period in 2010. The year to date freight volume has reached 874,584 tonnes, a contraction of 0.3 per cent compared to 877,375 tonnes for the corresponding period last year.

“Passenger volumes are on course to top 51 million by year end which should put us hot on the trail of Hong Kong International as the world’s third busiest airport for international passenger traffic,” said Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports. “By 2015 we expect to overtake London Heathrow for the number one spot when passenger numbers surpass 75 million.”

http://www.dubaiairport.com/EN/MEDIA-CENTRE/Pages/press-releases.aspx?id=52


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I was hoping that DXB would pass the 4 million mark every month now, but it slightly fell short in May.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Emirates to establish an Engine repair and overhaul facility in Dubai*

21 June, 2011

*Over 300 engines to be serviced annually*

*E*mirates Airline has unveiled plans for the construction of the most technologically-advanced Engine Overhaul Shop in Asia. 

The state-of-the-art Engine Shop will complement the present Test Cell Facility in Dubai and will be constructed on a 90,000 square meter piece of land at an estimated cost of US $120 million. The growth of the Emirates fleet and the subsequent number of operating engines have necessitated the need for an in-house Engine Shop in Dubai to provide the most cost-effective, efficient engine maintenance.









_Emirates engine being serviced.
_
“The establishment of an Engine Shop reemphasizes Emirates’ commitment to provide the highest standard of in-house maintenance to its fleet, utilizing best practices,” said His Highness Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum. “The Engine Shop will create over 500 new job opportunities, with a large percentage of these to be occupied by UAE nationals.” 

The Engine Shop will have the capability of performing 300 engine repairs per annum for the GE90 and GP7000 engines fitted to the B777 and A380 aircraft. This announcement represents another milestone for Emirates Engineering in their efforts to increase engine maintenance capability in terms of volume and repairs. It is anticipated that construction will commence by first quarter of 2012 and commissioned by the fourth quarter of 2014. 

Emirates has signed a Letter of Intent with General Electric (GE) to oversee the design and construction of the Shop using the most advanced technology, equipment and best practices in the industry. 

“We are very pleased and proud to be working with Emirates in supporting the building of the Engine Shop and to use GE expertise in this field to introduce best industry practices in managing engine repairs,” said Mr Muhammad Al-Lamadani, Senior Executive Sales, VP GE International Inc.

http://www.emirates.com/ae/english/about/news/news_detail.aspx?article=685261&offset=0


----------



## noir-dresses

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/rafale-spearheads-dassault-s-growth-1.824258

Funny nobody posted this, looks like the Rafael fighter will make big news at the DAS.

Also, has any body noticed how well the 320neo family is selling, out of this world ?


----------



## noir-dresses

Besides Qatars six 777W orders on the first day, it looks like most of the middle east airlines are keeping a low profile. Could it just be that they are disciplined enough to make a bigger bang at the DAS which would be smart ?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/06/21/358550/paris-boeing-mulls-777-9x.html

A little more news from the PAS, Boeing has given us a hint of what they might do with the 777 in the future. I'm sure EK are keeping a close eye on this development.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^oh man this is a great move by Boeing.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Yeah Emirates is really getting exactly what it wanted from each manufacturer. Its hard to decide which aircraft they would go for. We need more info about this 777 aircraft. If they order the 777+ than they may introduce 11 -abreast seating, since they always like squeezing in an a extra seat. 
But i don't think EK are in any rush to make any announcements for either aircraft. Unfortunately Ek might have to keep those A330's, 340's and older B777s in their fleet longer than before with these A350 delays.hno: 

Maybe Qatar Airways is saving there big order for the Dubai Airshow. They might want to steal the spotlight on Emirates' own turf.


----------



## noir-dresses

I really wonder who the unidentified customer for 15 747-800I is, I'm kind of getting a hunch EK are screwing with Airbus.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^No i don't think so. If they wanted to mess with Airbus than they would order more than 15. It would be more affective to threaten Airbus with cancellations.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Face81 said:


> ha ha! You beat me to it
> 
> Well atleast I can say that I saw it on UK television for the first time last night :tongue2:
> 
> Still, love the ad! :cheers:


lol  

Yeah, it's an excellent ad alright. I've seen it lots of times over the last few days as well. Nicely done I must say. :cheers2:


----------



## noir-dresses

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/06/21/358550/paris-boeing-mulls-777-9x.html
> 
> A little more news from the PAS, Boeing has given us a hint of what they might do with the 777 in the future. I'm sure EK are keeping a close eye on this development.


It crossed my mind if they stretch, and give the 777 more range, and weight like they mention then it will be in absolute direct conflict with today's 748I.

More range, and better fuel efficiency yes, but a stretch is a Jumbo Jet killer.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates launches 24-hours early check-in facilities*



> By Staff | Published Tuesday, June 21, 2011
> 
> Here’s great news for those of you who leave packing for last-minute and dash to the airport, barely in time to catch your flight, only to find yourself confronted with mile-long queues that snake all the way to the terminal entrance.
> 
> To be the summer scram, Emirates has just introduced an early check-in facility, located adjacent to Terminal 3 car park area in Zone C, allowing passengers to check-in up to 24 hours in advance – except those travelling to the United States.
> 
> To provide a more seamless and efficient travel experience, 16 counters at the new check-in facility will allow passengers to not just check-in, but also drop off their luggage, obtain their boarding pass, and have the flexibility to return to the airport at their convenience and proceed directly to immigration.
> 
> The check-in facility will operate throughout the week from 5pm to 10am, targeting the peak overnight travel period.
> 
> “As passenger traffic through Emirates Terminal 3 continues to grow, the Emirates Airport Services team is constantly looking at ways to innovate and improve efficiencies to ensure that passengers enjoy a stress-free travel experience and the high quality service for which Emirates is renowned,” said Mohammad H Mattar – Divisional Senior Vice President, Emirates Airport Services, in a statement.
> 
> “Our goal is continuous improvement and the new check-in facility is just another addition to our already diverse offering of passenger services.”
> 
> The facility is expected to draw in passengers who travel in large groups, along with parents travelling with young children.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...early-check-in-facilities-2011-06-21-1.403919


----------



## noir-dresses

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/06/21/358550/paris-boeing-mulls-777-9x.html
> 
> A little more news from the PAS, Boeing has given us a hint of what they might do with the 777 in the future. I'm sure EK are keeping a close eye on this development.


A little more on this.

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...s-boeing-looks-to-increase-777+-wingspan.html


----------



## noir-dresses

noir-dresses said:


> I really wonder who the unidentified customer for 15 747-800I is, I'm kind of getting a hunch EK are screwing with Airbus.


Looks like we know its HK Airlines, wow they are going to give Cathy a run for their money. It also looks like they're going to also be a Super Jumbo operator.


----------



## Face81

This is pretty interesting!!!! :nuts:



> *Another Sonic: DXB to NYC in 2hrs 20 minutes*
> 
> Two supersonics announced in as many days
> 
> By Staff
> Published Wednesday, June 22, 2011
> 
> It’s raining supersonics. There were none for the last eight years, and all of a sudden there are two.
> 
> Following EAD’s announcement on the first day of Paris Air Show, Hyper Mach has said that it will launch SonicStar, an aircraft that will cut the journey time between New York and Dubai to 2 hours, 20 minutes, CNN reported.
> 
> Interestingly, unlike EAD’s Zero Emission Hyper Sonic Transport (ZEHST), which is expect to fly by 2050, has promised a SonicStar flight by 2021.
> 
> While ZEHST will use biofuel and will fly at Mach 4 (5,000 kmh), the SonicStar can go up to 3.6 Mach.
> 
> However, the latter like the Concorde would be off the common man’s limit as it will have 20 passenger “VVIP accomodation, ZEHST is promising to be the holidaymaker’s dream as it won’t require any training and would open for public.
> 
> The SonicStar, is billed by its creators Hyper Mach as "the future in flight." It will fly at twice the speed of Concorde and allow passengers to fly around the globe in under five hours.
> 
> Hyper Mach CEO Richard Lugg said the plane would make "the other side of the world feel like it's just down the road."
> 
> Lugg told reporters he had been inspired as a youngster watching the maiden voyage of Concorde, and had made it his "life's work" to come up with the next generation of hypersonic aircraft.
> 
> This is being done with an eye to the future, but it has its feet firmly rooted in solid scientific research.
> 
> It also promises reduced emissions and low noise. New technology means it will not create the "sonic boom" its predecessor was known for.
> "This is being done with an eye to the future, but it has its feet firmly rooted in solid scientific research," Lugg insists.


Source


----------



## noir-dresses

That article was spiced up a little by Emirates24.

The original release mentioned New York - Tokyo.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai inks $300m engine MRO deal*



> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter | Published: 13:09 June 22, 2011
> 
> Dubai: Budget carrier Flydubai has signed a 10-year contract worth over $300 million with GE Aviation for the maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) of its 109 engines, the budget carrier said today in a statement.
> 
> The OnPoint solution agreement was signed at this week's Paris Air Show, representing an investment of $2 million per CFM56-7B engine that power flydubai's fleet of Boeing 737-800 NG aircraft.
> 
> The carrier said in a statement that some engines will have more than one shop visit, putting the total value of the contract at more than $300 million.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/flydubai-inks-300m-engine-mro-deal-1.825151


----------



## killerk

*Etihad Airways And Czech Airlines Sign Landmark Strategic Agreement*

(23 June 2011)

The flag carriers of the Czech Republic and the United Arab Emirates – Czech Airlines (OK) and Etihad Airways (EY) – have signed a new codeshare agreement. 

*This will see Czech Airlines launch new direct flights between Abu Dhabi and Prague, and offer onward global connections through Etihad’s network. *The connections include key cities in the Middle East such as Abu Dhabi, Muscat, Bahrain and Kuwait. Destinations on the Indian subcontinent and in Asia such as Colombo in Sri Lanka, Bangkok, Singapore, Jakarta and Manila, plus Australian cities Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane will be easily reached. 

The agreement will also allow Etihad passengers to book flights straight through to Prague and beyond to other Czech Airlines serviced routes.

Philippe Moreels, Czech Airlines’ Vice-President of Economics stated: “Czech Airlines is an important player on the European market but on a global scale it is difficult to compete without strong partners. We are extremely satisfied that we have found a genuinely strong and respected partner in Etihad Airways. I believe that the announcement we are making today will serve both outbound and inbound passengers extremely well. And it is merely the first step towards deeper and more intensive cooperation in the future.”

Peter Baumgartner, Etihad Airways Chief Commercial Officer said: “As the world’s leading airline, this new strategic relationship which includes but is not limited to just a codeshare agreement, illustrates Etihad’s growing ambitions in the Central and Eastern Europe region. It opens up the beautiful city of Prague that we have been eager to offer our customers for such a long time, and we are certain these new connections and the seamless flight experience offered jointly by Etihad and Czech Airlines, will appeal to both business and leisure travellers alike.”

Czech Airlines will inaugurate its first flight to Abu Dhabi, the capital of the United Arab Emirates, on 21 September 2011. The Airline will initially operate four weekly return flights to Abu Dhabi, departing from Prague every Monday, 
Wednesday, Thursday, and Sunday using Airbus A319 aircraft. Thanks to the strategic partnership and cooperation on code sharing, Czech Airlines passengers can then continue onwards with Etihad Airways with a single OK flight ticket, to Etihad’s almost 70 global destinations.

Similarly, Etihad’s guests can travel on Czech Airlines flights to Prague’s Ruzynì airport and on to other Czech Airlines’ destinations in central and Eastern Europe. Czech Airlines’ arrival and departure times at Abu Dhabi ensure passengers can carry on to their target destination in under three hours. The same applies for Etihad transfer passengers headed for Prague from elsewhere on the Etihad network.

“The decision of Etihad Airways, the world’s leading airline, to agree this new partnership with Czech Airlines allows the development of mutually beneficial traffic flows between Prague and Abu Dhabi, and beyond to our GCC, ISC, Asia Pacific, and Australia destinations,” concluded Mr Baumgartner.

Miroslav Dvoøák, President of Czech Airlines, summed up: “Thanks to the perfect harmonisation of departure and arrival times at Abu Dhabi, destinations in the Middle East, Africa, the Indian subcontinent, Asia and Australia have never been as accessible from Prague as they are now. And on top of that, cooperation with Etihad Airways brings Prague closer as a tourist centre, for tens of millions of passengers from across the Etihad network.”

Both airlines will start selling tickets on 24 June 2011. Tickets can be purchased online via www.czechairlines.com. Alternatively, tickets can be booked through the Czech Airlines Contact Centre at 800 310 310 (Czech Republic number only) and +420 239 007 007, and through local Etihad sales contact centres. Both airlines will sell codeshare tickets as of mid-August 2011. The partnership between Czech Airlines and Etihad Airways allows both companies’ passengers to book and travel with just one ticket for their entire journey with a stopover in Abu Dhabi.

Source: http://www.abudhabicityguide.com/news/news-details.asp?newsid=7436&newstype=Local News


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...50-1000s-after-upgrade-disappointment-358692/

Qatar threatens to cancel A350-1000s after upgrade disappointment. 

Qatar was also voted best airline by passengers on Skytrax this year.

http://www.airlinequality.com/Airlines/QR.htm


----------



## zerozol

noir-dresses said:


> The 787s fuselage, and wings are all composite material. The new Airbus A350 will also have composite fuselage, and wings.
> 
> The A380 has aluminum fuselage, and wings, it was a few years late for the new technology even though it has a lot of composite on the aircraft.



Wrong.

The A380 has GLARE technology in its fuselage as well, not only aluminium. And many other improvements. It was not late for the new technology: it was in time with the according technology during its design and build.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://boeing.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43&item=1816

Etihad receives its first 777 freighter today.


----------



## firoz bharmal

noir-dresses said:


> Is there any way you can show what your talking about, I'm interested.
> 
> This also might be the answer,
> 
> http://www.emirates.com/english/plan_book/travel_beyond/the_emirates_network.aspx


Tomorrow probably......


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Is there any way you can show what your talking about, I'm interested.
> 
> This also might be the answer,
> 
> http://www.emirates.com/english/plan_book/travel_beyond/the_emirates_network.aspx


I hope you're right. These seem like insignificant additions to the network.....


----------



## firoz bharmal

Face81 said:


> I hope you're right. These seem like insignificant additions to the network.....





















You were right as they have connected flights with local partners......


----------



## Face81

^^ Phew!!!!!


----------



## firoz bharmal

Face81 said:


> ^^ Phew!!!!!


What does it to mean 'insignificant addition...?'


----------



## VCollaborator

firoz bharmal said:


> What does it to mean 'insignificant addition...?'


It means that it won't be an advantage to Emirates' strategy to fly to those destination in Face81's opinion.


----------



## Face81

firoz bharmal said:


> What does it to mean 'insignificant addition...?'





VCollaborator said:


> It means that it won't be an advantage to Emirates' strategy to fly to those destination in Face81's opinion.


^^ Exactly


----------



## noir-dresses

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/boeing-loses-dae-order-for-737s-worth-2-8b-1.838690

Well last week it was Airbus, now its Boeings turn.

We know EK will most likely order another 30 SJs from Airbus because of the cancellation, but what will EK do with Boeing orders ?????

I wish EK will go forward with the 748I at the DAS.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> We know EK will most likely order a...
> Nothing, probably.......... Cue Fly Dubai ;)


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE to start charging airport security fee of Dh5 from July 29*



> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter | Published: 14:41 July 17, 2011
> 
> Dubai: Outbound passengers at all airports in the UAE will be charged a service fee of Dh5 from July 29, according to the UAE aviation body GCAA (General Civil Aviation Authority).
> 
> "This is a service fee, which is related to safety and security of passengers and travelling public out of UAE airports.
> 
> "This service fee has been communicated to all airlines as well as airports, and will be collected starting July 29, 2011," GCAA's Director General Saif Mohammad Al Suwaidi told Gulf News in an e-mailed statement.
> 
> Explaining further, the GCAA's spokesperson said: "The decision will be implemented by the UAE Government and has been issued by His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, as the prime minister of the country."
> 
> Asked how the passengers would be charged this fee, the GCAA's spokesperson said: "It will be built into the passenger's ticket purchased in the UAE," adding, it would "not be applicable to transit passengers".
> 
> *Incorporated into ticket*
> 
> Confirming the move, a flydubai spokesperson told Gulf News in an emailed statement that the budget carrier was notified on July 5 that a Dh5 fee per passenger travelling from any UAE airport will be introduced.
> 
> "The new charge will take effect from July 29 and will be applicable to all international departures from all UAE airports.
> 
> It will be levied at the time of booking and has already been incorporated into the price of flydubai's flights departing from July 29," the spokesperson said, adding that transit passengers and infants under two years of age are exempt from the charge.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi Airports Company, the operator of Abu Dhabi International Airport, too, has been notified, confirmed its spokesperson, without divulging any further details.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...ort-security-fee-of-dh5-from-july-29-1.839448


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi flags off Etihad's first 'green flight'*



> Staff Report | Published: 00:00 July 18, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi: The Department of Transport (DoT) in Abu Dhabi officially inaugurated the first "green flight" from Abu Dhabi to Sydney on Saturday, in cooperation with the Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) and Etihad Airways.
> 
> This was the first of a series of environmentally-sustainable flights between the UAE and Australia in 2011.
> 
> Flight EY450, operated by Etihad Airways, is one of four long-haul flights from the UAE whose routes have been determined by the airlines themselves rather than by various air traffic control centres of jurisdictions on the ground. This has resulted in considerably greater fuel efficiency.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/abu-dhabi-flags-off-etihad-s-first-green-flight-1.839696


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to resume third daily Sydney service*



> by Flightcentric | Posted Date: 18/07/2011
> 
> Travellers from Sydney will from October have a third daily service on the Dubai route from Emirates.
> 
> The airline is reintroducing the third daily flight using a new generation Boeing 777-300ER, offering onward connections to destinations in Europe, the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Emirates flight EK415 will depart Sydney daily at 6am when it resumes from October 3. The flight enables passengers to fly from Sydney to 16 destinations globally within the same day of travel, including Vienna, Rome and London.
> 
> Return air fares to Vienna start from $1831, to Rome $1773 and to London Heathrow $1928.
> 
> Travellers can also discover the exotic Middle East, with return Economy Class airfares to Dubai from only $1857 return and $1204 one-way, including all airport charges and taxes*. One-way airfares to Cairo start from $1204 and from $1861 return.
> 
> One-way Economy Class airfares from Sydney to Nairobi start from $1334, and from $2057 return.
> 
> All Emirates passengers receive inflight service delivered by an international crew drawn from over 140 nationalities; complimentary gourmet food and beverage menus; a generous 30kg luggage allowance; and an inflight entertainment system with more than 1200 channels.
> 
> Emirates’ global network features services to more than 110 destinations in over 65 countries in Europe, the Middle East, Africa, the Indian subcontinent, North America, South America, and the Asia-Pacific.
> 
> These special fares are valid for travel from October 3 2011 to March 31, 2012, and validity varies per route. All bookings must be completed by August 15, 2011.
> 
> Details: www.emirates.com/au.


http://www.flightcentric.com/FC/FCNews/Emirates-to-resume-third-daily-Sydney-service-1627.aspx


----------



## Parisian Girl

*flydubai debuts daily flights to Dammam*



> July 18, 2011
> 
> Flydubai has launched operations to the oil-rich Saudi Arabian city of Dammam.
> 
> The carrier stated with trade between the UAE and KSA growing year-on-year, this new daily service is expected to encourage further collaboration whilst also catering to the growing number of business travellers between the cities.
> 
> flydubai CEO, Ghaith Al Ghaith, said: “Development of the travel and tourism industry is a core focus for the Saudi government as it increases its non-oil GDP and diversifies the economy”.
> 
> “With the launch of this route we hope to further strengthen bilateral trade relations between the two countries and open up new areas of partnership.”
> 
> Flight Details:
> Flights to Dammam will operate as follows:
> • Tuesdays, Thursdays and Sundays: FZ863 to depart Dubai Terminal 2 at 0800hrs, landing in Dammam at 0820hrs local time. The return flight FZ864 will take off at 0905hrs, arriving in Dubai at 1130hrs
> • Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, Saturdays: FZ865 to Depart Dubai Terminal 2 at 1415hrs, landing in Dammam at 1435hrs local time. The return flight FZ866 will take off at 1520hrs, arriving in Dubai at 1745hrs.
> 
> A one-way fare to Dammam from Dubai starts at AED 400 and includes one piece of hand luggage weighing up to 7kg and one small laptop bag or hand bag. Fares from Dammam to Dubai are priced from AED 370. Checked baggage starts at AED 50 for 20kgs whilst a seat with extra legroom costs AED 100.
> 
> Flights between Dubai and Dammam can be purchased from flydubai’s website (www.flydubai.com), its call centre (+9714 301 0800) and through travel partners.


http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/11905-flydubai-debuts-daily-flights-to-dammam/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ake-top-honours-at-2011-airline-strategy.html

Kong Dong, and Tim Clark take top honours at 2011 airline strategy.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ake-top-honours-at-2011-airline-strategy.html
> 
> Kong Dong, and Tim Clark take top honours at 2011 airline strategy.


They forgot to add an award for the Wannabe Airline of the year: Qatar Airways :lol:

Given all the big talk coming out of Qatar, I can't believe that DOH handles *JUST* 29 airlines. :nuts:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates cuts airfare during Ramadan*



> By Staff | Published Tuesday, July 19, 2011
> 
> Emirates, one of the world’s fastest growing airlines, has lowered its fares since July 15th for Egyptians travelling to Dubai in anticipation of the holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> "A lot of our customers have deferred their travel dates throughout summer to coincide with Ramadan", said Khaled Al Serkal, Emirates Area Manager for Egypt.
> 
> "They want to visit their families or simply travel during the holy month, especially as it coincides with the summer. Recognising this, we have reduced our fares on the occasion of Ramadan, to offer our customers more chances to experience the magic of Ramadan in Dubai. This vibrant and cosmopolitan city brings together a unique mix of old world Arabian hospitality and tradition with state of the art facilities and entertainment."
> 
> Passengers able to fly on all of the 12 weekly flights offered to Dubai from Cairo. Bookings are available starting July 15th and are valid for the period starting August 1st until August 24th.
> 
> Also this year, Ramadan coincides with the Dubai Summer Smiles festival, which is running until September 30th.
> 
> Currently, Emirates' flights to Cairo are served by a mixture of Airbus A330-200 and Boeing 777-200 aircraft. Premium on board services include: An award-winning ice in-flight entertainment system, offering more than 600 channels of on-demand entertainment. These include 50 new movie releases, 25 movie classics and 25 children's films. A large number of Arabic, Hindi and other world cinema films are also available.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/emirates-cuts-airfare-during-ramadan-2011-07-19-1.408634


----------



## Face81

*Emirates’ A380 Awaits India Approval as Rules Block Flights of Superjumbo*



> By Karthikeyan Sundaram - Jul 19, 2011 7:31 PM GMT+0100
> Business
> 
> EMIRATES AIRLINES Gabriela Maj/Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An airline passenger walks under an Emirates Airline advertisement as he enters the departures hall of Terminal 3 at the Dubai International Airport in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. Emirates, owner of the world’s largest fleet of A380s, anticipates strong demand for the superjumbo in India, Tim Clark, president of the airline, said in an interview. _
> Photographer: Gabriela Maj/Bloomberg
> 
> 
> Emirates Airline celebrated the opening of the new terminal at the New Delhi airport last year by flying in an Airbus SAS A380.
> 
> The plane has not returned since. India’s government has not acted on requests to change regulations that bar overseas carriers, including Emirates and Deutsche Lufthansa AG (LHA), from flying aircraft bigger than the Boeing Co. 747 into the country. That rules out the A380.
> 
> The two airlines are eager to tap India’s growing travel market with the A380, the world’s biggest passenger aircraft. They have run up against policies that protect state-owned Air India Ltd., according to Rishikesha Krishnan, a professor of corporate strategy at the Indian Institute of Management in Bangalore.
> 
> “All these measures are to shore up Air India and they completely distort the market,” said Krishnan, who writes papers about India’s aviation industry. “They are all misguided restrictive practices and not in the best interest of Indian aviation.”
> 
> The rules deny more choices for passengers and reduce competition for Air India, Krishnan said. The carrier merged with state-owned Indian Airlines in 2007 and has received 20 billion rupees ($449 million) of public funds since April 1, 2009.
> 
> 
> *Cost Advantage *
> Nasim Zaidi, secretary at the Ministry of Civil Aviation, declined to comment when asked if the government was delaying A380 approvals to help Air India. An Air India spokesman declined to comment, and Air India Chairman Arvind Jadhav did not respond to two calls to his mobile phone, calls to his office and e-mailed questions.
> 
> The A380 offers a “significant cost advantage to airlines, allowing them to price tickets cheaper,” said Amber Dubey, a Gurgaon, India-based director at auditing and consulting company KPMG. “That’s the reason some Indian carriers are concerned.”
> 
> Lufthansa, which flies to seven destinations in India with 52 weekly flights, is ready to operate the A380 to New Delhi as soon as India allows the service, the airline said in an e-mail response to questions.
> 
> 
> *‘Hugely Popular’ *
> Emirates, owner of the world’s largest fleet of A380s, anticipates strong demand for the superjumbo in the country, Tim Clark, president of the airline, said in an interview.
> 
> “We want to take the A380 to India. It would be hugely popular,” Clark said. “Our expansion plans depend on the Indian government -- they make the call on whether we can increase our frequencies.”
> 
> The A380 can seat 525 people in a typical three-class configuration, while a similar Boeing 747 can fly 416 people. The A380 has a wingspan of 262 feet (80 meters) and stands almost 80 feet tall from the ground to the top of its tail.
> 
> Airports across India, including New Delhi’s, have undergone renovation and runway extensions to accommodate the A380, said V.P. Agrawal, chairman of the state-run Airports Authority of India. Delhi’s airport added three gates -- 15, 17 and 19 -- specifically meant for the plane.
> 
> “Delhi and Hyderabad airports are built exactly to the requirement of an A380,” Agrawal told Bloomberg July 14. “A380 operations from Delhi were not permitted. I’m not sure why, but maybe others see a threat.”
> 
> 
> *Lucrative Routes *
> Airports in Mumbai, the southern city of Chennai and Kolkata in the east can also handle the plane, Agrawal said. Kingfisher Airlines Ltd. (KAIR), the only Indian carrier to have ordered the A380, will start taking the plane in 2016, Chairman Vijay Mallya said June 6.
> 
> Allowing Emirates to fly the A380 into India would intensify competition for Air India on routes to the Gulf, which are among its most lucrative, said P.C.K. Ravindran, chairman of Kochi-based Institute of Applied Aviation Management.
> 
> “So long as Air India is a state property, the government will have to take care of its interest,” said Ravindran, who advises on air projects and has written a book about India’s regulatory framework. “Air India is not just competing with Emirates -- it is fighting for room with Etihad, Air Arabia and RAK Airways, and let’s not forget Indian carriers flying to the Gulf.”
> 
> Flights to the Gulf region, where 2.2 million Indians migrated for work between 2007 and 2009, accounted for 49 percent of Air India’s overseas services, according to the Civil Aviation Ministry’s annual report for the year ended in March.
> 
> 
> *Air India’s Troubles *
> Air India has about 53 weekly flights to Dubai, mostly using Airbus 321 jets that can seat 172 people. Its low-fare unit Air India Express operates 54 weekly flights, Chief Operating Officer S. Chandrakumar told Bloomberg by text message on July 12.
> 
> The company also has more immediate problems. It may receive 17 billion rupees from the government to help the carrier pay salaries and maintain services, according to a company official familiar with the matter. Air India is seeking as much as 175 billion rupees from the government to help reduce debt and pay for planes on order after posting four years of annual loss. The airline is working on a financial restructuring plan to pare debt of 400 billion rupees as of March.
> 
> As of April last year, Indian carriers were eligible to sell 711,356 seats per week on flights to and from 104 countries. They utilized only 170,914 seats a week, compared with 326,705 seats by overseas airlines, official data showed.
> 
> Air India’s struggles have come as foreign airlines nearly doubled service to and from India in 2010 compared with six years ago, according to data from the Civil Aviation Ministry. Boeing expects a market of 1,320 new passenger planes in India over the next 20 years.
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: Karthikeyan Sundaram in New Delhi at [email protected]


Source

I did not realise an EK A380 was trapped in New Delhi!! :nuts:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Virgin Atlantic eyeing second route to Dubai*



> By Claire Ferris-Lay | Thursday, 21 July 2011 5:57 PM
> 
> London-based Virgin Atlantic will launch a second frequency to Dubai following the first delivery of its long awaited Dreamliner aircraft, the carrier’s CCO said Thursday
> 
> The carrier, which is 51 percent owned by British billionaire Richard Branson, said it had no plans to expand its only Middle East route outside of Dubai.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/virgin-atlantic-eyeing-second-route-dubai-411852.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Visa rewards cardholders visiting Dubai with Emirates Airline*



> Published July 21st, 2011 - 11:36 GMT
> 
> Visa, one of the world’s leading payment solutions providers, has announced a new partnership with Emirates Airline, offering their exciting promotion ‘Summer Smiles in Dubai.’ As part of the offer, families travelling with up to two children under 12 will have the opportunity to receive great savings on the cost of flights and a host of Dubai’s family attractions and accommodation when they book their Emirates Airline flights using their Visa debit or credit card.


http://www.albawaba.com/visa-rewards-cardholders-visiting-dubai-emirates-airlines-384131


----------



## VCollaborator

*Emirates’ Dubai World Central move targeted for 2025*



> _*By Max Kingsley-Jones on the 22nd of July, 2011*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expansion to continue at existing facility to cater for flag carrier's growth ahead of move to city's new international airport*
> 
> *D*ubai International airport will remain home for Emirates for a further 15 years, as infrastructure developments will extend its capacity by 20% to 90 million passengers. By then, the new mega-airport at Jebel Ali will be ready to absorb the Dubai flag carrier's transition in one go.
> 
> That is the outline development plan for the city state's two international hubs, which Dubai Airports chief executive Paul Griffiths says has been devised after a review of all the stakeholders' expansion needs. This succeeds the earlier plan that envisaged a much faster ramp-up of Jebel Ali (or Dubai World Central - DWC), with Emirates set to move there from the middle of this decade.
> 
> "We worked out quite early on that DWC couldn't be created in the timescale that Emirates needed it," says Griffiths. "Our revised strategy will see us develop the existing airport from the current 60 million to 90 million passengers by 2018." He says the 51 million passengers forecast for Dubai this year would place the airport third in the world in terms of international traffic.
> 
> Work is under way to expand Dubai International's capacity to 75 million from the end of next year by opening a dedicated Airbus A380 facility (Concourse 3) with 20 stands at the Emirates terminal (T3). The next phase will add 15 million passengers.
> 
> "With Emirates and Flydubai's planned growth, we felt we really had to accelerate our expansion plans," says Griffiths. "Emirates has 90 A380s coming, and with [president] Tim Clark saying that he could take another 40 if only he could accommodate them on the ground, we believe the plan we've developed will deliver 90 million passengers by 2018."
> 
> The airport's "SP2020" master plan is "pretty much agreed now", says Griffiths, and should be launched around the time of the Dubai air show in November. Feasibility studies and detailed design will then begin.
> 
> The growth will come from both expansion and adaptation of existing infrastructure, including a new concourse attached to Terminal 1 and an enlargement of Terminal 2, adapting terminals for faster passenger throughput, modified aircraft stands, new navigation techniques and higher flow on runways, aided by rapid exit taxiway developments. The plans for Terminal 2's expansion are already well advanced, with tenders about to be sought.
> 
> "Our biggest challenge is creating enough stands to accommodate all the aircraft," says Griffiths. "We think we need 280, which is 70 more than we have."
> 
> Meanwhile, development of DWC should see the new airport's capacity reach 80 million passengers by around 2025, enabling Emirates to move its entire hub in one go, says Griffiths. "I've given Tim an undertaking that our design will enable Emirates to never need to be split."
> 
> The Emirates move will free up capacity at the existing airport for the remaining airlines, ahead of their transfer to DWC once the third development phase at that airport has been completed.
> 
> "We'll keep all our options open for what we eventually do with the old site - it could be a regional airport, a general aviation facility or a shopping centre," he says. "We don't have to make that decision for quite a long time."
> 
> The proportion of Dubai's transit traffic has stabilised at about 45%, and is projected to remain at this level as the airport expands. The figure is forecast to shift in favour of transit when the new airport is running at full capacity.


http://www.flightglobal.com/article...bai-world-central-move-targeted-for-2025.html


----------



## Face81

VCollaborator said:


> The Emirates move will free up capacity at the existing airport for the remaining airlines, ahead of their transfer to DWC once the third development phase at that airport has been completed.
> 
> "We'll keep all our options open for what we eventually do with the old site - it could be a regional airport, a general aviation facility or a shopping centre," he says. "We don't have to make that decision for quite a long time."


Easily one of the most neurotic and stupid things Paul Griffiths has ever said. 

A shopping mall or a regional airport? :bash: :lol: What an idiot! Hopefully many years from now we will not hear about how he accelerated contracts at DXB to get back handers for a facility he convinced the government to invest billions of dollars in only to later abandon it altogether. What collosal waste of money, infrastructure, time and effort. 

I thought the whole idea was to have two airports in Dubai, not one? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:

Just thinking about his weird comments is hurting my brain. hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## killerk

*Dusseldorf becomes Etihad's 71st destination*

Friday, 22 July 2011

Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, announced it would commence services to Düsseldorf in Germany from December 16, 2011.

Düsseldorf is the capital city of the German state of North Rhine-Westphalia and is the airline’s 71st destination. It will be connected to the airline’s hub and home base in Abu Dhabi initially by four non-stop return services per week, increasing to a daily service in mid-April 2012. The route will be served by an Airbus A330-300 series aircraft, in a three-class configuration.

James Hogan, CEO of Etihad Airways, said: “The new Düsseldorf services will connect the capital of the UAE with the Düsseldorf catchment area – the second largest in Europe outside of London – which also includes the eastern part of the Netherlands. Düsseldorf and the region is an exciting destination too for inbound business and leisure travellers from Abu Dhabi and beyond.”

A key benefit to travellers of the non-stop Abu Dhabi-Düsseldorf service is convenient flight arrival and departure times and network connectivity at the airline’s hub.

The schedule has been designed to provide convenient departure and arrival times and seamless onward connections to Etihad’s extensive network across almost 40 markets. This includes destinations in the Middle East, Asia, Australia, the Indian subcontinent, and two of the airline’s newest routes – the Maldives and Seychelles.

“Düsseldorf was the logical next step in growing our European passenger operations. By growing direct point to point traffic between the two cities, we look forward to strengthening ties between the capital of the UAE and Germany. We will do this by offering passengers great destinations, value and onward connectivity, and by forging sustainable commercial, tourism, and cultural links between the communities at both ends of the route,” Mr Hogan said.
Christoph Blume, CEO of Düsseldorf International Airport stated: "We’re delighted to welcome Etihad Airways to Düsseldorf International Airport. Etihad is one of the most respected airlines in the world offering a high-class service in combination with a broad range of destinations on five continents. This is why Etihad and its base in Abu Dhabi perfectly fit with the route network expansion of Germany’s next-generation hub at Düsseldorf. Due to the economic power and the central location of both destinations in two major regions of the world, we are certain of the potential and the long-term nature of the new connection between Abu Dhabi and Düsseldorf.”

Source: http://www.etravelblackboard.com/article/121276/dusseldorf-becomes-etihads-71st-destination


----------



## noir-dresses

That's him being cocky towards other airports when he says DXB could even be a shopping mall. :lol: Don't take his words to heart.

A little more info regarding this subject.

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...y-aids-airport-development-and-financing.html




Face81 said:


> Easily one of the most neurotic and stupid things Paul Griffiths has ever said.
> 
> A shopping mall or a regional airport? :bash: :lol: What an idiot! Hopefully many years from now we will not hear about how he accelerated contracts at DXB to get back handers for a facility he convinced the government to invest billions of dollars in only to later abandon it altogether. What collosal waste of money, infrastructure, time and effort.
> 
> I thought the whole idea was to have two airports in Dubai, not one? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:
> 
> Just thinking about his weird comments is hurting my brain. hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## noir-dresses

Update of the infamous other side of C3.


----------



## noir-dresses

This is an update from Emirates 777.

An A380 dedicated update to the 2011/12 operating plan:

Effective 30 October 2011

EK302/303 DXB-PVG-DXB – upgrade to A380-800 on a Daily basis from the current 3x weekly

Effective 1 December 2011

EK097/098 DXB-FCO-DXB – aircraft upgrade from B777-300 to A380-800 (ULR version)

EK346/347 DXB-KUL-DXB – aircraft upgrade from B777-300ER to A380-800 (ULR version)

The above are all subject to government approval, not loaded into the reservation system yet and still subject to change.

There are some other smaller updates to the operating plan e.g. TUN and KRT both increasing to Daily, SEZ’s 2 nd frequency remaining at 4x weekly and not rising to the planned Daily service, all of which I have not outlined in detail.

EK406/407 DXB-MEL-AKL-MEL-DXB will also likely upgrade to the A380 by March 2012.

Sneak preview for 2012/13 operating plan: The new lighter A380s which will have more range are planned to be deployed on EK225/226 DXB-SFO-DXB and EK261/262 DXB-GRU-DXB. No firm dates yet.

Keep discovering - more interesting developments ahead.

As always, all info posted above subject to operational changes.

Rgds Emirates777


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> That's him being cocky towards other airports when he says DXB could even be a shopping mall. :lol: Don't take his words to heart.
> 
> A little more info regarding this subject.
> 
> http://www.flightglobal.com/article...y-aids-airport-development-and-financing.html



It still ends with him talking about the gradual, but complete relocation of all airlines to JXB by 2030 - 2035 hno:




noir-dresses said:


> This is an update from Emirates 777.
> 
> An A380 dedicated update to the 2011/12 operating plan:
> 
> Effective 30 October 2011
> 
> EK302/303 DXB-PVG-DXB – upgrade to A380-800 on a Daily basis from the current 3x weekly
> 
> Effective 1 December 2011
> 
> EK097/098 DXB-FCO-DXB – aircraft upgrade from B777-300 to A380-800 (ULR version)
> 
> EK346/347 DXB-KUL-DXB – aircraft upgrade from B777-300ER to A380-800 (ULR version)
> 
> The above are all subject to government approval, not loaded into the reservation system yet and still subject to change.
> 
> There are some other smaller updates to the operating plan e.g. TUN and KRT both increasing to Daily, SEZ’s 2 nd frequency remaining at 4x weekly and not rising to the planned Daily service, all of which I have not outlined in detail.
> 
> EK406/407 DXB-MEL-AKL-MEL-DXB will also likely upgrade to the A380 by March 2012.
> 
> Sneak preview for 2012/13 operating plan: The new lighter A380s which will have more range are planned to be deployed on EK225/226 DXB-SFO-DXB and EK261/262 DXB-GRU-DXB. No firm dates yet.
> 
> Keep discovering - more interesting developments ahead.
> 
> As always, all info posted above subject to operational changes.
> 
> Rgds Emirates777


^^ Good updates! Glad to see the A380 on the PVG route. 

Wonder why they have not yet deployed it to LGW? :dunno:


----------



## noir-dresses

We see 380, and 77W upgrades, but whats also interesting if you take a better look is EK if freeing up two 777LRs.


----------



## VCollaborator

*Dubai International Registers Record Passenger Traffic*



> *25 July 2011*
> 
> 
> *D*ubai Airports today released mid-year traffic results which confirm Dubai International recorded the busiest six months in its 50 year history as 24.6 million passengers passed through the world’s fourth busiest airport for international passenger traffic during the first half of 2011, compared to 22.6 million in the corresponding period in 2010, an increase of 8.9 per cent.
> 
> In June, Dubai International handled a total of 4.07 million passengers up 10.4 per cent from the 3.68 million who passed through the airport in June 2010. The average monthly passenger traffic recorded in the first half of 2011 stands at 4.09 million as compared to 3.76 million during the corresponding period in 2010. The year to date daily average passenger throughput at Dubai International reached 135,700 compared to 124,600 recorded during the first six months of 2010.
> 
> Aircraft movements in June totalled 26,101 up 5 per cent from 24,847 registered during the corresponding period in 2010. Year to date aircraft movements reached 159,372, an increase of 6.2 per cent compared to 150,095 recorded during the first half of 2010.
> 
> In terms of top destinations served by Dubai International, the five countries with the greatest passenger volumes year to date are India, U.K., Saudi Arabia, Pakistan and Iran. The fastest growing regions for passenger traffic during the first half of the year include Eastern Europe (+302.4%), AGCC (+28.2%), Russia & CIS (+20.8%), North America (+16.8%), Asia Pacific (+13.2%), and the Indian Subcontinent (+8.3%).
> 
> During the first half of 2011, air cargo volumes remained steady with 1.058 million tonnes of freight being processed through the facility compared to 1.055 million tonnes during the same period in 2010, an increase of 0.3 per cent. In June, Dubai International handled a total of 183,365 tonnes of cargo an increase of 3.4 per cent compared to 177,285 tonnes in June 2010.
> 
> “As the numbers clearly suggest, robust passenger traffic growth continues despite high fuel prices and growing economic uncertainty in Europe and the U.S.,” said Paul Griffiths, CEO, Dubai Airports. “This is being driven by the addition of new routes and frequencies, more wide-bodied aircraft as well as by the attractiveness of Dubai as a business and tourist destination and an efficient transit point. Our planned US$7.8 billion expansion of Dubai International is well-timed to accommodate the expected average annual growth of 7.2 per cent over the next ten years.”
> 
> Griffiths said that in the first half of 2011 over 200 new weekly flights were launched to 19 new destinations across Asia, Europe and Africa by different passenger carriers, including Emirates and flydubai. Dubai International currently serves 150 airlines flying to over 220 destinations across six continents.


http://www.dubaiairport.com/EN/MEDIA-CENTRE/Pages/press-releases.aspx?id=55


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> We see 380, and 77W upgrades, but whats also interesting if you take a better look is EK if freeing up two 777LRs.


Interesting. Perhaps more new destinations in North America?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates set to launch A380 on Malaysia route*



> By Andy Sambidge | Tuesday, 26 July 2011 5:54 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates A380 superjumbo
> 
> Emirates Airline said on Tuesday it was to add Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia, to its list of destinations served by its A380 superjumbo.
> 
> The giant plane will start services to Kuala Lumpur on December 1, the Dubai-based carrier said in a statement.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-set-launch-a380-on-malaysia-route-412555.html


----------



## noir-dresses

bhomes.com/mailer/Miscellaneous/20-07-11.html

Rome confirmed.


----------



## killerk

*Jet to fly daily from T''puram to Sharjah from Oct 30*

PTI | 07:07 PM,Jul 27,2011

Mumbai, Jul 27 (PTI) India's largest airline Jet Airways today announced daily flights from Thiruvananthapuram to Sharjah from October 30, thereby increasing its daily connectivity to the Middle East to 22 services. The airline currently operates a daily flight from Kochi to Sharjah and the new daily service will be the 10th daily service to the United Arab Emirates and the 22 Jet flight to the Gulf markets. Announcing the services, Jet chief executive Nikos Kardassis said, "we are confident that the new Thiruvananthapuram-Sharjah route has the potential to serve the needs of our corporate and business travellers, especially from the South." The proposed Boeing 737-800 flight will depart Thiruvananthapuram at 1015 hrs and arrive at Sharjah at 1240 hrs, the airline said in a release, adding the return flight will leave Sharjah at 1340 hrs and arrive at the Kerala capital at 1900 hrs. The service will offer 16 Premiere and 138 Economy seats.Jet Airways currently operates to 24 international destinations and the new flight will further strengthen Jet's presence in the UAE. Jet's Gulf network now serves 10 destinations in the Middle Eastern region - Abu Dhabi, Bahrain, Dubai, Doha, Kuwait, Muscat, Sharjah, Jeddah, Riyadh and Dammam. Jet Airways currently operates a fleet of 97 aircraft, which includes 10 Boeing 777-300 ERs, 12 Airbus A330-200s, 55 next generation Boeing 737-700/800/900s and 20 modern ATR 72-500 turboprop aircraft.

Source: http://ibnlive.in.com/generalnewsfe...rom-tpuram-to-sharjah-from-oct-30/767186.html


----------



## Bon Vivant

_Lately, several mexican authorities have been saying that EK will be flying to Mexico in the near future. Any idea about it?_


----------



## Face81

Bon Vivant said:


> _Lately, several mexican authorities have been saying that EK will be flying to Mexico in the near future. Any idea about it?_


Mexico City has been mentioned a few times, so it will not come as a surprise


----------



## Face81

*Emirates Refines Premium Cabin Experience*

Award-winning carrier Emirates has made a number of changes to its first class and business class services, aiming to reinforce its reputation for quality and comfort. 

The Dubai airline has introduced a new range of Royal Doulton white bone china crockery for premium class diners, including restaurant-style charger plates, soup and salad bowls and new cups and mugs. The new crockery will be complimented by a new range of contemporary cutlery from Robert Welsh. 

In addition to the new dining service, around 5,000 of Emirates' cabin staff are being put through a training programme to familiarise them with the airline's new improved service philosophy. Pursers, business class crew and senior flight stewards will receive the training to bring them up to speed with the company's latest push for top level service on its aircraft. 

"We are constantly seeking new ways to not only delight, but also surpass the high expectations of our discerning customers," said Terry Daly, the divisional senior vice president of service delivery at Emirates. "By taking a fine dining experience they may have had as a benchmark, we at Emirates continue to innovate and raise the bar. Redefining not just our onboard product, but also the complete customer service experience is the result of painstaking attention to detail and extensive planning," he added. 

The new services and products will be rolled out to Emirates' fleet of aircraft from July 2011. To add even further appeal to its premium class services, Emirates is offering business and first class customers the option of complimentary stays in some of Dubai's best luxury hotels when travelling to, or through, the state. 



Travel Industry news posted by Jan Moys on 27 July 2011



http://news.holidayhypermarket.co.uk/Emirates-Refines-Premium-Cabin-Experience-57271230695.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*New website launched for Abu Dhabi airport*



> by ASC Staff on July 28, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi International Airport has launched its new website, www.abudhabiairport.ae, introducing a range of innovative features, designed to enhance the entire travel experience for business and leisure travelers.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-6278-new-website-launched-for-abu-dhabi-airport/


----------



## Imre

*Emirates becomes newest player in Real Madrid’s star line-up*

*Emirates is joining a host of stars at Real Madrid by adding the revered Spanish football team to its impressive sponsorship portfolio *

Staff Report
Published: 18:00 July 29, 2011

Madrid: Emirates is joining a host of stars at Real Madrid by adding the revered Spanish football team to its impressive sponsorship portfolio.

The deal, announced at a press conference on Friday at the Santiago Bernabeu Stadium, sees Emirates become a Partner and Official Airline to the world’s most successful football club.

With the aid of top players like Alfredo Di Stefano, Emilio Butragueño, Raul Gonzalez, Zinedine Zidane, Ronaldo, David Beckham and now Cristiano Ronaldo, Kaka and Casillas, Real Madrid have clinched 31 La Liga titles, 18 Copa Del Rey trophies and have conquered the UEFA Champions League a record nine times.

"Emirates is a world-renowned company that has always respected and valued sport. The airline shares our belief in loyalty, effort, commitment and innovation and these common principles will create a special understanding. We strongly believe this is a strategic alliance bridging us with our many followers all over the world,” said Florentino Perez, President of Real Madrid.

“Adding Real Madrid to our European football sponsorship line-up further enhances a superb list of European teams that we support including Arsenal, HSV, PSG, AC Milan and Olympiacos,” said Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group.

http://gulfnews.com/sport/football/...player-in-real-madrid-s-star-line-up-1.844652


----------



## noir-dresses

Does any body know what the EK golden palace is next to the airport ?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

noir-dresses said:


> Does any body know what the EK golden palace is next to the airport ?


what?

R


----------



## noir-dresses

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> what?
> 
> R


Exactly, that's what I'm trying to figure out. Is it a slang term, or does it really exist ?

Could it be another term for the HQs ????


----------



## Parisian Girl

LOL ^^ They wouldn't do very much for privacy would they.  Purely for aesthetics I guess.


----------



## Face81

Parisian Girl said:


> LOL ^^ They wouldn't do very much for privacy would they.  Purely for aesthetics I guess.



Really does look weird! I bet some interior designer charged Emirates top dollar for that 'revolutionary' idea! :nuts:


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/video/...432237001/dictator-of-the-skies/1094497028001

Dictator of the skies.

What a joke.


----------



## smussuw

^^ speaking of professional journalism, shouldn't the TV presenter by neutral? :crazy:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

WOW! that video...i just...wow...and they had SO many mistakes in there its not even funny! and hey if air canada goes bust...which im sure if they let Emirates and Etihad fly there it wont...these pilots could get jobs with Emirates and Etihad. 

and maybe someone shuld tell them about how Qatar already got extra flights...

R


----------



## Face81

^^ EXTREMELY entertaining to watch the 'fair and unbiased' coverage from Fox and even more entertaining to watch the blind leading the blind. 

Consumer media targeting the average Joe at its best. 

Luckily, anything they say or do is irrelevant :lol:

Losers!:nuts:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE air traffic movements up 7.3%*












> By Wam | Published Thursday, August 18, 2011
> 
> General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) announced that air traffic movements in the UAE grew 7.3 per cent in July 2011 compared to the same month last year. The GCAA monthly report indicated that total air traffic movements in July 2011 were 58,620 with an average of 1,891 air traffic movements per day.
> 
> Dubai ranked first with 26,109 traffic movements. Over flights stood next at 12,987 air traffic movements. Abu Dhabi ranked third with 8,681 air traffic movements.
> 
> According to the report, air traffic movements in Sharjah International Airport ranked fourth with 5,248 movements. Local flights between UAE airports were in the fifth position with 4,544 movements. Al Maktoum International Airport witnessed 315 movements, Fujairah International Airport witnessed 275 movements, while Ras Al Khaimah International Airport had 248 air traffic movements and Al Ain Airport had 213 air traffic movements.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/uae-air-traffic-movements-up-7-3-2011-08-18-1.414070


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Airport Freezone tops Mideast ranking*



> WAM | Published: 22:57 August 20, 2011
> 
> Dubai: The Dubai Airport Freezone has been ranked "First Overall Middle East Free Zone 2011-2012" in the Middle East and North Africa region.
> 
> This year's Middle East Free Zone Rankings was released by Foreign Direct Investment (fDi) Magazine, a premier publication of The Financial Times.
> 
> The Dubai Airport Freezone has also achieved first place in the Best Transportation Links category.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-airport-freezone-tops-mideast-ranking-1.854746


----------



## luv2bebrown

DUBAI AIR FORCE!


----------



## Face81

*DDF to part-finance Concourse 4*

This is expected to be the first major investment by Duty Free in a large infrastructure project

By Saifur Rahman, Business Editor
Published: 00:00 August 22, 2011


Dubai: Dubai Duty Free (DDF), the world's largest travel retail operation, will part-finance the development of a new concourse and terminal, part of the Dh28 billion expansion of Dubai International Airport, the world's fourth biggest international passenger hub, a top official said.

"I am glad to say that Dubai Duty Free and Dubai Airports will mainly finance the development of Concourse 4 at Dubai International Airport," Colm McLoughlin, Executive Vice-Chairman of Dubai Duty Free, told Gulf News in an exclusive interview.

This would be the first major investment by Dubai Duty Free in a large infrastructure project following the construction of its Dh500 million headquarters and central storage at Al Ramool and the new five-star 293-room luxury hotel at the Aviation Club.

The Dubai Government-owned entity has set up Dubai Duty Free Leisure — as a separate division to look after its leisure projects — including the Irish Village, the Century Village and the Dubai Tennis Stadium — owned by Dubai Duty Free.

Jumeirah Group will manage the hotel once it's completed later this year.

The complex is located near a set of aircraft simulators at the Emirates Trainning College and cabin crew training facility owned by Emirates Group.

The Dubai Government last month unveiled a Dh28.8 billion plan to expand its airport that will add a fourth concourse and a terminal at Dubai International Airport's existing 14-square kilometre site to boost its capacity to 90 million passengers per annum by 2018.

In 2010, Dubai International handled a record 47.2 million passengers, a 15.4 per cent increase over 2009. This made it the 13th busiest airport in the world by passenger traffic and the fourth busiest airport in the world by international passenger traffic.

Dubai Duty Free, which last year reported sales revenues of $1.27 billion, operates on 18,000 square metres of space at Dubai International.

It will launch operations at Dubai World Central — Al Maktoum International Airport (DWC-AMIA) — the world's largest Greenfield airport development being developed at a 140-square kilometre patch of land in Jebel Ali, when commercial passenger flights starts operation.

It has set up a 2,500 square metres duty free operations at DWC-AMIA, ready to start.

"Besides, we will add a further 8,000 square metres of retail space in Concourse 3 when it opens in 2013 and a further 8,000 to 9,000 square metres of space at Concourse 4, that will more than double the size of our current operations," he said.

"At the DWC-AMIA, our operations will occupy 64,000 square metres of space across two mega terminals and five concourses, when completed."

Dubai Duty Free, the sole operator of duty free travel retail within the emirate of Dubai, was set up by the Department of Civil Aviation (DCA) with the help of a group of Irish travel retail consultants from Shannon Airport in 1983.

Colm McLoughlin was the leading member of the Irish team.

Following the six-month contract, he was requested by DCA to run the operation.

Dubai Duty Free started on December 20, 1983 with 100 employees with first-day sales reaching $44,000. The rest is history.

About 28 years later, it registers 60,000 transactions a day and sells 71 million items of merchandise every year.

"At the end of the first year of operations, our sales revenue was $20 million, slightly higher than our record-high daily sale of $18 million on December 20, 2010," McLoughlin says.

In 2009, the ownership of DDF was transferred to the Investment Corporation (ICD) of Dubai by a Royal Decree.

Although Dubai Duty Free does not declare profits, McLoughlin said, it remains a profitable operation.

"Yes, we are a very profitable organisation," he said.

Generally, travel retailers command about ten per cent profit on sales revenues industry-wide.

However, in countries where direct taxes are not imposed and labour costs come cheap, operational margins could be much higher.

DDF last month reported a 16.6 per cent increase in its half-year sales at $698 million (Dh2.56 billion) between January to June this year, over the same period last year.

During the first half of this year, it sold 1.34 million bottles of perfumes, 2.08 million cartons of cigarettes, 528,842 kilogrammes of Nido milk powder, 791,306 kilogrammes of Tang, 78,055 mobile handsets, 109,741 watches, 1,463 kilogrammes of gold and 512,981 kilogrammes of nuts.

About 41 per cent of the sales at DDF are conducted by credit card.

"This year, we expect to record sales around $1.45 billion and double the current level of revenues in five years," McLoughlin said.

"We usually double our revenues every five years. Within the next five years, the Concourse 3 will become operational — which will be the biggest terminal for Airbus A380s."

As part of its 10-year, growth projections, sales at Dubai Duty Free are expected to hit $2.5 billion mark by 2017. It has a strong corporate social responsibility arm, supporting major events.


*Doing his Duty Free*

Colm McLoughlin was born in Ballinasloe, Co. Galway, Ireland in 1943. Colm began his retailing career in London in the 1960's working for the popular high-street chain of Woolworths, before moving back to Ireland to work for Shannon Duty Free. As General Manager of Shannon Duty Free, Colm was one of a team of 10 from Aer Rianta (the Irish Airport Authority) who moved to Dubai in 1983 at the request of the Dubai Government, to set up Dubai Duty Free.

Following the successful opening of Dubai Duty Free in 1983, Colm was asked to remain as General Manager of the start-up operation. Colm later became its Managing Director. Dubai Duty Free is widely regarded for having set the benchmark for the duty free industry in the region.

In July 2011, Colm was named Executive Vice Chairman of Dubai Duty Free and its subsidiary businesses, which include The Aviation Club, The Irish Village, The Century Village and the Dubai Tennis Stadium; home to the Dubai Duty Free Tennis Championships. Colm's remit also includes the soon-to-open Jumeirah Creekside Hotel.

Under Colm's direction Dubai Duty Free has become a retailing giant and the recipient of some 200 industry awards. During the course of his 42 years in the duty free industry, Colm himself has been honoured with several personal awards.

Colm is married to wife Breeda, and has three adult children and one grandchild.


*Travel retail sales rise*

Global duty free and travel retail sales grew 13 per cent to $39 billion last year, according to Generation Research, with airports accounting for $23.30 billion (59.8 per cent market share). Duty Free operations in other shops reported $10.80 billion (27.7 per cent); airlines owning travel retail operations reported $2.62 billion; (6.7 per cent); and ferries making the rest $2.26 billion (5.8 per cent).

Duty free sales at the Dubai International Airport represent nearly half of the total duty free sales in the Middle East and North Africa that last year reached $2.4 billion.

The top four duty free and travel retail locations above $1 billion in sales in 2010 were Dubai International Airport, followed by Seoul Incheon International Airport, London Heathrow and Singapore Changi.

Next came Hong Kong International Airport with sales above $600 million, while the $500 million to $600 million category included Paris Charles de Gaulle Airport, Frankfurt Airport, Tallink/Silja Line and Bangkok Suvarnabhumi Airport. Meanwhile, Amsterdam Schiphol Airport, Sao Paulo Guarulhos and Oslo Gardermoen occupied the $400 million to $500 million bracket.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/ddf-to-part-finance-concourse-4-1.855187


----------



## VCollaborator

*DXB Aerial Shot*

Photo taken by Flickr user: aircanon.co.uk on the 14th of August 2011.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6069630127/


----------



## Face81

^^ Cool update


----------



## luv2bebrown

great shot. thanks.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi set to host general aviation exhibition*












> by ASC Staff on Aug 23, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) has launched the first and only exhibition dedicated to general aviation in the Middle East, Abu Dhabi Air Expo.
> 
> The exhibition will be hosted at Al Bateen Executive Airport, the region’s only dedicated private jet airport, in March 2012.
> 
> The Middle East’s general aviation sector witnessed significant growth of 30% in 2009 versus 2010 and currently represents more than 10% of the world market share.
> 
> Abu Dhabi Air Expo will allow exhibitors to bring aircraft to the static display and share the latest innovations in the general aviation industry.
> 
> The event will include nearly 70,000m² of exhibition space and showcase over 100 aircraft and bring together nearly 300 distributors offering their products and services.
> 
> 15,000 visitors are expected to attend from the GCC, Levant, North Africa, and as far afield as Asia and South Africa.
> 
> “ADAC is proud to host the first exhibition dedicated to general aviation in the Middle East in Abu Dhabi, a premium international destination for business and leisure travellers offering world class facilities and attractions,” said H.E. Khalifa Al Mazrouei, chairman of ADAC.
> 
> “The impressive 40% increase in traffic that Al Bateen Airport has achieved during the first half of this year makes it the perfect hub for aviation professionals and enthusiasts to share the latest developments in the industry. The Middle East is a very dynamic region for aviation and hosting this event will allow the aviation sector to boost its growth and create more business deals.”
> 
> Abu Dhabi Air Expo will be brought to the UAE in conjunction with Adone, organiser and host of the Cannes Airshow, which has been held in France over the past five years.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-6401-abu-dhabi-set-to-host-general-aviation-exhibition/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates welcomes Saudi move*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, August 24, 2011
> 
> Dubai’s official airlines Emirates has welcomed Saudi Arabia’s decision to consider allowing foreign carriers to operate domestic flights within the Gulf Kingdom but said it does not have immediate plans for entering that market.
> 
> Ahmed Khoury, Emirates’ senior vice president for the GCC, Middle East and Iran described Riyadh’s decision as a “positive development” but added the company is still waiting for more details from Saudi Arabia.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/emirates-welcomes-saudi-move-2011-08-24-1.414990


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates airline advertises to hire 4,000 staff*



> By Staff | Published Thursday, August 25, 2011
> 
> Dubai-based Emirates airline is on a global hiring spree to attract international talent as it expands its fleet.
> 
> Emirates has advertised for 4,000 cabin crew jobs in order to meet staff needs for its growing fleet, according to a Bloomberg News report.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...tises-to-hire-4-000-staff-2011-08-25-1.415196


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai carrier goes daily to Narita*



> Staff Report | Published: 00:00 August 26, 2011
> 
> Dubai: Emirates has announced an increased commitment to Japan with the introduction of two extra flights a week, ensuring a daily, non-stop service between Dubai and Narita International Airport from November 1.
> 
> Emirates has been flying to Narita since launching the route on March 28, 2010, and will continue to use a Boeing 777-300ER on the route with eight private suites in First Class, 42 seats in Business Class and 304 Economy Class seats for a total of 354 seats; and also 23-tonnes of cargo.
> 
> EK318 will depart Dubai at 2.50am, touching down at Narita International Airport at 17.35pm the same day. The return flight, EK 319 departs Narita at 22pm offering passengers with a convenient departure time at the end of a working day and arriving in Dubai at 3.50am the following day. The service connects seamlessly with flights from Dubai to the ever increasing number of destinations across the Emirates network, particularly the Middle East, Africa and South America.
> 
> *Partnership*
> 
> "Japan is a vital market for Emirates and being able to increase the flights to a daily operation is a great testament to the partnership which has existed since we began operations to Japan, through Osaka, nine years ago," said Richard Jewsbury, Emirates Senior Vice-President, Commercial Operations, Far East and Australasia.
> 
> "Demand on the route continues to remain strong since we launched last year, which was reflected in Emirates recently topping ABROAD's airline satisfaction ranking. I am sure that our passengers will appreciate being able to fly daily from both Narita and Osaka."


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-carrier-goes-daily-to-narita-1.857350


----------



## bizzybonita

We need something like this on the new terminal  ( local version )

*Holographic boarding agents say 'bonjour' at Paris airport
*


----------



## Chipmunk

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/video/...432237001/dictator-of-the-skies/1094497028001
> 
> Dictator of the skies.
> 
> What a joke.



Wow! Is this channel owned by Rupert Murdoch?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai receives new Boeing*









Flydubai's rapidly-expanding fleet now stands at 19 aircraft 



> Aug 28, 2011
> 
> Flydubai, Dubai’s low-cost carrier, has received its eighth new aircraft of 2011, bringing the number of aeroplanes in its fleet to 19.
> 
> The latest Boeing 737-800 NG fleet addition arrived on schedule from the Boeing factory in Seattle and has gone straight into service across the airline’s 38 operational destinations.
> 
> “This latest aircraft has arrived in Dubai at an opportune time. As we prepare for the busy Eid holiday, Flydubai will be adding more flights to its most popular destinations, so the aircraft has gone straight into service to aid this growth,” CEO Ghaith Al Ghaith said in a statement.
> 
> Representing an investment of US $80 million, the aircraft is the latest from Flydubai’s 50-aircraft order made at the 2008 Farnborough Airshow to come off the production line.
> 
> It is the 12th in the fleet to feature Boeing’s new Sky Interior, which incorporates mood settings to help prevent jetlag, as well as Fiber-To-The-Screen In-Flight Entertainment system by Lumexis, meaning more than 60% of the fleet can now screen movies in high definition.


http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/12221-flydubai-receives-new-boeing/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/09/09/361829/emirates-helps-boeing-devise-new-777.html

Emirates helps Boeing devise new 777ER replacement.

Looks like Tim is going to milk this class of aircraft to the max.


----------



## firoz bharmal

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> Auditor: cut Emirates flights, save Air India
> 
> Gulf carriers are hurting Indian airlines by acquiring growing market share
> 
> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter
> Published: 00:00 September 9, 2011
> Gulf News
> 
> Dubai: India's national auditor Thursday said that Emirates and other Middle Eastern carriers should be forced to reduce the number of flights they operate to India in order to protect state-owned Air India.
> 
> "This is exactly the kind of opposition Emirates has received elsewhere. It is pure protectionism for home-market carriers that in some cases are weak and poorly run, which fits Air India's description," Scott Hamilton, a US-based aviation analyst with Leeham Company, told Gulf News.
> 
> The beleaguered Indian carrier has recently been under fire for mounting losses and deteriorating performance. In a report about Air India to the Indian parliament yesterday, the Comptroller and Auditor General of India said Gulf-based carriers have "hurt Indian airlines by winning market share" on routes to Europe and the US, a Bloomberg report said yesterday.
> 
> Emirates has once again come under attack for aggressively expanding international operations. In recent years, the Dubai carrier has been caught up in a struggle to convince governments and flag carriers of various countries in order to expand its global footprint by gaining additional landing rights and frequencies in markets like Canada, Germany and Australia.
> 
> India is one of the most lucrative routes for Emirates and other Gulf carriers. Emirates alone operates 185 weekly flights to ten destinations in India, as per its July statistics.
> 
> The Indian auditor's recommendations are not binding on the government.
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/auditor-cut-emirates-flights-save-air-india-1.863489
> 
> R


Rather then advising to grow and providing competitiveness they want to reduce Gulf carriers.........this is what Lufthanasa and Air Canada do.......Whats wrong with that advisers.......


----------



## SA BOY

and its the start, watch now that canada, germany and oz are looking at limits and or reductions other countries will follow. its all good and proper having an open skies policy but when it desecrates the local airline industry , governments have a duty to protect it. Watch over the next 12-18 months as more and more countries start looking at this in much more detail


----------



## Parisian Girl

*A380 for Riyadh; flydubai, Air Arabia soar*



> By Staff | Published Monday, September 12, 2011
> 
> Emirates will operate the first ever A380 service into Riyadh this month, in honour of Saudi Arabia’s 81st National Day.
> 
> Operating into King Khalid International Airport in Riyadh, on September 23, the one-off Emirates A380 service will operate as a commercial flight, giving customers the opportunity to be on the inaugural A380 service to the city.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-flydubai-air-arabia-soar-2011-09-12-1.418038


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia to battle flydubai for Ukraine budget market*



> By Andy Sambidge | Monday, 12 September 2011 6:06 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Arabia, the largest low-cost carrier in the Middle East and North Africa, said on Monday it will launch direct flights to two new destinations in Ukraine next month.
> 
> The new services to Kharkiv and Donestsk will expand the airline's presence to three major cities in the country, including Kiev, with its global network reaching a total of 67 destinations.
> 
> The move comes as Dubai's low cost carrier flydubai announced its entry into Ukraine with the launch of flights to Kiev, Donetsk and Kharkov this month.
> 
> Beginning October 7 and 12, Air Arabia will offer flights to Kharkiv, the country's second-largest city, and Donestsk, a major urban centre in eastern Ukraine with a population of 1.5 million.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/air-arabia-battle-flydubai-for-ukraine-budget-market-420135.html


----------



## Face81

Some pictures from last week.... they are blurry as they were taken on my BB.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ies-service-entry-timing-for-planned-new.html

Thanks Face for the pics.

Well a lot of news is coming out regarding the up graded versions of the 777L, and 777W. Boeing is dubbing the upgrades as 7778X, 7779X, interesting.

We might even see a carbon fibre wing, lets see what happens because we know that EK will be one of the biggest potential customers.


----------



## noir-dresses

I also think EK will receive their 16th 380 airframe on the 16th of September, the first of the next batch.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*FlyDubai launches flight to Georgia*









Deputy Minister of Ministry of Economy and Sustainable Development of Georgia, George Karbelashvili with flydubai CEO, Ghaith Al Ghaith 



> Sep 13, 2011
> 
> Flydubai is launching a new flight to Tbilisi, the capital of Georgia; its 45th destination.
> 
> The budget carrier will be the only airline to offer a direct connection between the UAE and Tbilisi. Flights to Tbilisi will launch on November 4 and will operate twice a week. Flights will depart Dubai Terminal 2 at 2345hrs, landing in Tbilisi International Airport at 0315hrs local time. The return flight departs at 0400hrs, arriving in Dubai at 0720hrs.


http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/12339-flydubai-launches-flight-to-georgia/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates bows out as Virgin eyes bmi deal*



> By staff writer | Tuesday, 13 September 2011 7:54 PM
> 
> Dubai flag carrier Emirates Airline has bowed out of a potential bidding war for British Midland International or bmi, the UK airline which Germany’s Lufthansa may be looking to sell.
> 
> Emirates, the largest international airline, was among carriers including Etihad Airways and Air France-KLM said to have expressed interest for the loss-making bmi, as it moved to build its share of long-haul transfer traffic.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-bows-out-as-virgin-eyes-bmi-deal-420300.html


----------



## zerozol

Face81 said:


> Dubai Duty Free (DDF), the world's largest travel retail operation, will part-finance the development of a new concourse *and terminal*, part of the Dh28 billion expansion of Dubai International Airport, the world's fourth biggest international passenger hub, a top official said.


Concourse AND terminal? Beside Concourse 4 there will be a new terminal somewhere? Or what?  Our speculation about a possible new terminal on the spot of the Air Show area could be true?


----------



## zerozol

Abu Dhabi airport cargo terminal takes shape

New facility will store perishable items

Staff Report
Published: 00:00 September 14, 2011
Gulf News

Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) announced in a statement Tuesday the completion of the first phase of the new cargo terminal for handling perishable goods.

Located at Abu Dhabi International Airport, the new facility will help improve the handling capabilities of Abu Dhabi Cargo Company (ADCC), the cargo handler and subsidiary of Adac.

Covering more than 6,000 square metres, the facility offers dedicated storage for a range of perishable products such as meat and fruit, including a separate room for palletised cargo. The terminal is also designed to have separate sections for customs examination, and a laboratory for Abu Dhabi Food Control Authority to sample food.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/abu-dhabi-airport-cargo-terminal-takes-shape-1.866246


----------



## Face81

zerozol said:


> Concourse AND terminal? Beside Concourse 4 there will be a new terminal somewhere? Or what?  Our speculation about a possible new terminal on the spot of the Air Show area could be true?


There was a rumour ages ago about a T4, but that never happened - we got a C4 instead, but who knows?!


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...tes-confirms-antinori-as-new-sales-chief.html

Emirates confirms Antinori as new sales chief.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates set to be largest wide-body carrier in 5 years*



> By Waheed Abbas | Published Wednesday, September 14, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates airline is poised to become the largest wide-body carrier in the world by 2016, according to the latest report on the Middle East aviation industry.
> 
> “Over the next five years, we expect that Emirates will continue its ascent and become the largest wide-body carrier in the world. We further expect that its regional peers, Qatar Airways and Etihad Airways, won’t be far behind in the ranks of the top 20. We project that passenger flows to and from the Middle East will reach nearly 140 million by 2015 – an increase of 45 million during 2010-2015,” Boston Consulting Group (BCG) said in the report.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...e-body-carrier-in-5-years-2011-09-14-1.418602


----------



## Parisian Girl

*PHOTOS: Emirates celebrates new cargo service*

Sep 13, 2011: Weekly service will fly Dubai-Singapore-Sydney-Hong Kong-Dubai. 








































http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-6488-photos-emirates-celebrates-new-cargo-service/ © 2011 ITP Business Publishing Ltd.


----------



## Face81

*Emirates selects Rockwell Collins Airshow® 3D Moving Map system for over 140 aircraft*

M2 PressWIRE

September 14, 2011

September 14, 2011 SEATTLE, Wash. -- Dubai-based Emirates Airline has selected Rockwell Collins enhanced Airshow® 4200D 3D Moving Map system for over 140 of its aircraft, including 62 new wide-body Airbus and Boeing aircraft currently being delivered. The announcement was made today at the 2011 Airline Passenger Experience Association (APEX) Expo in Seattle. 

"The magnitude of Emirates' Airshow 4200D selection signifies the continued market-leading capability and innovation of the Airshow platform," said Claude Alber, vice president and managing director of Europe, the Middle East and Africa (EuMEA) for Rockwell Collins. "This selection is another example of how Emirates persistently pushes its creative envelope, and we are pleased to continue our long-term commitment to informing and entertaining their passengers." "Emirates has been an Airshow customer for almost 25 years and has installed it on 100 percent of our fleet," said Patrick Brannelly, vice president of Passenger Communications and Visual Services for Emirates. 

"The Airshow channels onboard are extremely popular with passengers, and the latest evolution of this product line adds even more excitement to that experience. We are already working with Rockwell Collins on further developments and enhancements as we believe the Airshow map product is the industry gold standard." Rockwell Collins' enhanced Airshow 4200D 3D Moving Map system includes a new graphical design that utilizes NASA's Blue Marble map data, which is based on actual satellite imagery, to provide a modernized view of real-time flight information to passengers. 

Extensive features and performance enhancements not only deliver unparalleled 3D graphical realism, but also add even more new capabilities to what is already the industry's most popular moving map system. Features and performance enhancements include: A global map package that provides major improvements in detail and coverage worldwide Innovative time and flight status displays Realistic day and night views on all 3D maps A head-up display view designed to offer a pilot's-eye perspective of the flight Additionally, airlines can deliver custom, branded content through the Airshow 4200D system - including on-screen aircraft livery, promotional videos, safety briefings, and passenger greetings. And, because the 4200D features hands-free dynamic scripting, route-specific content can be pre-programmed to increase airlines' efficiencies and further enhance the passenger's in-flight experience. 

More information about Emirates Airlines is available at: http://www.emirates.com . 

About Rockwell Collins 
Rockwell Collins (NYSE: COL) is a pioneer in the development and deployment of innovative communication and aviation electronic solutions for both commercial and government applications. Our expertise in flight deck avionics, cabin electronics, mission communications, information management, and simulation and training is delivered by 20,000 employees, and a global service and support network that crosses 27 countries. 

To find out more, please visit www.rockwellcollins.com . 


Copyright 2011 Normans Media LimitedAll Rights Reserved
M2 PressWIRE

http://www.militaryaerospace.com/index/display/avi-wire-news-display/1500209208.html


----------



## Face81

*Emirates to start two more flights to Mauritius*

Dubai, Sep 15 (IANS/WAM) Emirates airline will introduce two additional flights between Dubai and Mauritius, a move which will increase the service to 11 weekly flights.

The 10th frequency will be launched Nov 4 while the 11th weekly flight will start Dec 6r, increasing existing the capacity by 22 percent per week per direction.

‘We are standing by the destination at a time when the international outlook for travel is uncertain,’ said Majid Al Mualla, Emirates’ senior vice president, commercial operations, West Asia ‘&’ Indian Ocean. 

‘Our decision to introduce these extra flights is the result of our long-term partnership with the island. We wish to thank the Government of Mauritius for its trust in Emirates.

–IANS/WAM

http://www.inewsone.com/2011/09/15/emirates-to-start-two-more-flights-to-mauritius/76277


^^ The question I ask is why???


----------



## Face81

Face81 said:


> So route 1 of 2012 for EK is Dublin.....
> 
> 4 more to go. Any more speculation? Mexico and the US, perhaps???


Not forgetting Rio and Buenos Aires in January as well, of course!!


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/general_aviation/read.main/4029842/

Did you guys notice the slight change in Etihads livery ? It's been around for a while now.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...lark-sees-great-opportunities-after-arab.html

Emirates Clark sees great opportunities after Arab Spring.

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/09/23/362487/emirates-expands-a380-network.html

Emirates expands A380 network.


----------



## zerozol

killerk said:


> if that was the case then it must have been Air India!!!
> this article justifies that
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/world/india-s-aviation-hub-welcome-to-dubai-2011-09-13-1.418326


No, it doesn't justifies that Air India could be the airline... This article speaks only about seat capacities between UAE and India.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Airport tops 4 million passengers again in August*



> by ASC Staff on Sep 25, 2011
> 
> Dubai International passenger numbers topped four million for the sixth time in eight months according to traffic statistics released today by Dubai Airports.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...rt-tops-4-million-passengers-again-in-august/


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Airports seeks concessions for new concourse*

Monday, 26 September 2011 09:43 | Written by Dominic Welling 











Dubai Airports has announced that is looking to recruit a number of "global brands" to operate the food and beverage concessions at its new $3 billion Concourse 3.

The operator has today (26 September) called for food and beverage operators to submit expressions of interest to provide the services at Dubai International’s upcoming Concourse 3.

According to Dubai Airports, the 528,000sqm concourse “offers numerous opportunities” for food and beverage operators, service providers and innovative brands.

Expected to be finished by the end of 2012, the new $3bn concourse will have all its 20 aircraft gates dedicated to the A-380.

The final submission date for ‘Expression of Interest’ is Sunday, October 16, 2011.

Based on the prequalification criteria included in the application, Dubai Airports will issue the Request for Proposal (RFP) documents in Q4 2011.

Eugene Barry, vice president – commercial at Dubai Airports, said: “Dubai Airports’ commercial direction has changed in recent times.

“As we continue to emerge as a leading global hub, the available brand concepts, and calibre of services, at our airports have to match, and even exceed, the rising expectations of an increasingly international clientele.

“Our experience and success at Concourse 1 and 2 are the result of a similar customer-centric approach, but Concourse 3 gives us a blank canvas that will help us set a new and higher standard.”

Meanwhile, Dubai International passenger numbers topped four million for the sixth time in eight months in August, according to the latest traffic statistics.

The figures revealed that the gateway handled a total of 4,019,230 passengers in last month compared with 3,987,184 in August 2010 – a year on year increase of 0.8%.

A part of the Terminal 3 complex dedicated for use by Emirates Airline, Concourse 3 will increase Dubai International’s total passenger capacity from the current 60mppa to 75mppa.

http://www.airport-world.com/news-a...-airports-seeks-concessions-for-new-concourse


----------



## Face81

*Flydubai extends its reach in Russia*

United Arab Emirates: 1 hour, 45 minutes ago

Flydubai, Dubai's pioneering low cost airline, has doubled its network in Russia to four points with the addition of flights to Kazan and Ufa. Flydubai's inaugural flight to Kazan, the capital of the Republic of Tatarstan and the second largest city of the Volga economic region, touched down on Wednesday 21st September at 1510hrs

Flydubai's CEO Ghaith Al Ghaith travelled on the inaugural flight and was welcomed at the Kremlin by Tatarstan's President, Rustam Minnikhanov.

In addition, Flydubai recently launched weekly flights to Ufa, the capital of the Republic of Bashkortostan, also departing from Terminal 2 at Dubai International Airport.

Commenting on the two new destinations, Flydubai CEO, Ghaith Al Ghaith, said, "Russia is a very important market for us, both in terms of business and tourist travel. With Dubai being home to more than 18,000 Russian expats there is a growing need for quality, low cost, direct flights to these destinations. The UAE is increasingly viewed as an ideal platform for Russian businesses to extend their reach to new markets. Russia is a growing economy, having grown by four per cent in 2010 and a further 3.8 per cent in the first five months of 2011. Through our expanding flight routes we look forward to contributing to this continuing growth." 

The Kazan Kremlin, which has been declared a UNESCO World Heritage site, is just one of the attractions the city has to offer. Kazan will also host the XXVII World Student Games in 2013 and several matches during the 2018 FIFA World Cup, with the new Flydubai routes ensuring that the UAE's football fans will have a direct flight option to attend matches. 

Ufa, with an economy based on fuel, energy and engineering complexes, is also the largest oil refining centre in the Volga and the Urals, as well as a scientific and transport hub for Russia. 

Flydubai also recently launched flights to Kiev, Donetsk and Kharkiv in Ukraine and in addition to the new and existing routes in Russia, Baku in Azerbaijan, Yerevan in Armenia, and Ashgabat in Turkmenistan, the airline now flies to 10 emerging CIS destinations. 


Flight Details
• Flights to Kazan: Flight FZ933 departs Dubai Terminal 2 at 1000hrs, landing in Kazan International Airport at 1510hrs local time. The return flight FZ934 departs at 1640hrs, arriving in Dubai at 2145hrs. 

• Flights to Ufa: Flight FZ939 departs Dubai Terminal 2 at 1025hrs, landing in Ufa International Airport at 1730hrs local time. The return flight FZ940 departs at 1830hrs, arriving in Dubai at 2130hrs. 
.

http://www.ameinfo.com/276000.html


----------



## Face81

^^ Strange destinations.... what are they classed as? Tier 4?? :nuts:


----------



## Face81

*Emirates sees more orders at Dubai airshow - chairman*

DUBAI, Sept 27 | Tue Sep 27, 2011 4:11am EDT 

DUBAI, Sept 27 (Reuters) - Emirates , Dubai's fast-growing state airline, will likely place more orders at the Dubai airshow in November, its chairman said on Tuesday. 

The carrier, the biggest customer for the Airbus A380 superjumbo with 90 orders, has previously said it planned to expand its fleet to eventually include 120 of the jets. 

"It is more positive that we might sign something," chairman Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed al-Maktoum said when asked about the likelihood of aircraft purchases at the airshow. 

The airline's president said this week Emirates had seen no drop in demand despite a weakening global economy. (Reporting by Jason Benham; Editing by Dan Lalor) 


http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/27/emirates-orders-idUSL5E7KR0TV20110927


----------



## killerk

zerozol said:


> No, it doesn't justifies that Air India could be the airline... This article speaks only about seat capacities between UAE and India.


Air India has always wanted to reciprocate by increasing flights to Dubai....In fact around the same time, they (the low cost wing: Air India Express) had mentioned about setting up a regional base in Dubai or Sharjah....


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai World Central appoints new leasing agent*



> by Jon Cuthbert on Sep 27, 2011
> 
> Dubai Aviation City Corporation, Dubai World Central (DWC), the region’s first aerotropolis, announced yesterday that it has appointed CB Richard Ellis (CBRE), the world’s largest real estate consultancy, as its global marketing and leasing agent for the DWC Office Park.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-6544-dubai-world-central-appoints-new-leasing-agent/


----------



## zerozol

killerk said:


> Air India has always wanted to reciprocate by increasing flights to Dubai....In fact around the same time, they (the low cost wing: Air India Express) had mentioned about setting up a regional base in Dubai or Sharjah....


It can be, but the article you cited doesn't say it is Air India or any part of it wants to set up a base at DWC... I said only this.


----------



## luv2bebrown

SEA and DFW just confirmed for EK.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Emirates Adds Seattle, Dallas Flights in U.S.

By Chris Jasper and Steve Rothwell - Sep 28, 2011 4:07 PM GMT+0400

Emirates, the biggest international airline, will add flights to Seattle and Dallas in a revival of plans to establish a major route network to the world’s largest economy that it shelved after the 2001 terror attacks.

Emirates will begin daily services from Dubai to Dallas starting Feb. 2 and to Seattle from March 1 and may add U.S. cities including Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Detroit, Philadelphia and Washington, President Tim Clark said today in an interview.

Passenger numbers at Emirates have surged fivefold in a decade, making it the world No. 1 by international traffic. Hubs in Paris, Frankfurt and London are already under pressure as the carrier diverts long-haul passengers through Dubai, and Clark said the U.S. market could be targeted using Airbus SAS’s A380 superjumbo, of which it has 90 on order offering 45,000 seats.

“We’ve always had fairly ambitious plans for the U.S. and this is part of that,” Clark said by phone from Dubai. “It’s an immense market. There will be more to come, including increased frequencies and bigger planes. We have ideas for the East Coast, the north-south axis in the center and for the west.”

The Gulf carrier will also open its own first- and business-class lounge in San Francisco in November, having previously shared a United Airlines facility.

U.S. ‘Noise’

Emirates currently serves New York, Houston, Los Angeles and San Francisco, so that the two new routes and those under consideration would triple the number of U.S. destinations. The carrier had originally planned to operate 20 Airbus A340s to the U.S. about 10 years ago, but dropped the strategy following the Sept. 11 attacks on New York and Washington, Clark said.

“We’ll hear an increasing amount of noise from the U.S. carriers,” said Chris Tarry, an independent aviation analyst who has followed the industry for almost three decades. “There are always a lot of comments when Emirates goes into new markets and I don’t expect the U.S. to be any different.”

American customers flying from Seattle and Dallas will be able to connect with flights to destinations across the Middle East, Asia, India and Africa via Dubai, Emirates said in a statement. Services will initially be operated using Boeing Co. 777s, of which Emirates has the biggest fleet, though there’s potential to shift those and other U.S. routes to A380 operation as deliveries of the double-decker accelerate, Clark said.
A380-Capable

While the airline has taken delivery of only six planes in the past six months, it has 52 due in the next 18 months or so and is accelerating network expansion accordingly, the executive said. Including Dallas and Seattle, nine new routes are being added between Nov. 1 and March 1, the executive said.

“The A380 will be an option for all U.S. operations post- 2013, when the plane will have a higher takeoff weight, so that routes such as Dubai-Los Angeles become a distinct possibility,” he said. “And most U.S. airports are A380-capable or will be.”

While travelers from the U.S. West Coast are likely to prefer more direct trans-Pacific flights to East Asia, hubbing from there via Dubai will be competitive to destinations including India, Sri Lanka, Iran, Pakistan and Bangladesh, as well as to the wider Middle East and East Africa, Clark said.

The Emirates model of operating three waves of departures from Dubai also cuts the gap between flights, so the “elapsed time” may be shorter than the distance suggests, he said.

“As the emerging-market economies around Dubai expand, particularly India, they could really pick up business,” said Nick Cunningham at research company Agency Partners in London.

The overlap with routes directly served by U.S. carriers may not be so great, Clark said, though the expansion plans may “hurt” their partners in the three global airline alliances.

Emirates is comfortable growing its network even as economies slow, Clark said, predicting that “demand for air travel will continue to grow over the long term in spite of the many challenges the industry faces.” 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...-s-challenge-with-seattle-dallas-flights.html

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

and this website says there is ONE more US destination TBA...

*Emirates Airline plans to add three U.S. routes*

*The carrier plans to start flights to Dallas and Seattle from its Dubai base early next year, boosting the number of destinations in what has been its fastest-growing market to six from four, with another yet-to-be-identified destination to be announced shortly.*

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/em...ree-us-routes-2011-09-28?reflink=MW_news_stmp

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Cool! 

So 9 new routes! Woah!

Wonder if it will be Atlanta, Chicago, or Boston???

I think Atlanta has a pretty good chance!


----------



## VCollaborator

--


----------



## Face81

^^ huh?


----------



## noir-dresses

Also like to point out that the new Dallas flight is due to the stoppage of service on the early morning Houston flight (EK213/214) hence why the A/C is free! So Houston will go down to 7 weekly now. Not a surprise to me as I was watching half empty 77Ls depart to IAH even during peak season, strange for an EK flight! I also have a sneaky suspicion that this was a quick move to block EY from serving DFW, and will probably instigate EK213/214 flights in the next two years or so when demand increases and EK has the equipment!

Thanks 
CaptainEKAirbus


----------



## VCollaborator

Face81 said:


> ^^ huh?


I usually open a lot of tabs and in this case I didn't refresh the tab before posting. I therefore posted a link to one of the articles that have already been posted above.

Sorry:lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Crystal Cargo signs partnership with WCA Family*












> by Jon Cuthbert on Sep 28, 2011
> 
> Etihad Crystal Cargo, the cargo division of Etihad Airways, has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to be the first cargo airline to act as a vendor within the WCA Family network.
> 
> WCA Family is the largest grouping of independent freight forwarders in the world, with close to 4,000 member offices in more than 640 cities and ports worldwide.
> 
> The agreement, announced at the 8th Sino-International Freight Forwarders Conference in Shanghai, will allow WCA Family members to access Etihad Crystal Cargo's global network of 84 destinations.
> 
> Roy Kinnear, senior vice president, cargo at Etihad, said, "At a time when we are enhancing service from Asia to the Indian Subcontinent and into Africa, we are very excited about this MoU with WCA Family and expect to be able to deliver exceptional value and routings to their members.”
> 
> “In our industry, the issue of credit can be an administrative and financial burden especially for the smaller independent forwarder. This agreement allows WCA Family members to leverage the strength of the Etihad relationship with WCA Family to provide an airway bill facility on behalf of its members," he added.
> 
> The MoU is the first of its kind between a forwarding network and an airline.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...stal-cargo-signs-partnership-with-wca-family/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Airways to offer onboard wireless by year-end*



> by Joanne Bladd on Sep 28, 2011
> 
> Abu Dhabi flag carrier Etihad Airways plans to offer onboard wireless internet on selected routes to Europe by the end of the year, the airline’s CEO James Hogan said Wednesday.
> 
> The state-backed airline said two planes would offer onboard internet access by December, a number that would rise to five aircraft by March 2012.
> 
> “Three of those five aircraft will be Airbus A330-300s, which will operate between Abu Dhabi and cities like Frankfurt, Geneva, London, Munich and Paris,” Hogan said in an emailed statement. “And we are right at the point now of settling on a fleet-wide connectivity solution for the years to come.”


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-6552-etihad-airways-to-offer-onboard-wireless-by-year-end/


----------



## noir-dresses

Flintbug said:


> I thought Singapore owned Virgin and therefore using the Virgin brand should deflect any national antipathy towards a play for Heathrow slots.
> 
> Why would anyone go to Heathrow from the Middle East in order to go into Europe?


I was thinking more a long the lines as what EK did with Hamburg-New York a few years back. Those trans Atlantic routes are money makers.


----------



## noir-dresses

On wikipedia it shows that EK has 105 orders for the Super Jumbo.

They most likely already placed the order but are waiting for the DAS to make it official.

The link won't open the actual page, but you can check for your self if interested.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emirates_(airline)


----------



## luv2bebrown

what is the difference between the initial A388s and the newer ones that are coming out?


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^never mind. found it 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airbus_A380#Improved_A380-800


----------



## Face81

*Emirates secures $650 million finance lease*

05 October 2011 

The financing covers four widebodies. 

Emirates has closed a 12-year finance lease worth about $650 million for four widebody aircraft, comprising of two Airbus A380s and two Boeing 777-300ERs. The aircraft are scheduled to deliver through March 2012.


http://www.airfinancejournal.com/Ar...irates-secures-650-million-finance-lease.html


----------



## Face81

*Emirates to sponsor London cable car*

7 October 2011 Last updated at 14:38 









_The cable car will carry up to 2,500 people an hour across the River Thames_



A private sponsor for a new Thames cable car river crossing has been announced in a 10-year deal worth £36m.

The cable car system is being sponsored by Dubai-based airline Emirates and will be known as the Emirates Air Line.

It will create a direct link between the 02 Arena in Greenwich and the ExCel exhibition centre, in east London.

The total cost of the scheme, to be completed in summer 2012, is £60m, with additional funding coming from third party funding and fare revenue.

Initially, Transport for London (TfL) estimated the cost for the project would be £25m and said it would use only private finance to pay for it. 

But last month TfL pushed its forecast up to about £60m.


*'Bird's eye vistas'* 

London Underground managing director Mike Brown said: "At £36m the sponsorship by Emirates covers a significant portion of the £45m construction value. 

"This multi-million pound agreement is proof that our funding strategy is working and we are confident that the outstanding upfront construction costs can be recouped from a range of sources including an application to the European Union Regional Development Fund, additional sponsor agreements, retail space rental and fare revenue."

The cable car will run between two new stations, set to be named Emirates Greenwich Peninsula, in south London and Emirates Royal Docks, in north London.

The service will be able to carry up to 2,500 people per hour in each direction at peak times. 

It is anticipated that it will carry two million passengers a year.

Liberal Democrat London Assembly member Mike Tuffrey said: "TfL admits that this sponsorship deal only meets 80% of the construction cost. 

"At a time when fares are set to rise by well over the rate of inflation, people will be asking why the mayor has failed to live up to what he had promised and ensured the cable car was entirely self financing."

But London Mayor Boris Johnson said: "This multi-million pound deal is tremendous news for London, helping us to deliver a new addition to the city's skyline.

"The Emirates Air Line will be an exciting and innovative mode of transport easing travel for thousands and offering spectacular bird's eye vistas of our majestic Thames."

Source


^^^^^^

Time to break out the cheese! :lol:


----------



## Face81

Another picture from a press release......









_Boris Johnson and Emirates' president Tim Clark at the announcement of the multi-million pound deal_

Source


----------



## noir-dresses

This is what us Skywards Gold Card members were sent today. 

As a valued Gold member, Skywards and Emirates NBD are happy to offer you a pre-qualified Emirates NBD Skywards Credit Card and a bonus of up to 25,000 Skywards Miles when you sign up for the card.

Earn the reward of your choice even sooner with our exclusive offer and enjoy a host of benefits and privileges with the Emirates NBD Skywards Credit Card:

* Accelerate your Miles: Earn up to 2.5 Skywards Miles for every US Dollar of retail spend and redeem them for an array of rewards with Skywards
* Complimentary Lounge access: Enjoy unlimited access to over 20 international airport lounges
* Complimentary concierge service: providing free airport transfers - domestic and international
* Complimentary Valet service: Enjoy valet service at select malls in Dubai and Abu Dhabi
* Bon Appétit - Get discounts of up to 30% at over 350 restaurants across the UAE
* Golf privileges: Play golf for free and avail of exclusive Golfing discounts
* Fly now, pay later with the 0% interest Installment Payment Plan for Emirates online purchases
* Complimentary Rotana Exclusive Club membership
* Complimentary 2-night/3-day stay with Marriott in Europe


----------



## VCollaborator

*Emirates to fly to Zimbabwe in 2012*



> _*AFP*
> 
> *7 October 2011*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Several international airlines stopped flights to Zimbabwe because of dwindling passenger numbers (AFP/File, Greg Wood)_
> 
> 
> *E*mirates airline said Friday it will begin flying five times a week between Zimbabwe, Zambia and Dubai next year.
> 
> "In February 2012, Emirates will commence services five days a week from Harare and Lusaka to Dubai," Emirates Group said in a newspaper advert seeking applications for staff to run its new operations.
> 
> Flag carrier Air Zimbabwe has downsized its services because of frequent strikes and huge debts as the company tries to maintain an ageing fleet.
> 
> Air Zimbabwe pilots went on strike for over five months this year over unpaid salaries and allowances as the airline is saddled with $100 million in debt.
> 
> Several international airlines, including EgyptAir, Air France, KLM, Lufthansa and Quantas stopped flights to Zimbabwe because of dwindling passenger numbers as tourists were scared off by political violence and food shortages.
> 
> Regional airlines like Air Malawi, Kenyan Airways and South African Airways are still flying to Zimbabwe.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.e8fbdb7962bb43fdf2294f71e6099162.101


----------



## VCollaborator

*YouTube video from Emirates Experience Channel of The Emirates Air Line*



Face81 said:


> Another picture from a press release......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Boris Johnson and Emirates' president Tim Clark at the announcement of the multi-million pound deal_
> 
> Source


Here is a concept video of it:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g0yZSJWXpE


----------



## Face81

^^ cool animation. Thanks


----------



## Face81

London press coverage showing the renaming of two stations to include "Emirates" on the tube maps :tongue2:


----------



## Face81

*Emirates revises start date of A380 service to Munich*

by ASC Staff on Oct 10, 2011 











Emirates is bringing forward its first daily A380 service to Germany by serving Munich from 25th November, nearly five weeks earlier than expected.

The double decker was originally set to replace EK 49, one of two daily services to Munich, from 1st January 2012.

Under a revised schedule, passengers will be able to enjoy the flagship of the Emirates’ fleet from 25th November.

“Emirates is the first foreign carrier to bring the A380 back to Germany, said Salem Obaidalla, the airline’s senior vice president, commercial operations, Europe and Russian Federation. “After further reviewing our forthcoming A380 deliveries and expected demand, we have decided to bring forward its deployment to Munich by more than a month, which is excellent news for one of our most important markets.” 

EK 49 departs Dubai at 0910hrs and gets into Munich at 1245hrs.

Last month, Emirates took one of its A380s to Hamburg on a special commercial flight as part of the airport’s 100th anniversary celebrations.



http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...revises-start-date-of-a380-service-to-munich/


----------



## killerk

*RAK Airways to launch flights to Pakistan cities in Nov*

By Andy Sambidge
Monday, 10 October 2011 5:52 PM

RAK Airways said on Monday it was to expand its route network with flights to Peshawar and Lahore in Pakistan.
Effective from next month, the Ras Al Khaimah-based carrier will offer two flights a week to the two cities, it said in a statement.
RAK Airways CEO Omar Jahameh said: "The addition of two new routes to our network is an extremely significant development for the airline as we celebrate our first anniversary."
RAK Airways relaunched operations in October 2010 with two routes and has over the last 12 months added another six destinations, he added.
"Our first anniversary is just the beginning of a long and successful future for the airline. Over the next few months we will continue to add to our network, with a range of new destinations around the GCC, Indian sub-continent and beyond," said Jahameh.
Jahameh said Peshawar and Lahore had been strategically chosen, adding: "The volume of foreign trade between the UAE and Pakistan amounted to $2.86bn last year, at a growth rate of nine percent.
"With flights to Lahore, the country's second largest city and Peshawar, a major commercial hub, passengers can capitalise on the latent opportunities for trade that exist between the two countries. Furthermore, we will provide the UAE's Pakistani community with increased connections to travel home."
Earlier on Monday, RAK Airways announced a one-off special fare promotion of AED1 flights to all its destinations to celebrate its first anniversary.
The AED1 special seat deals were available online from midnight on Sunday October 9 to midnight on Monday October 10 and are valid for travel from October 10 to March 28, 2012.

Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/rak-airways-launch-flights-pakistan-cities-in-nov-424575.html


----------



## noir-dresses

A new 77W joined the fleet today bringing the total to 59 now!! A6-EGG

EK should receive two Super Jumbos this month. #16 EK A380 should be delivered on Friday Oct 14th, and #17 EK A380 should also be delivered on Thursday Oct 27th. Two more A380s should be delivered before by the end of the year, will keep you up dated.


----------



## noir-dresses

More info,

A6-EGH already painted and has completed her first test flight... Boeing are doing a real sound job with the production of the B77W.

EK will soon get the A6-EGH.....and a few more will join the fleet: A6-EGI/EGJ/EGK/EGL and EGM.

A380 A6-EDP, a ULR frame will arrive on october 15th.
A380 A6-EDQ/EDR both LR frames will arrive till years end! 

Thanks to EK433B77W, and ZRHMD11 for additional airframe delivery dates.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Whats the difference between the LR and ULR frames?


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Whats the difference between the LR and ULR frames?


LR means Long Range set up with all the seats in the cabins, and ULR means Ultra Long Range, EK puts the cabin crew rest area at the back of the main deck which takes up 28 seats.


----------



## noir-dresses

At the back of the main cabin on the URL the crew rest area occupies seven middle rows of four seats each. It's kind of strange because EK is the only airline so far to opt for this type of layout. Any destination/flight that is longer than the legal working time frame for a cabin crew has this set up. I marked it for you in the pic.

When I flew the Super Jumbo to Sydney/Auckland I managed to see what it looks like in real life. A huge box at the end of the main cabin, they even showed us what the crew rest area looks like inside.


----------



## noir-dresses

You can see four of EKs SJs at Airbus's Hamburg plant getting ready for delivery very soon. 

Thnx Elktest.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Oh right, that makes sense then, cause the LR frame has 499 seats and ULR has 517 seats. When does EK expect to receive there 2 class cabin A380's and what destinations would you expect to send them to? I once read Dehli was being considered but i don't think the Indian authorities have given permission to EK yet. 
btw, what was inside the rest area?


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^Oh right, that makes sense then, cause the LR frame has 499 seats and ULR has 517 seats. When does EK expect to receive there 2 class cabin A380's and what destinations would you expect to send them to? I once read Dehli was being considered but i don't think the Indian authorities have given permission to EK yet.
> btw, what was inside the rest area?


Other way around, LR 517 seats, and ULR 489 seats.

Rest area had a bunch of bunks to sleep on basically, nothing special. 

Notice how two up coming 380s are LRs for shorter trips, and we already know they will be used for Rome, and Munich. The URL will most likely be use on the Kuala Lumpur sector. Expect another URL soon for the Melbourne sector also.


----------



## Elktest

noir-dresses said:


> You can see four of EKs SJs at Airbus's Hamburg plant getting ready for delivery very soon.
> 
> Thnx Elktest.


today was the delivery from Emirates A6-EDP its the 16. A380, on the pic left in the hangar. pic. from monday.

and from today start for the delivery



and now 5 Emirates in Hamburg by Airbus.


----------



## Elktest

the MSN090 A6-EDT its in fullcolor



in the line A6-EDR , A6-EDS , A6-EDT , 9V-SKP , A6-EDQ


----------



## noir-dresses

http://khaleejtimes.ae/biz/inside.a...ober/business_October278.xml&section=business

Remember my comment regarding this face ? Etihad in talks with Virgin to buy stake in BMI ?

http://www.emirates247.com/business/etihad-may-buy-aer-lingus-stake-2011-10-17-1.423856

In other new Etihad is also looking to buy the Irish's 25 percent stake in Aer Lingus.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad plans flights to Libya*

The National staff
Oct 17, 2011

Tripoli will soon be on Etihad Airways route map as the flagbearer of the UAE plans its latest destination.

The Chief Executive Officer of Etihad Airways, Mr James Hogan, said the airline was planning three flights a week to Tripoli.

"As soon as the NATO no-fly zone is lifted, the airport is declared safe and all appropriate infra-structure is in place we will be able to begin services," he said.

The return flights, to be operated by an Airbus A330-200 with 22 Peal Business Class and 240 Coral Economy seats, should be on sale within weeks, the airline stated.

Mr Hogan said the proposed schedule would connect Abu Dhabi for flights from North and South Asia and the Indian Subcontinent as well as serving strong point to point traffic.

The new services would further strengthen links with Tripoli, said the airline, as the UAE was among the first to recognise the new government of Libya and to provide political, military and humanitarian support for the country.

Source: http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/etihad-plans-flights-to-libya


----------



## killerk

*RAK Airways to introduce flights to Kuwait*

United Arab Emirates: 6 hours, 57 minutes ago

RAK Airways, a national carrier of the UAE, has increased its GCC network with daily flights to Kuwait and Doha, Qatar. RAK Airways will offer seven flights a week to Kuwait effective 20 November 2011 in addition to increasing the frequency of its flights to Doha to seven times a week effective 30 October 2011.

Following the first anniversary of the airline's re-launch on October 10th 2011, RAK Airways announced its entry into Pakistan with two flights a week to Peshawar and Lahore.

With the addition of its new route to Kuwait, the airline now flies to 9 destinations. RAK Airways CEO Omar Jahameh said, "With the introduction of daily flights to Kuwait and Qatar, RAK Airways is able to further its footprint in the GCC region. We marked our entry into Qatar in July this year, with four flights a week to Doha. With the latent opportunities in Qatar in the lead up to the 2022 World Cup, we have increased the frequency of our flights, to enhance our offering for business travellers looking to capitalise on the resulting rise in trade and tourism."

RAK Airways GCC network now covers Jeddah, Kuwait and Doha and the airline is actively eyeing additional routes in the region and beyond to add to its growing route network.

"With an established network in the GCC, our passengers from India, Bangladesh, Pakistan and Egypt will be able to take advantage of convenient connections and easy transfers to a number of key GCC cities," added Jahameh. 

Return, all-inclusive fares start at AED 499 to Kuwait and Doha.

Included in the price of all fares is a full hot meal and beverages served free on-board all flights, along with a baggage allowance of 30kg per passenger in addition to the normal hand baggage allowance. There is also a free shuttle service between other emirates and RAK International Airport for each flight. 

RAK Airways provides free parking for passengers who wish to drive to RAK International Airport which is just 30 minutes away from Sharjah and 45 minutes away from Dubai.

Bookings can be made online at rakairways.com; through phoning a 24-hour call centre on 971-7-2075000; through sales offices across all Emirates as well as across the airline's network destinations; and through appointed travel agents.

Source: http://www.ameinfo.com/278472.html


----------



## Face81

*$104b investment on cards*

Issac John 

18 October 2011DUBAI — Passenger capacity of the world’s three fastest growing airlines — Emirates, Qatar Airways, and Etihad — is on pace to quadruple to 200 million passengers by 2020, warranting GCC governments to spend a total of $104 billion for airport expansion over the next few years, a latest aviation industry forecast said.

The three legacy carriers, currently growing at phenomenal pace, have grown into global airlines and are instrumental in boosting capacities at their home airports apart from contributing immensely to the region’s economic growth, the Kuwait Financial Centre, or Markaz, said.

The “explosive growth” in passenger traffic triggered by these airlines has necessitated the large-scale expansion of existing facilities, the report noted. “By 2015, Dubai, Doha, and Abu Dhabi international airports will have a combined annual capacity of 190 million passengers,” Markaz said in an updated version of its GCC infrastructure series that also covers airports. “With 48 million passengers in 2010, Dubai is now the world’s fifth largest airport. However, Abu Dhabi and Qatar also aim to attain a hub status for the region,” it noted.

To cope with the projected surge in passenger traffic, GCC governments have boosted investment in building new airports and upgrading existing facilities. “These investments are in the neighbourhood of $104 billion over the coming few years, concentrated primarily in the UAE. The majority of which is for the Al Maktoum Airport with an estimated cost of $50 billion.”

The new GCC mega airports will dwarf European airports and support both their airlines and country’s economic development, Markaz said.

Currently, there are 37 main civil airports in the GCC. Of these, more than 30 are in Saudi Arabia and the UAE. Saudi Arabia has four international airports and 22 domestic airports.

“The UAE, in particular, has aggressively pursued this model over the last decade and consequently rapidly climbed up in international rankings; with 48 million passengers in 2010, Dubai International is now the world’s fifth largest airport. However, Abu Dhabi and Qatar also aim to attain a hub status for the region,” Markaz said. Dubai’s new five-runway airport — Al Maktoum International Airport — will be able to handle 90 million passengers. “This is gigantic considering that the population consists of only a few million, including guest workers. The target market is clearly the global citizen. Dubai Airport has doubled in size every few years. Abu Dhabi and Qatar are following suit,” it said.

Passenger traffic in the GCC, which is now a transit point of millions of passengers, has grown at a compounded annual growth rate of 10 per cent between 2002 and 2010 — significantly higher than the global traffic growth in the same period which was between one and three per cent.

The report suggests that passenger traffic at Dubai has now overtaken Saudi Arabia, despite the acute financial crisis in Dubai. “This shows that the business of air travel in Dubai is both successful and very resilient.”

Cargo volume at Dubai is now in a league of its own. Dubai handled double the cargo volume of any other GCC airport in 2002. At present, the cargo volume has increased five-fold. In 2010, Dubai alone handled more cargo than all the other GCC airports combined.

In its recent forecast, Boeing predicted that Middle Eastern airlines would require 2,340 aircraft by 2029 with a total value of $390 billion as the regional industry expands, Airbus also forecast that by 2028, the Middle East fleet would triple in size.

Boeing also estimates that the regional aviation industry will grow at 7.1 per cent a year for the next 20 years.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ober/business_October284.xml&section=business


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Airport launches SnoozeCube to increase traveller comfort*

Published: 19/10/11

Source: ©The Moodie Report 

By Melody Ng, Asia Bureau Chief

PrintEmailUAE. Dubai International Airport has introduced state-of-the-art modular sleeping pods designed to offer travellers comfort, privacy, entertainment and connectivity. 

Called SnoozeCube, each of the accommodation units contains a full-sized bed, a touch-screen television offering a selection of entertainment and music, as well as high speed internet access. Most importantly, the units are connected to the airport’s flight information system to ensure that passengers do not miss their flights. 

As many as ten of the sound-proofed units have been installed adjacent to Gate 122 at Dubai International’s Terminal 1. 

Commenting on the launch of SnoozeCube, Dubai Airports Vice President of Commercial Eugene Barry said: “We are always looking at ways to enhance the level of comfort and indeed the overall customer experience at Dubai International. The SnoozeCube is certain to have a positive effect on both.” 




















_SnoozeCube creator Larry Swann pictured with the state-of-the-art modular sleeping pods; each unit contains a full-sized bed, a touch-screen television with a selection of entertainment and music, as well as high speed internet access _


The creator of the SnoozeCube, Larry Swann said that Dubai Airports’ desire to be the first airport to install the system was a reflection of the emirate's vision to continually enhance the traveller’s experience, particularly at its points of entry and departure. 

“Adopting innovative ideas has helped keep Dubai at the forefront of the travel and tourism industries,” said Swann. “And the SnoozeCube is the perfect fit. Having researched airports around the world I realised that the travel experience can be enhanced by providing passengers a place to rest that is convenient, affordable, comfortable and safe.” 

During the pilot phase, the SnoozeCube was said to be “an instant hit” particularly among transfer/transit passengers with shorter layover times. It can be used on an hourly basis with rates starting from AED65 (approximately US$17.80) per hour for the first four hours. 

Commenting on the SnoozeCube, which is designed and built in New Zealand, Dubai-based New Zealand Trade Commissioner for Middle East, Africa and Pakistan Steve Jones said: “Given our country’s strong culture of innovation, resourcefulness and creativity in business it’s not surprising the SnoozeCube has been created by a New Zealander. We are confident SnoozeCube will become a familiar name for the millions of passengers travelling to Dubai and in other airports around the world in the months and years to come.” 



http://www.moodiereport.com/document.php?c_id=6&doc_id=28956


----------



## noir-dresses

4th SIN flight loaded into system, takes effect 03 November

EK354, departs DXB at 0325, arrives SIN 1445
EK355, departs SIN at 0200, arrives DXB 0510

This leaves 40 mins after EK405, so its cutting it close. At least this will lighten the premium loads somewhat. 

That's 3 direct flights daily and one indirect (ie EK348/349) all on 777-300ER's

* Be warned, this aircraft has the old sleeperettes in J...not ideal at those flight times.

info posted by eightblack


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/saudis-uae-enter-market-for-ch-47fs-363365/

UAE enter market for more CH-47Fs.

Don't be surprised if we see an order at the DAS, along with the long awaited Rafael's.


----------



## noir-dresses

A6-EGH to be deliverd today.

Cheers


----------



## noir-dresses

Today is a milestone with the addition of the 60th 77W to EKs fleet. 

I think we will witness 70-80 examples very quickly at this rate.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...et-for-transpacific-connections-clark-363647/

EK getting set for trans Pacific connections. 

I can see Santiago, Chile joining the network of destinations soon.

http://www.flightglobal.com/page/interviews/tim-clark/

Interview


----------



## Face81

Good news. Wonder why Scandinavia has been left out of plans? Not enough demand?


----------



## noir-dresses

Will EK operate the A380 into Schiphol ? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

According to this Haarlem-based Dutch newspaper (located in the Schiphol area and so normally quite accurate with its reporting) EK is claimed to made an official request to the airport to deploy the A380 in 2012. No decision has yet been made.

It makes sense because Schiphol can handle the super jumbo and EK would gain the valuable kudos of being the first carrier to operate the A380 into Holland's main airport.

Use of the A380 would enable EK to expand without having the expense of operating twice a day with B777s.

The new service would also appeal to travellers in Belgium. Main cities like Brussels and Antwerp are directly connected to Schiphol by the high-speed Thalys train. Brussels-Amsterdam travel time by Thalys is around 100 mins.

Article (in Dutch language):

http://www.haarlemsdagblad.nl/nieuw...le11939561.ece/Emirates-met-A380-op-Schiphol


Article provided by alex1948


----------



## Elktest

no.20 for Emirates the A6-EDT 



no19 A6-EDS


----------



## noir-dresses

That Hamburg Airbus plant is really starting to remind me of DXB with all those EK liveries every where you look.

I wouldn't be surprised that all the employees at the plant say "god bless EK" when they wake up in the morning, and go to sleep at night knowing they're jobs are secure in these hard times.


----------



## Elktest

in the production list caming 8 EK successively from MSN105 to MSN112 and 101 and 103 are from Emirates


----------



## noir-dresses

Elktest said:


> in the production list caming 8 EK successively from MSN105 to MSN112 and 101 and 103 are from Emirates


That would actually make it ten then. Thanks for the info, keep it.

That's 26 airframes either in the production process, or in EKs fleet.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> What do you think Face, MAX, or NEO ?
> 
> I honestly think they could even go with short range Dreamliner.


It will probably be Boeing who gets the orders as the new Dreamliner seems perfect for FlyDubai....


----------



## desertweasel

dreamliners are med to long haul AC this does not seem to fit with Fly Dubai at all.
there are so many places they can service with the current air frame, why change?


----------



## YU-AMC

There is news about FlyDubai to bump up BEG from 4th weekly to 6. That's for Dec and January. Could there be a chance to see A330 by 2012 summer. There is also Jat Airways flying this route. Any clue?


----------



## noir-dresses

YU-AMC said:


> There is news about FlyDubai to bump up BEG from 4th weekly to 6. That's for Dec and January. Could there be a chance to see A330 by 2012 summer. There is also Jat Airways flying this route. Any clue?


That all depends on the success of the load factors/profit margin for BEG. 

Don't forget the UAE also have all the required bilateral air transport agreements with Croatia, so it's a matter of time before FlyDubai starts that service, especially in high season with a potential six destinations. 

Air Arabia has limited service to Bosnia as well.

Once all the points in the region are served I think EK will cherry pick the one with the highest demand for the Middle East, Africa, Asia, and Australia/New Zealand.

A lot also depends who will build they're new airport first, ZAG, or BEG, and become the regions mini hub. Since the new ZAG terminal is on the verge of starting very soon, and OU already a Star Alliance partner, I can see EK wanting to cause Lufthansa as much head aches as possible.

Another reason ZAG might see EK first is because its entering the EU sooner. It's not always about the pax, but cargo as well.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK received its 17th A380 airframe yesterday, reg # A6-EDQ.

This link will show you its flight path from Hamburg to Dubai.

http://www.flightradar24.com/2011-10-28/16:10/UAE7380


----------



## YU-AMC

noir-dresses said:


> That all depends on the success of the load factors/profit margin for BEG.
> 
> Don't forget the UAE also have all the required bilateral air transport agreements with Croatia, so it's a matter of time before FlyDubai starts that service, especially in high season with a potential six destinations.
> 
> Air Arabia has limited service to Bosnia as well.
> 
> Once all the points in the region are served I think EK will cherry pick the one with the highest demand for the Middle East, Africa, Asia, and Australia/New Zealand.
> 
> A lot also depends who will build they're new airport first, ZAG, or BEG, and become the regions mini hub. Since the new ZAG terminal is on the verge of starting very soon, and OU already a Star Alliance partner, I can see EK wanting to cause Lufthansa as much head aches as possible.
> 
> Another reason ZAG might see EK first is because its entering the EU sooner. It's not always about the pax, but cargo as well.


I apologize, but I am just interested to hear about BEG plans.


----------



## noir-dresses

YU-AMC said:


> I apologize, but I am just interested to hear about BEG plans.


All depends on the dynamics of the numbers like I mentioned, will there be more demand than what FlyDubai can handle.

If I'm correct I think Qatar Airways is also coming to BEG, so that should put more seats on the market.

EK will also need an additional airframe to do BEG, and so many more important destinations still not served yet.

My honest opinion is no, but what's to say it won't ?

Try to meet the local reps for FlyDubai in BEG, and ask them to give you the load factors. 

By the way, nice pics on the BEG thread.

Pozdrav


----------



## noir-dresses

More rumors coming out from midlevels regarding the SJ that diverted to India a few days ago. Kind of hard to believe.

I spoke with a passenger on the flight, who was flying in Suites, and the information they were able to snag from the HYD station manager was that the A380 was flying on a single engine for around 80 minutes.

A fault occurred near Visakhapatnam, but because that airport can't land an A380, they continued onto HYD.

Some time after the fault was detected, passengers were informed that they would be diverting to HYD and would have a "normal landing".


----------



## Face81

^^ Sounds like a rumour! lol


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^agreed!


----------



## AppleMac

noir-dresses said:


> I spoke with a passenger on the flight, who was flying in Suites, and the information they were able to snag from the HYD station manager was that the A380 was flying on a single engine for around 80 minutes.


Untrue - it was an electrical issue.


----------



## Elktest

engiens startet from the Emirates A6-EDR


----------



## firoz bharmal

What is upto now and recently arrived A380 2 Nos destined?


----------



## Face81

*MasterCard launches world’s first airport prepaid card in Dubai*

Published: 02/11/11

Source: ©The Moodie Report 

By Melody Ng, Asia Bureau Chief

PrintEmailUAE. Dubai Airports, Dubai Duty Free and MasterCard Worldwide have announced the launch of DXB Connect, hailed as the world’s first airport prepaid MasterCard card aimed primarily at airport clientele. 

Operated on the MasterCard network and issued by Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank (ADCB) in conjunction with Jade Payments and Global Processing Services, the DXB Connect card offers passengers at Dubai International Airport a convenient and safe method to make airport purchases in local currency (AED). 

DXB Connect offers arriving, departing and transiting passengers exclusive discounts at Dubai Duty Free retail outlets, as well as at selected hotels, spas, dining outlets and family entertainment venues across Dubai. It also offers global reach – it can be used anywhere the MasterCard acceptance mark is displayed. 

As part of the package, the card also comes with a ready-to-use Etisalat mobile SIM preloaded with AED25 credit, giving travellers the convenience of having a local phone number on arrival. 

DXB Connect cards can be purchased for a one-time fee of AED95 (USD26) and immediately activated at dedicated card activation stands operated by Dubai Duty Free across all three terminals at Dubai International. Travellers are able to select the amount they wish to load onto the card when activating it. 

The card can be topped up at specified locations in the airport and very soon also through all Virgin Megastores, UAE Exchange outlets in UAE and online via the DXB Connect website (www.dxbconnect.com). DXB Connect cardholders can access their card balance through IVR, SMS, dxbconnect.com and at card activation touch points at Dubai International. 










_(From left) Rajeev Kumar K, Vice President and Head of Business Development, Prepaid Products, Middle East & Africa, MasterCard Worldwide; Colm McLoughlin, Executive Vice Chairman, Dubai Duty Free; Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports; and Ramzy Al Amary, Vice President, Abu Dhabi District Manager, MasterCard Worldwide at the launch of DXB Connect at Dubai International’s Terminal 3_


The Etisalat prepaid SIM and the DXB Connect prepaid cards are instantly activated at multiple card activation touch points across the airport. This is said to be the first time in the world where a prepaid MasterCard and prepaid mobile SIM have been integrated into a single package for customer convenience. 

The DXB Connect card provides cardholders with the ability to better manage their finances as they are not able to spend beyond the pre-paid balance amount stored on the card. It is PIN enabled for ATM use and requires cardholders to provide a signature at point of sale terminals. Additionally, like a credit card, it can be cancelled, blocked and re-issued. 

“Our goal is to continually find innovative ways to create a uniquely positive and memorable service experience for our passengers,” said Dubai Airports CEO Paul Griffiths. “Much like the airport itself, the DXB Connect card ticks all the boxes by offering our customers global reach, greater convenience and tremendous value.” 

Dubai Duty Free Executive Vice Chairman Colm McLoughlin said: “We are very excited about the DXB Connect card and have enjoyed working with Dubai Airports and MasterCard on making it all come together. The DXB Connect card will offer travellers tremendous opportunities to avail of a pre-paid card that is easy to purchase at Dubai Duty Free and quickly activated. I think that it is going to be very popular with a diverse mix of travellers.” 

MasterCard Worldwide Vice President-Abu Dhabi District Manager Ramzy Al Amary added: “As the world’s first dedicated airport prepaid card, the DXB Connect ushers in a new era of convenience customised for travellers visiting the UAE. DXB Connect cardholders will be powered with the ability to instantly buy, load, activate and use their prepaid cards at the airport and across our global network of 32.7 million acceptance locations. The DXB Connect card provides travellers the advantage of carrying a mode of payment, which requires no bank account or annual fees and is more flexible than cash.” 

According to Dubai Airports, the global e-commerce industry is growing quickly with sales turnover increasing from US$183 billion in 2004 to an estimated US$550 billion by the end of this year. Similarly the global duty free industry is on the rise with sales turnover increasing some +56% from US$25 billion in 2004 to US$39 billion in 2010. 


http://www.moodiereport.com/document.php?c_id=6&doc_id=29062


^^ Pretty cool


----------



## Face81

*Soccer-Dubai's Emirates reconsidering FIFA sponsorship-report*

DUBAI | Wed Nov 2, 2011 8:56am EDT 

DUBAI Nov 2 (Reuters) - Dubai's Emirates has not yet begun discussions on extending its multi-million dollar FIFA sponsorship beyond 2014, it said on Wednesday, after a report quoted an airline official saying the Gulf Arab carrier would not renew the contract.

Australian media group B&T media quoted Boutros Boutros, the divisional senior vice president of corporate communications for the airline, saying it felt "overlooked" during the voting scandal that rocked soccer's governing body earlier this year.

"We are seriously thinking about not renewing our partnership with FIFA beyond 2014," Boutros was quoted as saying during the Emirates-sponsored Melbourne Cup horse race.

In May, Boutros told Reuters the airline was disappointed by the cash-for-votes scandal that has led to several officials being suspended from the game.

Former Asian soccer chief Mohamed bin Hammam was banned for life after being accused of bribery during his failed attempt to become FIFA president. He has always denied the allegations.

Emirates has commissioned research into its association with FIFA to see if there has been any long-term damage to its brand, according to the report.

"Emirates has not yet commenced discussions with FIFA on the extension of our partnership agreement beyond 2014. Discussions will begin in due course," the airline said in a statement on Wednesday, without giving any more details.

The Gulf carrier sealed one of its biggest ever sponsorship deals worth $195 million with FIFA in 2006 to become its official sponsor until 2014.

FIFA president Sepp Blatter said in June the organisation has been in contact with two of its main sponsors over the corruption allegations but there had been no threats to pull out. (Reporting by Praveen Menon; Editing by Ken Ferris)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/02/soccer-fifa-emirates-sponsorship-idUSL5E7M21C020111102


----------



## siamu maharaj

Face81 said:


> Published: 02/11/11
> 
> Source: ©The Moodie Report
> 
> By Melody Ng, Asia Bureau Chief
> 
> PrintEmailUAE. Dubai Airports, Dubai Duty Free and MasterCard Worldwide have announced the launch of DXB Connect, hailed as the world’s first airport prepaid MasterCard card aimed primarily at airport clientele.
> 
> Operated on the MasterCard network and issued by Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank (ADCB) in conjunction with Jade Payments and Global Processing Services, the DXB Connect card offers passengers at Dubai International Airport a convenient and safe method to make airport purchases in local currency (AED).
> 
> DXB Connect offers arriving, departing and transiting passengers exclusive discounts at Dubai Duty Free retail outlets, as well as at selected hotels, spas, dining outlets and family entertainment venues across Dubai. It also offers global reach – it can be used anywhere the MasterCard acceptance mark is displayed.
> 
> As part of the package, the card also comes with a ready-to-use Etisalat mobile SIM preloaded with AED25 credit, giving travellers the convenience of having a local phone number on arrival.
> 
> DXB Connect cards can be purchased for a one-time fee of AED95 (USD26) and immediately activated at dedicated card activation stands operated by Dubai Duty Free across all three terminals at Dubai International. Travellers are able to select the amount they wish to load onto the card when activating it.
> 
> The card can be topped up at specified locations in the airport and very soon also through all Virgin Megastores, UAE Exchange outlets in UAE and online via the DXB Connect website (www.dxbconnect.com). DXB Connect cardholders can access their card balance through IVR, SMS, dxbconnect.com and at card activation touch points at Dubai International.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(From left) Rajeev Kumar K, Vice President and Head of Business Development, Prepaid Products, Middle East & Africa, MasterCard Worldwide; Colm McLoughlin, Executive Vice Chairman, Dubai Duty Free; Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports; and Ramzy Al Amary, Vice President, Abu Dhabi District Manager, MasterCard Worldwide at the launch of DXB Connect at Dubai International’s Terminal 3_
> 
> 
> The Etisalat prepaid SIM and the DXB Connect prepaid cards are instantly activated at multiple card activation touch points across the airport. This is said to be the first time in the world where a prepaid MasterCard and prepaid mobile SIM have been integrated into a single package for customer convenience.
> 
> The DXB Connect card provides cardholders with the ability to better manage their finances as they are not able to spend beyond the pre-paid balance amount stored on the card. It is PIN enabled for ATM use and requires cardholders to provide a signature at point of sale terminals. Additionally, like a credit card, it can be cancelled, blocked and re-issued.
> 
> “Our goal is to continually find innovative ways to create a uniquely positive and memorable service experience for our passengers,” said Dubai Airports CEO Paul Griffiths. “Much like the airport itself, the DXB Connect card ticks all the boxes by offering our customers global reach, greater convenience and tremendous value.”
> 
> Dubai Duty Free Executive Vice Chairman Colm McLoughlin said: “We are very excited about the DXB Connect card and have enjoyed working with Dubai Airports and MasterCard on making it all come together. The DXB Connect card will offer travellers tremendous opportunities to avail of a pre-paid card that is easy to purchase at Dubai Duty Free and quickly activated. I think that it is going to be very popular with a diverse mix of travellers.”
> 
> MasterCard Worldwide Vice President-Abu Dhabi District Manager Ramzy Al Amary added: “As the world’s first dedicated airport prepaid card, the DXB Connect ushers in a new era of convenience customised for travellers visiting the UAE. DXB Connect cardholders will be powered with the ability to instantly buy, load, activate and use their prepaid cards at the airport and across our global network of 32.7 million acceptance locations. The DXB Connect card provides travellers the advantage of carrying a mode of payment, which requires no bank account or annual fees and is more flexible than cash.”
> 
> According to Dubai Airports, the global e-commerce industry is growing quickly with sales turnover increasing from US$183 billion in 2004 to an estimated US$550 billion by the end of this year. Similarly the global duty free industry is on the rise with sales turnover increasing some +56% from US$25 billion in 2004 to US$39 billion in 2010.
> 
> 
> http://www.moodiereport.com/document.php?c_id=6&doc_id=29062
> 
> 
> ^^ Pretty cool


How's this any better than a normal credit card?


----------



## Imre

siamu maharaj said:


> How's this any better than a normal credit card?


This is just prepaid card , without balance you cant use it, similar as debit card but no need to open bank account for it.

Good for kids and ladies , when the balance is zero game over


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.scotland.gov.uk/News/Releases/2011/10/25151929

Read the second last paragraph cause we might be seeing more flights to Scotland.


----------



## bizzybonita

Imre said:


> This is just prepaid card , without balance you cant use it, similar as debit card but no need to open bank account for it.
> 
> Good for kids and ladies , when the balance is zero game over


:lol:


----------



## Slimbo

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.scotland.gov.uk/News/Releases/2011/10/25151929
> 
> Read the second last paragraph cause we might be seeing more flights to Scotland.


I guess that would be to Edinburgh, currently the company that owns Glasgow and Edinburgh airports is being forced to sell Edinburgh airport. Plus the university he's talking about (Heriot Watt) is based in Edinburgh.


----------



## I Know

Face81 said:


> Doubtful. Might just be that they are feeling a bit left out and that FIFA has been rocked by scandal after scandal all year. Remember, £200m is a drop in the Ocean for EK! These are, afterall, only half-year results!


yeah, could be right face, there are more losses to come :bash: as the saying goes , every drop counts hno:


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...-gulfs-premier-aerospace-manufacturer-364076/

Strata structures itself into Gulfs premier aerospace manufacturer.


----------



## kpage

*ha ha!!! Pretty funny Flash Mob at DXB*

Just great, lets have more -- come on Dubai. :lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...loy-a380s-on-dubai-los-angeles-routes-364466/

Air France to deploy A380 on DXB-CDG route.

That should spice up DXB a little bit.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://khaleejtimes.ae/biz/inside.a...ber/business_November195.xml&section=business

EK looking at Islamic financing as option due to European lenders getting cold feet over uncertainty.


----------



## noir-dresses

A list of EKs SJ routes, and up coming routes from www.a380flights.net/ originally posted by Elktest.

For plane spotters the best time is around 7 am to 10 am, that's when the majority of SJ take off from DXB. 

Emirates (UAE)

489 Seats, 3 Classes ( 14 / 76 / 399 ) = ultra long range
517 Seats, 3 Classes ( 14 / 76 / 427 ) = long range (without crew rest area)
Routes ( 30 ):

Dubai (DXB) - London (LHR), EK001, 07:45 - 11:35 h 
London (LHR) - Dubai (DXB), EK002, 13:45 - 00:25 h (+1) 


Dubai (DXB) - London (LHR), EK003, 14:15 - 18:40 h

London (LHR) - Dubai (DXB), EK004, 20:40 - 06:30 h (+1)


Dubai (DXB) - Sydney (SYD) - Auckland (AKL), EK412, 10:15 - 13:50 h (+1)
-> Dubai (DXB) - Sydney (SYD), EK412, 10:15 - 07:05 h (+1)
-> Sydney (SYD) - Auckland (AKL), EK412, 08:50 - 13:50 h 
Auckland (AKL) - Sydney (SYD) - Dubai (DXB), EK413, 18:45 - 05:30 h (+1) 
-> Auckland (AKL) - Sydney (SYD), EK413, 18:45 - 20:05 h
-> Sydney (SYD) - Dubai (DXB), EK413, 21:45 - 05:30 h (+1)


Dubai (DXB) - Toronto (YYZ), EK241, 09:20 - 14:50 h, (1/3/5) 
Toronto (YYZ) - Dubai (DXB), EK242, 21:40 - 19:20 h (+1), (1/3/5)


Dubai (DXB) - Seoul (ICN), EK322, 03:00 - 16:00 h 
Seoul (ICN) - Dubai (DXB), EK323, 23:55 - 5:05 h (+1) 


Dubai (DXB) - Paris (CDG), EK073, 08:00 - 12:25 h

Paris (CDG) - Dubai (DXB), EK074, 14:30 - 23:59 h


Dubai (DXB) - Jeddah (JED), EK803, 16:30 - 18:30 h 

Jeddah (JED) - Dubai (DXB), EK804, 20:45 - 00:15 h (+1) 


Dubai (DXB) - Jeddah (JED), EK805, 07:00 - 9:00 h (x3/6)

Jeddah (JED) - Dubai (DXB), EK806, 11:00 - 14:30 h (x3/6)


Dubai (DXB) - Beijing (PEK), EK306, 03:20 - 15:10 h 
Beijing (PEK) - Dubai (DXB), EK307, 23:55 - 04:35 h (+1)


Dubai (DXB) - Manchester (MAN), EK017, 07:55 - 12:25 h 
Manchester (MAN) - Dubai (DXB), EK018, 14:05 - 00:10 h (+1)


Dubai (DXB) - Bangkok (BKK) - Hong Kong (HKG), EK384, 03:15 - 17:40 h
-> Dubai (DXB) - Bangkok (BKK), EK384, 03:15 - 12:25 h
-> Bangkok Hong Kong (HKG), EK384, 13:45 - 17:40 h 

Hong Kong (HKG) - Bangkok (BKK) - Dubai (DXB), EK385, 22:25 - 04:30 h (+1)
-> Hong Kong (HKG) - Bangkok (BKK), EK385, 22:25 - 00:05 h (+1) 
-> Bangkok (BKK) - Dubai (DXB), EK385, 01:25 - 04:30 h


Dubai (DXB) - New York (JFK), EK201, 08:30 - 14:15 h

New York (JFK) - Dubai (DXB), EK202, 23:00 - 19:45 h (+1)


Dubai (DXB) - Hong Kong (HKG), EK380, 10:05 - 21:05 h

Hong Kong (HKG) - Dubai (DXB), EK381, 00:35 - 05:40 h 


Dubai (DXB) - Shanghai (PVG), EK302, 03:10 - 15:30 h (3/5/7)

Shanghai (PVG) - Dubai (DXB), EK303, 22:30 - 04:30 h (+1) (3/5/7)


Dubai (DXB) - Johannesburg (JNB), EK761, 04:40 - 10:50 h 
Johannesburg (JNB) - Dubai (DXB), EK762, 14:10 - 00:10 h (+1)

from 25.11.2011
Dubai (DXB) - Munich (MUC), EK049, 09:10 - 12:45 h
Munich (MUC) - Dubai (DXB), EK050, 14:25 - 23:15 h

from 01-12-2011
Dubai (DXB) - Rome (FCO), EK097, 09:10 – 12:35 h
Rome (FCO) - Dubai (DXB), EK098, 14:35 - 23:05 h 

from 01-01-2012
Dubai (DXB) - Kuala Lumpur (KUL), EK346, 04:05 - 14:55 h
Kuala Lumpur (KUL) - Dubai (DXB), EK347, 19:30 - 22:30 h

Dubai (DXB) - Melbourne (MEL) - Auckland (AKL), EK406
Auckland (AKL) - Melbourne (MEL) - Dubai (DXB), EK407

Dubai (DXB) - São Paulo (GRU), EK261
São Paulo (GRU) - Dubai (DXB), EK262

from summer 2012
Dubai (DXB) - Amsterdam (AMS)
Amsterdam (AMS) - Dubai (DXB)

Dubai (DXB) - Tokyo (NRT)
Tokyo (NRT) - Dubai (DXB)

Dubai (DXB) - San Francisco (SFO), EK225
San Francisco (SFO) - Dubai (DXB); EK226

Dubai (DXB) - Singapore (SIN)
Singapore (SIN) - Dubai (DXB)



Identifiers ( 17 ):
A6-EDA = MSN011; A6-EDB = MSN013; A6-EDC = MSN016;
A6-EDD = MSN020; A6-EDE = MSN017; A6-EDF = MSN007;
A6-EDG = MSN023; A6-EDH = MSN025; A6-EDI = MSN028;
A6-EDJ = MSN009; A6-EDK = MSN030; A6-EDL = MSN046;
A6-EDM = MSN042; A6-EDN = MSN056; A6-EDO = MSN057;
A6-EDP = MSN077; A6-EDQ = MSN080.


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Airshow orders may be relatively muted, analysts say*

Middle East: Tuesday, November 08 - 2011 at 09:11

The Dubai Airshow, one of the largest events of its kind, has seen huge orders in past years but analysts say the volume at this year's event could be relatively subdued due to the global economic conditions and the large number of aircraft that the major Gulf carriers already have on order. 



Held every two years, the Dubai Airshow saw orders worth a whopping $155bn in 2007, but orders dropped to $14bn at the 2009 event due to the economic downturn. Ahead of this year's show, which will be held from November 13 to 17, several airlines in the region have said they will be placing orders at the event, but the overall volume that we will see is likely to be somewhat restrained.

"I may be getting it completely wrong but I expect it to be a quieter show because we have had some big orders from the major Gulf carriers in recent times," London-based aviation consultant John Strickland told AmeInfo.com. "What makes it harder to call is that some of the markets which are a key part of their business are being affected by the recession, noticeably Europe, and they are also being hit by fuel prices. But that doesn't stop the carriers from putting orders in for somewhere down the line, so anything is possible."

Strickland said his sentiments are partly based on recent comments by Emirates CEO Tim Clark, who said the carrier is planning to reign in expansion. "Emirates still has a long way to go in terms of orders outstanding, so without having any inside track information, I would still be inclined to think (this year's event) will be more cautious than we have seen in the past. But caution is a subjective thing. What would be cautious for Gulf carriers might still be an impressive number of orders by the standards of carriers in Western Europe and the US."

George Dimitroff, Senior Aviation Analyst at Ascend Worldwide, said he believes that that the largest number of orders will come from Middle East carriers, with the likeliehood that a "significant" number of orders may have been stored up for the event. "But I really have no idea what the number could be. Someone could order 20 aircraft or they could order 200. The way some of the airlines move these days it's impossible to predict," he said.


*Recession may impact orders*

While on one hand the economic recession may make some carriers delay their orders due to the impact it is having on passenger demand, Dimitroff notes that it is also an excellent time to buy aircraft because the planes arguably should be cheaper. "If anyone is going to suffer from a prolonged crisis in Europe it is going to be the European carriers, because Emirates will always be able to undercut them, and the prices could even be an opportunity for them to take more traffic away from European airlines," he noted. 

If there are new orders, a higher percentage of them, especially with regard to Emirates, will be for replacement aircraft rather than expansion, Strickland said. He pointed out that Emirates will need replacements for the older widebodies that it is phasing out over the next few years. 

In terms of specific aircraft, interest is likely to focus on new generation planes, such as the A380, Boeing 787 Dreamliner, and the Airbus A350, the analysts predicted. Orders of A380s typically grab the biggest headlines because they are a high-ticket item, but Dimitroff does not expect large orders for the superjumbos.

"If there are A380 orders they are likely to be small because Emirates already has a huge volume and the other two big carriers have tended to play it a bit more cautious," he noted. Akbar Al Baker, chief executive of Qatar Airways, told Gulf News last month that the carrier planned to order a 'few' A380s at the airshow.

Dimitroff also said he would not be surprised to see significant orders from low-cost carriers in the region for the Airbus A320 Neo or Boeing's 737 Max. Etihad and Qatar Airways also might be in the market for these aircraft to add to their growing narrow-body fleets, he said. "In terms of the A350 and 787, all three carriers have made some sort of moves on these programmes in the past, so I don't really expect any big orders. However, the 787 is flying now, so they might feel a little more confident in ordering it," he added. 

In one of the highlights of the show the 787 will be on display in the Middle East for the first time. The company has postponed deliveries of the long-awaited aircraft seven times, resulting in a three-year delay. Gulf carriers Qatar Airways, Gulf Air and Royal Jordanian are among the 55 global carriers that have placed orders for the aircraft. 

http://www.ameinfo.com/280365.html



^^ This will make Noir unhappy......


----------



## noir-dresses

What happens, happens Face, but I'm still confident the show will be OK over all. 

I wish I was there for the show, but I have a long Euro business/road trip with my distributors. I will be checking out what happened at the show when I'm in my hotel room at night.

Will also miss the F1 race in Abu Dhabi Sunday, my flight leaves right about the same time of the race. 

Actually booked some flights on planes I never flew on before like the E195, CRJ900, Fokker 70, and 100, and the Embraer EMB 120 Brasilia believe it, or not so that should be fun.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> and the Embraer EMB 120 Brasilia believe it, or not so that should be fun.


Or scary?? :tongue2:


----------



## luv2bebrown

given the recent Emirates profit, I don't see them making any new orders. especially since they have options outstanding too. doesn't it make sense to just confirm the options?


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> given the recent Emirates profit, I don't see them making any new orders. especially since they have options outstanding too. doesn't it make sense to just confirm the options?


It does, the only options they really have are for 50 359s.

The recent economic troubles baffling Europe, Green Tax in Europe, Germany not opening up its market even more, tougher to get aircraft financing in Europe are all very good reasons why EK should haggle right to the end with Airbus, especially for an add on SJ order. EK isn't happy with the 350-1000 variant either, they will stall until they get what they want, and need to fit they're requirements.

Boeing seems to be on the ball with EK when it comes to a 777W replacement. I can see them getting more range, and a 50 ton payload which EK wants.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...-termination-of-airbus-a340-programme-364548/

By the way, its the end of an era, EADS indicates termination of A340 programme.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...erospace-investments-begin-to-pay-off-364075/

Mubadalas Aerospace investments begin to pay off.

Apart from EK, Abu Dhabi is teaching Dubai a thing, or two when it comes to the Aerospace industry.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.emirates247.com/business...expected-at-dubai-airshow-2011-11-10-1.427675

Big orders expected at the DAS.

The guy who wrote this article did little to no research. 

He doesn't have a clue how many airframes EK has, nor does he know how many SJs EK has in service. Doesn't even know how many airframes Qatar has either. :bash:


----------



## Face81

*Work Starts On 1,000th Boeing 777*

Nov 10, 2011 

By Guy Norris [email protected] 












Boeing is starting work on the 1,000th 777, a 777-300ER destined for delivery to Dubai-based Emirates Airline in March 2012. 

Emirates is the largest 777 customer with 95 777s currently in its fleet and the 1,000th aircraft will be the Middle East carrier’s 102nd. 

Some 970 777s have now been delivered, and with the upcoming milestone next year, the 777 will become the seventh heritage Boeing jetliner to reach the 1,000th delivery figure after the 707, 727, 737, 747, 757 and 767. The McDonnell Douglas MD-80 also exceeded 1,000 deliveries. Firm orders for the 777 now stand at 1,295. 

The start of assembly of the milestone aircraft comes 16.5 years after the 777 first entered commercial service. The event also illustrates the quickening pace of twin-aisle production and, more strikingly, how the assembly rate for the mid-size widebody sector is on its way to doubling since the advent of the 767. 

Boeing officially starts assembly of a new conventional metallic aircraft when it loads the first wing spar into the production tool. Approximately 18 years and 10 months have elapsed between the loading of the spars for WA001, the first 777-200 in January 1993, and start of work on the spars for the 1,000th aircraft. 

The 767, by comparison, took just over 31 years from the loading of the first wing spar on the initial -200 to the same milestone on the 1,000th aircraft in September 2010. Assuming the 787 production rate climbs to the planned 10 per month by the end of 2013 and the program stays on a smoother course during the development of the 787-9 stretch, the new twinjet should reach the 1,000 delivery mark by 2021. Although this event will occur at least two years later than Boeing originally planned the milestone will still pass after a period of just under 15 years, or half the time taken for the 767 to hit the same landmark.

The 747, for comparison, took just over 25 years from the laying of the first wing spar to the start of assembly of the 1,000th aircraft – a 747-400 delivered to Singapore Airlines in Sept 1993. A further 421 have been delivered over the intervening 18 years.


http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/gene...ml&headline=Work Starts On 1,000th Boeing 777


----------



## Face81

Emirates announces increased capacity ex Perth over Christmas and New Year


http://www.etravelblackboard.com/ar...capacity-ex-perth-over-christmas-and-new-year


----------



## killerk

*MAS to axe unprofitable routes*

By B.K. SIDHU 
[email protected]

PETALING JAYA: Malaysia Airlines (MAS), which will be relocating its headquarters (HQ) from Subang to KL International Airport (KLIA) in February next year, will *cut several routes including those to Dubai*, Johannesburg, Buenos Aires and Cape Town, in a bid to reduce costs, sources said.

The sources added that MAS would no longer rely on Kota Kinabalu as a hub and would cut flights out of the Sabah capital to destinations such as Haneda, Seoul and Osaka.

In February, MAS would stop flying to Johannesburg, Cape Town and Buenos Aires, they said. As for the pullout from the Dubai sector, this will be done gradually, first with the reduction of weekly flights and those via Karachi and Dammam.

"These are seen as critical routes that do not bring in the yields or are highly competitive, and the best way to bring down costs is to axe the unprofitable routes first,'' said a source.

*The sources claimed that the airline might add Abu Dhabi as a destination in place of Dubai, a route served by Emirates several times weekly, but whether it was a wise move would remain to be seen as Abu Dhabi is an equally competitive route.*

The sources added that choosing Kota Kinabalu as a hub was not a strategic move in the first place and now the airline had to reverse the decision. This is the second time that MAS has abandoned the idea of using Kota Kinabalu as a hub. The first attempt was in 2003.

MAS is currently conducting a review of its entire route network and sources claimed that there would be more route cuts. However, new destinations and frequencies will be added to those that bring in the yields.

“They should focus on areas that gives them good yields instead of trying to fly to destinations just for the sake of having linkages. Gone are the days when connectivity was a must, now the focus should be on making money rather than community service,'' said a source.

On the move to KLIA, which will be its second HQ shift in a decade, it is intended to consolidate its administrative operations in one location rather than maintain several. Currently, MAS operates from five places three at Subang and two at KLIA. The move will reduce the number of locations to three two in Subang and one in KLIA.

The new administration and headquarters will be located at the South Support Zone at KLIA. However, the Firefly turboprop operations, engineering and maintenance (E&M) as well as the Malaysia Airlines Academy will remain at Subang. The E&M division needs to stay at Subang because it has three hangars in that location and it would cost too much to relocate them.

“The move may be good for the airline as it wants to consolidate its operations and bring down costs, but it will be a costly affair for employees, whose travelling cost will rise along with their travelling time.

“The last shift was from Jalan Sultan Ismail to Subang. The question is, with the advent of technology, is there really a need to consolidate the operations to KLIA/LCCT... unless there is a plan to sell the land in Subang or even develop it?'' asked a source.

According to its annual report, MAS has 32 office and workshop buildings at Subang which covers 4.6 million sq feet and the net book value of the assets is RM233mil.

Source: http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/11/10/business/9873222&sec=business


----------



## Face81

^^Next headline: EK to boost KUL frequency??? :tongue2:


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/al-bateen-luxury-dhabi-jet-brand-set-for-export-364453/

Al Bateen luxury Dhabi jet brand set for export.


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> ^^Next headline: EK to boost KUL frequency??? :tongue2:


In a way they did with the announcement of putting a SJ on the route, that's most likely what took the wind out of Malaysia Airlines sails.

A little off topic, but whats really interesting is IAG is on pace to have a 2 billion USD year of profit.

Even Ryanair is doing really good this year when it comes to profit.

EKs profit slump is really making me wonder ??????


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> EKs profit slump is really making me wonder ??????


There are two ways to look at it: 

1) It's still a profit, albeit smaller than H1 in the 2010/11 fiscal year
2) It's a profit none the less


They have a massive back log of orders and fuel prices have surged by 10%-20% of the past year, while ticket prices have stayed relatively stable to maintain high load factors, so it makes sense. Fuel and human resources form the bulk of outgoings for any business.

It's tough out there for everyone. A smaller profit in a tough economic climate is better than a loss...


----------



## Elktest

start the engines from the Emirates A6-EDS MSN086 by Airbus in Hamburg


----------



## I Know

*Dubai Airshow flying from success to success: Mohammed*

Article from the state news agency WAM, spirits are high!

DUBAI - His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, has expressed happiness over the continued success of the Dubai International Airshow.











In a message published by the ‘Nation Shield’ (Dira’ Al Watan), Shaikh Mohammed said: “I am pleased to see the 12th edition of the Dubai Airshow takes off, flying from success to success and continuing its quantitative and qualitative growth ensuring the volume and quality of exhibits, activities as well as numbers of exhibitors and visitors”. 

“I am proud of the position our show ensures today among the largest international exhibitions in the field. I am more proud of the fact that our citizens make this global event happen through meticulous organisation and management of the airshow, where the most modern creations and technology produced by the human mind in the fields of aviation, communication, empowerment and training are exhibited,” Shaikh Mohammed added. 

“We look at the success achieved by this exhibition as one in a series of successes achieved by the UAE in several areas. The success of the Airshow is thus an extension of the country’s prestigious position in all regional and international forums. This is a logical result of the rise in all key indicators of development and progress from the Security and Stability Index, as well as other indicators of human development, and the endless competitiveness in the areas of infrastructure and good governance”, said Shaikh Mohammed. 

“In UAE we have always stressed that success has no finishing line”, Shaikh Mohammed Bin Rashid emphasised, adding that the success achieved today will be scattered in the wind tomorrow, if not sustained through maintenance, renewal and development. 

We practice this consistent approach in our lives as one of the requirements for success in life and in the performance of the work diligently and faithfully, Shaikh Mohammed stressed. 

Shaikh Mohammed congratulated the management of the exhibition guaranteeing it a stable position on the global map in the field of aerospace and all associated works and services. He also congratulated the launch of the First Gulf Conference on air training, which he said has great prominence in the region.


----------



## I Know

Face81 said:


> There are two ways to look at it:
> 
> 1) It's still a profit, albeit smaller than H1 in the 2010/11 fiscal year
> 2) It's a profit none the less
> 
> 
> They have a massive back log of orders and fuel prices have surged by 10%-20% of the past year, while ticket prices have stayed relatively stable to maintain high load factors, so it makes sense. Fuel and human resources form the bulk of outgoings for any business.
> 
> It's tough out there for everyone. A smaller profit in a tough economic climate is better than a loss...


Yeah, better than nothing:banana:


----------



## Halawala

luv2bebrown said:


> given the recent Emirates profit, I don't see them making any new orders. especially since they have options outstanding too. doesn't it make sense to just confirm the options?


EK is slated to order a large order of 777's to replace its aging A330's, A340's. I personally think somewhere around 30 777's. I don't see them ordering more A380's.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...igns-support-agreements-with-emirates-364636/

Goodrich signs support agreements with Emirates.

http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/aircraft-pictures/2011/11/boeing-787-lands-at-the-dubai.html

Boeings 787 lands in Dubai.


----------



## noir-dresses

New airframe A6-EGI arrived yesterday to DXB. That's 61 77W in EKs fleet now.


----------



## I Know

Helicopters are also making a big appearance at this year’s show, with companies such as Russian Helicopters, Sikorsky, Bell and MD Helicopters, and Quest, showcasing their machines. :lol:










With more than 600 rotary-wing aircraft currently in service throughout the Middle East, Eurocopter helicopters are performing a full range of missions in daily service, from homeland defense and security to law enforcement, VIP transport, utility and offshore airlift for the oil and gas industry.


Eurocopter will exhibit five helicopters at the "Dubai Airshow" during this biennial event held November 13-17, highlighting the company’s product line that meets current and future market needs in the region: the NH-90, EC-725, EC-175, EC-145 T2, and AS-350 B3.


----------



## I Know

Small is big again :bash:

Embraer leads the sector for jets with up to 120 seats in the region, with 65 E-Jet units in the Arab world, flown by nine operators including EgyptAir, Gulf Air, Nasair, Saudi Airlines, Oman Air and Royal Jordanian


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/dubai-uae-issues-shock-eurofighter-typhoon-request-364701/

UAE issues shock Eurofighter Typhoon request.

Wow, never saw this one coming.


----------



## I Know

*I'm not surprised*

^^


----------



## noir-dresses

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/news-updates-from-the-dubai-airshow-1.929374

Looks like EK ordered 50 more 77Ws, with an additional 20 options.

 Amazing


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Wow, i wasn't expecting such a big order from Emirates. I thought Emirates would wait for Boeing to make changes to the B777 before they'd make any more orders.


----------



## Face81

^^ Go Emirates!


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^Wow, i wasn't expecting such a big order from Emirates. I thought Emirates would wait for Boeing to make changes to the B777 before they'd make any more orders.


Just shows the direction EK is taking. The airframes in this order start coming in 2015, and go through to 2018 which should bring they're 77W fleet just above 150 units.

Airbus has delayed they're A350-1000 variant to around 2018, and Boeing will build they're 777-8-9 upgraded versions by then also. This order also sends Airbus a strong message, give us what we want, or else we have no problems going with Boeing.

EK has basically covered all angles when it comes to this type of aircraft class. Lets see if they have any press releases when it comes to the XWB at the show.

Whats interesting is if you take away replacement aircraft, EK should be in the ball park of 350 aircraft around 2018. This estimate doesn't include a possible A380 order in the coming days.


----------



## Emarati2009

great deal


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Whats interesting is if you take away replacement aircraft, EK should be in the ball park of 350 aircraft around 2018. This estimate doesn't include a possible A380 order in the coming days.


I estimate another 20-25 A380's


----------



## luv2bebrown

Amazing news. So these 777s will not be some kind of improved variant?


----------



## Face81

*Dubai World Central launches 40 and beyond campaign at Dubai Airshow 2011*

United Arab Emirates: 42 minutes ago
PRESS RELEASE.









_DWC has showcased progress achieved to date and presents plans to position Dubai as logistics and aviation hub._


Dubai World Central (DWC), the region's first purpose-built aerotropolis, has presented on Sunday, November 13, 2011 the progress achieved since the last Dubai Airshow and showcased ongoing development being undertaken to establish a business platform for aviation and logistics companies. 

Minister and Ruler of Dubai, at the Dubai Airshow 2011. The campaign celebrates the UAE's 40th founding anniversary and depicting the visionary foresight of the founding fathers of the country. 

The "40&beyond" tribute wall also demonstrates the strategic importance of Dubai World Central as the logical extension of the progress that Dubai has achieved over the past 40 years, while exemplifying the investment initiatives undertaken by Dubai to sustain the emirate's prosperity and sustainable socioeconomic growth.

DWC is a purpose-built airport city that covers an area of 140 square kilometers. In addition to the Al Maktoum International Airport, which is being developed to be one of the world's largest in volume and size, Logistics District and Office Park, DWC will also include residential, commercial and leisure districts upon completion.

Khalifa Al Zaffin, Executive Chairman, Dubai Aviation City Corporation, said: "Dubai World Central reinforces Dubai's strategic advantage as an economic hub and a gateway to dynamic markets in the Middle East, Africa, Europe and across Asia. It serves as a one-stop destination for investors and businesses that are looking to benefit from a purpose-built aviation and logistics infrastructure, in addition to a complete range of business facilities. Moreover, DWC demonstrates the ingenuity and foresight of Dubai by presenting a fresh concept in urban planning that integrates services, aviation, residential and commercial amenities within a self-sustaining micro-city."

"This year's edition of Dubai Airshow will be the first time wherein we are organizing a major showcase of the Dubai World Central. The Airshow certainly serves as an ideal platform to demonstrate the unique features of DWC as the event is recognized as the region's premier aerospace event gathering more than 50,000 international trade visitors and hundreds of exhibitors from all over the world," said Rashed Buqara'a, Chief Operating Officer, Dubai Aviation City Corporation.

Dubai World Central is one of the most important and strategic projects launched by the Government of Dubai. It has been developed to meet the future needs of Dubai's aviation, tourism, trade and logistics services and will ultimately be home to over 900,000 residents.

Video presentations are being conducted by DWC representatives during the Dubai Airshow to provide guests with an overview of the DWC masterplan as well as the key amenities of its integrated airport and districts. Helicopter tours of DWC and other key locations across Dubai have also been organized for industry leaders and international companies, while daily bus tours are likewise being conducted to the DWC Headquarters.


http://www.ameinfo.com/280998.html


----------



## Face81

*UAE should revive landing rights push with Canada*

By Shane McGinley Thursday, 3 November 2011 10:26 AM


Tightening business ties between the UAE and Canada may smooth the path for the Gulf state to press its case for additional landing rights for its airlines, the head of the Canadian Business Council of Abu Dhabi said. 

Deals such as the launch of a $1bn real estate fund by Canada’s Brookfield Asset Management and state-controlled Investment Corporation of Dubai hint that the diplomatic spat between the two countries may be softening, said Karl Tabbakh.

“My perception is that, from speaking to our members, the Canadian business people are making the difference between the business issues and the diplomatic issues,” he said. 

“I think you are seeing quite a lot of interest from Canadian companies into this market and I think [the landing rights] issue has not been played up in the same way in Canada as it has here.”

Relations between the oil-rich UAE and Canada deteriorated rapidly after Canada’s transport agency in November refused to give Gulf carriers Etihad and Emirates new landing rights.

The Gulf state retaliated with the closure of Camp Mirage, a secret military base located outside Dubai and used to supply Canadian troops in Afghanistan.

In December, the UAE Embassy announced Canadian citizens would no longer receive free visas. Instead, tourists must now pay up to $1,000 Canadian dollars to enter the country.

The move led to a decline in the number of Canadian firms attending trade shows in the Gulf state, Tabbakh said. 

Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper handling of the political row divided opposition MPs with foreign affairs spokesman Bob Rae accusing him of “bumbling” and of risking a $2bn bilateral trade relationship.

But the collapse of Harper minority government in March may mean the UAE authorities would have a greater likelihood of success if they revived the issue of landing rights, Tabbakh said. 

“Every time I have the opportunity to mention this to any member of the government we stress the fact that if we were to have easier links and connections into Canada, not only to Toronto but to Montreal and Calgary, this would be extremely welcome,” he said. 

The Harper government’s stance was, in part, derived from an attempt to protect flag carrier Air Canada from the ambitious expansion plans of the UAE’s state-backed carriers.

“I am hoping that now that the Conservative government is in place for a long period of time that they will look at this issue and they will reopen the discussion with the UAE so we can find an amicable solution on both sides.”

Qatar Airways said in June it would press for daily flights to four cities in Canada in a bid to muscle in on national carrier Air Canada’s long-haul market, following its debut earlier this year.

CEO Akbar Al Baker said the airline's entry into the Canadian market was a significant step in its expansion strategy, and he hoped it would be the start "of more things to come in Canada".


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-should-revive-landing-rights-push-with-canada-428535.html

^^ Round 2 coming soon? :cheers:


----------



## I Know

*DUBAI: Boeing throws F-15, F/A-18 into UAE fighter modernisation mix*

A top Boeing executive has added a new piece to the UAE's fighter modernisation puzzle, saying that the US government has delivered classified briefings about the capabilities of the F/A-18E/F Super Hornet and the F-15E Strike Eagle. :horse::horse:








Neither aircraft has been mentioned in the past as among the options for replacing the UAE air force's fleet of Dassault Mirage 2000-9s. The UAE has been negotiating with France for the Dassault Rafale since 2008, and within the last two weeks asked the Eurofighter Typhoon to submit a rival bid. 

But UAE officials are still casting an even wider net as they consider all of their fighter modernisation requirements, said Jeff Kohler, Boeing vice-president of military business development.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...18-into-uae-fighter-modernisation-mix-364787/


----------



## I Know

Kuwaiti lessor ALAFCO has firmed its tentative deal for 30 Airbus A320neo jets and added 20 more to the order.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/dubai-alafco-orders-up-to-80-a320neos-364822/


----------



## Imre

Al Fursan, UAE Aerobatic team and Patrouille de France fly over the Burj Khalifa

http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2011/11/al-fursan-uae-aerobatic-team-and.html


----------



## Imre

Al Fursan, the UAE Aerobatic team and Patrouille de France flew over some of Dubai's landmarks and world iconic buildings. The pictures were take by Katsuhiko Tokunaga, a photo journalist that specialises in aerospace photography. The picture was taken from the ninth alpha jet.


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Airshow: Qatar pulls Airbus deal, slams planemaker*
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/wi...ulls-airbus-deal-slams-planemaker_618068.html


----------



## killerk

*Abu Dhabi Airports receives tender proposals from six pre-qualified contractors to build Midfield Terminal Building*

United Arab Emirates: 2 hours, 26 minutes ago

Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) announced that it has received six tenders for the construction of the new Midfield Terminal Building at Abu Dhabi International Airport. The Midfield Terminal Building, which is expected to go live in the first half of 2017, is the key component of the development program at the airport and it will contribute to the long-term success of the aviation sector in the Emirate of Abu Dhabi.

Abu Dhabi International Airport is one of the fastest growing airports in the world, with growth rates of 19.7% over the last five years, spurred by the rapid growth of its hub airline, Etihad Airways, and the increasing attraction of Abu Dhabi as a destination for business and leisure. Growth over the next 20 years is forecasted to be robust, and additional facilities are required to accommodate the traffic demand.

The 700,000-square-meter terminal building is one of the most crucial projects to be undertaken in Abu Dhabi and the UAE and will initially handle 27-30 million passengers per year. The receipt of tenders represents a key milestone for the Emirate in its drive to develop a world-class air transportation hub.

Commenting on the tenders, Chairman of ADAC, H.E. Khalifa Al Mazrouei said, "ADAC's commitment continues as it strives to sustain growth in passenger numbers by constantly planning major developments and improvements across the airports' infrastructure, facilities and services."

Following commencement of extensive site preparation and foundation works in 2010, construction of the Midfield Terminal building is planned to commence during the 2nd quarter of 2012 to become the future home of Etihad Airways, the national airline of the UAE, and the primary gateway to the Emirate.

The six pre-qualified contractors through joint ventures are:

•	Al Habtoor - Murray & Roberts - Hochtief JV
•	Bechtel - ENKA - Al Jaber Group JV
•	Hyundai Engineering & Construction Co. Ltd -Kumho Industrial Co.- China State - Al Shafar JV
•	Larsen Toubro - NPC-Joannou & Paraskevaides (Overseas) Ltd JV
•	Samsung- ACC - Six Construct JV
•	TAV - CCC - ATC JV

Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) is a public joint-stock company wholly owned by the Abu Dhabi Government. It was incorporated by Amiri Decree number 5, issued on 4 March 2006, to spearhead the development of the Emirate's aviation infrastructure. In September 2006, ADAC assumed responsibility for the operation and management of Abu Dhabi and Al Ain International Airports. In 2008, ADAC added Al Bateen Executive Airport (an exclusive private aviation airport), and Sir Bani Yas and Delma Island Airports to its portfolio. These airports are geared to serve the various segments of air travellers, the aviation marketplace, and will help contribute to Abu Dhabi's development as a destination for both business and leisure tourism.

Currently under way is the multi-billion dollar re-development and expansion of Abu Dhabi International Airport designed to increase the overall capacity of the airport to more than 20 million passengers per year. As part of this redevelopment, a second runway and a third terminal have been completed.

Source: http://www.ameinfo.com/281123.html


----------



## I Know

*Talk of unfair subsidies is ‘crap’, says Al Baker*

The CEO of Qatar Airways has hit back at accusations Gulf carriers are expanding on the back of state subsidies, labelling the allegations from European airlines as “crap”.

Akbar Al Baker said European airlines should shoulder the challenge of competition from carriers such as Emirates, Etihad and Qatar Airways, rather than criticising their rivals.

“We have been, and will continue, to give other airlines a run for their money,” he told delegates in a keynote speech at the Aviation Business Awards on Monday night.

“The rest of the world's airlines have no direction. They and the governments still treat them as cash cows.”:bash:


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/talk-of-unfair-subsidies-is-crap-says-al-baker-430018.html


----------



## I Know

*Qatar, Airbus kiss and make up with $6.5bn order*

Qatar Airways has placed a $6.5bn order for Airbus jetliners, just hours after a tense standoff that saw CEO Akbar Al Baker tell the European giant it needed to learn how to build airplanes. :kiss:


The outspoken chief executive had earlier scrapped a press conference expected to confirm the order for five A380 superjumbos and 50 A320neos, plus a further 30 on option, after announcing an “impasse” in negotiations with Airbus.


"As far as Airbus is concerned, we have reached an impasse with them,” the CEO of the Doha-based carrier said during a press conference to announce an order for two Boeing 777 freighters.

“We thought we would conclude an agreement and make an announcement today. Unfortunately, I feel that Airbus is still learning how to make airplanes.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/qatar-airbus-kiss-make-up-with-6-5bn-order-430110.html


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.emirates.com/ae/english/about/news/news_detail.aspx?article=740617&offset=0

EK to add third daily SJ flight start Jan 24th, 2012.


----------



## SA BOY

I Know said:


> Qatar Airways has placed a $6.5bn order for Airbus jetliners, just hours after a tense standoff that saw CEO Akbar Al Baker tell the European giant it needed to learn how to build airplanes. :kiss:
> 
> 
> The outspoken chief executive had earlier scrapped a press conference expected to confirm the order for five A380 superjumbos and 50 A320neos, plus a further 30 on option, after announcing an “impasse” in negotiations with Airbus.
> 
> 
> "As far as Airbus is concerned, we have reached an impasse with them,” the CEO of the Doha-based carrier said during a press conference to announce an order for two Boeing 777 freighters.
> 
> “We thought we would conclude an agreement and make an announcement today. Unfortunately, I feel that Airbus is still learning how to make airplanes.
> 
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/qatar-airbus-kiss-make-up-with-6-5bn-order-430110.html


so this guy who has been in aviation 5 min tells airbus who have built and sold a few thousand planes over 30 years that they dont know what they are doing. 
ha ha ha, what a clown with such a big opinion of himself


----------



## bizzybonita




----------



## Imre

*The UAE Aerobatic Team Al Fursan Will Mark UAE's 40th National Day At Dubai Airshow*










Al Fursan is the UAE's aerobatic team, which has been displaying a lot of superb moves since Sunday when the show opened. To mark the UAE's 40th anniversary Al Fursan will tomorrow open the flying display, at 2.15pm, with a fly past with the UAE national flag. The team, which fly Alenia Aermacchi aircraft have a stellar role in tomorrows air display drawing the curtain on a very successful show. 

Photo attached: photo courtesy: Katsuhiko Tokunaga, Photo Journalist.

http://imresolt.blogspot.com/2011/11/uae-aerobatic-team-al-fursan-will-mark.html


----------



## noir-dresses

SA BOY said:


> so this guy who has been in aviation 5 min tells airbus who have built and sold a few thousand planes over 30 years that they dont know what they are doing.
> ha ha ha, what a clown with such a big opinion of himself


I'm sure the EADS team is use to him. What matters in the end is that they got the deal sealed, and took his money.

In the end you can't make every customer happy.


----------



## Face81

^^ Not the annoying ones anyway :lol:


----------



## Face81

*Emirates fleet to hit 250-plus by 2020 - paper*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/16/emirates-aircraft-idUSL5E7MG0TG20111116


----------



## kgl

Hi everybody

Qatar Airways announced its 2012 route expansion programme focusing on Australia, Africa, Europe and the Middle East with a raft of new destinations set to join the airline's rapidly-growing global network. Highlights include Perth in Western Australia, the Finnish capital Helsinki, Croatia's capital city of Zagreb, Gassim in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, and three East African cities - Zanzibar, Kigali and Mombasa, in Tanzania, Rwanda and Kenya, respectively.

http://www.ameinfo.com/281304.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> *Emirates fleet to hit 250-plus by 2020 - paper*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/16/emirates-aircraft-idUSL5E7MG0TG20111116


Those numbers are not right. Take the pending orders, and minus replacements for 777-200, 777-200ER, 330-200, 340-300, 340-500, and 777-300, and we are much closer to the 350 airframe mark.

That does not even include more orders in the future which will most likely be put into effect like 20 options for the 77W, 50 options for the 350-900, and maybe more 380 orders.

I think they are down playing the figures not to bother the legacy carriers.

The only way that figure could be correct is if EK replace older 77Ws with newer airframes which I can't see happening, especially when EK are already upgrading the older frames interior to match the new ones.

I see EK actually having more than 400 airframes by 2020, and that doesn't even include 10 777Fs, and 10 748Fs in they're fleet already, and order books.

The only statement that makes sense in that article is the word "Plus".


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Those numbers are not right. Take the pending orders, and minus replacements for 777-200, 777-200ER, 330-200, 340-300, 340-500, and 777-300, and we are much closer to the 350 airframe mark.
> 
> That does not even include more orders in the future which will most likely be put into effect like 20 options for the 77W, 50 options for the 350-900, and maybe more 380 orders.
> 
> I think they are down playing the figures not to bother the legacy carriers.
> 
> The only way that figure could be correct is if EK replace older 77Ws with newer airframes which I can't see happening, especially when EK are already upgrading the older frames interior to match the new ones.
> 
> I see EK actually having more than 400 airframes by 2020, and that doesn't even include 10 777Fs, and 10 748Fs in they're fleet already, and order books.
> 
> The only statement that makes sense in that article is the word "Plus".


Although the numbers did come straight from HRH Sheikh Ahmed, I think you're right aboutthem not wanting to scare the competition (or those attempting/hoping to be competition). I am sure I read 400 aircraft by 2020 before, including replacements. 

Delivery usually begins 2-3 years after placing an order, so technically, EK has a good 5-6 years to place further orders that can be in the skies by 2020. The 250 plus figure is probably as of today, with all orders to date, excluding those yet to be made


----------



## Face81

*Flydubai to shift to Al Maktoum Airport*

Business aviation will shift as well: Sheikh Ahmed
By StaffPublished Wednesday, November 16, 2011 


Flydubai will shift operations to Al Maktoum International Airport in Jebel Ali, according to Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Department of Civil Aviation and Chairman and Chief Executive Emirates Airline and Group.

The move aims to reduce traffic congestion at Dubai Airport following increasing traffic and growth of fleets, reported 'Al Khaleej'.

Sheikh Ahmed confirmed, the first phase of the Al Maktoum Airport is going well and there is growth in freight traffic month after month. "Apart from flydubai, there are plans to transfer business aviation to Al Maktoum Airport," he added.


*Growth plans*

Emirates is planning to start operations to new destinations such as in China, India, Russia and the Americas. However, he ruled out the idea of acquisition of other companies.

*"The restriction on some new destinations in Germany and Canada will not hinder growth of the airlines... there are new plans in America which are much larger than those of Canada. Negotiations are on... it's just a matter of time."*

Meanwhile, he said, "Concourse 3, scheduled to open in the first quarter of 2013, will be the largest in the world and include 20 parking lots for A380s.

There is an ongoing process to regulate airspace as traffic of Emirates airlines continues to grow. This also means increased fuel consumption and, therefore, more operating expenses, he added.

"Boeing 787 aircraft is very successful and excellent, but it is small for us and so we focus on 777R. The latest talk is 9777. The company will receive 72 A380 aircraft in the next five years of which 18 will be delivered next year," he added.

Pilots Training Academy will have a capacity to accommodate 400 pilots at a given time and the first phase will be dedicated to Emirates airlines. Later other companies can train their pilots.


*Financing*

As for funding, there are many companies financing Emirates airlines, and negotiations with financiers are on-going, he added. “There are a group of banks that have been cooperating with the Emirates and funding our planes, he said.

“Emirates is working continuously to diversify its portfolio financing. Bond offerings will depend on the right time and price," Sheikh Ahmed said. 

Sheikh Ahmed expects Emirates to post better financial results than the first half. Meanwhile, there has been 81 per cent occupancy rate.

Last year 43 per cent of operating expenses covered cost of fuel, he said and added that the drop in profits will not affect the company's reputation as financiers are aware of the clean record of Emirates.

He said flydubai is second largest operator in Dubai Airport and flies to 43 destinations and has 20 planes.

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/flydubai-to-shift-to-al-maktoum-airport-2011-11-16-1.428632


^^ So EK takes over DXB completely????


----------



## noir-dresses

The numbers say it all.

Source from Wikipedia.


----------



## Face81

*Cash boost for Dubai World Central aviation plan*

Tom Arnold 
Nov 17, 2011 


A Dh1 billion (US$272.3 million) investment has been secured for Dubai World Central, the "aerotropolis" taking shape on the edge of Dubai.

The cash will pay for the first phase of development of the aviation district, designed to attract international businesses in aeronautical services and light manufacturing.

*It will also pay for the relocation of the Dubai Airshow 2013 to the district from the existing site at Dubai International Airport. The move to a bigger site is likely to add thrust to the show's growing international profile.*

"Dubai World Central is an integral component of the strategic vision of Dubai Government to establish the emirate as an international aviation hub and a gateway to global markets," said Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, the chairman of Dubai Aviation City Corporation, the company in charge of developing the $33 billion Dubai World Central.

"The aviation district has been holistically conceived to capitalise on the dynamic aviation industry of the UAE and the region," he said.

The aviation district, covering more than 6.8 square kilometres, will provide"land-side and air-side facilities" and will help to leverage the capacity of the new Al Maktoum International Airport, the company said. Officials hope the district will be able to capitalise on the strong growth in aviation in the region, the Indian subcontinent and China.

Close links to the nearby Jebel Ali Free Zone would help to cut "inter-modal" transport times.

The announcement comes as Dubai hopes gradually to shift aviation operations across the city from the existing site, Dubai International Airport in Deira.

Air traffic congestion and limited space on the ground for the aviation support industry restricts growth at the Deira site.

Al Maktoum airport entered service last year with the inauguration of cargo flights.

This will be followed by business aviation, and commercial passenger flights are scheduled to begin next year.

A passenger terminal will be opened at Dubai World Central by 2020 to handle 80 million passengers a year. "As evidenced by the recent investments being made in the aviation sector within the region, including Emirates Airline's purchase of 50 new aircraft during the Dubai Airshow, Dubai World Central is strategically positioned to service and cater to the needs of the region's rapidly expanding aviation sector," said Khalifa Al Zaffin, the executive chairman of Dubai Aviation City.

A heliport, an executive-jet terminal, covered aircraft parking stands, and areas for aircraft maintenance and repairs, and for operational and aeronautical support services will be provided in the aviation district. The venue of Dubai Airshow 2013 will encompass a larger area than the current facility, offering greater exhibition space and room for additional aircraft.

Dubai International has been the venue of the biennial event since 1989.

It has gradually established itself alongside the air shows of Paris and Farnborough in the UK as a venue for striking commercial, business and defence aviation deals.

The Dubai World Central development is intended to establish Dubai as one of the world's most important centres of trade, logistics and commerce.

In addition to five runways, terminals and warehouses, Dubai World Central's plans include residential and office space, manufacturing zones and golf courses.


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...h-boost-for-dubai-world-central-aviation-plan


----------



## noir-dresses

What does your gut feeling say Face with what will happen to the Airport Expo site ?

I honestly believe that they will build another concourse their, and what makes me think that is because its priority number one with all the new airframes coming in, and EK not moving to DWC any time soon.

They can always build the baggage handling system under what ever they build.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> What does your gut feeling say Face with what will happen to the Airport Expo site ?
> 
> I honestly believe that they will build another concourse their, and what makes me think that is because its priority number one with all the new airframes coming in, and EK not moving to DWC any time soon.
> 
> They can always build the baggage handling system under what ever they build.


Well like I said before, I was told that a T4 would be built there, but then they announced the site would be used for a remote baggage handling facility, which makes no sense given the space constraints at DXB - it would be a total waste of land. A 4th terminal or concourse would make much more sense. What are your thoughts?

As for EK moving 100% of operations to DWC, again, I am unsure. It's too far in the future to predict things like that and I do not see why they would not just make DXB exclusively theirs and push everyone else to DWC? It makes more sense.


----------



## Face81

*Italian aircraft falls in Creek, five crew safe Amira Agarib *

18 November 2011, 3:43 PMDUBAI - An Italian Air Force aircraft crashed into the Dubai Creek near New Palm Diera around 11.30am. 

The five French and German crew members were airlifted by the Dubai Coast Guards.

They are reportedly safe.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ovember/theuae_November500.xml&section=theuae


----------



## gerald.d

Face81 said:


> *Italian aircraft falls in Creek, five crew safe Amira Agarib *
> 
> 18 November 2011, 3:43 PMDUBAI - An Italian Air Force aircraft crashed into the Dubai Creek near New Palm Diera around 11.30am.
> 
> The five French and German crew members were airlifted by the Dubai Coast Guards.
> 
> They are reportedly safe.
> 
> 
> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ovember/theuae_November500.xml&section=theuae


5 crew?

I don't think so. Pilot and navigator/co-pilot only. It's a 2-seater.


----------



## Face81

^^ That's what I thought. No pictures available yet.....


----------



## gerald.d

Face81 said:


> ^^ That's what I thought. No pictures available yet.....


I've got 132 pics of it performing at the show


----------



## Face81

gerald.d said:


> I've got 132 pics of it performing at the show


Two it is 

No pictures of the crash is what I meant, but thanks :cheers:


----------



## gerald.d

Just realised thanks to rascott that I've got another bunch of photos of it...










(not the best placed watermark I guess :lol


----------



## noir-dresses

I was also wondering the same thing. One paper mentions two pilots ejecting, and then another source mentions five crew which I thought could of been a transport for the support crew.

Please post your pics Gerald, we would all appreciate it.


----------



## Imre

Face81 said:


> *Italian aircraft falls in Creek, five crew safe Amira Agarib *
> 
> 18 November 2011, 3:43 PMDUBAI - An Italian Air Force aircraft crashed into the Dubai Creek near *New Palm Diera *around 11.30am.
> 
> The five French and German crew members were airlifted by the Dubai Coast Guards.
> 
> They are reportedly safe.
> 
> 
> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ovember/theuae_November500.xml&section=theuae


New Palm Deira so where is the old one then?

More info here:

Dubai: An Italian military plane crashed yesterday off Dubai’s coast while heading home after taking part in the Dubai Airshow, aviation sources said.

The pilot and co-pilot ejected safely but the co-pilot suffered a fracture in his leg and they were both taken to Rashid Hospital for treatment and observation. Both are doing well, sources said.

The plane, an Airmak M 346, had taken off from Dubai Airport around noon and was headed in the direction of Saudi Arabia when it suffered a “technical glitch’, sources said. The pilot reportedly lost contact with the control tower and it shortly after crashed off the Diera Palm Island.

The Dubai Police rescue teams and ambulances were mobilised immediately to the crash scene.

With inputs from WAM


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/e...ircraft-crashes-into-creek-off-deira-1.933028


----------



## noir-dresses

Still doesn't make sense. The plane took off from Dubai Airport, and was flying in the direction of Saudi Arabia, but crashed in Dubai Creek close to Palm Diera ????? Unless he was trying to get back to the airport, and realized he couldn't so he ditched it into the creek.

Any way this aircraft is in the run for the UAE light trainer aircraft if I believe.


----------



## AppleMac

noir-dresses said:


> Still doesn't make sense. The plane took off from Dubai Airport, and was flying in the direction of Saudi Arabia, but crashed in Dubai Creek close to Palm Diera ????? Unless he was trying to get back to the airport, and realized he couldn't so he ditched it into the creek.


If he took off from runway 30R then the flight path is out over Palm Deira - if the engine fails just after take off then there isn't a great deal of uninhabited places to go.


----------



## I Know

Imre said:


> New Palm Deira so where is the old one then?
> 
> More info here:
> 
> Dubai: An Italian military plane crashed yesterday off Dubai’s coast while heading home after taking part in the Dubai Airshow, aviation sources said.
> 
> The pilot and co-pilot ejected safely but the co-pilot suffered a fracture in his leg and they were both taken to Rashid Hospital for treatment and observation. Both are doing well, sources said.
> 
> The plane, an Airmak M 346, had taken off from Dubai Airport around noon and was headed in the direction of Saudi Arabia when it suffered a “technical glitch’, sources said. The pilot reportedly lost contact with the control tower and it shortly after crashed off the Diera Palm Island.
> 
> The Dubai Police rescue teams and ambulances were mobilised immediately to the crash scene.
> 
> With inputs from WAM
> 
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/e...ircraft-crashes-into-creek-off-deira-1.933028


Take your pick, now you have three to chose from.

DUBAI // An Italian-made military aircraft, returning to Italy after the Dubai Airshow, crashed in Dubai this morning (Fri).

Alenia Aermacchi, which owns the trainer M-346, confirmed that the plane crashed and that its crew of two pilots ejected before the aircraft went down.

According to reports, the plane crashed into the sea near the Deira Palm Island, which is still under construction. However, a spokesperson for Alenia Aermacchi did not confirm the exact location of the crash.

"Yes, there has been an accident in Dubai," the spokesperson said. "The plane was a military aircraft and was at the Dubai Airshow. *It was returning to Italy after the show*. The crew that was in the plane ejected with success and didn't receive any serious injuries."

The spokesperson said the aircraft was a prototype used only by the company and not for sale.

"The causes of the accident are currently being investigated and in accordance with company procedures, an internal investigation committee has also been set up," he added in a written statement.

"Alenia Aermacchi representatives are co-operating closely with the local authorities, through the Italian embassy in the United Arab Emirates."

The UAE General Civil Aviation Authority confirmed the accident, but said it could not disclose further details as the investigations fell under the UAE military's purview.

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/military-plane-crashes-in-dubai


----------



## I Know

The captain and the co-pilot successfully ejected and were recovered with minor injuries.
Currently in hospital


----------



## I Know

gerald.d said:


> I've got 132 pics of it performing at the show


Please post some pics if you can, Thanks


----------



## I Know

Fifa sponsors shy away from criticising Sepp Blatter
VALUE OF FIFA'S SPONSORS
Coca-Cola £300m 2007-2012. 
Emirates £125m 2007-2014 
Adidas £225m 2007-2014 

Emirates Airlines and Castrol said they were "monitoring" events but one sponsor was not even unaware of the story.

This will surley change a few things at emirates regarding sponsorship, Maybe they will drop it. hno:


----------



## bizzybonita

*Boeing 787 Dreamliner
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPOy1gNu8DI&feature=relmfu


----------



## noir-dresses

EK should receive they're 18th, and 19th SJ airframes some time next week, let's see what happens.


----------



## I Know

bizzybonita said:


> *Boeing 787 Dreamliner
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPOy1gNu8DI&feature=relmfu


Thanks for the video , please post more videos Bizzy


----------



## I Know

*Black box of crashed military jet located*

DUBAI // The "black box" of a military training aircraft that crashed into the Gulf on Friday near the Palm Deira has been located and will be retrieved today.

The retrieval of the crash recorder from the wreckage of the Italian M-346 will bring an end to the search operations.

Both pilots were recovering from their injuries at Rashid Hospital. One of them was expected to be discharged today. 

"The fuel engine and fuselage have been located," said Enrico Scarabotto, the chief test pilot for Alenia Aermacchi, the aircraft manufacturer. "The wreckage will be retrieved and the crash recorder [black box] will be extracted."
The crew was returning to Italy from the Dubai Airshow when the plane crashed at about midday, three nautical miles from the Palm Deira, which is under construction. The two pilots ejected before the plane hit the water.

Yesterday, the search crews located and retrieved the main parts of the aircraft.

The pilots were part of a 10-member crew that had taken part in the airshow. Each pilot has more than 20 years of flying experience.

Mr Scarabotto said the UAE authorities and Aermacchi will jointly decide whether the wreckage will be sent to Italy or will remain in the Emirates until investigations are completed.
http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/black-box-of-crashed-military-jet-located
also see -
http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/emergencies/flight-crew-recovering-to-head-home-soon-1.933747


----------



## gerald.d

noir-dresses said:


> I was also wondering the same thing. One paper mentions two pilots ejecting, and then another source mentions five crew which I thought could of been a transport for the support crew.
> 
> Please post your pics Gerald, we would all appreciate it.


http://dxbae.com/alenia_m_346_thumbs/index.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Back to topic,

I have some very interesting news regarding the retirement of some EK aircraft in 2012.

EK77W posted this on another forum, would like to share with you.

All 8x A343 + 7x A332 will be retired in 2012.

AFAIK EK will receive 11 A380 (A6-EDT up to A6-EED) in 2012.

Q1 A6-EDT (should be used for the 3rd LHR rotation)
Q2 A6-EDU, A6-EDV, A6-EDW
Q3 A6-EDX, A6-EDY, A6-EDZ
Q4 A6-EEA, A6-EEB, A6-EEC, A6-EED

5 more in Q1 2013 (A6-EEE - A6-EEI)

Anyone knows how many B77W will join the fleet or is there any site to check it?

The phase out of 8 A343 and 7 A332 looks huge. I mean all current A343 flights - MUC, DUS, VCE, NCE, LED, ACC-ABJ, DKR, BLR (each daily), HYD (twice daily) - will see an upgrade to a B777 (maybe some will switch to an A345).
Another 8-10 flights per day currently operated by an A332 will also see an upgrade to A345 or B777 (not to an A343 cause they'll leave the fleet) cause 7 A332 will leave the fleet. I hope NCL and DUR will get a B777 soon.

That means if there will be new routes/destinations despite GIG-EZE, DUB, LUN-HRE and SEA (DFW is also new but it's the IAH flight so no new a/c needed) some other current A332 flights have to upgrade to an A345 or higher. Or EK will launch new routes with A345 or B777 in the near future.


----------



## I Know

noir-dresses said:


> A6-EGJ took to the skies for the first time on Monday the 14th. Now currently in Portland for her paint job on Wednesday the 16th.


EK433B77W 


Join Date: Feb 2011
Location: YBBN | VHHH
Programs: EK Skywards | SQ Krisflyer | VA Velocity | EY Guest | CX AsiaMiles
Posts: 67 For those interested: 

Post date - Nov 16, 11, 6:27 pm

A6-EGJ took to the skies for the first time on Monday the 14th. Now currently in Portland for her colours as of Wednesday the 16th. 

Cheers,

EK433B77W! 

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/emir...s/1139764-emirates-new-routes-changes-54.html

post # 802
post # 806

:lol: copying other forum posts :lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

It's no secret I take info from Flyertalk, and post it here.

You are really annoying, give it a rest.


----------



## I Know

*Emirates parks Indian taxi in Copenhagen Airport*










On the way out to Pier B at Copenhagen Airport, it may well be that some passengers have looked a second time and asked themselves whether they took the right path. Here, Emirates namely as part of their marketing position with an Indian taxi. This is to signal the company's strength in the Indian market, where Emirates currently flies to 10 destinations, making them the strongest foreign company in India.

India is a destination where some traffic from Scandinavia, which makes it an interesting and attractive market for Emirates out of Copenhagen.

Emirates arrival in Copenhagen is now considered a great success. In less than four months, the high-flying Middle Eastern airline sat heavily on Scandinavia's largest airport, and nothing indicates that the success stops here.

Emirates currently flies to Copenhagen with an Airbus A330-200 seating 237 passengers, but already the first January 2012 is upgraded to a Boeing 777-200 with seating for 290 passengers.

Scheduled for this Boeing 777-200 only be inserted in Copenhagen from the first February, but it is now accelerated by one month. :banana:

http://cphtraveller.dk/nyheder/emirates-indsatter-yderligere-kapacitet-fra-kobenhavn


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Nothing is personal here....'I know'......everybody is contributing ..you can also ....'Noir-Dresses' is one of the older contributor ........also no one is news maker here ...some have to follow other media........!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

could this be emirates future US route map?










it was part of an ad in the KT advertising their partner airline destinations.

R


----------



## noir-dresses

From what I see it's missing Dallas which is a new up coming destination for EK.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20111118/canada-baird-uae-trip-111118/#ixzz1e9fabszX

Canada - UAE relations getting better.

Wouldn't be surprised if EK get daily YYZ soon.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

noir-dresses said:


> From what I see it's missing Dallas which is a new up coming destination for EK.


Thats true...i didnt notice that...i wonder if ATL is also on their proposed US destinations list. 

R


----------



## I Know

*Obama claims share of credit for huge Boeing deal*

The Lion Air deal topped this week’s previous record Boeing order. The Chicago-based aircraft maker kicked off the Dubai Airshow with the announcement of an order from Emirates airline for 50 Boeing long-range 777-300ERs worth $18 billion at list price.

At the same show Boeing also sealed a deal with Qatar Airways for two 777 freighters for $560 million.

The Lion Air deal was likely a major victory for Boeing over European rival Airbus.

http://www.dawn.com/2011/11/18/obama-claims-share-of-credit-for-huge-boeing-deal.html


----------



## I Know

*UAE stings Dassault’s 'uncompetitive and unworkable' Rafale bid*

A top United Arab Emirates military and political leader closed the Dubai air show by unleashing a rare, rhetorical attack on Dassault for submitting "unworkable" :bash: terms in an attempt to close a long-awaited deal for up to 60 Rafale fighters. 

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...competitive-and-unworkable-rafale-bid-365019/


----------



## I Know

*Emirates Details and Fleet History*

Good source of info on this page  enjoy :banana:

http://www.planespotters.net/Airline/Emirates


----------



## I Know

*Dubai Customs scotch rumours about helicopter*

Ahmad Mahboub Musbeh, Chief Executive of the Customers Management Sector at Dubai Customs, said the mini helicopter is usually used by aviation fans for short distance flights at aviation clubs in many countries where they fly in designated areas far away from airports and prohibited areas. :banana:

“It only accommodates two persons, and the helicopter, which was discovered by customs inspectors at Jebel Ali Inspection centre, would not cause any harm or damage...” Musbeh said. 

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/government/dubai-customs-scotch-rumours-about-helicopter-1.934955


----------



## Face81

^^I told you before and I will tell you again - you were banned before and it will happen again. 

Stop insulting other forumers, quoting articles without sources and spam posting irrelevant articles.


----------



## Face81

This is an intersting development....


*Emirates Airline to offer complimentary visas for Canadians*
http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/499036

I see it as more of a stab at Canadian Airlines, rather than a thaw in relations :tongue2:


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> This is an intersting development....
> 
> 
> *Emirates Airline to offer complimentary visas for Canadians*
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/499036
> 
> I see it as more of a stab at Canadian Airlines, rather than a thaw in relations :tongue2:


That just made my day Face. 

Any progress is good news, and I can see Canada finally realizing they have to treat the UAE with a little more respect in the future. 

Another reason is because the mighty Canadian economy is starting to show signs of flat lining. 

Air Canada will also have to learn how to be more competitive, and give other Canadian companies the opportunity to the Middle East export market.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK77W has corrected part of his post on Flyertalk.

Instead of seven 332's being retired from the fleet in 2012, it is four airframes now. I think two of the airframes will be going to Virgin Australia.


----------



## killerk

*Transaero to Launch Moscow – Abu Dhabi Service from late-Dec 2011*

by JL
Update at 1040GMT 08NOV11

Transaero starting 30DEC11 is launching 2 weekly Moscow Domodedovo – Abu Dhabi service, on board Boeing 737-800 aircraft. Service operates on Tuesdays and Fridays.

Note the schedule of this new service was loaded into the system in the last 1-3 hours, therefore reservation is not yet open at time this post goes to press. Reservation to general public should open shortly.

Schedule:

UN387 DME1145 – 1630AUH 738 25
UN388 AUH1730 – 2230DME 738 25

Source: http://airlineroute.net/2011/11/08/un-dmeauh-dec11/


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> ^^I told you before and I will tell you again - you were banned before and it will happen again.
> 
> Stop insulting other forumers, quoting articles without sources and spam posting irrelevant articles.


Thanks for the support. 

I chat with a lot of the guys on Flyertalk about aviation, our experiences, and we send each other links here, and there. We all post because of the love of aviation, nothing more, nothing less. Nobody makes any money out of it, it's all about the passion of sharing aviation news.

If I copy - paste here, and there, its simply because I don't have the time, that's all. Better any news, than no news at all. When you build a forum relationship over time with other members, then they don't care if that is done, nor would I if some one else did that with my posts.

Another thing that helps is some sort of common aviation knowledge, it goes a long way. We try to put a little more depth into our posts, instead of the average news articles every one can read in the local paper.

I Hope our thread continues to be what it always was, our UAE online aviation Mecca.

My two cents.


----------



## I Know

UAE based Air Arabia - Mid-air collision averted near Mumbai?

Two passenger aircraft came too close to each other mid-air near Mumbai on Wednesday, reports said.


As per a media report, a Qatar Airways flight from Doha to Kozhikode in Kerala has reported a near miss to the Mumbai Air Traffic control. The other airline involved in the incident is said to be the *Air Arabia flight from Kozhikode to Sharjah*.


As per rules, two commercial aircrafts are supposed to maintain a 1000 feet distance – horizontal as well as vertical -between them at all times.

http://zeenews.india.com/news/nation/mid-air-collision-averted-near-mumbai_744618.html


----------



## I Know

No plans to suspend Syria flights 

The UAE has no plans to suspend flights to Syria, a top official said on Wednesday

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-says-has-no-plans-suspend-syria-flights-432889.html


----------



## VCollaborator

*Bankruptcy for American Airlines Parent Company*

I know that this doesn't really have anything to do with the UAE, but I think that UAE airlines should make their move now to secure its presence in North America.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6dTq_S1TQs


----------



## Face81

Enjoy this lovely aerial of DXB (17.11.11) 










Source: Digital Globe


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.theage.com.au/photogalle...s-flight-attendant-school-20111130-1o6ew.html

This link popped up on Flyertalk. 

Some pics of flight attendant school, and lots more.


----------



## I Know

Air Arabia launches service to Russia 

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...usiness_November515.xml&section=business&col=


----------



## I Know

Seems like Russia is a good market for Air Arabia to tap into. :banana:










Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, is celebrating three years of its non-stop service between Abu Dhabi and Moscow. 

The airline commenced operations to the Russian capital on December 1, 2008, and since then has carried almost 200,000 travellers on the route. 

Five weekly flights became a daily service in 2009, and seat load factors have increased in each year of operation. 

James Hogan, Etihad Airways Chief Executive Officer, said: “Over the past three years, we have worked hard to respond to growing demand from business as well as leisure travellers in what is one of the key destinations on our network. 

“With the addition of a number of new network connections in 2011, we are on track to carry a record number of passengers on the Abu Dhabi-Moscow route this year. 

“Our aim is to be the airline of choice for business and leisure travellers, whether flying to Abu Dhabi or transferring through to destinations across the GCC, Indian Sub-Continent, Southeast Asia and Australia.” 

Etihad Airways operates a two-cabin Airbus A320 aircraft between Abu Dhabi and Moscow. This configuration means 1,904 seats a week – 224 in Pearl Business, and 1,680 in Coral Economy. 

Guests travelling to Moscow in Pearl Business have access to Etihad Airways’ premium complementary door-to-door luxury limousine service, complete with a personal chauffeur (within the Moscow MKAD Ring Road to and from the airport). 

Since May 2010, the airline has also made it easier for Russian nationals to obtain a UAE visiting visa, through the TT Services online visa application centre. 

In August this year, Etihad Airways expanded its codeshare agreement with Russia’s S7 Airlines. The revised deal allows Etihad Airways and S7 passengers to book flights from four Russian regional cities, Kazan (KZN), Samara (KUF), Krasnodar (KRR) and Saint Petersburg (LED) for travel to and from Abu Dhabi and beyond, connecting with Etihad Airways’ daily Moscow services. 

“We remain committed to building the Etihad Airways brand in the Russian market, offering customers great choice, connectivity, and value,” said Mr Hogan. 

“Working closely with our codeshare partner S7 Airlines, the travel industry, the business community and governments, we look forward to deepening the strong relationship between Russia and the United Arab Emirates.”

http://www.albawaba.com/business/pr/etihad-airways-celebrates-three-years-russia-403527


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

VCollaborator said:


> I know that this doesn't really have anything to do with the UAE, but I think that UAE airlines should make their move now to secure its presence in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6dTq_S1TQs


i was talking to some ppl abt this VERY thing just yesterday! abt what UAE airlines shuld do next in America...

R


----------



## I Know

*RAK Airways to launch flights to Sudan in December*

Nice bit of UAE Aviation news here :banana::banana::banana:

RAK Airways announced on Tuesday it will launch flights to Sudan next month, expanding its route network to 10 destinations since the carrier's relaunch last year.

Starting on December 15, RAK Airways will offer three flights a week to Sudan's capital city Khartoum, it said in a statement.

RAK Airways re-launched operations a year ago with two routes to Jeddah, Saudi Arabia and Calicut, India.

Over the last twelve months the airline has focused on extending its route network across the GCC, Indian sub-continent and North Africa.




RAK Airways CEO Omar Jahameh said: "We had a clear mandate to fly to 10 destinations within one year of re-launching our operations.



"With the introduction of our flights to Khartoum, we have achieved our objective and laid the foundation for a successful and profitable future for the airline."

He added: "Khartoum presents compelling business opportunities and marks our commitment to furthering our presence in North Africa."

Last month, RAK Airways announced the introduction of flights to Peshawar and Lahore in Pakistan, Kuwait and an increase in frequency to its Doha flights to seven times a week.

http://www.eyeofdubai.com/v1/news/newsdetail-52600.htm


----------



## I Know

:banana: Click Click :banana:

# 19 - A380 here today

A6 - EDT


----------



## Elktest

the fin for the 25 or 26 Emirates loadet in the Beluga



the first cabin flight from the A6-EDS


----------



## noir-dresses

Some interesting news on Flyertalk regarding 332/343 airframes phasing out next year, on what routes, and what airframes will be replacing/upgrading.

Originally Posted by CaptainEKAirbus

Just thought I would look at some of the Airbus fleet upgrades! 
I can confirm the following:

EK021 DXB-MAN upgraded from 332 to 77W 01JUN12
EK043 DXB-FRA upgraded from 332 to 77W 01OCT12
EK051 DXB-MUC upgraded from 343 to 773 25MAR12
EK057 DXB-DUS upgraded from 343 to 77W 01JUN12
EK105 DXB-ATH upgraded from 332 to 773 01AUG12
EK107 DXB-LCA/MLA upgraded from 332 to 772 01OCT12
EK151 DXB-CPH upgraded from 332 to mix 772/773 01JAN12 then upgraded from mix 772/772 to 77W 01OCT12
EK382 DXB-HKG uprgraded from 332 to 77W 01OCT12
EK787 DXB-ACC-ABJ upgraded from 343 to 345 01FEB12
EK751 DXB-CMN upgraded from 345 to 77W 01FEB12


----------



## noir-dresses

More capacity increase to AMS

Originally Posted by euroxx from Flyertalk

Effective 01st July 2012: AMS Increase from 7 to 14 weekly. Schedule:

EK149 DXB-AMS 1455-2000 B77W
EK150 AMS-DXB 2200-0630 B77W

Days of operation: Daily

SJ might also fill in one of those slots.


----------



## luv2bebrown

I remember when the 345 was the flagship of the fleet. now everybody hates it.


----------



## AppleMac

luv2bebrown said:


> I remember when the 345 was the flagship of the fleet. now everybody hates it.


That was in the days of cheap fuel :lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

Make that 62 77Ws in EKs fleet, they received A6-EGJ yesterday.


----------



## Face81

*Sky wi-fi debuts on Emirates*











http://www.dubaichronicle.com/2011/12/12/sky-wi-fi-premiers-on-emirates-airline-flights/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/richard-bangs/who-is-the-new-pan-am_b_1144354.html

Who is the new Pan Am ?


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/richard-bangs/who-is-the-new-pan-am_b_1144354.html
> 
> Who is the new Pan Am ?



Emirates!


----------



## Face81

*Emirates ups superjumbo flights to Heathrow to four times daily *
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-ups-superjumbo-flights-heathrow-four-times-daily-435440.html


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...piring-to-stress-a380-wing-components-367394/

Let's keep our focus on this until Airbus figures out a solution.

Three factors conspiring to stress on A380 wing components.


----------



## I Know

*Airbus says A380 safe to fly despite wing cracks*

Airbus said it’s working on a two-step fix of cracked wing brackets on its A380 that emerged during inspections and stem from a combination of manufacturing processes and materials used on the world’s biggest airliner.

Short-term repairs will take five days for each plane and require cutting out the affected wing bracket area and putting in a new piece, said Tom Williams, Airbus head of programs. A longer term solution will include new materials and a different way of assembly, he said. The findings suggest all A380s built so far will eventually need inspections and fixes, Williams said.

“The A380 is safe to fly,” Williams told reporters at a briefing in Dublin. “We’ve taken short-term steps to address the issue and we are working on a longer-term solution.”

The cracks have appeared just as Airbus is starting to move beyond the losses linked to production glitches that had dogged the airliner for years. Airbus parent European Aeronautic, Space & Defence Co. had aimed to break even on the model by 2015, as it wins new customers and ramps up production.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/airbus-says-a380-safe-fly-despite-wing-cracks-442369.html


----------



## I Know

*Etihad Airways makes $423m Airbus purchases*

Dubai: Etihad Airways has ordered two more Airbus A330-200 freighter planes in a deal worth $423 million at current list prices, the Abu Dhabi carrier said in a statement on Thursday, adding that the move is aimed at doubling the size of its Airbus A330-200F fleet.

"We are strongly committed to building our presence in the cargo sector with the platform of Abu Dhabi as our hub to connect global trade lanes," Etihad Airways President and Chief Executive Officer, James Hogan, said in a statement.

He added that the A330-200F aircraft type is integral to the airline's growth and success.

Etihad Airways was a launch customer and the launch operator of the A330-200F, having taken delivery of its first aircraft at the Farnborough International Airshow in 2010. 

The airline operates its A330-200Fs on routes to Addis Ababa, Almaty, Beijing, Erbil, Frankfurt-Hahn, Hong Kong, Johannesburg, Milan and Nairobi.

Commenting on Etihad's repeat order for the aircraft type, John Leahy, Airbus' Chief Operating Officer, Customers, said in a statement, that the A330-200F enables the carrier to "optimise its network" by addressing markets which do not make business sense with large freighters. 

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-airways-makes-423m-airbus-purchases-1.971653


----------



## I Know

UAE's national carrier Etihad Airways has operated its first biofuel-powered flight, a step towards encouraging the use of sustainable fuel in airline operations in the region. :banana:

The delivery flight of the airline's newest Boeing 777-300ER, from Seattle to Abu Dhabi, that arrived on January 24 is the first in the Gulf to be operated using sustainable biofuel, the airline has announced. 

The 14 hour flight of the Abu Dhabi-based airline was operated using a combination of traditional and plant-based jet fuel, which is fully certified for use as commercial jet fuel.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofuel-powered-flight/articleshow/11637882.cms


----------



## Halawala

noir-dresses said:


> EK has just announced flights to Barcelona, starting July 03 with 3-class B77W:
> 
> EK0185 DXB BCN 0655 1200 B77W
> EK0186 BCN DXB 1640 0100+1 B77W
> 
> According to some insiders EK will introduce 3rd daily to Milan in June and a 3rd daily to Rome in September (where recently they introduced the A380 as well).
> EK also announced 2nd daily to Venice by March.
> 
> EK is also adding a second daily Madrid flight from July 01. Both MAD flights to operate with B77W:
> 
> EK0141 DXB MAD 0750 1345 B77W
> EK0142 MAD DXB 1525 0040+1 B77W
> 
> EK0143 DXB MAD 1425 2020 B77W
> EK0144 MAD DXB 2210 0715+1 B77W
> 
> Lots of new news today, all info was taken from Flyertalk, copy, paste of course.


Well, EK has been in a direct tail to tail fight with Qatar Airways lately--now with Spain with MAD and BCN. QR already announced an incease in both MAD and BCN as well, as well as flights to PER. EK announced an increase in capacity to PER as well. 

Both carriers are competing against these markets.


----------



## Halawala

I Know said:


> UAE's national carrier Etihad Airways has operated its first biofuel-powered flight, a step towards encouraging the use of sustainable fuel in airline operations in the region. :banana:
> 
> The delivery flight of the airline's newest Boeing 777-300ER, from Seattle to Abu Dhabi, that arrived on January 24 is the first in the Gulf to be operated using sustainable biofuel, the airline has announced.
> 
> The 14 hour flight of the Abu Dhabi-based airline was operated using a combination of traditional and plant-based jet fuel, which is fully certified for use as commercial jet fuel.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofuel-powered-flight/articleshow/11637882.cms


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Osqn01WqdYSTfs6eg&sig2=qEFhiET9N9723o6FdMJI5Q

Qatar Airways did it years ago AND ON A COMMERCIAL FLIGHT. lol


----------



## noir-dresses

Halawala said:


> Well, EK has been in a direct tail to tail fight with Qatar Airways lately--now with Spain with MAD and BCN. QR already announced an incease in both MAD and BCN as well, as well as flights to PER. EK announced an increase in capacity to PER as well.
> 
> Both carriers are competing against these markets.


I think there's enough business for both airlines considering they both have a supurb hard, and soft product.

Congrats on the new Doha International Airport opening on 12-12-12, you guys took C3s thunder which will most likely open in the first quarter of 2013. In the end it's a great achievement for the whole region.


----------



## I Know

*Record year for passenger numbers at Abu Dhabi's airport*

:banana: Go AD Go :banana:

A record number of more than 12 million passengers passed through Abu Dhabi International Airport last year.

More airlines and routes helped passenger traffic to grow 13.9 per cent from 2010 to 12.4 million last year, Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) reported.

"Abu Dhabi is bringing on additional tourism attractions and facilities, which helps drive traffic," said James Bennett, Adac's chief executive.

"Then, of course, our partner Etihad [Airways] continues to take delivery of new aircraft and expand its route network and form partnerships with other airlines. In July 2011 and every month since then has been over a million passengers a month."

http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...r-for-passenger-numbers-at-abu-dhabis-airport


----------



## noir-dresses

This was posted by mrtdxb yesterday concerning EKs inspections of the A380. It clearly shows that they are working on the problem, and some of the airframes will be out of service.

I am on EK30 on Saturday but had a call on Monday evening (the 23rd) from EK to say it would be a 777. I asked is that because you need to check your aircraft for wing rib cracks so you need to take some out of service and you chose this EK29/30 because it is your latest route to adopt the A380? - yes was the reply. I suspect that it will go to A380 as soon as they have completed their checks.


----------



## I Know

*Factory, design flaws caused A380 cracks*










(Reuters) - Airbus (EAD.PA) acknowledged a combination of internal manufacturing and design flaws as more examples of wing cracks arose during checks on the A380, while insisting the world's largest airliner is safe to fly.

A top executive said the European planemaker had established how to repair the cracks on a small number of parts inside the superjumbo's wings, which prompted European safety authorities to order inspections last week.

Airbus and one of the leading operators, Singapore Airlines, confirmed a Reuters report that more examples of the cracks had been discovered during compulsory inspections .

"The A380 is safe to fly," Tom Williams, executive vice president of programmes at Toulouse-based Airbus, said.

The cracks were caused by factors including the choice of aluminium alloy for some of the 4,000 brackets in the wings as well as a type of bolt that put too much stress on the metal.

Engineers have ruled out metal fatigue, Williams said.

Airbus moved to shore up confidence in the world's largest jetliner amid a drip-feed of disclosures about cracking on components used to fix the outside of the wing to its ribcage.

Williams flew to Dublin to give an unscheduled address at an industry conference to dampen any concerns about safety.

European authorities have ordered inspections on almost a third of the superjumbo fleet, or 20 aircraft, after two types of cracks were discovered within weeks of each of other.

Since then, similar cracks have been found inside the 9,100-square-foot wings on aircraft at Singapore Airlines.

Airbus officials said that having understood the problem, they expected most of the aircraft being tested would show similar evidence of cracks, but that repairs were simple.

Singapore Airlines (SIAL.SI) said it had found cracks on all four aircraft it has inspected so far, part of six which it must examine by Friday. One of the jets has already been repaired and is back in service, spokesman Nicholas Ionides said.

The airline opened up the debut A380 service in December 2007.

TECHNICAL FIX

Checks involve emptying and venting fuel checks for about 24 hours followed by a visual check via a manhole under the wing.

The cracks first came to light during repairs, lasting over a year, on a Qantas (QAN.AX) A380 severely damaged by a dramatic engine blowout in November 2010 that punched holes in the wing.

At first engineers were unsure what had caused the cracks but the initial microscopic flaws led to the discovery of a second and potentially more serious type of crack, some of them up to two inches long, in the central part of the wing.

The findings caused concern at the European Aviation Safety Agency which turned down Airbus's request for limited extra time to examine the data and ordered mandatory inspections last week.

Designed just before the latest generation of mainly carbon-composite jetliners like Boeing's (BA.N) newly delivered 787 Dreamliner, the A380 is about 60 percent aluminium, the main material used for making aircraft for decades.

"All aluminium structures have cracks. It is the nature of the beast. Each component is designed and modelled according to the desired capacity," Williams said. If one part breaks the structure is designed so that the load is spread elsewhere.

To deal with the unforeseen cracking problem, Airbus is changing its manufacturing processes to ensure smooth operation until at least the next four-year maintenance checks.

Longer term, it plans to switch to a different alloy, restoring the aircraft to its normal lifespan of 25 years-plus.

The wings were designed and built in Britain, which prides itself on state-of-the-art wing assembly. Unions there recently objected to some work being outsourced to South Korea.

Industry executives at the Dublin conference welcomed the clarification and said the problem had been understood.

"When they had the second round of cracks, that got more people's attention and a few airlines were asking questions," an executive said, speaking on condition he was not identified.

An Australian engineering union last week called for all A380s to be grounded pending more investigation. Airbus has dismissed this by saying regulators would be quick to ban flights if they believed safety to be at risk.

(Additional reporting by John Crawley, Harry Suhartono; Editing by Elaine Hardcastle, Gary Hill)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/26/uk-airbus-a-idUSLNE80N02R20120126


----------



## Face81

Halawala said:


> Well, EK has been in a direct tail to tail fight with Qatar Airways lately--now with Spain with MAD and BCN. QR already announced an incease in both MAD and BCN as well, as well as flights to PER. EK announced an increase in capacity to PER as well.
> 
> Both carriers are competing against these markets.





noir-dresses said:


> I think there's enough business for both airlines considering they both have a supurb hard, and soft product.
> 
> Congrats on the new Doha International Airport opening on 12-12-12, you guys took C3s thunder which will most likely open in the first quarter of 2013. In the end it's a great achievement for the whole region.


Let's stick to UAE aviation news here and more importantly, compare apples with apples 

Back to the A380 issue.... luckily there have been no disasters as this is starting to sound a lot like the Ford-Pinto catastrophy in the early 1970's!


----------



## Face81

A new opportunity for EK perhaps? 


*Philippine Airlines for sale: report*
http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/philippine-airlines-for-sale-report-1.971558


----------



## Face81

*Singapore, Emirates, Air France A380's to be checked: EASAP*

PARIS - The Airbus A380 planes that must be inspected after cracks were discovered in their wings belong to Singapore Airlines, Emirates and Air France, the European Aviation Safety Agency said Wednesday.

"In total 20 planes must be inspected, eight (that had carried out more than 1,800 flights) by Friday at the latest, the 12 others within six weeks," EASA spokesman Dominique Fouda told AFP.

*"The most urgent inspections concern six planes from Singapore Airlines and two from Emirates," he said.*

Among the 12 others, one plane belongs to Air France and another is a test plane belonging to Airbus.

EASA had on Friday recommended the checks after new cracks were discovered in the superjumbos' wings. A source close to the matter had earlier told AFP that 30 of the 67 A380s in service were concerned.

The A380 is the world's biggest passenger jet and a key product in Airbus's line-up.


http://www.montrealgazette.com/busi...France+A380s+checked+EASAP/6049465/story.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> Let's stick to UAE aviation news here and more importantly, compare apples with apples
> 
> Back to the A380 issue.... luckily there have been no disasters as this is starting to sound a lot like the Ford-Pinto catastrophy in the early 1970's!


I would understand if you said Comet, but where on Earth did you pull Pinto from ?


----------



## I Know

Singapore Air Says Airbus Will Pay To Repair Cracks In Wings

Read more: http://www.foxbusiness.com/news/201...-pay-to-repair-cracks-in-wings/#ixzz1kZhsPSNd


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> I would understand if you said Comet, but where on Earth did you pull Pinto from ?


Well Airbus is blaming it on bolts and braces, so the seemingly minor detail appears to be the root cause of the problem, which reminded me of the cheap fuselage issue that led to the Pinto disasters.....


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates Jan 2013 Operation Changes to Glasgow, Istanbul & Venice

http://airlineroute.net/2012/01/26/ek-glavceist-jan13/

Here we see how another two 343s will leave the fleet.


----------



## noir-dresses

Another video on Youtube of a EK 77W go around at Glasgow airport a few days ago. If you take a better look you can see the aircraft being thrown around by the bad weather. Also look at how fast the clouds are blowing in the sky, and great tune in the end.

This what poor True Blue has to go through every time back home. :nuts:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sktcVQhqD3Q&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## I Know

Route changes

Loads of updates here - http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/emir...s/1139764-emirates-new-routes-changes-72.html

and more here in italian - http://www.aviazionecivile.org/vb/s...°-daily-Emirates-per-MXP-e-FCO-con-773/page2?


----------



## I Know

777 landing in a gale


----------



## noir-dresses

Quote:
Originally Posted by Face81 
Great find! 

Looks like Dubai South=DWC; Dubai East=Dubailand; Dubai Central=Meydan/MBR Gardens? 

Don't you think Dubai South looks a little too inland to be DWC ? Then when I think it through a rail line has to be on the out skirts, where a metro can be built under the airport, am I correct ?

So Central will be located close to DXB then ?

Why does Abu Dhabi get a dedicated train station called Abu Dhabi Airport then ?


----------



## Slimbo

The pondlife who post on that ex-pat women site are absolute scum for the most part, some of the posts you read are sickening, and they certainly shouldn't be given a platform to broadcast their bile by any respectable news organisation.


----------



## I Know

*Abu Dhabi government approves Midfield Terminal Complex at ADIA*



noir-dresses said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Face81
> Great find!
> 
> Looks like Dubai South=DWC; Dubai East=Dubailand; Dubai Central=Meydan/MBR Gardens?
> 
> Don't you think Dubai South looks a little too inland to be DWC ? Then when I think it through a rail line has to be on the out skirts, where a metro can be built under the airport, am I correct ?
> 
> So Central will be located close to DXB then ?
> 
> Why does Abu Dhabi get a dedicated train station called Abu Dhabi Airport then ?


Big plans mate, big plans for AD 

The Abu Dhabi Government approved the construction of the new Midfield Terminal Complex (MTC), part of the $6.8 billion redevelopment of the Abu Dhabi International Airport.

The cost of the MTC project is an estimated $3.2 billion (Dh11.7 billion). Earlier, six consortia including Al Habtoor-Murray & Roberts, Bechtel-Al Jaber, Hyundai Engineering & Construction-Kumho, Larsen & Toubro-NPC, Samsung-ACC and TAV-CCC have submitted bids for the project that will drastically increase passenger handling capacity at the UAE capital's main aviation gateway.

Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) said it has received approval from the Executive Council for the construction of the MTC which is destined to become the primary gateway for airlines operating to Abu Dhabi and the future home of Etihad Airways, the national airline of the UAE.

"The Midfield Terminal Building, which is expected to go live in the first half of 2017, is the key component of the MTC development program at the airport and it will contribute to the long-term success of the aviation sector in the Emirate of Abu Dhabi," a statement said. 











The MTC will be located between the airport's two runways, which also gives the terminal its name. This location allows for the quickest possible journey from runway to stand, resulting in a smoother experience for the Terminal's passengers.

"The MTC's terminal building will be the largest in the Emirate of Abu Dhabi, and one of the region's most architecturally impressive structures. It will be between 630,000 and 702,369 square metres in size, and visible from more than 1.5km away. The central space of the terminal building could hold three full-sized football pitches and features a ceiling 52m tall at its highest point," according to its website. 

The complex will include 20,000-25,000 square metres of retail and food and beverage outlets, roughly equivalent to the current size of Marina Mall in Abu Dhabi. These are set around an 8,400 square metres indoor park, another first for the region, which will host Mediterranean plants and features at its centre, and desert landscapes at its edge.

Associated support buildings take up an additional 800,000 square metres, and will include access to 16-20 aircraft parking stands

Adac chairman, Khalifa Al Mazrouei, said: "The approval of the Executive Council on the capacity expansion program for Abu Dhabi International Airport confirms Abu Dhabi's commitment to deliver a World Class airport for the emirate that will be on a par with the best international airports in the world.

"This development represents one of the largest investments by the Government to deliver the needed infrastructure, in line with Abu Dhabi Plan 2030, that will cater to the growth of the aviation sector in the region and confirms Abu Dhabi's strong position in the global air transportation network. Adac looks forward to appointing the Midfield Terminal Building contractors and creating this key infrastructure asset for the Emirate of Abu Dhabi."

Abu Dhabi International Airport continues to be one of the fastest growing airports in the world, with record growth rates of 19.7 per cent over the last five years, spurred by the rapid development of its hub airline, Etihad Airways and the increasing attraction of Abu Dhabi as a destination for business and leisure. The airport currently handles in excess of 12 million passengers per year and growth over the next 20 years is forecast to be robust, requiring additional facilities to accommodate the increased traffic demand.

"High oil prices and sustained government support have turned a few GCC airlines into global contenders; namely Emirates, Qatar Airways and Etihad. These governments are pursuing, with notable success, a global aviation hub model whereby millions of passengers transit through the airport on their way to their final destinations," M.R. Raghu, head of Research at Kuwait-based research organisation Markaz, said in a recent report.

The 700,000-square-metre terminal building is one of the most crucial projects to be undertaken in the UAE and will initially handle 27-30 million passengers per year. Tenders for the construction of the terminal were received in November 2011 and the anticipated contract award represents the next key milestone for the Emirate in its drive to develop a world-class air transportation hub.

Following the completion of extensive site preparation, piling and foundation works in 2010 and 2011, construction of the Midfield Terminal Building (MTB) is planned to commence during the 2nd quarter of 2012.

Adac is currently evaluating tenders for the appointment of a general contractor for MTB and an award will be announced in due course. Further works are currently being prepared or are in process for the airfield construction, deep utilities and services and other crucial support facilities.

The construction of the new terminal is the next major stage in the overall development of Abu Dhabi International Airport. Since the expansion program was initiated in 2006, a new 60m wide, 4,100m long runway was completed in 2008, facilitating the full operation of next generation Code F A-380 aircraft.

Terminal 3, currently home to Etihad Airways, was opened in 2008 with a floor area of 70,000 sq m and 33 check-in counters.

In 2011, a new 110m high air traffic control complex was commissioned, the highest in the region, and it includes advanced air traffic control systems together with on-site training facilities.

Adac is a public joint-stock company wholly owned by the Abu Dhabi Government. It was incorporated by Amiri Decree number 5, issued on 4 March 2006, to spearhead the development of the Emirate's aviation infrastructure.

At its inception, in 2006, Adac assumed the management roles of Abu Dhabi and Al Ain International Airports and then took over management roles for three more airports and added six new subsidiaries to provide aviation related services that would support the delivery of Adac's vision. 

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...es-midfield-terminal-complex-at-adia-1.974308


----------



## Face81

Slimbo said:


> The pondlife who post on that ex-pat women site are absolute scum for the most part, some of the posts you read are sickening, and they certainly shouldn't be given a platform to broadcast their bile by any respectable news organisation.


Welcome to the forum, Slimbo. Nice to see another intelligent person on here! :cheers:

We all know Emirates Business 24-7 is unreliable and it is no way respected by anyone on here, barring one or two people


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Don't you think Dubai South looks a little too inland to be DWC ? Then when I think it through a rail line has to be on the out skirts, where a metro can be built under the airport, am I correct ?
> 
> So Central will be located close to DXB then ?
> 
> Why does Abu Dhabi get a dedicated train station called Abu Dhabi Airport then ?


I don't think Dubai South is too far inland... Besides, remember the map is most likely an approximation of things... 

As for Dubai Central, it's location looks to be near Meydan, rather than DXB....

And as this is a Federal project, funded by AUH, there is no surprise that they get their own dedicated stops........


----------



## I Know

*An IATA pilot project saw Emirates and Delta Airlines chosen to test the potential uses of more efficient flight paths*

Interesting pilot project, Also there is a new office that Emirates have opened in Nouakchott, Mauritania 

An IATA pilot project saw Emirates and Delta Airlines chosen to test the potential uses of more efficient flight paths – but it wasn't quite that straight forward.



















The remit was clear, even if it was never going to be simple. Emirates and Delta Airlines had been chosen for an IATA pilot project to trial new low-density flexible airspace (iFlex), and to demonstrate the potential savings in fuel, CO2 and cost by using the most efficient flight path.

The plan followed the ICAO resolution to introduce the concept of flexible air traffic management (ATM) as a strategic objective.

Delta’s flexible flight path was to be tested on the mainly oceanic route from Atlanta to Johannesburg, while for Emirates it would be one of the daily flights between Dubai and São Paolo, Brazil. 

The Emirates’ route was always going to be a challenge as it crossed continental Africa and cut from east to west across the European traffic flow.

Emirates was chosen as it has been involved in the development of ‘flexible tracks’ for aircraft operations since 2003, initially with Airservices Australia and then in the Maldives, Indonesia and a number of other countries. 

The basic principle is that the flights follow the optimum track by picking up tailwinds (jet streams) or avoiding headwinds and are not restricted to flying the fixed airways in the sky, as they may not be the most efficient routes.

At the end of 2010, Bob Everest, Emirates vice president flight operations support, set about bringing together all the different nation states whose airspace would be involved in the São Paulo test flight – all 34 of them.

Everest said: “Although IATA works closely with the Civil Air Navigation Services Organisation (CANSO) many of the African nations are not members. I was trying to liaise with the 23 different ATC units involved in our route.”

Meetings were held in Dakar in January, Dubai in February and the third in the ICAO offices in Paris in March, to try to come to a resolution as to what routes would be flown and to prepare letters of agreement.

“The biggest achievement of the Dubai meeting was to get the nation states into one room,” said Everest. The attendees included the Democratic Republic of Congo, Mauritania, Senegal, Sudan and others. 

“At first they were very cautious but became more open as the talks went on. However, it rapidly became apparent that the co-ordination involved would be impractical. Many of the airway structures in the Middle East and Africa were inefficient and not suitable for the route being proposed. In some cases they simply did not have the technology.”

Another difficulty was the sheer scope of the flexible flight paths. 

Everest continued: “The winds in winter and summer are completely different and made the flexible flights, particularly outbound from Brazil, range across a massively wide area of Africa.”

So the concept changed. Instead of running one demonstration flight using flexible routing, suddenly Everest and his team were working on how to make the airway structures across Africa and the Middle East more efficient, an essential building block before iFlex routing could be introduced.

Everest added: “Initially we met with Sudan. We paid for a meeting in Johannesburg, then one in Khartoum and finally in Abu Dhabi with representatives from Saudi Arabia. We established a new route that will save us 100 nautical miles on every flight. Those meetings cost Emirates around Dhs44,000, but give potential savings of 1,600kg of fuel per flight. We are looking at a weekly saving of approximately 35,000kg of fuel, which is a reduction in CO2 emissions of around 110,250kg. This figure will increase with the launch of the Rio de Janeiro flights in January and if we extend our West Africa services.”

In total, Emirates has worked out 20 new airway structures and is in the process of implementing them. Five were opened in October, seven more in November and five are due to come on line in January. Political upheaval in the region has had an impact and the team is still working on three routes, which have been affected by the ‘Arab Spring’, with airspace closed in countries including Libya. 

As they open, the new routes Emirates is developing across the continent are available to all carriers operating in the region, saving emissions on a much wider basis.

Everest concluded: “What started as an evaluation of iFlex for one flight for one city pair has become the creation of multiple iFlex routes that will serve West Africa as well as South America, reducing the carbon footprint of Emirates and other operators in the region. It has provided a daily carbon emission reduction, which will have a much greater impact in both short and long term.

“The airlines and IATA have to give credit to the African countries which have worked with us, which have adopted these policies and which are actively looking at how they can improve. 

“Their positive attitude has allowed us to put in this essential building block in a stepped approach towards out eventual aim of flexible flight paths.”

Delta completed the iFlex text flight in July, flying from Atlanta to Johannesburg. IATA reported a 2% saving on fuel, matching IATA’s projected saving on ultra-long-haul routes throughout the world. IATA projects that, once implemented, iFlex could save 365,000kgs of fuel per year on the Sao Paulo route, which equates to 1,149,750kg of CO2. 

Emirates is implementing the strategy elsewhere and has developed close relationships with Canada, Iceland and Russia over the years to obtain maximum flexibility on the polar routes for more efficiency.

Etihad Airways is also working on flexible flight paths and recently announced reduced carbon by nine tonnes on two flights from Australia to Abu Dhabi.

James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ CEO, said: “The fuel savings and reduced carbon emissions made by these flights are potentially hugely beneficial for both the aviation industry and the environment. 

“In recent years, the technological advances made in aircraft navigation systems have been enormous. Aircraft are no longer reliant on ground-based systems but use advanced navigation systems based on the GPS satellite constellations. 

“This allows aircraft to fly an infinitely variable number of different routes between two points, subject to the agreement and approval of air traffic service providers. If similar savings were possible just once each week for flights between Abu Dhabi and Australia, we conservatively estimate an annual reduction in carbon emissions of some 1,100 tonnes and a saving of 350 tonnes of fuel. This would represent a reduction of more than four tonnes of carbon on every flight.”

The flights were operated over routes Emirates and Etihad have developed with India, Sri Lanka, and Maldives to get better efficiencies and as a continuation of the flex programme in the Indian Ocean. The new segments were opened in November and are used by both airlines.


http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/wi...ews&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=news_feed


----------



## I Know

*VIDEO: Opening day of MRO and AIME shows in Dubai*

The first day of the MRO Middle East and Aircraft Interiors Middle East with a royal opening, a new business class seat, interviews with leading MRO companies and more. 

http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/video-opening-day-of-mro-and-aime-shows-in-dubai.html


----------



## I Know

Good news for the engine spares company :banana: I new they would get there in the end.

*MRO Middle East: Sanad secures 'milestone' finance for Etihad engine spares deal*

Sanad Aero Solutions (Sanad), Mubadala Aerospace's component and engine financing solutions group, has partnered with Abu Dhabi National Leasing (ADNL), a wholly-owned asset-based lease finance arm of the National Bank of Abu Dhabi (NBAD), to provide up to US$ 169 Million (AED 620.7 Million) in lease financing to Etihad Airways for spare engine sale and lease-back transaction

http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/mr...ne-finance-for-etihad-engine-spares-deal.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> I don't think Dubai South is too far inland... Besides, remember the map is most likely an approximation of things...
> 
> As for Dubai Central, it's location looks to be near Meydan, rather than DXB....
> 
> And as this is a Federal project, funded by AUH, there is no surprise that they get their own dedicated stops........


Your right about the location, this time I orriented myself by the islands in the Gulf. 

Come to think of it the name Dubai "World Central" could get on some peoples nerves in Abu Dhabi. How do you beat that name, Abu Dhabi Universe Central ?? :nuts:

Any way what matters is the rail project will be going forward, and done/finished one day.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Next Airshow dates announced*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, February 01, 2012
> 
> The 13th edition of Dubai Airshow will be held from November 17, 2013, to November 21, 2013, at the Dubai World Central, its organiser F&E Aerospace said in a statement to Emirates 24l7.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/economy-finance/next-airshow-dates-announced-2012-02-01-1.440841


----------



## Parisian Girl

*It is safe to fly in fog, says top pilot*



> _Chief pilot of Emirates says advanced technology and weather reporting systems leave little to chance_
> 
> By Sharmila Dhal, Senior Reporter, XPRESS | Published: 00:00 February 2, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video of a crosswind landing of an Emirates flight during a storm at Düsseldorf airport has gone viral wth over 2.8 million hits on YouTube. Captain Alan Stealey at the
> Emirates’ Network Control Centre, Emirates Group Headquarters in Dubai.
> 
> Dubai: As reports of fog disrupting flights in Abu Dhabi and other parts of the world make international headlines, a top pilot has reassured passengers that flying through bad weather has never been safer than now.
> 
> Captain Alan Stealey, Chief Pilot and Divisional Senior Vice-President Flight Operations at Emirates, told XPRESS on an exclusive tour of the Emirates Network Control Centre on Tuesday, "We've seen tremendous improvements in our aircraft and weather reporting systems and bad weather is no longer the issue it used to be. Flying is perfectly safe."
> 
> The captain should know. He has over 40 years of flying experience and currently oversees 3,200 Emirates' pilots who fly 360 flights to 118 destinations across the northern and southern hemispheres every day.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/general/it-is-safe-to-fly-in-fog-says-top-pilot-1.974749


----------



## Parisian Girl

*RAK Airport appoints ground handling company*



> by ASC Staff on Feb 1, 2012
> 
> RAK International Airport has awarded a ground handling operations contract to Kuwait-based National Aviation Services (NAS), marking a first of its kind agreement for an airport in the UAE.
> 
> Under the terms of the contract, NAS will provide RAK International Airport with ground handling services such as ramp handling, in addition to check-in, arrival, transit and cargo services.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7073-rak-airport-appoints-ground-handling-company/


----------



## luv2bebrown

A bit off topic but if those plans for the inter-emirate rail system are real, I have some reservations. If they tend to eventually develop the rail network to include passenger service, then those rail lines need to run through city centers.

Looks to me like the rail network will only connect to points on the outskirts of each city. That will be feasible for trans-GCC passenger traffic, but for someone going from Abu Dhabi to Dubai, you'd really want to be able to connect from city center to city center, and not worry about taking a cab or bus from the station to the central parts of each city.


----------



## I Know

Another render of the upcoming airport in A D


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/air-berlin-to-join-oneworld-on-20-march-367710/

Air Berlin to join Oneworld Alliance March 20th this year.

Could this be a sign that maybe Etihad might join to ?


----------



## I Know

Yeah could be


----------



## I Know

Emirates announced on Thursday it had renewed its sponsorship with Hamburger SV for another three seasons until June 2015

http://www.emirates247.com/business...-hamburger-sv-sponsorship-2012-02-02-1.441002


----------



## Face81

luv2bebrown said:


> A bit off topic but if those plans for the inter-emirate rail system are real, I have some reservations. If they tend to eventually develop the rail network to include passenger service, then those rail lines need to run through city centers.
> 
> Looks to me like the rail network will only connect to points on the outskirts of each city. That will be feasible for trans-GCC passenger traffic, but for someone going from Abu Dhabi to Dubai, you'd really want to be able to connect from city center to city center, and not worry about taking a cab or bus from the station to the central parts of each city.


There will be no issue for Dubai/Abu Dhabi commuters as the Dubai Metro will exentually link up to those points within the emirate of Dubai. I am more concerned about the lack of servicing/feeder infrastructure in the other emirates.


----------



## I Know

Emirates New Routes & Changes

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/emir...s/1139764-emirates-new-routes-changes-75.html


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/air-berlin-to-join-oneworld-on-20-march-367710/
> 
> Air Berlin to join Oneworld Alliance March 20th this year.
> 
> Could this be a sign that maybe Etihad might join to ?


It'd be a loss of prestige, but under the guise of Air Berlin, I guess they could join indirectly .....


----------



## I Know

*Co-pilot overcome by nausea during cockpit fume event*



noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/air-berlin-to-join-oneworld-on-20-march-367710/
> 
> Air Berlin to join Oneworld Alliance March 20th this year.
> 
> Could this be a sign that maybe Etihad might join to ?


As Etihad own 29.21 % share in Air Berlin now, this just popped up

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...e-by-nausea-during-cockpit-fume-event-367718/


----------



## noir-dresses

We've heard plenty of times that C3 won't be finished in 2012, and that they have pushed back the opening to the first quarter of 2013.

I have a good feeling 3-3-13 is the logical date of the grand opening, what's your take on this Face ? This is where our sixth sense kicks in from past opening experiences.


----------



## I Know

*Mubadala aims to deliver first UAE plane in 2019*

Seems that they are gearing up for the big push into aviation like never before in the region :banana: First planes to be seen in about 9 years, thats pretty good 










Mubadala Aerospace, a business unit of the Abu Dhabi-based Mubadala Development Company, is gearing to roll out the first UAE-manuctured aircraft by 2019, according to a senior company executive.

"We will be able to build a jet in the UAE over the next 9-10 years — 2019 is what we have set ourselves as a target. We have to build up to it gradually as we establish the MRO [maintenance, repair and overhaul] and make it globally competitive," Abdullah Shadid, chief commercial officer, Mubadala Aerospace MRO network, told Gulf News on the sidelines of the recently held MRO Middle East 2012 event.

Shadid added that Mub-adala is trying to make aerospace over the next decade "one of the most important drivers" for Abu Dhabi's economy.

"We saw MRO as a precursor into developing that. So while we started with MRO, over the last couple of years we moved into manufacturing and built that up with Strata [a composite aerostructures manufacturing facility wholly-owned by Mubadala] in Al Ain. And that becomes an immediate step to build our own aircraft," he explained. 




Success story

Strata has been a remarkable success story when it comes to manufacturing aerostructures, Shadid said. "Hopefully we can continue that success story to eventually building our own aircraft," he said. 

During the Dubai Airshow last November, Mubadala was introduced by US plane manufacturer Boeing as its Tier-1 supplier for aircraft parts, a deal under which Boeing Commercial Airplanes established Strata Manufacturing (Strata) facility in Al Ain, as a major Tier-1 supplier to Boeing.

:banana: Industry experts seem to be in agreement with Mubadala's goal of manufacture aircraft in the region. "I think it's possible for the UAE to start making its own aircraft. It is an important part of becoming competitive," Lida Mantzavinou, consulting analyst, commercial aviation, Frost and Sullivan, told Gulf News. :banana:

"Right now, Mubadala has Strata, which is composites manufacturer. In the near future, they will have to build an aerospace industry. But they will need to have co-operation from other MRO and aviation players in the region to be able to bring out their own jet," she said. "If you're alone, it's hard to do that — in the UAE it's only Strata focusing on that as of now."

Future growth

Commenting on the changing faces of the MRO industry in the Middle East, Mantzavinou said the MRO industry in the Middle East is on an "upward spiral" and that it is expected to reach around "$7 billion (Dh25.70 billion) by 2020". "The MRO market in the rest of the regions, such as Europe, North America, and Africa, is also going to grow but at a slower rate and smaller volumes," she said.

Other industry experts, too, project aggressive growth in the MRO industry in the region over the next decade. "The Middle East MRO market is today estimated at $3.1 billion and is projected to grow to $4.9 billion in 2021," said Tom Cooper, senior vice-president and principal, TeamSAI. He added that there is absolutely "no reason that we can' be extremely successful" with MRO in this region. "The demand is here. If you look around the Middle East, that's where all the growth is for the next ten years," he said.

According to yet another industry expert, David Stewart, vice-president — Europe, Middle East and Asia, ICF SH&E, Middle Eastern carriers generate six per cent of global MRO spend, estimated at about $3 billion.

The global MRO spend, according to Stewart, is $53 billion at present, poised to grow to $76 billion in 2021 with the average growth rate forecast to be four per cent CAGR [compounded annual growth rate].

The Middle East MRO spend is forecast to grow at 9.4 per cent CAGR, "well above the global average, driven primarily by the high rate of twin-aisle fleet growth in the region", Stewart said.

GCC carriers' share

The GCC flag airlines account for 72 per cent of Middle East MRO spend, according to ICF SH&E's Stewart, with the national carriers of the six GCC countries generating MRO spend of about $2.2 billlion per annum currently.

Further splitting the spend among the key GCC carriers, he said that "Emirates accounts for 32 per cent; Etihad Airways 8 per cent; Qatar Airways 13 per cent; Saudi Arabian Airlines 11 per cent; Gulf Air and Oman Air each 3 per cent; and Kuwait Airways 2 per cent". 


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/mubadala-aims-to-deliver-first-uae-plane-in-2019-1.975291


----------



## siamu maharaj

Depends on whether they'd be assembling or designing the plane. I think a better idea would be to buy some small manufacturer and shift it to the UAE. Problem with making a plane in there is that Middle East is all about large planes and you start with small (usually regional jets or at max small narrowbodies) jets. So it'd probably all be for export.


----------



## I Know

Hi siamu maharaj  welcome to the thread

It makes sense to start small but anything goes when you have that much cash :banana: Oh and not have to bail out others for there mistakes hno:

An article about the firm who has been doing well with helicopters in the region below - 



> Abu Dhabi Aviation, the largest commercial helicopter operator in the Middle East, posted a 22 per cent rise in its annual profits last year as oil companies, medical emergencies and VIPs kept its aircraft aloft.
> 
> Its wide geographic reach from Abu Dhabi to Papua New Guinea also helped the operator manage the global downturn, said Ashraf Fahmy, the chief financial officer of Abu Dhabi Aviation.
> 
> It netted a profit of Dh280 million (US$76.2m) last year, up from Dh230m the year before.
> 
> The firm's shares closed higher at Dh3.31 on the Abu Dhabi Stock Exchange General Index yesterday.
> 
> "We have sustained our growth and have not been affected severely by the downturn in the economy," he said. "Our diversification by sector and geography has helped us to ride the downturn."
> 
> Abu Dhabi Aviation's results included the contributions of Royal Jet, a business jet operator in which it owns a 50 per cent stake, and Maximus Air Cargo, its 95 per cent-owned freight operator in Abu Dhabi. Royal Jet performed better through increased flying hours after successfully completing a restructuring last year. A sale of aircraft used by Maximus also helped to boost figures.
> 
> Other than operating a small number of flights for passengers leaving Egypt, Abu Dhabi Aviation gained little from the Arab Spring, he said. Instead, appetite remained strong from its core business of transporting staff working for offshore oil firms, he said. Other activity included medical evacuations and its aircraft in Spain helping to fight fires.
> 
> The firm also operates in Australia, Papua New Guinea, Brazil and Saudi Arabia. Abu Dhabi Aviation is 30 per cent-owned by the Abu Dhabi Government, with shares in the remaining 70 per cent of the company held by UAE nationals.
> 
> This year, the company hopes to begin operations on its joint venture with Mubadala Aerospace, part of Mubadala Development, to set up an advanced flight training facility in the emirate. The partnership with Mubadala's subsidiary Horizon Flight Academy will cater to global commercial and defence customers.
> 
> Mubadala Development is a strategic investment company owned by the Abu Dhabi Government.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/abu-dhabi-aviation-flying-high-with-helicopters


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> We've heard plenty of times that C3 won't be finished in 2012, and that they have pushed back the opening to the first quarter of 2013.
> 
> I have a good feeling 3-3-13 is the logical date of the grand opening, what's your take on this Face ? This is where our sixth sense kicks in from past opening experiences.



I reckon they will probably open it towards the end of the year as planned. Maybe even on 2/12/12, to coincide with the UAE National Day. Next year seems too far off given that it appears to be 90%+ complete.....


----------



## I Know

Diplomat sees Emirates launch boosting US trade



http://www.arabianbusiness.com/diplomat-sees-emirates-launch-boosting-us-trade-443559.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*$10bn UAE deal for Rafale jets 'still on track'*



> By Reuters | Friday, 3 February 2012 11:28 AM
> 
> France could seal a long-awaited deal for Dassault to sell at least 60 Rafale fighter jets to the UAE by April, turning around what appeared to have been a lost cause, French newspaper La Tribune has reported.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/-10bn-uae-deal-for-rafale-jets-still-on-track--443553.html

-------------------------------------------------------

_*Emirates extends deal with German football club *_
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-extends-deal-with-german-football-club-443551.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Good news PG. Looks like the UAE could use this opportunity to get the best possible deal from France just so they can get a foot hold in Qatar, and Kuwait.

If it's down to better thrust, and radar why are they stalling ? France should be doing what ever it takes to seal the deal. It's a cut throat market, and the French economy can't afford to lose this deal.

So March, April is what we're looking forward to.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> ^^Precisely! Not sure what the rush was to get away if conditions were that bad! Maybe it has something to do with the people onboard, which included Padraig Harrington.... hmmmm.......


Yeah, thats probably the reason. However, i traveled with Etihad a few weeks ago, and when my flight landed in AD, i counted 5 flights that landed one after another after my flight arrived. I was really surprised that there were so many flights that land there. And the silly thing was, that all arriving passengers at AUH go through the same terminal, so there were long lines, and only half the immigration counters open as usual hno: 
Its the same thing with Etihad's terminal 3, only for a few hours is the terminal very busy, then after the flights leave, the terminal turns into a ghost town.


----------



## I Know

Great new for AD 



> Airberlin starts direct flights to Abu Dhabi
> 
> Service follows Etihad's decision to raise stake in Airberlin to 29.2%
> 
> By StaffPublished Saturday, February 04, 2012
> 
> Airberlin, Europe’s sixth largest airline, has started direct flights to Abu Dhabi under a recent agreement that allowed the UAE’s Etihad Airways to increase its stake in the German carrier, Etihad’s CEO has said.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...rect-flights-to-abu-dhabi-2012-02-04-1.441090


----------



## I Know

thats a good figure 9% , shame about the load factors



> *MidEast airlines see 9% demand growth in 2011*
> 
> By Andy Sambidge Saturday, 4 February 2012 10:07 AM
> Middle East airlines saw traffic grow by nearly nine percent in 2011 but load factors were among the lowest in the world, the International Air Transport Association (IATA) has said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/mideast-airlines-see-9-demand-growth-in-2011-443579.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Low-cost airlines seen moving to DWC from 2013*



> By Shane McGinley | Saturday, 4 February 2012 4:32 PM
> 
> Low-cost airlines operating from Dubai International Airport are likely to transfer services to Dubai World Central when the emirate’s second airport starts passenger flights in 2013, analysts have said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/low-cost-airlines-seen-moving-dwc-from-2013-443597.html







noir-dresses said:


> Good news PG. Looks like the UAE could use this opportunity to get the best possible deal from France just so they can get a foot hold in Qatar, and Kuwait.
> 
> If it's down to better thrust, and radar why are they stalling ? France should be doing what ever it takes to seal the deal. It's a cut throat market, and the French economy can't afford to lose this deal.
> 
> So March, April is what we're looking forward to.


Indeed, you're absolutely right, $10bn is not the kind of deal to take lightly. They need to nail it down!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Stretching their wings*



> _Despite the challenging market conditions, the two big UAE airlines — Emirates and Etihad Airways — are soaring high_
> 
> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter | Published: 00:00 February 5, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates has announced eight destination launches this year, with more to be released in the near future. Etihad will commence services on two new routes this
> year — to Shanghai from March 1, followed by Nairobi on April 1. Image Credit: Supplied/Abdul Rahman/Gulf News
> 
> There is a saying by Wilbur Wright — one of the two Wright brothers — that goes: "It is not really necessary to look too far into the future; we see enough already to be certain it will be magnificent. Only let us hurry and open the roads…"
> 
> It seems the two big UAE airlines — Emirates and Etihad Airways — are following this mantra as they continue to raid global skies … and couldn't be more confident about the future.


http://gulfnews.com/business/features/stretching-their-wings-1.975875


----------



## I Know

fresh of the press



> *Emirates cancels flights to London Heathrow*
> ‎
> Emirates airline flights EK29 and EK05 – scheduled to depart Dubai at 09:40 and 16:30 respectively – and the return flights EK30 and EK06
> 
> http://www.dubaichronicle.com/2012/02/05/emirates-airline-flights-london-heathrow/


----------



## I Know

Also AD affected



> A total of seven flights from Abu Dhabi to Heathrow, London, including the Etihad airways flight have now been cancelled.
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...eathrow-flights-cancelled-2012-02-05-1.441177


----------



## I Know

> Abu Dhabi International Airport and Etihad Airways launch Online Auction
> 
> Abu Dhabi International Airport launched today an online auction for 60 tickets to 30 destinations on its website.



http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ebruary/theuae_February112.xml&section=theuae


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Al Bayan and Emirates 24|7 now available on all Flydubai planes*



> By Staff | Published Sunday, February 05, 2012
> 
> Dubai Media Incorporated (DMI) on Sunday announced the launch of a new media that allows passengers on board all the flights of Flydubai to browse both Al Bayan and Emirates 24|7 newspapers on the screens of their seats.
> 
> "The new service will allow the passengers to follow the latest news in both Arabic and English" said DMI.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...le-on-all-flydubai-planes-2012-02-05-1.441391


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Alec will build Concourse 4 at DXB acc. to MEED. 

R


----------



## Face81

^^Good find!! Did they say when construction is likely to begin/end?


----------



## I Know

Good news for Air Arabia with its expansion into Kuwait



> *Air Arabia expands Kuwait service*
> Sharjah: Tue, 14 Feb 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Arabia, a leading low-cost carrier in the Mena region, has launched an additional service to Kuwait from its Sharjah hub, raising the number of daily flights to three, effective March 25.
> 
> Since launching operations in 2003, Air Arabia has been committed to using its infrastructure to improve intra-GCC connectivity with daily or double-daily flights to most major destinations in the Gulf, said its CEO.
> 
> “Kuwait was amongst the first destinations we started serving when Air Arabia took off the skies. Today, we are proud to see services increased to three daily frequencies, thus connecting our customers in UAE and Kuwait with a great frequency and un-beatable fares” said Adel Ali, Group chief executive officer, Air Arabia.


http://www.tradearabia.com/news/TTN_212642.html


----------



## I Know

Etihad could buy this one out, dont know if the recent loan from Mashreq would be paid back though 




> *Struggling Gulf Air ceases operations on four more routes*
> 
> 
> 
> David Black
> 
> Feb 15, 2012
> 
> "After all, Emirates, Etihad and Qatar Airways have all started life through state aid and are currently among the world's fastest-growing carriers … and so there is a perception that Gulf Air can and should emulate its GCC peers and stage some sort of recovery with a new management focus," he said
> 
> The move comes as the airline seeks to address the high price of fuel and low passenger numbers, as well as the local and regional political situation. According to analysts, Gulf Air, which once had the biggest network in the Gulf region, has been struggling to compete against its GCC rivals, including low-cost airlines such as flydubai and Air Arabia



http://www.thenational.ae/business/...ulf-air-ceases-operations-on-four-more-routes


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.bcg.com/documents/file85452.pdf

An interesting read from BCG regarding the Middle Easts Mega Carriers.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.airbus.com/newsevents/ne...ion-programme-with-st-aerospace-and-eads-efw/

Airbus to launch a 330P2F cargo conversion programme with ST Aerospace, and EADS EFW.

This was a long awaited program by many airlines. EADS kept stalling the program so it wouldn't hurt they're 330F sales.

I'm sure this will make EK Skycargo think twice about selling all of they're 330's, and Qatar is very happy now after all they're ranting.


----------



## Face81

*Amsterdam to be welcomed onto Emirates A380 network*

http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7129-amsterdam-to-be-welcomed-onto-emirates-a380-network/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Wow, I didn't expect the A380 would start flying to AMS so soon, since it only started flying there less than a year ago.


----------



## Face81

^^They are freeing up the 777's, which will go straight on to new routes. Makes sense. 

Still hoping to see Chicago, Oslo, Stockholm or Helsinki on the list and maybe more LGW flights!


----------



## Face81

This is pretty interesting......

Does this mean we can expect to see trans Atlantic flights via London being operated by Emirates and/or Etihad and perhaps new route introductions to the UK by AirArabia, FlyDubai or RAK Airways? 



> *UAE updates Air Services Agreement with UK *
> 
> (WAM)
> 
> 15 February 2012Dubai - The United Arab Emirates represented by the General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) has signed an air services Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) updating the Air Services Agreement (ASA) with the United Kingdom in London.
> 
> The Agreement was initialed by Omar Bin Ghaleb, Deputy Director General of the UAE General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) and Mark Bosly, Head of Aviation Negotiations at the United Kingdom Department for Transport.
> 
> Representatives from Abu Dhabi Department of Transport, Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, Sharjah Department of Civil Aviation, Ras Al Khaimah Department of civil Aviation, Etihad Airways, Emirates Airline and RAK Airways attended the negotiations.
> 
> The existing bilateral framework allows full flexibility on the routes, capacity, number of frequencies, types of aircraft and allows for specific fifth freedom rights.


SOURCE:http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ebruary/theuae_February405.xml&section=theuae



Fifth Freedom Rights, as defined by Wikipedia is as follows:


> the right to fly between two foreign countries during flights while the flight originates or ends in one's own country
> 
> Example
> Toronto - Chicago - Mexico City, as a Canadian company


SOURCE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedoms_of_the_air


----------



## I Know

Good news for Sky Cargo after a dip in cargo movements last year by air



> press release
> 
> 
> Feb. 15, 2012, 6:17 a.m. EST
> 
> 
> *Emirates SkyCargo Expands North American Operation*
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI, UAE, February 15, 2012 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Emirates SkyCargo, the freight division of Emirates, one of the fastest growing international airlines, is expanding its North American operation, increasing trade opportunities between U.S. businesses and its global network.
> 
> 
> After the launch of daily passenger service from Dallas/Fort Worth (DFW) and Seattle-Tacoma (SEA) International airports from 2nd February and 1st March respectively, Emirates SkyCargo will connect seven points in North America with trade prospects in more than 100 destinations worldwide.




http://www.marketwatch.com/story/emirates-skycargo-expands-north-american-operation-2012-02-15



*Airbus A380 Cracks to Cost ‘Quite Some Money,’ Won’t Hurt Orders*




> _Feb. 15 (Bloomberg) -- Airbus SAS predicted it will sell 30 A380 superjumbos this year, more than in 2011, even after the double-decker planes developed wing cracks that its chief executive officer said will cost “quite some money” to fix.
> 
> 
> The 69 A380s operated by airlines including Qantas Airways Ltd. and Emirates are safe to fly, Airbus CEO Tom Enders reiterated today. The planemaker is hurrying to fix aircraft and manufacturing processes as its sales and marketing departments line up new customers, he said at the Singapore Airshow.
> 
> 
> Qantas and Singapore Airlines Ltd. are among carriers that had to repair A380s after fissures were found in parts used to support wings. Europe’s air safety regulator ordered that all A380s be inspected for cracks after a certain number of flights. Airbus says the cracks come from faulty manufacturing processes and materials that are being re-engineered.
> 
> 
> *“We made the mistake and we are making repairs very fast,” *Enders told journalists at a briefing. *“It will cost quite some money. We can’t disclose definite numbers. It’s unfortunate that this happened.”*
> 
> Airbus predicted it will sell more A380s this year than last, when it took orders for 19 of the planes from customers including Japan’s Skymark Airlines Inc. and Cologne, Germany- based Deutsche Lufthansa AG.
> 
> Sales Push
> 
> 
> “I think we will have 30,” John Leahy, chief operating officer for commercial issues, said in an interview today in Singapore. “I want my people to go out and replenish the order book.”
> 
> 
> Airbus has won orders for 253 A380s from 19 customers. That compares with more than 1,500 Boeing Co. 747 jumbo jets, which debuted in the late 1960s and dominated the market for very large commercial aircraft for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _








http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...-cost-quite-some-money-won-t-hurt-orders.html


----------



## I Know

*Emirates New Routes & Changes*


Many good updates here 


http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/emir...s/1139764-emirates-new-routes-changes-78.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai offers buy one get one free ticket*



> By Joseph George | Published Wednesday, February 15, 2012
> 
> Dubai-based budget carrier flydubai has announced a buy one get one free offer for travellers between March and May 2012.
> 
> The offer is valid for 22 destinations and for those making a booking before February 29.
> 
> Passengers booking a one-way or a return flight to any of the destinations that include hotspots like Beirut and Islamabad apart from Khatmandu and Hyderabad (India) will get an equivalent ticket for free. Passengers will only have to pay for the surcharges.
> 
> Among the other conditions, the paid travel must be completed between March 7 and May 31, 2012. Free flight can only be taken after the completion of paid flight. The free ticket is valid for travel between March 7 and June 10, 2012 or between September 15 and November 30, 2012. Also the free flights cannot be booked for travel on a UAE public holiday or on a Thursday, Friday or Saturday.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...y-one-get-one-free-ticket-2012-02-15-1.443286


----------



## I Know

*Emirates debuts first airport lounge on US West Coast*



> Emirates debuts first airport lounge on US West Coast
> by ASC Staff on Feb 16, 2012
> 
> Emirates Airline has opened its first airport lounge on the West Coast, at San Francisco International Airport (SFO).
> 
> The lounge, which represents a $4 million investment in the Bay Area, joins the Dubai-based airline’s global network of airport facilities, including its award-winning lounge at New York’s John F. Kennedy International Airport, named one of the 2011 “Top Airport Lounges in North America” by Frommers.
> 
> “Emirates’ customers have come to rely on our superior service both in the air and on the ground. We are proud to bring our award winning lounge product and our trademark hospitality and service to San Francisco with the opening of the Emirates Lounge at SFO,” said Mohammed Mattar, Emirates divisional senior vice president airport services.
> 
> “With complimentary chauffeur drive service to and from the airport for First and Business Class travellers, customers in the Bay Area, Silicon Valley and San Francisco can now look forward to a seamless and stress-free experience from the start to the finish of their journey,” he added.
> 
> The 9502 square foot space features the largest dining area of all SFO’s lounges; it is also the only lounge with a dedicated prayer room. Signature features include Italian marble floors, gold Rolex clocks and rich timber joinery. It features two-levels, purpose-built elevators, an internal staircase that connects the reception entrance on level three with the lounge below, and direct access to the boarding bridge.
> 
> Facilities and amenities also include two 60 inch LED TVs, 56 leather armchairs, shower facilities and a business centre. Lounge guests enjoy an a la carte service of complimentary hot and cold gourmet dishes.


,,


----------



## killerk

*AirAsia mulls budget service in Gulf region*

David Black

Feb 17, 2012 

AirAsia, based in Malaysia, is considering setting up a low-cost carrier to serve the Gulf region, almost two years after its long-haul division AirAsia X axed its Kuala Lumpur to Abu Dhabi service.

Tony Fernandes, the chief executive of AirAsia, said in Doha yesterday an opportunity had opened up for a budget airline in the region. The Gulf is dominated by premium, full-service carriers although budget carriers such as flydubai, Air Arabia and RAK Airways have emerged in recent years.

Mr Fernandes said: "As a low-cost carrier, we are (into) creating new markets. The key is to create really low fares, which I think the Gulf hasn't seen.

"If you want to compete, you have to create a product that's very different and extremely low priced, so that a guy can go to Dubai for a cup of coffee and come back with his airfare being about the same as his taxi fare."

He said AirAsia had already opened discussions with unnamed potential partners to set up such a budget airline, adding, "AirAsia is investigating (the prospects) quite seriously".

Mr Fernandes also raised the prospect of the group establishing a Middle East hub, which could help its long-haul division reopen services to Europe.

AirAsia X, which left Abu Dhabi in 2010 after three months, has since scrapped routes to London and Paris, blaming the EU's new carbon emissions tax, which is based on the distance from a flight's last departure airport.

A stopover hub in the Middle East before flying to European destinations could help AirAsia X manage the additional cost.

"We want to have a hub in the Middle East in our 10-year strategy, since Asia is more or less covered. Two or three parties have made known their interest. It's interesting, but the talks are very preliminary," Mr Fernandes said.

The carrier has grown into Asia's biggest discount airline in the 10 years since being taken over by Mr Fernandes.

[email protected]

* with agencies

Source: http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...n/airasia-mulls-budget-service-in-gulf-region


----------



## I Know

Maybe it would work this time with Dubai as a hub, also the cargo element would help if they managed to get this route again.

Dont know how they would be able to match the service of the local carriers as its a long flight and you need some comfort which lowcost carriers are not know for.


----------



## I Know

*Workers Strike at Frankfurt Airport, 150 Flights Cancelled*

wonder how many UAE flights have been affected with this one. hno:




> Workers Strike at Frankfurt Airport, 150 Flights Cancelled
> 
> Lee Ferrara | February 16, 2012 |
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Airport
> 
> 
> Making good on their promise that they would walk out on strike come Thursday, Ground workers did just that at Frankfurt Airport as they walked out today in protest of not receiving enough pay. As a result, over 150 flights were cancelled on Thursday and hundreds more cancellations are likely on Friday:
> 
> 
> ‘Germany’s biggest airline, Lufthansa, said it had cancelled 100 flights within Europe because of Thursday’s strike. Trans-Atlantic flights were not interrupted. The airline said it expected 250 short- and medium-haul flights to and from Frankfurt would be canceled Friday, when the ground workers plan to walk out from 8 a.m. to 10 p.m. (0700 GMT, 2 a.m. EST to 2100 GMT, 4 p.m. EST) but that longhaul services would operate mostly as normal.’
> .
> The GdF Union is in a dispute with the airport authority over pay and working conditions. The union is expected to strike Friday as well and the airport is preparing for that likelihood.
> 
> Peter Schmitz, Fraport’s executive in charge of operations, said:
> 
> 
> “We have plans ready for tomorrow,” [he] said. “We have enough staff to be able, like today, to operate at least more than 50 percent of flights.”
> .
> Schmitz has called on the union to come to the negotiating table to work out a deal and to stop taking their objections out on the passengers:
> 
> 
> “This is a small group of workers with the ability to massively limit flight traffic,” he said. “They are pushing their excessive demands on the backs of the passengers … and the other workers.”
> .
> Frankfurt is the third busiest airport in Europe.
> 
> Source
> 
> Image: Flickr [zilupe]


http://airnation.net/2012/02/16/strike-frankfurt-airport/


----------



## Face81

*Emirates Airline new sponsor of US Open tennis tournament*

A very clever move by EK to raise it's US profile 





> *Emirates Airline new sponsor of US Open tennis tournament*
> 
> 
> The National staff
> 
> Feb 17, 2012
> 
> Emirates Airline has signed on as the title sponsor of the US Open tennis tournament, the Wall Street Journal reported yesterday.
> 
> The seven-year deal is worth US$90 million (Dh330m) and includes the series of nine men's and women's tournaments leading up to the US Open, the newspaper said.
> 
> A spokesman for Emirates said the deal is part of the airline's involvement in sports marketing worldwide. The company has the naming rights to Arsenal's football stadium, a sponsorship deal with AC Milan and deals with 15 golf tournaments.
> 
> "We are in sports because they are watched globally and we can guarantee a global reach," Boutros Boutros, the airline's senior vice president for communications, told the Journal.
> 
> Lew Sherr, the chief revenue officer of the US Tennis Association (USTA), said the deal will increase global recognition for the Open and the tournaments that lead up to it.


Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/sport/tennis/emirates-airline-new-sponsor-of-us-open-tennis-tournament




I wonder which of these cities will be next? Also, a nice way for EK to get some coverage in Montreal :tongue2:


----------



## I Know

Good campaign to reduce water consumption 



> *Etihad Airways Encourages Staff To Save Water (16 February 2012)*
> 
> 
> Etihad Airways has launched a year-long water saving campaign to encourage more careful consumption of water among its staff.
> 
> 
> 
> The campaign aims to reduce water consumption by five per cent in 2012 at the Etihad Airways Head Office complex and its offices at the nearby Etihad Plaza. The campaign is also intended to raise awareness about water saving practices that all staff and their families can implement as part of their daily schedules.
> 
> 
> Water conservation is a critical issue in the United Arab Emirates, where ground water levels are low and usage is among the highest in the world.
> *
> 
> The desalination of sea water provides almost all of the UAE’s drinking water. It is an energy intensive process, which releases carbon dioxide and other pollutants into the air, thus contributing significantly to Abu Dhabi’s carbon footprint.*
> 
> Linden Coppell, Etihad Airways Head of Environment, said: “Many people simply do not realise that although we have an abundance of seawater, there is a huge environmental cost to produce drinkable water by desalination.
> 
> “So this campaign is both about educating our staff and their families and trying to achieve an actual reduction in water use in our offices.”
> 
> Further reductions in water consumption will be a challenge for the airline following the marked water savings that were achieved when over 14,000 water saving devices were fitted to taps in Etihad Airways headquarters and staff accommodation as part of the ‘water savers’ campaign run by the Environment Agency – Abu Dhabi.
> 
> It is estimated that if everyone in the UAE started implementing water saving measures and changed their behaviour, 410 billion litres of water could be saved annually, the equivalent of 164,250 Olympic-sized swimming pools.
> 
> The launch of the campaign, which took place earlier this month, featured many activities including talks by explorer and environment campaigner Robert Swan OBE and Dr Richard Perry from the Abu Dhabi Environment Agency, an exhibition featuring eco-friendly items and the announcement of a water saving challenge and competition for staff and families.
> 
> Other activities and lectures will be held throughout the year to reinforce the message and report on results



http://www.abudhabicityguide.com/news/news-details.asp?newsid=9069&newstype=Local News


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi and Dubai airports top list of Middle East's best*



> David Black | Feb 20, 2012
> 
> Dubai and Abu Dhabi airports have landed the top two spots in the Middle East in a passenger satisfaction survey.
> 
> Dubai International Airport was first in the region in the survey, carried out as part of the Airport Service Quality (ASQ) initiative of the Airports Council International.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...-dubai-airports-top-list-of-middle-easts-best


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia set to bolster frequency of Kuwait flights*



> by ASC Staff on Feb 19, 2012
> 
> Air Arabia will increase the frequency of its Kuwait passenger service to three flights a day from 25th March 2012.
> 
> The low-cost carrier will offer three daily services to Kuwait, departing Sharjah International Airport at 08:40, 17:10 and 21:00 and arriving at Kuwait International Airport at 09:10, 17:40 and 21:30 respectively. Return flights will depart from Kuwait at 09:50, 18:20 and 22:10 and arrive in Sharjah at 12:30, 21:00 and 00:50 respectively.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...a-set-to-bolster-frequency-of-kuwait-flights/

---------------------------------------------------------

_*Wallan Aviation to exhibit Cessna aircraft in Abu Dhabi*_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...tion-to-exhibit-cessna-aircraft-in-abu-dhabi/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/airbus-to-offer-higher-weight-a380-from-2013-368483/

Airbus to offer higher weight A380s from early 2013.

As we have expected EK will most likely use they're first example on the LA leg early next year. San Fran should be next.


----------



## Face81

^^Higher weight capacity, you mean? Technically a heavier plane would not be able to go very far, so this I presume means the plane will be lighter, allowing it to carry more?


----------



## noir-dresses

Read the article better.

The airframer will raise the maximum take-off weight to 575t, corresponding to a 6t increase on the current heaviest variant and 15t above the basic specification.

Airbus said the heavier version would include a 3t increase in maximum zero-fuel weight as well as maximum landing weight, with a resulting 3t increase in payload.

The engine, designated the GP7272, will be rated at 72,000lbs (320kN), said Mary Ellen Jones, president of the General Electric-Pratt & Whitney joint venture.

With 2,000lb of extra thrust over the current version of the GP7200, this engine will enable services such as Dubai-Los Angeles.


----------



## Face81

^^ Very cool!


----------



## Face81

For those who have not seen this.... It's now on all TfL maps 










Source: http://www.londonmoving.org.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/emirates_air-line.png


----------



## Elktest

today the customer acceptance flight MSN098 A6-EDU


----------



## I Know

^^

Thanks for posting the Video, Nice find


----------



## I Know

:banana::banana::banana:*Emirates set to fly daily to Tunis in March * :banana::banana::banana:​


> Emirates Airline said on Monday that it is responding to strong passenger demand in Tunis by launching an extra frequency and introducing the Airbus A340-500 on the route from March 25.
> 
> The new frequency means that Emirates will serve Tunis daily, the airline said in a statement.
> 
> The additional flight, coupled with an aircraft upgrade, will increase Emirates’ capacity to Tunis by almost 30 percent, representing an extra 384 seats each way per week, it added.
> 
> It will also provide an additional 15 tonnes of weekly cargo capacity.



http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-set-fly-daily-tunis-in-march-446208.html


----------



## Elktest

I Know said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks for posting the Video, Nice find


its from me the video, its was easy to find it


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

if emirates is looking for new cities to add in america...there are four on this list they shuld REALLY fly to. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/where-the--one-percent--live.html

R


----------



## Face81

^^ So EK are missing Chicago, Washington, Boston and Atlanta


----------



## killerk

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> if emirates is looking for new cities to add in america...there are four on this list they shuld REALLY fly to.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/where-the--one-percent--live.html
> 
> R


those people have their own planes...It is the remaining 99% that require the economy fares of the 3 middle east carriers to fly to Asia!!!


----------



## Face81

^^ The idea is that people of a certain income bracket tend to cluster together, so where there are rich people, there will be other rich people (slightly less rich, that don't have their own planes)


----------



## killerk

*Asian LCCs Focus On Medium-Haul Services*

Feb 22, 2012

By Leithen Francis

Asia has seen a flurry of activity lately, with airlines acquiring widebodies for new services touted as “long-haul low-cost,” but the term is misleading because the flights being proposed are really medium-range.

A question mark hangs over whether the low-cost carrier (LCC) model can be successfully applied to long-range flights. AirAsia X tried it and failed. The Malaysia-based airline has been serving London Gatwick and Paris Orly airports, but will suspend these services at the end of March.

CEO Azran Osman-Rani tells Aviation Week that the decision to withdraw from long-haul “is something that had been brewing since 2010.

“The continued high jet fuel prices and the weakening demand for air travel from Europe—brought about by the current economic situation together with exorbitant government taxes—have placed cost pressures on operating long-haul low-cost flights between Asia and Europe, compromising our ability to offer the low fares for which AirAsia X is known.”

Azran says his airline plans to shift capacity to medium-haul routes within the Asia-Pacific region. Soon after it announced its withdrawal from Europe, AirAsia X disclosed it will launch flights to Sydney in April.

Australia also is a key market for Singapore Airlines’ (SIA) new low-cost widebody operator Scoot, which plans to begin services in the middle of this year, with flights from Singapore to Sydney and the Australian Gold Coast near Brisbane. The next country to be targeted is China.

Scoot CEO Campbell Wilson says it is “no coincidence that our initial network doesn’t include flights beyond eight hours. The profitability of longer distances is constrained by fuel. There’s the economics of carrying fuel, the cost of fuel itself and then the ability to charge passengers enough to cover those costs. For [LCCs] the yield is lower because you don’t have the premium cabins.”

But he qualifies his assertions by adding, “That doesn’t lead to the conclusion that long-haul low-cost is unviable. Scoot [in the] long term has ambitions to fly to Europe. But long-haul does consume a lot of resources. It’s also hard to fly [these routes] when fuel prices are high. For us, it is better to first build our network” in the Asia-Pacific region. Scoot will be launching its Australian services using ex-SIA Boeing 777-200s with derated engines, which means the aircraft lack the range to fly longer routes.

Philippine carrier Cebu Pacific, meanwhile, has opted for leased Airbus A330-300s, the same type that AirAsia X operates on medium-range routes. Cebu CEO Lance Go*kongwei says his carrier hopes to start flying A330s in the third quarter of 2013 and have four in service within the first year. The aim is to have eight by 2016, he says. All will be new aircraft on operating leases.

*As for the medium-haul routes that Cebu Pacific will serve, Gokongwei says they are still subject to approval but are likely to be flights from Manila to the Middle East. He notes that no Philippine-designated carrier is currently serving eight of the top 10 international routes popular with Filipinos. Data show that the eight include Dubai and Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates; Doha, Qatar; and points in Saudi Arabia.*

There are a lot of Filipino migrant workers living in the Middle East, and Cebu Pacific’s widebody operation is pitched at them. Alex Reyes, VP-commercial planning, says the A330s will all be in a single-class configuration. This is significant because every other Asia-Pacific medium-haul low-cost carrier has a two-class cabin in order to tap higher-yield traffic. Reyes also says the A330s will accommodate roughly 400 passengers with nine-abreast seating. “Airlines like XL Airways in Europe and AirAsia X have nine-abreast,” he notes.

Regarding the profitability of medium- versus long-haul routes, Gokongwei says, “Certainly, the advantage of LCCs is magnified on the shorter routes. In selecting our routes, we have a preference for medium compared to long-haul.”

But he also notes that Cebu Pacific eventually wants to launch long-haul flights from the Philippines to North America when it acquires longer-range aircraft in 2020 or 2021. The carrier will choose between the Airbus A350 and Boeing 787, he says.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Mohebi Logistics invests Dh350m to build new headquarters in Dubai*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, February 22, 2012
> 
> Mohebi Logistics, distributor of many of the world's top brands throughout the Middle East, plans to invest up to Dh350 million to build its new headquarters and logistics facility in Dubai Logistics City (DLC) at Dubai World Central (DWC).
> 
> The 140 sq km Dubai World Central is part of Dubai Government’s overall strategy to enhance the emirate’s transport and logistics services and capitalize on its geographical location to strengthen Dubai’s reputation as an international trading and commercial hub.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...new-headquarters-in-dubai-2012-02-22-1.444544


----------



## killerk

*Etihad Airways announces flights to Washington DC*

Etihad's fourth destination in North America to start from March 31 2013

By Staff

Published Thursday, February 23, 2012

Etihad Airways today announced the launch of non-stop daily flights to Washington, DC, the airline’s fourth destination in North America, from March 31 2013, subject to regulatory approvals.

The Washington region is home to America’s second largest market flying to the Middle East, after New York. Etihad Airways’ new service will link D.C. with Abu Dhabi, a vibrant and growing hub for business, culture and tourism.

James Hogan, Etihad Airways President and Chief Executive Officer, said: “No other UAE carrier is offering nonstop services between D.C. and the UAE, so this capital-to-capital link is a huge opportunity for Etihad Airways.”

The new service will further strengthen the already strong political and economic ties between the National Capital Region and the UAE. Last week, the US Department of Commerce released data showing that total trade volume between the US and the UAE rose to $18.3 billion in 2011, a 43 per cent increase from the year before.

This increase represents the highest trade volume to date between the US and UAE. It also means that, for the third consecutive year, the UAE is the single largest export market for US goods in the Middle East. The US is the fifth largest trade partner worldwide for the UAE.

Mr Hogan said: “The point-to-point traffic between D.C. and Abu Dhabi is expected to contribute significantly to overall loads on the route. The schedule also allows maximum connectivity to key markets in the GCC, Indian Subcontinent and South East Asia.

“The Washington, D.C. metropolitan area ranks as one of the strongest-performing economies in the country. Demand for premium cabins from the market is significantly higher than from other potential US destinations, so we forecast that our award-winning Diamond First class and Pearl Business class will be very popular.

“A large and fast-growing population in the D.C. metro area, coupled with increasing ties to the UAE, means that the demand for travel across all cabins will only increase.”

In addition to strong economic ties between the US and UAE, the two countries also have significant mutual investment in educational, technological and cultural sectors.

In the Washington region alone, there are a number of organizations that have a strong business presence in the UAE, or deep relationships with UAE institutions. Among those companies are the Carlyle Group, Hilton International, Lockheed Martin and Children’s National Medical Center. Respected local think tanks and policy organizations, such as the Brookings Institution and the US Institute of Peace, are also working closely with their counterparts in the UAE.

The Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi is expected to open later this year. New York University, which opened its downtown Abu Dhabi location in 2009, will expand its presence to include permanent campus facilities on Saadiyat Island in 2014. The Guggenheim is also scheduled to open its much-anticipated Abu Dhabi museum in 2017.

John E. Potter, Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority President and Chief Executive Officer, said: “We congratulate Etihad Airways on this announcement. We are looking forward to welcoming them to our region, and we thank them for recognizing Washington Dulles International Airport as an integral part of the global aviation system.”

The direct flights will be operated by a three class A340-500 aircraft. Each flight will offer 12 Diamond First class, 28 Pearl Business class and 200 Coral Economy seats, for a total 3,360 seats per week.

Etihad Cargo will offer cargo capacity on services to D.C., with an anticipated load of 140 tonnes per week. The new route will complement existing online and connecting interline cargo services to and from North America.

Etihad Airways launched Toronto in October 2005, New York in October 2006 and Chicago in September 2009.

Aircraft configuration: A340-500; 12 Diamond First Class, 28 Pearl Business Class & 200 Coral Economy Class.

Source: http://www.emirates247.com/business...-flights-to-washington-dc-2012-02-23-1.444702


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...s-details-of-first-a350-engine-flight-368694/

Airbus discloses details of first A350 engine flight.

They also mention hot weather tests will take place in the UAE this summer so look out for that special A380 with the XWB engine on it.

I'm sure EK, and EY will be happy it's going to take place in they're back yard since they have pending orders.


----------



## Face81

^^ Most likely, they will use Al Ain for the super dry heat


----------



## Shad

Face81 said:


> ^^ Most likely, they will use Al Ain for the super dry heat


yes it will be in al ain !!


----------



## noir-dresses

If all goes well EK should recieve they're 21'st A380 tomorrow.

Also regarding the EY future flights to Washington, say's they will use the 345. Didn't we see the sale of four frames to Venezuela a few weeks back ?

This raises the question who sold the airframes in the end EK, or EY ? Nothing is confirmed yet.


----------



## Face81

*Emirates to increase Newcastle-Dubai capacity *

http://www.abtn.co.uk/news/2317019-emirates-increase-newcastle-dubai-capacity


----------



## m-man

*Etihad selects M&C Saatchi as creative partner*

Leading UAE-based airline, Etihad Airways, has selected M&C Saatchi as its new global creative agency partner.

M&C Saatchi will manage the airline’s brand communication strategy, international, above-the-line and online display campaigns, including development of creative for brand, product and service communications, tactical promotions and new route launches, a statement from the airline said.

The agency, which is headquartered in London, will service the account globally from a new local office currently being established in Abu Dhabi, opened specifically to service Etihad Airways.

The selection is an outcome of an agency review process during which the airline invited selected global agency networks to respond to a creative brief, the statement said.

Peter Baumgartner, Etihad Airways, chief commercial officer, said: “We are entering a new phase where we decided to make a fresh start with a new agency to partner us for the next stage of our brand’s journey. M&C Saatchi has demonstrated an expert understanding of the airline business and they have an exemplary record within this industry.”

Moray MacLennan, chief executive, M&C Saatchi worldwide, said: "This means we will be opening our 26th office worldwide in Abu Dhabi.” – TradeArabia News Service

http://www.tradearabia.com/news/TTN_213067.html
http://www.mcsaatchi.com/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://a380production.com/

Emirates’ thirtieth A380 (MSN111) has been confirmed as the new frame being carried on Convoy #05/2012.

Just the wings and tailplane are being carried in the convoy, with the remaining components scheduled to arrive in early March.


----------



## noir-dresses

I wouldn't be surprised if EY are in the process of buying a stake in Kingfisher. What better time to buy, and what better way to get more access to India, with a huge potential to expand with they're pending order's.


----------



## Elktest

with luck tomorrow the delivery from the MSN098 No 21 from Emirates


----------



## Elktest

delivery flight today local time 7 p,m


----------



## killerk

*Kingfisher in talks with IAG, Etihad to sell stake*

Manojit Saha / Mumbai/ New Delhi Feb 25, 2012, 01:02 IST

In a last-ditch effort to survive, the Vijay Mallya-promoted Kingfisher Airlines has started discussions with foreign carriers to sell 26 per cent stake as soon as a policy framework is in place. According to persons in the know, Kingfisher has held discussions with IAG, the parent company of British Airways, and Etihad Airways, the flagship carrier of the United Arab Emirates, for a possible stake sale after the government allows foreign airlines to buy into Indian carriers. Foreign direct investment in aviation is not allowed currently but is expected to be cleared. Sources say once the civil aviation sector is opened up, Kingfisher intends to bring a foreign partner immediately.

The cash-strapped airline has debt of nearly Rs 7,000 crore, and most of its lenders have already classified the account as non-performing. Banks have rejected the airline’s request for further credit on the ground the company is yet to bring promoter’s equity contribution of Rs 400 crore as agreed while restructuring debt in December 2010. Bankers said the airline informed them it was in talks with some foreign carriers to bring in equity. Kingfisher’s immediate requirement from banks is about Rs 400-500 crore, which it intends to use to service existing loans so that they become performing assets again.

However, bankers are not convinced about how far the airline will be successful in bringing a foreign partner. In addition, the finance ministry is not supportive of any debt recast unlike the last time when a push came from the highest level, prompting banks to decide on the basis of a long list of collaterals, including a personal guarantee. The ministry is, however, pitching for a relaxation in the Takeover Code as that will benefit all sectors. The code requires an entity acquiring 25 per cent or more equity in a listed company to mandatorily make an open offer for another 26 per cent to ensure individual shareholders also get an exit route. In the case of airlines, that will mean a foreign airline can acquire up to 51 per cent stake, thus breaching the 49 per cent FDI cap.
IAG is one of the world’s largest airline groups, with 348 aircraft flying to 200 destinations and carrying more than 50 million passengers a year. Etihad has picked up stakes in troubled airlines across the globe recently.

Vijay Mallya and IAG did not reply to queries sent to them. However, IAG, in a reply earlier, had said, “As we have said before, the process to allow foreign airlines to invest in Indian airlines has not yet been fully approved, so it would be wrong to speculate about IAG’s interest in any Indian airline at this stage.” Etihad said, “We are always looking at opportunities if they make sense for our business, but we would never comment on speculation of this nature.”

Meanwhile, responding to yesterday’s report — Mallya says no to loan on personal guarantee — United Spirits has clarified it did not give any corporate guarantee on behalf of Kingfisher Airlines during the latter’s December 2010 debt restructuring.

Mihir Mishra & Surjeet Das Gupta

Source: http://business-standard.com/india/news/kingfisher-in-talksiag-etihad-to-sell-stake/465820/


----------



## Elktest

next Emirates A380 A6-EDU its on delivery flight 
http://www.flightradar24.com/UAE7380

calling UAE7380


----------



## noir-dresses

http://business.blogs.cnn.com/2012/02/23/middle-east-aviation-spreads-its-wings/?hpt=imi_t5

This was on CNNs website today.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^I love what Tim Clark said about Chengdu.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.businesstraveller.com/middle-east/news/dubai-impacted-by-landing-congestion

Dubai impacted by landing congestion.


----------



## Face81

DWC looking good here in this satellite picture taken on 23.2.12 :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi International Airport sees 18% passenger growth in January*



> By WAM/TF | Published Saturday, February 25, 2012
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) today announced it had welcomed 1.143 million passengers at Abu Dhabi International Airport during the month of January, recording an 18% jump over last year's figure, with 9,874 aircraft movements registered in the first month of the year.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ssenger-growth-in-january-2012-02-25-1.444948

--------------------------------------------------------

_*UAE is largest Arab jet fuel consumer*_
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/uae-is-largest-arab-jet-fuel-consumer-2012-02-25-1.444881


----------



## Sharaf012345

http://www.youtube.com/user/luigisharaf

Pls watch this video of Bangladesh New Airlines B77W

Like - Sub - Comment


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Record month for Dubai airport*



> By Staff | Published Monday, February 27, 2012
> 
> Dubai International began 2012 on a strong note with record monthly passenger traffic of over 4.85 million in January, according to the latest traffic report issued by Dubai Airports.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...d-month-for-dubai-airport-2012-02-27-1.445477


----------



## Parisian Girl

*US gov't eyes UAE for V-22 Osprey deal*



> By Reuters | Monday, 27 February 2012 6:10 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-22 Osprey military aircraft
> 
> The US government is lining up the UAE as possible initial foreign buyers of the V-22 Osprey, a tilt-rotor aircraft built by Boeing and Bell Helicopter, a top US Marine Corps official told Reuters on Monday.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/us-gov-t-eyes-uae-for-v-22-osprey-deal-447431.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates set to boost Kuwait, Doha services*



> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter | Published: 00:00 February 28, 2012
> 
> Dubai: Emirates said yesterday it aims to boost its Middle East operations this year as the airline plans to increase its daily services to Kuwait and Doha starting in August, adding a total capacity increase of almost 29 per cent on the two routes.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-set-to-boost-kuwait-doha-services-1.987258


----------



## Face81

Liberia on the horizon? 

*United Arab Emirates signs aviation pact with Liberia*http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...ab-emirates-signs-aviation-pact-with-liberia/


----------



## Face81

*Emirates to increase airfares from March 1*
_Hike in fuel surcharge will not be applicable to flights booked prior to the date_

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...ase-airfares-from-march-1-2012-02-28-1.445595


----------



## killerk

*Etihad to launch flights to Basra, Iraq*

Feb 28, 2012 - 10:12 -
WAM Abu Dhabi, Feb 28th, 2012 (WAM) -- Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, today announced the launch of flights to Basra in southern Iraq from mid-April.

Basra becomes the 84th destination in the carrier's global network and the third city it flies to in Iraq. Etihad Airways already operates services to the capital, Baghdad, and Erbil, in the country's north.

"Iraq's surging economy represents a good opportunity to add even greater depth to our schedule," Etihad Airways President and Chief Executive Officer, James Hogan, said today.

"Basra is an important industrial and transport hub but currently has only limited access to air services and we are delighted to be able to help improve these by investing in the local community." The new Airbus A320 service, with 16 Pearl Business class seats and 120 seats in Coral Economy class, will operate four times a week from April 15. 

The schedule provides both morning and afternoon departures between Abu Dhabi and Basra on the first two and last two days of the working week and has been custom designed to suit expected traffic flows.

Oil and gas represent the backbone of the local economy and major companies rotating staff in and out of Basra have already expressed strong interest in the new flights.

These will also provide seamless connectivity over Abu Dhabi for Etihad Airways flights to Asia, the Indian Subcontinent and Australia.

Etihad Airways began flying to Iraq when it launched a daily service to Baghdad in late April 2010, with Erbil added to the network five weeks later. Last year more than 100,000 passengers were carried between Abu Dhabi and these two cities, with the Baghdad route enjoying strong growth.

WAM/AM

Source: http://www.wam.org.ae/servlet/Satel...124&pagename=WAM/WamLocEnews/W-T-LEN-FullNews


----------



## noir-dresses

http://ek433b77w.blogspot.com/2012/02/1000th-b777-livery-revealed.html

The 27th of February 2012 saw the unveiling of A6-EGO, the 1000th B777 to be built and delivered by Boeing.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi Airport prepares to receive Airbus A380s at its gates*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, February 29, 2012
> 
> In anticipation of the delivery in late 2014 of the first of Etihad Airways’ 10 A380 superjumbos on order, Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) is seeking expressions of interest from interested contractors to build A380 capable gates and stands at its existing terminal.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...airbus-a380s-at-its-gates-2012-02-29-1.445853


----------



## Face81

The interesting part of this article are the US cities chosen for recruitment drives.... Perhaps a possible indicator of future routes.... 



> Emirates currently employs over 700 Americans at operations throughout the world, and anticipates hiring more than 4,000 cabin crew and 500 pilots globally this year. So far in 2012 alone, the airline has recruited cabin crew talent in Houston, Chicago, Los Angeles, Miami and Washington D.C and will be holding a recruitment day in Seattle in March. Emirates will be holding pilot recruitment drives in Atlanta and New York over the coming months.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.sacbee.com/2012/03/01/4304250/emirates-adds-sixth-us-gateway.html#storylink=cpy


Source: http://www.sacbee.com/2012/03/01/4304250/emirates-adds-sixth-us-gateway.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to receive 1000th Boeing 777 this week*



> by ASC Staff on Mar 1, 2012
> 
> Emirates, the Middle East’s largest airline, is to accept delivery of Boeing's 1000th 777 this week, marking its 102nd purchase of that model from the US plane maker.
> 
> The Dubai-based carrier, which will acquire the 777-300ER in Seattle on Friday, is the only airline to date to order and operate all six models in the 777 family.
> 
> "The delivery of the 1000th Boeing 777 to the world's biggest 777 customer is a hugely significant landmark - not just in history, but for the industry too,” said aviation analyst Saj Ahmed, from StrategicAero Research.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7203-emirates-to-receive-1000th-boeing-777-this-week/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Airways commences passenger service to Shanghai*



> by ASC Staff on Mar 1, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways has commenced scheduled flights between its hub in Abu Dhabi and Shanghai, China.
> 
> The airline will initially operate five weekly Airbus A330-300 services to Shanghai’s main international airport – Pudong (PVG) – with commitments to a daily schedule from April 15.
> 
> Etihad Airways CEO James Hogan said the new route had special significance as the first non-stop commercial passenger flight between Abu Dhabi and Shanghai.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...ways-commences-passenger-service-to-shanghai/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad boosts baggage allowance for premium guests*



> by ASC Staff on Mar 1, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways has increased baggage allowances for all Pearl Business class and Diamond First class guests by 10 kilograms.
> 
> Guests travelling in Pearl Business class will now have an allowance of 40kg, and guests in Diamond First class will have an allowance of 50kg.
> 
> Members of the Etihad Guest frequent flyer programme travelling in the Diamond First class or Pearl Business class cabins will be able to enjoy additional baggage allowances.
> 
> For example, an Etihad Guest Gold member will now be able to take as much as 65kg of baggage when flying in Diamond First class.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7199-etihad-boosts-baggage-allowance-for-premium-guests/

-------------------------------------------------------

_*Emirates Airline celebrates inaugural flight to Seattle*_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...rline-celebrates-inaugural-flight-to-seattle/


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Beauty ....Keep scoring Etihad......


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Boeing delivers its 1,000th 777 to Emirates, many more to come*



> Steve Wilhelm, Staff Writer | Date: Friday, March 2, 2012, 2:31pm PST - Last Modified: Friday, March 2, 2012, 4:20pm PST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates Airlines Chairman and Chief Executive Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum (left) and Jim Albaugh, Boeing commercial airplanes president and chief executive, laugh after the sheikh accepted Boeing's
> 1,000th 777 jetliner on behalf of Emirates in Everett on Friday. Thousands of Boeing employees take a break from the production line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Loftis, Boeing vice president and 777 program general manager, speaks while Emirates Airline Chairman and Chief Executive Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum listens on stage as Boeing delivers its
> 1,000th 777 jetliner to Emirates at its manufacturing plant in Everett on Friday.
> 
> Emirates Airline has 93 Boeing 777s still on order, a fact that brought repeated applause during the rollout of Boeing's 1,000th 777 on Friday.
> 
> Work stopped on the Boeing 777 line Friday, as easily 1,000 workers packed the Everett assembly bay for the handoff of the aircraft to Emirates. Emirates now has 102 of the aircraft in service.
> 
> The event was timed to mesh with Thursday’s launch of Emirates’ daily nonstop service between Seattle and Dubai.
> 
> The centerpiece of the event was a shiny white Emirates 777, which had been fully painted in Emirates livery and backed back into the bay for the event.


http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/news/2012/03/02/boeing-delivers-its-1000th-777-to.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad, Hainan commence codeshare flights*



> By Wam | Published Friday, March 02, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the UAE, has commenced codeshare flights with Hainan Airlines of China. The landmark agreement is the Abu Dhabi-based airline's first ever codeshare with a Chinese carrier.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ommence-codeshare-flights-2012-03-02-1.446192


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dreamliner will connect Dubai to London*



> By Mick O'Reilly, Senior Associate Editor | Published: 00:00 March 5, 2012
> 
> Dubai: Royal Brunei Airlines will likely be the first carrier to fly Boeing 787 Dreamliners through Dubai, with the small boutique airline getting delivery next spring of the first of five of the carbon composite aircraft.
> 
> "We currently operate a Boeing 777 on the Dubai-London service and we anticipate that we will be the first to serve Dubai with a Dreamliner," Dermot Mannion, RBA's chief executive officer and deputy chairman told Gulf News.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dreamliner-will-connect-dubai-to-london-1.990090


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Fleet deliveries spur Emirates to diversify into new routes*



> By Gautam Bhattacharyya, Sports Editor | Published: 00:00 March 5, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pending order for 93 more 777s is due over the next eight years. Image Credit: Reuters
> 
> Emirates will increase frequencies on many of its global routes and is considering introducing a new Australian destination.
> 
> Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman and CEO of Emirates airline and Group, told Gulf News that the airline's commercial division was evaluating all its popular routes.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...mirates-to-diversify-into-new-routes-1.990092


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

_*Shaikh Ahmad said: "Concourse 3 should open by the first quarter of next year and that itself can accommodate up to 20 Airbus 380s. The plan by 2020, however, is to finish Terminal 4, following which all the international carriers will be moved there while terminals 1-3 will be devoted to us." *_

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...mirates-to-diversify-into-new-routes-1.990092

R


----------



## luv2bebrown

any plans yet to demolish ghusais to make way for runways 3 and 4?

I kid. I kid.


----------



## YU-AMC

In case if Canadians strike a deal in terms of landing rights and EK get two daily flights to Toronto, what time would that plane arrive and take off for Dubai. I am speaking with some wishful thinking... 

Maybe 7am arrival in YYZ?


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> _*Shaikh Ahmad said: "Concourse 3 should open by the first quarter of next year and that itself can accommodate up to 20 Airbus 380s. The plan by 2020, however, is to finish Terminal 4, following which all the international carriers will be moved there while terminals 1-3 will be devoted to us." *_
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...mirates-to-diversify-into-new-routes-1.990092
> 
> R


^^ Just as we suspected. Excellent find!


----------



## firoz bharmal

Where would be T4.......


----------



## Face81

^^ Check the masterplan


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi Air Expo kicks off tomorrow*



> By Wam | Published Monday, March 05, 2012
> 
> The Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) will officially launch Abu Dhabi Air Expo tomorrow (Tuesday) at Al Bateen Executive Airport.
> 
> The expo running from 6th until 8th March, will be open daily from 10:00 am to 5:00 pm, to visitors and exhibitors to witness exhilarating performances by the UAE's Al Fursan Aerobatic team, the Emirates Sky Diving team and daring aerobatic displays by the famous Captain Zoltan Veres, the recipient of five Guinness world records.
> 
> The Air display on Tuesday will be at 1:00 pm, on Wednesday at 3:00 pm and Thursday at 3:00 pm.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/abu-dhabi-air-expo-kicks-off-tomorrow-2012-03-05-1.446782


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Midfield Terminal project final bids due Tuesday*



> The Abu Dhabi Midfield Terminal Building: a hotly contested project by topline contractors.
> 
> by CW Staff on Mar 5, 2012
> 
> The deadline for best and final offers for the general construction contrat for Abu Dhabi Airports Company's (ADAC) multi-billion dollar Midfield Terminal Building closes on Tuesday, with construction activity expected onsite within the second quarter of the year.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...ield-terminal-project-final-bids-due-tuesday/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*flydubai opens Dubai Airport Freezone training centre*



> by ASC Staff on Mar 4, 2012
> 
> flydubai has opened a new training centre at Dubai Airport Freezone, making it the only certified Boeing 737 facility in the UAE.
> 
> In addition to training flydubai’s own cabin and flight deck crews, the centre will conduct third party training to other airlines, including Global Jet, around the region.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...opens-dubai-airport-freezone-training-centre/

-----------------------------------------------------

_*Profile: Virgin Atlantic Airbus A340 Service to Dubai*_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7137-profile-virgin-atlantic-airbus-a340-service-to-dubai/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE’s Air Arabia takes delivery of A320*



> By Shane McGinley | Monday, 5 March 2012 3:32 PM
> 
> UAE low cost carrier Air Arabia has taken delivery of its first A320 this year, bringing its total fleet to 30 aircraft, the Sharjah-based airline confirmed.
> 
> The carrier has now received nine of the 44 A320 aircraft it has ordered from French manufacturer Airbus in 2007. A total of six aircraft are expected to be added to the carrier’s fleet this year and the total number of planes is likely to rise to 50 by 2016.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-s-air-arabia-takes-delivery-of-a320-448523.html


----------



## Face81

Botswana next for EK and EY? :dunno:

http://www.mmegi.bw/index.php?sid=1&aid=390&dir=2012/March/Monday12


----------



## Face81

*Emirates boosts Rome services with 3rd daily flight*

Emirates will boost its operations in Italy this October as the airline adds a third daily flight to Rome. This will take the total number of flights offered to Italy to 56 a week.

Starting 1st October, EK 099 will leave Dubai at 0315hrs and will arrive in Rome's Leonardo da Vinci airport at 0735hrs. The return flight, EK 100, departs Rome at 1120hrs and arrives in Dubai at 1910hrs. The new service will be operated by a 237-seat Airbus A330-200 in a three-class configuration that offers 12 luxurious First Class seats, 42 seats in Business Class and generous space for 183 passengers in Economy Class. The aircraft also will add a total of 15 tonnes of cargo-carrying capacity to the route.


Read the rest here: http://www.traveldailynews.com/pages...d-daily-flight


----------



## Face81

Finally!!!!!! :cheers:

*Emirates to Launch New Service to Washington, DC*

America's capital will soon enjoy enhanced international connections through a non-stop link to Emirates' global network, after the airline announced that it would start flights to Washington Dulles International Airport beginning on September 12, 2012. 

Emirates will operate the American manufactured Boeing 777-300 ER aircraft on its Washington, DC route, providing eight private suites in First Class, 42 lie-flat beds in Business Class and 304 seats in Coach. 

"As Emirates' seventh U.S. gateway and our third new American route to launch in 2012, Washington, DC is a significant next step as we continue to expand our services across the country," said His Highness Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates Airline & Group. "From opening new gateways and creating thousands of American jobs through our aircraft orders; boosting trade and creating U.S. export-related jobs by bridging America with key markets across the world; to enhancing the services our customers enjoy in the air and on the ground through continuously upgrading our product, services and fleet, Emirates is a committed supporter of U.S industry." 

"The arrival of Emirates to Washington Dulles International Airport means travelers in the DC metropolitan area will have one more choice of international airlines and convenient access to Emirates' continuously expanding global network," said John E. Potter, Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority President and Chief Executive Officer. "Emirates will provide an important economic boost by introducing the District of Columbia, Maryland and Virginia to more markets for business, trade and tourism." 

Emirates is a steadfast supporter of U.S. job creation and innovation, employing American suppliers for a wide range of goods and services, such as the design of the airline's First Class cabins, the manufacture of its window shades, aircraft wings and landing and runway technology. 

One of the key job creation drivers is Emirates' Boeing 777 order book, which includes 85 777-300ERs and nine 777 Freighters. According to Boeing, this 94 airplane-backlog represents more than one year of 777 production. The airline's most recent order in November 2011 for 50 Boeing 777-300ERs fitted with American-made GE90 engines, plus options for 20 more aircraft is worth a total of $26 billion at list prices and will support over 100,000 skilled American jobs* in more than a dozen states. 

Emirates currently employs over 700 Americans at operations throughout the world, and anticipates hiring more than 4,000 cabin crew and 500 pilots globally this year. In the first two months of 2012, the airline has recruited cabin crew in Houston, Chicago, Los Angeles, Miami, Seattle and Washington, DC. Emirates will also be holding pilot recruitment drives in the coming months. 

"Virginia is now competing in the global marketplace for jobs, investments and opportunities and travelers from Virginia and throughout the U.S. will have new options for directly reaching overseas trade partners using this non-stop service from Dulles to Dubai, and then connecting to Emirates' network of more than 120 worldwide destinations," said the Governor of Virginia, Bob McDonnell. "This service represents the expansion of Virginia's global business connections, and will help the economies of Virginia and our nation to grow by making it easier to connect Virginia with some of the fastest growing economies in the world." 

The greater Washington, DC region is highly diverse, with over 15 per cent of its population born outside the U.S. The region is home to more than 1,000 international institutions and over 1,000 foreign-owned companies from approximately 50 countries. 

Emirates' network currently encompasses 122 cities globally, with 22 destinations in Africa, 17 in the Middle East and 18 in the Far East and Australasia. The airline also operates over 200 flights each week to the Indian Subcontinent and Pakistan. Emirates' flights to Dubai offer quick and convenient connections to an extensive range of destinations, with Bangkok, Delhi, Manila, Johannesburg, Dar Es Salaam, Nairobi, Mumbai and Bangalore all connecting in less than four hours. 

Customers travelling to and from the United States can also benefit from Emirates' partnerships with Jet Blue, American Airlines, Virgin America and Alaska Airlines. Passengers connecting to or from Emirates' U.S. flights from these airlines will enjoy a range of benefits, including one-stop check in and checked through baggage. 

Starting September 12th, EK 231 will leave Dubai daily at 2:20 am and arrive at Washington Dulles International Airport (IAD) at 8:50 am. EK 232 will depart Dulles at 10:55 am arriving in Dubai at 8:00 am the following day. 

Washington, DC will be Emirates' 11th new route to launch in 2012. So far this year, the airline has started services to Dublin, Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires, Dallas/Fort Worth, Seattle, Lusaka and Harare. Flights to Ho Chi Minh City start on June 4th and Barcelona and Lisbon will join the Emirates' network on July 3rd and July 9th respectively. 

*Figure calculated using U.S. government job creation estimates for U.S. built aviation exports 

About Emirates 

Emirates currently serves 122 cities around the globe with a young and technologically advanced fleet of 170 wide-bodied aircraft that are equipped with industry-leading comforts in the air. 

Renowned for its excellence in service and innovation, both on board and on the ground, Emirates holds an impressive array of prestigious awards, most recently including Air Transport World's 2011 "Airline of the Year" award and Frommer's selection of the Emirates Lounge at New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport as one of the 2011 "Top Airport Lounges in North America." 

Media Contact: Marvin SingletonHill+Knowlton StrategiesTel: (214) 686-0259
[email protected] 

SOURCE Emirates Airline 

Copyright (C) 2012 PR Newswire. All rights reserved 


http://www.marketwatch.com/story/emirates-to-launch-new-service-to-washington-dc-2012-03-15


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

R


----------



## noir-dresses

Good news, but let's not get a head of our selve yet.

We still want, and expect Chicago, Boston, Atlanta, and Miami for starters.


----------



## killerk

Interesting....Qatar, Etihad and Emirates all fly to or are soon to begin flights to DC Dulles from their respective hubs, and add to that the United flights to Kuwait, Bahrain, Dubai and Doha (beginning in May 2012) from there!! tough competition for all!!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Good news, but Killerk is right about the competition. I never realized Washington had so much demand, perhaps lots of Indian/ Pakistani people live there, which is why all the Gulf airlines are planning to fly there, but I always thought Chicago would be a much more important destination, yet only Etihad flies there.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Good news, but let's not get a head of our selve yet.
> 
> We still want, and expect Chicago, Boston, Atlanta, and Miami for starters.


Patience, Noir! :tongue2: Baby steps


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad, airberlin in technology deal*



> By Staff | Published Friday, March 16, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways said on Friday it would offer partner airline, airberlin, a range of benefits from its own billion dollar deal with travel technology provider Sabre Airline Solutions.
> 
> Under the agreement signed between Etihad Airways and Sabre in December 2011, Etihad Airways gains access to cutting edge, integrated software across its reservations, inventory, marketing, planning, eCommerce, distribution and departure control operations.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...berlin-in-technology-deal-2012-03-16-1.448794


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates eyes more capacity on German routes*



> by Andy Sambidge on Mar 15, 2012
> 
> Emirates Airline said on Wednesday it is investing further in Germany by upgrading the aircraft serving Munich, Dusseldorf and Frankfurt.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7269-emirates-eyes-more-capacity-on-german-routes/

------------------------------------------------------

_*Etihad Airways to expand services to Egypt in June*_


> by Andy Sambidge on Mar 14, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways announced on Tuesday plans to substantially boost flights to Egypt.
> 
> The four additional services means the carrier will operate 18 flights to Cairo each week from June, the airline said in a statement.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7264-etihad-airways-to-expand-services-to-egypt-in-june/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad inks deal for inflight organic food service*



> By Andy Sambidge | Sunday, 18 March 2012 6:02 PM
> 
> Etihad Airways has announced an exclusive partnership with Abu Dhabi Organics Farms to supply fresh organic produce for its inflight First Class dining menus.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-inks-deal-for-inflight-organic-food-service-450433.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to hire 10,000 professionals this year*



> By Saifur Rahman, Business Editor | Published: 00:00 March 19, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates aircraft parked at Dubai Airport. Emirates Group, which also includes the ground handling and ticketing arm Dnata, has nearly 60,000 people on its payroll. Image Credit: Virendra Saklani/Gulf News archive
> 
> Dubai: Emirates, the world's biggest international passenger carrier, will hire up to 10,000 professionals this year to manage its growth, a senior official said.
> 
> "We will hire 10,000 people this year to manage our expansion and growth as 30 new aircraft join our fleet," Boutros Boutros, Emirates Divisional Senior Vice-President for Media Relations, Sponsorships and Events, told a gathering of top Indian management professionals on Saturday.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-to-hire-10-000-professionals-this-year-1.996619


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...s-looks-to-gesture-control-ife-system-369422/

Check out the directon IFE is going in.

Thales looks to gesture control IFE system.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...s-looks-to-gesture-control-ife-system-369422/
> 
> Check out the directon IFE is going in.
> 
> Thales looks to gesture control IFE system.


Seems a bit to sci-fi ish.... not sure if the average passenger will be able to manage the "imaginary" touch screen.... next thing you know we will be using hologram type stuff! lol


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates increases Karachi flights*



> By Staff | Published Monday, March 19, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SUPPLIED)
> 
> Emirates, one of the world’s fastest growing airlines, has strengthened its commitment to Pakistan by announcing the addition of a fifth daily flight to and from the city of Karachi.
> 
> Effective August 1, 2012, the airline will be operating to Jinnah International Airport in Karachi five times a day. This move reinforces Emirates’ presence in the Pakistani landscape and provides passengers with more flexibility and options when travelling to the country’s commercial hub.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/emirates-increases-karachi-flights-2012-03-19-1.449282


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Adia passenger growth up 24.5%*



> By Wam | Published Monday, March 19, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi International Airport. (Joseph J. Capellan)
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) released today the traffic report for Abu Dhabi International Airport (Adia) during the month of February 2012, which indicated a double digit growth in passenger traffic by 24.5 per cent with over one million (1,080,457) passengers passing through the airport for the 8th consecutive month.
> 
> Aircraft movements also continued to steadily grow with a 3.8 per cent increase for the month of February totalling 9,263 movements.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-passenger-growth-up-24-5-2012-03-19-1.449331


----------



## noir-dresses

With Kingfisher soon to be out of the picture I can se Emirates taking a lot of they're business.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UK says Eurofighter still in frame for UAE jets deal*



> By Reuters | Tuesday, 20 March 2012 6:21 PM
> 
> European defence group Eurofighter is still in the running to sign a multi-billion dollar deal for fighter jets for the UAE, British ministers said on Tuesday, following reports that France is close to clinching the contract.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uk-says-eurofighter-still-in-frame-for-uae-jets-deal-450712.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad, China airline sign MoU*



> Etihad's James Hogan and China Eastern Airlines' Liu Shaoyong preside over the signing of the Memorandum of Understanding (SUPPLIED)
> 
> By Staff | Published Wednesday, March 21, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the UAE, has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with China Eastern Airlines.
> 
> The landmark agreement was signed at a meeting in Shanghai between President and Chief Executive Officer of Etihad Airways James Hogan and China Eastern Airlines Chairman Liu Shaoyong.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/etihad-china-airline-sign-mou-2012-03-21-1.449726


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates says operating in Saudi not feasible*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, March 21, 2012
> 
> Emirates, one of the fastest-growing carriers, is no longer encouraged to operate inside Saudi Arabia because of tough terms imposed by the Gulf Kingdom, the largest Arab economy and most lucrative regional market.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ing-in-saudi-not-feasible-2012-03-21-1.449688


----------



## AsianDragons

are there any reasons why there are no flights to taipei, is it the politices or another reason, taipei is asia's 2nd richest city


----------



## luv2bebrown

*Emirates Says ‘Whole Load of Airlines’ Will Fail in Fuel Squeeze*

Emirates, the biggest airline by international traffic, said more carriers will go bust this year as fuel costs and sluggish economies undermine profitability.
“We can reel off a whole load of airlines that are teetering on the brink or are really gone,” Tim Clark, the Dubai-based carrier’s president, said in an interview. “Roll this forward to Christmas, another eight or nine months, and we’re going to see this industry in serious trouble.”

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...ad-of-airlines-will-fail-in-fuel-squeeze.html


----------



## firoz bharmal

Mashhad,Iran is not in list of UAE carriers.........already Qatar and Saudi is doing well...


----------



## noir-dresses

EK also recieved it's 67th Boeing 777-31HER reg A6-EGO a few days ago. This is the airframe that carries the 1000th 777 titles.


----------



## Face81

AsianDragons said:


> are there any reasons why there are no flights to taipei, is it the politices or another reason, taipei is asia's 2nd richest city


Coming soon!


----------



## noir-dresses

This whole Kingfisher saga has a UAE airlines writen all over it.

What do you think Face, Etihad, or Emirates ?

What benefits can you see if this is the case ?


----------



## Face81

^^ I think it's both, Noir :tongue2:

I'm more interested in the next UK destination. EDI was upset that they got sidestepped for GLA, so I wonder if it'll be them, or perhaps BHD will get it? It's perhaps too small a market for EK espcially as they already serve DUB. EDI on the otherhand has higher passenger use than GLA....

What do you think?


----------



## Face81

*Fly Dubai requests more flights*

There has been a big demand to increase air flights to Sri Lanka by leading airlines in the world with Sri Lanka emerging as a leading tourist destination in the world and the country's economy rapidly picking up, the Economic Development Ministry said in a release yesterday. 

"The latest request has come from Fly Dubai Airlines which has requested a 100 percent increase in its flight frequencies this year with 14 flights per week to the Mattala Airport," the release said. 

The request was made when its CEO Hayth al Hayth met Economic Development Minister Basil Rajapaksa at this ministry on Monday, the release added. 

The Fly Dubai Airlines CEO told Minister Rajapaksa that his airline started flights to Sri Lanka in 2010 and brought 27,686 tourists during that year. The airline hoped to increase the influx of tourists to Sri Lanka by increasing the number of flights. Fly Dubai operates seven flights per week to the Bandaranaike International Airport. It hoped to increase this to 14 flights per week and operate another 14 flights to Mattale Airport this year and next year. Through these flights, it hoped to bring Eastern, European and Russian tourists to Sri Lanka via Dubai. The Fly Dubai CEO also stated that it hoped to bring 120,000 tourists to Sri Lanka annually enabling the country to earn US $ 113 million in foreign exchange. 


http://www.dailynews.lk/2012/03/21/wld01.asp


----------



## Parisian Girl

*New budget airline to take off from UAE soon*



> By Waheed Abbas | Published Thursday, March 22, 2012
> 
> MMA Group, a US based well-diversified group, is launching a budget airline in May from Ras Al Khaimah, UAE, with inaugural flight to Karachi.
> 
> Sources told Emirates 24l7 that the booking for MMA Airline will start from next week and the first flight will take off from Ras Al Khaimah to Karachi between May 1 to 15. The airline plans 10 flights a week to Karachi.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...to-take-off-from-uae-soon-2012-03-22-1.449991


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates open to investing in Indian carriers: Chairman*



> By Reuters and Staff | Published Thursday, March 22, 2012
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates airline is open to investments in India, its chairman said after a meeting with the country’s civil aviation minister on Thursday.
> 
> “We are open to profitable investments, but we are not talking specifically about Kingfisher,” Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum told reporters, referring to the troubled Indian carrier Kingfisher Airlines.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-indian-carriers-chairman-2012-03-22-1.449944


----------



## SA BOY

AsianDragons said:


> are there any reasons why there are no flights to taipei, is it the politices or another reason, taipei is asia's 2nd richest city


2nd richest after tokyo,beijing, shanghai, seoul?
doubt its 2nd richest city (by GDP,nett wealth etc? )


----------



## luv2bebrown

The new Emirates Global Marketing campaign "Hello Tomorrow" will be officially launched on April 2nd.

No more "Keep Discovering".


----------



## Skyprince

AsianDragons said:


> are there any reasons why there are no flights to taipei, is it the politices or another reason, taipei is asia's 2nd richest city


Could be visa restriction for Taiwanese nationals ?

Even the frequency to Seoul and 2 Japanese mega-cities are still small, how about Taipei then ?


----------



## AsianDragons

SA BOY said:


> 2nd richest after tokyo,beijing, shanghai, seoul?
> doubt its 2nd richest city (by GDP,nett wealth etc? )


GDP per capita of the city not the country


----------



## SA BOY

AsianDragons said:


> GDP per capita of the city not the country


so whats richest if this is 2nd?


----------



## mgear088

AsianDragons said:


> GDP per capita of the city not the country


Don't think Taipei is the 2nd richest in Asia


----------



## mgear088

SA BOY said:


> so whats richest if this is 2nd?


Not sure if Taipei even make it to the top 5 in Asia.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Taipei is not the second richest city in Asia. According to this link, it isn't:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_GDP#Asia.2C_South




Actually, AsianDragons is right. Taipei has the second highest GDP per capita in Asia, behind Tokyo, but higher than Singapore, Hong Kong, and Seoul. 

http://www.cens.com.tw/cens/html/en/news/news_inner_26710.html


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.facebook.com/Emirates


----------



## mgear088

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Taipei is not the second richest city in Asia. According to this link, it isn't:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_GDP#Asia.2C_South
> 
> Actually, AsianDragons is right. Taipei has the second highest GDP per capita in Asia, behind Tokyo, but higher than Singapore, Hong Kong, and Seoul.
> 
> http://www.cens.com.tw/cens/html/en/news/news_inner_26710.html


The 2nd article is based on 2009 data which may not be applicable now.. Further, I doubt the accuracy of this article .. Other Japanese cities like Osaka and Nagoya are are even considered.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I don't really like the advert. They should advertise their aircraft and Terminal instead of their route network. 



AltinD said:


> Although, IMO the best Emirates ad ever was the one with the small kid at the airport that runs at the window and a Emirates planes taxis in the background


Those ads were my favorite too!  I think there were three ads that ended with a kid running to the window: one with an old women flying a helicopter, one with a person going near a shark, and one where two men see snow for the first time.


----------



## killerk

^^ Don't know why Americans think Dubai is oil capital...it is the capital of everything else but oil and the UAE!!!


----------



## firoz bharmal

Face81 said:


> The old guy at the end looks like he's a character out of Lost :lol: Still, it's a good ad


:rofl:


----------



## Slimbo

killerk said:


> ^^ Don't know why Americans think Dubai is oil capital...it is the capital of everything else but oil and the UAE!!!


Dubai arguably is the oil capital of the Middle East. Sure Abu Dhabi has all the oil reserves for the UAE, but I would wager that Dubai has more people who are employed within the oil industry. A large proportion of companies operating in the Middle East have their regional bases in Dubai, then you have all the service companies in JAFZA too.

It's certainly not a wildly inaccurate statement to make anyway.


----------



## Elktest

Emirates A6-EDV performance flight






and delivery flight Etihad A6-EIP


----------



## luv2bebrown

Slimbo said:


> Dubai arguably is the oil capital of the Middle East. Sure Abu Dhabi has all the oil reserves for the UAE, but I would wager that Dubai has more people who are employed within the oil industry. A large proportion of companies operating in the Middle East have their regional bases in Dubai, then you have all the service companies in JAFZA too.
> 
> It's certainly not a wildly inaccurate statement to make anyway.


one word: ADNOC


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates Airline inks deal with IPL's Deccan Chargers*



> Orhan Abbas, Emirates' vice president India and Nepal, exchanges gifts with Deccan Chargers co-owner Gayatri Reddy
> 
> by Andy Sambidge on Apr 1, 2012
> 
> Emirates Airline, which serves India with 185 weekly flights, has strengthened its commitment to the country by becoming the team sponsor of IPL side Deccan Chargers.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7316-emirates-airline-inks-deal-with-ipls-deccan-chargers/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi pegs $10bn for an Al Ain 'aviation city'*



> Al Ain International Airport 4th in the world in a 2011 passenger satisfaction survey.
> 
> by CW Staff on Apr 1, 2012
> 
> Abu Dhabi’s government is to pump $10bn into a massive aviation development in Al Ain, consisting of a series of phased projects, according to senior officials.


http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-16243-abu-dhabi-pegs-10bn-for-an-al-ain-aviation-city/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Wow, $10 Billion is a huge investment. Someone I know, says they've hired a lot of local Engineers, and many are being trained. So, at least, they plan on making things in the UAE, by UAE citizens. I wonder when they will actually start producing things...


----------



## Slimbo

luv2bebrown said:


> one word: ADNOC


Yeah, I covered that...

ADNOC are almost the only operator in Abu Dhabi. Dubai has at least 30 operators based there, and significantly more service companies than Abu Dhabi too.

Anyway, I wasn't opening a debate on the exact number of oil industry employees in each Emirate, I was just demonstrating that it's not foolish to describe Dubai as an "oil capital".

To give you an example, here is a recent news story about Petro China overtaking ExxonMobil as the world's largest listed oil producer - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17556938. Petro China are operating a massive field in Southern Iraq (Halfaya). This activity is being operated from their office in Dubai Media City. 

There is a similar pattern for a large amount of operators in Iraq, Kurdistan, Libya, Egypt, Yemen, Tunisia, and even some Central Asian countries like Turkmenistan. They'll have the engineering and support staff in Dubai and only essential rigsite personnel actually working where the wells are being drilled. Likewise with the service companies, most regional drilling activity will be supported from companies in JAFZA even though the wells are being drilled outwith the UAE.


----------



## firoz bharmal

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^Wow, $10 Billion is a huge investment. Someone I know, says they've hired a lot of local Engineers, and many are being trained. So, at least, they plan on making things in the UAE, by UAE citizens. I wonder when they will actually start producing things...


Another huge waste of Money in Al Ain....dose this city need to have such an airport.......


----------



## Slimbo

I don't think the development at Al Ain is geared towards increasing passenger flights, I would say it's more to do with aerospace engineering, maintenance, manufacturing, etc.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Oh really.....!


----------



## Slimbo

Yep, see: http://mubadala.ae/sectors/aerospace/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

firoz bharmal said:


> Another huge waste of Money in Al Ain....dose this city need to have such an airport.......


Well, not really. There is a lot of good prospects for the future of aviation, and I think its great way to decrease the local unemployment rate, as well as create more jobs for everyone, and build the economy of Al Ain. And, they're not building an airport, they're building factories that manufacture parts for aircraft.


----------



## killerk

firoz bharmal said:


> Another huge waste of Money in Al Ain....dose this city need to have such an airport.......


Unlike its neighbor/s, Abu Dhabi has a lot of money.....They have the right to decide what they want to do with that....like the time they decided to give a neighbor USD 10 Billion and promised another USD 10 Billion USD when they needed it so badly!!


----------



## noir-dresses

Ten billion USD to Abu Dhabi is like one hundred USD to Dubai. With an average production of four million plus barrels a day at 100 USD/barrel plus a pop I think they're sitting easy.

Any way it looks like Mubadala is heading in the right direction.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE signs air services agreement with Georgia*



> by ASC Staff on Apr 2, 2012
> 
> The United Arab Emirates has signed an Air Services Agreement (ASA) with the Government of Georgia.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7323-uae-signs-air-services-agreement-with-georgia/


----------



## Elktest

today next testflight from A6-EDV


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad record reflects wider recovery*



> Etihad Airways has reported record revenues of nearly US$1 billion (Dh3.67bn) for the first three months of the year, with passenger figures up by more than 500,000 on the same period last year.


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...viation/etihad-record-reflects-wider-recovery


----------



## bilookhan

Last night my cousin's flight out of toronto to Abu Dhabi via etihad (EY 140) got cancelled due to technical fault. Does anyone have any further information on this ?


----------



## YU-AMC

Fly Dubai sending two planes on some days to Belgrade. Very good start for them. Around 380 pax on the two airplanes. 


FZ 8741 
DUBAI 12:30 (22.04.) 12:30 (22.04.) Boeing 737-800 
FZ 741 
DUBAI 12:40 (22.04.) 12:40 (22.04.) Boeing 737-800

www.beg.aero


----------



## noir-dresses

bilookhan said:


> Last night my cousin's flight out of toronto to Abu Dhabi via etihad (EY 140) got cancelled due to technical fault. Does anyone have any further information on this ?


http://www.theeysource.com/

Nothing here either.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi Int'l passenger traffic rises 21% in Q1*



> By Andy Sambidge | Saturday, 21 April 2012 2:26 PM
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) said on Saturday that more than 3.4 million passengers passed through Abu Dhabi International Airport during the first quarter of 2012.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/abu-dhabi-int-l-passenger-traffic-rises-21-in-q1-454741.html


----------



## Abugareth

*Etihad flight to Toronto*

My friend was booked on the Etihad flight to Toronto that was cancelled. No reason was given, but looking at their web site it seems that the flight is cancelled every day until Thursday. What's up?


----------



## luv2bebrown

There are news reports/rumors that Emirates is in talks with Spicejet - suggesting a potential alliance or even EK buying a stake.

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/cn...spicejetemiratestalks-say-sources_694972.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi Duty Free posts 32% rise in Q1 sales*



> By Andy Sambidge | Sunday, 22 April 2012 8:11 PM
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) said on Sunday that duty free sales reached almost AED200m for the first quarter of 2012, a record for a three-month performance.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/abu-dhabi-duty-free-posts-32-rise-in-q1-sales-454909.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates Aviation College launches four new programmes*



> by ASC Staff on Apr 22, 2012
> 
> Emirates Aviation College has introduced four new education programmes from its campus in Dubai, with a continued focus on aviation and logistics.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...viation-college-launches-four-new-programmes/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*flydubai launches flights to Sana'a*



> Published Monday, April 23, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai's low-cost airline flydubai has launched four-times weekly flights to Sana'a, capital of Yemen.
> 
> flydubai's inaugural flight, FZ091, departed Dubai Airport Terminal 2 at 0700hrs on Monday morning, landing at El Rahaba Airport in Sana’a at 0840hrs local time.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...aunches-flights-to-sana-a-2012-04-23-1.455249


----------



## Face81

DXB satellite pic taken on April 9th, 2012  C3 looking good here! :cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

http://a380production.com/

Yesterday, Emirates’ twenty-seventh A380 (MSN108) performed her first flight.

After spending a few hours over the south of France, she returned to Toulouse and is currently sitting on the flightline.

She has also overtaken her sister-ship (MSN107), which is scheduled to take to the sky in a few days.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*No interest in Indian carriers - Emirates*



> By Reuters | Tuesday, 24 April 2012 4:40 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Tim Clark specifically denied any interest in budget Indian carrier Spicejet.
> 
> Dubai's Emirates airline on Tuesday dismissed talk of a possible stake buy in India's troubled aviation sector.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/no-interest-in-indian-carriers-emirates-455167.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad calls for prequal bids for HQ extension*



> by CW Staff on Apr 24, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways is calling for companies to submit prequalification documents for its headquarters extension project. The new facilities will complement the existing facilities in Khalifa City in Abu Dhabi.


http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-16609-etihad-calls-for-prequal-bids-for-hq-extension/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*'Info Zones' to replace Dubai Airport information desks*



> by Robeel Haq on Apr 24, 2012
> 
> HH Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, chairman of Dubai Airports, today unveiled new high-tech ‘information zones’ at Dubai International Airport.
> 
> The dedicated zones, which have been designed by local boutique Almax Design, have been introduced to replace traditional information desks at the airport.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...s-to-replace-dubai-airport-information-desks/


----------



## firoz bharmal

Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...s-to-replace-dubai-airport-information-desks/


Who is left to Sheikh Ahmad.......


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

firoz bharmal said:


> Who is left to Sheikh Ahmad.......


to his left? Isnt that Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports. 

R


----------



## Elktest




----------



## Parisian Girl

*Detroit to Emirates airline, please fly to us*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Wednesday, April 25, 2012
> 
> Emirates airline is facing an unusual request - an online petition by a major international airport in the United States to start a daily non-stop service.
> 
> The city in question? Detroit, USA.
> 
> The petition, launched by Detroit Metro Airport (DTW), has 462 signatures so far and the airport authority is hoping to get 5,000 signatures to convince the airlines to start the new service.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-airline-please-fly-to-us-2012-04-25-1.455630


----------



## Parisian Girl

*E-gate system to benefit biometric passport holders*



> By Zaher BitarStaff Reporter | Published: 00:00 April 26, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaikh Ahmad inspects the smart e-Gate at Dubai Airport. The system matches the traveller’s captured biometrics and passport information against existing lists to detect any potential immigration issues. Image Credit: WAM
> 
> Dubai A new smart e-Gate system which reads passport information and captures biometric data including facial recognition in 12 to 14 seconds has been launched at the Dubai International Airport Wednesday.
> 
> Initially, it is installed at Terminal 3 arrival and will eventually be installed across all Dubai International's immigration entry and exit points soon.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/visa/e-gate-system-to-benefit-biometric-passport-holders-1.1013686


----------



## killerk

*Abu Dhabi airport named best in Middle East*

Wednesday, April 25th 2012, 11:56 PM

Abu Dhabi, April 25 (IANS/WAM) The Abu Dhabi International Airport in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) has been named the best airport in the Middle East, and the third best in the world.

The Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) announced that the airport was given the Best Airport in the Middle East Award at the 2012 World Airport Awards held in Vienna.

The award was based on a size category of 20 million passengers per year.

The World Airport Awards is the most prestigious recognition of quality for airports across the world. It is based on the World Airport Survey, the airport passenger satisfaction benchmark. The survey covered 388 airports in 2012.

--IANS/WAM

Source: http://india.nydailynews.com/busine...2/abu-dhabi-airport-named-best-in-middle-east


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates joins BA in urging new Boeing 777 by 2019*



> By Bloomberg | Thursday, 26 April 2012 9:24 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 777, Boeing’s most-profitable commercial jet, lists for US$298.3m.
> 
> Emirates Airline and British Airways, two of the biggest buyers for Boeing 777, are urging the planemaker to decide soon on a successor to the top-selling wide-body model so it is ready for service before 2020.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-joins-ba-in-urging-new-boeing-777-by-2019-455411.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE flights to Delhi to become expensive*



> By Sharmila Dhal, Senior Reporter, XPRESS | Published: 15:29 April 26, 2012
> 
> Dubai: All UAE flights to New Delhi are in for a steep fare hike following a 345 per cent increase in airport charges and a user development fee (UDF) that will be levied on all passengers by the Indian capital’s airport operator.


http://gulfnews.com/news/world/india/uae-flights-to-delhi-to-become-expensive-1.1014106


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Passenger traffic at Dubai Airport up 15.4% in March*



> by ASC Staff on Apr 25, 2012
> 
> Passenger traffic at Dubai International, the world’s fourth busiest hub for international passengers and freight, continued its double-digit growth for the third consecutive month according to the monthly traffic report for March issued by Dubai Airports on Wednesday.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7441-passenger-traffic-at-dubai-airport-up-154-in-march/


----------



## killerk

*Northern Ireland may secure direct flight connecting Belfast to Abu Dhabi*

By Liam Clarke 
Friday, 27 April 2012

Northern Ireland is on the verge of securing a direct flight to the Middle East, the Belfast Telegraph can reveal.

It is hoped that top-level negotiations will secure the route between Belfast and Abu Dhabi in the United Arab Emirates (UAE).

The development, which may take weeks or months to come to fruition, would open up trade and tourism with the oil-rich Gulf states as well as the Far East, Australia and India, not to mention put us on the map for wealthy Arab golfers, tourists and investors.

The prospect has been welcomed by both Invest Northern Ireland chief executive Alastair Hamilton and the Department of Enterprise, Trade and Investment (DETI) Minister Arlene Foster, who has helped to spearhead negotiations.

During their recent trip to the United Arab Emirates, Peter Robinson, Martin McGuinness, Ms Foster and Mr Hamilton met three airlines.

The strongest prospect is Abu Dhabi’s Etihad Airlines, whose CEO, James Hogan, met with the Northern Ireland delegation. Talks were also held with Qatar Airways and Bahrain’s Gulf Air.

Enterprise Minister Arlene Foster said: “I met with airlines such as Etihad and Qatar Airways and made them aware of the potential for direct air links to Northern Ireland.

“By making airlines aware of what Northern Ireland has to offer — both as a short and long haul destination — we can encourage the development of links to international markets.

“This will help to improve Northern Ireland’s competitiveness and will ultimately benefit the promotion of business linkages, enterprise development and in-bound tourism,” the minister added.

Alastair Hamilton said: “We had very good meetings last week. These things take time but there is a fairly high chance that it will happen.”

“From our point of view, it is a very attractive proposition.

“The devolution of air passenger duty to Northern Ireland now gives us a unique edge because if a carrier is looking at these islands it will see in Northern Ireland the opportunity to have either a reduced or completely eliminated air passenger duty.”

The UK rate of Air Passenger Duty (APD) on long-haul flights has long been the highest in the world and this month rose by twice the rate of inflation to £92 for flights over 6,000 miles.

In the Republic of Ireland this tax is not charged.

Last year, Continental Airways, which operates our only long haul scheduled destination to Newark, near New York, threatened to switch flights to Dublin unless the duty was eased.

As a result, agreement was reached to devolve the tax raising powers to Stormont, and in the meantime the UK government has subsidised long-haul APD to the short-haul rate of £13.

This followed a meeting between Jeff Smisek, the chief executive of Continental, and the First and deputy First Ministers in Chicago last September.

Another important argument deployed by the ministers concerned visas and ease of travel.

Currently, an Arab traveller who wants to do business in both the UK and Ireland needs two visas if he or she chooses to fly into Dublin.

Flying to Belfast could reduce that to one.

“Basically, if you travel to Belfast a single visa will do you for both the UK and Ireland,” Mr Hamilton said.

For local businesses, a direct flight to the United Arab Emirates would offer advantages over travelling through Heathrow airport, as well as lower costs.

“We have existing trade missions to Jeddah and Riyadh” Mr Hamilton said.

“It is also much easier to take a flight to Abu Dhabi and then to India as there aren’t five terminals to go through like there are in London.”

Airlines normally plan their route strategy about two years in advance, but the lead in on this decision may be shorter.

Etihad currently operates daily flights from Abu Dhabi to Dublin and Gulf Air and Qatar also operate services there.

More than 44,000 passengers have flown on the Abu Dhabi-Dublin route since its launch in 2007. Three Airbus 330s currently flying the route operate to 80% capacity.

A new service to Belfast could mean that some or all of the 200-seat planes would be switched from Dublin — at least initially.

Cutting passenger tax to secure long-haul flights is crucial

Using a reduction in Air Passenger Duty to secure more long-haul flights is crucial to the efforts of the Executive to rebalance the economy, create 25,500 new jobs and raise private sector wages.

“I want to make long-haul airlines aware that Northern Ireland is a viable option for their business and I believe the devolution of direct long Air Passenger Duty makes this a real possibility,” Arlene Foster, the Enterprise Minister said.

With our traditional trading partners in the Republic, the rest of the UK and the eurozone struggling to emerge from recession, ministers are focusing on countries where the recession has not bitten so deeply.

The United Arab Emirates (UAE) is developing rapidly on the back of soaring oil revenues. Last year exports from Northern Ireland to the UAE were valued at £110m.

Northern Ireland is also focusing on the expanding BRIC countries of Brazil, Russia, India and China.

A second target group, according to Alastair Hamilton of Invest NI, is that of Colombia, Indonesia, Vietnam, Egypt, Turkey and South Africa — which are regarded as the next line of economies likely to reach first world status.

Access to international hubs like Abu Dhabi and Newark and, better still, more direct flights, is essential to developing these exciting new markets.

Source: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...fast-to-abu-dhabi-16150368.html#ixzz1tFigBDt7


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad pitches Asian links to European airlines*



> By Bloomberg | Friday, 27 April 2012 12:14 PM
> 
> Etihad Airways, the Middle East’s third-largest carrier, is pitching improved Asian links to major European carriers as it seeks tie-ups in the region, CEO James Hogan said in an interview.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-pitches-asian-links-european-airlines-455578.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai's dnata says DWC air cargo up by 700%*



> By Andy Sambidge | Friday, 27 April 2012 10:24 AM
> 
> Dubai's dnata has said air cargo volumes rose 700 percent during the last financial year at its newest terminal, FreightGate-8, located at Dubai World Central-Al Maktoum International Airport.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-s-dnata-says-dwc-air-cargo-up-by-700--455567.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-pitches-asian-links-european-airlines-455578.html


Etihad is not the Middle East's third largest airline yet. Second, and third are held by Saudi Arabian, and Qatar.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.emirates.com/ae/english/about/public_affairs/subsidy_myths_facts.aspx

Subsidy, myths, and facts.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.theeksource.com/


By The EK Source | 27/04/2012 | News - Operations 



Weather at Dubai caused long hold times this morning leading to the following diversions:

EK48 Frankfurt – Dubai operated by Boeing 777-31HER A6-EGA diverted via Doha.

EK52 Munich – Dubai operated by Boeing 777-31H A6-EMW diverted via Doha.

EK92 Milan Malpensa – Dubai operated by Boeing 777-31H A6-EMR diverted via Al Fujairah.

EK349 Singapore – Colombo – Dubai operated by Boeing 777-31H A6-EMP diverted via Muscat.

EK381 Hong Kong – Dubai operated by Airbus A380 A6-EDJ diverted via Al Ain.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://a380production.com/

Lots of EK activity at Hamburg, and Toulouse.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi outlines hospital, airport plans*



> National Staff | Apr 30, 2012
> 
> ABU DHABI // The Abu Dhabi Executive Council has given the green light for contracts to be awarded for two new hospitals costing almost Dh700 million and a new airport terminal.
> 
> The awarding of the contract for the long-awaited Dh25bn Midfield terminal at Abu Dhabi Airport International Airport, which would accommodate up to 27 million passengers a year, was also approved.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/abu-dhabi-outlines-hospital-airport-plans


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Airways setting up British HQ - report*



> by ASC Staff on Apr 29, 2012
> 
> Abu Dhabi’s flag carrier Etihad Airways is rumoured to be setting up its first major call centre in the UK, according to British media.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7456-etihad-airways-setting-up-british-hq--report/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*PHOTOS: Sheikh Ahmed unveils Dubai Airport 'Info Zones'*_








































































































http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/ © 2012 ITP Business Publishing Ltd.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates Skycargo is Cargo Airline of the Year - again!*



> by ASC Staff on Apr 29, 2012
> 
> Emirates SkyCargo was voted Cargo Airline of the Year - for the 24th consecutive year – at the Cargo Airline of the Year 2012 awards held at London’s Lancaster Hotel.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...skycargo-is-cargo-airline-of-the-year--again/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/etihad-takes-near-3-share-of-aer-lingus-371295/

Ethihad takes near three percent share of AerLingus.


----------



## Skyprince

still no hint of any Middle Eastern carriers to start any flights to Mexico City . 

There is also no carrier from Asia I think flying to Mexico City . I always thought Mexicans deeply love to travel abroad relative to their GDP figures. Seriously market survey shows little interest of flying between Dubai & Abu Dhabi and Mexico City ?


----------



## firoz bharmal

Skyprince said:


> still no hint of any Middle Eastern carriers to start any flights to Mexico City .
> 
> There is also no carrier from Asia I think flying to Mexico City . I always thought Mexicans deeply love to travel abroad relative to their GDP figures. Seriously market survey shows little interest of flying between Dubai & Abu Dhabi and Mexico City ?


+1.......


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Airways cuts fares up to 25% to European, Asian destinations*



> By Staff | Published Tuesday, May 01, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways, has slashed airfares by up to 25 per cent for 26 markets around the globe, said a press statement on Tuesday.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ropean-asian-destinations-2012-05-01-1.456674


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai will move to Al Maktoum airport: Griffiths*



> By Bindu Suresh Rai | Published Tuesday, May 01, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local budget carrier flydubai could very well be one of the first few passenger airlines to make way to the new Dubai World Central airport in Jebel Ali, as Dubai Airports CEO Paul Griffiths revealed that discussions are ongoing for the same.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...maktoum-airport-griffiths-2012-05-01-1.456703


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai sukuk to fund airport expansion*



> By Reuters | Published Tuesday, May 01, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artist impression of Dubai Logistic City (DLC) part of Dubai World Central (DWC) in Jebel Ali. (File)
> 
> Dubai will employ $1.25 billion raised through an Islamic bond last week to fund the expansion of its airport and sees no risk to repaying creditors at its flagship conglomerate Dubai World on time, a top Dubai official told Reuters on Tuesday.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...to-fund-airport-expansion-2012-05-01-1.456680


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to receive 10 more superjumbos this fiscal year*



> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter | Published: 00:00 May 2, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Emirates pavilion at the Arabian Travel Market 2012. The airline has launched seven new routes this year so far with four more to be launched by the end of the year. Image Credit: Asghar Khan/Gulf News
> 
> Dubai: "The plan is to add 10 additional A380s in this financial year," Thierry Antinori, the airline's executive vice-president of passenger sales worldwide, told Gulf News in an interview.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...0-more-superjumbos-this-fiscal-year-1.1016628


----------



## xJamaax

Emirates with 90 A380s on order.:uh:


----------



## noir-dresses

Rumor has it that EK will not accept any more 380s until Airbus compensate them for loses caused by grounding the aircraft due to wing cracks.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai World Central seeks anchor airline to start passenger operations*



> By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter | Published: 00:00 May 2, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Griffiths, CEO, Dubai Airports at a press conference on Tuesday. The DWC’s passenger terminal will be ready for occupation once operational trials are completed this year, Griffiths said. Image Credit: Ahmed Ramzan/Gulf News
> 
> Dubai: Dubai World Central (DWC) Al Maktoum International is waiting for an anchor airline to kick off passenger operations, according to Dubai Airports' top executive.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...rline-to-start-passenger-operations-1.1016743


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi Airports and Etihad give back to community*



> by ASC Staff on May 1, 2012
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) and Etihad Airways donated 50 per cent of the total revenue of the Abu Dhabi International Airport online auction campaign to Zayed University Financial Aid fund, it was announced yesterday.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7462-abu-dhabi-airports-and-etihad-give-back-to-community/


----------



## killerk

^^ The above 2 posts remind me of my favorite UAE joke.....

EMIRATES = English Managed Indian Run Arab Takes Easy Salary!!!

(no offence meant!!)


----------



## firoz bharmal

killerk said:


> ^^ The above 2 posts remind me of my favorite UAE joke.....
> 
> EMIRATES = English Managed Indian Run Arab Takes Easy Salary!!!
> 
> (no offence meant!!)


Well....this is what wise people do.....:bash:.......but Arabs are more constructive while the people where u live in is most destructive.....look at the violence spread around u and see how law and order is here......!


----------



## killerk

firoz bharmal said:


> Well....this is what wise people do.....:bash:.......but Arabs are more constructive while the people where u live in is most destructive.....look at the violence spread around u and see how law and order is here......!


Did'nt get u? What is wrong with the law and order situation in Houston or the rest of Texas?


----------



## Elktest

MSN103 no23 for Emirates A6-EDW


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Cargo volumes at DWC up sharply*



> By Wam | Published Wednesday, May 02, 2012
> 
> Cargo volumes at Dubai World Central (DWC) surged 382 per cent in the first three months of 2012, according to the quarterly traffic report issued by Dubai Airports on Wednesday.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...volumes-at-dwc-up-sharply-2012-05-02-1.456882


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai’s Emirates to boost Saudi capacity*



> By Shane McGinley | Wednesday, 2 May 2012 7:18 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new services to Jeddah will come into effect from 1st June and to Riyadh from 1st August (Getty Images).
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates Airline is to boost its service to Saudi Arabia by 12 percent with an additional 1,722 seats per week, it was announced on Wednesday.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-s-emirates-boost-saudi-capacity-456280.html


----------



## firoz bharmal

killerk said:


> Did'nt get u? What is wrong with the law and order situation in Houston or the rest of Texas?


Dear Friend....then what is wrong with ur comments on Arabs......Let just fly the way we used to......


----------



## Flo Flo

Are there any information concerning the delivery date of the delayed 22nd A380 for Emirates? :dunno:


----------



## killerk

*Garuda plans flights to Abu Dhabi and Jeddah*

EDIT!

MOD's NOTE: Do NOT post full articles, ONLY a paragraph or two. Also DO include link to the oroginal article.


----------



## Face81

*Emirates airline promises to drive you from Dunoon in limo*

By Alastair Dalton
Published on Thursday 3 May 2012 00:49

WELL-HEELED passengers are to be lured from across Scotland by free chauffeur-driven limos to the country’s first first-class flights from next month.

Emirates announced yesterday it would drive first-class passengers to Glasgow airport for the service to Dubai from up to 150 miles away – as far as Aberdeen and Inverness.

The move will coincide with flights being doubled to twice daily from 1 June, when aircraft on the route will have first-class seats – which can cost up to £2,600 one way – along with existing business and economy sections.

Emirates already provides free limo travel for business class passengers from up to 70 miles from Glasgow.

This has helped the airline attract passengers from the Edinburgh area since the route – which provides a popular one-stop link from Scotland to Asia and Australia – was launched in 2004. The new owners of Edinburgh airport are likely to make securing a route to a Middle East hub a priority, after Emirates doubles its Glasgow flights.

....


http://www.scotsman.com/business/tr...es-to-drive-you-from-dunoon-in-limo-1-2270659


----------



## Face81

*Emirates CEO sees room for more US destinations*

By ADAM SCHRECK, AP Business Writer – 3 days ago 

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP)

CLICK the link for the article & the Interview: http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/emirates-ceo-sees-room-us-destinations-16252981


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia’s Q1 net rises 11% to Dh49.2m*



> By Staff | Published Sunday, May 06, 2012
> 
> Budget airline Air Arabia announced on Sunday that its net profit for the first three months of 2012 rose 11 per cent to Dh49.2 million from Dh44.2 million during the same period of the previous year.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/air-arabia-s-q1-net-rises-11-to-dh49-2m-2012-05-06-1.457411


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Arabtec-TAV group preferred bidder for Abu Dhabi deal*



> By Bloomberg | Sunday, 6 May 2012 3:29 PM
> 
> A group including Arabtec Holding, TAV Insaat and Consolidated Contractors is the preferred bidder for the construction of the new terminal building at Abu Dhabi airport.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/arabtec-tav-group-preferred-bidder-for-abu-dhabi-deal-456704.html

---------------------------------------------------------------

_*WORLD EXCLUSIVE: Selling Emirates Airline could “make sense” – vice chairman*_
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/worl...ne-could-make-sense-vice-chairman-456597.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air France-KLM discussing commercial pact with Etihad*



> by Shane McGinley on May 6, 2012
> 
> Air France-KLM Group, which this weekend announced its operating loss had risen nearly 50 percent to US$785m, is in talks about a commercial pact with Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways, an executive at Europe’s biggest airline told Bloomberg News.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...e-klm-discussing-commercial-pact-with-etihad/


----------



## firoz bharmal

Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...e-klm-discussing-commercial-pact-with-etihad/


^^What......first they oppose middle east carriers landing rights in Europe specially in Germany and now they want to shake hands....!........:bash:


----------



## noir-dresses

http://a380production.com/

2012, Emirates, MSN109, Taxi Tests, Toulouse | Posted by Oliver Gigacz
May 07 2012

Late last week, Emirates’ twenty-eighth A380 (MSN109) began engine and taxi tests.

She is expected to perform her first flight in the next few days.

Delivery to the airline is scheduled for Q4 2012.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/etihad-cuts-a350-1000-order-again-371497/

Etihad cuts A350-1000 order again.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Best airlines for families... and yes, Emirates is on top*



> By Vicky Kapur | Published Monday, May 07, 2012
> 
> The study, conducted by US News Travel, reveals that Dubai-based Emirates is right on top when it comes to travelling long-haul with little kids. And there’s not one but two Gulf-based airlines that make it to the coveted Top 5 Airlines for Families, as short listed by US Travel.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...nd-yes-emirates-is-on-top-2012-05-07-1.457447


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Cargo orders Boeing 747 freighter from US firm*



> by ASC Staff on May 7, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways announced it had ordered its first Boeing 747-400 Freighter from Atlas Air this week.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...rgo-orders-boeing-747-freighter-from-us-firm/

--------------------------------------------------------

_*Maurice Flanagan: 'Lufthansa hates us with a passion'*_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7488-maurice-flanagan-lufthansa-hates-us-with-a-passion/


----------



## Face81

*Emirates flies 777 to Dublin to meet demand*

Dubai: 51 minutes ago 
8 May 2012

Emirates, Dubai’s top international airline, has introduced a larger aircraft on its daily Dublin route two months earlier than scheduled because of surging demand.

A 360-seat Boeing 777-300ER has been deployed to Dublin, which has become one of the airline’s most successful new passenger services.

Just three weeks after the January 9 launch of flights, Emirates announced a larger aircraft would be fast-tracked from July 1.

However, after a further review of passenger load factors and aircraft availability, it was decided that the Airbus A330-200 needed to be upgraded even sooner.



http://www.tradearabia.com/news/TTN_217200.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*All the King's horses transported by Emirates SkyCargo*



> by ASC Staff on May 8, 2012
> 
> More than a hundred horses were flown in to the UK by two Emirates SkyCargo special freighter charters in the past two weeks.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...ings-horses-transported-by-emirates-skycargo/

------------------------------------------------------

_*Airline acquisitions 'not worth it' says Emirates boss*_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7493-airline-acquisitions-not-worth-it-says-emirates-boss/


----------



## noir-dresses

Looks like EK recieved A6-EGP yesterday, that should make it 71 77W airframes now in the fleet.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad to start flights to Ethiopia from November*

By Shane McGinley
Wednesday, 9 May 2012 5:40 PM
Abu Dhabi’s Etihad Airways will start scheduled flights to the Ethiopian capital of Addis Ababa from November, it was announced on Wednesday.
The same month will also see the launch of flights to the Indian city of Ahmedabad, bringing the carrier’s total global reach to 86 destinations.
*Flights between Abu Dhabi and Addis Ababa, its ninth destination in Africa, will operate five times a week, increasing to daily in 2013. Flights will operate daily between Abu Dhabi and Ahmedabad, the airline’s ninth destination in India.* Both routes will be serviced by an Airbus A320 aircraft.
“Addis Ababa and Ahmedabad are economic centres in their respective countries and daily flights to Abu Dhabi will build greater ties with the UAE’s capital as it continues to invest in world-class development projects and attract business and leisure travelers,” said James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ president and CEO.
The carrier said it would launch new routes to Vietnam and South America next year.

Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-start-flights-ethiopia-from-november-457271.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi's Lulu, Etihad sign air cargo services deal*



> by ASC Staff on May 9, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Abu Dhabi-based Lulu International Group to be the supplier of air cargo services for Lulu’s retail operations into and out of the UAE.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7496-abu-dhabis-lulu-etihad-sign-air-cargo-services-deal/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Jet Airways to launch another flight service to Dubai*



> PTI | 08:05 PM,May 09,2012
> 
> Mumbai, May 9 (PTI) Private carrier Jet Airways today said it plans to introduce a new flight service on the Mumbai-Dubai sector from May 18.


http://ibnlive.in.com/generalnewsfe...h-another-flight-service-to-dubai/996579.html


----------



## killerk

^^ And they are canceling the Chennai-Dubai flight!!


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Right away? Or after they introduce this new service?


----------



## luv2bebrown

Emirates Group profit announced: $629 million if I'm reading it right.

Not great, but not bad at all either considering fuel prices.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Enough to buy more A380 .....!......


----------



## noir-dresses

Amazing result considering Lufthansa, Air France/KLM, and Air Canada lost close to a billions USD together in the first quarter of 2012.

Notice how much the fuel bill was, and EK have one the most fuel efficient fleets in the world.

Good job EK.


----------



## Face81

*Emirates takes fresh run at Berlin slots*

FRANKFURT | Wed May 9, 2012 1:27pm EDT 

FRANKFURT May 9 (Reuters) - Airline Emirates took a new approach in its long-running battle to secure slots at Berlin and Stuttgart airports, brandishing before the government a study that contradicts claims it takes business from flag carrier Lufthansa.

"It's not that Germany's restrictive but it's over 10 years now that we've been asking politely," Andrew Parker, senior vice president public affairs at Emirates, told journalists in Frankfurt on Wednesday.

So far, the Gulf-based carrier may only fly to four airports in Germany and its plans to expand have met with fierce opposition from Lufthansa, which claims Emirates benefits from unfair subsidies and is therefore distorting competition on the German market.

The study, compiled for Emirates by the non-profit German Aerospace Centre DLR, says that Emirates has created additional demand for travel between Germany and the eastern hemisphere and that if it were allowed to fly into Berlin and Stuttgart on a daily basis, it would create close to 1,000 jobs through aviation-related activities and tourism.

....


http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/09/emirates-germany-idUSL5E8G98BJ20120509


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> Amazing result considering Lufthansa, Air France/KLM, and Air Canada lost close to a billions USD together in the first quarter of 2012.
> 
> Notice how much the fuel bill was, and EK have one the most fuel efficient fleets in the world.
> 
> Good job EK.


what was very promising was the massive revenue jump. absolutely massive.


----------



## Face81

An interesting line from this article.....



*Emirates hit by fuel costs, sticks with expansion*

"Frankly we need more airplanes sooner to do all the things we want to do. For every route (we have), there's about five behind which we want to do and get going," Emirates' President Tim Clark said in an interview with Reuters Television.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/10/uk-emirates-results-idUSLNE84902V20120510


----------



## killerk

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Right away? Or after they introduce this new service?


As per 27APR12 GDS timetable and inventory display, Jet Airways in May and June 2012 will cancel 3 International routes. Affected routes and effective dates for cancellation as follows:

Chennai – Dubai eff 21JUN12
Delhi – Colombo eff 16MAY12
Thiruvananthapuram – Sharjah eff 06MAY12 

(Crossposting from Chennai Intl. Airport forum)


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ I see. Thanks for the info. :cheers2:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Every dirham that Emirates earns is ploughed back: Sheikh Ahmed*



> By Staff | Published Thursday, May 10, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dnata ground handling at work with an Emirates A380 (SUPPLIED)
> 
> The Emirates Group today announced its 24th consecutive year of profit and companywide growth amidst unprecedented economic pressure and record high fuel prices.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...loughed-back-sheikh-ahmed-2012-05-10-1.458120


----------



## Face81

Did not know where to put this, but it's aerospace news 



> *UAE's aerospace dream blooms in the desert*
> 
> AL AIN, United Arab Emirates | Wed May 16, 2012 3:09pm BST
> 
> AL AIN, United Arab Emirates (Reuters) - Ross Bradley welcomes a delegation of aerospace suppliers in from the blistering heat of the Arabian desert and cools them down with some refreshingly candid advice.


Source: http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/05/16/uk-uae-aerospace-idUKLNE84F03120120516


----------



## Face81

And for those curious to see the progress of London's Emirates Air-Line, here are some photographs from the Evening Standard :cheers:



> *Thames cable car: a sneak preview of the new Emirates Air Line *
> 16 May 2012
> 
> The Thames cable car moved a step closer to carrying its first paying passengers across the river as engineers began testing the gondolas.
> 
> The load tests were taking place in a race to finish the £45 million project in time for the Olympics.
> 
> Emirates airline is sponsoring the scheme, which will link the O2 arena in Greenwich with the ExCeL exhibition centre at the Royal Docks.
> 
> Boris Johnson said the cable car was “a very important addition to the river crossings in London” but has conceded that it may not be ready to carry passengers in time for the Games, saying he will “not make promises or commitments” about its completion.
> 
> ........


Source:http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...iew-of-the-new-emirates-air-line-7754180.html


Images:


----------



## Parisian Girl

_*Etihad to be host airline at World Passenger Symposium*_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...be-host-airline-at-world-passenger-symposium/

_*Dubai airport opens tribute exhibition to UAE Olympians*_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...rt-opens-tribute-exhibition-to-uae-olympians/


----------



## killerk

Al Ain is such an irony of an airport....no UAE carrier flies there and the only flights are to tier 2 cities in India and Pakistan and Oman air flight to Muscat!! In a country where even villages have their own airline companies, Al Ain kind of gets the step sister treatment when it comes to connections!!


----------



## Face81

^^ It's Aramex's hub


----------



## AltinD

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, that's strange. Do they still fly the B747 to DXB?


Have they ever flown one, I don't think so. 

Before SIA used Dubai as a stopover to their Istanbul service (I've even flown with them there from and to Dubai), then more recently for their Cairo route.


----------



## AltinD

killerk said:


> Al Ain is such an irony of an airport....no UAE carrier flies there and the only flights are to tier 2 cities in India and Pakistan and Oman air flight to Muscat!! In a country where even villages have their own airline companies, Al Ain kind of gets the step sister treatment when it comes to connections!!


Al Ain is part of Abu Dhabi, not a separate Emirate.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> Have they ever flown one, I don't think so.
> 
> Before SIA used Dubai as a stopover to their Istanbul service (I've even flown with them there from and to Dubai), then more recently for their Cairo route.


Yeah I think you're right. I think I'm mixing up their cargo and passenger flights, cause I saw a Singapore Airlines 747 parked at the airport, so it must have been a cargo aircraft.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yeah I think you're right. I think I'm mixing up their cargo and passenger flights, cause I saw a Singapore Airlines 747 parked at the airport, so it must have been a cargo aircraft.


I've only saw them fly into DXB will the stretched versions of the 777.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I've only saw them fly into DXB will the stretched versions of the 777.


I'm not sure then, but I'm sure it was a Singapore Airlines B747.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I'm not sure then, but I'm sure it was a Singapore Airlines B747.


Any way they got rid of all they're 744s pax versions not so lang ago. They only jumbos left in they're fleet are the cargo veriants.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad, Safi sign codeshare deal*



> By Staff | Published Friday, May 18, 2012
> 
> Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways will gain better access to Kabul following the signing of a codeshare agreement with Safi Airways, the leading international airline of Afghanistan.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/etihad-safi-sign-codeshare-deal-2012-05-18-1.459327


----------



## YU-AMC

Btw I noticed that they added BEG (Belgrade) on www.emirates.com ... I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## killerk

AltinD said:


> Al Ain is part of Abu Dhabi, not a separate Emirate.


I know that....hence the mention of the step sisterly treatment!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> I know that....hence the mention of the step sisterly treatment!!


Yeah, Al Ain has a lot of potential. With a population of nearly 700,000, the airport could easily handle around 1 million a year, if it had its own airline. And its kind of useless to have an airport, if there is no demand for it.


----------



## Elktest

the MSN101 Emirates A6-EDV was transfer to Toulouse. I think in the nexts days its the 
delivery from Toulouse. otherwise its the deliuvery from Hamburg


----------



## Face81

Once again, this only proves how EK has fallen from grace with the exceptionally complicated and restrictive Skywards policies hno:



> *Best Airlines for Redeeming Miles*
> 
> By Scott McCartney | The Wall Street Journal – Fri, May 18, 2012 3:16 PM EDT
> 
> Ready to redeem your frequent-flier miles and reward points for a plane ticket? You'll probably get a seat on Southwest, but good luck with Delta, at least at the basic redemption level.
> 
> Southwest Airlines has the best availability of award seats among U.S. airlines on travel dates this year between April and October, according to an annual survey by IdeaWorks Co., a travel consultancy that made 6,680 queries on 23 airline websites testing availability. The worst among U.S. airlines: Delta Air Lines and US Airways. Those two had no seats available at the lowest mileage level on about two out of every three inquires, or worse.
> 
> Availability increased this year at British Airways and United Airlines, along with JetBlue Airways, Southwest and its AirTran Airways unit. And it is tougher this year to get standard-level award tickets at American Airlines, which is undergoing bankruptcy reorganization.
> 
> The survey also signals an emerging industry trend: Airline points are more rewarding than airline miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....



Full story: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/best-airlines-redeeming-miles-041000814.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Is any one going to the Dubai Airport Show tomorrow who can take some pics, and give us all the new news ?


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^.......waiting for this updates also.......:banana:


----------



## Face81

*Dubai to overtake Heathrow in 2020*

22 May 2012

Dubai International airport is expected to become the third busiest international airport by 2020 as its operator is spending a huge amount of money for expansion on the ground and in the air.

At the moment, London’s Heathrow is ranked third busiest international airport and Dubai is seen to overtake it within a decade. Both airports have allocated billions of dollars for expansion. Heathrow expects a 90 million passenger capacity by 2020, while Dubai International is working to achieve 98 million passengers by 2020.

“Dubai International, unfortunately, will probably overtake us as the third busiest international airport at some point of time in this decade,” Simon Baugh, director of media relations at BAA Airports, told Khaleej Times.

.......


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...ay/uaebusiness_May357.xml&section=uaebusiness


----------



## Face81

Parisian Girl said:


> Well here's one sticky that went up not too long ago! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512478 :lol: Please read. Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> I guess it would be fine to make this thread a sticky. It does get a great deal of traffic and it certainly is an important thread here. Sure, no problem.



Thanks PG!! 

Aviation is really important to the economy of Dubai and it's great that we have such a strong interest here on SSC


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ You're welcome! 

Agreed. Growing stronger by the day from the looks of things. :cheers2:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*RAK Airways to give away tickets on Fridays*



> By Staff | Published Thursday, May 31, 2012
> 
> RAK Airways, owned by the emirate of Ras Al Khaimah, will give away tickets on coming Fridays at the emirate’s malls.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...e-away-tickets-on-fridays-2012-05-31-1.461104


----------



## krnboy1009

Does anyone know the frequency of Emirates from Dubai to Seoul? I know its at least daily, but whats the deal with their A380? Is it daily? And I also saw on some days its A380 and B777.


----------



## KWI

Direct flights between Kazakhstan and Dubai can be resumed, reports Tengrinews.kz citing the press service of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

The relevant issue was raised at a meeting of the General Consul of Kazakhstan, Dubai and Northern Emirates Askar Shokybaeva the deputy ruler of Dubai, UAE Minister of Finance Sheikh Hamdan bin Rashid Al Maktoum.

More: http://tengrinews.kz/kazakhstan_news/215143
Any use of materials is allowed only if the reference to the Tengrinews.kz


----------



## luv2bebrown

krnboy1009 said:


> Does anyone know the frequency of Emirates from Dubai to Seoul? I know its at least daily, but whats the deal with their A380? Is it daily? And I also saw on some days its A380 and B777.


it should be daily A380. 

maybe you saw 777 because of equipment replacement due to a380 wing cracks?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates increases capacity on Durban route*



> By Andy Sambidge | Friday, 1 June 2012 10:16 AM
> 
> King Shaka International Airport in Durban will clear its runways on Friday for the arrival of Emirates’ inaugural Boeing 777-300ER aircraft.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-increases-capacity-on-durban-route-460064.html


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.alec.ae/projects/dubai-international-airport-expansion-phase-ii/

Alec has some updated pics of C3, and first ever interior shots as of May 31st, 2012. Hopefully they will also keep us informed.

AppleMac should be back in town so we can expect some great updates from his aswel.


----------



## krnboy1009

luv2bebrown said:


> it should be daily A380.
> 
> maybe you saw 777 because of equipment replacement due to a380 wing cracks?


If that was the case I should have only gotten one B777 and not A380 and B777. Does Emirates do 2 a day on certain days?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/News/C...mergency landing in Ottawa/6716968/story.html

Toronto bound Emirates A380 made an emergency landing in Ottawa Friday after an aborted landing in Toronto due to very bad weather. There was not enough fuel on board to risk another bad weather attempt to land the airframe in Toronto.

God forbid the pilot never managed to land the plane in Ottawa with a full load of pax. It took the whole runway in Ottawa to hault the plane.

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/UAE241/history/20120601/2215Z/CYOW/CYYZ

Here you can see the flight path the SJ took.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi sees 22% rise in air passengers in April*



> By Andy Sambidge | Saturday, 2 June 2012 1:56 PM
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) said on Saturday that passenger numbers at Abu Dhabi International Airport rose 22 percent in April.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/abu-dhabi-sees-22-rise-in-air-passengers-in-april-460155.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad eyes $5m savings in software upgrade*



> By Andy Sambidge | Saturday, 2 June 2012 9:39 AM
> 
> Etihad Airways has said it expects to save $5m a year after rolling out new Sabre software, following a billion dollar technology agreement signed by the two companies last year.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-eyes-5m-savings-in-software-upgrade-460134.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to expand Dubai multi-aircraft docking station*



> by ASC Staff on June 3, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates Airline has signed a contract with local UAE firm Excel, based in Ajman, supported by Gunzburger Steigtechnik, out of Germany, to develop an additional multi-aircraft docking system in its Dubai engineering facility.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...-expand-dubai-multi-aircraft-docking-station/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad to launch Sao Paulo route from June 2013*



> By Claire Valdini | Sunday, 3 June 2012 12:24 PM
> 
> Abu Dhabi’s Etihad Airways will launch flights to Sao Paulo from June 2013, the carrier’s first South American route, the airline has said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-launch-sao-paulo-route-from-june-2013-460254.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad launches new global media campaign*



> By Andy Sambidge | Sunday, 3 June 2012 5:55 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Etihad advert being filmed in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Etihad Airways has launched a new global advertising campaign directed by renowned film director Chris Hartwill, from Ridley Scott's film production company RSA Films.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-launches-new-global-media-campaign-460318.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates starts daily service to Ho Chi Minh City*



> By Shane McGinley | Monday, 4 June 2012 12:31 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new service could help boost trade between the UAE and Vietnam (Getty Images)
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates Airline today launched its inaugural non-stop, daily service from Dubai to Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-starts-daily-service-ho-chi-minh-city-460459.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Fujairah Airport invites cargo airlines to set up base*



> by ASC Staff on Jun 4, 2012
> 
> Fujairah International Airport in the UAE has invited Cargo Airlines to approach them with a view to establishing a regional hub at the venue.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...irport-invites-cargo-airlines-to-set-up-base/

------------------------------------------------------

_*Etihad Guest to become multi-airline programme*_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7610-etihad-guest-to-become-multi-airline-programme/


----------



## m-man

*Etihad new global advertising campaign directed by renowned film director Chris Hartwill*


----------



## m-man

*Etihad buys a slice of Virgin*

ETIHAD has signalled its intentions to boost its stake in Virgin Australia to at least 10 per cent after confirming it had taken a cornerstone holding in Australia's second-biggest airline.
The Middle Eastern airline revealed it had taken a 4 per cent stake in the airline's domestic operations, which also has Sir Richard Branson's Virgin Group and Air New Zealand as major shareholders.
Etihad's chief executive, James Hogan, said its stake was designed ''not to take control but to lock us in as a partner'' and would allow the two airlines to share contracts on items such as in-flight entertainment and information technology.


Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/business/etihad-buys-a-slice-of-virgin-20120605-1zucz.html#ixzz1wvqEBoyI


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates reveals new screens for inflight entertainment*



> by ASC Staff on June 5, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates has upgraded the hardware on its new Boeing 777 fleet to bigger, digitally-enhanced screens for its inflight entertainment system ice (Information, Communication and Entertainment).


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...veals-new-screens-for-inflight-entertainment/


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates will also have huge problems once the new 777X, and long range 350s come out with the range to pull off any point to point connection in Europe with Asia/Australia, and New Zealand.

I first would take a direct flight rather than stop in Dubai, and Emirates will most likely see a huge drop in pax. Wouldn't be surprised If this will be the facter that kills DWC one day, especially with the new airframes coming into service right around the end of the decade when DXB will be at it's max capacity.

Etihads strategy is actually brilliant, and having deep pockets always helps knowing they can ride out any down turn in the market. Dubai /Emirates could find themselves in a bigger financial mess than today with they're 50 billion USD plus order book, and no UAE laws/policy to protect them abroad from creditors, and aircraft seizures if they start defaulting.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Emirates also code shares with Jetblue in USA and someone with Canada .......here standalone character of Emirates making him to react Market very fast but Allies dosent.....
No doubt about other Airlines and Airport copy Emirates and DXB..........see how Etihad and Qatar connects the same cities that Emirates get first and toil hard to get it.......They come up with new terminals and airports...........when DXB run with full swing....!......


----------



## AppleMac

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates will also have huge problems once the new 777X, and long range 350s come out with the range to pull off any point to point connection in Europe with Asia/Australia, and New Zealand.


We have had aircraft with the capability to do that for years - the problem is that many individual routes dont have the business to support direct flights. If you want to fly direct between two marginal airports then the 787 is a better choice than 777X or A350.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^the response to that is: what happens in 50+ years when the world's population has grown exponentially, a greater percentage of the population now has the disposable income to afford air travel, and business/labor traffic has become even more globalized?? You'll probably see enough demand for direct flights like Perth-Glasgow or Manila-Luanda.

I think the driving factor that will determine whether the world shifts from hub and spoke to point to point will be fuel prices and the general affordability of air travel. the cheaper air travel is, the more demand for point-to-point services. the more expensive it is, the more likely the world will retain the hub and spoke model.


----------



## noir-dresses

AppleMac said:


> We have had aircraft with the capability to do that for years - the problem is that many individual routes dont have the business to support direct flights. If you want to fly direct between two marginal airports then the 787 is a better choice than 777X or A350.


From what I know isn't the 77L the closest airframe to pull off London - Sydney direct. It still lacks lets say another true full load 500-1000 nautical miles more range to pull it off with out penalties of less pax/cargo in the aircraft to save on weight. The more restrictions in load must mean less profit margins.

The 345 has even less range than the Boeing so its even harder to pull that off.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...to-require-eight-week-repair-downtime-372813/

A380 wing cracks to require eight week repair downtime.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.businessweek.com/videos/2012-06-10/clark-a380-fixes-may-take-18-months?r=related-rail-img

Video interview with Tim Clark at IATA 2012 Summit in Beijing.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...revenue-potential-of-wider-a320-seats-372910/

A little off UAE topic, but you just never know. 

This takes the cake. :nuts:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates will not splash cash at Farnborough*



> By Andy Sambidge | Tuesday, 12 June 2012 6:01 PM
> 
> Emirates Airline president Tim Clark on Tuesday said the airline has no plans to make any new orders at the Farnborough Air Show in July.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-will-not-splash-cash-at-farnborough-461843.html


----------



## noir-dresses

http://gulfnews.com/business/retail...es-airline-president-tim-clark-says-1.1035052


We will be the most potent hub in the world by 2015 EKs airline president Tim Clark says.


----------



## Face81

*Emirates eyeing Adelaide as a destination*

By Jordan Chong in Beijing From: AAP June 12, 2012 9:07PM 

The head of aviation powerhouse Emirates says Adelaide is moving towards the top of the list of new destinations the airline is hoping to serve. Emirates currently flies to Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane and Perth, operating about 70 flights a week into and out of Australia.

Emirates president Tim Clark said the airline was still interested in starting servicess to Adelaide, which has been raised for a number of years, and mentioned Darwin, Cairns and the Gold Coast as other cities on Emirates' wish list.

....

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...as-a-destination/story-e6frf7ko-1226393522768


----------



## Parisian Girl

*A380 grounding cost US$30m a month - Emirates exec*



> By Shane McGinley | Wednesday, 13 June 2012 11:07 AM
> 
> The grounding of Airbus A380 superjumbos for repairs earlier this year cost Dubai’s Emirates Airline around US$30m a month, the carrier’s president said in an interview published on Wednesday.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/a380-grounding-cost-us-30m-month-emirates-exec-461954.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE free zones prove attractive to global firms*



> Staff Report | Published: 00:00 June 14, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai Airport Free Zone near airport terminal 2. Image Credit: Virendra Saklani/Gulf News
> 
> Dubai Airport Freezone has been named the world’s top economic cluster in a report by the Financial Times’ Foreign Direct Investment (fDi) magazine.


http://gulfnews.com/business/investment/uae-free-zones-prove-attractive-to-global-firms-1.1035587


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi airport relaunches Skypark Summer rates*



> by ASC Staff on June 14, 2012
> 
> Abu Dhabi International Airport announced today that its state-of-the-art parking facility - Skypark - will be launching for the third year in a row with special promotional fares during the busy summer period.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7657-abu-dhabi-airport-relaunches-skypark-summer-rates/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Airways reports record flight bookings*



> Staff Report | Published: 00:00 June 17, 2012
> 
> Abu Dhabi Etihad Airways achieved a new milestone on Monday 11 June when more than 65,500 flight bookings were made with the Abu Dhabi-based airline.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-airways-reports-record-flight-bookings-1.1036238


----------



## VCollaborator

*Nice video a of Saudi Arabian Airlines MD 90 landing at DXB*


----------



## everywhere

> *Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, has appointed Mr Remco Althuis as its new General Manager for China.
> *
> 
> Remco is an aviation specialist with more than 19 years' experience in sales and revenue management, marketing, e-commerce, and ground operations for KLM Royal Dutch Airlines. For the past six years, he has been stationed in Chengdu, Guangzhou and Shanghai, most recently as the Air France-KLM regional manager for eastern China.
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Baumgartner, Chief Commercial Officer of Etihad Airways, said that Remco would be a great asset to the airline's fast-growing business in China.
> 
> 
> 
> "Remco brings to the role a wealth of industry knowledge, skills and experience from his almost two decades in aviation and a deep understanding of Chinese culture and business practices.
> 
> 
> 
> "The growth of China is of strategic importance to Etihad and the development of partner alliances will be a key part of our continued expansion plans, along with continued growth of our existing services into Beijing, Shanghai and Chengdu."



http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19794.html


----------



## firoz bharmal

This video is informative.....!:cheers:



VCollaborator said:


>


----------



## Parisian Girl

*'Emirates’ finance position robust'*



> By Staff | Published Monday, June 18, 2012
> 
> Dubai-based Emirates airline announced today that it has fully repaid a $550 million sukuk bond on its maturity date – June 18, 2012.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/emirates-finance-position-robust-2012-06-18-1.463433


----------



## Parisian Girl

*IndiGO set to launch Dubai route*



> By Sara Anabtawi | Monday, 18 June 2012 1:04 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s low-cost carrier IndiGO will launch a new daily flight to Dubai in August as it looks to expand its international operations, the airline has said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/indigo-set-launch-dubai-route-462475.html


----------



## Face81

*Dubai's Emirates eyes new aircraft lease deal*

Dubai's Emirates airline, the largest customer of Airbus' A380 superjumbo, plans to lease aircraft under an arrangement with a financing firm which intends to issue bond-type certificates to fund delivery of the planes.

........


http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/06/20/us-emirates-financing-idINBRE85J0AS20120620


----------



## Face81

*Emirates to launch flights to Erbil in August*

Emirates has announced plans to launch new service to Erbil, its third Iraqi destination after Basra and Baghdad. Starting from 12th August 2012, the capital of Iraqi Kurdistan will be the carrier's 17th passenger destination in the Middle East. 

The new service between Emirates' hub in Dubai and Erbil will initially operate four times a week, increasing to a daily service from 1st September 2012. Emirates will fly its Airbus 340-300 on the route, offering 267 seats in a three-class configuration and more than 13 tonnes of cargo capacity. 

......



http://www.ameinfo.com/emirates-launch-flights-erbil-august-304209


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates opens lounge in Colombo*



> by ASC Staff on June 20, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates has formally opened its lounge at the Bandaranaike International Airport (BIA), Katunayaka in Colombo, Sri Lanka.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7675-emirates-opens-lounge-in-colombo/


----------



## Face81

*Emirates A380 to land at London Gatwick*

Posted 21 June 2012 · Add Comment

The world's largest passenger jet aircraft will touch down at London Gatwick next month as Emirates brings an Airbus A380 to the airport to mark 25 years of service.

.....

Emirates first flew from the UK on 6th July, 1987 with a daily service from Gatwick. Today, the airline offers 16 daily flights from six UK airports to Dubai where passengers can connect to a network of over 120 destinations worldwide. 

..........

http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/emirates-a380-to-land-at-london-gatwick.html


^^ A380's at LGW from next summer. Woohoo!


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/analysis-gulf-grabs-a-cut-of-east-west-traffic-373307/

Analysis Gulf grabs a cut of east west traffic


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad expands deal on organic food*



> By Andy Sambidge | Friday, 22 June 2012 9:35 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Etihad chef serves a passenger in First Class.
> 
> Etihad Airways, battling to distinguish itself from rival Gulf Arab carriers, has extended its agreement with Abu Dhabi Organics Farm to offer its passengers more organic food during flights.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-expands-deal-on-organic-food-463017.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia raises cabin baggage to 10kg*



> By Wam | Published Sunday, June 24, 2012
> 
> Air Arabia announced that it has introduced a new online pre-booked baggage policy, enabling passengers to pay for only the baggage weight they need.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ses-cabin-baggage-to-10kg-2012-06-24-1.464363


----------



## killerk

*Change of flightpath for UAE airline*

Monday, June 25, 2012

A UAE airline that previously announced plans to operate the country’s first ever domestic air routes has said it’s inaugural flight will take-off next week - headed for war-torn Somalia.

Attempts by Fujairah-based carrier Eastern Express to provide flights between the emirate and Abu Dhabi, have been stymied by delays.

Fleet delivery problems clipped the company’s wings when it tried to jet into UAE skies in the first quarter of this year.

Flying to highly troubled Somalia however - which has topped international think-tank the Fund for Peace’s ‘failed state’ index for the past five years - seems to present no such problems for the fledgling carrier.

....

Source: http://www.7daysindubai.com/Change-flightpath-UAE-airline/story-16442768-detail/story.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Budget airline announces new flights to India*



> Preeti Kannan | June 24, 2012
> 
> DUBAI // A relatively new budget airline today announced new routes from Dubai to Indian cities, giving cheaper travel options to low- and middle-income Indian workers.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/budget-airline-announces-new-flights-to-india


----------



## Face81

*Dubai set to unveil new airport terminal by year-end*

IANS | 26 Jun, 2012

Dubai is set to unveil by the year-end a new airport terminal, which can even pass off as a mini city going by the facilities, exclusively for super jumbo Airbus A380 aircraft.

As many as 20 A380 aircraft can dock all together at the new building, being built at a cost of $3 billion adjacent to Terminal 3, which caters exclusively to Emirates airline and is touted as the largest such facility in the world.

.......

http://www.smetimes.in/smetimes/new...l-new-airport-terminal-by-year-end890804.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*India’s Spicejet starts Dubai service*



> By VM Sathish | Published Tuesday, June 26, 2012
> 
> India’s SpiceJet, a low-cost carrier, on Tuesday announced launch of its two new services from Dubai.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...ejet-starts-dubai-service-2012-06-26-1.464734


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Boeing delivers last of six C-17 craft to UAE*



> By Daniel Shane | Tuesday, 26 June 2012 11:18 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boeing says it has delivered 244 of the aircraft globally since their introduction in 1993.
> 
> Military contractor Boeing has delivered the last of six transporter aircraft to the UAE military as part of an agreement signed in early 2010.
> 
> The US firm handed over the last of the promised C-17 Globemaster III airlifters to the UAE Air Force and Air Defence earlier in June at an assembly facility in California.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/boeing-delivers-last-of-six-c-17-craft-uae-463464.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to operate daily to Zambia, Zimbabwe*



> By Shane McGinley | Tuesday, 26 June 2012 1:14 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The route from Dubai to Lusaka and Harare currently operates five times a week.
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates Airline has announced it is to boost its schedule to Zambia and Zimbabwe to a daily service, it was announced on Tuesday.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-operate-daily-zambia-zimbabwe-463482.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to boost Saudi service*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, June 27, 2012
> 
> Emirates airline will add a total of 73 additional flights to and from Saudi Arabia during Ramadan, adding to the carrier’s already robust service schedule.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/emirates-to-boost-saudi-service-2012-06-27-1.464844


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Arabtec, partners win Dh10.8bn Adac deal*



> By Wam | Published Wednesday, June 27, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) and the joint venture (JV) of TAV, CCC, and Arabtec today signed a Dh10.8 billion contract for the construction of the Midfield Terminal Building (MTB) at Abu Dhabi International Airport, with opening planned in 2017.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...rs-win-dh10-8bn-adac-deal-2012-06-27-1.464851


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates set to double A380 New York service*



> By Andy Sambidge | Wednesday, 27 June 2012 6:11 PM
> 
> Emirates Airline said on Wednesday that it is to further boost its US network with the start of a second daily A380 service to New York JFK.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-set-double-a380-new-york-service-463659.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*flydubai to launch Basra service from August 8*



> By Daniel Shane | Wednesday, 27 June 2012 3:07 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iraqi port city is the airline’s fifth destination in the country, following Baghdad, Erbil, Najaf and Sulaimaniyah.
> 
> No-frills carrier flydubai has announced that it is to launch a four-times a week service to Basra from August 8.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/flydubai-launch-basra-service-from-august-8-463639.html


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2012/06/bca_737_MAX_winglets_fuel_06_27_12.html

Boeing video showing the new MAX winglets in wind tunnel tests. I love the new design, and I'm sure we'll see FlyDubai order some in the near future.


----------



## Parisian Girl

_Flying to India with kids? Emirates is cheaper than ‘budget’ airlines_
http://www.emirates247.com/lifestyl...aper-than-budget-airlines-2012-06-28-1.464877


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates keen on investing in India*



> Dow Jones | Published: 00:00 June 29, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson (second left), London Mayor, and Tim Clark, Emirates airline president during the opening of the ‘Emirates Air Line,’ cable car system, in London, yesterday. The cable car system will carry passengers from the O2 Arena at Greenwich to the ExCel Centre. Image Credit: AFP
> 
> MUMBAI: Emirates airline may consider investing in an Indian carrier - even a loss-making one - but only if it gets management control, a senior executive said, showing some positive sentiment for the troubled sector and an economy that's losing favour with foreign investors.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-keen-on-investing-in-india-1.1041847


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Cargo introduces new service to Dammam, Saudi.*



> by ASC Staff on June 28, 2012
> 
> Etihad Cargo has inaugurated a new weekly freighter operation from Abu Dhabi to the Saudi Arabian city of Dammam, the Khaleej Times newspaper reported.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7707-etihad-cargo-introduces-new-service-to-dammam-saudi/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad, Qatar said to eye SpiceJet stake*



> By Andy Sambidge | Friday, 29 June 2012 11:00 AM
> 
> Etihad Airways and Qatar Airways are reportedly in talks to acquire a minority stake in low-cost Indian carrier SpiceJet.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-qatar-said-eye-spicejet-stake-464005.html


----------



## Emarati2009

*Shaikh Mohammad tours Concourse 3*


----------



## Face81

So now we can start speculating about opening dates  

10/11/12

12/12/12

2/12/12


??? :banana:


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.7daysindubai.com/Emirate...ntertainment/story-16473218-detail/story.html

Emirates showcase new in-flight entertainment system


----------



## noir-dresses

http://a380production.com/

Earlier this week, Emirates thirty-first A380 (MSN112) completed final assembly and was moved to the flightline.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to add extra Basra flights in August*



> By Andy Sambidge | Sunday, 1 July 2012 6:06 PM
> 
> Emirates Airline said on Sunday it is to add three additional flights between Dubai and the Iraqi southern port city of Basra, increasing the service from four to seven flights per week.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-add-extra-basra-flights-in-august-464241.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Shaikh Mohammad inaugurates aviation services*



> WAM | Published: 00:00 July 2, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaikh Mohammad visited the Shaikh Zayed Air Navigation Centre in Abu Dhabi yesterday. He was briefed on the General Civil Aviation Authority’s strategy to keep pace with the UAE Government Strategy and Vision 2021. Image Credit: WAM
> 
> Abu Dhabi: His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, yesterday (Sunday) inaugurated the Pilots and Aircrew Electronic Licences service.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/shaikh-mohammad-inaugurates-aviation-services-1.1043167


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates expands into Spain, Japan and Iraq*



> By Jaydip Sengupta, Deputy Editor-Sports, and Sherouk Zakaria | Published: 00:00 July 2, 2012
> 
> Dubai: Emirates is expanding its flights to both the East and the West this month.


http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/emirates-expands-into-spain-japan-and-iraq-1.1043135


----------



## Parisian Girl

*$3.2bn Concourse 3 at Dubai to open in Jan 2013*









A view of Dubai International, with Emirates' Terminal 3 on the far left. 



> by CW Staff on July 1, 2012
> 
> The new $3.2bn Concourse 3 at Terminal 3 at Dubai International Airport is scheduled to open officially in January 2013, with an annual capacity of 19 million passengers.


http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-17501-32bn-concourse-3-at-dubai-to-open-in-jan-2013/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Boeing's Jeppesen and Emirates to train pilots in UAE*



> by ASC Staff on July 1, 2012
> 
> Jeppesen, a unit of Boeing Flight Services, has teamed with Dubai-based Emirates Aviation College, the academic wing of Emirates, to offer the first Joint Aviation Authorities (JAA)-licensed pilot training program in the UAE.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7712-boeings-jeppesen-and-emirates-to-train-pilots-in-uae/


----------



## firoz bharmal

+1 Updates ........thanks Emirati2009,Noir D , F81, and PG...Keep it coming.....!


----------



## Face81

*Emirates boosts Paris double decker service*

Dubai: 1 hour and 50 minutes ago 

Emirates plans to launch a second A380 service to Paris from the beginning of next year by deploying its double decker on flights EK 075 and 076 in response to an overwhelming demand on this European route.

Dubai's national carrier currently serves Paris with 18 weekly flights, operated with an Airbus A380 and Boeing 777-300ER aircraft.

“Our decision to commit a second A380 on the Paris route is a clear sign of potent demand from travellers who wish to fly with Emirates and enjoy our superior product offering,” remarked Salem Obaidalla, Emirates’ senior vice president, Commercial Operations, Europe & Russian Federation.

........


http://www.tradearabia.com/news/TTN_219965.html


----------



## VCollaborator

*New Emirates A380 add*


----------



## Face81

More new destinations from Emirates! 

http://www.emirates.com/english/about/news/news_detail.aspx?article=914489:

*Adelaide* (4 weekly flights beginning 1st November 2012)
EK440 departs Dubai on a Tuesday, Thursday, Friday and Sunday at 01:55hrs and arrives in Adelaide at 20:45hrs – using a Boeing 777-300ER in a three-class configuration.

*Perth *(5 extra flights from 1st December 2012)
EK422 leaves Dubai at 21:45hrs on a Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday and lands in Perth at 12:25hrs the next day – operated with a Boeing 777-300ER in a three-class arrangement.

*Lyon* (5 weekly flights from 5th December 2012)
EK81 departs Dubai on a Monday, Tuesday Wednesday, Friday and Saturday at 14:35hrs and arrives in Lyon at 19:00hrs – using an Airbus A340-500 in three-cabin classes.

*Warsaw* (daily flights from 6th February 2013)
EK179 takes off daily from Dubai at 07:30hrs and lands in Warsaw at 10:45hrs – served by an Airbus A330-200 in a three-class configuration.


----------



## I Know

> Emirates Airline has announced plans to operate all five daily flights to London Heathrow with A380s by February 1 next year.


Full Article - http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-plans-a380-only-service-heathrow-464913.html


----------



## I Know

:banana::banana::banana:

Good news



Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/emirates-to-boost-saudi-service-2012-06-27-1.464844


----------



## TerryPop

*DXB MIAMI*

Does anybody know if this route will ever open up with Emirates?

Dubai to Miami direct?

Do you think it would work commercially?


----------



## luv2bebrown

That new Emirates A380 ad is terrible.


----------



## firoz bharmal

TerryPop said:


> Does anybody know if this route will ever open up with Emirates?
> 
> Dubai to Miami direct?
> 
> Do you think it would work commercially?


Sure ...if passenger survey make them happy.....!


----------



## I Know

Emirates Aviation College receives KHDA academic attestation



> http://www.wam.org.ae/servlet/Satel...124&pagename=WAM/WamLocEnews/W-T-LEN-FullNews


----------



## I Know

Air Arabia roadshow woos Omani tourists

http://www.omantribune.com/index.php?page=news&id=123125&heading=Oman


----------



## Face81

*13th edition of the Dubai Airshow takes place 17 to 21 December 2013*

United Arab Emirates: 28 minutes ago

The 13th edition of the Dubai Airshow takes place 17 to 21 December 2013 and is moving to a brand new purpose built home at Dubai World Central (DWC), located in Jebel Ali, Dubai.

.........

The new venue offers many benefits; the exhibition space and footprint will now total 645,000sqm in size, making it more than double the size of the old site at Airport Expo. The purpose built show site will offer a larger static park with fewer flying restrictions, whilst the outdoor area will also provide three times more parking spaces than at the previous site totalling over 4,000 parking spaces. And following a growing trend within Airshows, the new site will also feature more locations for outdoor pavilions that can remain permanently fixed.


...........


http://www.ameinfo.com/13th-edition-dubai-airshow-takes-17-306026


----------



## I Know

> WAM Abu Dhabi, July 9th, 2012 (WAM) -- Etihad Airways, last night won the finance category of the Airline Strategy Awards, one of the industry's most coveted awards.


http://www.wam.org.ae/servlet/Satel...124&pagename=WAM/WamLocEnews/W-T-LEN-FullNews


----------



## Face81

*Gatwick Airport is set to expand as Emirates A380 superjet flies in*

​









_WATER WELCOME: The super jumbo is given a traditional water salute by the fire service_


GATWICK'S expansion plans moved a step closer last Friday as a "super jumbo" touched down at the airport for the first time. The historic landing paves the way for the A380 – the largest passenger plane in the world – to be a regular sight at the airport from next summer.

It was staged to mark 25 years of Emirates flying from Gatwick, but the occasion was also used to demonstrate the airport's commitment to introducing the 517-seater planes. *Guy Stephenson, Gatwick's chief commercial officer, said an exact start date has not been set but that Emirates will be the first airline to regularly fly the super jumbos into and out of the airport.*
............


http://www.thisissussex.co.uk/Gatwi...perjet-flies/story-16515553-detail/story.html


----------



## I Know

*Air Arabia, the jet missed the runway on landing in Saudi*



> Landing Air Arabia passenger aircraft at the last minute in Saudi Arabia after the pilot missed the runway stopped, but income above the airport and made a successful second landing attempt, a newspaper reported on Tuesday.
> The plane with many passengers on board was about to touchdown on the tarmac of the airport, Al Qaseem in central Saudi Arabia, before the pilot changed land the price and income above the airport for a few minutes to try again , the Arabic language daily Ajel said.


http://news-12.com/air-arabia-the-jet-missed-the-runway-on-landing-in-saudi/

Media blackout hno:
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...s-runway-in-saudi-landing-2012-07-10-1.466532

http://www.emirates247.com/error-40...obDdBg&usg=AFQjCNFohbH4BoNMJWktYocyLmQFLlbthg


----------



## Elktest

Emirates A6-EEC, A6-EDY and A6-EDZ



the cabin first flight from A6-EDX


----------



## [email protected]@R

Airline passengers could benefit from lower transatlantic fares after the Government announced plans to *allow international carriers to pick up passengers at Gatwick, Luton and Stansted en route to America. *
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/aviation/9395933/Airport-price-war-could-benefit-passengers.html

Emirates a380 from London to USA? maybe one day


----------



## I Know

*QATAR AIRWAYS enjoys remarkable success at the 2012 World Airline Awards, winning the top accolade as the Best Airline in the World for the second year running*



> World's Top 10 Airlines - 2012
> 
> 1 QATAR AIRWAYS
> 
> 2 Asiana Airlines
> 
> 3 Singapore Airlines
> 
> 4 Cathay Pacific Airways
> 
> 5 ANA All Nippon Airways
> 
> 6 *Etihad Airways*
> 
> 7 Turkish Airlines
> 
> 8 *Emirates*
> 
> 9 Thai Airways
> 
> 10 Malaysia Airlines


http://www.worldairlineawards.com/


----------



## Slimbo

I Know said:


> http://news-12.com/air-arabia-the-jet-missed-the-runway-on-landing-in-saudi/
> 
> Media blackout hno:
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...s-runway-in-saudi-landing-2012-07-10-1.466532
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/error-40...obDdBg&usg=AFQjCNFohbH4BoNMJWktYocyLmQFLlbthg


Planes reject landings and go around for second attempts all the time, it probably happens across the world at least on a daily basis.


----------



## I Know

Farnborough: Etihad Airways scoops three awards



> Etihad Airways has now won the Best First Class title for three consecutive years. The First Class accolades follow the airline’s previous successes in the Skytrax Best Business Class awards which underlines the airline’s leading premium product position.


http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/fa...ews&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=news_feed


----------



## I Know

*Air Arabia named world’s 2nd best performing airline*



> (Staff Report) / 15 July 2012
> 
> SHARJAH — Air Arabia, the Middle East and North Africa’s first and largest low-cost carrier, has been ranked as the world’s second best performing airline in a study by Aviation Week, the leading global aviation magazine.
> 
> The Top-Performing Airlines (TPA) study ranks the top 10 performing airlines worldwide, based on five different performance categories, including financial and operational performance.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...y/uaebusiness_July155.xml&section=uaebusiness


----------



## I Know

*Air Arabia and flydubai jets in near miss off Dubai*



> ABU DHABI // Two planes carrying more than 250 passengers and crew were involved in a "near miss" off the Dubai coast.
> 
> On-board warning systems alerted the pilots to the danger of collision and advised one to climb and the other to descend. Both planes continued their journeys without incident.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/air-arabia-and-flydubai-jets-in-near-miss-off-dubai


----------



## I Know

*UAE airlines boost Saudi routes ahead of Ramadan*




> UAE carriers have boosted their Ramadan schedules to Saudi Arabia to cater for the annual increase in demand during the Muslim holy month, while travel agents have seen a healthy rise in holiday bookings over the period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates Airline will add 73 additional flights to its Saudi schedule over the Ramadan period, with Jeddah - the gateway for Hajj pilgrimages to Makkah - getting an additional 59 flights


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-airlines-boost-saudi-routes-ahead-of-ramadan-466362.html


----------



## noir-dresses

This move just makes it a lot harder for EK to crack Canada's nut.

http://www.thestar.com/business/art...ty-chief-of-staff-as-vp-of-government-affairs


----------



## Emarati2009

*Real Madrid: Welcome to the Fly-Emirates-Bernabeu!*

http://au.sports.yahoo.com/news/article/-/14279354/real-madrid-welcome-to-the-fly-emirates-bernabeu/


----------



## killerk

*Abu Dhabi's Etihad eyes Vietnam debut in 2013*

By Andy Sambidge
Friday, 20 July 2012 12:26 PM

Etihad Airways said on Friday it will launch daily flights to Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam's commercial capital, in October 2013.
It will be Etihad Airways' sixth destination within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) region, joining Bangkok, Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur, Manila, and Singapore.
The airline said in a statement that the new service is set to meet growing demand from Vietnam's rapidly expanding economy.
.......

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/abu-dhabi-s-etihad-eyes-vietnam-debut-in-2013-466620.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad airways cleared to buy more of virgin Australia*



> By Wam | Published Friday, July 20, 2012
> 
> Etihad Airways has welcomed the decision by the Australian Government to allow the airline to increase its equity stake in Virgin Australia Holdings to a maximum of 10 per cent.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-more-of-virgin-australia-2012-07-20-1.468089


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates opens India discount window*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, July 18, 2012
> 
> Indians looking to welcome their families to Dubai are heaving a sigh of relief as Emirates announced its global sale for the lucrative Asian market.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/emirates-opens-india-discount-window-2012-07-18-1.467836


----------



## Elktest

Acceptance flight frome the A6-EDV yesterday


----------



## Face81

*Tanzania: Emirates, Turkish Airlines to Fly to Kia*

TWO more international carriers, the Emirates and Turkish Airlines plan to launch direct flights to Kilimanjaro International Airport (KIA).

This follows major rehabilitation and maintenance of the airport spearheaded by the Kilimanjaro Airport Development Company (KADCO),the Natural Resources and Tourism Minister, Ambassador Khamis Kagasheki has said.

......

http://allafrica.com/stories/201207260042.html


----------



## firoz bharmal

Good news.....


----------



## killerk

*Qantas and Emirates in talks to set up alliance*

This is big; surprised no one noticed it!!


"Hadeel al Sayegh
Jul 26, 2012 

Australia's loss-making carrier Qantas Airways has confirmed it is in talks with Emirates Airline about a potential alliance.


Such a partnership would mean the Australian airline routing European flights through Dubai instead of Singapore.

The news comes after mounting speculation over the two airlines. Last month, Tim Clark, the chief executive at Emirates, said he was not interested in buying an equity stake in Qantas and would rather consider other forms of commercial arrangements, such as code sharing."........

Source: http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/qantas-and-emirates-in-talks-to-set-up-alliance


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Beautiful Idea....!....but this should not effect Emirates operation in Australia....!

Which one is largest operator in Australia....Emirates,Virgin , Quantas , Singapore or British Airways........?


----------



## noir-dresses

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Beautiful Idea....!....but this should not effect Emirates operation in Australia....!
> 
> Which one is largest operator in Australia....Emirates,Virgin , Quantas , Singapore or British Airways........?


No it won't effect Eks operations in Australia, they are actually adding Adalaide to the network soon.

Qantas/JetStar are by far the largest operator in Australia.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^.......:cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

WOW, this whole Emirates - Qantas tie up is getting even more interesting by the day, especially with Qatar Airways sending mixed messages of maybe joining One World. I copy, pasted this from another forum, the posters name is there, but he never provided the source. A very interesting read, let's see how this all pans out.


OzTennis



Join Date: Oct 2011

Posts: 51 




Qantas and Emirates alliance moves closer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It has been mentioned on here before but a Qantas/Emirates alliance seems to be moving ever closer according to UK and Australian financial press. e.g. Australian Financial Review:

"Qantas Airways is prepared to sever a 17-year partnership with British Airways as part of its effort to form an .alliance with the world’s biggest .international airline, Emirates.

A tie-up with Emirates will hurt Qantas’s relationship with .partners in oneworld, the powerful travel alliance of 11 .airlines it co-founded with British Airways in 1998.

The Australian flag carrier .confirmed yesterday it was in .discussions with Emirates, among “a number of airlines”, over an .alliance.

Sources close to the situation said management at Qantas has accepted that the long-standing BA relationship would be the price of any deal with the Middle Eastern carrier.

As reported exclusively in The Australian Financial Review yesterday, under the deal being discussed Qantas could shift some of its flights on the Kangaroo route to London from transiting via Singapore to the “Falcon route” via Dubai.

The news sent Qantas shares up 9.6 per cent to $1.085, the biggest gain on the ASX 100 Index.

The move by Qantas chief executive Alan Joyce is part of a strategy to shift the premium airline towards an international model based on alliances – a tactic first enunciated in this country by Virgin Australia’s John Borghetti.

Prime Minister Julia Gillard was caught on the hop when asked about the deal yesterday morning, saying Qantas would always remain majority Australian owned because of the limitations of the Qantas Sale Act.

By the end of the day, Canberra sources said the government would not intervene in a commercial .alliance that did not involve Emirates taking equity in Qantas – something that is not under .discussion.

The only relevant approval would have to come from the competition regulator. While the code-share deal with Emirates has not been finalised, both carriers are confident it will be completed in coming months.

A deal with Emirates is expected to jeopardise Qantas’s existing code-share agreement with British Airways, which along with American Airlines and Cathay Pacific were the other founders of oneworld in 1998.

The Australian flag carrier is increasingly less reliant on traditional links with airlines such as British Airways and Cathay Pacific, and more focused on potential tie-ups with the likes of Emirates, China Eastern and soon, it is expected, Chile’s Latam."


----------



## I Know

More Info here guys - Enjoy

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/emirates-skywards/1371961-qantas-emirates-alliance-moves-closer.html


----------



## I Know

*Air Arabia takes 3rd 2012 plane delivery*



> Air Arabia has taken its third aircraft delivery of 2012 and another three aircraft are expected by the end of the year, it was announced on Saturday.
> 
> The Sharjah-based carrier’s 31st aircraft has gone straight into service across its 75-destination network served from the carrier’s main hubs in the UAE, Morocco and Egypt.
> 
> The latest Airbus A320 arrived on schedule from Airbus’ Toulouse facility, marking the delivery of a total of 11 out of 44 A320 aircraft ordered back in 2007. Once completed in 2016, the delivery of the 44 A320 aircraft will more than double the size of Air Arabia’s existing fleet, bringing the airline’s total operating fleet to over 50 aircraft.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...y/uaebusiness_July307.xml&section=uaebusiness


----------



## Elktest

today the delivery flight from the MSN101 A6-EDV 9:00 p.m. local time


----------



## noir-dresses

Looks like BOS is EKs next US destination, still waitling for confirmation.


----------



## Face81

^^We knew that was in the pipeline, however I thought somewhere like ORD or ATL would have taken priority??!!


----------



## Face81

*Dubai airport H1 traffic rises 13.7%*

Abdul Basit / 31 July 2012

Dubai International airport, the world’s fourth busiest hub for international passengers, announced the busiest first half in its history. 28 million passengers passed through its three terminals between January and June this year, its operator Dubai Airports said on Monday.

The airport handled a total of 4.7 million passengers in June, showing a robust growth of 16 per cent from the 4.1 million who passed through the airport in June 2011.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...012/July/aviation_July40.xml&section=aviation


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> ^^We knew that was in the pipeline, however I thought somewhere like ORD or ATL would have taken priority??!!


That's what I was thinking aswel.

Another positive happened yesterday, EK recieved they're 22nd 380 after long delays due to the wing issues. Hopefully all ten new airframes will make it DXB by the end of the year.

Wow, and not to mention C3 is just around the corner.


----------



## I Know

> CIARÁN HANCOCK, Business Affairs Correspondent
> 
> AER LINGUS and Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways have confirmed they have reached a commercial agreement on an interline and code-share arrangement.
> 
> The deal had been revealed by The Irish Times on Monday



http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/finance/2012/0731/1224321154569.html


----------



## I Know

> Dubai International and Abu Dhabi International airports saw passenger traffic increase in the first half of the year as airlines launched new routes and frequencies.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/uae-airports-see-traffic-up-in-first-half-1.1055350


----------



## noir-dresses

Looks like Phuket is also a new EK destination.


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> Looks like Phuket is also a new EK destination.


That would be huge business.


----------



## Elktest

today the First flight A6-EEE MSN112


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> That would be huge business.


http://www.theeksource.com/emirates-to-launch-phuket-service/

confirmed


----------



## I Know

> RAK Airport signs with GAL for new air traffic services
> 
> Posted 27 July 2012 ·
> 
> Abu Dhabi's Global Aerospace Logistics (GAL) and RAK International Airport have joined forces to develop a number of comprehensive air traffic services to ensure the safe operations of commercial and private aircraft operating out of the airport.



http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/ra...ews&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=news_feed


----------



## Guest

noir-dresses said:


> No it won't effect Eks operations in Australia, they are actually adding Adalaide to the network soon.
> 
> Qantas/JetStar are by far the largest operator in Australia.


They are EK are wonderful and they are welcome, Qantas just does not go where you want. You get on EK and you are in DXB and you can stay or go to Europe fast. Qantas is a drama.

The only thing that is wrong is EK does not use the A380 into Brisbane, only Sydney and then Melbourne, which is totally wrong and unfair.

Having said that, one of the 777's flys over my place, the evening one not the morning one. I look forward to flying on them though again Brisbane should have the A380 Emirates poured cold water on it, they obviously only care about Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## noir-dresses

Brisbane_Rulz said:


> They are EK are wonderful and they are welcome, Qantas just does not go where you want. You get on EK and you are in DXB and you can stay or go to Europe fast. Qantas is a drama.
> 
> The only thing that is wrong is EK does not use the A380 into Brisbane, only Sydney and then Melbourne, which is totally wrong and unfair.
> 
> Having said that, one of the 777's flys over my place, the evening one not the morning one. I look forward to flying on them though again Brisbane should have the A380 Emirates poured cold water on it, they obviously only care about Sydney and Melbourne.


Don't worry in time I'm sure all of EKs flights into Australia will use the Super Jumbo.


----------



## Emarati2009

EK A380 land at Amsterdam Schiphol airport


----------



## VCollaborator

*Go-around (landing aborted) by Emirates at DXB due to strong wind*






The video also gives a good aerial view of the Airport Expo site.


----------



## I Know

*Air France-KLM says in talks to "co-operate" with Etihad*



> Air France-KLM is in talks to tie up with Etihad Airways but denied it involved an exchange of stakes in either carrier, the chairman and CEO told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We are looking at how we can co-operate with Etihad," Air France-KLM chairman and CEO Jean-Cyril Spinetta said on Tuesday. He declined to comment in detail on the talks but told Reuters any deal would not involve exchanging stakes.
> 
> Last month an Etihad spokesperson said the airline “rejected reports it is in talks to buy a stake in Air France-KLM”.



http://www.arabianbusiness.com/air-france-klm-says-in-talks--co-operate-with-etihad-468159.html


----------



## ua_emirates

guys plz vote for emirates :

1. Click on this link (http://on.fb.me/OCsMmv) 
2. Click on the Photo 
3. Like it and share it
The Emirates A380 in another special livery highlighting the U.S. Open in New York City.


----------



## I Know

> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, has opened a new sales kiosk in the Muscat City Centre for the Holy month of Ramadan. The new sales kiosk is aimed at keeping pace with the ever growing demand for air travel from the Sultanate during this period.



http://www.abudhabicityguide.com/news/news-details.asp?newsid=10328&newstype=Local News


----------



## I Know

*Emirates’ 178 aircraft flying*



> KARACHI —Emirates Airline had the pleasure of hosting an Arabic themed lftar/dinner in honour of the media representatives in Karachi.
> It was an opportunity for the recently- appointed Vice-President Pakistan Mr. Khalid Bardan to meet with local media. Emirates believes it is important to acknowledge and support the positive response it receives from local media and described this event as an amicable opportunity to renew its appreciation towards the media, in recognition of their noble mission and vital role in society, says a press release. Speaking on the occasion, Bardan said that Emirates would like to thank you all for your outstanding and continuous support to the airline. Acknowledging the role of media and its power to reach out to any individual around the world through its diversified channels, he added.


http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...ness/05-Aug-2012/emirates-178-aircraft-flying


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.theeksource.com/emirates-b777-300er-a6-egx-first-flight/

Emirates B777-300ER A6-EGX First Flight.

This will be the 75th 77W.


----------



## ua_emirates

Emirates is calling on you again to vote for our Emirates A380, its agains Lufthansa this time. All you need to do is:

1. Click on this link: http://on.fb.me/MYlzxC
2. ‘Like Emirates’ photo 
3. Share the photo with your friends


----------



## I Know

Etihad flies into record books for July cargo

http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...etihad-flies-into-record-books-for-july-cargo


----------



## I Know

*RAK Airways will not return to Vienna*










http://austrianaviation.net/news-re...ak-airways-kehrt-nicht-nach-wien-zurueck.html


----------



## I Know

*Air Arabia's shares lift off with profits*











> Shares in Air Arabia yesterday soared to the highest level since April after the budget airline based in Sharjah posted better than expected profits and a big rise in passenger numbers for the three months to the end of June.


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...tion/air-arabias-shares-lift-off-with-profits


----------



## Elktest

the left Emirates MSN106 A6-EDY its coming out the paint shop in the middle today firstflight MSN108 A6-EEA and the right its MSN109 A6-EEB


----------



## I Know

Air Arabia Q2 profit surges 31% despite ME challenges



> Abdul Basit / 8 August 2012
> 
> Air Arabia said on Tuesday it recorded a 31 per cent increase in net profit in the second quarter of the year over same period last year despite political challenges in the Middle East.
> 
> The low-cost carrier declared a net profit of Dh66 million for June quarter compared to Dh51 million in same quarter last year.
> 
> The Sharjah-based carrier’s financial results beat analyst forecasts as two analysts had forecast profit of Dh52.5 million and Dh51 million in a Reuters’ poll.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins.../August/aviation_August6.xml&section=aviation


----------



## I Know

> Dubai to be world's fastest growing air hub in Aug
> 
> The Middle East, and Dubai in particular, is forecast to drive growth in global aviation demand in August, according to new data.
> 
> Air capacity around the world is set to show a two percent increase this month, with the biggest growth in long-haul traffic seen in the UAE and Dubai in particular, new figures from flight schedule data market leader OAG showed.
> 
> Dubai, with its 12 percent increase in flight operations and 14 percent increase in seat capacity, is also showing the fastest growth among the major global air hubs, OAG added.



http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-be-world-s-fastest-growing-air-hub-in-aug--469337.html


----------



## Emarati2009

*Fly Emirates to launch flights to Arbil*



> Arbil (IraqiNews.com) -UAE Fly Emirate Company announced that “The Company will launch flights to Arbil province on Sunday.”
> 
> In a press conference held in Arbil, the Regional Director of the Fly Emirates, Haitham al-Batawi, said that “The Company, after launching its flights between the United Arab Emirates and each of Baghdad and Basra, decided to start the flights to Arbil province.”
> 
> He noted “There will be three flights from the UAE to Erbil.”


http://www.iraqinews.com/features/fly-emirates-to-launch-flights-to-arbil/


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates Airlines To Resume Flights To Tripoli, Libya*



> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates -- The Middle East's biggest airline plans to restart flights to the Libyan capital, joining a growing number of carriers returning to Tripoli since the end of the country's civil war.
> 
> Dubai-based airline Emirates said Monday it would resume Tripoli flights four times a week starting October 29. It stopped flying to Libya in February 2011 because of violence there during the uprising that eventually deposed Moammar Gadhafi.
> 
> Another UAE carrier, Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways, began flying to Tripoli earlier this year. Alitalia and British Airways are among the other carriers that have resumed Tripoli flights.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...e-to-resume-flights-to-tripoli_n_1772591.html


----------



## I Know

Nice updates, thanks


----------



## I Know

*Emirates Airline hosts Arabic themed Iftar dinner*



> It was an opportunity for the recently appointed Vice President Pakistan, Mr. Khalid Bardan, to meet with local media. Emirates believes it is important to acknowledge and support the positive response it receives from local media and described this event as an amicable opportunity to renew its appreciation towards the media, in recognition of their noble mission and vital role in society.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, Mr. Bardan said: “Emirates would like to thank you all for your outstanding and continuous support to the airline.”
> 
> 
> Acknowledging the role of media and its power to reach out to any individual around the world through its diversified channels, he added


http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-3-124697-Emirates-Airline-hosts-Arabic-themed-Iftar-dinner


----------



## killerk

*RAK Airways to launch its first domestic flight to Abu Dhabi*

United Arab Emirates: 6 hours ago

Since its relaunch in October 2010, RAK Airways, one of the flagship carriers of the United Arab Emirates, has worked on building passenger numbers, filling 250,000 seats in 2011, while gradually expanding its destination network to Africa, Middle East and Asia.

At a press Iftar, recently, RAK Airways Acting CEO, John Brayford announced the airline's strategic plan to land in Abu Dhabi, bringing the capital closer to the residents of Ras Al Khaimah and Northern Emirates..............

Source: http://www.ameinfo.com/rak-airways-launch-domestic-flight-abu-309128


----------



## I Know

*Etihad goes daily on Brisbane route* 


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-goes-daily-on-brisbane-route-470120.html


----------



## I Know

*Eid timing puts dent in travel agents' books*



> "The Eid period has always been a busy time for Emirates with a large volume of passengers travelling overseas to spend time with family and friends," said Badr Abbas, Emirates' vice president of commercial sales UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Outbound bookings from Dubai over this period are extremely strong to numerous destinations across our network, including the Middle East, Istanbul, Bangkok, Germany, London, Spain, Lisbon, India and Kuala Lumpur," he said.
> 
> Emirates is offering 20 per cent off flights to destinations in Europe, Africa the Middle East, Far East and the Indian subcontinent, with seats as low as Dh1,070 in economy class for a return flight from Dubai to Kuwait and Dh3,100 return in business from Dubai to Chennai, Kochi and Kozhikode in India.
> 
> "Emirates fares are developed based on a number of factors including product, destination, flight times and available seats at the time of booking," Mr Abbas said.
> 
> A flydubai spokeswoman said Eid Al Fitr was one of the busiest times of the year for the budget airline.
> 
> "Eid is one of our busiest seasons and this year is no different as travellers take advantage of the public holiday to jet away to cooler climates," she said.


http://www.thenational.ae/featured-...s/eid-timing-puts-dent-in-travel-agents-books


----------



## noir-dresses

http://a380production.com/

Emirates is expected to take delivery of their twenty-third A380 (MSN103) later this week.

She will wear the civilian registration A6-EDW, and is expected to be operating her first revenue flight, before the month is out.


----------



## I Know

Air Arabia posts record passenger numbers in July 










http://www.arabianbusiness.com/air-arabia-posts-record-passenger-numbers-in-july-470288.html


----------



## I Know

MSN107 - Ready for September delivery




Elktest said:


> the left Emirates MSN106 A6-EDY its coming out the paint shop in the middle today firstflight MSN108 A6-EEA and the right its MSN109 A6-EEB


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.ila-berlin.de/ila2012/home/index_e.cfm

The Berlin Airshow, or ILA is just around the corner running from 11th-16th of September 2012.

Lets not forget what happened two years ago with EKs surprise order for 30 Super Jumbo's.

With the new airport opening up, and rumors of more 380 orders in the pipe lines I have a huntch Mr Clark, and the gang have something up they're sleeve.


----------



## I Know

*RAK Int'l Airport sees 78% passenger growth in Q2*
by ASC Staff on Aug 21, 2012 



> Ras Al Khaimah International Airport has seen a 78 per cent growth in passengers in the second quarter of 2012 compared to the same period last year


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7890-rak-intl-airport-sees-78-passenger-growth-in-q2/


----------



## I Know

Etihad ups Virgin stake to 6.1%



> Etihad Airways’ has almost doubled its stake in Virgin Australia Holdings in the last two months.
> 
> Virgin, in a regulatory filing to the Australian Stock Exchange, confirmed that the Abu Dhabi-based airline has purchased 24,000 more shares valued at A$10.63 million from the market to raise its stake to 6.1 per cent.
> 
> In a five-page letter, the owners of Virgin Australia said that Etihad has made purchases in the period from July 24 to August 17 to strengthen its stake.
> 
> Etihad on June 6 announced that it had acquired a 3.6 per cent holding in the airline. It purchased 1.4 per cent more shares from then until July 19 to take its holding to five per cent
> 
> Saj Ahmad, chief analyst at London-based StrategicAero Research, said Etihad’s increased stake in Virgin Australia will continue to make headlines .


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...ness_August91.xml&section=internationbusiness


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.ila-berlin.de/ila2012/home/index_e.cfm
> 
> The Berlin Airshow, or ILA is just around the corner running from 11th-16th of September 2012.
> 
> Lets not forget what happened two years ago with EKs surprise order for 30 Super Jumbo's.
> 
> With the new airport opening up, and rumors of more 380 orders in the pipe lines I have a huntch Mr Clark, and the gang have something up they're sleeve.


They could order more A380's, but I doubt they will make new orders, especially since their demands weren't met for more access to Germany two years ago.

btw, any news on that Qantas - Emirates deal?


----------



## I Know

Some updates here - 

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/emir...ates-new-routes-changes-118.html#post19143903


----------



## I Know

Etihad airways to fly daily to Casablanca

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...gust/transport_August33.xml&section=transport

This could be a good move, also Tokyo flights to be increased


----------



## killerk

*Etihad, Alitalia to start Abu Dhabi-Rome flights*

Staff Report Published: 17:38 August 23, 2012

Abu Dhabi: Etihad Airways and Italian carrier Alitalia on Thursday announced that direct Rome-Abu Dhabi flights will commence on December 1.
Subject to government approvals, Alitalia will operate the four weekly flights using an Airbus A330 aircraft in conjunction with codeshare partner Etihad Airways. The flights, with seating capacity for 230 passengers, will operate on a split schedule, ensuring maximum connectivity over Etihad Airways’ Abu Dhabi hub......

Source: http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-alitalia-to-start-abu-dhabi-rome-flights-1.1065150


----------



## I Know

^^ Great news


----------



## killerk

^^I like how Etihad has been aggressively pursuing codeshares in the continents Europe and Australia...They need to do it in Asia (Far-east) as well....Connect passengers from the heartland of Asia who want to travel to Middle East and Europe...!!! Get Singapore (who are terminating services in October), Thai and Malaysian to fly to AUH as well...!!


----------



## I Know

*Etihad to go daily on Tokyo route*

^^Maybe they will extend the codeshare with ANA for asia to cover more of the region, eitherway its a smart move 



> Etihad Airways will fly daily between Abu Dhabi and Tokyo from April 2013.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi-based airline launched five flights a week to Tokyo’s Narita airport in March 2010, in conjunction with codeshare partner ANA. The service will go daily between the two cities from April 2.
> 
> Etihad CEO James Hogan said: “Since launching, we have been proud to say that we were the first Middle Eastern carrier to operate to Tokyo, and as expected there has been a high volume of traffic on the route, particularly from business travellers.


http://www.abtn.co.uk/news/2317755-etihad-go-daily-tokyo-route


----------



## eghaedi

killerk said:


> ^^I like how Etihad has been aggressively pursuing codeshares in the continents Europe and Australia...They need to do it in Asia (Far-east) as well....Connect passengers from the heartland of Asia who want to travel to Middle East and Europe...!!! Get Singapore (who are terminating services in October), Thai and Malaysian to fly to AUH as well...!!


I'm still not convinced with Etihad's business model. Etihad has grown in size and fleet, and still makes no profit after almost ten years of operation. I know that they are very well supported financially, but there has to be a return for such massive investments. Things may get worse for aviation industry, if crude prices continue to stay above 100$, and EU continues the carbon tax on airlines. and Yes codesharing is a good strategy to follow, but the question is can this strategy resolve all the challenges ahead.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/perths-new-domestic-terminal-to-open-in-early-2013-375768/

I'm sure EK will take advantage once Perth has the capability to handle the 380 soon.


----------



## I Know

Insiders Point To Etihad Airways’ Dissatisfaction With Air Berlin

http://www.aviationweek.com/Article.aspx?id=/article-xml/avd_08_24_2012_p05-01-489054.xml


----------



## Elktest

MSN108 A6-EEA


----------



## Elktest

Emirates Hub in Hamburg


----------



## Face81

*Dubai July passenger traffic climbs 6 pct y/y*

DUBAI, Sept 5 | Wed Sep 5, 2012 3:20am EDT

(Reuters) - Passenger traffic at Dubai International Airport climbed 6.0 percent from a year earlier in July, with monthly traffic surpassing 5 million passengers for the first time, Dubai Airports said on Wednesday.

The airport, one of the world's busiest, handled 5.01 million passengers in July, up from 4.72 million in July 2011.

Annual growth slowed from June's 16.0 percent, however, because of the impact on traffic of the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which began in July this year and affected Gulf and Middle East routes.

.......


http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/05/emirates-airport-july-idUSL6E8K51ED20120905


----------



## AsianDragons

qatar has announced resumption of flights to yangon,myanmar will etihad or emirates have intentions of flying there too,

any chances of phnom penh or siem reap, cambodia anytime soon, emirates staff visited cambodia recently but made no annoucement of any time frame for flights


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...egal-alcohol-limit-for-flight-attendants.html

Boozy Flight Attendant, guess she had a great night at Zinc Bar the night before.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/boeing-upholds-777x-end-decade-service-entry-376096/

Some interesting news regarding EK, and the 777X program.


----------



## noir-dresses

Is any body going to the ILA show next week ? If yes let me know cause I'm going aswel. Would be great if we could put a few people together from the forum.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

BREAKING NEWS

http://www.ausbt.com.au/qantas-emirates-alliance-to-begin-april-2013


----------



## Emarati2009

*#77 Boeing 777-300ER - A6-EGY*


----------



## Slimbo

It's a tall building but I wouldn't classify it as aviation...


----------



## Emarati2009

*Qantas to fly into Dubai in major alliance with Emirates Airline*










Qantas, the struggling Australian airline, has signed a deal with Emirates Airline to move the hub for all of its European flights to Dubai and to embark on a 10-year route-sharing deal in the highly competitive market between Australia and Europe.

Under the agreement, signed today in Sydney, the two airlines plan “a new global aviation partnership”, promising passengers, “a seamless international and Australian network, exclusive frequent flyer benefits and world‐class travel experiences.”

.....


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...dubai-in-major-alliance-with-emirates-airline


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.qantasandemirates.com/index.html

A little video ragarding the tie up.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Qantas + Emirates*

more pics


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I dunno how I feel about this Qantas- Emirates deal. DXB is just going to get more busier, and the lounges at Terminal 3 are going to become even busier than they already are. I hope they make the business class lounge in concourse 3 big enough for the amount of passengers that will be arriving. 
Moreover, how are Emirates going to benefit from this? 

Also, they are expecting British Airways and Qatar Airways to sign a deal soon, so its looks like all 3 major gulf airlines are doing things to capture more of the Australian international market.


----------



## noir-dresses

Another interesting bit of information was released today. Tim Clark mentioned that EK will be adding a new tier which will be higher than Gold, might be platinum.

Lets wait, and see what it will be, and how many tier miles are required to achieve this.


----------



## killerk

^^Finally I can say this...."Emirates is going the Etihad way!!!!"


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^Finally I can say this...."Emirates is going the Etihad way!!!!"


Well sort of, but Etihad buys small stakes in small airlines, whereas Emirates hasn't bought any stake in Qantas.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE set to place $224bn worth of plane orders to 2031*



> by Andy Sambidge on Sep 6, 2012
> 
> The UAE is forecast to emerge as the world’s third single biggest market for new aircraft deliveries with total orders worth $223.9bn to 2031, Airbus said on Wednesday.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-7950-uae-set-to-place-224bn-worth-of-plane-orders-to-2031/


----------



## firoz bharmal

Emirates + Qantas= Good News .....and ........Double Impact.......!


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.airbus.com/innovation/future-by-airbus/smarter-skies/

Airbus put this out yesterday, the future concept for 2050.

I can actually see this design at DWC one day.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Three-hour journey from Abu Dhabi to RAK cut to 45 minutes - by air*



> The National staff | Oct 4, 2012
> 
> RAK Airways started flights from Abu Dhabi to Ras Al Khaimah yesterday.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...rom-abu-dhabi-to-rak-cut-to-45-minutes-by-air


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^I like that design much better than the previous design since I was getting sick of the same type of concourse design Dubai Airports seems to like most; I suppose though, that the concourses at DXB are good because there is constraints on space there, and all three concourses look the same.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ +1 ......New Design is complicated....but I like it....!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

UAE Vice-President inspects Dubai Airport

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/government/uae-vice-president-inspects-dubai-airport-1.1085396

Finally the Sheikh has visited the airport and told them to improve the amount of passport control desks open! If he had visited during the peak hours, then he would have been quite disappointed with way Dubai Airports has been doing things.


----------



## noir-dresses

Knowing how big DWCs landmass will be, if you take a better look at that middle circular part of the main Concourse I'm judging that will have on huge retail part that could match Dubai Mall one day.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^
Well, I think that would be a little too large for an airport duty free. It will probably have a very large shopping area, but not as big as Dubai Mall.


----------



## Face81

Finally Paul Griffiths admits that he is unclear on what will happen with DXB. Closing it completely was/is/always will be a ridiculous idea given the billions of dollars pumped into the infrastructure. Dubai needs two airports and we now have clear confirmation that Paul is not as well linked into the discussions among the higher echelons of Dubai's power's that be as he would like 



> Meanwhile, operations started at Dubai World Central (DWC), the new airport in the west of Dubai. Designed to host 150 million passengers until 2030, DWC has ambitions to become the largest airport in the world. "It is not yet clear if the old Dubai International Airport will move to DWC or if only some airlines will be shifted there," said Dubai Airport CEO Paul Griffiths.
> 
> Full story: http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/736327.shtml


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> Finally Paul Griffiths admits that he is unclear on what will happen with DXB. Closing it completely was/is/always will be a ridiculous idea given the billions of dollars pumped into the infrastructure. Dubai needs two airports and we now have clear confirmation that Paul is not as well linked into the discussions among the higher echelons of Dubai's power's that be as he would like


Yeah, DXB has world class facilities and with all the money they've poured into new facilities, it would be silly to just abandon it all and move to a new airport. Remember the crazy "shopping mall" idea? :nuts: To be honest with you, I don't know why they are expanding Terminal 2 and building concourse 4; they could easily just begin construction of the first phase of DWC and move all international airlines there. That would leave DXB in the hands of Emirates alone, and they could choose to organise and operate the airport in any way they want to best suit there needs. And I'm sure a 90 million+ capacity at DXB will be enough for at least another 15 years for Emirates. And when/ if Emirates exceeds capacity at DXB, then they can move some operations to DWC and have passengers transfer between the airports by a high speed train. 
This sounds much more feasible than investing so much money in DXB now, and then investing even more money into DWC and leaving the future of DXB uncertain. We all know that their original plan of building an airport city with a population of 900,000 and an airport with a capacity of 160 million is not practical. And they should have learned from the recession that they shouldn't be over ambitious, otherwise DWC might end up being a big white elephant, and a huge waste of money. The idea that an airport with a capacity of 160 million passengers being only used by international airlines and FlyDubai and only growing "organically" seems silly. An airport with a capacity of 50 million maximum, could do the same thing. 

I'd like to know how Tim Clark feels about this issue, since he seems much more wise (and influential) than Paul Griffiths, although I think he would have retired by the time DWC opens.


----------



## noir-dresses

I thought about this many, many times, and the only logical choice would be to still use DXB when DWC is finished.

With the way LCCs are expanding these days I honestly believe FlyDubai could pull off DXB to them selves. Look at the way Air Asia, Indigo, Lion Air are expanding with a few hundred aircraft orders. The region/population around Dubai could justify an LCC of that size.

I also wouldn't expand T2, and build a Concourse D. They could of easily built the International Terminal/Concourse at DWC because at this moment the only airline they really have a tie up with is Qantas, so move them all sooner than later.

Concourse A,B, and C is all FlyDubai needs for future use, don't waste money with a Concourse D, and once every thing moves to DWC you can even knock down T2, and use the land for something else.

My two cents.


----------



## AltinD

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> UAE Vice-President inspects Dubai Airport
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/government/uae-vice-president-inspects-dubai-airport-1.1085396
> 
> Finally the Sheikh has visited the airport and told them to improve the amount of passport control desks open! *If he had visited during the peak hours, then he would have been quite disappointed *with way Dubai Airports has been doing things.


:yes:


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yeah, DXB has world class facilities and with all the money they've poured into new facilities, it would be silly to just abandon it all and move to a new airport. Remember the crazy "shopping mall" idea? :nuts: To be honest with you, I don't know why they are expanding Terminal 2 and building concourse 4; they could easily just begin construction of the first phase of DWC and move all international airlines there. That would leave DXB in the hands of Emirates alone, and they could choose to organise and operate the airport in any way they want to best suit there needs. And I'm sure a 90 million+ capacity at DXB will be enough for at least another 15 years for Emirates. And when/ if Emirates exceeds capacity at DXB, then they can move some operations to DWC and have passengers transfer between the airports by a high speed train.
> This sounds much more feasible than investing so much money in DXB now, and then investing even more money into DWC and leaving the future of DXB uncertain. We all know that their original plan of building an airport city with a population of 900,000 and an airport with a capacity of 160 million is not practical. And they should have learned from the recession that they shouldn't be over ambitious, otherwise DWC might end up being a big white elephant, and a huge waste of money. The idea that an airport with a capacity of 160 million passengers being only used by international airlines and FlyDubai and only growing "organically" seems silly. An airport with a capacity of 50 million maximum, could do the same thing.
> 
> I'd like to know how Tim Clark feels about this issue, since he seems much more wise (and influential) than Paul Griffiths, although I think he would have retired by the time DWC opens.





noir-dresses said:


> I thought about this many, many times, and the only logical choice would be to still use DXB when DWC is finished.
> 
> With the way LCCs are expanding these days I honestly believe FlyDubai could pull off DXB to them selves. Look at the way Air Asia, Indigo, Lion Air are expanding with a few hundred aircraft orders. The region/population around Dubai could justify an LCC of that size.
> 
> I also wouldn't expand T2, and build a Concourse D. They could of easily built the International Terminal/Concourse at DWC because at this moment the only airline they really have a tie up with is Qantas, so move them all sooner than later.
> 
> Concourse A,B, and C is all FlyDubai needs for future use, don't waste money with a Concourse D, and once every thing moves to DWC you can even knock down T2, and use the land for something else.
> 
> My two cents.



The plan appears to be moving in the direction of EK dominating air traffic at DXB and it seems like a logical move to squeeze out other airlines at some stage, starting with Fly Dubai once they outgrow T2 (F)

Dubai needs two airports, full stop. I think Paul is just waking up to the reality of the facts at hand.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I thought about this many, many times, and the only logical choice would be to still use DXB when DWC is finished.
> 
> With the way LCCs are expanding these days I honestly believe FlyDubai could pull off DXB to them selves. Look at the way Air Asia, Indigo, Lion Air are expanding with a few hundred aircraft orders. The region/population around Dubai could justify an LCC of that size.
> 
> I also wouldn't expand T2, and build a Concourse D. They could of easily built the International Terminal/Concourse at DWC because at this moment the only airline they really have a tie up with is Qantas, so move them all sooner than later.
> 
> Concourse A,B, and C is all FlyDubai needs for future use, don't waste money with a Concourse D, and once every thing moves to DWC you can even knock down T2, and use the land for something else.
> 
> My two cents.


Well, although this sounds more feasible, it wouldn't make sense to give FlyDubai an airport with terminals designed to handle A380's and B777 aircraft. FlyDubai doesn't need such huge facilities; all it requires is a simple budget terminal similar to what they have at Asian airports for LCC's. 

Yeah, and they could have just moved FlyDubai and other airlines to DWC in the next 2 years, since most infrastructure is already built there. I don't know why they are so reluctant to move to DWC. They've built a passenger terminal there which is just collecting dust, and some cargo flights have moved there, which is another reason why DXB's cargo traffic growth has been flat this year, along with the fact that less cargo is being transported due to the slowdown in the global economy. 
Another benefit of having Emirates solely operate from DXB, which was discussed last year, was that there would be less capacity constraints on the 2 runway's at DXB. 



Face81 said:


> The plan appears to be moving in the direction of EK dominating air traffic at DXB and it seems like a logical move to squeeze out other airlines at some stage, starting with Fly Dubai once they outgrow T2 (F)
> 
> Dubai needs two airports, full stop. I think Paul is just waking up to the reality of the facts at hand.


Dubai needs two airports, BUT it doesn't need two mega airports. DXB and a smaller airport at DWC would be more practical in the long term. Perhaps, if there is need for more capacity at DWC, then they can easily expand it when there is demand for it. There is no need to build giant airport if there is no demand for it. At the moment Emirates carriers 35 million passengers annually, and when all of their current aircraft orders arrive by 2020, I'm estimating they'll be carrying 70 - 80 million passengers by then, which DXB will still be able to accommodate if Emirates is the only airline based there.


----------



## noir-dresses

Dubai Airport expects around 57 million pax if not more to pass through it this year. I'm really impressed with the amount of those pax who will actually make Dubai they're end destination, or at least spend a few days there before moving on.

If Dubai had more than 9 million tourists last year I would say the majority of them flew in through DXB which in airport numbers is 18 million when we consider them using the airport to leave again. Lets say another 5-10 million locals who reside/work in Dubai also used the airport for work/leisure purposes, That makes more than 50 percent of the pax using DXB Original Destination pax which is great for a hub city.

I honestly can't see hubs like Frankfurt with those kinds of OD numbers. The great thing is EK, and DAA will keep expanding, and Dubai keeps adding hotel room capacity every year.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Well, although this sounds more feasible, it wouldn't make sense to give FlyDubai an airport with terminals designed to handle A380's and B777 aircraft. FlyDubai doesn't need such huge facilities; all it requires is a simple budget terminal similar to what they have at Asian airports for LCC's.
> 
> Yeah, and they could have just moved FlyDubai and other airlines to DWC in the next 2 years, since most infrastructure is already built there. I don't know why they are so reluctant to move to DWC. They've built a passenger terminal there which is just collecting dust, and some cargo flights have moved there, which is another reason why DXB's cargo traffic growth has been flat this year, along with the fact that less cargo is being transported due to the slowdown in the global economy.
> Another benefit of having Emirates solely operate from DXB, which was discussed last year, was that there would be less capacity constraints on the 2 runway's at DXB.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai needs two airports, BUT it doesn't need two mega airports. DXB and a smaller airport at DWC would be more practical in the long term. Perhaps, if there is need for more capacity at DWC, then they can easily expand it when there is demand for it. There is no need to build giant airport if there is no demand for it. At the moment Emirates carriers 35 million passengers annually, and when all of their current aircraft orders arrive by 2020, I'm estimating they'll be carrying 70 - 80 million passengers by then, which DXB will still be able to accommodate if Emirates is the only airline based there.


I have a feeling that we can expect exactly that to happen. DXB will be taken over by EK at some point, while everyone else will be edged out to DWC. I am sure that was an idea that was floated a few years ago.


----------



## luv2bebrown

as a case study, how did Cathay Pacific move its operations from Kai Tak to Chek Lap Kok? Cathay is also a hub and spoke model... so looking at that move would unveil the key to the massively disruptive task of moving EK to DWC.

Infrastructure is not the issue, its the logistics of passenger/baggage/cargo transfer from one airport to the other that would be the challenge to a phased EK transfer to DWC.


----------



## AppleMac

Cathay moved their total operation overnight to the new airport - it would be a good model for EK to follow when/if the time comes.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Dubai Airport expects around 57 million pax if not more to pass through it this year. I'm really impressed with the amount of those pax who will actually make Dubai they're end destination, or at least spend a few days there before moving on.
> 
> If Dubai had more than 9 million tourists last year I would say the majority of them flew in through DXB which in airport numbers is 18 million when we consider them using the airport to leave again. Lets say another 5-10 million locals who reside/work in Dubai also used the airport for work/leisure purposes, That makes more than 50 percent of the pax using DXB Original Destination pax which is great for a hub city.
> 
> I honestly can't see hubs like Frankfurt with those kinds of OD numbers. The great thing is EK, and DAA will keep expanding, and Dubai keeps adding hotel room capacity every year.


Wow, I never thought about it like that. This year, they'll probably have 10 million tourists visiting, which would mean 20 million passenger movements at DXB, which means tourists contribute to around 35% of DXB's traffic. But it should be noted that this does include passengers which Emirates puts into hotels for a few hours if their stopover is long, but I'm sure that's a small amount. 

I'd be interested to see what the OD figures for airports like LHR and CDG are? LHR and CDG might have many passengers just transiting through the airport, but they probably also have a large amount of OD traffic. 




Face81 said:


> I have a feeling that we can expect exactly that to happen. DXB will be taken over by EK at some point, while everyone else will be edged out to DWC. I am sure that was an idea that was floated a few years ago.


Yeah this seems most likely, but DWC is planned to open in 2025 or later, and by then, DXB's facilities might have gotten old and worn out. Like, T1 would be 25 years old by then, C2 would be 17 years, and C3 would be 13, which seems quite old for Emirates' standards. Wouldn't they rather give Emirates a new facilities? This may be a very minor issue, but if Emirates invests so much into there onobard product, then it would make sense that passengers also have an excellent experience when transiting. 



luv2bebrown said:


> as a case study, how did Cathay Pacific move its operations from Kai Tak to Chek Lap Kok? Cathay is also a hub and spoke model... so looking at that move would unveil the key to the massively disruptive task of moving EK to DWC.


Well, when HKG opened, they had big technical problems, and many things went wrong. You can't open such big things all at once. Even Terminal 5 at Heathrow, which is half the size of T3 at DXB, had such big problems and was an embarrassment for BA and BAA and BA was just moving from one terminal to another. But Emirates moving to DXB would be a huge shift.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Etihad flies towards 10 million passengers in 2012 as revenues soar

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...0-million-passengers-in-2012-as-revenues-soar

Great figures for an airline with a fleet of only 67 aircraft. Looks like I was wrong about Hogan not knowing what he's doing, cause clearly those stakes and multiple code share agreements seem to be really helping EY fill those aircraft.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

This is some very interesting news! 

'Game-changing' deal for Etihad and Air France-KLM

http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...e-changing-deal-for-etihad-and-air-france-klm

This deal could be as extensive as the Qantas - Emirates partnership. Its been speculated for a few months now, and I think I read somewhere, that Air France will code share on flights to India and will also codeshare on Air Berlin flights. So, Air France will fly passengers to AUH, and then passengers will fly to other destinations with Etihad.


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Etihad flies towards 10 million passengers in 2012 as revenues soar
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/business/...0-million-passengers-in-2012-as-revenues-soar
> 
> Great figures for an airline with a fleet of only 67 aircraft. Looks like I was wrong about Hogan not knowing what he's doing, cause clearly those stakes and multiple code share agreements seem to be really helping EY fill those aircraft.


But what about profitability? Filling aircraft is easy if you consistently undercut fares. I'll be impressed only when they can consistently drive _*significant*_ profits.


----------



## luv2bebrown

AppleMac said:


> Cathay moved their total operation overnight to the new airport - it would be a good model for EK to follow when/if the time comes.


I guess if they fly out their morning outbound wave from DXB, and have all their afternoon inbound wave come into DWC, I can see how they can pull off a same day operations shift to DWC. The connecting passengers from the inbound afternoon wave would be able to connect just fine. For those odd timed flights, they could offer a massive bus service between the airports for just that day.


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Well, when HKG opened, they had big technical problems, and many things went wrong. You can't open such big things all at once. Even Terminal 5 at Heathrow, which is half the size of T3 at DXB, had such big problems and was an embarrassment for BA and BAA and BA was just moving from one terminal to another. But Emirates moving to DXB would be a huge shift.


I know about the T5 issues. But what kind of problems did HKG face?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> I know about the T5 issues. But what kind of problems did HKG face?


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7318540.stm

http://www.nytimes.com/1998/07/14/opinion/14iht-edbow.t_0.html

I think you can read more about it, if you read about the History of the airport. 



luv2bebrown said:


> But what about profitability? Filling aircraft is easy if you consistently undercut fares. I'll be impressed only when they can consistently drive _*significant*_ profits.


Good point. And some of their flights are quite empty even after low fares. Even Qatar Airways does that too, and I've been on many flights with them, where most seats were empty even to very popular destinations like London. I remember a few years ago, they had a buy one flight and get one free offer. It was really great . Don't know how both Etihad and Qatar Airways can continue to operate like that, but I suppose money isn't an issue for their owners.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Well, Etihad and Air France/ KLM have announced this partnership, but its nothing special. Nothing close to the Qantas/ Emirates partnership. 

http://corporate.airfrance.com/en/p...ways-and-airberlin-announce-new-partnerships/


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Well, Etihad and Air France/ KLM have announced this partnership, but its nothing special. Nothing close to the Qantas/ Emirates partnership.
> 
> http://corporate.airfrance.com/en/p...ways-and-airberlin-announce-new-partnerships/


It is bigger if you see it from a European perspective!!! Kind of a "kick in the rear" for Lufthansa!!


----------



## Shad

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Well, Etihad and Air France/ KLM have announced this partnership, but its nothing special. Nothing close to the Qantas/ Emirates partnership.
> 
> http://corporate.airfrance.com/en/p...ways-and-airberlin-announce-new-partnerships/


Its very special to etihad and KLM air france .. emirates have different partnership with qantas, etihad has adifferent with KLM air france, what's so special is how will it fill etihad/emirates needs..


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> It is bigger if you see it from a European perspective!!! Kind of a "kick in the rear" for Lufthansa!!


Good Point. Feel kind of bad for them, especially since they are a very good airline, better than Emirates in Y class, but they're still behind in F and J. Also, they're entertainment really needs to be changed, but other than that, they are still trying to compete against the Gulf airlines.


----------



## Slimbo

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-airports-runways-closure-affects-50-flights-1.1087334



> Dubai Airports said the closure of both runways at Dubai International at 6:45am resulted in the diversion of 50 flights to a number of airports in the region including Dubai World Central, Al Ain, Doha Abu Dhabi, Dammam, Muscat and Bahrain among others.
> 
> "The closures were caused by the loss of power to a critical runway backup system required during foggy conditions. Runway operations were restored at 8:30am. Dubai Airports is working with airlines, air traffic and ground services staff to restore operations, clear the backlog and limit customer inconvenience," according to Dubai Airports.
> 
> Further flight delays are expected as a result of the disruption.
> 
> Dubai Airports advised passengers to check with their airline or airline websites for further information on flight arrival and departure time.


----------



## Josau

^^ No wonder, when you see this:


Desert Diver said:


>


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Why do they divert flights to other Gulf airports? They could just send all passengers to Sharjah and DWC, and maybe some to Al Ain and AD, and have passengers take a by bus to DXB.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Why do they divert flights to other Gulf airports? They could just send all passengers to Sharjah and DWC, and maybe some to Al Ain and AD, and have passengers take a by bus to DXB.


It's all to do with capacity and routing. Some were sent to Al Ain and DWC. Some may have been sent elsewhere due to timing and the area they were flying in from....


----------



## Face81

Good article on how Emirates is rapidly growing its A380 network.....

http://centreforaviation.com/analys...singapore-melbourne-auckland-and-moscow-84960


----------



## noir-dresses

As we know A380 services will reach five to Heathrow by the end of the year, or early 2013. JFK will get a second service, San Paulo is on the radar also. Hopefully the longer range version will be released in 2013 so LAX, and San Fran should be the first destination to get those airframes. There's been talk of Hamburg also. I can see at least one more SJ added to Australia. Hopefully India opens up it's doors, and China allows more flights especially a Guangzhou SJ service. Dublin is doing well, could get up grade soon. Won't take Washington long. Tokyo is also coming up, also se Milan very soon. If Chicago goes online in 2013 I can see EK launching the route with a SJ. Wouldn't be surprised to see Doha once new airport is open just to screew Qatar before they get they're units. Istanbul, Cape Town, Madrid, Barcelona, Seattle, Osaka, Dallas if possible, Gatwick, Jakarta are up soon.


----------



## Face81

^^Can't wait for LGW to get an SJ! 

How many SJ's has quatar ordered?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Qatar has only ordered 10. I find it strange that although they are phasing out First class on most of their flights with the exception of some older A330's just flying to London and Paris, they will still introduce First class on the A380. What's the point of having so few aircraft in 3 class configuration? 



noir-dresses said:


> As we know A380 services will reach five to Heathrow by the end of the year, or early 2013. JFK will get a second service, San Paulo is on the radar also. Hopefully the longer range version will be released in 2013 so LAX, and San Fran should be the first destination to get those airframes. There's been talk of Hamburg also. I can see at least one more SJ added to Australia. Hopefully India opens up it's doors, and China allows more flights especially a Guangzhou SJ service. Dublin is doing well, could get up grade soon. Won't take Washington long. Tokyo is also coming up, also se Milan very soon. If Chicago goes online in 2013 I can see EK launching the route with a SJ. Wouldn't be surprised to see Doha once new airport is open just to screew Qatar before they get they're units. Istanbul, Cape Town, Madrid, Barcelona, Seattle, Osaka, Dallas if possible, Gatwick, Jakarta are up soon.


I don't get why they introduced the A380 to Singapore so quickly, cause currently they can fly as many times as they want to Singapore. I thought EK first wanted to deploy the A380 to routes which they couldn't get more landing slots to or that bilaterals didn't allow it? Is this a sign that they are running out of destinations to introduce the A380 to? Probably not, but still, I'm sure governments will catch on to the fact that EK is just hurting their own carriers by using SJ's, and they may introduce seat quota's for EK. 
India and China seem to be against allowing EK flying the A380 to their countries. Well, EK does fly the SJ to Shanghai and Beijing, but I'm sure its not as much as they would like. 

Also, why would they introduce it to Doha? Are loads that high? I know Qatar flies the B777 on some of the many flights operated daily to DXB. But is it efficient to fly such large aircraft on such short flights? 
Also, maybe EK will introduce the A380 to India, Pakistan, and Egypt once they can get the 2 class configuration A380's. 

Here's an interesting post by someone on airliners.net who did research on the EK A380 operations:

http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/general_aviation/read.main/5352933/#menu27


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^Qatar has only ordered 10. I find it strange that although they are phasing out First class on most of their flights with the exception of some older A330's just flying to London and Paris, they will still introduce First class on the A380. What's the point of having so few aircraft in 3 class configuration?


They also have a high proportion of single ailse aircraft, which is unusual. I guess at the end of the day although they are carrying some passengers, they are struggling to break into EK's market share, I suspect....


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> They also have a high proportion of single ailse aircraft, which is unusual. I guess at the end of the day although they are carrying some passengers, they are struggling to break into EK's market share, I suspect....


Since Qatar doesn't have an LCC they are basically flying they're single aisle aircraft to smaller airport like EKs FlyDubai does.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Since Qatar doesn't have an LCC they are basically flying they're single aisle aircraft to smaller airport like EKs FlyDubai does.


Although on the surface it may appear that FlyDubai is a subsidiary of EK, I assure you that it is not....


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> Although on the surface it may appear that FlyDubai is a subsidiary of EK, I assure you that it is not....


Not in a real sense, but it's Dubai's LCC, and they do share cargo, maintenance, etc, etc, not to mention same owners.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Since Qatar doesn't have an LCC they are basically flying they're single aisle aircraft to smaller airport like EKs FlyDubai does.


Yeah I think you're right about that. In fact, in 2008, Qatar was always considering starting a LCC, and every few months Al Baker would say they would do it if the market requires it. That's probably why they ordered A320's, but I guess they changed their mind. Anways, I'm never going to trust that Al Baker guy every again, since he confidently denied Qatar joining One World, despite big so many people even saying that Qatar will join One World. What's the point of denying it?


----------



## noir-dresses

I don't see EK taking 359's, everything in that size is being phased out, but the 3510's would be a perfect fit, just need to wait a little longer than expected with delays. Most destinations are being upgraded to the 77W so it would be a perfect fit. As much as Clark complains about the airframe its still good for its medium/long haul routes.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I don't see EK taking 359's, everything in that size is being phased out, but the 3510's would be a perfect fit, just need to wait a little longer than expected with delays. Most destinations are being upgraded to the 77W so it would be a perfect fit. As much as Clark complains about the airframe its still good for its medium/long haul routes.


True, but wouldn't it would be good to have aircraft of a smaller size like A350-900? I mean, you can't fly A380's and B777-300ER aircraft to every destination. Even the A350-1000 would be too large. If EK wants to keep expanding to a smaller cities in Europe, Africa, and Asia, then smaller aircraft would be a much better and efficient aircraft to use. And I think you're underestimating the size of the A350-1000. It can carry 350 passengers in 3 class configuration which is almost the same as B777. 
And also, the reason they are phasing out the A340's and A330's is because they are really old now. btw, do you know when they plan to retire the A340-500's?


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> True, but wouldn't it would be good to have aircraft of a smaller size like A350-900? I mean, you can't fly A380's and B777-300ER aircraft to every destination. Even the A350-1000 would be too large. If EK wants to keep expanding to a smaller cities in Europe, Africa, and Asia, then smaller aircraft would be a much better and efficient aircraft to use. And I think you're underestimating the size of the A350-1000. It can carry 350 passengers in 3 class configuration which is almost the same as B777.
> And also, the reason they are phasing out the A340's and A330's is because they are really old now. btw, do you know when they plan to retire the A340-500's?


EK does need to start thinking about smaller aircraft to reach the tier 2 and tier 3 cities they are interested in. I suppose we can expect to see this happen with the A350 programme, where aircraft size and capacity will probably come second to range. Definitely one to watch.


----------



## noir-dresses

This is not good news for the EK group. If they're going to take this long then they should make the fuselage composite also.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/boeing-extends-777x-timeline-range-to-early-2020s-378115/

Boeing extends 777X timeline range to early 2020s


----------



## Face81

^^ EK have always had issues with Boeing, more so than Airbus. I can see this resulting in more A350-xxx and A388's being ordered......

This is EK we're talkinga bout. They probably have 10 contingency plans


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> ^^ EK have always had issues with Boeing, more so than Airbus. I can see this resulting in more A350-xxx and A388's being ordered......
> 
> This is EK we're talkinga bout. They probably have 10 contingency plans


I think this has more to do with Boeing being scared of the Airbus 350 family. I honestly can't see Boeing making a longer 777 wing out of carbon, and really thinking they stand a chance agaist a superior aircraft like the 350 which will even have a carbon fuselage. There is no end to what Airbus can do with this aircraft once its out, and Boeing knows it.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I think this has more to do with Boeing being scared of the Airbus 350 family. I honestly can't see Boeing making a longer 777 wing out of carbon, and really thinking they stand a chance agaist a superior aircraft like the 350 which will even have a carbon fuselage. There is no end to what Airbus can do with this aircraft once its out, and Boeing knows it.


I think this has more to do with the B747-8 not selling that well. I mean, a lot of people were discussing on airliners.net that, if the B777X is introduced before 2020, then the B747-8 won't sell at all after that. The B747-8 faces a lot of competition from the A380 but soon from the B777X. Despite both the B747-8 and the A380 being built to last at least 20 years in the market, they won't sell that well in the future if the B777X is introduced. On the bright side, lots of airlines are retiring their B747's, and will need aircraft like the A380 and B747-8 to replace their old aircraft, so big orders for that size of plane are still going to be made.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2012/10/bds_hrl_10_29_12.html

Cool story, could also be used on future skyscrapers.


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Sept passenger traffic up 12.8 pct y/y*

DUBAI | Tue Oct 30, 2012 5:00am EDT

Oct 30 (Reuters) - Passenger traffic at Dubai International Airport climbed 12.8 percent from a year earlier in September, as a larger flow of European travellers offset a drop in traffic on some Middle Eastern routes due to turmoil in countries such as Syria.

The airport, one of the world's busiest, handled 4.78 million passengers in September, up from 4.24 million in the prior-year period, Dubai Airports said on Tuesday.

Year-to-date traffic grew 13.4 percent to 42.57 million passengers compared to 37.55 million recorded during the corresponding period last year.

........

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/30/dubai-airport-idUSL5E8LU38M20121030


----------



## noir-dresses

There some rumors going around Face that Gatwick will get the 380 May/June next year.

Look at all the other rumors going around at the FT rumor/wish list thread.


----------



## killerk

*Air Seychelles to fly to Hong Kong via Abu Dhabi*

United Arab Emirates: 2 hours ago

Air Seychelles announced that it would introduce services to Hong Kong in February 2013, subject to regulatory approvals, following the delivery of its second Airbus A330-200 aircraft in January 2013.

The airline will operate three return services per week from the Seychelles to Hong Kong via Abu Dhabi. 

Source: http://www.ameinfo.com/air-seychelles-fly-hong-kong-317076


----------



## killerk

*Hainan Airlines Shifts Middle East Operation to Abu Dhabi from Dec 2012*

by JL
Update at 1820GMT 29OCT12

Hainan Airlines starting 03DEC12 is shifting Middle East operation from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, becoming the latest carrier to shift operation to Abu Dhabi as a result of partnership with ETIHAD. ETIHAD’s partnership agreement usually encourages the promotion and stimulation of its partner carriers to start or shift Middle East operation to Abu Dhabi.

Hainan currently operates 2 weekly Beijing – Dubai – Luanda, which will change to Beijing – Abu Dhabi – Luanda from December 2012. It will no longer offer service to Dubai.

Source: http://airlineroute.net/2012/10/29/hu-auh-dec12/


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> There some rumors going around Face that Gatwick will get the 380 May/June next year.
> 
> Look at all the other rumors going around at the FT rumor/wish list thread.


I saw and heard that too, Noir. 

If that happens, yours truly will be very happy indeed, although it also means the luxurious lounge at LGW will take a beating!


----------



## Elktest




----------



## Elktest

Emirates A6-EEC, A6-EEB, A6-EEA


----------



## noir-dresses

http://edition.cnn.com/video/?hpt=imi_t5#/video/business/2012/11/02/marketplace-middle-a.cnn

A little regarding the UAE's aviation sector, and some updates of Abu Dhabis Midfield Terminal.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^

Good to know they've actually started building the midfield terminal, but with a capacity of just 30 million, wouldn't it meet maximum capacity in a few years? Currently AUH handles 13 million passengers, and will probably increase to 20 million by the time it opens. With Etihad's growth speeding up when its aircraft orders arrive in a few years, the midfield terminal will be full by the time it opens. Are there plans to keep the current facilities open? They've renovated the older terminals, and Terminal 3 is only a few years old, so I think they will keep them open. They could give the midfield terminal to Etihad, and keep other airlines at the current terminals.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^
> 
> Good to know they've actually started building the midfield terminal, but with a capacity of just 30 million, wouldn't it meet maximum capacity in a few years? Currently AUH handles 13 million passengers, and will probably increase to 20 million by the time it opens. With Etihad's growth speeding up when its aircraft orders arrive in a few years, the midfield terminal will be full by the time it opens. Are there plans to keep the current facilities open? They've renovated the older terminals, and Terminal 3 is only a few years old, so I think they will keep them open. They could give the midfield terminal to Etihad, and keep other airlines at the current terminals.


From what I noticed in the master plan which was released few years back, AUH does not plan to demolish the existing terminal. That 15 million will add to the future capacity of 20 million. In addition to the one being built now (from Yas Island side), the original master plan has an additional linear terminal on the other side (entry from Al Falah city) that looks like it can handle another 10 million, though no announcement has been made on that...After all this is Abu Dhabi, they don't make a big news of anything!! 
I think it was Skidmore Owings Merill (SOM) that did the master plan and they have an image of it in their website.


----------



## firoz bharmal

EMIRATES NEW DESTINATIONS,

Adelaide , Leon , Algiers , Phuket..........


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> From what I noticed in the master plan which was released few years back, AUH does not plan to demolish the existing terminal. That 15 million will add to the future capacity of 20 million. In addition to the one being built now (from Yas Island side), the original master plan has an additional linear terminal on the other side (entry from Al Falah city) that looks like it can handle another 10 million, though no announcement has been made on that...After all this is Abu Dhabi, they don't make a big news of anything!!
> I think it was Skidmore Owings Merill (SOM) that did the master plan and they have an image of it in their website.


So, there is another building other than the Midfield terminal? I guess that will be the second phase. That video said the first phase which is the midfield terminal will have a capacity of 30 million passengers. So, by 2017, AUH will have a capacity of 45 million. And if they go ahead with the expansion of that other terminal, it will have a capacity of 55 million which is pretty good. Its not over ambitious, and I like that they have planned well. AUH doesn't need a 75 million+ capacity airport.


----------



## noir-dresses

Qatar considered Emirates tie-up: Al Baker

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/qatar-considered-emirates-tie-up-al-baker-378595/


----------



## Face81

^^ Hilarious!! :lol:

The word "considered" is completely wrong in this case. It was more a cas eof QA beggin EK to let them in on the action. What a joke!


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> ^^ Hilarious!! :lol:
> 
> The word "considered" is completely wrong in this case. It was more a cas eof QA beggin EK to let them in on the action. What a joke!


What would QA bring to EKs table that EK don't have already ? I guess the next best thing was joining OW alliance. What I'm trying figure out is what exactly is QA going to get from the OW alliance since EY are tied up with Air Berlin now, and most likely will shift them to the Air France/KLM Skyteam alliance sooner, or later, and EK have sealed the deal with Qantas ? American Airlines seem more interested in Emirates than Qatar from what I see, and read. Plus Japan Airlines seem to have a very good relationship with Emirates at the moment which is also part of OW.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> What would QA bring to EKs table that EK don't have already ? I guess the next best thing was joining OW alliance. What I'm trying figure out is what exactly is QA going to get from the OW alliance since EY are tied up with Air Berlin now, and most likely will shift them to the Air France/KLM Skyteam alliance sooner, or later, and EK have sealed the deal with Qantas ? American Airlines seem more interested in Emirates than Qatar from what I see, and read. Plus Japan Airlines seem to have a very good relationship with Emirates at the moment which is also part of OW.


QA are probably finally waking up to to the fact that they cannot compete with EK anymore, no matter how much they like to think they can. Without alliances, they are headed for a collosal bankruptcy. The government subsidies cannot continue forever. Really cannot fathom why they are trying to mirror EK's business model. It has and always will be a case of a square peg, round hole with them.


----------



## Face81

*Emirates may buy 100 Boeing 777s jets if new model built-report*

DUBAI | Thu Nov 8, 2012 1:38am EST

Nov 8 (Reuters) - Emirates airline would order 100 or more Boeing 777 wide-body jets if the manufacturer upgraded the design of the aircraft, the Dubai-based carrier's president said in a report.

"If Boeing produced the airplane that we want I can see easily that figure, bearing in mind that we've ordered 175 of them," Tim Clark said in an interview with Arabian Business magazine and published on its website.

"If it's as good as we hope it'll be, it's a natural thing to say 'yes we would probably roll over what we have to what they're offering with the new aircraft'."

...........


http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/08/emirates-boeing-idUSL5E8M828O20121108


----------



## Face81

*Emirates to fly the flag for Glasgow 2014's global ambitions as Official Games Partner*

Emirates, one of the world’s fastest growing airlines and most prestigious brands, has been unveiled today (Wednesday, November 7) as an Official Partner of the Glasgow 2014 Commonwealth Games and the Official Airline of the Queen’s Baton Relay. 

The Partnership strengthens the international airline’s commitment to Glasgow and Scotland and will play a key role in profiling the Glasgow 2014 Commonwealth Games on a global stage. 

.........


http://www.albawaba.com/business/pr/emirates-glasgow-2014-450009


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> QA are probably finally waking up to to the fact that they cannot compete with EK anymore, no matter how much they like to think they can. Without alliances, they are headed for a collosal bankruptcy. The government subsidies cannot continue forever. Really cannot fathom why they are trying to mirror EK's business model. It has and always will be a case of a square peg, round hole with them.


I wouldn't go as far to say they'll go bankrupt especially with the amount of wealth they have. QA is just a drop in the bucket for them to subsidies, but yes Emirates has got to the stage where it's a hard act to follow.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Wow, 100 more B777's!! That would be huge. 



noir-dresses said:


> I wouldn't go as far to say they'll go bankrupt especially with the amount of wealth they have. QA is just a drop in the bucket for them to subsidies, but yes Emirates has got to the stage where it's a hard act to follow.


They'll never go bankrupt cause they are owned by the government just like Etihad. The gvt can subsidize them as much as it wants depending on their aim. If they see that spending on the aviation sector will have have a positive multiplier effect on the wider economy, then they will continue to subside QA. Or, if the gvt just wants to create a big airline that can give their country a good image, then that could also be another reason to keep subsiding QA. 
According to their CEO, QA made a profit last year although I'm not really sure though if we can trust his statement.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^Wow, 100 more B777's!! That would be huge.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll never go bankrupt cause they are owned by the government just like Etihad. The gvt can subsidize them as much as it wants depending on their aim. If they see that spending on the aviation sector will have have a positive multiplier effect on the wider economy, then they will continue to subside QA. Or, if the gvt just wants to create a big airline that can give their country a good image, then that could also be another reason to keep subsiding QA.
> According to their CEO, QA made a profit last year although I'm not really sure though i*f we can trust his statement*.


This year they reported a "small" loss...owing to high fuel prices....!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Well I think he's exaggerating how "small" the loss was. Emirates saw a big fall in profits as well. Etihad has been reporting small profits, but you have to question those results as well.


----------



## noir-dresses

I could see EK ordering at least 100 77Xs, with another 50 options just to replace they're existing/on order 77W fleet.


----------



## Face81

^^ I guess the orders would probably be made in order to replace the entire 777 fleet, witha small uplift in the total fleet size. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## noir-dresses

The 27th A380 airframe reg number A6-EEB is working its way to Dubai today.


----------



## Face81

*Civil Aviation Ministry grants new rights to Indian carriers*

Reversing its stance the civil aviation ministry has decided to negotiate with governments of Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Oman and Singapore to allow for more flights between India and these countries.

Civil aviation minister Ajit Singh also given nod to Indian carriers to start more foreign flights allocating additional traffic rights till winter 2013. New routes are also being opened up with the ministry giving permission to start services to Rome, Madrid, Barcelona, Moscow, Sydney/Melbourne, Nairobi, Al Najaf (Iraq), Jakarta, Zurich, Ho Chi Minh City and Macao. At present these cities are not served by Indian carriers.

In the last summer schedule Indian airlines were allowed to operate 1074 services per week and the number of services have been increased to 1526 for next summer and 1695 for next winter.


http://www.business-standard.com/in...ncrease-capacitypermit-more-flights/195398/on

^^ I guess this means new EK destinations in India are imminent.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates upgrades Yemen service to daily*



> by Andy Sambidge on Nov 5, 2012
> 
> Emirates Airline said on Sunday it has added an additional weekly flight to Sana'a, making its Yemen route a daily service.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...upgrades-yemen-service-to-daily/#.UJ7H94dRWbc


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Blue sky thinking: Interview with Air Arabia's Adel Ali*



> by ASC Staff on Nov 6, 2012
> 
> By: Daniel Shane
> 
> Despite lacking the petrodollars enjoyed by the government-backed airlines that dominate Gulf aviation, budget carrier Air Arabia continues on a streak of uninterrupted profitability that began shortly after it was founded in 2003.
> 
> The Sharjah-based airline, which competes with state-owned flydubai and Kuwait’s Jazeera Airways, has extended this rally into 2012, posting another two profitable quarters.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...rview-with-air-arabias-adel-ali/#.UJ7LSIdRWbc

--------------------------------------------------------

_Etihad's push to get airberlin back in the black_
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...get-airberlin-back-in-the-black/#.UJ7L6odRWbc


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi to offer incentives on tourism, flights*



> By Andy Sambidge | Saturday, 10 November 2012 12:34 PM
> 
> Etihad Airways and Abu Dhabi Tourism and Culture Authority (TCA Abu Dhabi) have launched a joint initiative to promote and sell the emirate as a leading leisure destination to the world.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/abu-dhabi-offer-incentives-on-tourism-flights-479061.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates' cargo unit to add new French route*



> By Andy Sambidge | Saturday, 10 November 2012 9:51 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates SkyCargo, the freight division of Emirates Airline, is strengthening its operations in France, with Lyon to become its third French gateway next month.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-cargo-unit-add-new-french-route-479043.html

-------------------------------------------------------

_Emirates first Gulf carrier to fly to South Australia_
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-first-gulf-carrier-fly-south-australia--478229.html

-------------------------------------------------------

_Etihad Cargo posts 15% rise in volumes in Oct_
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-cargo-posts-15-rise-in-volumes-in-oct-479018.html


----------



## Slimbo

Not been a good week for Emirates, 3 engine failures in 4 days, 2 of them on A380's!

http://avherald.com/h?article=458dbb78&opt=0



> An Emirates Airlines Airbus A380-800, registration A6-EDA performing flight EK-413 from Sydney,NS (Australia) to Dubai (United Arab Emirates), was climbing out of Sydney's runway 34L when upon contacting departure the crew declared PAN reporting they needed to shut the #3 engine (GP7270, inboard right hand) down and requested to stop climb at FL110 and continue on planned track until decision was made whether to return or continue, controller indicating the aircraft was needed higher to not leave controlled air space, the aircraft subsequently climbed to FL160 and FL190. The crew subsequently decided to return to Sydney, dumped fuel and landed safely on runway 34L about 90 minutes after departure.


http://avherald.com/h?article=458d2f36&opt=0



> An Emirates Airbus A380-800, registration A6-EDO performing flight EK-201 from Dubai (United Arab Emirates) to New York JFK,NY (USA), was enroute at FL340 about 30nm northeast of Kosice (Slovakia) when the crew shut the #4 engine (GP7270, outboard right hand) down. The aircraft set course in direction of Frankfurt/Main (Germany) descending to FL100, about 85nm east of Frankfurt the aircraft changed course to fly south around Frankfurt and divert to Paris (France). The aircraft landed safely on Charles de Gaulle Airport's runway 26R about 140 minutes after the engine was shut down.
> 
> A replacement Airbus A380-800 registration A6-EDM was dispatched from Dubai to Paris as flight EK-3073 and resumed flight EK-201 reaching New York with a delay of 12 hours.
> 
> A passenger reported the crew announced engine #4 had been shut down.
> 
> The incident aircraft was able to position to Dubai on Nov 8th as flight EK-7002 and resumed service about 35 hours after landing in Paris.


http://avherald.com/h?article=458d34f5&opt=0



> An Emirates Airlines Boeing 777-300, registration A6-EBO performing flight EK-373 from Bangkok (Thailand) to Dubai (United Arab Emirates) with 190 passengers and 16 crew, was enroute near Mumbai (India) when the crew received an engine (GE90) fire indication, shut the engine down and activated the fire suppression. The aircraft diverted to Mumbai for a safe landing on runway 09. Responding emergency services found no fire.
> 
> A replacement Airbus A330-200 registration A6-EAI positioned from Dubai to Mumbai as flight EK-7372, resumed flight EK-373 and reached Dubai with a delay of 9 hours.


----------



## luv2bebrown

A friend of mine was actually on the Sydney flight. GE/PW is gonna get **** for this.


----------



## AltinD

Anyway, with the real fiasco their Airport is turning out to be, I wouldn't be surprised if Qatar Airways would start loosing their apeal.


----------



## killerk

AltinD said:


> Anyway, with the real fiasco their Airport is turning out to be, I wouldn't be surprised if Qatar Airways would start loosing their apeal.


I keep hearing about this airport issue they are having!! What exactly is the problem? I mean for an airport that is almost complete to delay its opening by 1.5 yrs, it has to be something serious!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> ^^ Shouldn't that be a Doha - Athine - New York? Plus, they are going agressively into investing in Greece, so it wuldn't be a problem to get the permit from the Greek Goverment


Yeah it should be, but they said they may even upgrade the flight to an A380 after a few months of service, so clearly they are trying to pick up passengers flying from Greece to the US. So this is different to EK's DXB - JFK via Hamburg a few years ago.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Kingfisher up 5% on news of Eithad close to buying stake

Shares of Kingfisher Air (KFA) rose 5% to Rs 15.67 on news that Etihad Airways is close to buying a 48 percent stake for a little over Rs 3000 crore, according to a Mumbai Mirror report.

A formal announcement of the deal could come around December 18, the birthday of KFA's flamboyant chairman, Vijay Mallya, the newspaper said, without saying how it got the information.

Abu Dhabi-based Etihad will initially buy a 30 percent holding in December and a further 18 percent by next August, the paper said, adding Etihad and Kingfisher refused to deny or confirm the stake sale.

Battling stiff competition and high operating costs, Indian carriers have been in talks to sell minority stakes to foreign investors. Etihad was reported to be eyeing buying a stake in Jet Airways, India's largest airline by total passengers carried.

KFA, which Mallya launched with much fanfare in 2005, was once India's second-largest airline by domestic market share. For most of this year, the carrier has struggled to pay its staff and has not flown since early October due to protests and safety concerns. According to one estimate, it is saddled with roughly USD 2.5 billion in debt.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I doubt they'd ever be given such rights to operate like that. Everyone knows, that if EK is allowed to do that, they will flood the market and eliminate the competition, but you never know... A few weeks ago, Qatar Airways said they plan to introduce a Athens - New York service.


EK already have 5th freedom rights in the US and Australia, so it's a lot closer to reality than you think


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways’ innovative ‘miles to cash’ solution proves big hit with members*



> PointsPay, the innovative solution that enables members of Etihad Guest loyalty program to convert their miles into cash, has been a huge success since its launch at the end of September 2012.
> 
> PointsPay is exclusive to Etihad Guest and gives members the ability to spend miles at more than 30 million outlets worldwide.
> 
> Since the launch to more than 1.8 million Etihad Guest members worldwide, more than 163 million Etihad Guest Miles have been loaded onto PointsPay plastic and virtual cards worldwide.
> 
> More than 23 million miles have been redeemed and used to purchase goods from over 1,000 merchants, in 450 cities, in 60 different countries.


http://www.albawaba.com/business/pr/etihad-airways-miles-cash-455666


----------



## noir-dresses

Any thoughts people on Delta's 49 percent buyout of Virgin Atlantic ? Rumors also floating around that Richard might sell the reamaining 51 percent shares to Air France one day.

Well looks like Etihad are going to have a serious partner in England finally. As we all know Etihad has formed a partnership with AF/KLM not so long ago who are Skyteam members. Also can see Etihad swinging Air Berlin from One World to Skyteam very soon. Even Alitalia is part of Skyteam, Etihad are connected in all of Europes biggest economies/aviation hubs now except Spain. Even Moscow is a go since Aeroflote is part of Skyteam. 

Abu Dhabi is going to be a very, very serious transit hub one day, and lets not forget they're ties with Virgin Australia. 

Kingfisher rumours, etc, etc

I have a feeling we're going to be seing Abu Dhabi's airport getting even more expansion soon with the direction this is going in.

The London region has the most amount of air traffic, with New York/Newark region in a close second. Once the UAE's airports are done building/expanding one day it's going to take over the number one spot for avaition traffic.


----------



## AltinD

killerk said:


> I keep hearing about this airport issue they are having!! What exactly is the problem? I mean for an airport that is almost complete to delay its opening by 1.5 yrs, it has to be something serious!


Total incompetence ignorance and petty arrogance by the people in charge. They even parted ways with the American consultant HOK. They don't even allow the contractors to do their work, and there are cases of undone work inside the terminals that involves the supplying of big steel sections and beams that have no way to be transported there because the shell is closed, then you have platform doors that are stuck and don't open because they were installed too early (or let say the rest of the work carried out for more then it should) and they don't let the contractors to enter and maintain them (ie making them operational) :lol:

I have a couple of friends who works in Doha now and they want to come back to Dubai, they see a big mess, rampant corruption and graft (apparently Abu Dhabi in the 90s with the Grand Mosque issues, was a breeze of fresh air in comparison)


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia to launch daily flights to third Pakistani destination*



> Tuesday, 11 December 2012 10:49 | Written by Steven Thompson
> 
> Air Arabia is the first UAE carrier to operate scheduled flights to Sialkot, which becomes the airline’s 82nd destination worldwide.
> 
> The inaugural flight, G90567 will take-off from Sharjah International Airport on Thursday, January 10, 2013.


http://www.routes-news.com/news/ite...-daily-flights-to-third-pakistani-destination


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates set to add capacity on Ghana route*



> By Andy Sambidge | Tuesday, 11 December 2012 5:56 PM
> 
> Emirates Airline said on Tuesday it will increase capacity on its Accra-Dubai route from January 1 due to growing passenger demand.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-set-add-capacity-on-ghana-route-482427.html


----------



## firoz bharmal

So on 1stJan,2013 will be opening of C3..........


----------



## AppleMac

Flying the Dream - Seventy Five Years of "Open Skies" in Dubai


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to receive five new planes in December*



> by Andy Sambidge on Dec 13, 2012
> 
> Emirates Airline said its fleet will expand by five aircraft this month as the carrier adds three new A380s and two new Boeing 777s.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...ive-five-new-planes-in-december/#.UMpCDW9RWbc


----------



## m-man

*Etihad honored at the World Travel Awards*



> The World Travel Awards, also known as the 'Oscars of the travel industry', were given away on Wednesday at a ceremony in New Delhi.
> It seems like the place to visit for either an ecotourism or food experience is Peru as the country received awards for "World's Leading Culinary
> 
> *Among the winners in the airline categories, Etihad Airways was voted as the "World's Leading Airline" for the fourth consecutive year. The Abu-Dhabi based carrier also received the "World's Leading Airline First Class" award. 2012 has been a particularly good year for the carrier. At the Skytrax World Airline Awards in July 2012, the company received the "best first-class" title for the third consecutive year, as well as "best first-class seats" and "best first-class catering."*


http://www.hindustantimes.com/Trave...-the-World-Travel-Awards/Article1-972653.aspx


----------



## m-man

*India's Jet a better bet than Kingfisher for Etihad*



> Dec 14 (Reuters Breakingviews) - Abu Dhabi's Etihad Airways is spoilt for choice in India: It could decide to be a white knight to billionaire Vijay Mallya's beleaguered Kingfisher Airlines. Or the Gulf carrier could snap up a smaller stake in Jet Airways, which controls a quarter of the domestic Indian market. The latter looks the better bet.
> 
> Etihad's arrival would have a reasonable chance of convincing the Indian government to reinstate Kingfisher's licence. However, any equity injection would probably have to go hand-in-hand with Kingfisher's creditors writing off some more of its $1 billion in long-term debt. That could be tricky: banks are nursing 70 percent mark-to-market losses on the shares they received as part of a debt-for-equity swap in March 2011. Though liquidation would be the worst outcome, lenders will still drive a hard bargain


http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/12/14/uk-breakingviews-kingfisher-etihad-idUSLNE8BD00820121214


----------



## luv2bebrown

AppleMac said:


> Flying the Dream - Seventy Five Years of "Open Skies" in Dubai


Fantastic video.


----------



## Elktest

A380 Emirates A6-EEA acceptance flight


----------



## Elktest

today acceptance flight A6-EEE (MSN112) and last week A6-EED recheck flight (MSN111)

with luck on the next 2 weeks 3 delivery flights from A380 Emirates MSN108, MSN111, MSN112


----------



## m-man

*Etihad acquires 70 per cent stake in Air Berlin’s Topbonus programme*



> Air Berlin has established its loyalty programme as a separate company, and sold 70 per cent of the business to Etihad Airways, with plans to “strengthen the existing partnership between Etihad Guest and Topbonus”.
> 
> The move will see the Topbonus programme partnering with PointsPay, an app allowing points and miles to be exchanged for cash. Etihad Guest was the first loyalty scheme to sign up to the PointsPay programme.
> 
> The value of the transaction is €200 million, consisting of a cash injection of €50 million, and debt financing of €150 million, with Air Berlin receiving €184 million as part of the transaction.
> 
> For more information visit etihadairways.com, airberlin.com.
> 
> Report by Mark Caswell


http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/etihad-purchases-70-per-cent-stake-in-air-berli


This is a very exotic investment.
I heard couple of local banks refused to fund this deal.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad says $105m Airberlin spend recouped*



> Etihad Airways said on Tuesday it has already recouped its initial $105m investment in Airberlin, 12 months after announcing their alliance.
> The airlines said in a statement that they generated more than €100m in additional revenues so far, outstripping initial estimates.
> The partners also said that the year-old alliance has also delivered more than 300,000 passengers onto each other's networks.
> The companies added they have also begun implementing a detailed procurement strategy to bring multi-million dollar savings for both airlines.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-says-105m-airberlin-spend-recouped-483256.html

Looking forward to see how will this reflect on FYE2012 financial results.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> ^^ Of course it does, there is not much traffic in and out of Abu Dhabi (as a destination), not that many other airlines fly there, or have frequent flights.


True, but I would have thought AUH could have at least a 35% O&D traffic since it serves as an airport for Al Ain as well. The population of those two cities is more than 2 million.


----------



## noir-dresses

Well guys tomorrow is the last day of 2012, and Emirates have recieved all they're airframes for the year. This is what they added to they're fleet this year,

18 777W
11380
2 777F


----------



## noir-dresses

http://planefinder.net/route/

Cool site, you can see how DXB stands up to other world airports with connections.


----------



## firoz bharmal

noir-dresses said:


> http://planefinder.net/route/
> 
> Cool site, you can see how DXB stands up to other world airports with connections.


very very informative website.....!:banana:


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> True, but I would have thought AUH could have at least a 35% O&D traffic since it serves as an airport for Al Ain as well. The population of those two cities is more than 2 million.


Al Ain people and many Abu Dhabi people (especially the ones flying to UAE's number one foreign destination, India) are forced to fly from Dubai....mostly because Indian airline companies think Dubai is the only city in the Middle East!! 

Also Al Ain, Abu Dhabi and Dubai are equidistant....almost an equilateral triangle...so Al Ain people don't care whether they fly from AUH or DXB....

What I find weird is why the most populous emirate in UAE with 2.12 million people (at the end of 2011) and with all the money in the world does not care about aviation?? I mean there are 2 flights from Al Ain, one to a tier 3 city in India and other to a politically sensitive city in Pakistan...!!


----------



## Slimbo

killerk said:


> What I find weird is why the most populous emirate in UAE with 2.12 million people (at the end of 2011) and with all the money in the world does not care about aviation?? I mean there are 2 flights from Al Ain, one to a tier 3 city in India and other to a politically sensitive city in Pakistan...!!


http://mubadala.ae/portfolio/aerospace/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> Al Ain people and many Abu Dhabi people (especially the ones flying to UAE's number one foreign destination, India) are forced to fly from Dubai....mostly because Indian airline companies think Dubai is the only city in the Middle East!!
> 
> Also Al Ain, Abu Dhabi and Dubai are equidistant....almost an equilateral triangle...so Al Ain people don't care whether they fly from AUH or DXB....
> 
> What I find weird is why the most populous emirate in UAE with 2.12 million people (at the end of 2011) and with all the money in the world does not care about aviation?? I mean there are 2 flights from Al Ain, one to a tier 3 city in India and other to a politically sensitive city in Pakistan...!!


Oh right, DXB seems to get people from all cities in the UAE - Dubai, Sharjah, Al Ain, Northern Emirates and even Abu Dhabi. That's a huge market of more than 8 million people and with little competition from AUH and Sharjah, its no wonder they are growing so fast even if you exclude EK. 

Hasn't Dubai overtaken Abu Dhabi's population by now? 
Yeah, the AD govt seem to be very conservative with their investments these days. Like only investing in things that they think will make them the most money. I think they might have lost a lot of money during the recession. I remember reading the stake they purchased in Citibank in 2007 lost them a lot of money, cause the shares they purchased for $7bn lost a lot of value by the time the deal was approved, and by 2009, those shares were worth half their value. Perhaps they had a lot investments that lost them a lot of money?


----------



## killerk

Slimbo said:


> http://mubadala.ae/portfolio/aerospace/


Nothing much has happened on that front... they still make only winglets for a few A320s.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Oh right, DXB seems to get people from all cities in the UAE - Dubai, Sharjah, Al Ain, Northern Emirates and even Abu Dhabi. That's a huge market of more than 8 million people and with little competition from AUH and Sharjah, its no wonder they are growing so fast even if you exclude EK.
> 
> Hasn't Dubai overtaken Abu Dhabi's population by now?
> *Yeah, the AD govt seem to be very conservative with their investments these days.* Like only investing in things that they think will make them the most money. I think they might have lost a lot of money during the recession. I remember reading the stake they purchased in Citibank in 2007 lost them a lot of money, cause the shares they purchased for $7bn lost a lot of value by the time the deal was approved, and by 2009, those shares were worth half their value. Perhaps they had a lot investments that lost them a lot of money?


The bold part I agree.....The rest of it is nothing for Abu Dhabi.....They have the money to do whatever they please (the moving of the port in 3 yrs being one example). Its just that aviation is not their focus...!!! However, the last time I was there I noticed a rush on the Etihad buses to Dubai and Al Ain....

Also Air Arabia has become the official regional carrier of UAE......For every Indian carrier that operates a point to point flight to Dubai, Air Arabia has been single-handedly able to counter that competition (not that flyDubai can't, just that they have not been given the rights to compete).

Abu Dhabi emirate has more people than Dubai...but citywise, the other way round...!! Abu Dhabi can easily throw away money to come up with the best aviation infrastructure in the world (they do it for many other sectors examples being Power, Railways, Seaports and their lifeline, the Oil and Gas Sector).....Why they don't do it for Aviation which is the most visible/glamorous of all baffles me!!


----------



## Sunrise Boy

Maybe Abu Dhabi does actually own a large share of Emirates Airlines, so therefore doesn't need for Etihad to compete with its neighbour....


----------



## AltinD

^^ I don't think they do, but who knows ....


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ So I smell sibling Rivalry between Emirates ,Etihad and Air Arabia........


----------



## noir-dresses

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/newshome/15737571/airport-setback-holds-up-a380s/

Perth airport setback holds up EKs A380s.


----------



## luv2bebrown

AltinD said:


> When was that, cause when I came here in 1999, it was not much different. except for the gates being in the same building and you had to walk outside (the T1 was still under construction). The biggest change was when Emirates moved to T3.
> 
> More changes were done on the arrival hall and the baggage collecting areas, when they also closed that big window space on top of the passport control, overlooking the hall below and the people waiting in line.


I forgot to mention but also before the late 90s, the passport control/immigration lines were separated into nationalities - i.e. GCC, Europeans, Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, etc...

Needless to say, the Indian/Pak/Bangladesh lines were always full and super long, while the European and other lines were always empty. 

I assume it took them decades to figure out having generic passport control lines were more efficient


----------



## killerk

luv2bebrown said:


> I forgot to mention but also before the late 90s, the passport control/immigration lines were separated into nationalities - i.e. GCC, Europeans, Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, etc...
> 
> Needless to say, the Indian/Pak/Bangladesh lines were always full and super long, while the European and other lines were always empty.
> 
> I assume it took them decades to figure out having generic passport control lines were more efficient


Now its just separate counters for GCC nationals and rest of the world.


----------



## noir-dresses

Well looks like it's official, DAE/Emirates Skycargo cancelled they're five remaining orders for the 748F so we won't be seeing that airframe in EK colours.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad unimpressed with KFA plan; Jet may seal deal*

Thu, Jan 03, 2013 at 20:42

Etihad is not impressed by the second revival report that was submitted by Kingfisher Airlines. Etihad doesn't have clarity about the exact capital that UB Group will put into Kingfisher Airlines, operational restarting plans and exact liabilities, reports Kritika Saxena of CNBC-TV18.

Etihad is unwilling to take the entire liability that Kingfisher Airlines currently has however it cannot be said that Kingfisher is out of the race. Currently, Jet Airways looks a more lucrative buy compared to Kingfisher and Jet Airways could be a front runner.

Things will be clear by next week, whether Kingfisher Airlines is out of the race completely or not.....

Source: http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/cn...pressedkfa-plan-jet-may-seal-deal_803220.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^
I really hope they don't purchase Kingfisher Airlines; that airline seems like a horrible thing for Etihad to get involved with since it has a $1bn+ debt and so many other financial problems.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Well looks like it's official, DAE/Emirates Skycargo cancelled they're five remaining orders for the 748F so we won't be seeing that airframe in EK colours.


Has DAE cancelled all their orders? Every few months they announce more cancellations. Wonder if they have to pay fines for making cancellations?


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Has DAE cancelled all their orders? Every few months they announce more cancellations. Wonder if they have to pay fines for making cancellations?


Boeing has finally posted the cancellations on they're website. I really wanted them to get this aircraft.


----------



## Elktest

A380 Emirates A6-EEI


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> January 17, 2013 3:47pm
> 
> Cebu Pacific (CEB) announced Thursday it will begin operating direct flights between Manila and Dubai daily beginning October 7, 2013.
> ........
> 
> Flights to Dubai will leave Manila daily at 4:40 p.m. (Manila time). Flights from Dubai to Manila, on the other hand, will leave at 11:10 p.m. (Dubai time).
> 
> Source: http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...c-to-start-direct-flights-to-dubai-in-october


I'm not sure how successfull Cebu Pacific will be relying on Dubai it self for all the pax to fill a 330 aircraft on a daily basis. If EK added the CEB route they would fill they're aircraft with pax from all over they're network.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I'm not sure how successfull Cebu Pacific will be relying on Dubai it self for all the pax to fill a 330 aircraft on a daily basis. If EK added the CEB route they would fill they're aircraft with pax from all over they're network.


Well, there is plenty of O&D traffic between Dubai and Philippines, so I think Cebu can be successful. EK flies 3 daily B777's there, and considering the large amount of Filipino people here, I'm guessing most of the traffic is coming to the UAE and not connecting to other flights.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> Nah, The EK deal was never in jeopardy
> 
> 2025 is a target date. Who knows. I am guessing, as you are, it will be brought forward well before then. Especially if Dubai is hosting the 2020 World Expo.


Yeah, I have a feeling the article is a bit inaccurate with its dates. I'm sure the train will be built before 2020, which is around the time DXB will reach full capacity.


----------



## AppleMac

noir-dresses said:


> I'm not sure how successfull Cebu Pacific will be relying on Dubai it self for all the pax to fill a 330 aircraft on a daily basis. If EK added the CEB route they would fill they're aircraft with pax from all over they're network.


Given the load factors on the Dubai/Manilla route, I cant see Cebu Pacific having any trouble filling their aircraft at all. There are millions of expat Pinoy in the region and 1 330 a day is not going to make much of a dent in their travel plans.


----------



## noir-dresses

AppleMac said:


> Given the load factors on the Dubai/Manilla route, I cant see Cebu Pacific having any trouble filling their aircraft at all. There are millions of expat Pinoy in the region and 1 330 a day is not going to make much of a dent in their travel plans.


Good to see then guys the airline will be around then, and when I come to think of it they're network in Asia could poach pax aswel.

So this will help DXBs numbers grow even more in 2013, and we also know Qantas is coming with A380s. What other new airlines will we see ?


----------



## AltinD

So, from April 1st, a 5 AED Federal Tax for each passanger passing through the airport, except transit ones with less then 12 h transit time


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> So, from April 1st, a 5 AED Federal Tax for each passanger passing through the airport, except transit ones with less then 12 h transit time


A tax although so low, could be the beginning of many more taxes to come...


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates set to upgrade services to Tanzania*



> By Andy Sambidge | Saturday, 19 January 2013 10:03 AM
> 
> Emirates Airline has announced plans to add more than 1,400 seats a week on its Dar es Salaam – Dubai route from next month.
> 
> The Dubai-based carrier said it will increase capacity on the Tanzanian route by introducing a Boeing 777-300ER aircraft effective from February 1.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-set-upgrade-services-tanzania-486398.html


----------



## AltinD

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> A tax although so low, could be the beginning of many more taxes to come...


It is not the first tax implemented on the Airport. There have been others in the past as well.


----------



## Face81

*Emirates takes Dubai’s 2020 World Expo bid to the skies*

By Staff

Published Sunday, January 20, 2013












Emirates airline is putting the full force of its A380 fleet behind Dubai’s bid to land the 2020 World Expo.

The airline is attaching giant stickers to its A380 fleet, promoting the UAE’s bid to hold the event in Dubai in seven years time.

The first aircraft to be dressed with the words “Expo 2020, Dubai UAE, Candidate City” was EK 306, which left for Beijing in the early hours of Thursday morning. In the coming weeks, the airline’s entire A380 fleet – currently standing at 31 – will carry the Expo 2020 message.

World Expo, staged every five years and last held in Shanghai, attract millions of visitors. This would be the first time the event is held in the Middle East, and Emirates, one of Dubai’s great success stories, is a Premier Partner.

..............


http://www.emirates247.com/business...rld-expo-bid-to-the-skies-2013-01-20-1.491826


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I wonder what's taking Dubai Airports so long to announce this years traffic figures??


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I wonder what's taking Dubai Airports so long to announce this years traffic figures??


Usually comes out towards the end of each month, so perhaps this week?


----------



## Face81

*Dubai's Terminal 2 capacity to double by June*

Abdul Basit / 20 January 2013

Dubai International airport’s Terminal 2 is expected to double its capacity in June, 2013 after the completion of expansion work, according to a top official of Dubai Airports.

At present more than 50 airlines operate out of this terminal. Recent expansions and refurbishment have increased the annual capacity to five million passengers from three million, which is likely to reach 10 million passengers this year.

Inaugurated on May 1, 1998 to alleviate congestion at Terminal 1, Terminal 2 caters to scheduled, charter and special interest flights during special occasions.

“Now we have capacity of five million [passengers at Terminal 2]. It’s expected to open in the middle of this year,” Anita Mehra, vice-president — Marketing and Corporate Communications, Dubai Airports, told Khaleej Times on the sidelines of a news conference in Dubai on Saturday.


................


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...aebusiness_January285.xml&section=uaebusiness


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^10 million might be a bit less considering the rate FlyDubai is growing. 



Face81 said:


> Usually comes out towards the end of each month, so perhaps this week?


Yeah I think so. Don't know why it takes them 3 weeks to release it.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad offers free flights for 10-year-olds*



> By Staff | Published Sunday, January 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s good to be turning 10 this year as the Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways is celebrating its own decade-long service with free flights for children this age.
> 
> Children turning 10 in 2013 are eligible for one free economy class return ticket to any destination on Etihad Airways’ route network, when booked and travelling with a paying adult.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-flights-for-10-year-olds-2013-01-20-1.491808


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^10 million might be a bit less considering the rate FlyDubai is growing.


They will probably move Fly Dubai out to DWC soon, I imagine. Then the international carriers can have T2 and C4, perhaps?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> They will probably move Fly Dubai out to DWC soon, I imagine. The the international carriers can have T2 and C4, perhaps?


Yeah, I think that's what's going to happen. Perhaps they could move carriers with flights to India, Pakistan, Iran, the Gulf, and some other low cost carriers to Terminal 2 and keep that terminal for short haul travel only.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yeah, I think that's what's going to happen. Perhaps they could move carriers with flights to India, Pakistan, Iran, the Gulf, and some other low cost carriers to Terminal 2 and keep that terminal for short haul travel only.


Would make sense, then the international airlines get a combined capacity of 15 million pax at DXB, which should be sufficient. 

Although Fly Dubai will need a bigger terminal out at DWC as the current one can only handle 5 million pax. All this will come to a head soon!!


----------



## Face81

*Exclusive: Dubai World Central Airport May Open Early For Passengers*

The passenger complex at the new Dubai World Central Al Maktoum International Airport could open as soon as Q1 2013 for private aviation

By Dominic Ellis January 6, 2013

Official reports have targeted a year-end launch but speaking exclusively to Business Traveller Middle East, Khalifa Al Zaffin, executive chairman of Dubai Aviation City Corporation, said: “Whether it’s first, second or third quarter, it’s not my call but I think it’s going to happen [before end 2013].”

The strategy for the new airport will be to serve as a centre for executive jet/FBO business and low-cost travel, with flydubai tipped to relocate from Terminal 2, alongside existing cargo flights.

Al Zaffin suggested that all private aviation traffic would have to leave Dubai International airport.

........

http://gulfbusiness.com/2013/01/dubai-considers-earlier-dwc-passenger-launch-remote-check-in/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> FYI:
> 
> These are the 2012 international passenger totals for the LHR and CDG, the world's top two busiest airports:
> 
> LHR: 69.98 million (0.9% up on 2011)
> 
> CDG: 61.6 million (1.1% up on 2011)


Wow, so close to CDG. 
Also, DXB just passed Frankfurt this year  . Impressive, but it probably had to do with the fact LH cut a few routes this year.


----------



## noir-dresses

Nice results for DXB, and 2013 should see the the airport surpase CDG. I don't think we will have to wait until 2015 for DXB to surpase LHR because I can see that happening 2014 a year earlier than expected.

What were the numbers for Ohare, Beijing, and Atlanta this year Face because those airports are in DXBs sights now to ?


----------



## firoz bharmal

killerk said:


> Not that I trust the Indian press a 100%
> 
> Updated January 28, 2013, 5:31 a.m. ET
> 
> By ANIRBAN CHOWDHURY
> 
> MUMBAI--Etihad Airways will buy a 24% stake in Jet Airways (India) Ltd. or about 16 billion rupees ($297 million) in a deal likely to be announced as early as this week, a senior official at India's civil aviation ministry said Monday.
> 
> "I would believe the deal is as good as done," the official told The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> India's commerce minister, Anand Sharma, said he will meet a delegation of Etihad executives in "a couple of days." A statement issued by the minister didn't say why the executives are meeting him.
> .......
> 
> If the deal goes through, Jet Airways is likely to shift its international hub to Abu Dhabi, where Etihad is based, from Brussels, the aviation ministry official said.
> .......
> 
> Source: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323375204578268881350065430.html


Jet Airways is only leading airways in India and second is Spicejet.......this is a good move.....lots of Int.Passenger will diverted to AbuDhabi....


----------



## Face81

Face81 said:


> FYI:
> 
> These are the 2012 international passenger totals for the LHR and CDG, the world's top two busiest airports:
> 
> LHR: 69.98 million (0.9% up on 2011)
> 
> CDG: 61.6 million (1.1% up on 2011)





EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, so close to CDG.
> Also, DXB just passed Frankfurt this year  . Impressive, but it probably had to do with the fact LH cut a few routes this year.


Not a surprise, really  EK was waiting to trump LH 

PS - I think you need to update your signature block.... 196 aircraft and 131 destinations, I believe 




noir-dresses said:


> Nice results for DXB, and 2013 should see the the airport surpase CDG. I don't think we will have to wait until 2015 for DXB to surpase LHR because I can see that happening 2014 a year earlier than expected.
> 
> What were the numbers for Ohare, Beijing, and Atlanta this year Face because those airports are in DXBs sights now to ?


DXB may be closing in on LHR as the world's top airport for international passenger traffic, but we still have a long way to go before we overtake places like ATL....


*Total passenger traffic:*

ATL: 92.4 million (up 5.5% on 2010)

PEK: 77.4 million (up 4.7% on 2010)

ORD: 66.7 million (down 0.1% on 2010)

LAX: 61.8 million (up 3% on 2011)


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> Not a surprise, really  EK was waiting to trump LH
> 
> PS - I think you need to update your signature block.... 196 aircraft and 131 destinations, I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DXB may be closing in on LHR as the world's top airport for international passenger traffic, but we still have a long way to go before we overtake places like ATL....
> 
> 
> *Total passenger traffic:*
> 
> 
> ATL: 92.4 million (up 5.5% on 2010)
> 
> PEK: 77.4 million (up 4.7% on 2010)
> 
> ORD: 66.7 million (down 0.1% on 2010)
> 
> LAX: 61.8 million (up 3% on 2011)


EK still needs a few more years to takeover LH. Remember LH operates flights from its main hubs Frankfurt, Munich and has smaller hubs at Berlin, Dusseldorf, Hamburg and Stuttgart. 

haha, thanks for reminding me  . Only 4 more to 200!! :banana:

I don't think DXB will ever get the chance to overtake Atlanta since its already handling more than DXB's total capacity. As for overtaking PEK, it depends on if its growth rate slows down. 
DXB should looking at the No.3 position by 2016, provided O'hare doesn't grow too much. One airport that has really risen in the ranks in the past few years is Soekarno-Hatta International Airport. That airport is just ahead of DXB for the Jan-July 2012 figures.


----------



## killerk

firoz bharmal said:


> Jet Airways is only leading airways in India and second is Spicejet.......this is a good move.....lots of Int.Passenger will diverted to AbuDhabi....


If the Indian Govt. allows it!!! Their first priority will be to safeguard the interests of Air India!!!


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> EK still needs a few more years to takeover LH. Remember LH operates flights from its main hubs Frankfurt, Munich and has smaller hubs at Berlin, Dusseldorf, Hamburg and Stuttgart.
> 
> haha, thanks for reminding me  . Only 4 more to 200!! :banana:
> 
> I don't think DXB will ever get the chance to overtake Atlanta since its already handling more than DXB's total capacity. As for overtaking PEK, it depends on if its growth rate slows down.
> DXB should looking at the No.3 position by 2016, provided O'hare doesn't grow too much. One airport that has really risen in the ranks in the past few years is Soekarno-Hatta International Airport. That airport is just ahead of DXB for the Jan-July 2012 figures.


There is a pattern here!! They are in large countries with a lot of domestic flights!! (EU can be considered to be a single entity for aviation purposes!!)


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> DXB should looking at the No.3 position by 2016, provided O'hare doesn't grow too much. One airport that has really risen in the ranks in the past few years is Soekarno-Hatta International Airport. That airport is just ahead of DXB for the Jan-July 2012 figures.



I think DXB will overtake CDG this year. Let's see. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad showcases its Boeing 777 in Washington DC*



> Jan 29, 2013
> 
> Ahead of its first flight to Washington, DC, on March 31, Etihad Airways held an on-board showcase for passengers in the American capital.
> 
> The new Boeing 777 aircraft which will serve on the route was delivered last week and stopped at Dulles International Airport for the one-day event.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...its-boeing-777-in-washington-dc/#.UQhIqr9RX3U


----------



## zerozol

Face81 said:


> FYI:
> 
> These are the 2012 international passenger totals for the LHR and CDG, the world's top two busiest airports:
> 
> LHR: 69.98 million (0.9% up on 2011)
> 
> CDG: 61.6 million (1.1% up on 2011)



No, these are _total_ passenger numbers.  International and domestic included as well.

Okey, in terms of "international passengers" Dubai is - maybe - the 3rd in the World, but who cares about the difference of "international" and "domestic"? I really don't understand this hype about "international passengers"... Oh wait, I see, if Dubai refers to "international", they can hold a better ranking! 

But what about Los Angeles? Kuala Lumpur? Dallas? etc.
They all surpassed Dubai in 2011.

Anyway, the total passenger number is the only thing that matters, IMO. 

And according to that, Dubai can be around the 10th place now, overtaken Frankfurt, and maybe some other aiports. (In 2011 Dubai was the 13rd).
And that's still impressive.


----------



## zerozol

Face81 said:


> I think DXB will overtake CDG this year. Let's see. :cheers:


It's not very likely, CDG had growth in the first half of 2012, and it's still ahead of DXB with several million passengers.

And there is also Tokyo-Haneda to count with, a very impressive growth last year.


----------



## zerozol

Some news about this year's Airbus A380s for Emirates (17 frames):

MSN113	A380-861 A6-EEF	Emirates (32nd) 2013-Q1	
MSN116	A380-861 A6-EEG	Emirates (33rd) 2013-Q1	
MSN119	A380-861 A6-EEH	Emirates (34th) 2013-Q2	
MSN123	A380-861 A6-EEI	Emirates (35th) 2013-Q2	
MSN127	A380-861 A6-EEJ	Emirates (36th) 2013-Q2	
MSN132	A380-861 A6-EEK	Emirates (37th) 2013	
(Rolled out of Final Assembly line: http://a380production.com/2013/01/a380-production-update-january-2013-13/) 

MSN133	A380-861 A6-EEL	Emirates (38th) 2013	
MSN134	A380-861 A6-EEM	Emirates (39th) 2013	
(First parts arrived to Toulouse: http://a380production.com/2013/01/a380-production-update-january-2013-12/)

MSN135	A380-861 A6-EEN	Emirates (40th) 2013	
MSN136	A380-861 A6-EEO	Emirates (41st) 2013	
MSN138	A380-861 A6-EEP	Emirates (42nd) 2013	
MSN139	A380-861 A6-EEQ	Emirates (43rd) 2013	
MSN140	A380-861 A6-EER	Emirates (44th) 2013-09	
MSN141	A380-861 A6-EES	Emirates (45th) 
MSN142	A380-861 A6-EET	Emirates (46th) 
MSN144	A380-861 A6-EEU	Emirates (47th) 
MSN145	A380-861 A6-EEV	Emirates (48th) 

(Maybe 3-4 frames would be delayed into 2014, due to the wing-problems / or the last 4 frames with no date is a sign of a deliberate 2014-delivery)

http://plane.spottingworld.com/A380_production_list


As for Boeing 777s, last year EK had something like 12 frames, for this year, I found only 4 (including the latest, delivered on the 22 January) - probably there would be much more in 2013, I suppose.

http://www.planespotters.net/Production_List/Boeing/777/index.php?p=11


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi Duty Free revenues up 24%*



> By Wam | Published Wednesday, January 30, 2013
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac), the operator of Abu Dhabi's five airports, revealed today that Abu Dhabi Duty Free retail revenue reached Dh809.5 million in 2012, an increase of 24 per cent over 2011, setting a new record for the company.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-duty-free-revenues-up-24-2013-01-30-1.493135


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates, Qantas networks tied from Jan 31*



> By Shane McGinley | Wednesday, 30 January 2013 4:10 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qantas (L) and Emirates (R) aircraft are pictured on the tarmac of Sydney Airport (AFP/Getty Images).
> 
> Emirates Airline’s customers will be able to access bookings across Qantas Airways' flight network from March 31 as part of a partnership between the two airlines announced in September 2012, the Dubai carrier announced.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-qantas-networks-tied-from-jan-31-487811.html


----------



## luv2bebrown

I attended a Royal Aeronautical Society lecture yesterday which included a guest speaker from Rolls Royce civil aviation. These lectures are open to everybody. So whenever I hear about them, I will post it up here in case any of you would like to attend.

Interesting thing to note - the RR RB3036 engine proposed for the 777-X program is expected to achieve 12% efficiency gains over the GE90-115B.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

zerozol said:


> It's not very likely, CDG had growth in the first half of 2012, and it's still ahead of DXB with several million passengers.
> 
> And there is also Tokyo-Haneda to count with, a very impressive growth last year.


Well, CDG handled 61.6 million passengers in 2012. 
DXB is estimating 65.4 million passengers will pass through in 2013, so considering CDG isn't recording high growth rates (passenger traffic just grew 1.1% in 2012) its most likely DXB will surpass CDG this year.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

zerozol said:


> But what about Los Angeles? Kuala Lumpur? Dallas? etc.
> They all surpassed Dubai in 2011.
> 
> Anyway, the total passenger number is the only thing that matters, IMO.
> 
> And according to that, Dubai can be around the 10th place now, overtaken Frankfurt, and maybe some other aiports. (In 2011 Dubai was the 13rd).
> And that's still impressive.


DXB was way ahead of KUL in 2011. In 2011, DXB handled 50.98, and KUL handled 37.68. 
But yes, Dallas and LAX were ahead in 2011. And according to the year to date figures published by the Airport council International, between Jan-July, DXB is ranked as the 11th busiest. 

Also, we already know DXB just passed Frankfurt for 2012 passenger traffic.


----------



## Face81

*Daily Emirates flights from Adelaide prompted by demand*









_Emirates Airlines will fly direct from Adelaide daily. Picture: Cameron Richardson Source: The Daily Telegraph_


EMIRATES will begin flying from Adelaide to Dubai daily today, following strong demand from travellers. 

The Middle Eastern airline started flying from Adelaide four times a week in November, announcing it would increase flights to daily services soon after.

The introduction of the carrier to South Australia gives residents access to one-stop flights to 33 destinations in Europe and more than 125 worldwide. Emirates Vice President Australasia Barry Brown said economy class had been full on most flights since the service began and between 85 and 90 per cent full in the busy months of December and January.

................

http://www.news.com.au/national/emi...ompted-by-demand/story-fndo4dzn-1226566310377


----------



## Face81

*Dubai's Emirates airline launches $750 mln bond*

DUBAI | Thu Jan 31, 2013 8:20am EST

Jan 31 (Reuters) - Emirates airline, Dubai's flagship carrier, launched a $750 million 12-year amortising bond on Thursday, with final pricing due later in the day, arranging banks said.

The bond, which matures in 2025, and carries an average life of seven years, launched at 300 basis points over seven-year midswaps, at the wider end of guidance released on Wednesday.

Citibank, Deutsche Bank, Emirates NBD , JPMorgan Chase, Morgan Stanley and Standard Chartered PLC are lead arrangers on the issue.


..........

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/31/emirates-bond-idUSL5N0B09L120130131


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates launches sale on Indian routes*



> Jan 31, 2013
> 
> Emirates Airline has launched a sale on ticket prices to India until February 6 for outbound travel until May 15.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-8398-emirates-launches-sale-on-indian-routes/#.UQs8Wb9RX3U


----------



## VCollaborator

An economy flight review that starts from Concourse A at DXB


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai considers 50 new aircraft*



> By Sarah Algethami, Special to Gulf News | Published: 18:58 February 13, 2013
> 
> Dubai: Flydubai is considering an order of 50 new aircraft from Boeing Co. and Airbus SAS for delivery by 2016, according to an announcement on Wednesday by Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates airline and Group.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/flydubai-considers-50-new-aircraft-1.1146071


----------



## [email protected]@R

What should i call to this news by Daily mail? propaganda? 

http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/general_aviation/read.main/5691997/


----------



## AppleMac

[email protected]@R said:


> What should i call to this news by Daily mail? propaganda?


Nah - not propaganda - pure comedy gold :lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad gives away 10 million airmiles to celebrate 10-year anniversary*



> Nadeem Hanif | Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of the Etihad 10 million miles competition will be drawn in May. Courtesy of Etihad Airways
> 
> DUBAI // Etihad Airways is giving away 10 million air miles to celebrate the carrier’s 10th anniversary.
> 
> The prize is the equivalent of 27 London to Sydney return flights in the Abu Dhabi airline’s Diamond first class.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...ion-airmiles-to-celebrate-10-year-anniversary


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad set for full changeover of its IT platform*



> By Naushad K. Cherrayil, Staff Reporter | Published: 18:06 February 17, 2013
> 
> Abu Dhabi: Etihad Airways is going for a full changeover of its Amadeus passenger services system to Sabre airline solutions from Sunday as the new system — SabreSonic platform — is much more integrated.
> 
> Etihad Airways signed an 11-year deal with Sabre on December 21, 2011, valued at $1 billion (Dh3.67 billion).


http://gulfnews.com/business/technology/etihad-set-for-full-changeover-of-its-it-platform-1.1147483


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad to revise Jet Airways deal*



> By Reuters | Published Sunday, February 17, 2013
> 
> Etihad Airways needs to revise its deal to buy a stake in India's Jet Airways and it is too soon to say when a final agreement will be struck, the Abu Dhabi airline's chairman told Reuters on Sunday.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/etihad-to-revise-jet-airways-deal-2013-02-17-1.495356


----------



## Face81

*Emirates to start Dubai-Clark flights in October*

MANILA, Philippines – Dubai-based Emirates announced that it will begin daily, non-stop flights between Dubai and and Clark starting October 1. 

This will make the Clark International Airport in central Luzon the second in the Philippines that the state-owned carrier from the United Arab Emirates flies to. 

Emirates has been operating flights to Manila since 1990 and currently has 3 daily, non-stop services. Expansion plans in the country's main gateway, however, is limited by space and the single runway.

The sprawling airport in Clark, a former US air base, is beng considered the country's alternative airport. It has been growing exponentially since it services a catchment area of 17 million people in the central and northern Luzon areas.


........


http://www.rappler.com/business/22044-emirates-to-fly-to-clark-as-second-destination-in-philippines


----------



## Slimbo

Strange, I would have thought Cebu would be a better destination rather than another airport close to Manila that the locals hate using.

Especially as Philippine Airlines and Zest Airways have recently announced they're no longer flying from Clark which limits domestic connections to Cebu Pacific only.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad-Jet deal highlights doubt on Indian investment safety*

Al-Nahayan wants govt assurance on protection of its foray, meets Anand Sharma; Jet stock tumbles amid reports of Etihad revising the deal

BS Reporters | Mumbai/Delhi/Abu Dhabi February 19, 2013 Last Updated at 00:44 IST

"The conclusion of a stake sale agreement between Jet Airways and Etihad Airways is being delayed, as the Abu Dhabi-based airline wants a government assurance on an investment in India.

The demand came after India and the United Arab Emirates had, in principle, agreed on a bilateral investment promotion and protection agreement to boost two-way trade."
............

Source: http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-indian-investment-safety-113021900005_1.html


----------



## killerk

^^ Abu Dhabi Govt. is doing an excellent job in regards to due diligence on its part!!! India is not an easy country to do business, but once you get the system in place, its a cash cow!!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^ Abu Dhabi Govt. is doing an excellent job in regards to due diligence on its part!!! India is not an easy country to do business, but once you get the system in place, its a cash cow!!!


Plus, there's so much corruption in India.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Plus, there's so much corruption in India.


No doubts.....but unlike the West, it is cheap to do business there, hence high returns....!! even in a global recession you can make returns on investment there!!!
but the bureaucracy, red-tapism and policy paralysis make it hell to set up!!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> No doubts.....but unlike the West, it is cheap to do business there, hence high returns....!! even in a global recession you can make returns on investment there!!!
> but the bureaucracy, red-tapism and policy paralysis make it hell to set up!!!


I agree that India can be an extremely profitable market, but in terms of aviation, most if not all the airlines there are making loses.
Also, the Abu Dhabi govt. is probably thinking very carefully about this purchase, cause some of their investments in India haven't done so well; like when Etisalat purchased an Indian telecom company which illegally got its 2G license, then had its license suspended, that company they purchased became useless.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Jobs at Emirates airline: Last call for IT technicians, engineers*



> By Shuchita Kapur | Published Tuesday, February 19, 2013
> 
> A number of IT technicians and engineers are required at one of the most reputed companies in the UAE, Emirates airlines.
> 
> Multiple positions have opened up for these professionals and those interested can apply.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-it-technicians-engineers-2013-02-19-1.495513


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/uae-funds-hercules-avionics-modernisation-382466/

UAE funds Hercules avionics modernisation.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/uae-to-purchase-general-atomics-predators-382497/

UAE to purchase General Atomics Predators.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE's flydubai launches South Sudan route*



> by ASC Staff on Feb 20, 2013
> 
> The UAE’s flydubai will begin flying to South Sudan capital Juba from April 21, the low-cost carrier said.
> 
> The Dubai-based airline will fly to Juba Airport four times a week from its base at Dubai International Airport’s Terminal 2.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...ubai-launches-south-sudan-route/#.USRe1KVBJik


----------



## Parisian Girl

*FlyDubai’s 48-hour sale: Tickets from Dh337*



> By Staff | Published Wednesday, February 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlyDubai has announced a limited-time sale of air tickets at low prices.
> 
> Dubai's first low-cost airline FlyDubai has announced a limited-time sale of air tickets, offering fares as low as Dh337 all-inclusive to some international destinations.
> 
> The 48-hour sale, which is live now and runs until 12 noon on Thursday (February 21), includes tickets (differently priced) to destinations in India, Pakistan, Egypt, Lebanon, Sudan, Jordan, Maldives and Bahrain.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...r-sale-tickets-from-dh337-2013-02-20-1.495668


----------



## Face81

*Emirates files slot request for Milan to New York*

Emirates is set to resume trans-Atlantic services from Europe to North America. It has filed a slot request with IATA for Milan Malpensa (MXP) to New York Kennedy (JFK) frequencies, with services set to start from 01 October 2013. Emirates in the past operated Dubai – Hamburg – New York services.

In addition to its thrice daily services Dubai-Malpensa, the following flight numbers and schedule have been filed:

Emirates flight EK205 – Dubai to New York (Via Milan Malpensa)
Aircraft: Boeing 777-300ER – 3 cabin service
DXB-MXP dep: 0910 arr: 1350
MXP-JFK dep: 1600 arr: 1810

Emirates flight EK206 – New York Kennedy to Dubai (Via Milan Malpensa)
Aircraft: Boeing 777-300ER – 3 cabin service
JFK-MXP dep: 2215 arr: 1215 – next day
MXP-DXB dep: 1400 arr: 2205


............


http://www.airlinehubbuzz.com/emirates-files-slot-request-milan-new-york/


----------



## firoz bharmal

Face81 said:


> Emirates is set to resume trans-Atlantic services from Europe to North America. It has filed a slot request with IATA for Milan Malpensa (MXP) to New York Kennedy (JFK) frequencies, with services set to start from 01 October 2013. Emirates in the past operated Dubai – Hamburg – New York services.
> 
> In addition to its thrice daily services Dubai-Malpensa, the following flight numbers and schedule have been filed:
> 
> Emirates flight EK205 – Dubai to New York (Via Milan Malpensa)
> Aircraft: Boeing 777-300ER – 3 cabin service
> DXB-MXP dep: 0910 arr: 1350
> MXP-JFK dep: 1600 arr: 1810
> 
> Emirates flight EK206 – New York Kennedy to Dubai (Via Milan Malpensa)
> Aircraft: Boeing 777-300ER – 3 cabin service
> JFK-MXP dep: 2215 arr: 1215 – next day
> MXP-DXB dep: 1400 arr: 2205
> 
> 
> ............
> 
> 
> http://www.airlinehubbuzz.com/emirates-files-slot-request-milan-new-york/


I heard Dubai direct flight to NY then through Malpensa ....why?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...-must-adapt-to-social-media-evolution-382549/

Airlines must adapt to social media evolution.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8471076207/

Air Arabia with the new Sharklets.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

EK via Milan to JFK will be similar to their service a few years ago via Hamburg. Why did they stop that flight?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*VisitBritain seeks Gulf tourists, partners with Emirates Airline*



> Lianne Gutcher | Feb 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VisitBritain hopes attractions such as Big Ben and the London Eye will help to attract visitors from the Middle East. Dan Kitwood / Getty Images
> 
> VisitBritain, the United Kingdom's national tourism agency, wants to attract more visitors from the Arabian Gulf to Britain by entering into a marketing deal with Emirates Airline.
> 
> About 500,000 people from the Gulf visit the UK every year. Of those, half are from the UAE. Visit Britain aims to increase that number by 30 per cent by 2020.


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...-gulf-tourists-partners-with-emirates-airline


----------



## killerk

*Spicejet to fly to Sharjah from Lucknow, Varanasi (Benares)*

IANS Published: 17:13 February 20, 2013

Lucknow: Spicejet has announced flight services between this Uttar Pradesh capital and Varanasi to Sharjah from next month.
While the Lucknow-Sharjah filght will begin March 11, the Varanasi-Sharjah flight will start March 7..........

Source: http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/spicejet-to-fly-to-sharjah-from-lucknow-varanasi-1.1148731


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Airports invites bids from retailers for Terminal 1*



> By Staff | Published Thursday, February 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai Airport (SUPPLIED)
> 
> Dubai Airports is inviting bids from specialist retail companies for the awarding of the official service concessions in the arrivals area of Terminal 1 at Dubai International airport.
> 
> The move is linked to a major refurbishment project that will be carried out at Terminal 1 over the next year. The opportunity is available to telecommunications retail outlets, car rentals, currency exchange, hotel, tour operators, pharmacies, convenience stores, restaurants and coffee shops.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-retailers-for-terminal-1-2013-02-21-1.495954


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...-must-adapt-to-social-media-evolution-382549/
> 
> Airlines must adapt to social media evolution.


If you are interested in this sort of thing, look up "New Distribution Capability" to see where airlines are heading in terms of personalizing service offerings... AND *pricing*!


----------



## killerk

*Kenya Airways announces codeshare with Etihad*

(eTN) - Following the progressive partnership between Abu Dhabi’s national airline, Etihad (EY), and European mega carrier KLM/Air France, it comes as no particular surprise, other than the timing, that Etihad has now signed an extensive codeshare deal with Kenya Airways (KQ), a SkyTeam partner in which KLM has held a major stake since 1996 when KQ was privatized.

Etihad Airways and Kenya Airways announced this afternoon in Abu Dhabi that KQ will commence flights to Abu Dhabi starting in June this year, initially three per week with immediate effect codesharing on the daily Etihad service between Abu Dhabi and Nairobi................

Source: http://www.eturbonews.com/33568/kenya-airways-announces-codeshare-etihad


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates Flight Catering to hire*



> By Staff | Published Thursday, February 21, 2013
> 
> Emirates Flight Catering, which provides catering and ancillary services to airlines operating from Dubai International airport, is hiring to fill a number of mid and junior level positions in Dubai.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/emirates-flight-catering-to-hire-2013-02-21-1.495875


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia sets new monthly passenger record*



> By Andy Sambidge | Saturday, 23 February 2013 12:55 PM
> 
> Low-cost carrier Air Arabia said on Saturday that its passenger numbers in January represented the highest monthly total since it began operations.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/air-arabia-sets-new-monthly-passenger-record-490584.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Tender floated for Abu Dhabi Midfield Terminal*



> by Yamurai Zendera on Feb 25, 2013
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company PJSC (ADAC) is seeking expressions of interest for design services for the Midfield Terminal Complex (MTC) Landside Support Facilities at the Abu Dhabi International Airport.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...for-abu-dhabi-midfield-terminal/#.USrlODCFX3V


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to allow extra baggage on select routes*



> by ASC Staff on Feb 24, 2013
> 
> Emirates Airline is offering a larger baggage allowance in Economy class to 14 destinations for travel until March 31.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...-extra-baggage-on-select-routes/#.USrqdjCFX3U


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Dubai Airport Terminal 3 systems restored: Trains to Concourses A, B back on track


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...courses-a-b-back-on-track-2013-02-05-1.493878

Did anyone here about this? It happened on Feb 5th. There must have been a lot of chaos cause it happened in the morning.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi airport passenger traffic up*



> By Wam | Published Monday, February 25, 2013
> 
> The Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) today said it posted double digit increase of 19.6 per cent in passenger traffic in January, compared to the same month last year.
> 
> The report revealed that over 1.3 million passengers passed through the airport's facilities last month.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...port-passenger-traffic-up-2013-02-25-1.496401


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad boosts Indonesia links*



> The National staff | Feb 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etihad Airways has expanded its partnership with Garuda Indonesia. Andrew Parsons / The National
> 
> Etihad Airways yesterday announced an expansion of its partnership with Garuda Indonesia bringing the total number of code-share destinations with the Jakarta-based airline to 10.


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...sights/aviation/etihad-boosts-indonesia-links


----------



## Face81

*Dubai International starts 2013 with new passenger record*

Dubai International has begun 2013 in top gear, setting yet another monthly record by welcoming, for the first time, more than 5.5 million passengers in a single month.

According to the traffic report issued by Dubai Airports today, passenger traffic rose 14.6% to 5,559,760 in January 2013, up from 4,852,139 in the same month in 2012.

Aircraft movements totalled 31,332 in January 2013, climbing 5.6% from the 29,680 movements recorded in January 2012. 

...........


http://www.ameinfo.com/dubai-international-starts-2013-passenger-record-331185


----------



## noir-dresses

Maybe this will be the year when DXB reaches the six million monthly pax number.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Maybe this will be the year when DXB reaches the six million monthly pax number.


Considering they are expecting 66 million this year, and current growth rates should continue for the next few years, 6 million passengers a month will become very common soon.


----------



## noir-dresses

Face is going to like this,

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...-off-a380-service-to-gatwick-in-march-382761/

Emirates to fly one-off A380 service to Gatwick in March.


----------



## noir-dresses

First permanent A380 wing-fix nearly complete.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/first-permanent-a380-wing-fix-nearly-complete-383847/


----------



## Face81

*Dubai airport passenger numbers up 11.4 pct in February*

DUBAI, March 26 | Tue Mar 26, 2013 3:16am EDT 

DUBAI, March 26 (Reuters) - Passenger traffic at Dubai's main airport surpassed 5 million people in February, rising 11.4 percent from a year earlier, airport authorities said on Tuesday.

The airport, one of the world's busiest, handled 5.1 million passengers in February. Year-to-date traffic was up 13.0 percent to 10.6 million passengers.

"We continue to stay ahead of the curve in terms of our traffic forecast of 65.4 million passengers in 2013," Dubai Airports chief executive Paul Griffiths said in the statement.


...........



http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/26/emirates-airport-traffic-idUSL5N0CI0DZ20130326


----------



## Elktest

A380 flightline von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## AltinD

It's the BA a A380 too?


----------



## aravinda

yea - should be their second frame i think.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UK builder wins deal to expand Abu Dhabi's T3*



> By Andy Sambidge | Tuesday, 26 March 2013 5:23 PM
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) on Tuesday appointed Taylor Woodrow International Construction to carry out major expansion work at Abu Dhabi International Airport.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uk-builder-wins-deal-expand-abu-dhabi-s-t3-495481.html#.UVJMSBxBJik


----------



## Parisian Girl

*India's Jet wet leases A330 to Etihad as stake talks go on*



> By Daniel Shane | Tuesday, 26 March 2013 10:48 AM
> 
> India’s Jet Airways has wet leased one of its Airbus A330-200 aircraft to the UAE’s Etihad Airways, it was reported, as the two continue discussions over an equity stake sale.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/indi...as-stake-talks-go-on-495391.html#.UVJNVRxBJik


----------



## Elktest

aravinda said:


> yea - should be their second frame i think.


its the third


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates A380 makes Gatwick appearance.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/pictures-emirates-a380-makes-gatwick-appearance-383960/

Article also states Emirates will take delivery of 17 Airbus A380s in its financial year beginning 1 April leading to a fleet of 48 of the double-deck type by this time next year.


----------



## VCollaborator

*DXB confirmed as world’s second busiest international airport*



> *March 28, 2013*
> 
> Dubai International has been confirmed as the world’s second busiest airport for international passenger traffic, moving ahead of Paris’ Charles de Gaulle airport for the first time.
> 
> Since the start of the year Dubai International has moved up two positions in the global rankings and now has London Heathrow’s title as the world’s busiest international airport firmly within its sights. The move up the rankings was confirmed by the latest figures published by Airports Council International.


http://www.dubaiairports.ae/en/media-centre/Pages/press-releases.aspx?id=136


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates A380 makes Gatwick appearance.
> 
> http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/pictures-emirates-a380-makes-gatwick-appearance-383960/
> 
> Article also states Emirates will take delivery of 17 Airbus A380s in its financial year beginning 1 April leading to a fleet of 48 of the double-deck type by this time next year.


Annoyed I missed it! Flying tonight


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi posts 13.1% rise in Feb air passengers*



> by Andy Sambidge on Mar 28, 2013
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) on Wednesday said that passenger traffic at Abu Dhabi International grew by 13.1 percent in February compared to the same month last year.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...-131-rise-in-feb-air-passengers/#.UVTbPhxBJik


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Qantas and Emirates get nod for ‘game-changing’ alliance*



> Thursday, 28 March 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates and Qantas A380 aircraft sit on the tarmac at Kingsford Smith international airport in Sydney.
> 
> SYDNEY: Australia’s competition watchdog yesterday gave final approval for Qantas and Emirates to launch a “game-changing” global alliance, saying the tie-up will benefit passengers.
> 
> The decision by the Australian Competition and Consumer Commission (ACCC), widely expected after a preliminary green light in December, allows the airlines to combine operations for five years.


http://thepeninsulaqatar.com/intern...tes-get-nod-for-‘game-changing’-alliance.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE and US aviation ties 'fastest growing in the world'*



> David Black | Mar 28, 2013
> 
> Non-stop commercial airline services between the United Arab Emirates and United States is the fastest growing bilateral aviation relationship in the world, according to a new report into business links between the two countries published today.


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...us-aviation-ties-fastest-growing-in-the-world


----------



## metroreporter

6 million passengers used Dubai Airport Terminal 2 in 2012

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/v...ed-dubai-airport-terminal-2-in-2012-1.1164353


----------



## noir-dresses

Well its prediction time again people, EKs working year is over Sunday March 31st, 2013. So what what do you guys think the profit for this year will be?


----------



## rascott

Full year profit - for EK only (not for the Emirates Group) - aed 3.9 billion.
Half year profit was aed 1.76 billion.

y/e 31/3/2012 was aed 1.56 billion
y/e 31/3/2011 was aed 5.4 billion.

Profit volatility largely due to fuel prices. 

2012/3 could be impacted by any provisions set aside for the A380 wing fixes - though most of that cost will be borne by Airbus.

Expect full year results announcement around May 16th?


----------



## luv2bebrown

Group profit USD1.2 billion.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates, Qantas A380s to make aviation history: Will fly in tandem formation to mark tie-up*



> By AFP | Published Saturday, March 30, 2013
> 
> Two Airbus A380s will fly in formation over Sydney's world-famous Harbour Bridge on Sunday to celebrate the launch of a tie-up between Emirates and Qantas, the Australian airline said.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-formation-to-mark-tie-up-2013-03-30-1.500607


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai to fly double daily to Sri Lanka*



> By WAM | Published Friday, March 29, 2013
> 
> Flydubai, Dubai's innovative low-cost airline, announced that it will fly double daily to Sri Lanka starting this summer, bringing the total number of weekly flights to 14.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/sri...double-daily-to-sri-lanka-2013-03-29-1.500535


_*UAE airlines' aircraft orders to support over 200,000 high-paying jobs in US*_
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...00-high-paying-jobs-in-us-2013-03-29-1.500536


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

is there any indoor pix of DWC airport terminal???


----------



## VCollaborator

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> is there any indoor pix of DWC airport terminal???


I think you should try foursquare becasue it seems like it has best photos of Al Maktoum International Airport that I have found. Here is a link:

https://foursquare.com/v/al-maktoum...مطار-آل-مكتوم-الدولي/4d4ef7bea8fba1437e0e4a1a


----------



## VCollaborator

*Nice video of Concourse A's First Class lounge at DXB*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0aNx4CRo0I


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2013/04/bca_edc_opening_04_04_13.html

Boeings new Everett Delivery Center looks nice, and I'm sure EK will have an office inside somewhere.

Makes picking up your airframe just a little better.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad opens premium lounge at Dulles airport*



> Etihad Airways has officially unveiled its new premium lounge at Dulles International Airport.
> The opening of this world-class facility follows the launch of the airline’s new daily service linking Abu Dhabi and Washington, D.C. on March 31.
> The new facility is part of an overall total investment of $ 50 million over the next 12 months to build further premium lounges at major destinations across Etihad Airways’ fast growing global network.
> In addition to its signature First and Business Class lounges in Abu Dhabi, the airline has also established premium lounges in Dublin, Frankfurt, London, Manchester and Paris. Additionally, new state-of-the-art luxury lounges are planned for New York, Sydney and Melbourne.
> The beautifully-appointed split level lounge features a whole range of exclusive services including soothing relaxation spaces, elegant fine dining areas, state-of-the-art business amenities, luxurious bathrooms with invigorating shower facilities, and family entertainment areas.
> Located next to the airline’s departure gate in Terminal A, the lounge provides premium passengers with unfettered and convenient direct access to the aircraft without having to go through a traditional departure gate.


http://www.arabnews.com/news/447161


----------



## m-man

*Etihad CEO: New U.S. city, 'major' partners coming soon*



> Etihad will announce plans for a fourth U.S. destination by year's end and promised news about "major" new partners within the next few weeks.
> 
> Those were among comments made by Eithad CEO James Hogan Tuesday in a wide-ranging interview with Today in the Sky. The interview came on the sidelines of a press conference at the Newseum in Washington, D.C., where Etihad touted its just-launched service to Washington Dulles.
> 
> That service began Sunday, with the carrier offering one daily round-trip flight between Washington Dulles and its main hub in Abu Dhabi, the capital city of the United Arab Emirates (UAE).
> 
> ......


http://www.usatoday.com/story/todayinthesky/2013/04/03/etihad/2049069/




> Washington society stepped out in style last night at an exclusive gala dinner co-hosted by the United Arab Emirates Ambassador to the United States and Etihad Airways, the national carrier of the UAE.
> 
> More than 450 distinguished guests attended a glamorous gala dinner at the prestigious Andrew W. Mellon Auditorium, in the heart of the city, to celebrate the launch of the airline's new daily service linking Washington, D.C., and the UAE's capital Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Harry Connick Jr. and his band provided a memorable performance by entertaining guests with an exceptional display of musical talent and charm.
> 
> The UAE Ambassador to the United States, Yousef Al Otaiba, extended a warm welcome to guests and said he was pleased the links between the two countries were being strengthened with the new Etihad Airways' service.


http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/...assy-host-gala-dinner-celebrate-new-washingto


----------



## theaviationwriter

> Earlier today, Etihad Airways announced its results for the first quarter of 2013, marking the UAE national carrier’s strongest ever passenger and cargo results for a first quarter.
> 
> Passenger revenues were 19 percent higher than the same period in 2012, with a total of US$900 million in the first quarter. In addition, cargo revenues increased by 17 percent to US$193 million.


http://www.theaviationwriter.com/2013/04/etihad-airways-passenger-cargo-record.html


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

VCollaborator said:


> I think you should try foursquare becasue it seems like it has best photos of Al Maktoum International Airport that I have found. Here is a link:
> 
> https://foursquare.com/v/al-maktoum...مطار-آل-مكتوم-الدولي/4d4ef7bea8fba1437e0e4a1a




:banana: thnx


----------



## VCollaborator

*Sir Maurice Flanagan, Executive Vice Chairman of Emirates Airline, retires*



> *Francis Matthew, Editor at Large*
> 
> *7 April 2013*
> 
> Sir Maurice Flanagan, Executive Vice Chairman of Emirates Airline, retired on Sunday having been with the airline ever since it started, and received a touching tribute from Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates Airline and Group.
> “I salute you as a friend and colleague. On behalf of His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, we thank you for the huge contribution you have made,” said Shaikh Ahmad.
> “On this sad occasion Sir Maurice retires from the company, but he will remain part of the Emirates family, and Dubai will always be his home”.
> Shaikh Ahmad told the assembled audience of friends and senior Emirates staff that he had shared an office with Sir Maurice for nine months when they started Emirates Airline in 1985, and added in a warm and personal tribute that “I learnt a lot from Sir Maurice. Indeed, when you see some good in me, you see what Maurice taught me. My bad habits are my own.”
> Sir Maurice replied in Arabic, thanking Shaikh Ahmad for his leadership and kindness through the years. He then switched to English to tell the gathering the astonishing story of how Emirates Airline started.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...hairman-of-emirates-airline-retires-1.1167779


----------



## VCollaborator

Emirates have once again upgraded its website.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Pictures: Al Makhtoum Airport, Dubai World Central*

Apr 7, 2013: A glimpse of Dubai's new passenger airport, now set to open in October































































http://www.constructionweekonline.com/ © 2013 ITP Business Publishing Ltd.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*L&T wins $256m deal at Abu Dhabi Intl Airport*



> by CW Staff on Apr 4, 2013
> 
> Larsen & Toubro Construction's (L&T) transportation infrastructure business has won a $256m (AED: 943.1m) order for the development of the Abu Dhabi Midfield Terminal Complex (MTC).


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...-deal-at-abu-dhabi-intl-airport/#.UWMWkJN01ik


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to launch trans-Atlantic flight from Europe*



> By Staff | Published Monday, April 08, 2013
> 
> Connecting North America and mainland Europe, Emirates will launch a direct service between Milan and New York, the airline’s only trans-Atlantic service, from 1st October 2013.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...lantic-flight-from-europe-2013-04-08-1.501849


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad gets US nod for Aer Lingus codeshare deal*



> By Andy Sambidge | Monday, 8 April 2013 1:13 PM
> 
> Etihad Airways said on Monday that it has received approval from the US Department of Transportation to put its 'EY' flight code on Aer Lingus' transatlantic services out of Dublin, Ireland.
> 
> Under the deal, Etihad will offer ten weekly codeshare flights via Dublin to Boston, eight to Chicago, 12 to New York.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-gets-us-nod-for-aer-lingus-codeshare-deal-497050.html


----------



## [email protected]@R

Emirates Announces Stockholm From 04 sep 13 
EK 157 DXB - ARN 0715 1200
EK 158 ARN - DXB 1355 2225

Daily B777-300ER

http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/general_aviation/read.main/5735799/


----------



## VCollaborator

*Welcome to Dubai | Emirates*



>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_XGmaqUueM


----------



## Face81

[email protected]@R said:


> Emirates Announces Stockholm From 04 sep 13
> EK 157 DXB - ARN 0715 1200
> EK 158 ARN - DXB 1355 2225
> 
> Daily B777-300ER
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/general_aviation/read.main/5735799/


The new route drought ends! :cheers:


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Cargo delivers to Washington DC*



> Etihad Cargo, the air freight division of Etihad Airways, has added Washington to its global cargo network.
> 
> 
> It has also increased the frequency of flights to Hong Kong courtesy of strategic partner Air Seychelles.
> Washington is now Etihad Cargo's fifth destination in North America, and the news follows the launch of Etihad's passenger services from Abu Dhabi to Washington-Dulles Airport last month. The freight consignments will fly as bellyhold cargo, aboard the passenger aircraft.
> Air Seychelles, in which Etihad owns a 40 per cent stake, launched its first passenger service to Hong Kong via Abu Dhabi earlier in March.
> "With the addition of bellyhold capacity to Washington, and an overall increase in cargo capacity to Hong Kong, we believe these new operations will strengthen cargo services both east and west for our customers," said Kevin Knight, the chief strategy and planning officer at Etihad Airways.


Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...cargo-delivers-to-washington-dc#ixzz2QFLK2zvx 
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook


----------



## m-man

*[New] Etihad Airways - Our home Abu Dhabi*


----------



## unknownpleasures

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emir...of-opp-sex-share-room-496938.html?tab=Article



> Emirates Airline has been forced to apologise to several delayed passengers who were allocated a Dubai hotel room with a stranger of the opposite sex, potentially causing repercussions under UAE law.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Fly Emirates to sponsor Real Madrid shirt*



> The Real Madrid football team shirt is perhaps the most famous in the world and is therefore one of the most sought-after by the big-name companies that want to print their logo on it. It has been revealed that on 30th April the club will sign an official sponsorship deal with Fly Emirates.
> 
> The Arab company has already began disembarking at the club and, besides the odd sponsorship event, has put its name to the VIP areas at the Santiago Bernabéu. The deal with the airline, which is for the next four seasons, will earn the club between €24 million and €26 million per year.
> 
> In return for the investment, the Fly Emirates logo will appear on the team shirt from next season onwards. The club's current sponsor, Bwin, will continue it deals with the club but will have secondary-sponsor status.
> 
> Real's new deal is the most expensive in the club's history, and opens the door to a whole new market – the booming countries of the Middle East, including the likes of the United Arab Emirates and Qatar.



http://www.marca.com/2013/04/12/en/football/real_madrid/1365799084.html


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways announces Sana'a as its latest destination*



> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates (UAE), will launch direct flights to Sana'a, Yemen's political and commercial capital on September 1, 2013.
> 
> 
> Sana'a will be the airline's eighth destination on the Arabian Peninsula beyond Abu Dhabi, joining Bahrain, Dammam, Doha, Jeddah, Kuwait, Muscat and Riyadh. Flights to Sana'a will operate four times a week.
> 
> James Hogan, Etihad Airways President and Chief Executive Officer, said: "The launch of direct services to Sana'a is consistent with our strategy of adding depth and scale to our network and targeting areas of growth in emerging markets."
> 
> "The ancestral, cultural and business ties between the two countries are significant, and we believe the new service will further facilitate Yemen's economic development in the months and years ahead."


http://www.ameinfo.com/etihad-airways-announces-sanaa-destination-337500


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways to launch daily flights between Abu Dhabi and Belgrade*



> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, will commence daily nonstop flights between its home base of Abu Dhabi and Belgrade, the capital of Serbia, from June 15, 2013.
> 
> 
> JatAirways, Serbia's national carrier, will place its JU code on the new service, as well as to 21 destinations on the Etihad Airways network. In return Etihad Airways will place its EY code on 23 of JatAirways' European flights. All subject to government and regulatory approval.
> 
> These new Etihad Airways flights will help provide better access to Belgrade for several hundred thousand Serbian nationals living around the world.
> 
> Etihad Airways will operate a two cabin Airbus A319 aircraft on the service between Abu Dhabi and Belgrade, configured to carry 106 passengers, with 16 seats in Pearl Business Class and 90 seats in Coral Economy Class.
> 
> The announcement was made today, Monday April 15, at a media conference in Belgrade hosted by James Hogan, Etihad Airways' President and Chief Executive Officer. Mr Hogan was joined at the media conference by Vladimir Ognjenoviæ, JatAirways' Chief Executive Officer.


http://www.ameinfo.com/etihad-airways-launch-daily-flights-abu-337664


















PRESS CONFRENCE
http://new.livestream.com/etihad/jat/videos/16492924


----------



## m-man

*Boeing to deliver Etihad Airways Aircrafts Early 2014*



> WAM Washington D.C, Apr 14th, 2013 (WAM)--Boeing Senior Vice President, John Wojick, said in an exclusive statement to Emirates News Agency (WAM) that Boeing is committed to engaging Etihad Airways as it will deliver the agreed aircrafts in the first quarter of next year.
> 
> John Wojick has commended Etihad Airway's decision of buying 12 Boeing Aircraft at a total value of AED10.3 billion. The signed order includes 10 Boeing 787-9 Dreamliners, thus bringing the total of aircrafts purchased by Etihad to 41, to be delivered between 2014 and 2019, rendering it the largest operator of this model in the world.
> T
> he Vice President of Global Sales of Commercial Airplanes has stated that the Dreamliner model is one of the most competent aircrafts in terms of environmental-friendly performance, and has a fuel consumption of 20 per cent less than the other aircrafts similar in size. Etihad has options and rights to 25 additional "Boeing 787" aircrafts .
> Wojick has stressed the importance of the new Dallas- Abu Dhabi Airport itinerary and how it enhances the strategic relations between UAE and USA. He also lauded the Etihad airways' keenness on reinforcing its presence in Washington D.C, following the opening of its luxury waiting lounge valued at $6.8 million last week in Dallas international Airport.


http://www.avionics-intelligence.co...iver-etihad-airways-aircrafts-early-2014.html


----------



## killerk

^^ Dulles.....not Dallas!!! No one proofreads their articles I presume!!


----------



## Elktest

its not in Dubai 


flightline A380 von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 flightline von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates may need 275 B777Xs for replacement and expansion! :eek2:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...-777-successor-specs-before-making-order.html


----------



## killerk

*Jet Airways seeks 3-fold expansion of India-Abu Dhabi services*

NEW DELHI/MUMBAI: As Jet-Etihad talks over equity investment continued, the premier Indian carrier has sought expansion of air service capacity between India and Abu Dhabi by three-folds and allowing it to operate code-share flights with the Gulf carrier to 23 cities here by 2016..........

In its application, *Jet is understood to have planned to connect to 23 Indian cities with Abu Dhabi* in the long and medium term, requiring over 41,000 seats per week by 2016.....

Source: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...a-abu-dhabi-services/articleshow/19615068.cms


----------



## killerk

*Delhi, Mumbai airports oppose additional traffic rights to Abu Dhabi*

GMR and GVK groups which run two of India's busiest airports have strongly resisted the plan to increase the air traffic rights between India and Abu Dhabi fearing an adverse impact on its hub prospects.

The two companies have expressed its concern on the issue of opening up the skies to Abu Dhabi based Etihad to the civil aviation ministry which will be negotiating air service agreement with Abu Dhabi next week.....

GMR group runs Delhi and Hyderabad airport while GVK is in charge of Mumbai and Bangalore airports.......

Source: http://www.business-standard.com/ar...affic-rights-to-abu-dhabi-113041801003_1.html


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Emirates may need 275 B777Xs for replacement and expansion! :eek2:
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...-777-successor-specs-before-making-order.html


What interests me is if this is what EK wants with its existing A350 orders plus options. 

If EK plan to drop the A359/10 order and options than this is just about the right figure.

Now if EK want 275 777X airframes plus keep all of the A350 orders and options than we are talking about serious explansion.

Lets say EK order 275 777Xs which will replace the existing 77Ws, and 77Ls which replaced todays 332s, 343s, 345s, 772/2ER, and 773s. They also take 100 A350-900s, and the 20 A350-1000 they have on order and options. They also want to order an extra 30-40 A380s from what Clark has mentioned. We would be looking at more than 500 airframes. I can also see add on orders for the A350-1000, and A350-900R version. Even the A380-900 will be available by the end of the decade.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad's first travel mall opens in Dubai*



> DUBAI // Abu Dhabi's Etihad Airways took a big step into the Dubai market yesterday when it opened its first travel mall.
> 
> Situated close to Safa Park it will be a one-stop shop for bookings, check-in, coaches to Abu Dhabi airport as well as retail outlets for services such as car hire and money exchange.
> Hareb Al Muhairy, the vice president of sales UAE, says its proximity to areas such as Jumeirah, Business Bay and the Marina is important. "It's a prime location for us," he said.
> About 100 staff will be based at the centre which is open 24 hours a day, seven days a week.
> There will be a news agent as well as branches of the Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank, Hertz car rental and Jones the Grocer.


Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/etihads-first-travel-mall-opens-in-dubai#ixzz2QsAwUpBZ 
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook


----------



## m-man

*US Customs deal with Abu Dhabi to cut down queues for travellers*



> ABU DHABI // US officials have agreed to open a Customs post in Abu Dhabi, allowing passengers to bypass long lines when they arrive in America.
> The agreement between the US and the UAE will mean the US department of homeland security will set up a checkpoint at Abu Dhabi International Airport, the first of its kind in the Middle East.
> Under the system, passengers would go through US Customs and immigration before take-off.
> US Customs confirmed the plan, first proposed in late 2011, saying it would help to increase security.
> "The pre-clearance agreement with the UAE will enhance our aviation security by allowing US security officials to screen passengers before they board flights for the US," a spokesman said.
> 
> A spokesman for Etihad Airways said: "The establishment of the US Customs facility at Abu Dhabi Airport will ensure that Etihad Airways continues to fulfil its pledge to offer a world-class customer travel experience.
> "The new state-of-the-art facility will provide passengers of Etihad Airways, and its codeshare partner American Airlines, with a seamless US pre-clearance process, whether flying directly from Abu Dhabi Airport or transiting from a destination in Africa, Asia or the Middle East."


Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...-cut-down-queues-for-travellers#ixzz2QsuNGQDT 
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Airport Sees Potential For U.S. Customs Post*

MIDDLE EAST NEWS
Updated April 18, 2013, 6:38 p.m. ET


By DOUG CAMERON

Dubai's airport authority said Thursday it would welcome any effort by the U.S. to set up a customs post for airline passengers heading to the country from the Gulf emirate. 

The world's second-largest international airport after London Heathrow backed an effort to set up a U.S. facility in neighboring Abu Dhabi, partially funded by the Gulf emirate, despite criticism of the move by airlines in the U.S. and Europe, which argued it will distort competition. 

Passengers heading for the U.S. would be able to avoid long lines at U.S. airports by pre-clearing customs and immigration in Abu Dhabi, the dominant partner in the United Arab Emirates, which includes Dubai. 

"Dubai International is well positioned to be the next port of call for U.S. preclearance," the airport authority said in an emailed statement. 

..........

The Department of Homeland Security and the State Department began stressing that vetting U.S.-bound passengers in Abu Dhabi, instead of on U.S. soil, will end up enhancing national security. Proponents of the facility also have said it is necessary to more effectively control plants and animals coming into the U.S.

Customs and Border Protection had no immediate comment. The agency also operates overseas pre-clearance facilities in Canada, Ireland and the Caribbean. No time scale has been revealed for opening the proposed Abu Dhabi facility.

.............


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324763404578430643249947724.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates sponsors French Open*



> By Staff | Published Thursday, April 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Gachassin, President of the French Federation of Tennis (left) during a press conference and Tim Clark, President Emirates Airline (right) signing the agreement for Emirates’ five year sponsorship of Roland Garros Tournament in Paris. (SUPPLIED)
> 
> Emirates, one of the world’s fastest growing airlines and Roland Garros have announced a five-year agreement appointing Emirates as Official Partner of the Roland Garros tournament, starting with the 2013 edition from May 21 to June 9, 2013.
> 
> The announcement was made yesterday by Tim Clark, President Emirates Airline and Jean Gachassin, President of the French Federation of Tennis, during a press conference held in Roland Garros Stadium in Paris.


http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/emirates-sponsors-french-open-2013-04-18-1.503128


----------



## Parisian Girl




----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Int'l named world's leading A380 hub*



> By Andy Sambidge | Friday, 19 April 2013 11:07 AM
> 
> Dubai International Airport has been named as the world's leading hub for A380 flights, its operator has said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-int-l-named-world-s-leading-a380-hub-498665.html#.UXE-9rV01ik


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE, Nepal ink deal to expand air travel services*



> by ASC Staff on Apr 18, 2013
> 
> The UAE and Nepal have signed an air service agreement allowing its state-run carriers to operate up to 70 flights a week between the countries.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...l-to-expand-air-travel-services/#.UXFGL7V01ik


----------



## killerk

*Jet Airways to use Abu Dhabi as its gateway for global operations*

The proposed Jet-Etihad Airways alliance will cement the position of Abu Dhabi as a major aviation hub and the Naresh Goyal-owned airline plans to use the Gulf airport to launch new international flights to the US, Europe and cities in West Asia such as Amman, Beirut and Baghad, airline sources said. The airline will use fifth freedom rights under the air service agreement between India and Abu Dhabi to start the new services.

Fifth freedom rights allow airlines to do one-stop flights and pick up passengers from the transit point to its final destination. The agreement between India and Abu Dhabi signed in 2007 gives Indian carriers fifth freedom rights but this was not utilised till now. *Jet Airways is launching Kochi-Abu Dhabi-Kuwait flight next month making use of that entitlement.*.........

Jet, however, has justified its massive requirement. The total origin-destination traffic *between India-Abu Dhabi is 1.5 million each year and between India-UAE (which also includes Dubai and Sharjah) is 6.5 million each year.*......

"We are looking at the UAE as a whole. The differences between Dubai or Abu Dhabi are blurred with excellent road connectivity and passengers can take flights to Abu Dhabi and connect by road to other parts in the UAE,'' an airline source said.............

Jet has asked permission to start/increase flights to Abu Dhabi from—Mumbai, Delhi, Bangalore, Chennai, Ahmedabad, Thiruvanathapuram, Hyderabad, Kozhikode, Amritsar, Mangalore, Goa, Kolkata, Lucknow, Kochi, Jaipur, Chandigarh, Varanasi, Trichy, Coimbatore and Pune.

Source: http://www.business-standard.com/ar...way-for-global-operations-113041900982_1.html


----------



## m-man

*Etihad public events in Washington D.C*


----------



## firoz bharmal

All are good news from India........! for Etihad and Emirates......


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Travel Mall debuts in Dubai*


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways takes delivery of two locally financed aircraft*



> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, has taken delivery of its first aircraft to be financed by a local UAE bank since 2008. Abu Dhabi-based First Gulf Bank has provided the finance for two Boeing 777-300ER aircraft, to be delivered to Etihad Airways in 2013, through a Sharia-compliant Ijara Muntahia Bittamleek structure.
> 
> The first of these two Boeing aircraft arrived recently at Abu Dhabi airport from Seattle and the second is expected to be delivered to Etihad Airways in May 2013.
> 
> James Hogan, Etihad Airways' President and Chief Executive Officer, said, "The strong financial structure and performance of Etihad Airways ensures that the airline regularly attracts funding from banks and institutions from around the world, as well as from across the Gulf region."


http://www.ameinfo.com/etihad-airways-takes-delivery-locally-financed-338441


----------



## m-man

*Abu Dhabi Voted Best Middle East Airport For Two Consecutive Years*



> Abu Dhabi international airport has been voted Best Airport in the Middle East at the annual World Airport Awards 2013 for the second time in a row, Xinhua news agency reported.
> 
> Edward Plaisted, chairman of the awards' organiser Sytrax, presented Mohammed Al Katheeri, vice president of quality assurance at Abu Dhabi International Airport, with the award at a ceremony at the passenger terminal Expo in Geneva.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi airport is the only hub in the Middle East listed among top 20 airports globally and ranked at 20th position. Abu Dhabi's sister airport in neighbouring Dubai ranks 33rd.
> 
> Passengers at Abu Dhabi International Airport praise in particular the short distance leading from check-in counters to the gate at the airport, along with its cleanliness and service.


http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v7/wn/newsworld.php?id=944083


----------



## Face81

*Dubai mulls plan to double airport capacity*

27 March 2013, 12:46 GMT | By Richard Thompson 

Dubai’s airport operator Dubai Airports is preparing proposals to double the emirate’s passenger handling capacity to 200 million passengers a year by 2045, up from the current target of 100 million a year by 2020. The proposal is being considered as a key objective for the next phase of development of Dubai’s aviation sector and is set to be submitted to Dubai government’s aviation sector board at its next meeting in May.

The proposal is being considered as a key objective for the next phase of development of Dubai’s aviation sector and is set to be submitted to Dubai government’s aviation sector board at its next meeting in May.

If approved, the ambitious programme will launch a new wave of airport major projects that will span the next decade and beyond. It will drive the development of Al-Maktoum International airport at Jebel Ali in the south of the emirate.

.........



http://www.meed.com/sectors/transpo...an-to-double-airport-capacity/3176280.article


----------



## Elktest

not Dubai its by Airbus in Hamburg

A380 Emirates flightline von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## killerk

*Jet Airways eyes global footprint via Abu Dhabi*

More details of the proposed Jet Etihad alliance....(if it ever gets approved)

NEW DELHI: This could be the biggest ever global footprint plan firmed up by an Indian carrier. Jet Airways has decided to link 23 Indian cities to numerous points in the US (including a nonstop to San Francisco), Gulf, east Africa and Europe via Abu Dhabi. These flights will be in addition to the nonstops it operates directly from India to the west and Southeast Asia, which are going to be increased also....

According to the plan, Jet will kick-start this expansion by operating its wide-body aircraft like the Boeing 777 and Airbus A-330 from *Delhi, Mumbai, Bangalore, Chennai (in first phase) and Hyderabad, Cochin and Trivandrum (in second phase) to Abu Dhabi*. Replicating its 'scissor' operation of Brussels on a much larger scale, *these aircraft will then fly onwards to US cities like San Francisco, Washington, New York, Newark and Chicago.* After a quick turnaround, these aircraft will then fly to the Indian metros via Abu Dhabi......

The airline has told the ministry that as this model stabilizes after two to three years, it will connect Europe also via Abu Dhabi......

Source: http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...tprint-via-Abu-Dhabi/articleshow/19642581.cms


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia says record 1.44m passengers lifted in Q1*



> by Andy Sambidge on Apr 21, 2013
> 
> UAE-based Air Arabia has said that it carried a record 1.44 passengers in first quarter of 2013, a 17.5 percent increase compared to the same period last year.
> 
> The low-cost airline said the double-digit growth in passenger numbers was a testimony to the airline's growing network.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...rd-144m-passengers-lifted-in-q1/#.UXWkmbV01ik


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Flydubai makes maiden flight to Juba*



> By WAM | Published Monday, April 22, 2013
> 
> Flydubai made its maiden flight to Juba, the capital city of the Republic of South Sudan.
> 
> The inaugural flight, FZ61, touched down at Juba Airport on Sunday with Ghaith Al Ghaith, CEO of flydubai and Buti Al Ghandi, Managing Director of Saeed Mohammed Al Ghandi on board. South Sudan Vice-President, Dr Riek Macha Teny, welcomed the flydubai and UAE media delegation with ceremony at the Presidential Terminal.


http://www.emirates247.com/flydubai-makes-maiden-flight-to-juba-2013-04-22-1.503524


----------



## Parisian Girl

*RAK Airways recruiting flight, airport and support staff*



> By Waheed Abbas | Published Monday, April 22, 2013
> 
> RAK Airways, the youngest carrier of the UAE, has launched a recruitment drive to fill a number of managerial and other vacancies including the posts of Captains and First Officer.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...airport-and-support-staff-2013-04-22-1.503487


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Mohammed tours Terminal 2, Dafza*

























































> By Wam | Published Monday, April 22, 2013
> 
> His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, the Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, toured today Terminal 2 at Dubai International Airport, which has been upgraded to handle 7.5 million passengers per year.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/government/mohammed-tours-terminal-2-dafza-2013-04-22-1.503621


----------



## killerk

*Cathay Pacific Launches Weekly Service between Abu Dhabi and Riyadh*

Posted on April 23, 2013 by Caroline Cook

Cathay Pacific Airways has launched a new weekly service between Abu Dhabi, UAE, and Riyadh, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Starting from May 4, the service will be operated by Airbus A330-300 aircraft. The flight will depart Abu Dhabi every Saturday at 22:00, arriving at Riyadh at 22:45. On Tuesdays, the flight will depart Riyadh at 22:25 and arrive at Abu Dhabi at 01:10 the following day.

Eng Ahmad Al Haddabi, Chief Operations Officer at Abu Dhabi Airports Company, commented: “The Abu Dhabi-Saudi market grew by 26% during 2012, both in terms of origin and destination and transfer traffic.”

Source: http://www.airportsinternational.co...ly-service-between-abu-dhabi-and-riyadh/13372


----------



## m-man

*Jet to Sell $379 Million Stake to Etihad to Fuel Growth*



> Jet Airways (India) Ltd. agreed to sell a stake worth 20.6 billion rupees ($379 million) to Etihad Airways PJSC as India’s biggest publicly traded airline uses a new government policy to raise funds from overseas.
> 
> Jet Airways will sell 27.26 million shares in a preferential offer to Etihad at 754.74 rupees apiece, the Mumbai-based carrier said in a stock exchange statement today. The sale, 32 percent higher than the stock’s closing price in Mumbai yesterday, will give Etihad 24 percent of the Indian carrier. The deal is subject to shareholders’ approval.
> 
> A stake in Jet Airways will help Abu Dhabi-based Etihad tap into one of the fastest-growing aviation markets in the world, where air travel is forecast to triple by 2021. Indian airlines are seeking global equity alliances after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh’s government in September allowed foreign carriers to buy as much as 49 percent of local operators.
> 
> “India is a high-priority market and Jet is a valuable partner,” Kapil Kaul, head of the Indian unit of CAPA Centre for Aviation said before the deal was announced. “Etihad’s strategy is to develop powerful and very structured alliances with carriers from regions which have strategic importance.”


http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...agrees-to-sell-stake-to-etihad-to-fuel-growth


----------



## killerk

*India enhances bilateral traffic rights with Abu Dhabi*

BS Reporter | New Delhi April 25, 2013 Last Updated at 00:50 IST
Govt agrees to expand number of seats available weekly on flights between India and UAE to 50,000

Brushing aside opposition from state-owned Air India, other domestic carriers and private airports, *India today enhanced traffic rights for Abu Dhabi to 50,000 seats a week, against the current 13,000 seats.* The expansion in bilaterals would virtually put Etihad Airways in the same league as Dubai-based Emirates, which is entitled to about 54,000 seats a week......

Source: http://www.business-standard.com/ar...fic-rights-with-abu-dhabi-113042400754_1.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^
Wow, that's huge competition for Emirates now and exactly the number of seats EY has been asking for. I wonder if the Indian gvt. will give those 80,000 seats Ek wanted as well? 
Also, when bilateral's limit expansion, how do EK/ EY / Air Arabia split the amount of flights/ seats between them? Like for example, to India, EK had 54,000 seats, Air Arabia has 32,000, and EY had just 13,000. So, why are the numbers split so unfairly?


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ^^
> Wow, that's huge competition for Emirates now and exactly the number of seats EY has been asking for. I wonder if the Indian gvt. will give those 80,000 seats Ek wanted as well?
> Also, when bilateral's limit expansion, how do EK/ EY / Air Arabia split the amount of flights/ seats between them? Like for example, to India, EK had 54,000 seats, Air Arabia has 32,000, and EY had just 13,000. So, why are the numbers split so unfairly?


Remember that's only the new higher access amount Etihad can have going into India now. That does not include what Jet Airways will be flying out of India via Abu Dhabi. With the new partnership they should surpass Emirates in the long run.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad and Air Canada codeshare deal to open more routes in North America*



> Etihad Airways and Air Canada have struck a deal that will open up new destinations in North America, and give passengers from Canada access to Etihad's networks across the Middle East, Africa and Asia.
> 
> A memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed yesterday will see the two airlines provide reciprocal codeshare services through Etihad's Abu Dhabi hub, to destinations served by Air Canada through its Toronto hub.
> The deal will effectively open up Canada for passengers traveling from the Middle East, and in light of this week's deal between Etihad and India's Jet Airways which will link 23 Indian destinations into Etihad's Abu Dhabi hub, it will offer significant travel opportunities to over 960,000 Canadians of Indian sub-continent origin.
> 
> ...


Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...en-more-routes-in-north-america#ixzz2RTzxezYZ 
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook


----------



## noir-dresses

Wow I just read the news, I think we can expect an AC flight to Abu Dhabi soon.

Also wondering if EY will get daily YYZ, and additional access to other Canadian airports.

All of this is making me consider Emirates Skywards loyalty now.


----------



## ekafra

Hi Guys,

is there anybody knows emirates will announce Chicago or Miami on 2013??some people saying Chicago !!would u please confirm !??


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, wasn't expecting an AC alliance. Etihad has been making all the right moves lately. I think the Sheikh's in Abu Dhabi must have spearheaded the deal for their airline (Etihad) to gain more access to Canada somehow, and this deal with Air Canada seemed to be the best way for that to happen without upsetting Star Alliance/ Lufthansa. I'm not really sure however, how Lufthansa will feel about Indian passengers flying Etihad to Canada.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways and Air France strengthen ties*



> Strategic partners Etihad Airways and Air France have announced a number of new codeshare destinations in Africa, Asia, Australia and Europe for summer 2013.
> 
> The expansion of codeshare services follows last October’s strategic agreement between the respective national carriers to foster closer commercial ties, build an expanded global network, and deliver unrivalled travel options for customers.
> 
> Now placing its EY flight code on Air France flights between Paris-Charles de Gaulle (CDG), Oslo and Stockholm, Etihad Airways expects to build on the existing joint codeshare routes from Paris-CDG to Bordeaux, Copenhagen, Madrid, Nice and Toulouse.


http://www.etihad.com/en-ae/about-u...engthen-ties-with-expanded-codeshare-network/


----------



## m-man

*Boeing 747-8 Freighter to join Etihad Airways fleet*



> Etihad Airways has signed a multi-year Aircraft, Crew, Maintenance and Insurance (ACMI) agreement with Atlas Air Worldwide to provide the UAE flag carrier with its first Boeing 747-8 Freighter.
> 
> The full liveried Etihad Cargo Boeing 747-8 Freighter will be the largest in the carrier’s growing freighter fleet. The aircraft has a payload capacity of 138 tons and a range of more than 8,000 kilometres.
> 
> This is the second such ACMI agreement between Atlas Air and Etihad Airways, complementing an existing lease agreement signed for a Boeing 747-400 Freighter in May 2012.


http://www.etihad.com/en-ae/about-u...747-8-freighter-to-join-etihad-airways-fleet/


----------



## noir-dresses

Nice to see EK received their 32nd Super Jumbo yesterday after a long time waiting.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai World Central to create new centre for global aviation*



> By Saifur Rahman, Associate Editor | Published: 13:17 May 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 1 of the AMIA is completed and fully operational. The international airport currently has the capacity to handle 600,000 tonnes per annum. The Dubai World Central
> headquarters. The development of the DWC was prompted by the strong growth in the emirate’s aviation and tourism sector. Image Credit: WAM / Gulf News Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The control tower at Al Maktoum International Airport. AMIA will have a design-built capacity to handle up to 160 million
> passengers to be processed by six concourses, two terminals and carried through five parallel runways. Image Credit: WAM
> 
> Dubai: Dubai World Central – the Dh120 billion mega aerotropolis spread across a 140 square kilometres patch of landmass in Jebel Ali – will get a solid boost when scheduled passenger flights take off later this year from Al Maktoum International Airport – the world’s biggest greenfield airport development – as the mega project’s centre piece.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...eate-new-centre-for-global-aviation-1.1179009


----------



## noir-dresses

http://m.theglobeandmail.com/news/p...ove-un-agency/article11717197/?service=mobile

With Qatar trying to get the ICAO to move its headquarters from Canada this might be the opportunity for EK to get full access to Canada for a vote. This just might be the reason why the rulers 747 was in Ottawa, and Toronto last week.


----------



## m-man

*Abu Dhabi airport to launch sleeping pods*



> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) has announced an exclusive “world first” with the introduction of 'GoSleep' sleeping pods at UAE capital's international airport.
> 
> The ‘GoSleep’ is the latest, state of the art chair that converts into a private flat bed. Ten sleeping pods have now been installed in Terminal 3 and in the Al Dhabi Lounge in Terminal 1 at Abu Dhabi International Airport, with a further 35 on order for installation later this year.


http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/ab...ews&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=news_feed


----------



## m-man

*Etihad airways to increase New York capacity with boeing-777 aircraft*



> Etihad Airways , the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, will bring greater capacity to its daily flights between Abu Dhabi and New York with a Wi-Fi-enabled Boeing 777-300ER aircraft on the route from June 1, 2013.
> 
> The three-class aircraft will offer a total 328 seats, representing a 36.6 per cent increase in capacity compared with the Airbus A340-500 currently used on the route. The aircraft will be configured with eight Diamond First class, 40 Pearl Business class and 280 Coral Economy class seats.


http://www.zawya.com/story/Etihad_a..._with_boeing777_aircraft-ZAWYA20130505105831/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> http://m.theglobeandmail.com/news/p...ove-un-agency/article11717197/?service=mobile
> 
> With Qatar trying to get the ICAO to move its headquarters from Canada this might be the opportunity for EK to get full access to Canada for a vote. This just might be the reason why the rulers 747 was in Ottawa, and Toronto last week.


They won't move the head quarters to Doha unless Qatar bribes everyone.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways named Middle East's Leading Airline for seventh year*



> Etihad Airways has scooped three major awards at The World Travel Awards, Middle East in Dubai - including the title of Middle East's Leading Airline for a seventh consecutive year.
> 
> The airline also won the Middle East's Leading Airline First Class and Middle East's Leading Cabin Crew.


http://m.thenational.ae/business/tr...middle-easts-leading-airline-for-seventh-year


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> They won't move the head quarters to Doha unless Qatar bribes everyone.


and they will do just that!!!


----------



## Elktest

A380 Emirates A6-EEL



A380 Emirates Airlines A6-EEL von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## Face81

*Emirates plans to replace 777s with new Boeing model*

DUBAI | Mon May 6, 2013 5:12pm BST

(Reuters) - Dubai airline Emirates EMIRA.UL plans to replace "a large chunk" of its Boeing (BA.N) 777 aircraft with a new model launched by the planemaker, Emirates' President Tim Clark said on Monday.

Boeing announced earlier in May that it had begun selling an upgraded aircraft family code-named 777X, launching a race against Airbus for sales of long-haul jets.

Fast-growing Gulf carriers are expected to be the first and biggest customers for Boeing's latest offering.


.........




http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/05/06/uk-emirates-boeing-idUKBRE9450E620130506


----------



## Face81

*Emirates chief open to Lufthansa alliance*

By Courtney Trenwith 
Tuesday, 7 May 2013 
10:04 AM

Emirates Airline president Tim Clark has said he would not rule out an alliance with German national carrier Lufthansa despite years of disagreement with the government over landing rights. However, the 58-year-old airline would have to change its business model, Clark said.

The Dubai-based carrier has for years been involved in a bitter dispute with the German government over the right to fly to Berlin, on top of four other German cities.

It claims the refusal to open up the capital amounts to protectionism, while former Emirates executive vice chairman Morris Flanagan has also accused Lufthansa of encouraging Canada to block Emirates’ expansion into the North American country.

“Lufthansa hates us with a passion,” Flanagan said a year ago.

But at the Arabian Travel Market on Monday, Clark said relationships in the international aviation industry were changing rapidly and if Lufthansa modernised, Emirates would consider an alliance. "It has been a difficult time but we move on and you never say ‘never’ to any bilateral commercial agreement that can be sustained over a period of time,” he said.


................




http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-chief-open-lufthansa-alliance-500710.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Wow, they are sure to make a huge order for the B777X. 

Also, a Lufthansa alliance will be the least likely alliance that would ever happen.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways and South African Airways forge strategic partnership*



> Etihad Airways and South African Airways have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) allowing the two airlines to introduce a comprehensive range of codeshare and interline air services as well as explore synergy and efficiency opportunities.
> 
> •	Etihad Airways to have access to 10 cities in South Africa and African continent.
> •	South African Airways to codeshare on 12 Etihad Airways flights to Abu Dhabi and beyond.
> •	Airlines to explore joint procurement, training and maintenance opportunities.
> •	Provision for reciprocal ‘earn and burn’ with frequent flyer programs.


http://www.etihad.com/en-ae/about-u...-african-airways-forge-strategic-partnership/


----------



## ekafra

is there any news emirates when is going announce new USA destinations on 2013?still no news about boston , Miami , and Chicago? is ther any body knows tim clark going to announce new route soon??


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates pours cold water on Qatar Air alliance*



> By Courtney Trenwith | Wednesday, 8 May 2013 8:30 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates Airline president Tim Clark.
> 
> The president of Emirates Airline has poured cold water over Qatar Airways’ dream of a bilateral alliance, saying such a partnership would be too formidable.
> 
> Akbar Al Baker, CEO of Qatar’s national carrier, recently told Arabian Business he was “always open” to the possibility of an alliance with Dubai-based Emirates Airline and that the integration of the two fast-growing Gulf carriers would strength both airlines and benefit the region as a whole.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-pours-cold-water-on-qatar-air-alliance-500793.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad's cargo unit plans new routes, upgrades*



> by Andy Sambidge on May 8, 2013
> 
> Etihad Crystal Cargo, the freight division of the Abu Dhabi-based airline, said on Tuesday it will add capacity on five routes next month as well as launching new destinations.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...-unit-plans-new-routes-upgrades/#.UYpRbLV01ik


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Air Arabia flash sale: Fly to Indian subcontinent starting Dh200*



> By Staff | Published Tuesday, May 07, 2013
> 
> Sharjah-based Air Arabia, one of UAE’s low-cost airlines, has announced a sale offering tempting airfares for travellers to the Indian subcontinent.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...bcontinent-starting-dh200-2013-05-07-1.505522


----------



## Parisian Girl

*20 seconds to get through UAE immigration, thanks to Smart Gates*



> Awad Mustafa | May 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed Karzoun, Chief Operating Officer of Emaratech at the Arabian Travel Market. Antonie Robertson / The National
> 
> DUBAI // Passengers arriving at airports across the country will be able to pass through immigration in as little as 20 seconds after a new system starts up.
> 
> The unified security system, to be in all airports by 2015, will mean an end to long queues for people with biometric passports from 32 pre-approved visa countries, and UAE and GCC citizens.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...through-uae-immigration-thanks-to-smart-gates


----------



## noir-dresses

I agree 100 percent with Skytrax this year.


----------



## m-man

*Groundbreaking Dubai to Chicago flight saves intensive care patient's life*



> ABU DHABI // A man's life has been saved after pilots were able to fly him from Dubai to the US while he was hooked up to a heart-lung machine.
> 
> It is believed to be the first transcontinental transfer of a patient connected to such a machine, which used during open heart surgery to keep patients alive.
> The feat was carried out by Royal Jet, the Abu Dhabi-based international luxury flight services company, and Germany-based Epitop Medical earlier this month.
> 
> Royal Jet has handled all kinds of medical emergencies in the past 10 years, including a highly complicated medical evacuation mission flying 31 Chinese workers injured in explosions from the Republic of Congo to China last year.
> 
> In terms of complexity, expertise and sensitivity, however, this latest mission to Chicago superseded all previous ones, according to Shane O'Hare, president and chief executive of the company.


Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...es-intensive-care-patients-life#ixzz2Wa2Q7nay 
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Congratulations to EK! Wasn't expecting such a huge jump from 10th place to 1st! I suspect they have improved their Economy class service since that was their weakest product. Still surprised that Skytrax awarded an airline 1st place that has 10 abreast seating in a B777! 
hmmm, although this result is great, it seems a little suspicious that Emirates has somehow jumped 9 spots in 1 year...


----------



## m-man

*Etihad to double Abu Dhabi-Kuala Lumpur flights*



> Etihad Airways is to start flying Abu Dhabi–Kuala Lumpur twice a day from July 15.
> Etihad currently flies daily from its hub in the UAE to the Malaysian capital by B777-300ER.
> 
> Under the new schedule, the route will operate twice daily by two A330-200s dry-leased from Jet Airways.
> 
> A codeshare between Etihad and Malaysia Airlines will be extended to the extra service to provide connectivity at both hubs.


http://www.routes-news.com/news/1-news/1544-etihad-to-launch-twice-daily-flights-to-kuala-lumpur


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways Again Tops Skytrax First Class Awards*



> Etihad Airways has swept the Skytrax World Airline Awards’ First Class category, receiving all three awards, for the second year in a row.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi-based airline took home the coveted title of Best First Class for the fourth consecutive year, as well as taking home top honours for Best First Class Seats and Best First Class Catering.
> 
> The awards, which are voted on by travellers from more than 160 countries, were presented at the Skytrax World Airline Awards ceremony today at the Paris Air Show.


http://www.luxurytravelmagazine.com...ain-tops-skytrax-first-class-awards-19600.php


----------



## AppleMac

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Congratulations to EK! Wasn't expecting such a huge jump from 10th place to 1st! I suspect they have improved their Economy class service since that was their weakest product. Still surprised that Skytrax awarded an airline 1st place that has 10 abreast seating in a B777!
> hmmm, although this result is great, it seems a little suspicious that Emirates has somehow jumped 9 spots in 1 year...


I wouldn't put any importance on the Skytrax awards - it is simply an advertising scam.

An investigation by advertising watchdogs into a leading airline and airport review site found it was unable to back up several of its claims, including that reviews on its site were posted by genuine passengers.

ASA Adjudication


----------



## m-man

*Abu Dhabi Airport: ‘Best Airport in the Middle East’*



> Abu Dhabi International Airport (AUH) has received the prestigious ‘Best Airport for the Middle East region’ award from the Airports Council International (ACI).
> 
> The award came as a result of the capital’s airport score in the 2012 Airport Service Quality (ASQ) survey results - a key benchmark for customer service in the global airports’ industry.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...tiongeneral_June289.xml&section=nationgeneral


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways signs 10-year deal with SITA*



> Etihad Airways, the United Arab Emirates’ national airline and one of the world’s fastest-growing full-service carriers, and global IT and communications provider, SITA, today announced a 10-year strategic partnership. The multi-million dollar agreement will provide the airline with the latest global infrastructure solutions, while reducing the cost and complexity of IT. The partnership will underpin Etihad’s vision to be a truly 21st century, global airline, challenging and changing established conventions.
> 
> Over the decade, SITA will deliver infrastructure and end-user computing solutions powered by the Air Transport Industry (ATI) Cloud, which will ensure up-to-date services are continually available as Etihad expands its global presence.


http://arabiangazette.com/etihad-airways-signs-10-year-deal-sita-20130620/


----------



## m-man

*Etihad and Government of Serbia sign Initial MOU*


----------



## siamu maharaj

What's going on with his suit??


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE airline slashes India, Pakistan and Bangladesh fare*



> By Staff | Published Thursday, June 20, 2013
> 
> RAK Airways has launched two-day special summer fare, slashing rates substantially


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...istan-and-bangladesh-fare-2013-06-20-1.511246


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Airport Free Zone ranked 1st in Mideast by 'fDi' magazine*



> By Wam | Published Thursday, June 20, 2013
> 
> Dubai Airport Free Zone (Dafza) has once again been awarded the title of the top Middle East Free Zone of the future 2013/14 by the Foreign Direct Investment (fDi) magazine in its biannual ranking.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...n-mideast-by-fdi-magazine-2013-06-20-1.511254


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates cuts business class fares by 30%*



> By Andy Sambidge | Thursday, 20 June 2013 12:36 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates Airline said on Thursday it has launched a three-day sale on its business class fares worldwide.
> 
> The sale, which runs until June 22, offers 30 percent discounts on business class fares including tickets to London from AED11,060.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-cuts-business-class-fares-by-30--505860.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AppleMac said:


> I wouldn't put any importance on the Skytrax awards - it is simply an advertising scam.
> 
> An investigation by advertising watchdogs into a leading airline and airport review site found it was unable to back up several of its claims, including that reviews on its site were posted by genuine passengers.
> 
> ASA Adjudication


True, I won't take these results seriously again. Although they were getting it right before when they were picking Singapore Airlines and Cathay Pacific as the top airlines.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*New Dreamliner too small for us, says Emirates*



> by ASC Staff on Jun 20, 2013
> 
> Emirates president Tim Clark threw cold water on Boeing’s launch of the new improved and bigger 787-10 version of its flagship Dreamliner, saying the new model may not be big enough for the fast growing Dubai carrier, it has been reported.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...-too-small-for-us-says-emirates/#.UcOx9Pl01ik


----------



## Parisian Girl

*flydubai set to launch business class cabins*



> by Andy Sambidge on Jun 20, 2013
> 
> Dubai-based low-cost airline flydubai on Wednesday announced it is to launch business class services across its network of 60 destinations.


http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...to-launch-business-class-cabins/#.UcOzIPl01ik


----------



## AltinD

siamu maharaj said:


> What's going on with his suit??


He's American :troll:


----------



## rayyan

Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/a...to-launch-business-class-cabins/#.UcOzIPl01ik


innovation innovation


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, that's actually a really smart idea. I flew FlyDubai a few weeks ago and the flight was full, and it looked like the other flights were full too. This business class idea will be good because there are many destinations that EK charges way too much for in Business so I'd be happy to try out FlyDubai's business class.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates in talks for partnership with Africa's Fastjet*



> By Shane McGinley | Saturday, 22 June 2013 10:40 AM
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates Airline is in talks regarding a potential partnership with Fastjet, the African low-cost carrier founded by easyjet boss Stelios Haji-Ioannou, as the Tanzania-based carrier was last week granted permission to launch international flights.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emir...ith-africa-s-fastjet-505884.html#.UcYye_l01ik


----------



## zerozol

AppleMac said:


> After the (ongoing) issues with the 380 I doubt that the 350 order will come to fruition. As long as the 777x meets the design specs I can see EK going to a 2 type fleet.
> 
> That being said, it will all come down to how desperate Airbus (and Boeing) are to seal the deal - if Airbus need to get customers at any price for the 350 it could be hard to refuse their deal.



Don't forget the fact that Emirates' 70 piece A350-order is a firm order... not option, not LoI or MoU...

And don't forget that 777X will be bigger than even the A350-1000.

So I doubt that EK will go for an only A380+B777 fleet. They simply need the A350-category for opening routes and for thinner routes.


----------



## AppleMac

zerozol said:


> Don't forget the fact that Emirates' 70 piece A350-order is a firm order... not option, not LoI or MoU...
> 
> And don't forget that 777X will be bigger than even the A350-1000.
> 
> So I doubt that EK will go for an only A380+B777 fleet. They simply need the A350-category for opening routes and for thinner routes.


Well the capacity for the 350-1000 is about the same as the existing 777-300ER and the 350-900 will be a direct competitor for the 777X program - which TC has been pushing hard for for years.

As far as the orders being 'firm' - I can see EK swapping those to 380 airframes and, given the failure of that program to sell and break-even, I doubt that Airbus would be too upset about that. When you actually look at the seat load factors on each route now, there are very few that are actually that thin that they need 330/340 size airframes and those that are tend to have a massive freight business which suits the use of the 777.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Jet Airways offers new route via Abu Dhabi*



> By Wam | Published Sunday, June 23, 2013
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) on Sunday announced that Jet Airways has commenced seven new flights a week between Kochi and Kuwait via Abu Dhabi International Airport.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...s-new-route-via-abu-dhabi-2013-06-23-1.511586


----------



## zerozol

AppleMac said:


> Well the capacity for the 350-1000 is about the same as the existing 777-300ER and the 350-900 will be a direct competitor for the 777X program - which TC has been pushing hard for for years.


How does the 777-300ER come here?  Earlier you spoke about the 777X-program.

No, the A350-900 won't be a direct competitor to the 777X program.

Because it's smaller.

The A350-900 would seat around 314 passengers in 3 class, while the 777-8X seats 350, the -9X around 400, as planned.
http://www.travelbizmonitor.com/boe...leet-of-aircraft-at-2013-paris-air-show-20777

So, the A350-900 remains under it. 

This type would be still needed. And, if Airbus really goes forward with a reduced range A350-900 as they said recently, it fits very well into Emirates' needs.

It's bigger than today's A330-200s and family, but Emirates still has thinner routes where big Boeings or A380 is just way too big.


----------



## AppleMac

zerozol said:


> It's bigger than today's A330-200s and family, but Emirates still has thinner routes where big Boeings or A380 is just way too big.


If you say so - I will just be surprised the day it rolls up on the gate.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AppleMac said:


> If you say so - I will just be surprised the day it rolls up on the gate.


Why are you not a fan of the A350 aircraft AppleMac?


----------



## noir-dresses

If EK stay with the 350 program they rumored before they just might turn all the orders into the larger 350-1000.

Now if they go with a 777X program EK would have 778s and 779s to go with the 3510 and 388. Now that would be a super efficient fleet.

The 77W can last them until the new versions arrive which will be replaced and more airframes added.


----------



## AppleMac

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Why are you not a fan of the A350 aircraft AppleMac?


Experience with the 380 - and the 340 before that. Airbus struggles to build really good large aircraft, I cant see the 350 being any better.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> If EK stay with the 350 program they rumored before they just might turn all the orders into the larger 350-1000.
> 
> Now if they go with a 777X program EK would have 778s and 779s to go with the 3510 and 388. Now that would be a super efficient fleet.
> 
> The 77W can last them until the new versions arrive which will be replaced and more airframes added.


But EK was unhappy with the changes to the -1000 version.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AppleMac said:


> Experience with the 380 - and the 340 before that. Airbus struggles to build really good large aircraft, I cant see the 350 being any better.


What sorts of problems are EK facing with the A380 besides the wing cracks?


----------



## AppleMac

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> What sorts of problems are EK facing with the A380 besides the wing cracks?


Not allowed to say - sorry. hno:


----------



## AltinD

Why they don't go with the 747 then, or more expensive then the A380?


----------



## zerozol

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> But EK was unhappy with the changes to the -1000 version.


That's why they are sticking more to the A350-900...  I would think they swap the order to this version, from the -1000s.


----------



## zerozol

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> What sorts of problems are EK facing with the A380 besides the wing cracks?


They had "teething" problems mainly in the early times. Water leaks for example (showers in the 1st class cabin), the kitchen electrics etc.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AppleMac said:


> Not allowed to say - sorry. hno:


:sad2:



zerozol said:


> They had "teething" problems mainly in the early times. Water leaks for example (showers in the 1st class cabin), the kitchen electrics etc.


But those were back in 2008/09. Surely those problems would have been solved by now. Its surprising to me that EK is still is a strong supporter of the A380 even though they are still facing problems with the aircraft. If it was Qatar Airways, then we wouldn't hear the end of Al Baker's complaints.


----------



## m-man

*New Etihad Cargo freighters symbolise expansion strategy*



> Etihad Cargo has taken delivery of three new Boeing and Airbus wide-body freighters, bringing the carrier's expanding fleet to nine aircraft, and heralding a massive 62% increase in tonnage uplift capability.


http://www.ameinfo.com/etihad-cargo-freighters-symbolise-expansion-strategy-346488


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Did anyone hear about this? Someone on airliners.net posted it. Apparently in February, an EK B77W with 414 passengers heading to Istanbul was close to having a mid air collision with a UAE airforce jet. 

http://avherald.com/h?article=4642e276&opt=0

Its quite scary, and this isn't the first time we've heard about a near miss in the Dubai airspace. Clearly there is a big problem with having the airports so close together as well as a military airport nearby. I'm not sure who's fault it is in this situation, but all the ATC's at every airport as well as GCAA centre in Abu Dhabi need to work together much more to avoid events like this from happening otherwise the results could be disastrous.


----------



## Slimbo

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I'm not sure who's fault it is in this situation


Considering the location of the near collision, it seems conclusively obvious who was at fault, i.e. the person who would jump into the lion enclosure at the zoo then complain that a lion tried to kill him.


----------



## m-man

*The Etihad Cargo-liveried Boeing 747-8 freighter on display at ADAT’s Hangar 6 in Abu Dhabi*


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Starting Daily Sao Paulo Flights In August*



> Etihad Airways will increase its Abu Dhabi-Sao Paulo service to daily flights from August 1.
> 
> The airline has been quick to increase capacity on the three-times-weekly route, which it only launched earlier this month. From August, the carrier will offer 3,360 seats a week between the two cities.


http://gulfbusiness.com/2013/06/etihad-starting-daily-sao-paulo-flights-in-august/#.UcnTqRZT9hA


----------



## m-man

*ADAC signs partnership with outdoor ad company*



> Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi Airports Company (ADAC) has signed a 10 year partnership with JCDecaux Out Of Home FZ-LLC, a subsidiary of JCDecaux SA, to operate exclusively the advertising concession at Abu Dhabi International Airport, Al Bateen Executive Airport, and Al Ain International Airport.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/adac-signs-partnership-with-outdoor-ad-company-1.1208195


----------



## siamu maharaj

Really surprised about that one. I'd have thought Kiev is one of their older destinations!


----------



## killerk

siamu maharaj said:


> Really surprised about that one. I'd have thought Kiev is one of their older destinations!


Its like Dublin and Chicago.....Kiev has been under Etihad's control!!!


----------



## killerk

m-man said:


> http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/adac-signs-partnership-with-outdoor-ad-company-1.1208195


Who is going to see the advertisements in Al Ain Airport; the people who work there?


----------



## m-man

^^ probably they will  + Sarcasm aside, passengers of the airlines that have flights to Alain airport, ie. Shaheen airways, Indian express , Rotana Jet + rerouted flights.


----------



## killerk

m-man said:


> ^^ probably they will  + Sarcasm aside, passengers of the airlines that have flights to Alain airport, ie. Shaheen airways, Indian express , Rotana Jet + rerouted flights.


This is an airport with a lot of potential.....There was a time when Royal Jordanian flew there from Amman and for a brief period just a few years ago, Oman Air also had scheduled flights to Muscat, just before the border at Buraimi and Al Ain got a checkpost....Also Air India Express flew to Kochi as well...All it requires is for someone (maybe Etihad or Rotana) to start a full fledged LCC from there!! The budget air travel potential of airports in Abu Dhabi emirate still remains untapped!!!


----------



## m-man

^^ I would guess if we take all the airport infrastructure in Abu Dhabi into consideration, a LCC would be envisaged in Terminal 1 and 2, after the Midfield Terminal comes into operation. Hopefully they have a plan though !
With the current capacity, its difficult to have a LCC.


The New CEO of ADAC delivered Khalifa port on time, and previously was in Heathrow, lets hope he does the same with MFT.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Cargo new Boeing 747-8F freighter*


----------



## racso380

will emirates upgrade the a340-300 to HKT soon?


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways Launches First Sports Sponsorship In Washington DC*



> Washington DC – July 12, 2013 – Etihad Airways is the new official airline sponsor of Events DC’s Nation’s Triathlon, marking the Abu Dhabi-based airline’s first entry into sports sponsorship in the US capital. The deal will see the airline support the Nation’s Triathlon through flight provision for athletes and other promotional activities, as well as forging a partnership between the Nations’s Triathlon in Washington D.C. and the Tri Yas Triathlon in Abu Dhabi.


http://endurancesportswire.com/comp...rline-partner-of-events-dc-nations-triathlon/


----------



## Emarati2009

*Dubai Airport: Immigration in 20 seconds*



> If you’re travelling overseas this summer through Dubai International’s Terminal 3, chances are you will be able to use one of 14 smart gates installed there that will allow you to clear immigration in 20 seconds flat, helping you avoid the hassle of standing in long queues and saving you precious time.
> 
> And plans are already afoot to double that number by the end of summer. Which means that by perhaps September, we will have 28 smart gates installed at just the Terminal 3 of Dubai International, while Terminals 1 & 2 at Dubai International Airport, and Al-Maktoum International Airport and Dubai ports are also going to soon see the installation of smart gates.
> 
> The smart gate is an automated, secure and convenient self-service alternative to the conventional border control process through immigration officers. The Emirati-built smart gate identifies users through their passports, ID cards or E-Gate cards. It uses facial and eye-recognition technology to identify and verify the user. Once the checks are made, the gate opens automatically for travellers to pass through to baggage reclaim areas.
> 
> Dubai Aviation Engineering Projects (DAEP) and emaratech, a leading technology and consulting company in the Arab World, have signed an agreement to build and install smart gates at Dubai International Airports and upgrade immigration counters to alleviate travellers passport control procedures.
> 
> DAEP represents a number of stakeholders in this contract; namely Dubai Airports, Emirates Airlines and General Directorate for Residency and Foreign Affairs.
> 
> The smart gate puts an end to long queues for travellers with electronically read passports from the 33 pre-approved visa countries, UAE citizens and residences and GCC nationals.
> 
> “The smart gates and upgrading immigration counters mark another important milestone in our continuing strategy to fully harness the potential of Dubai’s International Airports and passenger handling capacity,” said Suzanne Al-Anani, CEO of DAEP, in a media statement. Emaratech claims that “travellers using smart gates will be able to complete their passport control procedures in as little as 20 seconds”.
> 
> It has been stated that the first phase of the automated iris and face recognition systems will be installed at 100 immigration smart counters and smart gates at Dubai International Airport’s Terminal 3.
> 
> The systems are being integrated and deployed by emaratech. The new systems will authenticate iris and face images for travellers who enter or leave the UAE through Terminal 3. The technology is expected to dramatically speed passengers through immigration.
> 
> The airport plans to expand this system to all four of its terminals and process some 75 million passengers a year through immigration by 2014.
> 
> In order to be able to use the service, you’ll need to pre-register (for free) at one of 20 locations identified for the purpose. “Travellers who wish to avoid waiting time at normal immigration counters can register their biometrics and start using the smart gate at no cost,” the company said.
> 
> “Twenty locations have been identified to enrol and register travellers to use the smart gate at Terminal 3’s departure halls, Terminals 1 and 3 arrival halls, DNATA office at Sheikh Zayed Road and headquarters of Emirates Airlines and General Directorate for Residency and Foreign Affairs, in addition to immigration arrival counters at Terminal 3, which passengers use to register and enter.”
> 
> Immigration counters will be upgraded to have facial and eye recognition systems and to register travellers to use smart gates next time they arrive in Dubai.
> 
> “The smart gate is a source of great pride not only for citizens and residents of the UAE but also for all Arabs as it has been engineered and developed by an Emirati company,” said Thani Alzaffin, board member and director-general of emaratech.
> 
> “The smart gate is recognized as the most efficient and most advanced around the world from a technical, operational and security integration aspects that ensure the highest standards of safety and security to all passengers. This is what we have delivered to Dubai,” Thani concluded.



http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/dubai-airport-immigration-in-20-seconds-2013-07-11-1.513918


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

This sounds great! I'll try registering for it and using one next month. If this is free, then what will happen to those e gate things? 
Hopefully they install these before September in Terminal 1 cause I hate waiting an hour at immigration in that terminal. 

Its funny that although immigration will take 20 sec now, landing at DXB and finding a stand to park at can sometimes take almost an hour and will probably just get worse!


----------



## AltinD

So, we have a 6th EK daily flight to Bangkok coming, 2 of them served by A380


----------



## siamu maharaj

AltinD said:


> So, we have a 6th EK daily flight to Bangkok coming, 2 of them served by A380


It'd be strange if BKK ends up being a bigger destination from UAE than London. I guess it's no. 2 right now? I know that it's Etihad's 2nd biggest destination.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad CEO James Hogan named aviation industry executive of the year*



> James Hogan, President and CEO of Etihad Airways, has been recognised for his “outstanding strategic thinking and leadership” in winning the Executive Leadership category at the prestigious annual Airline Strategy Awards, held in London.


http://www.eturbonews.com/36173/etihad-ceo-james-hogan-named-aviation-industry-executive-year


----------



## noir-dresses

EK will also start A380 service to Barcelona Feb 1st, 2014.


----------



## racso380

I am flying from DXB to BCN on 15 Feb 2014!!!


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## racso380

I just hope EK change the a343 to a 77W to HKT


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways and Korean Air sign codeshare agreement*



> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, has signed a new codeshare agreement with Korean Air, South Korea's largest airline.
> 
> The partnership, which comes into effect on July 22 subject to regulatory approval, brings to 46 the number of codeshares operated by the Abu Dhabi-based flag carrier.


http://www.ameinfo.com/etihad-airways-korean-air-sign-codeshare-348838


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Shaikh Mohammad inspects Airbus 319 of Emirates Airline Group

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...irbus-319-of-emirates-airline-group-1.1209813

For a second I thought EK was planning to get A320's :shocked:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I was thinking of the existing Skywards members who are traveling to the States or Canada like me. If EK were to have a flight to YYZ from Europe I would take it but I wouldn't transfer through JFK. I'm also using Miles and More cause it's great to be part of Star Alliance where I live and work in Canada and Croatia. Skywards serves me no purpose in Europe and Canada unless I'm traveling through DXB.


Ohhh right. Yeah, I suppose EK could try to convince more people in the UK to join Skywards since they will be offering flights to both NA and Asia/Middle East. 

Actually, now that you mention YYZ, would the Canadian govt. allow EK to operate a MAN/ LHR flight to YYZ? Its not coming direct from DXB and EK could justify the route by saying the UK to Canada market demand is large. Or would the bilaterals not allow it?


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Ohhh right. Yeah, I suppose EK could try to convince more people in the UK to join Skywards since they will be offering flights to both NA and Asia/Middle East.
> 
> Actually, now that you mention YYZ, would the Canadian govt. allow EK to operate a MAN/ LHR flight to YYZ? Its not coming direct from DXB and EK could justify the route by saying the UK to Canada market demand is large. Or would the bilaterals not allow it?


That's where Canada has a big say and we know it wont be easy. Let's first wait and see if EK manages to get daily YYZ first.


----------



## siamu maharaj

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Interesting. But I just don't see how EK can find success on routes which haven't been successful for BA, and many other airlines.


I have no idea why people keep on making these kind of statements. Regardless of airline/airport/country, btw. Coz if that's the case, all the airline planning depts. should pack their bags and go home because there's nothing left to try in the world.

Whether BA could make something work or not is totally irrelevant to any other airline trying to make it work. Again, it goes for any country and airline.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

siamu maharaj said:


> I have no idea why people keep on making these kind of statements. Regardless of airline/airport/country, btw. Coz if that's the case, all the airline planning depts. should pack their bags and go home because there's nothing left to try in the world.
> 
> Whether BA could make something work or not is totally irrelevant to any other airline trying to make it work. Again, it goes for any country and airline.


How is it irrelevant? If BA can't make it work in their home country then how would EK to try to make it work? And even if EK could be semi successful on the route, BA and Virgin will try to push EK out of the market. Similarly, Hamburg - JFK didn't work for EK either.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> That's where Canada has a big say and we know it wont be easy. Let's first wait and see if EK manages to get daily YYZ first.


True. I'm sure the bilaterals between the UAE and Canada don't allow for it, otherwise we would have seen EK trying it.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

If Dubai wins the bid for the 2020 Expo, could we expect construction of DWC to start sooner? I mean, the location of the expo will be near DWC so it would make sense for them to build the airport. Or will Dubai not have enough funds to build both DWC and spend money on the expo?


----------



## killerk

*Rotana Jet launches new Dubai-Abu Dhabi routes*

Rotana Jet has launched new routes between Dubai to Abu Dhabi (Bateen), as well as to Sir Bani Yas Island in the UAE in order to cater to the rising demand for travel between the two emirates....

Source: http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/17904-rotana-jet-launches-new-dubai-abu-dhabi-routes/#.UfaOTI3vukE


----------



## killerk

*Jet Wins India Panel’s Approval to Sell Stake to Etihad*

Jet Airways (India) Ltd. (JETIN) won approval from India’s investment panel to sell a stake to Etihad Airways PJSC, the first share sale by a local carrier to a foreign airline after the nation eased ownership rules.
Jet’s plan to sell a 24 percent stake to Etihad was approved by the Foreign Investment Promotion Board, Economic Affairs Secretary Arvind Mayaram told reporters in New Delhi today. The deal will need approvals from India’s finance minister and Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, a government official said, asking not to be named pending a formal announcement....

Jet is in talks with Etihad to lease out some excess aircraft capacity including Airbus SAS A330 planes, Vishwanath had said.
The carrier has said it will focus on increasing services to Abu Dhabi by adding more direct flights to the emirate from smaller Indian cities. It will also look at expanding services to Europe with new direct flights.....

Source: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...panel-s-approval-to-sell-stake-to-etihad.html


----------



## m-man

*Rotana Jet launches $40 flights between UAE cities*



> Rotana Jet is set to launch flights between Dubai and Abu Dhabi and starting at $40 one way will be cheaper than the average cost of a taxi between the two cities. The flights will start from August 1 and will operate between Al Bateen Airport in Abu Dhabi and Dubai Airport Terminal Two on Mondays, Thursdays and Saturdays.
> Flights will leave Abu Dhabi at 0925 hrs and arrive in Dubai at 0945 hrs. The return flight will depart Dubai on the same days at 1615 hrs and arrive in Abu Dhabi Al Bateen Airport at 1645 hrs. Priced from AED150 ($40.83) one way, tickets will be lower than the average cost of a taxi fare between the two cities, which start from around AED200.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/rotana-jet-launches-40-flights-between-uae-cities-511722.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow that is so cheap for a flight. Not sure if I would want to go through the hassle of checking in and immigration just for the flight though. Also there could be delays at DXB so that makes this flight worse. 

I flew FlyDubai a few weeks ago and the flight circled DXB for an hour before landing and it was 2pm so it wasn't even in an EK departure/ arrival bank. Once we landed we had to wait another 15 min to park since there wasn't a stand available.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

EK has added a second daily flight to Amsterdam operated by the B777L.


----------



## Berliner01

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow that is so cheap for a flight. Not sure if I would want to go through the hassle of checking in and immigration just for the flight though. Also there could be delays at DXB so that makes this flight worse.


Couldnt they speed up the procedure for inland flights? Immigration is not really necessary.


----------



## cthighflyer

FZ may well get 787's in the future but I think the reality at the moment is its too big a step up from the 737-800. 

As someone has already mentioned the best aircraft fit for FZ currently is a 757 so there is more chance of them ordering 737-900ER's (which they already have options for) and will get delivery dates a lot sooner than any 787.

I'm not clever enough to do the sums but the 737-900ER's are being used to replace 757-200's at Delta so I assume they have the legs

Legs or not, to be quite honest and not intending any punt against our colleagues at FD, the actual situation at DXB would rather need the 737s and 320s be sent to Sahrjah or Makhtoum.

The whale already slows down the hourly frequency of dep/ldg with the increased separation, so the light twins, with another minute more, are even more anachronistic in the screwed up layout of DXB.

If it is inevitable that FD stays at DXB, every logic would point out to a Makhtoum ops but logic is the big absent in UAE aviation, then a switch to 757/787/330 would be more than welcome.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates A380 A6-EDT Returns from Dresden Maintenance.

http://www.theeksource.com/emirates-a380-a6-edt-returns-from-dresden-maintenance/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Berliner01 said:


> Couldnt they speed up the procedure for inland flights? Immigration is not really necessary.


They could but Terminal 2 is already a crowded terminal and there isn't much room for a domestic passengers area. But yeah they could do that.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

cthighflyer said:


> FZ may well get 787's in the future but I think the reality at the moment is its too big a step up from the 737-800.
> 
> As someone has already mentioned the best aircraft fit for FZ currently is a 757 so there is more chance of them ordering 737-900ER's (which they already have options for) and will get delivery dates a lot sooner than any 787.
> 
> I'm not clever enough to do the sums but the 737-900ER's are being used to replace 757-200's at Delta so I assume they have the legs
> 
> Legs or not, to be quite honest and not intending any punt against our colleagues at FD, the actual situation at DXB would rather need the 737s and 320s be sent to Sahrjah or Makhtoum.
> 
> The whale already slows down the hourly frequency of dep/ldg with the increased separation, so the light twins, with another minute more, are even more anachronistic in the screwed up layout of DXB.
> 
> If it is inevitable that FD stays at DXB, every logic would point out to a Makhtoum ops but logic is the big absent in UAE aviation, then a switch to 757/787/330 would be more than welcome.


I think the 737 is good for FlyDubai at the moment. There are some routes they might fly with good load factors but the average load factor is 62%. It wouldn't make sense to get bigger planes. Someone on airliners.net posted this which gives you an insight on FlyDubai's operations: 

http://centreforaviation.com/analys...r-as-emirates-short-haul-regional-unit-117519


----------



## m-man

*Etihad buys 49 percent of Serbia’s JatAirways*



> ABU DHABI: Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways said on Thursday it signed an agreement with Serbia to acquire 49 percent of its loss-making JatAirways, which will be rebranded as Air Serbia.
> The Gulf's fast-growing carrier and the government of Serbia have agreed "both to inject $40 million" into the Serbian national carrier, a statement said.
> The two parties will also "each provide up to $60 million further funding," the statement added.
> Etihad has also been awarded a five-year contract to manage the carrier.
> "We will have tough decisions to make," said Etihad's chief James Hogan.


http://www.brecorder.com/top-news/1...ad-buys-49-percent-of-serbias-jatairways.html


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways and Government of Serbia unveil strategic partnership to secure future of Serbian National Airline*



> Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates(UAE) has unveiled plans to acquire 49 per cent of JatAirways. The Abu Dhabi-based carrier has also been awarded a five year management contract for the Serbian national airline.
> 
> •	Etihad Airways to acquire 49 per cent of JatAirways
> •	JatAirways to be renamed and rebranded Air Serbia
> •	Etihad Airways awarded five year management contract for new airline
> •	Etihad Airways and Government of Serbia both to inject USD 40 million
> •	Etihad Airways and Government of Serbia to each provide up to USD 60 million further funding
> •	Air Serbia to launch fights to Abu Dhabi from October 2013


http://www.etihad.com/en-ae/about-u...to-secure-future-of-serbian-national-airline/


----------



## m-man

*New name and look revealed for Serbia's National Airline as Etihad Airways acquires equity stake and management contract*



> The national airline of Serbia now has a new name - Air Serbia - and a new corporate logo and colour scheme, as part of the largest transformation of its 86-year history.
> 
> The change signals not only a rebranding of the former Jat Airways, but a whole new identity, affirming that Air Serbia will be a completely different airline.


http://www.ameinfo.com/name-look-revealed-serbias-national-airline-350550


----------



## cthighflyer

:cheers::cheers:


> RAK and Flydubai cleared to fly to the UK
> 
> 
> RAK Airways and Flydubai have been given the right to operate scheduled services on routes between the UAE and the UK for the first time thanks to a revision of the two countries bilateral air service agreements.
> Under a memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed in London in February, the UAE's General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) and the UK Department of Transport, granted additional rights for the two regional carriers to operate between the UK and UAE, and fifth freedom rights to operate to intermediate points beyond the UAE in Europe, including Frankfurt, Zurich, Rome, Amsterdam and Geneva.
> 
> The carriers will also be given the right to operate from the UK to intermediate points including Munich, Cologne, Paris, Zurich, Vienna and Athens.
> 
> The revised Air Service Agreement also reaffirmed the same rights for Emirates, Etihad and Air Arabia, Virgin Atlantic, British Airways, bmi and DHL. The designations for the defunct carriers Silverjet and UK International Airlines were cancelled.
> 
> The revised agreement was announced in February but it was not made clear at the time which carriers had been designated operating rights.


----------



## Face81

^^ I think that was announced in 2012?!


----------



## Emarati2009

> Etihad Airways yesterday revealed plans to invest up to US$100 million in Serbia’s loss-making carrier Jat Airways as the Abu Dhabi airline widens its network of global equity partnerships.
> 
> Under the deal, Etihad will take a 49 per cent equity stake in the carrier, which will be renamed Air Serbia, and sign a five-year management contract in a bid to revive its fortunes. The remaining stake will be held by the Serbian government, which has also agreed to sink up to $100m into the carrier.
> 
> James Hogan, Etihad’s president and chief executive, said the move would focus on helping the more than 80-year-old Serbian carrier build a “sustainable, competitive and profitable” future. “In addition to creating scale, our renowned business model provides a unique common platform to drive synergies and cost savings, which will be of considerable benefit to Air Serbia as the new airline evolves,” he said during a press conference yesterday in Belgrade to unveil the plans.
> 
> The deal will represent the sixth so-called equity alliance signed by Etihad as it seeks to deepen its global network, draw more passengers through its Abu Dhabi hub and compete with neighbouring Emirates Airline and Qatar Airways.
> 
> To date, it has a 29.2 per cent stake in airberlin, 40 per cent in Air Seychelles and 10.5 per cent in Virgin Australia. It also has a 2.9 per cent shareholding in Aer Lingus and was on Tuesday given approval by India’s Foreign Investment Promotion Board to move ahead with taking a 24 per cent share of Jet Airways.
> 
> 
> “Etihad Airways’ reputation, financial strength and stability will be of significant benefit to Air Serbia and we are delighted to launch this strategic partnership,” said Aleksandar Vucic, the deputy prime minister of Serbia.
> 
> Serbia’s government has been looking to sell a stake in its ailing national carrier after two previously failed privatisation attempts in 2008 and 2011. As a forerunner to the deal, Etihad launched daily flights between Abu Dhabi and the Serbian capital in June.
> Etihad will hope the investment can echo the success of its Air Seychelles’ partnership.
> 
> That airline returned to profit last year after Etihad took over a five-year management contract of the troubled carrier in January of the same year.
> 
> In recognition of the challenges facing Air Serbia, Mr Hogan spoke of the “tough decisions” ahead.
> 
> It has already brought in a new chief executive, Dane Kondic, a dual Serbian-Australian national, and has announced plans to retire Jat’s ageing fleet of 10 Boeing 737-300 aircraft in place of 10 new narrow-body planes, either Airbus A320neo or Boeing 737. The fleet will be replaced by leased narrow-body jets in the interim.
> 
> But Jat’s acting general manager, Velibor Vukasinovic, was quoted by Serbian media as saying this week that between 300 and 500 staff would have to leave the airline. Mr Kondic said yesterday it was too early to comment on potential job cuts.
> 
> Those remaining will be given training by Etihad staff at its Abu Dhabi headquarters.
> 
> In a research report released last month in anticipation of the deal, the Centre for Aviation, a research company, said the outlook for Jat would improve “significantly” as a result of the partnership.
> 
> To the carrier’s existing 33 destinations, a further 12 cities will be added in Europe, the Middle East and Africa, including four services a week between Belgrade and Abu Dhabi from October.
> 
> Under the agreement, Etihad will make a $40m loan facility that will be converted into equity in January, subject to regulatory approval. The funds will be matched by an equal cash injection by the Serbian government. Both parties will also each provide further funding through shareholder loans and other funding mechanisms of up to $60m to meet working capital requirements and support network development.



http://www.thenational.ae/business/...s-to-invest-up-to-100m-in-serbias-jat-airways


----------



## Emarati2009

*Google virtual tours take the skies with Emirates' A380*



> Sign into the Google Street View, click a few left turns near Dubai International Airport and you may find yourself on board the world's largest passenger aircraft - the Boeing A380.
> 
> 
> Just weeks after it invited the world inside the Burj Khalifa, Google has now geeked out again and carried its cameras inside the double-decker aircraft.
> 
> As of today, aviation enthusiasts - and other curious browsers - can take a virtual journey inside the colossal twin-deck, four-aisle A380 on Google Street View.
> 
> The aircraft is known as the world's most fuel-efficient jet in its class, burning 20 per cent less fuel than its nearest competitor. With a wingspan of 79.8 metres and passenger capacity of 517 people, it can cover 15,000 kilometres in a single journey.
> 
> Take a virtual tour of all the suites, including the on board lounges and spas. You can even observe the pilot's view from the cockpit - something that even ticket holders cannot enjoy.
> 
> You can explore the A380 aircraft by visiting the Google Street View site or simply by clicking here http://goo.gl/maps/JzN39



http://www.ameinfo.com/google-virtual-tours-skies-emirates-a380-350540


----------



## Face81

^^ Airbus A380!! :bash:


----------



## m-man

*Abu Dhabi airport relocates arrivals hall as part of expansion plan*



> ABU DHABI // The arrivals hall at Abu Dhabi International Airport will be relocated to the lower level of Terminals 1 and 3 from Tuesday, the Abu Dhabi Airports Company announced yesterday.
> 
> People meeting passengers should head to the new lower-level entrances of the building to use the fast drive-by lane, or park in the allocated car parks and walk into the new arrivals hall.


Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...-hall-as-part-of-expansion-plan#ixzz2ap2wrpXv 
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook


----------



## Face81

Tour the inside of an EK A380 here 

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en-...71943&cid=11286592606147889876&gl=US&t=h&z=19 

Click on the image on the left hand side to "enter" the aircraft


----------



## m-man

*ABU DHABI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT - ARRIVALS HALL AND TUNNEL*






























> ALEC have been awarded a further contract with ADAC, the package for the construction of a new 5000m2 Arrivals and link tunnel from Terminal 1 and 3 within Abu Dhabi International Airport.
> The project is worth approximately AED60m and will commence immediately. It will consist of a new tunnel beneath the main access road into the airport, and a vertical core consisting of 3 elevators and 2 travelators will link the existing terminal building to the tunnel and through to the Arrivals Hall. The arrivals hall will consist of meet and greet areas, toilets, car rental, coffee shop and various concessions stands.


http://www.alec.ae/projects/abu-dhabi-international-airport-arrivals-hall-and-tunnel/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow they built that very quickly! I was there in March and didn't even notice it. I hope they have finally made the immigration area bigger.


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## [email protected]@R

Emirates Airbus A380 on Street View:

- Shower/Spa - http://goo.gl/nZ8O2D
- Cockpit - http://goo.gl/CWzO8b
- Tea Bar - http://goo.gl/0GBh6F
- Lower deck - http://goo.gl/i1pLBC
- Upper deck - http://goo.gl/PqamCe
- Bar - http://goo.gl/gcC4ci


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates Executive.

http://www.emirates-executive.com/english/index.asp


----------



## Face81

From the Dubai 2020 Facebook page to mark EKs 5th anniversary of A380 usage


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Amazing pic! I love pictures of DXB at sunrise when its most busy and when it rains.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates’ Airbus 319 Luxury Private Jet Service*

Emirates Executive’ Launches Online

DUBAI, U.A.E., 5th August 2013: Emirates, one of the world’s fastest growing airlines, has announced the launch of its luxury private jet service which can now be booked on www.emirates-executive.com. Customers seeking unsurpassed luxury in travel can book a tailor-made experience on Emirates Executive, the ultra-spacious Airbus 319 aircraft, and enjoy new technology and design to meet the most discerning traveller’s requirements.

Available in English and Arabic, the Emirates Executive website offers visitors a glimpse of the bespoke experience through a video that takes the customer on a journey showcasing the aircraft and offers an insight into its premium features. Customers can then ‘start their journey’ via the request form and define a travel experience that meets their exacting demands and specifications

Emirates Executive elevates the high standards and quality of Emirates that our customers have come to expect, with the flexibility and luxury that can only be offered by a private chartered flight,” said Adnan Kazim – Emirates' Divisional Senior Vice President – Planning, Aeropolitical & Industry Affairs. “We have seen an increasing demand in the private travel segment, especially in the Middle East and Europe as well as in markets such as India, Russia and China, and with Emirates Executive and the launch of its website, we are looking to tap into this niche market with the high-quality of service and attention to detail associated with Emirates.”

Providing a private charter service to most locations worldwide and beyond the existing Emirates network, the aircraft offers a new configuration with a high level of comfort and service for up to 19 passengers. Always pioneering, Emirates Executive introduces many firsts from private suites to a large multi-functional lounge area on-board, making it a service versatile enough to provide diverse travel options for both the private customer and corporations alike.

The configuration of the A319 Emirates Executive aircraft is based on two main zones. The first area is a wide dining and executive lounge at the front of the aircraft designed to seat up to 12 passengers, combining a work area and a rest zone with two large sofas surrounding four mechanically-activated tables and two 42” HD LCD screens. The second distinct area comprises 10 Private Suites each featuring a fully lie flat seat and a 32” HD LCD screen. 

The suites are complemented by a large and elegant Shower Spa, equipped with a full-height shower, featured innovations like a floor heating system, decorative serigraphy on mirrors and marble accents, as well as luxury, all-natural skincare products.

Customers can also enjoy a variety of multi-course culinary options from Emirates’ award-winning menus, and the finest selection of hot and cold beverages, as well as customised options to suit any palette or dietary requirement. The aircraft is equipped with state-of-the-art technology including Emirates’ award winning in-flight entertainment (ice) with up to 1,500 channels of on-demand entertainment, as well as a live TV, video conferencing facilities and high-speed internet and mobile phone connectivity.

The personalised service for customers includes booking an aircraft at short notice and a premium chauffeur drive service. The A319 aircraft is supported by a dedicated team of highly trained and experienced inflight crew and ground staff.

For enquiries – please call +97147081121/1122 or visit www.emirates-executive.com


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I wish they gave the plane the Emirates livery instead of leaving it plain white.


----------



## cthighflyer

Regarding Flydubai

There is a hudge potential for a medium-long haul low fare airline from Dubai IMHO. Two major problems I can see are the price of new 787/350's and 'interfering' with EK. HHSM will not allow EK to be hurt by a competitor he effectively controls. 

But if FDB doesn't do it, someone else will fill the void and all will bypass Dubai. Look at Norwegian with a 787 base in BKK.

On the other side Ukraine International is now operating the 739ER with two aux fuel tanks installed (iso B763), with a 20/159 seating layout, on BPK-BKK, a 4611nm mission. That could be an option to avoid the 787/350 investment and do that as an alternative.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK needs to do better,

Winging it with wi-fi: The airlines keeping us connected while flying.

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/05/travel/airlines-wifi-infographic/index.html?hpt=ibu_bn2


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> EK needs to do better,
> 
> Winging it with wi-fi: The airlines keeping us connected while flying.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/05/travel/airlines-wifi-infographic/index.html?hpt=ibu_bn2


I expected it to be much higher than that on EK. 14-18% would probably mean that only the A380 aircraft have it. 

Interesting that the American airlines have wi-fi on most/ all aircraft.


----------



## m-man

*New arrivals Hall*


----------



## killerk

*Etihad commits to Abu Dhabi-Perth*

Wednesday, 07 August 2013 11:28 Written by Piers Evans

Etihad Airways has reaffirmed it will launch Abu Dhabi–Perth and switch Sydney and Melbourne flights to A380s as it expands its Australian operations.
Etihad’s CEO, James Hogan, has outlined how the Gulf-based carrier aims to expand in the Australia market.....

Earlier this year, Hogan was reported as saying Abu Dhabi-Perth would be unlikely to launch before 2015.
A source at Etihad confirmed today that this two-year timeframe remains in place.....

Source: http://www.routes-news.com/news/1-news/1721-etihad-commits-to-abu-dhabi-perth


----------



## firoz bharmal

m-man said:


>


Need roof extended as passenger directly comes under sun,heat,sands.....also taxing is not seems near to Arrival Hall......!


----------



## Face81

*A tour of T2:* http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/g...eloaded-inside-the-new-look-airport-1.1217941


----------



## m-man

*Abu Dhabi Midfield Terminal to be bigger than the Pentagon*



> Abu Dhabi plans to more than triple passenger capacity with a new airport terminal, banking on luxury travel and growth of the flag carrier Etihad Airways to provide demand.
> 
> The Midfield Terminal under construction at Abu Dhabi International Airport, with a total floor area exceeding the Pentagon and maximum capacity of 40 million passengers, is due to open in late 2017. The facility, among the world's biggest single-capacity buildings, will be home to Etihad and its partner airlines.
> Dubai and Doha in Qatar are also expanding capacity at their airports and Istanbul is building an aerodrome that will be among the world's largest. Abu Dhabi's airport served 14.7 million passengers in 2012, compared with almost 58 million in Dubai.
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airport chief executive Tony Douglas said he is not concerned that there was too much capacity in the region.



Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/business/...-to-be-bigger-than-the-pentagon#ixzz2bNP16uHH 
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook


----------



## Elktest

the frist cabin flight from the A6-EEK


----------



## firoz bharmal

What is the modification they are going to do in Runway that takes 3 months of time?


----------



## Face81

Runway works next summer has led to the following flight adjustments, taken from Flyertalk:

Dubai – Glasgow Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK027/028. Note only full-fare booking class is available on EK027/028 on/after 16JUN14 at present time)

Reduction until 20JUL14 inclusive:
Dubai – *Amman *Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK903/904)
* Dubai – *Amsterdam *Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK149/150)
* Dubai – *Bahrain *Reduce from 21 to 13 weekly (EK835/836; Day 7 service on EK839/840)
Dubai – *Bangalore *Reduce from 3 to 2 daily (EK566/567)
* Dubai – *Bangkok *Reduce from 6 to 4 daily (EK376/377, EK370/371)
Dubai – *Beirut *Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK957/958)
Dubai – *Cairo *Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK923/924)
Dubai – *Cape Town* Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK770/771)
Dubai – *Colombo *Reduce from 17 to 7 weekly (EK654/655; Including onward service to Singapore, see below)
Dubai – *Colombo – Singapore* 1 daily service cancelled (EK348/349; Singapore nonstop service unaffected)
Dubai – *Delhi *Reduce from 4 to 3 daily (EK516/517)
Dubai – *Dhaka *Reduce from 3 to 2 daily (EK586/587)
* Dubai – *Doha *Reduce from 42 to 20 weekly (EK841/842, EK847/848, EK851/852, Day 7 service on EK843/844)
Dubai – *Frankfurt *Reduce from 3 to 2 daily (EK043/044)
Dubai – *Hong Kong* Reduce from 3 to 2 daily (EK386/387)
Dubai – *Johannesburg *Reduce from 3 to 2 daily (EK765/766)
Dubai – *Karachi *Reduce from 5 to 4 daily (EK608/609)
Dubai – *Kuala Lumpur* Reduce from 4 to 3 daily (EK344/345)
* Dubai – *Kuwait City* Reduce from 35 to 27 weekly (EK853/854; Day 7 service on EK871/872)
Dubai – *Lagos *Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK783/784)
Dubai – *Milan Malpensa* Reduce from 3 to 2 daily (EK101/102)
Dubai – *Moscow Domodedovo* Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK133/134)
Dubai – *Mumbai *Reduce from 5 to 4 daily (EK508/509)
Dubai – *Muscat *Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK866/867)
Dubai – *Nairobi *Reduce from 2 to 1 daily (EK721/722)
Dubai – *Riyadh *Reduce from 4 to 2 daily (EK813/814; EK815/816)
Dubai – *Seychelles *Reduce from 12 to 7 weekly (EK707/708)
Dubai – *Tehran *Reduce from 3 to 2 daily (EK977/978)
Dubai – *Vienna *Reduce from 13 to 6 weekly (EK127/128; No operations on Tuesdays)

http://airlineroute.net/2013/08/08/ek-s14update2/


----------



## killerk

*Rotana Jet to fly Salalah from Abu Dhabi*

Rotana Jet today announced 23 return flights during August and September between Abu Dhabi’s Al Bateen Airport and Salalah in Oman.

Following the introduction of flights between Dubai and Sir Bani Yas Island and Abu Dhabi Al Bateen, the addition of Salalah demonstrates the airline’s commitment to expand to diverse destinations worldwide that are underserved, yet increasingly popular with holidaymakers and business travellers alike, a statement said. 

The charter flights are in agreement with tour operators promoting the destination, it said.

The Salalah Tourism Festival (also known as the Khareef Festival), which began with the Eid festivities this year, will continue until late September. During this period, nature becomes more beautiful as light rains fall on mountains and green plains flourish.

For travelers from Abu Dhabi, flights will operate between Al Bateen Airport and Salalah on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. The Abu Dhabi – Salalah flights will depart Abu Dhabi Al Bateen Airport at 1530 hrs and arrive in Salalah International Airport at 1730 hrs. The return flights will depart Salalah International Airport on the same days at 1815 hrs and arrive in Abu Dhabi Al Bateen Airport at 1955 hrs. 

Passengers to Salalah will travel on a 50-seat Embraer Jet aircraft. 

Source: http://www.tradearabia.com/news/TTN_240889.html

"I never understood why there were no flights between Abu Dhabi and Salalah....apparently it looks like the demand is there, atleast during the Khareef festival season".


----------



## Face81

*Unstable weather and rain expected in parts of UAE on Tuesday and Wednesday*

edit....


----------



## Face81

*US tax dollars are going to preclearance facility at Abu Dhabi International Airport*

By REBECCA HARSHBARGER
Last Updated: 5:12 AM, August 12, 2013
Posted: 11:23 PM, August 11, 2013

It will soon be easier to go through US customs in Abu Dhabi than at JFK — thanks to our tax dollars.

US Customs and Border Patrol plans to spend more than $400,000 a year to run a controversial preclearance facility at Abu Dhabi International Airport in the United Arab Emirates, from which fewer than 1,000 passengers head to the United States every day. The Department of Homeland Security and the United Arab Emirates signed an agreement in April to build the facility in super-wealthy Abu Dhabi, with the US kicking in $425,000 a year.

The agreement has incensed US legislators, airline-industry groups and flier-advocacy organizations. Currently, five countries — Ireland, Canada, Bermuda, Aruba and the Bahamas — have facilities that allow fliers to be screened abroad and then enter the US like domestic passengers.

...

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/your_for_abu_airport_zpIRSHH0htW3Mwp5S32iDK


----------



## m-man

^^
All this lobbying against the facility is funded by American legacy carriers.
Etihad .... AD Govt. should push the envelope harder. It will pass this way.


----------



## m-man

*Poland in "advanced" talks with Etihad over sale of LOT stake*



> The Polish government is in advanced talks with Etihad Airways over the sale of a large minority stake in LOT Polish Airlines, according to unnamed sources cited by Aviation Week. The government needs to offload the struggling flag carrier before it is forced to act on threats to let it sink or swim.
> 
> Reports that the United Arab Emirates airline was sniffing around its Polish counterpart emerged in early August. Unnamed sources confirmed to Aviation Week on August 9 that negotiations with the Abu Dhabi based-Etihad are already at an advanced stage. However, they also noted that it could be several months before any deal is reached.
> 
> An Etihad spokesman told the magazine, "we never comment on rumours and speculation." LOT also refused to comment, while the Polish Ministry of Treasury - which manages state property - would say only that "seeking an investor for LOT is in progress."



http://www.bne.eu/storyf5269/Poland_in_advanced_talks_with_Etihad_over_sale_of_LOT_stake


----------



## Face81

I hate to be the one to say this, but some competition watch dog is going to call time on Etihad one of these days.... hno:


----------



## m-man

*Etihad and equity partners in talks for group plane order*



> Abu Dhabi’s Etihad Airways is in the “final stages” of talks with plane manufacturers Boeing and Airbus and is aiming to leverage the combined purchasing power of its six equity partners to negotiate a lucrative long-term order for the group.
> 
> The seven carriers are looking at a substantial order which would take care of their aircraft needs to at least 2040, Etihad CEO James Hogan said.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi carrier currently has equity stakes in six airlines, including Germany’s Air Berlin (29.21 percent), Air Seychelles (40 percent), Virgin Australia (10.5 percent), Ireland’s Aer Lingus (2.99 percent), Air Serbia (49 percent) and India’s Jet Airways (24 percent).
> 
> Combined the group currently has a global fleet of more than 500 aircraft, which is considerably more than the 197 owned by Emirates Airlines, the 139 owned by Singapore Airlines and IAG’s 377 aircraft.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-equity-partners-in-talks-for-group-plane-order-513337.html


----------



## firoz bharmal

Etihad is aggressively buying stakes of foreign Air Lines ...where is all money comes from.....I dont think Etihad Airlines so profitable......

Rather think on Emirates who never been into buying stake ....rather operate individually....Stand alone.....


----------



## m-man

firoz bharmal said:


> Etihad is aggressively buying stakes of foreign Air Lines ...where is all money comes from.....I dont think Etihad Airlines so profitable......
> 
> Rather think on Emirates who never been into buying stake ....rather operate individually....Stand alone.....


Banks?


----------



## noir-dresses

Etihad's owners have enough cash to buy every single airline on Earth, plus Boeing, Airbus, Bombardier, Embraer, etc, etc. 

I cant see them ever having a problem like Swissair running out of funds while going on an airline buying streak when times are hard.


----------



## killerk

firoz bharmal said:


> Etihad is aggressively buying stakes of foreign Air Lines ...where is all money comes from.....I dont think Etihad Airlines so profitable......
> 
> Rather think on Emirates who never been into buying stake ....rather operate individually....Stand alone.....


that is why Abu Dhabi is the capital city of UAE, Etihad the National airline of UAE....and the tallest structure in the world is called Burj Khalifa...

However when it comes to getting the new airport terminal done, they prefer following a time schedule reminiscent of the pearl diving times 50 years back....while not so far away, India has built, operated and transferred a handful of airports in the course of time Abu Dhabi has been announcing.....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> However when it comes to getting the new airport terminal done, they prefer following a time schedule reminiscent of the pearl diving times 50 years back....while not so far away, India has built, operated and transferred a handful of airports in the course of time Abu Dhabi has been announcing.....


Try explaining that to AUH Enthusiast in the new Abu Dhabi airport thread. He seems to think that the project size is the reason for the 4 year delay.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> I hate to be the one to say this, but some competition watch dog is going to call time on Etihad one of these days.... hno:


You think so? They buy such small stakes so they aren't really becoming a threat for any European or North American carrier. However their stake in Virgin Australia has a lot of potential.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I don't get the point of the pre clearance facility? So when if I fly to the US from AUH, then I don't have to clear US customs? If so then this would be a really good reason to fly EY since there are generally such long lines at immigration in the States. Is this only for AUH or will DXB get it as well?


----------



## firoz bharmal

UAE has concentration on Australia market....Etihad-Virgin and Emirates-Qantas.......


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates reaps $105m in extra charges in a year - study*



> By Courtney Trenwith | Saturday, 14 September 2013 10:56 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates Airline reaped $105.7m worth of revenue from non-airfare fees such as excess baggage and onboard spending during the year to March 31, a global analysis of airlines’ ancillary revenue has revealed.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-reaps-105m-in-extra-charges-in-year-study-517992.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates hires top execs to drive global growth*



> By Andy Sambidge | Saturday, 14 September 2013 11:02 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates Airline has announced two new senior management appointments to strengthen its market position in Africa, Latin America and the Indian Ocean.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-hires-top-execs-drive-global-growth-517983.html


----------



## Emarati2009

*flydubai switches terminals at Kuwait International Airport*



> Dubai: flydubai switched its eight daily flight operations from the main terminal at Kuwait International Airport to the Shaikh Saad Al Abdallah General Aviation Terminal on Sunday, the airline announced.
> 
> The low-cost carrier stated in a press release that it will take an average of 25 minutes for flydubai economy passengers to pass through immigration, collect their luggage and exit the terminal.



http://gulfnews.com/business/touris...als-at-kuwait-international-airport-1.1231397


----------



## noir-dresses

Looks like Kabul will be a new EK destination.

http://www.ameinfo.com/emirates-commence-daily-service-kabul-354383


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, interesting aircraft choice. Surprising that the aircraft that was once the best aircraft in the fleet is now used on routes like Kabul.


----------



## Slimbo

Not a huge surprise, they'll be going for cargo loads more than passenger loads, the A340 holds more than the A330 which would be the only other realistic choice and I think all of those are already tied up with other "unappealing" destinations.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai's Al Maktoum gets nod to start passenger ops*



> By Andy Sambidge | Tuesday, 17 September 2013 4:47 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of the media and officials walk on the runway in front of an Emirates Airlines plane during the media tour of Dubai's new second airport. (Getty Images)
> 
> Aviation regulators in the UAE said on Tuesday they have given the green light to Dubai's second airport to start passenger services.
> 
> The General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) said it has certified Al Maktoum International at Dubai World Central (DWC) for passenger operations.
> 
> This paves the way for the new passenger terminal building to open on October 27, a statement said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/duba...-start-passenger-ops-518697.html#.UjiLU8Z02gs


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai’s newest airport inundated with volunteers*



> By Alexander Cornwell, Staff Reporter | Published: 17:41 September 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Maktoum International Airport. Image Credit: Atiq-Ur-Rehman/Gulf News
> 
> Dubai’s newest airport, Al Maktoum International Airport at Dubai World Central (DWC), has been inundated with responses to its advertisement calling for volunteers to test the airport.
> 
> Dubai Airport was seeking 1,000 public volunteers to assist in final trials at the airport located in DWC ahead of its opening to passenger traffic next month.


http://gulfnews.com/business/tourism/dubai-s-newest-airport-inundated-with-volunteers-1.1231808


----------



## KWI

noir-dresses said:


> Looks like Kabul will be a new EK destination.


It would be better for us to open flights to Kazakhstan (Almaty)


----------



## Face81

Yet more confirmation that DXB and DWC will continue to operate side by side for many years to come 



> *Futuristic airport set for passengers in Dubai*
> 
> Dubai Airports is even considering whether to increase the capacity of Al Maktoum International Airport to 200 million passengers per year. Griffiths was quoted in an interview recently as saying that it was likely that Dubai would build an airport capable of handing up to 200 million passengers. “Ultimately, we want to create the world’s largest airport, and we’re looking at the design capacity.”
> 
> The world’s current busiest airport is Hartsfield Jackson Atlanta International Airport in the US, which handles around 89 million passengers a year.
> 
> *Dubai Airports is currently working on a 2045 master plan to help manage the expected growth of the emirate’s two facilities.*
> 
> The emirate’s first airport, Dubai International Airport, is undergoing a $7.8 billion expansion plan to boost its capacity to around 100 million by 2020.
> 
> The airport is projected to become the world’s busiest in terms of international traffic at some point in 2015, overtaking London Heathrow. Cargo operations at Al Maktoum International Airport started in 2010. During the first six months of 2013, air movements rose 37 per cent to 10,237, up from 7,474 movements in the first half of 2012. For the second quarter of 2013 air movements rose 35.4 per cent to 6,133, up from 3,961 in the three months to June 2012.



http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...ber/aviation_September28.xml&section=aviation


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

That's good news. Its definitely much more feasible to do that than to close DXB after investing so much into DXB. 

Also, has anyone had the chance of watching Ultimate Airport Dubai? I really want to watch it but can't find it online.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*flydubai expands its Ukrainian network*



> Staff Report | Published: 19:22 September 18, 2013
> 
> Dubai: Flydubai’s inaugural flight FZ727 to Zhulyany International Airport in Kiev landed on Wednesday and was welcomed with a water cannon salute. The airline’s Chief Executive Officer, Gaith Al Gaith, was greeted by airport officials including Denis Kostorzhevskiy, Head of the Board of Directors of International Airport Kiev (Zhulyany) and Alexy Yakovec, General Director of Master Avia. The aircraft was configured with Business Class which went on sale earlier this month and is now being trialled on select flights.
> 
> flydubai is also commencing operations to the southern city of Odessa, with flights twice a week. The airline now operates to four destinations in Ukraine and 66 destinations across its network.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/flydubai-expands-its-ukrainian-network-1.1232815


----------



## AppleMac

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, interesting aircraft choice. Surprising that the aircraft that was once the best aircraft in the fleet is now used on routes like Kabul.


They struggle to find routes for the 500 so sending it to Kabul is not that surprising. If anything unforeseen happens to it it saves EK the trouble of getting shot of it in the next couple of years.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK will receive they're 37th A380 today, registration number A6-EEJ.


----------



## noir-dresses

Lufthansa confirmed an order for the 777-9X today, I guess they and EK will be the launch customers unless some other airline steps up to the plate as well.

Not much to go until the DAS where I expect a huge EK order.


----------



## noir-dresses

Finally EK has officially launched Boston as a new route starting March 10th, 2014.


----------



## Emarati2009

noir-dresses said:


> Lufthansa confirmed an order for the 777-9X today, I guess they and EK will be the launch customers unless some other airline steps up to the plate as well.
> 
> Not much to go until the DAS where I expect a huge EK order.


kay:


----------



## Emarati2009

*Etihad Airways announces plans for major increase in seats and flights between Abu Dhabi and India*



> Etihad Airways, the national carrier of the United Arab Emirates, will greatly increase options for travel to and from India, introducing more flights and wide-bodied jets by the end of this year, and further increases and new routes next year, subject to regulatory approval.
> 
> From 1 November this year, Etihad Airways plans to more than triple the number of seats it now offers on the prime Abu Dhabi - Mumbai and Abu Dhabi - New Delhi routes, reflecting the growing importance of the Indian market, and delivering significant economic benefits to the economies of India and Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Enriching the expanded schedules will be new connection opportunities between Etihad's global network and its expanded Indian services, via the airline's Abu Dhabi hub.
> 
> The President and Chief Executive Officer of Etihad Airways, James Hogan, said: "India is one of the world's fastest-growing destinations, and a key market in the growth strategy of Etihad Airways. Following the recent signing of a new air services agreement between India and the UAE, we now have the opportunity to add significant capacity between the two countries, not only meeting existing demand for trade and tourist travel but also ensuring that we can meet the continued strong growth which is expected between our two countries. The big winners will be our passengers and freight customers and the economies of India and Abu Dhabi."
> 
> By 31 December, 2013, Etihad Airways plans to:
> • Increase from daily to double-daily its Abu Dhabi-Mumbai and Abu Dhabi-New Delhi flights;
> • Use wide-bodied Airbus A340-600 aircraft on one of the daily Abu Dhabi - Mumbai flights, offering First, Business and Economy Classes;
> • Use wide-bodied Airbus A330-200 aircraft on one of the daily Abu Dhabi - New Delhi flights, offering Business and Economy Class; and
> • Upgrade daily Abu Dhabi - Chennai flights from 136-seat Airbus A320s to new Airbus A321s, seating 174 passengers.
> 
> Subject to regulatory approval, Etihad also intends to codeshare on a wide range of flights operated within India by Jet Airways.
> 
> Specific details of new routes between Abu Dhabi and India and codeshare services with Jet Airways will be announced progressively, as approvals are received and operational details are finalised.



http://www.ameinfo.com/etihad-airways-announces-plans-major-increase-354775


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AppleMac said:


> They struggle to find routes for the 500 so sending it to Kabul is not that surprising. If anything unforeseen happens to it it saves EK the trouble of getting shot of it in the next couple of years.


hmm, is the aircraft that fuel inefficient that they can't find routes for it? 
Maybe EK hopes the aircraft will get destroyed in Kabul, so at least they can get money from the insurance.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Yeah, I also expect EK to make a huge order. How many are you guys predicting? 100 B777-9s? 

Good news that Boston was announced.


----------



## Elktest

the next A380 for Emirates on the way to Dubai
delivery A380 Emirates A6-EEJ and clean the runway ;-)


A380 Emirates A6-EEJ von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEJ von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEJ von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad chief focused on India’s Jet Airways*



> AFP | Published: 19:06 September 20, 2013
> 
> Paris: Abu Dhabi-based Etihad airlines is focused on taking a stake in India’s Jet Airways, its chief executive said on Friday amid media speculation it could invest in Italy’s troubled Alitalia.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-chief-focused-on-india-s-jet-airways-1.1233468


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates working to finalise commercial terms for 777X order.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...alise-commercial-terms-for-777x-order-390795/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates working to finalise commercial terms for 777X order.
> 
> http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...alise-commercial-terms-for-777x-order-390795/


Seems like a big order. I hope they finalize everything by the air show cause EK always make the Dubai airshow quite exciting. Maybe we might see some other airlines make orders at the airshow like QR?

Also I remember reading EY was planning a massive order for all the airlines in their group so maybe they might be ordering as well.


----------



## cthighflyer

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Seems like a big order. I hope they finalize everything by the air show cause EK always make the Dubai airshow quite exciting. Maybe we might see some other airlines make orders at the airshow like QR?
> 
> Also I remember reading EY was planning a massive order for all the airlines in their group so maybe they might be ordering as well.


Dont forget flydubai is planning a big order as well


----------



## noir-dresses

Even Air Arabia was hinting at placing an order.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Great! So we can expect orders from EK, FlyDubai and possibly Air Arabia. Wow, the Dubai/Sharjah airspace is gonna get even more crowded, with no plan to begin construction on DWC's terminal.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Great! So we can expect orders from EK, FlyDubai and possibly Air Arabia. Wow, the Dubai/Sharjah airspace is gonna get even more crowded, with no plan to begin construction on DWC's terminal.


Don't be surprised if Etihad and it's partner airlines place a much bigger order than Emirates.

Jet airways is on the verge of a big order also which is partnering up with Etihad.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates' cargo unit says new terminal to open in April*



> By Andy Sambidge | Sunday, 22 September 2013 3:26 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction of Emirates SkyCargo's new terminal at Dubai's Al Maktoum International Airport is on track with completion slated for later this year, it was announced on Sunday.
> 
> Dubai World Central (DWC), the world's first purpose-built aerotropolis, said phase one of the terminal on track for completion in December.
> 
> It added that the installation of the cargo handling system would be completed by April next year and full completion by mid-September.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emir...rminal-open-in-april-519389.html#.Uj94toZ02gs


----------



## Emarati2009

*Etihad Airways announces Fuel Optimisation Week*



> Abu Dhabi: As part of its ongoing efforts to limit its carbon footprint, Etihad Airways, the national carrier of the United Arab Emirates, on Sunday initiated a week-long campaign to promote its company-wide fuel efficiency programme designed to further raise awareness of its significant efforts to reduce carbon emissions.
> 
> The Fuel Optimisation Week programme will highlight specific activities designed to reduce the consumption of aircraft fuel, both on the ground and in the air, while maintaining the airline’s high levels of safety and comfort.
> 
> On September 25, Etihad Airways will coordinate its fuel optimisation efforts on a global scale in an ultra-long haul flight from Abu Dhabi to Sao Paulo, Brazil, which is the airline’s longest route.
> 
> ...



http://gulfnews.com/business/general/etihad-airways-announces-fuel-optimisation-week-1.1234139


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates begins parting out its A340-500s.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/emirates-begins-parting-out-its-a340-500s-390832/


----------



## killerk

*UAE's RAK Airways set to launch Riyadh flights*

By Andy Sambidge
Monday, 23 September 2013 3:14 PM

UAE-based RAK Airways on Monday announced plans to launch flights to Riyadh in Saudi Arabia from September 25.

The service to the Saudi capital comes nearly three years after the airline made its first entry into the kingdom when it launched four weekly flights into Jeddah, which were increased to daily in the last quarter of 2012.

Riyadh will be the 12th destination for the airline, a statement said, and RAK Airways will operate three flights a week on Monday, Wednesday and Friday until October 28.

With the addition, RAK Airways will fly to a total of 11 destinations as part of expansion plans to fly to 40 by 2015.

Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-s-rak-airways-set-launch-riyadh-flights-519577.html#.UkCbWcakpFM


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Luxury private airport hangar completed at DWC*



> By Courtney Trenwith | Monday, 23 September 2013 1:28 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist's impression of the new hangar.
> 
> A luxury new private airport hangar to be used for “very, very important guests” has been completed at Dubai World Central.
> 
> DC Aviation Al Futtaim (DCAF) – a joint venture between Dubai-based Al-Futtaim Group and Germany’s DC Aviation – announced on Monday the purpose-built integrated hangar facility with lounge and office areas was almost ready for operation.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/luxury-private-airport-hangar-completed-at-dwc-519555.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Its good that this will open before the runway closure cause that way they can move all of EK Skycargo's operations to DWC. 


noir-dresses said:


> Emirates begins parting out its A340-500s.
> 
> http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/emirates-begins-parting-out-its-a340-500s-390832/


Its so sad that these aircraft have to be broken for spare parts. Can't they just give them to the Dubai Royal Airwing if nobody wants them?


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates partnering with Boeing in design of new 777*



> Emirates Airlines is actively involved in the designing of Boeing’s new 777 model, the US manufacturer has confirmed.
> 
> Marty Bentrott, Boeing’s vice president of sales in the Middle East, Russia and Central Asia, told reporters at a briefing in Seattle last week the planemaker was “actively engaged with Emirates on the next generation 777 and as the largest 777 customer in the world, they deserve our focus and our attention.”
> 
> While Emirates is due to start retiring its existing 777 fleet in 2017, the Gulf carrier has not confirmed how many new aircraft it is looking to order in the coming years.
> 
> ...



http://www.cockpitchatter.com/emirates-partnering-with-boeing-in-design-of-new-777-2/


----------



## Emarati2009

*Etihad Airways' India cabin crew recruitment drive draws huge interest*



> Etihad Airways' biggest ever India recruitment campaign has been heralded a huge success with more than 1,000 applications received from men and women looking to join the airline's cabin crew division.
> The drive, in Bangalore, Mumbai and New Delhi, successfully found the required 200 applicants who will be trained as Etihad Airways cabin crew in advance of the airline's operational expansion in India in December 2013.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi-based airline recently announced it will increase flight frequencies, and introduce wide-bodied aircraft to India for the first time, with greater expansion set for 2014.
> 
> ...
> 
> Etihad Airways' plans Indian operations expansion::
> 
> • Increase from daily to double-daily its Abu Dhabi-Mumbai and Abu Dhabi-New Delhi flights;
> • Use wide-bodied Airbus A340-600 aircraft on one of the daily Abu Dhabi - Mumbai flights, offering First, Business and Economy Classes;
> • Use wide-bodied Airbus A330-200 aircraft on one of the daily Abu Dhabi - New Delhi flights, offering Business and Economy Class; and
> • Upgrade daily Abu Dhabi - Chennai flights from 136-seat Airbus A320s to new Airbus A321s, seating 174 passengers.



http://www.ameinfo.com/etihad-airways-india-cabin-crew-recruitment-355265


----------



## Sunrise Boy

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Its good that this will open before the runway closure cause that way they can move all of EK Skycargo's operations to DWC. Its so sad that these aircraft have to be broken for spare parts. Can't they just give them to the Dubai Royal Airwing if nobody wants them?


Why would Dubai Airwing even want the 340-500?


----------



## noir-dresses

DXB pax traffic for August was 5,999,375 just shy of six million.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates says may issue bonds to fund new aircraft*



> By Reuters | Tuesday, 24 September 2013 3:19 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates, Dubai's flagship airline, may issue bonds early next year to help raise $4.5 billion for 21 new plane deliveries in the financial year starting April 2014, a senior company official said on Tuesday.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-says-may-issue-bonds-fund-new-aircraft-519840.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*4 continents, 3 launches, 1 day: Emirates' global reach*



> By Staff | Published Tuesday, October 01, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates airline’s expansion reached new heights today with the launch of flights to Clark in the Philippines, the inauguration of a route between Milan and New York, and a brand new A380 service to Brisbane – all on the same day in four different continents.
> 
> First to take off from Dubai International at 0440hrs this morning was EK 338, a Boeing 777-200LR, bound for Clark International in the Philippines.
> 
> This was followed by EK 205, pushing back at 0905hrs for Milan, where the Boeing 777-300ER stops before embarking on a brand new transatlantic connection to New York.
> 
> Next in line was EK 434, departing Dubai at 1025hrs for the airline’s latest A380 destination, Brisbane.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...day-emirates-global-reach-2013-10-01-1.523044


----------



## Parisian Girl




----------



## Parisian Girl

*Jazeera Airways to join Dubai's Al Maktoum Airport*



> By Courtney Trenwith | Tuesday, 1 October 2013 5:47 PM
> 
> Kuwait’s Jazeera Airways will become the third commercial airline to operate passenger services at Dubai’s new Al Maktoum International Airport at Dubai World Central (DWC).
> 
> The airline will launch two new weekly flights between Kuwait City and Dubai from the facility, located near Jebel Ali, while all of its existing services will continue to operate at Dubai International Airport, it announced on Tuesday.
> 
> The change will take place from October 31.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/jaze...s-al-maktoum-airport-521134.html#.UkupFYZ02gs


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates opens VIP lounge at Real Madrid’s Santiago Bernabéu Stadium*



> Tuesday, October 01, 2013 by BA Staff
> 
> 
> The entrance of the lounge is modelled like a Boeing 777. The interior of the lounge is modelled like a Boeing 777 aircraft including the windows.
> 
> Coinciding with the match between Real Madrid and Atlético Madrid, Emirates yesterday inaugurated its exclusive branded VIP Lounge at Santiago Bernabéu Stadium in Madrid.


http://www.bangaloreaviation.com/2013/10/emirates-opens-vip-lounge-at-real.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai International Airport could shut to boost traffic at new Al Maktoum super hub*



> Bloomberg News | October 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai International expects to attract 65.4 million passengers this year. Stephen Lock / The National
> 
> Dubai International airport, which is being expanded to handle 90 million passengers a year, could be shut to boost traffic at a new super-hub under construction in the emirate with as much as twice that capacity.
> 
> Dubai Airports won’t retain the existing base if owning two hubs hampers the take up of flights at its new Al Maktoum site, and could find “alternative purposes” for the prime real estate, the chief executive Paul Griffiths said in an interview.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...-to-boost-traffic-at-new-al-maktoum-super-hub


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ by shutting DXB ...they made compulsory for other airlines to shift to JXB....


----------



## noir-dresses

Sunrise Boy said:


> The impact is much larger, Corporate Aviation will not be allowed into Dxb Intl, EK is reducing their schedule by 30% and so is Fly Dubai ( unless it relocates to DWC-still undecided), along with the schedules of the main international carriers, so it will have a drastic effect for this period-please check your details against info already released.


We already know about the reduction in traffic that the works will cause next year, we already discussed that earlier.

I'm just trying to say that just maybe DXB might pull off something unbelievable like being number this year in international pax's.

Next year numbers should be lower, but come 2015 it's a whole different ball game especially if CD opens up.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, does Paul Griffiths even know what's going on?!
They have spent so much money on DXB and now they just want to shut it down?! What a silly suggestion. Terminal 3 cost them $4.5 bn to build, and in 2011 they got another $7.8 bn for more expansion which included the cost of concourse A + D. The best thing they can do now is keep EK at DXB and move other airlines to DWC. Sure EK might suffer due to capacity constraints at DXB, but that is the management's fault for not planning correctly and investing in DWC earlier. 

The only interesting he mentioned was that EK and flydubai are looking at making a short term switch to DWC during the runway works. If they could work something out, then that would be great. Perhaps they could bus transfer passengers between the 2 airports, that way there would be less flight reductions.


----------



## noir-dresses

The big problem is airspace and that's the bottom line. Isn't having a 200 million pax airport more than enough for any city?????

I think it is and I've been saying this all a long. Better have one really good airport built from scratch, quick and bite the bullet ASAP instead of dragging your feet for the next couple of decades.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> The big problem is airspace and that's the bottom line. Isn't having a 200 million pax airport more than enough for any city?????
> 
> I think it is and I've been saying this all a long. Better have one really good airport built from scratch, quick and bite the bullet ASAP instead of dragging your feet for the next couple of decades.


Yeah 200 million is certainly enough. Even 150 would be enough for Dubai. EK has only planned to carry 90 million passengers by 2020. At that time, they will have a fleet of around 350 aircraft. I think that is when EK will peak, because then they will begin retiring the older B777's and A380's and replacing them. Like I was watching an interview with Tim Clark on flight global, and he was saying that EK will eventually need to order another 90 A380's to replace their current fleet. It seems as if EK think a fleet of 90 - 120 A380's is enough for them. Even the rumored huge order for the B777-9X will be mainly used to replace the older B777-300ER's in their fleet.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Will New Dubai Airport Boost the Property Market?*



> By Kevin Brass | October 1, 2013 8:12 AM ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai's recovering property industry may be one of the beneficiaries of the upcoming opening of a new international airport, which officials hope will one day be the busiest airport in the world.
> 
> The new airport "will definitely have a major impact on the Dubai real estate market over the next 10 years," Craig Plumb, head of research for Jones Lang LaSalle in the Middle East, told WPC News. "It's not just the airport itself, but all the additional infrastructure that will go with it."


http://www.worldpropertychannel.com...-dubai-cargo-cluttons-nasair-wizzair-7427.php


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^
Yeah but why would people want to live next to a noisy airport? The only people that would want to live near there are the hundreds of thousands of people DWC will employ.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yeah 200 million is certainly enough. Even 150 would be enough for Dubai. EK has only planned to carry 90 million passengers by 2020. At that time, they will have a fleet of around 350 aircraft. I think that is when EK will peak, because then they will begin retiring the older B777's and A380's and replacing them. Like I was watching an interview with Tim Clark on flight global, and he was saying that EK will eventually need to order another 90 A380's to replace their current fleet. It seems as if EK think a fleet of 90 - 120 A380's is enough for them. Even the rumored huge order for the B777-9X will be mainly used to replace the older B777-300ER's in their fleet.


I can just imagine the problems EK will have when they retire and try to sell off those A380's. As of now there are a hand full of airlines who ordered the SJ and if a new modern more fuel efficient airframe replaces the existing ones they might be looking at the same scenario as they have with the A340-500's at the moment.

As I said the real problem is the airspace, DWC might have five or even six runways but the airspace will always be congested. Has any one ever thought about what if things go bad with Iran, a lot of those EK flights depend on Iranian airspace being available especially with a 200 million pax airport.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I can just imagine the problems EK will have when they retire and try to sell off those A380's. As of now there are a hand full of airlines who ordered the SJ and if a new modern more fuel efficient airframe replaces the existing ones they might be looking at the same scenario as they have with the A340-500's at the moment.
> 
> As I said the real problem is the airspace, DWC might have five or even six runways but the airspace will always be congested. Has any one ever thought about what if things go bad with Iran, a lot of those EK flights depend on Iranian airspace being available especially with a 200 million pax airport.


I was thinking the same thing, but I thought that if EK leased all their aircraft, then they would just return the aircraft back to the leasing company, or have I misunderstood what they do? 

Yeah, so many problems, and very little is being done to solve it. Flight constraints both at the airport and in the sky will continue and the government isn't working hard enough to fix both problems. 

If something does happen in Iran then that will really hurt EK. People will also avoid flying any Gulf airline if something goes wrong in Iran, but hopefully nothing like that will happen. But yeah, a war in Iran will have devastating effects on EK.


----------



## m-man

*Abu Dhabi Duty Free New Identity*






The old brand was lame, good riddance.:lol:


----------



## m-man

*India cabinet approves Etihad's Jet Airways stake deal*



> The Indian government has approved Etihad Airways' plan to buy a 24% stake in Jet Airways for $379m (£248m).
> 
> The deal was first announced in April, but proved controversial due to concerns over who would control the day-to-day operations of the airline.
> 
> It is the first foreign investment in India's airline sector since ownership restrictions were eased last year.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24393856


----------



## killerk

*Another big airline heads for Perth*

Geoffrey Thomas Aviation Editor, The West Australian
October 4, 2013, 6:17 am

Etihad Airways, one of the world's fastest-growing airlines, is expected to fly into Perth from February, according to sources in Abu Dhabi.

The new service, expected to be a joint venture with Virgin Australia, will open up a range of new travel options.

The Abu Dhabi-based airline will operate a daily 262-seat Airbus A330 with connections to 16 destinations in Europe and three in the US.

The Etihad service will arrive at Perth International Airport at 1.40pm and depart at 3.50pm.....

Source: http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/wa/19243627/another-big-airline-heads-for-perth/


----------



## Parisian Girl

*RAK Airways launches 'fare crazy wknd sale'*



> By Courtney Trenwith | Friday, 4 October 2013 3:27 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE carrier RAK Airways has launched a two-day sale with significantly reduced one-way and return airfares to 12 cities.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/rak-airways-launches-fare-crazy-wknd-sale--521707.html#.Uk-Mf4Z02gs


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Airways make a pitch for Air India’s 777s*



> By Santanu Choudhury | Published: 21:15 October 4, 2013
> 
> New Delhi: Etihad Airways and a German aircraft lessor are separately bidding for five of the world’s longest-range jetliners from Air India Ltd, which has scaled back plans to expand nonstop flights to North America. A person familiar with the matter said on Friday that the two bids are being evaluated by Air India and will be submitted to its board for approval.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-airways-make-a-pitch-for-air-india-s-777s-1.1239309


----------



## firoz bharmal

noir-dresses said:


> The big problem is airspace and that's the bottom line. Isn't having a 200 million pax airport more than enough for any city?????
> 
> I think it is and I've been saying this all a long. Better have one really good airport built from scratch, quick and bite the bullet ASAP instead of dragging your feet for the next couple of decades.


Why they dont just shift only cargo operations to JXB......if the same space of cargo utilities for another terminal or aircraft stand...!


----------



## parvaiz.anjum

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I think they are moving cargo operations to DWC, and EK SkyCargo is moving to DWC permanently I think .


Pretty much yes but thats not thier master plan.End of this month they are already starting passenger flights wizz air and nasair as to speak.In reality what they wanted was to commence all other airlines excluding flydubai operations from AMIA but due to issues with other airline not agreeing to commence thier flight operations from AMIA they had to change thier strategy.Most of the large freighter have moved on to AMIA ,but smaller one like 747,777 f still carry on thier operation from terminal 2.Companies like ups,fedex,dhl still havent moved to AMIA.Now with no one agreeing to move to AMIA co councourse D or 4 is under construction,I would roughly say it would be ready by next year.All other airline will be moved to it which is located behind Ek Skycargo.New metro line is being build which will transfer passenger from concourse D to Terminal 1.After completion terminal 1,3,concourse A will serve Ek only apart from Qantas.Time will tell us what DWC will hold for future but be sure it holds higher potentional than dubai international.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> You would figure Delta has good reason to tie the knot with Etihad after they're partnership with AF/KLM but believe it or not they're one of they're biggest critics as of now in the States, especially with they're code share agreement with Air Serbia.
> 
> Delta's Skyteam partner Aeroflot also want's to leave the alliance because they are tired of Delta's heavy handed control tactics.


Well that's not good. I read about the Delta CEO saying the A380 is an uneconomical plane and is only good if you're a state owned enterprise with subsidies. So clearly he's referring to EK.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

parvaiz.anjum said:


> Pretty much yes but thats not thier master plan.End of this month they are already starting passenger flights wizz air and nasair as to speak.In reality what they wanted was to commence all other airlines excluding flydubai operations from AMIA but due to issues with other airline not agreeing to commence thier flight operations from AMIA they had to change thier strategy.Most of the large freighter have moved on to AMIA ,but smaller one like 747,777 f still carry on thier operation from terminal 2.Companies like ups,fedex,dhl still havent moved to AMIA.Now with no one agreeing to move to AMIA co councourse D or 4 is under construction,I would roughly say it would be ready by next year.All other airline will be moved to it which is located behind Ek Skycargo.New metro line is being build which will transfer passenger from concourse D to Terminal 1.After completion terminal 1,3,concourse A will serve Ek only apart from Qantas.Time will tell us what DWC will hold for future but be sure it holds higher potentional than dubai international.


Yeah, they need to encourage airlines to move to DWC by increasing landing fees at DXB and making DWC look attractive to airlines. Right now no airline would want to move to a tiny terminal in the middle of the desert. Even flydubai knows they will be hurt if they move there, so I don't know why Dubai Airports expects other airlines to move if their own government owned airline is against moving. I'd actually be surprised if Wizz Air keeps flying to DWC in a few months cause I have a feeling the route will do badly. Nas Air is having management problems, so they are not even starting to DWC. 
For this reason, it is crucial the government begin the development of DWC so that international airlines can see the airport as an attractive location to move to in a few years. I really don't see the problem with beginning construction. I realize money is tight but they only need to start building the first phase. They don't need to spend $33 bn all in one go.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad flies record monthly tonnage in Sept*



> Etihad Cargo, a unit of the UAE flag carrier, has registered a 42 per cent growth in its monthly uplift figures for September which rose to 45,175 tonnes from 31,826 tonnes last year.
> 
> "This is the biggest monthly tonnage Etihad Cargo has ever carried across its network, and that’s a reflection of improved capacity utilisation on our freighter fleet, more cargo in the bellyhold of our passenger aircraft, greater synergies with our global partners, and, importantly, a well-performing charter business,” remarked Etihad Airways’ chief strategy and planning officer Kevin Knight.
> 
> The carrier flew 77 charter missions in the month, up 185 per cent over 27 charters in September last year


http://www.tradearabia.com/news/TTN_244438.html


----------



## firoz bharmal

New Destinations of EK,

Conakry-Guinea 27th OCT.,2013

Keiv-Ukrain

Kabul-Afghanistan

Adelaid-Austalia


----------



## Flo Flo

^^

Actually Adelaide is not a new destination. They started it last year.

Until now, the last new destinaton is Boston.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Any ideas on what the next EK destinations in the US might be?


----------



## Flo Flo

I would say Miami and Chicago for the 2 firsts.

Then probably Philadelphia, Detroit, Atlanta and finally Las Vegas / Phoenix


----------



## Slimbo

I can't believe Emirates have not retired their A340-300's yet. I had the misfortune of flying on one yesterday. It was bad enough that they didn't even have Video on Demand (something which I haven't experienced in at least 5 years) but it got even worse when I went to open the toilet door and it came off its hinges and cracked me on the forehead.


----------



## racso380

Slimbo said:


> I can't believe Emirates have not retired their A340-300's yet. I had the misfortune of flying on one yesterday. It was bad enough that they didn't even have Video on Demand (something which I haven't experienced in at least 5 years) but it got even worse when I went to open the toilet door and it came off its hinges and cracked me on the forehead.


Really???? Oh, what a shame...! I'm flying with it to Phuket next January and I believed it was refurbished....


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^:lol:......better its hinged rather then come with our pull.........LOL if some one is sitting...!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Flo Flo said:


> I would say Miami and Chicago for the 2 firsts.
> 
> Then probably Philadelphia, Detroit, Atlanta and finally Las Vegas / Phoenix


I definitely agree with those, I'm just eagerly waiting for EK to announce flights to Chicago. The route would be upgraded to an A380 pretty quickly as well. 
I also think EK should begin flying to EWR since there is a huge population there. I've always found it so strange that for years EK has been more eager to gain more access in Canada instead of expanding in the States.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Yikes, that's pretty terrible. I have luckily never traveled in an EK A340 and hopefully never will. You should check the aircraft type before booking. You need to avoid the A330's and A340's at all costs!


----------



## firoz bharmal

Dubai-based Emirates Airline defaulted on Rs 175-crore service tax 

MUMBAI: The service tax department has detected non-payment of service tax to the tune of Rs 175 crore by Dubai-based airline Emirates. The service tax authorities told ET that they are yet to ascertain the reason for the non-payment and further verification is on.

When contacted Emirates said: "There was an inadvertent short payment of tax, and as a law-abiding company, we have voluntarily paid the same."


----------



## racso380

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yikes, that's pretty terrible. I have luckily never traveled in an EK A340 and hopefully never will. You should check the aircraft type before booking. You need to avoid the A330's and A340's at all costs!


there is no other aircraft type to Phuket hno:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

racso380 said:


> there is no other aircraft type to Phuket hno:


Couldn't you get an EK flight to Bangkok and then take a domestic flight to Phuket? That's what I would do. Oh well, hopefully you are not in J cause the J class I've heard is really bad on the A340-300.


----------



## m-man

*Los Angeles Route Announce Event - Etihad Airways*


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Now that belly dancing part.... was interesting ......


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

So looks like QR is starting MIA in June. I wonder if EK will try to get there first to try and get a head start on QR? 

Also I'm surprised EK continues to announce new destinations despite knowing that operations will be scaled back for 3 months next year for the runway works. It doesn't make sense to make DXB even more busy especially cause they know how much strain there will be on the 1 operating runway. 
And we haven't heard much news about international carriers lowering frequencies between May and July next year. I don't think it will be much of big deal for them since passenger traffic will be lower than usual due to May being a less busy travel period and then Ramadan occurring in June and July. I wonder if carriers like BA, and LH will fly the A380 to DXB.. QR could also fly the A380 on the route since they will most likely have to cut their 13x daily flights and they always fly their newest aircraft on the route for a few weeks. 
I'm also really worried about the large amount of aircraft that will be circling the skies of DXB waiting for a clearance to land during the runway works...


----------



## noir-dresses

EA380 the runways won't be totally closed for a straight period of time. They will only close the runway during low operating hours and will be open during high frequency flight times.

Yes around 30 percent of flights should be cancelled but maybe not. What if FlyDubai move they're whole operation to DWC, EK dedicated cargo service is moving, private jets will move operations there so maybe not much will be effected. I'm sure they know what they are doing and a plan will be in place.


----------



## siamu maharaj

What about flydubai-Emirate connections?


----------



## noir-dresses

EK Skycargo received they're 9th freighter today reg number A6-EFM, four more on order to come.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> EA380 the runways won't be totally closed for a straight period of time. They will only close the runway during low operating hours and will be open during high frequency flight times.
> 
> Yes around 30 percent of flights should be cancelled but maybe not. What if FlyDubai move they're whole operation to DWC, EK dedicated cargo service is moving, private jets will move operations there so maybe not much will be effected. I'm sure they know what they are doing and a plan will be in place.


Where did you read they will keep both runways open during peak hours? If they were to do that then why would EK need to cut their frequencies by 22%? Wouldn't they just cut their frequencies in the time period when they don't have many arrivals and departures which is usually between 3pm and 10pm. 
I really hope FlyDubai moves to DWC, but I think they will just cut frequencies as well since I doubt passengers would want to travel from DWC since that will really hurt their business since most of their passengers are O&D passengers.

It seems as if Dubai Airports has told all carriers to half their operations during the 3 month period, even Qantas! 

http://www.smh.com.au/business/avia...irs-to-hit-qantas-flights-20130813-2ruhq.html

That is why I expect carriers like BA, and LH to fly A380's to DXB for 3 months, and we will also see many other carriers with multiple frequencies upgrading the route to larger aircraft to ensure capacity on the route doesn't decrease too much. So QR, Saudi Arabian Airlines, and Air India will probably upgrade more of their flights to B777's instead of narrow body aircraft.


----------



## AppleMac

Both runways will be completely closed for around 6 weeks each. Fly dubai have already refused to move their operation to DWC but I understand they are being leaned on. Assuming FD does not move both them and EK will be reducing their operation by around 20%.

It is going to be chaos over this period (just towing aircraft to the gate is going to be almost impossible) so I would advise people to try and make alternative plans if they were hoping to travel at this time.


----------



## Slimbo

racso380 said:


> there is no other aircraft type to Phuket hno:


Yep, it was Phuket I flew to. I've flown on the A340-500 a couple of times this year and it was fine, so didn't imagine the A340-300 would be any different.

Apparently the return flight is an A330 so we'll see how that goes, but I've flown Business Class on that a few times and it was reasonably ok.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AppleMac said:


> Both runways will be completely closed for around 6 weeks each. Fly dubai have already refused to move their operation to DWC but I understand they are being leaned on. Assuming FD does not move both them and EK will be reducing their operation by around 20%.
> 
> It is going to be chaos over this period (just towing aircraft to the gate is going to be almost impossible) so I would advise people to try and make alternative plans if they were hoping to travel at this time.


Yikes, its gonna be terrible. I wonder if DXB could learn from LGW since they seem to be ok with 1 runway.


----------



## noir-dresses

OK that clear's up the runway theory, thanks AppleMac for the info.


----------



## racso380

Slimbo said:


> Yep, it was Phuket I flew to. I've flown on the A340-500 a couple of times this year and it was fine, so didn't imagine the A340-300 would be any different.
> 
> Apparently the return flight is an A330 so we'll see how that goes, but I've flown Business Class on that a few times and it was reasonably ok.


I hope Emirates change the type in the last minute next 30 January...
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## noir-dresses

racso380 said:


> I hope Emirates change the type in the last minute next 30 January...
> Fingers crossed!!!


In 2014 EK will receive 16 777's and 14 380 so we should see the 343 finally retired from the fleet.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Its interesting how EK justified the A380 order all those years ago by claiming it will allow them to maximize take off and landing slots at crowded airports like LHR. Yet, DXB runway slots and airspace have also become extremely crowded, so the A380 was actually the perfect aircraft for EK since it allowed them to fly to destinations in which their frequency was restricted, and it allowed them to get the maximum usage of their under capacity DXB hub.

Also, during the runway works I'm guessing EK will probably take out many of the A380 aircraft to repair the wing cracks?


----------



## racso380

noir-dresses said:


> In 2014 EK will receive 16 777's and 14 380 so we should see the 343 finally retired from the fleet.


I'm flying at the end of January.... I hope so!


----------



## noir-dresses

EK should also receive another seven A380's before the year is over. Not sure how many more 77Ws for 2013.


----------



## noir-dresses

With a little less than a month to go the DAS should see massive orders from the Gulf carriers.

Etihad sets stage for $50 billion of jet deals from Gulf.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/21/us-gulf-airplanes-idUSBRE99K0E020131021

I like the part in the article where it states Airbus will come up with a better A350-1000 version to win over the Gulf carriers. I expect this to have higher thrust engines, more payload, and more range.


----------



## noir-dresses

Hmmm, now this could be very interesting.

Airbus Mulls an Extra Stretch for A350 Jetliner.

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20131021-707570.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wait, so does that mean EY will be purchasing jets worth $50 bn or are they referring to the total value of all the orders they expect from airlines at the airshow? 

Good news about the A350. Also a larger A350 was required cause Boeing controls the market for that aircraft size. However I think Airbus might be too late in trying to win an order for a larger A350 from EK since EK is already planning to finalize an order for the B777-9X.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*$3bn Midfield Terminal Building hits key target*



> by CW Staff on Oct 21, 2013
> 
> The AED10.8bn ($2.9bn) Midfield Terminal Building (MTB) at Abu Dhabi International Airport has hit a key milestone ahead of its 2017 opening with the placement of the first buttress for the main structural steel arches.
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company said the buttress was delivered seven days ahead of schedule, with the MTB being built by a joint venture of Arabtec, Consolidated Contractors Company (CCC) and TAV, and project managed by Aecom. Around 11% is now complete.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...rminal-building-hits-key-target/#.UmXnivl02gs


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad does fly-by to celebrate Sydney Opera House*



> Jennifer Bell | October 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etihad Airways Airbus A340-600
> 
> ABU DHABI // A fly-past by an Etihad Airways aircraft has helped to celebrate the 40th birthday of the Sydney Opera House.
> 
> More than 10,000 people gathered for a day of festivities watched the Etihad A340 make a low pass over the site.
> 
> The commemorative flight EY9240 flew at about 610 metres over the World Heritage-listed venue and along the Sydney Harbour foreshore at 10.50am local time.


http://www.thenational.ae/uae/etihad-does-fly-by-to-celebrate-sydney-opera-house


----------



## Parisian Girl

http://www.airportsinternational.co...t-for-sydney-opera-houses-40th-birthday/14872


----------



## m-man

*In pictures: Construction milestone at Abu Dhabi’s Midfield Terminal*
































































Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/business/...habis-midfield-terminal#image-7#ixzz2iNWTGI4r Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | then


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wait, so does that mean EY will be purchasing jets worth $50 bn or are they referring to the total value of all the orders they expect from airlines at the airshow?
> 
> Good news about the A350. Also a larger A350 was required cause Boeing controls the market for that aircraft size. However I think Airbus might be too late in trying to win an order for a larger A350 from EK since EK is already planning to finalize an order for the B777-9X.


Look at it this way if Emirates places just an order for 100 777X we're looking at about 32 billion USD at least. Emirates could go as high as a 275 777X order. We will also most likely se what EK will do with they're pending 350 order at the show. EK also said they need some 30 to 40 more A380's.

They say Etihad will splash out about 18 billion USD for additional 787's, and a possible 777X order, and that doesn't even include a potential NEO or MAX order for them and they're partners which could raise the order value.

FlyDubai are looking at 50 MAX or NEO's which is at least 5 billion USD.

Qatar and Kuwait could close some old orders, and who knows maybe Qatar place an order for the 777X and 787-10.

Even Air Arabia could place an order.

There also might be some other airlines ordering airframes so the numbers could be a lot higher than the expected 50 billion the article mentions.


----------



## Shad

*Spectacular sight as Etihad aircraft performs fly-by over Abu Dhabi Corniche*



> ABU DHABI // Strollers, runners and bikers along Abu Dhabi’s Corniche were treated to more than a picturesque sunset on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Those who chose to satisfy their curiosity after hearing a rumble in the air saw a 380-tonne passenger jet airliner cruising at an altitude of no more than 600 feet.


http://www.thenational.ae/uae/trans...craft-performs-fly-by-over-abu-dhabi-corniche


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> A little off topic but today I had the opportunity to see the Antonov 225. Tomorrow if things go right I'll get to see it up close and personal.
> 
> This plane is huge.
> 
> Amazing, and there's only one operational airframe in the world.


Wow, that's pretty amazing! Where did you see it?


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, that's pretty amazing! Where did you see it?


It landed in Zagreb, Croatia just before 6 p.m. Friday, and left for Indonesia Sunday morning carrying a 150 ton electrical transformer in it's belly.

The reason it didn't leave Saturday was because of the big hurricane in the region so we got to see it an extra day.


----------



## m-man

*Etihad Airways celebrates its 10th anniversary*


----------



## Elktest

its not in Dubai its by Airbus in Hamburg

A380 Flightline Hamburg von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEN meeting von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEN von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> It landed in Zagreb, Croatia just before 6 p.m. Friday, and left for Indonesia Sunday morning carrying a 150 ton electrical transformer in it's belly.
> 
> The reason it didn't leave Saturday was because of the big hurricane in the region so we got to see it an extra day.


Cool, is Zagreb a usual stop for the aircraft? I'd love to actually see one.


----------



## Slimbo

noir-dresses said:


> It landed in Zagreb, Croatia just before 6 p.m. Friday, and left for Indonesia Sunday morning carrying a 150 ton electrical transformer in it's belly.
> 
> The reason it didn't leave Saturday was because of the big hurricane in the region so we got to see it an extra day.


It was going to Cebu in Philippines, lots of pictures here of it being loaded in Croatia:

http://www.demotix.com/news/3191564/antonov-225-biggest-plane-world-lands-zagreb


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Cool, is Zagreb a usual stop for the aircraft? I'd love to actually see one.


No not at all, it's kind of a once in a life time event.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Emirates first half profits*
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/fuel...t-emirates-h1-profit-526099.html#.UoHli_mczgw

Highlights: 
-Emirates H1 profit up 2% to $463 million. Group profit up 4% to $599 million. 
-Emirates carried 21.5 million passengers with a load factor of 79.2%.

Good but I expected profits to be a bit higher.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*UAE's Etihad wins nod for $325m Jet Airways stake*



> By Reuters | Tuesday, 12 November 2013 7:02 PM
> 
> India's competition regulator has approved Etihad's $325 million deal to buy a 24 percent stake in Jet Airways, the regulator said on its website on Tuesday.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-...5m-jet-airways-stake-526240.html#.UoK2JPlBKgs


----------



## noir-dresses

How new airline routes are reshaping the world.

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/11/12/b...ket-airline-routes/index.html?hpt=hp_c5#index


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

does El Al airline (israeli air) fly to dubai?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> does El Al airline (israeli air) fly to dubai?


Of course not. And EK will never fly to Tel Aviv either. Maybe Qantas could though from DXB but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Of course not. And EK will never fly to Tel Aviv either. Maybe Qantas could though from DXB but I doubt it will happen.


but i saw it in a video was posted in this forum i can't remember which thread i saw it in.... the vid was about a380 takeoff and within that video i saw EL AL parked in DXB i am positive and sure about what i saw... i will search for the vid and post it...:nuts:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> How new airline routes are reshaping the world.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/11/12/b...ket-airline-routes/index.html?hpt=hp_c5#index


Interesting article, especially looking at how quickly Turkish Airlines is growing. 
EK really needs to tap into the African market more. Maybe their large aircraft are too big for some of the smaller growing markets, so they can use FlyDubai to get passengers from Africa. 

There is a mistake in the article though. It claims EK's MXP - JFK is their only flight that bypasses the Dubai hub, but EK flies other routes like this, like CMB - SIN, or SYD, MEL, BNE - AKL etc.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> but i saw it in a video was posted in this forum i can't remember which thread i saw it in.... the vid was about a380 takeoff and within that video i saw EL AL parked in DXB i am positive and sure about what i saw... i will search for the vid and post it...:nuts:


Sure, but I'm guessing you saw a plane's livery that looked very similar to El Al? Cause I can assure you that El Al has never flown to DXB. They might have made an emergency landing, so that could be another reason why you saw it.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Sure, but I'm guessing you saw a plane's livery that looked very similar to El Al? Cause I can assure you that El Al has never flown to DXB. They might have made an emergency landing, so that could be another reason why you saw it.















i accidentally captured a pic from the vid... it was 3 weeks ago ..it is a crapy pic but it is clear enough to show both the airport and the airline it self!!!


----------



## noir-dresses

That looks like Bangkok actually.


----------



## cthighflyer

Some serious reductions during the runway closure next year. 16 destinations temporarily cancelled and a 47% seat capacity reduction. I really thought all would be shifted over to DWC but not at this stage.

Update as of 13NOV13: flydubai Outlines Planned Service Cuts from May to July 2014
by JL
Update at 2140GMT 13NOV13

As per 13NOV13 GDS timetable display as well as the airline’s website schedule/booking listing, flydubai has outlined planned service reduction during Dubai International Airport Runway maintenance project, from 01MAY14 to 20JUL14.

The airline is to cut operations from 587 weekly flights (April 2014) to 310 flights (May – July 2014 schedule), while overall destinations reduced from 67 to 51. This represents roughly 47% frequency reductions based on current plan.

Planned operation changes as follow.

Service reductions:
Dubai – Abha Reduce from 14 to 9 weekly
Dubai – Amman Reduce from 10 to 7 weekly
Dubai – Ashgabat Reduce from 7 to 4 weekly
Dubai – Baghdad Reduce from 7 to 5 weekly
Dubai – Bahrain Reduce from 24 to 14 weekly
Dubai – Baku Reduce from 4 to 3 weekly
Dubai – Basra Reduce from 7 to 3 weekly
Dubai – Beirut Reduce from 14 to 7 weekly
Dubai – Belgrade Reduce from 4 to 3 weekly
Dubai – Dammam Reduce from 21 to 12 weekly
Dubai – Doha Reduce from 62 to 24 weekly
Dubai – Dushanbe Reduce from 4 to 2 weekly
Dubai – Erbil Reduce from 7 to 5 weekly
Dubai – Gassim Reduce from 14 to 11 weekly
Dubai – Ha’il Reduce from 4 to 2 weekly
Dubai – Hyderabad Reduce from 4 to 2 weekly
Dubai – Jeddah Reduce from 21 to 14 weekly
Dubai – Juba Reduce from 7 to 6 weekly
Dubai – Kabul Reduce from 21 to 13 weekly
Dubai – Karachi Reduce from 21 to 14 weekly
Dubai – Kathmandu Reduce from 15 to 6 weekly
Dubai – Kharkov Reduce from 4 to 2 weekly
Dubai – Khartoum Reduce from 13 to 3 weekly
Dubai – Krasnodar Reduce from 3 to 2 weekly
Dubai – Kuwait Reduce from 54 to 26 weekly
Dubai – Madinah Reduce from 7 to 4 weekly
Dubai – Mineralnye Vody Reduce from 3 to 2 weekly
Dubai – Muscat Reduce from 28 to 20 weekly
Dubai – Riyadh Reduce from 28 to 16 weekly
Dubai – Rostov Reduce from 3 to 2 weekly
Dubai – Taif Reduce from 7 to 6 weekly
Dubai – Volgograd Reduce from 3 to 2 weekly
Dubai – Yerevan Reduce from 6 to 4 weekly

Planned service cancelled:
Dubai – Addis Ababa 3 weekly
Dubai – Ahmedabad 2 weekly
Dubai – Chisinau 2 weekly
Dubai – Chittagong 6 weekly
Dubai – Colombo 7 weekly
Dubai – Colombo – Hambantota – Dubai 7 weekly
Dubai – Dhaka 7 weekly
Dubai – Donetsk 4 weekly
Dubai – Kazan 5 weekly
Dubai – Kiev Borispol 7 weekly
Dubai – Kiev Zhulyany 7 weekly
Dubai – Male 7 weekly
Dubai – Odessa 2 weekly
Dubai – Samara 4 weekly
Dubai – Ufa 4 weekly
Dubai – Yekaterinburg 7 weekly

Planned service remains unchanged:
Dubai – Alexandria Borg el Arab 7 weekly
Dubai – Bishkek 3 weekly
Dubai – Bucharest 3 weekly
Dubai – Djibouti 3 weekly
Dubai – Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen 4 weekly
Dubai – Lucknow 3 weekly
Dubai – Multan 3 weekly
Dubai – Najaf 3 weekly
Dubai – Osh – Bishkek – Dubai 1 weekly
Dubai – Port Sudan – Khartoum – Dubai 1 weekly
Dubai – Salalah 3 weekly
Dubai – Sana’a 4 weekly
Dubai – Sialkot 3 weekly
Dubai – Skopje 2 weekly
Dubai – Sulaymaniyah 3 weekly
Dubai – Tabuk 2 weekly
Dubai – Tbilisi 4 weekly
Dubai – Yanbu 3 weekly

During the runway maintenance project, the airline will also shift planned operational schedule as well. It is possible that the carrier may further revise planned service reductions.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> That looks like Bangkok actually.


Yup that's definitely Bangkok. For a second I thought it was DXB as well.


----------



## noir-dresses

Etihads Airbus order consists of 50 A350s, 36 NEOs, and 1 330F.

Very nice, keep them coming.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Dubai Airshow 2013 takes off with $100 billion Emirates aircraft order*



> Emirates airline has again rewritten all records in civil aviation with an order for 150 Boeing 777X, comprising 35 Boeing 777-8Xs and 115 Boeing 777-9Xs, plus 50 purchase rights; and an additional 50 Airbus A380 aircraft.
> 
> Together, the Boeing and Airbus orders, excluding purchase rights, are worth an estimated $99 billion at list prices. This is the largest ever aircraft order in civil aviation and also Emirates’ largest order announced at any event to date.
> 
> The agreement was signed on Sunday at the Dubai Airshow by Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al-Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group, with Jim McNerney, Boeing Chairman, President and CEO, and Fabrice Brégier, Airbus’ President and CEO. The signing was witnessed by His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum, UAE Vice President, Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai.
> 
> Emirates’ Boeing 777X order is the single largest aircraft order by value in the history of U.S. commercial aviation, and the additional A380 order cements Emirates, already the largest operator of this aircraft type, as the principal customer for the A380 worldwide.
> 
> These latest orders bring Emirates’ total firm order book to 385 aircraft (excluding options or purchase rights), comprising 214 Boeing 777s, 101 Airbus A380s, and 70 A350s, at a total estimated value of $166 billion.
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.emirates247.com/news/dub...n-emirates-aircraft-order-2013-11-17-1.528299


----------



## noir-dresses

noir-dresses said:


> Etihads Airbus order consists of 50 A350s, 36 NEOs, and 1 330F.
> 
> Very nice, keep them coming.


Add 30 more options to the Etihad Airbus order.

Qatar also ordered 5 332F plus 8 options.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Etihad to rebrand Swiss carrier as Etihad Regional after taking 33.3% stake*



> Abu Dhabi airline Etihad has launched a new subsidiary, Etihad Regional, with the announcement it has bought a one-third stake in Swiss regional airline Darwin Airline.
> 
> The groundbreaking model will see Darwin's fleet rebranded as Etihad Regional, but they will continue to be operated by Darwin airline and carry the Swiss flag.
> 
> Twenty new routes will be added, with 16 new destinations to be launched by mid-2014, the Abu Dhabi carrier confirmed.
> 
> Darwin Airline, which began services in 2003 and now has 10 50-seated Saab aircraft and flies to 21 regional European destinations, will be Etihad's seventh equity partner.
> 
> ...




http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etih...-regional-after-taking-33-3-stake-526700.html


----------



## Emarati2009

*Rolls-Royce wins $5 billion engine order from Etihad*



> (Reuters) - Rolls-Royce Plc (RR.L) said on Sunday it had won a $5 billion order from Abu Dhabi's Etihad Airways for Trent XWB engines to power 50 Airbus (EAD.PA) A350 aircraft.
> 
> The order includes long-term care of the engines, Rolls-Royce said.
> 
> Earlier in the day at the Dubai Airshow, Etihad announced orders for 87 Airbus aircraft, including 50 A350s.



http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/11/17/uk-airshow-dubai-rollsroyce-idUKBRE9AG05Z20131117


----------



## johnbgt

http://m.gulfnews.com/either-flydub...ve-to-dwc-by-2020-shaikh-ahmad-says-1.1256201


Best check this out!  ^^^


----------



## Face81

I'm guessing Fly Dubai is going to be moved out to DWC, so EK can monopolise DXB. 

The key line in his statement was that both DWC and DXB will have similar capacities, so both are going to stay open for the foreseeable future


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Interesting EY order. EY has bought every type of aircraft in their fleet. Not sure what their strategy is. Although its good to have a flexible fleet, I'm not sure why they bought so many similar aircraft. For example, the A350-1000 is so similar to the B787-10 and B777-9X. 
It could work out well for them, but its gonna be a hard for their engineers and will probably be more expensive for them, compared to just having one type of aircraft in their fleet.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Interesting EY order. EY has bought every type of aircraft in their fleet. Not sure what their strategy is. Although its good to have a flexible fleet, I'm not sure why they bought so many similar aircraft. For example, the A350-1000 is so similar to the B787-10 and B777-9X.
> It could work out well for them, but its gonna be a hard for their engineers and will probably be more expensive for them, compared to just having one type of aircraft in their fleet.


Lots of political purchases linked to bilateral agreements and pending "open skies" deals?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

johnbgt said:


> http://m.gulfnews.com/either-flydub...ve-to-dwc-by-2020-shaikh-ahmad-says-1.1256201
> 
> 
> Best check this out!  ^^^


By 2020?!? FlyDubai should be looking to move by 2015. They are expanding so fast, and their growth will be restricted by the runway slots at DXB and they could affect EKs growth as well. With a fleet size of 30 aircraft, they already carry 7 million passengers. With 50 aircraft they could be carrying 12 million passengers. And by 2020, with 100+ aircraft, they could be carrying 25 million passengers.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> Lots of political purchases linked to bilateral agreements and pending "open skies" deals?


But how? If EY needs more access to European markets then they can just buy another airline to feed EY  .


----------



## noir-dresses

I'm guessing since we never heard any thing regarding EK's past 350 order every thing stands the way it is. No talk of changes or dumping the order so let's hope deliveries start in the beginning of 2015.

We just might hear some thing regarding this in the next couple of days.

Regarding FlyDubai moving to DWC lets see if Dubai get the Expo cause the Dubai Metro will be fast tracked to connect to the new airport. That will be the game changer.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Emarati2009 said:


> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/11/17/uk-airshow-dubai-rollsroyce-idUKBRE9AG05Z20131117


Rather then RR...it would have be better to choice Engine Alliance......RR have problems in past....specially in A380...!


----------



## unknownpleasures

> Dubai Airshow: Gulf Carriers’ 15 Minutes Of Jet Order Hysteria
> Regional carriers placed orders worth $100 billion in 15 minutes on the opening day of the Dubai Airshow



http://gulfbusiness.com/2013/11/dub...5-minutes-of-jet-order-hysteria/#.Uomtrielr5k




> Dubai Airshow Day 1 Order Book: Emirates Announces $99bn Deals
> Gulf carriers splurge on day one of the Dubai Airshow, amassing orders worth over $192 billion.


http://gulfbusiness.com/2013/11/dub...k-emirates-announces-99bn-deals/#.UomsCSelr5k


----------



## firoz bharmal




----------



## EmiratesAirline380

West must loosen airport access or we may cancel jet orders – Sheikh Ahmed

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/west...ay-cancel-jet-orders-sheikh-ahmed-526765.html

Interesting that EK could cancel orders, but I doubt they will. They are not restricted in the United States, and although they are restricted in France and Germany, they still haven't maxed out their frequencies to those countries. In France they can always just deploy more A380's there if they aren't granted more frequencies. 
As for India, I would like to see EK buying a stake in a carrier there similar to what EY has done. If the government won't give them more flights then they might as well buy a stake in a local carrier. Jet Airways was a really good option to do this since the airline was well run and has a good product. I guess EK could buy into IndiGo since that airline isn't too bad. 

China, Canada, and even Indonesia remain all a problem and none of those countries manufacture Airbus or Boeing aircraft that EK has bought (although I think they manufacture specific aircraft parts) so EK can't really threaten to cancel any orders and hope to get additional frequencies to those countries.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

There could be a deal announced in a few minutes with Airbus...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

So far its Boeing ($131.6bn) vs Airbus ($52.5bn)


----------



## firoz bharmal

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> West must loosen airport access or we may cancel jet orders – Sheikh Ahmed
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/west...ay-cancel-jet-orders-sheikh-ahmed-526765.html
> 
> Interesting that EK could cancel orders, but I doubt they will. They are not restricted in the United States, and although they are restricted in France and Germany, they still haven't maxed out their frequencies to those countries. In France they can always just deploy more A380's there if they aren't granted more frequencies.
> As for India, I would like to see EK buying a stake in a carrier there similar to what EY has done. If the government won't give them more flights then they might as well buy a stake in a local carrier. Jet Airways was a really good option to do this since the airline was well run and has a good product. I guess EK could buy into IndiGo since that airline isn't too bad.
> 
> China, Canada, and even Indonesia remain all a problem and none of those countries manufacture Airbus or Boeing aircraft that EK has bought (although I think they manufacture specific aircraft parts) so EK can't really threaten to cancel any orders and hope to get additional frequencies to those countries.


If they deploy A380 in US then how many seats they will increase...?


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Emirates to buy more planes*



> By AFP | Published Monday, November 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Ashok Verma
> 
> Emirates' appetite for plane purchases will not cease, the airline's president Tim Clark told AFP on Monday, a day after the Dubai-based carrier ordered 200 planes from Boeing and Airbus.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/emirates-to-buy-more-planes-2013-11-18-1.528447


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Turkish Airlines ordered another 5 77W. 

Also this article about the EK A380 order is really interesting: 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/19/us-airshow-dubai-emirates-idUSBRE9AI0VB20131119

Its scary how EK works. I guess Tim Clark and his team decide how many aircraft they need and then ask Sheikh Ahmed who then asks Sheikh Mo for his decision. No wonder its so easy for EK to order new aircraft. In comparison, I would guess airlines with shareholders have to ask the major shareholders first before ordering new aircraft which would take much longer. 
And another interesting thing is that they would have ordered 10 more :O .


----------



## unknownpleasures

> Dubai Airshow: All praise for Eurofighter Typhoon as UAE mulls purchase
> 
> Caline Malek
> November 19, 2013 Updated: November 19, 2013












http://www.thenational.ae/uae/gover...for-eurofighter-typhoon-as-uae-mulls-purchase


:banana::banana: Yay it worked...thanks Parisian Girl :cheers:


----------



## unknownpleasures

> Etihad, Emirates and Qatar Airways could suffer from pilot shortage
> High education fees impacted by rising fuel costs have deterred students from pilot training - By Alexander Cornwell, Staff Reporter Published: 16:19 November 18, 2013
> 
> Dubai: Emirates, Etihad and Qatar Airways will not have the pilots necessary to fly the airplanes ordered this week in multi-billion dollar deals unless there are changes in pilot training, aviation industry experts have warned.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviati...ys-could-suffer-from-pilot-shortage-1.1256491


----------



## noir-dresses

DUBAI: Potential V-22 customers advised to take advantage of slot availability.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...o-take-advantage-of-slot-availability-393326/


----------



## noir-dresses

DUBAI: Eurofighter claims multi-role breakthrough for Typhoon.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...s-multi-role-breakthrough-for-typhoon-393331/

Looks like the Eurofighter could win the UAEs next fighter jet requirement.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Turkish Airlines ordered another 5 77W.
> 
> Also this article about the EK A380 order is really interesting:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/19/us-airshow-dubai-emirates-idUSBRE9AI0VB20131119
> 
> Its scary how EK works. I guess Tim Clark and his team decide how many aircraft they need and then ask Sheikh Ahmed who then asks Sheikh Mo for his decision. No wonder its so easy for EK to order new aircraft. In comparison, I would guess airlines with shareholders have to ask the major shareholders first before ordering new aircraft which would take much longer.
> And another interesting thing is that they would have ordered 10 more :O .


In the article this is a quote by Tim Clark,

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/19/us-airshow-dubai-emirates-idUSBRE9AI0VB20131119

Clark said he had always considered Emirates would need at least another 25 or 30 A380s for its fleet.

"So what we then did was to re-examine the real estate at the Dubai International Airport and see how we could use every trick in the book" to fit in more planes.

"When we did that study, the magic number came up. So we said, let's have them in," he said, adding, "we could have done another 10 if we found another bit of space somewhere in the field."










Well taking a better look at DXB or actually the double taxi way behind Concourse B and C I think I have a feeling this is they're trick on how to fit the extra order of A380's. They really don't need a double taxi way. If they only use one single taxi way with one way traffic you will notice in the red that I marked about at least 25 additional parking slots/spaces. Concourse A only has a single taxi way wrapping it self around the Concourse also. The positive aspect of these potential parking space's is that they are not far like some of the new parking spots/slots that they are building.


----------



## noir-dresses

New A380 flights from Perth.

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/wa/19925192/new-a380-flights-from-perth/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> In the article this is a quote by Tim Clark,
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/19/us-airshow-dubai-emirates-idUSBRE9AI0VB20131119
> 
> Clark said he had always considered Emirates would need at least another 25 or 30 A380s for its fleet.
> 
> "So what we then did was to re-examine the real estate at the Dubai International Airport and see how we could use every trick in the book" to fit in more planes.
> 
> "When we did that study, the magic number came up. So we said, let's have them in," he said, adding, "we could have done another 10 if we found another bit of space somewhere in the field."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well taking a better look at DXB or actually the double taxi way behind Concourse B and C I think I have a feeling this is they're trick on how to fit the extra order of A380's. They really don't need a double taxi way. If they only use one single taxi way with one way traffic you will notice in the red that I marked about at least 25 additional parking slots/spaces. Concourse A only has a single taxi way wrapping it self around the Concourse also. The positive aspect of these potential parking space's is that they are not far like some of the new parking spots/slots that they are building.


Yeah that's certainly a possibility, since there really isn't anymore room at other parts of the airport. But wouldn't it take flights parked at the far right side of concourse B much longer to taxi to the runway? Do you think they found room on the Terminal 2 side of the airport? Maybe they plan to break airport free zone and give all of flyDubai's parking stands to EK around 2017?


----------



## unknownpleasures

> New flying experience where passenger is king
> From Airbus’ 18-inch-wide seats to Boeing’s composite wings, orders for jetliners at the Dubai Airshow revolved round greater onboard comfort
> By Sharmila Dhal, Chief Reporter, XPRESS Published: 21:16 November 20, 2013
> 
> Dubai: If there was one thing that underlined the massive order bonanza, worth over $200 billion (Dh734.5 billion), at the Dubai Airshow, it was the need for passenger comfort.
> 
> The demand for jetliners manufactured by Airbus, Boeing and other big names revolved around bigger seats, better entertainment, composite wings and a smoother passenger experience.












http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/general/new-flying-experience-where-passenger-is-king-1.1257734


----------



## unknownpleasures

"Al Fursan (in English The Knights) is the aerobatics demonstration team of the United Arab Emirates Air Force. It was formed in 2010 with Italian-built Aermacchi MB-339NAT jet aircraft"



















^^^^"Brand new A380 from Emirates"



















^^ "first class cabin in A380"

Images by Daniel Cheong


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Dubai Airshow order book crosses $200 billion*



> By Wam | Published Tuesday, November 19, 2013
> 
> Dubai Airshow 2013 order book crossed $200 billion (Dh734 billion) milestone on Tuesday, the third day of the show, organisers of the show, F&E Aerospace, said on Tuesday.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-book-crosses-200-billion-2013-11-19-1.528579


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Boeing dominates Airbus with $101.5bn orders at Dubai show*



> By AFP | Published Wednesday, November 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Emirates Airline's Airbus A380-800 is displayed at the Dubai Airshow on November 19, 2013. US aerospace giant Boeing announced up to $101.5 billion in aircraft orders at the
> Dubai Air Show, as its new 777X model propelled total demand to more than twice that booked by European rival Airbus. European giant Airbus meanwhile totted up orders worth $44 billion,
> with Emirates placing the biggest by value worth $20 billion for 50 A380s. (AFP)
> 
> US aerospace giant Boeing on Wednesday announced up to $101.5 billion in aircraft orders at the Dubai Air Show, as its new 777X model propelled total demand to more than twice that booked by European rival Airbus.
> 
> More than $95 billion of the Boeing orders were for the 777X long-haul aircraft, making it the "largest product launch in commercial jetliner history by value", said the firm.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...-5bn-orders-at-dubai-show-2013-11-20-1.528692


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Deals to make Al Ain one of world's top aerospace centers*



> Tom Arnold | November 20, 2013
> 
> Deals signed this week will make Al Ain one of the world’s leading centres in aircraft parts manufacture and maintenance, with a set target of creating 20,000 jobs by 2030.
> 
> “I always said I wanted Al Ain to be as good as Seattle and Toulouse,” said Homaid Al Shemmari, executive director of Mubadala Aerospace, at the Dubai Airshow.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...ke-al-ain-one-of-worlds-top-aerospace-centres


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad-Jet tie gets final approval*



> By Alexander Cornwell, Staff Reporter & Shweta Jain, Deputy Business Editor | Published: 19:19 November 20, 2013
> 
> Dubai: Etihad Airways’ long-awaited tie-up with Indian full-service airline Jet Airways has received final approval by Indian authorities. Etihad is now set to take its 24 per cent equity stake in the Indian airline and subsequently expand its network.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-jet-tie-gets-final-approval-1.1257696


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I must say I'm surprised how quickly the EY deal was approved. I thought it would take much longer considering how the Indian govt. would scrutinize every aspect of the deal. I guess the purchase of AI's B77Ls really sped up their decision. Makes you wonder if EY got a bad deal on them...


----------



## noir-dresses

EKs A330-200 reg number A6-EAI has been withdrawn from the fleet.

Nice to see these old airframes slowly leaving and being replaced by more modern hardware.


----------



## Berliner01

*Dubai Airshow closed amidst rain chaos*

This was definitely an embarrassing moment for the Dubai Airshow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=btm5jHB6-_I


----------



## killerk

*Uzbekistan Airways Plans Singapore and Abu Dhabi Service from April 2014*

by JL
Update at 2055GMT 17NOV13

Based on latest schedule filing in Sabre timetable listing, Uzbekistan Airways plans to introduce Abu Dhabi and Singapore service from April 2014.

From 01APR14, the airline plans 2 weekly Tashkent – Abu Dhabi operation on board Airbus A320 aircraft, which would become its 3rd destination in the UAE, after Dubai and Sharjah.
HY335 TAS0805 – 1100AUH 320 25
HY336 AUH1230 – 1650TAS 320 25

Source: http://airlineroute.net/2013/11/17/hy-auhsin-s14/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Berliner01 said:


> *Dubai Airshow closed amidst rain chaos*
> 
> This was definitely an embarrassing moment for the Dubai Airshow
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=btm5jHB6-_I


Yikes! At least it didn't happen in the first 2 days otherwise that would have been a huge embarrassment.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

i personally don't think its an embarrassing thing to happen..it is a bad thing yes..well let us put it this way...this season is extremely rare and the amount of rain that the region usually receive is way much less than what they got this year..so i would say it is not normal and it could be considered as a rare case....also the building wasn't up to the expectation...NO blame


----------



## noir-dresses

EK cross wind landing yesterday, made the news on CNN.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzqKTVVkwEo#t=62


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates, piani per volare sulla Madrid-Mexico City.

http://www.ttgitalia.com/stories/trasporti/93125_emirates_piani_per_volare_sulla_madrid-mexico_city/

Looks like EK want to do Madrid-Mexico City soon. It's in Italian, but you guys can use a translator.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> EK cross wind landing yesterday, made the news on CNN.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzqKTVVkwEo#t=62


The presenter clearly doesn't know much about flying cause he thinks the wind is forcing the plane to land at an angle when really the pilot is trying to do a cross wind landing. 
The go around at the last second was pretty cool though!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates, piani per volare sulla Madrid-Mexico City.
> 
> http://www.ttgitalia.com/stories/trasporti/93125_emirates_piani_per_volare_sulla_madrid-mexico_city/
> 
> Looks like EK want to do Madrid-Mexico City soon. It's in Italian, but you guys can use a translator.


This could be a very successful route and EK will finally be able to fly to MEX!


----------



## billding

DWC is a scheduled station for Saudia Cargo who also serve Sharjah according to their website schedule, in case of EY DWC not available in the PDF one, only the online search one has it, they also link DWC to Chittagong, Hong Kong and return leg of Kabul flight which operates as AUH-SHJ-KBL-DWC does not go back to AUH.

BTW Etihad Cargo use a 748F to Kabul.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Etihad announces major India expansion

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-announces-major-india-expansion-1.1265137


----------



## Parisian Girl

*First full-service airline lands at Dubai’s new Al Maktoum International Airport*



> By Staff | Published Monday, December 09, 2013
> 
> Gulf Air, Bahrain's national carrier, yesterday entered the history books by becoming the first full-service carrier to land at the new Al Maktoum International Airport at Dubai World Central (DWC), which will eventually be the world’s largest airport once fully operational.
> 
> Flight GF578 took off from Bahrain International Airport at 0930 yesterday, landing at Al Maktoum International Airport at 1145, carrying Gulf Air delegations and members of the media from the Middle East.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...oum-international-airport-2013-12-09-1.530644


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Abu Dhabi’s new Midfield Terminal set to feature metro link to airport*



> Shereen Elgazzar | December 9, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist impression of the new Midfield Terminal. Courtesy Abu Dhabi Airports Company.
> 
> Abu Dhabi Airports Company (Adac) is in talks with the Department of Transport to provide road and railway connectivity to the new Midfield Terminal project.
> 
> “Part of the connectivity of the Midfield Terminal includes a significant interchange with the Department of Transport to link [the terminal] to the main highway,” said Tony Douglas, the chief executive of Adac.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...terminal-set-to-feature-metro-link-to-airport


----------



## noir-dresses

Call for Emirates, Etihad direct flights to Latin America bloc as trade booms.

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...-flights-to-latin-america-bloc-as-trade-booms


----------



## Face81

Good article in the FT:

Emirates: In a sweet spot


To understand the sheer might of Emirates Airline, you have to go to its Dubai hub at midnight. Between 10pm and 1am, Emirates’ airliners rain down on Dubai International airport – 90 land during this frenetic three-hour period, flying in mainly from Asia, Europe and elsewhere in the Middle East.

These long-range aircraft – Emirates is the world’s largest operator of the Airbus A380 superjumbo and Boeing 777 jet – are then rapidly prepared for their next flights. About 60 jets roar out of Dubai between 2am and 4am.

The waves of aircraft highlight how Emirates’ Terminal 3 at Dubai International has become a hub for millions of passengers criss-crossing the world. Rush hour happens in the middle of the night as bleary-eyed passengers spend a few hours in the airport’s duty free shopping malls between their incoming and outgoing flights.


..........


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c274e63e-580c-11e3-82fc-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2nAPBowQN


----------



## noir-dresses

EK received they're 42nd A380 today serial number A6-EEP.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Etihad equity strategy unlikely to fly in US.
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/etihad-equity-strategy-unlikely-to-fly-in-us-1.1263875
> 
> I think Etihads best strategy for North America would be an even bigger tie up with Air Canada. They already have a code share agreement, now all they have to do is make a deal with Air Canada and the Canadian government to have double or triple daily flights to YYZ. Toronto would be a great hub for Etihad, and Air Canada practically has a connection to every possible destination in the America's with Air Canada. Geographically they have to fly over Canada any way. They can even have Air Canada fly into Abu Dhabi, and direct a couple of Jet Airways flights to YYZ via Abu Dhabi.
> 
> To make a long story short you don't need to tie up with an American airline to have total access to America. This tie up would send shock waves in North America just like the Emirates/Qantas tie up did in that part of the world.
> 
> They're partners Air Berlin, Air Serbia, and Aer Lingus could also tie into the YYZ hub from Europe.
> 
> Air Canada and Etihad also have the same airframes like 330s, 777s, 787s, NEOs so that could be a plus as well.


Oops, I never saw this post. 
An Air Canada partnership could have big potential, but would LH approve? I doubt LH would let AC form such a big partnership with EY since its not what is in LHs best interests. And for some reason, the AC management seem to only listen to LH and not think for themselves. 
Just think about it: EY would be targeting the South Asian population in Canada. Now, LH doesn't fly to Pakistan and Bangladesh so EY could benefit a lot from that added traffc, but LHs routes to DEL, BLR, MAA, and BOM would be hurt since AC feed those flights. Besides, Star Alliance doesn't need EY or EK cause they have TK to partner with.


----------



## killerk

^^What I see is that Etihad is kind of tied up when it comes to alliances in N.America but the opportunity exists in a weird kind of way!!! 
Say they are able to get the immigration thing done in Abu Dhabi itself. This would allow them to access any domestic terminal in the US directly and can work on an alliance with Southwest Airlines atleast in cities where Southwest operates from primary airports itself like Atlanta, Newark, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Las Vegas etc. In this way they would also get access to secondary high demand markets which pretty much includes every city that one can think of in the US......(Also Southwest plans to start Mexico and Central American flights soon, but then again United and American already have that area well covered)....


----------



## killerk

*Etihad Airways to launch Dallas/Fort Worth service from Abu Dhabi next December*

By Terry Maxon
[email protected]
2:05 pm on December 12, 2013

Etihad Airways announced Thursday it will begin flying three times a week between its Abu Dhabi base and Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport as of Dec. 3, 2014.

“The United States is one of Etihad Airways’ most important global markets and we are delighted to add Dallas/Fort Worth, a key US destination and hub, to our flight network, bringing the number of American cities we will serve to five by the end of 2014,” James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ president and chief executive officer, said.

The announcement comes a week after another Middle Eastern carrier, Qatar Airways, announced its own service from Doha, Qatar, to Dallas/Fort Worth Airport, beginning in June 2014.

Etihad plans to operate three flights a week between Abu Dhabi and D/FW Airport using a Boeing 777-200LR jet.....

Source: http://aviationblog.dallasnews.com/...th-service-from-abu-dhabi-next-december.html/


----------



## killerk

*First direct Abu Dhabi-Perth link revealed*

Friday, 13 December 2013 05:17 Written by Lucy Siebert

Hours after announcing new service to Dallas/Fort Worth, Etihad has said it will launch new flights to Perth in 2014.
The service, Etihad’s fourth in Australia, will start on July 15.

The airline will operate an A330-200 aircraft on the route in a two-class configuration.

Etihad Airways’ President and Chief Executive James Hogan said: “Our analysis shows there is a significant business opportunity on the Perth route. Overseas visitor numbers are growing at a steady rate of around seven percent overall – with several markets to which we fly – such as Germany, France, Italy and Ireland – recording an increase in visitor numbers of between 8.5% t and approximately 30% in the 2012/13 financial year. Arrivals from the Middle East grew at more than 104% over the same period.”......

Source: http://www.routes-news.com/1-news/2240-first-direct-abu-dhabi-perth-link-revealed


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^What I see is that Etihad is kind of tied up when it comes to alliances in N.America but the opportunity exists in a weird kind of way!!!
> Say they are able to get the immigration thing done in Abu Dhabi itself. This would allow them to access any domestic terminal in the US directly and can work on an alliance with Southwest Airlines atleast in cities where Southwest operates from primary airports itself like Atlanta, Newark, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Las Vegas etc. In this way they would also get access to secondary high demand markets which pretty much includes every city that one can think of in the US......(Also Southwest plans to start Mexico and Central American flights soon, but then again United and American already have that area well covered)....


This could work out, and Southwest will be easier to partner with since its not part of any alliance. Also if Southwest doesn't want an alliance then EY can always buy a stake in the airline and force them to code share  ,


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Interesting that all 3 Middle East airlines will fly to Dallas! I can understand QR going there since its a Oneworld hub, but can EY and EK both continue flying there? Is there enough demand to support that much capacity?


----------



## killerk

^^When Emirates started flights to DFW, they were given a huge concession....(A waiver on parking and landing fees for 3 yrs and half a million USD that DFW will used to market the flights, something like that...some aviation expert close to DFW airport had mentioned that in his blog when the flights started)....Also it was the 2nd Dubai Houston flight (that was oddly timed and hence not that well patronized) that was moved to Dallas!! I think they still have more than a year left on that waiver...but then again Dallas is a hotspot and I don't expect Emirates to give that up, it should be doing great...

Qatar has now joined the One world Alliance and it would only make sense for them to fly to DFW which is the biggest hub of AA and close to its HQ in Fort Worth. I was expecting them to announce DFW in October itself..

Etihad has had a codeshare with American. I guess they were waiting for the final verdict on US Airways - American Airlines merger to make this announcement as DFW will get to be a stronger hub by then!! Also it looks like they only have one 777-200LR aircraft to use by then (2 will probably be used for the LAX flights) and are hence forced to start with just 3 flights a week....

Also after the great recession of 2009, DFW airport has gotten more proactive.....started enticing foreign airline companies to fly there showering them with concessions....began with Qantas and Emirates...nice to see that its working for them....when the new intl. terminal opened up 8 years back it was a ghost building for a couple of years after that.....that won't be the case anymore!!


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad Cargo posts new freight record in November*



> By Andy Sambidge | Friday, 13 December 2013 11:16 AM
> 
> Etihad Cargo, part of UAE flag carrier Etihad Airways, has posted an all-time record for the amount of freight carried on its network.
> 
> In November, Etihad Cargo moved 49,700 tonnes of cargo around the world, the most it has ever carried in one month, and up 52 percent on the same period last year.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-cargo-posts-new-freight-record-in-november-530541.html


----------



## AppleMac

killerk said:


> when the new intl. terminal opened up 8 years back it was a ghost building for a couple of years after that.....that won't be the case anymore!!


I know - when it first opened it was wonderful to travel through, no lines for check-in or immigration, spacious, quiet.

Now though.....hno:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^When Emirates started flights to DFW, they were given a huge concession....(A waiver on parking and landing fees for 3 yrs and half a million USD that DFW will used to market the flights, something like that...some aviation expert close to DFW airport had mentioned that in his blog when the flights started)....Also it was the 2nd Dubai Houston flight (that was oddly timed and hence not that well patronized) that was moved to Dallas!! I think they still have more than a year left on that waiver...but then again Dallas is a hotspot and I don't expect Emirates to give that up, it should be doing great...
> 
> Qatar has now joined the One world Alliance and it would only make sense for them to fly to DFW which is the biggest hub of AA and close to its HQ in Fort Worth. I was expecting them to announce DFW in October itself..
> 
> Etihad has had a codeshare with American. I guess they were waiting for the final verdict on US Airways - American Airlines merger to make this announcement as DFW will get to be a stronger hub by then!! Also it looks like they only have one 777-200LR aircraft to use by then (2 will probably be used for the LAX flights) and are hence forced to start with just 3 flights a week....
> 
> Also after the great recession of 2009, DFW airport has gotten more proactive.....started enticing foreign airline companies to fly there showering them with concessions....began with Qantas and Emirates...nice to see that its working for them....when the new intl. terminal opened up 8 years back it was a ghost building for a couple of years after that.....that won't be the case anymore!!


Wow, I never knew that! Pretty good deal for EK. 
Dallas is certainly a market growing quickly, but I still feel that it can't support that many airlines. EY will probably have quite low loads on their flights in the beginning since EK has already established itself there and QR can can get feed from AA flights. 

Also, strange that AA continues to code share with EY since they can easily do that with QR which makes more sense since its a OW member. Last year EK also said they were working on an alliance with AA but it clearly didn't work out. If EK can figure something out with AA than that would be great for them cause they can start new destinations like MIA.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Jet-Etihad pact may affect passenger flow at Dubai airport
*
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...nger-flow-at-dubai-airport/article5444724.ece


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Does anyone know what EK's most popular routes are? 
Of course LHR would be No.1 and BKK No.2 but what are the other one's? 
I assume that list would also include DOH, DEL, KHI, BOM, and possibly JED, RUH, CDG, KUL, and SYD. Am I missing some? Maybe KWI?


----------



## billding

How is Emirates doing in Kabul?


----------



## firoz bharmal

- edit


----------



## Slimbo

Let's hope the Taliban don't find out then...


----------



## billding

EK rockin' in KBL, is that the message that image is conveying?


----------



## killerk

*Abu Dhabi to be Jet's global operations gateway from Jan 15*

MUMBAI, DEC 16: 
Jet Airways will start using Abu Dhabi as its gateway for international operations starting from January 15.

The Mumbai-based carrier, which recently concluded the process of selling 24 per cent stake to Etihad Airways, has started two new flights to Dammam in Saudi Arabia from the cities of Kochi and Chennai.

*The Chennai-Damman flight will be operated via Abu Dhabi to Dammam* while the Kochi-Dammam route will be serviced by a direct flight, as per a press statement. The airline will deploy a Boeing 737-800 aircraft on these two new services, offering economy and business class.

With this, Jet would be able to offer six non-stop flights to Saudi Arabia, with more one-stop options.

Source: http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...ations-gateway-from-jan-15/article5466231.ece


----------



## killerk

Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, has announced plans to introduce three more destinations to its core international network in 2014. 

Continuing the prodigious growth of its first decade, the airline will commence daily services to *Rome (Italy) and Jaipur (India), together with four flights per week to Yerevan (Armenia)*.

The new routes will join a previously announced daily service to Los Angeles and three flights per week to Dallas (United States), plus daily services to Zurich (Switzerland), Perth (Australia) and Medina (Saudi Arabia), all of which are scheduled to commence in 2014.

The eight new routes will increase Etihad Airways’ worldwide network to 102 destinations next year.

Source: http://www.etihad.com/en-qa/about-u...6_1387212872_0d23065778006f0fa6d8e68ee2d9324c


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, its shocking EY never flew to Rome before.


----------



## killerk

hno: Its also shocking that they don't fly to Houston yet given that both Houston and Abu Dhabi are sister cities and the fact that world's largest medical center here in Houston has significant economic ties with Abu Dhabi!!! There are so many South central and Central Texas residents working in UAE given that Houston's primary economy (and to a certain extent San Antonio's) is energy based.


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Etihad announces plan to launch Jaipur flights*



> By Andy Sambidge | Monday, 16 December 2013 2:58 PM
> 
> Etihad Airways announced on Monday plans to further expand its services to India with the launch of daily flights to Jaipur from next April.
> 
> The new flights, which will commence on April 1, bring the total number of Indian cities served by Etihad Airways to 10, with existing routes including Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Chennai, Hyderabad, Kochi, Kozhikode, Mumbai, New Delhi and Trivandrum.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etihad-announces-plan-launch-jaipur-flights-531116.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> hno: Its also shocking that they don't fly to Houston yet given that both Houston and Abu Dhabi are sister cities and the fact that world's largest medical center here in Houston has significant economic ties with Abu Dhabi!!! There are so many South central and Central Texas residents working in UAE given that Houston's primary economy (and to a certain extent San Antonio's) is energy based.


Wow that is surprising. The premium traffic on that route could be huge. I guess they are just waiting for 787s to arrive to begin their major expansion.


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## firoz bharmal

Etihad follows(copy) Emirates ........:bash:


----------



## killerk

*Ukraine International Airlines Adds Goa Charter Service from Late Dec 2013*

Ukraine International Airlines is starting charter service to Goa in India, where it plans to operate *Kiev – Al Ain – Goa* service every 10-11 calendar days, start 27DEC13.

PS1881 KBP0750 – 1450AAN1620 – 2050GOI 737
PS1882 GOI2220 – 0015+1AAN0145+1 – 0530+1KBP 737

Source: http://www.routesonline.com/news/29...-adds-goa-charter-service-from-late-dec-2013/


----------



## killerk

firoz bharmal said:


> Etihad follows(copy) Emirates ........:bash:


If you look at it that way, then Emirates copied Singapore Airlines' model!! When an airline company takes an established business model and betters it, that is when it makes a difference!!


----------



## killerk

*Emirates rules out financial lifeline for Qantas*

December 15, 2013 6:52 PM

Sydney (AFP) - Emirates president Tim Clark said he is carefully watching developments at alliance partner Qantas, but ruled out throwing a financial lifeline to the embattled Australian flag carrier, in comments reported on Monday.

Earlier this month, Qantas forecast a half-year loss of up to Aus$300 million (US$269 million) and said it would axe 1,000 jobs, leading to a credit downgrade from Standard & Poor's, which cut its rating to "junk" status.

Qantas blamed its predicament on record fuel costs and fierce competition from subsidised rivals, particularly Virgin Australia, which is majority owned by state-backed Singapore Airlines, Air New Zealand and Etihad.

Chief Alan Joyce has been lobbying the government to relax the Qantas Sale Act, which limits foreign ownership in the national carrier to 49 percent, arguing the cap hurts its ability to compete, particularly against Virgin Australia.

But even if the government decides to lift the foreign ownership restrictions, which it has indicated is possible, Clark said he would not be pumping in any cash.

In an emailed statement to the West Australian newspaper, published Monday, Clark said he "would watch it (the situation) carefully" but Emirates did not have the "bottomless pit of cash" Virgin Australia's partner Etihad Airways had.

"So no, equity is not on the table," Clark said.

Emirates formalised an alliance with Qantas earlier this year, seen as vital to the sustainability of the Australian airline.

It allows both carriers to combine operations for an initial period of five years, including coordinating ticket prices and schedules.

The deal also opened up Qantas's lucrative Australian domestic network of more than 50 destinations to Emirates customers.

Source: http://news.yahoo.com/emirates-rules-financial-lifeline-qantas-235233636.html


----------



## noir-dresses

DGCA nods for A380 to fly into India.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...a380-to-fly-into-india/videoshow/27544523.cms

Finally it looks like India will allow EK and EY to use A380's into India.


----------



## noir-dresses

Looks like EK will receive they're first two class seating A380 in October 2014 which will be dedicated to Indian flights.


----------



## noir-dresses

Here's the official site where the model can be bought.

http://www.emiratesofficialstore.com/user/EcDetails_page.aspx?CategoryID=1&SubCatgID=1&ItemID=1098

I won't be buying it, but the picture gives us a clearer image of what we can expect in real life.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I have a gut feeling Air Canada, and Etihad are up to something much bigger than what we're aware of like a stake.
> 
> Also for instance all of a sudden Canada, and the UAE are tied up in security agreements. Now the UAE has rejected the Rafael, and Typhoon fighters, but have stated indirect interest in the JSF. What's to say the UAE wouldn't go with the JSF through Canada?
> 
> Harper is a very clever politician, he'll find a way to twist any thing into his favor to win votes.


An EY stake would make sense, and considering AC is actually quite profitable lately, it would make more sense financially than any of their current stakes. I mean, now they are thinking of buying Alitalia which makes huge losses.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Here's the official site where the model can be bought.
> 
> http://www.emiratesofficialstore.com/user/EcDetails_page.aspx?CategoryID=1&SubCatgID=1&ItemID=1098
> 
> I won't be buying it, but the picture gives us a clearer image of what we can expect in real life.


EK never gives their aircraft special livery anymore. They are quite boring like that. I've seen a couple EK model airplanes with some amazing livery but they haven't actually painted that on an actual aircraft. Now all they do is put a small logo or picture on some aircraft but that's it. EY on the other hand is much more creative and has some aircraft with very awesome liveries!


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Emirates welcomes the 43rd and 44th A380 aircraft to its fleet*

Emirates’ current A380 destinations are: Amsterdam, Auckland, Bangkok, Beijing, Dubai, Hong Kong, Jeddah, Kuala Lumpur, London Heathrow, Los Angeles, Manchester, Mauritius, Melbourne, Moscow, Munich, New York JFK, Paris, Rome, Seoul, Singapore, Shanghai, Sydney, Toronto, and Brisbane. Emirates will start operating scheduled A380 services to Zurich and Barcelona from January and February 2014 respectively.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

firoz bharmal said:


> Emirates’ current A380 destinations are: Amsterdam, Auckland, Bangkok, Beijing, Dubai, Hong Kong, Jeddah, Kuala Lumpur, London Heathrow, Los Angeles, Manchester, Mauritius, Melbourne, Moscow, Munich, New York JFK, Paris, Rome, Seoul, Singapore, Shanghai, Sydney, Toronto, and Brisbane. Emirates will start operating scheduled A380 services to Zurich and Barcelona from January and February 2014 respectively.



very old info... but thanx


----------



## firoz bharmal

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> very old info... but thanx


I know but seeing above comments that is deleted by Admin.... I better think to divert attention and move on right track to this thread.....:lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

Some disappointing news, looks like EK wont go ahead with available slots to BRU starting August 1st.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Some disappointing news, looks like EK wont go ahead with available slots to BRU starting August 1st.


That's disappointing. EY seems to be doing quite well on the route, and QR flies there too. In fact, AUH was the 4th busiest route from BRU in 2012 with just EY flying on the route.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> That's disappointing. EY seems to be doing quite well on the route, and QR flies there too. In fact, AUH was the 4th busiest route from BRU in 2012 with just EY flying on the route.


That seems to be the exact reason why EK is choosing to avoid BRU. They just don't want to go head to head with EY, and QR just yet.


----------



## Face81

I have a feeling the A380 arrivals into LGW signals a plan to perhaps hop across the Atlantic with them as well. 

Any thoughts on potential winning routes to the US via Gatwick?


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> I have a feeling the A380 arrivals into LGW signals a plan to perhaps hop across the Atlantic with them as well.
> 
> Any thoughts on potential winning routes to the US via Gatwick?


Could very well be Face, and three slots could easily turn into a lot more.

I figure you saw this as well on FT?

London's Stansted to target Gulf carriers in expansion.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/lond...arriers-in-expansion-535480.html#.Ut-irf81j54


----------



## noir-dresses

Also does EasyJet have a good network flying out of Gatwick?


----------



## Face81

*Emirates to add second A380 to Moscow route*

Emirates will operate a double-daily A380 service between Dubai and Moscow from later this year.

The Gulf carrier currently flies a superjumbo and a B777-300ER to the Russian capital each day.

From August 1, it will replace the B777 with a second A380 — outbound flight EK133 departs Dubai at 0935 and lands at Moscow's Domodedovo Airport at 1445, while return service EK134 leaves Moscow at 1755 and arrives in Dubai at 2255.


.........


http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/100160/emirates-to-add-second-a380-to-moscow-route


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Could very well be Face, and three slots could easily turn into a lot more.
> 
> I figure you saw this as well on FT?
> 
> London's Stansted to target Gulf carriers in expansion.
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/lond...arriers-in-expansion-535480.html#.Ut-irf81j54





noir-dresses said:


> Also does EasyJet have a good network flying out of Gatwick?


STN is ok as an airport, but it is a challenge to get to if you don't drive. I wonder if EK will take the bait. 

EZ has a pretty good network out of the South Terminal, but EK is generally unchallenged here and the airport facilities are significantly more superior than anything LHR can ever hope to offer!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> That seems to be the exact reason why EK is choosing to avoid BRU. They just don't want to go head to head with EY, and QR just yet.


Wow that's such a un-EK like thing to do. Usually EK is the one that pushes other carriers out of the market. I suppose they don't want to do it this time since they don't want to have a price war with EY and QR because those 2 airlines don't mind taking a loss on flights.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> STN is ok as an airport, but it is a challenge to get to if you don't drive. I wonder if EK will take the bait.
> 
> EZ has a pretty good network out of the South Terminal, but EK is generally unchallenged here and the airport facilities are significantly more superior than anything LHR can ever hope to offer!!


I don't see STN working for EK either. 

LGW does have better facilities, but isn't it runway capacity constrained as well? LGW is the busiest 1 runway airport in the world. I bet DXB will overtake it though from May-July due to the runway works.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I don't see STN working for EK either.
> 
> LGW does have better facilities, but isn't it runway capacity constrained as well? LGW is the busiest 1 runway airport in the world. I bet DXB will overtake it though from May-July due to the runway works.


It isn't operating at near-full capacity like LHR and the main factor to consider here is that it would not be challenged by EY or QA on potential transatlantic flights as they have tried and failed to sustain operations at LGW, where as EK have become entrenched over the past 25 years of flying out of LGW.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> It isn't operating at near-full capacity like LHR and the main factor to consider here is that it would not be challenged by EY or QA on potential transatlantic flights as they have tried and failed to sustain operations at LGW, where as EK have become entrenched over the past 25 years of flying out of LGW.


That is a good point. But hasn't BA and Virgin already tried transatlantic flights from LGW and have failed?


----------



## noir-dresses

Expo 2020 win boosts airport investments.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...aebusiness_January325.xml&section=uaebusiness










The reason I put this article in the thread again is because this new DWC keeps resurfacing. Let's hope this will be the official design that they they launch at the Airport Show in May.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK recieved it's 91st 77W reg number A6-ENM today. It's EKs first delivery of the year.

also,

Withdrawn A330-200 A6-EAJ Positions to Lourdes.


Withdrawn Emirates A330-200 A6-EAJ positioned Emirates – Lourdes for storage this morning as EK3073.

http://www.theeksource.com/withdrawn-a330-200-a6-eaj-positions-to-lourdes/


----------



## firoz bharmal

noir-dresses said:


> Expo 2020 win boosts airport investments.
> 
> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...aebusiness_January325.xml&section=uaebusiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I put this article in the thread again is because this new DWC keeps resurfacing. Let's hope this will be the official design that they they launch at the Airport Show in May.


The design dosent promise to cross 160million passenger mark .....look at the no of gates less then 130+ of Atlanta........


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

firoz bharmal said:


> The design dosent promise to cross 160million passenger mark .....look at the no of gates less then 130+ of Atlanta........


I agree. It looks a bit small. Also that design doesn't really allow for much expansion.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I was reading on airliners.net that the Abu Dhabi pre-clearance facility has finally opened. This is really good news for AUH and EY. Now EY need to market that heavily as an advantage of flying them over EK, QR, TK, and all the other European airlines to the US.


----------



## noir-dresses

UAE raises possible deal for "Block 61" F-16.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/uae-raises-possible-deal-for-quotblock-61quot-f-16-395235/


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

*flydubai adds Hofuf to KSA network* 













> Dubai, United Arab Emirates: Extending its reach into the Eastern Province of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, flydubai announces the launch of flights to Hofuf, the largest city in the Al-Ahsa governorate.


http://www.flydubai.com/en/news/article/flydubai-adds-hofuf-to-ksa-network/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Uh oh, looks like Shanghai is planning to build the world's largest airport terminal, so it could overtake DXB's Terminal 3 :/ . 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapo...est-airport-terminal-to-be-built-in-shanghai/

Or maybe it won't when concourse C becomes part of Terminal 3 in a year...

Also Dubai Duty Free is officially the largest airport retailer in the world: 

http://www.albawaba.com/business/dubai-retail-shipping-549767


----------



## siamu maharaj

firoz bharmal said:


> The design dosent promise to cross 160million passenger mark .....look at the no of gates less then 130+ of Atlanta........


America = single aisle and regional aircraft galore, UAE = widebodies.


----------



## noir-dresses

firoz bharmal said:


> The design dosent promise to cross 160million passenger mark .....look at the no of gates less then 130+ of Atlanta........


Those gates, and miniature airplane models a certainly not to scale, it's more, or less just a demo. If you look at the grand size of the whole project there should easily be double the amount of gates, plus they don't even have gates in the inner parts of the hammers either if you look at the model better.

There will also be smaller gates, terminals, concourses where the active facilities are as of now for LCCs, and charters.


----------



## Face81

And then they saw the light 

*India Lifts A380 Ban Paving Way for Emirates Jumbo Jets *
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...0-ban-paving-way-for-emirates-jumbo-jets.html


----------



## Elktest

A6-EEQ


A380 Emirates A6-EEQ von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## Face81

It was only a matter of time :cheers:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Great news about the A380s! 

Also good news to hear that DXB is getting the pre clearance facility as well, but how's it gonna work there?? They will need to set it up in Terminal 1's gates and also Terminal 3. Moreover, EK's flights to the US will always need to occupy the same gates so that could be a little bit of a headache as well.


----------



## Slimbo

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Also good news to hear that DXB is getting the pre clearance facility as well


It's not, it hopes to get it, as far as that story goes, nothing has even been discussed yet.


----------



## Face81

DUBAI WORLD CENTRAL MASTER PLAN UNVEILED

Business and government executives today got a first look at how Dubai World Central will look in six years.

Included in the master plan 3D model was the venue that will host Expo 2020.
The aerotropolis will include 8 districts, a business park and a mega residential development by Emaar that will be built surrounding a golf course.










http://www.dubaieye1038.com/dubai-world-central-master-plan-unveiled/


----------



## noir-dresses

I guess we can say this will be the official design now, and I love it.

Now let's see if they will try to build the airport part by 2020 which will be a monumental task. I'm sure this will by far be the biggest building structure regarding floor space.

Would also be nice to find out what the actual size will be, the amount of gates, terminals, etc, etc.


----------



## noir-dresses

I'm trying find the Expo site on the 3D model but I cant see it.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> I'm trying find the Expo site on the 3D model but I cant see it.


^^ here it is :cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

Good eye Face, thanks.

Looks like that beam/tower will be in the flight path of the runways.


----------



## Face81

Not sure what that is to be honest. Might be a label holder, or something like that. I do not recall seeing any sort of tower jutting out the top of the photovoltic structure being built.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

The new main terminal looks similar to the new midfield terminal at AUH. Since its so large, it probably won't be built for a long time until EK decides to move to DWC. 

In an interview with the Dubai Duty Free CEO, he said "Maktoum International Airport will continue to grow and discussions are on with the airport company about the infrastructure. There will be four hubs with space for 30 million passengers and we will be servicing the duty free spaces there." 
Since that interview was 2 days ago, by 4 hubs, does he mean 4 separate terminals at DWC with a capacity of 30 million passengers each?


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> The new main terminal looks similar to the new midfield terminal at AUH. Since its so large, it probably won't be built for a long time until EK decides to move to DWC.
> 
> In an interview with the Dubai Duty Free CEO, he said "Maktoum International Airport will continue to grow and discussions are on with the airport company about the infrastructure. There will be four hubs with space for 30 million passengers and we will be servicing the duty free spaces there."
> Since that interview was 2 days ago, by 4 hubs, does he mean 4 separate terminals at DWC with a capacity of 30 million passengers each?


I assume so, although that's just 120 million pax. I think the figures are very much anyone's guess at this stage seeing as how they have recently been talking about 200 million pax


----------



## Face81

*Flydubai denies reports it will relocate to DWC*

Carrier says talks on move to Al Maktoum International yet to be finalised
By Alexander Cornwell; Staff Reporter
Published: 17:25 January 28, 2014


Dubai: Flydubai has dismissed reports made on Tuesday that the airline will soon move to Al Maktoum International.

The comments were made by Rashid Bu Qara’a, chief operating officer at Dubai Aviation City Corporation, as he outlined the DWC master plan at the MEED Destination Dubai 2020 conference.

Bu Qara’a told the audience that flydubai would be moving to the DWC “in the near future.”

In response to the comments, a flydubai spokesperson told Gulf News that discussions regarding the airline’s shift to the new airport were ongoing and were yet to be finalised.


......


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/flydubai-denies-reports-it-will-relocate-to-dwc-1.1283476


^^ I suppose this confirms that FZ will be moving out of DXB to make room for EK, as we suspected. When this will actually happen is anyone's guess!


----------



## Slimbo

Uh oh....

http://avherald.com/h?article=46f32909&opt=0



> A Darwin Airlines Saab 2000 *on behalf of Etihad Regional*, registration HB-IZG performing flight F7-250 from Leipzig (Germany) to Paris Charles de Gaulle (France) with 16 passengers and 3 crew, landed in Paris at about 07:40L (06:40Z) without indications of problems, however, after touchdown both nose wheels separated from the nose gear strut causing the strut to collapse and the nose of the aircraft to contact the runway. The aircraft came to a stop on the runway, there were no injuries, the aircraft sustained substantial damage.
> 
> *The flight was the inaugural flight for Etihad Regional.*


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

hmmm, FlyDubai needs to wait a bit longer before moving to DWC. They currently fly around 6 million passengers a year which is more than the capacity of the current temporary terminal at DWC. Also, O&D traffic is very important for FlyDubai, and moving so soon could hurt their business a bit. DXB's runways are still not at full capacity yet. I think runway capacity will become a significant problem for DXB around 2018. LHR is able to handle 470,000 flights on their 2 runways each year, and they are open 18 hours a day. DXB meanwhile handles around 350,000, so there is still time before runway slots become scarce at DXB. 

Yikes at the inaugural flight for Etihad Regional. Oh well, its unfortunate, especially since the airline was just launched and has such a small fleet, but these things are unpredictable. Fortunately no one was hurt.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Great news for DXB! December was the first month in DXBs history to cross the 6 million passenger mark!! For 2013 DXB handled 66,431,533 passengers! 

*Record month caps off record year at Dubai International
*
Dubai, UAE – January 29, 2014 – Dubai International, the world’s second busiest international hub, registered another banner year with annual passenger traffic reaching 66,431,533 in 2013, following a record-breaking December when passenger numbers eclipsed the 6 million mark for the first time.

Annual passenger traffic of 66,431,533, up 15.2 per cent compared to 57,684,550 recorded during 2012, represents the airport’s highest total ever thanks to network expansion and monthly passenger numbers which exceeded 5 million for 12 consecutive months. According to the annual traffic report issued by operator Dubai Airports today, passenger numbers in December reached 6,047,126, an increase of 13.6 per cent compared to 5,320,961 recorded during the same month in 2012.

Dubai International continues to benefit from the efficiencies offered by the large number of wide-body jets that operate into it with the average number of passengers per aircraft movement rising to 198 in 2013, up 4.5 percent from the 189 recorded in 2012. Aircraft movements in 2013 reached 369,953, up 7.5 per cent compared to 344,245 movements recorded during 2012. Aircraft movements in December totalled 32,832, compared to 30,945 movements during the same month in 2012, an increase of 6.1 per cent. During the year a total of 28 new passenger destinations were added thanks largely to the expanding networks of Dubai-based airlines flydubai and Emirates bringing the total passenger destinations served by Dubai International to 239.

India retained its position as Dubai’s single largest destination country with 8,401,253 passengers, a year on year growth of 14.3 per cent compared to 7,347,270 in 2012. The UK placed second with 5,099,843 passengers (+19 per cent) followed by Saudi Arabia at 4,825,114 (+34.2 per cent). In terms of destination cities served by Dubai International, Doha retained the top spot with 2,516,866 passengers (+12.9 per cent) followed closely by London with 2,494,555 passengers (+24.1 per cent) and Kuwait with 1,813,603 passengers (+13.3 per cent). Eastern Europe was the fastest expanding regional market in terms of percentage growth in 2013 (+57.4 per cent) due to network expansion by flydubai and Emirates, followed by Australasia (+33.4 per cent) thanks to additional services and traffic resulting from the Emirates partnership with Qantas while Asia Pacific placed third (+25.1 per cent).

Cargo volumes also reached record levels in 2013 with 2,435,567 tonnes of air freight passing through Dubai International during 2013, up 6.8 per cent compared to 2,279,624 tonnes recorded during 2012. Monthly freight volumes in December totaled 218,138, up 8 per cent compared to 201,949 recorded during the same month in 2012.

Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports said, “It was truly a historic year for Dubai’s aviation sector highlighted by the successful opening of Concourse A, the world’s largest and only facility purpose built for the Airbus A380; the launch of passenger services at Al Maktoum International at Dubai World Central; and a record breaking airshow that featured aircraft orders exceeding US$ 200 billion – the bulk of which was placed by Dubai’s flag carriers. 2014 is set to be another eventful year, one featuring continued traffic growth, network expansion and the ongoing enlargement and upgrade of our facilities and runways.”

http://www.dubaiairport.com/en/media-centre/Pages/press-releases.aspx?id=166


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates A380 A6-EDF Returns from Dresden Maintenance.

http://www.theeksource.com/emirates-a380-a6-edf-returns-from-dresden-maintenance/


----------



## noir-dresses

DXBs 66,431,533 pax for the year 2013 is great news.

From what I see here at Wikipedia LHR had 66 471 668 if the numbers are correct. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_busiest_airports_by_international_passenger_traffic

DXB missed the top sport by 40,000 pax, or 3,333 pax a month.


----------



## noir-dresses

The rulers will love this new elevator. With some of the remote places they fly out to it's going to come in handy.

Greenpoint secures patent for first BBJ 747-8 elevator.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...s-patent-for-first-bbj-747-8-elevator-395277/


----------



## noir-dresses

Keeping it local

Fleet expansion by carriers in the Middle East and North Africa is fuelling a need for more local capacity.

Huge aircraft orders placed by Gulf carriers at the Dubai air show in November 2013 have raised questions as to how the region's future fleet can be maintained.

Most airlines in the Middle East and North Africa conduct airframe checks through in-house technical departments. But despite a number of MRO facility construction projects, it is not clear whether that capacity and the technical capabilities will be sufficient to support the future fleet. Much may depend on the extent to which the newly ordered aircraft will be used for fleet growth or replacement of existing aircraft.

For example, Emirates plans to operate aircraft for about 12 years before they are replaced with new fleet entries. That age marks a typical point in an aircraft’s life cycle where maintenance is becoming more intensive and potential findings are less predictable, both of which lead to higher costs and longer downtimes.

However, that fleet-renewal model is in reality not working quite as planned, because there is insufficient demand for mature aircraft from potential buyers, particularly for widebodies. For example, Emirates has a number of Airbus A330s, A340s and Boeing 777s which are up to 18 years old.

Today’s secondary market is not liquid enough to take over such aircraft in significant numbers, says Rob Morris, a consultant with Flightglobal advisory service Ascend. Selling mature aircraft for passenger-to-freighter conversions has been a central part of the secondary market in the past. But the number of P2F conversions has collapsed with the declines and volatility in the air cargo segment.

Leased aircraft may be easily returned to their owners at the end of their operational term. But if the equipment is owned by the airlines, the phase-out will be more tricky. Aircraft may thus stay longer in operation and require maintenance capacity which is also needed for younger fleet entrants. Given the low demand for mature widebodies, airlines need to have a holistic asset management strategy that includes the retirement of their aircraft, says Morris.

The 20 largest airlines in the Middle East and North Africa operate around three-quarters of the region’s approximately 1,600-strong commercial passenger fleet, while the remaining 60-odd carriers have comparatively small fleets with up to about 20 aircraft. Nearly 40% of the total fleet is operated by the four largest carriers – Emirates, Turkish Airlines, Saudi Arabian Airlines and Qatar Airways.

Emirates and Turkish are by far the largest carriers with 196 and 191 aircraft respectively, Flightglobal’s Ascend Online database showed in December, although the Turkish figure excludes the airline’s wholly owned low-cost subsidiary Anadolu Jet and SunExpress, its charter venture with Lufthansa. Etihad is trailing behind with a 78-strong fleet that is a third smaller than its next-largest rival, Qatar Airways. However, the Abu Dhabi carrier is growing fast with up to 290 aircraft on order and is building up its global influence through shareholdings in a number of international airlines.

Three-quarters of the 20 largest operators conduct airframe maintenance either in-house or through closely associated MRO providers, such as AnadoluJet using its parent’s MRO organisation, Turkish Technic. Also, Etihad does not have its own technical operations, but the state carrier supports its fleet through Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies, the MRO subsidiary of the emirate’s investment fund Mubadala.

The three largest carriers – Emirates, Turkish and Saudia – have their own large technical operations. Emirates is building four additional hangars for its MRO facility at Dubai International Airport, which thus far comprises seven A380-sized maintenance bays and a separate paint hangar. However, plans for further expansion have already been discussed.

While the Gulf carrier is purely focused on its own fleet, Turkish aims to generate half of its MRO business from third-party customers. In particular, the new Habom maintenance complex at Istanbul’s Sabiha Gokcen airport has been built to support external clients, such as Pegasus Airlines, which has hired one bay inside the new narrowbody hangar.

Saudia Aerospace Engineering Industries (SAEI) supports Saudia’s fleet, although widebody heavy checks have been contracted to Evergreen Aviation Technologies in Taiwan. Qatar Airways has thus far outsourced its maintenance, but the airline has built a massive MRO complex at Qatar’s future Hamad International Airport, which is to be used for light and heavy checks.

Despite the hangar-building boom, Lufthansa Technik chief executive August Wilhelm Henningsen expects that there will not be enough base maintenance capacity for the region’s rapidly growing fleet, even among the three main Gulf carriers. The German MRO provider would thus be interested in establishing a facility in the region with a local airline, he told Flightglobal at the Dubai air show.

More than half of the passenger fleet in the Middle East and North Africa are 737s and A320s.

In the widebody arena, the 777 is by far the most popular model with 238 in-service aircraft – or nearly 15% of the region’s fleet. Emirates is the long-haul twinjet’s largest operator with 121 units averaging 5.7 years in age. Another 61 firm and 20 optional 777-300ERs are due for delivery to Emirates until 2021, which will thereafter be followed by 150 firm orders for the successor 777X generation.

Saudia and Qatar are the next biggest 777 operators. Two thirds of Saudia’s 34 GE90-powered 777s are 12 to 16 years old, but the carrier has rejuvenated the fleet with 11 777-300ERs since 2011 and has firm orders for another nine. Qatar’s 32 777s, meanwhile, have an average age of just under three years, with the oldest aircraft being six years old. The Doha-based carrier has orders for up to 18 additional 777s and signed a tentative deal for 50 777-9Xs at the Dubai air show.

The A330 is the next most popular widebody with 158 units. Its largest operators are Qatar with 29 aircraft (average age circa eight years), and Etihad with a 25-strong fleet averaging at 5.5 years. Emirates has 22 A330 that are 10 to 15 years old. Apart from two planned deliveries to Etihad in 2014, the three Gulf carriers have no firm orders for the A330 as their focus has shifted to the 787, 777 and A350. Together, the three airlines have orders for up to 805 aircraft of those widebody families.

Turkish is still growing its 20-strong A330 fleet. While the existing aircraft are about 4.5 years old on average, the carrier has 18 additional A330s on order. In total, operators such as Gulf Air, Oman Air and Afriqiyah Airways have firm orders for 40 A330s.

The A380 plays a particular role in the region’s MRO landscape. While Emirates – which has the world’s largest fleet with 42 aircraft – has ordered a further 98 superjumbos, Etihad and Qatar are much more cautious about the type with only 10 firm orders each.

http://www.flightglobal.com/fg-club/in-focus/middle-east-mro/

From this article we get a good idea of EKs balancing act when it comes to retiring older aircraft from the fleet. Basically it's very hard to sell off older aircraft, and I'm sure it's taking a toll on they're over all profit out look.


----------



## noir-dresses

Come to think of it DXB missed out on the top international airport by two A380s a day.

What's ironic is the fact that EK have four A380s at a time in maintenance doing the wing fix.


----------



## northway

noir-dresses said:


> DXBs 66,431,533 pax for the year 2013 is great news.
> 
> From what I see here at Wikipedia LHR had 66 471 668 if the numbers are correct.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_busiest_airports_by_international_passenger_traffic
> 
> DXB missed the top sport by 40,000 pax, or 3,333 pax a month.




The figures on this site are not for the whole of 2013, but rather from September 2012 til September 2013. The difference between LHR and DXB is still in millions though.


----------



## noir-dresses

northway said:


> The figures on this site are not for the whole of 2013, but rather from September 2012 til September 2013. The difference between LHR and DXB is still in millions though.


Your right, Oh well let's see what the official numbers will be for LHR then.


----------



## Face81

LHR was 72.3 million for 2013, so quite a few million pax ahead of DXB. 2015 will be the turning point 



> *Heathrow traffic and business commentary December 2013*
> 
> 2013 results:
> •Heathrow handled 72.3m passengers over 2013, an increase of 3.4% on 2012.
> •Taking account the dip in demand from the Olympic Games, underlying growth is estimated at 2.3%
> •Seats per aircraft increased 2.8% on 2012 and the average load factor was 76.4%, up 1 percentage point. Passengers per aircraft rose 3.7% to 154.8.
> •European traffic in 2013 grew 4.4%, in part a ‘bounce back’ from the Olympics and also benefitting from the integration of bmi into British Airways’ network.
> •BRIC passengers were up 6.9% over the year, with China up 18.9%, and India up 8.7%.
> 
> 
> December results:
> 
> •5.8 million passengers passed through Heathrow in December 2013, up 2.8% on the previous year.
> •Seats per aircraft increased 2.6% and load factors were up 1.3 percentage points on last year, to 76.7%. Passengers per aircraft increased 5.2% to 158.9.
> •BRIC passengers were up by 6.1% overall, with China up 18.6%, India up 6.7% and Brazil up 4.4%.
> 
> 
> Heathrow CEO Colin Matthews said:
> 
> “During 2013 Heathrow was named the best large airport in Europe, T5 was voted the ‘world’s best terminal’ for the second year running and we welcomed the Airports Commission’s shortlisting of Heathrow as an option for expansion. Our passenger figures reflect the growing demand for the long-haul destinations only a hub airport can support. Yet Heathrow is full, leaving European hubs to add destinations whilst we look on. We are not against expansion at Gatwick, but greater point to point capacity is no substitute for new hub capacity which only Heathrow can provide.”


https://mediacentre.heathrowairport...nd-business-commentary-December-2013-7a5.aspx


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Don't worry noir, DXB will pass LHR in 2015, then we can all celebrate! After 2015, things are gonna get really exciting and interesting with DXB coming into the top 5 busiest airport and overtaking airports like HND, ORD. and LAX.


----------



## noir-dresses

So what was LHRs international pax count then Face?

Don't worry E380, I know 2015 will be a good year for EK, and hopefully CD will open up.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> So what was LHRs international pax count then Face? Don't worry E380, I know 2015 will be a good year for EK, and hopefully CD will open up.


That is the int'l pax count as far as I can tell....


----------



## noir-dresses

Face81 said:


> That is the int'l pax count as far as I can tell....


I dont think thats the International traffic Face, thats just a bit higher than LHRs over all traffic last year. LHRs over all traffic last was around 70/1 million pax, and that stats sheet shows a 3.4 percent rise in 2013 which comes to the 72.3 figure. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Busiest_airports_in_the_United_Kingdom_by_total_passenger_traffic

If Im correct then I would really like to know LHRs international traffic compared to DXB.


----------



## noir-dresses

northway said:


> The figures on this site are not for the whole of 2013, but rather from September 2012 til September 2013. The difference between LHR and DXB is still in millions though.


There is some thing not right with the figures. I actually think wiki has LHRs numbers right, but they still never got to DXBs figure because it was released today.

The reason I believe this theory is correct is if you go to wiki international pax stats 2012 is missing, but go to the 2011 stats, then do the year on year theoretical increase up to 2013.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> There is some thing not right with the figures. I actually think wiki has LHRs numbers right, but they still never got to DXBs figure because it was released today.
> 
> The reason I believe this theory is correct is if you go to wiki international pax stats 2012 is missing, but go to the 2011 stats, then do the year on year theoretical increase up to 2013.


We have to wait for ACI to get the latest figures. They usually produce the final list in March. Right now we only have the 12 months list (Oct 2012 - Oct 2013) and the year to date rankings. In the year to date figures (Jan 13 - Oct 13), LHR is around 2 million ahead in international passengers. 

http://www.aci.aero/Data-Centre/Monthly-Traffic-Data/International-Passenger-Rankings/Year-to-date

http://www.aci.aero/Data-Centre/Monthly-Traffic-Data/International-Passenger-Rankings/12-months


----------



## Shad

*Etihad aircraft suffers damage while landing in Paris*



> Abu Dhabi: An Etihad Regional flight from Leipzig to Paris suffered serious damage while landing at the Paris airport on January 28.
> No one was injured onboard.
> This was confirmed to Gulf News by Thomas Clarke, the Etihad Airways Media Relations Manager at their Abu Dhabi headquarters.


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/etihad-aircraft-suffers-damage-while-landing-in-paris-1.1283899


----------



## firoz bharmal

Going to Frankfurt vis Abu Dhabi....Etihad Airways tomorrow...!


----------



## billding

> EK also suspended CKY yesterday.
> 
> http://www.emirates.com/eg/english/about/operational_updates/operational_updates.aspx


What reason?


----------



## sheikbabysheik

*EK to DWC*

I have now heard from two separate and reliable sources that EK will move operations to DWC and a formal announcement will be made in due time. 

I believe the decision was made on the government level. 

Can anybody else confirm this?


----------



## Berliner01

How could EK move without proper terminals in DWC?


----------



## johnbgt

They wouldn't move now. But in the future when the proper infrastructure is built. My guess would be around 2025. Or possibly sooner.


----------



## billding

Yemenia too moving to DWC for two months, but only far east services, while Saudia cargo have ended DWC ops.


----------



## Elktest

A380 Emirates A6-EEV

A380 Emirates A6-EEV von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEV von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEV von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEV von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEV von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## killerk

*Italian Court Rules Against Emirates' Milan-New York Route*

DOUG CAMERON
Updated April 10, 2014 4:20 p.m. ET

An Italian court on Thursday moved to block a new route opened by Dubai-based Emirates Airline between Milan and New York following protests from rival carriers that the service contravened international aviation laws.

The airline industry has closely watched the Emirates' flight, launched in October, as a sign of how three fast-growing Persian Gulf-based carriers may pursue expansion beyond their hometown hubs. Emirates, the world's largest international airline by traffic through its Dubai hub, is the biggest of the trio, which also includes Qatar Airways and Etihad Airways of Abu Dhabi.

Thursday's ruling, by an administrative court in Rome, was a response to a complaint filed by Assaereo, an association that represents Alitalia and other Italian airlines. The trade group filed the suit last year against the Italian Civil Aviation Authority, which granted Emirates permission to start the service. Assaereo claimed that the Milan-New York flight broke the bilateral air-service agreement between Italy and the United Arab Emirates.

Emirates Airline said in a statement on Thursday that it was considering whether to lodge an "urgent appeal" to Italy's Supreme Administrative Court. It remained unclear whether it would have to suspend the New York service meanwhile.

The ruling could complicate ambitious expansion plans for Emirates, whose president, Tim Clark, last month said the airline was eyeing more flights from Dubai to North and South America that stop to pick up passengers and cargo at European airports.

Mr. Clark told The Wall Street Journal that Emirates had been approached by airport officials in Germany, Spain, the U.K., Sweden and Denmark about the possibility of launching flights to third countries modeled on the Milan service.

"There's been a great deal of interest [in these services]," he said, though noted they weren't part of Emirates' core business model of funneling flights through Dubai.

Emirates set the Milan-New York route by extending one of its three existing daily Dubai-to-Milan flights. The move attracted particular scrutiny from other airlines because it involved service on a lucrative route by a carrier not from either the origin or destination country.

Assaereo suit was backed by Delta Air Lines Inc. DAL +1.18% , a leading critic of the international expansion by the Persian Gulf carriers. Assaereo said that Thursday's ruling "gives a clear signal to other companies [from outside the European Union] that would want to follow the example set by Emirates."

Total capacity on the Milan-New York route this month is up 62% from a year ago, with Emirates leapfrogging Alitalia, Delta and American Airlines Group Inc. to become the route's largest carrier, according to Innovata LLC, an aviation-data firm. Emirates offers 50% more seats than Alitalia on the route.

Such huge increases in capacity typically reduce fares and leave planes less full, illustrating how Emirates' big muscle can severely hurt smaller competitors.

Delta said it welcomed Thursday's decision, and maintained that the Emirates' flight "could significantly harm U.S. and Italian airline employees by adding unneeded capacity on an already-competitive market."

Alitalia declined to comment. Etihad is in the final due-diligence phase to buy as much as 49% of the Italian airline as part of a strategy that has included taking minority stakes in four other European carriers and expand ties with Air France-KLM, a partner with Delta in the SkyTeam global-marketing alliance.

—Gilles Castonguay and Jack Nicas contributed to this article

Source: http://online.wsj.com/news/articles...0001424052702303873604579493643517437548.html


----------



## killerk

^^"Assaereo"....the name says it all!!


----------



## killerk

*Etihad could make offer for Alitalia on Monday: reports*

As long as there is a Monday every week, we will keep hearing about this!!

AFP 14 hours ago

Rome (AFP) - Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways could outline an offer to buy into troubled Italian carrier Alitalia on Monday, Italian media reported on Friday.

Etihad's chief executive James Hogan, who met Prime Minister Matteo Renzi on Thursday, also held closed-door talks in the transport ministry on Friday.

The reports said that Friday's meeting was "fruitful" and could lead to a letter of intentions from Etihad on Monday, when Alitalia is holding a board meeting.

A source close to the negotiations told AFP that it was "optimistic" to think an offer could be imminent but said the Renzi-Hogan talks were "a good sign".

Transport Minister Maurizio Lupi on Tuesday said an assessment of Alitalia's accounts had been completed and hinted an offer from Etihad could be imminent.

The two companies have been in contact since December and in February they said they had entered a "final phase" in the process but Alitalia is laden with debts and negotiations have been hugely complicated.

Etihad is reportedly planning to take a stake of between 40 and 49 percent in the Italian carrier -- below the 49.9 percent limit for non-European airlines.

Alitalia struck a deal with trade unions in February for cutting the equivalent of 1,900 jobs but some reports indicate Etihad may want more layoffs.

Source: http://news.yahoo.com/etihad-could-offer-alitalia-monday-reports-004020765.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Interesting. EKs loss of that route could become EY's benefit.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates Official Store - Dubai Mall*










http://www.thedubaimall.com/en/shop/SpecialtyStores/Emirates-Official-Store.aspx


----------



## AltinD




----------



## AltinD

killerk said:


> DOUG CAMERON
> Updated April 10, 2014 4:20 p.m. ET
> 
> An Italian court on Thursday moved to block a new route opened by Dubai-based Emirates Airline between Milan and New York following protests from rival carriers that the service contravened international aviation laws.
> 
> The airline industry has closely watched the Emirates' flight, launched in October, as a sign of how three fast-growing Persian Gulf-based carriers may pursue expansion beyond their hometown hubs. Emirates, the world's largest international airline by traffic through its Dubai hub, is the biggest of the trio, which also includes Qatar Airways and Etihad Airways of Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Thursday's ruling, by an administrative court in Rome, was a response to a complaint filed by Assaereo, an association that represents Alitalia and other Italian airlines. The trade group filed the suit last year against the Italian Civil Aviation Authority, which granted Emirates permission to start the service. Assaereo claimed that the Milan-New York flight broke the bilateral air-service agreement between Italy and the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> Emirates Airline said in a statement on Thursday that it was considering whether to lodge an "urgent appeal" to Italy's Supreme Administrative Court. It remained unclear whether it would have to suspend the New York service meanwhile.
> 
> The ruling could complicate ambitious expansion plans for Emirates, whose president, Tim Clark, last month said the airline was eyeing more flights from Dubai to North and South America that stop to pick up passengers and cargo at European airports.
> 
> Mr. Clark told The Wall Street Journal that Emirates had been approached by airport officials in Germany, Spain, the U.K., Sweden and Denmark about the possibility of launching flights to third countries modeled on the Milan service.
> 
> "There's been a great deal of interest [in these services]," he said, though noted they weren't part of Emirates' core business model of funneling flights through Dubai.
> 
> Emirates set the Milan-New York route by extending one of its three existing daily Dubai-to-Milan flights. The move attracted particular scrutiny from other airlines because it involved service on a lucrative route by a carrier not from either the origin or destination country.
> 
> Assaereo suit was backed by Delta Air Lines Inc. DAL +1.18% , a leading critic of the international expansion by the Persian Gulf carriers. Assaereo said that Thursday's ruling "gives a clear signal to other companies [from outside the European Union] that would want to follow the example set by Emirates."
> 
> Total capacity on the Milan-New York route this month is up 62% from a year ago, with Emirates leapfrogging Alitalia, Delta and American Airlines Group Inc. to become the route's largest carrier, according to Innovata LLC, an aviation-data firm. Emirates offers 50% more seats than Alitalia on the route.
> 
> Such huge increases in capacity typically reduce fares and leave planes less full, illustrating how Emirates' big muscle can severely hurt smaller competitors.
> 
> Delta said it welcomed Thursday's decision, and maintained that the Emirates' flight "could significantly harm U.S. and Italian airline employees by adding unneeded capacity on an already-competitive market."
> 
> Alitalia declined to comment. Etihad is in the final due-diligence phase to buy as much as 49% of the Italian airline as part of a strategy that has included taking minority stakes in four other European carriers and expand ties with Air France-KLM, a partner with Delta in the SkyTeam global-marketing alliance.
> 
> —Gilles Castonguay and Jack Nicas contributed to this article
> 
> Source: http://online.wsj.com/news/articles...0001424052702303873604579493643517437548.html


'Globalization' and 'Open Sky Agreements' are such a farce. 

They were introduced with big fanfare from the big industrialization nations in the past under promises of open trade and crap like that, so they could get the upper hand and access on other emerging markets. However, once those markets grew enough and tried to reciprocate by trying to gain the same level of access, the table turned. All the beautiful words were thrown away, and restrictions were put in place to stop emerging economies from gaining access to those developed markets, in total disrespect of the agreements they themselves initiated.

Shameful!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


>


I hate that they've tinted the glass so you can't get a clear view of the apron.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I hate that they've tinted the glass so you can't get a clear view of the apron.


It'd be a greenhouse if they didn't


----------



## billding

United Airways of Bangladesh are said to be qutting Dubai from May.


----------



## Emarati2009

*New International Abu Dhabi Airport*


----------



## johnbgt

I just hope DWC gets started soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elktest

A380 Emirates A6-EOA von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## siamu maharaj

AltinD said:


>


Which building is on the left?


----------



## siamu maharaj

AltinD said:


> 'Globalization' and 'Open Sky Agreements' are such a farce.
> 
> They were introduced with big fanfare from the big industrialization nations in the past under promises of open trade and crap like that, so they could get the upper hand and access on other emerging markets. However, once those markets grew enough and tried to reciprocate by trying to gain the same level of access, the table turned. All the beautiful words were thrown away, and restrictions were put in place to stop emerging economies from gaining access to those developed markets, in total disrespect of the agreements they themselves initiated.
> 
> Shameful!


Same goes for non-governmental interference in businesses. That is, until, whole industries have to be bailed out and then it's suddenly OK. Or if Boeing or Airbus need a big order. But non-Western countries are still criticized.


----------



## AppleMac

siamu maharaj said:


> Which building is on the left?


Terminal 3 arrivals/departures


----------



## siamu maharaj

AppleMac said:


> Terminal 3 arrivals/departures


No I mean the building in the back. The one in the city.


----------



## AppleMac

siamu maharaj said:


> No I mean the building in the back. The one in the city.


Sorry - its the Intercontinental Residence Suites at Festival City, behind that on the other side of the creek is the D1 Tower


----------



## metroreporter

I believe its Marsa Plaza at Dubai Festival City:

http://www.dubaifestivalcity.com/cntn.aspx?id=26


----------



## Elktest

A380 Emirates A6-EEV von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEV von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## killerk

*Air Arabia says to start RAK (RKT) operations from May 6*

By Reuters
Tuesday, 15 April 2014 2:59 PM

Air Arabia, the United Arab Emirates' (UAE) only publicly listed airline, will begin flying from the Ras Al Khaimah (RAK) emirate starting May 6, taking over from RAK Airways which suspended operations earlier this year.
The Sharjah-based budget carrier, which currently operates out of three hubs in the Gulf and North Africa region, signed an agreement with the RAK government in February declaring it the official carrier for the emirate and RAK airport as its new hub.
One of the seven emirates of the UAE, Ras Al Khaimah has been trying to promote itself as a tourist destination and compete with neighbouring Dubai and Abu Dhabi.
However, its home carrier RAK Airways suspended operations indefinitely in January due to financial pressures. It had earlier suspended operations for two years after the 2009 financial crisis.
Air Arabia Chief Executive Adel Ali said the hub in RAK was a "viable business option" for the carrier, despite its current hub in Sharjah being less than 80 kms away from RAK airport.
"It's (RAK) a growing market and we are all seeing its financial growth," he said at a press conference to announce plans for the new hub.
"Every business will have challenges and risks. We evaluated both and we are prepared for it. We are positive that challenges that will emerge from this hub are manageable."
This will be the fourth hub for the carrier, which already has hubs in Sharjah in UAE, Casablanca in Morocco and Alexandria in Egypt. It had earlier shelved plans for a hub in Jordan after the Arab Spring uprising in the region.
The Gulf carrier will initially offer direct services to eight routes from RAK airport including Saudi Arabia, India,Pakistan, Egypt and Oman. Two new Airbus A320 aircraft will be based at the RAK International Airport.
Air Arabia, which is listed on the Dubai stock market, competes for a share of Middle East passengers with regional giants such as Emirates and other low cost carriers such as Kuwait's Jazeera Airways <JAZK,KW> and flydubai.
It reported a 12 percent rise in fourth-quarter net profit for 2013 as its passenger traffic grew.

Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/air-arabia-says-start-rak-operations-from-may-6-546595.html


----------



## billding

^^ With this Air Arabia gets two brand new destinations in Pakistan, Lahore and Islamabad. They served ISB inplace of Peshawar some time back though due to terrorist issue in PEW. 

And Cairo gets relaunched.

Freqiuencies, Calicut not listed http://airlineroute.net/2014/04/16/g9-rkt-may14/


----------



## killerk

That is interesting...I would have expected Sharjah - Lahore and Islamabad flights to run full throughout the year...

I think they are still waiting to get clearances before starting flights to Calicut....Plus its election time in India...Add that to the bureaucratic mess there and I don't see them starting anytime soon...

When it happens, Calicut will be the only city in India to have regular commercial flights from 5 airports in UAE.... AUH, DXB, SHJ, RKT and AAN (Al Ain)!!


----------



## monderk

*Dubai airport to axe 26% flights during runway upgrade*
Repair work at Dubai International starts on May 1; 14 airlines to operate out of DWC

_Staff Report
Published: 17:40 April 13, 2014 Gulf News_

Dubai: A total of eight airlines have applied for slots at *Al Maktoum International*, the city's second airport located at *Dubai World Central (DWC)*, during the 80-day runway repairs at Dubai International.

These include *flydubai, PAL Express, Jet Airways, Royal Brunei Airlines, Yemenia Airlines, Equatorial Congo Airlines, Malaysia Airlines and Ural Airlines*, according to Dubai Airports.

Once given the green light, this couild bring to 14 the number of airlines operating out of DWC.
There are currently six airlines -- Wizz Air, Gulf Air, Jazeera Airlines, Qatar Airways, Eastern Horizon Airlines and Eastern SkyJets -- which already operate from Dubai's second international aviation gateway.

More details at: http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-airport-to-axe-26-flights-during-runway-upgrade-1.1318896


----------



## noir-dresses

I took this pic from Airport Road. The APM linking T1 with CD will look very modern once it's up, and running from out side the Airport grounds.


----------



## billding

Sri Lankan Airlines will move one of their daily DXB flights to Sharjah from May to July, SHJ is a former destination of theirs.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK is having some more bad luck in Toronto with yet another A380 incident. 

Emirates A380 A6-EDZ was approaching the gate at Toronto having arrived as EK241 from Dubai this afternoon when the #2 engine struck the jet bridge. As a result the return EK242 has been delayed overnight.

http://www.theeksource.com/emirates-a380-a6-edz-toronto-ground-damage/

EKs A380 reg A6-EDP was apparently sent empty to YYZ to rescue the passengers. This must of cost EK a fortune to do, but I'm sure they will be asking Pearson Airport for compensation since it is 100 percent they're fault. The jet bridge was positioned in the wrong place so the aircraft taxied into the bridge damaging no 2 engine.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

What is with the ground handling at YYZ?! They really need to work on handling of the A380.


----------



## noir-dresses

KWI will get daily A380 service starting July 16th.


----------



## noir-dresses

Also expecting SFO to get daily A380 service very soon.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, DXB - KWI will become the shortest A380 flight overtaking DXB - JED. Seems odd and kind of inefficient to operate such a short flight with an A380, but I guess EK wants to use their aircraft as much as possible. 

SFO has been expected for a long time. I'm still surprised Dallas was announced before SFO and even IAD.


----------



## noir-dresses

The official statement from Emirates regarding Kuwait City.

http://www.emirates.com/eg/english/about/news/news_detail.aspx?article=1639080&offset=0

I don't think it's just pilot training, but that EK have a lot of spare A380 gaps in they're rotations. Just look at an empty A380 flying to YYZ to the rescue. What's interesting about the rescue flight is no other EK SJ flight was effected so this is proof. I having a feeling once the new airport in Doha is open we'll also see some SJs flying there as well.


----------



## metroreporter

From Dubai Airports:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsgTqk3iyYE


----------



## killerk

^^And they say Etihad copies Emirates!!!


----------



## killerk

*New airlines could join RAK Airport this year*

Monday, May 05, 2014

*RAK Airport is in discussions with at least three airlines, including a low-cost carrier from the subcontinent, to launch operations at the northern emirate airport from October.*

Mohammad Qazi, RAK Airport acting chief executive, said on Sunday discussions are underway with charter and low cost carriers from Europe and the Subcontinent. *He confirmed the low cost carrier is from the Subcontinent.*

RAK Airport is preparing to bounce back after its former home base carrier, RAK Airways , shut down operations on January. Air Arabia will launch operations from the airport on Tuesday, making it the airline’s fourth hub in addition to Sharjah, Alexandria in Egypt and Casablanca in Morocco.

Air Arabia flights
Air Arabia will start its operations on Tuesday at RAK Airport with flights to Jeddah in Saudi Arabia, Muscat in Oman, Islamabad in Pakistan and Dhaka in Bangladesh.

RAK Airport has been touting a number of airlines to set up operations; however, it has faced difficulty in the past. Analysts have said that one of the biggest difficulties for RAK Airways was that it was not a brand like the other UAE carriers, which the airport now has with Air Arabia .
“Everyone is [talking to us] at the moment. [ Air Arabia joining has] been a very good marketing campaign for RAK Airport. We are hearing from a lot of airlines in the region,” Qazi said.

Qazi, who declined to name the airlines, however, was bullish on the likelihood of the three airlines joining the airport in October.

By Alexander Cornwell Staff Reporter

Gulf News 2014. All rights reserved.

© Copyright Zawya. All Rights Reserved.

Source: http://www.zawya.com/story/New_airlines_could_join_RAK_Airport_this_year-GN_05052014_060559/


----------



## billding

^^ Subcontinent LCC's currently flying international

Pakistan

Shaheen
Air Blue

India 

Spice Jet
Air India Express
Indigo 

to a much lesser extent first timer for international service Go Airways

Sri lanka

Mihin Lanka


----------



## billding

Flydubai DWC switch info http://airlineroute.net/2013/12/23/fz-may14update2/ 

Same site reports FZ starting their second Afghan and Yemen routes i.e Kandahar 25th July and Aden 1st August.


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> ^^ Subcontinent LCC's currently flying international
> 
> Pakistan
> 
> Shaheen
> Air Blue
> 
> India
> 
> Spice Jet
> Air India Express
> Indigo
> 
> to a much lesser extent first timer for international service Go Airways
> 
> Sri lanka
> 
> Mihin Lanka


My best guess would be Mihin Lanka followed by the ones from Pakistan. Indian ones live and die by Dubai and its suburb (Sharjah)...I don't see them even remotely thinking of RAK....


----------



## killerk

FlyNas is leaving Abu Dhabi (AUH) and is dropping plans to fly from DWC as well....


----------



## johnbgt

How would DXB be used after 2025 once Emirates and Fly Dubai have moved to DWC. I would expect most other airlines to also move to DWC.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

johnbgt said:


> How would DXB be used after 2025 once Emirates and Fly Dubai have moved to DWC. I would expect most other airlines to also move to DWC.


Nobody knows. It all depends on how quick they build the terminals at DWC. If EK leaves DXB though then I don't expect DXB to remain open very long after they move.


----------



## Face81

johnbgt said:


> How would DXB be used after 2025 once Emirates and Fly Dubai have moved to DWC. I would expect most other airlines to also move to DWC.





EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Nobody knows. It all depends on how quick they build the terminals at DWC. If EK leaves DXB though then I don't expect DXB to remain open very long after they move.


Now that Sheikh Ahmed has confirmed that both DXB and DWC will always remain open, the speculation can finally end.

He has confirmed that FZ is likely to entirely, or partially return to DXB following EK's move in around 2024. I expect most international carriers to maintain a presence at DXB, with some opting for a split operation.

By 2024, Dubai will have a total airport capacity of circa 250-300 million, split across two airports, which allows plenty of head room for the long term future growth of EK and FZ. Crucially it also means that split operations for both carriers may be a possibility beyond that without any capacity constraints, should it be required. 

You need to think beyond 2024 and up to 2050 and beyond. Dubai will need both airports.... Always.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK had three 77Ws, and one 773 come out of maintenance a few days ago.

Also one 343.


----------



## m-man

*Mubadala takes control of Piaggio Aero*



> Abu Dhabi-based investment and development company, Mubadala has become the majority shareholder in Piaggio Aero, the Italian manufacturer of the fast turboprop the Avanti II and the Hammerhead UAS.
> Mubadala bought out the shares held by India’s Tata and has received formal Italian government approval according to the “Golden Power” law . Mubadala now holds 98.05% of the share capital of Piaggio Aero Industries and Piero Ferrari, on behalf of the Ferrari family, holds the remaining 1.95%.
> Mubadala has been a shareholder in Piaggio Aero since 2006. In 2013, it participated in a share capital increase which increased the equity of Piaggio Aero to support the restructuring and diversification plan focused on the development of existing core activities and new programs in line with industry requirements.


- See more at: http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/mu...c&utm_campaign=news_feed#sthash.w8OlbQkI.dpuf


----------



## m-man

*Etihad buys ADAT but Mubadala retains engines MRO arm*



> Etihad Airways is to buy the Gulf's largest MRO business Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies LLC (ADAT) from the emirate's sovereign wealth fund, Mubadala.
> The deal will see Mubadala retain ADAT’s engine focussed MRO business, which will be the catalyst for the continuity and growth of its dynamic engine business through the establishment of a new engine company.
> The transaction includes maintenance and engineering teams, hangars, component workshops, and paint facilities in Abu Dhabi which will enhance Etihad Airways capability to undertake airframe and component maintenance on its growing fleet of modern aircraft, including the new Airbus A380 and Boeing B787, which will join the fleet in the last quarter of 2014.
> James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ president and CEO, said: “ADAT has been a vital partner to the UAE national carrier over the past five years. This acquisition will strengthen the maintenance capability of the Etihad Airways group by bringing together critically important functions that go to the heart of ensuring safety and optimal performance of the operations.”
> Engine MRO is set to form a significant component of Mubadala’s aerospace strategy, and this new engine company will form the foundation for this growth under the leadership of Abdul Khaliq Saeed, ADAT's current CEO.


- See more at: http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/et...c&utm_campaign=news_feed#sthash.X1gZkv2N.dpuf


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> Now that Sheikh Ahmed has confirmed that both DXB and DWC will always remain open, the speculation can finally end.
> 
> He has confirmed that FZ is likely to entirely, or partially return to DXB following EK's move in around 2024. I expect most international carriers to maintain a presence at DXB, with some opting for a split operation.
> 
> By 2024, Dubai will have a total airport capacity of circa 250-300 million, split across two airports, which allows plenty of head room for the long term future growth of EK and FZ. Crucially it also means that split operations for both carriers may be a possibility beyond that without any capacity constraints, should it be required.
> 
> You need to think beyond 2024 and up to 2050 and beyond. Dubai will need both airports.... Always.


But FZ doesn't even require very large terminals with aerobridges. It doesn't fit their low cost model and would take extra time on the ground. Also international carriers only account for around 25% of DXB's passenger traffic, so what will those airlines do with an airport designed for 90 million passengers? FZ might be significantly larger then carrying 20+ million passengers but that still doesn't justify keeping a large airport like DXB open.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates Airline profit up 43% to Dh3.3 billion in 2013

Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/business/...-up-43-to-dh3-3-billion-in-2013#ixzz3192Sbl8t 
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook
http://www.thenational.ae/business/...airline-profit-up-43-to-dh3-3-billion-in-2013


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> But FZ doesn't even require very large terminals with aerobridges. It doesn't fit their low cost model and would take extra time on the ground. Also international carriers only account for around 25% of DXB's passenger traffic, so what will those airlines do with an airport designed for 90 million passengers? FZ might be significantly larger then carrying 20+ million passengers but that still doesn't justify keeping a large airport like DXB open.



You need to start thinking long term, like Dubai is. 

Both airports are going to stay open.


----------



## Face81

This is such a cool interactive graphic.....


http://a.api.cartocdn.com/base-eco/2/2/1.png


----------



## KWI

Very good news.
Kazakhstan here we come!FlyDubai announced the launch of flights to Almaty and Shymkent,taking our number of destinations to 74 in 35 countries! 
https://www.facebook.com/flydubai?ref=stream


----------



## billding

Any one know many EK flights to Mumbai will switch to A380?


----------



## noir-dresses

billding said:


> Any one know many EK flights to Mumbai will switch to A380?


No official word from EK yet, but expect every capable airport in India to have a SJ in the future.

Also need to know that EK for now have a certain amount of extra seats a week, if I remember correctly it's about 20 percent more than now.


----------



## Face81

billding said:


> Any one know many EK flights to Mumbai will switch to A380?





noir-dresses said:


> No official word from EK yet, but expect every capable airport in India to have a SJ in the future. Also need to know that EK for now have a certain amount of extra seats a week, if I remember correctly it's about 20 percent more than now.



*Emirates to fly Airbus A380 to India in July*
9 May, 2014, 1301 hrs IST, ET Bureau

MUMBAI: Gulf carrier Emirates plans to operate the Airbus A380 plane into Mumbai from July, taking on Singapore Airlines which is bringing the world's biggest passenger plane to India from end May. 

"Emirates plans to deploy an A380 on one of its existing daily services between Dubai to Mumbai, starting from July and is working closely with Mumbai Airport Authorities to make this deployment possible," said a spokesman for the airline. 

"In addition we have plans to upgrade existing aircraft to larger capacity Boeing 777s to Delhi, Hyderabad and Mumbai starting from 01 June. We will announce details shortly," he added. 

The Dubai-based carrier recently got the larger share of 11,000 weekly extra seats allowed to carriers in the two regions. The airline currently operates a total of 185 weekly flights to India. 

.....

http://m.economictimes.com/topic/Dubai


----------



## billding

Iraqi Airways return to SHJ after over twenty years.



> eff 05MAY14 Baghdad – Sharjah 5 weekly CRJ900 / Boeing 737


More services to DXB.

Arik Air to fly there from July



> Nigeria’s Arik Air from 28JUL14 will launch new service to the Middle East, with 5 weekly Lagos – Abuja – Dubai service on board Airbus A330-200 aircraft. Reservation for this route opens today (30MAY14), for Nigeria departure only. Inbound flight to be opened soon.
> 
> W3105 LOS1905 – 2020ABV2150 – 0720+1DXB 332 x24
> W3106 DXB1030 – 1430ABV1600 – 1715LOS 332 x35
> 
> Arik does not have local traffic rights on Lagos – Abuja sector for Dubai service.


Royal Air Maroc returning



> Royal Air Maroc from 24FEB15 plans to resume Casablanca – Dubai service, after 11.5 years of cancellations. The airline plans to operate 3 weekly flights on board Boeing 767-300ER aircraft.
> 
> AT216 CMN1540 – 0305+1DXB 763 246
> AT217 DXB0440 – 1000CMN 763 357
> 
> RAM last operated service to Dubai in March 2003, according to OAG Schedules Analyser. It was operating 1 weekly Casablanca – Riyadh – Dubai service with Boeing 757 and 767.


Airlineroute.net


----------



## billding

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> You mean twice daily? DXB is probably their most popular destination so I have a hard time believing they only fly twice a week to DXB. I'm sure after the runway works are completed they will return back to their old schedule.


No twice weekly is what I said.


----------



## KWI

Abu-Dhabi
03.06.2014


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> No twice weekly is what I said.


Wow looks like you're right! That's a huge decrease in capacity considering they were flying the route 3x daily before and one flight was flown by a B77W. 
EK has taken all of KHI's passengers with their current 5x daily flights and soon to be increased to 6x daily in August. Unlike the Indian airports. KHI has barely any international carriers. Hopefully EK, and QR and EY don't do the same at Indian airports.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Progress on AUHs midfield terminal is coming along nicely. In the end, we would have waited longer for that terminal than the people in Qatar waited for the new Hamad Airport, considering this project has been planned since 2006!


----------



## AltinD

Turkish Airline has upgraded both flights to DXB from the cattle hailing A319, A321 and the old A330, to brand new B777-300. Not sure since when, but that what my booking for August says :banana:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow that's great. When I was looking a few weeks ago for a September flight, TK was serving the route with an A330-300 twice daily so they must have upgraded it for the summer.


----------



## billding

Etihad break ties with Skytrax http://gulfbusiness.com/2014/06/abu-dhabis-etihad-withdraws-skytrax/#.U5TgTvldX_E a few years ago they stopped staff from discussing them at pprune.org with lawyers taking action and many employees were traced and fired for their negative postings.


----------



## Face81

Came across this picture of an EK jet going past good old T1 back in 2012 











Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/2012/05/emirates-scoops-accolades-at-btme-awards/#.U5V-I_5OWHt


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow looks like you're right! That's a huge decrease in capacity considering they were flying the route 3x daily before and one flight was flown by a B77W.
> EK has taken all of KHI's passengers with their current 5x daily flights and soon to be increased to 6x daily in August. Unlike the Indian airports. KHI has barely any international carriers. Hopefully EK, and QR and EY don't do the same at Indian airports.


Wow, a few hours after I posted that, KHI was attacked. What kind of country can't even protect its biggest airport?! That country is a complete disaster. I expect EK to cancel its plans to introduce the 6th daily flight since traffic through that airport will decrease after this unfortunate event. hno: 
Also I believe there was an EK aircraft getting ready to depart just as the attack started. The army has so far claimed that no aircraft were harmed so hopefully all aircraft are alright.


----------



## Face81

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, a few hours after I posted that, KHI was attacked. What kind of country can't even protect its biggest airport?! That country is a complete disaster. I expect EK to cancel its plans to introduce the 6th daily flight since traffic through that airport will decrease after this unfortunate event. hno:
> Also I believe there was an EK aircraft getting ready to depart just as the attack started. The army has so far claimed that no aircraft were harmed so hopefully all aircraft are alright.


Whilst I agree with everything you have said, let's not forget that such things are beyond anyone's control. GLA experienced a similarly gruesome attack a few years ago, as did Nairobi.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> Whilst I agree with everything you have said, let's not forget that such things are beyond anyone's control. GLA experienced a similarly gruesome attack a few years ago, as did Nairobi.


True but this is a country that experiences terrorist attacks almost everyday. They should know how to keep airports, military and government institutions secure. If they can't do that then they have no one to blame but themselves. Currently its been reported that there were many security shortfalls that allowed for the attack to occur. The terrorists came dressed in security uniforms but this same method was used 2 years ago when a major military air base was attacked in the same city. 

btw sorry for going off topic!


----------



## metroreporter

*Emirates to increase capacity on Boston service*

Emirates is adding 88 seats in Economy on the Boston service from August


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-to-increase-capacity-on-boston-service-1.1345507


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ How Airline increases seating capacity without increasing flight frequency...!


----------



## firoz bharmal

Oh I get it by mentioned Article....replacing Aircraft..!


----------



## Face81

*Emirates cancels order for 70 Airbus A350s*



> Dubai's Emirates Airline has cancelled an order for 70 of Airbus's A350 wide-bodied aircraft, the planemaker says.
> 
> Airbus said the cancellation had followed "ongoing discussions with the airline in light of their fleet requirement review".
> 
> In 2007, Emirates placed 50 orders for the A350-900 and 20 for the A350-1000, with deliveries due from 2019.
> 
> UK engine maker Rolls-Royce said the cancellation would lead to a £2.6bn hit to its order book.
> 
> "While disappointed with this decision, we are confident that the delivery slots which start towards the end of this decade vacated by Emirates will be taken up by other airlines," Rolls-Royce said.
> 
> A spokesperson for Emirates said the airline was "reviewing our fleet requirements".
> 
> .........


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27791448


^^Wonder if this means we'll see more A380 orders??


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, that is really surprising! I really don't know what to say about it. 
EK will end up with a fleet of just B777 and A380's. Is that a smart move? I don't think so cause they still need smaller aircraft to start new destinations. The smallest aircraft in EKs fleet will become the B777-8X. Perhaps that will start new destinations. 

We all knew that 70 A350s + 140 A380s + 200 B777s was too much capacity even for EK, but an aircraft like the A350 was needed in their fleet. 

I honestly think the reason for the cancellation was that the A350 wasn't offering much of an advantage to EK as the B777X, and the A350 was only going to be delivered to EK starting in 2019 just 2 years earlier than the B777X. Plus the fact that DXB is so slot constrained, they didn't see the need for the A350 in their fleet.

I'm still disappointed though. I would have loved to see an A350 in EK livery. Plus EK is just forgetting about an aircraft that they got huge discounts on when they ordered them. If EK ever wants to order it again, they'd be paying a much higher price for them.


----------



## firoz bharmal

May be they are planning for more A380 or B777 or Dreamliners...!
Or some other Airline paid backdoor amount to grab same order..!


----------



## Face81

*Plans hatched for second US customs post in UAE at Dubai International Airport*

Lucy Barnard 

June 11, 2014 Updated: June 11, 2014 14:49:00 

Dubai International Airport (DIA) could be set to open the UAE’s second customs post of the United States within the next year as Washington seeks to expand its pre-clearance travel facilities around the world.

According to the US ambassador to the UAE, Michael Corbin, plans to open an immigration pre-clearance facility at DIA could be as little as 10 months away.

“It is a US government priority to extend the US pre-clearance concept around the world because it does encourage travel to the United States, ease the congestion in our airports and it provides safe travel,” Mr Corbin told reporters in Los Angeles.

“We are looking at Dubai as an option. We’re looking at different places around the Middle East and around the world because this is a concept that the US government believes strongly in,” he added.

Abu Dhabi International Airport established a post in January operated by US officials who can screen passengers before they board flights, avoiding long immigration lines at the other end. According to the ambassador, 85 per cent of the costs of the facility are borne by the federal government of the UAE, although he declined to say how much would it cost for the facility to operate. 

......

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...ms-post-in-uae-at-dubai-international-airport


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I don't see a US customs post working at DXB. Maybe United and Delta can use it at Terminal 1 but for EK it won't work.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Does anyone think EK cancelled their A350 order in order to get back at the EU for not giving them more rights to Germany and Italy blocking that JFK flight?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates World Cup livery:


----------



## billding

Quoting Emirates380



> I expect EK to cancel its plans to introduce the 6th daily flight since traffic through that airport will decrease after this unfortunate event.


It might benefit local carriers.



> The terrorists came dressed in security uniforms but this same method was used 2 years ago when a major military air base was attacked in the same city.


And the Pan Am 747 Hijacking in 1986 at KHI by Palestinian terrorists, they killed some twenty passengers and one crew onboard, such things were new to Pakistan back then.



> Does anyone think EK cancelled their A350 order in order to get back at the EU for not giving them more rights to Germany and Italy blocking that JFK flight?


Could be, or maybe they found the 789/10 better and might order some soon.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> Quoting Emirates380
> 
> 
> 
> It might benefit local carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Pan Am 747 Hijacking in 1986 at KHI by Palestinian terrorists, they killed some twenty passengers and one crew onboard, such things were new to Pakistan back then.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be, or maybe they found the 789/10 better and might order some soon.


True, but there will be a big drop of passengers using the airport as well. The local airlines will suffer from that as well as the international carriers, but obviously the local airlines will be hardest hit. In 2013, 16 million passengers used the airport. I doubt very little of that is passengers in transit, and most of it is O&D. That is a big market. Certainly not as big as the large Indian destinations, but its still a major airport in South Asia. Expect a big fall in passenger numbers at the airport. Moreover, the insurance of flying and using the airport for airlines will jump now. 

Wow I never knew of the Pan Am hijacking. See, the security and army should have no excuse for this. 

I don't think they will order the 787-10. They said the A350 was too small so they will probably find the same problem with the B787.


----------



## killerk

*Air Arabia adds new Muscat flights from new RAK hub*

By Andy Sambidge
Monday, 16 June 2014 1:42 PM

The Oman Ministry of Tourism and UAE-based low cost carrier Air Arabia announced on Monday the launch of three new flights to Muscat from Ras Al Khaimah.
The collaboration comes amid intensified efforts by the Oman Ministry of Tourism to boost the sultanate's status as one of the top tourist destinations in the GCC region.
Air Arabia said last month that it has based two new Airbus A320 aircraft in Ras Al Khaimah International Airport, following a strategic partnership signed between the airline and Ras Al Khaimah Department of Civil Aviation.
The ministry said its efforts have been paying off as an increasing number of tourists from neighboring states continue to flock to Oman to visit its famous tourist sites including its UNESCO-recognised heritage sites, beaches, old-world souqs, forts, ancient settlements, and its world-famous Royal Opera House Muscat.
Salim Al Maamari, director general, Tourism Promotion Directorate, Ministry of Tourism, Oman, said: "These new flights from RAK will help boost our campaign to attract tourists specifically from the UAE."
Shalini Rajan, regional manager UAE, Iran and Iraq, Air Arabia, added: "The collaboration between the ministry and Air Arabia is aimed at providing a better service to passengers who are planning to spend their holidays in Oman.
"We are looking forward to serving the passengers from RAK in their future travels. These new flights to Muscat are a welcome addition to our existing operations in different parts of the world."
Air Arabia currently flies to nearly 90 destinations across the Middle East, North Africa, Asia and Europe.

Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/air-arabia-adds-new-muscat-flights-from-new-rak-hub-554117.html


----------



## billding

Why isnt Flydubai operating to Iran?

EmiratesA380 Cargolux already left due to this and Cathay Pacific dopping Pakistan from next month, both served KHI only.


----------



## AltinD

billding said:


> Why isnt Flydubai operating to Iran?


International sanctions?


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Not really...already Emirates flies .......may be FD take only those destination that Emirates couldn't reach or economical....!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Maybe they haven't negotiated the rights for FlyDubai. When they sign air agreements, they are usually mention the airlines that will fly the route. I could see loads of destinations in Iran that FlyDubai could fly to.


----------



## Face81

EK will deploy the A380 on the San Francisco and Houston routes from December, replacing the 777-300ERs currently used.

Also, rumour has it that EK is eyeing up Bucharest....


----------



## johnbgt

http://www.smh.com.au/business/avia...eats-to-feed-other-routes-20140623-3aokx.html


----------



## billding

So EK is considering the 787 just as was suspected.

With multiple Iranian carriers serving DXB surprised FZ is not part of the bilaterals.

Etihad rumored to start Sialkot, Pakistan in the next few months http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...ay/uaebusiness_May238.xml&section=uaebusiness

EK to file for damages for diverted Pakistan flight 



> LAHORE: The Emirates airline plans to file a suit over the damages caused to its reputation by the enforced diversion of its plane carrying Dr Tahirul Qadri on Monday.
> 
> Official sources told Dawn that the airline had told the Civil Aviation Authority that it had been upset by the diversion of its flight EK-612 Dubai-Islamabad to Lahore, causing a great deal of inconvenience to passengers on the plane and those waiting at the airport to fly to Dubai.
> 
> The plane was scheduled to reach Islamabad at 8am on Monday and return to Dubai at 9.30am after picking passengers.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Related: Plane diversion was Rafiq's idea
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> But the government did not allow the aircraft to land at Islamabad to foil Dr Qadri’s plan to go to Lahore by road to demonstrate his political strength.
> 
> “The Emirates pilots were shocked to receive the ‘order’ to take the plane to Lahore because there was no issue of weather or airport occupancy,” sources said.
> 
> Because of the diversion of the plane, it missed its scheduled departure to Dubai from Islamabad.
> 
> After it left for Islamabad in the evening, the Emirates administration informed the CAA that it intended to file for damages.
> 
> The sources said the airline was also considering to “blacklist” Dr Qadri.
> 
> “An airliner blacklists a person who puts the lives of other passengers in jeopardy or causes them inconvenience by his action,” a CAA official said.
> 
> The PIA blacklisted some 10 people for their behaviour leading to diversion of its flight from Manchester to Stansted Airport last year.
> 
> The official said he believed that the Emirates would not consider suspending its flight operation to Pakistan because it had good business here.
> 
> However, CAA spokesperson Abid Kaimkhani said he was not aware of any warning by the Emirates. “The airline might have contacted the local (Lahore-based) administration of the CAA. But I have no knowledge of it,” he said.
> 
> Published in Dawn, June 24th, 2014


----------



## billding

EK have suspended Peshawar after firing incident on PIA A310, Etihad and Air Arabia possinly too have stopped flying there.


----------



## killerk

*UPDATE 2-Etihad says agreed principal terms to buy 49 pct of Alitalia*

Wed Jun 25, 2014 7:14am EDT

* Two airlines plan to finalise deal as soon as possible

* Minister says decisive steps made in meeting with creditors

* Alitalia, unions to meet soon to discuss job cuts (Adds Italian transport minister, context)

By Stanley Carvalho

ABU DHABI, June 25 (Reuters) - Abu Dhabi's state-owned Etihad Airways said on Wednesday it had agreed principal terms and conditions to buy a 49 percent stake in Alitalia in a last-ditch attempt to save the loss-making Italian carrier.

Italy's flagship airline has made an annual profit only a few times in its 68-year history and received numerous state handouts before being privatised in 2008.

It was kept afloat by a government-engineered 500 million euro ($680 million) rescue package last year but risks having to ground its planes unless a deal can be struck with cash-rich Etihad to allow it to revamp its flight network.

The two airlines will now finalise the deal as soon as possible, subject to regulatory approvals, they said in a joint statement without elaborating on the terms of the deal.

Alitalia's board voted on June 13 to accept an offer by Etihad to invest in the airline, but did not give details.

Italy's transport minister Maurizio Lupi has said Etihad is prepared to invest up to 1.25 billion euros ($1.7 billion) over the next four years.

The two carriers have been in talks since December, but a deal had been elusive due to Italy's reluctance to bow to Etihad's conditions over job cuts of around 2,200 and a restructuring of the airline's debt.

But with Alitalia expected to run out of cash by August, sources have said the carrier, Italy's government - which considers the airline a strategic national asset - and trade unions have little choice but to accept a deal on Etihad's terms.

Lupi said on Wednesday that the two airlines had met with Alitalia's creditors, which include Italy's two largest banks Intesa Sanpaolo and UniCredit, on Tuesday, adding that "decisive steps forward" had been made.

"It's increasingly clear that this marriage should happen because it's obvious to all that we are dealing with a strong industrial investment that will offer our airline concrete growth prospects," the minister said in a statement.

"I'm confident that this operation will come to a good end."

He added that a meeting with unions and the labour minister would happen soon to discuss the question of layoffs.

Intesa Sanpaolo, which is a key Alitalia shareholder as well as a creditor, is convinced a deal on debt restructuring will be reached, hopefully by the end of July, the chairman of the bank's management board Gianmaria Gros Pietro said on Tuesday. Gros Pietro said July 31 was the date set by Etihad to conclude the deal.

Options under discussion include the banks writing off parts of the debt and converting the remainder into equity.

A union with Etihad could bring Alitalia the money it needs to invest in a new strategy focused on long-haul routes, after it has struggled to compete against low-cost airlines and high-speed trains on domestic and regional routes.

A stake in Alitalia, which offers access to Europe's fourth-largest travel market and flies 25 million passengers a year, would further Etihad's efforts to expand its reach in Europe after already taking strategic stakes in Air Berlin and Aer Lingus.

The Abu Dhabi carrier and its regional rivals have utilised their strategic global location and government support to draw passengers away from traditional hubs in Europe and Asia to the Middle East. ($1 = 0.7355 euros) (Writing by Agnieszka Flak; Editing by David Holmes and Susan Fenton)

Source: http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/25/etihad-alitalia-idUSL6N0P621420140625


----------



## AltinD

I don't know, I don't understand the appeal or the financial sense of it all


----------



## killerk

What do James Hogan, the boss of Abu Dhabi’s Etihad Airways, and Luis Suarez, the Uruguayan soccer star, have in common? 

- They have both taken a bite out of Italy.

Source: http://blogs.wsj.com/corporate-inte...s-etihad-takes-a-bite-out-of-italys-alitalia/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> I don't know, I don't understand the appeal or the financial sense of it all


I don't either. Just like Air Berlin, Alitalia is a carrier that is a failure. These airlines will not change with EY owning them and EY will just keep giving them more money.


----------



## m-man

EY is part of the picture.

There is: 

Sanad- SR Technics - Strata - ADAT - Turbine Services and Solutions Aerospace - Horizon Flight Academy. All owned by Abu Dhabi.

Those entities will supposedly get more business....

Its like the oil business. The real margins are in down streaming


----------



## m-man

In addition I think Abu Dhabi is belatedly funnelling more investments to the Aerospace industry. Specially after the $7bn Citi Bank saga in 2007.


----------



## AltinD

^^ You mean 'Citibank fraud' hno:


----------



## Elktest

next A380 for Emirates delivery flight

A380 Emirates A6-EEW von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## noir-dresses

Wondet what the pax count for DXB will be for May so we can get a better idea of the impact of the runway works?

From what l see Dubai Airpot doesn't have April's figure.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Wondet what the pax count for DXB will be for May so we can get a better idea of the impact of the runway works?
> 
> From what l see Dubai Airpot doesn't have April's figure.


DXB handled 6.16 million pax in April. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/27/emirates-airport-idUSL6N0OD2D920140527


----------



## Berliner01

> Traffic fell to 5.01m in May, as aircraft movements dropped by 26.6 percent to 22,856. Freight throughput declined by 13.3 percent to 182,028 tonnes, as most dedicated freighters shifted their operations to nearby Al Maktoum International Airport.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-airport-traffic-dips-on-runway-closures-556077.html


----------



## noir-dresses

This is amazing news for DXB by all means. Even though traffic movements dropped 26.6 percent passenger numbers only dropped 2.5 percent.

If DXB keeps up the passenger numbers for June, and July then it will over take LHR this year as the number on international airport in the world.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...weak-key-to-747-8-future-in-passenger-400464/

This article shows Boeing is working on a 748 varient which EK might purchase.


----------



## billding

Nobody discussing EK reconsdiering A350 order or the 787, was the one at a.net sufficient? told you they might go for 787 after getting rid of this order and are now appeasing Airbus by saying they may reconsider the order.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Doha to become Emirates’ best connected destination with 7 daily flights*










The extra flights to Doha are part of a 28 flight boost to the airline’s Middle East services whereby flights to Muscat will increase from two to three a day, Bahrain from three to four daily services and Kuwait will increase from five to six flights daily.

With the changes in place as of December 1, Emirates will offer 276 weekly flights to destinations across the Middle East out of its hub at Dubai International.

“This is a significant enhancement of our services in the region, giving our customers more choice and convenience”, said Shaikh Majid Al Mualla, Emirates’ Divisional Senior Vice-President, Commercial Operations Centre. “With seven flights a day going into Doha, nowhere else on the Emirates’ network will offer as many daily flights. This overtakes Bangkok and is ahead of Singapore and London Heathrow.”

“The extra frequencies will provide even more scope for customers to enjoy our award winning services, such as the “ice” in-flight entertainment system, loaded with up to 1,800 channels of movies, TV programmes, games and music, which can all be explored while savouring gourmet chef prepared cuisine,” Al Mualla added.

Apart from Doha, Muscat, Bahrain and Kuwait, the airline’s 276 weekly departures to destinations in the airline’s Gulf, Middle East and Iran region (GMEI) also cover Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Jordan, Lebanon and Yemen.


----------



## noir-dresses

If EK are witnessing a minor 2.5 percent fall in pax numbers while parking at least 20 airfrmes during the runway fix then that leads me to think they're profit numbets for the year will not be effected. If any thing they should make a nice profit.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Trial run of new Dubai airport terminal from August*



> Trial run of the fourth terminal (Concourse D) at the Dubai Airport, which will connect it to Terminal 1 through train, will begin from August.
> 
> Peter Moore, Head of Terminal Development at Dubai Airports, said: “Concourse D is taking shape with the majority of the roof and external glass façade that overlooks the airfield in place and the rail link infrastructure connecting Terminal 1 progressing well. By August, the first boarding gate will be available for training purposes and enable the trial programme to begin in earnest.”
> 
> The new terminal will be home to more than 100 airlines that fly to Dubai.
> 
> The terminal will increase Dubai International’s capacity to 90 million passengers a year upon opening next year.
> 
> Concourse D will be linked to a completely refurbished Terminal 1 by an elevated rail system, which will offer transfer times between the two facilities of less than two minutes. The 1.5km rail link will run from Concourse D, past the Cargo Mega Terminal and Emirates Flight Catering (EKFC) to Terminal 1.
> 
> According to Dubai Airports, about 3,500 employees and other stakeholder groups will undergo familarisation and training.
> 
> From August, the airport and operation readiness (ORAT) team at Dubai Airports, together with Dnata, the airlines and project managers DAEP, will begin initial basic trials, which will test the readiness of specific equipment and systems. These include the new rail link, boarding gates and transfer of passengers between Concourse D and the rest of the airport.
> 
> Dubai Airports said trials will become more complex by the end of the year and will eventually culminate in full passenger trials in which volunteers simulate the full operation of the new facility.
> 
> The trials will be used to identify any shortcomings or problem areas that need to be addressed before the new concourse opens its doors next year.



http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...port-terminal-from-august-2014-06-30-1.554785


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> This is amazing news for DXB by all means. Even though traffic movements dropped 26.6 percent passenger numbers only dropped 2.5 percent.
> 
> If DXB keeps up the passenger numbers for June, and July then it will over take LHR this year as the number on international airport in the world.


True, but LHR does really well in the summer months. July and August figures should be close to or over 7 million passengers at that airport. If DXB can handle 5 million passengers in June too though, then I think DXB can be No.1 this year.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> Nobody discussing EK reconsdiering A350 order or the 787, was the one at a.net sufficient? told you they might go for 787 after getting rid of this order and are now appeasing Airbus by saying they may reconsider the order.


I doubt they'll order the A350 since they just cancelled their order which they had at launch prices and are significantly lower. I could see them ordering the B787-10 though.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> True, but LHR does really well in the summer months. July and August figures should be close to or over 7 million passengers at that airport. If DXB can handle 5 million passengers in June too though, then I think DXB can be No.1 this year.


Look at the big picture LHR will do about 2 percent better than last year. DXB did a minimum of 10 percent better than last year in the first couple of months, and is only 2.5 percent lower during the runway works.

LHR beat out DXB last year for top international airport by the slimmest of margins.

Nineteen days to go and DXB is at full strength again. Like l said before the year started this will be the year DXB takes top international pax spot hands down.

More routes, increased capacity, more airframes arriving, and the 380 wing fix will be finished.

l also predict 2015 will be the year DXB over takes LHR for over all pax.


----------



## billding

Is Terminal one still retaining the exteriror look that it has since the 1970s.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad Airways plans more flights from Abu Dhabi to India From Tuesday,*

Etihad will operate two flights a day to Bangalore, Chennai and Kozhikode and from 1 October to Hyderabad

Mumbai: Etihad Airways PJSC, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, has announced a major service upgrade to Kochi, Bangalore, Chennai, Kozhikode and Hyderabad from Abu Dhabi. From Tuesday, Etihad will operate two flights a day to Bangalore, Chennai and Kozhikode and from 1 October to Hyderabad, to cater to the strong demand from business and leisure travellers, the airline said. It had introduced twice-a-day flights from Abu Dhabi to Kochi last month, and to Mumbai and New Delhi in November 2013. Etihad, which bought a 24% stake in Jet Airways (India) Ltd, said these steps support its long-term development plan in India. The airline will utilise new Airbus A320s, scheduled for delivery this year, to accommodate much of the increased frequencies, the airline said. “Kochi flights have also been upgraded with the recent introduction of new Airbus A321 aircraft, while overnight Delhi flights will be further enhanced with three-class Boeing 777 from 15 July,” Etihad said. In addition to the seven existing or planned twice-a-day services, Etihad operates daily flights to Ahmedabad, Thiruvananthapuram and most recently, Jaipur, where flights commenced in April 2014. James Hogan, president and chief executive officer of Etihad Airways, said India continues to play an important role in his airline’s growth plans and last year alone, more than 885,000 people flew on Etihad’s Indian services, a substantial increase of 20% over the previous year. “Subject to regulatory approvals, we will continue to expand our India operations and work with Jet Airways to accommodate strong growth and deliver much greater choice for travel to and from India,” Hogan said. Last month, Etihad Airways also announced a significant expansion of its codeshare agreement with Jet Airways, after the two airlines obtained regulatory approval for codesharing on 43 additional routes, bringing the total number of services in their codeshare agreement to 71.

Source: http://www.livemint.com/Companies/B...grade-of-Indian-services.html?utm_source=copy


----------



## AltinD

billding said:


> Is Terminal one still retaining the exteriror look that it has since the 1970s.


More or less yes.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK is going to recieve they're 50th A380 on the 9th of July.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Flydubai’s Business Lounge open for business*



> Dubai - flydubai today announced the opening of its Business Lounge, further enhancing its Business Class offering for passengers.
> 
> Conveniently located in the recently upgraded and expanded Terminal 2 at Dubai International Airport , flydubai 's Business Lounge occupies two levels and offers its Business Class passengers comfortable seating in a contemporary environment.
> 
> In the lounge, passengers can sit back and enjoy breakfast, lunch or dinner with a wide selection of food and beverages available 24 hours a day. Widescreen televisions keep passengers up to date with the latest news and complimentary wireless broadband ensures it is business as usual throughout their journey. A selection of daily newspapers and magazines available in the lounge provides plenty of reading material.
> 
> 
> 
> Commenting on the opening of the flydubai Business Lounge Ghaith Al Ghaith, Chief Executive Officer at flydubai , said: "We are pleased to announce the opening of the first flydubai Business Lounge which offers passengers greater comfort and convenience during their journey. Since the launch of Business Class in October 2013, the service is now available on flights to 52 of our destinations many of which previously did not offer such a service."
> 
> In addition Business Class passengers travelling to Dubai from across the flydubai network have access to a business class lounge before their flight.
> 
> 
> 
> The airline will also launch an executive shuttle bus service at Terminal 2, Dubai International Airport which will provide arriving passengers with comfortable transportation between the aircraft and the airport terminal.This convenient servicewill begin on Friday 18 July 2014.
> 
> flydubai launched Business Class in October 2013 based on feedback from its passengers. flydubai 's Business Class provides passengers with a priority service on the ground and a more personal flying experience in the air. Customers benefit from a priority check-in service and a dedicated 24-hour BusinessTeam to assist with bookings and attend to enquiries throughout their journey. On board, comfortable spacious seats made of Italian leather have a generous recline. flydubai 's award-winning inflight entertainment system, with over 1,000 hours of entertainment, is shown on a high-definition 12.1-inch touchscreen and a choice of internationally inspired menus and refreshments are served during the flight.



https://www.zawya.com/story/flydubais_Business_Lounge_open_for_business-ZAWYA20140706083231/


----------



## killerk

*Abu Dhabi’s Rotana Jet seeks clearance to resume Oman flights*

Shereen El Gazzar

July 6, 2014 Updated: July 6, 2014 18:42:00

Abu Dhabi’s Rotana Jet said it was seeking fresh approvals from Oman’s aviation authorities to resume flights to Muscat and Salalah, after the regulator stopped it from operating last month.

Late last month, Oman’s aviation regulator stopped Rotana Jet from flying because it “violated some operational regulations”.

Rotana Jet, which operates out of Al Bateen Executive Airport, said that it had been given a temporary permit to again operate flights to Oman.

“We have received all the approvals from Department of Transport Abu Dhabi which has been forwarded to the General Civil Aviation Authority of UAE to communicate with the civil aviation authority of Oman,” Rotana said. “Rotana Jet has conveyed the same to the Oman civil aviation and [is] waiting for their response.”

Rotana currently has eight passenger and cargo aircraft in its fleet.

Established in 2011, the airline started its international service in June 2013 with flights to Salalah, and later added Bahrain and Muscat routes. It flies four times a week to those destinations.

The carrier said in February that it was also planning to operate long-haul flights and expand its fleet. In April, it started flying to Colombo and Mattala in Sri Lanka, with three flights a week. It plans to increase the frequency to six flights a week in September. Rotana also said that flying to India was in “still the pipeline”.

In the UAE, Rotana flies to Sir Bani Yas Island, Dubai and Fujairah from the capital, and operates between Dubai and Sir Bani Yas. The airline is also looking at flying to Ras Al Khaimah but has no scheduled start date.

Nearly half of Rotana’s domestic passengers are business executives, a quarter are tourists and the rest daily commuters.

*About 75 per cent of Rotana’s seats are occupied on domestic flights, rising to 80 per cent for international flights, the airline said.*

The number of aircraft visiting Al Bateen Executive Airport jumped by almost a fifth last year.

[email protected]

Source: http://www.thenational.ae/business/...na-jet-seeks-clearance-to-resume-oman-flights


----------



## noir-dresses

It's official FlyDubai will start Zagreb, Croatia service two times a week starting 16th of December 2014. Third weekly flight will also be added depending on demand.


----------



## Elktest

today 50th delivery for Emirates A380


A380 Emirates A6-EEX von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEX von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEX von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEX von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEX von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


A380 Emirates A6-EEX von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## killerk

^^ Today??? I thought "today" was going to be a holiday in Germany!! :lol:


----------



## Emarati2009

killerk said:


> ^^ Today??? I thought "today" was going to be a holiday in Germany!! :lol:


On the way now to DXB


----------



## killerk

A semi-final World cup with a 7-1 score yesterday and you guys are actually working today!!! I can't believe it!!


----------



## Elktest

the delivery was in late in the evening, but today I have free no works
my privat Emirates fleet 1:200, 1:250 and 1:400

A380 Emirates models von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## siamu maharaj

That :250 looks a bit wrong.


----------



## Slimbo

http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/etihad-announces-six-new-routes-for-first-half-of-2015



> Etihad Airways will add six new destinations in Europe, Asia, and Africa during first half of 2015, taking its total number of routes to 107.
> 
> In a press statement, Etihad said it will launch daily flights to Kolkata in India, Entebbe in Uganda, Edinburgh in Scotland, and Madrid in Spain.
> 
> The Abu-Dhabi carrier will also fly four times a week to Hong Kong and three times a week to Algiers.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

in my modest opinion i think Etihad will add 40+ destinations by 2017


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates Takes Delivery Of 50th A380*



> Emirates has received its 50th A380 aircraft, which is due to enter service early August.
> 
> As the largest operator of the double-decker aircraft and B777s, the latest delivery swells the airline’s widebody fleet to 224 aircraft, and 90 more A380s on the airline’s order books.
> 
> Sir Tim Clark, President of Emirates Airline, said its A380s have generated strong customer interest and high seat factors “wherever we’ve deployed the aircraft” and they currently fly to 27 airports.
> 
> “The A380 has helped us serve customer demand on trunk routes, operate more efficiently at slot-constrained airports, and also introduce new concepts on-board that have redefined the flying experience,” he said. “Moving forward, we will see quite a ramp up in the delivery programme and by late 2017 we will have around 90 A380s in our fleet to support existing and new A380 routes.”
> 
> Next week the A380 will fly to Kuwait – making it among the shortest A380 flight globally – but it isn’t averse to criss-crossing continents and its 16-hour Dubai-Los Angeles route is the world’s longest A380 service. Mumbai will also come into the network this month (July 23).
> 
> By the end of this year, the number of destinations served by an Emirates A380 will increase to 33, with Frankfurt (September 1), Dallas (October 1), San Francisco (December 1) and Houston (December 3) coming on stream.
> 
> To date, the airline’s fleet of A380 aircraft has carried 27.5 million revenue passengers, made over 68,800 trips and covered more than 405 million kilometres. The airline currently has over 10,000 cabin crew and 900 flight deck crew specially trained to operate its growing A380 fleet.



http://gulfbusiness.com/2014/07/emirates-takes-delivery-50th-a380/#.U76S4V5WHIU


----------



## Emarati2009

*Etihad Airways to launch six new routes in first half of 2015*



> Etihad Airways is to launch six new routes in the first half of 2015, the company today announced.
> 
> Daily flights will commence to the European capitals of Madrid (Spain) and Edinburgh (Scotland) next year, together with Kolkata (India) and Entebbe (Uganda).
> 
> The airline will also operate four flights a week to Hong Kong, and three flights a week to Algeria’s largest city, Algiers.
> 
> In addition, Etihad Airways’ existing daily flights to Brisbane (Australia), currently operated via Singapore, will become a direct service from June 2015, offering the first non-stop connection between the city and Abu Dhabi. The route will be operated using a three-class Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner with the airline’s brand new First Suite, Business Studio and Economy Smart Seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further service upgrades in June 2015 include the introduction of a three-class Airbus A330-300 aircraft on daily flights to Singapore, and a three-class Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner on daytime flights to Moscow, marking the debut of First Class cabins on both of the existing routes.
> 
> James Hogan, President and Chief Executive Officer of Etihad Airways, said: “Our global network development in the first half of 2015 supports a long-term vision to provide travellers with an extensive range of destinations and connections over Etihad Airways’ Abu Dhabi hub. These new destinations have been selected to expand our coverage and strengthen our customer proposition in the strategically important markets of Europe, Asia and Africa.
> 
> “The expansion will also create new opportunities to enhance our codeshare agreements and align operations with key airline partners, such as Virgin Australia, Jet Airways, Air Seychelles, Air Europa and Kenya Airways. Between Abu Dhabi and Hong Kong, for instance, our four weekly flights will combine with Air Seychelles’ three weekly flights to provide a daily frequency.”
> 
> Etihad Airways’ global passenger and cargo network will increase to 107 destinations following the route expansion in the first half of 2015. The total includes five new routes already launched this year to Medina, Jaipur, Zurich, Los Angeles and Yerevan, together with four upcoming services to Perth, Rome, Phuket and Dallas, which commence over the remainder of 2014.



http://www.arabianbusiness.com/etih...-new-routes-in-first-half-of-2015-557430.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Elktest said:


> the delivery was in late in the evening, but today I have free no works
> my privat Emirates fleet 1:200, 1:250 and 1:400
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/xfwspotter/14428299197/
> A380 Emirates models von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


I have the 1:250 and 1:400 model.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad to link Delhi, San Francisco via Abu Dhabi on planes leased from Jet Airways*

Saurabh Sinha,TNN | Jul 14, 2014, 08.12 PM IST

NEW DELHI: A Boeing 777-300 extended range taken on lease from partner Jet Airways will be used by Etihad to connect Delhi top San Francisco via Abu Dhabi from November 18, 2014. 

Etihad president and CEO James Hogan said: "Etihad is renowned for its growing global flight network which provides an important link to Indian communities around the world, especially those living in the United States. This new service will benefit business and leisure passengers flying from New Delhi to San Francisco as the flight schedule will offer the most convenient transfer times." 

Etihad estimates San Francisco will be one of its most popular destinations from Delhi due to the Bay Area's significant Indian community, which currently stands at more than 250,000, and is the second largest in the United States. 

The leased aircraft from jet has been reconfigured to carry 346 passengers — eight in first class, 30 in business and 308 in economy. San Francisco is the latest addition to Etihad's US network. The airline currently offers double-daily flights to New York and daily flights to Los Angeles, Chicago and Washington.

Source: http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...anes-leased-from-Jet/articleshow/38381241.cms


----------



## killerk

^^ Etihad is getting aggressive with respect to the India market!!

As for the US, of the metro areas (Combined metropolitan statistical areas) with population more than 6 million, they have Boston, Philadelphia, Houston, Miami and Atlanta (in descending order of population) left!!

Houston has the biggest Asian/Middle East market of them in terms of population diversity and being the American bi-continental HQ for oil and gas industry but is served by 2 Middle east carriers already. 

Atlanta is not served any of the 3 (but Delta flies from there to Dubai) and would be best market at present if Delta ever lets them. 

The other 3 areas are served by atleast 1 of the MEB3 airline companies....


----------



## johnbgt

Is Emirates still trying to gain additional access to Canada??


----------



## Face81

Awesome new time lapse of Concourse B by Vanity Fair


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Nothing is seen...reload it......


----------



## metroreporter

Here's a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udBzP7ILihE


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

johnbgt said:


> Is Emirates still trying to gain additional access to Canada??


They've been trying for a while but nothing has been announced yet. I remember reading somewhere that they are interested in increasing Toronto flights and starting Vancouver. Lufthansa and British Airways are doing quite well in Vancouver so EK must been keen to get some of the customers over there.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Every time for new destination Emirates toil hard to get access ...when they get it .....Etihad and Qatar get it then easily.....!


----------



## stephendavion

The United Arab Emirates (UAE) is planning launch an unmanned mission to Mars by 2021, marking the entry of the Arab world into space exploration. In addition, a new UAE Space Agency will be built to manage the country's growing space technology sector and to deal with the unmanned Mars mission.

*Source:*


----------



## killerk

^^saffron chum chum!!!  I had to google to realize what that was!!


----------



## killerk

*Alitalia joins Etihad’s constellation of equity partners*

From winter 2014, Alitalia will increase frequency between Rome Fiumicino and Abu Dhabi from 5X-weekly to daily and start a new daily service between Milan Malpensa and the emirate. Etihad already operates daily services on these routes.

From next summer, direct flights to Abu Dhabi will also begin from several other Italian cities, including Venice, Catania and Bologna......

Source: http://atwonline.com/finance-data/alitalia-joins-etihad-s-constellation-equity-partners


----------



## killerk

*Cebu Pacific is now looking to add Sharjah on a permanent basis to leverage the connection opportunities with Air Arabia*

Air Arabia partnership is key to potential Cebu Pacific Sharjah service

Cebu Pacific does not want to rely significantly on inbound tourism although in markets such as Australia inbound traffic is being pursued (along with transit traffic) to help make the market viable. Sharjah is a more traditional Cebu Pacific market as it will cater to Filipino workers with the added benefit of being an LCC hub, enabling connections to destinations throughout the Middle East (as well as parts of Eastern Europe, Central Asia and Africa) which have Filipino populations but may not be large enough to support non-stop service.

Air Arabia’s Sharjah hub currently consists of almost 1,000 weekly flights to about 60 destinations. Air Arabia currently accounts for an overwhelming 83% of total capacity at Sharjah, according to CAPA and OAG data. In terms of seat capacity Air Arabia’s Sharjah hub is about four times the size of Jazeera’s Kuwait hub and about double the size of flynas’ hubs in Riyadh and Jeddah.

The Dubai hub of the Middle East’s other main LCC, flydubai, is about 50% larger than Air Arabia’s Sharjah hub. But a Cebu Pacific-flydubai relationship is unlikely given flydubai’s ties to Emirates, which competes against Cebu Pacific in the Manila-Dubai market. Emirates is also a large one-stop carrier in other Manila-Middle East markets (such as Kuwait and Saudi Arabia) that Cebu Pacific is now preparing to enter.

*Mr Reyes said Cebu Pacific is now looking to add Sharjah on a permanent basis to leverage the connection opportunities with Air Arabia as it was pleasantly surprised by the transit traffic generated during its time in Sharjah.* Air Arabia in particular promoted connections to Manila from the Saudi Arabian cities of Dammam, Riyadh, Gassim and Hail with one-way through fares starting at SAR1250 (USD333) including checked bags and a meal...

Source: http://centreforaviation.com/analys...-begins-as-five-destinations-are-added-182260


----------



## billding

WOW! Flydubai finally entered Iran last week that was quick.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/flydubai-launches-flights-to-iran-1.1366728


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> WOW! Flydubai finally entered Iran last week that was quick.
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/flydubai-launches-flights-to-iran-1.1366728


They probably have stopped flights to some Iraq destinations so they had extra aircraft available.


----------



## killerk

*Air Arabia to connect Chittagong next month (from RAK)*

The carrier to run three flights a week
Star Business Report

Air Arabia has announced it will start flights to Chittagong next month from its new hub in Ras Al Khaimah in the UAE, strengthening its connectivity with Bangladesh.

The Sharjah-based low-cost carrier will run three flights a week from in Ras Al Khaimah from September 2, the airline said in a statement on Saturday.

Chittagong, the country's second-largest city with a population of over 6.5 million, becomes the 98th destination serviced by Air Arabia worldwide and second in Bangladesh after Dhaka.

The airline currently runs 14 flights to Dhaka a week.

Adel Ali, group chief executive officer of Air Arabia, said: "As we close in on our 100th destination worldwide, it is fitting that we are strengthening our connectivity with a market that possesses such strong growth potential for both tourism and business.”

He said the ever growing appeal of the airline's flights, underpinned by its core value of making flying affordable for everyone, is why Air Arabia is considered the airline of choice for thousands of passengers who travel between Bangladesh and the UAE every month.

In the first half of 2014, Air Arabia opened its second hub in the UAE and fourth worldwide at Ras Al Khaimah International Airport following a long-term strategic partnership with Ras Al Khaimah Department of Civil Aviation.

Source: http://www.thedailystar.net/air-arabia-to-connect-chittagong-next-month-37545


----------



## billding

Flydubai might fly to Kigali according to a Rawandan newspaper.


----------



## Shad

*Etihad alliance stands to benefit from ban on Emirates flying Milan-New York*



> A potential ban stopping Emirates Airline flying between Milan and New York opens up a lucrative gap for Etihad’s new equity alliance partner Alitalia to fill with the launch of more long-haul flights to the US, analysts said.
> 
> Emirates awaits a final judgement on the operation of its Milan-JFK route before the end of this year, after the Rome-based Lazio Regional Administration Court moved to block the route in April.


Source


----------



## gerald.d

http://www.dubai360.com


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Emirates to see a drop in revenue after axing routes
*
Dubai: Emirates is likely facing a dent to its revenue this year after axing a number of routes because of imposing safety threats. But analysts say the airline should be able to mitigate the losses.

The airline has suspended services to Kiev, Ukraine, and Arbil, Iraq, while also announcing it will soon avoid flying over parts of Iraqi airspace in the wake of an increasing threat posed by rising instability in the two countries. The suspension of Ukrainian services was an immediate reaction to the shooting down of Malaysia Airlines flight MH17 over eastern Ukraine last month.

“Many natural routes for a carrier located in the Gulf will require re-routing and extra time. That is costly, particularly if avoiding Iraq on flights to Europe [as this] requires an additional 45 minutes per flight. That’s about a 10 per cent increase in distance and about 5 per cent more fuel,” said US-based analyst Ernest Arvai, chief executive of The Arvai Group, in an email.
Emirates is already facing a Dh1 billion dent in revenue due to the 80-day capacity reducing runway closure at Dubai International Airport that ended last month.

In recent months, Emirates has also suspended and re-launched services to Peshawar and Karachi in Pakistan due to terrorist attacks at the airport.
“The recent announcements by Emirates to avoid war zones is generally viewed as wise, and placing safety first...Emirates, as an industry leader, is setting an example for others to follow,” Arvai said.

The Dubai-based carrier has also suspended services to Conakry, Guinea, following the outbreak of the Ebola virus in West Africa.
Emirates, which carried more than 43 millions passengers last year, is trying to avoid the spread of the virus through its network. The 2002-2003 spread of severe acute respiratory syndrome (Sars) was linked to air travel.
“The cessation of services due to war zones and Ebola fears will negatively impact Emirates’ bottom line, as it will need to cut back existing services that were established and profitable. This will likely cause Emirates to move forward its timetable for the introduction of new services, or increase flights to adjacent countries with safe airports as the alternative for passengers travelling into war zones,” Arvai said.

Emirates did not respond to questions about the revenue impact of route suspensions.
“While there is a cost to [suspending services], it provides significant comfort to passengers, and their families, that Emirates will keep them safe, an airline’s first priority,” Arvai said.
But the airline will be buoyant on its network of around 140 destinations (including suspended routes) delivering an expected revenue of Dh90 billion in the 2014/2015 financial, analyst say. Emirates’ financial year is from April 1 to March 31.

“The route suspensions will have an effect, but Emirates’ network is so broad that it can shuffle around capacity reasonably easily to minimise the problems,” said Australia-based senior aviation analyst Simon Elsegood at Capa — Centre for Aviation.

An accident, in any form, can be disastrous for an airline, since the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines flight MH370, passenger numbers have considerably dropped at the already unprofitable Malaysian airline. The Malaysian government is now looking to rescue its national carrier through privatisation following the second disaster, MH17, this year.
Emirates is also cutting capacity on the Dubai-Perth route by replacing a Boeing 777-300ER with a smaller 777-200LR between October and March. The smaller plane equates to around 100 less economy seats each way. Emirates has cited the need to redeploy the larger aircraft on its expanding network for the capacity change.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-to-see-a-drop-in-revenue-after-axing-routes-1.1372403


----------



## metroreporter

A time-lapse video documenting the construction of Emirates' 50th A380: http://youtu.be/ApKBQn9T60s


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Emirates boosts flights into Casablanca, Morocco*

Emirates will step up services to Morocco with a second daily flight, boosting the service to 14 weekly flights beginning September 1st, 2014.

From October 26th, Emirates will upgrade this additional daily from an Airbus A340-500 to a Boeing 777-300ER, which means both daily services will be served by Boeing 777s.

The additional flight, coupled with an aircraft upgrade, will increase Emirates’ weekly passenger capacity to Morocco by 100 per cent, representing an extra 2,520 seats per week in each direction.

“By providing an extra daily frequency and upgrading the aircraft, we are responding to the strong demand for additional capacity.

“The strengthened service will foster new business and tourism ties to one of our key destinations within Africa and open up a wealth of choice for passengers travelling from Casablanca to Dubai.

“The increased frequency will give our customers greater flexibility in their travel plans allowing them to connect seamlessly to other flights on Emirates’ global network of over 140 destinations that spans six continents.” said Adil Al Ghaith, Emirates vice president commercial operations for Northern and Western Africa.

Emirates’ new capacity initiatives are expected to increase the momentum for Morocco’s import and export industry.

Emirates SkyCargo will have a daily belly-hold capacity of 46 tonnes in each direction, ensuring businesses benefit from the additional 322 tonnes of weekly capacity on the route.

Key exports from Morocco include electrical components, mineral, chemical and agricultural products and garments while some of the main imports are petroleum products, automobiles and wheat.

In the last 12 years, since the route launch in 2002, Emirates has carried over 1.6 million passengers between Dubai and Casablanca, helping Morocco to tap into key tourism markets and trade destinations such as Japan, China, Australia and Southeast Asia. 

Emirates currently employs 750 Moroccans across the group, including over 320 cabin crew based at its home in Dubai.

The new service flight EK753 will depart Dubai every day at 14:55 and arrive in Casablanca at 20:25.

The return flight EK754 will leave Casablanca at 22:00s, arriving in Casablanca at 08:55 the following morning.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Emirates to launch A380 flights to Mumbai in July*

Dubai-based Emirates Airline will commence daily A380 flights to Mumbai from July 21. The airline, the largest A380 operator in the world will be the second carrier to fly the superjumbo to Mumbai.

Singapore Airlines is scheduled to launch A380 flights to Mumbai and Delhi from Friday onwards.

"Emirates flights EK 500 and EK 501 between Dubai and Mumbai will be up-scaled to a three-class A380 aircraft, representing with a capacity increase of 2,127 seats per week in each direction," said the airline in a release issued on Wednesday. A combined total of 3,779 one-way weekly seats will be deployed on the Mumbai, Delhi, and Hyderabad routes through these aircraft upgrades. This follows the recent bilateral discussions between the governments of Dubai and India, which provided a phased increase of 11,000 seats for Dubai carriers.


----------



## billding

Etihad interested in taking remaining three Air India 77L but this time on lease.

http://www.livemint.com/Companies/L...ihad-may-take-more-planes-from-Air-India.html



EmiratesAirline380 said:


> They probably have stopped flights to some Iraq destinations so they had extra aircraft available.


Yes Erbil and Sulaymaniah.


----------



## killerk

^^Maybe they will use them to fly to Houston  ......


----------



## firoz bharmal

*A380 Flight Simulator at Dubai Mall*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8VqeZ_eA7ik


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Airport Passenger Traffic Slips 2.9% In July On Runway Work*

Dubai International cut back flights by about 26 per cent for 80 days from May 1 as both its runways were upgraded.

By Reuters 

Passenger traffic through Dubai’s main airport dropped 2.9 per cent from a year earlier to 5.16 million people in July, as construction work temporarily reduced its capacity, operator Dubai Airports said on Sunday.

Dubai International, one of the world’s busiest airports, cut back flights by about 26 per cent for a period of 80 days from May 1 as both its runways were in turn refurbished and upgraded. Normal service resumed on July 21.

Passenger numbers rose 4.9 per cent to 39.83 million people in the first seven months of the year.

Cargo volume in July dropped 10.7 per cent to 184,720 tonnes, while in the first seven months, volume totalled 1.37 million tonnes, down 3.1 per cent. All dedicated freighter services moved permanently to Al Maktoum International, Dubai’s other major airport, by May 1.


http://gulfbusiness.com/2014/08/dub...ffic-slips-2-9-july-runway-work/#.VAQ-iv5OWHs


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Frankfurt becomes Emirates 30th A380 destination*


----------



## KWI

01.09.2014 г


















16.09.2014 in Almaty will make its first flight FlyDubai


----------



## firoz bharmal

MUMBAI: Budget carrier SpiceJet today said it will resume flights to Dubai, from Mumbai and Madurai, from July 21.

These services, launched in June 2012 and November 2013 respectively, were suspended in May on account of the runway refurbishment at Dubai International Airport, SpiceJet said in a statement here.

The 80-day refurbishment work is completing as per the schedule, so SpiceJet is now resuming its flights, it said. With the resumption of these services SpiceJet will be providing connectivity from five Indian cities to Dubai, the other cities being Ahmedabad, Delhi, and Kochi.

SpiceJet also operates to Muscat and Sharjah in the region.

The airline has offered promotional fares on these new flights for bookings made till July 10 for travel between July 21 and July 31, the statement said. While for the Mumbai-Dubai flight, the all-inclusive promotional fares start at Rs 5,499, for Madurai-Dubai flight the special fares are pegged at Rs 5,999.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Face81 said:


> The A380 was available to both of them at the same time.
> 
> In any case, the new EY livery is still terrible!!!


Its such a shame cause I loved their last livery.


----------



## noir-dresses

I'm starting to like the livery.


----------



## monderk

how could they approved that kind of design? :bash:

Looks like an LCC carrier...:bash:

no UAE identity at all...hno: 

the old livery is better...:nuts:


----------



## noir-dresses

EK received they're 53rd A380 today registration number A6-EOA.


----------



## Emarati2009

*B787-9 - Etihad Airways*


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## EmiratesAirline380

The livery on the 787 looks nicer than on the A380.


----------



## Face81

Incredible!! :cheers:










Image courtesy of Dubai Airports Facebook page


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Is that a recent picture of DXB? Cause the runways look brand new so I'm guessing it was taken after the runway works were completed.


----------



## billding

Glad EY got rid of their ministry of transportation livery and now look like an international airline promoting the global culture they have, as for my comment on Emirates livery yes so the discussion id about Etihad but one can comment on Emirates too.


----------



## killerk

^^ Ministry of Transportation livery LOL....I always used to think about the too formal livery but you perfectly put it in words!!


----------



## billding

China Southern have relinked DXB with Urumqi after almost ten years hiatus, four times weekly with 738, they had previously operated for a year or so once weekly with 757.

They had also served SHJ with 757 and 737-700, the latter continuing onto Jeddah.


----------



## billding

killerk said:


> ^^ Ministry of Transportation livery LOL....I always used to think about the too formal livery but you perfectly put it in words!!


Honestly I picked it up from elsewhere myself, the other person referred to it as "Department of Transport Livery" but yes that is what I thought about it as well all these years, now its like a luxury brand, what a change.


----------



## killerk

Air Asia is looking to set up a hub/subsidiary at DWC.....I'll be really surprised if Dubai Govt. allows it, with Fly Dubai's expansion plans and all that!! Maybe they might be able to start off with an Air Asia X flight to KL...

Many years back when Jazeera Airways wanted to make Dubai its hub, the latter went ahead and started Fly Dubai instead!!

http://profit.ndtv.com/news/corpora...-considers-flying-into-dubai-group-ceo-673833


----------



## noir-dresses

US legacy airlines to push govt to re-look open skies


Delta Air Lines, American Airlines and United Airlines are planning to urge the US government to re-evaluate its approach towards open skies agreements with other countries, amidst increased worry over competition from Middle Eastern carriers.

Sources tell Flightglobal that chief executives from the three airlines had initially scheduled a meeting with senior White House officials, including Transportation Secretary Anthony Foxx, during the week of 6 October, but postponed the meeting earlier this week.

The US Department of Transportation (DOT) confirms to Flightglobal that the meeting was postponed.

It is not immediately clear why the meeting was put off, but sources tell Flightglobal that the airlines' decision was linked to ongoing US-led airstrikes against extremist group Islamic State (ISIS). The USA is being aided in its military operations by several Middle Eastern nations, including the United Arab Emirates and Qatar, which own the fast-growing Gulf carriers that the three US airlines have voiced concerns about.

Delta, American and United all decline to comment on the meeting when contacted by Flightglobal. A DOT spokesperson refers follow-up questions to Delta, identifying the Atlanta-based carrier as the airline which set up the meeting.

The Gulf carriers - specifically Emirates, Qatar Airways and Etihad - have drawn the increased ire of the US and European airline industry in recent years, as they have rapidly expanded their networks and ordered hundreds of new widebody aircraft. Delta's chief executive Richard Anderson, in particular, has been especially vocal.

"A number of those [Middle Eastern] carriers are not airlines, they're governments," he said at the Global Business Travel Association (GBTA) convention in Los Angeles in July, adding that the Middle Eastern carriers have "huge subsidies and huge structural advantages".

"Broadly, we're in favour of open skies agreements but we're also in favour of fair skies agreements," Anderson said then. "While we certainly respect their right to operate, at least it needs to be on [a] fair and level basis."

Anderson's counterparts at American and United have also raised concerns about competition from Gulf carriers. American chief executive Doug Parker tells reporters at an event in Washington DC today: "You have to watch them closely and understand that they're a force to be reckoned with in the future if they keep expanding at those kind of rates."

United chief executive Jeff Smisek said at the GBTA convention in July that Middle Eastern carriers have a "huge advantage" compared to US airlines. "They're state subsidised, they're state controlled and they're viewed as an arm of the state itself for tourism, travel and trade.... Our government, and you've heard me say before, views us as an ATM machine or a piggy bank."

The Gulf carriers have repeatedly fired back at criticism from their US and European rivals, accusing them of being protectionist.

The bid by the three US carriers to seek a meeting with White House officials comes as US airlines appear to grow increasingly frustrated with the US government's polices in the aviation sector. US carriers have long called for a national airline policy that will benefit the country's airline industry, which they believe is overtaxed and over-regulated. DOT airline consumer protection regulations that have been rolled out in recent years have only contributed to the airlines' ire.

It is not immediately clear when the three US carriers will meet with senior White House officials in the near future, but sources tell Flightglobal it is only a matter of time before the airlines seek to make their views heard.

The carriers are likely to find some support in the Air Line Pilots Association (ALPA), which has called on the US government to account for "unfair state-created competitive advantages" in air services agreements with other countries.

ALPA president Lee Moak says in a statement issued to Flightglobal: "Let's ensure that for our existing and future air transport agreements, when foreign governments fuel their airlines with billions of dollars in subsidies and other unfair government support, we have a process in our agreements that allows our carriers and their workers to challenge these subsidies."

Airline trade association Airlines for America (A4A) declines to comment on the postponed meeting when contacted by Flightglobal. An A4A spokesperson says it will not be appropriate for the association to comment on a meeting it was not part of. Delta, American and United are A4A members.

Any effort by US carriers to lobby authorities to re-look at the country's open skies agreements will likely draw opposition from several industry groups. Observers have pointed out that US carriers could likely face retaliatory measures in serving other countries if the US government was to curtail open skies.

The chairman of advocacy group Business Travel Coalition Kevin Mitchell says: "To persuade the White House and DOT to change the rules now after the open skies agreements have been negotiated - it's an outrageous ploy."

With additional reporting by Edward Russell

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...es-to-push-govt-to-re-look-open-skies-404458/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

That't not good. I hope the ME3 won't be affected by that. EK, EY. and QR hurt the European airlines much more than the American ones.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Either the will asked for code share or ransom amount ....nothing else...!...


----------



## billding

killerk said:


> Many years back when Jazeera Airways wanted to make Dubai its hub, the latter went ahead and started Fly Dubai instead!!


Jazeera did hub at DXB for a few years.


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> Jazeera did hub at DXB for a few years.


Few months I guess...maybe around 6-8!! One week they announced they were going to leave Dubai (keeping only the Kuwait Dubai flight) and the same week Dubai announced FlyDubai!!


----------



## killerk

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Either the will asked for code share or ransom amount ....nothing else...!...


Good...Now Etihad will buy a "struggling" US carrier!!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> Few months I guess...maybe around 6-8!! One week they announced they were going to leave Dubai (keeping only the Kuwait Dubai flight) and the same week Dubai announced FlyDubai!!


Yeah, they were beginning to operate too many sixth freedom flights from DXB, so the Government of Dubai told them to leave. I think that hurt the airline significantly but looks like they are doing okay now since they have had no local competition in their home market.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Fly Dubai Adds 3 European Destinations : Sofia-Bulgaria- Prague- Czech Rep- Bratislava-Slovakia) all start in December this year


----------



## billding

Singapore Airlines cargo are flying to AUH now according to airlineroute.

1 weekly Singapore – Abu Dhabi – London Heathrow – Copenhagen – Sharjah – Singapore
1 weekly Singapore – Chennai – Abu Dhabi – Amsterdam – Copenhagen – Sharjah – Singapore


----------



## Slimbo

http://www.ch-aviation.com/portal/n...t-confirms-emirates-interest-in-barcelona-hub



> Emirates (EK, Dubai Int'l) is interested in using Barcelona El Prat as an intermediate hub for onward flights to the Americas. Spain's Preferente newspaper says the Catalonian government has confirmed the Emiratis' interest but has not given any time frames for the development.
> 
> Earlier this year, Emirates' country general manager, Fernando Suárez de Góngora, said the proposal would make sense and has strong potential but would depend on the United Arab Emirates securing 5th Freedom traffic rights during its Bilateral Air Services Agreement negotiations with Spain.


----------



## billding

Air Arabia start three new destinations

Abadan from 15th October
Al Jouf from 25th October 
Tbilisi from 28th October


----------



## firoz bharmal

billding said:


> Air Arabia start three new destinations
> 
> Abadan from 15th October
> Al Jouf from 25th October
> Tbilisi from 28th October


Abadan,Iran and Al Jouf,KSA is rarest destinations......courageous efforts....! ....with population under 0.5 Million....!


----------



## Skyprince

How about secondary Japanese cities like Kagoshima, Niigata ?

Will be exciting to see Dubai- Kagoshima , Dubai- Aomori, etc in near future.


----------



## noir-dresses

I took this pic when leaving DXB about three weeks ago. It's not very clear, but you can notice Concourse D is nearing completion.


----------



## billding

Air Arabia starting two more routes in Russia, with Samara resuming and Krasnodar new, both from 25th October.

Lufthansa leaving AUH from April.

Any update of EY fleet repaint, when do aircraft in service start getting the new look?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> Air Arabia starting two more routes in Russia, with Samara resuming and Krasnodar new, both from 25th October.
> 
> Lufthansa leaving AUH from April.
> 
> Any update of EY fleet repaint, when do aircraft in service start getting the new look?


Wow, that's surprising about LH leaving. Everybody is leaving AUH. Every time I flew LH from AUH, the flight was mostly empty so I always wondered how the route could be profitable.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Skyprince said:


> How about secondary Japanese cities like Kagoshima, Niigata ?
> 
> Will be exciting to see Dubai- Kagoshima , Dubai- Aomori, etc in near future.


It depends on the bi-laterals. I don't think EK can add more Japanese destinations right now.


----------



## billding

Air Serbia will fly on behalf of Etihad to Muscat on select flights using A319 from 26th October, also EY are expected transfer Belgrade route to them as well.

DXB based charter airline Eastern Skyjets has shut down.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Etihad cabin crew undergo training at Savoy Hotel to become the world's first FLYING BUTLERS in airline's £12,500 VIP suite*



> Three British cabin crew managers are set to become the aviation world’s first flying butlers when Etihad Airways' The Residence takes to the skies in December.
> 
> Richard Burrows from Manchester, Eren Wirizlay from Telford and Georgina Henderson from Southport are part of a handpicked team of 13 to complete a specially tailored training course in London led by the Savoy Hotel’s Head Butler.
> 
> The flying butlers will look after VIP guests booked in Etihad Airways’ new three-room cabin, which costs a staggering £12,500 per flight.
> 
> A series of master classes focused on etiquette and protocol, valet skills and concierge services, to boost the cabin crew’s existing high level customer service experience.
> 
> The five-star hotel's head butler Sean Davoren says: 'They all now possess the skills required to provide the highest standard of hospitality for the airline's premium customers, by blending the discretion of a traditional English butler with the efficiency of a 21st century personal assistant.'
> 
> The newly qualified flying butlers, who all currently work as in-flight chefs or food and beverage managers on board Etihad Airways’ long-haul fleet of aircraft, were given the special training at the London School of Hospitality and Tourism at the University of West London, as well as on-the-job training at the Savoy Hotel.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...lying-butlers-airline-s-12-500-vip-suite.html


----------



## Emarati2009

*Fly Emirates for best in-flight food*



> According to Saveur , the quality of the food served by the airline is dazzling" and "a pleasure", News.com.au reported.
> 
> The magazine said that the seven-course meals are served on Royal Doulton fine bone china, alongside an extensive range of vintage wines is exquisite, while award-winning chefs create menus that are healthy and delicious. Dining in this kind of impeccable luxury is comparable to dining in any gourmet restaurant or five-star hotel.
> 
> The culinary highlights include Iranian caviar with sour cream and blinis, and lamb noisette with roasted vegetables and creamy mashed potatoes, champagne or traditional Arabic meze and cocktails with chocolate ganache for desert.



http://www.abplive.in/lifestyle/201...Emirates-for-best-in-flight-food#.VEM5OVfU7VQ


----------



## siamu maharaj

Don't know about food but you get proper silverware instead of plastic. So that's nice.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Tbilisi is Air Arabia’s 100th destination*

Air Arabia will fly twice weekly to Tbilisi from its primary Sharjah International Airport hub on Tuesdays and Fridays at 1:00pm, arriving at Tbilisi International Airport at 4:30pm that afternoon.


ir Arabia, the Middle East and North Africa’s first and largest low-cost carrier, on Saturday announced that it will begin regular direct services to Tbilisi, Georgia, from October 28.

Tbilisi is Air Arabia’s 100th global destination.

Air Arabia will fly twice weekly to Tbilisi from its primary Sharjah International Airport hub on Tuesdays and Fridays at 1:00pm, arriving at Tbilisi International Airport at 4:30pm that afternoon. Return flights will depart Tbilisi on the same days at 5:10pm and arrive in Sharjah at 8:20pm.

“The beautiful city of Tbilisi is a tremendous addition to the Air Arabia network and we are confident the route will prove to be highly popular with leisure and business travellers alike,” said Adel Ali, group chief executive officer of Air Arabia.

“We are delighted to be able to bring a value for money offering to customers in Georgia, while further extending Air Arabia’s exceptional coverage of destinations in the central region of the world,” he added.

The capital and largest city of Georgia, Tbilisi, located in the beautiful Caucasus Mountains, is home to 1.5 million people. An increasingly popular tourism destination, the city is the social and economic centre of Georgia. The country has a vibrant history and, due to its location at the crossroads of Eastern Europe and Western Asia, offers a rich tapestry of different cultures brought together under a single flag over the last millennium.

Previously a landmark on the Silk Road, Georgia may be steeped in tradition but the nation has experienced a period of rapid development and modernisation over the past two decades becoming one of the fastest growing economies in Eastern Europe.

The country today is an international business hotspot, as well as a destination for any tourist looking to experience fine cuisine, ecclesiastic art and a fusion of striking architecture.

Air Arabia, recently voted amongst the 10 most profitable low-cost carriers in the world by Airline Business, has seen its route network in the first half of this year increase with the addition on new routes such as Cairo in Egypt and Antalya in Turkey from its main base at Sharjah International Airport. The carrier currently operates from four hubs in the UAE, Morocco and Egypt.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, that's surprising about LH leaving. Everybody is leaving AUH. Every time I flew LH from AUH, the flight was mostly empty so I always wondered how the route could be profitable.


There was a lot of politics involved!! Air Berlin has been flying or planning to fly from from 2nd tier cities in Germany (Hamburg to be added in the future)... Lufthansa in the end tried to lobby against Etihad's codeshare with Air Berlin and it did not work!! The fact that Etihad is now getting into an alliance with Lufthansa owned Austrian Airline's rival Niki I think hit the nail in the coffin for the Frankfurt flights from the German carrier....

On a more positive note, I expect Air France KLM's alliance with Etihad to get stronger....

Also I hear Malaysian is going to focus more on regional routes in 2015 and will see a 25% cut in capacity!!

"Maybank Investment Bank Research analyst Moshin Aziz estimates MAS, which had indicated plans to focus on regional routes within the sphere of Asia and Australia, to terminate up to six international routes namely Paris, Amsterdam, Frankfurt, Istanbul, Dubai and Kunming."

Full article: http://www.malaysia-chronicle.com/i...uld-cut-25-of-capacity&Itemid=3#ixzz3GhWWNm5d 
Follow us: @MsiaChronicle on Twitter


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Sorry if this was discussed or mentioned somewhere in the previous 349 pages ! 

Any news as to when the third runway at AD airport is planned for ?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Dubai_Boy said:


> Sorry if this was discussed or mentioned somewhere in the previous 349 pages !
> 
> Any news as to when the third runway at AD airport is planned for ?


Haven't heard any news about a new runway. Does AUH even need a third runway? It has 2 right now which is more than enough. 
The most recent news I heard was just more midfield terminal news and some improvements to Terminal 1 and 3.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> On a more positive note, I expect Air France KLM's alliance with Etihad to get stronger....
> 
> Also I hear Malaysian is going to focus more on regional routes in 2015 and will see a 25% cut in capacity!!
> 
> "Maybank Investment Bank Research analyst Moshin Aziz estimates MAS, which had indicated plans to focus on regional routes within the sphere of Asia and Australia, to terminate up to six international routes namely Paris, Amsterdam, Frankfurt, Istanbul, Dubai and Kunming."
> 
> Full article: http://www.malaysia-chronicle.com/i...uld-cut-25-of-capacity&Itemid=3#ixzz3GhWWNm5d
> Follow us: @MsiaChronicle on Twitter


Yeah I flew with EY to AMS on a KLM codeshare, and the flight was full with most passengers connecting to another flight. 

Malaysia needs to cut as many destinations as possible and rebrand completely. I'm not surprised they are cutting those destinations since their reputation is damaged. Oh well, more business for EK and EY on the route. I think MAS dropped DXB a few years ago but restarted it again.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Haven't heard any news about a new runway. Does AUH even need a third runway? It has 2 right now which is more than enough.
> The most recent news I heard was just more midfield terminal news and some improvements to Terminal 1 and 3.


I though the same too until i read the "expansion" part on wiki, mentions a third runway with specific details (Length and proximaty from runway two)


----------



## billding

Royal Air Maroc have cancelled Dubai resumption plan which was due in March and China Eastern are launching new nonstop link to DXB from Shanghai in November, they currently fly via Kunming which will also stay.



> I think MAS dropped DXB a few years ago but restarted it again.


They did just that, and moved MASkargo from SHJ to DWC.


----------



## billding

Etihad Cargo starting Bogota from mid November to be operated from Amsterdam and Milan with Atlas 744, Colombian airlines Avianca to code share on it.


----------



## billding

Double.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Sharjah International Airport gets new Dh500 million runway*










His Highness Dr Shaikh Sultan bin Mohammed Al Qasimi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Sharjah, on Wednesday opened a new Dh500 million runway at Sharjah International Airport. Shaikh Sultan bin Mohammed Al Qasimi, Crown Prince and Deputy Ruler of Sharjah, other Shaikhs and officials were also present on the occasion.

The Sharjah Ruler’s private jet took off and landed on the new runway to mark its first use.

The new runway reflects Dr Shaikh Sultan’s keenness in following up on all vital projects that contribute to the growth of the emirate and the efforts made to provide the business sector and the public with a high-quality service infrastructure.

The project covers the construction of the main runway, spanning 4,060 metres with a width of 60 metres, running parallel to the former runway.

It also has two taxi-ways and eight connecting corridors that are intended to let aircraft get off the main runway and into the hangar in the shortest time possible.

The runway is equipped with multiple control systems, aeronautics and lighting, and electromechanical equipment to match the CAT II level of operating efficiency, as determined by the specifications of the General Civil Aviation Authority of the UAE and the International Civil Aviation Organisation.

It has been designed to receive large aircraft and new generations of aircraft (Code F), such as the Boeing 747-800, Airbus A380, and giant freighters like AN124 and AN225, and its operating efficiency can later be upgraded to CAT III B.


----------



## farnush

Do you think that the open ceiling concept in terminal 2 is a design trend that will be repeated in other terminals built in Dubai in future.


----------



## cthighflyer

No, I hope not, I think its more to save costs than a design trend


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

No I doubt it. Terminal 2's expansion was built very quickly because FlyDubai outgrew the terminal too quickly. So this design was easy for them to build in a short period of time. Otherwise Dubai always builds the biggest and most flashy places.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Dubai Int'l passenger traffic grows by 9.9% in September*



> Passenger traffic at Dubai International grew by 9.9 percent in September with nearly six million people using the aviation hub, according to latest figures issued by its operator.
> 
> Dubai Airports said 5,942,628 passengers used the airport last month compared to 5,407,326 recorded in the corresponding month last year.
> 
> Year-to-date traffic rose 6.2 percent to 52,422,547, compared to 49,379,165 recorded during the first nine months of 2013.
> 
> The passenger per aircraft movement increased by 4.6 percent to 201.8 from 192.9 year on year, boosted by an increase in the number of wide bodied aircraft such as the Airbus A380 and the Boeing 777.
> 
> “The airport’s performance in the first three quarters has been very satisfying and we anticipate brisk growth will continue as we head down the home stretch to year-end,” said Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports.
> 
> “Clearly, more and more people are choosing Dubai as their preferred hub not only for the extensive network of 260 destinations that we connect around the world, but also for the wide array of options we offer our customers for dining, shopping and resting.”
> 
> Aircraft movements totalled 30,871, up by 0.4 percent compared to the 30,746 recorded during September 2013.
> 
> All regions recorded positive growth in September with the exception of Russia and the CIS countries owing to political instability in the region, Dubai Airports said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of percentage passenger growth, Eastern Europe (up 20.3 percent) was the strongest market followed by North America (19.6 percent) and South America (15.4 percent).
> 
> The Indian subcontinent was the top market in terms of growth in overall passenger numbers (up 148,211 passengers) closely followed by Western Europe (111,961 passengers).
> 
> Freight volumes rose 2.8 percent in September with 202,415 tonnes passing through the facility compared to 196,823 tonnes recorded during the same month last year.
> 
> Year-to-date cargo traffic totalled 1,763,283 compared to 1,793,596 tonnes recorded in the first 9 months of 2013, down 1.7 per cent, due to the shift of freighter flights to Dubai World Central, the emirate's second airport.



http://www.arabianbusiness.com/duba...-by-9-9-in-september-569635.html#.VE4n_F5WHIU


----------



## noir-dresses

EK's 100th 77W registration number A6-ENV was delivered today.


----------



## killerk

*Rotana Jet moves base to Abu Dhabi International*

Good move....they can now connect multiple destinations!!

Shereen El Gazzar
October 27, 2014 Updated: October 27, 2014 04:17 PM


Rotana Jet has moved its scheduled operations from Al Bateen Airport to Terminal 2 at Abu Dhabi International, the carrier said yesterday.

The Abu Dhabi-based airline this week also started operating out of Al Maktoum International at Dubai World Central. It previously had services from Dubai International Airport. It will continue to offer services to Abu Dhabi and Sir Bani Yas Island from Al Maktoum International.

Rotana Jet will, however, continue to operate its private jet services from Al Bateen Airport.

Rotana Jet, which was set up in 2011, offers international flights to Salalah, Bahrain, Muscat and Colombo, while offering flights within to the UAE to Al Ain and Fujairah among other destinations.

Rotana currently has eight aircraft in its fleet.

The carrier said in February that it was also planning to operate long-haul flights and expand its fleet.

Rotana also said that flying to India was in “the pipeline”.

The airline is also looking at flying to Ras Al Khaimah but has no scheduled start date.

Nearly half of Rotana’s domestic passengers are business executives, a quarter are tourists and the rest daily commuters.

About 75 per cent of Rotana’s seats are occupied on domestic flights, rising to 80 per cent for international flights, the airline said.

[email protected]
Source: http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/rotana-jet-moves-base-to-abu-dhabi-international


----------



## killerk

^^ probably the shortest flight (or one of the) in the world at 45 miles one way....AUH-DWC!!


----------



## Slimbo

There will be hundreds (if not thousands) of shorter flights than that when you consider all of the island, jungle and mountain territories around the world.



> The shortest flight belongs to Scottish airline, Loganair. Its service from Westray to Papa Westray in the Orkney Islands spans a total of 1.7 miles and spends about 2 minutes in the air.
> 
> If you're looking for second best on this, look no further than Maya Island Air in Belize. Their 2.4-mile island-hopper flight from Caye Chapel to Caye Caulker ferries paradise seekers from blue water to even bluer water in the Caribbean.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Rotana will be low cost carrier for Abu Dhabi like Fly Dubai for Dubai.....!


----------



## Emarati2009

*Flydubai marks 25th weekly flight to India*



> Dubai-based Flydubai today celebrated the arrival of its inaugural service to Mumbai.
> 
> The route will further strengthen the relationship between India and the United Arab Emirates, while offering passengers greater choice and flexibility. Today’s announcement brings the number of cities the airline serves in India to seven and the number of weekly flights to the country to 25.
> 
> From the moment Flydubai commenced flights to India in 2010, there was a strong appetite for enhanced connectivity. Four years later demand remains with passenger numbers from January to June this year up 12.3 per cent on the same period in 2013 and this trend is set to continue.
> 
> Commenting on the launch of the inaugural flight, Ghaith Al Ghaith, Chief Executive Officer at Flydubai, said, "The launch of our Mumbai route is a clear indication of the enduring relationship between India and the U.A.E. Today’s announcement is a reflection of this and in tandem with the decision to increase seat capacity we can now offer enhanced options for passengers connecting to Dubai and other destinations in our network."
> 
> In 2013, India became Dubai’s top trading partner, with a trade volume of $ 37 billion. In August this year, Dubai International Airport recorded a jump in passenger numbers of 147,096 on the same month in 2013, making India the fastest growing source market for the UAE.
> 
> Commenting on board the inaugural flight to Mumbai, Sudhir Sreedharan, Senior Vice President, Commercial (GCC, Subcontinent, Africa) at flydubai added, "Today’s Mumbai launch will add a new chapter to a rich story of trade, tourism and cultural exchange between the two nations. Flydubai remains committed to delivering affordable and reliable travel options but we also take pride in bringing the people, ideas and values of two great countries a little closer."




http://www.emirates247.com/business...th-weekly-flight-to-india-2014-10-29-1.568174


----------



## firoz bharmal

Qatar Airways inaugurates Low Cost carrier " Al Maha" starts flights to KSA....!


----------



## Halawala

killerk said:


> Good move....they can now connect multiple destinations!!
> 
> Shereen El Gazzar
> October 27, 2014 Updated: October 27, 2014 04:17 PM
> 
> 
> Rotana Jet has moved its scheduled operations from Al Bateen Airport to Terminal 2 at Abu Dhabi International, the carrier said yesterday.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi-based airline this week also started operating out of Al Maktoum International at Dubai World Central. It previously had services from Dubai International Airport. It will continue to offer services to Abu Dhabi and Sir Bani Yas Island from Al Maktoum International.
> 
> Rotana Jet will, however, continue to operate its private jet services from Al Bateen Airport.
> 
> Rotana Jet, which was set up in 2011, offers international flights to Salalah, Bahrain, Muscat and Colombo, while offering flights within to the UAE to Al Ain and Fujairah among other destinations.
> 
> Rotana currently has eight aircraft in its fleet.
> 
> The carrier said in February that it was also planning to operate long-haul flights and expand its fleet.
> 
> Rotana also said that flying to India was in “the pipeline”.
> 
> The airline is also looking at flying to Ras Al Khaimah but has no scheduled start date.
> 
> Nearly half of Rotana’s domestic passengers are business executives, a quarter are tourists and the rest daily commuters.
> 
> About 75 per cent of Rotana’s seats are occupied on domestic flights, rising to 80 per cent for international flights, the airline said.
> 
> [email protected]
> Source: http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/rotana-jet-moves-base-to-abu-dhabi-international





killerk said:


> ^^ probably the shortest flight (or one of the) in the world at 45 miles one way....AUH-DWC!!


That's a very stupid route; first of all, Rotana was formed because Al-Bateen was close to downtown AD, and DXB Airport is close to the Business district of Dubai. Why would you move to a further airport ADIA, and fly to DWC literally in the middle of the dessert at least an hour from Dubai. Driving would be much shorter. This route wont last long!


----------



## Halawala

firoz bharmal said:


> Qatar Airways inaugurates Low Cost carrier " Al Maha" starts flights to KSA....!


Al Maha is not a Low Cost Airline. It is a full service airline and is based in Saudi Arabia. It is 100% owned by Qatar Airways--but based fully in Saudi.


----------



## noir-dresses

Withdrawn Emirates A340-500 A6-ERG positioned Dubai – Toulouse for storage this afternoon as EK3073.

http://www.theeksource.com/withdrawn-emirates-a340-500-a6-erg-positions-to-toulouse/


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Emirates adds Budapest.....Emirates say ‘Hello Budapest’*


----------



## billding

PIA are planning to resume DXB service from Bahawalpur, and flights from Karachi are back to daily from twice weekly a few months back but mainly A320/738 with just one weekly A310.


----------



## killerk

*Jet Airways to offer direct international air linkage to tier II cities*

Jet Airways, owned 24% by Etihad, is in the process of connecting smaller (Indian) cities in the country to Etihad's hub in Abu Dhabi. 

*Jet Airways will connect 10 cities by March next year in its plan to provide international connectivity to 23 smaller cities through Abu Dhabi. *Flights from Lucknow and Goa to Abu Dhabi will be launched this month and Ahmedabad and Pune will be connected with the UAE capital by next March. 

"The plan is on track. We will be connecting 10 cities by March next year and the rest will follow," Jet's chief commercial officer Raj Shivkumar had told ET. 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## killerk

*Embraer : Rotana to fly four times from Muscat to Abu Dhabi*

Muscat: Abu Dhabi-based Rotana Jet will be increasing its frequency to Muscat.

Salim Al Hajry, senior manager, traffic, Minbar Al Khaleej (MKS), representing Rotana Jet in Oman, said that the UAE-based carrier will now operate four flights a week to Abu Dhabi. 

"Muscat passengers to Abu Dhabi will travel on a 50-seater Embraer aircraft which will take around an hour," said the official.

Embraer ERJ is a part of the regional jets produced by Embraer, a Brazilian aerospace company and it is powered by two turbofan engines.

The promotional tickets are priced at OMR20 (one-way including taxes) and the flights will operate on Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday. 

*It also plans to add a fifth flight soon. "We are increasing our frequency to Oman, as we want more people to use Rotana Jet,"* Rajendran Vellapalath, commercial and planning director at Rotana Jet, said recently.

Officials said that they are targeting businessmen between the two countries and those who go for a visa run or are changing their visa from tourist visa to a residential one. According to UAE regulations, tourist visa holders must exit from their country and they can only enter on a new visa, after they attain a work permit. So, a lot of people go to Oman to change their visa.

Rotana Jet is targeting this segment by offering a cheaper option to exit via Oman.

In October, Rotana Jet said that it had moved its scheduled operations from Al Bateen Airport to Terminal 2 at Abu Dhabi International. The airline will continue to operate its private jet services from Al Bateen.

Rotana official said, "Rotana Jet is gearing up for more expansion with new routes steadily opening up, keeping in line with our commitment to provide passengers with choice and great value."

(c) 2014 Muscat Press and Publishing House SAOC Provided by SyndiGate Media Inc. (Syndigate.info).

Source: http://www.4-traders.com/EMBRAER-SA...four-times-from-Muscat-to-Abu-Dhabi-19374433/


----------



## killerk

*Etihad Airways’s $20,000 super-luxury A380 suite complete with flying butler has already sold out*

"Too many bored and rich people in the world!!"

Deena Kamel Yousef, Bloomberg News | November 12, 2014 11:12 AM ET

The $20,000 ‘Residence’ suite on Etihad Airways PJSC’s first Airbus Group NV A380 superjumbo, featuring three rooms and a dedicated butler, is already sold out for the initial 10 flights, the Gulf carrier said.

Bookings for the ultra-luxurious cabin boasting a double bed, living area and shower cubicle are running far ahead of the usual 50% reservation-rate for first-class berths, Etihad Chief Executive Officer James Hogan said today in Dubai.

“We’ve been quite happy with the takeup,” Hogan said at an industry conference. “There’s a market there.” The price charged for the sole Residence berth on each A380 will cover a one-way trip only, while permitting dual occupancy.

Source: http://business.financialpost.com/2...lete-with-flying-butler-has-already-sold-out/


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates Airline first half profit up 8% despite Dubai runway repairs and routes suspension*



> Emirates Airline overcame the impact of a runway closure at Dubai International Airport to post an 8 per cent rise in first half-profit.
> 
> The rapidly expanding carrier also stands to benefit from a second half that looks likely to be defined by falling fuel prices
> 
> The airline reported net profit of Dh1.9 billion in the first six months.
> 
> Emirates said that fuel prices “only softened marginally” by the end of the six-month period. Fuel accounted for 38 per cent of Emirates’ operating costs during the six months, versus 39 per cent in the same period a year ago.
> 
> “Global fuel prices have been decreasing sharply lately, although it takes a bit of time to filter down to buyers from vendors, hence why Emirates has not seen a dramatic impact yet on fuel cost savings,” said Saj Ahmad, chief analyst at StrategicAero Research.
> 
> “That’ll be more prevalent in the second half of the year and will certainly bolster its cash position and eventual profitability.”
> 
> The expansion of Arabian Gulf carriers such as Emirates, Etihad Airways and Qatar Airways is gradually shifting the future of air travel to the region. The strategic location of Dubai and Abu Dhabi is another advantage, where almost 80 per cent of the world’s population lying within eight to 10 hours’ flying time from the two emirates.
> 
> Emirates highlighted the impact of a temporary grounding of part of its fleet owing to runway closures in the summer as well as “a strong US dollar against other major currencies impacting revenues”.
> 
> Runway repairs started on May 1 and lasted about 80 days, which led to an estimated Dh1bn hit to revenues for the duration of the repairs.
> 
> Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, the chairman and chief executive of the carrier also pointed to potential headwinds facing the industry – including global economic malaise, Ebola, currency fluctuations and regional conflict.
> 
> “These issues appear to be piling up, impacting commercial aviation and travel, but show no signs of speedy resolution,” he said.
> 
> Emirates suspended a number of routes during the six-month period such as Kiev, Tripoli, Sana’a, Erbil and Conakry.
> 
> Revenue for the airline was up 11 per cent for the period on the back of stronger passenger and cargo demand. Emirates’ revenue for the six months was Dh44.2bn, compared to Dh39.8bn in the same period a year ago.
> 
> Emirates flew to 146 destinations in 83 countries by the end of September, up from 137 cities in 77 countries a year ago. The airline carried 23.3 million passengers during the period, up 8 per cent from 2013.
> 
> The wider Emirates Group profit increased by 1 per cent to Dh2.2bn as the runway closures proved a drag on its dnata ground handling and services unit.
> 
> Profit for dnata dropped by 26 per cent to Dh339m on the back of both the runway repairs and the costs incurred in setting up handling operations at Dubai World Central.
> 
> By the end of September, the group’s cash position was Dh16.1bn, compared to Dh19bn at the end of March.
> 
> “This is due to ongoing investments mainly into new aircraft and other airline-related infrastructure projects,” the airline said.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...te-dubai-runway-repairs-and-routes-suspension


----------



## killerk

^^I read somewhere that they used bigger aircrafts to compensate for the reduction in the frequency of flights!!


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.boeing.com/boeing/Features/2014/11/bca_emirates_777_300_11_10_14.page

A video of EK's 100th 77W delivery from Boeing.

I also think we get to see what EK's permanent office at Boeings delivery center looks like.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates restarts flights to Iraqi city of Irbil*



> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates — The Mideast's biggest airline, Emirates, says it will resume flights from Dubai to the Iraqi Kurdish regional capital of Irbil after halting them following advances by the Islamic State group.
> 
> The Dubai-based carrier said Thursday it will resume twice-weekly flights Sunday, increasing them to four weekly flights in December.
> 
> It stopped Irbil flights in August for what it called "operational reasons," though it continued flying to Baghdad and the southern city of Basra.
> 
> Dubai is a major regional commercial hub and home to the Middle East's busiest airport.
> 
> Majid Al Mualla, Emirates divisional senior vice president for commercial operations, said he hoped the move "will help support business and international investment across numerous sectors" in Irbil and benefit passengers connecting from the Gulf states, Europe and the United States.



http://www.islandpacket.com/2014/11/13/3429114/emirates-restarts-flights-to-iraqi.html


----------



## Emarati2009

*Etihad Airways celebrates new partnership with New York City Football Club*



> ABU DHABI,14th November, 2014 (WAM) -- Etihad Airways celebrated becoming the new Principal Partner of Major League Soccer franchise, New York City Football Club, by hosting a cocktail function in New York last night.
> 
> Representatives from the diplomatic community, travel trade, local media, New York City Football Club, as well as members of Etihad Airways’ United States management team, attended the function at the Boathouse in Central Park.
> 
> James Hogan, Etihad Airways’ President and Chief Executive Officer, addressed guests and was joined on stage by Tim Pernetti, Chief Business Officer of New York City FC, and David Villa, the Club’s first marquee player.
> 
> In addition to the football celebrations, guests were able to sample Etihad Airways’ new Residence by Etihad cabin, which will feature on its A380 aircraft, and First Class Suites, which were on display.




http://www.wam.ae/en/news/economics/1395272440350.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## noir-dresses

Another 77W reg number A6-ENW was delivered to EK today which brings the count to 101.


----------



## Emarati2009

*New VIP Terminal | Abu Dhabi International Airport*
























































http://www.vipterminalabudhabi.com/


----------



## billding

billding said:


> PIA are planning to resume DXB service from Bahawalpur, and flights from Karachi are back to daily from twice weekly a few months back but mainly A320/738 with just one weekly A310.


They have delinked DXB from Peshawar, a major city and provincial capital, this once lucrative route had gone down to just twice weekly A310.

VIP terminal looks early 1980s or even 1970s, not impressive at all, especially those classical style gold bordered seats are totally out of place.


----------



## billding

Four Seasons Hotel will offer luxury tour packages, guests will be flown on a self branded all black painted Boeing 757 seating 52, DXB is one of the destinations on offer as part of the itineray London-Amman-Dubai-Seychelles-Nairobi-Florence-London.



billding said:


> Does anyone know if Etihad Cargo are ending their Martinair Cargo 747 contract?


Contract over, replaced with another Atlas 744.


----------



## noir-dresses

Another EK 345 retired from the fleet

http://www.theeksource.com/withdrawn-emirates-a340-500-a6-erh-positions-to-lourdes/


----------



## killerk

*ALITALIA LAUNCHES NEW SERVICE FROM MILAN AND VENICE TO ABU DHABI*

Thursday, Nov 20 2014
Written by Aviation Tribune

Starting with the summer schedule* beginning on March 29, 2015, Alitalia will launch new routes from Milan Malpensa and Venice to Abu Dhabi, *tripling its frequency to the Capital of the United Arab Emirates with a total of 42 round-trip flights between Italy and Abu Dhabi.
The new Alitalia flights from Milan and Venice - in addition to Alitalia’s Rome Fiumicino - Abu Dhabi flight, which began on December 1, 2012 - will be in codeshare with Etihad Airways, already providing service from Abu Dhabi to Rome and Milan.

Alitalia’s new intercontinental flights will allow passengers departing from Northern Italy to reach the UAE directly, and to continue, via Abu Dhabi, to 27 destinations in the Middle East, Africa, Asia and Australia thanks to convenient connections on Etihad Airways.

Gabriele Del Torchio, CEO of Alitalia, said:

“Today, following the agreement with Etihad Airways, we continue our path of growth and international expansion. By tripling our flights to Abu Dhabi, passengers from Northern Italy can reach many South-East countries in the world with convenient code-shared flights on Etihad Airways. Connections between Italy and the UAE have never been so strong. We decided to focus our efforts in expanding our flights in Northern Italy, where the best of Italy’s industry resides. By investing in this territory, Alitalia aims to recapture its position as preferred airline through an innovative offering and service excellence. The two new flights will provide transportation to Milan and Northern Italy for visitors of Expo 2015, the largest World Exposition that will take place in Milan next year, in which Alitalia and Etihad Airways are the Official Global Airline Carriers”.

The first direct Alitalia flight from Milan Malpensa Airport to Abu Dhabi will depart March 29, 2015 at 22:10, arriving in Abu Dhabi at 6.15 (local time) the following day. From Abu Dhabi, the first Alitalia flight to Milan Malpensa will depart March 30, 2015 at 8:45 (local time) and will arrive in Milan at 13.25. The daily flight will operate with Boeing 777 aircraft with 293 seats configured in three classes of service: Magnifica, business class; Classica Plus, premium economy class; and Classica, economy class. 

Alitalia’s flight from Venice to Abu Dhabi will depart from "Marco Polo" Airport March 29, 2015, at 21:55 arriving in Abu Dhabi at 5:55 (local time) the following day. From Abu Dhabi, the first Alitalia flight to Venice will depart March 30, 2015 at 9.05 (local time) arriving in “Marco Polo” airport at 13.35. The daily flight will operate with Airbus A330 aircraft with 250 seats, also configured in three classes of service: Magnifica, business class; Classica Plus, premium economy class; and Classica, economy class.

Source: http://aviationtribune.com/routes/i...ew-service-from-milan-and-venice-to-abu-dhabi


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

This article is really interesting about FlyDubai's future: 

http://centreforaviation.com/analys...alisation-connections-and-partnerships-194367

It claims that by 2020, FlyDubai could have a fleet of 200 aircraft, and together with Emirates, there could be a total of 500 aircraft based in Dubai.


----------



## Elktest

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr


----------



## Flo Flo

^^

Awesome livery :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I'm starting to like the livery more and more. I still don't like the design on the tail though.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flyertalk.com/story/watch-emirates-first-a380-undergo-a-55-day-inspection.html

A video of EK's first C check.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK recieved they're 55th A380 today registration number A6-EOC.


----------



## billding

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I'm starting to like the livery more and more. I still don't like the design on the tail though.


Livery without the tail deisgn is nothing but the previous livery minus stripes and with white engines. The A321 engines got colour on them.


----------



## killerk

*Rotana Jet launches flights from Abu Dhabi to Kuwait*

Rotana Jet has announced that it is operating four daily flights to Kuwait, its fourth destination in the GCC and the 11th in its operations network, as of yesterday, December 3, 2014.

The service between Abu Dhabi International Airport and Kuwait International Airport will become daily in the future.

Sheikh Ahmed bin Saif Al Nahyan, Chairman of RJ, said: “RJ's strategy aims to attract more demand and serve promising markets in convenience of our passengers from and to these major cities.

“Expansion of the carrier's GCC operations network to include Kuwait underscores our continuous commitment to connect the UAE capital Abu

Dhabi with other destinations on one hand and attract GCC tourism and businesses on the other hand,'' he added.

He said that he was delighted that the launch of the service was timed with the UAE's 43rd National Day celebrations.

Source: http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-from-abu-dhabi-to-kuwait-2014-12-04-1.572097


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Air Canada to launch non-stop service to Dubai*

Air Canada to launch non-stop service to Dubai
MONTREAL, Canada - Toronto global hub international expansion continues with new route to the Middle East. Air Canada today said that it will launch non-stop service between Toronto and Dubai beginning in November 2015. The new route will extend the airline's international network farther into the Middle East at a time of increased travel between North America and the region.

"Air Canada's international growth strategy continues to accelerate with the addition of the seventh new international destination to our global network announced in the past year. The three-times-weekly Dubai service will be Air Canada's first non-stop flight to the UAE at a time when air travel between North America and the region is growing, including more international connecting traffic over our Toronto global hub," said Calin Rovinescu, President and Chief Executive Officer at Air Canada.

"The introduction of the Boeing 787 Dreamliner to Air Canada's fleet this year has been a catalyst for our international expansion plans, which will receive an additional impetus in 2015 when the larger Dreamliner 787-9 series aircraft begins to enter the fleet. The Dreamliner has brought international air travel to a new level of comfort and Air Canada has further enhanced the experience with its award-winning, three-cabin service."

The Honourable Lisa Raitt, Minister of Transport, said: "This government is committed to helping the Canadian air industry increase its access to international markets. Air Canada's new service will play an important role in opening new markets in the Middle East and offer more options for travellers between Canada and the region. This benefits our air sector and promotes increased trade."

The new route will increase Air Canada's presence in the Middle East by providing its customers with direct, non-stop access to Dubai, complementing its other services in the region. Air Canada currently serves the region primarily through an extensive joint venture with its JV and Star Alliance partner Lufthansa over Frankfurt and Munich. In addition, the new route will build on Air Canada's existing codeshare relationship with Etihad Airways, with whom it codeshares on three flights a week between Toronto and Abu Dhabi, in the UAE.

Since last December, Air Canada has announced new international service to Delhi, Amsterdam, Rio de Janeiro, Osaka, Tokyo-Haneda and Panama City. Including Dubai, Air Canada now serves or has announced service to a total of 66 international destinations on five continents from its Toronto global hub.

Tickets for Dubai go on sale Dec. 16, 2014 and the three-times-weekly service starts on Nov. 3, 2015. Flights will be operated with the Boeing 787 Dreamliner in a three cabin configuration, including next generation lie-flat seats in International Business Class, a Premium Economy cabin, and upgraded In-Flight Entertainment available at every seat throughout the aircraft. Flights provide for Aeroplan accumulation and redemption and, for eligible customers, priority check-in, Maple Leaf Lounge access in Toronto, priority boarding and other benefits.

Flight From To Depart Arrive Days of the week
18:40 (+ 1
AC056 Toronto Dubai 20:55 day) Tuesday*, Thursday, Saturday
AC057 Dubai Toronto 23:55 05:00 Wednesday*, Friday, Sunday

All flights operated with the Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner except where noted by (*) which are Boeing 787-8 service

http://www.eturbonews.com/53381/air-canada-launch-non-stop-service-dubai

I'm surprised it wasn't to AUH. I mean of course Dubai is the bigger city but AC and EY have a code sharing agreement.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Seems like relation with Canadian Airline and Airport Indus. with UAE grown up.....remember last couple of years...Emirates tried to grow the Toronto frequency but they didn't allowed instead they allot this slot to Qatar Airways.....in reply UAE ban Canadian Defense Aircraft to fly over UAE.....!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Seems like relation with Canadian Airline and Airport Indus. with UAE grown up.....remember last couple of years...Emirates tried to grow the Toronto frequency but they didn't allowed instead they allot this slot to Qatar Airways.....in reply UAE ban Canadian Defense Aircraft to fly over UAE.....!


Yup, although I doubt this means EK or EY are getting an increase in slots. If anything, this is bad for EK since the flights are on days which EK doesn't fly to Toronto. Hopefully AC doesn't charge very high fares for this flight cause EK is way too expensive on this route and I can never fly direct with them.


----------



## noir-dresses

Remember AC nor any other Canadian airline fly to the UAE so they have a potential to use six weekly flights as of existing agreement. This is also good news for Air India who also a Star Alliance member. AC's Dreamliner is more than enough for point to point OD pax.


----------



## noir-dresses

And yet another EK 345 leaves the fleet

http://www.theeksource.com/withdrawn-emirates-a340-500-leaves-dubai/


----------



## killerk

noir-dresses said:


> Remember AC nor any other Canadian airline fly to the UAE so they have a potential to use six weekly flights as of existing agreement. This is also good news for Air India who also a Star Alliance member. AC's Dreamliner is more than enough for point to point OD pax.


What's next? Etihad buying Westjet?


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> What's next? Etihad buying Westjet?


Doubt it, but I find it kind of strange AC went for DXB when they have a code share with EY. Maybe they are holding on to the other three slots for Abu Dhabi soon.

AC is also introducing a direct YYZ DEL so this could also put preasure on EK.


----------



## noir-dresses

2nd Daily BCN!!

"Emirates starting 02MAY15 is increasing operations on Dubai – Barcelona route, with the addition of 2nd daily flight, on board Boeing 777-200LR aircraft. Planned schedule as follow."

EK185 DXB0815 – 1335BCN 388 D
EK187 DXB1545 – 2100BCN 77L D

EK186 BCN1550 – 0035+1DXB 388 D
EK188 BCN2245 – 0725+1DXB 77L D


----------



## killerk

*Raju acts tough, denies Air Arabia, Emirates' requests for expansion into India*



noir-dresses said:


> Doubt it, but I find it kind of strange AC went for DXB when they have a code share with EY. Maybe they are holding on to the other three slots for Abu Dhabi soon.
> 
> AC is also introducing a direct YYZ DEL so this could also put preasure on EK.


Meanwhile in India!!!

United Arab Emirates is perhaps the only country in the world with which India has multiple bilateral air services agreements, emirate wise. The usual practice is for two countries to have only one such agreement which covers airlines operating from each country. But only in the case of UAE does India inexplicably ink such pacts separately with each emirate.

We have already seen how this discriminatory practice has bled Indian carriers - two of UAE's largest airlines, Emirates and Etihad Airways - have been carrying Indians in droves to their respective hubs of Dubai and Abu Dhabi before providing them onward connections to the Americas and Europe. This, of course, has bled Indian airlines like Air India which could have carried this traffic had the Government not been generous with flying rights to the two UAE airlines with deep pockets.

But a decision taken recently by Civil Aviation Minister A Gajapathi Raju may finally reverse this trend of fawning over foreign carriers, at the risk of putting our own airlines in trouble.* A source says the ministry has rejected Air Arabia's demand of being allowed to use flying rights accorded to the designated carrier of Ras Al Khaimah, an emirate of UAE.* Ras al Khaimah's own airline, RAK Airways, shut down last year after which the emirate petitioned India for allowing Air Arabia to operate 14,000 seats a week between itself and various Indian cities.

"We have rejected this proposal. Our Indian airlines are unable to use seats provided to them under bilateral pacts and this situation needs to be corrected. Air Arabia is the designated airline for Sharjah, why allow it to fly from Ras al Khaimah?," this source said.
Not just Air Arabia, it seems the minister has been routinely denying any increase to other middle-eastern airlines as well. The source quoted above said Emirates wanted to increase its points of call in India but its request has also not been approved. As per a CAPA research report earlier this year, Emirates already operates to 10 Indian cities and in March this year, India and Dubai agreed to increase bilateral weekly seats between the two countries by 20% in phased manner.

This means from 55,284 seats a week prior to March 2014, 5500 fresh seats were added in this year's summer schedule and another 3,300 added in the ongoing winter schedule. This takes total seats entitlements as of now to 64,084 per week between India and Dubai. Another 2200 seats will get added by the summer of 2015. Not all the additional seats may be used by Emirates though, some could also go to flyDubai.

India and Abu Dhabi have already signed on the dotted line for a phased but quantum jump in bilateral seat entitlements.

CAPA has noted that with the increase agreed upon for Dubai and Abu Dhabi, weekly entitlements to UAE carriers alone will incraese to 135,000 seats a week from 2015-16 and 26 Indian cities now feed passengers into various parts of the UAE. All European carriers combined get just 160,000 seats a week.

The source quoted earlier also said a similar request by Israel's El Al airline, to increase ports of call in India, has also not been granted. *He said there was a comprehensive review of all bilateral seat pacts in the works.*

Source: http://firstbiz.firstpost.com/corpo...emirates-requests-expansion-india-112357.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates considers expanding Executive offering

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...onsiders-expanding-executive-offering-406851/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

hmm, there is no way EK is gonna get more seats to India. They are going to have to buy a stake in an Indian airline. Unlike EY, they should actually invest in a profitable one like IndiGo. They can make IndiGo fly from the smaller cities whilst EK can continue flying to the major cities and even redistribute capacity so that BOM and DEL get as much capacity as they need.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK's 56th A380 was delivered today.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> hmm, there is no way EK is gonna get more seats to India. They are going to have to buy a stake in an Indian airline. Unlike EY, they should actually invest in a profitable one like IndiGo. They can make IndiGo fly from the smaller cities whilst EK can continue flying to the major cities and even redistribute capacity so that BOM and DEL get as much capacity as they need.


IndiGo has repeatedly mentioned that they are not for sale....Etihad tried to get them and Qatar keeps emphasizing that they are sitting ready with cash if IndiGo ever changes their mind!! Also from east of the subcontinent, Singapore expressed interest and then decided to start their own subsidiary through the Tata Group. IndiGo is one tough cookie!!


----------



## noir-dresses

Not just that why would Indigo give Emirates the lucrative routes, and focus on the crappy connection's???


----------



## billding

South African Airways start AUH service from 29th March as part of increased cooperation with Etihad and a strategic tieup, this brings them back to UAE where they served DXB, its also their only destination in the Middle East

SA 278 / EY 6298 JNB 10:05 AUH 20:25 Daily
SA 279 / EY 6299 AUH 02:05 JNB 08:15 Daily

http://www.enca.com/money/saa-and-etihad-increase-flights-and-routes


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Not just that why would Indigo give Emirates the lucrative routes, and focus on the crappy connection's???


Maybe not Indigo but another airline that's doing badly like spice jet. Its the only way. It shouldn't be too hard. Another method could be to take advantage of India's corruption and do something like EY did by buying AI's B77Ls.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> South African Airways start AUH service from 29th March as part of increased cooperation with Etihad and a strategic tieup, this brings them back to UAE where they served DXB, its also their only destination in the Middle East
> 
> SA 278 / EY 6298 JNB 10:05 AUH 20:25 Daily
> SA 279 / EY 6299 AUH 02:05 JNB 08:15 Daily
> 
> http://www.enca.com/money/saa-and-etihad-increase-flights-and-routes


Oh no, don't tell me EY is gonna be buying into them too? hno: This Etihad alliance is just made up of airlines that make huge losses. And after receiving EY's money, I doubt the corruption and inefficiently in these airlines change. That is why airlines like Air Berlin continue to make such big losses.


----------



## noir-dresses

2020 is really not a long way off.


----------



## SA BOY

no way DXB will add 50% to its current passenger load in 6 years to make 100mil and assume that Atlanta DOESNT grow . Then if you want to add DXB and Al Mac so its 2 Dubai airports then you need to add Heathrow and Gatwick and you still don't win.


----------



## siamu maharaj

SA BOY said:


> no way DXB will add 50% to its current passenger load in 6 years to make 100mil and assume that Atlanta DOESNT grow . Then if you want to add DXB and Al Mac so its 2 Dubai airports then you need to add Heathrow and Gatwick and you still don't win.


That's 7% p.a., not outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## noir-dresses

DXB will have around 71 million pax for the year 2014, so do the math with they're average yearly growth.

Now just the Expo will attract an additional 25 million people, I'm sure the majority of them will go through DXB.

Twenty million tourists are also Dubai's target figure by 2020.

I'm not saying for sure DXB will pull it off by 2020, but then l can't see why they couldn't. Also lets not take Beijing out of the picture. We also have to factor in the U.S. economy is picking up steam. Should be fun to watch what happens.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> DXB will have around 71 million pax for the year 2014, so do the math with they're average yearly growth.
> 
> Now just the Expo will attract an additional 25 million people, I'm sure the majority of them will go through DXB.
> 
> Twenty million tourists are also Dubai's target figure by 2020.
> 
> I'm not saying for sure DXB will pull it off by 2020, but then l can't see why they couldn't. Also lets not take Beijing out of the picture. We also have to factor in the U.S. economy is picking up steam. Should be fun to watch what happens.


And EK expects to carry 70m passengers by 2020. 100m by 2020 is very likely but it depends on if ATL doesn''t grow that much. I don't think PEK will grow that much in the next few years cause its capacity is already maxed out.


----------



## noir-dresses

Do the numbers DXB had 66 million pax in 2013, and 2014 will have around 71 million pax. That's a rise of 5 million pax even with the runway works this summer.

So all DXB need is an average growth of 5 million pax for the next six years to reach 100 million pax which is feasible. The infrastructure will be in place this year to physically achieve that goal.

Now by 2020 EK's A380 fleet will grow by 150 percent, and it's 77W fleet will grow by 50 Perry, and if they realize they're additional 20 options then the 77W could grow by 70 percent.

Yes the classic 777, 343/345, 332 will exit the fleet by then, but we'll know this year at the DAS w if the 787-10, or A350 will replace them on thinner shorter routes.

FlyDubai will also have 150 airfrmes by 2020.

So in reality DXB have the potential to actually reach 120 million pax before the move to DWC.

Let's also not forget EK's A380 wing fix will be complete this year so that's an additional 4 frames carrying pax.

All in all Atlanta days are numbered, especially when DWC kicks in.


----------



## siamu maharaj

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> And EK expects to carry 70m passengers by 2020. 100m by 2020 is very likely but it depends on if ATL doesn''t grow that much. I don't think PEK will grow that much in the next few years cause its capacity is already maxed out.


I wonder what effect would AirTran being bought my Southwest have on ATL.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Now just the Expo will attract an additional 25 million people, I'm sure the majority of them will go through DXB.
> 
> Twenty million tourists are also Dubai's target figure by 2020.
> 
> I'm not saying for sure DXB will pull it off by 2020, but then l can't see why they couldn't. Also lets not take Beijing out of the picture. We also have to factor in the U.S. economy is picking up steam. Should be fun to watch what happens.


The expo will attract people but I think the government is overestimating how many people will visit. I can expect 25m including both tourists and UAE residents. 

And 20m tourists by 2020 also looks unlikely. They hit 10m in 2012 when they had aimed for that in 2010, and are now aiming for 15m by 2015 which I doubt they will hit.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

siamu maharaj said:


> I wonder what effect would AirTran being bought my Southwest have on ATL.


I'm not sure but I don't think it will have much of an effect. Southwest is keeping AirTran's flights at ATL the same, and are leasing many of AirTran's fleet to Delta. So overall, I think this will have a positive effect on passenger traffic through ATL.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Do the numbers DXB had 66 million pax in 2013, and 2014 will have around 71 million pax. That's a rise of 5 million pax even with the runway works this summer.
> 
> So all DXB need is an average growth of 5 million pax for the next six years to reach 100 million pax which is feasible. The infrastructure will be in place this year to physically achieve that goal.
> 
> Now by 2020 EK's A380 fleet will grow by 150 percent, and it's 77W fleet will grow by 50 Perry, and if they realize they're additional 20 options then the 77W could grow by 70 percent.
> 
> Yes the classic 777, 343/345, 332 will exit the fleet by then, but we'll know this year at the DAS w if the 787-10, or A350 will replace them on thinner shorter routes.
> 
> FlyDubai will also have 150 airfrmes by 2020.
> 
> So in reality DXB have the potential to actually reach 120 million pax before the move to DWC.
> 
> Let's also not forget EK's A380 wing fix will be complete this year so that's an additional 4 frames carrying pax.
> 
> All in all Atlanta days are numbered, especially when DWC kicks in.


Well any additional orders for aircraft from EK for A350's or B787's won't arrive till after 2020. And they won't order more 77W's unless they get a very good deal, since the 777-9's will arrive a few years later. Combined that with aircraft retirement and I think growth won't be as significant as you are predicting. They are forecasting 70m passengers by 2020, so that's a 54% increase in traffic in the next 6 years. So an annual growth rate of 9%. 

FlyDubai will also retire aircraft after 12 years like EK, so I don't think they will have 150 by 2020. Maybe around 100. 

And it won't be that easy for DXB to take the top spot. DXB's biggest problem is capacity. The terminals will have a capacity of 90m when Concourse D opens this year. So even if they hit 100m in 2020, it won't go much higher than that unless they shift all operations to DWC. And I don't think they would be willing to close DXB that fast after spending so much money on it. There will be a few years when Dubai will have a 2 airport operation with EK probably staying at DXB till 2025. 
And other countries around the world are building mega airports too. Istanbul and Beijing are building massive new airports as well and are also possible contenders for the top spot.


----------



## AppleMac

More top quality customer service from the local airlines..hno:

Etihad passengers complain of 12-hour wait on tarmac


----------



## killerk

^^ This was an unfortunate situation where the passengers had cleared the US immigration in AUH and now could not be let out of the plane as they would have to go through it again (bureacracy at play)!! I think the passengers were made aware of the situation...Other than the fact that there was no vegan food for the Indian passengers, the complaints have been mostly directed at other elements at work, the weather and the immigration!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^ This was an unfortunate situation where the passengers had cleared the US immigration in AUH and now could not be let out of the plane as they would have to go through it again (bureacracy at play)!! I think the passengers were made aware of the situation...Other than the fact that there was no vegan food for the Indian passengers, the complaints have been mostly directed at other elements at work, the weather and the immigration!!


SFO flights don't have clearance. Its only Washington, New York, and Chicago flights that have pre-clearance right now. 
EY has been accused of doing this a lot when fog happens. They park their planes at gulf airports and make the passengers wait in the aircraft and don't let them get off for hours. And the reason they probably never let the passengers leave the aircraft on this occasion is because AUH was probably bursting with people. An airport already way over capacity probably had no more room. Considering this happens often, EY still continues to handle the situation very poorly.


----------



## killerk

^^ Then there is no excuse....I don't get this emirate....They spend a lot of money to express their brotherly love to neighboring emirates but don't invest in themselves on critical infrastructure on a timely basis.....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^ Then there is no excuse....I don't get this emirate....They spend a lot of money to express their brotherly love to neighboring emirates but don't invest in themselves on critical infrastructure on a timely basis.....


It seems to be a planning problem. The AD Sheikhs aren't involved in the running of the airline at all. It seems as if they just sign the checks and let Hogan run things. Its a terrible policy since there seems to be little coordination between EY, Abu Dhabi airports, and the ground handling services. I mean I'm not saying EK run things perfectly. They have problems too, and they divert their flights as well but you never here of events like occurring on EK. Whereas there have been multiple reviews of EY doing this to many flights for many years. 

EK has Sheikh Ahmed as its president so all decisions are probably approved by him first. And then EK, Dnata, and Dubai Airports are all run by the same guy, so its easier for them to be more organised. 

The running of AD has never made sense to me. It just seems like all the government departments in AD are incredibly inefficient and very unorganized. They are certainly not understaffed or short on money, so the blame probably goes on the people running things.


----------



## killerk

*New Air Arabia Deal Opens Prospects of Low-Cost Flights to Europe*

Air Arabia bought a 49 percent stake in Jordan’s Petra Airlines, opening up the possibility of low-cost flights from Amman to Europe tapping local accords that go beyond those negotiated by its native United Arab Emirates.

“Jordan has open-skies agreements with Europe, which is a very attractive situation to be in,” Chief Executive Officer Adel Ali said in a phone interview, adding that services will commence with five or six routes to other Middle Eastern cities using two Airbus Group NV A320 jets.


Amman will be Air Arabia’s fifth hub after Sharjah — its base — and Ras Al Khaimah in the UAE, together with Egypt and Morocco. Petra Airlines will be renamed Air Arabia Jordan and managed by Air Arabia, though Rum Group, which founded it in 2005, will keep a 51 percent stake, according to a statement.

Air Arabia delayed plans to establish a hub in Jordan for years due to the global financial crisis and the Arab Spring.

“While the economic instability cycle continues up and down across the world, we see political stability in Jordan getting better,” Ali said. He declined to reveal the value of the deal or say who will manage the new business, adding that an outside executive could be brought in.

Source: http://skift.com/2015/01/05/new-air-arabia-deal-opens-prospects-of-low-cost-flights-to-europe/


----------



## AltinD

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> ... It just seems like all the government departments in AD are incredibly inefficient and very unorganized. ...











proof


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> proof


How exactly is this proof? Sheikh Zayed mosque was delayed for many years, right?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates to fly second A380 to Manchester


Emirates will add a second daily A380 onto its Manchester route next month.

From February 1, the Gulf carrier will operate a superjumbo on flights EK019/EK020 between Dubai and Manchester.

Outbound service EK019 departs Dubai at 1435 and arrives in Manchester at 1835, with return service EK020 taking-off from Manchester at 2025 and landing in Dubai at 0740 the following day, reports airlineroute.net.

Emirates currently flies between the two cities three-times daily, with the A380 rostered onto flights EK017/EK018.

The airline will launch a third daily flight to Birmingham next year (see news, December 23).

http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/101174/emirates-to-fly-second-a380-to-manchester


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> How exactly is this proof? Sheikh Zayed mosque was delayed for many years, right?


From what I have noticed about Abu Dhabi, they announce a project, nothing happens for years, the news gets to the Crown prince who then calls up an urgent meeting, fires and hires a set of contractors and from then, it moves at a frenetic pace....

Happened with the airport, The Sheikh Zayed Mosque, the 3rd bridge leading to Abu Dhabi Island, The new port at Taweelah, the Louvre...the list keeps going on and on...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^If Canada sets its mind, they can become the hub for transit flights to Americas both north and south because of the ideal geographic location and due to the fact that they are well connected to both the continents!!! Just look at the route network of Air Canada, Air Canada Jazz and Air Canada Rouge!! Pretty much every city with a commercial airport (that handles a few million passengers a year) in the whole of North America is covered...


There is potential but fares from Canada are more expensive than the US. Its mainly because our taxes are higher and you'd be surprised to know, but the most expensive landing fees in the world are at Air Canada's main hub - YYZ. And airports like YUL, YVR and to a lesser extent YOW, could be much busier but many people travel to American airports to take advantage of the lower fares.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK received another 77W yesterday, the metal keeps rolling in.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

does anyone know that UAE manufacture Boeing and Airbus Small Aircraft parts through STRATA company located in AD?


----------



## metroreporter

Correct. I believe Strata is a subdivision within the Mubadala conglomerate. I think I've also read that Strata has successfully manufactured stabilizer fins for an A330 delivered to Etihad.

On a separate note, Emirates announced its 148th route - Bali, Indonesia - yesterday.


----------



## m-man

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> does anyone know that UAE manufacture Boeing and Airbus Small Aircraft parts through STRATA company located in AD?


Yes. 
Sanad(airplane parts finance) and SR technics(MRO) both based in Switzerland, both of which also are owned by mubadala. 

Air Berlin and Air Serbia are both clients of the above companies , and one would expect Alitalia to be soon.....


----------



## killerk

metroreporter said:


> Correct. I believe Strata is a subdivision within the Mubadala conglomerate. I think I've also read that Strata has successfully manufactured stabilizer fins for an A330 delivered to Etihad.
> 
> On a separate note, Emirates announced its 148th route - Bali, Indonesia - yesterday.


They are cancelling services to Dakar on 27th March!!


----------



## luv2bebrown

Case of the plane spotters arrested on espionage charges.

http://7daysindubai.com/british-plane-spotters-held-spying-charges/


----------



## firoz bharmal

luv2bebrown said:


> Case of the plane spotters arrested on espionage charges.
> 
> http://7daysindubai.com/british-plane-spotters-held-spying-charges/


The plan spotters has allotted a special place to take pictures...but it seems some thing is cooking here or Police is unaware of such activity around the world happening....!

http://wpmedia.montrealgazette.com/2012/05/plane_spotters_01mt.jpg









http://wpmedia.montrealgazette.com/2012/06/plane-spotters3.jpg


----------



## noir-dresses

For the true hearted plan spotter DXB could be a wonderful place to spot, and take pictures especially with all the A380 activity.

On the other hand the UAE take they're security very seriously, and they have good reason to.

Let's hope for the plane spotters this is all l just a big misunderstanding, and a happy ending prevails, and they can go back home to they're family's.


----------



## noir-dresses

For the true hearted plan spotter DXB could be a wonderful place to spot, and take pictures especially with all the A380 activity.

On the other hand the UAE take they're security very seriously, and they have good reason to.

Let's hope for the plane spotters this is all l just a big misunderstanding, and a happy ending prevails so they can go back home to they're family's.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^this is not the first case of it's kind. they'll be out in one month.

If the UAE wants to take its security seriously, they should focus their resources on actual threats. Or else they should be consistent and imprison all the millions of people who have ever taken pictures of Dubai airport.

This case is ridiculous.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Why would they take notes of planes numbers in Fujeirah? What kind of flights depart from there? Maybe that's why the fuss


----------



## noir-dresses

AltinD said:


> ^^ Why would they take notes of planes numbers in Fujeirah? What kind of flights depart from there? Maybe that's why the fuss


Some plane spotters are very passionate about aviation Alton. It's not uncommon that some will take down notes of where they saw the aircraft, what type of metal, registration numbers, which airline, etc, etc 

Some spotters will even have scanners, laptops connected to flightradar24 to see/know what's comming in to land.

Some spotters even bring log books with them on flights to not down all the information about they're flight. On top of that they request the crew for details, and signatures.

It's kind of sad that it's really not that safe around the world to travel without a lot of security, or else spotters could have much more fun regarding they're hobby without triggering alarm bells.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Well Abu Dhabi doesn't like photos taken of their government buildings. If these spotters were doing the same thing in AD or Sharjah, they'd probably be arrested as well.


----------



## luv2bebrown

^^its illegal to take photographs of 'restricted areas' which includes airports, seaports, certain government buildings (e.g. prisons, palaces)... and EVEN the yas marina circuit.

there was a case of Bangladeshis charged for photographing the Yas marina circuit! If that is the law, why weren't the thousands of people who attended the F1 Grand Prix charged when they took photographs of the race?

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/two-fined-for-taking-yas-marina-racetrack-photos


----------



## AltinD

noir-dresses said:


> Some plane spotters are very passionate about aviation Alton. It's not uncommon that some will take down notes of where they saw the aircraft, what type of metal, registration numbers, which airline, etc, etc
> 
> Some spotters will even have scanners, laptops connected to flightradar24 to see/know what's comming in to land.
> 
> Some spotters even bring log books with them on flights to not down all the information about they're flight. On top of that they request the crew for details, and signatures.
> 
> It's kind of sad that it's really not that safe around the world to travel without a lot of security, or else spotters could have much more fun regarding they're hobby without triggering alarm bells.


I mean, there aren't that many civilians flights from that Airport. Maybe some military flights fly from there which might explains why AD got all worked up


----------



## Slimbo

There's lots of old and fairly rare nowadays Russian aircraft parked up there, that's probably of interest to these chaps.


----------



## killerk

This incident happened in Fujairah, a mysterious place where other than Rotanajet's Abu Dhabi flight, no one knows where the other planes are flying off to!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> ^^its illegal to take photographs of 'restricted areas' which includes airports, seaports, certain government buildings (e.g. prisons, palaces)... and EVEN the yas marina circuit.
> 
> there was a case of Bangladeshis charged for photographing the Yas marina circuit! If that is the law, why weren't the thousands of people who attended the F1 Grand Prix charged when they took photographs of the race?
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/two-fined-for-taking-yas-marina-racetrack-photos


Wow, that's ridiculous. I guess this is one of the implications of living under a dictatorship.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> I mean, there aren't that many civilians flights from that Airport. Maybe some military flights fly from there which might explains why AD got all worked up


Well, then they should officially say that No photography is allowed around that airport. Plane spotters usually do their research before doing things since they know airports are very sensitive places. Although you'd probably be fined for doing the same thing in any other emirate except Dubai.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://fairskies.org/

Check out they're new video. The lobbying in the States is heating up.


----------



## johnbgt

noir-dresses said:


> http://fairskies.org/
> 
> Check out they're new video. The lobbying in the States is heating up.


What a load of crap!!


----------



## billding

German LCC Eurowings are launching DXB on 19th December with twice weekly A330-200 from Cologne.



killerk said:


> They are cancelling services to Dakar on 27th March!!


Someone at a.net posted saying its back in GDS showing flights beyond March. 

EK have also started a new cargo station Ouagadougou, with once weekly 777F linked to Dakar and Frankfurt.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0M114720150305?irpc=932

A little more on the ME3, and US3 controversy regarding subsidies.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.openandfairskies.com/wp-content/themes/custom/media/White.Paper.pdf

Finally we have the report from the US3.


----------



## billding

FZ stating third Bangaldesh city Sylhet, first foreign airline there http://www.albawaba.com/business/pr/flydubai-sylhet-bangladesh-664904


----------



## metroreporter

Here's a good piece from Linkedin regarding the US3 vs ME3: https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/fly-...competitors-vikram-mansharamani?trk=prof-post


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.openandfairskies.com/wp-content/themes/custom/media/White.Paper.pdf
> 
> Finally we have the report from the US3.


This is actually a compelling argument RE: vertical integration


----------



## killerk

I don't see it going anywhere for the following reasons...

1. US, UAE and Qatar are big allies....no one wants to mess that up and end up even in a minor Canada-like situation (from 2-3 yrs back)...

2. A significant chunk of the pocket money these MEB3 airlines get comes back to US...aircrafts from Boeing, navigation systems, Engines from GE/United technologies etc. etc.

3. It can be proved that the foreign airlines have provided jobs in 12 cities in the US which would not have existed (as Delta and United think that one flight from Atlanta and Washington DC each to Dubai is all that is required)...

4. The hub-spoke system is a valid economic theory created by the capitalists and is here to stay....i.e. it cannot be banned, the US airlines would suffer most if that happened..

5. Abu Dhabi pays for US immigration clearance...no valid argument in using that as a trump card as US airlines are free to fly to AUH and avail the facility themselves....

6. While UAE and Qatar give pocket money to their airlines before hand, US has always given money to its airlines when they need it....Money is money whether you get it before or after (if anyone has the right to complain it is the private airline companies of India, when they go under the bus, they are badly crushed)

7. There is no justification in criticising an efficient business model where airports and airline companies are owned by the same person/family/business group. It is a business model that works, then they will have to limit flights of Singapore airlines and similar ones too..

7. Last but not the least....it is the people's decision to fly those airlines, no one forced anyone to fly one and not the other!!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> I don't see it going anywhere for the following reasons...
> 
> 1. US, UAE and Qatar are big allies....no one wants to mess that up and end up even in a minor Canada-like situation (from 2-3 yrs back)...
> 
> 2. A significant chunk of the pocket money these MEB3 airlines get comes back to US...aircrafts from Boeing, navigation systems, Engines from GE/United technologies etc. etc.
> 
> 3. It can be proved that the foreign airlines have provided jobs in 12 cities in the US which would not have existed (as Delta and United think that one flight from Atlanta and Washington DC each to Dubai is all that is required)...
> 
> 4. The hub-spoke system is a valid economic theory created by the capitalists and is here to stay....i.e. it cannot be banned, the US airlines would suffer most if that happened..
> 
> 5. Abu Dhabi pays for US immigration clearance...no valid argument in using that as a trump card as US airlines are free to fly to AUH and avail the facility themselves....
> 
> 6. While UAE and Qatar give pocket money to their airlines before hand, US has always given money to its airlines when they need it....Money is money whether you get it before or after (if anyone has the right to complain it is the private airline companies of India, when they go under the bus, they are badly crushed)
> 
> 7. There is no justification in criticizing an efficient business model where airports and airline companies are owned by the same person/family/business group. It is a business model that works, then they will have to limit flights of Singapore airlines and similar ones too..
> 
> 7. Last but not the least....it is the people's decision to fly those airlines, no one forced anyone to fly one and not the other!!!


1. Even if the US changed the agreement, the UAE won't react in the same way they did with Canada. The UAE or Qatar would never do anything to upset the US. 

2. Agreed. This is the main reason why nothing will happen. The US government cares more about Boeing then they do about any US airline. 

3. Well, this will be countered with the argument that Delta, United, and AA "are losing jobs" because of the ME3 dumping seats. 

4. The US airlines have huge domestic hubs, but the international traffic they carry is mainly O&D traffic. Their European partners rely on transfer international traffic much more though.

5. The US pays for 15% and the AD government pays for the rest. Even for just that 15%, there was a big deal made, since they the US airlines said that only EY uses the facility. 

6. Agreed. 

7. It is a business model that was employed in many countries in the past, and still in many authoritarian states. 

8. Agreed. And the US airlines weren't even flying to India in the first place. US to India flights are mainly operated by Air India and one United flight from EWR to BOM.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*DXB starts 2015 in top gear
*
Dubai, UAE – March 2, 2015 – Dubai International has begun the new year with another record monthly traffic by welcoming more than 6.8 million passengers in January. According to the traffic report issued by operator Dubai Airports today, *passenger traffic rose 7.7 per cent to 6,895,668* in January 2015, up from 6,400,706 in the same month in 2014.

This follows Dubai International’s performance in 2014 during which the airport welcomed 70.4 million passengers to claim the title of the world’s number one airport for international passenger traffic. “Considering that Dubai International is projected to welcome over 79 million passengers in 2015, there is no better way to begin a year than with a record month,” said Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports.

Regionally, Eastern Europe remained the fastest-expanding market in terms of percentage growth* (+71.9 per cent), followed by North America (+16.9 per cent), the Indian subcontinent (+12.2 per cent) and Asia (10.5 per cent). Russia & CIS recorded fewer visitors with traffic dropping -22.7 per cent due to the political and economic instability in the region, while traffic on Australasian routes also registered a marginal dip of -1.6 per cent. Routes to the Indian subcontinent (+171,552 passengers), AGCC (+115,317 passengers), and Western Europe (+105,409) topped in terms of growth in passenger numbers.

Most markets were boosted in January by holiday traffic as well as visitors to the annual Dubai Shopping Festival.

Aircraft movements totalled 34,643 in January 2015, up 6.2 per cent compared to the 32,625 movements recorded in January 2014. 

Freight volumes at Dubai International continued the downward trend in January, contracting 5.5 per cent to 186,230 tonnes, from 197,021 recorded in January 2014. The contraction is the result of a total of shift of cargo operations to Al Maktoum International at Dubai World Central since May 2014. 

“The opening of Concourse D later this year will increase our annual capacity to 90 million passengers and make sure we can continue to accommodate the increasing number of travellers who choose to fly through DXB. It is also a strong endorsement for our $7.8bn SP2020 expansion plan which will allow us to remain one step ahead of our expected growth by increasing our capacity both on the ground as well as in the air.” Griffiths said.

http://www.dubaiairports.ae/corporate/media-centre/press-releases/detail/dxb-starts-2015-in-top-gear

Great month for DXB. Soon 7m passengers a month will become the norm. There isn't any double digit growth though. Lower traffic from Russia is hurting DXB.


----------



## siamu maharaj

killerk said:


> ^^If Canada sets its mind, they can become the hub for transit flights to Americas both north and south because of the ideal geographic location and due to the fact that they are well connected to both the continents!!! Just look at the route network of Air Canada, Air Canada Jazz and Air Canada Rouge!! Pretty much every city with a commercial airport (that handles a few million passengers a year) in the whole of North America is covered...


Not just that, Canada also has pre-clearance. If Canada has any common sense, they'd milk that to death and have flights to at least 6-8 cities in South Asia alone. But they'd rather spend time limiting EK flights. :nuts:


----------



## firoz bharmal

EK starts FOURTH daily to JFK today....!


----------



## metroreporter

Emirates flies four daily A380 flights to New York (3 direct and one via Milan)


----------



## Elktest

A380 Emirates A6-EOH by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EEZ by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EEX by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EOG by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EEW by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr


----------



## killerk

29th March, 2015 is going to be an important day for AUH airport....the day Lufthansa stops flying there and in return 
1. Jet will start Ahmedabad, Mangalore and Pune 
2. SAA will commence Johannesburg flights (the same day it stops flying to Mumbai)
3. Alitalia will begin Milan and Venice flights
4. Etihad will fly to Madrid

Other than Jet, Alitalia and Etihad adding destinations, I expect a long slump in new airlines flying to AUH after that (atleast till the new terminal is up and running in 2017)


----------



## billding

Air Arabia are launching three new Iranian routes, Isfahan, Sanandaj and Lamard all by April.

Flydubai earlier announed Hamadan, Isfahan, Shiraz, Tabriz and Ahwaz there all starting in March.

The pair will be the first foreign airlines to Hamadan, Sanandaj and Lamard, Air Aabia is also the only foreign carrier in Lar and Abadan.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXlmF3eI9R0

New Etihad Airways advert with Nicole Kidman. 

I really like the direction Etihad is taking with their branding. New livery and uniforms make the airline look really good and modern. Along with the new premium cabins, Etihad is really looking like one of the best airlines in the world and not only in the premium classes but their Y product is one of the best as well. Almost as good as Singapore Airlines. Now all they have to do is improve the ground experience at AUH which should be great in 2 years once the midfield terminal is ready and they will become my preferred airline.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates is having a webcast out of DC, at 1.30pm EDT on March 17 regarding subsidies allegations from the US3.

Let's see what EK has to say regarding all of this. Seems like Etihad, and Qatar are still keeping quiet. I wouldn't be surprised if Emirates walks away the winner, and Qatar, and Etihad get restricted from further expansion.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates is having a webcast out of DC, at 1.30pm EDT on March 17 regarding subsidies allegations from the US3.
> 
> Let's see what EK has to say regarding all of this. Seems like Etihad, and Qatar are still keeping quiet. I wouldn't be surprised if Emirates walks away the winner, and Qatar, and Etihad get restricted from further expansion.



Maybe QR might get restricted but bilaterals are agreed between nations. Only some countries like India have seat quotas for individual airlines. If EK gets unrestricted access than so does EY. And EK is after all significantly larger than the other two so it makes sense for them to represent the ME3.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Etihad's James Hogan is calm too and acts professional and can lie very well. Al Baker on the other hand is an idiot. So unprofessional and rude. He defends the billions QR has received in subsidies as "equity". In a way he is right but if you owner doesn't care whether or not you're profitable than that equity is still an unfair advantage.


James Hogan might be fixing a deal with a US carrier while the others bicker!! 

His policy is like....you say we got the money for free, so here we will give you some!! Now that you have our money, lets talk!!


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> James Hogan might be fixing a deal with a US carrier while the others bicker!!
> 
> His policy is like....you say we got the money for free, so here we will give you some!! Now that you have our money, lets talk!!


Don't get ahead of yourself, corporate America has much more money than Abu Dhabi, much more power, lobbyists, politicians, and an unprecedented marketing machine.


----------



## firoz bharmal

noir-dresses said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself, corporate America has much more money than Abu Dhabi, much more power, lobbyists, politicians, and an unprecedented marketing machine.


Corporates dont have money that of Abu Dhabi as they have money through the market cant liquify immediately but AD have plenty of fixed assets and billions in liquid $$ ......

US can not finances for the business they have lower return or no returns at all......contrary AD have already proven diplomacy of Etihad in short time......they will go though the rough patch as they did...!


----------



## noir-dresses

firoz bharmal said:


> Corporates dont have money that of Abu Dhabi as they have money through the market cant liquify immediately but AD have plenty of fixed assets and billions in liquid $$ ......
> 
> US can not finances for the business they have lower return or no returns at all......contrary AD have already proven diplomacy of Etihad in short time......they will go though the rough patch as they did...!


There are trillions of USD in liquidity standing on the side lines from US corporations, don't be fooled.

Just Apple alone is practically worth as much as ADIA/ADIC, and they have around 300 billion USD in liquidity.

These are the big boys we're talking about here, the World's movers, and shackers.

You underestimate the amount of money the US3 make when things are good. Yes they can lose money, but they have a golden parachute called chapter 11.


----------



## noir-dresses

U.S. Airlines Seek Ban on Gulf Carrier Trips From Outside Region.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ban-on-gulf-carrier-trips-from-outside-region


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Future orders of Boeing are on peril if US continually embraces ME3.....!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Let's see what happens next because the European Union have meetings/talks on Friday regarding the ME3.
> 
> It's not good because the Americans, and the Europeans actually percieve they've been had by the ME3, and they're out for pay back.
> 
> It's going to be an up hill battle.


The EU can't renegotiate individual country air services agreements. They also can't blacklist or sanction any of the ME3 because they haven't really done anything illegal. Subsidies are not illegal.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> James Hogan might be fixing a deal with a US carrier while the others bicker!!
> 
> His policy is like....you say we got the money for free, so here we will give you some!! Now that you have our money, lets talk!!


Probably. Although I'm not sure if Americans will like an Arab airline buying stakes in an American airline. Out of the big 3 US airlines, it would make most sense for EY and Delta to form an alliance since EY has code share agreements with other Skyteam members.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> There are trillions of USD in liquidity standing on the side lines from US corporations, don't be fooled.
> 
> Just Apple alone is practically worth as much as ADIA/ADIC, and they have around 300 billion USD in liquidity.
> 
> These are the big boys we're talking about here, the World's movers, and shackers.
> 
> You underestimate the amount of money the US3 make when things are good. Yes they can lose money, but they have a golden parachute called chapter 11.


The US3 make big money but they also lose a lot too. The airline industry just isn't one where you can make big money.


----------



## killerk

noir-dresses said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself, corporate America has much more money than Abu Dhabi, much more power, lobbyists, politicians, and an unprecedented marketing machine.


I was talking about the next tier of airline companies like Jet Blue, Virgin America, Frontier, Alaska etc....


----------



## luv2bebrown

Does anyone have an idea, procedurally speaking, of how the US-UAE bilateral can be amended? Who is responsible for signing the agreement? The White House? Congress? Who drafts the agreement? The Department of Transportation?

Who is the US3 appealing to? Who has authority to change the agreement? Is there any congressional involvement? Do US consumers have a voice?


----------



## noir-dresses

Here's where people are flying private jets.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/03/04/luxury/top-ten-private-jet-routes/?sr=recirc031215jetplanes0930story

You will notice that Dubai to London is ranked third fastest growing route.


----------



## noir-dresses

OPINION: Why US protectionism is bad for everyone

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/opinion-why-us-protectionism-is-bad-for-everyone-410401/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...s-come-off-in-us-gulf-open-skies-spat-410328/

Gloves come off in US-Gulf open-skies spat


When Etihad Airways chief executive James Hogan accepted an invitation months ago to speak at a high-level aviation event in Washington DC, he was not expecting to end up defending his airline's business strategy to hundreds of people in a packed ballroom.

"The world has changed," he remarked wryly towards the end of his keynote speech on 17 March at the US Chamber of Commerce aviation summit. "We hoped these facts have helped clarify our position."

Hogan, outlining what he called "10 facts" about Etihad, sought to persuade the audience that the Abu Dhabi government's involvement in Etihad was similar to the role that other states play in their hometown carriers. "Our shareholder has provided equity and investment, they've invested and seen success," he says. "That's business."

The USA's three biggest airlines do not agree. Weeks before the event, Delta Air Lines, United Airlines and American Airlines made public a 55-page report alleging that Etihad and two other Gulf carriers - Emirates Airline and Qatar Airways - have benefited from more than $40 billion of state subsidies since 2004. These alleged subsidies have tipped the playing field to the advantage of the Gulf carriers, say the three US legacy airlines, who are calling on their government to take action.

Supported by some of their unions, the three US carriers are asking Obama administration officials to begin talks with their counterparts in the UAE and Qatar. The US airlines, which say that the alleged subsidies have distorted the marketplace in an open-skies environment, believe that the Gulf carriers had flouted fair competition clauses in the open-skies agreements.

"We're just asking our government to give us some support as well, not in subsidies but at least that the playing field is level," said American chief executive Doug Parker at the summit, hours after Hogan's speech.

Rumours of the report and the three US carriers' lobbying effort - first reported by Flightglobal - have swirled around Washington DC for months before the report was unveiled at a press conference in early March. Chief executives from the three carriers had initially planned to take their case to US government officials as early as October 2014, but put off the meeting, apparently due to concerns over timing as the UAE and Qatar are US allies in the fight against Islamic State.

A meeting finally took place in late January. While the issue brewed silently among industry watchers in the weeks afterwards, it burst into mainstream consciousness when Delta chief executive Richard Anderson appeared on CNN charging that the Gulf carriers had received unfair state subsidies. During the segment, Anderson drew a relation between the Gulf carriers and the 9/11 terrorist attacks, citing "the great irony" that the terrorists originated from the same region as Emirates and the like.

The comment - which Delta subsequently apologised for - drew a harsh comeback from the vocal chief executive of Qatar Airways, Akbar Al Baker. "Quite frankly, I think Mr Richard Anderson needs to go and study in a university to find out what the difference is between equity and subsidy," Al Baker told CNN.

Both Anderson and Al Baker were notably absent from the US Chamber of Commerce's aviation summit this week, but it was clear that the issue would dominate the agenda. So much so, that Carol Hallett, counsellor to the Chamber, reminded summit delegates at the start of the day to be "respectful" of one another's views, even if there were differences.

GULF PUSHBACK

Across town from the summit, Emirates president Tim Clark met with reporters at the National Press Club as part of a whirlwind trip to the US capital to meet with officials to defend the airline against the US carriers' allegations.

Clark would not say how the talks went, aside from characterising them as "very constructive". Hogan, speaking with Flightglobal, says Etihad plans to hold its own talks with US officials in Washington this week.

Both Clark and Hogan say their airlines will respond to the allegations in full, but would not be drawn on committing to when. "We will do it in a methodical manner," says Clark. "Goodness me, it took them two years to produce it, so give us a bit of time." Calling the accusations "low hanging fruit", he adds: "I don't intend to spend a lot of time on this.... It could be quicker than people expect."

"We will take our time to respond," says Hogan. "We will work through it and understand and consult people."

Both airline chiefs strongly deny the subsidies allegations. "Tosh" was Clark's response when asked if Emirates had billions of dollars in fuel hedging losses assumed by the Dubai government. The carrier says the losses were paid for by its own cash reserves.

Asked to comment on the timing of the campaign against the Gulf carriers, Clark appeared frustrated. "I wish we knew... I struggle with their allegations."

Most perplexing to Emirates, says Clark, is the US carriers' claim that the Gulf airlines have taken away passengers and market share. "We are already feeding the big three anyway," says Clark, referring to Delta, American and United. "If we are seeking multiple fifth freedoms across the Atlantic, then maybe they will have a concern or two, but we don't do that.... What's driving this? I don't know."

US airlines and Italian flag carrier Alitalia were irked when Emirates launched flights from Milan to New York John F Kennedy. Clark says the airline had started the route after being approached by the Italian government when Alitalia was going through financial troubles. "If you look at our business model... we have very little fifth freedom operations," says Clark. "The essence of our model is to connect multiple city pairs. So the notion that we will 'plunder' the north Atlantic market, I struggle to get to the bottom of that one."

OPEN SKIES, FAIR SKIES

While the Gulf carriers have vehemently denied that they receive state subsidies, the three legacy US carriers and their supporters are not relenting in making sure they are heard. The US airlines and four unions have banded together under a coalition called Partnership For Open and Fair Skies, formalising their lobbying efforts in Washington.

Former president of the Air Line Pilots Association, Lee Moak, now heads an organisation called Americans For Fair Skies which is supporting the three US carriers in their push.

Immediately after Hogan's speech at the US Chamber summit, representatives from the coalition rebutted the Etihad chief's comments. "We are not against a national airline," ALPA executive administrator Rick Dominguez told reporters in a media scrum outside the summit. "There is compelling evidence that these loans [to the Gulf carriers] are not required to be repaid."

The report alleging the subsidies was unveiled after about two years in the making. The US carriers say they obtained the Gulf carriers' financial statements after trawling through accounts in several countries that they operate and are required to file financial figures with.

Asked why it took the coalition so long to unveil the report, Dominguez says the numbers were difficult to obtain. Allied Pilots Association president Keith Wilson says: "It's like a jigsaw puzzle."

The US carriers and their supporters now await a decision from US officials, after presenting to them the findings. "We are still waiting on the DOT to make an announcement on their findings," says Dominguez. But this could be a while, acknowledge the two pilots.

"You know how our fellow government works," says Wilson. "Hopefully they will engage soon, It will take some time."

DRAWING BATTLE LINES

Since the US carriers' report was made public, they have faced backlash, may it be from players in the industry, consumer organisations or the consumers themselves - many of whom have taken to the Internet to voice their opinions.

The US airlines have taken pains in the recent month to draw a distinction between their opposition against the Gulf carriers and their support for open-skies agreements. They say that the Gulf carriers deserve to be looked at based on the magnitude of the alleged $40 billion in subsidies.

"We are not attacking open skies, in fact open skies have been wonderful," United chief executive Jeff Smisek told reporters on the sidelines of the US Chamber summit. "There have been 114 open-skies treaties, [only] two of them are being abused and they're being abused by governments."

Delta, United and American have found a tentative show of support from Southwest Airlines. While Southwest - one of the big four US carriers with the legacies - has not joined the coalition, its chief executive Gary Kelly said in February that he believes the allegations should be investigated.

"We certainly do not want to be faced with subsidised competition," said Kelly, noting that Southwest had just begun international flights.

Among the other US carriers, JetBlue Airways and FedEx have opposed the US legacy airlines' campaign. JetBlue has codeshare relationships with all three Gulf carriers, and none with any of the three US mainline carriers.

The existence of open-skies agreements is essential in helping smaller carriers like JetBlue succeed, its newly minted chief executive Robin Hayes told Flightglobal on the sidelines of the US Chamber summit. "You have the four large airlines [in the USA], and there is a huge gap between number four and number five," he says. Open-skies deals are vital in helping JetBlue grow into new markets, he adds.

Smaller US airports, particularly those that do not have hub status with any of the big three US carriers, have come out in support of the Gulf airlines. Attracting service from foreign airlines is key to their connectivity, these airports have told Flightglobal.

Trade association Airports Council International-North America (ACI-NA) voiced its support for open skies in a February letter to senior Obama administration officials.

"If the United States were to weaken its open skies policy generally or with respect to targeted countries, ACI-NA believes that many of the benefits enjoyed today could be decreased," says the group's chief executive Kevin Burke in the letter. "Each country has its own approach to governance of the aviation industry and to subsidies and incentives for a variety of historical, political and other reasons. What some consider to be subsidies, others consider to be legitimate business practices."

Echoing the Gulf carriers, Burke pointed out that the Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection process in the USA could be considered "a form of subsidy because US airlines are able to reduce their labour and creditor obligations as a result".

Delta, United and American have all restructured through Chapter 11.

BANDING TOGETHER

Allegations of the Gulf carriers benefiting from state subsidies are not new. In recent years, US and European carriers have taken aim at Emirates, Qatar Airways and Etihad. But until recently, these comments have largely been kept to panels at industry conferences and one-off media interviews.

With the three US carriers formalising their efforts to persuade the US government to take a second look at its open-skies deals with the UAE and Qatar, other parties that have long opposed the Gulf carriers have upped their criticism.

Lufthansa Group chief executive and chairman Carsten Spohr - who stepped into the top job in May 2014 - has thrown his support behind the three US legacy carriers. "We do support the campaign by the leading US carriers against state aid and fully share their concerns," he said at the US Chamber summit.

It appears that Germany has listened to its flag carrier. EU transport commissioner Violeta Bulc said earlier this month that France and Germany had raised concerns on unfair competition from the Gulf carriers. These concerns are slated to be addressed as part of new European aviation policies that will be outlined later this year, she said.

Ahead of Bulc's comments, the French and German transport ministers had issued a joint statement in which they said European carriers are losing market share because of "unfair competitive practices" of the Gulf airlines.

Emirates' Clark brushed off Lufthansa's backing of the US carriers, saying: "Everybody is entitled to their own opinion. Good luck to them, I cannot say or make a judgement about what the carriers outside the three may or may not think about us."

Elsewhere in the world, Qantas Airways has called on the Australian government to be restrained when negotiating air services agreements with Middle Eastern countries, warning that liberalisation could hurt Qantas and Australian consumers.

Clark and Hogan would not comment further on how talks with US government officials are going, or the reactions they have received from their respective governments. "I am here as an airline manager," says Clark when pressed. "I don't want to cross over into governmental affairs. They will decide how to respond to that."

Both men have expressed confidence that their airlines will emerge with their reputations intact from the subsidies row, but the fact that both are holding talks with US officials to defend their carriers underlines that neither airline is laughing off the US legacy carriers' campaign.

The Gulf carriers need to look no further than the impasse faced by Norwegian, who has yet to receive US governmental approval for its Irish subsidiary to take over long-haul flights to the USA more than a year after filing for the permit. The big three US carriers, and unions including Southwest's pilots, have vehemently opposed Norwegian's plan and there is no inkling when US officials will make a decision.

The hold on Norwegian's application, while infuriating the airline and aggravating EU officials, has shown how powerful the US airline lobbying force can be.

As Eithad's Hogan has acknowledged, the world has changed.

Additional reporting by Edward Russell


----------



## billding

Flydubai are dropping Hambantota in Sri lanka from April as the loss making airport may close, all other carriers including Rotanajet and the locals have left the place as well.


----------



## firoz bharmal

IS IT A BIRD? IS IT A PLANE? NO, IT’S JETMAN

It’s not quite a plane, nor is it Superman, but as Jetman Yves Rossy jetted across the ‪#‎Dubai‬ sky, he could’ve been mistaken for both. Complete with two-metre long futuristic jet-powered wings in tow, Rossy took to the skies in a spectacular show of man meeting flight recently.
Read more... http://ktimes.co/8q1oe

https://scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=356dfed2cacfb9699686d34ac488d497&oe=557D0EAB









https://scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=acb7965b767161d9e1f6fe4a4e1dcefe&oe=5579EB86









https://scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=ef3e31f40a0f2c3a0678c60460c3500d&oe=55BE3ED8


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Germanwings plane with 148 people on board crashes in France, no survivors*

(Reuters) - An Airbus plane operated by Lufthansa's Germanwings budget airline crashed in southern France on Tuesday en route from Barcelona to Duesseldorf, police and aviation officials said.

French Prime Minister Manuel Valls said he understood between 142 and 150 people were on board and feared dead.

"The cause is at present unknown," he told reporters.

A spokesman for the DGAC aviation authority said the airplane crashed near the town of Barcelonnette about 100 km (65 miles) north of the French Riviera city of Nice.

Lufthansa's Germanwings unit said it was as yet unable to verify reports of the crash.

The crashed A320 is 24 years old and has been with the parent Lufthansa group since 1991, according to online database airfleets.net

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CA22gl6VIAABvha.png:large


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Very sad and Lufthansa takes very very good care of their aircraft. Just proves that even the safest airlines can have accidents.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK will start Orlando service September 1st


----------



## racso380

noir-dresses said:


> EK will start Orlando service September 1st


another destination!!! Still waiting Hawaii and French Polynesia. Perhaps, one day.... who knows...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, EK is getting aggressive with their American expansion. Wonder why especially since the US3 is already investigating them? They are making themselves look worse by looking like an even bigger threat. Perhaps EK thinks it could lose open skies with the US.


----------



## Slimbo

Seattle is going double daily from July also, and most likely Los Angeles also by the end of the year.


----------



## firoz bharmal

racso380 said:


> another destination!!! Still waiting Hawaii and French Polynesia. Perhaps, one day.... who knows...


Orlando or Miami...?......why not Miami...its busier...!


----------



## Flo Flo

^^

That's extremely unexpected, (1) because as Firoz just underlined, Orlando is definitely not the busiest city in this area and (2) because of the current fight between Emirates and US Airlines.

Maybe they chose this one instead of Miami because they think that US Airlines won't consider this destination as threatening for them as Miami would have been? (none of the US Airlines are flying any big international destination out of Orlando….)


----------



## sidways

Where is this located?..


https://scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=ef3e31f40a0f2c3a0678c60460c3500d&oe=55BE3ED8







[/QUOTE]


----------



## killerk

firoz bharmal said:


> Orlando or Miami...?......why not Miami...its busier...!


Qatar flies to Miami and maybe they are not doing that great on that route!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> Qatar flies to Miami and maybe they are not doing that great on that route!!



No they are doing well. It started 4x weekly on the B77L and was upgraded to a daily B77W a few months later. But they are getting feed from their OW partner AA.


----------



## killerk

^^ Good....After all Miami is AA's biggest hub for Latin American flights!! Orlando is Jet Blue's focus city, one of the reasons why Emirates picked Orlando over Miami.....

If Etihad/Emirates/Qatar tied up with United here in Houston, they would be able to fill up daily flights on all three airlines as Houston is United's hub for Latin America...From Houston they fly to every village with an international airport south of the border !! However the local airlines here are hellbound on retaliating than working out a deal!!


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.experiencetheskies.com/e...flights-to-orlando-where-are-they-going-next/

Where should EK go next in the United States?


----------



## racso380

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.experiencetheskies.com/e...flights-to-orlando-where-are-they-going-next/
> 
> Where should EK go next in the United States?



Hawaii- From Japan or from Los Angeles


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ only code share from other Airlines do......They will not allowed connected destination....!


----------



## racso380

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ only code share from other Airlines do......They will not allowed connected destination....!



hno:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

racso380 said:


> Hawaii- From Japan or from Los Angeles


Japan won't give them the permission to fly such a route. Hawai to LAX won't work cause US airlines will launch a price war and force EK out. They really won't let EK get away with domestic flights.


----------



## Flo Flo

You are certainly right but EK can also reach Hawaii directly from the Dubai base. It's probably shorter than the LAX route considering the shape of the Earth. However, I don't know if there would be sufficient demand. 

The route I have been dreaming of is Dubai-Taipei (already exists)-Nadi (Fiji). 

And let's don't forget the obvious missing destination on EK network in the Americas: Mexico City. I know it's a bit far away but with a stopover somewhere (Spain for ex), it should be doable. The other option would be to have a direct flight DXB-MEX with a 777-200LR and a stopover in Cancun on the way back for refueling (The return flight is apparently more problematic because of the take-off in a high-altitude airport)


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Flo Flo said:


> You are certainly right but EK can also reach Hawaii directly from the Dubai base. It's probably shorter than the LAX route considering the shape of the Earth. However, I don't know if there would be sufficient demand.
> 
> The route I have been dreaming of is Dubai-Taipei (already exists)-Nadi (Fiji).
> 
> And let's don't forget the obvious missing destination on EK network in the Americas: Mexico City. I know it's a bit far away but with a stopover somewhere (Spain for ex), it should be doable. The other option would be to have a direct flight DXB-MEX with a 777-200LR and a stopover in Cancun on the way back for refueling (The return flight is apparently more problematic because of the take-off in a high-altitude airport)


Hawaii would be an interesting destination but I doubt it will happen. 

Yes Mexico City really needs to be served eventually. I think a flight via Spain would work for EK.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^ Good....After all Miami is AA's biggest hub for Latin American flights!! Orlando is Jet Blue's focus city, one of the reasons why Emirates picked Orlando over Miami.....
> 
> If Etihad/Emirates/Qatar tied up with United here in Houston, they would be able to fill up daily flights on all three airlines as Houston is United's hub for Latin America...From Houston they fly to every village with an international airport south of the border !! However the local airlines here are hellbound on retaliating than working out a deal!!


United would never enter into an extensive alliance with any of the ME3. Not only do they dislike them, but Star Alliance LH would never let it happen.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ We forget Canadian cities....Vancouver,Montreal, Edmonton,Calgary,Ottawa..... All cities full of immigration and have regular flights to Europe and Asia....!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ We forget Canadian cities....Vancouver,Montreal, Edmonton,Calgary,Ottawa..... All cities full of immigration and have regular flights to Europe and Asia....!


AC serves all those destinations well with direct flights to FRA and LHR. 
If the bilateral allowed it, EK would fly there, but EK can't even fly direct to any of those cities so sixth freedom flights are out of the question.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Etihad outlines massive growth plans
*

The national airline of the United Arab Emirates is eyeing huge growth over the next five years which will see a 116% climb in its annual passenger traffic, 54% surge in staffing, 66% increase in its fleet and 24 new destinations join its network, writes Barbara Saunders

The targets were outlined at this week’s Airline Passenger Experience (APEX) conference in Abu Dhabi when Shane O’Hare, Etihad Airways’ Senior Vice-President Marketing *said by 2020, the carrier* (*EY) would employ more than 37,000 staff and fly 32.4 million guests a year to 135 major business and leisure destinations in 185 aircraft.*

Targets for the Etihad Group which, with partners Alitalia, Jet Airways, airberlin, NIKI, AirSERBIA, air Seychelles and Etihad Regional, which is pending regulatory approval, *currently makes up the world’s 5th largest aviation group*, according to O’Hare, are equally ambitious.

*By 2020, the group will employ some 79,000 staff, aims to fly 151 million ‘guests’ a year – up 28.6% on current levels - to 615 major business and leisure destinations, which is a rise of 81% on its existing combined network, using 837 aircraft – 201 more than its present total fleet.*

O’Hare said the group’s growth strategy is “diversified” and includes “organic growth supported by codeshare partnerships; minority investments in other carriers, deep commercial agreements, global connectivity via Abu Dhabi and the extension of benefits beyond traditional alliances of frequent flyer programmes.”

O’Hare described EY’s partnership programme as “very important” with the benefits including improved networks and schedules with enhanced frequent flier benefits as well as product and services development synergy for guest delivery. “It’s not just a club,” he said, but pointed out “we must deliver even greater synergies and efficiencies.”


http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/apex-etihad-outlines-massive-growth-plans.html

So EY will carry 32m and EK will carry 70m passengers in 2020. And around 40m will pass through AUH, and over 90m through DXB in 2020. 

And EY also won Economy class for 2015: 

http://thedesignair.net/2015/03/28/thedesignairs-top-10-economy-classes-2015/


----------



## billding

Vietnam Airlines plan return to Dubai but haven said when its anywhere in the next five years.


----------



## metroreporter

Emirates' Zurich services to go double daily A380 from October 1 and Seychelles to be upgauged to B777-300ER from June 1.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.check-in.dk/emirates-lancerer-airbus-a380-til-cph#.VSZNAsq_Qm9

Two class A380 to start Copenhagen service Dec 1st.


----------



## killerk

*Rotana Jet launches flights to Beirut*

ABU DHABI, 4 days ago

UAE-based Rotana Jet will operate four scehduled flights a week to Beirut, Lebanon, commencing April 23.

The service from Abu Dhabi International Airport will be priced at Dh399 (108.59) for one way flights and Dh759 ($206.57) for return flights, inclusive of taxes with 40 kg free baggage plus 7kg hand baggage.

TradeArabia News Service

Source: http://www.tradearabia.com/news/TTN_279035.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.check-in.dk/emirates-lancerer-airbus-a380-til-cph#.VSZNAsq_Qm9
> 
> Two class A380 to start Copenhagen service Dec 1st.


Wow, this was unexpected. Really expected Manila to get it first or one of the other Asian destinations with low yielding passengers.


----------



## metroreporter

Yeah, I was thinking Manila, Jakarta, Karachi, and/or Dhaka to be candidates for the two-class 380.


----------



## Halawala

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, this was unexpected. Really expected Manila to get it first or one of the other Asian destinations with low yielding passengers.


I believe MNL still won't allow A380s into its airport. Protectionism.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

metroreporter said:


> Yeah, I was thinking Manila, Jakarta, Karachi, and/or Dhaka to be candidates for the two-class 380.


Yeah, especially because Copenhagen was launched just 4 years ago with an A330, so this is a big increase in capacity since then. AMS also saw a huge increase in capacity in a short space of time. I guess both routes took EK's route planners by surprise. 

As for KHI and DAC, I'm not sure if these airports are A380 ready. The only airport in both countries that will be A380 capable is the new Islamabad Airport which will not open until 2016. 

KHI is served 6 times daily and when I was there 2 years ago, two EK flights were on the ground at the same time. So a 2 class A380 could replace both those B77W flights although there isn't an urgent need to that.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Halawala said:


> I believe MNL still won't allow A380s into its airport. Protectionism.


That's disappointing. I believe the route is so low yielding that PAL and Cebu use A330's packed with over 400 economy seats! I've also read rumors that most of the J class passengers are just upgrades from Y, but that is only a rumor. I think EK sends it's B77W with 427 seats but a 2 class A380 would make more sense.


----------



## billding

Rumor has it the Faisalabad will be Flydubai's next destination in Pakistan, the city is not served by a foreign carrier, Qatar becoming the first to fly there from July.


----------



## Slimbo

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I've also read rumors that most of the J class passengers are just upgrades from Y, but that is only a rumor.


It's true in my experience, last time I flew to Manila in economy, I was bumped to Business Class in both directions.


----------



## saj1288

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, this was unexpected. Really expected Manila to get it first or one of the other Asian destinations with low yielding passengers.


With the recent US-Gulf spat, I expected IAD to be upgraded to A380.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/ps/2015/04/240582.htm?goMobile=0

US State Department to review ME3 subsidy claims.


----------



## noir-dresses

Starting October 1st EK will add a second daily flight a day to Boston.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, EK expansion in the US is getting more and more aggressive and exciting! 
Double daily to LAX, IAD, SAN and possibly ORD this year would be likely. I wonder where they are getting all these aircraft from? Each route to the US needs around 2 aircraft.
More importantly, I'm very curious about the loads on these new flights as they are doubling capacity on routes.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

instead of increasing the capacity...they should open more routes ...(Miami..Denver..Charlotte..Las Vegas..Atlanta..Phoenix)


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> instead of increasing the capacity...they should open more routes ...(Miami..Denver..Charlotte..Las Vegas..Atlanta..Phoenix)


I agree. Detroit and Newark as well.


----------



## noir-dresses

Let's see what the US ruling will be first before we get all excited with EK's expansion into the State's. The ruling could come before all these double daily increases, and Orlando kicks in, and if in favor of the US3, and unions then nothing. The US government gets the final say what's going to happen in the future.


----------



## m-man

*WikiLeaks Disclosure Shows U.S. Airlines Received Billions in Subsidies*

Interesting to say the least.....



> The Business Travel Coalition, which backs retaining Open Skies agreements and is seeking to counter the U.S. carriers’ charges that Emirates, Qatar, and Etihad received $42 billion in unfair government subsidies, uncovered a U.S. congressional report, disclosed by WikiLeaks in 2009, that documents how U.S. aviation, including commercial airlines, the FAA, and airports, received $155 billion in federal direct spending from 1918 to 1998.
> 
> That, of course, doesn’t take into account any potential U.S. government subsidies to the aviation sector in the intervening 17 years or benefits from bailouts and bankruptcy proceedings, which the three U.S. carriers participated in during the 2000s.


http://skift.com/2015/04/09/wikileaks-disclosure-shows-u-s-airlines-received-billions-in-subsidies/


----------



## killerk

saj1288 said:


> With the recent US-Gulf spat, I expected IAD to be upgraded to A380.


That will be hard to compete....Etihad and Qatar also fly to IAD and United has flights to Dubai from there!!


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, EK expansion in the US is getting more and more aggressive and exciting!
> Double daily to LAX, IAD, SAN and possibly ORD this year would be likely. I wonder where they are getting all these aircraft from? *Each route to the US needs around 2 aircraft.*
> More importantly, I'm very curious about the loads on these new flights as they are doubling capacity on routes.


Nope... I want Etihad here in Houston not more Emirates flights!! That will bring the fares further down...


----------



## Elktest

A321 Etihad A6-AEE delivery by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APB by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A320 Etihad A6-EJA by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr


----------



## Scott218

Looks like the new capacity increase would create much more competition for high yield passengers in the Boston area and US Northeast.
http://www.experiencetheskies.com/emirates-adding-more-seats-to-boston-logan-international-airport/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

EK has said they will start flights to MEX this year! Now if only they can figure out some way to get access to Canada, and EK will cover North America pretty well.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

what are ur sources ?? ^^^^^


----------



## noir-dresses

EK recieved another B77W registration number A6-ENZ today.


----------



## AtosSikos

:cheers:


----------



## billding

American crew apologise to Nicole Kidman for being targetted by their association chief to renounce Etihad sponsorship http://wesupportnicolekidman.wordpress.com/2015/04/06/hello-world/


----------



## noir-dresses

EK recieved they're 60 A380 yesterday registration number A6-EOH which is an ULH version.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Emirates, Rolls-Royce in $9.2 billion deal*

http://www.khaleejtimes.ae/images/timclark_18042015.jpg









Muzaffar Rizvi - Business News Editor / 18 April 2015

Trent 900 engines to power airline’s 50 Airbus A380s entering into service in 2016.


Chief Executive Officer of Rolls-Royce John Rishton (L) and President of Emirates Airlines Tim Clark shake hands after addressing a press conference in central London on April 17, 2015. Dubai

Dubai — Emirates on Friday announced a historic $9.2 billion (€8.7 billion) engine deal with Rolls-Royce for Trent 900 engines and a long-term TotalCare package.

Announcing the deal at a joint Press conference in London, attended by Emirates president Sir Tim Clark and Rolls-Royce chief executive John Rishton, the Dubai-based airline said the engines will be used to power its 50 superjumbos ordered at the Dubai Airshow in 2013. The airline will buy 200 Trent 900 engines plus spares for the four-engine aircraft that would enter service from 2016.

It is the first time the Gulf carrier has ordered Rolls-Royce engines for its double-decker aircraft fleet, the rest of which is powered by Engine Alliance, a joint venture of General Electric and Pratt & Whitney. The UK-based Rolls-Royce is the world’s second-largest maker of aircraft engines after Fairfield, Connecticut-based GE. Its shares rose 2.1 per cent to 1001 pence in early trading on London Stock Exchange.

The $9.2 billion engine deal to Rolls-Royce is a major blow to US-based Engine Alliance that is powering Emirates’ first 90 double-decker planes. British Airways, Deutsche Lufthansa and Qantas Airways Ltd are among other leading customers using Rolls-Royce Trent 900 engines in superjumbos.

“Today’s announcement is significant not only because it cements the partnership between Emirates and Rolls-Royce, but also because of the large and sustained economic impact that this will have on aviation manufacturing in the UK and Europe,” Sir Tim Clark said.

Saj Ahmad, chief analyst at London-based StrategicAero Research, said the deal will bolster Rolls Royce’s backlog for several years, especially since it was hit hard by Emirates’ cancellation of 70 Rolls Royce-powered Airbus A350s last summer.

“It’s a massive shot in the arm for Rolls Royce, especially when you consider just how poor the A380 has been in securing new orders,” Ahmad told Khaleej Times.

The engine deal, which is the largest ever for Rolls-Royce, and one of the largest ever export orders for a UK based company, is part of Emirates’ ongoing investment into the UK and Europe. It will further support trade ties between the UK and the UAE, building on the estimated $13.4 billion of bilateral trade recorded in 2013.

Rishton, said the success of Emirates over the last 30 years has been extraordinary.

“Rolls-Royce has been proud to have been part of this success, powering Emirates aircraft since 1996. We are delighted that Emirates has again placed its trust in our technology, with the biggest order in our history,” he said.

Referring to Frontier Economics report, Emirate said in a statement that its investment in the Airbus A380 programme has had a significant impact on the UK and wider European economies. The report identified that in 2013-14 Emirates’ investment in the A380 created 7,000 UK jobs, equating to a $630 million GDP contribution. Across the EU, Emirates’ 140 A380 orders are estimated to have supported 41,000 jobs, equivalent to a massive $3.6 billion GDP.

“As the largest customer and operator of Airbus A380s, Emirates order for Rolls Royce engines brings a new engine type under Emirates growing A380 fleet. The airline will be able to further diversify its engineering talent with yet another new engine type under its belt too,” Ahmad said.

“Even though Emirates today is still taking deliveries of the GE-PW Alliance GP7200 engines on its current A380s, Emirates’ huge A380 fleet benefits from operational economies of scale and therefore introducing a new engine type to the fleet will not detrimentally impact either its cost base or operational efficiency,” he said.

Fabrice Brégier, Airbus president and chief executive, said this year Airbus is celebrating the 10th anniversary year of the A380’s first flight.

“We would like to congratulate Emirates for continuing to place the A380 at the centre of their future growth plans. This is exactly what this remarkable aircraft was designed for; helping leading worldwide airlines such as Emirates to develop and grow profitably,” said Brégier.


----------



## gevorika78

http://www.rolls-royce.com/news/pre...ce-wins-largest-ever-order-from-emirates.aspx


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ The decision to buy RR Engines comes even after successful installation EA GP7200.
But as we can see Emirates stuck in US with Open Sky Agreement they prefer British instead of US.

Even though Trent900 have bed history with A380.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> what are ur sources ?? ^^^^^


It was some Mexican news source but on airliners.net they said it was only a rumor and not confirmed.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ The decision to buy RR Engines comes even after successful installation EA GP7200.
> But as we can see Emirates stuck in US with Open Sky Agreement they prefer British instead of US.
> 
> Even though Trent900 have bed history with A380.


I don't that's the reason since EK is buying 200 more B777s. I think they went with RR to try and convince them to improve the A380's engine for the new NEO which is what EK wants Airbus to build.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK will also start flying the A380 to Prague.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> EK will also start flying the A380 to Prague.


Wow, that is a surprise. Each European route needs one A380, but the North American and Australian routes need 2-3 A380's. So its starting to look like 140 A380's won't even be enough for EK!


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, that is a surprise. Each European route needs one A380, but the North American and Australian routes need 2-3 A380's. So its starting to look like 140 A380's won't even be enough for EK!


Yup, service starts July 1st.

Also BRU will get A380 service September 18th.


----------



## killerk

*Rotana Jet reveals aggressive expansion plan*

Airline broadens its network with announcement of additional destinations in GCC and Levant
PUBLISHED: 16:21 APRIL 23, 2015

Abu Dhabi: Rotana Jet announced on Thursday its aggressive expansion plan by introducing new destinations and increasing frequencies to its existing destinations.

“The already significant demand for air travel services between Abu Dhabi and other cities is expected to grow further in tandem with the many developments in the UAE and Rotana Jet wants to play a contributing role in connecting the capital with other cities — be it domestic, regional and international,” Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saif Al Nahyan, the Chairman of Rotana Jet Aviation, said in a statement.

He added that the air connectivity that Rotana Jet introduces to Abu Dhabi has a “positive impact on trade and comprehensive development of Abu Dhabi. It also increases tourism, provides choice for the consumer and supports air cargo shipments to and from regional and international canters”.

Rotana Jet expansion reaches new heights with the launch of flights between Abu Dhabi and Beirut, the Lebanese capital. Beirut is the company’s first destination in the Levant and its 11th worldwide.

*Rotana Jet further stated it also intends to operate daily flights to Doha in Qatar and points in Egypt soon. *In addition to the new destinations, frequencies to the existing destinations including Salalah, Muscat and Kuwait has been increased, the company said in a statement.

Source: http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/rotana-jet-reveals-aggressive-expansion-plan-1.1497741


----------



## AppleMac

*EK Freighter Fleet at DWC*


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Quite a busy cargo operations....!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, great to see DWC so busy!


----------



## noir-dresses

It's looking like the Prague A380 service is a one off flight celebrating five years of service only. Oh well, maybe some time in the future we'll see a daily service.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Fly Dubai Top 5 Destinations:
1- Saudia Arabia : 12 Airport
2-Russia: 11 Airport
3-Iran: 9 Airports
4-India:8 Airports
5-Iraq:5 Airports 

Air Arabia Top 5 Destinations:
1-India: 13 Airport
2-Saudia Arabia : 12 Airport
3-Russia: 8 Airport
4-Iran: 8 Airport
5-Pakistan: 6 Airport


----------



## Elktest

today for 10 years the frist flight from a A380
A380 Emirates A6-EOO by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EOO by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr

A380 Etihad A6-APB by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr


----------



## saj1288

*Flydubai Adds New Russian Routes from Oct 2015*

Flydubai in winter 2015/16 season is expanding service to Russia, with the launch of 2 new routes to Russia, serving Nizhniy Novgorod and Novosibirsk from October 2015. Planned schedule as follow.

eff 04OCT15 Dubai – Novosibirsk 3 wekekly
FZ907 DXB0930 – 1655OVB 73H 357
FZ908 OVB1755 – 2150DXB 73H 357

eff 07OCT15 Dubai – Nizhniy Novgorod 2 weekly
FZ931 DXB0945 – 1415GOJ 73H 36
FZ932 GOJ1515 – 2135DXB 73H 36


http://airlineroute.net/2015/04/29/fz-russia-oct15/


----------



## Elktest

nice flightline
A380 flightline by XFW-Spotter, on Flickr


----------



## gevorika78

Emirates crew getting a new uniform?


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Air Arabia flight to Sharjah diverted due to 'unruly' passenger*

Air Arabia flight to Sharjah diverted due to 'unruly' passenger


Staff Report / 4 May 2015


Flight landed safely and the authorities are holding the necessary investigation.

An Air Arabia flight from Kuwait to Sharjah was diverted to Minhad Airport in Dubai due to an unruly passenger, an airline spokesperson said.

The spokesperson said: 'Air Arabia flight G9128 from Kuwait to Sharjah on May 3, 2015 was diverted to Minhad Airbase in Dubai following instructions from the Air Traffic Control due to an unruly passenger onboard. Flight landed safely and the authorities are currently holding the necessary investigation. We regret any inconvenience caused. The safety of our passengers and crew remains Air Arabia’s highest priority'.


Khaleej Times Home


----------



## AltinD

Well, they can't blame alcohol this time


----------



## Berliner01

> Passenger traffic through Dubai International Airport rose 7.2 percent from a year ago in March, its operator said on Tuesday.
> 
> Passengers totalled 6.74 million, boosted by new flights added by Dubai carriers Emirates and flydubai. In the first three months of this year, passenger traffic climbed 6.8 percent from a year earlier to 19.61 million.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...affic-up-7-2-y-y-in-march-2015-05-05-1.589712


----------



## killerk

*Qatar Airways launches direct flights to Ras Al Khaimah*

Posted 6 May 2015

Qatar Airways has announced an expansion to its UAE services with the launch of direct flights to Ras Al Khaimah, commencing October 1, 2015.
Operating daily, QR1120 will depart Doha’s Hamad International Airport at 20:15 hours and arrive at Ras Al Khaimah International Airport at 22.30 hours. The return flight QR1121 will depart at 23:30 hours and arrive in Doha at 23:45 hours. 
The UAE is a market that is strong and full of confidence,” said Qatar Airways Group chief executive, Akbar Al Baker: “Today, Qatar Airways enjoys a robust operation in the UAE with 98 flights a week to Dubai, 28 flights a week to Dubai World Central, 42 flights a week to Abu Dhabi and 21 flights a week to Sharjah. Now with the addition of seven weekly flights to Ras Al Khaimah, Qatar Airways will have a total of 196 weekly flights from Doha to the UAE.” 
Having launched Sharjah and Dubai World Central in March 2014 and with the announcement to launch Ras Al Khaimah in October this year, Qatar Airways is significantly increasing its operations to the UAE as a result of growing demand for more capacity in and out of the country. 
Sheikh Salem bin Sultan bin Saqr Al Qasimi, chairman of Ras Al Khaimah International Airport said: “We are delighted to welcome Qatar Airways to the network of airlines operating at Ras Al Khaimah International Airport. Ras Al Khaimah is a global destination for both tourism and commerce and the new daily Qatar Airways QR1120 flight will service up to 400,000 passengers travelling in and out of the Emirate on an annual basis from October.” 
Analyst Saj Ahmad commented: “Qatar Airways will be putting immense pressure on Air Arabia when it starts operations to Ras Al Khaimah (RAK) later this year. 
“RAK has already seen RAK Airways try and fail to carve out a niche, but Air Arabia's presence will be tested as well. Given the wide breadth of passenger demand out of Doha, particularly to the UAE, RAK presents a key opportunity for Qatar Airways to develop even more strong connection options given its size and growing fleet. 
“And with the earlier announcement or Qatar Airways establishing a shuttle service between Dubai and Doha, the airline will look to cement its position with services to both Dubai International and Al Maktoum International Airports, particularly as Emirates and flydubai do not yet operate out of the latter airport.”
Ras Al Khaimah, which is the northern-most Emirate of the UAE, is located approximately 45 minutes from Dubai International Airport and offers travellers an even wider variety of options when they are looking to reach Dubai. With a wide range of activities covering water sports, sailing cruises, desert camps, golf courses and mountain adventures, the destination enables fun-filled stopovers as well as extended holidays. 
Operating an Airbus A320 on the Ras Al Khaimah route, passengers from key markets in Europe, the Americas and the GCC region will have increased availability of flights to the UAE when transiting via Doha.

Source: http://www.arabianaerospace.aero/qa...s-to-ras-al-khaimah.html#sthash.3DH2By8c.dpuf


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

i hope they won't cancel Sharjah and RAK ....cuase they seem not as strong as DXB and AUH...i was quite surprise that they have flights to DWC


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Schengen visa waiver for Emiratis from May 7*

Schengen visa waiver for Emiratis from May 7

Silvia Radan/Staff ReporterA / 6 May 2015

Emiratis will need a valid passport to enter any of the Schengen countries, which will be stamped on entering the country. 

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/images/georgio0505.jpg










Khaleej Times Google Plus Page Khaleej Times Facebook Page Khaleej Times Twitter Page Khaleej Times on Instagram

Home
Nation
Business
Gold/Forex
News
Sport
Entertainment
KT World
Magazines
Sites
Classifieds
Jobs

Home > Community

Schengen visa waiver for Emiratis from May 7

Silvia Radan/Staff ReporterA / 6 May 2015

Emiratis will need a valid passport to enter any of the Schengen countries, which will be stamped on entering the country.


Abu Dhabi - As of May 7, all UAE nationals will be allowed to visit Europe visa-free. Unlike European Union citizens, who may travel within the EU space using just an ID, Emiratis will need a valid passport to enter any of the Schengen countries, which will be stamped on entering the country.

They are then free to travel through all Schengen countries for three months. Giorgio Starace, Italian ambassador in Abu Dhabi, told Khaleej Times that Italy was particularly happy about the visa waiver for Emirati citizens.

“The visa waiver coincides with the Milan Expo 2015, which started on May 1 and it will definitely attract more visitors from UAE,” he said. “Italy has been one of the main supporters of the visa waiver, and during the Italian Presidency of the EU Council, which ended on December 31, 2014, we put a big focus on the importance to reinforce even more the relations between EU and UAE.”

Last year, Italy issued 35,000 visas in Abu Dhabi and Dubai, and about 10,000 of them were for Emiratis. Now that visas are no longer required, the Italian ambassador is certain the number of Emirati tourists will increase considerably.

“There are three reasons for this. First, the travel connection between the UAE and Italy has increased with more daily flights added by Alitalia and Etihad in March to Rome, Milan and Venice; also Emirates Airlines opened many new flights to Italy and new Italian cities will be added soon,” said Starace.

“The second reason is Expo 2015.” With Milan hosting the Expo 2015 and Dubai winning the bid for Expo 2020, the two countries decided to help each other in this field, marking a ground-breaking new collaborative project, the first of its kind between two universal expositions, based on sharing knowledge, capabilities and experience.

Thus, the UAE was chosen as the fourth leg of a promotional campaign for Expo Milan last year, while officials and staff of Dubai 2020 are now in Milan to observe first-hand how the Expo was organised. UAE is also showcasing one of the largest and most prestigious pavilions at Milan Expo 2015.

“The third reason for more Emiratis to visit Italy is that Italy is ever more popular; it is a fabulous country! Emiratis usually prefer to visit the historical Italian cities and towns, but more and more go to the Alps and the beautiful coast,” said the ambassador.

In fact, Italy is now one of the top 10 destinations for UAE. The ties between the two countries also extend at political and economical level, the UAE being a strategic partner of Italy in the Mena region.

Bilateral ties are reflected in the growth in trade — more than Euro 6 billions last year — and figures placed Italy as the second largest European trade partner of the UAE. “It is also worth mentioning that on May 7 an Emirati pavilion will be inaugurated at the Biennale di Venezia, so many UAE visitors who come to Expo Milan will also have the chance to take the fast train to Venice and visit the most important exhibition of contemporary art in the world,” mentioned Starace.

Further more, during the Abu Dhabi International Book Fair (ADIBF) opening here this week, Italy will sign a Memorandum of Understanding with the fair’s organisers, becoming the ADIBF 2016 Country of Honour, which will open more doors for cultural cooperation.

Meanwhile, for non-Emirati nationals residing in the UAE, the Italian Visa Centre in Abu Dhabi has opened a Vasco Travel Agency offering tickets to Milan Expo 2015, as well as travel packages to Italy.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Dubai’s Emirates Airline Net Profit Soars
*

DUBAI–Emirates Airline, the world’s largest by international traffic, on Thursday said full-year net profit rose 40% to its second-highest value ever, helped by a sharp fall in fuel prices amid a turbulent year for the Persian Gulf carrier.

*Its net profit in the 12-month period ended March 31 amounted to $1.2 billion*, Emirates said, its best financial year after posting record results in 2010-2011.

The airline’s revenue totaled $24.2 billion, up 7% on the year. Fuel accounted for 35% of operating costs, down from nearly 40% in previous years. It saved $545 million in fuel costs, Emirates said. But a stronger U.S. dollar negatively impacted its earnings by $412 million, it added.

Emirates, which has grown passengers in double-digits percentages almost every year in its 30-year history, said* it carried 49.3 million passengers* in the latest fiscal year, an increase of 11% despite facing some headwinds. Seat occupancy, or *seat factor, averaged 79.6 percent*, Sheikh Ahmed said, up from 79.4 percent in the prior year.

Emirates has suffered from closed airspace in conflict-plagued countries around Dubai, including Iraq, Syria, Libya Yemen and in Ukraine, while the Ebola epidemic in Africa deterred many Asian customers from flying. Dubai International airport also closed one of its two runways in an 80-day upgrade over the summer last year, grounding some Emirates planes. The airline said it lost $467 million in potential revenue due to the Dubai runway closure.

Emirates has also had to deal with labor unrest among its pilots and cabin-crew staff and faced accusations from U.S. carriers that the airline is subsidized by its state owners, allegations Emirates denies.

Emirates Group, which includes a raft of other businesses--hotels, a tour operator and airports operator Dnata--reported a full-year net profit of $1.5 billion, up 34% on the year.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/dubais-emirates-airline-net-profit-soars-1430987032


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Link to the 2014-15 Emirates Group financial report: 

http://content.emirates.com/downloads/ek/pdfs/report/annual_report_2015.pdf


----------



## killerk

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> i hope they won't cancel Sharjah and RAK ....cuase they seem not as strong as DXB and AUH...i was quite surprise that they have flights to DWC


98 flights to DXB (14 flights in a 24 hour timeframe) and 28 flights to DWC is also going a bit overboard...But I like the way they are thinking!! The UAE has a big local market which hub spoke airlines based there ignore by charging a premium for its resident passengers. They will now have access to pretty much whole west coast of UAE, a feat even the locally based airlines can't boast about!!


----------



## siamu maharaj

How many daily flights do they have to AUH?


----------



## killerk

^^42 a week (6 a day) all to AUH!!


----------



## killerk

*Maurice Flanagan, Who Helped Build Emirates Airline, Dies at 86*

Flanagan helped turn Emirates into a premier airline, Dubai into global commercial hub

By RORY JONES
May 7, 2015 6:16 p.m. ET

DUBAI—Maurice Flanagan, who helped build Emirates Airline from a desert start-up to the world’s biggest international carrier, died Thursday. He was 86.

Mr. Flanagan navigated the carrier for more than a quarter century—through regional wars and global recessions—to turn Emirates into a premier airline and its home of Dubai into a global commercial hub.

Arriving in the city state in 1978 to run Dubai’s airport operator Dnata, Mr. Flanagan began operating an airline at the request of current ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum. He had $10 million in government funding in his pocket and two leased aircraft from Pakistan International Airlines.

On setting up Emirates in 1985, Sheikh Mohammed said the airline had to “be good, look good, and make money.” In his time at Emirates’ helm, Mr. Flanagan accomplished all three.

Retiring as Executive Vice Chairman in 2013, Mr. Flanagan left an airline flying 39 million annual passengers to more than 130 destinations and with revenues of $15 billion. He had held the roles of Managing Director, President and Vice Chairman during his time at Emirates

Born in Lancashire, United Kingdom in 1928, Mr. Flanagan earned a Bachelor of Arts in History and French from the University of Liverpool before serving in the Royal Air Force as a navigation officer. His career in aviation started in 1953 as a graduate trainee with British Overseas Airways Corporation, the forerunner to British Airways.

Mr. Flanagan was posted multiple times overseas before joining British Airways senior management in 1974.

Sharing an office in the early years with Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, the current chairman of Emirates, Mr. Flanagan developed a bond with the Emirati royal, according to people close to the executives. “He was generous with his time, forthright in his views, and a person who gave 110% to everything he did,” Sheikh Ahmed said in a statement on Thursday.

Still, the first few years of the airline were tumultuous, with the Iran-Iraq war on Dubai’s doorstep and the launch of the first Gulf War in 1991. That same year Emirates launched its first flight to London Heathrow airport, now one of its major destinations. Routes to Asia, Australasia and the U.S. soon followed.

Source: http://www.wsj.com/articles/maurice-flanagan-who-helped-build-emirates-airline-dies-at-86-1431037003


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> 98 flights to DXB (14 flights in a 24 hour timeframe) and 28 flights to DWC is also going a bit overboard...But I like the way they are thinking!! The UAE has a big local market which hub spoke airlines based there ignore by charging a premium for its resident passengers. They will now have access to pretty much whole west coast of UAE, a feat even the locally based airlines can't boast about!!


They are missing Al Ain though.


----------



## noir-dresses

So sorry to hear about Maurice Flanagan's death. My condolences go out to his family.

The poor man just finished working for Emirates not so long ago, and never really had the time to enjoy his retirement.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*UAE passenger numbers up 17.3% in first four months
*
Country's airports handled 37.84m people from January to April


Dubai: The UAE's main airports handled 17.3 per cent more passengers in the first four months of the year compared to a year earlier as local airlines add more capacity to their networks.

A total of 37.84 million passengers arrived, transferred and departed at airports in the country from January to April compared to 32.24 million a year ago, according to data from federal regulator, the General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA).

Abu Dhabi International, home to rapidly expanding Etihad Airways, and Dubai International, home to one of the world's largest carriers, Emirates, accounted for the bulk of additional passengers.

*Dubai International, which last year overtook London's Heathrow to become the world's busiest airport for international passenger traffic, saw a 14 per cent rise in passenger numbers to 27.5 million.*
Emirates and flydubai are driving growth at Dubai International with an additional 12 per cent and 17 per cent of seating capacity, respectively, in the first four months, stated Will Horton, senior analyst at CAPA -- Centre for Aviation.

P*assenger numbers at Abu Dhabi International rose 27 per cent, above the five-airport average, to 7.4 million passengers* with an average monthly increase of 392,577.
Etihad have added 23 per cent more capacity over the same period, which means the airline -- and others -- are likely filling more seats to and from Abu Dhabi than they were a year ago, Horton stated.

DWC, Dubai's airport in the emirate's south, handled 158,216 passengers in the first four months of the year, 80 per cent more than the 84,125 passengers a year ago.

Al Ain International, in Abu Dhabi's east along the Omani border, has seen a sharp increase in the number of passengers this year of 90 per cent to 10,313 passengers over the January to April period. In March, Ali Majid Al Mansouri, chairman of Abu Dhabi, the manager and operator of airports in the emirate, said the government was studying how to boost traffic at Al Ain.

In Sharjah, 2.6 million passenger passed through Sharjah International from January to April -- 23 per cent more than the same period a year ago.

Ras Al Khaimah, which serves the northern emirates, handled 109,411 passengers compared to just 139 a year ago. The emirates flagship carrier, RAK Airways, ceased operations on January 1, 2014. Air Arabia, which is also based at Sharjah, launched hub operations from RAK in May 2014.

https://www.zawya.com/story/UAE_passenger_numbers_up_173_in_first_four_months-ZAWYA20150520041546/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Other news: 

Dubai Airports to make automated announcements in 25 languages
http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins.../2015/May/aviation_May29.xml&section=aviation

Dutch gov't blocks Gulf carriers' expansion at Amsterdam’s Schiphol airport
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dutc...m-s-schiphol-airport-593530.html#.VV3Ml_mqqkp

Not good for the ME3. If more countries start doing this, then the ME3 might be in trouble.

Dubai unlikely to get US pre-clearance for a decade
http://www.arabiansupplychain.com/article-11267-dubai-unlikely-to-get-us-pre-clearance-for-a-decade/

Good decision by DXB. Pre clearance is convenient for passengers, but most people don't like it and it delays flights. At a congested hub like DXB, and with EK's main benefit of short stopovers, there is no need for pre-clearance right now.


----------



## Elktest

acceptance flight
A380 Etihad A6-APC by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

Any news who has replace Maurice Flanagan.....?


----------



## killerk

*Gulf-US airline partnerships: idiosyncratic but the way forward. American Airlines to Abu Dhabi?*

American Airlines could strengthen its Etihad partnership with Dallas-Abu Dhabi service

American Airlines could deepen its partnership with Etihad by launching flights to Abu Dhabi. It is understood American has evaluated Dallas-Abu Dhabi service for its 777-300ERs and could serve the route on the days Etihad does not; Etihad offers only three weekly Dallas-Abu Dhabi flights. Etihad launched three weekly flights to Dallas in Dec-2014 and planned to offer daily service in Apr-2015, but in Jan-2015 delayed the frequency increase to at least 2016. Etihad did not give an exact reason but it is understood Dallas is not performing strongly for Etihad. A joint American-Etihad service that matches Qatar's size would be a larger competitor to Emirates than Etihad alone is today to Emirates.

American's partnership with Etihad has given American the insights into the large number of passengers transferring from its network to Etihad. American could also link new markets and deepen the penetration of existing markets Etihad has access to. As noted, American already codeshares on Etihad flights beyond Abu Dhabi.

American's placement of its own metal on the route would change route dynamics since codeshares are not a full substitute. American would be the last of the big three US airlines to serve the Middle East, but it could have the highest strategic value of US airlines serving the Middle East. (It is understood Delta has seen declining performance in its Dubai route.) As there is open skies between the US and UAE, a metal neutral JV is a serious possibility. A JV with a Gulf carrier could bring revenue benefits to American: under its European JV, revenue is shared only across the Atlantic with American receiving a fixed sum for flights beyond. A Gulf JV could allow American to capture a higher share of the revenue of passengers travelling to the Middle East, India etc.....

Source: http://centreforaviation.com/analys...forward-american-airlines-to-abu-dhabi-223254


----------



## killerk

^^This is the 2nd indirect article in the last few months I am reading that sends a subtle message about how good Qatar is doing on the Dallas Fort Worth route!!


----------



## luv2bebrown

firoz bharmal said:


> Any news who has replace Maurice Flanagan.....?


In the last few years, he had taken a backseat role and his position had become somewhat ceremonial. There won't be a replacement.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> In the last few years, he had taken a backseat role and his position had become somewhat ceremonial. There won't be a replacement.


Tim Clark is the genius who has run EK for many years and I don't think EK can find anyone better than him. He has said that he expects to leave EK by 2025 though so I hope they can find someone as good to replace him.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^This is the 2nd indirect article in the last few months I am reading that sends a subtle message about how good Qatar is doing on the Dallas Fort Worth route!!


Very interesting article and it seems like a good idea for EY. Its also interesting to see an article mentioning Delta's DXB route becoming weaker. I'm not sure if they will drop DXB though. They should tag the flight to DEL or do something similar.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Emirates to launch fourth Italian Gateway
*

Emirates has today announced plans to start a daily service to Bologna, Italy, from 3rd November 2015.

The capital of the Emilia-Romagna region, Bologna will be Emirates’ fourth Italian destination bringing Emirates’ weekly flights to Italy to 56. Set to be operated by a Boeing 777-300ER in a three class configuration, Emirates will offer the only long-haul wide-bodied service to and from Bologna. The new flight will add 5040 international seats per week to and from the city, enabling customers in Bologna and the surrounding region to conveniently access key Emirates destinations in the Far East, Middle East, Africa and West Asia.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Its crazy that they launch routes to secondary cities with a B77W now! Looking forward to more European expansion.


----------



## killerk

If Delta's management used sense, they could have worked out a codeshare with Emirates on the Atlanta route....That would have done extremely well as Delta would have had only one destination in the whole of the Middle East, South Asia and North Africa from Atlanta with Emirates offering connections in the region....I guess that is part of the reason EK still does not fly to ATL...


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Its crazy that they launch routes to secondary cities with a B77W now! Looking forward to more European expansion.


Alitalia plans to start Bologna and Catania (Sicily) to Abu Dhabi soon...Emirates wants to get there before Alitalia gets to UAE!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> Alitalia plans to start Bologna and Catania (Sicily) to Abu Dhabi soon...Emirates wants to get there before Alitalia gets to UAE!!


True. There is still potential for EK in Europe. They can't expand in France and Germany, but they can still fly to more secondary cities in Spain, Italy, etc.


----------



## luv2bebrown

killerk said:


> If Delta's management used sense, they could have worked out a codeshare with Emirates on the Atlanta route....That would have done extremely well as Delta would have had only one destination in the whole of the Middle East, South Asia and North Africa from Atlanta with Emirates offering connections in the region....I guess that is part of the reason EK still does not fly to ATL...


That would have pissed off its European partners.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad Airways' net profit up 52% to $73 million in 2014*

Total revenues went up 26 per cent
By Staff
Published Thursday, May 28, 2015

Etihad Airways posted a net profit of $73 million on total revenues of $ 7.6 billion in 2014, up 52.1 per cent and 26.7 per cent respectively over the previous year.

Earnings before interest and tax (EBIT) rose 32.5 per cent to $257 million. Earnings before interest, tax, depreciation, amortisation and rentals (EBITDAR) were up 16.2 per cent to $1.1 billion, representing a 15 per cent margin on total revenues.

James Hogan, President and Chief Executive Officer of Etihad Airways, said: “Our shareholder has set a clear commercial mandate for this business and we continue to deliver against that mandate. Our focus is on sustainable profitability and our fourth year of net profits, at a time when we continue to invest in the new routes, new aircraft, new product and new infrastructure needed to compete effectively, shows we are serious about that goal.

Etihad Airways carried a total of 14.8 million passengers in 2014, an increase of 22.3 per cent year-on-year. Revenue Passenger Kilometres (RPKs) – measuring passenger journeys - increased by 23.6 per cent to 68.6 billion (55.5 billion), while Available Seat Kilometres (ASKs) – representing capacity - grew by 21.8 per cent to 86.6 billion (71.1 billion). 

Passenger numbers were strengthened by the continued enhancement of Etihad Airways’ global network last year. The airline launched services to 10 new destinations in eight countries - Los Angeles, Dallas, San Francisco, Rome, Zurich, Medina, Yerevan, Jaipur, Phuket and Perth - and increased capacity on 23 existing routes. By the end of the year, the average network-wide seat load factor was 79.2 per cent, compared to 78.0 per cent in 2013.

A key driver of Etihad Airways’ growth in 2014 was its partnership strategy, based on wide-ranging codeshares and its approach of minority equity investments in important airlines. This strategy delivered revenues of $ 1.1 billion in 2014, an increase of 37.7 per cent ($820 million), and represented 24 per cent of Etihad Airways’ total passenger revenues.

Etihad says will support 23,400 jobs in US this year

Abu Dhabi-headquartered Etihad Airways will contribute $2.9 billion (Dh10.64 billion) and support 23,400 jobs in the US economy this year, according to research by global consultancy Oxford Economics.

Commissioned by Etihad Airways, the study projects that, by 2020, the airline’s operating expenditure and capital investments will almost double to support 46,200 American jobs and deliver $6.2 billion (Dh22.75 billion) a year.

The study assessed the airline’s capital expenditure with US suppliers and its operating expenditure in the country to calculate a value for direct, indirect, induced and catalytic contributions.

“Open Skies is good for competition and good for the consumer, but most of all today’s report shows it is also good for the American economy,” said Vijay Poonoosamy, Vice President International and Public Affairs of Etihad Airways.

“We are all growing as a result of Open Skies,” he said. “That is good for the airlines, good for the US economy and good for customers.”

“Since 2005, the year before we started flying to America, our expenditure and activities in the US market have supported thousands of jobs and helped to fuel domestic economic growth,” he said, adding that “by 2020, Oxford Economics calculates that we will have committed $41 billion [Dh150.47bn] to the US GDP through a combination of direct expenditure on our day-to-day operations in the US and our long-term relationships with American partners including Boeing, GE Aircraft Engines and Sabre Airline Solutions.”

Since 2004, when it announced plans to acquire five Boeing 777-300ER aircraft, Etihad Airways has introduced or ordered almost120 Boeing aircraft at a current list price of $36.5bn, including more than 70 B787 Dreamliner and 25 next-generation B777X aircraft.

The airline has also chosen US suppliers for other equipment ranging from cabin interiors to inflight entertainment systems.

Poonoosamy said a number of US airlines were also beneficiaries of Etihad Airways’ presence in the US market.

In 2014, Etihad Airways delivered 182,000 connecting passengers onto US airlines including American, United, Delta and Jet Blue. This is forecast to grow to approximately 300,000 in 2015, an increase of 65 per cent, following the introduction last year of new routes to Los Angeles, San Francisco and Dallas Fort Worth.

“Put into perspective, that’s equivalent to five full Boeing 737-800 flights every day of the year,” Poonoosamy said.

In addition to the airline’s direct expenditure, Oxford Economics says a further $1.3bn will be spent in America by the 260,000 international visitors which Etihad Airways expects to carry to the US this year from a range of markets, including countries across the Middle East and Indian sub-continent.

The economic benefits of connectivity between the US and destinations in the Etihad Airways network have been valued by Oxford Economics at $410m this year, rising to an expected $850m by 2020.

Poonoosamy said Etihad Airways’ presence in the US market had generated economic activity for third party organizations including hotels, ground transport providers and a wide range travel industry partners.

The airline’s economic contribution is further strengthened by its cargo activities, which will contribute to the movement of 80,000 tonnes of freight to and from the US this year.

In addition to the freight space in the bellies of its passenger jets, Etihad Airways has formed a strong partnership with the US aviation company Atlas Air, which operates three Boeing 747 freighters on behalf of Etihad Cargo.

Source: http://www.emirates247.com/business...-52-to-73-million-in-2014-2015-05-28-1.592120


----------



## billding

Theres a rumor that EY are to code share with PIA from 15th June to Pakistan, while PK to apply code to AUH, Europe and US mostly former PIA destinations except one in EU and three in US, and PIA may drop New York due to this. Is a Jet Airways style take over in the maikng? PK are offloading 26% shares in October.


----------



## luv2bebrown

If I were the US3, I would use that pathetic EY profit as an example of a lack of profit motive. $73 million off of $7.6 billion? And the shareholder (AD government) is satisfied with that?


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> Theres a rumor that EY are to code share with PIA from 15th June to Pakistan, while PK to apply code to AUH, Europe and US mostly former PIA destinations except one in EU and three in US, and PIA may drop New York due to this. Is a Jet Airways style take over in the maikng? PK are offloading 26% shares in October.


That would be a great move!! It is a market with huge potential....


----------



## killerk

luv2bebrown said:


> If I were the US3, I would use that pathetic EY profit as an example of a lack of profit motive. $73 million off of $7.6 billion? And the shareholder (AD government) is satisfied with that?


The way they were spending lavishly buying other airline companies, I am surprised they made a profit...It is working for them though, once they offload their share of Aer Lingus to IAG, they will make a handsome profit out of that investment, something that is rare in the aviation sector!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Not just that but I'm starting to dislike DXB especially when flying Y, and you have no access to a lounge. You actually do feel like cattle with no comfortable place to sit, and rest. The whole set up feels like they don't want you to sit, but shop instead.
> 
> I really like the rest areas in DOH a lot. One funny thing I realized in DOH as well is how clean the airport, and airline is. They scrub those planes down every time at the airport. I also noticed Qatar Airways always have the cleanest rims of any other airline in the world, but they do, they're always as white as milk.


Yeah it does feel like that. I mean there are a couple of quiet areas but I agree that the whole set up feels like they just want you spend money at the Duty Free. There are also huge problems at DXB like the delayed takeoffs and landings and the problem keeps getting worse. 

I have yet to see the new DOH, but a friend of mine said that the airport is already too overcrowded. So for an airport that just opened and with more expansion still many years away, that airport will suffer from extreme overcrowding (again).
The QR business class lounge looks incredible though and with the great offers QR has (sometimes J prices are the same as EK Y prices for the direct flight), I'm definitely going to try them again soon. 

EY is also very good. The in flight product is great and the service is much better than EK. The only problem is their AUH hub which is bursting with people. So QR is the best from the three right now but I think EY will be the best one when the midfield terminal opens at AUH.


----------



## killerk

*Saudia to DWC*

Saudia plans to start daily flights to DWC from Riyadh and Jeddah and 3 weekly flights from Dammam and Medina in November.....


----------



## AltinD

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Yeah it does feel like that. I mean there are a couple of quiet areas but I agree that the whole set up feels like they just want you spend money at the Duty Free. There are also huge problems at DXB like the delayed takeoffs and landings and the problem keeps getting worse.
> 
> I have yet to see the new DOH, but a friend of mine said that the airport is already too overcrowded. So for an airport that just opened and with more expansion still many years away, that airport will suffer from extreme overcrowding (again).
> The QR business class lounge looks incredible though and with the great offers QR has (sometimes J prices are the same as EK Y prices for the direct flight), I'm definitely going to try them again soon.
> 
> EY is also very good. The in flight product is great and the service is much better than EK. The only problem is their AUH hub which is bursting with people. So QR is the best from the three right now but I think EY will be the best one when the midfield terminal opens at AUH.


Have you ever transited in IST? :runaway:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> Have you ever transited in IST? :runaway:


I traveled to IST in 2010 and it seemed very crowded. I can't imagine how bad it is now with TK growing so quickly.


----------



## Kutsuit

1. *Etihad Airways to sell its Aer Lingus stake*

http://www.rte.ie/news/business/2015/0608/706611-etihad-aer-lingus/



> *Etihad Airways has agreed to sell its stake in Aer Lingus, its chief executive James Hogan has said.*
> 
> Mr Hogan said that Etihad will sell its 4.99% stake in Aer Lingus, which is in the middle of a potential takeover bid by British Airways-parent International Airlines Group.
> 
> The airline's boss also said it had reached a deal to deepen its relationship with Air France-KLM.
> 
> Etihad and Air France-KLM will share codes on more flights starting this year, opening more European cities to the Abu Dhabi-based airline's customers.
> 
> Mr Hogan made his comments on the sidelines of the International Air Transport Association's (IATA) annual meeting.
> 
> The moves announced by its CEO reflect Etihad's strategy to grow its route map through airline partnerships.
> 
> With codeshares on French domestic flights imminent, Etihad also is looking to add destinations via codeshares with Philippine Airlines, Garuda Indonesia and Malaysia Airlines, Hogan said.
> 
> "We're keen to maintain a relationship with IAG. Indications are that they're interested in doing so too," Mr Hogan said.


2. *Edinburgh Airport launches daily Etihad service to Abu Dhabi*

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-33052268



> *An airline has launched a new daily service from the Scottish capital to Abu Dhabi.*
> 
> Etihad Airways' inaugural flight landed at Edinburgh Airport at 07:24.
> 
> Edinburgh is Etihad's first Scottish destination and its third departure point from the UK, alongside London Heathrow and Manchester.
> 
> It will offer connections onwards to a number of other destinations in the Middle East, Indian sub-continent, Asia and Australia.
> 
> The new route to the capital of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) will be operated with an Airbus A330-200 aircraft, with a total of 22 seats in business class and 240 in economy.
> 
> Edinburgh Airport began the latest stage of its expansion earlier this year with the announcement of a £50m development.
> 
> A new immigration and baggage hall is to be built, which should triple the capacity for larger long-haul aircraft.
> 
> It is the second stage of a £150m programme agreed two years ago.
> 
> The first stage included a new security hall and a temporary arrivals hall to accommodate the Middle East routes.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

EK seems to prefer the A350 over the B787 now. Also some pretty harsh words from Clark recently: 

On the 787-10 and A350-900: “We’re looking at both of them. We’re at a fairly advanced stage of analysis. *A350 is a lot better and we have far more information than when we signed contracts for it [previously]. The 787-9 is already flying, but the 787-10 is what we’re really interested in. *So, we’re ready. Our guys are working on it.” (Clark separately told Leeham News and Comment that the 787-10 is “not coming up with the thrust requirements that we need, whereas the A350-900 has got bags of thrust.”)

Clark said either model would be for both new markets and incremental frequencies. “We’re losing our A330s and A340s, and three A330-200s we’ve put to scrap. That means the average unit size has gone up to about 300 seats, so we’re still looking at the 250-seat market to do some of the routes such as India, some of the lesser points in Africa, and the Indian Ocean. We’re waiting to see how the market develops – we may find that they’re just too small. If you go with three classes in our configuration, you might get to 250 seats.”

http://www.skywriteraviation.aero/2...350-fires-broadside-on-us-open-skies-dispute/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Other news from today: 

*Etihad Cancels 3 routes to Yerevan, Baku, and Tbilisi. 
*
https://twitter.com/airlineroute


*Emirates to have 15 A380's in 2 class configuration: 
*
https://twitter.com/MaxABEd/status/608275490093318144


----------



## Kutsuit




----------



## saj1288

*Emirates Considers New Boeing 777 Order*

June 9, 2015 11:46 a.m. ET 


MIAMI—Emirates Airline said Tuesday it is considering an order for up to 15 current-generation Boeing Co. 777 aircraft, a move that would help the plane maker transition to a significantly revamped version of the twin-aisle jet.

Tim Clark, the Dubai-based carrier’s president, said in an interview that a potential order is “under the microscope,” though there was no urgency as Boeing has ample availability. Emirates is already the world’s largest 777 operator, flying 144 of the jets, and has another 49 current-generation jets on order.

A fresh deal would represent a significant boost for Boeing as it tries to maintain existing production rates of the plane ahead of its transition to the new 350 to 400-seat 777X jetliner, which is due to be delivered from 2020. Emirates has 150 firm orders for the new plane and 50 options.

Mr. Clark, talking on the sidelines of the International Air Transport Association’s annual meeting, said Emirates is looking at a deal for 10 to 15 of the 777-200LR model, the longest-range jetliner in production. The plane can fly 9,395 nautical miles, allowing Emirates—which already has 10 of the type—to serve cities in South America and Oceania nonstop from its Dubai base.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/emirates-considers-new-boeing-777-order-1433864803


----------



## Elktest

deöivery flight
A380 Emirates A6-EOJ by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr


----------



## luv2bebrown

why did EK cancel the original A350 order in the first place?


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

why did etihad canceled 3 routes?? and reduces other 3???


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> why did etihad canceled 3 routes?? and reduces other 3???


They must have been losing money.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> why did EK cancel the original A350 order in the first place?


I'm not sure. They said they were unhappy with the changes Airbus made to the A350. Seems silly to cancel the order which they got at significantly lower and heavily discounted launch prices, and then re order the same aircraft again.
I do hope they order the A350 though. EK should keep the fleet balanced between Airbus and Boeing.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

More 77L's? Just a few years before the 777-8's come? That's strange because they use their current 77L's to some medium haul destinations so they aren't even using their current fleet to its full potential. I guess they want to expand quickly into North and South America and need aircraft now to start flying there, plus Boeing must be giving them a good deal. Still seems like a strange order.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK received they're 62nd A380 yesterday.


----------



## AltinD

Do Airlines pick up themselves their new aircrafts from the manufacturers, or do they get them delivered?


----------



## Slimbo

They fly their pilots to the manufacturer's local airport to pick up the planes.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

EK openning 10 more destinations to USA in the next 6 years


----------



## noir-dresses

Have you noticed Dubai Airports have not officially posted they're DXB April traffic numbers


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Well unions of the US3 are even more unhappy, not to mention seeing they're pensions being erased.
> 
> The UAE is just a place where people come to work, make some money, and leave that simple. It's always been that way, and it will keep being that way until they start giving out citizenship's, and pensions which will most likely be never.
> 
> The ones that stay in Dubai are the ones with no other better options from what I see, and experience there. These are the guest workers I'm referring to, people who invest in companies, and real estate are a whole different breed all together.


Everything you said is true but how come EY doesn't suffer from the same problems? Why is it that EY cabin crew seem better trained and friendlier? Is that because they have received more training or are they actually happy to work? Something is wrong with the way EK treats it's employees and it will soon come back to bite them.


----------



## saj1288

*Planes take to the runway in a glorious 8K 360-degree video*

http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/12/8k-video-dubai/












We haven't even had a chance to fill our homes with 4K TVs and already YouTube is moving on to 8K. To get an early jump on the coming wave of mega-high resolution videos, Dubai360 says that it has posted the world's first 8K 360-degree video. World's first or not, it's mesmerizing to watch a 24-hour time-lapse video of a busy airport that you can spin in 360 degrees. The video was created using 88,000 individual shots to create four time-lapse videos. Those videos were then stitched together into a single spin-at-your-will extravaganza. Like its earlier 360-degree time lapse from atop Burj Khalifa, the tallest building in the world, Dubai360's airport video requires multiple viewings to really get the whole experience.


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> 300 million in dividends are going to be paid out to EK employees from they're earnings released a few weeks ago.


I think the bonus came up to around 9 weeks basic salary. But what that means is that the profit target for the 2015-2016 year is set somewhere around the realized profit of the 2014-2015 year... which essentially guarantees that next year's profit share will be minimal if not existent, because profit share is based only on the amount of profit gained above the target. The profit share scheme is really a bit of scam that way.


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> Well unions of the US3 are even more unhappy, not to mention seeing they're pensions being erased.
> 
> The UAE is just a place where people come to work, make some money, and leave that simple. It's always been that way, and it will keep being that way until they start giving out citizenship's, and pensions which will most likely be never.


The question is what happens when the money EK offers is no longer enough?


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Lower skilled jobs like cabin crew and ground handlers can be replaced easily,


You're absolutely right, but 2 things:

1) Higher turnover = higher training costs and less productivity

2) If the growth of the airline and the high employee turnover means they have to treat their crew labor markets like a high volume factory conveyor belt, the result is that they will end up indiscriminately hiring people who don't necessarily have the required service-oriented backgrounds or personas. Perhaps that is why we are seeing service-level fatigue in Y-class.


----------



## AltinD

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Everything you said is true but how come EY doesn't suffer from the same problems? Why is it that EY cabin crew seem better trained and friendlier? Is that because they have received more training or are they actually happy to work? Something is wrong with the way EK treats it's employees and it will soon come back to bite them.


When EK was the same size as EY is now, they also had the same level/quality of service.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> The question is what happens when the money EK offers is no longer enough?


Will this be a problem in the near future though? There are always people wanting to leave India/Pakistan/Bangladesh/Rest of the Middle East, and take any job they can get. So the supply of labor will always be there.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> You're absolutely right, but 2 things:
> 
> 1) Higher turnover = higher training costs and less productivity
> 
> 2) If the growth of the airline and the high employee turnover means they have to treat their crew labor markets like a high volume factory conveyor belt, the result is that they will end up indiscriminately hiring people who don't necessarily have the required service-oriented backgrounds or personas. Perhaps that is why we are seeing service-level fatigue in Y-class.


That's a good point. And the way EK fixes this problem is by forcing crew to work more, reduce stop over time, mandatory overtime, make it impossible to get sick leave etc. (I've read EK does all the above and more). 
This way, the managers get congratulated on reducing employee costs and benefit from greater productivity per employee. 

Service has gotten bad in all classes. It's not just Y class anymore, but J and F class crew are not that great. Perhaps its because they've been promoted before they were ready.


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> That's a good point. And the way EK fixes this problem is by forcing crew to work more, reduce stop over time, mandatory overtime, make it impossible to get sick leave etc. (I've read EK does all the above and more).
> This way, the managers get congratulated on reducing employee costs and benefit from greater productivity per employee.
> 
> Service has gotten bad in all classes. It's not just Y class anymore, but J and F class crew are not that great. Perhaps its because they've been promoted before they were ready.


Have you heard of http://www.emirates-illuminati.org/

Obviously blocked, but can be accessed with a VPN. It's pretty hilarious. They send 'warning letters' to such managers.


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Will this be a problem in the near future though? There are always people wanting to leave India/Pakistan/Bangladesh/Rest of the Middle East, and take any job they can get. So the supply of labor will always be there.


There will always be people clamoring to work for Emirates. The issue is retention, and whether they can get qualified people.

I'm not so sure they'll be able to keep the new generation of employees tied to the company for 15-20+ years like so many of the EK veterans have been.

And with the relatively low salaries they pay, they might not end up recruiting the best, so to speak. 

I personally would not recommend EK as an employer to any fresh graduate.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...arly-talks-over-moderate-a380-stretch-413552/

Airbus in early talks over moderate A380 stretch


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> Have you heard of http://www.emirates-illuminati.org/
> 
> Obviously blocked, but can be accessed with a VPN. It's pretty hilarious. They send 'warning letters' to such managers.


Wow, its kinda funny and sad at the same time. Not sure if its all true though. Did you hear complaints like that when you worked there?


----------



## noir-dresses

DXB's pax numbers for April are finally out.

http://www.dubaiairports.ae/corpora...ai-international-exceeds-6.5-million-in-april

Passenger numbers rose 5.7 per cent to 6,510,653 up from 6,159,634 in April 2014. This is the third time in the first four months that monthly traffic at the hub has surpassed the 6.5 million mark. During the first four months of 2014, Dubai International welcomed 26,116,980 passengers, compared to 24,521,454 passengers during the same period last year, an increase of 6.5 per cent.

DXB are up around 2 million pax from 2014, it still needs to get an additional 6-7 million pax to achieve this years projected estimate.


----------



## saj1288

*Etihad and Qatar Airways Report Earnings, So to Speak -- But Are they for Real?*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/tedreed...t-earnings-so-to-speak-but-are-they-for-real/

Etihad Airways and Qatar Airways have reported profits for 2014, but it’s a challenge to determine whether the profits are real.

“These carriers don’t release financial statements the way the U.S. carriers do and their past financial reporting practices leave a lot to be desired,” said Jill Zuckman, spokesperson for the Partnership for Open & Fair Skies, which represents the big three U.S. carriers and their unions.

American, Delta and United contend that Qatar, Etihad and Emirates have benefitted from $39 billion in subsidies provided by the governments of Qatar, the United Arab Emirates, and Abu Dhabi and Dubai, the two largest emirates.

Now the subsidized carriers are increasingly dumping capacity in the U.S and they are reporting alleged profits as a public relations maneuver, Zuckman said.

Etihad said last month that it earned $73 million in 2014, up from $48 million a year earlier. Revenue rose to $7.6 billion from $6 billion, the carrier said, largely due to a 22% increase in passengers to 14.8 million as capacity grew. New destinations included Dallas, Los Angeles and San Francisco.

Dallas is a hub for American. San Francisco is a hub for United. Los Angeles is a hub for American, Delta and United. All three carriers face the threat of losing international passengers to Gulf carriers, when the passengers might otherwise fly internationally and then connect on partner airlines.

Zuckman said it’s tough to believe Etihad financial reporting due to inaccuracies in past financial statements, particularly accounting that credited the company with a $213 million 2013 operating profit. The alleged profit, she said, resulted from the $700 million sale of Etihad’s frequent flyer program to a related company, Etihad Guest, which is owned and controlled by the airline.

In other words, she said, “Etihad sold its frequent flyer to itself at an inflated price and then counted the gain in order to report a profit.” International financial reporting standards and U.S. accounting principles prohibit companies from counting gains from sales of assets to controlled entities.

Without the transaction, Etihad would have reported a 2013 operating loss of $511 million, she said.

Also in 2013, Etihad counted revenue it received from partner airlines in which it holds equity, but it did not include its share of those partners’ losses, which totaled $134.7 million.

Etihad spokeswoman Katie Connell said Zuckman’s suggestions are inaccurate.

“Our 2014 financial results, in which we recorded a net profit of $73 million, were audited by KPMG and were in accordance with International Financial Reporting Standards (IFRS) and we stand by them,” Connell said.

As for Qatar, CEO Akbar Al Baker claimed in a June 16 interview with The Wall Street Journal that Qatar made $103 million.

“We are not afraid to [publish earnings],” he told the newspaper. “We are a private company. But I can tell you our last year profit for the financial year was $103 million.”

Zuckman said Akbar Al Baker provided no financial documents to support the claim. She said the claim “doesn’t pass the laugh test. “

“The truth is, Qatar Airways would be out of business without the ongoing financial support from the Qatar treasury,” she said.


----------



## AltinD

:yawn:


----------



## siamu maharaj

While I don't really trust the Qataris in anything they do, this is pure nonsense and further whining from the other carriers.

And Qatar and Etihad should employ the same auditors that US3 do. So anytime someone points a finger at them, they point a finger at themselves too.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I can actually believe most of the stuff in that article. I have a very hard time believing Etihad and Qatar are profitable.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

siamu maharaj said:


> While I don't really trust the Qataris in anything they do, this is pure nonsense and further whining from the other carriers.
> 
> And Qatar and Etihad should employ the same auditors that US3 do. So anytime someone points a finger at them, they point a finger at themselves too.


The US3 can't really lie in their financial reports though, since they have shareholders to answer to, and if they did lie, then they would face massive fines. 
The ME3 have no one to answer to, and even if their reports are audited, that doesn't really prove anything. Out of the ME3, only EK has on multiple occasions hinted at a stock market listing, and Willie Walsh and some other big CEO has said that EK's financial reports seem reasonable.


----------



## siamu maharaj

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I can actually believe most of the stuff in that article. I have a very hard time believing Etihad and Qatar are profitable.


I agree, which is why I said I don't trust anything Qatar-related. But this whining gets on my nerves. America has the shittiest airlines in the world (I have traveled 5 different carriers, and regionals). They really have no business pointing fingers.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

siamu maharaj said:


> I agree, which is why I said I don't trust anything Qatar-related. But this whining gets on my nerves. America has the shittiest airlines in the world (I have traveled 5 different carriers, and regionals). They really have no business pointing fingers.


That's true, the US airlines are awful. They run an oligopoly in their market and that's how they all continue to get away with their ancient planes, crew, and terrible service. 
Of course, any airline in their position would do the same. If the ME3 become massive airlines at their giant desert hubs, and destroy international airline competition (highly unlikely but still a possibility), these three airlines would do exactly the same as the US3 do today, and collude on prices and service in order to maximize profits.


----------



## Elktest

noir-dresses said:


> EK received they're 65th A380 today which was am ULR frame.


delivery take off time 08:11 local time
A380 Emirates A6-EOM delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EOM delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr


----------



## killerk

*A group of US Airlines is teaming up against American, Delta, and United*

Business Insider By Benjamin Zhang
18 hours ago

The dispute between America's three largest domestic airlines — American, Delta, and United — and the Middle Eastern trio of Emirates, Etihad, and Qatar Airways just got more complicated.
A coalition of four US airlines— JetBlue, Hawaiian, Atlas, and FedEX — have spoken out against a request from the legacy carriers, which they refer as the "Big 3," to renegotiate America's respective Open Skies agrements with the UAE and Qatar. 

The alliance — known as "US Airlines for Open Skies" (USAOS) — submitted a letter on Monday to the US Government detailing the harm that could be done to their respective businesses, consumers, and the US economy should the government comply with the wishes of the Big 3.

"The Big 3 do not speak for all, or even most, U.S. airlines," Hawaiian CEO and President Mark Dunkerley said in a statement.

"Our coalition believes that the United States should honor its Open Skies commitments, which opens markets for U.S. carriers, promotes competition on international and domestic routes, and facilitates U.S. exports."

In the letter, which was addressed to the secretaries of State, Commerce, and Transportation, USAOS stated its belief that any restrictions placed on the Open Skies agreements with the UAE and Qatar would constitute a violation of the agreement itself.

USAOS also point out that there could be political and national security consequences to restrictions placed Middle Eastern airlines. 

"The unilateral actions demanded by the Big 3 likely would provoke retaliation by the UAE and Qatar, encourage other Open Skies partners to take restrictive actions, deter countries from entering into Open Skies agreements with the United States, and raise questions about the United States’ commitment to the Open Skies regime," USAOS wrote in the letter.

This is crucial for major cargo carriers such as FedEX and Atlas — both of which have significant operations in the Middle East.
FedEX currently operates a major sorting facility in the Dubai and 44 flights a week in and out of the emirate. 

According to the coalition, both Atlas and FedEX operate support flights for US military operations in the Middle East. 

While the large legacy carriers use their own interational flights to feed domestic routes, smaller airlines such as JetBlue and Hawaiian credit the growing presence of international airlines such as the Middle Eastern three with increasing traffic for their domestic services. 

In fact, JetBlue believes the Big 3's goal is to roll back the clock on the airline business. 

"JetBlue is not unfamiliar with efforts from the legacy carriers to stifle competition" JetBlue general counsel James Hnat said on a conference call with the media.

"Legacy carriers are trying to protect themselves ... Open Skies is good for trade, economic growth and politics."

Furthermore, USAOS claimed that increased competition in the airline industry through Open Skies agreements will "generate approximately $4 billion in annual savings for passengers on U.S.-international routes."
USAOS also dimissed United, American, and Delta's claims that 800 airline jobs will be lost for every route they lose to a Middle Eastern airline. 

"The threat of job loss is just a distraction from the whole picture," Hnat said during the call. "There are other jobs to be created. It’s a just political distraction."

The Big 3 haven't taken today's announcement without comment. In a swift response, the Partnership for Fair and Open Skies — the lobbying group representing United, Delta, and American — didn't mince words about the formation of the USAOS.

"This is a meaningless coalition without a cause," Partnership for Fair and Open Skies spokesperson Jill Zuckman said in a statement to Business Insider. "The only risk to our Open Skies agreements is the Gulf carriers themselves and their massive, market-distorting government subsidies. Of the 117 Open Skies agreements with the United States, 115 are working beautifully."

Obviously, this is a dispute that's not going away anytime soon, and today's entry of a third party has added an extra wrinkle to the story. Stay tuned for more action...

Source: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/group-us-airlines-teaming-against-214127559.html


----------



## killerk

Fly Dubai plans to start 70 flights from DWC by the end of the year and their target market is South Dubai and Abu Dhabi passengers!!! I am interested to see how Abu Dhabi plans to respond to this!!!Expecting to see something like a low cost operation from Al Ain soon, as there is no space at AUH for the next 2 years!!


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates is going to start service to Panama City 1st February 2016.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, I never expected Panama to be the next destination! That is a big surprise.


----------



## northway

yes, the flight to Panama city will take approximately 17 hours and half ... this makes this flight the longest commercial flight in the world


----------



## Jose2112

*Hi Dubai *:cheers1: :cheer: :hi: :wave: :banana:

kay:


----------



## Tutto Bene

HI DUBAI :banana::applause:


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

HELLO PANAMA ^^^^ :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## firoz bharmal

*New route schedule....!*

01 January:
DAR from 12 weekly to double daily

01 February:
MAN (EK019/020) from daily B77W to daily A380
FCO (EK095/096) from daily A380 to daily B77W
BRU (EK183/184) from daily B77L to daily B77W
KUL (EK346/347) from daily B77W to daily A380
SEZ (EK707/708) from daily A345 to daily B77L

08 March:
JFK (EK207/208) new 3rd daily with A380

29 March:
ATH (EK105/106) from daily 3-class A345 to daily 2-class B77W
CCU (EK570/571) from daily A330 to daily 772
CCU (EK572/573) from 5 weekly to 6 weekly EQV
DAC (EK586/587) from 5 weekly 77E to daily
SEZ (EK705/706) from daily A345 to daily A332
ALG (EK757/758) from 5 weekly A345 to 5 weekly A343

01 April:
LGW (EK015/016) from daily B77W to daily A380
KUL (EK346/347) from daily A380 to daily B77W
HKG (EK386/387) from daily B77W to daily A332

01 May:
ORD (EK235/236) from daily B77L to daily B77W
PER (EK420/421) from daily B77W to daily A380
NBO (EK719/720) from daily A332 to daily B77W
ATH (EK3105/3106) 3 additional weekly flights with B77W (until 31 August)

02 May:
BCN (EK187/188) new 2nd daily with B77L

01 June
MXP (EK091/092) from daily A380 to daily B77W
DME (EK133/134) from daily B77W to daily B77L
OSL (EK159/160) from daily B77L to daily B77W
MXP JFK (EK205/206) from daily B77W to daily A380
HKG (EK386/387) from daily A332 to daily B77W
DAC (EK586/587) from daily 2-class B77W to A332
SEZ (EK705/706) from daily A332 to daily B77W
BEY (EK953/954) from daily A332 to daily B77L

03 June
DPS (EK398/399) new daily 2-class B77W

01 July:
DUS (EK055/056) from daily B77W to daily A380
DME (EK131/132) from daily B773 to daily B77W
CCJ (EK562/563) from 6 weekly to daily 772/773 (new with first class)
KHI (EK618/619) five additional weekly with B772
BEY (EK955/956) new 5 weekly with A332

06 July:
PER (EK422/423) service suspended
PER (EK424/425) from daily B77L to daily B77W

07 July:
SEA (EK227/228) new 2nd daily with B77L

01 August:
BHX (EK041/042) new 3rd daily with 3-class B77W
MAD (EK141/142) from daily B77W to daily A380
MUX (EK630/631) new 4 weekly with B773

15 August:
EBL (EK951/952) new 3 weekly (Tu/Th/Sa) with A332

17 August:
EBL (EK949/950) new weekly (Mo) with A332

01 September:
MCO (EK219/220) new daily with 77L
GIG EZE (EK247/248) from daily B77L to daily B77W
HKG (EK380/381) from EQV (B77W+A380) to daily A380
MHD (EK967/968) new 5 weekly with A332

02 September:
SKT (EK620/621) from 4 weekly A332 to daily A332

01 October:
ZRH (EK085/086) from daily B77W to daily A380
DME (EK133/134) from daily B77L to 4 weekly B77W
BOS (EK239/240) new 2nd daily with B77W
SGN (EK392/393) from daily A343 to daily 2-class B77W
KBL (EK640/641) from daily A345 to daily A343
EBB (EK729/730) from daily A332 to daily B77L
TUN (EK747/748) from daily B773 to 5 weekly A343
CMN (EK753/754) second daily service suspended
ALG (EK757/758) from 5 weekly A343 to 5 weekly B773
BEY (EK955/956) from 6 weekly A332 to daily A343

25 October:
BKO (EK797/798) new 4 weekly A343 in conjunction with DKR
CAI (EK923/924) from daily EQV to daily B77W

03 November:
BLQ (EK093/094) new daily 3-class B77W

01 December:
BUD (EK111/112) from daily 2-class A332 to daily B773
DME (EK133/134) from 4 weekly B77W to daily B77W
CPH (EK151/152) from daily 2-class B77W to daily 2-class A380
WAW (EK179/180) from daily A332 to daily B77W
TPE (EK366/367) from daily 3-class B77W to daily 2-class B77W
BKK (EK376/377) from daily 3-class B77W to daily 2-class A380
MLE CMB (EK652/653) from daily B773 to daily B77W
DOH (EK847/848) from daily A332 to daily B77W
HKT (EK396/397) new 4 weekly 77W

01 January 2016:
LGW (EK009/010) from daily 3-class A380 to daily 2-class A380
LGW (EK011/012) from daily B77W to daily 3-class A380
BHX (EK041/042) from daily 3-class B77W to daily 2-class B77W
LIS (EK193/194) new 2nd daily with B77W
KUL (EK342/343) from daily B773 to daily 2-class A380
AMM (EK905/906) from daily A332 to daily B773
BEY (EK957/958) from daily A332 to daily B773

01 February 2016:
BCN (EK187/188) from daily B77L to daily B77W
PTY (EK251/252) new daily with B77L
EBB (EK729/730) from daily B77L to daily B77W

01 March 2016:
MXP (EK091/092) from daily B77W to daily A380
MEL/SIN (EK404/405) from daily B77W to daily A380
KHI (EK610/611) from daily A332 to daily B77W
ABV (EK785/786) from daily B772 to daily B773
AMM (EK905/906) from daily B773 to daily B77W
BEY (EK957/958) from daily B773 to daily B77W


----------



## -EMC

Load factor of Emirates at *BCN *during the first months of the 2nd daily operations:

May 2015: 38.140 passengers and 78.11% of load factor.
June 2015: 38.982 passengers and 80.61% of load factor.
July 2015: 46.511 passengers and 86.63% of load factor.

Maybe in S16 Emirates introduces a second daily A380 during July-August... 



Also, I would like to know if there's any place to find monthly statistics of passengers route by route of DXB routes.


----------



## noir-dresses

-EMC said:


> Load factor of Emirates at *BCN *during the first months of the 2nd daily operations:
> 
> May 2015: 38.140 passengers and 78.11% of load factor.
> June 2015: 38.982 passengers and 80.61% of load factor.
> July 2015: 46.511 passengers and 86.63% of load factor.
> 
> Maybe in S16 Emirates introduces a second daily A380 during July-August...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I would like to know if there's any place to find monthly statistics of passengers route by route of DXB routes.


Thanks for that information, it really looks good. Just to let you know I forwarded your information to Flyertalk to see what they think of a possible second daily A380.


----------



## -EMC

^^
You're welcome. Could you share Flyertalk's users opinions here, please?

I don't know if you are interested in, but I would like to show Emirates evolution at BCN Airport.

January 2014 (B777W): 18.684 passengers / 22.320 seats -> *83.70%*
January 2015 (A380): 26.043 passengers / 32.116 seats -> *81.09%*

February 2014 (A380): 21.077 passengers / 29.008 seats -> *72.65%*
February 2015 (A380): 25.053 passengers / 29.728 seats -> *84.27%*

March 2014 (A380): 27.069 passengers / 32.116 seats -> *84.28%*
March 2015 (A380): 29.637 passengers / 32.836 seats -> *90.25%*

April 2014 (A380): 27.369 passengers / 31.080 seats -> *88.05%*
April 2015 (A380): 28.669 passengers / 31.080 seats -> *92.24%*

August 2014 (A380): 31.897 passengers / 32.970 seats -> *96.74%*
September 2014 (A380): 31.673 passengers / 32.468 seats -> *97.55%*
October 2014 (A380): 27.614 passengers / 32.116 seats -> *85.98%*
November 2014 (A380): 24.588 passengers / 31.080 seats -> *79.11%*
December 2014 (A380): 25.591 passengers / 32.116 seats -> *79.68%*


----------



## noir-dresses

OK people let's start some predictions of what might be ordered, and by whom at the upcoming Dubai Air Show in November.


----------



## AltinD

The Saturday's A380 morning flight to Paris CDG had A/C trouble on the upper deck. They tried to "fix" it with people on board. After failing to do so for two hours, they evacuated the plane. Some passengers collapsed and were taken out on oxygen masks. The flight departed with 5 hours delay, but I don't know if they brought in a new plane or repaired the same one (have to ask my friend who was there).

The second CDG flight had probably departed earlier.

Though, it wasn't the worst of the day, a Sidney bound flight was showing delayed by 10 hours. :runaway:


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Next likely 3 Destinations to US by Emirates: 

1- Miami
2-Denver 
3-Atlanta


----------



## noir-dresses

Philadelphia should be next.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK received two 77W's yesterday, that makes it 106 of the type in the fleet.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK also recieved their 66th A380 today reg number A6-EON


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> OK people let's start some predictions of what might be ordered, and by whom at the upcoming Dubai Air Show in November.


I expect EK to order 100 B787's and maybe become the launch customer for the A380NEO.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I expect EK to order 100 B787's and maybe become the launch customer for the A380NEO.


replace that with the ONLY customer for the A380NEO....


----------



## Raub308

Just sharing…

IN CASE YOU DON'T ALREADY KNOW: From its Dubai base, Emirates Airline can fly the A380 to all land points around the globe except for two tiny islands in the South Pacific, namely (i) Pape'ete, and (ii) Hanga Roa.


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> replace that with the ONLY customer for the A380NEO....


Emirates won't be the only customer.


----------



## noir-dresses

OK here is my prediction of aircraft orders at the DAS,

-EK will excercise their options for up to 10-15 77L's, and maybe some more 77W's
-EK could place an order for 50-100 787-10's, or 330 NEO, or 350 family aircraft to replace it's smaller sized wide body fleet.
-Airbus just might launch the A380NEO, EK could order 100-200 units

-Air Arabia might order the A320NEO, or 737MAX to replace/modernize their fleet

-EY could order more A380's
-EY could also place orders for Alitalia, Jet Airways, and other airlines they have stakes in

-Qatar could also order additional A380's, and some other airframes.

-Just maybe Turkish might order their long awaited next generation wide body fleet.

-Saudi Arabia could also order a few airframes

-with sanctions lifted Iranian airlines could also place large orders

-Air Blue could also order single aisle NEO's or the MAX

-Iraqi Airways could also place an order

-Gulf Air could order the MAX, or NEO single aisle

-Oman Air could also order additional airframes

-Azerbaijan could place an order

-Air Astana also need newer aircraft

-Pakistan Airlines might order some additional airframes

-Malaysia also need to order new wide bodies, they have just changed the company around, plus new livery, and marketing.


EY just might announce equity stake in SAA, or even Malaysia

UAE could finally order their next fight jet

UAE might order the Offspray


----------



## noir-dresses

Withdrawn Emirates A330-200 A6-EKW departed Dubai this morning positioning Dubai – Newquay for part out and scrap as EK3001.

http://www.theeksource.com/withdrawn-emirates-a330-200-a6-ekw-leaves-dubai/


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates Celebrates Airline's 150th 777 Delivery

http://www.boeing.com/commercial/777/

nice video


----------



## siamu maharaj

Raub308 said:


> Just sharing…
> 
> IN CASE YOU DON'T ALREADY KNOW: From its Dubai base, Emirates Airline can fly the A380 to all land points around the globe except for two tiny islands in the South Pacific, namely (i) Pape'ete, and (ii) Hanga Roa.


I must add though, that the actual range would be much less than this. However a NEO may be able to do it in real world conditions.


----------



## Elktest

delivery A321 Etihad A6-AEH
A321 Etihad A6-AEH delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr

A321 Etihad A6-AEH delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr

A321 Etihad A6-AEH delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr

A321 Etihad A6-AEH delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr


----------



## billding

Sichuan Airlines launch Dubai service http://www.anna.aero/2015/09/08/sichuan-airlines-arrives-dubai/


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Brit dad detained in Dubai for two months for plane spotting finally reunited with family*

A plane spotter dad who was arrested in Dubai on suspicion of being a spy has finally returned home after eight weeks of living in a cramped cell.

Conrad Cilitheroe, 54, landed in the UK yesterday after a harrowing two-month ordeal in the strict Emirate.

The dad-of-two, who has a serious heart condition, was on a short holiday there when the nightmare began, the Manchester Evening News reports.

Conrad, his pal Gary Cooper, 45, and ex-pat Neil Munro were innocently observing aircraft near Dubai's Fujairah airport when they were arrested on suspicious of spying and supposedly "threatening national security".

Conrad's wife, Valerie, was expecting him home in Stockport, Greater Manchester, on Sunday, February 22, but instead received a call from the Home Office.
http://i2.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article5260684.ece/ALTERNATES/s615b/plane-spotters.jpg









http://i1.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article5584173.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/Valerie-Clitheroe.jpg


----------



## -EMC

August 2015:
Emirates DXB-BCN: *50.811* pax and *92.75%* of load factor


----------



## AltinD

Dubai's Fujeirah Airport ... right!


----------



## firoz bharmal

AltinD said:


> Dubai's Fujeirah Airport ... right!


It was actually DXB but in news they might did writing error....!


----------



## killerk

It was in Fujairah!! Remember there was a discussion here about how the airport had many weird flights a few months back when news of this guy's arrest came...


----------



## luv2bebrown

These photo arrest cases are more common than you think. Not all are reported.


----------



## killerk

I have myself wanted to arrest people who take selfies, especially the ones that use the "selfie stick"....


----------



## firoz bharmal

EDIT


----------



## noir-dresses

EK recieved their 67th A380 registration number A6-EOO


----------



## billding

PIA have introduced prop service to AUH using ATR72, routing is Turbat-Muscat-Abu Dhabi twice weekly, initially it was nonstop when launched in July. It also marks first link to AUH from Balochistan province.

Location of Turbat.


----------



## firoz bharmal

News FROM Birmingham.....!



30N said:


> As we're about to head into the winter season here's a round up of what's in store for BHX for W15/16.
> 
> *Emirates* - This will be the first winter of 3x daily. Jan 1st sees EK41/42 revert to a higher density 2 class 777-300ER offering 2562 seats each day between BHX and DXB.
> 
> *Icelandair* - Will see 4x flights for the October half term then will be 3x weekly until Jan 1st. Feb 1st sees a permanent 4x weekly schedule.
> 
> *Easyjet* - Belfast up to 3x daily with only Tuesday at 2x daily. A320's on all routes.
> 
> *Germania* - Will operate a weekly ski flight to Chambery.
> 
> *Turkish Airlines* - Will be 12x weekly throughout the winter.
> 
> *Vueling* - Barcelona continues throughout the winter at 2x weekly Mon and Fri. It returns to 4x weekly, Mon, Wed, Fri and Sun as of April.
> 
> *Aer Lingus* - Dublin up to 6x daily.
> 
> *Flybe* - Increases to Amsterdam 4/5x daily up to 6x daily, Dusseldorf 4x daily up to 5x daily, Edinburgh 7x daily up to 8x daily and Glasgow 7x daily up to 8x daily. New ski flights to Chambery and Geneva on Saturdays.
> 
> *Norwegian Air Shuttle* - *New routes* to Tenerife 2x weekly Mon and Fri and Gran Canaria weekly on Fridays. Madrid, Barcelona and Malaga continue through the winter with Malaga 2x weekly Mon and Fri, Barcelona 2x weekly Thur and Sun and Madrid 2x weekly Wed and Sat.
> 
> *Monarch Airlines* - Increases on GIB, BCN, PMI, ACE, AGP, ALC, FAO, FCO, FNC, FUE, GNB, LCA, LPA, SSH, TFS, VCE, SZG and TRN. Many extra flights added in the Christmas and Feb school holidays.
> 
> *Ryanair* - Increases to Barcelona and Malaga up to 6x weekly. Dublin increased to 6x daily.
> 
> *Thomson* - New Saturday flight to Verona.
> 
> *Wizz Air* - *New airline* Budapest and Warsaw both now operating 2x weekly. *New route* to Poznan starting Dec 18th.
> 
> *VLM Airlines* - Waterford continues throughout the winter. *New route* to Antwerp 3x weekly from October.


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ed-previous-90-million-capacity-limit-417064/

DXB set to exceed previous 90 million capacity limit


----------



## noir-dresses

This has been all over the media the last few days. An EK A380 pilot makes a superb cross wind landing.

http://edition.cnn.com/videos/world...argospotter/video/playlists/planes-near-miss/


----------



## noir-dresses

Yet another milestone for DXB reaching 7,282,256 pax for the month of August.


----------



## killerk

Pakistan International Airlines at the start of winter 2015/16 season is adding a number of 1 weekly flight to the Middle East, including Abu Dhabi, Jeddah, Kuwait and Muscat. Planned operational schedule as follow.

eff 26OCT15 Multan – Abu Dhabi
PK293 MUX0930 – 1200AUH 320 1
PK294 AUH0425 – 0830MUX 320 1

eff 27OCT15 Gwadar – Muscat – Abu Dhabi – Gwadar
PK191 GWD0855 – 0910MCT0955 – 1130AUH ATR 2
PK192 AUH1215 – 1515GWD ATR 2

This Muscat – Abu Dhabi one-way sector will replace existing Turbat – Muscat – Abu Dhabi – Turbat flight, which operates once a week. PIA continues to operate 2 weekly Turbat – Abu Dhabi – Muscat – Turbat route.

eff 31OCT15 Sialkot – Abu Dhabi
PK293 SKT0810 – 1025AUH 320 6
PK294 AUH1145 – 1610SKT 320 6

Source: http://airlineroute.net/2015/09/24/pk-me-w15/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

What's the point of oncr weekly flights? 

Great figures for DXB. It's up 5.8m compared to last year. They won't reach 79m but probably about 77m.


----------



## billding

Once weekly is fine for not so advanced places, mostly labour traffic from such routes.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK's 107th 77W was delivered yesterday registration number A6-EPC.


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> Yet another milestone for DXB reaching 7,282,256 pax for the month of August.


Truly a mind boggling number.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK's last, and final A340-500 has been retired from the fleet.


----------



## billding

noir-dresses said:


> EK's last, and final A340-500 has been retired from the fleet.


Etihad' also from December.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Etihad brings forward its first A380 flight to New York*



> Etihad has brought forward the first scheduled flight of its Airbus A380 service to New York.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi carrier was originally due to start the service to John F Kennedy Airport on December 1, but said that it has changed the first flight to November 23.
> 
> “The updated arrival date and additional capacity for the A380 service comes in response to strong demand from Etihad Airways guests who are travelling during the US’s busy Thanksgiving holiday, as well as to attend the 2015 Formula 1 Abu Dhabi Grand Prix taking place from November 27 to 29,” it said in a statement.
> 
> The airline added that the A380 will replace one of the existing Boeing 777 services and will provide a daily service between the two cities.
> 
> The A380 service will feature The Residence - a private three-room suite that includes a living room, a double bedroom, and a separate ensuite shower room and a Savoy-trained butler.
> 
> A Miami-based businessman was the first passenger to use the luxury service, paying US$20,000 for the flight to London in December. Etihad said The Residence was sold out for its first 10 flights.
> 
> There’s also nine First Apartments on board, with each offering a private living space with fully flat bed. A shower is also available for first class guests.
> 
> Etihad also flies the A380 to Sydney.



http://www.thenational.ae/business/aviation/etihad-brings-forward-its-first-a380-flight-to-new-york


----------



## Emblazon

Hi there, i have a question for you guys here

I am kind of wondering which airline ticket i should buy for my next flight. 

Would you rather pay slightly cheaper for etihad or pay slightly more for emirates? Which is better between these two?

Thanks


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emblazon said:


> Hi there, i have a question for you guys here
> 
> I am kind of wondering which airline ticket i should buy for my next flight.
> 
> Would you rather pay slightly cheaper for etihad or pay slightly more for emirates? Which is better between these two?
> 
> Thanks


What route and class are you flying?


----------



## Emblazon

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> What route and class are you flying?


Jakarta > Dubai > Düsseldorf 

Or

Jakarta > Abu Dhabi > Düsseldorf

But Abu Dhabi to Düsseldorf will be with Air Berlin :bash:

Either economy or business class. It seems etihad always has weekend discount


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emblazon said:


> Jakarta > Dubai > Düsseldorf
> 
> Or
> 
> Jakarta > Abu Dhabi > Düsseldorf
> 
> But Abu Dhabi to Düsseldorf will be with Air Berlin :bash:
> 
> Either economy or business class. It seems etihad always has weekend discount


Hmm, I'm not sure what I would do. If you fly EK in economy, then you will suffer with the cramped B77W. And if you fly EY, then I'm not sure how Air Berlin is. I guess if I were you, I'd pick EY for economy (since its cheaper), and pick either for Business.


----------



## Emblazon

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what I would do. If you fly EK in economy, then you will suffer with the cramped B77W. And if you fly EY, then I'm not sure how Air Berlin is. I guess if I were you, I'd pick EY for economy (since its cheaper), and pick either for Business.


Im gonna wait for this weekend and see if etihad offers another weekend discount, which likely to be there.

Is emirates flight often full? If you compare between the comfyness and in flight entertainment, which is better? Emirates from Dubai to Düsseldorf would be with A380, so i could enjoy the 1 usd wifi :nuts:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emblazon said:


> Im gonna wait for this weekend and see if etihad offers another weekend discount, which likely to be there.
> 
> Is emirates flight often full? If you compare between the comfyness and in flight entertainment, which is better? Emirates from Dubai to Düsseldorf would be with A380, so i could enjoy the 1 usd wifi :nuts:


Well both airlines usually fill their flights. It's October so you should be able to find free seats. 
And if you're flying the A380, then pick EK since only half your journey will be tough (DXB - JKT). The A380 is the most comfortable plane in the sky.


----------



## Emblazon

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Well both airlines usually fill their flights. It's October so you should be able to find free seats.
> And if you're flying the A380, then pick EK since only half your journey will be tough (DXB - JKT). The A380 is the most comfortable plane in the sky.


JKT to DXB will be with 773er so yeah. Etihad will be with A330, sadly they cease B787 to Düsseldorf. :bash:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emblazon said:


> JKT to DXB will be with 773er so yeah. Etihad will be with A330, sadly they cease B787 to Düsseldorf. :bash:


I'm surprised they stopped flying the B787 there since it was their first destination for the B787.


----------



## Emblazon

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I'm surprised they stopped flying the B787 there since it was their first destination for the B787.


They switched to Zürich instead :bash:


----------



## killerk

luv2bebrown said:


> Delta is making enough money now that perhaps they should consider selectively raising the standards of their mideast route offerings rather than pull out.
> 
> Why not create flights to India via Dubai, with services acceptably close enough to what ME3 offer, and a price point acceptably close enough to what ME3 offer, and leverage their domestic loyalty programs to cover the difference?
> 
> When the economic crisis hits the mideast in the next few years, ME3 won't be able to charge its ex-Middle East passengers the high fares they currently do that offset the cheap inbound fares. ME3 will become liabilities for the ME3 governments.


American Airlines was planning something similar from Abu Dhabi....I think Etihad flies 3-4 days of the week to Dallas Fort Worth and AA was planning to operate flights the other days to AUH and make use of immigration pre-clearance and connect passengers onward to Asia and Middle East on Etihad's network....Then this lobby against them with Delta taking the lead started and AA has since suspended their plans!!


----------



## noir-dresses

Well today was EK's inaugural flight to Bologna, Italy. I wonder how that sector will perform in the long run. We are still waiting for the last missing link in Europe which is Helsinki, Finland.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> American Airlines was planning something similar from Abu Dhabi....I think Etihad flies 3-4 days of the week to Dallas Fort Worth and AA was planning to operate flights the other days to AUH and make use of immigration pre-clearance and connect passengers onward to Asia and Middle East on Etihad's network....Then this lobby against them with Delta taking the lead started and AA has since suspended their plans!!


A EY/AA partnership would work great but why wouldn't they partner with QR. That would make more sense.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Well today was EK's inaugural flight to Bologna, Italy. I wonder how that sector will perform in the long run. We are still waiting for the last missing link in Europe which is Helsinki, Finland.


It starts with a B77W with F class so they must be confident it will do well.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK received it's 68th A380 registration number A6-EOP. It is also EK's first two class A380.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> A EY/AA partnership would work great but why wouldn't they partner with QR. That would make more sense.


AA has codeshare with both QR and EY...However EY (that loves codeshares) has been trying to strengthen their relationship with AA!!


----------



## tHOmMY777

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> It starts with a B77W with F class so they must be confident it will do well.


330 pax and 2 Lamborghinis on the first BLQ-DXB!


----------



## noir-dresses

This edition of the DAS has to be the most boring est show to date. I see a lot of everything except a real show dedicated to aviation in the local media, and on the ground.hno:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Yeah, this airshow was very boring. Worse than the 2009 one. 

And there's still no word on when Concourse D will open. First they said it would open in the second quarter of 2015, then it was delayed to the third, and now we aren't hearing anything. I read that concourse D was the first project completely designed and planned by the current Dubai Airports team under Paul Griffiths, but if this is how they handle their projects, then I wonder how badly they will handle DWC's expansion and opening. hno:


----------



## killerk

^^I guess no one in the region is willing to spend money owing to the volatility in the oil and gas sector!!


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ May be all the previous year orders were enough ......!


----------



## killerk

I was also hinting at the slow progress at DWC airport!! Am sure Abu Dhabi sees that as a threat!! Already a few cargo airlines have moved from AUH to DWC and many passenger ones will also follow in the long run seeing that Abu Dhabi and Dubai passengers can access it easily!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> I was also hinting at the slow progress at DWC airport!! Am sure Abu Dhabi sees that as a threat!! Already a few cargo airlines have moved from AUH to DWC and many passenger ones will also follow in the long run seeing that Abu Dhabi and Dubai passengers can access it easily!


But even EY Cargo flies from DWC. After EY made orders at the last Dubai Airshow, I feel like there is less rivalry between them now.


----------



## Slimbo

Haven't seen this mentioned, Emirates are going to start a daily flight to Sabiha Gokcen Airport in Istanbul starting 15th December using the A330-200.


----------



## AltinD

Yeah, it was in the news.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad to commence flights to Rabat*

Published: 15/11/2015

Etihad Airways is launching a twice-weekly service between Abu Dhabi and Rabat.

The service will start on January 15, operating on Wednesdays and Fridays, using an A340-500 aircraft configured to carry 240 passengers, with 12 in first class, 28 in business and 200 in economy.

The new service is Etihad's second destination in Morocco, joining its existing daily service to Casablanca. This brings to nearly 4,200 the total number of seats available to passengers travelling on the carrier's services between the UAE and Morocco each week.

James Hogan, Etihad president and CEO, said: "The new service provides passengers with more choice and two-way connectivity between Morocco and the UAE, and onwards over our hub in Abu Dhabi to key destinations across our global network in the GCC, the Indian Subcontinent, south-east Asia and Australia.

"We remain committed to building sustainable ties in the North African region and deepening the strong relationship between Morocco and the United Arab Emirates."

Etihad has a codeshare agreement with Royal Air Maroc, providing links for passengers on flights to Casablanca to destinations throughout Morocco, including Agadir, Marrakech, and Tangier.

The airline also operates scheduled services to nine other destinations in Africa - Johannesburg, Khartoum, Casablanca, Cairo, Lagos, Nairobi, Entebbe, Dar es Salaam (from December 1) and Mahé in the Seychelles.

The daily flight schedule between Abu Dhabi and Rabat, effective January 15, and subject to government approval:

Flight no. Origin Destination Departs Arrives Aircraft DOW

EY615 Abu Dhabi Rabat 1000 1515 A340-500 Wed/Fri
EY616 Rabat Abu Dhabi 2000 0725 A340-500 Wed/Fri

etihadairways.com

Tom Otley

Source: http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/etihad-to-commence-flights-to-rabat,-morocco


----------



## noir-dresses

EK recieved their second two class A380 today registration number A6-EOQ. This brings their total Super Jumbo fleet to 69 air frames.


----------



## AltinD

Are they retiring any of their older B777? Some of them are crap


----------



## noir-dresses

AltinD said:


> Are they retiring any of their older B777? Some of them are crap


They already retired three of the oldest 777-200 classics Altin.


----------



## AltinD

Was actually referring to some older 777-300ER I had the displeasure to fly with


----------



## flyingthai

Their "oldest" 770-300ER should be A6-EBA, which is from 2005.

Link: http://www.airfleets.net/flottecie/Emirates-active-b777-0-ddasc.htm

and A6-EBA is still flying:

https://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/A6-EBA/

Why displeasure? Was the cabin in such a bad condition?


----------



## Kutsuit

*Emirates Puts Mexico and Berlin at Top of Route Wish List*

http://skift.com/2015/11/20/emirates-puts-mexico-and-berlin-at-top-of-route-wish-list/



> Emirates, the world’s biggest long-haul airline, has identified Mexico City and Berlin as the most attractive new destinations that would become available with longer-range jets and expanded air-service treaties.


----------



## Kutsuit

*Etihad Airways To Launch Daily Flights To Tanzania*

http://footprint2africa.com/etihad-airways-to-launch-daily-flights-to-tanzania/



> Etihad Airways is set to launch daily flights to Tanzania on 1st December, and also connect the business city of Abu Dhabi and Tanzania’s capital of Dar es Salaam.


----------



## killerk

Kutsuit said:


> *Emirates Puts Mexico and Berlin at Top of Route Wish List*
> 
> http://skift.com/2015/11/20/emirates-puts-mexico-and-berlin-at-top-of-route-wish-list/


Berlin I can understand, but what is stopping them from flying to Mexico city?


----------



## noir-dresses

EK recieved it's 109th 777-300ER registration number A6-EPF.


----------



## AltinD

flyingthai said:


> Their "oldest" 770-300ER should be A6-EBA, which is from 2005.
> 
> Link: http://www.airfleets.net/flottecie/Emirates-active-b777-0-ddasc.htm
> 
> and A6-EBA is still flying:
> 
> https://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/A6-EBA/
> 
> Why displeasure? Was the cabin in such a bad condition?


Yeah. Very uncomfortable seats and old ICE


----------



## AltinD

killerk said:


> Berlin I can understand, but what is stopping them from flying to Mexico city?


The article cites distance, so probably the problem is the air corridor that would make the route longer. Or probably the altitude of the airport effects it as well.


----------



## noir-dresses

AltinD said:


> The article cites distance, so probably the problem is the air corridor that would make the route longer. Or probably the altitude of the airport effects it as well.


Mexica City for EK is a problem because of the extreme distance, and high altitude of the airport. Basically the height of the airport means the air is thinner, and a fully loaded/very heavy air frame loaded to the max with pax, and fuel cannot get off the ground to make the trip back to Dubai.

One option we talked about on another forum was to make a double stop at Cancun, and Mexico City in Mexico which could probably work. Another option could be a stop in Barcelona, or Madrid.

The new 777-8 when it arrives with it's massive wings will be able to pull this off with out a problem.

Regarding the Y class on EK 777's Altin wait until they install the new thinner seats in the future. Would not want to travel long haul on that.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

AltinD said:


> Yeah. Very uncomfortable seats and old ICE


I flow on one last year. It was old and falling apart but the good service of the crew made up for it. Surprisingly, all the crew looked 40+, but they were certainly more efficient and friendly than the usual EK cabin crew.


----------



## billding

China Southern link DXB to Shenzhen and Wuhan from January http://airlineroute.net/2015/10/26/cz-wuhdxb-jan16/

Wuhan is also linked to DXB by Sichuan Airlines.


----------



## billding

Mihin Lanka have dropped SHJ with start of winter schedule.


----------



## Slimbo

noir-dresses said:


> Mexica City for EK is a problem because of the extreme distance, and high altitude of the airport. Basically the height of the airport means the air is thinner, and a fully loaded/very heavy air frame loaded to the max with pax, and fuel cannot get off the ground to make the trip back to Dubai.
> 
> One option we talked about on another forum was to make a double stop at Cancun, and Mexico City in Mexico which could probably work. Another option could be a stop in Barcelona, or Madrid.
> 
> The new 777-8 when it arrives with it's massive wings will be able to pull this off with out a problem.
> 
> Regarding the Y class on EK 777's Altin wait until they install the new thinner seats in the future. Would not want to travel long haul on that.


Plus, Emirates already have cargo flights to Mexico City, so they would not get the extra revenue from cargo operations from starting a new passenger flight there.

I read somewhere that they only need 50% passenger loads to make money if the hold is full of cargo, which may be why somewhere like Panama City makes more sense than Mexico City if they're already sending freighters there.

Would the passenger loads be big enough to cover having the 2 dedicated aircraft such a route would need without the cargo revenue?


----------



## noir-dresses

Slimbo said:


> Plus, Emirates already have cargo flights to Mexico City, so they would not get the extra revenue from cargo operations from starting a new passenger flight there.
> 
> I read somewhere that they only need 50% passenger loads to make money if the hold is full of cargo, which may be why somewhere like Panama City makes more sense than Mexico City if they're already sending freighters there.
> 
> Would the passenger loads be big enough to cover having the 2 dedicated aircraft such a route would need without the cargo revenue?


EK has many destinations that overlap with pax flights, and dedicated cargo flights. I'm sure they would want the pax load to be much higher than 50 percent.


----------



## Slimbo

I know, but Mexico City is a different kettle of fish from a logistical point of view. The cost of actually getting the plane there and back would mean they would need regular high passenger loads as they could not really rely on the cargo side of things to help the route break even.

I'm sure they would want the pax load to be as close to 100% as possible, and without significant cargo revenue to pick up the slack, any Mexican passenger flight would need that to be worthwhile.

The point I'm making is that some airlines are happy to make a loss on the passenger side of things if they're more than making up for it with cargo on the same flight. If there's already a long established cargo route to that destination with a dedicated freighter, it's going to be hard to sustain the passenger loads to mitigate the lack of additional cargo revenue.


----------



## noir-dresses

I don't know how many rotations a week EK Cargo have to MEX, and where the stop over is either. I would say if they only have one dedicated cargo service a week to MEX then a daily EK pax flight in the future could easily handle the cargo loads. Once MEX is up for regular pax service I can also see that being at least a double daily because the 778 will be a smaller air-frame.


----------



## killerk

I am also thinking SAA won't be continuing AUH flights for long...for the reason mentioned here!!

http://ewn.co.za/2015/11/21/SAAs-CCO-no-longer-suspended


----------



## noir-dresses

EK now recieved their 110th 777-300ER registration number A6-EPE.


----------



## AltinD

Just noticed that the EK DXB - IST flight is now 5 hours long, instead of the usual 4. I hope they at least have or will put some of their newer B777-300ER aircraft on the route in a few weeks time :bash:


----------



## noir-dresses

AltinD said:


> Just noticed that the EK DXB - IST flight is now 5 hours long, instead of the usual 4. I hope they at least have or will put some of their newer B777-300ER aircraft on the route in a few weeks time :bash:


You know that your flight is now sharing the same airspace with Russian bombers, and cruise missiles that are coming from the Black Sea.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes, but at least they can make the journey more pleasant by providing a newer aircraft with better seats and entertainment system.


----------



## noir-dresses

Why hasn't Dubai Airports released the pax numbers for October yet?


----------



## Berliner01

and here it is:



> *Dubai International’s passenger numbers top 6.25 million in October*
> 
> Passenger traffic at Dubai International, rose 4.4 per cent in October, according to a traffic report issued today by operator Dubai Airports.
> 
> Passenger numbers in October totalled 6,250,810, compared to 5,989,007 recorded in October of last year. Year to date traffic rose 11.2 per cent to 64,947,687 compared to 58,411,554 recorded during the same period last year.
> 
> Aircraft movements rose to 34,917 during October, up 6.5 per cent from the 32,798 recorded during the same month last year.


http://www.wam.ae/en/news/economics/1395289023467.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

A little bit lower than expected. Growth is suddenly slowing down a bit. So this year DXB should reach 78m passengers.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad CEO to US rivals: 'I don't know what the problem is'*

"In our five-year plan, our growth is mainly in China and Africa," the Etihad CEO said. "We'd like to see more flights into West Africa, and the secondary cities in China are considerable."

But the company doesn't see much more expansion into the US.

"In the US, we are pretty much there, we have one, maybe two more cities to grow into. That's it," Hogan said. "We are happy with where we sit, frankly."....


Source: http://www.businessinsider.com/etihad-airways-ceo-james-hogan-interview-2015-12


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> "In our five-year plan, our growth is mainly in China and Africa," the Etihad CEO said. "We'd like to see more flights into West Africa, and the secondary cities in China are considerable."
> 
> But the company doesn't see much more expansion into the US.
> 
> "In the US, we are pretty much there, we have one, maybe two more cities to grow into. That's it," Hogan said. "We are happy with where we sit, frankly."....
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.businessinsider.com/etihad-airways-ceo-james-hogan-interview-2015-12


At least EY is being realistic. The ME3 flying to so many US destinations doesn't really make sense, especially when there isn't much demand from those destinations and no feed for their flights. They should be targeting destinations with large South Asian populations and the main ones missing in North America are YVR and more flights to YYZ.


----------



## billding

PIA drop UAE flights from Multan, they had served DXB for some years and just operated one inaugural flight to Abu Dhabi recently.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> At least EY is being realistic. The ME3 flying to so many US destinations doesn't really make sense, especially when there isn't much demand from those destinations and no feed for their flights. They should be targeting destinations with large South Asian populations and the main ones missing in North America are YVR and more flights to YYZ.


That is the issue I have had with Abu Dhabi!! Too realistic!! I like the fact that they are looking at high potential markets in Africa and China and probably will use Jet Airways to get through the Indian market....But to get that global appeal for the airline itself and the city they represent, they need to fly to major cities everywhere, get their name out there for everyone to see!! Look where their neighbor is now!!


----------



## billding

United Airlines dropping DXB from January.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> United Airlines dropping DXB from January.


That's a shame. Star Alliance has really decreased DXB capacity this year. I doubt they'll even bother to move their lounge to concourse D.


----------



## killerk

^^ http://www.businessinsider.com/r-united-airlines-to-stop-flying-to-dubai-2015-12


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^ http://www.businessinsider.com/r-united-airlines-to-stop-flying-to-dubai-2015-12


Wow, I can't believe the US government awarded the contract to Jet Blue and EK. What were they thinking?! 
Oh well, with the low oil price, no wars in neighboring countries, and no government contract, this route would have taken a severe hit in loads.


----------



## city of the future

Why all these terrible news all of a sudden, why is everyone dropping DXB?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

city of the future said:


> Why all these terrible news all of a sudden, why is everyone dropping DXB?


They are struggling to compete with EK, or could be trying to convince their respective governments that EK is subsidized and operates unfairly so they can't compete.


----------



## city of the future

This is not good at all! Less choices, EK should let them perform here. people want more options


----------



## killerk

city of the future said:


> Why all these terrible news all of a sudden, why is everyone dropping DXB?


Politics plus tons of flights from Dubai itself, Doha and Abu Dhabi to the US!!


----------



## luv2bebrown

city of the future said:


> Why all these terrible news all of a sudden, why is everyone dropping DXB?


not necessarily terrible news. 

airlines dropping these routes because they supposedly can't compete with EK/EY

result is an increase in EK market strength, which:
1) is certainly bad for UAE consumers 
2) good for UAE economy
3) good for US consumers
4) bad for US economy


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

city of the future said:


> This is not good at all! Less choices, EK should let them perform here. people want more options


There are still 100+ other airlines at DXB. And besides, only 20-25% of EK's passenger traffic are starting or terminating their journey at DXB, so there are many UAE customers that fly the other airlines. Given EK's very high fares for direct flights (except to some destinations in ME, South Asia, and a few routes to Europe - where there is a lot of competition), local customers will continue to choose foreign airlines.

And to be fair, losing Delta or United isn't bad news! I always avoided flying both from DXB mainly because I didn't want to deal with US customs in the US and then have to check in again for my onward flight. Plus their service and product is bad.


----------



## Kutsuit

*Etihad Airways adds luxury private jet on-demand service*

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2015/12/08/etihad-airways-adds-luxury-private-jet-on-demand-service/



> Etihad Airways, known for its award-winning First and Business class accommodations, is rolling out a new service that caters to elite flyers.
> 
> Today, the airline announced a partnership with Victor, an on-demand private jet company that will allow The Residence and First Apartment passengers to charter their own plane to connect to their long-haul flight at select international airports.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Good side is first class will unveil a new product soon, business class is still unclear, and every economy class interior will transfer to the ultra slim seats in the future.
> 
> Honestly I prefer Qatar lately, and I go out of my way to fly with them into quiet DWC.


They really need to update their product! The J class product on the B777's is outdated and even worse than the current J class products on some US airlines. The Y class is fine but I'm not sure how ultra slim seats will be. I've flown on LH's slim seats and personally found them very comfortable because they were made with leather, so if EK makes something similar then that would be great. 

I think EY's new aircraft have the best product, but then EY is known to change aircraft last minute and AUH is a mess so QR is probably the best of the 3 right now.


----------



## city of the future

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> There are still 100+ other airlines at DXB. And besides, only 20-25% of EK's passenger traffic are starting or terminating their journey at DXB, so there are many UAE customers that fly the other airlines. Given EK's very high fares for direct flights (except to some destinations in ME, South Asia, and a few routes to Europe - where there is a lot of competition), local customers will continue to choose foreign airlines.
> 
> And to be fair, losing Delta or United isn't bad news! I always avoided flying both from DXB mainly because I didn't want to deal with US customs in the US and then have to check in again for my onward flight. Plus their service and product is bad.


I agree their product is horrible, But for me it was the cheapest and viable option to come to DXB every year. I live in Canada with LIMITED EK service due to our screwed up laws here. I wish I could fly EK but there's never spots, and you would need to book your flight at least 8 months in advance


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

2015:

Total	%Chg 
1	DUBAI, AE (DXB)	71 548 061	4.5 
2	LONDON, GB (LHR)	68 310 701	1.6 
3	HONG KONG, HK (HKG)	64 767 139	6.9 
4	PARIS, FR (CDG)	58 780 759	2.3 
5	AMSTERDAM, NL (AMS)	55 537 414	4.3 
6	FRANKFURT, DE (FRA)	53 281 149	3.3 
7	SINGAPORE, SG (SIN)	53 218 000	0.1 
8	INCHEON, KR (ICN)	47 281 052	13.5 
9	BANGKOK, TH (BKK)	39 738 392	(0.0) 
10	ISTANBUL, TR (IST)	38 812 944	10.1


----------



## noir-dresses

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> 2015:
> 
> Total	%Chg
> 1	DUBAI, AE (DXB)	71 548 061	4.5
> 2	LONDON, GB (LHR)	68 310 701	1.6
> 3	HONG KONG, HK (HKG)	64 767 139	6.9
> 4	PARIS, FR (CDG)	58 780 759	2.3
> 5	AMSTERDAM, NL (AMS)	55 537 414	4.3
> 6	FRANKFURT, DE (FRA)	53 281 149	3.3
> 7	SINGAPORE, SG (SIN)	53 218 000	0.1
> 8	INCHEON, KR (ICN)	47 281 052	13.5
> 9	BANGKOK, TH (BKK)	39 738 392	(0.0)
> 10	ISTANBUL, TR (IST)	38 812 944	10.1


Is that international pax including November, but still waiting for December?


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

noir-dresses said:


> Is that international pax including November, but still waiting for December?


not confirmed yet


----------



## Elktest

A380 Emirates A6-EOU by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr

A320neo Qatar Airways A7-AJB by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr


----------



## noir-dresses

Again DXB's November pax numbers are published late. Waiting to see the numbers because I think October's numbers were a little low compared to the high increases we were use to seeing.


----------



## killerk

^^ As the Syrian conflict gets worse and as the Saudi-Iran tensions deepen, this should have some effect on tourism (point to point traffic) in Dubai...Then there is the issue with the low oil prices...As for transit passengers this will not be an issue...Also the airfares have been pretty decent for transit flights on the ME3 lately!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

EK has downgraded DFW to a B77W from 1st Feb 2016, introduced a new 2nd daily flight to LAX from 1st July 2016 operated by an A380, and will introduce a 2nd daily flight to GVA.


----------



## killerk

^^ It has surprised me that of the ME3 airlines flying to DFW, Qatar does the best!! We had a discussion here about this a few months back!! Somehow the impression has been that Dallas is an oil and gas hub...There are oil and gas industries there but nothing close to the number they have here in Houston 239 miles to the south!! With DFW (Dallas being a telecom tech hub) its mostly transit passengers to the Indian subcontinent, a seasonal route!!


----------



## Berliner01

noir-dresses said:


> Again DXB's November pax numbers are published late. Waiting to see the numbers because I think October's numbers were a little low compared to the high increases we were use to seeing.


here they are:



> The airport welcomed a total of 6,013,911 passengers during the month under review, up 8.1 percent compared to 5,565,509 recorded in November 2014. The year to date traffic in November totalled 70,961,598 passengers compared with 63,977,063 recorded during the period under review, a healthy increase of 10.9 percent.
> 
> Aircraft movements in November increased by 4.2 percent to 33,787 from 32,424 recorded during the same month in 2014. The year to date movements totalled 371,103 in November 2015, a robust growth of 13.8 percent from 323,203 recorded during the first 11 months of 2014.
> 
> Dubai International handled 218,323 tonnes of cargo in November, an increase of 3.8 percent compared to 210,251 tonnes recorded during the same month in 2014. The year to date freight volumes reached 2,287,167 tonnes compared to 2,217,135 tonnes handled during the corresponding period in 2014, an increase of 3.2 percent.


http://www.wam.ae/en/news/emirates/1395290160038.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

70.96m is not bad. If December sees 7m+ passengers, we will end up 78m which is 1m less than what Dubai Airports predicted but should put DXB in 3rd position comfortably.


----------



## noir-dresses

Those numbers look positive.


----------



## UAE Investor

Have the A380 have economy upstairs next to buiness class?

Manchestyer to Dubai?


----------



## billding

Malaysian will stop flying to DXB from 15th February, MASkargo who are at DWC will continue serving the place.


----------



## killerk

^^ Seriously? I thought they just formed a partnership with Emirates to route all European traffic through Dubai!!


----------



## siamu maharaj

Yeah, that just got announced a month ago.


----------



## patel2897

*Super Soaker Emirates A6-EPI Boeing 777-300ER Test Flight Finale @ KPAE Paine Field* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, I actually thought MH would consider upgrading the DXB route to an A380 after the partnership, didn't think they would cut the route! Looks like this partnership doesn't benefit MH that much. Wouldn't be surprised to see EK upgrade more of its KUL services to A380's soon.

Its also bad for DXB that so many airlines are leaving.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates B777-300ER A6-EPI delivered, that's 113 frames now.


----------



## patel2897

*Emirates 777-31H(ER), A6-EPJ, rolled out of the 45-01 and into the 40-25 this afternoon with paint. #B777 #Paint*




























*Source :* https://twitter.com/HoldenThePilot?lang=en


----------



## killerk

I thought this has to be mentioned here though the official press release is'nt out yet.....Air India Express will soon become the only airline that flies to all the "cities" in UAE with scheduled flights. They have opened bookings from March end for flights from Kozhikode in Kerala to Ras Al Khaimah....Once that starts, they will have flights to AUH, DXB, SHJ, AAN and RKT....all 5 cities with commercial airports in UAE... 

However Qatar Airways will have flights to 5 airports in UAE before them once they start their Ras Al Khaimah flights...Just that they fly to DWC and not Al Ain....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> As I had mentioned a few months back that there was a high probability this would happen, SAA is cutting its Johannesburg-Abu Dhabi flights....and moving staff to Abuja, Nigeria!! Since the codeshare continues, I expect Etihad to increase its frequency of flights to JHB...
> 
> Source: http://www.moneyweb.co.za/news/saa-cancels-abu-dhabi-route-following-alleged-misrepresentations/


When did SAA start AD? There was some speculation EY would buy a stake but nothing came out of it. With a low oil price, I think EY will not be buying any stakes any time soon.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> DWC to me looks a bit contentious....The fact that it is so close to Abu Dhabi....
> A similar way smaller scale proposal was what led to the creation of Etihad in 2002-2003!!! Some of the UAE old timers might have heard of that!! The only way DWC can happen is if the money for and from the airport comes from/goes to the Federal Budget of UAE (as opposed to the coffers of Dubai Govt.)...Lets see how that works out!!
> 
> With current oil prices, they are working on some long term plans in other areas and this might be one of their plans!!


They also need billions to build the metro extensions and the Expo 2020 infrastructure. Plus all that money for all the other stuff they've proposed.


----------



## billding

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> When did SAA start AD? There was some speculation EY would buy a stake but nothing came out of it. With a low oil price, I think EY will not be buying any stakes any time soon.


AUH was started in March 2015, they had also served DXB in 1990s for a few years, HKG is now their only Asian route.


----------



## billding

MASkargo link DWC to Mumbail, thrice weekly 747F, two connected to Amsterdam.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates to add sixth daily Heathrow-Dubai service

From 27MAR16, it will be a daily B77W and from 01JUN16 it will be upgraded to a A380

EK 31 DXB LHR 1130 1610
EK 32 LHR DXB 1950 0550+1

http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/emirates-to-add-sixth-daily-heathrow-dubai-service

So much capacity to London especially since they codeshare with 2 of QF's services as well!


----------



## killerk

^^So now there is more seat capacity daily between London and Dubai than there is between Karama and Jebel Ali....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^So now there is more seat capacity daily between London and Dubai than there is between Karama and Jebel Ali....


I really wonder how they managed to get the slots. Must have been very expensive.


----------



## Slimbo

Is it possible they're getting one of Malaysia Airlines' 2 daily A380 slots if MAS are selling off some of their A380's?


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

I heard that Emirates Starting Brazville- Seirra-leone


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Slimbo said:


> Is it possible they're getting one of Malaysia Airlines' 2 daily A380 slots if MAS are selling off some of their A380's?


They bought the slots from Air France-KLM but there is no mention of the price: 

https://www.ttgmedia.com/news/news/oman-air-pays-record-75m-for-heathrow-slots-3193


----------



## killerk

^^Oman is finally getting serious with its aviation business.....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^Oman is finally getting serious with its aviation business.....


I wonder how they will compete? The ME3 will push them out of the market if they try to be competitive.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Commodity prices weigh on falling Dubai World Central cargo volumes
*
A slowdown in global trade because of a slump in commodity prices and concerns over China’s economy weighed on cargo volumes at Dubai World Central (DWC) in the fourth quarter.

Cargo volumes fell by nearly 10 per cent in the fourth quarter of 2015 from a year earlier. The airport handled 228,770 tonnes of freight, down from 253,932 tonnes in the corresponding period of 2014.

Overall volumes for 2015 rose 7.7 per cent to 888,714 tonnes, up from 824,933 tonnes in 2014, Dubai Airports said yesterday.

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...-on-falling-dubai-world-central-cargo-volumes

If all that cargo passed through DXB, then it would be the #3 cargo airport in the world ahead of Shanghai and on its way to overtaking HKG and MEM.


----------



## billding

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> I heard that Emirates Starting Brazville- Seirra-leone


Brazaville is in Congo, do you mean Freetown?


----------



## billding

Air China from 2 April will link DXB with a new destination Chongqing.

http://airlineroute.net/2016/02/18/ca-ckgdxb-s16/


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

billding said:


> Brazaville is in Congo, do you mean Freetown?


looool yeaa ma bad.. in Congo:nuts:


----------



## billding

Air Arabia resuming Sarajevo from March, their second go at the market.


----------



## billding

Eurowings suspendedng DXB from 1st May, rumored to have gone seasonal.


----------



## Berliner01

billding said:


> Eurowings suspendedng DXB from 1st May, rumored to have gone seasonal.


Eurowings has massive problems with delays.


----------



## noir-dresses

Berliner01 said:


> Eurowings has massive problems with delays.


On top of that Emirates will give Lufthansa Group another headache with the start of A380 service to Vienna July 1st, 2016.


----------



## killerk

I am thinking they will negotiate for FlyDubai to replace the Emirates flights there!! But it is not an easy task....


----------



## billding

^^ To Kozahokde, for others who maybe wondering

Apparently they werent allowed to downgauge the route to A330 either.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> ^^ To Kozahokde, for others who maybe wondering
> 
> Apparently they werent allowed to downgauge the route to A330 either.


That's weird. They should replace Kozhikode with Amritsar, Jaipur, or maybe even Lucknow.


----------



## Slimbo

FlyDubai plane has crashed in Russia, 55 passengers dead.

Emirates and FlyDubai have been under international scrutiny because of over-worked pilots, hopefully that's not a factor.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Slimbo said:


> FlyDubai plane has crashed in Russia, 55 passengers dead.
> 
> Emirates and FlyDubai have been under international scrutiny because of over-worked pilots, hopefully that's not a factor.


RIP to all the passengers and crew. 
This is the first major accident to a UAE carrier. If something like this happened to EK, the brand would be damaged severely. FlyDubai being low cost might not suffer too much.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> RIP to all the passengers and crew.
> This is the first major accident to a UAE carrier. If something like this happened to EK, the brand would be damaged severely. FlyDubai being low cost might not suffer too much.



Its a weather factor + Human Error...


----------



## noir-dresses

OMG I just heard the bad news. My condolences to all the people on board, and their families.


----------



## noir-dresses

FZ crash with ATC

http://www.pprune.org/9315157-post44.html


----------



## noir-dresses

https://aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=20160319-0

Timeline of events (times in UTC):
17:45	FZ981 scheduled time of departure
18:22	FZ981 pushed back from Stand E18 at Dubai Airport
18:37	FZ981 commences takeoff from runway 30R at Dubai Airport
19:14 FZ981 reaches cruising altitude of FL360
22:16 FZ981 commences descent from FL360
22:20 FZ981 scheduled time of arrival
22:23 S71159 (an Airbus A319 from Moscow-Domodedovo) lands after it's first approach to runway 22
22:28 U62758 (an Airbus A320 from Khudzhand) lands after it's first approach to runway 22
22:39 FZ981 commences final approach to runway 22 at Rostov Airport
22:42 FZ981 aborts first approach at 1725 ft, 6.7 km short of the runway
22:49 FZ981 reaches 8000 feet and heads towards the northeast of the airport
22:54 SU1166 (a Sukhoi Superjet 100-95B from Moscow-Sheremetyevo) aborts the first approach to runway 22
23:07 SU1166 aborts the second approach to runway 22
23:17 SU1166 aborts the third approach to runway 22
23:20 SU1166 diverts towards Krasnodar
23:20	FZ982 scheduled time of return flight back to Dubai
23:27	FZ981 enters holding pattern at 15000 feet to the southeast of the airport
00:28 FZ981 leaves the holding pattern and descends for a second approach
00:36 FZ981 intercepts the runway 22 localizer at 10 NM from the runway
00:40 FZ981 aborts second approach at 1550 ft, 5.6 km short of the runway
00:41 FZ981 impacts airport terrain after a steep descent from 3975 feet


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Flydubai Flight 981....to Airport Rostov-on-Don Airport, Rostov-on-Don, Rostov Oblast, Russia*

People on board by nationality[31][12] Nationality Passengers Crew
Colombia 0 1
Cyprus 0 1
India 2 0
Kyrgyzstan 0 1
Russia 44 1
Seychelles 0 1
Spain 0 2
Ukraine 8 0
Uzbekistan 1 0
Total 55 7
Relatives waiting for news of the crashed plane in Rostov-on-Don Airport

All 62 people on board, including 55 passengers and 7 crew members, died in the crash.[32]

Flight crew

The captain was 38-year-old Aristos Sokratous, from Cyprus.[8] It was his first flight to the airport of Rostov-on-Don.[9] He had 5,965 hours of total flying time,[10] with 5,000 hours being the minimum required for a captain at Flydubai.[11] Sokratous was promoted to captain a year and a half before the crash.[8] At the time of the crash, he was going to quit the airline, after accepting a job with Ryanair, which would allow him to be based with his family in Cyprus.[8] His wife was due to give birth to their first child a few weeks after the crash.[8]

The co-pilot, 37-year-old Alejandro Cruz Alava, was Spanish.[12] He had 5,769 hours of flying time.[10] He started his career with Flydubai two years before the crash, having flown before for two regional airlines in the Spanish Canary Islands, Binter and Naysa.[13]
Weather

At the time of the crash, wind speed in the vicinity ranged between 14–22 m/s (27–43 kn; 31–49 mph).[14] Just before the crash, ATC reported to Flight 981 that wind direction was 230 degrees, wind speed 12 m/s (23 kn; 27 mph) with gusts to 18 m/s (35 kn; 40 mph), and visibility was 3,500 m (11,500 ft), according to the ATC records published on YouTube.[15][16] Earlier in the same ATC recording, another flight reported icing conditions.

According to some news reports, a rare low-altitude jet stream, with a wind speed above 30 m/s, was observed around the airport as low as 629 meters, while normally it is observed above 5000 meters.[17] Some aviation safety experts suggested that a wind shear, a sudden change in wind speed or direction, might have contributed to the crash.[18]

Ten minutes before Flight 981 was cleared for its first attempt to land, two other flights landed successfully at Rostov: S7 Airlines Flight 1159 (at 01:23 local time), and Ural Airlines Flight 2758 (at 01:28).[17] Twelve minutes after Flight 981's first aborted landing at 1:42 local time, after which it went into a holding pattern, Aeroflot Flight 1166 from Moscow Sheremetyevo made the first of three unsuccessful attempts to land at Rostov within the next 35 minutes before diverting to the nearby Krasnodar Airport, landing successfully there at 02:59 local time.[17][19][20]
Flight
Wreckage of FZ981 strewn across a taxiway at Rostov-on-Don Airport

The aircraft crashed about 250m (800ft) short of the runway.[21] A CCTV video, uploaded online after the crash, shows an aircraft making a steep descent into the ground, followed by an explosion.[22]

Flight 981 was scheduled to depart from Dubai International Airport at 21:45 local time (UTC+4) on 18 March 2016 and arrive at Rostov-on-Don Airport at 1:20 local time (UTC+3) the next day.[23] It departed from Dubai at 22:20 local time (18:20 UTC).[3] At 01:41 local time, the aircraft aborted its first landing attempt in poor visibility and went into a holding pattern near the airport for the next two hours, awaiting better weather conditions.[24][25] Between Flight 981's first and second landing attempts, another aircraft made three landing attempts before diverting.[26] Flight 981 crashed during a go-around after aborting its approach during its second attempt to land on runway 22.[1] At 03:42 local time, the air traffic controller (ATC) of the airport alerted the local emergency services about the crash.[27]

According to ATC communications published online, before the aircraft was established on the localiser, the instrument which indicates the center line of the runway when pilots are landing using instruments rather than visually, pilots reported to ATC that in case they would need to make another go-around, they would climb to flight level 80—approximately 8,000 feet (2,400 m).[c] They then reported that they were established on the localiser and continued their descent.[15][16] At 5.5 kilometres (3.4 mi) before the runway threshold, when the aircraft was at 1500 feet, it started climbing again. After reaching an altitude of 4,050 ft (1,230 m), it began a rapid descent with a vertical speed reaching more than 21,000 ft/min[28][non-primary source needed][contradiction] and crashed close to the runway less than a minute later, at 03:42 local time.[29][30] ATC records appeared to show that the crew decided to go around moments before the crash. The pilots reported their intention to abort the landing with "Going around, Skydubai[d] 981". ATC advised Flight 981 to switch to another air traffic controller ("Skydubai 981, contact Rostov Radar on 121.2"). Flight 981 acknowledged this with "121.2, bye-bye", which was their final transmission.[15][16]

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...dubai_Flight_981_at_Rostov-on-Don_Airport.jpg


----------



## billding

Just terrible beyond words, the impact left nothing, may God bless them all and give their families strength.


----------



## billding

Larest addition in EY Cargo fleet http://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/c0214f39-1cca-4662-9ac6-8625774d4074-large.jpeg

Malaysia Airlines division MASkargo have ended DWC service, which was connected to Amsterdam and Mumbai besides Kuala Lumpur with 744F five times weekly.


----------



## killerk

*Air Berlin to drop Stuttgart-Abu Dhabi route*

Air Berlin is to drop its daily service between Stuttgart and Abu Dhabi from May 31.

Flights launched in December 2014 (see news June 2014), complementing the carrier’s services from Berlin Tegel and Dusseldorf to the emirate.

The route offered over 40 onward connections at Abu Dhabi, thanks to Air Berlin’s partnership with Etihad Airways, which owns an almost 30 per cent stake in the German carrier.

But Air Berlin has confirmed flights will cease at the end of May “as part of network and schedule adjustments for the summer 2016 season”.

The carrier said that “We regularly review our operating schedules to ensure we are utilising our aircraft to capitalise on traffic flows and to meet market demands”, adding that “We will continue to evaluate opportunities in the future”.

Air Berlin continues to offer two daily flights from Berlin to Abu Dhabi, as well as two daily services from Dusseldorf in conjunction with Etihad (which also offers twice-daily flights from Frankfurt and Munich to Abu Dhabi).

Affected passengers are being offered a refund, or the option of rebooking onto connecting flights via Berlin or Dusseldorf.

Source: http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/air-berlin-to-drop-stuttgart-abu-dhabi-route


----------



## noir-dresses

A report by a whistleblower from Flydubai published by RT, which cites fatigue as a factor in the Rostov tragedy, has been welcomed by some pilots familiar with the airlines’ alleged negligent practices, but aviation bodies have yet to respond to the leak.

https://www.rt.com/news/336823-pilots-respond-flydubai-leak-fatigue/


----------



## noir-dresses

Five key things we learned from Flydubai whistleblower after FZ981 crash

https://www.rt.com/news/336821-fatigue-cause-flydubai-pilot/

If this investigation turns out to be pilot fatigue then many questions, and issues will have to be answered. 

The black boxes are in Russian hands, so they will be trying to prove that the airport did everything by the book. Even though the weather was not ideal, it was still manageable to land the aircraft. The pilot also had the option to divert to Krasnadar Airport where the Aeroflot pilot before him decided to fly to after three aborted landings. I find it hard to believe the pilot had full authority to choose where to land. I'm pretty sure he had to get the OK from the central command center in Dubai.

Boeing is already on the scene inspecting everything, and they will try to prove everything was alright with their aircraft. Even FlyDubai said the aircraft was in good flying condition, and had it's overhaul maintenance check in January.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Uh oh, looks like media outlets are beginning to report how over-worked ME3 pilots are. Not good publicity at all, and if pilot fatigue is the reason for the crash, FlyDubai (technically the Government of Dubai) will be responsible. 

*Flydubai leak: Outpouring of response from pilots as aviation groups keep mum (RT EXCLUSIVE)*

When RT raised its concerns over Flydubai’s practices with the Emirates’ general civil aviation authority by phone, we were advised that they would look into our request, but would have a reply for us no earlier than late Wednesday afternoon. 

Commenting on the situation that a FlyDubai crew faced on their fatal flight to Rostov, he said that adverse weather conditions make pilot fitness even more important. Worse still, pilots in Dubai are being discouraged from reporting sick, the former pilot claimed.

“Of course, if you’re always tired for a long period of time it also leads to sickness. In Dubai, pilots are being punished for calling in sick,” he said. “You don’t want a sick pilot to be flying an airplane, but in Dubai, if the pilot calls in sick, he will be punished: he will lose money, he will have to report, he will get a warning letter, so they’re actually actively being discouraged to call in sick.”

https://www.rt.com/news/336823-pilots-respond-flydubai-leak-fatigue/


----------



## Slimbo

It shouldn't come as a huge surprise to any of the authorities in Dubai, an official report has already been made against Emirates.



> Earlier this year the report below was filed and acknowledged by EASA and the FAA. The report was also shared with the Office of HH Sheikh Mohammed with the explanation that EK’s pilot shortage is not due to global factors but home made. From there it was delivered to the GCAA. As far as I know the FAA is actively investigating.
> 
> 
> “…as a former Emirates pilot I want to report the lack of regulatory oversight and effective labour laws in the UAE. Emirates operates its long-haul fleet with unprecedented "crew productivity" at a crew factor near 7. That is impossible to match for any major Western airline. The issue reported in the Wall Street Journal on April 9, 2015 is still not rectified. This is a ticking time-bomb for flight safety and crew health. I highly recommend that you require a rolling 12 month duty record for any Emirates crew member operating in your jurisdiction, covering flight, simulator and ground duties as well as deadheading. The UAE can not be trusted to safely regulate aviation.
> 
> The main takeaway of the following detailed information is:
> 
> • Emirates are deliberately recording false check-in times for all of their pilots on all flights. Because any duty limit or rest calculation is based on check-in time it is simply impossible to say whether an Emirates crew is operating legally or not. This is not just a problem for individual flights but also has knock-on effects on the following required rest periods, next allowed check-in time and duty totals.
> 
> • When the fact was made public the GCAA as regulatory authority promised to regulate it properly. The opposite happened. They covered this up for Emirates because they are by no means independent. Western authorities shouldn’t trust them blindly to regulate Emirates. Please see the U.S. State Department’s Human Rights Report for 2014 to understand that independent control of a government-owned business is impossible under their legal system. The Chairman of Emirates Airline, Sheikh Ahmed, leads the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority but more importantly he sits on the Board of Directors for the GCAA as a Board Member (see GCAA website).
> 
> • Emirates are also using other shortcuts and bullying of their employees to make their pilots operate at an unhealthy workload level. On 03 June 2015 Emirates Captain Jim Jacobs (54) died from a heart attack at JFK when boarding the flight to Dubai. He was exhausted and wanted to retire that year.
> 
> • As a result of these illegal practices Emirates are achieving great savings by operating at a crew factor of 7 where flight safety dictates a crew factor of 11 in similar operations at regulated Western Airlines (e.g. AirFrance A380 fleet). Emirates presently operates about 250 aircraft (number from open sources) with about 3,850 pilots (from EK seniority list as of 12-2015), some of whom are in training, in management or on sick leave.
> 
> 
> 1 False Check-in Times
> 
> Every Emirates pilot is forced to report for duty significantly prior to the legally registered reporting time. In other words: Emirates is extending their pilots’ flight duty times by registering false reporting times for each and every flight.
> Pilots’ flight time limitations are obviously safety relevant and in the case of Emirates Airline the operations manual is approved by the General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) in the United Arab Emirates. According to the Emirates Operations Manual the Standard Reporting Time for pilots is 1 hour before a flight. So a pilot is legally required to report for duty only 1 hour before the flight departs.
> But the operational reality is very different. Emirates pilots are picked up at their residences by a company chauffeur and arrive at the Emirates HQ at least 1 hour and 45 minutes before departure. The timing of the company transport is set by Emirates and can not be delayed by the pilot. The pilot will then proceed through Passport Control and Customs and he will check in his baggage. He will then conduct a preflight briefing with the other pilot on his flight. The flight crew briefing ends at 1 hour 25 minutes before departure as documented in the Flight Crew Departure Timeline. After that the pilots will join their cabin crew and proceed to the aircraft.
> So the pilot has completed all of the outlined tasks at 1 hour and 25 minutes before the flight and yet his reporting time is registered at only 1 hour before the flight. Why doesn’t Emirates adjust the Standard Reporting Time? Even Emirates Cabin Crews’ Standard Reporting Time is set at 1 hour and 30 minutes but Cabin Crew Flight Time Limitations are less limiting than those for pilots.
> I am attaching a sample Flight Crew Departure Timeline (Part of the Briefing Pack). It is an example of a 2 Pilot Crew Turnaround. EK 544 and EK 545 Dubai-Chennai-Dubai. B773, A6-EMR on April 25th 2014.
> 
> Pickup by Company Car 00:30 Dubai Local Time
> Flight Crew Briefing End 01:20 Dubai Local Time
> Reporting Time 01:45 Dubai Local Time
> Scheduled Departure 02:45 Dubai Local Time
> Actual Departure DXB 02:57 Dubai Local Time
> Actual Arrival MAA 06:37 Dubai Local Time
> Actual Departure MAA 08:02 Dubai Local Time
> Actual Arrival DXB 12:06 Dubai Local Time
> Scheduled Arrival DXB 12:30 Dubai Local Time
> 
> After the WSJ reported this issue on April 9, 2015 Emirates removed the internal document “Flight Crew Departure Time” from the process. But that’s the only change.
> “The GCAA’s Mr. Al Balooshi said reporting requirements for duty time should be “black and white” and begin when a pilot is expected to report for work and finish when his or her last flight taxies into the gate. Emirates said it abides by state-approved flight-time limitations. “(WSJ article).
> This is clearly not the case. Please see the following evidence:
> 
> Attachment 1: Flight Crew Departure Timeline for EK544 on 25 April 2014
> 
> Attachment 2: Pilot Transport Pickup Schedule
> 
> Attachment 3: Internal Memo ‘The Waves’ Flight Crew responsibilities page 6
> 
> Attachment 4: Signage at the Crew Terminal outlining that the combined Pilot & Cabin Crew briefing finishes at Standard Departure Time minus 80 (20 minutes before the pilots’ legally registered check-in time).
> 
> Attachment 5: EK Pilot Recruitment Video @5:00 runtime. Quote: "I get picked up 2 hours 30 minutes before departure.” http://youtu.be/A53VRz_KhnY
> 
> Attachment 6: Emirates OM-A Section 7
> 
> Attachment 7: Wall Street Journal Article, April 9, 2015
> 
> Attachment 8: Internal email by the Manager Regulatory Affairs telling the related parties in Emirates to remove the Flight Crew Departure Timeline document from the briefing pack, 22 April 2015
> 
> 
> 2. Further Issues
> 
> Here are some of the other issues that I can also back up with evidence and further witnesses:
> 
> • Pilots are bullied not to report sick. They receive warning letters if their annual sick days go above a fairly low threshold and may not receive the annual bonus. The first thing is usually to withdraw the right for self-certification of sickness, meaning you can’t call in sick for a single day without a doctor’s certification (not very practical giving the nightly duty schedules).
> • the process for reporting sick fatigue is a lot more complicated than just calling sick.
> • the Emirates Clinic is overcrowded and understaffed with doctors. Long waiting times are the result.
> • the process for cabin crew to report sick is completely prohibitive now. They must drag themselves to EK HQ at any time of the day or night where they only get the sick note but no treatment.
> • there is no proper East-West time-zone curfew applied to the rosters
> • on Ultra-Long-Haul flights there is now a factoring for 'stick time', meaning you only get half the credit for a flight if you are on the augmenting crew that didn’t do the take-off and landing. This has implications for the following rest times etc.
> • No credit for time in a certified full-flight simulator. That’s another 22hours of flight duty per year that just disappear from the records.
> • No proper leave allocation. Out of 42 contractual leave days only 30 days are awarded and then many times in forced blocks of 4 days in a row which would have been OFF days anyway.
> • No credit for ground training, simulator training, dead-heading or leave days. An EK pilot will fly max hours in a vacation month. I had this several times myself, doing 80hrs block in 14 work days.
> • no documentation or limitation on radiation anymore. ULRs over the north pole are daily business.
> • the overall results are just shocking rosters year-round without any breaks, most of it through the night and through many time zones. People are getting sick up to incapacitation and death on duty.
> ….”end of quote.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s throw in some business figures. The EK crew factor is about 7 and that is including a lot of ULRs. Lufthansa long-haul crew factor is 10, AirFrance 380 crew factor is 11. Both do LR but no significant ULR so should actually require less crews than EK.
> 
> Assuming that a crew factor of 10 is required as calculated with German accuracy by Lufthansa then 3,900 EK pilots are doing the job of 5,570 required pilots. In other words you are permanently working 43% overtime.
> 
> From a cost perspective that equals annual savings of 1,670 pilot salaries and expenses which can be conservatively estimated to be at least $200k per pilot per year. => more than $ 330 million savings per year.
> 
> From a revenue perspective Emirates Airline achieved $24.2 billion in the fiscal year ending 31 March 2015. That is about $ 6.2 million of annual revenue per pilot. The 43% overtime productivity in the total annual revenue equals $7.3 billion. Per pilot it equals about $1.9 million.
> 
> The Airline’s 2014-2015 profit was stated as $1.2 billion. So you see that an additional expense of more than $300 million for proper pilot staffing would indeed have a big impact. Let's not even think about the $7 billion of revenue created by your generous overtime work.


No doubt the official response will be all about "baseless accusations" and the like and those responsible will remain untouchable.


----------



## luv2bebrown

"The Airline’s 2014-2015 profit was stated as $1.2 billion. So you see that an additional expense of more than $300 million for proper pilot staffing would indeed have a big impact. Let's not even think about the $7 billion of revenue created by your generous overtime work."

^^
The issue of dwindling profit margins is not one to be taken lightly. It has huge implications not only with regard to fair competition and open skies, but as pointed out above - with safety too. Is the Dubai government willing to take a several hundred million dollar hit to their annual dividend for the sake of flight safety?


----------



## noir-dresses

I had a flight from Zagreb, Croatia to Dubai a few months back. What I found interesting when entering the flight was that I noticed a senior officer/captain, and a co pilot sitting in the business class seats. I asked them if they were the crew that flew the aircraft into Zagreb, and they said yes. Then I asked them what about the captain, and co pilot in the cockpit at the moment, and they said they were sitting in the business seats resting on the inbound journey. So I figured out FlyDubai were not letting their crew rest in Zagreb probably due to three weekly flights at that time. But now I ask my self how much rest can a crew really get on a flight? The pilots were not resting in a dedicated crew rest area, but in a passenger seat.

BTW the flight attendants did both legs in one shot. Now the average flight to Zagreb is around five and a half hours. The turn around is usually about an hour. Flying into Dubai you can always add an additional thirty to forty five minutes because it arrives around 22:30 Dubai time when the airspace is 
congested. 

I'm starting to have a felling they a working flight crews beyond normal working conditions just like the taxi drivers in Dubai. 

Is this a risk they want to take when the EU Commissioner Violeta Bulc lives right next door to us, and a lot of Slovenians are on the ZAG flights? 

More people lose their lives falling asleep while driving than DUI's.


----------



## noir-dresses

#Flydubaigate spreads: Now exhausted Emirates Airlines pilots tell RT of overwork (EXCLUSIVE)

https://www.rt.com/news/337128-emirates-pilots-fatigue-scandal/


----------



## killerk

Looks like Abu Dhabi's new favorite airport is Istanbul–Sabiha Gökçen. After Turkish announced that they were going to start flights between the 2 airports, Etihad now announces theirs...This is given the fact that Abu Dhabi airport gets no new additional destinations this year....

ETIHAD starting 01JUL16 is expanding service to Turkey, as it adds 4 weekly Abu Dhabi – Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen route. Subject to Government Approval, the airline will operate this route with A320 aircraft.

EY099 AUH0850 – 1240SAW 320 x137
EY098 SAW1340 – 1920AUH 320 x137

Source: http://airlineroute.net/2016/03/25/ey-saw-jul16/


----------



## Elktest

the 75th delivery of a A380 for Emirates totday
A380 Emirates A6-EOW delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EOW delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EOW delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EOW delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr

A380 Emirates A6-EOW delivery by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> Looks like Abu Dhabi's new favorite airport is Istanbul–Sabiha Gökçen. After Turkish announced that they were going to start flights between the 2 airports, Etihad now announces theirs...This is given the fact that Abu Dhabi airport gets no new additional destinations this year....
> 
> ETIHAD starting 01JUL16 is expanding service to Turkey, as it adds 4 weekly Abu Dhabi – Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen route. Subject to Government Approval, the airline will operate this route with A320 aircraft.
> 
> EY099 AUH0850 – 1240SAW 320 x137
> EY098 SAW1340 – 1920AUH 320 x137
> 
> Source: http://airlineroute.net/2016/03/25/ey-saw-jul16/


Wow, I guess there is plenty of demand. Once the new Istanbul airport opens, I expect the ME3 to significantly increase services to Istanbul.


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. Pilots ‘worked to death’: Flydubai whistleblower says fatigue-related crash predicted (RT EXCLUSIVE)






2. 'Emirates crews extremely fatigued': Exhausted pilots tell RT of disturbing conditions (EXCLUSIVE)





*


----------



## Kutsuit

*Падение Боинга FlyDubai в Ростове в моей обработке .... FlyDubai FZ981 crash at Rostov*


----------



## luv2bebrown

Any EK or FZ pilots on here? Can anyone confirm if this fatigue issue is as bad as it is reported?

I've seen some EK pilots on pprune say it's bad, and I've heard some call BS on the reporting.


----------



## noir-dresses

The Russian News channel that leaked the last moments/words of the pilot.

Must say the last cries/yelling of the pilot are hard to listen to. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WFlnOoLwbE


----------



## Slimbo

That's not the actual pilot, it's just the Russian voice actor. The Russian news channel only heard the recording, they are not in possession of it.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Even though we discussed fatigue issue of Pilots but during long journey as this one after take off Pilot switch to Auto mode and can rest one while other under observations. Now this could be some malfunctioning of Airplane then the human error cause 3 times they circulate around tracks so during that time they were good but last was nose dive........


----------



## noir-dresses

I just checked in on RT's webpage, and now they claim 60 pilots have contacted them so far, and the investigation is ongoing. It seems like this report is picking up steam instead of fading away. I'm not believing everything they report, but they seem to be keeping this in the headline news on their side.

https://www.rt.com/news/337388-emirates-gcaa-watchdog-oversight/

60 Flydubai, Emirates pilots tell RT of fatigue, intimidation, misuse of authority (EXCLUSIVE)

I understand their could be doubt when one, or two pilots make these claims, but when 60 pilots, and counting contact RT with the same claim this is starting to turn into a pattern. 

I have a feeling these pilots are contacting RT while out of the UAE to protect their identity, and to cover their communication tracks. 

I'm interested to see what comes out of this report/investigation.


----------



## noir-dresses

Leaked Flydubai recorder data reveals argument, panic in cockpit before ‘fatal nosedive’

https://www.rt.com/news/337400-pilots-conflict-boeing-rostov/


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.pprune.org/middle-east/576602-pilots-fatigue-investigation-4.html

Just read through the PPRuNe Pilots' fatigue investigation section EmiratesA380. Wow this gave me a total inside of view what's happening behind the scenes.

Do you really think the Russians could file a criminal case here, and expose everything?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I just checked in on RT's webpage, and now they claim 60 pilots have contacted them so far, and the investigation is ongoing. It seems like this report is picking up steam instead of fading away. I'm not believing everything they report, but they seem to be keeping this in the headline news on their side.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/337388-emirates-gcaa-watchdog-oversight/
> 
> 60 Flydubai, Emirates pilots tell RT of fatigue, intimidation, misuse of authority (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> I understand their could be doubt when one, or two pilots make these claims, but when 60 pilots, and counting contact RT with the same claim this is starting to turn into a pattern.
> 
> I have a feeling these pilots are contacting RT while out of the UAE to protect their identity, and to cover their communication tracks.
> 
> I'm interested to see what comes out of this report/investigation.


EK cares too much about their reputation, so they will try their best to cover this up, or they may meet some of the pilots' demands and improve working conditions.


----------



## AltinD

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.pprune.org/middle-east/576602-pilots-fatigue-investigation-4.html
> 
> Just read through the PPRuNe Pilots' fatigue investigation section EmiratesA380. Wow this gave me a total inside of view what's happening behind the scenes.
> 
> Do you really think the Russians could file a criminal case here, and expose everything?


Well, they certainly don't want their Air Traffic Control personnel to be implicated as responsible in any way.


----------



## killerk

*Dubai's crown prince has approved a new airport fee...*

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — Dubai's crown prince has approved a new airport fee for all passengers leaving this long-haul air travel hub to pay for improvements and expansions.

Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum announced the new fees on Wednesday.

He says every passenger leaving Dubai, including most transiting through the Mideast city-state, will pay a 35-dirham ($9.50) service fee for flights leaving after June 30 that have been booked starting March 1....

Copyright 2016 The Associated Press. 

Source: http://www.usnews.com/news/business...nce-approves-new-airport-fee-for-improvements


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Ughh, I guess AED35 isn't too bad. I'm surprised they didn't introduce this tax earlier, especially considering how much they spend on airport infrastructure.


----------



## luv2bebrown

I would rather have them raise tobacco taxes first.


----------



## UAE Investor

Always trying to fleece visitors!


----------



## OrduGiresun

Emirates flying from Dubai to Istanbul Sabiha Gökcen with Boeing B777 instead of Airbus A330. They are increasing the capacity.

Emirates B777-300ER at Sabiha Gökcen Airport in Istanbul


----------



## billding

EK will begin using a 773ER to Kabul from 1st Decemberr, making them first 777 operator to the country.

airlineroute.net


----------



## killerk

Sharjah Airport has also announced the AED 35 per person fee..... Only Abu Dhabi is left to announce theirs and I presume they will wait till the new terminal starts operating (or maybe not)!!


----------



## AltinD

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Ughh, I guess AED35 isn't too bad. I'm surprised they didn't introduce this tax earlier, especially considering how much they spend on airport infrastructure.


They already introduced a similar tax (I think it was 9 or 10 AED) many years back.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates orders two additional A380 aircraft*



> Dubai: Emirates on Wednesday announced it has placed an order with manufacturer Airbus for an additional two new A380 aircraft, to be delivered in the 4th quarter of 2017.
> 
> Emirates already operates the world’s largest fleet of Airbus A380s, with 75 in service and a further 65 on firm order. The additional two aircraft, to be powered by Rolls Royce Trent 900 engines will take Emirates’ total A380 order book to 142.
> 
> Sir Tim Clark, President Emirates Airline, said: “From now until the end of 2017, Emirates will retire 30 older aircraft from our fleet. At the same time, to meet our growth expectations, we will receive delivery of 24 new Boeing 777, and 33 new A380 aircraft including these two additional A380 aircraft just ordered. This is in line with our strategy to operate a modern and efficient fleet and offer the best possible experience for our customers.”
> 
> He added: “We’ve always been open about how the A380 has been a big success for Emirates. It’s a boon for our operations to slot constrained airports and we get a lot of positive feedback from our customers.
> 
> "In fact, demand from customers for our A380 product is growing, as we expand our A380 network and more travellers have had the opportunity to experience it first-hand.”
> 
> 
> Emirates orders two additional A380 aircraft
> Emirates already operates the world’s largest fleet of Airbus A380s, with 75 in service and a further 65 on firm order
> Published: 11:53 April 13, 2016
> Staff Report
> Add to My Gulf NewsSHARERssShare on facebookShare on twitterAdd on google plusSend Email to FriendAddthis
> 0
> Dubai: Emirates on Wednesday announced it has placed an order with manufacturer Airbus for an additional two new A380 aircraft, to be delivered in the 4th quarter of 2017.
> 
> Emirates already operates the world’s largest fleet of Airbus A380s, with 75 in service and a further 65 on firm order. The additional two aircraft, to be powered by Rolls Royce Trent 900 engines will take Emirates’ total A380 order book to 142.
> 
> Sir Tim Clark, President Emirates Airline, said: “From now until the end of 2017, Emirates will retire 30 older aircraft from our fleet. At the same time, to meet our growth expectations, we will receive delivery of 24 new Boeing 777, and 33 new A380 aircraft including these two additional A380 aircraft just ordered. This is in line with our strategy to operate a modern and efficient fleet and offer the best possible experience for our customers.”
> 
> He added: “We’ve always been open about how the A380 has been a big success for Emirates. It’s a boon for our operations to slot constrained airports and we get a lot of positive feedback from our customers.
> 
> "In fact, demand from customers for our A380 product is growing, as we expand our A380 network and more travellers have had the opportunity to experience it first-hand.”
> 
> 
> The two new aircraft will be in two-class configuration and feature Emirates’ industry-leading products including, the iconic Onboard Lounge where Business Class passengers can socialise at 40,000 feet, Emirates’ award-winning inflight entertainment ice with over 2,500 channels and free Wi-Fi.
> 
> New 380 routes
> Prague, Taipei and Vienna will soon become destinations on the Emirates route network served by Emirates A380s, after which the airline will have 42 destinations across the globe served by its flagship A380 aircraft.
> 
> Airbus estimates that Emirates’ A380 orders support the employment of 41,000 direct, indirect and induced jobs in Europe.
> 
> About 70% of these jobs are split equally between France and Germany, with the UK having 17% and the remaining 5,000 jobs in Spain.
> 
> These are high-skilled jobs and impact a high-value supply chain, creating a significant multiplier effect in the countries where Airbus has aircraft production facilities.


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-orders-two-additional-a380-aircraft-1.1710242


----------



## Emarati2009

*Dubai airport named 'Best Airport in Middle East'*



> Dubai International Airport was named Best Airport in the Middle East at the Business Traveller Middle East Awards 2016 held at the Versace Palazzo in Dubai yesterday (April 24).
> 
> The Best Airport in the Middle East category of the awards recognises the range and quality of services including check-in, transport connection and accessibility, security checks, luggage and customs as well as availability of meeting rooms, food and beverage and retail offerings.
> 
> “Dubai Airports continues to invest in state of the art facilities and services to elevate customer experience across our airports and provide passengers world class options for dining, shopping and relaxing. The recently opened $1.2 billion Concourse D is a shining example of our renewed focus on service quality and a customer-centric approach and this award is a timely validation of our efforts,” said Anita Mehra, senior vice president, communications and reputation at Dubai Airports.
> 
> Held in Dubai, the awards are adjudged based on the feedback from frequent flyers and Business Traveller readers, many of whom regularly fly through Dubai International.
> 
> Concourse D features nine lounges, plenty of seating spaces, a wide range of food and beverage options including some world renowned names, such as The Kitchen by celebrity chef Wolfgang Puck, Pret a Manger, and Camden Food Company among others. The facility also offers 8,400-sq-m of walkthrough shopping area that merges with an open boarding gate system, and wellbeing concepts such as SnoozeCubes and Be Relax for the comfort of passengers.


http://tradearabia.com/news/TTN_305634.html


----------



## Emarati2009

*Flydubai introduces inflight WiFi and Live TV... click for rates*



> Dubai-based flydubai today announced its latest onboard services, offering passengers WiFi connectivity, live television streaming and a new seatback inflight entertainment interface.
> 
> Ghaith Al Ghaith, Chief Executive Officer of flydubai, said: “Flydubai has been committed to investing in product innovations and technologies that enhance the travel experience for our passengers from day one. We want to offer customers more choice, a greater experience and affordable access to the technologies we are all coming to expect in the air, just as we do on the ground. Adding WiFi connectivity, live television along with our enhanced ground-breaking inflight entertainment system will allow us to continue to deliver that personalised flying experience our customers expect and appreciate.”
> 
> From April 24, 2016 WiFi connectivity and Live TV are available through the Inflight portal for the first time on selected flights as flydubai continues to roll out the service across the rest of its fleet.
> 
> The wireless satellite-based network will allow passengers to buy a package from as low as $4 to get connected during a flight using their personal devices and from $8 to tune in to catch up with the news on BBC World News, Al Jazeera or Al Arabiya, enjoy Arabic shows on MBC1 or fascinating documentaries on Discovery.
> 
> IFE in numbers:
> 
> Passengers can purchase a package to access all the content on the IFE for Dh35. Passengers travelling in Business Class can access all of IFE content free of charge.
> 
> Total # of hours of entertainment (Movies / TV / Audio)
> 
> 
> 2139
> 
> Total # of movies on board
> 
> 
> 292
> 
> Total # of Hollywood movies on board
> 
> 
> 218
> 
> Total # of children’s movies on board
> 
> 
> 56
> 
> Total # of Arabic movies on board
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> Total # of World Cinema movies on board
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> Total # of Bollywood movies on board
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> Total # of Russian movies on board
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> Airtime Inflight:
> 
> Passengers have a choice of purchasing one of four packages from as low as $4:
> 
> WiFi all-flight pass $10
> WiFi 30-minute pass (on flights over 2 hours only) $4
> Live TV $8
> Messaging (access to WhatsApp, iMessage and Viber only) $2
> Premium package: Live TV & WiFi bundle $15
> 
> 
> 
> Live Television:
> 
> Passengers can tune in to watch streaming of five different channels live for $8:
> BBC World News – English
> Al Jazeera News Channel – English
> Al Arabiya News Channel – Arabic
> MBC 1- Arabic
> Discovery Channel English
> 
> Passengers travelling in Business Class can access all five Live TV channels free of charge.


http://www.emirates247.com/business...d-live-tv-click-for-rates-2016-04-26-1.628436


----------



## billding

Thai going 787 to DXB from May, also being speculated they may drop the route if it dosent work out with this aircraft.


----------



## noir-dresses

How does Etihad have a year on year profit of 103 million USD when Air Berlin which they have a big stake in lost 400 plus million USD???

That doesn't make sense whatsoever.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> Thai going 787 to DXB from May, also being speculated they may drop the route if it dosent work out with this aircraft.


I'm surprised they have survived this long considering EK has 7x daily flights to BKK. EK is hurting every other airline. Perhaps its time they makes fares ex-DXB much higher to help other airlines compete.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> How does Etihad have a year on year profit of 103 million USD when Air Berlin which they have a big stake in lost 400 plus million USD???
> 
> That doesn't make sense whatsoever.


I think their financial results are only for Etihad, not including their stakes and investments. EY and QR barely make money even with the oil price so low.


----------



## patel2897

*What a Welcome ! Etihad Airways Airbus A380 arrives at Terminal 2 in Mumbai, India* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## billding

Air Canada will go 773ER to DXB from winter.


----------



## noir-dresses

billding said:


> Air Canada will go 773ER to DXB from winter.


AC are proving them selves there is capacity to DXB.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Great news! I'll be trying their flight from DXB next month. 

I'm hoping the government of Canada finally changes the bilateral this year. There is clearly demand for more seats.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates Group 2015/6 2.2 billion USD profit. Good job EK.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates Group 2015/6 2.2 billion USD profit. Good job EK.


Good results. I'm a bit disappointed that they only carried 51.9m passengers though. Was expecting at least 53m, but the average load factor has fallen this year to 76.5%.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates airline reports highest ever profit of Dh7.1 billion*



> Emirates Group profit increase by 50 per cent to Dh8.2 billion and revenues at Dh93 billion
> Emirates, Dubai's flagship airline, on Wednesday reported the highest ever annual profit of Dh7.1 billion ($1.9 billion).
> 
> The group declared a dividend of Dh2.5 billion for the financial year to March 31, 2016, Shaikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Emirates airline and Chief Executive of the Emirates Group, told a news conference.
> 
> The Emirates Group's profit jumped by 50 per cent to Dh8.2 billion and revenues at Dh93 billion ($25.3 billion), an decrease of 3 per cent over last year's results said Shaikh Ahmed, who is also president of the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority.
> 
> The group - comprising the world's fastest growing carrier Emirates airline, SkyCargo and airport handling company dnata - said it ended 2016 on a strong note despite the many global and operational challenges.
> 
> Shaikh Ahmed, who is also president of the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, said lower oil prices had saved the airline around Dh9 billion during the financial year.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/emirates-airline-reported-highest-ever-profit-of-dh71-billion


----------



## luv2bebrown

EK Revenue down 3-4%? 
If Dubai's gdp is around $95 billion, that's just under 1% of its GDP.

Even in the peak of the recession revenue didn't drop.

Profit up = good for the airline
Revenue down = bad for the economy


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> EK Revenue down 3-4%?
> If Dubai's gdp is around $95 billion, that's just under 1% of its GDP.
> 
> Even in the peak of the recession revenue didn't drop.
> 
> Profit up = good for the airline
> Revenue down = bad for the economy


But the oil price is down so tickets are cheaper. Revenue being down is something all airlines are reporting these days.


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> But the oil price is down so tickets are cheaper. Revenue being down is something all airlines are reporting these days.


Well according to the below article, yield (not total fare) fell by 10% as a result of generally lower fares. So lower fares can't really account for such a drastic drop in revenue because the fare differential is not that huge. If EK was achieving between 7-15% revenue growth per year, a 4% drop is has to be caused by larger factors than such a relatively small fare drop.

Tim Clark already talked about the strong dollar causing large revenue losses (understandable), but in this article he specifically mentioned lower demand from the oil sector - which is what I find worrisome:

*"Emirates, though, has been hit harder than most by a decline in travel demand from the “very high-yielding” oil sector, he said, presenting the “paradox” of margins being hurt even as fuel expenses decline."*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...line-reveals-challenges-to-mega-carrier-model


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> Well according to the below article, yield (not total fare) fell by 10% as a result of generally lower fares. So lower fares can't really account for such a drastic drop in revenue because the fare differential is not that huge. If EK was achieving between 7-15% revenue growth per year, a 4% drop is has to be caused by larger factors than such a relatively small fare drop.
> 
> Tim Clark already talked about the strong dollar causing large revenue losses (understandable), but in this article he specifically mentioned lower demand from the oil sector - which is what I find worrisome:
> 
> *"Emirates, though, has been hit harder than most by a decline in travel demand from the “very high-yielding” oil sector, he said, presenting the “paradox” of margins being hurt even as fuel expenses decline."*
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...line-reveals-challenges-to-mega-carrier-model


What a strange phenomenon, the airline makes a record profit, but revenue is down due to the lack of high end customers. This could of turned ugly if the price of oil was just a bit higher like 40-50 USD a barrel. 

Now does this tell us something on the over all state of the Dubai economy?


----------



## UAE Investor

New 380,s have no first class seats anymore on there latest 380,s...flights from manc chester!


----------



## killerk

I found this interesting:

"The CAA figures show that in 2000 almost 800,000 passengers were flying between London Heathrow and Abu Dhabi, Bahrain, Doha and Muscat. Last year that number had grown to almost 2.4 million, an average annual rise of 13.1 percent, many of which were simply transferring to other destinations.

Over that period the growing importance of Abu Dhabi and Doha as connecting points is clear to see. Back in 2000 passenger flows from London Heathrow, then the world’s largest international gateway, was pretty balanced across the four markets with Abu Dhabi holding a 22.6 percent share, Bahrain a 27.6 percent share, Doha a 26.9 percent share and Muscat 22.9 percent. 

Moving forward 15 years and with Dubai International Airport, now the world’s largest international airport, due to the rise of Emirates Airline, the impact of hub carriers Etihad Airways and Qatar Airways at Abu Dhabi and Doha have radically changed the flows. Last year Doha and Abu Dhabi had grown their share among these destinations to/from London Heathrow to 45.2 percent and 35.3 percent, respectively. In the process Bahrain’s share had slipped to just 11.9 percent and Muscat to just 7.6 percent.

Interestingly, when you compare 2000 and 2015 data, passenger numbers between London Heathrow and Muscat have fallen 2.1 percent. Traffic from the UK hub to/from Bahrain increased 28.6 percent following growth in the 2000s, before a subsequent decline through the 2010s. Meanwhile, over the same period traffic between London Heathrow and Abu Dhabi and London Heathrow and Doha more than quadrupled, up 364.5 percent and 398.5 percent, respectively."

Source: http://www.routesonline.com/news/29/breaking-news/266987/british-airways-enhances-its-gulf-drive/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> What a strange phenomenon, the airline makes a record profit, but revenue is down due to the lack of high end customers. This could of turned ugly if the price of oil was just a bit higher like 40-50 USD a barrel.
> 
> Now does this tell us something on the over all state of the Dubai economy?


Its very interesting because I always thought EK was largely unaffected by local UAE economy and even the economies of the rest of the Gulf.


----------



## killerk

All the oil services companies moved to Dubai before the great recession of 2009....Now they are all wondering why they are there!! Besides that their premium passenger yield from Europe and North America's oil and gas industry (which was a significant number) has dropped....Houston's service is going to be downgraded back to a 777 from the A380 soon...


----------



## billding

Etihad Cargo added a few freighter only routes in winter

San Juan de Puerto Rico
East Midlands
Douala

Also resumed Zhengzhou.


----------



## billding

Swaziland's Swazi Airways is planning on flying to DXB in the future.


----------



## SA BOY

ha ha ha its not april 1st is it?


----------



## icemannapoli

noir-dresses said:


> What a strange phenomenon, the airline makes a record profit, but revenue is down due to the lack of high end customers. This could of turned ugly if the price of oil was just a bit higher like 40-50 USD a barrel.
> 
> Now does this tell us something on the over all state of the Dubai economy?


IMO I don't see anything really bad in it.
Generally when oil price goes down, it always bring the airlines to reduce the ticket fares transferring part of the savings to their customers. If you don't do this, you simply go out of the market because your competitors will do it definitively.
And if you see the total number of passengers increased....this tells exactly what I said: lower oil price ====> big savings for airlines ====> reduction of ticket fares ====> less revenues, bigger profits.


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Its very interesting because I always thought EK was largely unaffected by local UAE economy and even the economies of the rest of the Gulf.


Well here is my view:

UAE is by far EK's biggest market. And fares ex-UAE are extremely high. People in the UAE only fly Emirates because of its brand power.

On the other hand, transit passengers fly EK generally because the offerings are cheaper than European or other alliance carriers.

If the UAE economy falters and local demand dries up, passengers will no longer be willing to pay EK's high fares and thereby "subsidize" the low fares paid by transit passengers.

Just a theory.


----------



## noir-dresses

After Africa, and South America the Middle East is EK's smallest market.

They are much more reliant on the European, Asia/Australia, and North American market.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

luv2bebrown said:


> Well here is my view:
> 
> UAE is by far EK's biggest market. And fares ex-UAE are extremely high. People in the UAE only fly Emirates because of its brand power.
> 
> On the other hand, transit passengers fly EK generally because the offerings are cheaper than European or other alliance carriers.
> 
> If the UAE economy falters and local demand dries up, passengers will no longer be willing to pay EK's high fares and thereby "subsidize" the low fares paid by transit passengers.
> 
> Just a theory.


I'm not really sure. According to CAPA, 80% of EK's traffic are transit passengers, which means just 20% come from the UAE. Even back in 2008 - 2010 when Dubai was in trouble, EK was largely unaffected, and they only complained about the high oil price in annual reports. 

Also, EK is not always the cheapest. Their pricing is usually higher than many other airlines in markets where they are established and have already eliminated the competition i.e Australia. 

I think EK just charges high fares ex DXB just because they can. EY does the same and even QR at their hubs. All airlines charge high prices for direct flights especially from their home market.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> After Africa, and South America the Middle East is EK's smallest market.
> 
> They are much more reliant on the European, Asia/Australia, and North American market.












Yeah, I think the Gulf accounts for just 6-7% of EK's revenue, however that's not surprising considering the flights are EK's cheapest.


----------



## smussuw

How come for us EK is usually the most expensive :hammer:


----------



## noir-dresses

smussuw said:


> How come for us EK is usually the most expensive :hammer:


Because EK, and every other airline will discount prices to poach customers in other markets. 

Your best choice for a better price out of Dubai is with a foreign airline.


----------



## luv2bebrown

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I'm not really sure. According to CAPA, 80% of EK's traffic are transit passengers, which means just 20% come from the UAE. Even back in 2008 - 2010 when Dubai was in trouble, EK was largely unaffected, and they only complained about the high oil price in annual reports.
> 
> Also, EK is not always the cheapest. Their pricing is usually higher than many other airlines in markets where they are established and have already eliminated the competition i.e Australia.
> 
> I think EK just charges high fares ex DXB just because they can. EY does the same and even QR at their hubs. All airlines charge high prices for direct flights especially from their home market.


I was working at EK during the recession and it was hugely affected. Revenue stayed flat despite capacity growth. They only made a small profit because they cut costs by 20% in a single year.

UAE as 20% of EK's global market sounds about right. That means the UAE could account for perhaps 25-30% of total revenue. If ex-Dxb fares fell even 20%, that could perhaps wipe out company profit. In such a scenario, the airline would be forced to raise transit fares - which could hurt its competitiveness and cause it to lose out to carriers like Qatar.

I know the GCC airlines are some of the cheapest options out of N. America. I didn't know their fares were higher in Australia. Doesn't that create room for carriers like Singapore to regain market share in that region?


----------



## luv2bebrown

noir-dresses said:


> Because EK, and every other airline will discount prices to poach customers in other markets.
> 
> Your best choice for a better price out of Dubai is with a foreign airline.


And people in Dubai love to travel Emirates and post instagram pictures of their EK first class boarding passes :lol:


----------



## killerk

British Airways sees opportunity in the Gulf and are upgrading 4 one stop routes to non-stop services.....They have also been offering competitive fares lately. I guess they see the volume of passengers the Gulf airline carry and see the immense potential that exists between the GCC and London...

On the contrary, Lufthansa has been going the other way....I still don't see comparable fares (excluding Frankfurt). They are still the highest and they keep talking about closing many routes!! Sad they are giving up without a fight!!


----------



## noir-dresses

EK received it's 78th A380 today registration number A6-EOZ.


----------



## billding

It seems EY cargo have ended their round the world service, none of the destinations are listed in their latest schedule, they were doing Anchorage, Miami, Quito, Campinas and Aguadilla as part of it.

Also gone are several other freighter only routes that were served separately, East Midlands, Sofia, Houston, Huntsville, Chittagong, Brazzaville, Bagram, Djibouti, Nouakchott, Dakar and Dubai-DWC.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> British Airways sees opportunity in the Gulf and are upgrading 4 one stop routes to non-stop services.....They have also been offering competitive fares lately. I guess they see the volume of passengers the Gulf airline carry and see the immense potential that exists between the GCC and London...
> 
> On the contrary, Lufthansa has been going the other way....I still don't see comparable fares (excluding Frankfurt). They are still the highest and they keep talking about closing many routes!! Sad they are giving up without a fight!!


Yes, its surprising BA is able to compete against the multiple services by the ME3. At DXB, BA some days operates up to 4 services daily in the peak months along with EK's five A380's (soon 6), and Virgin and Brunei's daily service.

Lufthansa has many problems. Their costs are so high and they seem to give up so easily rather than compete.


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates named World’s Best Airline at Skytrax World Airline Awards 2016*




























Scores a hat trick with World’s Best Inflight Entertainment and Best Airline in the Middle East awards

Tuesday, July 12, 2016 — DUBAI, U.A.E., 12 July 2016 – Emirates was today named the World’s Best Airline 2016 at the prestigious Skytrax World Airline Awards 2016, in addition to scooping up the awards for World’s Best Inflight Entertainment for a record 12th consecutive year, and Best Airline in the Middle East. 

Based on the results of the largest airline passenger satisfaction survey in the industry, the World’s Best Airline Awards are considered a global benchmark of airline excellence. This year’s Skytrax awards were based on a total of 19.2 million completed surveys covering 280 airlines, by customers hailing from more than 104 countries. The Skytrax survey measures quality standards across 41 key performance indicators of front-line products and services in the airline industry.

This is the fourth time Emirates has won the top accolade since the airline awards were introduced 15 years ago; the airline won the first ever Skytrax World’s Best Airline in 2001, again in 2002 and in 2013. In total, Emirates has won a total of 20 Skytrax World Airline Awards since 2001.

Sir Tim Clark, President Emirates Airline, said: “We are honoured to be recognised by the prestigious Skytrax awards. Emirates has always put our customers at the heart of what we do, and we work hard to deliver the very best experience possible to our customers at every touchpoint, every day, all around the world. We constantly invest in our product and services, both on the ground and in the air. We listen carefully to our customers, and then relentlessly challenge ourselves to deliver and exceed expectations. The fact that these awards are based on the direct feedback from passengers is gratifying and wonderful recognition for all of the hard work that’s gone into creating the Emirates experience.”

Commenting on the Award, Edward Plaisted, CEO of Skytrax said: "This fourth World's Best Airline title for Emirates is a fantastic achievement and true testament to the airline’s popularity. To satisfy customers from such a wide and diverse passenger base is not an easy task, but Emirates continues to gain superlative feedback from customers for its product and service offering from the front to the back of the aircraft. The IFE that Emirates provides is a continued focal point for passenger praise and it is important to note that customers were not only impressed with the programming but also the superior hardware standards, particularly for the A380 fleet."

Emirates is the world’s largest international airline, with an extensive network that has grown to offer its customers a choice of 154 destinations in 81 countries across six continents, with convenient connections through its hub in Dubai. The airline operates one of the world’s youngest modern wide-body fleets. These aircraft are not only more efficient to operate, but are also more comfortable for passengers to fly in – enabling Emirates to install and offer the latest onboard products.

Over the past 12 months, Emirates has rolled out a number of new product and service investments, including the unveiling of a new 777-300ER Business Class seat; expanding its global Emirates Lounge network to 39 with the opening of new facilities in Cape Town; launching new children’s toys and activity kits both on board and in the lounges and new amenity kit bags for First and Business Class travellers, investing over US$140 million in its wine programme for all cabin classes in 2015 alone, and much more.

On most of Emirates’ fleet, including all of its A380 aircraft, passengers in all classes can enjoy unprecedented Wi-Fi connectivity. On average, over a quarter of all passengers use the internet during their flight. This figure increases to half on flights over 12 hours. 

Emirates’ unbeaten 12-year run as winner of the World’s Best Inflight Entertainment award, is thanks to its industry-leading ice entertainment system, which currently boasts an incredible 2,689 different channels for passengers to choose from – including over 90 dedicated children’s channels. Ranging from the latest blockbuster movies, award-winning television box sets, comedy series, live TV, music and computer games, ice is constantly expanding to offer even greater choice. Since winning the Skytrax award a year ago, ice has seen:

35% more TV channels introduced
20% more TV Box Sets introduced
35% more audio channels introduced
An enhanced selection of content for hearing and visually impaired customers with Audio Description and Closed Captions
Content offered in 37 languages
The airline has also expanded Live TV across its fleet including Live TV Sports Channels featuring high-profile sporting events, including this year’s Rio Olympics.

http://www.emirates.com/media-centr...-airline-at-skytrax-world-airline-awards-2016


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Skytrax is a joke. I love EK but anybody that has flown them knows they are not the best. They are certainly a top airline but there are other airlines that are much better like SQ, CX, and even EY and QR.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

EK Reductions:

1 October FCO from 3 to 2 daily
1 August LED from 7 to 5xw
1 August SAW canceled
1 September LIS from 7 to 5xw

Also LAX will operate seasonally with a B77W instead of A380, BKK reduced back to 6x daily from 7, and GIG-EZE down gauged to B77L from B77W. 

Lots of reductions which is not something EK has done in the past few years. Looks like EK might be having trouble this year or there is a pilot shortage.


----------



## noir-dresses

This could also be over capacity in the region. I've been getting a lot of adverts lately from Qatar, and Emirates with cut throat prices.


----------



## billding

Flydubai starting Bangkok from 29th November nonstop daily service, their first station in Southeast Asia, should have been Yangon in my opinion instead of Emirates launching it, shorter route too.


----------



## killerk

^^ From DXB or DWC?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> This could also be over capacity in the region. I've been getting a lot of adverts lately from Qatar, and Emirates with cut throat prices.


Even TK is competing for the same passengers. And with the recent events in IST, I imagine TK will drop fares even more to fill up planes.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I just read that EK is on a hiring freeze for the next few months (except pilots). And they also recently hired Christoph Mueller who was the former CEO of Malaysia Airlines, and known for turning around troubled airlines, so clearly something is wrong.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I just read that EK is on a hiring freeze for the next few months (except pilots). And they also recently hired Christoph Mueller who was the former CEO of Malaysia Airlines, and known for turning around troubled airlines, so clearly something is wrong.


Interesting news to hire the industry’s best crisis CEO. He's going to be chief transformation officer at EK.

I'm still trying to figure out is he coming to EK because of a crisis, or did they hire him as a future TC replacement?

This could be the begging of future bad news, or EK have something up their sleeve to take the airline to the next level.

What do you think EmiratesA380?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Interesting news to hire the industry’s best crisis CEO. He's going to be chief transformation officer at EK.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out is he coming to EK because of a crisis, or did they hire him as a future TC replacement?
> 
> This could be the begging of future bad news, or EK have something up their sleeve to take the airline to the next level.
> 
> What do you think EmiratesA380?


It really could be one of those reasons or even both. Although I always thought Thierry Antinori (COO) would take Tim Clark's position. TA was even offered the Air France-KLM CEO job recently but he declined. 

I honestly think EK might be in a little trouble. As profitable as EK is, it would be no where without the billions spent on airport infrastructure by the government, and it also gets many other perks like land for employee accommodation etc. Without these, EK might not even be profitable if it had to pay for those by itself. Perhaps the government of Dubai is trying to make EK more profitable and are trying to lower costs more.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

TheUnfetteredMan said:


> Is there any public insight into their books, or is it totally unknown?


What do you mean?


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> It really could be one of those reasons or even both. Although I always thought Thierry Antinori (COO) would take Tim Clark's position. TA was even offered the Air France-KLM CEO job recently but he declined.
> 
> I honestly think EK might be in a little trouble. As profitable as EK is, it would be no where without the billions spent on airport infrastructure by the government, and it also gets many other perks like land for employee accommodation etc. Without these, EK might not even be profitable if it had to pay for those by itself. Perhaps the government of Dubai is trying to make EK more profitable and are trying to lower costs more.


Notice we haven't heard of any new routes as of late that we are accustomed to seeing with their previous expansion.

The pilot problem was around for a while, but I think the FlyDubai incident was the straw that broke the camels back.

Maybe expansion is no longer out stripping yields?

Load factors, and revenue are going down, competition is getting stronger, and Europe could be slowing down. The U.S. is also about to release their verdict on subsidies. 

Could EK of put them selves in a position where they have ordered to much metal, and no where profitable to flew them?


----------



## Slimbo

It's worth having a read of the Middle East forum on PPRUNE. Full of disgruntled Emirates pilots discussing the mess behind the scenes. Obviously, you need to take a lot of it with a pinch of salt, but Emirates does seem to be in a bit of trouble.


----------



## noir-dresses

Slimbo said:


> It's worth having a read of the Middle East forum on PPRUNE. Full of disgruntled Emirates pilots discussing the mess behind the scenes. Obviously, you need to take a lot of it with a pinch of salt, but Emirates does seem to be in a bit of trouble.


Read through that a while back, and yes it's not good behind the scenes. 

First I would like to stress how important it is for a country to have a home grown work force, and not be reliant on a transient work force. They just don't seem to be able to get the locals all employed, and actually working. Even Turkish Airlines have a domestic work force. How hard can it really be to fly your own aircraft?

Second from what I've read through in PPNUNE the pilots have had enough of the shenanigans because almost every other option leaving is better than staying. The money abroad is just as good if not better, the working hours are not as hectic, more rest time, pension plans are better, etc, etc.

They are not just having problems with pilots leaving, but they are having problems hiring new pilots as well because they are in the know of the working conditions. It was easy to hire pilots before, but now there's a serious pilot shortage, and they have plenty of options out there.


----------



## billding

killerk said:


> ^^ From DXB or DWC?


DXB, with this development they can also launch Chiang Mai which is shorter distance and could challenge Qatar Airways there.


----------



## billding

EK will stop flying to Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen Airport from 3rd August.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Notice we haven't heard of any new routes as of late that we are accustomed to seeing with their previous expansion.
> 
> The pilot problem was around for a while, but I think the FlyDubai incident was the straw that broke the camels back.
> 
> Maybe expansion is no longer out stripping yields?
> 
> Load factors, and revenue are going down, competition is getting stronger, and Europe could be slowing down. The U.S. is also about to release their verdict on subsidies.
> 
> Could EK of put them selves in a position where they have ordered to much metal, and no where profitable to flew them?


Well I don't think the situation is that bad, otherwise EK would have cancelled orders. However they are working on a brand new order, so things are certainly not that bad (yet). 

The unrest in Turkey should make passengers choose the ME3 over TK, so that should make up for the other problems EK is facing this year. 



Slimbo said:


> It's worth having a read of the Middle East forum on PPRUNE. Full of disgruntled Emirates pilots discussing the mess behind the scenes. Obviously, you need to take a lot of it with a pinch of salt, but Emirates does seem to be in a bit of trouble.


I've read that forum multiple times, but many of those pilots don't know anything about the airline and make up false facts. They just like to complain and talk about other job opportunities. Some of them do leave but the vast majority of them remain with EK. 
Sometimes it's funny reading posts there. Some of the pilots believe EK is sinking ship that will turn into another Gulf Air, and the airline is making huge losses. 



noir-dresses said:


> Read through that a while back, and yes it's not good behind the scenes.
> 
> First I would like to stress how important it is for a country to have a home grown work force, and not be reliant on a transient work force. They just don't seem to be able to get the locals all employed, and actually working. Even Turkish Airlines have a domestic work force. How hard can it really be to fly your own aircraft?
> 
> Second from what I've read through in PPNUNE the pilots have had enough of the shenanigans because almost every other option leaving is better than staying. The money abroad is just as good if not better, the working hours are not as hectic, more rest time, pension plans are better, etc, etc.
> 
> They are not just having problems with pilots leaving, but they are having problems hiring new pilots as well because they are in the know of the working conditions. It was easy to hire pilots before, but now there's a serious pilot shortage, and they have plenty of options out there.


EK can never rely on locals alone, and if it did, the airline would have many problems. I'm not saying locals aren't good workers, but they lack motivation, aren't that productive (especially when working for the government), and get paid much more than an expatriate. 

As for the other options for pilots, yes they do have job opportunities with other airlines, but many of the jobs don't offer the same benefits that EK does. For example, QR pays it's pilots more than EK, but living in Doha is much less interesting than living in Dubai. The Chinese airlines pay highly, but again, living in China is difficult, and most would be skeptical of accepting a job with a Chinese airline.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

TheUnfetteredMan said:


> I mean, do they actually make money, or have their losses been covered by govt subsidies and gifts and ect.


This question get's asked a lot. Nobody actually knows if EK is indeed profitable, however, given the fact that the Government of Dubai has very little money, it's very unlikely that EK is subsidized. Having said that, EK still gets many benefits from the government like low airport landings fees, brand new exclusive terminals etc. 

QR and EY on the other hand are a different story. It could not be more clear that those two are subsidized. Just look at EY - they have pumped almost a billion dollars to keep Air Berlin afloat. That airline would have gone out of business years ago, but EY keeps giving them more money. An airline with profits in mind would never do that.


----------



## billding

billding said:


> EK will begin using a 773ER to Kabul from 1st Decemberr, making them first 777 operator to the country.
> 
> airlineroute.net


Will begin from 1st August.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Emirates Operation Changes from August 2016


Seasonal service reductions:
Dubai – Jakarta 01OCT16 – 30NOV16 Reduce from 3 to 2 daily, EK368/369 cancelled 
Dubai – Luanda 03AUG16 – 30NOV16 Reduce from 7 to 5 weekly, Day 37 cancelled
Dubai – Oslo 01SEP16 – 29OCT16 Reduce from 7 to 5 weekly. Day 2 service cancelled, Day 5 closed for reservation
Dubai – St. Petersburg 02AUG16 – 31DEC16 Reduce from 7 to 5 weekly, Day 2 cancelled, Day 6 closed for reservation

Permanent service reductions:
Dubai – Bangkok eff 01AUG16 Reduce from 7 to 6 daily, EK350/351 cancelled
Dubai – Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen eff 03AUG16 4 weekly service closed for reservation
Dubai – Lisbon eff 01SEP16 Reduce from 2 to 1 daily, EK193/194 cancelled
Dubai – Rome eff 01OCT16 Reduce from 3 to 2 daily, EK099/100 cancelled 

Following service will see A340-300 replacement aircraft starting Aug/Sep 2016, instead of Nov/Dec 2016: 
Dubai – Beirut EK955/956 with A340 operating until 31JUL16/01AUG16
Dubai – Kabul A340 operating until 31JUL16, replaced by 777-300ER from 01AUG16
Dubai – Khartoum A340 operating until 31AUG16, replaced by 777-300ER from 01SEP16

The A340 will continue to operate on a number of regional service in Sep/Oct 2016, based on current listing.

Other Aircraft changes:
Dubai – Bangkok eff 01JAN17 EK370/371 operates with 2-class A380, replacing 2-class 777-300ER (Overall 5 daily A380 and 1 daily 777-300ER)
Dubai – Budapest eff 01FEB17 2-class 777-300ER replaces 3-class -300 (Aircraft change was previously reported)
Dubai – Dublin eff 01JAN17 EK163/164 operates with 2-class 777-300ER, replacing 3-class (Recent adjustment not reported previously)
Dubai – Los Angeles 01OCT16 – 30NOV16 EK217/218 777-300ER replaces A380, daily (Overall 1 daily each 777-300ER and A380)
Dubai – Moscow Domodedovo eff 01OCT16 Planned A380 service resumption on EK131/132 begins, instead of 01DEC16
Dubai – Orlando eff 01SEP16 777-300ER replaces -200LR, daily
Dubai – Rio de Janeiro – Buenos Aires Ezeiza eff 01SEP16 777-200LR replaces -300ER, daily
Dubai – Rome eff 01SEP16 EK095/096 operates with 3-class A380, replaces 777-300ER


----------



## Emarati2009

An Emirates #Airbus #A380-800 gets a water cannon welcome at O'Hare










Brian Cassella


----------



## noir-dresses

EK really need some fleet flexibility with some smaller aircraft due to the worlds slowdown in international travel.


----------



## Emarati2009

Etihad new First & Business Class Lounge Los Angeles has just opened at LAX Airport.


----------



## Slimbo

Main story in Saturday's Guardian:


----------



## noir-dresses

Ever since the incident in Russia, and reading what some of the pilots had to say there is no way I'm flying on FlyDubai anymore.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Slimbo said:


> Main story in Saturday's Guardian:


Why the **** is it half-page front page news in the guardian, flydubai doesn't even fly there.

With that said, I would never fly flydubai. Not that I ever planned to, but after all this, no way.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

FlyDubai pilots will always complain. The types of destinations FZ serves doesn't allow for the crew to take long rests and leave the airport. Even the airports or the landing paths at some destinations cannot be guaranteed to be fully secure e.g KHI, KBL, BGW etc . Would the pilots prefer to be tired or risk their lives?
And on top of that, delays at airports (especially at DXB) can cause more fatigue. Nothing FZ can do about it. I highly doubt FZ learnt nothing from FZ981 (and all the bad press about pilot fatigue that resulted from it), and just let the situation get worse...

The only real solution to the problem would be to send and pilot or two on 3hr+ flights, so that they can fly the plane on the way back. But that would be very expensive to do...

I don't think any of you should be worried about flying FZ. EK treats it's pilot's exactly the same way. Will you stop flying EK as well?


----------



## noir-dresses

True you will always find pilot's complaining, but still it doesn't make you feel very confident as a paying customer when the companies employee's flying the aircraft say the working environment is not safe. 

One major thing I learned from reading the employee comments/complaints was how much safer it is to fly on morning flights than any other time of the day. It makes sense that a pilot on a twelve hour rest period who had a good nights sleep will be in tip top shape to fly the aircraft in the morning. It's actually more dangerous to fly with a pilot who had 24 hours rest, and fly's in the afternoon, or at night. Reason being yes the pilot did rest/sleep during the night, but he was awake all day which is natural, then 24 hours into his/her rest time they have to fly when there body/mind is naturally starting to feel tired. Tired pilots over time become fatigued, which lead to an unsafe flying environment. 

I'm sure FlyDubai learned something from the tragedy, and let's hope something like that never happens again.

Regarding EK they are my passion, just like many others on this thread. They were always like the Cinderella story for me.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> True you will always find pilot's complaining, but still it doesn't make you feel very confident as a paying customer when the companies employee's flying the aircraft say the working environment is not safe.
> 
> One major thing I learned from reading the employee comments/complaints was how much safer it is to fly on morning flights than any other time of the day. It makes sense that a pilot on a twelve hour rest period who had a good nights sleep will be in tip top shape to fly the aircraft in the morning. It's actually more dangerous to fly with a pilot who had 24 hours rest, and fly's in the afternoon, or at night. Reason being yes the pilot did rest/sleep during the night, but he was awake all day which is natural, then 24 hours into his/her rest time they have to fly when there body/mind is naturally starting to feel tired. Tired pilots over time become fatigued, which lead to an unsafe flying environment.
> 
> I'm sure FlyDubai learned something from the tragedy, and let's hope something like that never happens again.
> 
> Regarding EK they are my passion, just like many others on this thread. They were always like the Cinderella story for me.


EK pilots have been saying that for years. In fact, after the FZ crash, RT News did an investigation, and there were significantly more complaints coming from EK pilots than FZ ones. 

As for your flight timing advice, I will certainly take that into consideration the next time I fly, but I'm not so sure the same rules can be applied to EK. EK has many ULH flights, and this messes with pilots' sleep patterns significantly. It's just one of the problems with the job, but at the world's largest international airline, more of the pilots experience it than at any other airline. And the amount of jet lag and fatigue faced can take a toll on someone and can take almost a week to recover from. 

From what I've read on pprune, the pilots really dislike flying the ULH (due to the length and fatigue) and short haul flights (I'm guessing because it's more difficult to reach their monthly hours quota, and also because of fatigue).


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> EK pilots have been saying that for years. In fact, after the FZ crash, RT News did an investigation, and there were significantly more complaints coming from EK pilots than FZ ones.
> 
> As for your flight timing advice, I will certainly take that into consideration the next time I fly, but I'm not so sure the same rules can be applied to EK. EK has many ULH flights, and this messes with pilots' sleep patterns significantly. It's just one of the problems with the job, but at the world's largest international airline, more of the pilots experience it than at any other airline. And the amount of jet lag and fatigue faced can take a toll on someone and can take almost a week to recover from.
> 
> From what I've read on pprune, the pilots really dislike flying the ULH (due to the length and fatigue) and short haul flights (I'm guessing because it's more difficult to reach their monthly hours quota, and also because of fatigue).


Yup, and another important factor I also read was pilots saying we have not had enough sleep/rest, and the management replying you had the hours off to sleep so why didn't you. You sometimes just can't force yourself to sleep, i't s a nature accurance, and our bodies rest best during the night. I've been on some long trips flying, and even driving, and I can tell you I've felt like a zombie after some of them. I fully understand now when a pilot says they can't get back to normal, it takes time to recover. Add to that time differences, cabin pressure, recycled cabin air, radiation, airline/hotel food, etc, etc, it's actually not an easy job.


----------



## killerk

^^ If you are from India, especially when you talk to the old folks, the general perception is that it is easier to be a brain surgeon than an air pilot....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Yup, and another important factor I also read was pilots saying we have not had enough sleep/rest, and the management replying you had the hours off to sleep so why didn't you. You sometimes just can't force yourself to sleep, i't s a nature accurance, and our bodies rest best during the night. I've been on some long trips flying, and even driving, and I can tell you I've felt like a zombie after some of them. I fully understand now when a pilot says they can't get back to normal, it takes time to recover. Add to that time differences, cabin pressure, recycled cabin air, radiation, airline/hotel food, etc, etc, it's actually not an easy job.


Exactly. I imagine FA's have the same problem, where they are forced to take rest even if they don't want to. But it's just part of the job description and pilots should be used to it. 

There's a reason why pilot's are paid so highly, almost paid as much as surgeons. These jobs are not easy to do, and take years of training to learn all the skills required.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> ^^ If you are from India, especially when you talk to the old folks, the general perception is that it is easier to be a brain surgeon than an air pilot....


Yeah it's not an easy career to train for or become. And once you actually become one, your life is not an easy especially with a family.


----------



## noir-dresses

Good to hear everybody was evacuated safely from the crash landing at DXB, the flight attendants did a spectacular job.

This is deja vu for me in a way. We were just chatting about this topic a few days ago, and now I hear the tragic news. 

I'm not going to comment on the incident until all the details are released, but I will say the Indian DXB rotations are done with a single crew. If the incident did occur around 12:30 p.m. DXB time the crew most likely started their shift somewhere around midnight-3 a.m. Dubai time the day before.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK 520 leaves Dubai at 2:50am

EK 521 returns to Dubai at 12:50pm

So 10 hours, in theory, excluding duty reporting time. 

I think that's a turnaround for cabin crew at least.

It has been mentioned on PPRuNe that the captain supposedly had a 29 hour layover.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://avherald.com/h?article=49c12302&opt=0

Accident: Emirates B773 at Dubai on Aug 3rd 2016, touched down during go-around without gear, aircraft on fire


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Thankfully all survived. 

At the moment it looks like the crew handled the situation very well and it was a technical fault.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ One firefighter lost his life while fighting the flames 

here's the aftermath:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Flo Flo

^^

These guys have among the most dangerous but also the most useful jobs on Earth.

Well done and RIP for the victim


----------



## killerk

^^ Unluckiest guy on earth!! RIP


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Not a good year for aviation in Dubai. 

EK got very lucky this time. Had the engine fire been bigger, the plane would have burnt and exploded much faster, and there might have been lives lost. 

Until the investigation is done, we won't know what exactly happened, and if it was the weather, the landing gear, or the pilot's to blame. But at least this incident won't hurt EK's brand image very much due to the way the crew handled the situation. Should not also hurt EK financially too much, since the aircraft was being retired soon, and the main expense would be to find hotels for passengers that missed their flights. 

It will certainly take some time to get ops back to normal at DXB. They are only operating with one runway, and they still have to clear the backlog of delayed and cancelled flights. Might take some time to get everything back to normal. They need to get that second runway open as soon as possible.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ there is one question that keeps popping in my mind and I am hopping it is just stupid and meaningless but could this be "intentional"? I don't want to use harsher, scarier words but I am hoping and praying this is just my dark mind playing tricks on me!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ there is one question that keeps popping in my mind and I am hopping it is just stupid and meaningless but could this be "intentional"? I don't want to use harsher, scarier words but I am hoping and praying this is just my dark mind playing tricks on me!


Extremely extremely unlikely. 

If it was intentional, the pilot could have crashed the plane anywhere. Why would he attempt to land it at the airport - a place where it would be the easiest for emergency services to reach them? 

Considering the fact that he attempted to land and just followed ATC instructions proves this was not intentional. 

There have been accidents where the pilots have intentionally crashed a plane, but I am 100% sure this was not one of them.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Looking at the flight's status' now and there are many cancelled and delayed flights. Not just EK but FZ and all other airlines too.


----------



## noir-dresses

Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates Group said the captain of EK521 was a UAE national who had 7000 hours flying experience. I'm still interested if he had 7000 hours over all flying experience, or 7000 hours flying experience on the 777?

If he had 7000 hours over all flying experience that is low to be captaining a huge air frame like the 773.

I still cant believe the group lost two air frames in four months.

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...ienced-uae-national-ahmed-2016-08-03-1.637854


----------



## noir-dresses

One thing is for sure EK521 landed on it's belly.


----------



## noir-dresses

Some interesting snips from pprune, I added the poster as to credit them,

Originally Posted by fox niner View Post
Re: 49 degrees oat. Does it still happen that the actual temerature is above 50 degrees, but the official temperature is kept at 49? There seems to be a local law, stating that on days with 50+ degrees, all manual labor is halted. So they warp reality and officially keep it at 49. 
Of course engines at go-around thrust don't listen to this artificial temp. They perform according to actual ambient condition

andyp911
Just been reported on Australian TV news that the Australian copilot of the aircraft is a Qantas employee and is currently on leave without pay. That makes no sense as Qantas has no 777's. Has to be a misreport.

5milesbaby
UK news have several interviews from passengers who all speak very good English and all confirm that there was no cabin call pre-warning them before crashing.

Airbuspilot72
Heard that all the crew of EK521 is put up in a hotel so that they cannot talk to media or any one else.

Is this true....???????

Good Business Sense
As most on here will know - On a go around, particularly one initiated at a low level, if you don't pitch up at the same time as you apply the thrust then you just accelerate towards the ground at a frightening rate - I've seen it in the sim many times. 

I have also seen, sitting at the holding point with a sub 200 foot cloud base, a 747 exit the overcast apparently still on the glideslope with the wheels in transit and very nearly impact the ground as it climbs back into the overcast.

LOW GA + THRUST BEFORE PITCH + TAILWIND COMPONENT/HIGH ROD + AMBIENT CONDITIONS ?

Just a thought

BuzzBox
Does that flap still look to be set at 30?
It looks more like Flap 20, which is the go around flap setting. It certainly doesn't look like Flap 30.

The following video shows a 777-300ER with Flap 20 at 8:01:
https://youtu.be/Xtwne9UbH8o?t=481

Flap 30 at 8:45:
https://youtu.be/Xtwne9UbH8o?t=525

Of course the Emirates aircraft could have been using Flap 25 for landing, given the conditions.


----------



## noir-dresses

But there was no certainty the findings would be made public, he said.
“Emirates will do whatever they can to keep their reputation.”

http://www.news.com.au/travel/trave...i/news-story/a0a918eafb6c26456c7bcb9649f0fd2d


----------



## noir-dresses

pprune update,

Established

Join Date: Dec 2000
Location: Melbourne Australia
Age: 63
Posts: 15
Emirates B777 gear collapse @ DXB ?
Forwarded to me from a mate who had it forwarded to him :

" My mate is with flydubai and he saw the crash live :
Yeah I was crossing runway behind it as it landed ....front row seat ... they landed hard, aborted , go around, gear up ... not enough power and it sank back into the runway .... some are saying windshear but we felt nothing. Crazy site to see ...even crazier that apparently most people survived ! I thought it was a total loss for sure. 
This was on the fo group chat "



The above message was posted as it was received. I can't verify its authenticity and make of it what you will.


----------



## Slimbo

The co-pilot was probably ex-Qantas I'd imagine, Emirates have plenty of ex-747 driver piloting their 777's. They also have a large amount of pilots who previously flew 737's with Ryanair before jumping into an Emirates 777. Most modern Boeing cockpits will be very similar, you'll just need to do some additional training to get type-rated.

The lack of pre-warning to the passengers would make sense as nothing along those lines was communicated to ATC.


----------



## noir-dresses

UAE government warns people against sharing plane crash pics

http://whatson.ae/dubai/2016/08/uae-residents-warned-posting/


----------



## AltinD

I was supposed to fly out of DXB (from T1/C4) in a couple of hours, but had to postpone it for work reasons. When i arrived a few weeks back I flew out of IST just a few hours before the coup attempt and closing off of the airport.


----------



## siamu maharaj

AltinD said:


> I was supposed to fly out of DXB (from T1/C4) in a couple of hours, but had to postpone it for work reasons. When i arrived a few weeks back I flew out of IST just a few hours before the coup attempt and closing off of the airport.


You should start taking the train.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Lots of interesting news. 

I'm curious if they will cover it up if EK or the pilots were at fault. Surely Boeing and the NTSB would not allow them to do that since it makes their plane look unsafe, but I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to. The GCAA would do everything to ensure EK's brand is not tarnished since Sheikh Ahmed in in charge of the airport, the airline, and the aviation authority. Clearly this is a conflict of interest that would never happen in other countries. Lets hope the carry out a fair and accurate investigation.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Here are pics of the clean up operation: 



















http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/emirates-plane-crash-recovery-workers-8561441

There is also a video of communication between the ATC and other aircraft after the plane crashed on that website.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Lots of interesting news.
> 
> I'm curious if they will cover it up if EK or the pilots were at fault. Surely Boeing and the NTSB would not allow them to do that since it makes their plane look unsafe, but I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to. The GCAA would do everything to ensure EK's brand is not tarnished since Sheikh Ahmed in in charge of the airport, the airline, and the aviation authority. Clearly this is a conflict of interest that would never happen in other countries. Lets hope the carry out a fair and accurate investigation.


It certainly is starting to look like ego/brand first, and the problems we are having in EK second. I'm also afraid they will try to cover up what really happened, they have the advantage that it took place in the UAE. The pilots certainly know, now what did the control tower manage to see? Who knows maybe a video comes out one day of the actual landing.

This all seemed like a normal landing until the pilot had a hard landing bounced, aborted, decided to go around, retracted the gears before actual climb was achieved, the aircraft stalled, and landed hard on it's belly. Hot weather, and not enough thrust helped the stall, but it's looking more, and more like pilot error, the plane did what it's suppose to do.

What also insults my intelligence is the way the local media is writing articles 
EK never had a serious hull accident in 30 years, no fatalities, and the ban on pictures, and video on social media. It's like they can't deal with the fact/truth they have a serious problem on their hands due to a pilot shortage. This is the second air frame they lost in four months, both accidents happened in the abort go around phase. 

It will be hard for EK to cover it up because the Australian copilot will spill the beans sooner or later blaming the accident on the UAE national who was in charge. We just had an article in our local news that one of the cabin crew was a Croatian national so she will give her side of the story, experience, and what ever rumors are floating around. 

As far as Boeing is concerned there is no way they will let there aircraft take the blame technically if everything was in order. 

They are saying this investigation will take up to five months to figure out what happened.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Apart from the loss, we must appraise the rescue operation in time to save the lives......that saves both Emirates and DXB from criticism......... meanwhile no data sofar about how many flights have been canceled.....also what about the other flights supposed to landing while the incident was happening.....were the both runway closed for how much time......


----------



## noir-dresses

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Apart from the loss, we must appraise the rescue operation in time to save the lives......that saves both Emirates and DXB from criticism......... meanwhile no data sofar about how many flights have been canceled.....also what about the other flights supposed to landing while the incident was happening.....were the both runway closed for how much time......


The crew did a great job, hats off to them getting all the pax, and crew out safely. My deepest condolences to the fire fighter who lost his life.

Regarding the investigation I would have more respect, and confidence in EK if the investigation is done properly, and honestly even it was pilot error. At least I know they realize there is a problem, and it will be fixed, and we all move on with a safer future.

On the other hand a cover up would do them more damage than they could ever imagine. All the marketing in the world would not persuade me to fly with them until I was 100 percent confident they are on top of things.


----------



## Gabriel900

noir-dresses said:


> On the other hand a cover up would do them more damage than they could ever imagine. All the marketing in the world would not persuade me to fly with them until I was 100 percent confident they are on top of things.


There is no airline that is 100 percent on top of things, accidents will always happen.

Now the question in Emirates case that everyone is asking is if this accident could've been avoided? 

The answer to that is not as simple as we might want it to be. They will investigate and come up with a conclusion that will not satisfy us since we lost hope in the system, albeit it might be true and honest.

Then you have all the passengers who were inside this plane who most of them will exaggerate and make things look like it was a million times worse that what actually happened, and its understandable since it was a traumatic experience.

It will all collide and leave us with more questions and uncertainties than before.


----------



## noir-dresses

More interesting copy paste chat from pprune today,

ETOPSOK


Probationary PPRuNer

I teach bounce recovery training in the 777 at my carrier. 

1. Re-establish a "landing attitude" (~4 to 5 degrees pitch) to prepare for a possible second contact with the runway.
2. MANUALLY advance the thrust levers to GA thrust limit.
3. When airborne and climbing select TOGA
4. Command "Flaps 20"
5. (PM) calls positive rate off altimeter
6. (PF) call "Gear Up, check missed approach altitude"
7. 400 ft - check roll mode
8. 500 ft A/P on
9. 1000' - Speed up and clean up.

We emphasize not to retract the gear until you are sure you are climbing away from the runway. Hitting TOGA on the runway won't engage the auto throttles into G/A Thrust nor change your flight director pitch commands. However, once airborne and climbing, TOGA works fine. Of particular note is that a SINGLE PUSH of TOGA on any G/A commands a thrust that will give you "approximately 2000'/min VSI) for passenger comfort. With both engines running, you have to hit TOGA twice to get true G/A thrust.

Mariner

Join Date: Sep 2001
Location: aboard
Age: 56
Posts: 57
Good post Glofish. Fly the airplane.

The rumor I heard from insiders was that it was a complete handling [email protected]# up. 
That, combined with the not-so-stellar performance of a straight -300 and the high pressure altitude, did them in. 

But once in a while these things happen, bottom line is that everyone got out in one piece. Good work by the cabin crew. 
Real sad the firefighter died. 

And for the pax carrying their carry-on off the plane, we'd better get used to it, fact of life.
Mariner is online now 

portmanteau

Join Date: Jul 2013
Location: uk
Posts: 76
The time period we are talking about lasts only 55 seconds.
521 came on to the Tower frequency 13 seconds after tape started. (as shown on video)
At start + 14 Twr acknowledges.....plan to vacate at M9
At start + 20 521 acks
At start + 26 Twr clears aircraft to land
At start + 32 521 acks
At start + 35 565 checks in with Twr at 6 miles
At start + 38 Twr acks...plan to vacate at M9
At start + 42 565 acks
At start + 46 Twr tells 521 continue straight climb to 4000 feet
At start + 48 521 acks
At start + 1 min 08 secs Twr tells 565 to go around

The crash landing is underway by now. The transmissions can be clearly heard and match the sub-titles. The only time in which 521 might have made a go around call
would have been in the gap between the end of 565's ack at + 42 and Twr's climb call to 521 at + 46. 2 to 3 seconds at most. There was no such call nor any indication of simultaneous transmissions. One conclusion must be that Twr saw some reason not to continue to land and wasted no words or time in telling aircraft to climb away.

guadaMB

Join Date: Feb 2008
Location: Spain
Age: 61
Posts: 3
Hi, PORTMANTEAU

1.- If the records have passed some kind of "supervision" of the UAE authorities I'm not so confident on the real contents.
2.- When I mention the "timing", I mean the TOTAL timeline, from that "second zero" to the last crew member to abandon the hull. I think it could be a good amount of minutes...

Coming from military, and having served in SAR all of my career (chopper, navy), I've been in close relation with people in extreme conditions (desperation, anger, resignation, etc) and the EVAC video dosen't seem to me to reflect an EXTREME PANIC inside the a/c.
I guess things weren't "that wrong" for pax or they couldn't take a real idea of what was happening.
There is one sure-thing: the CC were absolutely aware of what they had to do. And they did "hats off".


----------



## Gabriel900

Not the best year for GCC airlines 

*Gulf Air flight carrying 319 passengers makes emergency landing
*
http://www.emirates247.com/news/gul...s-makes-emergency-landing-2016-08-05-1.638035


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates, flydubai still favourites for travellers

http://khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/emirates-flydubai-still-favourites-for-travellers

It's the wording in these article head lines that crack me up. Instead of letting you make up your mind they have already made it up for you, and what to think. The still in the headline makes it sound like it's written in stone. 

What's wrong with " Emirates, FlyDubai will strive to be favorite for travellers"?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I read this article but this isn't the weirdest part in the story ... Khaleej Times posted it on facebook, same link, and reading comments on it is even more mind boggling. dozens of social media users are polishing and praising Emirates Airlines and acting as if it is "written in stone".

Are they getting paid or just simple minded folks who believe whatever they read is the question here!?


----------



## noir-dresses

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ I read this article but this isn't the weirdest part in the story ... Khaleej Times posted it on facebook, same link, and reading comments on it is even more mind boggling. dozens of social media users are polishing and praising Emirates Airlines and acting as if it is "written in stone".
> 
> Are they getting paid or just simple minded folks who believe whatever they read is the question here!?


A bit of both I guess.

Yes you can praise the cabin crew for the safe evacuation of all the pax, but if turns out to be pilot error how on Earth can you praise that? Accidents do happen, but still cabin crews don't need to evacuate pax if the landing is safe.


----------



## SA BOY

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Here are pics of the clean up operation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/emirates-plane-crash-recovery-workers-8561441


where do they move the plane to?


----------



## noir-dresses

I would imagine it belongs to the insurer now, and they will most likely sell it off for what remaining parts can be used.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Engines dismantled not along with carcass....!


----------



## noir-dresses

noir-dresses said:


> Emirates, flydubai still favourites for travellers
> 
> http://khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/emirates-flydubai-still-favourites-for-travellers
> 
> It's the wording in these article head lines that crack me up. Instead of letting you make up your mind they have already made it up for you, and what to think. The still in the headline makes it sound like it's written in stone.
> 
> What's wrong with " Emirates, FlyDubai will strive to be favorite for travellers"?


Dubai Airport strives to unclog traffic after incident

http://khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/dubai-airport-strives-to-unclog-traffic-after-incident

It seems like someone is reading, and taking good advice from me at SSC on how to win the hearts, and minds of readers. Good job, now you get it.:applause:Keep up the good work.


----------



## billding

EK and FZ have taken effect on Pakistan's Air Blue which quit Karachi-Dubai route after just over a decade of service, it was the airlines first international route, they continue serving DXB from other cities.

Back in October of 1997 KHI-DXB had the following airlines plying the route.

Emirates
PIA
Bhoja Air
Shaheen
Aero Asia

Singapore Airlines
Azerbaijan Airlines,
Yemenia
Royal Jordanian
Egypt Air
Kenya Airways
Ethiopian Airlines
Lufthansa
KLM
Swissair

others at different periods included Malaysia Airlines, Philippine Airlines, GMG Airlines, Saudia, Kuwait Airways, Gulf Air, Sudan Airways, ZAS Air, Turkish Airlines, Aeroflot, Swiss International and Air France.

now its just

PIA
Shaheen Air
Emirates
Flydubai

Last foreign airline to fly the route was Eritrean Airlines a few years back.


----------



## billding

Nepal Airlines are returning to Dubai after a four year hiatus, starting 18th August thrice weekly A320, they used 757 in the past.


----------



## UAE Investor

noir-dresses said:


> Dubai Airport strives to unclog traffic after incident
> 
> http://khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/dubai-airport-strives-to-unclog-traffic-after-incident
> 
> It seems like someone is reading, and taking good advice from me at SSC on how to win the hearts, and minds of readers. Good job, now you get it.:applause:Keep up the good work.


You and TB should be involved....trouble is what would a little fat scotsman look like in a dish dsah?

:lol:


:cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

UAE Investor said:


> You and TB should be involved....trouble is what would a little fat scotsman look like in a dish dsah?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Don't worry Scott packs a big punch.:cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

Owing to the impact of the Islamic holy month of Ramadan on travel patterns during an already traditionally slow month, traffic in June dipped 1 per cent to 5,857,503, compared to 5,914,671 recorded during June 2015.

http://www.emirates247.com/business...record-40-5-million-in-h1-2016-08-07-1.638267

When was the last time we witnessed DXB pax monthly numbers drop year on year in the last 20-30 years except the time of the runway works were ongoing. I don't recall, and could this be due to over capacity, and slow down. Let's not forget Emirates, and FlyDubai have added plenty of new aircraft, and seats since a year ago so this only tells me load factors are also down.


----------



## Berliner01

> Dubai International Airport’s passenger traffic has reached a record 40.5 million passengers in the first half of 2016 according to the traffic report issued by operator Dubai Airports.
> 
> According to the report, the airport handled a total of 40,506,456 passengers during the first half of the year, up 5.8 percent compared to the corresponding period in 2015 when the airport welcomed 38,299,288 passengers. Owing to the impact of the Holy Month of Ramadan on travel patterns during an already traditionally slow month, traffic in June dipped 1 percent to 5,857,503, compared to 5,914,671 recorded during June, 2015.
> 
> During the first half of 2016, air cargo volumes rose 3.8 percent to 1,282,025 tonnes compared to 1,233,378 tonnes during the same period in 2015. Dubai International handled 226,175 tonnes of freight in June compared to 217,896 tonnes during the same month last year, an increase of 3.9 percent.


http://www.wam.ae/en/news/emirates/1395298601606.html


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, a drop is very surprising. Of course Ramadan is the main reason, but EK capacity is still growing. 

Perhaps with all the aircraft retirements, EK's capacity growth is slower than usual? That would make these figures less worrying, otherwise if capacity grew at the same rate as last year, and traffic fell, I would worry about load factors.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Actually, with the huge amount of frequency reductions across EK's network, I think load factors are down significantly. Not a good sign. 

QR also made huge reductions a few months ago, but they said it was due to aircraft shortages. AF-KLM and Lufthansa have warned in their financial reports that there is currently too much capacity on international routes especially by ME3 carriers, making it difficult to compete and hurting yields.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Actually, with the huge amount of frequency reductions across EK's network, I think load factors are down significantly. Not a good sign.
> 
> QR also made huge reductions a few months ago, but they said it was due to aircraft shortages. AF-KLM and Lufthansa have warned in their financial reports that there is currently too much capacity on international routes especially by ME3 carriers, making it difficult to compete and hurting yields.


Not just that look at all these air frames that aren't flying,

B773 A6-EMW written off
A343 A6-ERO stored
A330 A6-EKV, A6-EKX and A6-EKY are also stored
A340 A6-ERM stored
773 A6-EMO hasn't flown this month so it's most likely also stored.

I have a hunch the drop in June pax numbers effected Dubai bound pax more than transfers.


----------



## siamu maharaj

There's ramzan month every year, this year is not any different.


----------



## SA BOY

noir-dresses said:


> Not just that look at all these air frames that aren't flying,
> 
> B773 A6-EMW written off
> A343 A6-ERO stored
> A330 A6-EKV, A6-EKX and A6-EKY are also stored
> A340 A6-ERM stored
> 773 A6-EMO hasn't flown this month so it's most likely also stored.
> 
> I have a hunch the drop in June pax numbers effected Dubai bound pax more than transfers.


where are these planes stored?


----------



## SA BOY

any new pics of the crashed plane stored or in pieces?


----------



## noir-dresses

Looks like Phoenix will be EK's next distention.


----------



## Berliner01

> *Emirates' net profit plummets 75% since March*
> 
> Emirates airline has reported a 75 percent drop in net profit in the first half of the 2016-17 financial year – attributed to economic uncertainty and subdued travel demand.
> 
> Revenue including other operating income was AED41.9 billion ($11.4 billion) was down by 1 percent compared with AED42.3 billion ($11.5 billion) in the first half of last year, Emirates said.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-net-profit-plummets-75-since-march-652179.html

That might explain why they start charging for seat reservation.


----------



## noir-dresses

Yes profits are down, but the most important thing is it's still in the black with no loss as of now.


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

*Emirates to Fly Flagship A380 to Doha*

DUBAI, UAE, Sunday 30 October 2016 – *Emirates has announced today that it will be upgrading one of its nine daily flights between Dubai and Doha to an Airbus A380 from 1 December 2016.
*

Emirates recently boosted its services to Doha with two additional flights, taking its total operations to nine daily services and making it the most served destination in the airline’s network. Demand has been steadily increasing between Dubai and Doha, with over 700,000 passengers carried since January of this year alone. Once launched, Doha will be Emirates’ 45th A380 destination to be served by the flagship aircraft. Doha will also become the world’s shortest scheduled A380 flight flying a distance of 379 kilometres each way.

http://www.emirates.com/media-centre/emirates-to-fly-flagship-a380-to-doha


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates Fleet Story | All Airbus A380 and Boeing 777 Fleet*


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

The profit fall for EK is quite worrying. Competition is intense and load factors are falling. It doesn't help that they are receiving more A380's and deploying them to routes that do not have enough demand for them yet. The fleet is way too inflexible and they clearly need smaller aircraft but the lack of slots at DXB is also a problem. Not sure what EK can do but I think Mueller is needed more than ever right now. If I were in charge of EK, I would significantly reduce spending on sponsorship's and advertising. EK sponsor's way too many sports events and clubs.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> The profit fall for EK is quite worrying. Competition is intense and load factors are falling. It doesn't help that they are receiving more A380's and deploying them to routes that do not have enough demand for them yet. The fleet is way too inflexible and they clearly need smaller aircraft but the lack of slots at DXB is also a problem. Not sure what EK can do but I think Mueller is needed more than ever right now. If I were in charge of EK, I would significantly reduce spending on sponsorship's and advertising. EK sponsor's way too many sports events and clubs.



Perhaps deploying them for new Routes, i heard they are planing 4 More US destinations in the next 4 years[Denver, Phoenix, Atlanta and Hawaii] Mexico City, Panama and we might see new Canadian routs as well..the drop in profit is worrying must say, as the competition with Qatar and Turkish airlines is getting intense..but lets wait and see 1 of the big 3 is merging with another airlines at least in next 5 years or so.


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

Maybe A350 or 787 soon ? :dunno:


----------



## Berliner01

> *Dubai World Central traffic soars 161% in Q3*
> 
> The Jebel Ali airport received 192,000 passengers during the quarter, compared to the same period a year earlier, with year-to-date passenger figures rising by 112 percent.
> 
> “We are very happy with the way passenger traffic has been growing at DWC. But this is only the beginning,” Dubai Airports CEO Paul Griffiths said, in the statement. “By the end of next year the airport will see tremendous growth as it becomes the new home for flydubai"


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-world-central-traffic-soars-161-in-q3-652825.html


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates welcomes new generation A380 and Boeing 777 aircraft to its fleet*

Tuesday, November 15, 2016 — Dubai, UAE, 15 November 2016 – Emirates has begun taking delivery of its new generation Airbus A380 and Boeing 777-300ER aircraft. The first of the new generation A380s was delivered this month as Emirates’ 85th A380. The first of its new generation Boeing 777-300ER aircraft is expected to be delivered later this month and will feature upgraded Business Class seats amongst other features.

These new aircraft reflect Emirates' continued investment and commitment to flying a modern, environmentally –friendly fleet and providing its customers with a superior level of comfort and safety.

New generation Emirates Airbus A380

In addition to its iconic Onboard Lounge and First Class Shower Spa, the new generation Emirates A380 – 388Q will have several new features including a new seat configuration. This is the first of seven expected to be delivered this fiscal year, with 51 more on order. With the relocation of the crew rest area, there will be 25 additional seats in Economy Class, making it a total of 426 seats on the lower deck. First and Business Class seats will remain at 14 and 76 respectively.

Among the features is an elegant new design in the Business Class cabin with a higher ceiling to create a more spacious and luxurious feel for customers. Overhead cabin lockers on the new A380 aircraft will be concentrated in the middles aisles and will be 28% larger in volume.

The next generation A380s are expected to serve more ultra-long haul routes.

New generation Boeing 777-300ER



From end of November, Emirates will begin taking delivery of its new generation Boeing 777-300ER. It will be the first of six this fiscal year and 27 total on order. The new aircraft will feature enhanced Business Class seats which recline to 180-degree fully flat beds of 78 inches in length, an in-seat minibar and the largest inflight entertainment screen in Business Class at 23 inches.

The aircraft will also have an upgraded seat configuration with two additional seats in Economy Class taking the total capacity in economy to 306. The number of seats in First and Business Class will remain the same at 8 and 42 seats respectively.

The lavatories have also been given a fresh look with new wood finish, improved lighting and new designs on the sidewall panel.

These fuel efficient aircraft are expected to have improved environmental performance with 2% lower fuel burn.

100% on-demand entertainment



Emirates’ entire fleet is now made up completely of Boeing 777s and Airbus A380s, as it recently retired the last of its Airbus A330 and A340 aircraft. An all-Boeing 777-and-A380 fleet means that the inflight entertainment offering will effectively be 100% video on demand giving customers full control and choice with up to 2,600 channels of entertainment on its award-winning ice system.

Currently, 85% of Emirates’ fleet of passenger aircraft is equipped with Wi-Fi on board including all A380 aircraft. In addition, 108 aircraft are equipped with live TV, which has up to nine channels of live news and sport.

With close to 90% of customers on Emirates connecting to Wi-Fi on long haul flights, Emirates will continue to meet the increasing demand for connectivity, enabling more aircraft with Wi-Fi and live TV each month.


----------



## killerk

*Fly Egypt to begin direct Abu Dhabi-Alexandria flights*

Aviation November 16, 2016 Staff Writer

Budget airline Fly Egypt has announced plans to begin direct flights from Abu Dhabi to Alexandria from November 20.

The carrier it will fly a Boeing 737-800 three times a week to Borg El Arab Airport in Alexandria from Abu Dhabi International with plans for a daily service from May 2017.

Flight FT 602 will leave Abu Dhabi at 5:45 am every Sunday, Tuesday and Friday and land in Alexandria at 8:00am.

The return journey FT 601 will leave Alexandria every Monday, Thursday and Saturday at 11pm and land at 4:45am.

Nirvana Travel and Tourism has been selected as the exclusive distributor for the carrier in the UAE.

“We are delighted to launch the new route between Abu Dhabi and Alexandria to serve tourism and holidays and we expect that the convergence of prices and holiday packages offered by Nirvana to kick start the “Fly Egypt” operations quickly due to the desire of people to travel to Alexandria and the Egyptian Delta in general,” said Fly Egypt CEO and managing director Captain Ahmed Tarek Talaat.

He added that he hoped the route would boost Arab travel and tourism to the country.

Fly Egypt operated its first commercial flight, from Cairo to Jeddah, in February last year.

It has plans to boost its existing fleet, believed to comprise two 737-800s, with 12 additional plans under a five year development plan.

Source: http://gulfbusiness.com/fly-egypt-begin-direct-abu-dhabi-alexandria-flights/


----------



## killerk

Jim Liu
Data & Analysis Manager - Airlineroute, Routesonline

Etihad Airways in the GDS inventory system has closed reservation for Abu Dhabi – Sao Paulo Guarulhos route, its sole destination in Latin America. Flights on/after 26MAR17 is no longer available for reservation. This route is currently served on daily basis, with Airbus A340-600 aircraft.

EY191 AUH0840 – 1820GRU 346 D
EY190 GRU2340 – 2005+1AUH 346 D

This route is also a codeshare flight, carrying following airline's flight numbers: Air Seychelles, Asiana Airlines, Avianca Brazil, flynas, GOL, Jet Airways. These codeshare flights also no longer available for reservation.

Source: http://www.routesonline.com/news/38...ions-from-late-march-2017/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> Jim Liu
> Data & Analysis Manager - Airlineroute, Routesonline
> 
> Etihad Airways in the GDS inventory system has closed reservation for Abu Dhabi – Sao Paulo Guarulhos route, its sole destination in Latin America. Flights on/after 26MAR17 is no longer available for reservation. This route is currently served on daily basis, with Airbus A340-600 aircraft.
> 
> EY191 AUH0840 – 1820GRU 346 D
> EY190 GRU2340 – 2005+1AUH 346 D
> 
> This route is also a codeshare flight, carrying following airline's flight numbers: Air Seychelles, Asiana Airlines, Avianca Brazil, flynas, GOL, Jet Airways. These codeshare flights also no longer available for reservation.
> 
> Source: http://www.routesonline.com/news/38...ions-from-late-march-2017/?platform=hootsuite


Woah, that's a pretty major route to drop. Wonder why they didn't even try using a more efficient aircraft like the B77L before dropping the route? A340's are always known to be very fuel inefficient.


----------



## killerk

The economy in Brazil is a mess....And Abu Dhabi is on a major cost cutting drive now!!

As you can see here, times are changing......
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thebake...-gas-to-oil-rich-uae-and-kuwait/#247302c17cdb

I think this would have been the best time for Abu Dhabi to invest money in Etihad and get their profile up globally, but they seem to going the reverse way!!


----------



## billding

Brazil suspension in said to be temporary, resumes in June.

Shaheen have returned to Al Ain twice weekly from Peshawar.


----------



## Berliner01

> Passenger traffic at DXB reached 6,420,208 passengers in October compared to 6,250,810 in the corresponding month last year, an increase of 2.7 percent. The year to date traffic totalled 69,366,094, up 6.8 percent compared to 64,947,684 during the first ten months of 2015.
> 
> total of 35,294 flights operated at DXB during the month under review compared to 34,921 movements recorded in October 2015 representing an increase of 1.1 percent. Year to date, 347,463 flights operated at DXB, up 3 percent compared to 337,426 recorded during the same period in 2015. The average number of passengers per flight during the month was 191, up from 187 during October of last year.
> 
> October’s freight volumes totalled 236,169 tonnes, up 9.5 percent compared to the 215,714 tonnes handled during the same month last year. The year to date cargo volumes reached 2,127,589 tonnes, up 2.8 percent compared to 2,069,360 tonnes during the same period last year.


http://www.wam.ae/en/news/emirates/1395303598487.html


----------



## noir-dresses

DXB's October 2016 traffic was up 2.7 percent, but I would say it was actually down 6 percent of it's usual average.


----------



## noir-dresses

The future of the A380

Three years ago Emirates rescued the A380 aeroplane. Its own problems now cast doubt on the super-jumbo’s future

http://www.economist.com/news/busin...380-aeroplane-its-own-problems-now-cast-doubt


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Wow, very weak growth for Oct, and I expect the same for Nov. Very disappointing for DXB. I assume December will be back to double digit growth since that's the peak time of the year.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Isn't it crazy that 6 months ago we thought everything was going great: EK was announcing record profits, announcing new routes, even QR and EY were making small profits. And now, the tables have turned and everything is looking very gloomy and worrying.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Isn't it crazy that 6 months ago we thought everything was going great: EK was announcing record profits, announcing new routes, even QR and EY were making small profits. And now, the tables have turned and everything is looking very gloomy and worrying.


It's much much worse than people think. So many employees, and there families in the oil sector have left Dubai, and now we are starting to hear rumors of Emirates also massively terminating work contracts. These are two very huge sectors that employee a significant amount of people. What's worse then the revenues dropping, profit dropping is how much the cash reserve has dropped, makes you wonder where did the money go??? It was never like this even in the hardest times for EK.

Now just imagine if Trump sides with the US3 over this long lasting subsidy dispute. I have a gut feeling Warren Buffet, who's a close friend of Trump knows some inside information, and that's why invested in the US3 two weeks ago. Even the EU are going to clamp down with new transportation treaties. 

.....but let's put EK on the side for now, look what's happening to EY, and their bad investments into partner airlines that are bleeding them a lot of funds.

Mr. Muller has a lot on his plate to deal with, and I wish him all the luck to fix this tsunami of trouble that has built up over the years.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> It's much much worse than people think. So many employees, and there families in the oil sector have left Dubai, and now we are starting to hear rumors of Emirates also massively terminating work contracts. These are two very huge sectors that employee a significant amount of people. What's worse then the revenues dropping, profit dropping is how much the cash reserve has dropped, makes you wonder where did the money go??? It was never like this even in the hardest times for EK.
> 
> Now just imagine if Trump sides with the US3 over this long lasting subsidy dispute. I have a gut feeling Warren Buffet, who's a close friend of Trump knows some inside information, and that's why invested in the US3 two weeks ago. Even the EU are going to clamp down with new transportation treaties.
> 
> .....but let's put EK on the side for now, look what's happening to EY, and their bad investments into partner airlines that are bleeding them a lot of funds.
> 
> Mr. Muller has a lot on his plate to deal with, and I wish him all the luck to fix this tsunami of trouble that has built up over the years.


Yes, it's very worrying. Dubai is not just dependent on oil, but even more on aviation. If EK has a problem then that could be very bad for the future of Dubai. I recently heard that Dnata has already sent out a letter to employees warning of future redundancies. 

And if the ME3 are limited access to the US, it would be bad for EK but they could survive it. At the moment North America only accounts for less than 10% of EK's revenues. And EK could always threaten to cancel Boeing orders, and the ME3 are basically supporting the B77X program at the moment, so I doubt Trump will do anything that would negatively affect Boeing. Still, Trump is unpredictable so we can't rule anything it.

EY is in even bigger trouble. I heard the AD Sheikh's gave a stark warning to the management that the airline needs to start making some money. Guess they can't afford to fund the airline anymore. On top of that, many of EY's investments are losing money (Alitalia, Air Berlin etc.). I liked the direction EY was going with the passenger experience, but it seemed obvious they would struggle to make money. I honestly think James Hogan should be fired. I heard rumors Hogan and Tim Clark don't get along and really dislike each other. Not sure why, but I guess because EK likes to price everyone out of the market. Probably a reason EY has struggled in some big markets for EK.


----------



## noir-dresses

Just makes you wonder what are they going to do with another 56 A380's to come, and where will they possibly fly them in a sustainable manner? Not to mention there are even more 77W's arriving as well in a traveling down turn.

EK's very highly leveraged, and that could be very dangerous to a Dubai economy that is already 140 percent debt/GDP. Will it be able to cope with upcoming higher interest rates?


----------



## billding

Morocco refused EK to use 380 on Casablanca service.


----------



## killerk

^^ Beginning of the year the talk was about a new airport in Ajman!!! Now it is how AUH and DXB can sustain!!! Never thought I'll say this but the aviation scene in Sharjah looks pretty attractive now!!


----------



## noir-dresses

EK scraping those guaranteed early A350 slots for an additional 50 A380's seems crazy now, what were they thinking? I remember in one episode CNN's Richard Quest said he hope's EK's record SJ order doesn't turn out to be a world's record loss for a single airline, he was well aware of the risk at that time.

Who would ever think there would also be a serious pilot shortage as well back in the day. Now it's an airline from what we hear, and read pilot's avoid, and existing pilot's randomly complain about, and want to leave.

To me as of now it seems like Qatar are the best positioned to ride this downturn out in this region. Not to mention they have a brand new clean sheet airport finished, up and running with all the expansion potential it ever needs. 

There's nothing worse then when your cash cow turns into a financial burden. I wish some details of Mr. Mullers meeting would be released to the public soon. Better him to release the details then others sources.


----------



## noir-dresses

billding said:


> Morocco refused EK to use 380 on Casablanca service.


Do you have a link to the refusal? EK were also rumored to be using the A380 into WAW next year as well.


----------



## noir-dresses

billding said:


> Morocco refused EK to use 380 on Casablanca service.


Actually it looks like EK would be able to fly the SJ there, but only when the new terminal one extension is complete.


----------



## killerk

Looks like AUH might lose Philippine Airlines too!!

http://centreforaviation.com/analys...and-network-and-end-etihad-partnership-315648

Not the right place to mention this but KLM will stop flying to Doha next year after 33 years of having served Qatar!!


----------



## noir-dresses

Some interesting news coming out of the Trump camp in the United States.

It looks like President elect Trump has chosen Elaine Chao as his transportation secretary. 

Let's see which direction she will take regarding the subsidy dispute.

Here is what they say about her in a USAToday article,

“We look forward to working with Secretary Chao on federal transportation policies that are pro-connectivity, pro-growth and pro-traveler, which will hopefully include proposals to address the dire condition of U.S. airports within the first 100 days.”

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...chao-named-transportation-secretary/94599810/

Now her husband Senator Mitch McConnell on the other hand seems very against Ex-Im Bank helping foreign airlines outside of the United States. He also seems to be very close to Delta Airlines.

Any insight people on how this could all pan out come January? Could this help the ME3 against their subsidy disagreement with the US3, or not?

I'm sure we have senior people in EK looking at this matter as we speak.


----------



## Emarati2009

Emirates lands in Doha with world’s shortest A380 flight


----------



## noir-dresses

Air Berlin sells Niki as Etihad approves new leisure airline

Air Berlin Group stands to gain €300 million ($320 million) as a result of the agreement which, it says, will have a “positive effect” on its financial results.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...s-niki-as-etihad-approves-new-leisure-432094/

Looks to me Air Berlin off loaded it's self a loss making lemon.

I wonder how Alitalia will perform now with the referendum NO vote yesterday?


----------



## Berliner01

> Emirates will now take the first double-decker A380 with Rolls-Royce’s Trent 900 engines from the manufacturer on December 16, two weeks later than planned, Clark told reporters in London.
> 
> During the same event at the Aviation Club in London this week, Clark said Emirates is evaluating new A350s and 787s for delivery around 2021-22, later than has been previously been said.
> 
> “We will be reviewing fleet requirements, not quite as urgently as we have done in the past,” he said, according to ATW Online. Clark was referring to softer air demand globally as a result of challenging economic conditions.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/emirates-rolls-royce-said-resolve-a380-engine-issue-655661.html


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Etihad is dropping Minsk (ends 26 March 2017)... Etihad is going down?


----------



## droneriot

Quick question, I was just browsing Dubai on Wikimapia like I do sometimes and noticed there's a runway in Nad al Sheba, what's it used for?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> Etihad is dropping Minsk (ends 26 March 2017)... Etihad is going down?


Nope, not going down. But the management probably got told off by the Sheikhs for losing so much money. Doesn't help that they've invested in failing airlines that are struggling to stay afloat, and to top that off, AD can't afford to throw money at a business that doesn't make money.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Just makes you wonder what are they going to do with another 56 A380's to come, and where will they possibly fly them in a sustainable manner? Not to mention there are even more 77W's arriving as well in a traveling down turn.
> 
> EK's very highly leveraged, and that could be very dangerous to a Dubai economy that is already 140 percent debt/GDP. Will it be able to cope with upcoming higher interest rates?


It's a scary thought. I mean just looking at load factors, 25% of EK's seats go unoccupied. That's a huge amount of empty seats equatable to around 60-70 777W's going empty every day. Scary to think about. 



noir-dresses said:


> EK scraping those guaranteed early A350 slots for an additional 50 A380's seems crazy now, what were they thinking? I remember in one episode CNN's Richard Quest said he hope's EK's record SJ order doesn't turn out to be a world's record loss for a single airline, he was well aware of the risk at that time.
> 
> Who would ever think there would also be a serious pilot shortage as well back in the day. Now it's an airline from what we hear, and read pilot's avoid, and existing pilot's randomly complain about, and want to leave.
> 
> To me as of now it seems like Qatar are the best positioned to ride this downturn out in this region. Not to mention they have a brand new clean sheet airport finished, up and running with all the expansion potential it ever needs.
> 
> There's nothing worse then when your cash cow turns into a financial burden. I wish some details of Mr. Mullers meeting would be released to the public soon. Better him to release the details then others sources.


Qatar is doing well because their owners have very deep pockets. I doubt the actual airline makes (or ever has) made a profit. On top of that, they are heavily competing with EK and applying all the same policies (lots of marketing, sports sponsorship's, undercutting competitors by a big margin etc.). To make matters worse, their expansion has accelerated and now they are a bigger threat than ever before.


----------



## noir-dresses

Banks Said to Push for Higher Pricing on $3 Billion Dubai Loan

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...sh-for-higher-pricing-on-3-billion-dubai-loan

Banks are seeking higher pricing on a $3 billion loan that Dubai is raising to help fund airport expansion as it prepares for World Expo 2020, people with knowledge of the plan said.

Lenders are seeking a margin of 200 to 220 basis points over the benchmark rate for the seven-year facility, compared with Dubai and adviser HSBC Holdings Plc’s proposal of 180 basis points plus about 14 basis points in fees, said the people, asking not to be identified because the information is private.

The loan, which includes a $2 billion conventional tranche and a 3.67 billion dirham ($1 billion) Islamic facility, is being raised by a special-purpose company that will help pay for the expansion of Dubai World Central -- home to the city’s new Al Maktoum International Airport -- and associated facilities in the south of the city, said the people. The special purpose company will be paid by Dubai’s department of finance based on a formula linked to passenger numbers at the city’s two airports, said the people.

Now with no more cheap financing/loans I would also suspect that EK are going to get much harsher terms on the additional 50 A380's coming in.

Add to that low load factors, and a fleet with no capacity discipline, wars in the region, terror attacks world wide, a high USD which is only going to get stronger, Brexit, a lower GBP/EUR, Indian cash crunch, rising fuel costs, pilot shortage, horrible middle management, subsidy claims, high marketing costs, out dated economy/business class offering, to name a few. Good luck to Mr. Muller figuring this out


----------



## YU-AMC

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> Etihad is dropping Minsk (ends 26 March 2017)... Etihad is going down?


Minsk was a questionable destination from a get go... Was it a daily flight?


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Nope, not going down. But the management probably got told off by the Sheikhs for losing so much money. Doesn't help that they've invested in failing airlines that are struggling to stay afloat, and to top that off, AD can't afford to throw money at a business that doesn't make money.


AD is probably one of the few places that can afford to throw money.....But they spend all that money for projects with minimal returns!!


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> AD is probably one of the few places that can afford to throw money.....But they spend all that money for projects with minimal returns!!


The sugar high is over, there is so much good money you can throw at lemon investments.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> AD is probably one of the few places that can afford to throw money.....But they spend all that money for projects with minimal returns!!


That is true, but they are more conservative with their spending than they were a few years ago. But it still boggles my mind that they are so persistent with the tourism vision: building so many new malls, museums, theme parks, hotels etc. when the demand is low. AD should just follow Qatar's path and focus on research and technology, and leave tourism to their more liberal neighbor.


----------



## noir-dresses

Dubai Plans to Spend $36 Billion on World’s Biggest Airport

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...n-36-billion-spend-on-world-s-biggest-airport


----------



## firoz bharmal

Its too much....IGA recently awarded contract for Istanbul 3rd Airport for 16 bn $ with 160 million passenger 3 runways.......!......Its almost more then double of its estimation.....!


----------



## noir-dresses

Europe’s Fading Allure Forces Gulf Carriers to Rein In Expansion

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ure-forces-gulf-carriers-to-rein-in-expansion

While a faltering economy, political uncertainties and less travel from Gulf oil executives have sapped demand, the biggest factor has been concern among Asian travelers about terrorist attacks, Emirates President Tim Clark said.

Chinese tour groups have largely ceased visiting Europe in the wake of bombings and shootings spanning France to Turkey, said Clark, who has led the world’s biggest long-haul carrier since 2003. A widely publicized axe attack in July on Hong Kong travelers in Wuerzburg, Germany, further darkened the region’s image and contributed to flows shifting to destinations such as Taiwan, Singapore, Australia and New Zealand, bypassing the carrier’s Dubai hub, he said.

“They travel en masse, 100, 200, 300,” Clark said in an interview in London. “When Ankara happened, when Paris happened, when Nice happened, they stopped. Not into a trickle -- they stopped entirely.”


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

firoz bharmal said:


> Its too much....IGA recently awarded contract for Istanbul 3rd Airport for 16 bn $ with 160 million passenger 3 runways.......!......Its almost more then double of its estimation.....!


It is quite a lot but I'm assuming it includes the airport, infrastructure, housing etc. I think they plan for up to 1 million to live there eventually.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Europe’s Fading Allure Forces Gulf Carriers to Rein In Expansion
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ure-forces-gulf-carriers-to-rein-in-expansion
> 
> While a faltering economy, political uncertainties and less travel from Gulf oil executives have sapped demand, the biggest factor has been concern among Asian travelers about terrorist attacks, Emirates President Tim Clark said.
> 
> Chinese tour groups have largely ceased visiting Europe in the wake of bombings and shootings spanning France to Turkey, said Clark, who has led the world’s biggest long-haul carrier since 2003. A widely publicized axe attack in July on Hong Kong travelers in Wuerzburg, Germany, further darkened the region’s image and contributed to flows shifting to destinations such as Taiwan, Singapore, Australia and New Zealand, bypassing the carrier’s Dubai hub, he said.
> 
> “They travel en masse, 100, 200, 300,” Clark said in an interview in London. “When Ankara happened, when Paris happened, when Nice happened, they stopped. Not into a trickle -- they stopped entirely.”


Seems like he's making excuses. Those tourists are probably all low yielding traffic anyways.


----------



## Emarati2009

Emirates touches down in Ft. Laude-Hlwd Int'l, South Florida. Fort Lauderdale becomes the airline's 11th U.S. destination


----------



## killerk

*Lufthansa teams up with rival Etihad in code-share deal*

If I said this deal was going to happen 6 months back, people would have sent me to a mental asylum!!

By Victoria Bryan and Peter Maushagen | BERLIN/FRANKFURT

Lufthansa has struck its first cooperation deal with a Gulf rival, agreeing to sell tickets jointly with Etihad Airways on some routes and leaving the door open to further agreements in other areas.

Germany's biggest airline has been a fierce critic of Gulf carriers on the grounds their state backing gives them an unfair competitive advantage and it has in the past objected to code-sharing by German rival Air Berlin and Etihad.

Other airlines already work with fast-growing Middle Eastern carriers, however, and the code-sharing deal signed on Friday comes on top of Lufthansa's agreement to lease planes and crew from struggling Air Berlin, which is 29-percent owned by Etihad.

Australia's Qantas Airways has a similar code-sharing agreement with Etihad rival Emirates while British Airways has a revenue-sharing deal with Qatar Airways, which owns 20 percent of BA's parent IAG.

Independent industry consultant John Strickland said Lufthansa's deal with Etihad was a positive move.

"Other major airline groups like IAG & Qantas have long seen the value of this," he said.

Under the deal, Lufthansa will place its LH code on Etihad's flights between Abu Dhabi and Frankfurt and Munich. Lufthansa had previously scrapped its Frankfurt-Abu Dhabi flights saying they were not profitable due to overcapacity created by the code-share deal between Etihad and Air Berlin.

Etihad will in turn put its EY code on Lufthansa's long-haul services between Frankfurt and Rio de Janeiro and Bogota.

The two will also consider extending their cooperation in other areas, Lufthansa CEO Carsten Spohr said in a statement.

Qatar and IAG, for example, have also cooperated on their cargo businesses.

A source said Lufthansa and Etihad were planning code shares on more routes. A Lufthansa spokesman declined to comment further on possible areas of cooperation.....

Source: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-lufthansa-etihad-idUSKBN1451EU


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I expected a more extensive agreement, but nevertheless, it's still surprising to see LH form any sort of partnership with the ME3. Honestly, EK would have been a better partner. LH already serves DXB and EK is a much bigger competitor for LH. 

EY has shown in the past that they are not capable of forming extensive agreements. They made a deal with AF-KLM but it hasn't changed much since it started.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Rumor has it that Tim Clark will be leaving EK next June, Mueller is a potential replacement for him. The pilots on pprune are already celebrating. 

A few years ago I would have been worried about this happening but now I think its time for him to leave. Tim Clark and his team have done a great job of growing EK and delivering record profits, but now we are starting to see problems that have arisen because of his policies and plans. His biggest mistake being the cancellation of that A350 order and letting employee morale go so low.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Rumor has it that Tim Clark will be leaving EK next June, Mueller is a potential replacement for him. The pilots on pprune are already celebrating.
> 
> A few years ago I would have been worried about this happening but now I think its time for him to leave. Tim Clark and his team have done a great job of growing EK and delivering record profits, but now we are starting to see problems that have arisen because of his policies and plans. His biggest mistake being the cancellation of that A350 order and letting employee morale go so low.


I can understand employee frustration with middle management, that's how they lost me as a customer because of the horrible customer service experience I had. After that I just refused to choose flying with EK, nor did I ever recommend them to anyone any more after that. My experience was very similar to the terrible real estate developers in Dubai, and the shenanigans they pull on you. You can really notice the culture of fear, and intimidation in the company with no one ever being able to think out side the box. No means no, and that's how I discovered Qatar Airways thank you very much.


----------



## noir-dresses

Etihad Airways Is Cutting Jobs to Reduce Costs as Growth Slows

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-cutting-jobs-to-reduce-costs-as-growth-slows


----------



## UAE Investor

noir-dresses said:


> I can understand employee frustration with middle management, that's how they lost me as a customer because of the horrible customer service experience I had. After that I just refused to choose flying with EK, nor did I ever recommend them to anyone any more after that. My experience was very similar to the terrible real estate developers in Dubai, and the shenanigans they pull on you. You can really notice the culture of fear, and intimidation in the company with no one ever being able to think out side the box. No means no, and that's how I discovered Qatar Airways thank you very much.


Maybe EK can reinstate the quality of Business class ....IE...Awfull food / drink /no massaging seats etc!

:cheers:


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

i said it before..Etihad is going down..Sad but its happening.. i smell conspiracy from someone playing hard ....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> I can understand employee frustration with middle management, that's how they lost me as a customer because of the horrible customer service experience I had. After that I just refused to choose flying with EK, nor did I ever recommend them to anyone any more after that. My experience was very similar to the terrible real estate developers in Dubai, and the shenanigans they pull on you. You can really notice the culture of fear, and intimidation in the company with no one ever being able to think out side the box. No means no, and that's how I discovered Qatar Airways thank you very much.


I like QR but don't enjoy the stopover. Plus I can never find a good fare on them to Canada. If I can get a reasonably priced direct flight, I always go for EY now. It takes me about the same time to pass through immigration, collect my baggage, and get to my car at AUH, as it does to just reach immigration at DXB (both T1 and T3). Plus immigration is always a mess at DXB, especially T1.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Damn, job cuts is really bad. In the past 6 months, EY and EK have developed so many problems. QR is still doing okay or at least that's we're told.


----------



## killerk

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> i said it before..Etihad is going down..Sad but its happening.. *i smell conspiracy from someone playing hard* ....


Can you elaborate (of course with politically correctness)? Would like to know what's going on!!


----------



## monderk

*Largest purpose-built VIP terminal in the world opens at Dubai South*
By Wam
Published Tuesday, December 20, 2016

In another remarkable first for Dubai South and the country, the VIP Terminal at Dubai South, the largest purpose-built facility of its kind in the world, was inaugurated yesterday.

The terminal is poised to be a game-changer in the business aviation sector, offering VIP customers a seamless travel experience, coupled with time and cost efficiencies within a thriving aviation ecosystem.

The terminal was inaugurated by His Highness Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates Airline and Group, His Highness Dr. Sheikh Sultan bin Khalifa Al Nahyan, Advisor to the UAE President, and His Highness Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Bin Khalifa Al Nahyan.

Full Details:http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/largest-purpose-built-vip-terminal-in-the-world-opens-at-dubai-south-2016-12-20-1.645216


----------



## noir-dresses

Etihad to Ditch CEO James Hogan

https://global.handelsblatt.com/breaking/sources-etihad-to-ditch-ceo-james-hogan


----------



## killerk

James Hogan may have been brash with the European aviation market, but I see a lot of faults from the other side too....

1. Abu Dhabi with all the money they have had, never had an aggressive tourism vision....they just wanted to piggyback on Dubai's... "complement" what Dubai has!!

2. They have never tried to be a hub of anything other than the oil and gas industry which happened naturally and when they try to they do it the same way Dubai has done...the new financial island (whatever they call it), KIZAD are all examples.

3. Abu Dhabi and Dubai are only 100 Kms apart (I mean the distance between the business cores of the 2 cities, not the urbanized area which is lesser)...The 2 have to stand apart in what they do, else they will just cannibalize each other!!

4. While Abu Dhabi's infrastructure is topnotch, they have always focused on cost intensive ones that no one cares about or ones people take for granted...nuclear power plant, Masdar, new highway which will only add to more residents moving to stay in neighboring Emirates, new sea port that even half of Abu Dhabi residents don't know it exists while missed out on visible, need of the hour ones like the airport (massively delayed), a metro rail in the city, proper affordable Universities from around the world (a few won't do) that admit people from all over the world etc...These visible ones add to the profile of a city...

5. Massive competition from Qatar was probably not expected. But then again a few years back Abu Dhabi was way ahead of Qatar....they just did not want to continue the same momentum to stay ahead.

6. They failed to open up the economy for investors...probably due to fear of backlash from the locals...but thats the only way money comes in...(outside of oil and gas)...

The above reasons are a significant reason, Abu Dhabi has had limited O-D passenger traffic. Then there are others like:

7. Lack of aircraft availability at the pace Etihad wanted to expand few years back...As Emirates and Qatar expanded at lightning speed, Etihad had no choice to build their network but to do so through acquisitions.

8. Abu Dhabi never invested in or thought about creating a low cost airline!! If you look at a 4 hour radii from the Gulf, you pretty much have 2/3rd of the world's population most of whom who are just beginning to make flying part of their lives. With limited investment, they could have brought the northern emirate population to AUH or Al Ain to fly rather than the reverse scenario!!

9. Sorry to say this, I know many forumers here are from Europe...but the economy there is a mess and highly socialized...Europe sould be the last place anyone should be investing money....other than in the real estate sector!! If they put the money on airports (which they did to a small extent) the story would have been different!!

10. A very significant reason (and many big consulting firms have also emphasized this) is that Abu Dhabi has been virtually blind to Middle Class...the ones who literally drive the economy... they rent houses/apartments, shop around looking for deals, eat/drink out. It is nice to have upper end developments but the rich people need the not so rich to work for them/keep them rich...they get this in Dubai (or they can from nearby Sharjah/Ajman)....the reason I mention this is how many times have one heard of malls in Abu Dhabi being made with French/Italian restaurants and then get converted to food courts with burger king and mcdonalds...this focus on just the elite in Abu Dhabi has led to Etihad invest more than the needed money towards luxury for the few...

11. There is politics (regional), spent money where they were not supposed to due to instability in the region, but don't want to mention more about that here!!

I see all that potential Abu Dhabi has to become a highly visible global soft power and then I see the way they spend their money.....Sad!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> James Hogan may have been brash with the European aviation market, but I see a lot of faults from the other side too....
> 
> 1. Abu Dhabi with all the money they have had, never had an aggressive tourism vision....they just wanted to piggyback on Dubai's... "complement" what Dubai has!!
> 
> 2. They have never tried to be a hub of anything other than the oil and gas industry which happened naturally and when they try to they do it the same way Dubai has done...the new financial island (whatever they call it), KIZAD are all examples.
> 
> 3. Abu Dhabi and Dubai are only 100 Kms apart (I mean the distance between the business cores of the 2 cities, not the urbanized area which is lesser)...The 2 have to stand apart in what they do, else they will just cannibalize each other!!
> 
> 4. While Abu Dhabi's infrastructure is topnotch, they have always focused on cost intensive ones that no one cares about or ones people take for granted...nuclear power plant, Masdar, new highway which will only add to more residents moving to stay in neighboring Emirates, new sea port that even half of Abu Dhabi residents don't know it exists while missed out on visible, need of the hour ones like the airport (massively delayed), a metro rail in the city, proper affordable Universities from around the world (a few won't do) that admit people from all over the world etc...These visible ones add to the profile of a city...
> 
> 5. Massive competition from Qatar was probably not expected. But then again a few years back Abu Dhabi was way ahead of Qatar....they just did not want to continue the same momentum to stay ahead.
> 
> 6. They failed to open up the economy for investors...probably due to fear of backlash from the locals...but thats the only way money comes in...(outside of oil and gas)...
> 
> The above reasons are a significant reason, Abu Dhabi has had limited O-D passenger traffic. Then there are others like:
> 
> 7. Lack of aircraft availability at the pace Etihad wanted to expand few years back...As Emirates and Qatar expanded at lightning speed, Etihad had no choice to build their network but to do so through acquisitions.
> 
> 8. Abu Dhabi never invested in or thought about creating a low cost airline!! If you look at a 4 hour radii from the Gulf, you pretty much have 2/3rd of the world's population most of whom who are just beginning to make flying part of their lives. With limited investment, they could have brought the northern emirate population to AUH or Al Ain to fly rather than the reverse scenario!!
> 
> 9. Sorry to say this, I know many forumers here are from Europe...but the economy there is a mess and highly socialized...Europe sould be the last place anyone should be investing money....other than in the real estate sector!! If they put the money on airports (which they did to a small extent) the story would have been different!!
> 
> 10. A very significant reason (and many big consulting firms have also emphasized this) is that Abu Dhabi has been virtually blind to Middle Class...the ones who literally drive the economy... they rent houses/apartments, shop around looking for deals, eat/drink out. It is nice to have upper end developments but the rich people need the not so rich to work for them/keep them rich...they get this in Dubai (or they can from nearby Sharjah/Ajman)....the reason I mention this is how many times have one heard of malls in Abu Dhabi being made with French/Italian restaurants and then get converted to food courts with burger king and mcdonalds...this focus on just the elite in Abu Dhabi has led to Etihad invest more than the needed money towards luxury for the few...
> 
> 11. There is politics (regional), spent money where they were not supposed to due to instability in the region, but don't want to mention more about that here!!
> 
> I see all that potential Abu Dhabi has to become a highly visible global soft power and then I see the way they spend their money.....Sad!!


:applause:

Lots of excellent points. AD hasn't been smart with their money. To top it off, locals are hired with extremely high salaries but they hardly do work. It's much more of a problem in AD than anywhere else in the UAE.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I hope Hogan leaves. Never liked his idea of buying failing airlines. So I wonder who will leave first: Hogan or Clark? There were rumors that they disliked each other, and both had different ways of thinking, but it the end it looks like both made major blunders. 

I was thinking about this yesterday: since Flanagan left and Clark took control, EK has been buying British products and supporting the UK economy significantly (sponsorships, RR engine contract, British suppliers etc.). No wonder he was knighted by the Queen...


----------



## killerk

Air Arabia's management must be wondering how they are finally the airline that has everything in the right place!!


----------



## Emarati2009

killerk said:


> James Hogan may have been brash with the European aviation market, but I see a lot of faults from the other side too....


They denied it!
http://uae.argaam.com/article/artic...-تعرضها-للخسائر-واستغنائها-عن-الرئيس-التنفيذي


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> Air Arabia's management must be wondering how they are finally the airline that has everything in the right place!!


Air Arabia is run very well. They grew steadily, never tried to over expand, and made every move with profit in mind - unlike any of the ME3.


----------



## noir-dresses

Latest rumor going around is Emirates have fired around 300 engineers, and big cut's are in hand for Cabin Crew Management.

More pilots are leaving, with little to no pilots being recruited. Even a senior person in management had an out burst a few days ago because of pprune being a leading factor of new pilots avoiding to seek work for EK.

I'm sure we'll see many denials regarding the challenging situation, and the fate of the CEO's. There's just to much ego's floating around to admit to failure. I still don't understand why not be open with the problem, it's not like they have stock prices that will drop? It seems like they are still in denial.

As we speak more air frames are coming in with next to no capacity discipline in place, load factors are very low, and still dropping. With what happened in Turkey, and Germany this week that will just make it even tougher for them to sell seats. The USD is just rising, GBP, and EUR are still dropping. India has a cash shortage, and Trump is on his way into office which could be a big blow to the subsidy claims. No good news in sight yet. Two haul loses this year have also chinked a dent to their image. 

It's sad we have to hear what's happening from alternative sources instead of the airlines themselves.


----------



## siamu maharaj

I don't see why it's such a huge problem for EK. They simply need to pause growth for the next 3 years, and they'd be alright.


----------



## billding

EY have ended 748F ops some time during the past few months and have also removed one of two 744F they had.

They have added Copenhagen, London-Stansted airport and resumed East Midlands, also doing charters to Columbus-Rikenbacker airport in the US from East Midlands according to schedule.

EK Cargo have cut lots of routes since winter schedule or even before that, gone are Oslo, Moscow, Beirut, Tunis, Chittagong, Eldoret, Bahrain, Chennai and Kano.

They have however added Kabul, Ahmedabad, Madrid, Erbil, Riyadh and Paris, some of these were operated before as well.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

siamu maharaj said:


> I don't see why it's such a huge problem for EK. They simply need to pause growth for the next 3 years, and they'd be alright.


That would require them to stop deliveries of new aircraft. I think the penalties for that will be too high considering they are the only carrier taking A380 deliveries.


----------



## billding

Not sure if mentioned here but Niki is leaving AUH from March.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emarati2009 said:


> They denied it!
> http://uae.argaam.com/article/artic...-تعرضها-للخسائر-واستغنائها-عن-الرئيس-التنفيذي


This article seems to state Hogan has left already.

http://www.avionews.com/index.php?corpo=see_news_home.php&news_id=1200930&pagina_chiamante=index.php

(WAPA) - According to the reliable sources coming from the Gulf James Hogan, president and CEO of the Abu Dhabi's airline, Etihad Airways, left both roles. The leadership of the carrier is arranging for his replacement. Not fulfilling these appointments, also his office as vice-president of Alitalia-SAI (Società aerea italiana), of which Etihad owns 49%, lost automatically.


----------



## noir-dresses

I've just read an interesting article regarding the Etihad/Lufthansa partnership. It said Etihad would sell it's Air Berlin shares to Lufthansa, but cover the loses. It even stated Etihad would also give Lufthansa it's Alitalia shares for a share of Lufthansa.

So if true Lufthansa Group are going to be swallowing up Air Berlin, Niki, and Alitalia to become an even larger airline, and Etihad would own part of Lufthansa. This is big news if true, now how this will all work is to be seen. We already saw Lufthansa take a large number of air frames from Air Berlin, so total consolidation looks like the next move.


----------



## noir-dresses

Also forgot to mention I wouldn't be surprised if this move see's Etihad joining the Star Alliance. 

Now where would this move leave Air Serbia. I wouldn't be surprised if Lufthansa Group cannibalize them for the Groups sake. How would they even fit into this project?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...lufthansa-beteiligung-tauschen-a-1127146.html

Here's the article, and I'll google translate it for you guys.

Etihad wants to give Air-Berlin share to Lufthansa

Lufthansa could benefit more from the planned break-up of Air Berlin than previously thought. According to SPIEGEL information, Air-Berlin's main shareholder Etihad is ready for a swap deal.

Lufthansa could become the main pro fi le of the planned reorganization of the financially charged competitor Air Berlin. After the recent decision to lease 38 Air Berlin jets to the Lufthansa billowers Eurowings, SPIEGEL's information appears to be the next stage of cooperation. (Read the whole story here

According to this, the seat of Air-Berlin's main shareholder Etihad in Abu Dhabi is being discussed to contribute the remaining fuselage airline with 75 jets to Lufthansa and to participate in the group in return for a capital increase. The prerequisite would, however, be that the Arab owners first offset their offshoot Air Berlin and also paid additional money to come to a stake of at least ten percent in Lufthansa. Etihad currently holds almost 30 percent of Air Berlin.

The umbrella company of British Airways and Iberia, the IAG, serves as a model. Qatar Airways holds a share of 20 percent.

According to this model, the Etihad subsidiary Alitalia, which is threatened by insolvency, could also be saved. According to the ideas of the Arab chief, it could also land at Lufthansa. Etihad would have to contribute its Alitalia stake in Lufthansa and in return could get further shares in the Dax Group.

An Etihad spokesman did not want to comment on the presentation, at Lufthansa it is said that they are currently dealing with other tasks enough.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

If EY could get rid of their stakes in Alitalia and Air Berlin then that would be perfect. The problem is why would LH ever agree to take them...


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> If EY could get rid of their stakes in Alitalia and Air Berlin then that would be perfect. The problem is why would LH ever agree to take them...


Well if LH can get rid/buy out their largest competitor in Germany at a discounted price while they are struggling then why not. It also helps when EY are willing to off load their shares at discounted prices just so they don't have to deal with the mess they are in any more. 

Lufthansa were also interested in Alitalia before, but never managed to buy in. I think LH also has Lufthansa Italia, and if Etihad are also willing to give their share of Alitalia at massive discounts that could also be good for Lufthansa. I'm sure Lufthansa Group will always find a way to run Alitalia better than the Italians themselves, and Mr. Hogan. 

Then it mentions Etihad are also going to take care of the pending loses, and inject extra cash/capital into buying a percentage of Lufthansa Group.

Now if Lufthansa gets Etihad aboard their team then they have one less competitor to deal with in the Middle East who will cooperate with them. If they manage to get Etihad into the Star Alliance then Abu Dhabi could be their Alpha hub in the region to focus on competing with Qatar, and Emirates.

I think a well coordinated Star presence in AUH could reshuffle the deck again in their favor. 

Think of all the feed EY would have in the States if they joined *A. Maybe more access in Canada, even more feed, and AC more likely switching their service to AUH. AI would definitely benefit, but I don't know how that would work out with the Jet alliance. Africa would work well with *A. Asia teaming up with ANA, Air China, Thai, Singapore, Asiana etc, etc all in AUH. Even Air New Zealand could give Qantas a run for their money with a Falcon route. 

EY joining *A would even save them a lot of money when it comes to FF lounges. Instead of financing their own lounges, their pax would share unlimited existing lounges all over the world. 

I honestly think Qatar buying into BA, and joining One World did them a lot of good in the long run.


----------



## billding

An ex-EK stewardess on youtube said EK take the crew to a mosque on first day after they arrive in Dubai after hiring and and a convert comes and talks to them about how she converted to Islam, its like they are trying to introduce them to the faith and maybe even pique their interest in converting, dosent sound a like a thing a company should be doing.


----------



## noir-dresses

That sounds a little over the top, I would have to see the video to believe it. Even then I would still have my doubts.


----------



## billding

ok it wasnt the first day but it does seem to suggest that, its mentioned in the first few minutes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwgs4w_MWZ4


----------



## billding

Wataniya Airways is coming back http://www.wataniyaairways.com/aboutus.html


----------



## noir-dresses

A Swiss newspaper has written an article today stating EK/EY have been granted 5th freedom rights to fly to Mexico via Switzerland.


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> Wataniya Airways is coming back http://www.wataniyaairways.com/aboutus.html


Kuwait is one place that is fascinated with Dubai....They will fly to DXB and DWC and ignore the rest of UAE....


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.emirates.com/media-centre/emirates-to-launch-daily-flights-to-croatia?intc_type=carousel&intc_name=Fly_Emirates_daily_to_Zagreb_Croatia&intc_creative=EN_0250_DHP_510x190_tcm233-3923202.jpg&intc_location=home

EK will add Zagreb, Croatia June 1st, 2017.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

killerk said:


> Kuwait is one place that is fascinated with Dubai....They will fly to DXB and DWC and ignore the rest of UAE....


Number of flight from KWI to DXB+DWC: 


Fly Dubai : 62 Flights Weekly , 9 Daily 
Kuwait Airways: 28 Flight weekly, 4 Daily 
Emirates: 49 Flight weekly, 7 Daily
Jazeera airwyas: 23 Flights Weekly, 3 +- Daily 

*Wataniya*: 7 Weekly, 1 Daily 

harsh competition :cheers:


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> https://www.emirates.com/media-centre/emirates-to-launch-daily-flights-to-croatia?intc_type=carousel&intc_name=Fly_Emirates_daily_to_Zagreb_Croatia&intc_creative=EN_0250_DHP_510x190_tcm233-3923202.jpg&intc_location=home
> 
> EK will add Zagreb, Croatia June 1st, 2017.


Seems like so much capacity for a new route. But noir, you are from Croatia, so do you think there is enough demand for a 77W?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> Number of flight from KWI to DXB+DWC:
> 
> 
> Fly Dubai : 62 Flights Weekly , 9 Daily
> Kuwait Airways: 28 Flight weekly, 4 Daily
> Emirates: 49 Flight weekly, 7 Daily
> Jazeera airwyas: 23 Flights Weekly, 3 +- Daily
> 
> *Wataniya*: 7 Weekly, 1 Daily
> 
> harsh competition :cheers:


Wow, so much capacity. I mean, I understand why people from Qatar visit Dubai, since there isn't much to do in Doha, but Kuwait is quite liberal and they have some excellent shopping centers (The Avenues Kuwait is just as good as Dubai Mall), so I can't understand why Kuwaiti's like to visit Dubai so much.


----------



## smussuw

^^ Because other than "The Avenues", they have nothing.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Seems like so much capacity for a new route. But noir, you are from Croatia, so do you think there is enough demand for a 77W?


I was actually surprised when I heard the news, didn't see this one coming. In the high summer season EK could fly multiple flights a day with very high load factors. Just 400,000 Koreans visit Croatia each year, and they are expecting that number to rise to one million a year soon. We also get a lot of Chinese, and Japanese. EK should also get a lot of traffic from Australia/New Zealand, and a large part of that will be the diaspora. 

We are also starting to get a lot of Middle Eastern traffic, especially transfers who are going to Bosnia. Bosnia is becoming a hot market for Middle Easterners buying holiday homes at the moment. Just last year over 50,000 properties were sold to Middle Easterners who like the colder summer climate, safe environment, natural beauty, healthy food, etc, etc.

Any way a large portion of tourists do Croatia, Montenegro, Serbia, Slovenia, and Bosnia all together as a vacation mixing, and matching the combinations.

This is where it gets interesting, I called the EK ticket office in Zagreb to see if Croatia Airlines made a partnership/code share agreement with EK to transfer most of the tourists to the seven coastal airports, and to my surprise there is no partnership. So I'm kind of surprised EK doesn't have a feeder yet. I must say Croatia Airlines is very tied to Lufthansa, and the Star Alliance. Zagreb's new airport is opening up in a couple of month's, and the old airport next to it will most likely be used for LCC service. I'm expecting Easyjet to swoop in for some reason making ZAG one of there hubs, there's a lot of politics involved. 

As far as numbers go Croatia has recorded 16.3 million tourists for 2016, and every year we're getting double digit growth so the numbers are there as far as high season is concerned.

http://www.croatiaweek.com/tag/tourism/

Now how EK is going to fill there metal off season is questionable, but I'm sure they did there home work. I'm also hearing rumors EK might go trans Atlantic via Zagreb which is just not undeserved, it hasn't existed ever since the war. I think they could do very well with high load factors. Just North America alone has around a 5 million diaspora, not to mention all the additional pax that would come. Air Transat is doubling up there YYZ-ZAG service this coming summer compared to last summer. 

All in all it is going to be nice to see EK metal at ZAG when I'm in town.


----------



## Tarragoni

Well EK is flying it on 77W coz they dont have any smaller, sadly. 77L are used in longer routes and very few 200ER left, and remaining to go soon. Balkans was not served by EK and population wise you have Belgrade bigger, but partnered with EY, and Zagreb which has the tourism potential. Not a bad deal. 
Transatlantic should go via CH as is only major european hub without mexico and north SAm connection, hence competency laws could not be raised against it. They wont launch transatlantic on a yet to be tried route


----------



## noir-dresses

Etihad, Lufthansa in talks to merge airlines: paper

According to the paper, managers from both companies have for weeks been examining the possibility of Etihad taking a 30-40 percent stake in Lufthansa via a capital increase reserved for the Abu Dhabi state-owned airline.

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN151100


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, so much capacity. I mean, I understand why people from Qatar visit Dubai, since there isn't much to do in Doha, but Kuwait is quite liberal and they have some excellent shopping centers (The Avenues Kuwait is just as good as Dubai Mall), so I can't understand why Kuwaiti's like to visit Dubai so much.





smussuw said:


> ^^ Because other than "The Avenues", they have nothing.



KWI has a high demand to Dubai in general, so many kuwaitis own houses and properties in dubai, not to mention the holidays they have more flights during weekends and national holidays. besides, kuwait lacks night life and alcohol


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, so much capacity. I mean, I understand why people from Qatar visit Dubai, since there isn't much to do in Doha, but Kuwait is quite liberal and they have some excellent shopping centers (The Avenues Kuwait is just as good as Dubai Mall), so I can't understand why Kuwaiti's like to visit Dubai so much.


There is also a lot hub traffic...connecting passengers on Kuwait Airways and Emirates. Kuwait Airways flies to few destinations but their fares are pretty low compared to the ME3 for the budget conscious.

Jazeera is one airline I don't get...they fly to both airports of Dubai but not to Abu Dhabi......


----------



## killerk

Etihad will replace Air Berlin's Dusseldorf route while Air Berlin will use the aircraft for its new long haul plans (probably to fly to Hong Kong).


----------



## Slimbo

New Emirates route, Newark via Athens.


----------



## killerk

*Etihad continues Minsk operations from March 2017*

Posted 17 January 2017 16:20

Etihad Airways has reversed its decision to cancel service to Belarus, as the airline re-opened reservation for its 3 weekly Abu Dhabi – Minsk route, for travel on/after 28MAR17. The airline previously scheduled last service on 24MAR17.

Airbus A319 aircraft continues to operate this route in summer season.

EY061 AUH0735 – 1225MSQ 319 246
EY062 MSQ1325 – 2020AUH 319 246

Source: http://www.routesonline.com/news/38...d-continues-minsk-operations-from-march-2017/


----------



## killerk

Someone in another forum just pointed this out...The same day Etihad stops flying to Sao Paulo, its codeshare with Lufthansa on the route from Frankfurt starts and Emirates upgrades to the A380 on the route from DXB....


----------



## noir-dresses

Dubai Airport Traffic Slows as Oil Slump Hits Emirates

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...enger-gains-slow-as-oil-economy-hurt-emirates

Dubai International Airport said passenger growth slowed by a third last year as economies faltered and the lower oil price clipped Mideast travel, while warning that the current 12 months could see the most sluggish expansion in a decade.

The world’s busiest hub for cross-border flights boosted customer numbers 7.2 percent to 83.6 million in 2016, retreating from a 10.7 percent advance in 2015, owner Dubai Airports said in an e-mailed statement.


----------



## noir-dresses

Etihad CEO Hogan to Go as It Battles Losses at European Partners

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...to-quit-as-carrier-struggles-with-investments

Chief Financial Officer James Rigney will also quit Etihad to join Hogan at an investment company located outside the United Arab Emirates and not linked to the airline or its affiliates. A global search for a new CEO and CFO is underway, according to the company. Peter Baumgartner, who has run the main airline operation since Hogan became group chief in May, and Bruno Matheu, CEO for the equity partnership, are among leading internal figures.
Etihad’s s


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Newark via Athens is strange. Newark should be served by itself since I'm sure there is enough demand. Perhaps they should reduce JFK to 2 daily. Also Athens is not a big destination, it's mainly a destination for tourists in the summer. I dunno, not sure this route will do well.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> I can't wait to see the numbers for the next year.... with significant cutting down of Abu Dhabi operations by the Etihad partner airlines.


And the stagnant fleet growth of EY...
To offset the slowdown, this is the perfect time to launch an LCC. Unfortunately I don't think it will happen hno:

At least EY's policy is better than EK's. EK keeps accepting giant A380's and flies them on routes which can't even fill the aircraft.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/Aerospace/idUSKBN15O2RW?il=0

Now it looks like the EU will make life tougher for Gulf carriers.


----------



## noir-dresses

Some good news regarding the new Trump administrations meeting with the US airline industry this week. Trump did say the US3 are getting alot of competition from the ME3, and that the relative governments are investing large amounts in there airlines. He also said that those government run airlines buy alot of American airplanes spending huge amounts funds in the tens of billion USD which create US jobs. So all in all I can't see the Trump administration siding with the US3 on the subsidy issue.which is good for EK.

From what I see trumps OK if you buy American products, and employ at least a 50 percent American crew when flying to the US.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK received there 129th 77W from Boeing.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/09/investing/emirates-us-jobs-airlines-trump/index.html

Trump faces delicate balancing act between US, and foreign airlines.

I think from the tone of the Trump administration we can officially consider the subsidies issue done with.


----------



## noir-dresses

Looks like EK will start a new service to Phnom Penh, Cambodia via Yangon, Myanmar starting starting July 1st, 2017.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Looks like EK will start a new service to Phnom Penh, Cambodia via Yangon, Myanmar starting starting July 1st, 2017.


Nice to see some expansion even during these rough times.


----------



## noir-dresses

EK recieved their 93rd A380 registration A6-EUI.


----------



## killerk

*AirBaltic to launch CS300 long-haul flights to Abu Dhabi*

Feb 24, 2017

Latvian carrier airBaltic plans to launch 4X-weekly Riga-Abu Dhabi Bombardier CS300 service beginning Oct. 29, in cooperation with Etihad Airways, the Riga-based carrier announced Feb. 24.

AirBaltic CEO Martin Gauss said the CS300 will be able to “fly longer distances and reach airports that we were not able to serve with our fleet before.” 

The CS300 launch customer took delivery of its first of the type Nov. 28, 2016, and launched its first flight from Riga to Amsterdam Dec. 14. The carrier received its second CS300 Dec. 3.

AirBaltic’s fleet also includes 12 Bombardier Q400s and 13 Boeing 737s.

Source: http://atwonline.com/airports-routes/airbaltic-launch-cs300-long-haul-flights-abu-dhabi


----------



## billding

Dont know why airlines think people are fools and market old routes as new, Air Baltic have served AUH three years ago with EY codesharing on the route same frequency as this new one.

Speaking of EY will they ever resume Peshawar, been three years or more since it was dropped for security reason, everyone else continues to fly there with no problem.


----------



## billding

Garuda, Hainan and Turkmenistan have left AUH for those not in the know.

Flydiubai are restarting Sylhet after a two year hiatus from 15th March, four flights weekly till mid May then going to six weekly.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> Garuda, Hainan and Turkmenistan have left AUH for those not in the know.
> 
> Flydiubai are restarting Sylhet after a two year hiatus from 15th March, four flights weekly till mid May then going to six weekly.


The low oil price must be hurting yields at AUH. Plus the market isn't big enough to sustain EY and those other airlines.


----------



## billding

Air Arabia will operate temporary service to Kermanshah, for Iranian New Year Nauroz holidays.


----------



## noir-dresses

Virgin Australia has axed plans to fly between Perth and Abu Dhabi, pulling out of the route even before the first flight took off.

The airline had proposed three flights per week beginning June 9 2017, but said in a statement today that "subsequent changes in market conditions have made the route no longer viable for Virgin Australia."

Those seemingly few travellers who had booked their seat on Virgin's Airbus A330 flights will be offered alternative flights with partner Etihad Airways.

Coupled with this month's closure of the Sydney-Abu Dhabi route, the move sees Virgin finally pulling out of the UAE capital in order to better focus on the USA and Asia.

https://www.ausbt.com.au/virgin-australia-axes-perth-abu-dhabi-flights


----------



## noir-dresses

Virgin Australia has axed plans to fly between Perth and Abu Dhabi, pulling out of the route even before the first flight took off.

The airline had proposed three flights per week beginning June 9 2017, but said in a statement today that "subsequent changes in market conditions have made the route no longer viable for Virgin Australia."

Those seemingly few travellers who had booked their seat on Virgin's Airbus A330 flights will be offered alternative flights with partner Etihad Airways.

Coupled with this month's closure of the Sydney-Abu Dhabi route, the move sees Virgin finally pulling out of the UAE capital in order to better focus on the USA and Asia.

https://www.ausbt.com.au/virgin-australia-axes-perth-abu-dhabi-flights


----------



## noir-dresses

Etihad's problems with their European acquisitions keeps bleeding millions.:bash:

Alitalia’s liquidity is running out, the airline must find €1 billion to have a future

There’s only a month left before their liquidity runs dry at the end of March. At that point, Alitalia will no longer be able to afford to fuel their airplanes, or to pay the salaries of 12,000 employees, the airports’ fees, the leasing payments on the airplanes and their other suppliers.

They nearly halted activities just before Christmas, when the ailing company - which is 49% owned by the UAE’s Etihad Airways - already had a negative balance. They avoided the collapse on December 22nd when the shareholder banks on the board, UniCredit and Intesa Sanpaolo, released the lines of credit that were already granted, worth €180 million. Facing strong pressing by Paolo Gentiloni’s government, the banks turned a blind eye to the fact that there’s no business plan to indicate how the company intends to turn things around and stop hemorrhaging losses.

It’s appropriate to take a step back, in order to understand how severe the crisis is in this little Italian company, which is still a very visible brand, in spite of its somewhat reduced market share. For a few years now, Ryanair has been transporting more passengers in Italy than Alitalia: 2015’s figures show 29.7 million passengers, versus 22.987 million. And it won’t be long before easyJet could also surpass them, with 14.36 million passengers in 2015.

This year, Alitalia predicts more than €600 million in operating losses. It’s almost reached an average of €2 million in losses per day. 2017 should have been the year for them to break even in terms of operating and net profits, according to the plan launched in August 2014 by their new, strong partner Etihad. In the first two years since Etihad joined (2015 and 2016), the “new” company had over €1 billion in operating losses.

http://www.italy24.ilsole24ore.com/...y/2017-02-23/alitalia-175049.php?uuid=AEyM29b


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Yikes, another terrible decision by Hogan. Nobody will even buy that stake from them, so it's probably just going to be a write-off in the end.


----------



## Berliner01

> Dubai International Passenger traffic rose 9.7 per cent to 8,037,008 in January 2017, up from 7,327,637 in the same month in 2016. This follows DXB’s performance in 2016 during which the airport welcomed a record 83.6 million passengers.
> 
> Flight movements totalled 36,592 in January 2017, up 2.1 per cent compared to the 35,841 movements recorded in January 2016. The average number of passengers per movement increased to 230 compared to 215 during the corresponding period in 2016.
> 
> Freight volumes at DXB also registered gains during the month, totalling 208,271 – an increase of 3.4 per cent compared to 201,483 recorded in January 2016.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/pass...rnational-airport-hits-new-record-665223.html


----------



## billding

noir-dresses said:


> Virgin Australia has axed plans to fly between Perth and Abu Dhabi, pulling out of the route even before the first flight took off.
> 
> The airline had proposed three flights per week beginning June 9 2017, but said in a statement today that "subsequent changes in market conditions have made the route no longer viable for Virgin Australia."
> 
> Those seemingly few travellers who had booked their seat on Virgin's Airbus A330 flights will be offered alternative flights with partner Etihad Airways.
> 
> Coupled with this month's closure of the Sydney-Abu Dhabi route, the move sees Virgin finally pulling out of the UAE capital in order to better focus on the USA and Asia.
> 
> https://www.ausbt.com.au/virgin-australia-axes-perth-abu-dhabi-flights


Who next?


----------



## billding

PIA are to reintroduce jet service to SHJ linking it with Islamabad from 27th March with A320, currently they only use ATR72 on flights from Turbat, 737, A300 and A310 flew from Karachi, Lahore and Quetta in the past.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates foresees strong Zagreb loads

http://www.exyuaviation.com/2017/03/emirates-foresees-strong-zagreb-loads.html


----------



## Sarakumar

Nice to hear, sounds great


----------



## billding

Etihad ending A380 to Mumbai, also dropping Istanbul-Sabiha.


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> Etihad ending A380 to Mumbai, also dropping Istanbul-Sabiha.


and those A380s will fly to Paris instead!!


----------



## GTR66

killerk said:


> and those A380s will fly to Paris instead!!


They only flew the A380 to BOM and not to Istanbul. Another airline pulls out of the Istanbul market.


----------



## killerk

GTR66 said:


> They only flew the A380 to BOM and not to Istanbul. Another airline pulls out of the Istanbul market.


The 2nd airport, Etihad flights to Ataturk continue!! Also Turkish flies to Abu Dhabi from both the airports.


----------



## billding

GTR66 said:


> They only flew the A380 to BOM and not to Istanbul. Another airline pulls out of the Istanbul market.


It meant they are dropping the secondary airport not that A380 flew there.


----------



## billding

Indefinite ban on carriage in cabin of personal devces on nonstop flights MENA to US and vice versa, UAE not spared either.


----------



## noir-dresses

U.S. imposes electronics ban on flights from major Middle Eastern and African airports

The 10 international airports covered by the ban are in Cairo, Egypt; Dubai and Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.; Istanbul, Turkey; Doha, Qatar; Amman, Jordan; Kuwait City; Casablanca, Morocco; and Jeddah and Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.

The nine airlines are Egyptair, Emirates Airline, Etihad Airways, Kuwait Airways, Qatar Airways, Royal Air Maroc, Royal Jordanian Airlines, Saudi Arabian Airlines and Turkish Airlines.

The officials said U.S. carriers are not affected because none of them fly from the airports in question to the U.S.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/21/new...le-east-africa/index.html?iid=hp-toplead-intl

This will just give added pressure to EK, and EY regarding market competitiveness because the US just basically said we don't trust your local airports security screening.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Not good but at least the UAE is not the only country with this problem, so it's not like EK is going to be hurt from this.


----------



## killerk

^^ again.....Air Arabia folks will be sitting back and scratching their heads at their new found luck!!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Now that I think about this, many J travellers need their laptops to work on flights. Might hurt premium loads for all those airlines hno:




killerk said:


> ^^ again.....Air Arabia folks will be sitting back and scratching their heads at their new found luck!!!


Lol, but then again, Air Arabia doesn't fly to the US.


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> ^^ again.....Air Arabia folks will be sitting back and scratching their heads at their new found luck!!!


...but what if the US actually did catch on to chatter regarding new methods of potential terror, and this is a protective preventative measure. As bad as the new electronic ban might sound, it definitely beats a tragedy which would really have folk scratching their heads.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> ...but what if the US actually did catch on to chatter regarding new methods of potential terror, and this is a protective preventative measure. As bad as the new electronic ban might sound, it definitely beats a tragedy which would really have folk scratching their heads.


Seems strange that this only applies to Middle Eastern carriers. Would make more sense if it was a rule for all airlines.


----------



## noir-dresses

The UK has also banned electronic devises from certain flights in the Middle East, and Africa. The UK ban doesn't seem to include Qatar, and the UAE like the US ban.

The six affected UK carriers are:

British Airways
EasyJet
Jet2.com
Monarch
Thomas Cook
Thomson

The eight overseas airlines subject to the ban are:

Turkish Airlines
Pegasus Airways
Atlas-Global Airlines
Middle East Airlines
Egyptair
Royal Jordanian,
Tunis Air
Saudia


----------



## Slimbo

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Not good but at least the UAE is not the only country with this problem, so it's not like EK is going to be hurt from this.


I would say they are. Almost every single business traveller from the Middle East (and Indian sub-continent) to the USA will choose to go with a European airline as I would suspect no-one wants to check-in their laptop for fear of damage, or be stuck without it for such a long flight. Some passengers originating from Dubai may still prefer the direct flight, but for everyone else who would otherwise be connecting in Dubai, there's no reason to use Emirates.


----------



## killerk

Slimbo said:


> I would say they are. Almost every single business traveller from the Middle East (and Indian sub-continent) to the USA will choose to go with a European airline as I would suspect no-one wants to check-in their laptop for fear of damage, or be stuck without it for such a long flight. Some passengers originating from Dubai may still prefer the direct flight, but for everyone else who would otherwise be connecting in Dubai, there's no reason to use Emirates.


Business travelers to India from North America already use European Airlines....they think traveling in an Arab airline is not classy enough....

The ME3s huge patronage to the Indian subcontinent arises from the fact that they fly to almost all the cities there with a decent sized international airport and hence you have a 1 stop connection unlike the Euro ones that fly only to 3-4 cities in the whole of south Asia....


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Slimbo said:


> I would say they are. Almost every single business traveller from the Middle East (and Indian sub-continent) to the USA will choose to go with a European airline as I would suspect no-one wants to check-in their laptop for fear of damage, or be stuck without it for such a long flight. Some passengers originating from Dubai may still prefer the direct flight, but for everyone else who would otherwise be connecting in Dubai, there's no reason to use Emirates.


Absolutely. But EK competes on price as well, and the only other carriers that usually undercut EK are QR and TK, and both are affected by the ban too. So I don't think EK has too much to worry about, but yes this is a setback.


----------



## billding

If the airports are unsafe why are foreign airlines exempted from this security measure, they have a greater chance of being tragetted then a Muslim airline, whats to say a terrorist will spare a western carrier heading to its home base allowing PEDs in the cabin.

Is the ban proposer hoping western carriers will temporarily suspend operations to the region? the whole thing is not making any sense.

Canada is mulling the ban as well now.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> If the airports are unsafe why are foreign airlines exempted from this security measure, they have a greater chance of being tragetted then a Muslim airline, whats to say a terrorist will spare a western carrier heading to its home base allowing PEDs in the cabin.
> 
> Is the ban proposer hoping western carriers will temporarily suspend operations to the region? the whole thing is not making any sense.
> 
> Canada is mulling the ban as well now.


True, it really doesn't make sense but oh well, it is what it is. 

Canada just does whatever the US does/orders them to do, so its expected that they, along with the EU, are next to implement the ban.


----------



## noir-dresses

Laptop ban may force business travelers to skip Middle East airports

http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/22/new...es-competition/index.html?iid=hp-toplead-intl

The article also has a video of STC regarding the electronics ban.


----------



## EL_3grab

https://omny.fm/shows/businessbreakfast/dubai-airports-23-03-2017


----------



## chefdude

Who in their right mind wants to go to the US nowadays anyway?

Glad I saw all of that county that I wanted to prior to 2001 you couldn't tempt me back there for love nor money


----------



## killerk

chefdude said:


> Who in their right mind wants to go to the US nowadays anyway?
> 
> Glad I saw all of that county that I wanted to prior to 2001 you couldn't tempt me back there for love nor money


A lot of people.....just look at the number of US Green card applications that are pending....should give you an idea!!!


----------



## billding

Air Arabia launching Trabzon in June http://www.khaleejtimes.com/business/aviation/air-arabia-adds-trabzon-to-turkey-flight-network


----------



## billding

From Woodys Aeroimages


----------



## noir-dresses

More EK reductions,

Emirates between April and June 2017 is adjusting operations on selected routes, including aircraft changes or frequency reduction. Planned service changes as follow.

Dubai – Bangkok Service reduction from 7 to 5-6 daily
EK376/377 Cancelled during following period: 14MAY17 – 12JUN17 (Except 15MAY17, 31MAY17, 04JUN17, 06JUN17)
EK350/351 Cancelled during following period: 04MAY17 – 31MAY17 (DXB departure)

Dubai – Jeddah 26MAR17 – 30APR17 3 daily service operated by 777-300ER, replacing A380
Dubai – Manchester EK021/022 operated by 777-300ER, replacing A380 during following period: 08MAY17 – 22JUN17 (Except 21MAY17 – 31MAY17; Overall 2 daily A380, 1 daily 777)
Dubai – Perth 30APR17 – 09MAY17 EK424/425 777-200LR replaces -300ER
Dubai – Seattle EK227/228 service reductions from 7 weekly to following
05MAY17 – 21MAY17 5 weekly (Overall service reduce from 14 to 12 weekly)
22MAY17 – 11JUN17 4 weekly (Overall 11 weekly)
15JUN17 – 25JUN17 6 weekly (Overall 13 weekly)

Previously reported changes:
Dubai – Beijing 01APR17 – 30APR17 EK306/307 777-300ER replaces A380 (Overall 2 daily 777)
Dubai – Birmingham 08MAY17 – 31MAY17 Reduce from 3 to 2 daily, EK041/042 cancelled
Dubai – Dusseldorf 08MAY17 – 29JUN17 EK057/058 777-300ER replaces A380
Dubai – London Gatwick 03MAY17 – 22JUN17 EK011/012 777-300ER replaces A380
Dubai – Los Angeles 01MAY17 – 30JUN17 EK217/218 cancelled (Reduce from 2 to 1 daily)
Dubai – Munich 01MAY17 – 31JUL17 EK053/054 777-300ER replaces A380


----------



## firoz bharmal

I think schedule is changed due to Holy month of Ramzan starting from 27th May,2017...during this month there is significant reduction in tourism and traveling....


----------



## killerk

*Pegasus adds new international routes from June 2017*

Pegasus Airlines in June 2017 plans to introduce additional 4 routes from Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen, including Middle East and Russia. Planned service as follow.

Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen – Abu Dhabi eff 20JUN17 3 weekly
PC406 SAW2145 – 0325+1AUH 320 2
PC406 SAW2145 – 0325+1AUH 738 46

PC407 AUH0425 – 0810SAW 320 3
PC407 AUH0425 – 0810SAW 738 57

Source: http://www.routesonline.com/news/38...adds-new-international-routes-from-june-2017/


----------



## billding

^^ Pegasus branded aircraft already appearing in AUH flying for PIA.


----------



## billding

When did Singapore Airlines upgauge DXB to a 773ER?


----------



## billding

Dubai seeking flights to India's Northeast http://thenortheasttoday.com/in-a-f...ricted-access-to-airports-in-northeast-india/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> When did Singapore Airlines upgauge DXB to a 773ER?


Wow, didn't know they up gauged from an A330 - good to know. It's either more demand from the UAE, or SQ is transferring passengers at DXB with other Star Alliance carriers.


----------



## billding

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, didn't know they up gauged from an A330 - good to know. It's either more demand from the UAE, or SQ is transferring passengers at DXB with other Star Alliance carriers.


And its configured in four class, when was the last time SQ offered F to DXB?


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, didn't know they up gauged from an A330 - good to know. It's either more demand from the UAE, or SQ is transferring passengers at DXB with other Star Alliance carriers.


You mean from Dubai....Abu Dhabi is trying hard by the day to be non-existent!!


----------



## killerk

*Emirates Trims U.S. Flights After Drop in Demand*

April 19, 2017, 10:16 AM EDT

"The cuts will reduce the number of U.S.-bound flights from Dubai to 101, down from 126 currently.

Twice daily Emirates flights to Boston, Los Angles and Seattle will be reduced to once a day. Daily flights to Fort Lauderdale and Orlando will be pared down to five per week."......

Source: https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...s-us-flights-after-trump-administration-curbs


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Not good but at least they cut flights quickly instead of letting the flights bleed cash. I expect EY and QR to eventually do the same and decrease their US flights.


----------



## killerk

EY only flies to 6 or 7 cities in the US and that too not more than a flight a day (with the exception of NY JFK)..... Also the US preclearance has kind of been a boon for them in the current political climate. People prefer flying to AUH to see if they can continue to their onward destinations in the US....

http://www.traveller.com.au/etihad-...a-bonus-after-donald-trumps-travel-ban-guycjm

I think Etihad plans to upgrade the JFK service to 2 A380 flights a day from the current 1...


It is Qatar Airways i don't get...They seem to be unperturbed with everything happening in the US!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> It is Qatar Airways i don't get...They seem to be unperturbed with everything happening in the US!!


Well let's see look at QR: 
Excellent and efficient hub
Flexible fleet 
Fast growing network
One World partners to feed flights 
Government more willing to throw cash at the airline than competitors 

Tiny O&D traffic and Doha has very little appeal
Still much smaller than EK
Half as many seats to India than EK/EY
AlBaker said they are affected by the laptop ban


Based on that, QR is in the best position of all the ME3. Even if you ignore the subsidies suspicions, its no surprise they are doing well. UAE's big two need to get their act together!
EK can't seem to retain it's pilots and has a very inflexible fleet, and EY can't seem open their midfield terminal and write off their bad investments.


----------



## billding

Thai A350 service to DXB has been replaced with A330 again since a while.


----------



## Essa

Is Al Maktoum Airport expansion plans still going ahead? and I read earlier in newspapers that fly dubai will move all of its operations there by end of 2017, is this still happening
?


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.emirates.com/media-centre/ek-newsroom-emirates-group-announces-2016-17-results

EK managed to make a profit for the 2016/2017 working year.


----------



## billding

Has EK reduced or stopped A380 to Jeddah?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> https://www.emirates.com/media-centre/ek-newsroom-emirates-group-announces-2016-17-results
> 
> EK managed to make a profit for the 2016/2017 working year.


Quite surprising. Also nice to see a respectable load factor. The pilots on pprune exaggerate so much with their EK parking/flying empty planes BS.


----------



## noir-dresses

True, with so much fake news going around these days one doesn't know what to believe any more.


----------



## Saenjei

*Dubai International Airport Terminal 3*







*Visit https://www.youtube.com/c/NowHereBlow*


----------



## billding

Flightradar data shows China Southern use a 757 on Urumqi-Dubai route now, instead of 737-800, however flights are not trackable at the site, even though one is operating at the moment, probabaly aircraft dont have ADS-B installed, I thought all aircraft flying to UAE needed that per GCAA ruling.

Flight aware is showing it but with a speculated routing over Afghanistan, no traffic flying North-South takes Afghan route unless flight originates in Afghanistan itself, so I guess its flying through Pakistan.

https://flightaware.com/live/flight/CSN6069


----------



## billding

Why did Etihad operate A380 to Delhi yesterday? was it the first time?


----------



## killerk

^^ even the DEL airport forumers have no idea why!!


----------



## billding

EDITED: A glitch at FR24 was showing EK A380 flying to Beijing through Afghanistan, funny it should happen considering my earlier post


----------



## billding

Are EY planning to ditch A330-300?


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

*DXB registers 9.2 percent growth in April as traffic tops 7.6 million
*
Monday, May 29, 2017
Dubai International (DXB) welcomed more than 7.6 million passengers in April according to the monthly traffic report issued by operator Dubai Airports today. 

Passenger numbers reached 7,622,946 in April, up 9.2 per cent compared to 6,979,063* recorded during the same month in 2016. Following four months of robust growth, the year to date traffic reached 30,119,542 compared to 27,926,958 passengers during the corresponding period last year, an increase of 7.8 per cent.

In terms of percentage growth, South America topped the list during April with traffic on routes to the region growing 38.9 per cent, followed by Eastern Europe (33.9 per cent) and Asia (18.9 per cent). The Indian subcontinent outperformed all regions in terms of volume with 1,694,476 passengers, followed by Western Europe (1,677,144), and the GCC (1,301,785 passengers). London was the top city destination for DXB with 350,015 passengers in April, followed by Doha (290,524), Jeddah (196,673), Bangkok (192,981) and Mumbai (191,183).

Total flight movements reached 35,285 in April compared to 34,945* during the same month in 2016, up 1 per cent. Year to date flight movements totalled 140,611, a marginal increase of 0.3 per cent compared to 140,238 during the first four months of 2016. 

During April, the average number of passengers per movement was 225, an increase of 7.1 per cent compared to 210 recorded during the same month in 2016.

DXB handled 217,881 tonnes of freight in April compared to 213,790 in the same month last year, an increase of 1.9 per cent. Year to date cargo totalled 854,359, up 3.1 per cent compared to 828,934 tonnes handled during the corresponding period in 2016. 

“The growth at DXB has been very satisfying in the first four months of the year, and with the Islamic festival of Eid Al Fitr coinciding with start of the summer holidays next month, we are confident the numbers will boost our performance in the first half.” said Paul Griffiths, CEO of Dubai Airports.

*SOURCE* http://mediaoffice.ae/en/media-center/news/29/5/2017/dubai-international.aspx


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates to unveil new First Class cabins*



> Dubai: Emirates is set to unveil the enhancements to its First Class cabins and new features in the Business and Economy Class accommodations.
> 
> The entirely redesigned First Class, which will make its debut on board a Boeing 777-300ER, will showcase six private suites in a new layout. The new aircraft will also boast a range of other new features in the Business and Economy class cabins.
> 
> The First Class accommodation will be unveiled at the Dubai Air Show in November, the airline said on Tuesday, adding that the major revamp will take “customer experience to the next level.”
> 
> “All cabins will sport a totally fresh new look,” said Tim Clark, president Emirates Airline.
> 
> The airline will announce the destinations where the new Boeing 777-300ER is to be deployed in due course.
> 
> Emirates is the second Gulf carrier to announce new investments to its fleet this month, amid reports of other airlines cutting jobs and suspending operations on a number of routes. Etihad said last week it had received a new double-decker plane that features a luxurious three-room suite with shower and living room, as well as “apartments” and “studios.”
> 
> Emirates has the largest fleet of Boeing 777 planes that fly to six continents. It claims to have pioneered the private suite concept on commercial flights in 2003, establishing a new standard for First Class travel.
> 
> “Our products and services across cabin classes are continually improved and enhanced. But what our customers will see on Emirates’ new 777s starting from November will be a much bigger revamp that takes our onboard experience to the next level,” said Clark.
> 
> “We are excited to showcase the results of years of planning and development invested into our new First Class offering, and our overall Emirates 777 experience.”


http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/emirates-to-unveil-new-first-class-cabins-1.2035879


----------



## Emarati2009

Passengers flying through Terminal 3 at Dubai International now have more options to get some rest with the launch of 'sleep ‘n fly' lounge.


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.exyuaviation.com/2017/06/emirates-launches-zagreb-service.html?m=1

EK starts it's ZAG service today. Load factors seem very good.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

The UAE, KSA, Egypt, and Bahrain are cutting ties with Qatar including sea and air links. Not sure what the implications for QR, and the rest of regions airlines are from this move.


----------



## chefdude

This is going to be a massive issue for all the gulf airlines with no flights between the UAE and Qatar and citizens of both countries will be banned from travelling to the others. hno:

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/saudi...-cut-ties-with-qatar-over-terrorism-1.2038481

The United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Bahrain announced on Monday they were severing diplomatic ties with Qatar, as tensions escalate in the region over accusations Doha sponsors terrorism.

The UAE has given Qatari diplomats 48 hours to leave the country after Abu Dhabi accused Doha of "supporting, funding and embracing terrorism, extremism and sectarian organisations," state news agency WAM said.

Qatari citizens have been informed by the UAE that they have 14 days to leave, while citizens from Qatar have aslo been banned from passing through the UAE.

Emiratis are now banned from visiting or even passing by Qatar by all means.

The UAE has also restricted all air and sea movement with Qatar. 

Etihad Airways said it will suspend all flights to and from Doha from Tuesday morning until further notice.

The last flight from Abu Dhabi to doha will depart at 02:45 local time on Tuesday, the airline's spokesman said in an email.

Saudi news agency SPA said Riyadh cut diplomatic ties and closed borders with its neighbour to “protect its national security from the dangers of terrorism and extremism”.

A Saudi official cited by SPA said the country decided to “sever diplomatic and consular ties with Qatar, and to close all land, sea and aviation ports”.

The “decisive” measure was due to “gross violations committed by authorities in Qatar over the past years”, the Saudi statement said.

The UAE followed suit in cutting ties, and Egypt’s foreign ministry also accused Doha of supporting “terrorism” as it announced the severing of diplomatic relations.

The United Arab Emirates has given Qatari diplomats 48 hours to leave the country. Abu Dhabi accuses Doha of "supporting, funding and embracing terrorism, extremism and sectarian organisations," state news agency WAM said.

The statement said all Egyptian ports and airports would be closed to Qatari vessels and planes.

Bahrain’s news agency said the tiny kingdom was cutting ties with Doha over its insistence on “shaking the security and stability of Bahrain and meddling in its affairs”.

The Saudi-led Arab coalition fighting rebels in Yemen’s two-year war meanwhile said it was expelling Qatar over what it said was the country’s support for organisations including Al-Qaeda and the Islamic State group.

Doha has long faced accusations that it is a state sponsor of terror.

It has been criticised in some quarters for its support of rebel groups fighting Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, and Qatari individuals have also been sanctioned by the US Treasury for terror-funding activities.

In recent weeks, Qatar has been accused outright of terror funding in articles which have appeared in the American media.

It was also criticised for providing a sanctuary to former Hamas chief Khaled Meshaal, who earlier this month used his Doha base - where he has lived in exile for several years - to launch a new policy document.

The Afghan Taliban opened an office in Doha in 2013.

Qatar, which will host the 2022 football World Cup, is a member of the US-led coalition to defeat the Islamic State group.

The country is also home to the Al-Udeid airbase, where the US conducts all coalition air operations for the region.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Riyadh/Abu Dhabi and Doha's relations have been quite frosty in the past year or two so this was not unexpected. But this will be bad for Dubai, since there is a huge amount of both leisure and business traffic between Doha and DXB - the biggest city pair in the region. And it's not only bad for QR, because EK+FZ have just as much capacity as QR on the route. And EY has already decided to cut flights... 

Anyways, given how dependent Qatar is on its neighbors for every single thing, this will all blow over quickly, but even in the short term, there will be big implications from this move.


----------



## noir-dresses

Now lets hope Iran doesnt close its airspace to EY, and EK.


----------



## Scion

Still no end in sight for the Arab-Iran-Israel cold war triangle, yet the GCC is already crumbling from within. hno: I hope this will not cause too much economic instability. It would be a great shame to have the momentum up to Expo2020 ruined...


----------



## siamu maharaj

Is airside transfer possible between the Emirates and flydubai terminals?


----------



## killerk

^^ In DXB, few years back, at the terminals where the Emirates flights park (so many numbers so hard to remember) I had seen signs for transfer passenger connections that said FlyDubai....Even I was surprised to see that as I thought FlyDubai was a stand alone point to point low cost airline with no transit facilities.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I can't remember in T3, but last year in the old T1 (now concourse C for EK), there was a large area with a security checkpoint just for transferring to Terminal 2. 
And also when flying FZ, when you arrive at DXB, there are 2 stops on the bus: 1. arriving into Dubai, 2. connecting to another flight at DXB.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Qatar Airways announce 20 New Destinations for 2017-2018 Season.:- 

1-Ivory Coast,Abidjan	Port Bouet Airport	(Date TBC)	
2-United Kingdom,Cardiff,Cardiff Airport	(Date TBC)
3-Thailand,Chiang Mai,Chiang Mai International Airport	(Date TBC)
4-Bangladesh,Chittagong,Shah Amant International Airport (Date TBC)
5-Cameroon,Douala,Douala International Airport	(Date TBC)
6-Gabon,Libreville,Libreville International Airport(Date TBC)
7-Portugal,Lisbon,Humberto Delgado Airport (Date TBC	)
8-Spain,Malaga,Malaga Airport (Date TBC)
9-Indonesia,Medan,Kualanamu International Airport (Date TBC)
10-Kenya,Mombasa,Moi Interntional Airport (Date TBC)
11-Greece,Mykonos,Mykonos International Airport (Date TBC)
12-United States,San Francisco,San Francisco International Airport (Date TBC)
13-Thailand,Utapao,U-Tapao International Airport	(Date TBC)
14-Australia,Canberra,Canberra Airport,Begins 12 February 2018
15-Bosnia&Herzegovina,Sarajevo,Sarajevo International Airport,Begins 15 August 2017	
16-United States,Las Vegas	McCarran International Airport, Begins 27 June 2018
17-Ukraine,Kyiv,Boryspil International Airport,Begins 28 August 2017
18-Brazil,Rio de Janeiro,Rio de Janeiro International Airport,Begins 30 January 2018	
19-Oman,Sohar,Sohar AirportBegins 8 August 2017
20-Philippines,Davao,Francisco Bangoy International Airport,Begins October 2017
21-Ghana,Accra,Kotoka International Airport,(Date TBC)
22-Czech Republic,Prague,Václav Havel Airport Prague, Begins 21 August 2017


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-27/etihad-posts-1-87-billion-loss-in-worst-blow-for-gulf-carriers

Not good


----------



## billding

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> Qatar Airways announce 20 New Destinations for 2017-2018 Season.:-
> 
> 1-Ivory Coast,Abidjan	Port Bouet Airport	(Date TBC)
> 2-United Kingdom,Cardiff,Cardiff Airport	(Date TBC)
> 3-Thailand,Chiang Mai,Chiang Mai International Airport	(Date TBC)
> 4-Bangladesh,Chittagong,Shah Amant International Airport (Date TBC)
> 5-Cameroon,Douala,Douala International Airport	(Date TBC)
> 6-Gabon,Libreville,Libreville International Airport(Date TBC)
> 7-Portugal,Lisbon,Humberto Delgado Airport (Date TBC	)
> 8-Spain,Malaga,Malaga Airport (Date TBC)
> 9-Indonesia,Medan,Kualanamu International Airport (Date TBC)
> 10-Kenya,Mombasa,Moi Interntional Airport (Date TBC)
> 11-Greece,Mykonos,Mykonos International Airport (Date TBC)
> 12-United States,San Francisco,San Francisco International Airport (Date TBC)
> 13-Thailand,Utapao,U-Tapao International Airport	(Date TBC)
> 14-Australia,Canberra,Canberra Airport,Begins 12 February 2018
> 15-Bosnia&Herzegovina,Sarajevo,Sarajevo International Airport,Begins 15 August 2017
> 16-United States,Las Vegas	McCarran International Airport, Begins 27 June 2018
> 17-Ukraine,Kyiv,Boryspil International Airport,Begins 28 August 2017
> 18-Brazil,Rio de Janeiro,Rio de Janeiro International Airport,Begins 30 January 2018
> 19-Oman,Sohar,Sohar AirportBegins 8 August 2017
> 20-Philippines,Davao,Francisco Bangoy International Airport,Begins October 2017
> 21-Ghana,Accra,Kotoka International Airport,(Date TBC)
> 22-Czech Republic,Prague,Václav Havel Airport Prague, Begins 21 August 2017


Why post this in UAE aviation thread?


----------



## billding

New destinations for FZ Voronezh in Russia proper and Makhachkala in Dagestan Republic.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-27/etihad-posts-1-87-billion-loss-in-worst-blow-for-gulf-carriers
> 
> Not good


Yikes, those are massive losses. Just one of the many problems EY will face because of Hogan's failed policies.


----------



## killerk

noir-dresses said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-27/etihad-posts-1-87-billion-loss-in-worst-blow-for-gulf-carriers
> 
> Not good


In accounting there is a concept where you declare profits for few years and take all the bad stuff in your account books and report all the losses in the one bad year...The oil and gas industry here also does that...Looks like that is what Etihad is doing....

Who thought the labor (labour) unions in Europe would have this big of an impact on Etihad!! Looking at the future, they need to expand Etihad itself....in a hub spoke model the scale is important....they need to get as many non-stop Etihad flights to feed to Abu Dhabi from as many destinations as possible....with the mix of aircrafts (present and from future orders) that should not be a problem...

I do not criticize Hogan entirely for this mess because what he did was try the same. However he used the wrong partners to do that...Its not his fault Boeing and Airbus do not make planes fast enough for them to expand....However everyone in upper level airline management must realize that flying is no longer a luxury and should be for everyone....Etihad's focus was too much on luxury out of a base that is not known for its expat millionaires!!


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

billding said:


> Why post this in UAE aviation thread?


cause Qatar airways is the main rival of EK and EY


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> In accounting there is a concept where you declare profits for few years and take all the bad stuff in your account books and report all the losses in the one bad year...The oil and gas industry here also does that...Looks like that is what Etihad is doing....
> 
> Who thought the labor (labour) unions in Europe would have this big of an impact on Etihad!! Looking at the future, they need to expand Etihad itself....in a hub spoke model the scale is important....they need to get as many non-stop Etihad flights to feed to Abu Dhabi from as many destinations as possible....with the mix of aircrafts (present and from future orders) that should not be a problem...
> 
> I do not criticize Hogan entirely for this mess because what he did was try the same. However he used the wrong partners to do that...Its not his fault Boeing and Airbus do not make planes fast enough for them to expand....However everyone in upper level airline management must realize that flying is no longer a luxury and should be for everyone....Etihad's focus was too much on luxury out of a base that is not known for its expat millionaires!!


I didn't like him because he bought airlines no one else wanted. If he bought into profitable airlines, or did his research and bought airlines with actual potential, then he would be a good CEO. But many of his acquisitions didn't make sense. AB and AZ are airlines that would have closed down years ago had it not been for EY. Instead he delayed the inevitable and kept those airlines afloat.


----------



## siamu maharaj

How many airlines has Hogan destroyed? 3?


----------



## YU-AMC

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I didn't like him because he bought airlines no one else wanted. If he bought into profitable airlines, or did his research and bought airlines with actual potential, then he would be a good CEO. But many of his acquisitions didn't make sense. AB and AZ are airlines that would have closed down years ago had it not been for EY. Instead he delayed the inevitable and kept those airlines afloat.



It is just the airlines he picked, their economies were in the rouge shape. For example, the purchasing power in Italy has been on decline for some time now. The yields would never be achieved in order to get their ROI.....


----------



## killerk

*U.S. Defenders of Gulf Airlines Press Tillerson on Open Skies Deals*

August 1, 2017, 11:33 AM CDT

Airlines and travel groups opposed to curbs on flights from three Persian Gulf carriers are making their case in a Tuesday meeting with Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, a State Department official familiar with the matter said.

One of the topics on the agenda is a set of so-called Open Skies deals that govern flights between the U.S. and other countries, said the official, who asked not to be identified because the meeting is private. Some of the executives in attendance have tried to counter a push by American Airlines Group Inc., Delta Air Lines Inc. and United Continental Holdings Inc. to reexamine the agreements with the United Arab Emirates and Qatar.

Those expected at the meeting include FedEx Corp. President David Bronczek, JetBlue Airways Corp. Chief Executive Officer Robin Hayes and Atlas Air Worldwide Holdings Inc. CEO William Flynn, according to the State Department. All three companies are part of the U.S. Airlines for Open Skies, a coalition that has lobbied to preserve the U.A.E. and Qatar agreements.

Also attending are U.S. Travel Association CEO Roger Dow and Airports Council International – North America CEO Kevin Burke.

Flights to the U.S. by Emirates, Etihad Airways PJSC and Qatar Airways Ltd. have angered the biggest U.S. carriers, which accuse their Persian Gulf rivals of tapping into more than $50 billion in illegal government assistance to buy new jets and subsidize money-losing routes. American, Delta and United have lobbied the Obama and Trump administrations for more than two years to reopen Open Skies talks with the two Gulf nations.

Source: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-of-gulf-airlines-are-said-to-press-tillerson


----------



## killerk

*Robust growth fuels Air Arabia 2Q profit*

Sharjah-based low-cost carrier (LCC) Air Arabia posted a 2017 first-half net profit of AED261 million ($71 million), up 7% compared to AED245 million for 2016 1H. Turnover for the first six months reached AED1.72 billion, down from AED1.84 billion in the year-ago half.

The LCC carried more than 4.1 million passengers, with a load factor of 79% in the 1H, which remained flat compared to the 1H 2016....

Source: http://atwonline.com/airline-financials/robust-growth-fuels-air-arabia-2q-profit

As I said before Sharjah is sitting back and quietly enjoying the mess the full service carriers are in....This is where I strongly criticize Etihad...they never saw the demand in their own country where they could have expanded for free!! Atleast they could have started with Al Ain..


----------



## siamu maharaj

AirArabia is pretty chill.


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-15/air-berlin-files-for-insolvency-after-etihad-withdraws-support

Etihad officially pulls the plug on Air Berlin.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Over 8m passengers used Dubai airport in July
*
Over 8 million passengers used Dubai International airport in July as the airport recorded its busiest month on record, according to the latest data from operator Dubai Airports. The figure for passenger numbers in July marks a 5.9 per cent increase from the 7.6 million passengers passing through the airport in the same month in 2016.

It also brings the total number of passengers using the airport in the first seven months of 2017 to 48 million passengers, up 6.2 per cent year-on-year.

The most popular cities served from Dubai International airport in terms of traffic volume were London, followed by Kuwait, Mumbai, Bangkok and Riyadh.

http://gulfnews.com/business/aviation/over-8m-passengers-used-dubai-airport-in-july-1.2078239

So this is the second month after the Qatar travel ban. Considering DXB-DOH traffic is around 250,000 passengers a month, the YTD figures are going to be roughly half a million below what they could be.


----------



## killerk

I think there are people from Dubai and Abu Dhabi still flying to Doha...Just that they do it through Muscat or Kuwait!!


----------



## patel2897

what the update on new midfield terminal at Abu Dhabi Airport ? any latest pictures videos News ?


----------



## siamu maharaj

I also love T2. Land and out in a few minutes.


----------



## killerk

^^ Al Ain airport probably beats the record on that!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380




----------



## killerk

Etihad canceling Dallas Fort Worth service as American Airlines cancels codeshare agreement with them...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> Etihad canceling Dallas Fort Worth service as American Airlines cancels codeshare agreement with them...


So will ORD survive? ORD is also a AA hub...

EY is cutting destinations in order to try and save money. If only they hadn't bought so many bankrupt airlines, then they would have been able to continue to operate flights to most of these destinations they've cut. 

Oh well, Hogan has already done the damage. Lets just hope EY doesn't turn into another Gulf Air...


----------



## siamu maharaj

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> So will ORD survive? ORD is also a AA hub...
> 
> EY is cutting destinations in order to try and save money. If only they hadn't bought so many bankrupt airlines, then they would have been able to continue to operate flights to most of these destinations they've cut.
> 
> Oh well, Hogan has already done the damage. Lets just hope EY doesn't turn into another Gulf Air...


What I don't understand is that Hogan is known for destroying airlines. So Etihad hired him, and then let him buy bunch of useless airlines. It simply does not make sense. My guess is Hogan made some money with those shoddy deals. Why he was allowed to make terrible purchases remains a mystery to me.


----------



## Emarati2009

*#Emirates100A380*

Emirates: Our 100th A380 has a bespoke ‘Year of Zayed’ livery honouring HH Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan, UAE’s founding father


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

siamu maharaj said:


> What I don't understand is that Hogan is known for destroying airlines. So Etihad hired him, and then let him buy bunch of useless airlines. It simply does not make sense. My guess is Hogan made some money with those shoddy deals. Why he was allowed to make terrible purchases remains a mystery to me.


My guess is that EY wanted to expand as fast as possible to catch up to EK and QR, but they knew doing it on their own was going to be too hard, so Hogan probably convinced the AD royals that this is the only way to catch up to EK. And the royals didn't mind, as long as EY was hiring plenty of locals in pilot/management/made up positions... 

The problem is now their network is not big enough to support itself and will get worse once more routes are cancelled because this has an adverse affect on every other route. They are already struggling with the A380, having not been able to fill it on flights to MEL. To be fair, the more successful QR next door also has trouble with A380 loads/yields. Only EK's mammoth departure /arrival banks can fill up the aircraft (LF's are dropping fast though so one wonders for how long even EK can rely on just large WB aircraft). 

There was an excellent analysis by CAPA on EY transforming into more of a 'boutique airline' and AUH a secondary hub in 2017, but unfortunately they made it for members only now.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

*Airbus Working With Emirates on New Order for Flagship A380
*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-with-emirates-on-new-order-for-flagship-a380

Crazy news if true. Given that we aren't hearing about a B787 order anymore, this to me sounds like EK wants to stick to a B77X/A380 fleet, and will probably continue to operate from slot restricted DXB for years to come. If that's the case, the only way to grow now is to expand their current departure/arrival banks or create new ones.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> My guess is that EY wanted to expand as fast as possible to catch up to EK and QR, but they knew doing it on their own was going to be too hard, so Hogan probably convinced the AD royals that this is the only way to catch up to EK. *And the royals didn't mind, as long as EY was hiring plenty of locals in pilot/management/made up positions... *
> 
> The problem is now their network is not big enough to support itself and will get worse once more routes are cancelled because this has an adverse affect on every other route. They are already struggling with the A380, having not been able to fill it on flights to MEL. To be fair, the more successful QR next door also has trouble with A380 loads/yields. Only EK's mammoth departure /arrival banks can fill up the aircraft (LF's are dropping fast though so one wonders for how long even EK can rely on just large WB aircraft).
> 
> There was an excellent analysis by CAPA on EY transforming into more of a 'boutique airline' and AUH a secondary hub in 2017, but unfortunately they made it for members only now.


The reason highlighted in bold is something that I have observed in Abu Dhabi that needs to change desperately.... At present it also looks like they are trying their best to get rid of the foreigners (mostly from the so called "third world" countries who built the nation) from there!! That has significantly reduced the point to point traffic which was already low there.

What I have never understood was why Abu Dhabi went into panic mode when the oil prices dropped....The Qatar crisis is seen as a result of that. This was the best time for them to diversify. Just trying to bring a company like Amazon there would bring in 10,000 highly qualified and high paid professionals. I know many Arabs here who are into cool stuff like Data science, Artificial Intelligence, Machine learning etc. who would not mind moving there!!


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates’ new Boeing 777 First Class product to debut in Europe*



> Flyers on airline’s Brussels and Geneva routes to be first to experience new cabins from 1st December
> DUBAI, U.A.E., 6th November 2017 - Emirates today confirmed that its first two Boeing 777-300ER aircraft fitted with its soon-to-launch First Class product will operate from Dubai to the airline’s Belgian and Swiss destinations starting from 1st December 2017.
> Emirates’ new First Class cabin will feature six private suites laid out in a 1-1-1 layout, compared to the eight private suites in a 1-2-1 layout on its existing 777 fleet. In addition to the entirely redesigned First Class product, Emirates’ new Boeing 777-300ERs will also boast refreshed features in the Business and Economy Class cabins.
> 
> Prior to entering commercial service, the first Emirates aircraft to feature the new private suites will be on display at the Dubai Airshow between 12th and 16th November, following a product reveal on the first day of the show.
> 
> Operating one of the two daily flights from Dubai to Geneva, travellers can enjoy the new product on flight EK083 departing Dubai at 1450hrs, arriving in Geneva at 1855hrs. The return flight EK084 leaves Geneva at 2040hrs, arriving back at Dubai International Airport at 0605hrs the following day.
> 
> For travellers heading to or from Belgium, the new product will be available on flight EK183 which leaves Dubai at 0820hrs, arriving in Brussels at 1245hrs. The return flight EK184 leaves Brussels at 1435hrs, arriving at Emirates Terminal Three in Dubai at 0015hrs the following day.
> 
> Emirates is the world’s largest operator of Boeing 777 aircraft including freighters, flying 165 of these modern and efficient wide-body aircraft to six continents from its hub in Dubai.
> 
> Emirates’ products and services across cabin classes are continually improved and enhanced following feedback from customers. The airline pioneered the private suite concept on commercial flights in 2003, establishing a new standard for First Class travel.
> 
> Emirates has a track record of successful innovations that have raised the bar for the industry in terms of inflight customer experience since its launch in 1985. Its fleet of Boeing 777 and Airbus A380s boasts unparalleled entertainment on demand in all classes with its award-winning ice system, and inflight connectivity through in-seat text, email and telephone services, as well as mobile and wi-fi services.


https://www.emirates.com/media-centre/emirates-new-boeing-777-first-class-product-to-debut-in-europe


----------



## killerk

*Jet Airways adds Goa – Abu Dhabi from Dec 2017*

By Jim Liu
Posted 8 November 2017 12:00

Jet Airways from December 2017 is expanding travel options to the United Arab Emirates, with new service launch on Goa – Abu Dhabi route. First flight is scheduled on 10DEC17, operating on daily basis by Boeing 737-800 aircraft. 

9W590 GOI1925 – 2145AUH 73H D
9W589 AUH2250 – 0335+1GOI 73H D

Source: http://www.routesonline.com/news/38...jet-airways-adds-goa-abu-dhabi-from-dec-2017/


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates Group announces half-year performance for 2017-18*



> DUBAI, U.A.E., 9 November 2017: The Emirates Group today announced its half-year results for 2017-18. The Group saw steady revenue growth and a rebound on profitability compared to the same period last year, in spite of the continuing downward pressure on margins, a rise in oil prices, and other challenges for the airline and travel industry.
> 
> The Emirates Group revenue was AED 49.4 billion (US$ 13.5 billion) for the first six months of its 2017-18 financial year, up 6% from AED 46.5 billion (US$ 12.7 billion) during the same period last year.
> 
> Profitability rebounded after a low during the same period last year, with the Group reporting a 2017-18 half-year net profit of AED 2.3 billion (US$ 631 million), up 77%. This result was driven by capacity optimisation and efficiency initiatives across the company, steady business growth, and a more favourable foreign exchange situation compared to the same period last year.
> 
> The Group’s cash position on 30th September 2017 was at AED 18.9 billion (US$ 5.2 billion), compared to AED 19.1 billion (US$ 5.2 billion) as at 31st March 2017.
> 
> His Highness (HH) Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive, Emirates Airline and Group said: “A lot of the credit for our 2017-18 half-year results goes to our talented workforce who have worked hard to improve our business performance, and address our challenges without compromising on quality and service.
> 
> “Our margins continue to face strong downward pressure from increased competition, oil prices have risen, and we still face weak economic and uncertain political realities in many parts of the world. Yet, the Group has improved revenue and profit performance. This speaks to the resilience of our business model, and the agility of our people.
> 
> “The easing of the strong US dollar against other major currencies helped our profitability. We are also seeing the benefit from various initiatives across the company to enhance our capability and efficiency with new technologies and new ways of working. Moving forward, we will continue to keep a careful eye on costs while investing to grow our business and provide our customers with world-class products and services.”
> 
> In the past six months, the Group’s employee base reduced by 3% compared to 31 March 2017, from an overall staff count of 105,746 to 102,669. This was largely a result of natural attrition together with a slower pace of recruitment, as various parts of the business adopted new technologies, streamlined business processes and re-allocated resources.
> 
> 
> Emirates
> 
> Emirates continues to invest in the most advanced wide-body aircraft to improve overall efficiency and provide better customer experience. During the first six months of 2017-18, Emirates received 10 wide-body aircraft – 4 Airbus A380s, and 6 Boeing 777s, with 9 more new aircraft scheduled to be delivered before the end of the financial year. It also retired 5 older aircraft from its fleet with further 4 to be returned by 31 March 2018.
> 
> Emirates launched two new passenger services in the first six months of its financial year - to Zagreb (Croatia) and Phnom Penh (Cambodia). As of 30 September, Emirates’ global network spanned 156 destinations in 84 countries. Its fleet stood at 264 aircraft including freighters.
> 
> Emirates continues to provide ever better connections for its customers across the globe with just one stop in Dubai.
> 
> In July, the airline announced a partnership with flydubai, leveraging both airlines’ complementary networks to open new city-pair routings for customers, and optimise operations at Dubai International airport. Emirates also announced it will extend its successful partnership with Qantas for a further five years in tandem with joint network adjustments that will offer travellers more connectivity and flight choices to and from Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> Overall capacity during the first six months of the year increased a modest 2% to 30.8 billion Available Tonne Kilometres (ATKM). Capacity measured in Available Seat Kilometres (ASKM), grew by 3%, whilst passenger traffic carried measured in Revenue Passenger Kilometres (RPKM) was up 5% with average Passenger Seat Factor rising to 77.2%, compared with last year’s 75.3%.
> 
> Emirates carried 29.2 million passengers between 1 April and 30 September 2017, up 4% from the same period last year. The volume of cargo uplifted at 1.3 million tonnes is up 5% while yield improved by 8%. This solid performance speaks to Emirates SkyCargo’s recent investments in products and services tailored to key sectors, and is also a positive sign of a gradual recovery in the global air freight market.
> 
> In the first half of the 2017-18 financial year, Emirates net profit is AED 1.7 billion (US$ 452 million), up 111%, compared to last year. Emirates revenue, including other operating income, of AED 44.5 billion (US$ 12.1 billion) was up 6% compared with the AED 41.9 billion (US$ 11.4 billion) recorded during the same period last year. This result was driven by improved seat load factors, tight control on capacity deployment, and the strengthening of currencies in Emirates’ key markets against the US dollar.
> 
> Emirates operating costs grew by 4% against the overall capacity increase of 2%. On average, fuel costs were 14% higher compared to the same period last year, this was largely due to an increase in oil prices (up 11% compared to same period last year), as well as an increase in fuel uplift of 3% due to Emirates’ expanding fleet operations. Fuel remained the largest component of the airline’s cost, accounting for 26% of operating costs compared with 24% in the first six months of last year.
> 
> dnata
> 
> dnata saw steady growth across its global businesses which now span 84 countries. In the first half of 2017-18, dnata’s international operations accounted for over 67% of its total revenue.
> 
> dnata’s revenue, including other operating income, is AED 6.3 billion (US$ 1.7 billion), a 7% increase compared to AED 5.9 billion (US$ 1.6 billion) last year. This performance was underpinned by robust organic business growth, particularly in its international airport operations business with its previous cargo and ground handling acquisitions contributing to the 2017-18 half year performance.
> 
> Overall profit for dnata is up by 20% to AED 659 million (US$ 180 million). This was driven by dnata’s continued focus on extracting operational, process and cost efficiencies across all business streams, and supported by strong performances from both its international and UAE airport operations divisions, with new customers won and the expansion of existing contracts.
> 
> dnata’s airport operations remained the largest contributor to revenue with AED 3.4 billion (US$ 922 million), a 9% increase compared to the same period last year. Across its operations, the number of aircraft handled by dnata increased by 11% to 330,317, and it handled 1.5 million tonnes of cargo, up 25%.
> 
> This reflects new customer contracts won across the network, and expansion to new locations such as Rio de Janeiro and Amsterdam (ground handling) as well as the overall upturn in global cargo volumes. In the first six months of 2017-18, dnata continued to strengthen its international footprint with the acquisition of AirLogistix USA marking its entry into the US cargo market and expanded its marhaba lounge product to new markets in Australia and Pakistan. Additionally, a new maintenance base was opened in Singapore and a new cargo facility was opened in Adelaide.
> 
> dnata's travel division contributed AED 1.5 billion (US$ 420 million) to revenue, up 3% from the same period last year. The division’s underlying net sales remained stable at AED 5.5 billion (US$ 1.5 billion).
> 
> This was a good performance in the face of increased competition and a challenging landscape. dnata’s investment in technology has included rolling out Avaya to connect its contact centres globally, and a new proprietary booking system for Emirates Holidays. The division’s Middle East corporate business secured significant new accounts, and its newly launched bedbank – Yalago – began trading with third parties. Australia was a new market for cruise, and has already delivered a strong performance with growth continuing across this segment. dnata’s travel division continues to build a strong management team with key personnel changes geared to lead the business and extract synergies across its extensive portfolio of travel brands.
> 
> dnata’s flight catering operation, contributed AED 1.1 billion (US$ 298 million) to its total revenue, up 4%. The number of meals uplifted dropped 7% to 31.8 million meals for the first half of the financial year. The unit’s improved performances in Australia, Singapore, Romania and Czech Republic was dampened by key contracts lost in UK and Italy primarily from Alitalia and Monarch Airlines which ceased operations.
> 
> In the first six months of the year, dnata’s catering unit continued to win contracts from new customers and expand existing customer relationships. It also opened a new state-of-the-art kitchen in Melbourne, and invested to expand its capabilities in other value-added inflight services such as onboard retail.



https://emirates-group-news.prezly.com/emirates-group-announces-half-year-performance-for-2017-18


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

^^Good to see EK growing again. They've slowed down expansion from previous years but are still growing. It seems as if the downsizing of EY and the ban on QR have worked to EK's advantage. Couple that with the favorable exchange rates and slowly increasing oil price, and things are starting to look a lot brighter for EK. 



killerk said:


> The reason highlighted in bold is something that I have observed in Abu Dhabi that needs to change desperately.... At present it also looks like they are trying their best to get rid of the foreigners (mostly from the so called "third world" countries who built the nation) from there!! That has significantly reduced the point to point traffic which was already low there.
> 
> What I have never understood was why Abu Dhabi went into panic mode when the oil prices dropped....The Qatar crisis is seen as a result of that. This was the best time for them to diversify. Just trying to bring a company like Amazon there would bring in 10,000 highly qualified and high paid professionals. I know many Arabs here who are into cool stuff like Data science, Artificial Intelligence, Machine learning etc. who would not mind moving there!!


Many companies prefer to open their regional offices in neighboring Dubai. Its not that there is anything wrong with AD, but Dubai is the more well known, better connected and larger city. 

AD has the wrong policies IMO. When the economy slows, the government can stimulate it by increasing spending, but instead they cut back too much. Now they are suffering from a stagnating economy which is even more reliant on the oil price increasing in order to kick-start the economy again.


----------



## noir-dresses

The DAS is in two days, what are your predictions regarding aircraft orders, DWC, interiors, routes, military orders, etc, etc?


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-10/superjumbo-saga-last-hurrahs-set-to-dominate-desert-air-show

Bloomberg preview of the DAS.

This could be the last show STC is at the helm of EK.


----------



## Emarati2009

· Game-changing, fully enclosed private suites in First Class inspired by Mercedes-Benz 

· Completely refreshed look, meticulous design details, new seats and materials feature in multi-million dollar upgrade across all cabins



Dubai, UAE, 12 Nov 2017 – Emirates has unveiled completely refreshed interiors for its Boeing 777 aircraft, including its highly anticipated new First Class private suites. 

With floor to ceiling sliding doors and sleek design features inspired by the Mercedes-Benz S-Class, Emirates’ new suites takes luxury and privacy to the next level. Offering up to 40 square feet of personal space each, these spacious, fully-enclosed private suites are laid out in a 1-1-1 configuration.

From First Class through to the Business and Economy Class cabins, all along the walkways, in the washrooms and galleys, the latest Emirates 777 aircraft boasts a multi-million dollar upgrade that includes newly-designed seats and upgraded inflight entertainment systems in all cabins. 

Sir Tim Clark, President Emirates Airline said:

“The inflight experience is the heart of our brand and service proposition. The new 777 interiors that we are unveiling today is part of Emirates’ ongoing investment to continually raise the bar and exceed our customers’ expectations. Aside from our new fully enclosed private suites, Business Class features our latest fully-flat leather seats with personal minibars, Economy Class seats have adjustable full leather headrests, and the inflight entertainment system has been upgraded for all cabin classes. Throughout the aircraft, our customers will see modern and airy cabins, with painstaking attention to detail evident in design touches such as the textured wall and ceiling panels, lighting features, and more.”
On the airline’s new First Class product, Sir Tim said: 

“Emirates pioneered the First Class private suite concept back in 2003, and today it’s the industry benchmark when it comes to first class travel. Over the years we have continually improved on our private suites, adding thoughtful refinements and features. We are very excited about our new fully-enclosed suite which is a real game-changer in terms of privacy, comfort, and thoughtful luxury. This is the first time an Emirates product has been so influenced by another luxury brand, but it is a natural fit as both Emirates and Mercedes-Benz have the same unwavering commitment to fine detail, uncompromising quality, and a drive to push the boundaries.”
Emirates’ latest First Class product gives a nod to the design philosophy of the Mercedes-Benz S- Class, bringing together two global brands renowned for innovation, luxury, and comfort. The collaboration inspired several design details in the private suite including the soft leather seating, high-tech control panels, and mood lighting. 

Extending that trademark inflight experience to exclusive on-ground services, Emirates and Mercedes-Benz have extended their partnership to provide a fleet of the S-Class cars as part of its complimentary Chauffeur-drive service. Emirates First Class passengers arriving or departing in the UAE will enjoy a seamless journey from aircraft to home, and vice versa, in a Mercedes-Benz S-Class car.

The latest Emirates 777 aircraft with these new features will enter commercial service on 1 December, making its debut on flights to Geneva and Brussels.

Changing the game in First Class – key product features

The new Emirates 777 First Class cabin interior uses a whole new colour palette of soft greys, cream and champagne, conveying a contemporary, open and airy feel, with quiet and timeless luxury.

Created in collaboration with Boeing, Rockwell Collins interior systems, Panasonic, Jacques Pierre Jean Design studio and Seattle-based design firm Teague, each fully enclosed private suite has a floor to ceiling sliding door, and combines smart technologies and intelligent design to deliver function, as well as luxury and comfort. 

The soft leather seat reclines into a fully flat bed and can be placed in a “zero-gravity” position inspired by NASA technology, giving a feeling of relaxation and weightlessness. The roomy suites also have ample space for passengers to change in the privacy of their suites even after the bed has been made.

To ensure all First Class customers have a view, Emirates is introducing the industry’s first virtual windows for suites located in the middle aisle. These virtual windows project the view from outside the aircraft using real time camera technology. In the other suites, binoculars are available for customers who want to explore the sky outside their windows. 

Passengers can easily communicate with the cabin crew, or request for room service using the video call function. The suites also come with a service window where customers can be served drinks and canapes undisturbed. 

Emirates has retained and updated the most popular features of its private suites such as: the personal mini bar for drinks and snacks within each suite; and wireless controls to adjust seating positions, as well as to navigate Emirates’ award-winning inflight entertainment system, ice. 

Customers can view over 2,500 channels of on-demand entertainment on a 32-inch Full HD LCD TV screen, or project content from their own devices. The viewing experience is now enhanced with brand new Bowers & Wilkins Active Noise Cancelling E1 headphones created exclusively for Emirates. These headphones were designed by award-winning audio brand Bowers & Wilkins to ensure the sound was optimised for the First Class cabin environment. 

Each suite is fitted with an inspiration kit which features a luxury Byredo skincare collection found only on Emirates, Hydra Active moisturising pyjamas, and Bulgari amenity kits.

There is ample storage within the suite including a cleverly designed overhead compartment, and a full length cupboard for hanging clothes. 

As with any Emirates flight today, First Class customers can enjoy dine on demand service, with a selection of the finest cuisine prepared by gourmet chefs, accompanied by some of the most exclusive wines, champagnes and spirits in the world. They will be well looked after by Emirates’ international cabin crew representing over 135 nationalities.

Upgrades across all cabin classes

The entire Emirates 777 aircraft sports a refreshed interior with a light and modern colour scheme, classy textured panels, as well as new lighting and design accents. 

An artistic motif representing the Ghaf (prosopis cineraria) tree, is used as a design highlight throughout the aircraft. An indigenous evergreen plant, the Ghaf is a considered the national tree of the United Arab Emirates, and has deep cultural and ecological significance. 

The design and shape of Emirates’ Business Class seat onboard the new 777 was also inspired by the interior of a modern sports car, with a diamond stitch pattern on the full leather cover, ergonomically designed headrest, and a sleek overall look and feel.

The seat has a pitch of 72 inches and moves into a fully-flat sleeping position. It also has touchscreen controls for the seat and inflight entertainment system, several personal lighting options, privacy panels between seats, a shoe stowage area, footrest, and a personal mini-bar. 

The Economy Class cabin now features a colour palette of soft greys and blues. The ergonomically designed seats come with full leather headrests that have flexible side panels and can also be adjusted vertically for optimum support. 

Emirates is the largest operator of the Boeing 777 aircraft, one of the most popular and advanced wide-bodied aircraft in commercial operation today. The airline has 165 Boeing 777s in its fleet, and a further 164 on firm order, including 150 of the next generation Boeing 777x aircraft. Today, Emirates operates the Boeing 777 to over 140 cities on six continents from its hub in Dubai.



First
























































Business




















Economy



















https://www.emirates.com/media-cent...ew-cabins-for-its-boeing-777-fleet-template-2


----------



## Emarati2009

Emirates places order for 40 @Boeing 787 Dreamliners at Dubai Airs how 2017


----------



## noir-dresses

What's interesting is the delivery of these 787-10s will be for 2022 which a good indicator DWC expansion, EKs switch could be complete by then.

I'm sure EK could have gotten early delivery slots, but the delayed the delivery until the space/infrastructure was ready at DWC.


----------



## noir-dresses

There could also be an EK 787-9 add on order.


----------



## amplesou

Emerites cabins still with a dated biege theme.....very disapointing compared to singapour airlines new interiors....also buisness class looks less roomy!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> What's interesting is the delivery of these 787-10s will be for 2022 which a good indicator DWC expansion, EKs switch could be complete by then.
> 
> I'm sure EK could have gotten early delivery slots, but the delayed the delivery until the space/infrastructure was ready at DWC.


DWC ready in 5 years? An airport that huge needs much more time than that. 



noir-dresses said:


> There could also be an EK 787-9 add on order.


I read earlier reports of 60 options for the B787 order but I haven't seen anything reported for it.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

The new F product looks stunning. And with QR and TK not bothering to compete for F passengers, and EY a bit small to be too big of a competitor for EK, this F class market should remain with EK.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

It was obvious they would go for the B787, but only 40? That is considered small by EK's standards. 

The A380 order never came through. There's still a possibility of it happening in the new few days though. 

And the final question: where is there room for all these aircraft at DXB? During EK's arriv/dep banks, the airport is already at max capacity with no more runway slots. Where are they magically going to find space for all these new aircraft?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

FZ also refreshed their cabin (with fully flat beds in J!) making the product more similar across EK and FZ's fleets:


----------



## siamu maharaj

What are those 5 dots for? Strange design.


----------



## Dario_sa

siamu maharaj said:


> What are those 5 dots for? Strange design.


I guess from the designer world. Designers tend to put the colors used for their work, hence reflecting the 5 colors used for the design of the seat ?


----------



## Emarati2009

Boeing and flydubai sign historic deal for 225 737 MAX Airplanes!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I still don't understand FZ's order...nearly 300 aircraft on order. Unbelievable. 
Where do they expect to fly all these? Are the banking on the India bilateral changing and a boom in Africa/Iran/Iraq/Pakistan? Because that's the only way I see there being a need for that many aircraft.

Tim Clark said he expects the partnership between EK and FZ to generate up to 10 million extra passengers for EK, so that may be something FZ is banking on. 


And I'm guessing after this years airshow, we should expect construction of DWC's mega terminals to being imminently?


----------



## noir-dresses

There are rumours floating around that FZ could launch bases in other cities. I can't see how they can expand in India, and China when the bilaterals are maxed out, unless they setup FlyDubai India.


----------



## killerk

^^ You mean they are going to copy Air Arabia!! :lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

LCC's have been doing that for the longest time. Southwest, Ryanair, Easyjet, Air Asia, etc, etc all have multiple bases, it's not as if Air Arabia has invented the wheel.


----------



## killerk

noir-dresses said:


> LCC's have been doing that for the longest time. Southwest, Ryanair, Easyjet, Air Asia, etc, etc all have multiple bases, it's not as if Air Arabia has invented the wheel.


They did for the Arab world....However with the name FlyDUBAI that will be hard.... should have gone with a more common name... the name Norwegian air keeps confusing people with the airline's multiple bases!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Opening up new bases is a great idea. All the largest LCC's have many hubs.

I'm sure FZ will come up with a new name for a subsidiary based somewhere else. The question is, what airport in the region will allow them to set up shop? KSA is heavily protective (although slowly improving), just look at QR's Al Maha...


----------



## noir-dresses

FlyDubai could have at least ten basis in India, and Pakistan alone if they register there. Even though there is stiff competition in India they would have the upper hand code sharing directly with EK, and FZ adding many more needed seats.

China, and the EU could be tougher to expand.

They could also add a few target cities in the MENA region, and also open up Africa to compete with TK.

On a more ironic note just days after being loyal to Boeing with significant air frame orders at the DAS the States are working on yet another way to stiff the ME3 airlines with additional taxes.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...line-u-s-tax-exemption-cut-idUSKBN1DH04H?il=0


----------



## billding

EY cargo has dropped or suspended a number of freighter only markets, some could resume in summer, places are Tbilisi, Sharjah. Eldoret, Djibouti, Stansted, East Midlands, Hahn, Columbus.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> FlyDubai could have at least ten basis in India, and Pakistan alone if they register there. Even though there is stiff competition in India they would have the upper hand code sharing directly with EK, and FZ adding many more needed seats.
> 
> China, and the EU could be tougher to expand.
> 
> They could also add a few target cities in the MENA region, and also open up Africa to compete with TK.
> 
> On a more ironic note just days after being loyal to Boeing with significant air frame orders at the DAS the States are working on yet another way to stiff the ME3 airlines with additional taxes.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...line-u-s-tax-exemption-cut-idUSKBN1DH04H?il=0


I could see a hub in India. Competition is tough but the market is huge and growing very fast. 
Pakistan and Bangladesh still haven't developed their aviation markets to the same extent as India, but I'm sure it will happen in the next 5-10 years. 

That tax exemption will never happen. EK will threaten, Boeing will complain, and whatever Boeing wants, Boeing gets... The US government is very protective of Boeing...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> EY cargo has dropped or suspended a number of freighter only markets, some could resume in summer, places are Tbilisi, Sharjah. Eldoret, Djibouti, Stansted, East Midlands, Hahn, Columbus.


And they are also retiring all their B77L's after just being in service with them for less than 4 years. The downsizing is not over yet.


----------



## killerk

^^ They are ending flights to Jaipur in India in March 2018.


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> I could see a hub in India. Competition is tough but the market is huge and growing very fast.
> Pakistan and Bangladesh still haven't developed their aviation markets to the same extent as India, but I'm sure it will happen in the next 5-10 years.
> 
> That tax exemption will never happen. EK will threaten, Boeing will complain, and whatever Boeing wants, Boeing gets... The US government is very protective of Boeing...


Their best bet is Pakistan, Bangladesh and then few of the north African arab countries....decent point to point markets that could use a very competitive low cost airline... 
In India it is just going to be cut throat competition!! Besides the airlines in India are ultra-powerful from a lobbying standpoint, that will go against any airline with foreign ties there!!


----------



## billding

Thai will use A350 to DXB from summer instead of A330.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> Thai will use A350 to DXB from summer instead of A330.


A small upgrade and a big upgrade in terms of product. Good news! DXB needs more A350 operators.


----------



## billding

All of Arabia China bound service now routes through Afghan airspace, https://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/g9270#10417e2d cant recall any airline using this, possibly seasonal weather related, return sector continues through Pakistani airspace.

Even Tajik carriers dont use it when flying to DXB and SHJ.


----------



## billding

Just checked Tajik Air website, they dont serve SHJ or UAE anymore, Somon Air continues at DXB.


----------



## killerk

Billding, any idea if Rotanajet still offers scheduled services from AUH or have they suspended and offer only charter flights now?


----------



## Slimbo

New Emirates route - Santiago, Chile via Sao Paulo


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Slimbo said:


> New Emirates route - Santiago, Chile via Sao Paulo


Nice EK expansion in the Americas this year!


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Slimbo said:


> New Emirates route - Santiago, Chile via Sao Paulo


why via sao paulo! they could have done Montevideo, Uruguay or Lima Peru.


----------



## billding

killerk said:


> offer only charter flights now?


Looks like it could be even suspended ops completely FR24 have no fleet info on it anymore.


----------



## killerk

Looks like they are exclusively for charter flights now...
https://www.flightradar24.com/data/aircraft/a6-rrj
Did not know I could check there....everyday we learn something new...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Still no results from DXB and AUH for 2017...


----------



## Berliner01

> *DXB retains #1 rank for international traffic*
> 
> Propelled by high traffic volumes averaging 7.35 million passengers per month throughout the year, including the record months of January, July and August when traffic breached the 8-million passenger mark, DXB’s traffic reached 88,242,099 passengers for the full year, up 5.5% compared to 83,654,250 passengers recorded during 2016. The airport welcomed 7,854,657 passengers in December, up 1.9% compared to 7,706,351 recorded in the same month in 2016.
> 
> DXB welcomed six new scheduled passenger airlines during the year, including SalamAir, Badr Airlines, and Air Moldova, while home based carriers Emirates and flydubai added 3 and 10 new passenger destinations and increased frequency/capacity on 31 and 22 routes respectively.
> 
> The number of flight movements during 2017 totalled 409,493, down 2.4% compared to 419,654 recorded in 2016. December’s flight numbers totalled 35,132 compared to 36,065 in the corresponding month in 2016, down 2.6%.
> 
> DXB witnessed some fluctuation in cargo volumes during the year but thanks to the bumper growth in March (8.4%), August (11.8%*) and September (5.8%), 2017 freight volumes reached a record 2,654,494 tonnes, up 2.4% compared to 2,592,454 recorded during 2016. In December DXB handled 229,019 tonnes of cargo compared to 230,122 tonnes recorded in the same month during 2016, a minor contraction of 0.5%.


http://wam.ae/en/details/1395302664881


----------



## billding

Afghan carrier Kam Air is to resume DXB, while Dubai based/HQd Safi Airways has become defunct.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Berliner01 said:


> http://wam.ae/en/details/1395302664881


More pax, less planes. That's the right way to go.


----------



## billding

Lufthansa operated an A380 charter FRA-AUH on Tuesday.


----------



## billding

Korean Air will continue using 772 for DXB in summer as well instead of A332.


----------



## billding

Flydubai has dropped Tehran and Bandar Abbas.


----------



## firoz bharmal

billding said:


> Flydubai has dropped Tehran and Bandar Abbas.


Why...Emirates fly to this city....?


----------



## billding

No idea, EK serves IKA and BND was a former destination served in the 80s and early 90s.


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> Flydubai has dropped Tehran and Bandar Abbas.


FlyDubai is Dubai aviation's scapegoat... That's where they balance to make Emirates look good!! Brilliant business move though...everyone in the world talks about Emirates...only a few talk about FlyDubai... so cuts there are only visible and brought to the limelight by the Dubai aviation fans and is not subject to further discussion or analysis...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> and a new humongous airport...that is UAE's worst kept secret... everyone talks about Dubai getting a 1 meter increase in runway length but no one seems to care about the new Midfield terminal in AUH...


People care but at DXB they get things done fast. DWC is an exception to that. 
Plus removing half your runway capacity at the world's largest international airport is huge.


----------



## billding

Air Canada is back to using 789 on DXB route from 77L.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Anyone here know the price, and quality of on-board wi-fi on Etihad? Specifically on the AUH-JFK flight? Can't find that info anywhere on their website.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Emirates Launching > Mexico City Via Barcelona , in 2018 :banana:


----------



## firoz bharmal

The opening of Istanbul’s third airport will result in a drop of passenger numbers for Middle East hub airports in Doha, Abu Dhabi and Dubai, according to Kokpit.aero citing the German website aero.de.

The new airport, scheduled to open on Oct. 29, 2018, will be the largest in Europe, consisting of seven (6 actually) runways and, when fully completed, will have a capacity to handle 200 million passengers per year.

Transit flights through Istanbul’s existing two airports have already increased even before the new airport has opened with the numbers up 21 percent in 2017. At the same time Dubai and Doha airports saw no rise in transit numbers while Abu Dhabi was down 14 percent.

Kokpit.aero said there are plans to transfer all flights out of the current Istanbul Ataturk Airport within 48 hours of the new airport opening.

https://ahvalnews.com/istanbul/new-i...ddle-east-hubs


----------



## killerk

^^ For the UAE to compete, they will have to consolidate the operations of AUH, DXB and SHJ to one.... which will never happen!!

Firoz, do you have an idea if they will shut down any of the other 2 airports in Istanbul when the new one opens? or will they keep all 3.


----------



## firoz bharmal

killerk said:


> ^^ For the UAE to compete, they will have to consolidate the operations of AUH, DXB and SHJ to one.... which will never happen!!
> 
> Firoz, do you have an idea if they will shut down any of the other 2 airports in Istanbul when the new one opens? or will they keep all 3.


Still no news....but Sabiha Gochen will continue as second airport for local traffic,low cost carrier......expansions to existing airport is going on....!


----------



## noir-dresses

Rumor has it EY are dropping Edinburgh, and Ho Chi Minh service.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Rumor has it EY are dropping Edinburgh, and Ho Chi Minh service.


The question is when will they cancel orders? No way they can absorb that much capacity with their shrinking network. Also the A380's must be becoming a headache to fill. 

EK (and QR!) must be celebrating EY's demise. Although tbh, EK doesnt appear to be doing too well either. Rumor has it the severe crew shortages have caught up, and they are storing many B77Ws due to lack of crew. That coupled with the little expansion and congested hub, and it looks like EK will have a few stagnant years of growth much to TK and QR's delight.


----------



## killerk

QR cannot survive without its regional network... That plus the fact that they have agreed to follow US dictated accounting standards (Kind of like reporting assets, mostly public and operations separately) puts them at the greatest risk...

Emirates is in the best position... big brother Abu Dhabi knows how and when to sacrifice and there is no competition for them in the region currently!!


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> QR cannot survive without its regional network... That plus the fact that they have agreed to follow US dictated accounting standards (Kind of like reporting assets, mostly public and operations separately) puts them at the greatest risk...
> 
> Emirates is in the best position... big brother Abu Dhabi knows how and when to sacrifice and there is no competition for them in the region currently!!


You don't think TK, and the new upcoming Mega Istanbul Airport is competition? The Sultan behind this project undoubtedly has the biggest ego, and stick in the region.


----------



## siamu maharaj

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> The question is when will they cancel orders? No way they can absorb that much capacity with their shrinking network. Also the A380's must be becoming a headache to fill.
> 
> EK (and QR!) must be celebrating EY's demise. Although tbh, EK doesnt appear to be doing too well either. Rumor has it the severe crew shortages have caught up, and they are storing many B77Ws due to lack of crew. That coupled with the little expansion and congested hub, and it looks like EK will have a few stagnant years of growth much to TK and QR's delight.


Too bad this hasn't affected ticket prices.


----------



## DubaiDunk

Slightly off topic but..
We go Dubai every year for full 30 days allowed under UK passport visa rules, but next year we want to go for five weeks (35 maybe 37 days). So I'm trying to find out how to extend the 30 day Tourist Visa without paying out an unnecessarily large amount! We want to do half in Ras-al-Khaimah (at the Hilton) and half in Dubai in friends appt, I know hotels can sponsor extended Visa's but the Hilton said they don't dot that!
After a few days of internet searching and getting swamped in info I've found a few ways, but not the best (I think). 
I think I can possibly extend the visa whilst in Dubai for free, but can't find solid evidence of this. I know there is a ten day grace period after the 30 days visa but you get fined 200dhs + 100dhs per extra day, plus it seems Emirates can offer a 90 day Visa but for 800dhs per person.

Does anybody know if it is possible to extend the 30 tourist visa whilst in Dubai and where?

Thanks


----------



## noir-dresses

DubaiDunk said:


> Slightly off topic but..
> We go Dubai every year for full 30 days allowed under UK passport visa rules, but next year we want to go for five weeks (35 maybe 37 days). So I'm trying to find out how to extend the 30 day Tourist Visa without paying out an unnecessarily large amount! We want to do half in Ras-al-Khaimah (at the Hilton) and half in Dubai in friends appt, I know hotels can sponsor extended Visa's but the Hilton said they don't dot that!
> After a few days of internet searching and getting swamped in info I've found a few ways, but not the best (I think).
> I think I can possibly extend the visa whilst in Dubai for free, but can't find solid evidence of this. I know there is a ten day grace period after the 30 days visa but you get fined 200dhs + 100dhs per extra day, plus it seems Emirates can offer a 90 day Visa but for 800dhs per person.
> 
> Does anybody know if it is possible to extend the 30 tourist visa whilst in Dubai and where?
> 
> Thanks


No worries, you have the 30 day visa upon arrival, and an additional 7 to 10 day extra grace period to leave the UAE after that without penalty. Double check to make sure, but that was the standard visa procedure last I was there. Not many people are in the know regarding the additional grace period.

Good luck


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.visitdubai.com/en/travel-planning/travel-tools/visa-and-entry-information

I think this confirms your 30 day entry visa, and 10 day grace period.


----------



## DubaiDunk

I've looked into the grace period and it seems you get fined for each day over 30. 200dhs 1st day and 100 dhs each day after. That seems to be the rules from January onwards.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DubaiDunk said:


> I've looked into the grace period and it seems you get fined for each day over 30. 200dhs 1st day and 100 dhs each day after. That seems to be the rules from January onwards.


I've been to Dubai where they issued a visa on arrival, and when I clarified with the officer, he said you can stay up to 40 days. And I doubt the rules are different for a Canadian passport. 

Anyways, if you have problems with the visa, then at the end of your 30 day stay, take a car trip to the Oman border (via Hatta or Al Ain), get your passport stamped, and then return back to the UAE with a new visa. The whole process takes about 3-4 hours, and you can use the trip to look around Hatta or Al Ain. 
Just be aware that Oman has introduced a new e-visa system that you need to complete in advance.


----------



## noir-dresses

FlyDubai arrives in beautiful Dubrovnik.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=922274877943673&id=739674119537084&_rdr


----------



## noir-dresses

EY also axing Perth

https://www.routesonline.com/news/38/airlineroute/278052/etihad-ends-perth-service-in-late-sep-2018/


----------



## siamu maharaj

DubaiDunk said:


> Slightly off topic but..
> We go Dubai every year for full 30 days allowed under UK passport visa rules, but next year we want to go for five weeks (35 maybe 37 days). So I'm trying to find out how to extend the 30 day Tourist Visa without paying out an unnecessarily large amount! We want to do half in Ras-al-Khaimah (at the Hilton) and half in Dubai in friends appt, I know hotels can sponsor extended Visa's but the Hilton said they don't dot that!
> After a few days of internet searching and getting swamped in info I've found a few ways, but not the best (I think).
> I think I can possibly extend the visa whilst in Dubai for free, but can't find solid evidence of this. I know there is a ten day grace period after the 30 days visa but you get fined 200dhs + 100dhs per extra day, plus it seems Emirates can offer a 90 day Visa but for 800dhs per person.
> 
> Does anybody know if it is possible to extend the 30 tourist visa whilst in Dubai and where?
> 
> Thanks


I extended my visa for 30 days, took a 5 minute phone call. It was in 2012, so rules may have changed.


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/aeromexico-blames-emirates-in-withdrawal-of-barcelon-448833/

Aeromexico blames Emirates for withdrawal of Barcelona.


----------



## siamu maharaj

noir-dresses said:


> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/aeromexico-blames-emirates-in-withdrawal-of-barcelon-448833/
> 
> Aeromexico blames Emirates for withdrawal of Barcelona.


If Aernomexico is throwing in the towel even before starting, and to a brand that's unknown in Mexico, it reflects rather badly on them.


----------



## killerk

patel2897 said:


> Whats the update on Abu Dhabi Mid field terminal as of may 2018 ?


I think its on track to open end of 2019... but the question is what they will do with most of it as it will be significantly under-utilized!!


----------



## killerk

siamu maharaj said:


> If Aernomexico is throwing in the towel even before starting, and to a brand that's unknown in Mexico, it reflects rather badly on them.


It is probably coming from their alliance (with Delta).... Skyteam!!


----------



## aravinda

noir-dresses said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/11/us-and-united-arab-emirates-strike-deal-resolving-airline-competition-feud.html
> 
> US and UAE strike deal resolving airline competition fued.
> 
> Also no more additional 5th freedom flights to the US.


no new 5th freedoms 'planned' - the wording doesn't eliminate the possibility.
more like UAE got what they wanted. Only big shift is that EY will start reporting books once their restructure is complete.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/aeromexico-blames-emirates-in-withdrawal-of-barcelon-448833/
> 
> Aeromexico blames Emirates for withdrawal of Barcelona.


And I'm guessing EK doesn't want to start due to shortage of pilots.


----------



## noir-dresses

UAE Investor said:


> Will be there on friday morning coming in from manchester on the over night flight will try and take some pics!
> 
> :cheers:


Did you manage to snap a few pics?


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/transport/397631-eastern-europe-remains-dubai-internationals-fastest-growing-market

DXB April pax numbers released.

Hmm, are we starting to see a pattern here?


----------



## UAE Investor

noir-dresses said:


> Did you manage to snap a few pics?


Sorry i forgo!

:cheers:


----------



## killerk

*Etihad seeks funding for more than $1 billion in Boeing deliveries*

Reuters 2 hours 16 minutes ago 
By Davide Barbuscia

Abu Dhabi's Etihad Airways is seeking to raise debt to help finance upcoming deliveries of Boeing (BA.N) aircraft on order worth more than $1 billion (752 million pounds), banking sources familiar with the matter said.

The state carrier sent requests for proposals to banks about a month ago for 12-year secured funding for the delivery of 787 Dreamliner aircraft and a cargo plane, the sources said.

Etihad, which declined to comment on the financing, has 51 787 Dreamliner jets on order, including 21 787-9s and 30 of the larger 787-10 variant, according to Boeing's website. Its only cargo plane on order is a 777 Freighter.

It was not immediately clear how many aircraft deliveries Etihad was seeking to finance via the debt it is looking to raise in the current round of talks with lenders.

One or two Abu Dhabi-based banks placed tight bids for the proposed financing and are likely to either provide it on a bilateral basis or through club loans, the sources said.

Earlier this month, sources told Reuters Etihad could cancel some aircraft on order as part of a company-wide strategy review that has been underway since 2016 when it lost nearly $2 billion. 

Etihad is considering its options for more than 160 aircraft it has ordered, ranging from swapping modes to delaying deliveries to outright cancellations, said the sources in the May 6 reporter.

The requests for proposals to finance 787 deliveries could suggest the airline is sticking with the Dreamliner which it has operated since 2015.

Etihad also has 88 Airbus (AIR.PA) jets on order, including 62 A350s that are yet to enter the fleet.

(Additional reporting by Alexander Cornwell; Editing by David Holmes)

Source: https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/etihad-seeks-funding-more-1-154904704.html


----------



## noir-dresses

As predicted they will stick with the Dreamliner order, just no clarity if that includes the 7810, but I see the 789 going forward since it's already operational in the fleet already.

Would like to see what's going to happen with the 350 variants, and 77Xs??

I hope they stick with the XWB because it's a great airframe.


----------



## billding

Indigo is planning to add AUH amongst other new ME routes next year.


----------



## Emarati2009

*UAE and Canada explore increasing direct flights at ministerial meeting*



> The UAE and Canada are exploring the possibility of increasing the number of direct flights between the two countries in a bid to further strengthen their existing business ties.
> 
> Economy Minister Sultan Al Mansouri has met with the Canadian Minister of Transport, Marc Garneau, and discussed joint co-operation in air transport, the official news agency Wam reported yesterday.
> 
> There is a need to develop aspects of co-operation in the field of aviation and air services, to keep abreast of the current development in bilateral relations between the two countries and to enhance the investment opportunities offered in many vital sectors, Mr Al Mansouri told the meeting, which was also attended by Fahad Al Raqbani, UAE Ambassador to Canada and a number of senior Canadian officials.
> 
> He said increasing the number of direct flights will shorten geographical distances and achieve better communication between the business community and investors, and increase the volume of trade and tourism.
> 
> 
> Effective June 5, Emiratis will be able to enjoy visa-free travel to Canada. The change will allow UAE nationals to stay for up to six months for business or tourism. Canada’s Minister of Immigration, Refugees and Citizenship, Ahmed Hussen, announced the provision during a meeting with the UAE’s Minister of Foreign Affairs and International Co-operation, Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed last week.
> 
> The UAE, which is home to two of the major Middle East carriers, is strengthening economic and trade relations with Canada.
> 
> Both countries have taken steps to “create the necessary legislative structure” to increase private sector co-operation and opening up of the markets through a number of agreements.
> 
> Establishment of the Joint Economic Committee and the formation of the UAE-Canada Business Council are also part of these steps, according to Wam.


https://www.thenational.ae/business...irect-flights-at-ministerial-meeting-1.736199


----------



## killerk

*Etihad Airways to launch new service to Barcelona*

New flights between Abu Dhabi and Barcelona effective 21 November 2018, starting with five weekly flights, service to increase to daily from 31 March 2019.....

Etihad Airways will introduce a new flight linking Abu Dhabi and Barcelona beginning on November 21, the airline announced on Sunday.

In a statement, Etihad said the route will initially operate five times a week with a two-class Airbus A330-200, before becoming a daily operation on March 31, 2019.

Barcelona becomes Etihad’s second destination in Spain, complementing an existing service to Madrid, and is based on demand, according to the airline's CEO.

“As one of the largest unserved markets from our Abu Dhabi base, Barcelona - a hub of culture, commerce, tourism, education, fashion and science, has witnessed a significant increase in travel demand from the emirate, and from across our wider network,” said Etihad Airways CEO Peter Baumgartner.

Source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/transport/398056-etihad-airways-to-launch-new-service-to-barcelona


----------



## noir-dresses

EY to cut off one of its two daily JFK services.


----------



## siamu maharaj

noir-dresses said:


> EY to cut of its two JFK services.


If you can't sustain JFK, might as well pack up your bags and close the airline. So much for their pre-clearance.


----------



## killerk

^^ They need the entity to provide jobs for locals!! hno: One of my old classmates works for EY... was saying working there has become like a suspense thriller movie... Every day he goes to work not knowing if he will have a job the next day!!


----------



## noir-dresses

siamu maharaj said:


> If you can't sustain JFK, might as well pack up your bags and close the airline. So much for their pre-clearance.


From what I heard the remaining weekly flights to JFK will be 6 x A380, and one 77W.

The second A380 metal will be switched from JFK to CDG giving Paris double daily Super Jumbo service.


----------



## noir-dresses

I'm also interested to see how Barcelona is going to work out for EY since that market is saturated?


----------



## killerk

noir-dresses said:


> From what I heard the remaining weekly flights to JFK will be 6 x A380, and one 77W.
> 
> The second A380 metal will be switched from JFK to CDG giving Paris double daily Super Jumbo service.


I thought they had 10 A380s in service...


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> I thought they had 10 A380s in service...


That's 6 A380 rotations a week, not a day, and one weekly 77W rotation.


----------



## killerk

noir-dresses said:


> That's 6 A380 rotations a week, not a day, and one weekly 77W rotation.


No, I was saying that since they have 10 A380s in service what was the need to take one from JFK (apparently one of the gold standard routes for any airline) and reassign it to CDG... Its not like the other 7 or 8 are being used on more lucrative routes than LHR or JFK!!


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> No, I was saying that since they have 10 A380s in service what was the need to take one from JFK (apparently one of the gold standard routes for any airline) and reassign it to CDG... Its not like the other 7 or 8 are being used on more lucrative routes than LHR or JFK!!


I figure EY know best why they're doing what they're doing. Let's see how thing's pan out for them in the next couple of month's, or years.


----------



## noir-dresses

Correction it takes around two A380 airframes to do one Abu Dhabi -JFK service.


----------



## noir-dresses

EY is also cancelling Dhaka effective Oct 1st, 2018.


----------



## noir-dresses

Even more EY changes, they are reducing LAX service to three weekly flights.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

I think the #1 priority for EY should be job cuts. Cutting so many routes means they are going to be overstaffed. But if they are smart about it, they should be able to retain that talent and send them to EK (pilots, engineers, etc.) for a few years. I mean just 100km away, EK can't seem to get any pilots to join them and are parking planes right, left and center. 

Even more funny is that EK and EY couldn't agree on how to share the pilots, so EK's pilot shortage remains, and pilots continue to leave EY. The actual winner from all of this? QR. Many pilots leaving EY are heading to QR, so QR is in fact facing no shortage at all which I'm sure EY's owners are thrilled about! Politics in the Persian gulf is always very interesting...


----------



## Emarati2009

Emirates celebrates the inaugural flight of new daily service from Dubai to London Stansted.


----------



## billding

Cathay Pacific will upguage DXB to A350-900 sometime during the year.


----------



## billding

Flydubai dropped Hambantota.


----------



## patel2897

Jet Airways in last week’s schedule update filed planned Boeing 737 MAX 8 operation, set to enter operation on 01JUL18. For the moment, the 737 MAX 8 operation is listed for the month of July 2018 only.

*Mumbai – Abu Dhabi* eff 15JUL18 4 weekly

https://www.routesonline.com/news/38/airlineroute/279047/jet-airways-outlines-july-2018-737-max-8-network/


----------



## killerk

Mumbai - Dubai too...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> Cathay Pacific will upguage DXB to A350-900 sometime during the year.


Is that both daily flights or just one?



billding said:


> Flydubai dropped Hambantota.


That airport now has absolutely no passenger flights. What a disaster...


----------



## killerk

If you go to google maps and see what is around that airport, you will get the answer!! Wonder how flyDubai managed to keep flying there all these years...


----------



## Emarati2009

*Flydubai launches new home check-in service*



> Flydubai has launched a new doorstep check-in and baggage collection service in partnership with Dubz and dnata, allowing passengers to travel hassle-free from their home or office to the airport.
> 
> Available for booking online on new and existing itineraries, the new Home Check-in service allows flydubai passengers to check in to their flight and hand over their baggage to dedicated Dubz staff from the comfort of their home or office, from 24 hours to six hours ahead of departure.
> 
> A team from Dubz will pick up the baggage, print boarding passes and baggage tags on the spot and deliver the bags directly to the airport. Passengers who travel with hand baggage only can benefit also from the service. A representative of Dubz will collect their bag from home or the office and hand the bag to the passenger before boarding the aircraft.
> 
> Flydubai passengers arriving in Dubai have the option to have their baggage collected from the luggage belt and directly delivered to their hotel, residence or office.
> 
> Jeyhun Efendi, senior vice president, commercial operations at flydubai, said: “Our partnership with Dubz and dnata sees another convenient travel benefit for flydubai’s passengers. Home Check-in is the latest addition to the flydubai offering and it demonstrates our team’s dedication to delivering a customised travel experience available to all our passengers.”
> 
> Home Check-in is available at Terminal 2 at Dubai International for all flydubai passengers departing from and arriving in Dubai. Home baggage collection and check-in starts at a standard price of Dh110 ($29.9) for one bag, while the belt pick-up starts at Dh99 ($26.9). Passengers can enjoy a 30 per cent discount on standard prices until June 30. -


https://www.zawya.com/mena/en/story/Flydubai_launches_new_home_checkin_service-SNG_118480011/


----------



## billding

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Is that both daily flights or just one?


All services.


----------



## billding

Emirates A380 to Islamabad from 8th July, four times weekly.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> Emirates A380 to Islamabad from 8th July, four times weekly.


That will deter BA or LH from returning to Pakistan!


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-etihad-airways-boeing-exclusive/exclusive-etihad-airways-in-talks-to-cancel-defer-boeing-777x-orders-sources-idUSKBN1J92FF?il=0

EY expected to cancel 777X order.


----------



## A7R

noir-dresses said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-etihad-airways-boeing-exclusive/exclusive-etihad-airways-in-talks-to-cancel-defer-boeing-777x-orders-sources-idUSKBN1J92FF?il=0
> 
> EY expected to cancel 777X order.


Oh boy, the bad news just keeps rolling in, I hope EY can pull it together and get back on the right track.


----------



## siamu maharaj

So in essence Emirates will have 2 hubs 100 kms from each other. How'd that work?


----------



## killerk

https://www.forbes.com/sites/domini...culation-is-unlikely-to-go-away/#376c5daf2ec6

Never understand how rumors like these start!!! Most people who write these have no clue of Abu Dhabi's power and wealth... If anything were to happen, it would be the reverse!! This will not happen unless and until the 2 airline companies merge and the revenue would come to the UAE's federal budget and not to Dubai emirate's coffers alone!!


----------



## noir-dresses

I can see them finding a way to merge, and joining Star Alliance.


----------



## killerk

noir-dresses said:


> I can see them finding a way to merge, and joining Star Alliance.


That makes it even more complicated.. I see Etihad shrinking to the proposed level and being the Middle East feeder for one of the 3 alliances (with Star Alliance being the better leveraged partner) once the new midfield terminal in Abu Dhabi is complete!!

Emirates on the other hand have never thought of joining or creating an alliance!!

Etihad always has had the luxury of going back to Hogan era of being a boutique airline that can stay in business not making a profit, as long as they don't make significant losses and don't buy any legacy airline companies and assume their liabilities!!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/domini...culation-is-unlikely-to-go-away/#376c5daf2ec6
> 
> Never understand how rumors like these start!!! Most people who write these have no clue of Abu Dhabi's power and wealth... If anything were to happen, it would be the reverse!! This will not happen unless and until the 2 airline companies merge and the revenue would come to the UAE's federal budget and not to Dubai emirate's coffers alone!!


Well, AD and Dubai are aligning their vision more and more. 
Also AUH has built a giant new terminal that will be far too big for just EY. And considering EK is maxed out at DXB, I could see them moving flights to AUH and creating a secondary hub there similar to LH at FRA and MUC.


----------



## noir-dresses

One thing comes to mind if there were a merger is would DWC even be necessary to build? All they would need to do is compete the New airport at AUH, and add a new identical terminal, and maybe a few runways and that should be enough to handle the combined capacity.

DXD stays as it is, and from the start billions of dollars would be saved.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> One thing comes to mind if there were a merger is would DWC even be necessary to build? All they would need to do is compete the New airport at AUH, and add a new identical terminal, and maybe a few runways and that should be enough to handle the combined capacity.
> 
> DXD stays as it is, and from the start billions of dollars would be saved.


Exactly. This is the best use of available resources. DWC is not even close to being ready with only one runway and a terminal with a capacity of 27m. I would keep DXB as it is with its current operations, use AUH as a second mega-transfer hub since DXB is maxed out, and keep DWC a a secondary airport purely for O&D traffic and LCC/charters to Dubai.


----------



## killerk

^^ The problem here is the political set up of UAE does not allow for the merger!! whoever surrenders one company to the other will give the world the impression that they are less powerful than the other!! Unlike Germany, one nation, UAE is a combination of different states/emirates with their own kings!!


----------



## noir-dresses

A tie up raises many questions like what path would they take in Australia. Would Emirates stick with Qantas, our would they switch to Virgin Australia since Etihad has equities.

Also Canada with the increased ten flights weekly. Would Emirates use all the slots in Toronto, or would they go YYZ daily, and use the additional three slots at a different Canadian airport. Also what would Air Canada have to say about a tie up since they partnered with Etihad.

In Germany Etihad could expand to Berlin, and Stuttgart, but what would Lufthansa have to say regarding this.

Also can't imagine what the US3 would do.

China could also open up more instead of both airlines focusing on the same cities they could spread out to different cities.

Mind boggling when you start to think about it.


----------



## BenHK

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Exactly. This is the best use of available resources. DWC is not even close to being ready with only one runway and a terminal with a capacity of 27m. I would keep DXB as it is with its current operations, use AUH as a second mega-transfer hub since DXB is maxed out, and keep DWC a a secondary airport purely for O&D traffic and LCC/charters to Dubai.




Or, in a few years time when this actually happens, have DWC as the combined airport for all transfer traffic and DXB/AUH for LCC and O&D traffic?

DWC is after all only 45 mins to AD... Politically could rename it DWC SMBZ airport?

And have Etihad rail link all three airports (when and if phase 2 of that ever happens)


----------



## Berliner01

Why not make a merger without so much noise? Same as FlyDubai and Emirates. Merge the back office and loyalty program and keep the names.


----------



## killerk

Berliner01 said:


> Why not make a merger without so much noise? Same as FlyDubai and Emirates. Merge the back office and loyalty program and keep the names.


Because they are owned by 2 different royal families unlike Fly Dubai and Emirates... Also they use 2 different hubs.. so a merger would only eat into each other's hub operations.. 20 years back, it did not work with Gulf Air and Abu Dhabi knows that...

Ultimately they might merge everything but operations and run them as 2 separate entities from each one's home bases!!


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Emirates Ends its Mashhad, Iran Operations 26th of October


----------



## firoz bharmal

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...willing-start-open-skies-talks-european-union










*UAE Willing To Start Open-Skies Talks with the European Union *

More than two years after the European Commission invited the United Arab Emirates to enter into talks on concluding an EU-level comprehensive air transport agreement (CATA), the Gulf state has finally agreed to negotiate with Brussels. The formal approval follows pledges from Department of Transport Commissioner Violeta Bulc that open skies with the bloc would offer more market access than what currently exits through the bilateral air transport agreements between the UAE and EU member countries, a European stakeholder told AIN. The development follows an agreement between the UAE and the U.S. earlier this year to resolve the years-long debate surrounding open skies policies between the two countries and alleged government subsidies.

UAE minister of economy and chairman of the country’s General Civil Aviation Authority Sultan Bin Saaed Al Mansoori confirmed his government’s readiness to negotiate in a letter to Bulc, noting that he “fully” shares her views that the EU and the UAE together can further enhance the global liberalization of aviation markets. “I also welcome the reassurance that your objective is truly ambitious in terms of an EU-UAE partnership, which—in all areas—goes further than what exists today,” he wrote, in reference to a clear demand from the UAE’s largest airline, Emirates. The UAE maintains open skies agreements with some 20 EU member states. Some include fifth freedom rights beyond Europe. Emirates, for instance, operates daily flights from Dubai to New York JFK with a stop in Milan Malpensa and to Newark with a stop in Athens.


----------



## firoz bharmal

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...-grounded-emirates-airliners-returned-service
https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/air-transport/2018-09-20/dozen-grounded-emirates-airliners-returned-service

*A Dozen Grounded Emirates Airliners Returned to Service*

Only two Emirates Airbus A380s remained parked on the runway apron at Al Maktoum International Airport (DWC) as of September 10, suggesting the airline has placed back into service 12 of the aircraft standing idle at the location in July due to what officials blamed on a summer traffic slowdown. However, the airplanes’ return to operations appears also to signal an improvement in pilot staffing after an apparent shortfall earlier this year. Emirates president Tim Clark addressed the reports of a pilot shortage in May. “[We’re] a tad short of pilots but should be all right in September or October,” he said at the time.

In June, Etihad Airways offered its pilots two-year assignments with Emirates, in a move made public in a leaked internal memo. “Such programs enable airlines to effectively manage their pilot resources,” an Etihad spokesman told Abu Dhabi-based English language daily The National in an emailed statement dated June 22.

“We are working with Etihad on a secondment program for some of their pilots,” an Emirates spokeswoman told The National. “This is a common practice in our industry [and] gives airlines more flexibility in managing their pilot resources.”

The proposed secondment would see select Etihad pilots transferred to Emirates for two years, during which time they would go on a leave of absence from the Abu Dhabi airline, receive their salary and benefits based on the Emirates package, and retain their Etihad job ranking until their return.


----------



## BenHK

killerk said:


> Because they are owned by 2 different royal families unlike Fly Dubai and Emirates... Also they use 2 different hubs.. so a merger would only eat into each other's hub operations.. 20 years back, it did not work with Gulf Air and Abu Dhabi knows that...
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately they might merge everything but operations and run them as 2 separate entities from each one's home bases!!




Interesting article here on this exact point:

http://aviationweek.com/commercial-...mirates-etihad-merger-may-never-really-happen



> Why A Rumored Emirates-Etihad Merger May Never Really Happen
> 
> Aviation Week & Space Technology
> Sep 27, 2018
> 
> Paper Airplane
> 
> It was tIme for a familiar rumor to resurface in late September: Emirates, the story goes, is talking to Etihad Airways about taking over or merging with its smaller rival. The Gulf carriers from Dubai and Abu Dhabi would combine into one big airline from the United Arab Emirates (UAE). There was much immediate excitement in the airline world—but then, of course, nothing happened.
> 
> The idea that Emirates and Etihad are about to merge has been floating around for some time, reported by various outlets on several occasions over several years. It is a fascinating topic to observers and a frightening one to competitors. But in spite of what some in management may have discussed or explored, a combination of the biggest and smallest of the three Gulf carriers is unlikely to happen in the short or medium term.
> 
> To be clear, on paper and under the right conditions a merger would make perfect sense. Etihad’s previous business model—expanding the core business aggressively and buying stakes in partner airlines—has clearly failed. Little is known about the new Etihad, except that it will be much smaller than envisioned and geared more toward promoting Abu Dhabi tourism and business rather than trying to become a global player. But it is very hard to see that model as profitable, given the nearby competition and limitations in scope. Dubai’s new airport in Djebel Ali is located halfway to Abu Dhabi and could well serve as the joint hub for both emirates in the long term if the right traffic infrastructure on the ground is established—something both should be capable of.
> 
> 
> Combined, of course, the new, much bigger, airline would be even more powerful. There is huge route overlap between Emirates and Etihad, and releasing that would almost certainly lead to big profit increases at Emirates, not to mention cutting Etihad’s losses. That new airline would not only combine the two competing networks, but would also have access to the short- and medium-haul connections FlyDubai offers, given Emirates’ much closer integration with its sister carrier. The conglomerate would be hard to beat and would be a revitalized threat to European, Asian and North American airlines. Through its access to FlyDubai’s (longer-range) narrowbody capacity, it would also be much more capable of countering Turkish Airlines’ drive into secondary markets in Africa, Europe and Central Asia.
> 
> Yet both Emirates and Etihad deny the existence of any such merger plans. Even independent sources close to the companies have not heard of any serious preparatory talks. That is because what makes perfect sense on paper may not be realistic in the real world. First of all, a combination would be a major political issue hard to digest for Abu Dhabi. The richest of the five emirates has always looked at Dubai’s development as a hub for trade, tourism and travel with a mixture of envy and incredulity. That rivalry can by no means be discounted in the decision-making process. Any merger would have to be approved by the top government leadership-—ultimately Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Abu Dhabi’s ruler and president of the UAE.
> 
> Assuming Abu Dhabi accepted the annoying airline sector defeat, there would still be the issue of political interference. Operating Emirates today is easy from a political perspective because the interests of the airline and Dubai are fully aligned. At least for a number of years before the new airport in Djebel Ali is expanded sufficiently to handle the massive amount of passengers to be carried by the combined airline, there would be a split operation between Dubai and Abu Dhabi. That would be an impossible situation for a hub and would likely be made worse by political interference around which flight would go where. Just look at Gulf Air in its former setup, split between Bahrain, Abu Dhabi and Oman.
> 
> Not to be forgotten is the multibillion-dollar development of Abu Dhabi International Airport, where the much-delayed midfield terminal project appears finally to be near completion. It would be difficult for Abu Dhabi to build essentially a new airport, only to give it up or limit it to secondary operations after just a few years.
> 
> And consolidating operations at a single field at some point in the future would be a task even more daunting than a move by Emirates alone.
> 
> For all these reasons, Emirates should invest all of its lobbying power into ensuring that it will not have to merge with Etihad. Such a deal would make its life much more complicated and seriously threaten the continuation of its own success story. Having to deal with a small, loss-making airline in the neighborhood that is not going anywhere would be the far better option. If Abu Dhabi decides it needs a local airline, which in all likelihood it will, it needs the lowest-cost solution—the formula for which is admittedly not easy to figure out.


----------



## killerk

^^ When I was living and studying in UAE, I had a very good UAE Social/Politics Studies teacher... the results are now showing...


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Etihad is planning to close their LHR lounge with rumors that they will close all their lounges worldwide outside of AUH.


----------



## killerk

^^ They are transferring the ownership to a company that owns/manages lounges around the world.. usually in Arab business parlance that means that they are probably handing it to a Sheikh who owns major share in the company!!


----------



## BenHK

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Etihad is planning to close their LHR lounge with rumors that they will close all their lounges worldwide outside of AUH.




Well it’s almost definitely not going to be a lounge share agreement with Emirates (EK in T3, EY in T4). Maybe a sign of a move into one of the alliances and use their lounges?


----------



## killerk

siamu maharaj said:


> I really don't understand Turbat to SHJ. Is it trying to handle SW Balochistan to Dubai traffic, and SHJ is cheaper than DXB?


Yes, Sharjah is cheaper, easier to get slots (especially for regional aircrafts), plus Sharjah and the northern emirates have a huge balochi population (along with Al Ain).


----------



## billding

EK A380 service to Islamabad has been granted permission by Pakistan authorities.

SHJ-SKT is resumption, route was served before.


----------



## killerk

*First commercial flight to new airport in India from Abu Dhabi*

AIE starts ticket booking from Kannur airport

Tickets for Kannur-Abu Dhabi inaugural flight sold out
Air India Express (AIE) has started ticket booking for operations to and from the Kannur international airport to Abu Dhabi, Riyadh and Doha.

In a video announcement posted on the Facebook page of the AIE, Chief Executive Officer (CEO) K. Shyam Sunder said the AIE was starting its flights from Kannur airport to various international points from December 9 when the new airport here will be inaugurated. The AIE will be the first carrier to operate the inaugural flight from Kannur to Abu Dhabi. The tickets for the Kannur-Abu Dhabi route for journey on the inaugural day were sold out within hours after the sale opened on Tuesday....

Source: https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...oking-from-kannur-airport/article25486192.ece


----------



## billding

Pakistan plans to introduce fair skies policy which may see withdrawl of incentives to Gulf carriers.


----------



## killerk

*Naresh Goyal may hand over Jet Airways' operational reins to Etihad*

Etihad Airways, which owns a 24% stake in the beleaguered Jet Airways, may soon end up doubling its ownership in exchange for a desperately-needed cash infusion into the airline. Although Jet Airways dismissed talks about getting financial support from the Gulf carrier as "speculative" in a regulatory filing last week, the latest buzz is that its founder-chairman Naresh Goyal prefers a deal with Etihad over the one being discussed with Tata Sons.

The deal being hashed out is expected to see Etihad injecting new equity into the airline, holding as much as 49% in the expanded equity base, while Goyal is open to his stake getting diluted from the current 51% to as low as 15%, depending on the extent of the cash infusion.

Source: https://www.businesstoday.in/buzzto...onal-reins-to-etihad-report/story/294493.html


----------



## noir-dresses

Interesting, would like to know if this airline can be turned around to become profitable.

AUH would love to finally have Jet flying through AD instead of Amsterdam.


----------



## billding

Here is the first real pic of Air Arabia new look https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9139504


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> Interesting, would like to know if this airline can be turned around to become profitable.
> 
> AUH would love to finally have Jet flying through AD instead of Amsterdam.


EY should focus on becoming profitable themselves before they start worrying about other airlines...

The Indian aviation market is in trouble this year and of course there will be winners and losers from it.


----------



## A7R

All 4 UAE airlines join together for national day!


----------



## killerk

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> EY should focus on becoming profitable themselves before they start worrying about other airlines...
> 
> The Indian aviation market is in trouble this year and of course there will be winners and losers from it.


On paper, the Indian aviation industry looks very attractive as it is the fastest growing in the world and Jet Airways is the largest full service carrier in India. The outlook is not half as good for the UAE carriers.


----------



## patel2897

billding said:


> Here is the first real pic of Air Arabia new look https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9139504


----------



## billding

Crystal 777 gone viral https://gulfnews.com/business/aviat...ft-is-encrusted-with-diamonds-1.1544006654643


----------



## Berliner01

Didn't know people get still so exited over photoshop these days...



billding said:


> Crystal 777 gone viral https://gulfnews.com/business/aviat...ft-is-encrusted-with-diamonds-1.1544006654643


----------



## billding

Afghan carrier Kam Air plans to resume DXB, currently it only serves SHJ.


----------



## killerk

*Third UAE destination to be served by Pegasus Airlines*

by Phil Davies Dec 6th 2018, 10:42

Turkish low-cost carrier Pegasus Airlines is adding Sharjah as its third destination in the Gulf region.

The ‘cultural capital’ of the United Arab Emirates will be served by daily flights from Istanbul with connections from Stansted.

Sharjah joins Dubai and Abu Dhabi as the carrier’s third destination in the UAE.

Source: http://www.travelweekly.co.uk/articles/318578/third-uae-destination-to-be-served-by-pegasus-airlines


----------



## billding

Jet Airways ends SHJ service from February.


----------



## billding

Iran Air plans to relaunch SHJ, flights will be from Bandar Abbas using ATR.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Interesting that SHJ continues to get service and increase traffic figures especially since the number of Indians in the Gulf are decreasing...


----------



## siamu maharaj

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Interesting that SHJ continues to get service and increase traffic figures especially since the number of Indians in the Gulf are decreasing...


Indians are really decreasing in the Gulf? What about just the UAE?


----------



## killerk

siamu maharaj said:


> Indians are really decreasing in the Gulf? What about just the UAE?


The first generation Indians who moved there in the 70s 80s have reached retirement age and are moving back to India or settling in other countries they were able to buy citizenship. The next generation is not seeing that much influx of Indians to the Gulf. I am not saying it is not happening but the migrant numbers are not half as high as it was it was in their parent's generation!!

However am hearing it is the reverse with the Filipinos... Someone from the Philippines will have better insight into their population growth in the Gulf.


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> Could Air Asia have set up a franchise in UAE if Air Arabia and Etihad werent there? ofcourse if those places wanted such a deal.


Yes they could have... They would need to tie up with a local Sheikh/business establishment though. The only airport that would have made sense for them to base that would be Sharjah!! 

Why did'nt u pick the ones from Dubai... IMO Fly Dubai is the wastest of waste airline... because Dubai does not need 2.. a combined Emirates would have possibly done much better.


----------



## billding

Is something wrong with UAE forum? cant access last page, have to get to it through my account and posts showing there.

Regarding Air Asia, since DXB already has EK for over 30 years, there would be no chance of Air Asia setting up, they even revoked Jazeera Airways hub.

Egypt Air will use 787-9 to DXB during June, once daily.


----------



## Berliner01

> *DXB retains title as first international airport*
> 
> DUBAI, 28th January, 2019 (WAM) -- Dubai International, DXB, has retained its position as the world’s busiest airport for international customer numbers for the fifth consecutive year, with annual traffic for 2018 surpassing 89.1 million.
> 
> The total number of passengers using the airport last year reached 89,149,387, up one percent from 2017, according to a report by Dubai Airports.
> 
> Flight movements for the year remained almost flat at 408,251 down by 0.3 percent, while the average number of customers per flight grew slightly to 226, up by 1.3 percent annually.
> 
> A total of 2,641,383 tonnes of airfreight was handled at DXB down by 0.5 percent during 2018.
> 
> In terms of baggage volumes, the baggage system at Dubai airport - the longest of its kind in the world (175 km) - handled 47.9 million bags, an increase of 3.1 percent in 2018, compared to 2017.


http://wam.ae/en/details/1395302735441


----------



## killerk

*GoAir to start Kannur-Abu Dhabi flight services from March 1*

As the Dubai India bilaterals are capped, big brother Abu Dhabi gets to reap the benefit of an additional airline flying from India!!

By Daily Excelsior - 29/01/2019

NEW DELHI: Adding Abu Dhabi as its fourth foreign destination, GoAir on Tuesday announced that it will start flight services from Kannur to the UAE capital from March 1.
“GoAir will operate four direct flight services per week between Kannur-Abu Dhabi-Kannur and bookings are now open at an attractive all-inclusive one-way fare starting from Rs 6,099,” the airline said in a statement.
Earlier this month, the budget carrier had announced that it would start flight services to Muscat, its third international destination, from the recently-commissioned Kannur International Airport in northern Kerala from February 28.

Source: http://www.dailyexcelsior.com/goair-to-start-kannur-abu-dhabi-flight-services-from-march-1/

Source:


----------



## A7R

*Sharjah International Airport sees a record number of passengers in 2018*



> Sharjah International Airport saw a record number of passengers in 2018 as it embarks on a major expansion project to increase capacity to 20 million passengers by 2025.
> 
> The airport was used by 12.04 million passengers last year, up by 6 percent on the previous year while the number of scheduled and unscheduled flights also increased by 4.7 percent in 2018.


Source: https://www.arabianbusiness.com/travel-hospitality/412399-sharjah-intl-sets-new-record-amid-expansion-plans


----------



## killerk

^^ Can't wait to see the renders!!


----------



## firoz bharmal

Berliner01 said:


> http://wam.ae/en/details/1395302735441


So this numbers persist with 3rd spot of busiest....!


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

billding said:


> Is something wrong with UAE forum? cant access last page, have to get to it through my account and posts showing there.
> 
> Regarding Air Asia, since DXB already has EK for over 30 years, there would be no chance of Air Asia setting up, they even revoked Jazeera Airways hub.
> 
> Egypt Air will use 787-9 to DXB during June, once daily.


They revoked the Al Jazeera hub because Kuwait didn't allow EK to operate fifth and sixth freedom flights from Kuwait. Otherwise Al Jazeera had a sizable and fast growing hub at DXB.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Great growth for SHJ! DXB was disappointing on the other hand and AUH has just stopped reporting numbers now...


----------



## billding

Flydubai has quit Kinshasa.


----------



## BenHK

A380 is officially dead:

End of the superjumbo: Airbus is giving up on the A380 https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/14/business/a380-airbus-news-emirates/index.html

Wonder where EK will go from here? A350’s, 787’s or yet more 777X?


----------



## BenHK

BenHK said:


> A380 is officially dead:
> 
> End of the superjumbo: Airbus is giving up on the A380 https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/14/business/a380-airbus-news-emirates/index.html
> 
> Wonder where EK will go from here? A350’s, 787’s or yet more 777X?



Just seen that they’ve cancelled 39 orders (162 down to 123 - 14 yet to be delivered) and ordered 40 A330-900 and 30 A350-900. Wonder what that’ll do to the A’s yet unconfirmed B787 orders


----------



## Scion

Jets are becoming more fuel efficient and more of these are coming into service. Planes that can make the London - Sydney route on a single tank of fuel will be the biggest threat to DxB...


----------



## Berliner01

> *Etihad Airways to restructure Airbus, Boeing jet orders*
> 
> A major restructuring of its order book sees Etihad Airways committing to taking in only a fraction of aircraft that it had sought until just a couple years ago.
> 
> Until June 2018, Etihad had 165 aircraft on order including 62 Airbus A350s, 52 Boeing 787s, 26 Boeing 777s, 26 Airbus A321neos, and 10 Airbus A320neos.
> 
> Etihad today announced that it was revising its commitments to five A350s, 26 A321neos, six Boeing 777s, and undisclosed number of Boeing 787 Dreamliners, without a set date for when it planned to take them in.


https://www.arabianbusiness.com/tra...rways-to-restructure-airbus-boeing-jet-orders


----------



## billding

Scion said:


> Jets are becoming more fuel efficient and more of these are coming into service. Planes that can make the London - Sydney route on a single tank of fuel will be the biggest threat to DxB...


No foreign airline stops at DXB going east or west already.


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> No foreign airline stops at DXB going east or west already.


If the countries in the Indian subcontinent had unlimited seats to Dubai, all the airlines there would stop there!! After all it is the unofficial capital of the Subcontinent!!


----------



## billding

Oh there is Cathay doing Bahrain via DXB, any others?


----------



## noir-dresses

I think one of Singapore's legs does a fifth freedom to, just forgot where.


----------



## billding

That was Cairo which ended some time back.


----------



## Alteneiji

billding said:


> Oh there is Cathay doing Bahrain via DXB, any others?




SWISS Zurich to Muscat via Dubai


----------



## Berliner01

> *DXB welcomes 22.2 million customers in Q1 2019*
> 
> Dubai International, DXB, has welcomed 22.2 million passengers in the first quarter of 2019, down 2.2 percent from the same period last year.
> 
> The average monthly passenger traffic volume of 7.41 million was slightly lower than the average monthly traffic of 7.42 million recorded in 2018. A total of 641,250 tonnes of airfreight was handled at DXB during the first three months of 2019 up 4.1 percent.
> 
> Total passenger flights during the first three months of 2019 totalled 95,857, down three percent from last year partially due to the grounding of 737 Max aircraft in effect since 13th March in the UAE.


http://wam.ae/en/details/1395302760624


----------



## noir-dresses

A 2.2 percent decline is still not bad considering growing competition, and a domestic recession even though the world trend is rising.

The 2nd quarter will be interesting to see because of runway works, DWC numbers should rise though.


----------



## siamu maharaj

When was the last time DXB saw a decline?


----------



## noir-dresses

siamu maharaj said:


> When was the last time DXB saw a decline?


We've witnessed multiple negative months in 2018, and a couple in 2017. This is becoming a pattern now.

Dubai was closing in on Atlanta, and Beijing for first place then all of a sudden all massive growth we were use to stopped. It's as if we're witnessing peak Dubai.

For now DXB is number 3 in the world, but if it keeps stagnating Tokyo, and Los Angelas could surpass it this year dropping DXB to the number 5 spot with Chicago not far behind.


----------



## killerk

^^ All this is in spite of Abu Dhabi's Etihad shrinking and probably more Abu Dhabi/Al Ain people flying from Dubai and Sharjah than from AUH itself.


----------



## killerk

*Turkish Pegasus Airlines to launch flights from Ras Al Khaimah in October*

Commencing from October 28, 2019, Pegasus Airlines will operate scheduled flights between Istanbul Sabiha Gökçen International Airport and Ras Al Khaimah International Airport, and will operate the direct route twice a week every Saturday and Wednesday. The new flight operation will provide outbound and transit travellers from Istanbul a smoother and seamless access to Ras Al Khaimah, one of the fastest-growing destinations in the Middle East. The carrier’s new route will further connect Ras Al Khaimah with 26 European destinations including the UK, Germany, Switzerland, Netherlands, the Nordics and Russia via Istanbul.

Source: https://www.eturbonews.com/250941/t...launch-flights-from-ras-al-khaimah-in-october


----------



## Emarati2009

*Emirates Group Announces 2018-19 results*

Group records 31st consecutive year of profit of AED 2.3 billion (US$ 631 million)

Strong business growth leading to a record revenue of more than AED 109 billion (US$ 29.8 billion)
Solid cash balance of AED 22.2 billion (US$ 6.0 billion)
Declares a dividend of AED 500 million (US$ 136 million) to the Investment Corporation of Dubai. 
Emirates reports a profit of AED 871 million (US$ 237 million), 69% down from the previous year

Revenue increases by 6% to AED 97.9 billion (US$ 26.7 billion), supported by steady passenger and cargo performance
Airline capacity crosses 63 billion ATKM with a net addition of 2 new aircraft to the fleet
dnata makes record profit of AED 1.4 billion (US$ 394 million), which includes AED 321 million (US$ 88 million) gain from one-time sale of HRG stake

Revenue increases by 10% to AED 14.4 billion (US$ 3.9 billion), reflecting further business expansion with international business now accounting for 70% of revenue 
Expands global footprint with acquisition of Qantas catering in Australia and 121 Inflight catering business in the Americas, adds new facilities and service capabilities across its airport operations, catering, and travel services divisions

https://www.emirates.com/media-centre/emirates-group-announces-2018-19-results


----------



## killerk

*Etihad Airways to operate scheduled flights from Al Ain to Jeddah during busy Ramadan period*

Hopefully this is the beginning of more and permanent Etihad flights from Al Ain..

Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates – Etihad Airways will operate a daily scheduled flight between the oasis city of Al Ain in the UAE and Jeddah in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia during the last ten days of Ramadan. The airline will operate the flights from 26 May to 4 June to meet increased demand during the busy travel period. 

The flights will be operated by an Airbus A330, and have been conveniently timed to offer customers in Al Ain with afternoon departures in both directions.

Ahmed Al Qubaisi, Senior Vice President Government and International Affairs, Etihad Aviation Group, said: “We are very pleased to offer these special flights from Al Ain to Jeddah during Ramadan. The flights are conveniently scheduled for the people residing in Al Ain wanting to attend Umrah during the last 10 days of the holy month.”

Etihad Airways is offering guests special Ramadan snack and drinks throughout the holy month, in addition to the complimentary dining service.

For reservations, please visit etihad.com. 

Timetable: Al Ain – Jeddah (effective 26 May 2019 – 4 June 2019)

Flight Origin Departs Destination Arrives Frequency Aircraft

EY 335 Al Ain 13:30 Jeddah 15:20 Daily Airbus A330

EY 336 Jeddah 16:20 Al Ain 20:05 Daily Airbus A330

Note: All departures and arrivals are listed in local time

Source: https://www.etihad.com/en-ae/about-...-al-ain-to-jeddah-during-busy-ramadan-period/


----------



## Berliner01

> A total of 41,277,749 customers travelled through DXB during the first half of 2019, down 5.6 percent. The closure of the southern runway halved the hub’s runway capacity leading to a reduction of 32 percent in passenger flights.
> 
> A total of 1,036,474 tonnes of air freight was handled at DXB during the first half this year, down 18.3 percent.
> 
> Total passenger flights during the first six months of 2019 totalled 178,383, down 11.6 percent from last year, a statement said.
> 
> A total of 35 million bags (down 3.9 percent) passed through the airport’s 175km long baggage system during the first six months of the year.


https://www.arabianbusiness.com/tra...er-passengers-in-h1-as-runway-closure-impacts


----------



## siamu maharaj

Is the runway complete and open now?


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Traffic down, not good. They are blaming the runway closure but we all saw the 2% declines in the first quarter even before the runway closure. The Boeing 737 max flying ban isn't helping since FZ was an operator. 




siamu maharaj said:


> Is the runway complete and open now?


Yeah, was from April 16 - May 30.


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Traffic down, not good. They are blaming the runway closure but we all saw the 2% declines in the first quarter even before the runway closure. The Boeing 737 max flying ban isn't helping since FZ was an operator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, was from April 16 - May 30.


Never mind pax being down that was expected. 
What's more interesting freight is down 18.3 percent, that is a huge drop.


----------



## siamu maharaj

noir-dresses said:


> Never mind pax being down that was expected.
> What's more interesting freight is down 18.3 percent, that is a huge drop.


How much freight is DWC handling these days?


----------



## noir-dresses

siamu maharaj said:


> How much freight is DWC handling these days?


Not sure, but what we do know it's one runway was functioning as normal all this time. Dedicated freighters at DWC shouldn't of had next to no cutbacks on operations. 

There's also very little inpact on freight the parked Max's would have since their bellys carry very little.

Yes the main fleet did park quite a bit of air frames during runway works, and low season, but a 18.3 percent decrease is still a lot.

This is around how much less freight is shipped through Jebel Ali to so we're seeing a pattern here. 

Let's not forget a global market slowdown with FedEx, UPS, and DHL reporting slowdowns.

We'll see what the numbers will be at the end of the year to get a better picture.


----------



## DocDubai

> *Dubai Halts Mega-Airport Project as Gulf Economies Stumble*
> Work on Dubai’s Al Maktoum Airport, designed to be one of the world’s biggest with an annual capacity of more than 250 million passengers, is on hold as Gulf Arab economies falter, people familiar with the matter said.
> 
> Construction activity has been halted and finances for expansion frozen until further notice, according to the people, who asked not to be named due to the sensitivity of the topic.
> 
> The completion date for the first phase of the airport, envisaged as a $36 billion super-hub allowing local airline Emirates to consolidate its position as the world’s No. 1 long-haul carrier, had already been pushed back five years to 2030 in October.
> 
> In a statement to Bloomberg, Dubai Airports said it’s reviewing the long-term master plan and that “exact timelines and details of next steps are not as yet finalized.” It said it aims to ensure development takes full advantage of emerging technologies, responds to consumer trends and preferences, and optimizes investment.
> 
> Dubai’s economy grew at the slowest pace since 2010 last year as the Gulf’s chief commercial center grappled with fallout from geopolitical tensions and a low oil price. Tourism has been stagnant since 2017, while Emirates remains based at the original Dubai International hub as it mulls how best to develop its strategy of carrying passengers between all corners of the globe.
> 
> The newer airport, also known as Dubai World Central, opened in 2013 but serves only 11 passenger airlines, according to its website. While annual capacity increased five-fold to 26.5 million last year following work on the passenger terminal, the number of actual customers was just 900,000.
> 
> Capacity was due to increase to 130 million passengers on completion of the first phase of expansion, according to the October update. The design ultimately calls for the hub to handle 260 million, based on prior statements, more than twice the customer total at the world’s busiest airports today.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ega-airport-project-as-gulf-economies-stumble


----------



## killerk

^^ Air Arabia's management, based in poor man's Dubai, Sharjah always has the last laugh!!


----------



## noir-dresses

killerk said:


> ^^ Air Arabia's management, based in poor man's Dubai, Sharjah always has the last laugh!!


I don't think anyone is laughing, Air Arabia had it's headwinds with Abraaj. 

Regarding DWC it's a sensible decision not to expand and open up another 50 billion USD line of credit in a downturn.

All EK need to do is wait until they receive a more diversified fleet of airfames then FZ can make the transfer to DWC.

Dubai can be proud of what they have already accomplished with DXB, and DWC. 

EK need to focus now on not being a ever expanding airline and become a money making flag carrier. Joining an alliance would also be a sensible move.


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.arabianbusiness.com/transport/419795-emirates-airlines-chief-commercial-officer-thierry-antinori-resigns

Thierry leaves EK, and what the article forgets to mention is that Thierry joins QR. Not good when your arch rival head hunts, and takes away a key player in your company. QR will most certainly get a break down of what's really happening in EK, and FZ. 

Let's see if Emiratization prevails and local Kazim replaces STC.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

noir-dresses said:


> https://www.arabianbusiness.com/transport/419795-emirates-airlines-chief-commercial-officer-thierry-antinori-resigns
> 
> Thierry leaves EK, and what the article forgets to mention is that Thierry joins QR. Not good when your arch rival head hunts, and takes away a key player in your company. QR will most certainly get a break down of what's really happening in EK, and FZ.
> 
> Let's see if Emiratization prevails and local Kazim replaces STC.


Wow, didn't know he joined QR. Something clearly wrong at EK...


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Wow, didn't know he joined QR. Something clearly wrong at EK...


https://onemileatatime.com/qatar-airways-recruits-former-emirates-executive/

The blame the victim technic backfired big time here for EK.


----------



## noir-dresses

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/emirates-begins-a380-retirements-to-support-in-serv-460661/

WOW EK is already starting official retirement of their A380 fleet.


----------



## noir-dresses

These are the latest promotions at EK,

Adel Al Redha - COO 
Adnan Kazim - CCO 
Sheikh Majid Al Mualla - Divisional Senior Vice President, International Affairs.


----------



## noir-dresses

Above the clouds


----------



## Berliner01

> *Middle East air cargo market is world's worst performer in July*
> 
> Middle Eastern airlines’ freight volumes decreased 5.5 percent in July compared to the year-ago period, the sharpest drop in air cargo demand of any region.
> 
> Globally, IATA said that demand contracted by 3.2 percent in July compared to the same period in 2018, the ninth consecutive month of year-on-year decline in freight volumes.
> 
> Freight capacity rose by 2.6 percent year-on-year in July. Capacity growth has now outstripped demand growth for the 9th consecutive month.


https://www.arabianbusiness.com/tra...argo-market-is-worlds-worst-performer-in-july


----------



## Berliner01

So DWC is dead for the next 5 years at least.



> *Emirates airline to remain at DXB for next decade amid DWC review*
> 
> Dubai’s Emirates airline plans to stay maintain operations at its hub at Dubai International airport for another 10 years, according to president Sir Tim Clark, as Dubai Airports reviews the $36 billion master plan to transform Dubai World Central into the world’s biggest airport.
> 
> At a briefing in London, Clark said he believes that Dubai International Airport (DXB) could potentially have a capacity of 115 million passengers, up from 90 million last year.
> 
> Transferring other airlines to existing facilities at Al Maktoum could give Emirates and Flydubai a chance to expand at DXB, he added.


https://www.arabianbusiness.com/tra...or-next-decade-amid-dwc-review-says-tim-clark


----------



## noir-dresses

Above the clouds


----------



## killerk

^^ Must be all those Abu Dhabi and Al Ain passengers flying from Dubai as they have limited options in their base airport!!


----------



## billding

The Pakistan Travel Agent Association has announced to boycott Etihad Airways over Kashmir issue.

Etihad Airways is the United Arab Emirates owned airline. The boycott has been announced owing to the surged tensions over Kashmir.

Khawaja Ayub Naseem—the Chairman of the association has said that the boycott of the airline is to protest against the United Arab Emirates as the country has given the highest civilian award to the Indian Prime Minister—Narendra Modi.


He informed that a formal announcement would be made in a press conference today, where he would explain about the plan of the association for the future endeavours.

He added that they would brief the Dubai-bound visitors of the UAE’s anti-Kashmir step and would try to change their mind.

It should be noted that the government of the United Arab Emirates is facing severe criticism for disregarding the feelings and sentiments of the Kashmiris.

People are asking for a boycott to the UAE tourism for awarding the highest civil award to the Indian PM at a time when Kashmir is in mid of the Indian atrocities.


https://www.researchsnipers.com/trav...tihad-airways/

Why leave out EK, FZ and G9?


----------



## billding

Virgin Atlantic is considering AUH in future expansion plans.


----------



## KB335ci2

billding said:


> The Pakistan Travel Agent Association has announced to boycott Etihad Airways over Kashmir issue.
> 
> Etihad Airways is the United Arab Emirates owned airline. The boycott has been announced owing to the surged tensions over Kashmir.
> 
> Khawaja Ayub Naseem—the Chairman of the association has said that the boycott of the airline is to protest against the United Arab Emirates as the country has given the highest civilian award to the Indian Prime Minister—Narendra Modi.
> 
> 
> He informed that a formal announcement would be made in a press conference today, where he would explain about the plan of the association for the future endeavours.
> 
> He added that they would brief the Dubai-bound visitors of the UAE’s anti-Kashmir step and would try to change their mind.
> 
> It should be noted that the government of the United Arab Emirates is facing severe criticism for disregarding the feelings and sentiments of the Kashmiris.
> 
> People are asking for a boycott to the UAE tourism for awarding the highest civil award to the Indian PM at a time when Kashmir is in mid of the Indian atrocities.
> 
> 
> https://www.researchsnipers.com/trav...tihad-airways/
> 
> Why leave out EK, FZ and G9?


Oh pakistan... may you forever be a source of constant amusement. :laugh:


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> Virgin Atlantic is considering AUH in future expansion plans.


I will be very surprised if they start flying to Abu Dhabi.... given that Etihad will be adding or have added 2 more daily services (the slots they got back from Jet Airways) in addition to the 3 daily ones and they also already fly to Manchester....


----------



## billding

Air Arabia has ended Urumqi service.


----------



## killerk

*Air Arabia and Etihad to launch Abu Dhabi’s first low cost airline*

International travel from the capital is about to get a lot more affordable as Abu Dhabi is set to get its first low-cost passenger airline with the launch of Air Arabia Abu Dhabi.
A joint venture between Etihad and Air Arabia, the low-cost passenger airline will operate out of a hub in Abu Dhabi International Airport, and aims to cater to the growing low-cost travel market segment in the region.
Although a launch date for the new low cost airline wasn’t given, a statement said that further information regarding the new joint venture will be released “in the near future”.
No further information on what routes passengers can expect, or how frequently they’ll fly, has yet been given.
“We are thrilled to partner with Etihad to establish Air Arabia Abu Dhabi that will further serve the growing low-cost travel segment locally and regionally while capitalising on the expertise that Air Arabia and Etihad will be providing,” said Adel Al Ali, CEO of Air Arabia.

Source: https://whatson.ae/dubai/2019/10/air-arabia-and-etihad-to-launch-abu-dhabis-first-low-cost-airline/

https://www.thenational.ae/business...p-abu-dhabi-s-first-low-cost-airline-1.924442

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...s-with-etihad-for-new-abu-dhabi-budge-461530/


----------



## billding

Flydubai has dropped Kutaisi and Thessaloniki.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Kutaisi was a strange destination anyway.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

killerk said:


> International travel from the capital is about to get a lot more affordable as Abu Dhabi is set to get its first low-cost passenger airline with the launch of Air Arabia Abu Dhabi.
> A joint venture between Etihad and Air Arabia, the low-cost passenger airline will operate out of a hub in Abu Dhabi International Airport, and aims to cater to the growing low-cost travel market segment in the region.
> Although a launch date for the new low cost airline wasn’t given, a statement said that further information regarding the new joint venture will be released “in the near future”.
> No further information on what routes passengers can expect, or how frequently they’ll fly, has yet been given.
> “We are thrilled to partner with Etihad to establish Air Arabia Abu Dhabi that will further serve the growing low-cost travel segment locally and regionally while capitalising on the expertise that Air Arabia and Etihad will be providing,” said Adel Al Ali, CEO of Air Arabia.
> 
> Source: https://whatson.ae/dubai/2019/10/air-arabia-and-etihad-to-launch-abu-dhabis-first-low-cost-airline/
> 
> https://www.thenational.ae/business...p-abu-dhabi-s-first-low-cost-airline-1.924442
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...s-with-etihad-for-new-abu-dhabi-budge-461530/


Took them 10 years to figure out AUH needed a low cost carrier... I guess better late than never...
I assume the fleet will consist of aircraft EY doesn't need because of the overcapacity in their fleet.


----------



## killerk

*SpiceJet to open 1st international hub in Ras Al Khaimah, UAE with Boeing 737 Maxs*

Ras al-Khaimah, UAE: India's low-cost airline SpiceJet announced plans Wednesday to build its first international hub in the United Arab Emirates, offering support to embattled Boeing Co. by saying it would use now-grounded 737 Max aircraft in the operation, once regulators approve the planes for flight.

The hub would be in Ras al-Khaimah, the UAE's northern-most sheikhdom, with SpiceJet chairman and managing director Ajay Singh saying India's second-largest airline would use it to extend its range as far as Western Europe. SpiceJet flights between New Delhi and Ras al-Khaimah should begin in December, Singh said.

For Ras al-Khaimah, whose small airport pales in comparison to the massive Dubai International Airport, the world's busiest for international travel, it is an opportunity to try and bring more tourists to its burnt-orange sand dunes. However, previous attempts to reinvigorate the airport have failed to take off and the UAE already is home to several low-cost carriers.

"We are not competing with any of the airports," Sanjay Khanna, the CEO of Ras al-Khaimah International Airport, told AP. "We are complementing. We step back and say we are growing."

SpiceJet, which Singh retook control of in 2015 after financial trouble nearly crashed the company, has since embarked on an expansion. It operates a fleet of 111 Boeing and Bombardier aircraft and flies to over 50 Indian destinations and a handful of international routes, including Dubai.

Under the plan, SpiceJet would begin flights in Ras al-Khaimah, then work over the coming months to create the hub there, either under the SpiceJet name or another. It will maintain its flights to Dubai.

Singh said he could see some five Boeing 737 Max aircraft permanently based out of the airport, flying routes to both Eastern and Western Europe. Already, SpiceJet has taken ownership of seven Max aircraft out of an overall order of 136 of the planes, a deal once valued at billions of dollars....

Source: https://www.livemint.com/companies/...-uae-with-boeing-737-maxs-11571836925407.html


----------



## siamu maharaj

Is it easy to commute from RAK to Sharjah? Which I believe is the market they'll try to capture. And Delhi-RAK is an odd route. Why not somewhere in South India?


----------



## billding

Flydubai has returned to Tehran after nine month suspension.


----------



## billding

Why has UK suddenly decided to disallow EK shower/bar clearers entry into the country? what were they doing for ten years? did any of cleaners jump ship and seek asylum?

Didnt even know such a non-crew job post existed, be on a plane with hardly any work and no crew like responsibilities.


----------



## siamu maharaj

billding said:


> Emirates is suspending Karachi from 16th March to 30th April.


Why Karachi in particular? Is it just that one city in Pakistan? I am booked on that flight too. I actually got an email just yesterday that I could upgrade to business. Looks like that was their last hope, and since no-one did, they canceled. I still don't get why just Karachi. It's not a hotspot for Corona.


----------



## siamu maharaj

I looked here

https://www.emirates.com/english/help/travel-updates/

It doesn't have Karachi, but it does have a few cities I didn't know, like NYC!


----------



## billding

Thats odd, I cant find it either, there were official messages on whatsapp saying EK 606/607 suspended for that period and all the formalities involved in cancellation instructions.


----------



## billding

Ok its just one flight EK606/607 thats now confirmed being suspended.


----------



## billding

Air Baltic maintaining AUH? city not listed in route suspensions https://www.routesonline.com/news/3...airbaltic-suspends-operation-17mar20-14apr20/


----------



## BenFerro

I cancelled my flight from Frankfurt to Dubai via Emirates due of Corona Virus Crisis. UAE goverment also suspending tourism visa for foreigners for a certain time.

But DUBAI i am coming when the crisis is over :banana:


----------



## killerk

billding said:


> Air Baltic maintaining AUH? city not listed in route suspensions https://www.routesonline.com/news/3...airbaltic-suspends-operation-17mar20-14apr20/


I think it is a seasonal route. So they are probably done with the fall and winter season which is when they fly to AUH, if I remember correctly.


----------



## billding

That explains it, thanks.


----------



## chefdude

*Air Canda lais off 5,100 flight Attendants*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...-off-amid-massive-covid-19-slowdown-1.5504051

Don't think for a second that Emirates will not take this route of redundancies if the situation carries on for weeks or months.


----------



## noir-dresses

The difference between the crisis now, and back in 2009 was EK was still doing relatively well then generating some form of income for the Dubai government. This time around not only is the airline grounded, it needs the Dubai government for a bailout for itself, and FlyDubai . What happened to the 6 billion USD EK stated they had in cash reserves? 

Even when airlines do start flying again, but at lower loads because it could take up to two years to get back to pre corona loads how can EK adopt with 380s, and 777s in that kind of environment. 

The tunnel for EK is still pitch black as far as the eye can see!!


----------



## chefdude

noir-dresses said:


> The difference between the crisis now, and back in 2009 was EK was still doing relatively well then generating some form of income for the Dubai government. This time around not only is the airline grounded, it needs the Dubai government for a bailout for itself, and FlyDubai . What happened to the 6 billion USD EK stated they had in cash reserves?
> 
> Even when airlines do start flying again, but at lower loads because it could take up to two years to get back to pre corona loads how can EK adopt with 380s, and 777s in that kind of environment.
> 
> The tunnel for EK is still pitch black as far as the eye can see!!


Etihad have made an undisclosed number of staff redundant









Abu Dhabi's Etihad lays off staff, warns of further cuts - sources


Abu Dhabi's Etihad Airways has laid off a large number of employees due to the coronavirus pandemic that has shattered global travel demand, and warned staff to brace for further cuts, according to three sources familiar with the matter.




www.reuters.com


----------



## chefdude

chefdude said:


> *Air Canda lais off 5,100 flight Attendants*
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...-off-amid-massive-covid-19-slowdown-1.5504051
> 
> Don't think for a second that Emirates will not take this route of redundancies if the situation carries on for weeks or months.


Holy crap, called it 2 months ago









Emirates considers cutting 30,000 jobs, retire A380s faster


The worlds biggest long-haul carrier could shrink a payroll that stood at 105,000 in March by as much as 30% as it reduces costs and realigns its operation to cope with a travel downturn expected to last for years, according to people familiar with the matter.




m.economictimes.com


----------



## noir-dresses

Quote:
_A few weeks ago I wrote rumors that Emirates Airline would start laying off employees and I was considering grounding much of the A380’s fleet permanently. Although we do not yet know about the future of the A380 fleet, Emirates is today informing a significant number of flight attendants and pilots who are about to end.
*EMIRATES BEGINS MASS LAYOFFS*
A couple of weeks ago Emirates fired newly hired flight attendants and pilots who had recently completed training or were still trained. Today the airline took job cuts to the next level, including the layoff of many employees who had been with the company for a long time.

Based on my sources, e-mails were sent to many flight attendants and pilots late at night, informing them that they had to attend mandatory meetings today at Emirates training college.

It appears that the airline has essentially engaged in group layoffs. When people arrived at training college, their names were removed from a list and assigned a room. Once the room was filled, there was a quick meeting informing everyone that they were going to be closed:_

_There was no mention of the possibility of being summarized in the future_
_The managers responsible for the fires said they had no detailed insights into the reason and that they were the messengers only_
_I understand that the layoffs were largely aimed at those who had previously received warnings, those who suffered from serious illnesses and those who had previously failed training_
_At the conclusion of these meetings, employees received letters describing what the closure process will look like:_

_There is a 90 day notice period_
_There is no right of appeal against the dismissal decision_
_Since the company issues work visas to the UAE, there is a 29-day “grace period” beyond the 90-day notice period and, at that point, people must leave the country_
_For situations where employees cannot leave the country due to the closure of borders, these visas can be extended_
_Those who are to remain in the country will continue to receive housing and receive 25% of their basic salary_
_At the time of separation with the company, employees will receive any pending renumbering, the value of unused annual leave and an end-of-service benefit_
_Emirates advances with further layoffs of the cabin and pilot crew
*OTHER EMIRATES EMPLOYEES GET 50% WAGES REDUCTIONS*
This week’s news for Emirates employees goes beyond closed news. Many company employees who are still in employment receive a 50% reduction in their base salary between July 1 and September 30, 2020.

Over the past two months, the company has reduced wages for many frontline employees by 25%, but now that amount is increasing.

For flight attendants, the reduction in real wages is greater than 50%:
_

_
The basic salary is reduced by 50%, but flight attendants are also normally paid for flight hours
With most flight attendants flying very little (if at all), they also lose their flight wages
This means that for many flight attendants the pay cut is 60% longer
_
_Emirates is also cutting wages for many employees by 50%
*BOTTOM LINE*
My thoughts are with all those of Emirates today who are losing their jobs. It is especially difficult when you get fired after moving somewhere for a job, with no chance of staying. Many people have built lives in Dubai, now they are forced to leave them behind.

In the end we don’t know how many people Emirates fired and we may not know for a while. Also, the odds are that we will see more layoffs in the coming weeks, as it would appear that they are making layoffs in stages.

First they fired those still in training, then they fired those who had performance problems and who knows which group would be next..... 









Emirates Laying Off Flight attendants and pilots - Smash Newz


A few weeks ago I wrote rumors that Emirates Airline would start laying off employees and I was considering grounding much of the A380’s fleet permanently. Although we do not yet know about the future of the A380 fleet, Emirates is today informing a significant number of flight attendants and...




smashnewz.com





Last week EK fired all trainees, and freshly employed who's furniture still hasn't even arrived in Dubai. 

Many more group firing meetings expected over the next couple of weeks. People's lives shattered. 

IIt's basically pack your shit and go home. _


----------



## chefdude

Something that those eager bright-eyed would be Emirates cabin crew never considered when taking the job.

You have no rights, we will treat you however we see fit and get rid of you if we need to in a crisis. Forget any recourse you are dealing with a state-owned company, you only ever have a chance of complaining to the labour department if it's a private foreign company


----------



## noir-dresses

The vast majority of yesterday's pilot terminations were A380 Super Jumbo pilots who were considered rock stars in the aviation industry. Even senior pilots with 20 plus years with the company were axed. 

This is just the opening act of what's more to be expected. Like I said before Emirates was not really effected back in the 2009 economic crisis, but this time around we're dealing with a whole different scenario. 

Time will show utter ego driven mismanagement that left EK with the worst imaginable fleet of A380s and 77Ws in an industry that requires fleet diversity. 

The aviation industry as of now has no need for ultra big airfames. Most sensible airlines are retiring their 747's and A380s while utilizing smaller newer more efficient 787s and A350s whilst EK are stuck with around 115 out dated A380s. 

Another big EK downside is long haul international flights will be the absolute last sector in the aviation industry to recover. Domestic travel will rebound first and EK are solely dependent on international travel and foreign countries approval to enter their markets. 

There is no happy ending from what I see before a lot of pain and restructuring is put in place. EK was known to subsidize Dubai, but now it's the opposite. Question is how much will this Frankenstein experiment cost the Dubai government? 

By lot's of popcorn because this horror show is far from finished.


----------



## noir-dresses

If true my condolences go out to these poor employees


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

guys its a global problem we are talking about here, Emirates is doing what its best to survive. they are not doing this because they like ruining peoples lives. all other major airlines are doing so. think about airlines that closed down for good.


----------



## noir-dresses

I've read another 840 Airbus pilot's got sacked yesterday with another 700 pilot's expected to get sacked on Sunday. 

That's basically the whole Super Jumbo pilot pool in EK. All that will be left are 240 trainers who can flll both seats. 

With these redundancies EK will probably have a maximum fleet of 30 A380s operational in the future.


----------



## loandxb

noir-dresses said:


> I've read another 840 Airbus pilot's got sacked yesterday with another 700 pilot's expected to get sacked on Sunday.
> 
> That's basically the whole Super Jumbo pilot pool in EK. All that will be left are 240 trainers who can flll both seats.
> 
> With these redundancies EK will probably have a maximum fleet of 30 A380s operational in the future.


Hard to imagine them selling 84 A380s... I hope we don't get to this point and things start picking up again.


----------



## noir-dresses

loandxb said:


> Hard to imagine them selling 84 A380s... I hope we don't get to this point and things start picking up again.


Most of the A380s are under lease so there's nothing really to sell. EK still have 8 remaining A380 airframes to receive from Airbus. Three of the airfames are already assembled and ready for delivery, but rumors have it they're considering canceling the remaining 5 units at a penalty of around 70 million USD a frame. 

One of the primary A380 markets are Australia which will be be shut for at least another year to foreign airlines. It takes EK 2.5 A380s to serve just one city in Australia. Now calculate that four cities had minimum two rotations a day.


----------



## farnush

With almost all business back to normal hrs, Aviation is getting back slowly in Dubai with Dubai based carriers leading the way to restart aviation into the region. 

What do you guys think about EK’s offer to provide covid19 insurance for all its passengers ? I think this is a great idea that will encourage more people to travel.


----------



## noir-dresses

This airline will cover funeral costs if you catch COVID-19 while flying


They’ll ferry and bury you. Emirates airlines is attracting passengers during the pandemic in an unorthodox way — by covering the funeral costs of travelers diagnosed with COVID-19 after flyi…




nypost.com





Basically EK are offering to pay your funeral expenses if you die, what has this world come to. 

The desperate measure — and no doubt costly in terms of the airline's insurance premiums — comes as Emirates says it expects to cut as many as 9,000 jobs in the coming weeks.


----------



## loandxb

noir-dresses said:


> This airline will cover funeral costs if you catch COVID-19 while flying
> 
> 
> They’ll ferry and bury you. Emirates airlines is attracting passengers during the pandemic in an unorthodox way — by covering the funeral costs of travelers diagnosed with COVID-19 after flyi…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically EK are offering to pay your funeral expenses if you die, what has this world come to.
> 
> The desperate measure — and no doubt costly in terms of the airline's insurance premiums — comes as Emirates says it expects to cut as many as 9,000 jobs in the coming weeks.


What has this world come to, indeed... An airline trying to innovate to bring business back up during the worst crisis in modern history while other stand there watching. How shameful of them.


----------



## loandxb

EightFive said:


> Lol take your butthurt elsewhere.


Thanks for the classy message. I wonder who's the "butthurt" here. You guys seem to spend your days taking every chance you have of spitting on the UAE, to the point where I wonder what you're even doing on this forum in the first place.

@noir-dresses seems to be just discovering travel insurance. Guess what, your credit card insurance will also pay for your funerals if you die abroad. That's been the industry standard for decades now. EK is really doing nothing new, they're just including this coverage as part of their ticket prices.


----------



## noir-dresses

Talk about shooting the messanger, and putting golden handcuffs on them. 

Please show which airline, or insurance policy goes this far regarding the ChiCom virus???


----------



## SillySooty

1


----------



## SillySooty

loandxb said:


> Thanks for the classy message. I wonder who's the "butthurt" here. You guys seem to spend your days taking every chance you have of spitting on the UAE, to the point where I wonder what you're even doing on this forum in the first place.
> 
> @noir-dresses seems to be just discovering travel insurance. Guess what, your credit card insurance will also pay for your funerals if you die abroad. That's been the industry standard for decades now. EK is really doing nothing new, they're just including this coverage as part of their ticket prices.


Couldn't agree more. Where possible, I've been by-passing all posts from noir-dresses (Loy Machedo's understudy) for years.


----------



## noir-dresses

And that is for calling out a spade a spade on a Torntonian platform with Canadian values. 

Show me where I have trolled, lied, or not said the truth please. 

You would nothing more than to send me to a reeducation camp wouldn't you.


----------



## noir-dresses

Emirates Airlines Considers Swapping Boeing 777X Orders for 787’s


MIAMI - Emirates Airlines (EK) is considering switching between 30 to 40 of its Boeing 777x orders for those of the smaller Boeing 787 Dreamliner. This is more




airwaysmag.com





EK considers swapping 30-40 of its 777X orders into 787s.


----------



## billding

Serene Air of Pakistan added Sharjah as its first international destination followed by Dubai a few weeks later, operating as Islamabad-SHJ and Lahore-DXB with 737-800,


----------



## billding

New destinations from Flydubai:

Cluj - second city in Romania
Minsk - new country Belarus
Tirana - new country Albania
Zhukovski Airport - second one serving Moscow
Perm - new city in Russia
Trabzon - new city in Turkey, seasonal
Bodrum - new city in Turkey, seasonal
Salzburg - new country Austria
Malta - new country


----------



## noir-dresses

Anyone have anything to say regarding yesterday's news?


----------



## UAE Investor

Dubai to open flights in/out to india and the rest of Europe in july .....will Europe ban Emerites now and they know its coming surely?


----------



## Berliner01

Some interesting figures:



> *Dubai Airport chief says passenger numbers may not hit pre-pandemic levels until 2025*
> 
> He said he hoped the recent easing of restrictions across the world would help the airport achieve between 35 to 40 per cent of its pre-Covid passenger numbers, which hit 86.4 million in 2019, by the end of this year.
> 
> "So we've got a little bit of a way to go. Now, we're expecting by the end of the year something like 26 million passengers, according to our latest forecast.
> 
> "Next year we're probably going to be about 56 or 57 million. This announcement might push that further north and hopefully by 2025 at the absolute latest I expect to be announcing numbers closer to those that we saw in 2019.
> 
> In June, Emirates said it aimed to fly to 90 per cent of its pre-pandemic network by the end of the following month, operating 880 weekly services across 124 cities.











Dubai Airport chief says passenger numbers may not hit pre-pandemic levels until 2025


Paul Griffiths hails UAE-UK travel changes as a major boost to aviation industry hit hard by Covid-19




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## siamu maharaj

If the pax numbers is so far behind, how is EK able to run at 90%? Or is that 90% of cities served and not 90% of flights?


----------



## loandxb

siamu maharaj said:


> If the pax numbers is so far behind, how is EK able to run at 90%? Or is that 90% of cities served and not 90% of flights?


90% of the cities, obviously. They said "90% of the *network*", not 90% of the routes.


----------



## billding

Vietnam Airlines 787-9 visited DXB today, used to be a scheduled VN destination back in 1990s, flight operated the route Hanoi-Dubai-Quang Ninh on FR24.


----------



## Berliner01

> *Emirates Group comes back strongly with 81% gain in H1-21 revenues*
> 
> Dubai: Emirates has seen immediate benefits from the fast rollout of airline services, with revenues up a healthy 81 per cent to Dh24.7 billion, while dropping losses to Dh5.7 billion from last year’s Dh14.1 billion.
> 
> Between April to end September, which is the Group’s half-year measure, Emirates had 6.1 million passengers – that’s up 319 per cent from the same period last year. The volume of cargo lifted came to 1.1 million tonnes, which was an increase of 39 per cent and brings the business back to 90 per cent of pre-pandemic (2019) levels on volume handled.
> 
> Operating costs were up 22 per cent against an overall capacity growth of 66 per cent. Fuel costs more than doubled from the same period last year, mainly from an 81 per cent. Fuel, which was the largest component of the airline's operating cost in pre-pandemic reporting cycles, accounted for 20 per cent of operating costs compared to only 11 per cent in the first six months of last year.











Emirates Group comes back strongly with 81% gain in H1-21 revenues to Dh24.7b


Fast-track resumption of services provides Dubai airline with immediate gains




gulfnews.com


----------



## siamu maharaj

Cargo is running at 90% of pre-pandemic only? Cargo has been in overdrive in during pandemic, so how come it's below pre-pandemic level for Emirates?


----------



## chali1

*Emirates set to launch Tel Aviv flights in December as UAE-Israel ties deepen*

Emirates on Thursday announced it will launch a daily non-stop flight between Dubai and Tel Aviv, Israel, starting on December 6.

The move comes as the UAE and Israel continue to develop greater economic cooperation to drive growth across a range of sectors, following the signing of the Abraham Accords last year.



https://www.arabianbusiness.com/latest-news/470671-emirates-set-to-launch-tel-aviv-flights-in-december


----------

